# How can I make my calves smaller?



## kahk3000

I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?


----------



## LondonBrat

Stand on tiptoes and strain till it hurts a little. Then lower yourself. Repeat untill you can't.
If yu do this everyday, it works!


----------



## Shyloo

Get a pair of good platforms.


----------



## Swanky

^^oh wow, calf raises actually bulk mine up!


----------



## kahk3000

hmmm, i run a lot, but i think that makes it worse


----------



## tln

I have the same issue!  I think it is mostly genetic.  I can shape and tone mine up, but as far as losing much size, I have never been able to do that.


----------



## joanna

^^^^ same here...

I try jogging really slowly and for longer periods while concentrating to tighten my thighs (Focus on the thighs and I automatically put pressure on the muscles) and completely losening any pressure on my calves (does this make sense?)....

And just from jogging I've tightened up my calves a bit, but I can NEVER have one of those tight skinny long& lean calves... sigh...

I'm thinking Lypo will be the only way...
Remove all the fat cells there...


----------



## kahk3000

Oh Joanna, say it ain't so.  I can't stand it sometimes, i feel like i have to wear pants all of the time, like they are these big scary things.


----------



## MandM

I think that walking, rather than running, actually creates a leaner leg.


----------



## tln

Oh!  Another thing to try is pilates.  Supposedly, it lengthens the muscles vs bulking up.....I'm not sure about that, but it is worth a try.


----------



## Megs

tln said:
			
		

> Oh!  Another thing to try is pilates.  Supposedly, it lengthens the muscles vs bulking up.....I'm not sure about that, but it is worth a try.



Pilates and yoga get my vote.. both leaning rather than bulking ways to exercise. But you can't fight genetics also-- so also just accept them and love them! I bet some people would love to have your calves


----------



## kahk3000

aw megs, you are so nice, but seriously, i doubt it.  i have to start fitting yoga in more.


----------



## Megs

kahk3000 said:
			
		

> aw megs, you are so nice, but seriously, i doubt it.  i have to start fitting yoga in more.



We all have things we don't like... my love handles are far too big for my liking but Vlad says he loves them and the curves. Ehhh. :shame: 

Yoga would be great and stretching- that is really all I can think of.


----------



## Pippi

Megs said:
			
		

> Pilates and yoga get my vote.. both leaning rather than bulking ways to exercise. But you can't fight genetics also-- so also just accept them and love them! I bet some people would love to have your calves



She's right.  on all counts.  And I have several friends who would love to have your "problem" as they have super skinny stick legs (their words).  Yoga is great for building longer, leaner muscles.  I bet you look great, anyway.  We always magnify what we think are our faults.

love, Pippi


----------



## Nicolette

I used to have huge calves. Now they are very lean. I walk every day and run very slow 3 times a week plus I've lost about 10 pounds. Good luck!


----------



## babygirl2204

Whenever I work out my calves get bigger. I'm doing some cardio but no weights. I also just ordered Tubo Jam and am hoping the kick jam workouts will help. Does anyone know the proper exercise to get rid of fat calves?


----------



## orinoco

swimming, lots of stretching..!! yoga and pilates!!!


----------



## D & G rockstar

maybe calf raises would help tone them down.  A step class is also good if you don't like to be stuck on a machine.  and stretching like orinoco says.


----------



## MandM

I say WALKING.  It doesn't bulk up your legs the way running or stairmaster can.  Swimming is also great in that way.


----------



## shoegalalabama

I used to run everyday and then do 40 mins on the stairmaster... my calves got bigger and in my opinion, too muscly - it especially shows when i wear heels as the muscle is defined... (why cant my abs tone up so quickly???) I dont go on the stepper now.. but I had no fat before so maybe thats why they got muscly.


----------



## evolkatie

I have big calve muscles too =/ but that's cause I played soccer as a kid and they've stuck w/ me. Currently I'm justdoing lots of stretching and rasies. 

It really bothers me whenever I wear my jeans cause I have to size up so that my calves can fit =/ I can't wear any dresses or shorts either. I guess I'm too self-concious. I'm looking into lipo if I can't tone up within the next year so.


----------



## Jenn83

I have bigger calves too because when I was younger I used to spend almost every day skating. I keep telling myself to start doing raises so that atleast they'll be toned.


----------



## tod

Pilates is the best for this IMO. I saw the results on my bestfriend. She had the most humongous calves you can imagine and no ankles(!) After a year or so of pilates, her legs are very nicely shaped.  It's funny because we practically grew up together and i'm still trying to get used to seeing her "new" legs.


----------



## cindylicious

tod said:
			
		

> Pilates is the best for this IMO. I saw the results on my bestfriend. She had the most humongous calves you can imagine and no ankles(!) After a year or so of pilates, her legs are very nicely shaped.  It's funny because we practically grew up together and i'm still trying to get used to seeing her "new" legs.


I agree, Pilates is amazing!


----------



## babygirl2204

Thanks for all the suggestions. I've heard good things about Pilates and I think I am going to try it out.


----------



## Dani

I LOVE when my calves get muscle, dlasidjas. It's hot. I also love that bulging thigh muscle you get from spinning.

but, IMO slim and muscle-toned is the sexiest thing ever!

I saw, embrace your calves!


----------



## cute_lil_fiend

And if all else fails a shot at the botox thing might work.  I've heard of a surgery pioneered in Korea where they cut a nerve that runs to the calve in order to atrophy it.  It's not something I'd go for, but hey, everyone is different.


----------



## TammyD

My ballet teacher taught us to do lotsa stretching so that the calf muscles end up longer rather than wider as we gain strength. Stretch stretch stretch!!!


----------



## sendmeonacruise

I used to run almost everyday and had developed some muscular calves. Then I stopped running...and they turned into fat  

Is there anything I can do to make them leaner? I hate wearing shorts and knee length skirts because I feel like my calves look so huge  

I'm going to start running again....are there particular stretches I can try...??? 

Someone help, please? :shame:


----------



## Swanky

I think this was posted before{?} . . . 
Pilates and Yoga are known for lengthening muscles, you could try those.


----------



## sendmeonacruise

^ Thanks!

I tried looking for the other thread, but didn't find it. 

If there is one, can someone link me?


----------



## wild musings

I find that running makes my calves bulkier. I totally agree with *Swanky Mama of Three*: PILATES! I did a Pilates tape 5 days ago and the next morning my thighs, calves, and abs were so sore! Also, if you have access to an elliptical machine, put the intensity and slope a bit higher than you're used to and voila, instant skinny calves!


----------



## margar

I really don't like my calves.  They're really big and not that flatter.  My bestfriend is really blunt and he always comments about how big my calves are and it really makes me sad.   Is there anyway to make them smaller? I read that the only way to make them smaller is to stop using them because they're composed of muscle and if they're not used they will just turn back into fat which you can work off?! There is no way I can't use my legs haha running around my university campus is pratically all I do. Does any one know a way to make them trimmer?


----------



## boxermom

If your weight is normal, but your calves seem larger in proportion, a lot of it is genetic, IMO. I have the same problem. I think I look best when I'm exercising my entire body--bike, weights, stretching, walking, etc. A student's life doesn't leave a lot of extra time, but that's what works for me, along with eating right. Your calves will be firm, toned and look their best.  Good luck!


----------



## Swanky

Pilates or other muscle lengthening exercises.


----------



## chocobo124

I've heard about calves "bulking up" from too much exercising. I think it's different from person to person. Some people naturally have bigger calves. A friend of mine never does any sort of calf-building exercises yet according to her, her calves are so muscular that she never wears anything but pants (hence "according to her" - I have never seen her legs). As for me, my legs look best when I'm doing my 12km jog 4 times a week.


----------



## lazyshopper

calve raises, pilates, stretches on the calves, swimming

Excercise to do: Stand on tiptoes and strain till it hurts a little. Then lower yourself. Repeat untill you can't.

Get a pair of good platforms.

GOOD LUCK.. tell me what worked, I am too lazy to do them, but if it works, I will definitely do it more than once a year.


----------



## chandi

I hear that if you sacrifice a male friend, you'll get the perfect body.... or at least a break from hearing about it!  

Seriously, Pilates tones and stretches (as does the out-of-date but very good still Callanetics program) and aside from that - they're your LEGS - not a wobbly gut or a double chin - they carry you about this beautiful planet.

So, accept them, and other people need to deal already! 
<rant mode off  >

Cx


----------



## mpark46

it sounds like its time to get a new BF. the last thing you need is someone who is critical of you and makes you feel insecure!


----------



## *suzi*

I have the same problem. I have been on the treadmill and lifting weights this year and my calves actually increased in size. 

So, I consulted my friend who was an olympic and pro sports team trainer and he showed me some stretching excercises. He said that it is mostly genetic but I should stretch the muscles before I work out so that they are elongated rather than allowing them to be compacted. I am not much of a tomboy so I still wear skirts all the time. The men seem to comment favorably so I guess it isn't all that bad. Maybe your calves aren't as bad as you think? We are our own worst critics.


----------



## Cristina

chandi said:


> I hear that if you sacrifice a male friend, you'll get the perfect body.... or at least a break from hearing about it!


 
   

I agree with the ladies who suggested Pilates.  Also, try to limit any impact cardio, such as running.  Make sure you stretch, stretch, stretch after working out to help elongate your muscles


----------



## Swanky

^^^^^actually calf raises builds the muscle.  I have skinny legs and started doing the calf raises and it has really helped tone and build the muscle in my calves.


----------



## CYPRUS

I have really big calves genetically even though practcing ballet for over 10 years did not help..! Anyway, I got over it and I make fun of it now...! But, I heard you can do liposuction...


----------



## *suzi*

I had lunch with a physician and my trainer friend again today. The physician said long distance running will make them smaller, but sprinting will make them bigger. I'm going to challenge their theory for the next month. I've been walking with the incline and lifting weights. This month I will run instead and I'll get back to you. Wish me luck


----------



## jlimj

get botox injection on the calf to slim it down. i saw it on tv, but u need to do it a few time to see results.


----------



## jlimj

i heard the same thing about botox. i really want to know if it really works, if anyone has done it please let us know the results. i'm too afraid of needles to try it.


----------



## Charles

It depends.  Are they larger due to fat or muscle.  If the former, cardio will help the most.  Whether it be pilates, swimming, eliptical trainer, even running.  Repetitive activities like running and biking don't typically enlarge the muscle, so running should be fine. Also, you can't target fat loss, so calf raises or exercises that focus on the calves will do no more...aside from the normal cardio workout you'd get from it.
Even if they're a bit too musclely cardio will help, but not as much.  It might just be a genetics thing.
Oh, and as a guy, I find it attractive when a girl has muscular calves.  Don't know if that helps with your worries or not


----------



## seahorse

it's genetic, i have tried everything, and nothing worked


----------



## Amina

cute_lil_fiend said:


> And if all else fails a shot at the botox thing might work. I've heard of a surgery pioneered in Korea where they cut a nerve that runs to the calve in order to atrophy it. It's not something I'd go for, but hey, everyone is different.


 
That is scary.


----------



## Sina

I have the same problem. My calves are muscular and I hate it. People always ask me how many miles I jog a day. I tell them I never measured the distance from my house to the mailbox.  I hate running/jogging. I wish they weren't so muscular. =(((


----------



## nancypants

cute_lil_fiend said:


> And if all else fails a shot at the botox thing might work. I've heard of a surgery pioneered in Korea where they cut a nerve that runs to the calve in order to atrophy it. It's not something I'd go for, but hey, everyone is different.




yup. i heard it works too! it stops the muscles from growing. that's all. but i'm still afraid to do it.


----------



## chanelcaviar

i read this article in W that said that there are no surgeries for calves.. i really hate my calves too but i don't think its worth going under the knife.. i remember the article saying something about you can't get lipo in taht area because most of the time it is muscle 

i would be too scared to consider something that extreme cause if something goes wrong in any type of procedure its a really really big risk you are taking cause your calf muscles are essential to walking (duh right)

but i've seen and heard there are lots of ways to wear skirts and shorts that can make your calves less noticable.. you can actually alter boots to make them bigger.. or wear loose leg warmers.. i'd definitely stay away from fitted boots (even if you can find one that fits you) or fitted leg warmers..  but i am def going to try pilates now.. thanks!


----------



## MeriCherie

stretching and also using sauna wraps to cure bloating

but what my korean friends do.. I DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS BTW is they use pan rollers to roll their calves at night and also they pinch each other's calf muscle to make it smaller

Don't ask me why... I went on a trip with them and that's what they do at night...

for me stretching really helps and my friend who does yoga have developed some long lean muscles...

I was a swimmer during my puberty years and I'm naturally the tall lean type so I don't really have this problem 

but if you are still during your developing years do swim, its a great way to sculpt your body


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i feel all your paini too have the same problem, pretty severly i might add because im very small everywhere else, not to mention pretty dam short. even my thighs look disproportionate to my calves! i HATE it! i cant wear boots that are even the littlest bit taller because of this, it sucks so bad. 

i used to think it was all my years of figure skating, dancing, swimming, soccer and later running, stairstepping, weight training etc. any kind of physical activity/sports/exercise, you name it i did it. i want to blame that just to feel like its not genetic and *maybe* i can do something about it,but i have a feeling its genetic. ppl who have participated in as much sports and exercise like me, ppl who are lifelong athletes like me....not all of them have this problem. so it CANT be all the sports.... 

i should double up on the stretching and pilates and see what happens. i had really given up years ago, .but it still bothers the **** outta me...


----------



## newportgirl

I have the muscular calf thing too!  I especially get it when I wear and walk around in high heels or flats.  Wierd, hunh?

I have to agree with previous posts that stretching out the calves is essential.  I stretch it after a short warm-up and also post cardio workout.
I get so paranoid that I also stretch thoroughly before going to bed almost every night.

But, for me, it's genetic too.  Since I like to run long distance, they certainly won't be shrinking anytime soon.  Just trying to make them more toned and streamlined-looking


----------



## chanelcaviar

so running will make your calves bigger?? what about the eliptical machines??


----------



## does_eyes

skipping walking/jogging works for me...unfortunately, *gasp* I have cankles!!


----------



## Label Addict

chanelcavier said:


> so running will make your calves bigger?? what about the eliptical machines??


 

elipitcal machines shouldbe finebut make sure you keep your heels down and don't push with your toes

I wouldn't advise the stepper as people tend to cheat by lifting the heels and this means you are specifically working the calves I'd also say no to step classes


----------



## *suzi*

I have a friend who is a trainer for a professional sports team. He said that it is genetic and your muscles have memory so every time you work them at all the muscles come right back. The ladies that said stretching helps are right. That will elongate the muscles. I wear high heels every day and read in some magazine that heels contribute to big calves. Although, I'm not giving them up because they make your legs look better. I guess we just need to keep the rest of the legs slim so they don't look fat as well.


----------



## Haute Couturess

Practice pointing your toes and flexing your feet alternatively.  Also face your kitchen counter on flat feet and do rises (these are called releves - phonetic = rell e vay), a ballet move.

If you have naturally large calves, there's probably nothing you can do, but if it's extra fat, toning up your calves will help.  Good luck!


----------



## Ingénue Sophie

I like the "embrace your calves" comment.
Some things we just can't change.  I'd love to have slimmer hips.  Not happening, though.


----------



## chocobo124

I think it does have to do with genetics.  I jog over 50km a week and although the muscles on my calves are much more noticable than before especially when I'm wearing heels, my legs havn't really got bigger.  And I hardly ever bother to stretch for more than a minute after my workouts.  On the other hand, a friend of my claims she never does any kind of physical workout she has humongous calves.  She hates them so much I've never seen her wear skirts or dresses.  Funnily, she says that it is probably because she swam a lot when she was in school.


----------



## Christine

I disliked my larger calves for most of my life.  I will agree with those that say it is genetic.  But last year I became one with the calves and finally started wearing dresses and skirts.  Was very liberating!!!  

(but if someone can figure out how to shrink 'em.. well I am all ears!  )


----------



## danae

I also have muscular calves. I think the trick is to work out in a way so that the muscle sits high on the calf making a nice shape. 

I'd love to know the proper way to stretch out calves though, I think that I should start doing that every day.


----------



## Lisie

hmh... i hate my calves too.. .i m already in desperation with my calves. also cause my legs dont fit with the rest of the body. everything is thin but just the legs especially calves...
can there be water in the legs?
what to do against it?


----------



## loopylorns

My calves really bulked up when I used to do step.

I now no longer do step and stopped a few years ago but my legs are still as big, out of sink with the rest of me and like other posters I hate them.


----------



## chanelbaby

I have the most thick fat calves, it looks like I work out alot!

It makes me feel so unfeminine, does anyone have the same problem and what do you do to make them more slender?


**** sorry posted in wrong forum****


----------



## kasumi168

Wearing heels or wedges will give the appearance of more slender  calves - although i really love wearing flats as they are so comfortable

My calves are more muscle than fat so there's nothing much i can really do about my fat calves too! I have started to get used to them


----------



## gr8heart

I agree with wearing heels, but having muscular calves is not a bad thing.  My good friend has thick ankles and she is not very happy with that.


----------



## court811

I think muscular calves are awesome!  I think women who are in great shape look so much better than super skinny women who are in lousy shape


----------



## Jeanjeanvaljean

I have fat legs in general.  I have to run everyday to keep myself in shape ... I gain weight first on my legs and it is not attractive.


----------



## Ilikemike65

I have huge calves and guys love it!  I've even been accused of having calf implants before.  Just enjoy them!  My ex used to have a term he used and he would just make a face like he was sucking on a lemon and call a chick "SRC" meaning Surgically Removed Calves! No one likes skinny, shapeless calves!!!!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I have muscular calves too. Better than having "cankles."


----------



## missmustard

ARGHHH! I have cankles  . Even when skinny I still did. Anyway to get rid of them?


----------



## jellybebe

If you are trying to lose weight on your calves, lots of lower-body work, such as squats and calf raises will help, as will running and swimming (esp. flutter kick strokes such as freestyle). I can also attest that ballet will give you kick-butt calves because so many of the moves are done on the ball of the foot. If you are too shy to sign up for a class, try a video. Basically, try to stay on the ball of your foot as much as you can.


----------



## Sudy

Both my parents have very athletic legs so my calves are insanely huge. The trick for me is to just wear heels since it lessens the appearance of how big they are for me. Im afraid to work out my legs in fear that my calves will get bigger. 

Here's a good thing for having muscular legs though lol Very off topic  
2 years ago my right leg was run over by a yellow taxi cab and my leg didnt break! The doctor said I probably owed it to my calves and luck. If I had stick thin legs, I'm sure something would've snapped.


----------



## Sam+Coach=Love

I would so elipticals. I do that with spinning and my calves are perfect calves. There is also this one machine where i work out and you **** in this machine on the cair and there is this board type thing and you push on it and the chair moves back. That seems to help too. But please limit yourselves on leg excercises because they will get bigger.


----------



## jessie_mags

I wish I had your problem!  I have no calves!  I run and everything and my legs still look like lollipops!


----------



## Sam+Coach=Love

Sam+Coach=Love said:


> I would so elipticals. I do that with spinning and my calves are perfect calves. There is also this one machine where i work out and you **** in this machine on the cair and there is this board type thing and you push on it and the chair moves back. That seems to help too. But please limit yourselves on leg excercises because they will get bigger.


 
I meant sit. not the other thing. haha typo big time...i dont know how to edit the post.


----------



## sincitysnob

I also have large calves, my BF loves them! He complements them often and compares them to his ex who was a gymnast, and fitness queen who worked her ass off to get them. As for me, I was born with them. LOL! My equal my BF's but he also trains hard to get what he's got. I consider myself very lucky as well as blessed.


----------



## TammyD

Pilates is known to lengthen those muscles so they look leaner and more slender.


----------



## joolluver

I have muscular big calves from tumbling in my youth, I wear a lot of heels to give the appearance of slightly slimmer calves.


----------



## berniceliu888

I have chubby calves too   They're not muscles though.  The thing that troubles me is, I am 5feet 2 at around 109 lbs, but my calves are quite big. =/


----------



## maggiie

I hate big calves too, I'm trying to do alot of stretches to lengthen them and to encourage my body to grow. I figure they won't look as bad if I'm taller. Plus, mine are a result of swimming and dancing every since I was a kid. Oh well, at least we're healthy!


----------



## chanelfemme

Horseback riding does wonders for your calves and inner thighs. I ride horses, and I must take a bath when I get home.


----------



## aquablueness

i always thought my legs were "thick" but i've gotten so many compliments on the "muscularity" of them..so i'm feelin them...but i've always thought they were thick...(my hopeless mentaility) but it doesn't totally bother me. you could always do sliming exercises...like pilates...


----------



## Wild Orchid

joolluver said:


> I have muscular big calves from tumbling in my youth, I wear a lot of heels to give the appearance of slightly slimmer calves.


 

Same here.  I've always had more athletic legs.  I gained lots of muscle in my legs when younger by doing gymnastics and dance.  I love wearing wedges or heels to give a more lengthening appearance.


----------



## ashmi99

I always hated my calves and was sooo self-conscious about them.  About 2 years ago I travelled to Seoul, Korea and had calf muscle resection (they basically remove part of the calf muscle.)  It worked wonders and it is the best decision I ever made.  I'm no longer self-conscious and I can still exercise normally and everything.  If you have any ques. about it, PM me.  I would love to help.


----------



## thelace

Ilikemike65 said:


> I have huge calves and guys love it!  I've even been accused of having calf implants before.  Just enjoy them!  My ex used to have a term he used and he would just make a face like he was sucking on a lemon and call a chick "SRC" meaning Surgically Removed Calves! No one likes skinny, shapeless calves!!!!



Yes, it's funny that.  I wish I had long, skinny calves but my boyfriend loves my 'shapely' legs - says they are perfect in stockings! 

I have always been amazed when I've received compliments about my legs. I once had a note left on my windscreen from a guy saying he'd admired my legs. All I could think was, he must have left it on the wrong car!

I think we women always envy skinnyness (is that a word?) and can't believe that some men _prefer _more meat on the bones (even though they say it all the time!).


----------



## PenelopeBags

This is my problem- I have such muscular calves for some reason- I never played sports, or gymnastics or anything- I just got them!  I don't think you can really do much about it because it's all muscle.  My problem is I can never find boots that fit in the winter- they won't zip over my calves!  So annoying!


----------



## jenguin

berniceliu888 said:


> I have chubby calves too   They're not muscles though.  The thing that troubles me is, I am 5feet 2 at around 109 lbs, but my calves are quite big. =/



I'm the EXACT height and weight as you... it's so annoying because big calves on short people=very hard to manage as you look short and stubby. 

My calves are pseudo-muscular-- i avoid doing any calf specific weight training exercise as i'm afraid they'll make them bigger. any truth to this? my legs are paler than a sheet of paper bc i avoid wearing shorts and skirts..


----------



## jomar_luvs_bags

ashmi99 said:


> I always hated my calves and was sooo self-conscious about them. About 2 years ago I travelled to Seoul, Korea and had calf muscle resection (they basically remove part of the calf muscle.) It worked wonders and it is the best decision I ever made. I'm no longer self-conscious and I can still exercise normally and everything. If you have any ques. about it, PM me. I would love to help.


 

This might be too weird for you but do you have before and after pics you can post?  I'm just curious to see the difference.

I have big muscular calves too.


----------



## jellybebe

Ilikemike65 said:


> I have huge calves and guys love it! I've even been accused of having calf implants before. Just enjoy them! My ex used to have a term he used and he would just make a face like he was sucking on a lemon and call a chick "SRC" meaning Surgically Removed Calves! No one likes skinny, shapeless calves!!!!


 

It's true. Toned, muscular calves are hot, especially when you wear heels and they flex!


----------



## chloe.clementine

I have big calves too! I'm wondering if there's any sort of diet or exercise that can thin out my calves ush: . Wishful thinking.


----------



## whiteorleander

my calves have been always quite curvy and big. when i was in middleschool i was so shocked about them that i refused to wear short clothes. what a ridiculous behavior! now i have accepted them, but sometimes i still catch myself eyeing girls with their stickthin nonexisting calves, since these make you look  5 inches taller.


----------



## ashmi99

jomar_luvs_bags said:


> This might be too weird for you but do you have before and after pics you can post?  I'm just curious to see the difference.
> 
> I have big muscular calves too.



Here are pictures.  This is the ONLY picture I have of my legs before, as I never wore shorts or skirts!  Then some "after" pictures taken at 5 months post-op.  I am now 2 years post and do need to take some new pics.  The swelling keeps going down for up to 1 year following surgery. Before surgery, my left calf was 13.5" and my right was 13". Now they both measure around 12".  I am only 5 feet tall, so my big calves made my legs look even shorter!!

Of course the reduction couldn't fix my bowed legs.  But I think they look much better and more importantly, I feel so much more confident!  Feel free to PM me with any other questions.


----------



## jomar_luvs_bags

ashmi99 said:


> Here are pictures. This is the ONLY picture I have of my legs before, as I never wore shorts or skirts! Then some "after" pictures taken at 5 months post-op. I am now 2 years post and do need to take some new pics. The swelling keeps going down for up to 1 year following surgery. Before surgery, my left calf was 13.5" and my right was 13". Now they both measure around 12". I am only 5 feet tall, so my big calves made my legs look even shorter!!
> 
> Of course the reduction couldn't fix my bowed legs. But I think they look much better and more importantly, I feel so much more confident! Feel free to PM me with any other questions.


 
My legs basically look like your before pic.  Mine might even be a little bit bigger.  I'm about 5'2" too.  

It might be my computer but for some reason the after pic isn't showing up.


----------



## ashmi99

jomar_luvs_bags said:


> My legs basically look like your before pic.  Mine might even be a little bit bigger.  I'm about 5'2" too.
> 
> It might be my computer but for some reason the after pic isn't showing up.



Hmm...I don't know what is wrong.  Okay, here they are again!


----------



## mcb100

I would like to lose weight off my ankles and calves, but I'm not sure if just running/walking on the treadmill exactly does the trick, so does anyone know any exercises for calves and ankles that work?


----------



## lorihmatthews

It's my understanding that you cannot lose weight off your ankles. The width of your ankles is determined by the tendons around them. Sadly, you cannot make your ankles smaller (believe me, that would be on my wish list if it were possible). Not even surgery can do anything.

For calves, the best thing you can do is use a phone book for height, and hang the back half of your feet over the back edge. Lift and lower your legs until they start to burn.

There's also a machine in the gym that does the same thing with more weights. I believe it's called a calf raise machine.


----------



## Addicted DH

Understand also that if you are doing calf raises you may very well get larger calves.  These exercise will effect the muscles, and will strengthen and most likely enlarge them.  Think of it this way.  If I have a pot belly I could do hundreds of situps or crunches everyday, and I would NEVER get a cut abdomen.  You need to lose fat from the area, provided that is what the issue is (other issues could be water weight or you may just have very muscular legs).  This means watching what you eat more so then anything else.  There really is no way to spot remove fat, aside from Lipo.


----------



## Liz_x3

Cycling really toned my calf muscles up.  They look pretty hot now if I might say so lol.


----------



## Charles

YOU CAN'T SPOT REDUCE!
YOU CAN'T SPOT REDUCE!
YOU CAN'T SPOT REDUCE!

Like it's been said, your ankles are pretty much determined by your bone thickness and the tendons.  Now, there will be fat involved, but you can't simply do ankle exercises and work it off.  You have to do cardio and hope that your genetics allow the fat to burn off from there instead of some other area of your body.

Rule of thumb, if you want to lose mass...cardio.  Period.


----------



## leaf3

hi, ashmi99, I'm thinking of getting the calf surgery (oz clinic, korea) and was wondering if I could contact you by an email to ask some questions?


----------



## +sonja+

omg this is so my problem!!  I seriously have the most huge calves. Even my massager has noticed it and he says I have the amazing muscles there... 

I exercised callanetics (it's something similar to pilates, lots of stretching) from Jan - May, and on May my legs looked a bit thinner than they usually do... but since then I've been just walking or jogging (4 -5 times a week) for last 3 months and they've grown huge!  My BF has been walking with me and his legs are like sticks, I just seem to bild mucles more and he just slims. Now I started callanetics again, I hope it helps me soon!
The only good thing is that I have very long legs so it doesn't make me look so thick, but I often feel like have the feet of a giant!


----------



## tinywaist

PenelopeBags said:


> This is my problem- I have such muscular calves for some reason- I never played sports, or gymnastics or anything- I just got them!  I don't think you can really do much about it because it's all muscle.  My problem is I can never find boots that fit in the winter- they won't zip over my calves!  So annoying!





I have the same issue!  I wasn't involved in much sports when I was younger but I've always had thicker calves.  I'm only 5' so it makes me look even shorter and stubbier.  Finding knee-high boots is hard because of that reason.  I bought Windsor Pilates and The Firm to try to tone up my calves but laziness won the competition.  I probably should attempt it again.


----------



## Purses

chanelfemme said:


> Horseback riding does wonders for your calves and inner thighs. I ride horses, and I must take a bath when I get home.


 
I found that horseback riding improved the outside of my thights and calves.  How did you work out your inner part of your leg?


----------



## ashmi99

leaf3 said:


> hi, ashmi99, I'm thinking of getting the calf surgery (oz clinic, korea) and was wondering if I could contact you by an email to ask some questions?



Hi.  You can PM me with any questions you may have!


----------



## FALLAX COR

the only thing that will really help is probably stretching. yoga and pilates stretch out the muscles for a leaner look...maybe that will help. good luck and i feel for you! i have bulky calves too.


----------



## CandyJanney

My body is so weird. My calves and lower arms are slender and delicate but if you move past my elbows and knees, my thighs and arms are huge!! It's just so weird. =P Doesn't look natural!


----------



## Archipelago

I have big calves too. They're always been very muscular, even when I was a kid. I can't change it with exercise. The only thing I can recommend is wearing heels.


----------



## caxe

maggiie said:


> I hate big calves too, I'm trying to do alot of stretches to lengthen them and to encourage my body to grow. I figure they won't look as bad if I'm taller. Plus, mine are a result of swimming and dancing every since I was a kid. Oh well, at least we're healthy!



You can make yourself taller?


----------



## caxe

maggiie said:


> I hate big calves too, I'm trying to do alot of stretches to lengthen them and to encourage my body to grow. I figure they won't look as bad if I'm taller. Plus, mine are a result of swimming and dancing every since I was a kid. Oh well, at least we're healthy!



You can make yourself taller?  Isn't that a bone-al issue?


----------



## Charlie

caxe said:


> You can make yourself taller? Isn't that a bone-al issue?


 

I think you can do it at a certain age. My ex's little brother was doing some excersices to be taller when he was about 13-18, he got way taller than my ex. they are basketball players so it was very important for them. 

Back to topic??

I love my calves , they are not super big but I love how they look when I wear heels, its is true you need to learn  to love them. ITA with all the girls saying is way better than having cankles


----------



## tinywaist

Walking helps for me but I don't do it often enough for long distances.  

But I will have to find the strength to do pilates again.


----------



## krisaya

Be proud of your calves  I have dancer legs+muscular calves but really small ankle. I agree with the previous response, better than having cankles. Wearing platforms make my legs appear thinner.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

better to have calves then have shapless legs or fat ankles


----------



## lorihmatthews

OK, those of us with thick ankles are NOT feeling any better by reading this thread! Sheesh! Unfortunately, you cannot do anything about the thickness of your ankles because that is determined by the tendons around the bone. So ... I'm stuck with what I have.


----------



## rikookokoro

lorihmatthews said:


> OK, those of us with thick ankles are NOT feeling any better by reading this thread! Sheesh! Unfortunately, you cannot do anything about the thickness of your ankles because that is determined by the tendons around the bone. So ... I'm stuck with what I have.


i so agree with u cos i have both! So wat i can do is to reduce the size of my calves as i cannot reduce my cankles.. plan to buy OSIM Uzap King. Heard tht it really works to help burn fats.


----------



## Redorfe

I've heard that pilates is supposed to be particularly good for this sort of thing.  Maybe you could look into something like that.  Exercise is good for you anyway, even if it doesn't thin your calves.  

ITA w/the ppl who mentioned self-acceptance.  Many times we're so self conscious about things that other ppl don't even notice (they're busy being self conscious about frizzy hair or a pimple or whatever).  Not saying that this is your case but may be something to think about.

As a last resort: dark tights.


----------



## toonie

I have the opposite problem,My calves are SKINNY.Boots and alot of hiheels are usually out of the question for me.I love big muscular calves.It makes your legs have more shape.Definitely sexier!


----------



## stena84

i heard botox can make ur calves slimmer.i'm actually considering bout it.but the cost and thinking injecting 6 needles into my calf kills me!


----------



## ashmi99

stena84 said:


> i heard botox can make ur calves slimmer.i'm actually considering bout it.but the cost and thinking injecting 6 needles into my calf kills me!



I know some people who have tried botox and it has not worked.  It was very expensive and ended up with no results.  It would take massive amounts to do anything to the calf muscles and then you would have to keep going back.  I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Ugh I am WITH you.  I'm 5'2 and 103 pounds - but my calves are like HALF of my weight I swear - lol.  I swear they're like the same size as my THIGHS - so it just looks very, very weird - for this I hardly ever wear dresses because my calves are like 5 times the size of my arms - and I'm sooooooooo petite up top that my chunky calves look very inproportionate with the rest of me :s


----------



## tinywaist

LivinLuxuriously said:


> Ugh I am WITH you.  I'm 5'2 and 103 pounds - but my calves are like HALF of my weight I swear - lol.  I swear they're like the same size as my THIGHS - so it just looks very, very weird - for this I hardly ever wear dresses because my calves are like 5 times the size of my arms - and I'm sooooooooo petite up top that my chunky calves look very inproportionate with the rest of me :s




I'm in a similar situation.  I'm 5' and when I look at pictures, sometimes it's okay but there are other shots that are just hideous the size of my calves.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I have large legs from 21 years of doing Ballet!

Heels do make them look a little leaner but I have to admit that I do love Knee High Boots in the Winter - although they have to be stretchy ones to accommodate my legs!


----------



## carol86cruz

i have big calves!!!
i'm 4'11" so whenever i wear dresses/skirt they're really noticeable...i get alot of compliments and people think i work out too!!!
but i love them!!!


----------



## happy80

wow.. my first time here and I find this great thread! i think its great how everyone is so open about their bodies. i recently had my calves operated on as well in korea at the oz clinic about 2 1/2 weeks ago. so far i cant really tell b/c i think my legs have swelled up and i was devastated after removing the bandages a few days ago and discovering that they were basically the same size before the operation but just a few days before they were noticeably smaller. i know it takes up to a year to see the final results but im a very impatient person. can anyone else who has done this offer any advice or progress reports? anything would be helpful. thanks!


----------



## princessDD

I'm in the same ballpark as you. I have big calves. I used to work on the stepmaster alot, which turned my calves into muscles, then I stopped working out and now they're all out of shape and thick. I hate it and it's embrassing especially when trying on knee high boots and I can't zip up the suckers. 

I wear heels to make my calves look more slender but heard pilates works best to lengthen the appearance.


----------



## Florasun

Another member of the Big Calves Club here. I think wearing platforms, like Danskos, help. As for heels, the heel can't be too skinny, that it just emphsizes how chunky your leg is, and it can't be too high, because that causes your calf to flex and look larger! 
Ashmi - I personally didn't think your "before" photo looked that bad!


----------



## alwaysinvogue

I've majorly got cankles, and massive calves (and not the muscley sort!). It's a killer when trying to buy knee high boots for winter. 

The suggestion to try pilates is a good one. I might have to sign up for some classes.


----------



## alwaysinvogue

Happy80, I'm intrigued! What did you have done exactly? I've heard for a cankle problem they can liposuction around the ankle and calf, and even scrape bone away (ouch!). I'd love to hear what sort of procedure you had  I do love living vicariously through others 



happy80 said:


> wow.. my first time here and I find this great thread! i think its great how everyone is so open about their bodies. i recently had my calves operated on as well in korea at the oz clinic about 2 1/2 weeks ago. so far i cant really tell b/c i think my legs have swelled up and i was devastated after removing the bandages a few days ago and discovering that they were basically the same size before the operation but just a few days before they were noticeably smaller. i know it takes up to a year to see the final results but im a very impatient person. can anyone else who has done this offer any advice or progress reports? anything would be helpful. thanks!


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

Its all about self-acceptance (just like some of the other ladies have said).  My muscular legs are my favorite part of my body.  I have strong calves that look amazing in heels and those lovely dancer thighs (you ladies know what I'm talking about)..those thighs that make you look like you could kick anyone's arse!


----------



## southamptonkity

stena84 said:


> i heard botox can make ur calves slimmer.i'm actually considering bout it.but the cost and thinking injecting 6 needles into my calf kills me!



We do botox in my spa in Southampton, NY- and I would never ever give a patient injections in their legs.  If you are really THAT concerned about your thick lower legs I would look into partial gastrocnemius muscle reduction.  Look at Nicole Kidman's legs for reference.


----------



## happy80

alwaysinvogue~ yes very intriguing indeed isn't it? well i got the procedure to reduce my calf muscles... the dr basically removed a portion of my muscle so that it won't be as bulky. sounds kinda dangerous, but i felt like i had no other choice cuz i heard about botox and how it wasn't effective. i was under general anethesia so i dont remember a single thing. when i woke up i couldn't walk since the muscles were not used to it and it took like a day for me to even stand up. but slowly i regained strength and i'm able to walk around a lot better, although not as normally as before. i think its cuz im lazy in performing my stretching exercises like the dr recommended. but i will be able to walk again normally in the next few days! so my recovery is slow, but im starting to see an improvement in the circumference, although i think it takes at least a few months to really see something. sorry so long, just wanted to share my experience with u!


----------



## stena84

may i know how much u pay for the operation?


----------



## keya

I have really chunky calves too, it doesn't matter how much weight I lose or how skinny I am everywhere else -the calves are still fat My calves are as thick as my lower thighs and tall boots almost never fit


----------



## ashmi99

happy80 said:


> so my recovery is slow, but im starting to see an improvement in the circumference, although i think it takes at least a few months to really see something. sorry so long, just wanted to share my experience with u!



For me, the shape of my calves kept changing for up to 1 year after the procedure.  It is a slow recovery, but it was well worth it for me!


----------



## ashmi99

happy80 said:


> wow.. my first time here and I find this great thread! i think its great how everyone is so open about their bodies. i recently had my calves operated on as well in korea at the oz clinic about 2 1/2 weeks ago. so far i cant really tell b/c i think my legs have swelled up and i was devastated after removing the bandages a few days ago and discovering that they were basically the same size before the operation but just a few days before they were noticeably smaller. i know it takes up to a year to see the final results but im a very impatient person. can anyone else who has done this offer any advice or progress reports? anything would be helpful. thanks!



Hi, happy80.  I had the surgery at Oz in May 2005.  You can read my experience in the earlier posts.  Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## ashmi99

Florasun said:


> Ashmi - I personally didn't think your "before" photo looked that bad!



Thanks, however, I am only 5 feet tall, so my large calves made my legs look sooo short.  I had the surgery for myself and no one else.  Everyone always told me my calves were fine, but I always hated them and was so self-conscious.  Since the surgery, I LOVE my legs and wear shorts and skirts all the time.  It was definitely one of the best decisions I've ever made for myself.


----------



## RoseMary

southamptonkity said:


> We do botox in my spa in Southampton, NY- and I would never ever give a patient injections in their legs. If you are really THAT concerned about your thick lower legs I would look into partial gastrocnemius muscle reduction. Look at Nicole Kidman's legs for reference.


 
nicole kidman had done this operation?


----------



## happy80

hi ashmi99, 
im glad to know someone else has done the surgery and loves the results. so up to 1 year after the surgery? that's amazing that the legs can change that much over time. makes me feel a lot better knowing that the results will be apparent over time. i was getting a lil worried...


----------



## .oOHelenOo.

I'm new on here, and once I saw this post I had to reply!!

I have the same problem.  I have huge calves and can't get rid of them...But form seeing all the replies I sense perhaps pilates may work.  I seriously do not want to go under the knife, cause it's pretty costly.  Now the only thing is I'm not sure if this is genetics or if it's simply because I have big calves.  Just thinking about it, in my younger years my calves were not as big as they are now...So I'm willing to give pilate a try to see if it works.  

On a previous post, someone mention doing so raises or rises??  I'm not quite sure what that is...Can someone let me know??  Thanks!


----------



## jessicalee

So glad you started this thread...have been thinking about this lately. Maybe I should stop jogging?


----------



## Charles

Why would you stop jogging?  Jogging will not give you big calves.


----------



## Aslan

Charles said:


> Why would you stop jogging?  Jogging will not give you big calves.


You likely know a ton more about exercising than I do, but why wouldn't jogging give you big calves? The summer I was 12 I did tennis camp and there was a lot of jogging involved and my calf muscles got huge.


----------



## Bagpuss

I can't believe that so many people think they have large calves- what are we talking about in measurements? I think muscular legs look nice and I don't think I can remember seeing someone's leg where the calf was so thick that I gave it a second glance. Either we are all being too hard on ourselves or a lot of us are wearing long pants and hiding a weird phenomenon.


----------



## Charles

Aslan said:


> You likely know a ton more about exercising than I do, but why wouldn't jogging give you big calves? The summer I was 12 I did tennis camp and there was a lot of jogging involved and my calf muscles got huge.



To begin with...typically, women just don't bulk up.  They lack the needed testosterone to really build muscle mass.  I think what a lot of girls think getting huge calf muscles equates to is losing the fat in their legs, thus making the muscles more defined and possibly the false sense that their muscles got bigger, when it reality, they simply lost fat.  Also, repetitive exercises tend to not build mass, rather burn fat/carbs/muscle.  Jogging, swimming, any kind of cardio falls into that category.  Unless you're jogging up hills with 30 lb weights tied to you, you're not going to build much muscle.


----------



## ChicChick

Ashmi...I am really interested in getting calf reduction surgery! please contact me at luvbeckham@yahoo.com I would like to discuss more about this procedure. Like the side effects you experienced, etc. Thanks! and HOpe to hear from you soon!


----------



## ChicChick

Hi Happy80...I would love to chat with you on your calf reduction surgery.  Where did you get the procedure done? and is your walking impaired?  I have heard of stories how women are not able to walk on flat feet after the surgery?  Please contact me at luvbeckham@yahoo.com.  I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Splashy

Count me in as having the same problem!  My upperbody is really slender, my boyfriend has even made the comment that the small of my back is really, really tiny.  But my legs.  UGH.  I really do need to start working my legs out.  Uggs fit okay, but skinny jeans - not so much.

I'm 5' 9 1/2" and my boyfriend is 6' 5".  So, wearing heels is totally an option that I always take up!  And ... I LOVE being this tall!  When I wear heals, I definitely see a slimming effect of not just my calves, but all of my legs!


----------



## itsnicole

I have big, fat calves too. It's so hard to find nice fitting boots that will fit my jeans tucked in, other than Uggs. My upper body is so much slimmer compared to my calves. Hate them!!!


----------



## jles

my legs are VERY muscular... well my calves anyways! i used to be on track teams when i was younger and i started wearing stilettos at 15, so my calf muscle looks like a giant hunk!

i believe it measures a little over 15inches. I also happen to LOVE skinny jeans but i always have problems with brand such as rock and republic because the calf area is so small that the flare just ends up looking funny. A solution i've found to this problem however are straight legs!!! on girls with bigger calves i find that straight legs elongate the legline. 
i am also a huge fan of the stacked heel. Instead of a skinny stiletto (which can often accentuate the calf size even more, a slightly thicker heel proportions out the calf)
i have also found nine west boots to be quite suitable for my calves (not all styles, but there are certain ones - and bring them to your shoe repair to stretch them out too!). Pull up boots also tend to have a higher circumference so they work as well!!!

i NEVER even knew there was calf surgery!!! wow!!! to be honest, i had issues with my legs for a LONG time. i always thought that they were too big, but i guess muscular calves are sometimes nice. i had several people approach me this summer (after i started wearing shorts) to tell me that my calves looked really great... if you rock it, everyone else will love it!


----------



## priiin

I've got really toned legs from playing tennis and soccer but my legs still appear pretty slender. I think I've probably gained muscle from wearing CL's because the heel is so high it really works those muscles.  

Running is great if you want to lose fat and gain muscle in your legs.


----------



## ashmi99

In most women who have large calves, it is hereditary and not from working out when they were younger, etc.  Unless you're a body builder, the calves are very hard to make extra large.  Large calf muscles are especially common in Korean women.

It is unrealistic to believe that as an adult you have large calves because you used to play soccer or track, etc.  The calf is just like any other muscle.  If you work it out, it may get large, but it's not going to stay that way your entire life unless you keep working it out (unless it is big naturally).  I, myself, intentionally made sure I stayed away from exercises that worked my calf muscles, yet they were still large.


----------



## miko08

hi ashmi99,

i am very interested in going to OZ Clinic for calf reduction surgery this spring.  Would it be possible if I could email you with questions and concerns I have?

Thank you very much,
Miko


----------



## Jahpson

tall heels and skirts that sit above the knee. your legs will look so sexy.

I have big calves as well. also, if your going to wear knee skirts, DONT wear flats

WTH? calf surgery? are you mad? lol


do you know how many men and women are dying to get calves? keep what you got and work with it


----------



## ScienceNerd

Dang, I keep finding I have so much in common with you ladies. I've danced for around 8 years now and that has bulked up my legs sooo much.  It was so hard when I was in high school because my boyfriend had chicken legs and I ...well definitely didn't! Now, my husband has really muscular legs so I don't feel nearly as bad, I do have problems getting some boots to zip up though :-/


----------



## gloss_gal

I have never heard of partial gastrocnemius muscle reduction surgery.


----------



## Chipper

I was always unsure of my legs...they are definitely "athletic"...but people have complimented them and my boyfriend loves them!  I guess that makes it easier to live with, lol.


----------



## sues

southamptonkity said:


> We do botox in my spa in Southampton, NY- and I would never ever give a patient injections in their legs. If you are really THAT concerned about your thick lower legs I would look into partial gastrocnemius muscle reduction. Look at Nicole Kidman's legs for reference.


 
Look at Nicole Kidman's legs for reference in terms of someone who has had this procedure? Or someone who has big calves, or little calves? I'm confused...


----------



## priiin

ashmi99 said:


> In most women who have large calves, it is hereditary and not from working out when they were younger, etc.  Unless you're a body builder, the calves are very hard to make extra large.  Large calf muscles are especially common in Korean women.
> 
> It is unrealistic to believe that as an adult you have large calves because you used to play soccer or track, etc.  The calf is just like any other muscle.  If you work it out, it may get large, but it's not going to stay that way your entire life unless you keep working it out (unless it is big naturally).  I, myself, intentionally made sure I stayed away from exercises that worked my calf muscles, yet they were still large.



I'm Korean and my calf muscles aren't large. I have slender legs but I still have muscle on them. Like I said, I played tennis and soccer and I *still *play tennis. Trust me, you get a lot of muscle from playing tennis but that doesn't mean your calves are going to be huge. Eating unhealthy and gaining a lot of weight would give you bigger calves than any amount of exercise could.. I'm wondering why you think Korean women have bigger calves? That's a little offending...Korean women are usually pretty slender.


----------



## ashmi99

priiin said:


> I'm Korean and my calf muscles aren't large. I have slender legs but I still have muscle on them. Like I said, I played tennis and soccer and I *still *play tennis. Trust me, you get a lot of muscle from playing tennis but that doesn't mean your calves are going to be huge. Eating unhealthy and gaining a lot of weight would give you bigger calves than any amount of exercise could.. I'm wondering why you think Korean women have bigger calves? That's a little offending...Korean women are usually pretty slender.



I'm Korean myself.  It's just a known fact.  Do some research online and you'll find that large calf muscles is a very common feature of korean women.  When I was over in Korea for my surgery, I would say that 1 in 3 korean women I saw had large, muscular calves.  It's also known as "radish legs."  It is because of this that they developed calf muscle resection in Korea and predominantly only doctors in that country perform it.  You are correct in saying that most korean women are slender.  Just because they have big calf muscles doesn't mean they aren't slender.

As for eating unhealthy and gaining weight, that's incorrect.  Ask any doctor and they will tell you that most women do not have much fat storage in the calves.


----------



## priiin

That was just my opinion. I don't fight with people and tell them they are wrong..I respect what you say, I just don't agree with some of it. There are bound to be a lot of people who get offended in a thread like this.


----------



## miko08

hi ashmi99,

are you able to exercise now?  like running or aerobics?


----------



## loni

I have been lamenting my short legs and chunky calves for as long as I can remember - I can't believe that there are so many other women out there with the same issue! 



jles said:


> I also happen to LOVE skinny jeans but i always have problems with brand such as rock and republic because the calf area is so small that the flare just ends up looking funny. A solution i've found to this problem however are straight legs!!! on girls with bigger calves i find that straight legs elongate the legline.
> i am also a huge fan of the stacked heel. Instead of a skinny stiletto (which can often accentuate the calf size even more, a slightly thicker heel proportions out the calf)
> i have also found nine west boots to be quite suitable for my calves



Totally agree with everything you've said. I've gone crazy trying to find knee high boots that will zip up past my calves and I've found Nine West to be the best so far.


----------



## katrynar

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?????!?! My calves are like 16.5-17" in diameter on a GOOD DAY! And I'm 5.5!!

I can't find skinny jeans that go up past my knees because of it (skinny jeans always run so damn narrow from the knee down!)

And I can't find boots that go up around them, but you know what I love my calves!!! Some day great designers will make boots to fit different women!!!


----------



## Couture Dreams

when i used to work out my calves where HUGE. I looked like a man from the knees down. Once I stopped working out they slimmed down a lot. The still look muscular but whenever i work out i dont do anything that involve my calves.


----------



## karman

Pilates builds strong, long & lean muscle. You stretch out pretty much everything so it may help. I've been doing pilates for three weeks now and don't see a huge difference yet but I guess we'll see in 5 more weeks!


----------



## lv_forever

priiin said:


> That was just my opinion. I don't fight with people and tell them they are wrong..I respect what you say, I just don't agree with some of it. There are bound to be a lot of people who get offended in a thread like this.



I'd say both you and ashmi are right.  Younger generations are generally taller and have less tendency to have "radish legs."  Increase in leg length (due to overall height increase) probably contributed to this, IMO.  You'll see "radish" legs more common with older generations who are also likely to be shorter.  
I don't know, I lived in Korea before and frankly a lot of women I saw had thin legs.    There were only a few that I thought had larger calves...  But I do know that it was more common with my mother's generation.  Just my 2 cents based on my experience.


----------



## Classic Chic

lv_forever said:


> I'd say both you and ashmi are right. Younger generations are generally taller and have less tendency to have "radish legs." Increase in leg length (due to overall height increase) probably contributed to this, IMO. You'll see "radish" legs more common with older generations who are also likely to be shorter.
> I don't know, I lived in Korea before and frankly a lot of women I saw had thin legs. There were only a few that I thought had larger calves... But I do know that it was more common with my mother's generation. Just my 2 cents based on my experience.


not only Korean, but mainly all Asian women (at least Chinese, HK, Taiwan & Japan) tend to have 'raddish' legs b/c of environment & culture difference; all the walking up & down hills/stairs, to sub way, bus stops, school vs all done by driving in states.  

I wish my legs are not slim, it's soo hard to find tall boots that fits.  No matter how I exercise, it's still 'normal' in US *sigh*


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I too have muscular legs from 21 years of Ballet!  The only thing you can do really is to cover them!

Only wear skirts that come mid calf (or at least cover the largest bit!) never wear anything that shows your knees.

In the winter - knee high stretch boots are the best (Hobbs do a great pair with wide elastic on each side).

Or trousers.


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

I'm just going to say it..
Some of you ladies are ridiculous!  My calves are big but toned and I think its one of my best features.  I can't believe some of you are saying "stop exercising to reduce the size".  I would MUCH rather have calves that are shapely than be out of shape and unhealthy!!


----------



## phoebeG

so i've been doing taebo for 2 months, about 3-4times/week. i feel healthier, toner and lost a few pounds but recently, i found that my calves are getting BIG! they are like men's big round calves. 

i kind of remember that my former trainer used to tell me that if i dont stretch my legs after running, jogging and etc they would get big. 

and now they have.

i do taebo at home, so there's nobody tells me what i'm doing right or wrong. i do my own stretching afterwards (billy blanks doesnt do much stretching in his DVDs) and again, i'm not sure if i'm doing it correctly. i've thought of switching to yoga but it's just not for me.  

does anyone have the same problem? or any suggestions?

sorry i'm in a rush and i hope everything i wrote makes sense...

any help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## kat8kit

try yoga- i love the billy blanks DVDS and alot of what he does is in yoga- give it a try it will really stretch you out and be a good workout!


----------



## Charles

Honestly, they're probably not any bigger, they just look bigger since there's less fat covering them up.  Did you measure them before you started Tae Bo??


----------



## ashmi99

I don't really think there's any way to shrink your calf muscles without surgery.  (I know because I used to have huge, muscular calves.)  All that stretching and yoga, etc., I really don't think any of it actually helps to shrink the muscles, although it's still good for your body.


----------



## lelgin

I guess I don't get it, what's wrong with having muscular calves?


----------



## MoviegirlErica

I wanted to share my happiness  about a place I found for wide calf boots this winter after searching for years  and I am in 7th heaven! I found them at http://www.WideWidths.com since they  sell the greatest wide calf boots! I just got my THIRD pair of boots with an  extra wide calf circumference from them and I have NEVER been able to find a  pair of boots before in my entire life! They have nice fashionable styles - all  the stuff that the skinny calf women are wearing! Their customer service  department is great too since they answer you within a few hours and they are  very nice and helpful. Every single boot on their site comes only for wide  calves so you don't waste your time looking through sites to find out that  nothing will fit you. I never thought I'd be able to find a pair of boots for my  big legs and I also wear a wide width too (thanks Grandma!) as if one thing  wasn't enough. What a great place to shop - you'll love their  stuff and they ship ALL OVER - Canada, Australia, Europe, etc.


----------



## madem0iselle

I dont know whether it's from the heels I've been wearing, but my calf muscles seem to get thicker and thicker. thank god i've got pretty long legs otherwise I'd look like an elephant.

Perhaps it is heriditary too, my family have thicker calves. i was wondering are there any ways to lose some of the calf muscles or fat? When I lose weight it's usally the face then boobs then arm and everything else BUT the calf. haha and I don't even go on diets so its impossible for me to have a slim calf. I dont dare running because Im afraid it might "strengthen" it even more. I heard massaging the calf muscles will relax it and putting your legs up on the wall laying on the floor will make it thinner too? 

Any products or specific workouts to elongnate the calf or something? =S
thanks!


----------



## leothelnss

Gosh I'd like to know too. My calves are the same size as my thighs!


----------



## digital_doll

There's a website about this, go check it out, maybe it has some useful information for you! http://calfreduction.net


----------



## madem0iselle

^ thanks! ill be reading that


----------



## madem0iselle

oops, i think the only way is calf reduction surgery
bloody hell


----------



## glamgrl921

i hav this issue too!  my calves are enourmous!   surgery is a little to severe though...


----------



## Charles

I'd make sure you're not getting worked up over nothing.  Go ahead and measure your calves and write the number down, then refer back to it a few months down the road to see if there's any change.  I think a lot of people's images of themselves aren't always true to reality, but sometimes it is, so measure and see for sure.
Next, running will not make your calves bigger.  In order to build muscle, you need to break down the muscle, intake testosterone and protein (among other things), so from the get go, you're behind the curve cause you're a woman.  In order to break down the muscle, you need to tear the fibers down and the only reliable way to do that is by lifting heavy weights that cause your muscles to tear and fatigue.  Running will not do that.  Finally, you need to take in about 1.5-2 times your weight in grams of protein to start building.  I doubt you're doing that as well.  In fact, the cardio effect you get from running will actually burn the muscle you have since you're not building it up as I listed above.
I'd make sure you stretch regularly as well as massage your calves in order to reduce any knotting and start running.  Measure your calves after a month and see what happens.


----------



## cfred

I also suggest you look at your calves as a strength.  I, personally, love the calf muscle!  I think it looks awesome in heels and can really give women a stunning look.
And, btw, I run a lot and my calves have not gotten bigger at all.  The cardio is good and will help with general weight loss but really will not increase your calf size.
I say, try to love what you got.


----------



## frostedcouture

I agree with Freddie. (btw can I have a hard candy? ) Love what you have! I'm sure you look fine and your legs look wonderfully toned   Varsity tennis and volleyball keeps my legs in shape and they are muscular and my legs are long. I think it looks really great to have a little muscle. Sometimes I'll be sitting down and my legs look huge to me, but we are our worst critics. ush:


----------



## jessie_mags

AHHH!  I wish you could give some of them to me!  I have no calves!  Just be thankful that your legs don't look like lollipops, like mine do.


----------



## coach4me

Running absolutely will not bulk up your calves... in fact it slimmed mine down. I started 1/2 marathon training last october. I trained from October to the end of february. My calves (and these rest of me too) got significantly thinner.


----------



## AAA07

madem0iselle said:


> oops, i think the only way is calf reduction surgery
> bloody hell


 
"bloody hell'  British?  I like that.  Anyway, yeah muscular calves are great.  I am sure your calves are just fine!!  My thighs are rather thick ugh but you know they do what I need them to do.  So if you can't change just accept!!  Ahhhh


----------



## karman

I have thick calves too (hereditary, from my dad... my sister has lean, beautiful calves though) they're not fat, but I have a huge muscle or something in there. I took pilates for 16 weeks and noticed how my calves were slightly leaner...now I look MUCH better in shorts and short skirts! Try it, I'd rather do pilates than SURGERY! Pilates stretches a lot of the muscles you work, so if you keep with it, it could stretch your calf muscles too!


----------



## Charles

Oh yeah, muscular calves are hot!


----------



## luvhautecouture

my calves are really muscular from ballet 

these boys at my school said that they were monsterous and were going to take over the world...

that did not make me feel very good

and still now I am self conscious

i've also been called "buff" by some guys referring to my calves ... ahh i'm getting all sensitive now and I want to go cry!


----------



## Tangerine

Charles said:


> Next, running will not make your calves bigger.  In order to build muscle, you need to break down the muscle, intake testosterone and protein (among other things), so from the get go, you're behind the curve cause you're a woman.  In order to break down the muscle, you need to tear the fibers down and the only reliable way to do that is by lifting heavy weights that cause your muscles to tear and fatigue.  Running will not do that.  Finally, you need to take in about 1.5-2 times your weight in grams of protein to start building.  I doubt you're doing that as well.  In fact, the cardio effect you get from running will actually burn the muscle you have since you're not building it up as I listed above.



Yes, EXACTLY.

I have a background in fitness and I always try to tell women this, but I feel like no one ever hears me. The fear of 'bulking' up is, in fact, pretty irrational, but few women can actually let go of it. The myth keeps going and going and going....




Running, even some weight training can only HELP you in becoming trimmer!! Go ahead, Embrace it!


----------



## Infinitum

If you feel you are too bulky or too big in the muscle area in some areas.....or whole body....cardio cardio cardio will really work.  If you're afraid of running or walking, try the elliptical trainer.  Tons of cardio will in fact break down/shred your muscle therefore making it smaller.  It does work.


----------



## LouisLady

I have really huge calves too....so huge that my husband nick named them CHAMPION KICKERS. lol.


----------



## Charles

Charles said:


> Oh yeah, muscular calves are hot!



To be a bit more clear, most guys I know love muscular legs (hell, they love not so muscular legs too), so, relax a bit.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I think big calves look so great with heels.  Especially muscular ones.  I have one huge problem.  Arm wings. How do you get rid of those? lol


----------



## bibounette97

Tangerine said:


> Yes, EXACTLY.
> 
> I have a background in fitness and I always try to tell women this, but I feel like no one ever hears me. The fear of 'bulking' up is, in fact, pretty irrational, but few women can actually let go of it. The myth keeps going and going and going....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running, even some weight training can only HELP you in becoming trimmer!! Go ahead, Embrace it!



The myth makes me nuts! The few women who can actually let go of this fear are women who just do it. Once they see the results of hard exercise or heavy lifting they realize they're fears were unjustified.

EVERYONE in my family was against me lifting heavy weights. My East Asian parents were afraid I would end up looking too masculine. My French-Mediterranean DH was afraid I would end up looking too masculine.

Didn't happen. I look more feminine now and hourglass shaped now. I also look fitter, healthier and stronger. NOW they ALL think it's the best thing I ever did. And these are people who were culturally programmed (generational thing too) to appreciate especially thin and dainty women. 

My only regret is that I wasted close tp two decades doing lots of reps with light weights.


----------



## Lec8504

personally...I did try to lift heavy weights especially targeting my arm area and I did notice a significant increase in size...so I stopped and now it's back to normal 

but I would like to add also that since I started to run my legs are a lot better...it didn't make my calves get bigger at all.


----------



## bibounette97

Lec8504 said:


> personally...I did try to lift heavy weights especially targeting my arm area and I did notice a significant increase in size...so I stopped and now it's back to normal



How heavy did you lift? And for how long? I'm just curious.


----------



## digital_doll

What about walking? I don't feel i'm strong enough for running, so I started walking and I wonder if that's good for making my calves thinner like running


----------



## Lec8504

bibounette97 said:


> How heavy did you lift? And for how long? I'm just curious.


 
I think 60 something, which is heavy for me since I usually do 30 lol....I did it for maybe 2 weeks...

I'm doing much lighter weights and lots more reps now...but only on my legs..i dont even do my arms anymore..the only arm workout I do is push up


----------



## bibounette97

Lec8504 said:


> I think 60 something, which is heavy for me since I usually do 30 lol....I did it for maybe 2 weeks...
> 
> I'm doing much lighter weights and lots more reps now...but only on my legs..i dont even do my arms anymore..the only arm workout I do is push up



60 pounds for curls? 

Significant increase in two weeks, wow, that's amazing.

I've been lifting heavy for about a year and I've gotten smaller everywhere.


----------



## socalgrl86

OMG do you KNOW how much running, lunges, squats and strength training I am doing a day to be able to get muscular legs?? You are SO lucky!! I think toned legs and calves are SO HOT =)


----------



## bibounette97

A certain amount of testosterone is needed to for muscle bulk and levels vary from individual to individual, woman to woman. Nothing wrong with that. It's been mentioned before that a few woman can bulk up with heavy lifting but the vast majority won't. But building muscle mass isn't permanent, neither is it an unstoppable force. Easy enough (well, not so easy, since it is hard work) to lift heavy until the desired amount of "toning" or bulk is reached and then go into maintenance mode.

I'm of East Asian descent and definitely not genetically gifted for muscle growth. I've had to work really hard and maintenance mode isn't going to be a ride in the park either, but it will be easier than my current routine.


----------



## iwc

Might be a bit strange to post this link in a thread that's about "trim down the calves". But anyhow, if there is somebody who want to build instead, here's a good link to start off with; http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/CalfWt.html#anchor164279


----------



## bibounette97

iwc said:


> Might be a bit strange to post this link in a thread that's about "trim down the calves". But anyhow, if there is somebody who want to build instead, here's a good link to start off with; http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/CalfWt.html#anchor164279



I refer to that site all the time for new exercises. 

For calves I find that jump rope is enough plus the residual effects of compound exercises I do for my thighs.


http://www.healthline.com/hlbook/strength-training-for-women
this is another site, actually a book online, that has lots of exercises for women.


----------



## Lec8504

bibounette97 said:


> 60 pounds for curls?
> 
> Significant increase in two weeks, wow, that's amazing.
> 
> I've been lifting heavy for about a year and I've gotten smaller everywhere.



I use one of those machines thing...the one where you hold onto the handles and push your arms together, but I only could do a couple of reps...

I wasn't even doing it all the time too, it was more on and off but I did notice that my arms (especially upper arm) were getting bigger.  It freaked me out and so I stopped.  Now my arms are somewhat normal size, I just do mainly cardio now to get everything smaller.  

I think for an asian girl I'm medium built (i'm not 5'0 and 90lbs at all)...but compare to other races then I'm still very petite...I wear usually 0 or XS or S...which was why the increase on my arms were so noticeable to me.


----------



## bibounette97

Lec8504 said:


> I use one of those machines thing...the one where you hold onto the handles and push your arms together, but I only could do a couple of reps...
> 
> I wasn't even doing it all the time too, it was more on and off but I did notice that my arms (especially upper arm) were getting bigger.  It freaked me out and so I stopped.  Now my arms are somewhat normal size, I just do mainly cardio now to get everything smaller.
> 
> I think for an asian girl I'm medium built (i'm not 5'0 and 90lbs at all)...but compare to other races then I'm still very petite...I wear usually 0 or XS or S...which was why the increase on my arms were so noticeable to me.



I don't mean to be antagonistic at all. And I'm sure your perceptions of growth were real to you.

But it is physically impossible to gain muscle mass in two weeks, with just a couple of reps... Also, the machine you describe sounds like one for working the chest.


----------



## Charles

Yeah, sounds like a chest fly machine which primarily targets your pectoralis major/minor muscles...and I agree, a couple of reps isn't going to build mass in two weeks.

As I stated before, I think a lot of body image is in your head.  Measure before you start lifting and see where you stand a few MONTHS, not weeks, later.


----------



## kae

hi ashmi99 - i've been following your posts on your surgery, and would really love to exchange some emails with you about your experience. if you have time, do you mind emailing me at cestfemme@gmail.com? i'm pretty serious about the procedure, but have a ton of Q's. you seem to be the only one i've found who's had it done! thanks!


----------



## tinywaist

Thanks for this info!!  I'll have to take a look.




MoviegirlErica said:


> I wanted to share my happiness  about a place I found for wide calf boots this winter after searching for years  and I am in 7th heaven! I found them at http://www.WideWidths.com since they  sell the greatest wide calf boots! I just got my THIRD pair of boots with an  extra wide calf circumference from them and I have NEVER been able to find a  pair of boots before in my entire life! They have nice fashionable styles - all  the stuff that the skinny calf women are wearing! Their customer service  department is great too since they answer you within a few hours and they are  very nice and helpful. Every single boot on their site comes only for wide  calves so you don't waste your time looking through sites to find out that  nothing will fit you. I never thought I'd be able to find a pair of boots for my  big legs and I also wear a wide width too (thanks Grandma!) as if one thing  wasn't enough. What a great place to shop - you'll love their  stuff and they ship ALL OVER - Canada, Australia, Europe, etc.


----------



## panduh88

hi ashmi99! I really want to get the calf resection done as well. I'm so glad to have found this thread. The only thing stopping me from getting it done right now is the cost and recovery time. How much did the operation cost in total?


----------



## couture_addict

I have shapely calves, but they're from doing calf raises at the gym - my husband loves them like that, so that's the way they'll stay!  I think that larger, shapely calves are LOVELY.  They accentuate the ankle, and really keep your body proportionate.  

My only complaint is that Jimmy Choo boots aren't a possibility unless a there's a gallon of cooking oil and a truck winch handy.  

Why would you ever want sickly stems?  Keep your calves, girls!


----------



## ashmi99

panduh88 said:


> hi ashmi99! I really want to get the calf resection done as well. I'm so glad to have found this thread. The only thing stopping me from getting it done right now is the cost and recovery time. How much did the operation cost in total?



Hi.  Feel free to PM me if you have specific questions.


----------



## ashmi99

couture_addict said:


> I have shapely calves, but they're from doing calf raises at the gym - my husband loves them like that, so that's the way they'll stay!  I think that larger, shapely calves are LOVELY.  They accentuate the ankle, and really keep your body proportionate.
> 
> My only complaint is that Jimmy Choo boots aren't a possibility unless a there's a gallon of cooking oil and a truck winch handy.
> 
> Why would you ever want sickly stems?  Keep your calves, girls!



There's a big difference between "shapely" calves and ginormous ones.  Those of us who have had the calf surgery don't get our calves from doing calf raises.  We're born with them and they look ridiculous when they are twice the size of your thigh.


----------



## panduh88

Hi Ashmi99, I'm new to this.  I would like to ask you more questions but how do I PM you??


----------



## ashmi99

panduh88 said:


> Hi Ashmi99, I'm new to this.  I would like to ask you more questions but how do I PM you??



Click on my username and then select "send private message."


----------



## panduh88

PM only works if you are online right? Because I don't see an option to send private message right now when I click on your name.


----------



## Christine

panduh88 said:


> PM only works if you are online right? Because I don't see an option to send private message right now when I click on your name.


 

I believe there is a minimum post count (and perhaps time??? ) that you need to be a member for before pms can be sent.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Wow, calf reduction sounds painful.  I have big ol' calves but I work out a lot and am skinny otherwise.  Thank goodness I have them because they're the only part of me that makes me look shapely.


----------



## dancingirl

Well how do you know whether your calves are mostly fat or muscles ?

Mine is not very hard but nor 'soft' like my thigh either...I really dont think there is a lot of fat there.

Can you get lipo on your calves hmm......

I really look bad wearing skinny jeans because of this !


----------



## Sternchen

I feel all of you on the thick calves issue!    I've got thick legs in general and my calves are definitely not very womanly or...nice looking.  They look even worse when I wear flip flops or capri pants   They look okay in jeans though!  LOL  I hate my thighs more than anything though!


----------



## panduh88

ashmi99, i would really like your input but it seems i can't PM you.    how difficult was it for you to walk after the procedure?  are you legs really swollen afterwards?  how long did it take to heal?  I'm very close to booking my flight and could use your help.


----------



## MBart

DH always laughs when I complain about my fat calves. Ya'll are making me feel like I'm not crazy & this is a normal thing!! The worst is I can never find zip up boots that fit 

I blame the facts that we live on the 5th floor of a walk up & I teach 1st grade...so much walking & running around I beef up in NO TIME!


----------



## panduh88

help please!


----------



## ashmi99

panduh88 said:


> ashmi99, i would really like your input but it seems i can't PM you.    how difficult was it for you to walk after the procedure?  are you legs really swollen afterwards?  how long did it take to heal?  I'm very close to booking my flight and could use your help.



Hi, panduh88.  I posted my contact info on your "friends" page.  I had a very slow recovery (slower than most.)  I could not walk totally normal until about 1 month after the surgery.  I had to tell people that I had hurt my ankle.  My legs were swollen, but I took the medicine that Dr. Park recommended, and that did help the swelling quite a bit.  I also suffered a muscle spasm in my left leg near the end of my trip, and that really slowed my recovery in that leg.

Even after I could walk normal, my legs would still swell up if I wore high heels, probably up to 6 months after surgery.  The recovery is not the quickest, but I am sooo happy with my results and think it was one of the best decisions I ever made.


----------



## silks

Hi Ashmi,
Did anyone have to take care of you right after you had your calves ressected?  Did you need help getting around?  Also, is it expensive to stay in Korea?  I have huge calves and would like to get them ressected but I'm afraid because I would have to go alone and would not be able to take care of myself.


----------



## ashmi99

silks said:


> Hi Ashmi,
> Did anyone have to take care of you right after you had your calves ressected?  Did you need help getting around?  Also, is it expensive to stay in Korea?  I have huge calves and would like to get them ressected but I'm afraid because I would have to go alone and would not be able to take care of myself.



The night of the surgery, I stayed in the clinic overnight and the nurses helped me.  I didn't have anyone else to take care of me, although I did go with someone else who had the surgery.  It is hard to walk, but you can get around.  Whether it is expensive depends on where you stay.


----------



## queenslander

Hi ashmee, may i ask did you got calf reduction done from oz clinic? I'll having the same surgery with Dr Park in korea soon.How was your recovery? I will stay in seoul only for 2 weeks, and then  flying to thailand for my vacation, do you think i'll  able to walk then for shopping and touring? I'm very nervous about the surgery, it will be great if you can share your surgery experience by email me` phuocloc@optusnet.com.au' thanks heap


----------



## lumkeikei

I have huge calves therefore I never try to to buy boots cause they will not be able to zip up. actually i have really fat legs in general, my legs are the first place to "gain weight". I really hate it... cause I am already really short 5'2 and having fat legs just makes me look even shorter.


----------



## madem0iselle

i heard by wearing lots of heels ur calf muscles can tend to get "big" and muscular..so try not wear that much hels if u can. also massaging it will help the flabiness of the calf


----------



## jangkovich

hey ashmi99,

i was hoping that you could email your whole calf surgery experience to me. i cldn't PM you either... hope its not too much trouble.

my email: x


----------



## bisousx

I have big but muscular calves from years of tennis. I actually really love them, my legs are my best feature. Only problem is damn BOOTS! I can never wear jeans with my boots, and half the time boots don't zip up!


----------



## fiesty_fox

hey ashmi, just want to know how much does the calf reduction surgery cost as i've been considering it for while now.  Also do you have your before and after pics? As i;m a new member, i cant pm you until i reach certain post count, so please email me fiesty_fox2@hotmail.com , with all the info your experience and pictures as this will help me with my decision making 
looking forward to hear from you


----------



## Vinyl

lumkeikei said:


> I really hate it... cause I am already really short 5'2 and having fat legs just makes me look even shorter.



I can totally relate!!  I'm 5'1" & I have big calves... I hate it!  I don't know what happened because when I was younger, my calves were totally fine!  It really sucks because I love wearing shorts, skirts & dresses... but my legs don't look too attractive, so I don't wear them as often as I'd like to... I also stay away from skintight leather boots, let's not even go into that territory as I can't even fit those.


----------



## pmburk

Count me in as someone else who can totally relate! I'm 5'0" even and my calves are massive. They've always been big - I tend to be built more muscular/solid/non-waifish, but I studied & taught Irish dance for years, and now I take swing, and they've only gotten bigger. I can't find a decent pair of knee boots - the only thing I can wear are those stretchy-top kind, which of course I don't care for. It is really frustrating for those reasons, but honestly I am kind of proud of them. When I wear heels, I always get compliments. The way I look at it is, at least our legs have some shape! I don't like to see women's legs that have no calf shape at all and are just stick straight from the ankle to the knee. Bo-ring! Look at some pictures of Britney Spears back when she was hot (pre-hot mess, though!) and really working out, around the time of the 'Slave' video, etc. She had extremely muscular legs and she was totally rockin' it.


----------



## stylelaw

I so belong in this thread! Im pretty thin EXCEPT for my calves! I feel like that dont match the rest of my body. I also tend to retain water and when I do straight to my legs!


----------



## Miss Thang

Hi Ashmi99.  How do i PM you?  I've sent you a request to add on my contact list.  I'm thinking of going to Korea to do the same procedure as you. Can you tell me if your reduced legs stayed the same over the years and do your order muscles conpensate and get bigger if you exercise? 

Thank you
Miss T


----------



## ashmi99

Miss Thang said:


> Hi Ashmi99.  How do i PM you?  I've sent you a request to add on my contact list.  I'm thinking of going to Korea to do the same procedure as you. Can you tell me if your reduced legs stayed the same over the years and do your order muscles conpensate and get bigger if you exercise?
> 
> Thank you
> Miss T



Hi.  I wrote you a message on your visitor message board.  Yes, once your legs reach their final size (can take up to a year after surgery), they will stay that way.  You cannot "regrow" the muscle.  My other muscles have not gotten bigger.


----------



## anne_pag

ashmi99 said:


> Here are pictures. This is the ONLY picture I have of my legs before, as I never wore shorts or skirts! Then some "after" pictures taken at 5 months post-op. I am now 2 years post and do need to take some new pics. The swelling keeps going down for up to 1 year following surgery. Before surgery, my left calf was 13.5" and my right was 13". Now they both measure around 12". I am only 5 feet tall, so my big calves made my legs look even shorter!!
> 
> Of course the reduction couldn't fix my bowed legs. But I think they look much better and more importantly, I feel so much more confident! Feel free to PM me with any other questions.


hey there
i'm having trouble msg u on this forum, just joined today. i've been reading a lot of different articles about the procedure. my bf will not allow me to but like u, i would do this for myself. i tried to add u as a friend...maybe u need to approve me before we can send private msg? anyways pls email me on hersheysdelicious@hotmail.com because i would like to ask you some questions. thanks so much.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

it's a myth that big calves come from exercise. sure, they can. but not the type of exercise any of us are doing. it would require a VERY heavy weight lifting routine that targeted the calves specifically, in combination with a very specific diet. all over quite a bit of time.

i have big calves too. and ya know what-- they're genetic. there's nothing i can do about it. i wouldn't dare compromise any muscle i have because that's metabolic tissue (what determines how fast your metabolism is!), and it would endanger strength.


if that girl in the  before and after photos supposedly had "big" calves... well, mine are huge . i'd love to have ones that small!


----------



## ashmi99

MichelleAntonia said:


> it's a myth that big calves come from exercise. sure, they can. but not the type of exercise any of us are doing. it would require a VERY heavy weight lifting routine that targeted the calves specifically, in combination with a very specific diet. all over quite a bit of time.
> 
> i have big calves too. and ya know what-- they're genetic. there's nothing i can do about it. i wouldn't dare compromise any muscle i have because that's metabolic tissue (what determines how fast your metabolism is!), and it would endanger strength.
> 
> 
> if that girl in the  before and after photos supposedly had "big" calves... well, mine are huge . i'd love to have ones that small!



I totally agree with you about exercise not causing big calves.  I hear girls all the time saying how they have big calves from running or doing this or that and they think they can make them smaller by stretching, etc.  The only thing that can make them smaller is surgery.


----------



## pmburk

MichelleAntonia said:


> it's a myth that big calves come from exercise. sure, they can. but not the type of exercise any of us are doing. it would require a VERY heavy weight lifting routine that targeted the calves specifically, in combination with a very specific diet. all over quite a bit of time.


 
True, they are genetic and exercise alone won't give you huge calves. But combined with my genetics, years of Irish dance (which focuses almost entirely on lower leg usage) sure didn't help anything for me.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^yeah, it doesn't help shrink them that's for sure 

i think besides surgery, they only thing that works is  muscle atrophy. which is very dangerous and would require muscle loss all over the body. in that way, losing muscle from starvation is a lot like losing fat from starvation- you can't lose it from one spot.

i can't say i don't look at girls with "normal" legs and get a twinge of jealousy. sure, at my best i can fit into small clothes and pants... i'm 5'3'' and on the slight side... how come i had to get calves of a 5'11'' track and field star? 

ok, whining officially OVER lol


----------



## CoachGirl12

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^yeah, it doesn't help shrink them that's for sure
> 
> i think besides surgery, they only thing that works is  muscle atrophy. which is very dangerous and would require muscle loss all over the body. in that way, losing muscle from starvation is a lot like losing fat from starvation- you can't lose it from one spot.
> 
> i can't say i don't look at girls with "normal" legs and get a twinge of jealousy. sure, at my best i can fit into small clothes and pants... i'm 5'3'' and on the slight side... _*how come i had to get calves of a 5'11'' track and field star? *_
> 
> ok, whining officially OVER lol


LMAO! I'm with ya MichelleAntonia! I'm 5'5" and I feel like I have the biggest calves ever! They don't look big but I can't even wear tall boots! I swear if I had small calves I would own like 100 pair of tall boots, so maybe its a good thing I have big calves... LOL... my calves are due to sports though and lifting


----------



## blondiebabe14

yeah I have big calves too... just shave well and use a tanning lotion it makes them more shiny and golden so people will notice that, instead of the size


----------



## kok79

ashmi99 said:


> I totally agree with you about exercise not causing big calves.  I hear girls all the time saying how they have big calves from running or doing this or that and they think they can make them smaller by stretching, etc.  The only thing that can make them smaller is surgery.




Hi Ashmi99, I have requested to be added on your friends list because I would like to ask you some specific questions re- your calf reduction experience. I have been reading a lot on the internet about the procedure and I am seriously thinking about getting the same procedure done as you. 
I understand its been about 2-3 years since your surgery, are you experiencing any side effects from the surgery at the moment, or were most of the side effects were within the first 12 months?


----------



## princessDD

bringing back an old thread........

has anyone try the suggested exercises to slim down their calves?

during my pregnancy, my calves gained an inch and a half wide. now 15 1/2 inches in circumference. i hated my calves to begin with, now their wider and i can't fit into my boots anymore. 

please provide any feedback on exercises or diet...


----------



## anne_pag

leaf3 said:


> hi, ashmi99, I'm thinking of getting the calf surgery (oz clinic, korea) and was wondering if I could contact you by an email to ask some questions?



hi leaf

did u decide to go through with it yet? i'm curious of results coz i want to have it done in december.

thanks,
anne


----------



## ashmi99

kok79 said:


> Hi Ashmi99, I have requested to be added on your friends list because I would like to ask you some specific questions re- your calf reduction experience. I have been reading a lot on the internet about the procedure and I am seriously thinking about getting the same procedure done as you.
> I understand its been about 2-3 years since your surgery, are you experiencing any side effects from the surgery at the moment, or were most of the side effects were within the first 12 months?



No, I am not experiencing any side effects at the moment.  The biggest side effect is within the first 6 months or so...the calves are very tight and have to be stretched often.

Of course, the surgery is not recommended for those who are serious athletes.  However, I have no problem doing routine exercise - kickboxing, aerobics, spinning, etc.


----------



## anne_pag

hey there kok79
when are you looking to get the procedure done? I am considering dr Jong in taiwan..still researching tho. I think i'm doing it in december, wanna come with?
My legs are massive like 37cm and im only 150cm tall!!! so i really want this.
I'm from australia, where are you from?


----------



## anne_pag

Hey miss T

Have you decided on the surgery yet? Where and when are you gonna get it done? If you are goin around the same time as me, I would like some company and support!! I've decided December this year. Let me know ok



Miss Thang said:


> Hi Ashmi99.  How do i PM you?  I've sent you a request to add on my contact list.  I'm thinking of going to Korea to do the same procedure as you. Can you tell me if your reduced legs stayed the same over the years and do your order muscles conpensate and get bigger if you exercise?
> 
> Thank you
> Miss T


----------



## kok79

Hi Anne_Pag. 
Yeah, I am from Australia too. I am planning to go mid year this year. I have done some research, and feel dr. park from south korea would be the best person for the operation. I understand he has done over 500 operations and is a specialist in this area. I feel quite confident with his work. Is there any particular reason why you are choosing to go with Dr. Jong in Taiwan?


----------



## queenslander

Hi Happy80, Im going to Oz clinic for calf reduction in 4 weeks. I have regular coversation online with Dr Park but honouredly i still very nervous about the surgery.I love to share your past experience, diary?, and if you dont mind send me your before and after pics 
Many thanks. Queenslander


----------



## queenslander

Hi Happy80, my email address is x


----------



## anne_pag

Hi kok79

i have been reading over and over again!! i am still undecided as of now...dr park seems to be very sincere tho. BUT Dr jong has studied with another doctor who was one of the pioneers in calf reduction surgery, and he has improved on it. Additionally he removes a portion of soleus muscle on the lateral gastrocnemius side which i believe will be more aesthetically pleasing to the eye. This has no side effects on walking. I've seen an MRI of the calf and it seems that the soleus i more responsible for the outer curvature! As you know, Dr Park wont touch this.

My head hurts. I read about this topic every night when i get home from work :S









kok79 said:


> Hi Anne_Pag.
> Yeah, I am from Australia too. I am planning to go mid year this year. I have done some research, and feel dr. park from south korea would be the best person for the operation. I understand he has done over 500 operations and is a specialist in this area. I feel quite confident with his work. Is there any particular reason why you are choosing to go with Dr. Jong in Taiwan?


----------



## kok79

Hi Anne_Pag, 

I know where you are coming from. I am quite scared myself. I am going to go mid year to Dr park. It would be good to have someone to go with.. esp since I cant speak the language and would be bored out of my brains during the recovery period. 





anne_pag said:


> Hi kok79
> 
> i have been reading over and over again!! i am still undecided as of now...dr park seems to be very sincere tho. BUT Dr jong has studied with another doctor who was one of the pioneers in calf reduction surgery, and he has improved on it. Additionally he removes a portion of soleus muscle on the lateral gastrocnemius side which i believe will be more aesthetically pleasing to the eye. This has no side effects on walking. I've seen an MRI of the calf and it seems that the soleus i more responsible for the outer curvature! As you know, Dr Park wont touch this.
> 
> My head hurts. I read about this topic every night when i get home from work :S


----------



## anne_pag

Hi again kok_79

Did you check out any info on Dr Jong? Just curious why you have decided on Dr Park? And is there any specific reason you're going mid this year? I only speak english and tagalog (filipino) so I also won't be able to understand the locals, whether its in Korea or Taiwan!! Luckily the doctors know english. But still it will be a challenge getting out and about. My sister has agreed to come with me in December to look after me lol coz she thinks I won't be fine on my own. The price for Dr Jong is $4000 US but I think I will ask him first how many cases he has worked on- that will definitely help me decide.

Anne


----------



## kok79

I did try to look at some information on Dr Jong, but found his web site difficult to understand. I felt Dr Park website, and through our corresponding emails, he has been able to explain in details what to expect and the fact that he has done over 500 operations without any major complications is comforting. Also, there was an article on his work in a singapore magazine, so I feel that he has a very good reputation. I was quoted about $4000 US as well. 




anne_pag said:


> Hi again kok_79
> 
> Did you check out any info on Dr Jong? Just curious why you have decided on Dr Park? And is there any specific reason you're going mid this year? I only speak english and tagalog (filipino) so I also won't be able to understand the locals, whether its in Korea or Taiwan!! Luckily the doctors know english. But still it will be a challenge getting out and about. My sister has agreed to come with me in December to look after me lol coz she thinks I won't be fine on my own. The price for Dr Jong is $4000 US but I think I will ask him first how many cases he has worked on- that will definitely help me decide.
> 
> Anne


----------



## Lily83

ashmi99 said:


> I always hated my calves and was sooo self-conscious about them.  About 2 years ago I travelled to Seoul, Korea and had calf muscle resection (they basically remove part of the calf muscle.)  It worked wonders and it is the best decision I ever made.  I'm no longer self-conscious and I can still exercise normally and everything.  If you have any ques. about it, PM me.  I would love to help.


.      
Hello Ashmi99 and d rest of u. Am looking to d calf reduction surgery as well. Ashmi99, can u pls tell me wat Dr. you used for ur calf reduction and if the surgery was successful without any permanent side effects. Plus any advice from d rest of u who seem to know a lot about d procedure


----------



## ashmi99

Lily83 said:


> .
> Hello Ashmi99 and d rest of u. Am looking to d calf reduction surgery as well. Ashmi99, can u pls tell me wat Dr. you used for ur calf reduction and if the surgery was successful without any permanent side effects. Plus any advice from d rest of u who seem to know a lot about d procedure



I went to Dr. Park.  Yes, my surgery was very successful.  I was extremely pleased with the results and no, I have had no permanent side effects.


----------



## anne_pag

hi me again KOK 79

i'm seriously thinking about goin mid year too... and u r absolutely right, dr park has done over 500 operations while dr jong in comparison only 103. If you are interested to go together pls let me know. I would also love some company. How long will you stay in korea? Im currently living in NSW.

anne




kok79 said:


> I did try to look at some information on Dr Jong, but found his web site difficult to understand. I felt Dr Park website, and through our corresponding emails, he has been able to explain in details what to expect and the fact that he has done over 500 operations without any major complications is comforting. Also, there was an article on his work in a singapore magazine, so I feel that he has a very good reputation. I was quoted about $4000 US as well.


----------



## winterpearls3

i'd rather have big fat calves than no calves at all.  i think calves are sexy!


----------



## Kam7185

I have no calves at all, literally I get looks. I can't hold up any slim fitted boot or there are just huge gaps that are visible in jeans!

The grass isn't always greener


----------



## anne_pag

the procedure will only actually remove only part of the calf muscle. Some will still be left. so people who have this done still have calves! Just for ur info. yes they are sexy until they are larger than ur thigh! being called a man is not SEXY!!! theres a huge difference between having muscular shapely calves and oversized calves.



winterpearls3 said:


> i'd rather have big fat calves than no calves at
> all.  i think calves are sexy!


----------



## bonjourErin

my calves are kind of big too.. not flabby... but ever since i really started hitting the gym over a year ago, ive gotten noticeably more muscular there. not in a gross way, but much improved than before because i can finally flex something!


----------



## kok79

anne_pag said:


> hi me again KOK 79
> 
> i'm seriously thinking about goin mid year too... and u r absolutely right, dr park has done over 500 operations while dr jong in comparison only 103. If you are interested to go together pls let me know. I would also love some company. How long will you stay in korea? Im currently living in NSW.
> 
> anne




Hi anne, 

what is your email?


----------



## anne_pag

x



kok79 said:


> Hi anne,
> 
> what is your email?


----------



## mama0306

I have extremely large calves, always have.

I was told not to do like stair steppers or anything like that because it can bulk them up (same with wearing heals a lot).  

I wish I knew a trick to slim them, I need to lose weight and that would help LOL.


----------



## natalie78

I don't call mine calves, I call them cows because they are so big.  But DH loves them.


----------



## WaterMe

I have huge calves too - I'm 5'1" and had to specially order my knee high riding boots from a store online to fit my ginormous calf circumference 

I mostly just run a lot - that probably bulks up my legs - but I'm trying to lose weight elsewhere too!  I've had people ask me if I'm a gymnast due to my legs - nooope.  Just big calves


----------



## thevert85

I have larges calves too and I'm thinking about the surgery by doctor Park too , but I'm afraid because I don't speak Korean et my English is not very good ( I wish dr can speak French ). So anyone had this surgery can tell their experience , please ?


----------



## anne_pag

hi vert 85

im going to get the surgery done with dr park on june 19th. i dont speak korean either but my english is good. if you want, ur more than welcome to join me 



thevert85 said:


> I have larges calves too and I'm thinking about the surgery by doctor Park too , but I'm afraid because I don't speak Korean et my English is not very good ( I wish dr can speak French ). So anyone had this surgery can tell their experience , please ?


----------



## thevert85

hi Anne_pag , 

Thank you for your offer , it's really nice of you . I want to go with you too , but I have to work this summer and I can take the vacation but in September so I think I'll go in September .I wish you have a successful surgery and after that , can you share your experience with me ^_^ ?


----------



## anne_pag

sure will



thevert85 said:


> hi Anne_pag ,
> 
> Thank you for your offer , it's really nice of you . I want to go with you too , but I have to work this summer and I can take the vacation but in September so I think I'll go in September .I wish you have a successful surgery and after that , can you share your experience with me ^_^ ?


----------



## lydia423

i am so glad i found this forum. i have the same problem, i feel that my calves are huge and i am always so embarrassed to wear shorts or skirts.

i have added pictures of my legs. what do you think? i feel so self conscious about the size of my calves!


----------



## cjy

Lydia I do not think your calves look big!


----------



## leothelnss

My calves are 15" around and my thighs are 17.5" No kidding. They appear to be about the same exact size. Let me share some pictures...










I dont think surgery is the right method for dealing with this problem we share. My husband and I have been looking into edema and think that this possibly explains why my calves are so large. I smoke, don't workout, eat whatever... These are all things that can lead to edema, which can be treated but not cured unless the things causing it cease. I don't plan to quit smoking, so if that's the cause, my legs will continue to remain their current size unless I treat them successfully.
Treatment for edema involves exercising, using leg wraps and elevating your legs above your heart for periods of time.
So far I've been using the wraps (compression socks), I bought mine at a drug store, but have yet to see results. I might start elevating on a regular basis as a second method in addition to the wraps at night and when I have time. Exercise is a last resort... lol
Here are some sites on edema if you want to look into it and find out if you have symptoms of it.


----------



## leothelnss

^
http://www.footsmart.com/HealthCondition.aspx?ailmentId=116
http://arthritis.about.com/od/arthritislearnthebasics/f/edema.htm
http://www.wellsphere.com/wellpage/calf-muscle-edema
http://www.footcareexpert.co.uk/peripheral-odema-swelling-feet-legs.html


----------



## grace3128

^^ I'm so glad i visited this post!! Leothlnss, I have edema from a variety of things- bc pills, vitamins, and just genetics and I've been looking for solutions. Thank you for posting those!
I do exercise like a fiend though, and if anything, that's made it worse. Exercise won't really make them smaller but it will shrink the swelling. I can't see a difference because any swelling that's gone down is invisible becasue of the muscle I gained from excercising. 
I'm going to try the leg wraps and see.


----------



## leothelnss

^ I think the compression wraps and leg elevation are a great way to start. I'm just starting too and have gotten most of my info online.
At some point I want to visit a doctor and get their opinion on it as well.
I really hope it works out because my calves have been too big for a long time and it would be so nice to have legs that are proportionate for a girl my size. I hope it works for you too! Keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## grace3128

^^ Thanks again Lethlnss! I definitely will keep you updated, please let me know how it goes for you as well! All the best!


----------



## lydia423

not to try to bring attention to myself, but does anyone else have an opinion on my legs? i only got one...it's post #279


----------



## CivicGirl

Just wondering, what is considered as having big calves? 14"+ circumference?


----------



## leothelnss

^ I would consider them large only in comparison to the size of the rest of your body and your thighs. For some people 14" calves are completely proportionate for their body.


----------



## leothelnss

lydia423 said:


> not to try to bring attention to myself, but does anyone else have an opinion on my legs? i only got one...it's post #279


 
To be honest I think your calves look good! You can see the toned muscle in them. They are a little wide towards the top but since they taper down your leg towards your ankle I think it gives them a nice shape.
From what I can see your ankles look good too... My ankles are pretty wide, it's especially noticeable in flip flops or other flat shoes.


----------



## ashmi99

The ideal circumference of the calf is 20% of your height, while the ideal length of the calf is 22% of your height.

Lydia, I think your legs look fine, but I can understand if you would prefer them to be less muscular.  Everyone always told me I had great calves, but had the surgery because I didn't like the muscle.


----------



## lydia423

I worry about my legs so much. Do you think they're so muscular that if I went out in shorts people would just stare at them? I am scared they willl


----------



## leothelnss

^ It's taken me some time to get used to mine but lately I've been forcing myself to wear shorts and skirts because it's terrible to let something so superficial keep you from wearing the things you want. It actually feels pretty great to wear shorts and not hear anyone say anything about my legs. Just make sure you don't bring them up, I make sure not to bring mine up because it will just make you more self-concious.
I am jealous of your muscle btw! I wish the muscle in mine were visible, it's all on the inside near the bone and overtop the muscle is all this liquid. I'm pretty sure I have edema in my calves where liquid collects because the heart isn't pumping it back through the body. It ends up making them look kind of flabby and giggly... I'd much prefer them to be hard and muscular, to be honest.


----------



## Diesel310

Hey everybody, I really want to get the calf reduction surgery at OZ clinic with Dr. Park, I've saved up money and did a whole lot of research, I'm just scared because I feel like it's such a big risk, I'm an accountant and us accountants don't take much risks if you know what I mean lol!  I mean, having huge calves is better than being paralyzed....?? bleh so many complications


----------



## Diesel310

leothelnss said:


> ^ It's taken me some time to get used to mine but lately I've been forcing myself to wear shorts and skirts because it's terrible to let something so superficial keep you from wearing the things you want. It actually feels pretty great to wear shorts and not hear anyone say anything about my legs. Just make sure you don't bring them up, I make sure not to bring mine up because it will just make you more self-concious.
> I am jealous of your muscle btw! I wish the muscle in mine were visible, it's all on the inside near the bone and overtop the muscle is all this liquid. I'm pretty sure I have edema in my calves where liquid collects because the heart isn't pumping it back through the body. It ends up making them look kind of flabby and giggly... I'd much prefer them to be hard and muscular, to be honest.


I've been trying to wear shorts and stuff but people's reactions really discourage me because I'm only 5'2" and the rest of my body is quite slim and when they see it, they're like whooaaa!


----------



## yoglood

lydia423 said:


> I worry about my legs so much. Do you think they're so muscular that if I went out in shorts people would just stare at them? I am scared they willl



to be honest I don't know why you're so worried? they look great! Like another member said, they're toned and shapely so I think you're ok. People stare when you can't tell where the calf ends and where the ankle begins. 

I say go out and wear lots of shorts and skirts!


----------



## kok79

Hi, I have just had my calf surgery last week at Oz. I was recovering quite well up to Day 3, however by Day 4, i started feeling severe tightness in my calves, which prevented me from doing the stretches. On my next check up, I was given IV drip to relive the pain, but it didn't help. My recovery was going backwards, so i was really concern. Dr Park said the spasm in my calves is a reaction that only 1% of his patient get this. What Luck! Generally the spasm will subside in two weeks... but he also said that those who got the spasm got a very good result.  
despite the amount of pain .. i can tell my calves are soo much slimmer.. in that sense i am very happy with the result to date.  The pain that I am experiencing isn't totally unbearable, its just it hurts when i put pressure on the calves, I can't walk on flat at all... i could on Day 3 but at the moment, my movement is very restrict.  

if you are contemplating this precedure, all i can say that hopefully you will be more lucky than I, and don't get the spasm reaction.


----------



## thevert85

kok79 said:


> Hi, I have just had my calf surgery last week at Oz. I was recovering quite well up to Day 3, however by Day 4, i started feeling severe tightness in my calves, which prevented me from doing the stretches. On my next check up, I was given IV drip to relive the pain, but it didn't help. My recovery was going backwards, so i was really concern. Dr Park said the spasm in my calves is a reaction that only 1% of his patient get this. What Luck! Generally the spasm will subside in two weeks... but he also said that those who got the spasm got a very good result.
> despite the amount of pain .. i can tell my calves are soo much slimmer.. in that sense i am very happy with the result to date. The pain that I am experiencing isn't totally unbearable, its just it hurts when i put pressure on the calves, I can't walk on flat at all... i could on Day 3 but at the moment, my movement is very restrict.
> 
> if you are contemplating this precedure, all i can say that hopefully you will be more lucky than I, and don't get the spasm reaction.


 
Hi Kok79 , 

Thank you for sharing your experience . May I ask you some questions about the surgery because I will have my surgery at september too , now I am really concerned about it 

   - how long did you stay in korea for the surgery and the recovery after ? 
   - Was it difficult to manage alone after the surgery ? because I plan to go alone , so I don't know if after the surgery I can return to hotel by myself .
   - What hotel did you stay there ? Do the hotel staff speaks english ? 

I thank you so much for your information and hope that you recover well


----------



## kok79

thevert85 said:


> Hi Kok79 ,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience . May I ask you some questions about the surgery because I will have my surgery at september too , now I am really concerned about it
> 
> - how long did you stay in korea for the surgery and the recovery after ?
> - Was it difficult to manage alone after the surgery ? because I plan to go alone , so I don't know if after the surgery I can return to hotel by myself .
> - What hotel did you stay there ? Do the hotel staff speaks english ?
> 
> I thank you so much for your information and hope that you recover well



I am still in Korea. I have booked to stay for two weeks. Obviously, i have not fully recover within the two weeks, but i am still able to go fly home. I will have to rest and hope that my recovery will improve when when i get back home. 

My partner was with me for the first few days which really help. I wouldn't recommend you to come alone, unless you have no choice and you are mentally very strong. I was in quite a bit of pain afterwards and found moving around the hotel room challenging, but thats me though. I think, after speaking to some other people who have had the surgery, everyone's recovery is different. I know of another girl who had a very good recovery and had no problems getting on her feet after a day or so. 

Immediately after the surgery, depending on how you feel, you may go back to the hotel- if not you may stay overnight, i went back to the Hotel. Dr Park drove me back and I had my partner help me up to the room.  I stayed at Young Dong. They are the recommended hotel by Dr Park. They have been driving me back and forth to the clinic which is very handy. Yes, they do speak  a but if English, enough to get by.

You can order from a take out menu from the Front Desk (you just call from your room to front desk). Since I have been cripped, i have been ordering my food. The food has been great and its inexpensive. 

Feel free to send me a private message if you want more information.


----------



## thevert85

kok79 said:


> I am still in Korea. I have booked to stay for two weeks. Obviously, i have not fully recover within the two weeks, but i am still able to go fly home. I will have to rest and hope that my recovery will improve when when i get back home.
> 
> My partner was with me for the first few days which really help. I wouldn't recommend you to come alone, unless you have no choice and you are mentally very strong. I was in quite a bit of pain afterwards and found moving around the hotel room challenging, but thats me though. I think, after speaking to some other people who have had the surgery, everyone's recovery is different. I know of another girl who had a very good recovery and had no problems getting on her feet after a day or so.
> 
> Immediately after the surgery, depending on how you feel, you may go back to the hotel- if not you may stay overnight, i went back to the Hotel. Dr Park drove me back and I had my partner help me up to the room. I stayed at Young Dong. They are the recommended hotel by Dr Park. They have been driving me back and forth to the clinic which is very handy. Yes, they do speak a but if English, enough to get by.
> 
> You can order from a take out menu from the Front Desk (you just call from your room to front desk). Since I have been cripped, i have been ordering my food. The food has been great and its inexpensive.
> 
> Feel free to send me a private message if you want more information.


 
 Thanks for your answers . I have determined to go in september because I really want to have slim calves . But , you know , still have so much worries and concerns 

I has received your message , but I can't sent you my message , don't know why . and I don't have MSN , I use yahoo messenger . my email is xxx , may I have your ?


----------



## ashmi99

kok79 said:


> Hi, I have just had my calf surgery last week at Oz. I was recovering quite well up to Day 3, however by Day 4, i started feeling severe tightness in my calves, which prevented me from doing the stretches. On my next check up, I was given IV drip to relive the pain, but it didn't help. My recovery was going backwards, so i was really concern. Dr Park said the spasm in my calves is a reaction that only 1% of his patient get this. What Luck! Generally the spasm will subside in two weeks... but he also said that those who got the spasm got a very good result.
> despite the amount of pain .. i can tell my calves are soo much slimmer.. in that sense i am very happy with the result to date.  The pain that I am experiencing isn't totally unbearable, its just it hurts when i put pressure on the calves, I can't walk on flat at all... i could on Day 3 but at the moment, my movement is very restrict.
> 
> if you are contemplating this precedure, all i can say that hopefully you will be more lucky than I, and don't get the spasm reaction.



I had the calf resection surgery done by Dr. Park and I also got a muscle spasm in my calf.  I was actually very happy when I found out I had a muscle spasm because it answered why my right leg was progressing so slowly.  Dr. Park gave me some muscle relaxants and told me not to stretch the leg and to just let it relax.  The spasm occurred about 4 days before I went back home, so I couldn't stretch it for awhile after I left Korea.


----------



## kok79

ashmi99 said:


> I had the calf resection surgery done by Dr. Park and I also got a muscle spasm in my calf.  I was actually very happy when I found out I had a muscle spasm because it answered why my right leg was progressing so slowly.  Dr. Park gave me some muscle relaxants and told me not to stretch the leg and to just let it relax.  The spasm occurred about 4 days before I went back home, so I couldn't stretch it for awhile after I left Korea.




I had the spasm in both legs... i was in quite a lot of pain, but yeah, it was a bit of a relief to be told that this was the reason why i am in such pain, and i too was told not to stretch and wait for the muscle contraction to subside before stretching again. Dr park said the spasm usually goes away in 2 weeks. As I said, he said only 1% of his patients got this. But I am really happy with my results so far... my legs are so much smaller and less bulky. Hopefully, all this pain will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## ml1969

kok79-

How's your recovery going?


----------



## kok79

ml1969 said:


> kok79-
> 
> How's your recovery going?



Its going quite slowly.... i'm back home now which is nice. Its Day 16 for me, and I am still struggling to walk bare foot-i'm ok on heels. I'm taking it slowing as per dr park's advise. I have noticed that the bruising on my foot is spreading to my toe area now too. I am hoping in a week's time that would all be cleared up. The bruising behind the knee has definitely cleared up, so thats one positive. 

Today, I have started to push myself to stretch my calves a bit... hopefully that would speed up my recovery.


----------



## ml1969

kok79,

Thanks for posting your experience.  I've always been self conscious about my bulky calves and have always wanted to have calf reduction surgery. I didn't know this type of surgery existed until a couple of months ago. I am so scared to go through with this procedure for fear that something will go wrong.  

You're really brave and I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## NIUiceprincess

Simple ballet barre exercises and stretches can really tone your legs...even muscles you didn't even think you've had. If you are willing, try an adult ballet class (they are popular for fitness purposes now). They are good for your thighs too. Otherwise, I agree with pilates and yoga.


----------



## ashmi99

skyylight2003 said:


> I just asked Dr Park, he charges about USD 4700 whereas Taiwan Dr Jong charges USD 3600. I am very keen but the cost is very high. Furthermore, I'm afraid after spending the money the result may not be what I wished for.
> 
> I'm quite concerned about side effects but the doctors seem to always say they are temporary. Has anyone experienced permanent side effects or has regretted doing? Pls share your experience. Thanks



I would not go to anyone besides Dr. Park.  Dr. Park is the foremost authority on this surgery.  I don't know anyone who has had any permanent side effects.


----------



## luvhautecouture

NIUiceprincess said:


> Simple ballet barre exercises and stretches can really tone your legs...even muscles you didn't even think you've had. If you are willing, try an adult ballet class (they are popular for fitness purposes now). They are good for your thighs too. Otherwise, I agree with pilates and yoga.



Be careful though.  I have huge calves from taking ballet lessons for 15 years (and genetics)!


----------



## kok79

skyylight2003 said:


> I just asked Dr Park, he charges about USD 4700 whereas Taiwan Dr Jong charges USD 3600. I am very keen but the cost is very high. Furthermore, I'm afraid after spending the money the result may not be what I wished for.
> 
> I'm quite concerned about side effects but the doctors seem to always say they are temporary. Has anyone experienced permanent side effects or has regretted doing? Pls share your experience. Thanks



I agree. I believe Dr Park is the most qualified surgeon for calf surgery. He has performed about 500 calf reduction surgery. From my personal experience, I felt that Dr Park and the nurse who looked after me were very good. Dr Park even called me a few times at the hotel to check up on me. I stayed at Young Dong Hotel and i was very happy with the service there. They would drive me back and forth from the clinic each day and the room was spacious and comfortable. The take out menu was great as well, since I couldn't walk properly, I ordered my food most days. It wasn't expensive either and the food was delicious. It was probably the highlight of my stay 

I'm 3.5 weeks post surgery and my bruising has cleared up and my walking is getting better by each day. During my first two weeks in Korea, I was very concern that the tightness in my calves would be permanent, but I was reassured that by Dr Park that all his patients he has treated recovered.  I have no regret so far and I am very happy with my results to date. I have lost about 3cm so far but i do still have some swelling behind the knee.


----------



## NIUiceprincess

luvhautecouture said:


> Be careful though. I have huge calves from taking ballet lessons for 15 years (and genetics)!


 
Hmm I guess this is really more from genetics. Mine never really got big but I love how strong they are (and thanks to skating too)! Sometimes i even make my hubby punch them and he's like wow it's like a brick wall...now my abs? thats a different story


----------



## kok79

skyylight2003 said:


> I am very nervous now as I have arranged my appointment with Dr Park end of this month. Do you have difficulties walking after 2 weeks? I will be resuming work in 2 weeks post surgery but do not wish to have my colleagues see me limping around!
> 
> Btw, did you even try to shop a bit around while in Korea? I was wondering if it was even possible to shop for 1 to 2 hours perhaps 1 week after surgery without experiencing too much pain...



If you dun get the spasm in your legs, you should be able to walk around for an 1 hr or so. Depends on how you recover, but I would say if you have a normal recovery, you should be able to get out of the hotel for a walk and a bit of shop.  I was able to go to the mall on Day 3, but on Day 4 i started getting the spasm... my walking was very restricted after i got the spasm.


----------



## Diesel310

Dr. Park had said that about 1% of patients get spasms, but sofar of the 4 people that I know of that had the surgery have all had spasms... coincidence? or is the chance of having spasms more than 1%? hmm


----------



## ashmi99

skyylight2003 said:


> I am very nervous now as I have arranged my appointment with Dr Park end of this month. Do you have difficulties walking after 2 weeks? I will be resuming work in 2 weeks post surgery but do not wish to have my colleagues see me limping around!
> 
> Btw, did you even try to shop a bit around while in Korea? I was wondering if it was even possible to shop for 1 to 2 hours perhaps 1 week after surgery without experiencing too much pain...



I had a horribly slow recovery and was able to get out and do a bit of shopping and sight seeing.  At first, Dr. Park will tell you not to walk more than 1 hour without taking a break.  I could walk ok, just very slow.  The hardest part was finding shoes that were comfortable.  Because my calves were not strong, I was putting A LOT of pressure on the heel of my foot and found my feet got sore very easy.

We went to Shinsegae Station, which has TONS of shops and also the area by the US Army base.


----------



## lalaurlie

If it makes you feel any better i have the same problem, which is why i googled "how to make calves smaller" haha and this came up.

My calves are bigger than my thighs! well i think they are. I HATE wearing shorts and skinny jeans because my claves ruin everything!

anyway ive heard guys prefer actual legs to stick spider legs and thats the only thing that gets me to be somewhat okay with them

im pretty sure its is genetic b/c my dad has the same thing although id like to blame it on years of diving ohh well its whats on the inside that counts, right?


----------



## kok79

skyylight2003 said:


> Did u buy the shoes recommended by Dr? Cos it looked high to me..I tot a normal 2" platform granny platform would be good...is it the higher the platform the more comfortable u'll be?



The platform shoe doesn't need to be too high, as long as its a flat heel.  This is what I wore during my two weeks in Korea.


]


----------



## kok79

skyylight2003 said:


> okay, thanks!
> 
> I saw something similar but probably lower by an inch. But like you said, its flat base, so I think I'll get that.



I sent you an email.. did you receive it?


----------



## sappyeyes

i had a virtual simulation of a before and after on my calves since i am considering having it done, let me know if you would like to see it, i do know that this is just a virtual simulation and may not even come close to the end results


----------



## sappyeyes

hey there, 
can you tell me your experience at the Oz Clinic for calf reduction? were you satisfied? was the clinic clean? please send before and after pics if u do not mind thanks


----------



## sappyeyes

diesel, i myself want to go through the same surgery, maybe we can do it together


----------



## sappyeyes

jomar, 
where did you have the calf reduction? how was the healing process? do you a a before and after pic that you can share with me?


----------



## sappyeyes

can u post a before and after pic?


----------



## sappyeyes

lydia, your calves are beautiful, it does not even come close to mine, do not get it done because they are very very nice


----------



## sappyeyes

queenslander, 
i just send oz clinic pictures of my huge calves and they did virtual simulation, the outcome is much better than i thought and yet i know this is not always the outcome, just the same i am determined to have it done sometime august i think


----------



## sappyeyes

anne please let me know if you had the surgery, i have read Dr jong's journal and he seems very thorough yet Oz clinic Dr park seems to be the specialist.  wat to do


----------



## kok79

sappyeyes said:


> anne please let me know if you had the surgery, i have read Dr jong's journal and he seems very thorough yet Oz clinic Dr park seems to be the specialist. wat to do


 
Hi,  Dr Park's specialty is calf surgery. I had my surgery done with dr park 4 weeks ago, if you go back a few pages, you will be able to read what I wrote about my experience. I have absolutely no regrets, although the first two weeks after surgery was very tough and my recovery period is quite long. But I must say, by week 3, i started feeling a lot better. When are u looking to get the surgery done?


----------



## kok79

skyylight2003 said:


> Dear friends, I'm going for my surgery this Sat. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'm a person very very much afraid of pain.
> 
> I must say, I even extended my leave to 17 days cos i'm afraid I cant walk properly.
> 
> Kok79, did you stretch for 5 mins every 30 mins? I read that stretching enuff actually helps faster recovery though I do not know if it's true.



Yeah, i tried to stretch as often as i could and I am still stretching. When I had the spasm, i was told to rest up and not push myself too hard, but the spasm has now subsided. The stretching really does help a lot...if you dun do the stretches, i find that the calves will tighten up. Stretching is a must.


----------



## sappyeyes

good luck!!! let us know about your experience


----------



## anne_pag

hi there, 

so ur surgery is on 30 may? how long are u staying in seoul for? I have my surgery booked in June 19. Wonder if we will bump into each other. 




skyylight2003 said:


> Dear friends, I'm going for my surgery this Sat. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'm a person very very much afraid of pain.
> 
> I must say, I even extended my leave to 17 days cos i'm afraid I cant walk properly.
> 
> Kok79, did you stretch for 5 mins every 30 mins? I read that stretching enuff actually helps faster recovery though I do not know if it's true.


----------



## ZippyWho

skyylight2003 said:


> Hi Anne_pag, yes 30th May but Im returning on 12th June.
> 
> I'll be bringing my laptop so I'll update you on my progress.
> 
> Counting down...I'm flying soon...29th.....Whee
> 
> I need lots of luck. Wish me LUCK!!!!!!


 
Wish you all the luck.....don't worry.


----------



## bbbochap

my friend went for botox jabs & it helped reduce her calves size significantly!!!

that said, she used to run alot, calves were muscular. thus the doctor recommended her this treatment. 

The doctor advised that she probably needs to go through 4-6 sessions max & the size should stay permanent.


----------



## sappyeyes

where did she get botox for her calves?


----------



## bbbochap

sappyeyes said:


> where did she get botox for her calves?



taiwan.


----------



## luna28

anne_pag said:


> hi there,
> 
> so ur surgery is on 30 may? how long are u staying in seoul for? I have my surgery booked in June 19. Wonder if we will bump into each other.



Hi anne_pag and everyone else contributing to this forum!

Thank you for sharing your experiences ... I am so glad to have found this forum! I am from Australia and am travelling to Seoul to have calf reduction surgery done by Dr Park at OZ Clinic on 21 July. I am staying for 2 weeks, although I was hoping to leave earlier ... but having read what people have shared, I'm starting to get a more realistic expectation of what to expect.

I am very interested to hear how your surgery goes ... I will keep an eye on this forum. Good luck and thank you!


----------



## kok79

luna28 said:


> Hi anne_pag and everyone else contributing to this forum!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences ... I am so glad to have found this forum! I am from Australia and am travelling to Seoul to have calf reduction surgery done by Dr Park at OZ Clinic on 21 July. I am staying for 2 weeks, although I was hoping to leave earlier ... but having read what people have shared, I'm starting to get a more realistic expectation of what to expect.
> 
> I am very interested to hear how your surgery goes ... I will keep an eye on this forum. Good luck and thank you!




Luna 28: Oh good luck with your surgery, if you have any questions, feel free to send me a private message. 

I am now 5 weeks post op. My swelling has gone down a lot and the bruising has completely cleared up. My calves have improved so much, I have lost nearly 2 inches on both legs, there is a little bit of asymmetry but I have been told its not that noticable. Besides the slight asymmetry I am very pleased with my result. There is still tightness in the calves but its getting less by the day. I am still limping a bit. I am planning to start seeing a physiotherapist to help strengthen and massage the calves. I believe this will speed up my recovery.


----------



## luna28

kok79 said:


> Luna 28: Oh good luck with your surgery, if you have any questions, feel free to send me a private message.
> 
> I am now 5 weeks post op. My swelling has gone down a lot and the bruising has completely cleared up. My calves have improved so much, I have lost nearly 2 inches on both legs, there is a little bit of asymmetry but I have been told its not that noticable. Besides the slight asymmetry I am very pleased with my result. There is still tightness in the calves but its getting less by the day. I am still limping a bit. I am planning to start seeing a physiotherapist to help strengthen and massage the calves. I believe this will speed up my recovery.



Hi kok79!

Thank you for your response and update on your recovery. I am so happy to hear that you are pleased with the result and are feeling better physically!   I hope the physiotherapist helps too. Please let me know how that goes.

If I do have any questions I will be in touch. (I can't believe I didn't find this forum earlier ... I have done a lot of research over the past few months, but for some reason have never come across this forum ... it is fantastic to have found this ... thank you again!)

luna28 xox


----------



## sappyeyes

ml,
i too have plans to have calf reduction in August, do you know exactly when? I am in Georgia, where are u from? Skylight2003, am glad you are doing well.  Before you know it, you are back home.  Take Care


----------



## sappyeyes

hey anyone with before and after pics, please post if its not too much to ask


----------



## ml1969

sappyeyes said:


> ml,
> i too have plans to have calf reduction in August, do you know exactly when? I am in Georgia, where are u from? Skylight2003, am glad you are doing well. Before you know it, you are back home. Take Care


 
sappyeyes-
I'm in Virginia.  Planning to go around early to mid august. Do you have exact dates?


----------



## sappyeyes

around august 14th, my sister will meet with me when I get there, she is a doctor, i need someone around just in case.


----------



## be_eta

Hey... does anyone want to go to Taiwan or Korea together for calf reduction surgery? 

I was planning to go to Dr. Jong because I thought that his replies were more detailed and he seemed more willing to help. But my decision is starting to sway after reading all the posts on this forum... *sigh*.


----------



## danae

I found this link and frankly I think almost all examples look better in their before pictures. Some of the after ones look very weak or disfigured. http://www.lrclinic.thekeelung.net/contentbypermalink/c86073d8f3c8fb57482571da003467f5

If your problem is too big muscles, before resorting to surgery please try stretching before, it does make a big difference  In this link you can find all basic leg stretches:
The two last stretches are just for calves and remember to stretch the soleus too! 
http://www.halhigdon.com/15Ktraining/Stretch.htm


----------



## kok79

danae said:


> I found this link and frankly I think almost all examples look better in their before pictures. Some of the after ones look very weak or disfigured. http://www.lrclinic.thekeelung.net/contentbypermalink/c86073d8f3c8fb57482571da003467f5
> 
> If your problem is too big muscles, before resorting to surgery please try stretching before, it does make a big difference  In this link you can find all basic leg stretches:
> The two last stretches are just for calves and remember to stretch the soleus too!
> http://www.halhigdon.com/15Ktraining/Stretch.htm



I did try stretching for a while and it didn't make any difference to my calves. You need to bare in mind that there are certain methods in calf reduction surgery that should be avoided such as theselective neurectomy. The most effective method is Partial Gastrocnemius Muscle Resection based my personal research so far.  Dr Park from Oz Clinic chooses to only perform this method and I had this surgery done on myself. I have no regret so far. I have lost a total of 2 inches on my calf circumference and my legs looks a lot straighter. No amount of stretching would have given me the same result.. If you have solid bulky calve muscles, than i believe surgery is the only way to reduce the calve size.


----------



## anne_pag

hi all

Just had the surgery yesterday! I have a checkup today, will leave in about 10 minutes. i will keep you posted.


----------



## danae

Kok79, wow 2 inches is a lot! Are you happy with your results? 
Anne_pang, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## kok79

danae said:


> Kok79, wow 2 inches is a lot! Are you happy with your results?
> Anne_pang, wishing you a speedy recovery.



My calves were 36cm (left) and 36.5cm(right) pre operation. and now nearly 8 weeks post op. both calves are measuring at 31cm. For my height, ideally, i should be 32cm. I am extremely happy with the result. 

In terms of the shape, its slightly asymmetry, but u can't really tell. My leg is a lot slimmer and straighter, but the shape of the leg is still changing a little. There was a flat are on my left leg where the muscle was removed, which is now starting to fill out. There is still some tightness in the calves but its not too bad.  I am extremely pleased with my result so far, I still can't believe how thin my legs are now. My knee boots are now too loose on me.


----------



## anne_pag

Hi all

Day 3 today. Yesterday went by so slowly. I'm finding it hard to sleep and get in a comfy position. A lot of tears and some pain. But my bf really helped me to be strong and he makes me stretch- i need that. Bring someone with u if u can! Someone strong that can carry u to the toilet! Food is delicious here but spicy, ask for no chilli if you can't handle the heat. 

Bruising is starting to get bad and my legs and feet are swollen. I have just got to b strong! Hope today improves I'm finding it hard to stand up it hurts a lot.


----------



## sappyeyes

anne pag was it worth it? pain and all? what a nice bf you have to go through this whole ordeal with you.  I commend him.  Take Care


----------



## danae

Anne so nice to hear you have your dear BF with you, he sounds very sweet. Keep doing your stretches and it will be better


----------



## anne_pag

its better today. It was a real effort to straighten my leg but the nurse is really supportive and pushed me. I was able to walk in flat feet today. I do a warmup flexing and straightening. Then i get up to stretch. Since the first day i felt like 5 minutes is the longest i have ever felt coz of the stretching but its getting better. I have the best bf  i don't think i cud do it without him. Can't say yet if I regret anything, but just gotta take it day by day.


----------



## kok79

My calves got to 31cms around week 6-7. So, there might still be some more changes for you- fingers across. How are you doing with the compression stockings? I started wearing bandages after week 4 because I hate wear the stockings. There were so uncomfortable. 

Yeah, Dr Park aspirated my legs just before I left Seoul. He aspirated my legs just once. One leg had more fluid than the other. 

How is the shape of your calves? do  they appear a lot straighter?



skyylight2003 said:


> Congrats! fyi, Im having some problem access my email.
> 
> Btw, my right now measures 32 left 33cm. Im 4 days short to 4 weeks. Did you do aspiration after u left Seoul? Cos I went to a local doctor at 3rd week but he seemed to have problem-He didnt managed to extract any fluid. He claims my left swelling was due to blood clot not fluid! Do not know how true.
> 
> how long does it take before ur calves can slim down to 31cm? Im worried mine will stay 32 and 33cm...my ideal is 31cm. But so far im not seeing anymore improvement to my circumference. It seems to have stay stagnant.


----------



## babybom

hi ladies! i can't believe how many of you have gotten the surgery done recently.  were there other girls doing the same surgery around the same time you were as well?  i want to get this done soon too but i have to find out more about it in detail.  if you don't mind, how much did it cost for the procedure? i understand it's different for each case but i'd like to have a ball park estimate beforehand.  thank youuu


----------



## babybom

hi luna, i noticed you are planning to go for surgery end of july.  i am thinking about doing the same thing.  pleases message me if you'd like to talk as i would love to have a fellow clinic mate.

btw, starlight, how is your progress? are you happier with the shape of your legs as time goes?


----------



## goldfish18

I'm also planning to get my calves and nose done by Dr Park this September.  It sounds like the recovery is very painful... for those who had the calves surgery already, was the pain unbearable and how soon were you able to walk?  I really want to get my calves and nose done on the same day but worried that the recovery pain from having 2 surgeries would be too much to bear!  Would appreciate your advice


----------



## kok79

goldfish18 said:


> I'm also planning to get my calves and nose done by Dr Park this September.  It sounds like the recovery is very painful... for those who had the calves surgery already, was the pain unbearable and how soon were you able to walk?  I really want to get my calves and nose done on the same day but worried that the recovery pain from having 2 surgeries would be too much to bear!  Would appreciate your advice



Hello, You're going to be in pain and stuck indoors for a week or two anyway with the calf surgery, so you might as well have both operation done during the same time. The calf pain isn't that unbearable, it does it hurt and will have trouble walking... you will get better. Good luck


----------



## queenslander

Hi skyline, I also had the surgery done in March from Dr Park clinic, korea.  so I'm one week short to my 4 months po! I didnt have any progress or huge change  like kok79, mine is only went down 1cm in circumference. I noticed my front look a little straighter but not much change from  the back. i have very chubbyand wider calf, especially the lower calf, i think for those who have calf similar shape as mine wont get much change in shape from this surgery as Dr Park wont touch the soules muscle at all.


----------



## goldfish18

Hi Queenslander,  My lower calf is also quite big so after reading your post, I wonder if this surgery will make much difference to the shape of my leg.  Do you now have regrets for having gone through this surgery?  Also did Dr Park give you realistic expectations based on your calf shape?  From what I've read from his website, I was under the impression that there would be at least 2-8cm decrease in calf circumference.  I really would not want to go through all this pain for just 1 cm difference.


----------



## queenslander

Hi Goldfish18, Dr Park is only working with gastronemius muscle, mainly the MG and the LG.
The lateral part of calf is not gastronemius muscle but another muscle which is important in leg function and cant be removed.The lower calf is related to the soulus muscle which is s.t Dr Park wont touch it. In pre op consultation Dr Park reassured me that after cutting the LG, will make my lateral part calf look straighter, unfortunately my leg had not much progress at all after nearly 4 months po, my inner calf look a little  straighter with minor depression, no change from back view. My legs was quite straight to start with but was  hypertrophy and look wider from mid calf down to lower calf.


----------



## anne_pag

I'm 25 days post op today. Sorry it took so long to get back to the thread. So far I have a great result from LEFT 37.5cm and RIGHT 37cm and now down to 32.5cm on both sides. I still have some swelling and my walking is not quite normal yet. In regards to the question if the operation wil change the shape of your leg or not- Well it won't change the size of your cankles. But definitely if you have muscly "calves", it can give your legs more definition and look slim ie not look so chunky.


----------



## sappyeyes

ML, 
have u made plans? i am going mid august, scared to death. wish someone would be kind enough to post pics


----------



## ohai

I actually went through every page of this topic and I'm disappointed to find few tips actually answering the question ): Mostly talk about surgery? ughh, unfortunately I am not the person who ever wants to get surgery for cosmetic reasons D:

has anybody seen results with pilates? I guess I should stop doing calf raises...
I've been working on cardio since my calves are mostly jiggly (lol) I'm assuming that's fat!


----------



## anne_pag

unfortunately pilates, weight training, cardio and losing weight did not reduce the size of my calf. So as a final resort I had surgery- but it is drastic so I know most people don't want to take it that far. I did pilates for over 3 months, my calf circumference did not reduce. I lost about 5 kilos and was doing a lot of cardio, still no improvement in my calves. My calves used to jiggle when i walked and also when I sit down too. I thought for a while that it was just fat. But since I have done the surgery, they no longer jiggle so I guess it was muscle all along. You can't do much else to reduce the size of calf if its MUSCLE. If they are fat, then yes you can do something about it but most people don't get fatty calves.

Most people on this thread have tried other ways, but found them ineffective. Sorry can't help in the way you want.




ohai said:


> I actually went through every page of this topic and I'm disappointed to find few tips actually answering the question ): Mostly talk about surgery? ughh, unfortunately I am not the person who ever wants to get surgery for cosmetic reasons D:
> 
> has anybody seen results with pilates? I guess I should stop doing calf raises...
> I've been working on cardio since my calves are mostly jiggly (lol) I'm assuming that's fat!


----------



## ohai

thanks for your answer anne_pag : ) It seems calves are very stubborn eh? I will continue cardio and pilates and see how it goes, but if there are no improvements in my calves I will just live with it lol. I've just always really liked thin legs, growing up with influence by Asian magazines/models (they are walking on toothpicks, I swear!)


----------



## carolkim45

Hi everyone, I was wondering if I could get some information;

My skin scars very easily - the smallest scratch will result in a hair like scar , and my father had liver surgery and his scars are still quite pronounced after over 20 years ! I have read that the scars from the surgery are red and raised for a few weeks afterwards? How was your scarring?

Also, I've read that you should wear the compression stockings for a month or so after the operation - I'm planning to have the operation in summer so I was wondering if this is compulsory 24/7, or should I consider a different date?

I'm 18 years old, will this be a problem ?

How long before the surgery should I contact Dr Park?


----------



## Charles

Interesting.

Guess you have to ask yourself if you'd rather have "larger" calves or scars on your legs for the rest of your life.


----------



## kok79

carolkim45 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if I could get some information;
> 
> My skin scars very easily - the smallest scratch will result in a hair like scar , and my father had liver surgery and his scars are still quite pronounced after over 20 years ! I have read that the scars from the surgery are red and raised for a few weeks afterwards? How was your scarring?
> 
> Also, I've read that you should wear the compression stockings for a month or so after the operation - I'm planning to have the operation in summer so I was wondering if this is compulsory 24/7, or should I consider a different date?
> 
> I'm 18 years old, will this be a problem ?
> 
> How long before the surgery should I contact Dr Park?


 

Your age isn't a problem. Yes. you have to wear compression stockings or bandages for 3 months. I would suggest having your surgery in Winter would be more ideal.. the bandages/stockings will keep your legs warm over the cooler months. 

As for my scar, its still quite prominent after 3 months.. it will take a good 6-12mths for it to be less obvious visually.


----------



## shoe gal

ohai said:


> I actually went through every page of this topic and I'm disappointed to find few tips actually answering the question ): Mostly talk about surgery? ughh, unfortunately I am not the person who ever wants to get surgery for cosmetic reasons D:
> 
> has anybody seen results with pilates? I guess I should stop doing calf raises...
> I've been working on cardio since my calves are mostly jiggly (lol) I'm assuming that's fat!



yeah, I could never do surgery!  thin calves would be great, but not worth the price of (and possible complications due to) surgery. 

Pilates has helped my calves get thinner.  I have muscular calves, not much fat.  I saw a definite difference when I did pilates for many months.  I did some cardio as well at that time. 

However, these days, I'm doing less pilates and more cardio, such as spinning, and more strength training.  I am sure my calves have gotten bigger due to all of that spinning, but it's an exercise I love so much that I refuse to do without it!  

Good luck!


----------



## ohai

shoe gal said:


> yeah, I could never do surgery!  thin calves would be great, but not worth the price of (and possible complications due to) surgery.
> 
> Pilates has helped my calves get thinner.  I have muscular calves, not much fat.  I saw a definite difference when I did pilates for many months.  I did some cardio as well at that time.
> 
> However, these days, I'm doing less pilates and more cardio, such as spinning, and more strength training.  I am sure my calves have gotten bigger due to all of that spinning, but it's an exercise I love so much that I refuse to do without it!
> 
> Good luck!


Haha yea, surgery is going too far for me ):

Hello again everybody 
I just wanted to update on my calf issue and second what shoe gal said about pilates! For 6 days a week, I've been doing 30-45 minutes of light cardio (jog/walk intervals at incline of 6) and pilates after every session. 

I have actually already lost half an inch circumference on my legs!! It hasn't even been a month. I am very happy ^_^ I know that fat burn goes to the place most recently gained, so I doubt my legs lost any fat... Pilates really did work in making my muscles thinner!

I cheaped out and just used a youtube video (lol): YouTube - Pilates: How to get legs to die for
did WONDERS

good luck everyone


----------



## euthanasia101

hi! just new here. i'm interested in calf reduction surgery. can anyone who's had the procedure done tell me how much they spent including the cost of surgery, hotel accommodations, food, etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## QertyA

Hi everyone, I was just wondering what happened to OZ clinic website. I cannot open it anymore. Someone with the same issue? Thanks in advance!


----------



## anne_pag

Hey there

you're looking at about 10k AUS for flights, surgery, food, accommodation, miscellaneous expenses.



euthanasia101 said:


> hi! just new here. i'm interested in calf reduction surgery. can anyone who's had the procedure done tell me how much they spent including the cost of surgery, hotel accommodations, food, etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sappyeyes

i am currently recuperating from calf surgery here at the Oz Clinic, had surgery last Tuesday at 11:00 am, Dr Park and the staff are beyond expectations. Post surgery has been very very good, no pains, bruising around the knee area.  I have been wearing flip flops since i left the clinic and there seems to be no pain more on soreness when i do stretching.  I have an appt tomorrow with Dr Park. My calves are still swollen, the accomodations at the Young Dong Hotel is satisfactory considering the cost.  The staff is very courteous too and the shuttle service to and from the clinic is always on time.  Bring books and anything else that can occupy you.


----------



## kok79

sappyeyes said:


> i am currently recuperating from calf surgery here at the Oz Clinic, had surgery last Tuesday at 11:00 am, Dr Park and the staff are beyond expectations. Post surgery has been very very good, no pains, bruising around the knee area. I have been wearing flip flops since i left the clinic and there seems to be no pain more on soreness when i do stretching. I have an appt tomorrow with Dr Park. My calves are still swollen, the accomodations at the Young Dong Hotel is satisfactory considering the cost. The staff is very courteous too and the shuttle service to and from the clinic is always on time. Bring books and anything else that can occupy you.


 
You are very lucky!! I had my surgery 4 mths ago and i still have a bit of tightness in my leg left. I was virtually crippled for the firset 4 weeks. But I am please with my result so it was worth the pain.


----------



## sappyeyes

just saw dr park and had my first aspiration done.  It was bearable.  He was happily surprised to see my more than normal speedy recovery.  I went to one of the malls today, this is my 9th day and could only walk around for 2 hours.  My legs started getting tired.  I walk to Paris Baguette Cafe everyday to get my baguette and I am estatic. Have 7 more days here.


----------



## mave

can i give my two cents' worth pls?

when u think abt people who can't even walk, or dun even have legs.. you would be grateful for having legs that are chunky or muscular..

it's ok to aspire for perfection.. but always remember your blessings 

i know of someone who went for the same surgery (with a different doc tho) and she totally regretted it.
For someone who used to exercise a lot, she found that her leg strength is not what it used to be.. her legs get tired very easily and she misses the flexibility, ease and strength she had taken for granted for 28 years.. the issue is can you readjust? 

good luck to all considering this surgery


----------



## anne_pag

that "someone you know" must have gone to a second rate doctor. i still go to the gym everyday after work and although it took a couple of weeks to get to run at the same pace before, I have done it. there is no need to wish anyone luck because the result is VERY GOOD with Dr Park. Many of us who have had the surgery can confidently say that. There is no need for any sort of readjustment! Thanks for your 2 cents anyways.



mave said:


> can i give my two cents' worth pls?
> 
> when u think abt people who can't even walk, or dun even have legs.. you would be grateful for having legs that are chunky or muscular..
> 
> it's ok to aspire for perfection.. but always remember your blessings
> 
> i know of someone who went for the same surgery (with a different doc tho) and she totally regretted it.
> For someone who used to exercise a lot, she found that her leg strength is not what it used to be.. her legs get tired very easily and she misses the flexibility, ease and strength she had taken for granted for 28 years.. the issue is can you readjust?
> 
> good luck to all considering this surgery


----------



## mave

woah.. sorry if i upset you..

as with any surgery, no one can guarantee 100percent success...


----------



## bebelastrange

mave said:


> can i give my two cents' worth pls?
> 
> when u think abt people who can't even walk, or dun even have legs.. you would be grateful for having legs that are chunky or muscular..
> 
> it's ok to aspire for perfection.. but always remember your blessings



Mave, Thanks for your 2 cents!!!!

I'm in the same boat w/ a bigger bottom to my small top. I do the following to keep my bottom half from getting out of control.
ONE - Eat Right 80% of the time.
TWO - Bike, Walk, Hike, Climb
THREE - Understand your body type & Love it!!!
As for running & heavy lifting stay away. My Sister is a profesional runner & with her body type like mine she has only gained muscle ie size.

As for # THREE i struggle every time i try on Boots, Skinny Jeans, Fitted Skirts, Fitted Dresses. What i do is watch old movies W/ Actresses everybody claims was "perfect" Since doing this i've watch a bunch of amazing movies with real women & men with real body types!!! These ladies had big calves, & all of them are OMG NATURAL!!!!
Compare yourself to these ladies & embraced the beauty of the old cinema!

That is my 2 Cents!

XXB


----------



## twihard

I'm trying to get it done as well but the oz clinic website is down. do you know if Dr Park has an email address? also best of luck with your recovery.


----------



## ml1969

twihard said:


> I'm trying to get it done as well but the oz clinic website is down. do you know if Dr Park has an email address? also best of luck with your recovery.


 
http://ozclinic.blogspot.com/


----------



## *suzi*

ohai said:


> Haha yea, surgery is going too far for me ):
> 
> Hello again everybody
> I just wanted to update on my calf issue and second what shoe gal said about pilates! For 6 days a week, I've been doing 30-45 minutes of light cardio (jog/walk intervals at incline of 6) and pilates after every session.
> 
> I have actually already lost half an inch circumference on my legs!! It hasn't even been a month. I am very happy ^_^ I know that fat burn goes to the place most recently gained, so I doubt my legs lost any fat... Pilates really did work in making my muscles thinner!
> 
> I cheaped out and just used a youtube video (lol): YouTube - Pilates: How to get legs to die for
> did WONDERS
> 
> good luck everyone


 

Thanks for the video. I'm going to try them today. 

I have to be honest, the surgery thing just absolutely shocks me. I'm not sure what everyone's calves look like, but they would have to be really really bad for me to do something that extreme. Personally, I love my muscular legs. In fact, I am a huge skirt lover because of that. I admit that they don't look great if I put on weight, but I think toned, muscular legs look great.


----------



## fabae

Wear heels.  It seems to "stretch" my legs out.  I know it sounds silly, but go stand in front of a full-length mirror.  Look at your calves.  Then put on the heels and look again.  It's like they're instantly slimmer because your heel is lifted up.  Works for me.  The next step would be to find comfortable heels!


----------



## shakti29

No offense (seriously) - I have been unhappy with MANY parts of my body, but my calves have NEVER crossed my mind. Maybe I should go look at them...


----------



## ashmi99

sappyeyes said:


> just saw dr park and had my first aspiration done.  It was bearable.  He was happily surprised to see my more than normal speedy recovery.  I went to one of the malls today, this is my 9th day and could only walk around for 2 hours.  My legs started getting tired.  I walk to Paris Baguette Cafe everyday to get my baguette and I am estatic. Have 7 more days here.



sappyeyes, congrats on recovering so well!  I had the surgery back in May of 2005 and still feel it was one of the best decisions I have ever made.  I wish you well with the rest of your recovery!


----------



## kok79

ashmi99 said:


> sappyeyes, congrats on recovering so well!  I had the surgery back in May of 2005 and still feel it was one of the best decisions I have ever made.  I wish you well with the rest of your recovery!



Same, I am nearly 5 months and even though i still have some tightness, i have no regret at all. I am so much more confident and love my legs now.


----------



## tigris

I have made up my mind to go ahead with the surgery can you please get back to me with any contact information about the doctor and or facility you went to its been 11 years since i felt comfortable to wear a dress and or skirt im sick of it and only 26 years old... I know every one is trying to stop me but i only pray by me going ahead with the surgery it will give my confidence back and that i will have no complications...please please resond back with the facility i would really appreciate it...thanks


----------



## kok79

tigris said:


> I have made up my mind to go ahead with the surgery can you please get back to me with any contact information about the doctor and or facility you went to its been 11 years since i felt comfortable to wear a dress and or skirt im sick of it and only 26 years old... I know every one is trying to stop me but i only pray by me going ahead with the surgery it will give my confidence back and that i will have no complications...please please resond back with the facility i would really appreciate it...thanks



You can read back to around Page 20 for my experience and the doctor that treated me. There are other girls who have had the surgery by the same doctor.


----------



## sappyeyes

hey there, been back for a week now and am having fluid build up.  Did you have the same? how did you manage and what did you do?  I am trying to elevate legs at night and every opportunity i have but am back working so it is difficult.  how long did it take for you to see a difference.  I believe i have lost at least 1/2 inch but with the fluid build up i cannot tell.  i am going to go to an orthopedic surgeon and see if he can aspirate.  Any suggestions? my walking is fine, have no problems with it at all, in fact i have had an easy recovery and never used heels during my 3 week stay in korea, i wore flats right after surgery and did not have much of a problem.  i just need to get rid of this fluid in my calves. thanks in advance


----------



## sappyeyes

for all those that have had calf sugery, how long does it take for fluid to leave your calves?


----------



## sappyeyes

Paging Tammy


----------



## Javla

please has anybody been to Dr. Jung in Taiwan.  Am more interested in seeing him but i need to hear from someone who has already seen him.


----------



## ashmi99

sappyeyes said:


> hey there, been back for a week now and am having fluid build up.  Did you have the same? how did you manage and what did you do?  I am trying to elevate legs at night and every opportunity i have but am back working so it is difficult.  how long did it take for you to see a difference.  I believe i have lost at least 1/2 inch but with the fluid build up i cannot tell.  i am going to go to an orthopedic surgeon and see if he can aspirate.  Any suggestions? my walking is fine, have no problems with it at all, in fact i have had an easy recovery and never used heels during my 3 week stay in korea, i wore flats right after surgery and did not have much of a problem.  i just need to get rid of this fluid in my calves. thanks in advance



You must be very patient when waiting for your results.  I would say it took me a full year before my calves stopped swelling.  You are very lucky you have had such an easy recovery.  I could not walk normally for probably about 1 to 1.5 months.


----------



## ashmi99

Javla said:


> please has anybody been to Dr. Jung in Taiwan.  Am more interested in seeing him but i need to hear from someone who has already seen him.



I don't know anyone who has seen Dr. Jung.  Does her perform the muscle resection?  Or does he do the nerve cutting.  IMO, I wouldn't recommend any doctor for this procedure except for Dr. Park.


----------



## Javla

Dr Jong deos the same thing as Dr Park, partial resection of MG LG and Sol.  The only difference is he does the Sol which Dr Park does not touch.  I've writtten to the two of them with photos of my legs and they all responded.  i just need to talk to one person who has seen Dr. Jong.  Am still open to both of them at this stage.  I intend to go by December so please help me find any one who has seen Dr. Jong so i can compare and make my decision


----------



## sappyeyes

i look at it this way javla, If Dr park is the most renowned calf surgeon in Asia, why would you consider someone else? I do understand wanting to know more about Dr Jong.  I myself was curious but common sense gave way and I went with the best.


----------



## Javla

hi sappyeyes

You are right in thinking that i should just go with Dr. Park.  The issue here is finance in that Dr Park charges USD 6000 as stated on his website while Dr. Jong charges  3,700 USD.  Now if they both do the same thing, i would see no reason going to Dr. Park.  Again i understand Korea is a lot more expensive and since i intend to stay for up to a month to make sure am fine before coming back to Malaysia, am thinking it just might be wise for me to research Dr. Jong as an option.  
By the way how are your legs now? i really wish i was you already.  I've been in prison with this calfs of mine my entire life.  I've not worn a skirt for the past 10 years


----------



## kok79

Javla said:


> hi sappyeyes
> 
> You are right in thinking that i should just go with Dr. Park.  The issue here is finance in that Dr Park charges USD 6000 as stated on his website while Dr. Jong charges  3,700 USD.  Now if they both do the same thing, i would see no reason going to Dr. Park.  Again i understand Korea is a lot more expensive and since i intend to stay for up to a month to make sure am fine before coming back to Malaysia, am thinking it just might be wise for me to research Dr. Jong as an option.
> By the way how are your legs now? i really wish i was you already.  I've been in prison with this calfs of mine my entire life.  I've not worn a skirt for the past 10 years




Calf surgery is a major operation, and even though Dr Park charges more money, I believe he is the most experience and best person to do the surgery. Dr Park doesn't touch the soleus muscle while Dr Jong does. The soleus muscle is key to walking and running, hence the reason why Dr Park doesn't touch this. Good luck with whichever Doctor you decide to go with.


----------



## sappyeyes

javla, 
if money is the problem, with all due respect i would stop considering calf surgery at this point. Like kok i agree this is major surgery and you would not want to skimp on the surgery because walking and leg movement is at risk for going with a cheaper physician.  dR jONG may be experienced, he also is in taiwan.  Do you have any idea how his clinic looks like?  Don't sacrifice expense for results.  It will be a lifetime of regret if you went with someone mediocre.  Though anything can happen with Dr Park, he is only human but over all if I were to redo this surgery, I would do it with Dr. Park.  That's how confident I am with him. Good luck


----------



## yeliab

This sounds like a very serious surgery!  After they take partial muscles out - do you folks (who have gone through this surgery) experience weakness in calves?  I'm thinking as you age - will the muscles be able to carry you?  

When the Dr. "Aspirates" your calves - what exactly does he do?  Does it HURT?  It sounds like a very Painful procedure - like removing liquid in the knee...


----------



## kok79

yeliab said:


> This sounds like a very serious surgery!  After they take partial muscles out - do you folks (who have gone through this surgery) experience weakness in calves?  I'm thinking as you age - will the muscles be able to carry you?
> 
> When the Dr. "Aspirates" your calves - what exactly does he do?  Does it HURT?  It sounds like a very Painful procedure - like removing liquid in the knee...



The aspiration of the leg doesn't really hurt. The Dr. is taking excess fluid out, which actually makes walking a bit me comfortable. What he does is, sticks a needle around the leg and if there is excess fluid (blood) he will remove it. Its nothing to be too concern about. This is generally done around Day 10 of the surgery. 

I'm at the 5 month mark since my surgery, and there is still some tightness, predominately in my left leg. The tightness is generally felt first thing in the morning or if i have been sitting down in the same position for a long time. In terms of my walking abilities, I was pretty much back to normal round Week 6. However, I have to say, I am struggling with full pace running. But I assume, my strength in the leg will build up over time.  

I am please with my own result, despite having a difficult recovery, I'm glad I did it. It was definitely worth the money for me.


----------



## sappyeyes

hey kok do u have a before and after pic? am curious, wish i could say the same, forgot to bring my camera and have not taken any pics as of yet. you say you are on your 5th month, what was the size of your calves and what is it down to now? I feel the same way, i think I am just glad it is over.


----------



## kok79

sappyeyes said:


> hey kok do u have a before and after pic? am curious, wish i could say the same, forgot to bring my camera and have not taken any pics as of yet. you say you are on your 5th month, what was the size of your calves and what is it down to now? I feel the same way, i think I am just glad it is over.


 
I was about 36-36.5 in both legs and now i am 32cms. The size of my calves remained the same from the 3rd month onwards. I don't have anymore swelling. I am using Cica Gel to help lighten my scar.


----------



## Pichia

Hello, I just have a question about walking right after the surgery. Am I able to walk outside and into a taxi? How difficult/painful is it to walk right after? 

I'm also curious on duration of swelling, how many days does the swelling last exactly? I was told 7 to 10 days, is that correct? I'm only staying in Korea for 12 days then I have a 19 hour flight ush:


----------



## SaqueFemme

For myself 4 things always work.

1. Lose weight

2. Lots of water

3. Stretching

4. Massage

A contracted muscle bulks and in my case hurts.


----------



## ashmi99

Pichia said:


> Hello, I just have a question about walking right after the surgery. Am I able to walk outside and into a taxi? How difficult/painful is it to walk right after?
> 
> I'm also curious on duration of swelling, how many days does the swelling last exactly? I was told 7 to 10 days, is that correct? I'm only staying in Korea for 12 days then I have a 19 hour flight ush:



The answer to these questions varies from person to person.  For me, I had a very slow recovery.  RIGHT after the surgery, you cannot walk.  I spent the night at the clinic, then went to the hotel the next afternoon.  I could not walk well, at all.  I had to be helped into the taxi and up to my room.

Swelling can last anywhere up to 1 year.  You will wear bandages and compression stockings for awhile after surgery to minimize the swelling.


----------



## Pichia

ashmi99 said:


> The answer to these questions varies from person to person.  For me, I had a very slow recovery.  RIGHT after the surgery, you cannot walk.  I spent the night at the clinic, then went to the hotel the next afternoon.  I could not walk well, at all.  I had to be helped into the taxi and up to my room.
> 
> Swelling can last anywhere up to 1 year.  You will wear bandages and compression stockings for awhile after surgery to minimize the swelling.



Thanks for the reply. If I stay in te clinic a couple o' hours I still wouldn't be able to walk? How many cm did you have removed? So there's no wheelchair or something to carry you to the taxi? What is it that causes the inability to walk - pain or no strength or swelling or bandages?

How can swelling last up to 1 yr, is that how long yours lasted? I mean 7-10 days and 1 year is a very big difference. Yeah Dr Park said compression stockings must be worn for 3 months.

Other than the slow recovery you didn't have any complications?


----------



## euthanasia101

hi! for those who have undergone surgery, can you post some of your before and after photos so we can see the difference or if it would be worth it?


----------



## yeliab

This really scares me... They ran Plastic surgery stories from around the world and it's truly interesting to see what cultures obsess over...

USA - Boobs
China - Taller legs (they break the leg bones and "stretch" the bones out - painful!)
Korea - calves
Japan - "round" huge eyes (anime) and "westernized" implanted nose
etc

It's just amazing what each culture considers "Beautiful"...  In the USA - "toned" and muscular calves are coveted and in Korea its frowned upon...  Why can't we all just be HAPPY with who we are!  

What if in the future the muscle degradation of "aging" creates complications with "smaller" calves?  Would you want to Suffer the rest of your life for a Quick fix of removing part of the calf muscle in your youth?  Is it worth it?  

I'm just worried about where this is all going.  I really want us to find beauty in ourselves the way we are...  yea, ideal but I know... not reality.  

Just PLEASE think Long and hard about all these Plastic surgeries to change your appearance if its truly necessary.


----------



## ashmi99

Pichia said:


> Thanks for the reply. If I stay in te clinic a couple o' hours I still wouldn't be able to walk? How many cm did you have removed? So there's no wheelchair or something to carry you to the taxi? What is it that causes the inability to walk - pain or no strength or swelling or bandages?
> 
> How can swelling last up to 1 yr, is that how long yours lasted? I mean 7-10 days and 1 year is a very big difference. Yeah Dr Park said compression stockings must be worn for 3 months.
> 
> Other than the slow recovery you didn't have any complications?



Like I said before, recovery time varies.  You MAY be able to walk after a couple of hours, but most likely, not.  I lost 1 inch on my right calf, and 1.5 inches on the left (I believe).  My left calf was bigger to begin with.  The pain is what causes the difficulty in walking.  

Of course, right after surgery, you will have major swelling.  Most of the major swelling will go away after a few months, however, my legs would swell when I wore high heels and changed for up to 1 year.  

Nope, no other complications!


----------



## sappyeyes

As in surgery, healing takes time and even if you are able to walk with calf surgery, the healing process keeps going.  I had my surgery August 25th this year and have been doing just fine.  Still some swelling, some tingling and numbness in my ankle and foot but in time it will disappear.  I do not expect to have an overnight recovery.  I have lost an inch to an inch and a half depending on the swelling.  I still have bandages that I wear everyday and just the other day, i walked about 2 miles at a fair.  I was tired but yet I had no problems walking.  I still elevate my legs whenever I can to speed up recovery and healing process.  The swelling is caused by fluid build up in the area where the muscle was removed otherwise you will have an air pocket, in time the fluid is absorbed by the body and the swelling will go down.  Patience is the key to this surgery and a realistic goal.  Perfection is not what we aim for.  As to complications, every patient is different, I believe a stay of 2 weeks is not sufficient, I stayed 3 weeks and I would have stayed another week but was very fortunate all went well and Dr Park was so competent it made every aspect of the surgery and recovery much better.  For those planning on having it done, don't skimp on the time you allot to stay in Korea because there is no doctor in the US that can take over once you are back home or wherever  you may live.  If you happen to have any complications it is best to have Dr Park on hand to take care of the problem. If money is the problem or time, you best think it over cause you may have to take another trip to korea to correct the problem which will mean twice the amount and time spent.  So far, everyone seems pleased with the capabilities of Dr Park.  His very good natured and very caring physician.  I am going to start my mile walk in the morning and afternoon and I have consulted with Dr. Park and he approves.  I will still elevate my legs and continue to massage any swelling and continually do stretching when swelling happens. I am very pleased with the outcome of my surgery and do not have regrets at all.  I do not have any limitations to my movements.


----------



## flashy.stems

yeliab said:


> This really scares me... They ran Plastic surgery stories from around the world and it's truly interesting to see what cultures obsess over...
> 
> USA - Boobs
> China - Taller legs (they break the leg bones and "stretch" the bones out - painful!)
> Korea - calves
> Japan - "round" huge eyes (anime) and "westernized" implanted nose
> etc
> 
> It's just amazing what each culture considers "Beautiful"...  In the USA - "toned" and muscular calves are coveted and in Korea its frowned upon...  Why can't we all just be HAPPY with who we are!
> 
> What if in the future the muscle degradation of "aging" creates complications with "smaller" calves?  Would you want to Suffer the rest of your life for a Quick fix of removing part of the calf muscle in your youth?  Is it worth it?
> 
> I'm just worried about where this is all going.  I really want us to find beauty in ourselves the way we are...  yea, ideal but I know... not reality.
> 
> Just PLEASE think Long and hard about all these Plastic surgeries to change your appearance if its truly necessary.



this is so very interesting.. it totally makes sense.. i'm not anti-plastic surgery.. i think confidence is so important and people must do what they must do in order to feel comfortable in their own skin.


----------



## missus_jung

Hi, just wondering if anyone here is interested in doing the calf surgery with Dr. Park at OZ clinic in Korea! I'm planning to get it done this winter, so I'm looking around for buddies!


----------



## Badgegirl

OMG I just googled calf reduction surgery pics.  How HORRIBLE!  Please don't do this to your body. I find it unbelievable that women would destroy their muscles for vanity!  Don't you realize that this can prevent you from WALKING?!  Think about when you are older and your muscle mass is minimal...do you want to be in a wheelchair?


----------



## ashmi99

Badgegirl said:


> OMG I just googled calf reduction surgery pics.  How HORRIBLE!  Please don't do this to your body. I find it unbelievable that women would destroy their muscles for vanity!  Don't you realize that this can prevent you from WALKING?!  Think about when you are older and your muscle mass is minimal...do you want to be in a wheelchair?



No offense, but please do some research before posting on this topic.  Calf muscle resection done properly by an experienced surgeon will not result in being unable to walk or being in a wheelchair.


----------



## Cassandra.007

I'm considering the surgery, but I was wondering how long it takes to be able to go out running again? I love being active, so I wouldn't want to ruin that with this surgery. I'm sure it varies from person to person, but does anyone know the general estimate of how long it takes before you can do things like go running again?


----------



## missus_jung

cassandra, i'm not too sure about that, but i think ashmi knows cox her previous posts kinda mentioned how active she is now!

anyway guys, i'm actually in Korea right now, as in i'm living here, so i'm dropping by dr. park's office like in 1 hour's time!  i'm sooooo excited cuz i've been following his website for 4 years, researching, hesitating, researching more, hesitating more etc. haha i'm just going for a consultation. i kind of have this ideal leg that i wanna achieve (been living too long with these ugly pair of calves that i was born with) but i wanna check with him to see if it's realistic.

oh, if anyone wants to come to korea to do the surgery, i'm actually more than happy to put you up at my place!


----------



## Diesel310

Hey, has anybody heard of or tried this cream called "Super Calf Contour" the site for for it is www.slimdownlegs.com.


----------



## missus_jung

This thread seems kind of dead but I thought I might as well just write about it.. After consultation with Dr Park and everything (he said I'm greedy cox I was showing him the ideal calves I want!), the operation date is tentatively set around 14th December.... I'm kinda excited about it, but REALLY nervous! Like omg I can't believe I'm doing it kinda thing...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Diesel310 said:


> Hey, has anybody heard of or tried this cream called "Super Calf Contour" the site for for it is www.slimdownlegs.com.


If its too good to be true, then it most likely is... anything that you rub on your legs to make your calves become smaller is ridiculous...

Working out, eating right, and drinking water... My calves have always been muscular from working out, but after doing less lifting on my legs and more cardio, they have slimmed down a lot!


----------



## daisy1985

missus_jung said:


> This thread seems kind of dead but I thought I might as well just write about it.. After consultation with Dr Park and everything (he said I'm greedy cox I was showing him the ideal calves I want!), the operation date is tentatively set around 14th December.... I'm kinda excited about it, but REALLY nervous! Like omg I can't believe I'm doing it kinda thing...


 
Hi missus_jung!

How much will your surgery cost? I actually had a consultation with Dr. Park back in October, and he said it would cost $5000. I should've asked him the price in won instead. My calves are currently 39.5cm (left) and 39 cm (right). He said it's possible for my calves to go down 7 cm though. It's sooo tempting to get the surgery while I'm still here in Korea..... I have vacation for 2 weeks in January... so I'll 'probably' get it done then... or get jaw reduction (botox).  hehe... I don't know yet!! 

Wow, December 14th is just 2 weeks away. I'm excited and nervous for you too. ^^


----------



## missus_jung

Hey daisy1985~

Mine's 6 million Korean Won! It could have been only 5 million, but I stupidly had the nerve ablation surgery back in 2007! I was tempted by the cheap price and quick recovery rate... but I totally regret it now &#12640;&#12640; It delivered ZERO results AND I paid $2500! Worse, I have to pay an extra 1 million Korean Won now because I did that surgery! 

Anyway, I think you should so go for the surgery! I mean, it's not available anywhere and he's the only one in Korea who's good at it!  I forgot my calf circumference haha I'd better ask him when I see him again to do the blood test!

Gosh yes, I can't believe I'm finally getting rid of these horrors! I can't wait for the day I can finally start wearing skirts and shorts without being so self-conscious that people behind me may be *****ing like, gawd, why is she trying to show off her legs when it's hideous?!


----------



## Diesel310

CoachGirl12 said:


> If its too good to be true, then it most likely is... anything that you rub on your legs to make your calves become smaller is ridiculous...
> 
> Working out, eating right, and drinking water... My calves have always been muscular from working out, but after doing less lifting on my legs and more cardio, they have slimmed down a lot!




haha yea, it sounds too good to be true, my legs haven't slimmed at all from cardio, but pilates has helped just a little, it's weird though because my whole body is slim, i'm 5'2" and 110 lbs but my calves are humongo!


----------



## ashmi99

Cassandra.007 said:


> I'm considering the surgery, but I was wondering how long it takes to be able to go out running again? I love being active, so I wouldn't want to ruin that with this surgery. I'm sure it varies from person to person, but does anyone know the general estimate of how long it takes before you can do things like go running again?



I had a very slow recovery.  I think you can probably do active things within 6 months, however, you will notice you will fatigue quicker and will not have the quickness yet.  For instance, I remember playing tennis and my quickness was not there yet.  I would say a good 9-12 months before you are back at "full strength" to do your normal exercise.  You will be able to do activities like walking and spinning sooner than jogging.

As stated, this surgery is NOT for those who think they will have smaller calves overnight.  The recovery process is probably one of the most difficult things I have had to go through.  But I am so happy I did it.


----------



## ashmi99

missus_jung said:


> This thread seems kind of dead but I thought I might as well just write about it.. After consultation with Dr Park and everything (he said I'm greedy cox I was showing him the ideal calves I want!), the operation date is tentatively set around 14th December.... I'm kinda excited about it, but REALLY nervous! Like omg I can't believe I'm doing it kinda thing...



Congrats!  Best of luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## sappyeyes

missus_jung said:


> This thread seems kind of dead but I thought I might as well just write about it.. After consultation with Dr Park and everything (he said I'm greedy cox I was showing him the ideal calves I want!), the operation date is tentatively set around 14th December.... I'm kinda excited about it, but REALLY nervous! Like omg I can't believe I'm doing it kinda thing...


 

I suggest let Dr. Park do the job and do not expect perfect legs otherwise you will be disappointed.  Dr Park makes sure that the size of calves is consistent with your overall size.  He is the best.  I had my surgery Aug 25th.  I was walking but very slow a few hours after the surgery.  I was able to walk around the area where I was holed up in buying meals and necessities.  I did get tired from long walks during the early stages.  I am going on my 3rd month christmas day and have had no regrets.  My calves are probably 1.5 to 2 inches smaller.  There are days when I will swell but very minimal.  Dr Park gave me a more realistic outcome and he says most of the swelling and healing will take 6 months.  I can run, walk without a limp.  I do feel soreness in the morning when i wake up but a little stretching relieves the soreness.  Just like ashimi says, everyone's result varies on each individual.  Good Luck


----------



## CoachGirl12

Diesel310 said:


> haha yea, it sounds too good to be true, my legs haven't slimmed at all from cardio, but pilates has helped just a little, it's weird though because my whole body is slim, i'm 5'2" and 110 lbs but my calves are humongo!


Yeah... I unfortunately have curves going on everywhere... more like J-Lo curves and I'm half asian and half american, I wish I was blessed w/my mom's genes whose only 5'2 and about 110 like you, but I'm blessed to be who I am and thats really all that should matter...


----------



## vegisvegis

I think someone may have posted this answer, but *long distance running* and *pilates*. If you look at runners who run many miles everyday, they have lean, skinny legs. When you run for a long amount of time, your body taps into fat and burns it all away. You will develop a bit of muscle but it's usually the lean kind. My boyfriend, who comes from a family of runners told me this and I didn't believe it at first. Then last year I went to a running convention and was shocked to see how every long distance runner had lean legs. There were thousands of long distance runners and not a single one with huge bulky legs! Ever since then I've been running and the results are awesome.

I personally don't do pilates, but I've heard great things about how it stretches your muscles. A must-try!

The one thing I do know that bulks up muscle is weight-training.


----------



## missus_jung

Well, I was a long-distance runner, but it only served to bulk up my existing huge calves!

Anyway, thank you sappyeyes and ashmi99 for the encouragement! I'm actually just really nervous/excited/worried about the whole operation cox I'm gonna be alone during the recovery period, plus with all the stories of how painful the first 2 weeks were, I'm a little scared! I want to go back to work on the 6th day, but I'm really worried that I won't be able to!


----------



## sappyeyes

there seemed to be no pain with the exception of fluid build up and stretching, this was the case for me. The aspiration was a blessing.  It relieved me of the swelling


----------



## madem0iselle

i was told by my mom that by wearing heels, my calves will gain more muscles thus building up thicker calves...is this true? I mean I DO wear heels everyday. to school, i'd wear 3 inches, out for dinner/lunch errands i usually wear 4.5 inches...I actually don't need to wear heels because I am quite tall 5'7 but i just love the way heels look!! my parents hate it when I wear heels, don't know if they're saying this to scare me or what!LOL but it makes sense that you're putting pressure on the top of your feet--> muscles...any thoughts?


----------



## missus_jung

sappyeyes, Dr. Park told me about aspiration too and it sounded so painful! Did it hurt when he was doing it? Also, was the fluid builup and swelling painful?

madem0iselle, I'm not too sure how true this is, but I heard from a doctor that 2-inch heels are like the best shoes to be in because you don't work your muscles a lot, but the higher you go, the more your calves get to work out. I was really surprised because I'm a sneaker-lover, and I thought flat shoes were the best. Well, apparently not!


----------



## rhogiela

madem0iselle:  do we have the same parents?!  i too, am 5'7" and everytime i wear heels to see my parents, they both complain that i look "too tall" and don't need to wear heels.  i've told them time and time again that i don't wear heels to look tall, but rather because i love shoes and think heels are beautiful.

as for your question:  i wear heels EVERYDAY at work and have found that they give me a great calf workout!  i even asked my chiropractor, and he told me that high heels actually hold the foot and leg in a good position and that heels often get a bad reputation for no reason.   

hope that allays your concerns!!




madem0iselle said:


> i was told by my mom that by wearing heels, my calves will gain more muscles thus building up thicker calves...is this true? I mean I DO wear heels everyday. to school, i'd wear 3 inches, out for dinner/lunch errands i usually wear 4.5 inches...I actually don't need to wear heels because I am quite tall 5'7 but i just love the way heels look!! my parents hate it when I wear heels, don't know if they're saying this to scare me or what!LOL but it makes sense that you're putting pressure on the top of your feet--> muscles...any thoughts?


----------



## simplygm819

This is a good thread! I ran a lot when I was a kid and was always part of some track team so I have some decent sized calves as well. It would be nice to slim them down without surgery, of course.


----------



## Pichia

missus_jung said:


> sappyeyes, Dr. Park told me about aspiration too and it sounded so painful! Did it hurt when he was doing it? Also, was the fluid builup and swelling painful?
> 
> madem0iselle, I'm not too sure how true this is, but I heard from a doctor that 2-inch heels are like the best shoes to be in because you don't work your muscles a lot, but the higher you go, the more your calves get to work out. I was really surprised because I'm a sneaker-lover, and I thought flat shoes were the best. Well, apparently not!



I got aspiration done yesterday and again today, I dunno why he is doing it over 2 days but anyway, it doesn't hurt at all and it should be the least of your concerns. Becos seriously the recovery process of this surgery is hell on earth and I half died, I don't think I've ever been through this much pain before in my life, but hey, guess it's worth it and it's only 2 weeks of your life anyway. have fun


----------



## missus_jung

are you serious??? i'm thinking of going back to work on the 6th/7th day! were you able to move about on those days??


----------



## Pichia

missus_jung said:


> are you serious??? i'm thinking of going back to work on the 6th/7th day! were you able to move about on those days??



I had aspiration again today, so like 3 times lol.

I had my surgery on Monday and was out shopping on Friday with no problems really. But you must remember that on the 4th or 5th day after surgery your muscles begin to contract by themselves and you get this strange fatigue-like pain. Keep doing the stretching exercises even though you feel this and eventually the pain decreases. For me, I thought the pain was from walking too much so I ended up not doing exercises and staying in bed for 2 days- biiiig mistake. So by day 6 or 7, you should be able to go back to work. If you have a job that requires a lot of standing, you will probably be tired very quickly and should sit every 30min, if you have a sitting job you should stand and move around every 30min. Do you live in Korea? The worst part is waking up in the morning and taking that first step and doing the first stretch- whoooa paaaaiiiinnn


----------



## missus_jung

That's strange! Why did Dr Park do aspiration for you again??

Gosh, the exercises sound sooo painful! I've been reading about how everyone described their exercises and omg, it sounds scary! That's probably the only part I'm worried about now... and of course, scarring! But that's later on, so yeah ^^

Well, I'm a tuition teacher (Aren't most foreigners here in Korea working as that?? ^^; so I can probably get my students to do stretching with me every 30 mins! Hahaha ^0^ I'm worried about the standing part cox I'll be taking the subway everywhere I go, and Korean subway can be a horror at times. Will my calves actually give way from standing too much??


----------



## Pichia

missus_jung said:


> That's strange! Why did Dr Park do aspiration for you again??
> 
> Gosh, the exercises sound sooo painful! I've been reading about how everyone described their exercises and omg, it sounds scary! That's probably the only part I'm worried about now... and of course, scarring! But that's later on, so yeah ^^
> 
> Well, I'm a tuition teacher (Aren't most foreigners here in Korea working as that?? ^^; so I can probably get my students to do stretching with me every 30 mins! Hahaha ^0^ I'm worried about the standing part cox I'll be taking the subway everywhere I go, and Korean subway can be a horror at times. Will my calves actually give way from standing too much??



I have no idea why he aspirated me 3 times but I'm glad it's over. I'm on my 12th day post-surgery and travelled back to my home country on a 2hr+9hr+8hr flight plus 6hrs in Incheon airport plus 3hrs in Dubai and climbed down a flight of stairs with luggage and my legs haven't given me much problems lol. So I don't think your calves will just give away, trust me.

Scarring is not a problem cos he stitches inside and not outside. The swelling isn't bad, just elevate your legs when you sleep. Stretching exercises can be a pain but they become easier gradually. You look pretty funny doing it so you prolly wanna do it in private. It's like when Telletubbies stick out their bellies. On day 6/7, subway surfing might be a lil hard becos of the balancing, stiffness and pain. It's nothing unbearable though, you should manage. You can talk about all this with Dr Park, you should ask him questions thoroughly.

When you go for your surgery, tell him Shelley says thanks to him and his nurses and I miss them very much


----------



## Loveliy

Hi,
i thinking of doing calf reduction surgery at oz clinic too around the end of this year
however, i'm in grade 12 right now and i'm afraid that the meds will affect my marks. -- you know, make me feel sleepy, have headaches, etc
does it? or am i being paranoid?

thanks  

loveliy


----------



## missus_jung

Pichia said:


> I have no idea why he aspirated me 3 times but I'm glad it's over. I'm on my 12th day post-surgery and travelled back to my home country on a 2hr+9hr+8hr flight plus 6hrs in Incheon airport plus 3hrs in Dubai and climbed down a flight of stairs with luggage and my legs haven't given me much problems lol. So I don't think your calves will just give away, trust me.
> 
> Scarring is not a problem cos he stitches inside and not outside. The swelling isn't bad, just elevate your legs when you sleep. Stretching exercises can be a pain but they become easier gradually. You look pretty funny doing it so you prolly wanna do it in private. It's like when Telletubbies stick out their bellies. On day 6/7, subway surfing might be a lil hard becos of the balancing, stiffness and pain. It's nothing unbearable though, you should manage. You can talk about all this with Dr Park, you should ask him questions thoroughly.
> 
> When you go for your surgery, tell him Shelley says thanks to him and his nurses and I miss them very much


 
Aww, I will tell him that tomorrow!

Wow, a 19 hour flight? I'm guessing you live in North America? Anyway, I'm a little worried about the swelling too, so I'm actually planning to confine myself to my bed and elevate my legs all day! And of course, only leaving the bed every 30 mins for that stretching exercise!  Are the exercises that weird?! Cox some of my classes are like 2 hours straight, so I really think I need to do some stretching here and then!

Anyway, I'm soooo excited cox today's the last day my ugly calves will get to see this world! Yay!!  I can't believe this is happening to me!


----------



## missus_jung

Loveliy said:


> Hi,
> i thinking of doing calf reduction surgery at oz clinic too around the end of this year
> however, i'm in grade 12 right now and i'm afraid that the meds will affect my marks. -- you know, make me feel sleepy, have headaches, etc
> does it? or am i being paranoid?
> 
> thanks
> 
> loveliy


 
If you are in Grade 12, I would suggest you do it after your exams... cox you will be out for a while, and don't you need to go school?

In any case, I don't think the meds will affect you!


----------



## Loveliy

i'm thinking of getting it early in my holidays (my holidays starts at the 16 dec, ends at the 30 jan).
if i get it before the end of the year (around the 28 dec) do you think i will be recovered enough for school?
thanks~


----------



## kok79

Loveliy said:


> i'm thinking of getting it early in my holidays (my holidays starts at the 16 dec, ends at the 30 jan).
> if i get it before the end of the year (around the 28 dec) do you think i will be recovered enough for school?
> thanks~



I had my surgery 7 months ago, and I would definitely recommend do it during your holidays. 4-5 weeks post surgery recovery period would be best. For me personally, i needed at least a month to be able to walk properly. Everyone's recovery is different.. worst case it will take a  month to recover. Good luck.


----------



## Pichia

missus_jung I'd love to hear about your surgery, please let me know. Also, your calves get bigger right after surgery and then they become thin gradually. And the size fluctuates for about a year, lol


----------



## missus_jung

Loveliy, I think a month is more than enough rest! You should get it done then~ I'm actually doing it without any of my family/friends knowing about it. My boyfriend will absolutely kill me if he finds out about it and I'm meeting him in a month's time! So I think 1 month is more than enough to recover?

Pichia, I just came back from OZ! I had an overnight stay there! Guess what? I talked to Amy last night and she was saying that you had a very bright and charming character! She said you looked pretty too! Haha~ Anyway, my feet's all swollen now&#12640;&#12640; but amazingly, the stretching isn't painful! I thought it would bring tears to my eyes kinda pain, but I was able to do it pretty easily~ so yeah, like what kok79 said, everyone has different recovery rate. I could walk to the bathroom by myself and all!

Anyway, thanks for letting me know about the size of the calves after the surgery. I've been staring at them and wondering why they are still the same size! Or bigger! I even asked Dr. Park if he removed a lot of muscles just to confirm that I really did do the surgery! Hahaha  Oh and my toes stilll have that icky brownish/yellowish stain from the surgery. I wonder when it will fade off!

Still, I can't believe I did the surgery! Woooohoooo~~ I'm checking back in OZ on Thursday to remove my bandages and I'm diligently doing my stretching exercises every 30 mins haha


----------



## Loveliy

thanks kok79 and missus_jung for replying~
i wish i could get it done but i only had enough guts to tell my parents when it was too late. the tickets are like sky high now!
also, no matter what i say, my dad thinks there's too little time to recover, so i am going to get it done straight after my exams next year~~ 
i wish i didn't have to tell my parents too. i could of gotten when attendance at school didn't matter as much. I hope one month is enough time to recover too. 

good luck~~

(looks like i have to live with these club legs for another year T.T)


----------



## Pichia

missus_jung said:


> Loveliy, I think a month is more than enough rest! You should get it done then~ I'm actually doing it without any of my family/friends knowing about it. My boyfriend will absolutely kill me if he finds out about it and I'm meeting him in a month's time! So I think 1 month is more than enough to recover?
> 
> Pichia, I just came back from OZ! I had an overnight stay there! Guess what? I talked to Amy last night and she was saying that you had a very bright and charming character! She said you looked pretty too! Haha~ Anyway, my feet's all swollen now&#12640;&#12640; but amazingly, the stretching isn't painful! I thought it would bring tears to my eyes kinda pain, but I was able to do it pretty easily~ so yeah, like what kok79 said, everyone has different recovery rate. I could walk to the bathroom by myself and all!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me know about the size of the calves after the surgery. I've been staring at them and wondering why they are still the same size! Or bigger! I even asked Dr. Park if he removed a lot of muscles just to confirm that I really did do the surgery! Hahaha  Oh and my toes stilll have that icky brownish/yellowish stain from the surgery. I wonder when it will fade off!
> 
> Still, I can't believe I did the surgery! Woooohoooo~~ I'm checking back in OZ on Thursday to remove my bandages and I'm diligently doing my stretching exercises every 30 mins haha



Yay well at least the most embarassing part is over - that yellow stuff that Amy rubs on you has a bad smell and colour hey, and you can't shower until the spongey stuff are removed so you gotta wait till Thursday? Amy said that about me?, well she and the other nurse are also very pretty aren't they. Anyway, your feet and legs remain swollen for about 3 days and they get bigger O_O but stretch and it goes down. Remember to elevate. Also make sure you're doing the stretching exercises properly, the lower belly has to touch the wall and the distance between the wall and feet should be at least the length of your foot. Also ask Dr Park questions thoroughly esp. about your healing process and what to expect - he is like a toothpaste, you squeeze it a bit and some comes out - he drops little bits of information and I did a lot of guess work. It's good you could go to bathroom by yourself! I didn't stay overnight though cos I was getting bored and needed TV (that's my motivation haha). Please ask Dr P how many grams of muscle he removed from you. What's your original circumference and height?
Oh, also the calves don't just become thin, like mine (2 weeks post-surgery) is only slightly thinner becos I still have swelling. He gives you these tight-as-heck compression stockings to wear 24 hrs for 3 months and eventually they will become their thin state. So you gotta be patient 

And how irritating is their doorbell!!


----------



## kok79

Pichia said:


> Yay well at least the most embarassing part is over - that yellow stuff that Amy rubs on you has a bad smell and colour hey, and you can't shower until the spongey stuff are removed so you gotta wait till Thursday? Amy said that about me?, well she and the other nurse are also very pretty aren't they. Anyway, your feet and legs remain swollen for about 3 days and they get bigger O_O but stretch and it goes down. Remember to elevate. Also make sure you're doing the stretching exercises properly, the lower belly has to touch the wall and the distance between the wall and feet should be at least the length of your foot. Also ask Dr Park questions thoroughly esp. about your healing process and what to expect - he is like a toothpaste, you squeeze it a bit and some comes out - he drops little bits of information and I did a lot of guess work. It's good you could go to bathroom by yourself! I didn't stay overnight though cos I was getting bored and needed TV (that's my motivation haha). Please ask Dr P how many grams of muscle he removed from you. What's your original circumference and height?
> Oh, also the calves don't just become thin, like mine (2 weeks post-surgery) is only slightly thinner becos I still have swelling. He gives you these tight-as-heck compression stockings to wear 24 hrs for 3 months and eventually they will become their thin state. So you gotta be patient
> 
> And how irritating is their doorbell!!




i like your description about Dr Park.. like toothpaste..its so true, you kinda have to dig information from him. I didn't stay overnight either, i was lucky i had my partner with me, so Dr Park allowed me to go back to the hotel and rest.  It took me about 3 months to see the true result of my surgery. i must admit it was the best thing i did and only wished i had it done earlier. I had a very hard recovery, i was in severe pain  for 2 weeks and wasn't able to do my stretches... i had to rely on a wheelchair at the airport to get around. Anyway, it has been worth it...I am now so much more confident with my body and can stop hiding my legs in long pants. I am still getting tightness in the mornings and i have numbness on my right foot. The numbness was quite severe after surgery and but it less now, but it hasn't fully disappeared  yet. I have lost 3-4 cms on both legs but the main thing is my legs look a like thinner and straighter. I am happy with my result.


----------



## missus_jung

I actually showered yesterday! I'm the kind of girl who needs her daily shower or my hair gets really gross! Anyway I bought 2 stools before the operation - one for me to sit on it, the other for my legs, and I wash only the upper half of my body haha  Anyway, the yellow stuff actually made me choke! I was coughing badly cox of the smell and the anaesthecian asked me if I caught a cold 

Anyway, about the stretching exercise, Amy taught me to do squats in addition to making my belly touch the wall! The squats are so strange cox I've never heard anyone talking about that in forums! I feel that the squats kind of push all the swelling down to my foot too... or is it just my imagination? haha  anyway, my recovery process is going too well that I'm actually kind of scared! People usually complain about how painful it was and everything, so I'm worried that my calves wouldn't shrink as much &#12640;&#12640; I'd better go check with Dr. Park tomorrow about how many grams of muscle he removed! How much did he remove from yours? My calf circumference was about 35 I think.. my right calf was slightly bigger than my left.

I have numbness in my left foot! I hope it disappears with time... About the stockings, I think I'm going to choose black! hahaha what colour did you all choose??


----------



## kok79

missus_jung said:


> I actually showered yesterday! I'm the kind of girl who needs her daily shower or my hair gets really gross! Anyway I bought 2 stools before the operation - one for me to sit on it, the other for my legs, and I wash only the upper half of my body haha  Anyway, the yellow stuff actually made me choke! I was coughing badly cox of the smell and the anaesthecian asked me if I caught a cold
> 
> Anyway, about the stretching exercise, Amy taught me to do squats in addition to making my belly touch the wall! The squats are so strange cox I've never heard anyone talking about that in forums! I feel that the squats kind of push all the swelling down to my foot too... or is it just my imagination? haha  anyway, my recovery process is going too well that I'm actually kind of scared! People usually complain about how painful it was and everything, so I'm worried that my calves wouldn't shrink as much &#12640;&#12640; I'd better go check with Dr. Park tomorrow about how many grams of muscle he removed! How much did he remove from yours? My calf circumference was about 35 I think.. my right calf was slightly bigger than my left.
> 
> I have numbness in my left foot! I hope it disappears with time... About the stockings, I think I'm going to choose black! hahaha what colour did you all choose??



i choose black and beige. I actually hated wearing the stockings, i found them really uncomfortable and they would hurt the back of my knee. i found out after a few weeks from dr park, that i could wear the bandages instead of the stockings. Had I known this from the very start, i would have worn the bandages on the plane back home. I dun actually dun how much grams of muscle dr park  removed. never really thought about asking him this question. From my communications from other girls who have had the surgery, everyone's results varied, but most have been happy with their choice to have the surgery. My recovery was going well for the first 3 days but by day 4, i started getting spasm which prevented me from stretching for about 2 weeks. Even today, my left calve is still very tight in the morning and during the day, i have to keep stretching it out.


----------



## Pichia

Wow it took you 3 months to see the true results O_O! After he aspirated my calves, they were really thin, but then swelling came back and now they don't look that thin, so it will be about 3 months before they go back to how they looked after aspiration? I mean swelling isn't permanent, so without body fluids there the muscle remaining would look like they did after aspiration? I'm sorry you had such a hard recovery kok79, the more your muscles contract by themselves after day 4, the more you should have forced yourself to stretch. I was also in severe pain and didn't stretch for 2 days but then Dr Park forced me to stretch, he pushed me against the wall x_X
Though, I'm very happy that you're happy with your results! So after 2 weeks you had to learn how to stretch again from the beginning?

The stockings also hurts the back of my knees! And they are a mission to put on, my poor finger nails! Strangely enough, they always wake me up in the middle of the night due to a severe pain on the heels of my feet which feel like bruises, so I have to remove the stockings when that happens, no idea why. I have a black pair and a beige pair too. I don't think bandages would have the same effect as the stockings, I mean the stockings are sooooo tight.


----------



## Pichia

I'm actually having problems picturing you on these stools and showering, lol..
Well after surgery your throat feels like crap hey cos they shove a tube down there.

They already told you to do squats this early? Wow, you are a fast healer. For me, the squats were more painful than the teletubbie exercise so I couldn't put all my weight onto them cos I did feel like it was pushing everything down. And it made my knees and arms tired, so I actually stopped doing that exercise altogether and now I only do it for like 2 seconds quickly every now and again. Don't worry, a fast recovery is a good thing wahaha, actually my day 3 or 4 my recovery was also fast, but watch out by day 4-5, remember don't stop stretching! He removed 450g from me, but I have really short calves = =
I also had numbness in my right foot, he did something to the nerve there that's why it's gone numb. Don't worry you regain feeling there, I'm slowly regaining sensation.


----------



## missus_jung

kok79 said:


> i choose black and beige. I actually hated wearing the stockings, i found them really uncomfortable and they would hurt the back of my knee. i found out after a few weeks from dr park, that i could wear the bandages instead of the stockings. Had I known this from the very start, i would have worn the bandages on the plane back home. I dun actually dun how much grams of muscle dr park removed. never really thought about asking him this question. From my communications from other girls who have had the surgery, everyone's results varied, but most have been happy with their choice to have the surgery. My recHwovery was going well for the first 3 days but by day 4, i started getting spasm which prevented me from stretching for about 2 weeks. Even today, my left calve is still very tight in the morning and during the day, i have to keep stretching it out.


 
Haha both of you chose black and beige! I think I'm gonna go with 2 black! I'm looking forward to wearing the bandages actually... seems more like an upgrade from bandages!  Anyway, I'm actually really hoping I'll get the spasms because it seems that everyone who gets it has a better result! How long has it been since you did the surgery? I can't believe you're still stretching!


----------



## missus_jung

Pichia, you did the aspiration and the swelling went down, but it's swelling again now?? I hope I get to see my really thin calves after the aspiration! I got the foam removed today, and they wrapped new bandages around my calves so I guess I can't bathe properly for a few more days &#12640;&#12640; My bathing position is kind of like an L, if you can picture that! So I'm sitting down with my legs straight in front of me haha I told Dr. Park today that I showered and he laughed 

Anyway, Dr. Park said he couldn't remember exactly how much muscles he removed from me, but he said it's about 400 - 500g. I don't know if you guys stayed in Korea long enough to go to a Korean meat restaurant, but he said it's like the portion of 2 person's worth of meat that people order hahahaha what a strange way to express it! Before the operation, I even asked him if he would set aside some of my muscles to let me take a look at them and he was like, why?!?!?!!!! 

Dr. Park was pretty amazed at my recovery speed too.. He even asked if I was really flexible to start with (even Amy asked me if I did Yoga) but I'm about as flexible as a block of wood to start with so I have no idea why the stretches are easy to me. Things are going too well that it's strange! It's the end of my 4th day soon, so I really really hope I get the spasms! Hahaha I hate the squats! I only do them for 30 seconds! Dr Park didn't specify how long I have to squat for anyway 

Oh yeah, do post up pictures of your pre-op and post-op results!


----------



## Pichia

He only gives you 1 pair and the other pair you have to buy for 60 grand. I now wear bandages when I go to sleep cos these stockings have woken me up every night except one and forced me to rip them off.

Swelling comes and goes, like the other girl said it took her 3 months to see her true results. The doc told me the shape of the legs will be changing up to a year. Swelling lasts a long time, this isn't some instant pudding. The nurses will be changing your bandages every visit, you have to shower and wash your legs, remove the bandages when you shower and put them back on yourself.

He said squats are about a minute so maybe you should listen to him. If you're not getting additional symptoms then you're lucky, you're a fast healer.


----------



## Pichia

What kind of work do you do? ESL teacher?


----------



## missus_jung

Pichia said:


> He only gives you 1 pair and the other pair you have to buy for 60 grand. I now wear bandages when I go to sleep cos these stockings have woken me up every night except one and forced me to rip them off.
> 
> Swelling comes and goes, like the other girl said it took her 3 months to see her true results. The doc told me the shape of the legs will be changing up to a year. Swelling lasts a long time, this isn't some instant pudding. The nurses will be changing your bandages every visit, you have to shower and wash your legs, remove the bandages when you shower and put them back on yourself.
> 
> He said squats are about a minute so maybe you should listen to him. If you're not getting additional symptoms then you're lucky, you're a fast healer.


 
OMG the stretches are a pain in the ass now!!!  It started getting a little bad yesterday, but this morning was hell!!! I had to force my belly to the wall and that took me like 15 seconds! My calves are so swollen now that I can't even put my 2 hands together around it :cry: Makes me feel like I've gotten fatter haha  At least I know it's because of the swelling! I'm going back to OZ tomorrow, so hopefully things will get better...

Anyway, I'm actually a university student here in Korea.. decided to do 2 years here before going back to Canada! I'm an overseas korean, so that's why I can take up jobs like teaching English and all, or else it'll be illegal! Those are more like tuition jobs, so it doesn't take up that much of my time. Thank god it's the holidays now so I don't have to go to school!

I'm not too sure if I should remove the bandages cox it's taped? I was thinking if I untape it and tape it back too many times, it will just fall apart.

Are you still experiencing difficulties in walking? You are about 2-3 weeks into your post-op right?


----------



## Pichia

missus_jung said:


> OMG the stretches are a pain in the ass now!!!  It started getting a little bad yesterday, but this morning was hell!!! I had to force my belly to the wall and that took me like 15 seconds! My calves are so swollen now that I can't even put my 2 hands together around it :cry: Makes me feel like I've gotten fatter haha  At least I know it's because of the swelling! I'm going back to OZ tomorrow, so hopefully things will get better...
> 
> Anyway, I'm actually a university student here in Korea.. decided to do 2 years here before going back to Canada! I'm an overseas korean, so that's why I can take up jobs like teaching English and all, or else it'll be illegal! Those are more like tuition jobs, so it doesn't take up that much of my time. Thank god it's the holidays now so I don't have to go to school!
> 
> I'm not too sure if I should remove the bandages cox it's taped? I was thinking if I untape it and tape it back too many times, it will just fall apart.
> 
> Are you still experiencing difficulties in walking? You are about 2-3 weeks into your post-op right?



I told you... now you're feeling it. This will remain for about 4-5 days, the mornings are hellish but it gets better day by day. You're swelling this much O_O, whoa, are you elevating your legs? Yes you untape your bandages, roll it up, take a nice long shower and wrap it back around neatly and tightly. Make sure you wrap it properly or else your swelling becomes disproportionate wahaha, actually that's more funny than serious.

Oh! You're a gyopo or whatever it's called. So you are fluent in Korean then? I've actually been studying to Korean for some time but it's like so hard to pronounce. I had no problems  learning and pronouncing Japanese and Chinese but Korean is like a tongue twister D-:
Anyway I'm trying to get a job for me and my friend for February next year in Seoul, maybe will run into you 

And actually I experience no difficulties in walking at all, only the first step in the morning, but after stretch no.1 it's all better. I can even skip a bit (a poor attempt at running) and I'm sure I can jump (but landing might be painful) and I can stand on my toes (for a short while) and almost cross my legs.


----------



## missus_jung

Pichia said:


> I told you... now you're feeling it. This will remain for about 4-5 days, the mornings are hellish but it gets better day by day. You're swelling this much O_O, whoa, are you elevating your legs? Yes you untape your bandages, roll it up, take a nice long shower and wrap it back around neatly and tightly. Make sure you wrap it properly or else your swelling becomes disproportionate wahaha, actually that's more funny than serious.
> 
> Oh! You're a gyopo or whatever it's called. So you are fluent in Korean then? I've actually been studying to Korean for some time but it's like so hard to pronounce. I had no problems learning and pronouncing Japanese and Chinese but Korean is like a tongue twister D-:
> Anyway I'm trying to get a job for me and my friend for February next year in Seoul, maybe will run into you
> 
> And actually I experience no difficulties in walking at all, only the first step in the morning, but after stretch no.1 it's all better. I can even skip a bit (a poor attempt at running) and I'm sure I can jump (but landing might be painful) and I can stand on my toes (for a short while) and almost cross my legs.


 
Yeah... even Dr. Park was saying that stretch while you can cox it will get worse. It feels like I'm paying for all the good days! I am elevating my legs! You mean my swelling isn't normal? I'd better check with Dr. Park tomorrow. I wonder if he will do the aspiration for me if I ask. I saw the disproportion of muscles before! When the nurse removed the foam, my legs were soooo distorted!:lolots: I laughed when I saw it!

Yeah, gyopo is right. My Korean isn't that good, but I understand more than I speak it, so with my boyfriend, he usually speaks in Korean and I answer in English  I actually think Korean is a lot easier than Chinese and Japanese! I learnt those two languages too, but I find Korean the easiest! Chinese is a horror.. gosh, every word is different! Are you gonna come back Korea to work as a full-time teacher?

Gosh, I hope I will be able to do that in 2-3 weeks time! My boyfriend's coming out of army soon for a holiday, and I wanna be able to go out on dates with him then!


----------



## Pichia

missus_jung said:


> Yeah... even Dr. Park was saying that stretch while you can cox it will get worse. It feels like I'm paying for all the good days! I am elevating my legs! You mean my swelling isn't normal? I'd better check with Dr. Park tomorrow. I wonder if he will do the aspiration for me if I ask. I saw the disproportion of muscles before! When the nurse removed the foam, my legs were soooo distorted!:lolots: I laughed when I saw it!
> 
> Yeah, gyopo is right. My Korean isn't that good, but I understand more than I speak it, so with my boyfriend, he usually speaks in Korean and I answer in English  I actually think Korean is a lot easier than Chinese and Japanese! I learnt those two languages too, but I find Korean the easiest! Chinese is a horror.. gosh, every word is different! Are you gonna come back Korea to work as a full-time teacher?
> 
> Gosh, I hope I will be able to do that in 2-3 weeks time! My boyfriend's coming out of army soon for a holiday, and I wanna be able to go out on dates with him then!



No your swelling is probably normal, don't worry swelling resolves with time. He won't do aspiration until at least 9 days or so. I hope you took a shower

Oh so you're a gyopo, I would be a huaqiao which is a Chinese descendent. And ya I'm looking for full-time teaching placement. Chinese isn't hard for me of course, Japanese is similar to English in pronounciation but Korean is still out of my league at the mo, hopefully I can pick it up soon like that Chinese guy in Super Junior wahaha

Don't worry you can def go on dates with your boyfriend when he returns, he won't even notice


----------



## missus_jung

Pichia said:


> No your swelling is probably normal, don't worry swelling resolves with time. He won't do aspiration until at least 9 days or so. I hope you took a shower
> 
> Oh so you're a gyopo, I would be a huaqiao which is a Chinese descendent. And ya I'm looking for full-time teaching placement. Chinese isn't hard for me of course, Japanese is similar to English in pronounciation but Korean is still out of my league at the mo, hopefully I can pick it up soon like that Chinese guy in Super Junior wahaha
> 
> Don't worry you can def go on dates with your boyfriend when he returns, he won't even notice


 
I'm doing the aspiration this Wednesday! I can't wait~~~How does he do the aspiration? Could you explain in details?

Wow are you a university graduate then? I've always thought that everyone here would be in their teens or early 20s or something... Anyway, how much of Korean can you speak? Are you learning it in a language center?

Oh yeah, are you still swelling? How bad is the swelling? I asked Dr. Park today and he said that even after aspiration, it can still swell if I walk around too much. He recommended me to elevate my legs for 1 month, but he said it would be good if I do it for 2 - 3 months! Are you still elevating your leg?


----------



## dbtbandit67

kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?



Swimming.


----------



## Pichia

missus_jung said:


> I'm doing the aspiration this Wednesday! I can't wait~~~How does he do the aspiration? Could you explain in details?
> 
> Wow are you a university graduate then? I've always thought that everyone here would be in their teens or early 20s or something... Anyway, how much of Korean can you speak? Are you learning it in a language center?
> 
> Oh yeah, are you still swelling? How bad is the swelling? I asked Dr. Park today and he said that even after aspiration, it can still swell if I walk around too much. He recommended me to elevate my legs for 1 month, but he said it would be good if I do it for 2 - 3 months! Are you still elevating your leg?



You lie on your stomach and he takes a syringe which he sticks in your calf, the area where he took out the gastro-bla-bla muscle. He sucks and sucks and a hellalot of fluid gets removed. He empties the syringe but the needle remains in your leg, then he reattaches the thing and continues sucking, this goes on for 4 or 5 times. He them massages your legs, like squeezing everything out, sometimes (not to scare you) he moves the needle around inside your leg, which hurts a bit but not extremely. Ya, that's about it, if he feels theres more fluid that will develop, he will do aspiration a couple more times.

I'm 21 so I am in my early 20s but I'm a university graduate. What are you studying? There's like so many folks applying to S.Korea - I mean wth gimme a space! I don't want to go to the other places, only Seoul y'know. My inspiration to learning Korean was actually the music, hehe, I can sing it better than I speak it. I can say very very little...but I can read fine-ish. Reading's good tho, I can go to karaoke 

Yes my legs do swell and it will take about 3 months for the results to be "remarkable". And of course I elevate my legs, as uncomfortable as that is... and those darn stockings


----------



## missus_jung

Pichia said:


> You lie on your stomach and he takes a syringe which he sticks in your calf, the area where he took out the gastro-bla-bla muscle. He sucks and sucks and a hellalot of fluid gets removed. He empties the syringe but the needle remains in your leg, then he reattaches the thing and continues sucking, this goes on for 4 or 5 times. He them massages your legs, like squeezing everything out, sometimes (not to scare you) he moves the needle around inside your leg, which hurts a bit but not extremely. Ya, that's about it, if he feels theres more fluid that will develop, he will do aspiration a couple more times.
> 
> I'm 21 so I am in my early 20s but I'm a university graduate. What are you studying? There's like so many folks applying to S.Korea - I mean wth gimme a space! I don't want to go to the other places, only Seoul y'know. My inspiration to learning Korean was actually the music, hehe, I can sing it better than I speak it. I can say very very little...but I can read fine-ish. Reading's good tho, I can go to karaoke
> 
> Yes my legs do swell and it will take about 3 months for the results to be "remarkable". And of course I elevate my legs, as uncomfortable as that is... and those darn stockings


 
Gosh, sleeping with my legs elevated is sooooo uncomfortable! I woke up around 3 plus and it's nearing 5 now! I'm still not able to sleep! My ass hurts from sleeping on it  I usually sleep on my side, all curled up, so this is a very uncomfortable sleeping position. I can't believe I have to endure this for a few months!

OMG  that sounds painful! Were you able to walk immediately after the aspiration or was it still awkward and swollen like just a little? I feel that when I walk now, I kind of waddle like a duck haha 

I'm doing International Studies right now (only English course in Korea universities anyway) but when I go back Canada, I plan to do International Relations. I hope most of my credits get transferred over! Hmm, I heard that it is a little difficult trying to get a full-time job in Seoul... Usually the vacancies are in the outskirts of Seoul or further away. Have you tried looking at Seoul Craigslist? Under Job, Education, you should be able to find something  If you're American/Canadian, it'll be a lot easier for you  They usually prefer North Americans. Yeah, Korean's easy that way. As long as you get the alphabets nailed down, you can read everything! I assume you're living in North America, since you mentioned you transited in Dubai... but seriously, karaoke is so expensive there! When you get here, you'll be crashing the karaoke places all the time!

How bad is your swelling now? I'm hoping to resume my normal life, walking around and stuff, but after Dr. Park said that if I walk too much I'll get swelling, I'm kinda reserved about that now....


----------



## kok79

missus_jung said:


> Gosh, sleeping with my legs elevated is sooooo uncomfortable! I woke up around 3 plus and it's nearing 5 now! I'm still not able to sleep! My ass hurts from sleeping on it  I usually sleep on my side, all curled up, so this is a very uncomfortable sleeping position. I can't believe I have to endure this for a few months!
> 
> OMG  that sounds painful! Were you able to walk immediately after the aspiration or was it still awkward and swollen like just a little? I feel that when I walk now, I kind of waddle like a duck haha
> 
> I'm doing International Studies right now (only English course in Korea universities anyway) but when I go back Canada, I plan to do International Relations. I hope most of my credits get transferred over! Hmm, I heard that it is a little difficult trying to get a full-time job in Seoul... Usually the vacancies are in the outskirts of Seoul or further away. Have you tried looking at Seoul Craigslist? Under Job, Education, you should be able to find something  If you're American/Canadian, it'll be a lot easier for you  They usually prefer North Americans. Yeah, Korean's easy that way. As long as you get the alphabets nailed down, you can read everything! I assume you're living in North America, since you mentioned you transited in Dubai... but seriously, karaoke is so expensive there! When you get here, you'll be crashing the karaoke places all the time!
> 
> How bad is your swelling now? I'm hoping to resume my normal life, walking around and stuff, but after Dr. Park said that if I walk too much I'll get swelling, I'm kinda reserved about that now....




I asked the hotel for extra pillows, like 5 more so i can tuck the pillow around the side which gives the body more support, i found this to be really helpful, maybe give that a good.


----------



## missus_jung

kok79 said:


> I asked the hotel for extra pillows, like 5 more so i can tuck the pillow around the side which gives the body more support, i found this to be really helpful, maybe give that a good.


 
Unfortunately, I'm not staying at a hotel! I'm living at my own place... don't have that many pillows and if I buy 5 pillows now, where am I going to put them later?? Hahaha but you know what? I tried stuffing my extra blankets around my sides and it really works! I felt better after that... I would definitely go out and buy those pillows if I know where to put them later! Haha 

Anyway I did my aspiration yesterday and I'm going back again this Saturday for more aspiration! I have A LOT of bruising on my tendons, so Dr. Park told me to wrap a warm towel over them often, and massage them from time to time. He massaged it for me and I was like AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! He has superhuman might, I tell you. I decided to take the subway home instead of taking a cab, and I think the more I walk, the better I feel, though I'm not too sure if I wanna walk that much cox my feet are swelling a lot.

I went to work today too. Took the subway for an hour, walk, taught for 2 hours, walk, took the subway again and walk more. It did feel uncomfortable standing for like 20 minutes, but now, I don't get sharp pains when I walk anymore, though I'm still walking kinda slow. I wonder when can I walk normally..


----------



## ashmi99

Good luck with all your recoveries!  Just wanted to add something about the stockings.  I believe I ordered some open-toed stockings as well as thigh highs.  The thigh highs were really good because I could roll them down, just below my knee crease so there wasn't the pressure on the incision.  In fact, I'm pretty sure my incision got infected because after I had been back a while, it hurt and I noticed fluid coming out of it.  I just kept neosporin on it.


----------



## nyckitty

missus_jung said:


> Gosh, sleeping with my legs elevated is sooooo uncomfortable! I woke up around 3 plus and it's nearing 5 now! I'm still not able to sleep! My ass hurts from sleeping on it  I usually sleep on my side, all curled up, so this is a very uncomfortable sleeping position. I can't believe I have to endure this for a few months!
> 
> OMG  that sounds painful! Were you able to walk immediately after the aspiration or was it still awkward and swollen like just a little? I feel that when I walk now, I kind of waddle like a duck haha
> 
> I'm doing International Studies right now (only English course in Korea universities anyway) but when I go back Canada, I plan to do International Relations. I hope most of my credits get transferred over! Hmm, I heard that it is a little difficult trying to get a full-time job in Seoul... Usually the vacancies are in the outskirts of Seoul or further away. Have you tried looking at Seoul Craigslist? Under Job, Education, you should be able to find something  If you're American/Canadian, it'll be a lot easier for you  They usually prefer North Americans. Yeah, Korean's easy that way. As long as you get the alphabets nailed down, you can read everything! I assume you're living in North America, since you mentioned you transited in Dubai... but seriously, karaoke is so expensive there! When you get here, you'll be crashing the karaoke places all the time!
> 
> How bad is your swelling now? I'm hoping to resume my normal life, walking around and stuff, but after Dr. Park said that if I walk too much I'll get swelling, I'm kinda reserved about that now....



hi there! i'm fairly new to the purse forum. i had an account a while ago when i came across the first postings about dr oz and couldn't remember username and password so i created a new one.

i'm really happy to read everyone's success stories - and especially so recent!

i had a few questions for you if you didn't mind me pm-ing you. moreso about price. 

i'm a college student. 28 years old, 5'2, 140 and my calves are EIGHTEEN INCHES. i've known about dr park for a while but now i think i might finally have the $$$$ for the operation! i just e-mailed him asking for a quote, but my question to you guys that have successfully completed it is:

not including the operation quote, how much do you think you roughly paid for accommodations/food/etc? i think i'm going to try to go for 2 weeks because that has been suggested by most. 

thanks!!!!


----------



## nyckitty

kok79 said:


> I asked the hotel for extra pillows, like 5 more so i can tuck the pillow around the side which gives the body more support, i found this to be really helpful, maybe give that a good.



i wanted to write you too just in case missus_jung doesn't check this thread anymore...

but my question was basically surgery quote aside, how much do you think you spent on accommodations and food for 2 weeks? $1000 US? maybe more? i would really appreciate your feedback! thanks


----------



## sara.p

i definitely agree - running does make them bigger- my calves were the biggest when i did track... and shrunk when i stopped running.... lol i still wish i had my track body back even if it meant having bigger calves... it was the one time i had the cut (in my abs)... lol


----------



## nyckitty

sara.p said:


> i definitely agree - running does make them bigger- my calves were the biggest when i did track... and shrunk when i stopped running.... lol i still wish i had my track body back even if it meant having bigger calves... it was the one time i had the cut (in my abs)... lol



were you short distance? i was a sprinter/hurdler (and i was also born with big calves), so mine are pretty monstrous. 

my ex boyfriend was a long distance runner and his are so lean. it's definitely true that if you are long distance you are leaner. 

i'm not sure if yoga or pilates would help - i'm sure it does, but it wouldn't give me as dramatic results as surgery would.


----------



## xiaowudi123

hi everyone!recently my girlfriend want to do the calves nerves reduction.dou you have some advices about that.i saw your posts before.i feel the nerves reduction is bad.can you tell me some detail that come from your experience in korea!! thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## sara.p

nyckitty said:


> were you short distance? i was a sprinter/hurdler (and i was also born with big calves), so mine are pretty monstrous.
> 
> my ex boyfriend was a long distance runner and his are so lean. it's definitely true that if you are long distance you are leaner.
> 
> i'm not sure if yoga or pilates would help - i'm sure it does, but it wouldn't give me as dramatic results as surgery would.



lol yes i was short distance - threehundreds. i feel like most of the long distance runners in track tend to be longer and leaner naturally - most of the track people were already long and lean before doing track, and after quitting, still looked the same.


----------



## happymeow

nyckitty said:


> hi there! i'm fairly new to the purse forum. i had an account a while ago when i came across the first postings about dr oz and couldn't remember username and password so i created a new one.
> 
> i'm really happy to read everyone's success stories - and especially so recent!
> 
> i had a few questions for you if you didn't mind me pm-ing you. moreso about price.
> 
> i'm a college student. 28 years old, 5'2, 140 and my calves are EIGHTEEN INCHES. i've known about dr park for a while but now i think i might finally have the $$$$ for the operation! i just e-mailed him asking for a quote, but my question to you guys that have successfully completed it is:
> 
> not including the operation quote, how much do you think you roughly paid for accommodations/food/etc? i think i'm going to try to go for 2 weeks because that has been suggested by most.
> 
> thanks!!!!



Hello !! I am just curious to know, how much did Dr. charge for surgery??

Thank you !! WHen are you having the surgery? Good luck =D


----------



## missus_jung

Hi nyckitty and happymeow,

yeah it kinda died down so i didn't check the forum often! anyway i paid 6 million won for the surgery because i stupidly did the nerve ablation surgery a few years back (waste of my money!). anyway, i'm actually living in korea so i don't think i'm the right person to answer about accommodation/food. Are you coming alone or with a buddy? If you are coming alone, I actually wouldn't mind offering my place to you, if you don't mind staying with me  that is if you wanna save some money! if you choose to stay at the hotel dr park recommends, i don't think 1000's gonna last for 14 days. hotel would cost you 840 for 2 weeks, and if you order takeout/eat out every day, i seriously doubt it. you still have to set aside some money for your extra pair of stockings!

anyway, my calves are down from 35cm to 32cm! it doesn't sound like a big difference, but it is obvious! like it looks a lot better. i'm actually hoping it'll shrink more ^^;;

xiaowudi123, i did the nerve ablation surgery before, and i DO NOT recommend it. Unless your girlfriend has a generally thin calf with just some bulging at the top, tell her no. what nerve ablation surgery does is to smoothe out the bulge, that's all. it does NOT decrease the size of your calves. trust me, i threw $2500 down the drain for that. in terms of safety, i would say it's probably 90% safe. the only advantages of the nerve surgery are quick recovery and its cheap pricetag.


----------



## daisy1985

congrats missus jung! I'm happy you're seeing results so fast already!!

i have time off in the next 2 weeks and really want to get the surgery done. i e-mailed dr. park and he said my surgery would be 6,300,000 won. -_- there would be no additional cost, and the compression stocking is free. i don't know... it seems expensive to me... because i didn't get any prior surgery done on my legs. what do you guys think? :/ i'm thinking whether i should question him about the prices.... since in his website, it did say between 5,300,000-6,300,000 won....


----------



## missus_jung

daisy1985 said:


> congrats missus jung! I'm happy you're seeing results so fast already!!
> 
> i have time off in the next 2 weeks and really want to get the surgery done. i e-mailed dr. park and he said my surgery would be 6,300,000 won. -_- there would be no additional cost, and the compression stocking is free. i don't know... it seems expensive to me... because i didn't get any prior surgery done on my legs. what do you guys think? :/ i'm thinking whether i should question him about the prices.... since in his website, it did say between 5,300,000-6,300,000 won....


 
well, i'm 6 weeks post op! i'm a greedy person, so i'm actually not thaaaat satisfied with my legs yet! anyway i think you should ask him why, cuz i did it too! btw, the first compression stocking he gives you is free, but you have to get another one cuz you'll be wearing them 24/7! you can't always wear the same pair! wash one, wear one, and switch. i had to get skin tapes from him too, so extra stockings+skin tapes = 78,000 won


----------



## daisy1985

Thanks for the tip missus_jung. ^^ I'll keep that in mind. BTW, did you lose any weight from the calf reduction? just curious 

Well, I e-mailed Dr. Park and got a reply from him. He said the cost is dependent on the circumference of the calf. So, the bigger your calves the more expensive the surgery will be... but the highest it gets is only 6,300,000 won.  The good news is that if you pay in cash, he'll give a 4% discount. LOL Oh my... I wouldn't even know where to stash all that cash and bring it to him... probably need a carry on or something. hehe So, with the 4% discount, it'll be under 6,100,000 won... 

I'm only 70% certain that I'll go through the surgery though... kinda scared just thinking about it. But Summer is not too far away... and everyone is gonna be wearing mini skirts and short shorts... *sigh* ><


----------



## missus_jung

daisy1985 said:


> Thanks for the tip missus_jung. ^^ I'll keep that in mind. BTW, did you lose any weight from the calf reduction? just curious
> 
> Well, I e-mailed Dr. Park and got a reply from him. He said the cost is dependent on the circumference of the calf. So, the bigger your calves the more expensive the surgery will be... but the highest it gets is only 6,300,000 won. The good news is that if you pay in cash, he'll give a 4% discount. LOL Oh my... I wouldn't even know where to stash all that cash and bring it to him... probably need a carry on or something. hehe So, with the 4% discount, it'll be under 6,100,000 won...
> 
> I'm only 70% certain that I'll go through the surgery though... kinda scared just thinking about it. But Summer is not too far away... and everyone is gonna be wearing mini skirts and short shorts... *sigh* ><


 
I did lose weight! Like about 2 kg? Actually, after the operation and till the day Dr. Park aspirated my leg, I didn't have that good an appetite. Maybe because of the pain?  So I guess that helped too, but I'm sure losing all those unwanted muscles helped the most! 

HAHA well, I guess if you are in Korea, you can probably use those 100,000 cheques. That would be a lot better than a suitcase of 10,000! Anyway, if you are paying in cash, I'm pretty sure you can bargain it down to 6 million!

Seriously, just do it before summer comes! To be honest, I kinda regretted doing the surgery when it got reeaaaalllyyy painful stretching/walking, but now, I'm really glad I did it. I'm even wearing boots that end in the middle of my calves now, and the best thing is, I'm confident wearing them! I even catch myself looking at my legs every time I walk by a mirror! Anyway, it's not really that scary. I did it alone, and went through the recovery process without anyone supporting me, so I'm sure you can do it too!


----------



## Chanel522

I didn't read through all the posts on this thread, but my trainer just told me today when I saw him that there are different exercises you can do to work different parts of the calf.  If you do exercises that focus on the top part of you calf it will work that muscle and slim it down without bulking up your lower calf near your ankle.  That along with really stretching your muscles out well a few times a day and combining pilates or yoga should help.


----------



## shoe gal

Chanel522 said:


> I didn't read through all the posts on this thread, but my trainer just told me today when I saw him that there are different exercises you can do to work different parts of the calf.  If you do exercises that focus on the top part of you calf it will work that muscle and slim it down without bulking up your lower calf near your ankle.  That along with really stretching your muscles out well a few times a day and combining pilates or yoga should help.



what specific exercises work the top part of the calf? 

I've found pilates helps a lot, by the way!


----------



## Chanel522

shoe gal said:


> what specific exercises work the top part of the calf?
> 
> I've found pilates helps a lot, by the way!


 

He hasn't given me specific exercises yet.  I will make sure that I post what he told me as soon as I find out.  Mine aren't big, I'd just like them to get more shapely without getting bulky, and he said that he would show me some that make them smaller and give them shape.  I met with him for a sesson yesterday, but just talked to him today so when I see him again next week I will post what he said.


----------



## shoe gal

Chanel522 said:


> He hasn't given me specific exercises yet.  I will make sure that I post what he told me as soon as I find out.  Mine aren't big, I'd just like them to get more shapely without getting bulky, and he said that he would show me some that make them smaller and give them shape.  I met with him for a sesson yesterday, but just talked to him today so when I see him again next week I will post what he said.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Cassandra.007

Man, I wish I could get this surgery now! But only being 19 and in college in a town that's in the middle of nowhere, it's nearly impossible to get a job and all my money has been goin to school so far. I have started saving up for it, but I don't think I'll have enough by the time Christmas rolls around unfortunetly


----------



## kok79

nyckitty said:


> i wanted to write you too just in case missus_jung doesn't check this thread anymore...
> 
> but my question was basically surgery quote aside, how much do you think you spent on accommodations and food for 2 weeks? $1000 US? maybe more? i would really appreciate your feedback! thanks



Accommodation would cost about $60USD a night (depending on exchange rate). Food is quite cheap if you order from the hotel menu list. You have to ask the front desk for the menu. Which would be about $1o USD a day. $1000 USD would cover it. 

For me personally, I found the recovery quite tough, and even today, i wake up with tightness in my calves but after a few minutes, it goes away. I think this could be permanent, but I dun regret it as i am so much happier with my legs now. I can wear skirts and shorts and be more confident in my own body.


----------



## hy286

Soooo...I plan on going to korea to get the surgery too and from reading previous
forums dr. park is the way to go...
I was wondering if anyone else was going to get the surgery too-I plan on doing it
this april eek! 
But I was wondering-if anyone else decided to not only get their calves reduced but also their thighs?! cause my whole lower body is soooo disproportionate to my upper body and not only do I have thick calves but I also have thick thighs 
and was wondering if anyone did lipo on their thighs too or what not!
Thanks!


----------



## joyani

kok79 said:


> Accommodation would cost about $60USD a night (depending on exchange rate). Food is quite cheap if you order from the hotel menu list. You have to ask the front desk for the menu. Which would be about $1o USD a day. $1000 USD would cover it.
> 
> For me personally, I found the recovery quite tough, and even today, i wake up with tightness in my calves but after a few minutes, it goes away. I think this could be permanent, but I dun regret it as i am so much happier with my legs now. I can wear skirts and shorts and be more confident in my own body.


 
Would you recommend bringing Korean won or US money when paying the hotel?


----------



## Pichia

missus_jung said:


> I did lose weight! Like about 2 kg? Actually, after the operation and till the day Dr. Park aspirated my leg, I didn't have that good an appetite. Maybe because of the pain?  So I guess that helped too, but I'm sure losing all those unwanted muscles helped the most!
> 
> HAHA well, I guess if you are in Korea, you can probably use those 100,000 cheques. That would be a lot better than a suitcase of 10,000! Anyway, if you are paying in cash, I'm pretty sure you can bargain it down to 6 million!
> 
> Seriously, just do it before summer comes! To be honest, I kinda regretted doing the surgery when it got reeaaaalllyyy painful stretching/walking, but now, I'm really glad I did it. I'm even wearing boots that end in the middle of my calves now, and the best thing is, I'm confident wearing them! I even catch myself looking at my legs every time I walk by a mirror! Anyway, it's not really that scary. I did it alone, and went through the recovery process without anyone supporting me, so I'm sure you can do it too!


 
Hey!! how are you? sorry i abandoned this forum i got caught up with gawddam work m= ="m
Are you already noticing a big difference with your legs? How many cm has it shrunk? And how are the scars?
My scars are still a dark color, but eh, doesn't bother me too much.
And my calves still fluctuate in size, but not significantly. Can't wait for mid-march!\(^o^)/


----------



## Pichia

hy286 said:


> Soooo...I plan on going to korea to get the surgery too and from reading previous
> forums dr. park is the way to go...
> I was wondering if anyone else was going to get the surgery too-I plan on doing it
> this april eek!
> But I was wondering-if anyone else decided to not only get their calves reduced but also their thighs?! cause my whole lower body is soooo disproportionate to my upper body and not only do I have thick calves but I also have thick thighs
> and was wondering if anyone did lipo on their thighs too or what not!
> Thanks!


 
Dr P will decide whether or not you need lipo on your thighs. he will suggest it if he thinks you need it.


----------



## dutch.dreams

I have a question. I heard that lipo isn't permanent and fat cells can still appear in areas where lip happened. Best way is diet/exercise. Is this true?


----------



## Jaded81

You can still gain weight, but your post-lipo shape will remain.




dutch.dreams said:


> I have a question. I heard that lipo isn't permanent and fat cells can still appear in areas where lip happened. Best way is diet/exercise. Is this true?


----------



## ibezj

I think yoga would lengthen your silhouette and thus make your calves leaner...I have pretty bulk (actually very bulky) calves because i am a runner/soccer player/pretty much anything that is legwork, when I was small I used to be self conscious but I have come to embrace it. We don't all have to conform to some arbitrary standard of beauty, you know? 

That said, all the ladies that have posted have given great advice!


----------



## missus_jung

Pichia said:


> Hey!! how are you? sorry i abandoned this forum i got caught up with gawddam work m= ="m
> Are you already noticing a big difference with your legs? How many cm has it shrunk? And how are the scars?
> My scars are still a dark color, but eh, doesn't bother me too much.
> And my calves still fluctuate in size, but not significantly. Can't wait for mid-march!\(^o^)/


 
It's fluctuating between 31.5~32.5! I really want it to go below 32! T_T I was 35cm anyway. The scars are mostly gone, actually! My right leg has a slightly darker shade than the rest of my skin colour, but I guess it isn't that obvious.

Why mid-march?? To wear short skirts? Haha


----------



## kok79

joyani said:


> Would you recommend bringing Korean won or US money when paying the hotel?



I paid by credit card. If you pay by US Dollars than you don't have to carry so many notes.


----------



## joyani

kok79 said:


> I paid by credit card. If you pay by US Dollars than you don't have to carry so many notes.


 
Thank you for responding. I'm planning my trip in May and wanted to know what was the best way to pay for things while in Korea. I contacted the hotel and the price they gave me was $90 a night. Does this sound pretty accurate to you? Also, do you pay for food in US dollars too? Any more info you can offer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## kok79

joyani said:


> Thank you for responding. I'm planning my trip in May and wanted to know what was the best way to pay for things while in Korea. I contacted the hotel and the price they gave me was $90 a night. Does this sound pretty accurate to you?
> 
> I paid $70USD a night. You need to mention that your a patient at Oz Cosmetic when booking unless the rates have changed. In terms of payments for local food and drinks... Korean Won is expected. My advice is to stock up with food and drinks before the surgery because I found it very hard to leave the hotel. But I also did order from room service, you need to ask reception for the menu, they have it behind their desk. Average meals were about $5 USD (payment is  made when the food is delivered to your room in Korean Won) and the food was quite good.
> 
> Are you going on your own?


----------



## joyani

kok79 said:


> joyani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for responding. I'm planning my trip in May and wanted to know what was the best way to pay for things while in Korea. I contacted the hotel and the price they gave me was $90 a night. Does this sound pretty accurate to you?
> 
> I paid $70USD a night. You need to mention that your a patient at Oz Cosmetic when booking unless the rates have changed. In terms of payments for local food and drinks... Korean Won is expected. My advice is to stock up with food and drinks before the surgery because I found it very hard to leave the hotel. But I also did order from room service, you need to ask reception for the menu, they have it behind their desk. Average meals were about $5 USD (payment is made when the food is delivered to your room in Korean Won) and the food was quite good.
> 
> Are you going on your own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Yes I did mention a discount for Oz clinic, so the price must have gone up. I plan to go alone, so I'm looking for any advise for the trip. You mentioned paying in Korean won for food, how about cab fare, should that be paid in Korean won as well? I'm just trying to figure how much currency I need to bring for hotel, cab, and food. I plan to pay for the surgery in cash, and I'm feeling really weired about carrying so much cash, but Dr. parks is discounting 4% off the surgery, so I thought it was worth it. You mentioned stocking up on food and drinks, is there a store next door to the hotel? Does the hotel room come with a refrigerator? I'm planning to bring my laptop, hope there is internet. Anything else you can advise would be great. Thanks so far.
Click to expand...


----------



## kok79

joyani said:


> kok79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Yes I did mention a discount for Oz clinic, so the price must have gone up. I plan to go alone, so I'm looking for any advise for the trip. You mentioned paying in Korean won for food, how about cab fare, should that be paid in Korean won as well? I'm just trying to figure how much currency I need to bring for hotel, cab, and food. I plan to pay for the surgery in cash, and I'm feeling really weired about carrying so much cash, but Dr. parks is discounting 4% off the surgery, so I thought it was worth it. You mentioned stocking up on food and drinks, is there a store next door to the hotel? Does the hotel room come with a refrigerator? I'm planning to bring my laptop, hope there is internet. Anything else you can advise would be great. Thanks so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. There is internet in the room and its very fast. There is a good bakery across the road and a food and drinks kiosk next to the hotel (50metres up the alley way). There is a refrigerator in the hotel room.  Cab fare should be paid in Korean WON. Be careful at the airport, I was naive and went to this guy who said he was a taxi driver. He was an illegal driver and I ended up paying 3 times the normal fare. Just go to the taxi queue. Should cost about $40USD or if u want to save money, take a bus to COEX Mall and then a short cab ride to the hotel, it would cost less than $20USD.
Click to expand...


----------



## pixiepeach

Try streching but I wouldn't do much exercise to them as that would more that likely bulk them up. I'm afraid the only answer is to lose weight . I have the same issue so I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## joyani

kok79 said:


> joyani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. There is internet in the room and its very fast. There is a good bakery across the road and a food and drinks kiosk next to the hotel (50metres up the alley way). There is a refrigerator in the hotel room. Cab fare should be paid in Korean WON. Be careful at the airport, I was naive and went to this guy who said he was a taxi driver. He was an illegal driver and I ended up paying 3 times the normal fare. Just go to the taxi queue. Should cost about $40USD or if u want to save money, take a bus to COEX Mall and then a short cab ride to the hotel, it would cost less than $20USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the info.
Click to expand...


----------



## mik2202

hey u HELP (
i don't have enough money to do that surgery. Any other way to make it smaller ??? By exercise ??? Help (
So disappointed about myself


----------



## sorsara

funny how you all want to makes your calves smaller, and i am dying to make mine bigger... and with no luck until now


----------



## sappyeyes

missus jung, aspiration will relieve the pain from fluid build up.  I was nervous the first time he did the aspiration but it was the best feeling believe me and I couldn't wait to get it done everyday.


----------



## sappyeyes

i spent around 10k for the ten days i stayed at the hotel, i moved to a friends house for another 8 days, that does not include my shopping money.  I was very pleased with the outcome and will do it again regardless of price.  Dr Park and staff were just awesome.  I was very skeptical but Dr. Park put me so much at ease.  I have 8 doctors in the family so I have a good feel about the bedside manners of doctors and Dr Park has very good if not excellent bedside manners.  As in any surgery anything can happen but you have the best cosmetic surgeon in this field.  Good Luck






nyckitty said:


> hi there! i'm fairly new to the purse forum. i had an account a while ago when i came across the first postings about dr oz and couldn't remember username and password so i created a new one.
> 
> i'm really happy to read everyone's success stories - and especially so recent!
> 
> i had a few questions for you if you didn't mind me pm-ing you. moreso about price.
> 
> i'm a college student. 28 years old, 5'2, 140 and my calves are EIGHTEEN INCHES. i've known about dr park for a while but now i think i might finally have the $$$$ for the operation! i just e-mailed him asking for a quote, but my question to you guys that have successfully completed it is:
> 
> not including the operation quote, how much do you think you roughly paid for accommodations/food/etc? i think i'm going to try to go for 2 weeks because that has been suggested by most.
> 
> thanks!!!!


----------



## sappyeyes

joyani said:


> Thank you for responding. I'm planning my trip in May and wanted to know what was the best way to pay for things while in Korea. I contacted the hotel and the price they gave me was $90 a night. Does this sound pretty accurate to you? Also, do you pay for food in US dollars too? Any more info you can offer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


 

Hello !!! just some info for everyone wanting to use the credit card.  I travel quite a bit and I do know that everytime you travel there is a transaction fee for foreign exchange which may be costly so I brought cash with me for the surgery and a few other thing, i belive the only amount i charged was under 500 dollars. With regards to lodging, I suggest you mention that you are undergoing surgery at the Oz clinic and there is a set fee for his patients to include a use of the hotel vehicle to and from clinic free of charge.  Once you arrive, take the special bus and go the the Hyatt hotel, from there a cab to the oz clinic is cheaper as opposed to the cab from the airport to the hotel which will run around 80 US dollars.  When you leave you can do the same thing, you can go to the hotel and catch the airconditioned bus for around 14000 wons, very cheap, on time and very clean.l  Good Luck


----------



## mik2202

sorsara said:


> funny how you all want to makes your calves smaller, and i am dying to make mine bigger... and with no luck until now



Are u male or female ???
some of us are Asian female and in our opinion, a small and lean leg is always attractive. In opposite, a big and muscular leg will be a big problem, we can not wear dress, always in trousers (


----------



## sorsara

mik2202 said:


> Are u male or female ???
> some of us are Asian female and in our opinion, a small and lean leg is always attractive. In opposite, a big and muscular leg will be a big problem, we can not wear dress, always in trousers (




i am a female and for me i dont wear short dresses because of my small and thin legs, i am always in pants


----------



## very/special

lydia423 said:


> i am so glad i found this forum. i have the same problem, i feel that my calves are huge and i am always so embarrassed to wear shorts or skirts.
> 
> i have added pictures of my legs. what do you think? i feel so self conscious about the size of my calves!


 
there is really nothing wrong with your legs. they look slim and toned. if i had legs like you i would wear skirts and dresses every day lol. i know that what i am saying will not help as nothing that anyone says helps me to feel better. my calves are 16 inches and i cry about it every day. the rest of my body is slim. i NEVER show my legs and would'nt even be brave enough to post a photo

i think u have lovely legs so go on girl!!! show them off


----------



## abitobling

My calves aren't huge, but they are muscular and bulky (genetics & running).  - And I love them!  Have actually received a lot of compliments on them (from men) over the years.  So love your calves, is my advice, nothing wrong with a little tone and shape!  ETA.  I practice a lot of yoga too, but the genetics and running rule, I guess, LOL!


----------



## sorsara

abitobling said:


> My calves aren't huge, but they are muscular and bulky (genetics & running).  - And I love them!  Have actually received a lot of compliments on them (from men) over the years.  So love your calves, is my advice, nothing wrong with a little tone and shape!  ETA.  I practice a lot of yoga too, but the genetics and running rule, I guess, LOL!




i read alot that runners have big and muscular calves, so i started running to build my calves and nothing is happening i'm afraid i'm making them even smaller


----------



## mik2202

sorsara said:


> i read alot that runners have big and muscular calves, so i started running to build my calves and nothing is happening i'm afraid i'm making them even smaller



come to Asia and you will be a model )
In our opinion, beautiful legs are straight and slim with NO muscular calf(


----------



## abitobling

sorsara said:


> i read alot that runners have big and muscular calves, so i started running to build my calves and nothing is happening i'm afraid i'm making them even smaller



As long as you are fit, that is the most important thing!  So much is genetics, just love what you have - confidence, energy is a big part of beauty and sexiness!


----------



## baby_yoshii

hello everyone, new here. finally decided to join thread after following it for sometime now. so happy i found this forum cuz I thought i was the only one who was cursed with masculine calves. i wanted to thank everyone who has contributed their experiences on the calf reduction surgery with dr park at the oz clinic cuz your experiences have given me confidence to go ahead with the surgery.

i was initially hesitant and scared about the surgery. particularly the thought of someone in a foreign country (whom ive never met before) cutting muscle away from my body and then the issue of whether i could walk again not to mention the long painful recovery. but having read the comments of people who have been through it and successfully recovered, as well as my consultation with dr park, it has given me assurance that this is a safe procedure conducted by one of the best and most qualified surgeons in the world.

i will have alot of questions about the surgery and recovery process leading up to my procedure so i hope those who have done it can help. the pain scares me thinking about it =/ but i know in the long run it will be worth it..........

has anyone recently done the surgery with dr park?


----------



## kok79

baby_yoshii said:


> hello everyone, new here. finally decided to join thread after following it for sometime now. so happy i found this forum cuz I thought i was the only one who was cursed with masculine calves. i wanted to thank everyone who has contributed their experiences on the calf reduction surgery with dr park at the oz clinic cuz your experiences have given me confidence to go ahead with the surgery.
> 
> i was initially hesitant and scared about the surgery. particularly the thought of someone in a foreign country (whom ive never met before) cutting muscle away from my body and then the issue of whether i could walk again not to mention the long painful recovery. but having read the comments of people who have been through it and successfully recovered, as well as my consultation with dr park, it has given me assurance that this is a safe procedure conducted by one of the best and most qualified surgeons in the world.
> 
> i will have alot of questions about the surgery and recovery process leading up to my procedure so i hope those who have done it can help. the pain scares me thinking about it =/ but i know in the long run it will be worth it..........
> 
> has anyone recently done the surgery with dr park?



I had my surgery exactly a year ago. Each morning, I do experience some tightness but after 20 seconds of walking around, it goes away. I have written my experience on this forum, so you if search back, you will be able to read what I have written. If there is anything specific you want to ask, please feel free to send me a private message.  Despite the initial pain, i have no regret, it was the best decision I have ever made for me. I am no longer insecure about my calves.


----------



## baby_yoshii

hi kok79. thanks for your response. yeah ive been following your threads. you mentioned before that you had quite severe spasms, was this feeling like a calf cramp? also you mentioned before that you had a flat patch on one of your calves, has this filled out now? 

so if your reaching a year post surgery, you should be at full recovery according to dr parks advice. do you feel like you have fully recovered aside for the tightness in the mornings? Have you spoke to dr park about whether this is permenant or will it eventually go away?

Im also from Aus as well and wanted to know how you coped with the flight back home, like how did you manage being on the plane for such long hours. Did you do the stretches on the plane every half hr?

Sorry i have so many more questions to ask?


----------



## kok79

baby_yoshii said:


> hi kok79. thanks for your response. yeah ive been following your threads. you mentioned before that you had quite severe spasms, was this feeling like a calf cramp? also you mentioned before that you had a flat patch on one of your calves, has this filled out now?
> 
> so if your reaching a year post surgery, you should be at full recovery according to dr parks advice. do you feel like you have fully recovered aside for the tightness in the mornings? Have you spoke to dr park about whether this is permenant or will it eventually go away?
> 
> Im also from Aus as well and wanted to know how you coped with the flight back home, like how did you manage being on the plane for such long hours. Did you do the stretches on the plane every half hr?
> 
> Sorry i have so many more questions to ask?



the spasm lasted for about two weeks, it was just severe muscle tightness each time i tried to stretch, but its not as bad as a calf cramp. Calf cramps hurt a lot more. The flat patch slowly filled out over a few months. I definitely say I have fully recovered. Obviously still have some tightness in the mornings and if I have been sitting in the one position for hours. 

The flight home was hard, bc I was stil in quite a lot of pain, i didn't do any stretches bc it was still too hard. I actually had a wheelchair when at the airport to get around. I think I am a minority as most of the other girls I had contacted, were able to walk ok.


----------



## baby_yoshii

oohh sounds like you were in alot of pain and discomfort on the flight back home =/ would you have done anything different re the flight back home to have made it more comfortable? im worried about this bit especially since im not usually a good flyer/plane person......  

also dr park's website recommends that his overseas patients bring arnica medicines to help with the swelling. did you bring this or did you have buy this of him? if you did, is there something that you specifically used?

also could you explain how the whole surgery process worked. i mean, you had initial consultation with dr park right, and he took some blood tests. Is it at this time that he asks for payment of the surgery and then you come back another day for your surgery? I just want to know whether i should prepare myself for payment on initial consultation or later? When i spoke to dr park he said that payment was usually made prior to the surgery....


----------



## kok79

baby_yoshii said:


> oohh sounds like you were in alot of pain and discomfort on the flight back home =/ would you have done anything different re the flight back home to have made it more comfortable? im worried about this bit especially since im not usually a good flyer/plane person......
> 
> also dr park's website recommends that his overseas patients bring arnica medicines to help with the swelling. did you bring this or did you have buy this of him? if you did, is there something that you specifically used?
> 
> also could you explain how the whole surgery process worked. i mean, you had initial consultation with dr park right, and he took some blood tests. Is it at this time that he asks for payment of the surgery and then you come back another day for your surgery? I just want to know whether i should prepare myself for payment on initial consultation or later? When i spoke to dr park he said that payment was usually made prior to the surgery....



No, I don't think I would have done anything differently although I would have liked to stay a few more days if time permitted, I was there for 13 days.  I had my blood test done in Oz and sent them to Dr Park before my surgery. But there is an option to have your blood test done with Dr Park and then to have your surgery a day or so later. Dr Park would ask you start taking the Arnica tablets the night before surgery. You can buy the tablets in Oz. I bought a brand called Brauer which you can find in most chemist.   I arrived in Seoul on a Sunday morning. I had my consultation on Monday morning, we discussed about the procedure and he drew some lines on my legs. Afterwards, I made payment and had the surgery done immediately afterwards. You are pretty much put to sleep straight away, and the next thing I knew, i was lying in bed shaking and in a daze. My partner was there when  i woke up which was comforting. All i wanted to do was sleep. A few hours afterwards, the nurse ask me to try to get up and walk around. You legs are heavily badaged up, but i manage to get up with some help. She then process to show me how to do the stretches. After a few moments of stretching, I would start feeling light headed and dizzy. I would lay back down on the bed and rest.  By evening, I was feeling better and bc i had my partner with me, they allowed me to go back to the hotel to rest rather than stay overnight. I much prefer to go back to the hotel than stay overnight at the clinic, although to my understanding, the nurse would stay overnight as well, so your not completely alone.


----------



## Bluesy4444

ashmi99 said:


> I always hated my calves and was sooo self-conscious about them. About 2 years ago I travelled to Seoul, Korea and had calf muscle resection (they basically remove part of the calf muscle.) It worked wonders and it is the best decision I ever made. I'm no longer self-conscious and I can still exercise normally and everything. If you have any ques. about it, PM me. I would love to help.


 

 Hi,

I am thinking of visiting South Korea to undergo 'calf reduction surgery'.  I have very muscular calves (47cm to be precise!)  Can you give me an idea of what is involved with this type of surgery, e.g. Recovery time, amount of discomfort, restriction in movement and overall satisfaction with Results.

I live in the Uk, so it will be a long journey and I will be quite a way from home, therefore I am a little aprehensive to say the least.  Nevertheless, I am pretty sure this is the right procedure for me......I just need a little reassurance/advise from patients who have undergone this surgery

I really appreciate any feedback you can give me and look forward to hearing from you soon

Many thanks


----------



## baby_yoshii

kok79 said:


> No, I don't think I would have done anything differently although I would have liked to stay a few more days if time permitted, I was there for 13 days.  I had my blood test done in Oz and sent them to Dr Park before my surgery. But there is an option to have your blood test done with Dr Park and then to have your surgery a day or so later. Dr Park would ask you start taking the Arnica tablets the night before surgery. You can buy the tablets in Oz. I bought a brand called Brauer which you can find in most chemist.   I arrived in Seoul on a Sunday morning. I had my consultation on Monday morning, we discussed about the procedure and he drew some lines on my legs. Afterwards, I made payment and had the surgery done immediately afterwards. You are pretty much put to sleep straight away, and the next thing I knew, i was lying in bed shaking and in a daze. My partner was there when  i woke up which was comforting. All i wanted to do was sleep. A few hours afterwards, the nurse ask me to try to get up and walk around. You legs are heavily badaged up, but i manage to get up with some help. She then process to show me how to do the stretches. After a few moments of stretching, I would start feeling light headed and dizzy. I would lay back down on the bed and rest.  By evening, I was feeling better and bc i had my partner with me, they allowed me to go back to the hotel to rest rather than stay overnight. I much prefer to go back to the hotel than stay overnight at the clinic, although to my understanding, the nurse would stay overnight as well, so your not completely alone.



when you bought the arnica tablets did you have to get a drs prescription or could you just get it over the counter from the chemist?

your very lucky to have your partner there. i can only imagine how difficult and inconvienent it could be not having someone there you could trust and rely on. though from what i read on the forum, people are saying that the staff at the oz clinic are really kind and helpful. did you find this was the case?

also why were you shaking when you woke up? were you cold or something?

i wanted to ask, how did you manage to elevate your legs when sleeping? did you use like alot of pillows and did you manage to get any sleep at all. im guessing that the first couple of weeks would have been very difficult?


----------



## baby_yoshii

Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of visiting South Korea to undergo 'calf reduction surgery'.  I have very muscular calves (47cm to be precise!)  Can you give me an idea of what is involved with this type of surgery, e.g. Recovery time, amount of discomfort, restriction in movement and overall satisfaction with Results.
> 
> I live in the Uk, so it will be a long journey and I will be quite a way from home, therefore I am a little aprehensive to say the least.  Nevertheless, I am pretty sure this is the right procedure for me......I just need a little reassurance/advise from patients who have undergone this surgery
> 
> I really appreciate any feedback you can give me and look forward to hearing from you soon
> 
> Many thanks



hi, im going to have this surgery at the oz clinic. for information about surgery and recovery process i suggest you read back on older posts in this discussion. thats how i did my research as well as from dr park at the oz clinic. you'll find that different people have had different experiences but as you would expect, after surgery is very painfull initially but once this is over it gets better and easier. it is a very slow and long recovery process but so far all the people that have done it (well of what i read on this forum) have said it was worth it and had no regrets.... i cant wait for mine though i am scared about the pain and recovery process and the fact its in a foreign country. but reading peoples comments who have undergone the surgery have given me assurance that this is a safe procedure. good luck with your research and what ever decision you make. =)


----------



## ashmi99

Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of visiting South Korea to undergo 'calf reduction surgery'.  I have very muscular calves (47cm to be precise!)  Can you give me an idea of what is involved with this type of surgery, e.g. Recovery time, amount of discomfort, restriction in movement and overall satisfaction with Results.
> 
> I live in the Uk, so it will be a long journey and I will be quite a way from home, therefore I am a little aprehensive to say the least.  Nevertheless, I am pretty sure this is the right procedure for me......I just need a little reassurance/advise from patients who have undergone this surgery
> 
> I really appreciate any feedback you can give me and look forward to hearing from you soon
> 
> Many thanks



Hi, like it has been suggested, read all the posts in this forum, then if you have specific questions, feel free to post or PM me.


----------



## ashmi99

baby_yoshii said:


> when you bought the arnica tablets did you have to get a drs prescription or could you just get it over the counter from the chemist?
> 
> your very lucky to have your partner there. i can only imagine how difficult and inconvienent it could be not having someone there you could trust and rely on. though from what i read on the forum, people are saying that the staff at the oz clinic are really kind and helpful. did you find this was the case?
> 
> also why were you shaking when you woke up? were you cold or something?
> 
> i wanted to ask, how did you manage to elevate your legs when sleeping? did you use like alot of pillows and did you manage to get any sleep at all. im guessing that the first couple of weeks would have been very difficult?



When I went for surgery, I brought Sinnech.  Do a google search and you can order it online.  Yes, the staff at Oz is VERY helpful.  When you wake up from anesthesia, naturally, your body is very cold, so you will be shivering.  I think this is the case with everyone when they wake up from anesthesia.  

When I slept, yes, I tried to elevate my legs by using pillows.  It is not that comfortable at first, but you get used to it.  You are so tired from the trip and surgery, you will be exhausted, so getting sleep was no problem for me!


----------



## baby_yoshii

ashmi99 said:


> When I went for surgery, I brought Sinnech.  Do a google search and you can order it online.  Yes, the staff at Oz is VERY helpful.  When you wake up from anesthesia, naturally, your body is very cold, so you will be shivering.  I think this is the case with everyone when they wake up from anesthesia.
> 
> When I slept, yes, I tried to elevate my legs by using pillows.  It is not that comfortable at first, but you get used to it.  You are so tired from the trip and surgery, you will be exhausted, so getting sleep was no problem for me!



thanks ashmi99. before you went on surgery and got the medication did you seek a local dr's advice, like tell him/her that you were gonig to do this surgery. im thinking i should just in case. like if i get fluid build up after i get back home, im hoping my local dr will be able to help aspirate....

did you have to aspirate after returning home and if you did, did someone help you or you had to do it yourself...

also i think its been about 3 yrs now since your surgery? you would have been at fully recovery sometime ago, has there been any side effects which has been lingering? kok79 mentioned that she still feels some tightness in the mornings after a year post surgery...

also wanted to ask about the shoes to bring. dr park suggests something with 1-2" flat heel. does dr park sells shoes as well?

also how long after surgery were you able to drive a car?


----------



## whitesnow

Hi, 
I am new on this thread. 
I would like to do calf reduction by radiofrequency end of May. Anyone had it done before? 
It´s non invasive procedure, I don´t wanna cut my muscle...:d  
It is done by Samsung clinic. Has anyone heard about this clinic before? 
Any infos would be really helpful!!!

 Missus_jung, are you still in Korea? Maybe we can meet up? 
I am going to stay there for about 2 weeks and don´t now anyone there


----------



## baby_yoshii

ashmi99 said:


> When I went for surgery, I brought Sinnech.  Do a google search and you can order it online.  Yes, the staff at Oz is VERY helpful.  When you wake up from anesthesia, naturally, your body is very cold, so you will be shivering.  I think this is the case with everyone when they wake up from anesthesia.
> 
> When I slept, yes, I tried to elevate my legs by using pillows.  It is not that comfortable at first, but you get used to it.  You are so tired from the trip and surgery, you will be exhausted, so getting sleep was no problem for me!



hi ashmi99, im just having a look at getting the arnica tablets. kok79 said she used a brand called brauer so i did a search for it. and then i had a look at sinnech which seems to be surgery specific tablets. looking at the brauer brand it seems more for sports injury related. i know both aim to do the same thing like help with pain and reduce swelling but im tending towards sinnech cuz it mentions for people who have undergone surgery. would you know if dr park can provide this if i cant get it?

would you recall which website you got your tablets from. i found this site but its from the US. does anyone know where i can get this from australia, would the chemists have it here and whether i would need a dr's prescription?

http://www.alpinepharm.com/html/sinecch.html 

thanks for your help in advance


----------



## baby_yoshii

whitesnow said:


> Hi,
> I am new on this thread.
> I would like to do calf reduction by radiofrequency end of May. Anyone had it done before?
> It´s non invasive procedure, I don´t wanna cut my muscle...:d
> It is done by Samsung clinic. Has anyone heard about this clinic before?
> Any infos would be really helpful!!!
> 
> Missus_jung, are you still in Korea? Maybe we can meet up?
> I am going to stay there for about 2 weeks and don´t now anyone there



hi whitesnow, interesting. where are you doing this radiofrequency treatment?


----------



## Javla

hi there 

Please does anybody know anything about doctor Jong of Taiwan's Lih Ren clinic.  I hear he also does calf redduction.  Does any body have any idea about him? pls let me know


----------



## ashmi99

baby_yoshii said:


> thanks ashmi99. before you went on surgery and got the medication did you seek a local dr's advice, like tell him/her that you were gonig to do this surgery. im thinking i should just in case. like if i get fluid build up after i get back home, im hoping my local dr will be able to help aspirate....
> 
> did you have to aspirate after returning home and if you did, did someone help you or you had to do it yourself...
> 
> also i think its been about 3 yrs now since your surgery? you would have been at fully recovery sometime ago, has there been any side effects which has been lingering? kok79 mentioned that she still feels some tightness in the mornings after a year post surgery...
> 
> also wanted to ask about the shoes to bring. dr park suggests something with 1-2" flat heel. does dr park sells shoes as well?
> 
> also how long after surgery were you able to drive a car?



I did not seek a local doctor's advice before going to get the surgery.  Doctors in the United States are not familiar with this procedure at all and most likely would tell me not to do it.  I did my own research before going over and felt confident in my decision.

No, I did not have to aspirate after I left Korea.

As for results from the surgery, yes, I would say tightness in the mornings still occurs at times, and especially after using my calf muscles a lot (like if I do a lot of calf raises or walk in high heels for long periods.)  Additionally, I do notice my calves get tired quicker than they did before the surgery.

Hmmm...I was able to drive a car when I returned to the U.S., which was about 2 weeks after surgery.

As for the shoes, when I had surgery, Dr. Park did not sell any shoes, but I think I heard from patients after me, there was a specific shoe he could recommend that you may be able to buy.  I would check with him.


----------



## ashmi99

baby_yoshii said:


> hi ashmi99, im just having a look at getting the arnica tablets. kok79 said she used a brand called brauer so i did a search for it. and then i had a look at sinnech which seems to be surgery specific tablets. looking at the brauer brand it seems more for sports injury related. i know both aim to do the same thing like help with pain and reduce swelling but im tending towards sinnech cuz it mentions for people who have undergone surgery. would you know if dr park can provide this if i cant get it?
> 
> would you recall which website you got your tablets from. i found this site but its from the US. does anyone know where i can get this from australia, would the chemists have it here and whether i would need a dr's prescription?
> 
> http://www.alpinepharm.com/html/sinecch.html
> 
> thanks for your help in advance



Dr. Park recommended Sinnech and also asked me to bring him some extras.  I ordered them from Alpine Pharmacy.  I am not sure about the other brand, but would ask Dr. Park if Sinnech is available to him.


----------



## marshmallow_

So glad I found this thread! Thank you so much for sharing!

I'm from Europe (Switzerland) and planning to do the calf reduction surgery in fall.

I'd like to send a PM to some of you, but how can I do that? Is this because I'm a new member?


----------



## ddenise

hi ashmi99 i would love to see the after pictures


----------



## ddenise

happy80 what about the scars how noticeable are they


----------



## baby_yoshii

ashmi99 said:


> I did not seek a local doctor's advice before going to get the surgery.  Doctors in the United States are not familiar with this procedure at all and most likely would tell me not to do it.  I did my own research before going over and felt confident in my decision.
> 
> No, I did not have to aspirate after I left Korea.
> 
> As for results from the surgery, yes, I would say tightness in the mornings still occurs at times, and especially after using my calf muscles a lot (like if I do a lot of calf raises or walk in high heels for long periods.)  Additionally, I do notice my calves get tired quicker than they did before the surgery.
> 
> Hmmm...I was able to drive a car when I returned to the U.S., which was about 2 weeks after surgery.
> 
> As for the shoes, when I had surgery, Dr. Park did not sell any shoes, but I think I heard from patients after me, there was a specific shoe he could recommend that you may be able to buy.  I would check with him.



Even though your experiencing tightness, its not totally unbearable right. So still no regrets?

I spoke to Dr Park and he sent through a picture of what the shoes should look like. he said if i couldnt find a pair here then his staff could help me look for it over there in korea....

im getting very nervous now about the surgery but i cant wait for it at the same time.........


----------



## baby_yoshii

ashmi99 said:


> Dr. Park recommended Sinnech and also asked me to bring him some extras.  I ordered them from Alpine Pharmacy.  I am not sure about the other brand, but would ask Dr. Park if Sinnech is available to him.



Yeah i saw it from that website too. I asked dr park about it and he said that he sells sinnech but for US$100. i thought that was a bit pricey....

so ive opted for the local brand brauer, the one Kok79 used. its the only arnica available in australia, well thats what the chemist said. I hope its alright. Does anyone else know what can be done to help speed up recovery and reduce swelling/bruising post surgery aside from taking this?


----------



## baby_yoshii

marshmallow_ said:


> So glad I found this thread! Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> I'm from Europe (Switzerland) and planning to do the calf reduction surgery in fall.
> 
> I'd like to send a PM to some of you, but how can I do that? Is this because I'm a new member?



hello, perhaps you could post your questions on the forum. at least this way everyone can share their experiences and advice?

i havent been through the surgery yet, so dont have anything to add but perhaps i could help on some of your questions 

are you thinking of dr park in korea or dr jung in taiwan? if you refer back to previous pages on the forum you'll see there has been much discussion on the topic........


----------



## kok79

baby_yoshii said:


> Yeah i saw it from that website too. I asked dr park about it and he said that he sells sinnech but for US$100. i thought that was a bit pricey....
> 
> so ive opted for the local brand brauer, the one Kok79 used. its the only arnica available in australia, well thats what the chemist said. I hope its alright. Does anyone else know what can be done to help speed up recovery and reduce swelling/bruising post surgery aside from taking this?



Speeding up recovery???  I don't know if there is anything that can speed up recovery, as everyone recovers at different pace. But I would suggest, to massage your calves with warm water, do the stretches and rest. The bruising is inevitable, my entire foot including toes were purple. It took abt 3 weeks for the bruising to disappear. Its part of the recovery process.
 The Brauer arnica wasn't expensive, AUD $15 i think. Make sure you bring your laptop, if can be quite boring being in the hotel room all day.


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^oh wow, calf raises actually bulk mine up!



Mine too!


----------



## alana rose

Hi bluesy444. I am from the u.k too, and am seriously considering doing this at oz clinic too. When are you thinking of going?


----------



## alana rose

I am trying to work out how to use this messaging thingy lol.  If you happen to get this, when do you intend on going?  I am from the U.K too, and am seriously considering calf reduction with Dr Park.


----------



## marshmallow_

baby_yoshii said:


> hello, perhaps you could post your questions on the forum. at least this way everyone can share their experiences and advice?
> 
> i havent been through the surgery yet, so dont have anything to add but perhaps i could help on some of your questions
> 
> are you thinking of dr park in korea or dr jung in taiwan? if you refer back to previous pages on the forum you'll see there has been much discussion on the topic........



hello baby_yoshi

i'm thinking of dr park in korea, already had e-mail contact with him. 
what about you? when are you planing to do the surgery?

sure, I can write on the forum. in that case, everyone has the chance to have a laugh because of my bad english skills just kidding


----------



## marshmallow_

a few pages back, you guys talked about the swelling after surgery. 

I'm a little bit worried. A few years back I had a surgery on my knee. Oh my god, the swelling was so bad, my leg was huge! While being in seoul and sitting in my hotel room all day, I think I can deal with that, but what is when I go home.

Whats the extent of the swelling? The swollen calves, do they look like there was no surgery, like instead of the removed muscle there is swelling in the calves or is the swelling even worser? like you can't even wear normal pants and you look like an elephant?

How did you manage to stay in your room all day???!!! I already getting crazy when I'm having a day off and there's nothing to do.

I'd also like to ask, how thick are the compression socks and did you really wear them for 3 months straight?


----------



## marshmallow_

are there any caucasian girls on the board which did calf surgery?
I'm not sure but I think all people which shared their experience so far weren't caucasians?


----------



## sappyeyes

there is no difference if you are asian or caucasian, calf surgery will produce swelling and the compression stocking is not bad, i have used it during work as stockings. the difference is that it is so much tighter as opposed to the regular stockings. It prevents the swelling, after muscle is removed a pocket is created from the missing muscle therefore water takes its place and it is aspirated after the surgery.  When you get back to your home base and have the swelling best thing to do is to keep your legs propped up and stockings 24 hours a day, this will reduce it.  The pain is according to your tolerance.


----------



## Vintage Relics

Hi, My mother always swore that taking steps two at a time made the calves slimmer - I've always done it. Worth a try.


----------



## marshmallow_

sappyeyes said:


> there is no difference if you are asian or caucasian, calf surgery will produce swelling and the compression stocking is not bad, i have used it during work as stockings. the difference is that it is so much tighter as opposed to the regular stockings. It prevents the swelling, after muscle is removed a pocket is created from the missing muscle therefore water takes its place and it is aspirated after the surgery.  When you get back to your home base and have the swelling best thing to do is to keep your legs propped up and stockings 24 hours a day, this will reduce it.  The pain is according to your tolerance.



hello sappyeyes
thank you for the answer. 

what is when I fly home and there's water in my calves again? did you have aspiration in your country?

I'm also worried about the stability since I had problems with my knee before. What is when I get older? Older people loose muscle mass. hmm


----------



## marshmallow_

I have a question to missus_jung, Kok79, Pichia, ashmi99, sappyeyes and all the others who already had the surgery.

I'm sure Dr. Park did make a virtual simulation for you before surgery.
I'd like to know are your post-op results pretty much the same like the virtual simulation? (I know, it can't be exactly the same.)

He did virtual simulation for me when I raise my heels and I absolutely love my after-picture. I am a little bit worried though since he said that he recommends only 2cm reduction. 
  But the difference in my before and after picture looked more like the pictures of the lady on his webpage who got almost 5cm reduced. I asked him about that and he said that the effect of 2cm reduction is the same like the effect oft reducing the waist for about 2 or 3 inches. (_&#8220;__If you are wearing 27 inches jeans, you can wear 24 to 25 inches jeans after 2 to 3 inches reduction of waist._
_This is similar to 2 to 3 cm reduction in calf.&#8221;_)
  I&#8217;m confused..

But since I think the worst thing on my calves is the side view, I also did one virtual simulation by myself because he doesn't do simulation while standing flat. I have these roundish-shaped calves that I want to disappear and I send him the virtual simulation to check if my ideal calf would be realistic. He said that my calves will look like my virtual simulation after the surgery. 

Ladies, tell me. What&#8217;s about your virtual simulation? Did you achieve it after the surgery? Which effect had the surgery on your side view of the calves?
If I can really achieve the virtual simulation he and I did, I would totally go for the surgery, and the money would be a good investment.

But if it doesn't make a noticeable difference and I can't achieve a reduction like in my before and after pictures, I think the calf reduction would even make me feel more worse about my legs and even more disappointed.

What's your opinion on that? Please help me and share your thoughts and experience.

Thank you girls!


----------



## julie88

Hi
I am interested in undergoing calf reduction, and have read many of the posts on this forum.
I am allot more comfortable now, knowing that so many other people are undergoing this procedure and there have been no bad side effects.
Could somebody please message me, with further info, and maybe some before and after pictures.
Also how long it took before you could see the finally result

thankyou


----------



## julie88

alana rose said:


> I am trying to work out how to use this messaging thingy lol.  If you happen to get this, when do you intend on going?  I am from the U.K too, and am seriously considering calf reduction with Dr Park.



Hi alana rose,
I am from the uk to! and am also interested in this surgery
send me a message and let me know when u are going


----------



## marshmallow_

julie88 said:


> Hi
> I am interested in undergoing calf reduction, and have read many of the posts on this forum.
> I am allot more comfortable now, knowing that so many other people are undergoing this procedure and there have been no bad side effects.
> Could somebody please message me, with further info, and maybe some before and after pictures.
> Also how long it took before you could see the finally result
> 
> thankyou



Hello Julie88

Welcome to the board. I suggest you to read all the post in this thread. There are many girls who shared their experience. If you have specific question, ask them 

I'm planing to do the calf reduction surgery in fall  What about you?


----------



## alana rose

julie88 said:


> Hi alana rose,
> I am from the uk to! and am also interested in this surgery
> send me a message and let me know when u are going


  Hi Julie88.  I am intending to go in August when the kids go back to school, although I have no definite arrangements as yet.  Have you definately made your mind up??  I'd feel better if I was able to see some of the "after" pictures from some of the members that have had it done.


----------



## Bluesy4444

alana rose said:


> Hi bluesy444. I am from the u.k too, and am seriously considering doing this at oz clinic too. When are you thinking of going?


 

Hi,
  I have my surgery booked for 7th June, at Oz clinic - cant wait !


----------



## julie88

marshmallow_ said:


> Hello Julie88
> 
> Welcome to the board. I suggest you to read all the post in this thread. There are many girls who shared their experience. If you have specific question, ask them
> 
> I'm planing to do the calf reduction surgery in fall  What about you?



hey
i would like to do it as soon as possible!
however i would like to see some more pictures, and read up a little more.

I have researched and found out about something called RF CALF REDUCTION which is a procedure carried out in singapore, it is very successful, and less scarier then the surgery carried out in korea.

it is worth reading up on.. http://www.alaxis.com.sg/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=68&Itemid=66


----------



## julie88

alana rose said:


> Hi Julie88.  I am intending to go in August when the kids go back to school, although I have no definite arrangements as yet.  Have you definately made your mind up??  I'd feel better if I was able to see some of the "after" pictures from some of the members that have had it done.



hey
yes i would also like to see some more pictures..
i have actually found out about another procedure which is offered in singapore...
http://www.alaxis.com.sg/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=68&Itemid=66

check it out


----------



## Belle de Jour

What do you think of this thought: When you overtrain your muscles in a healthy way you burn fat while still keeping your muscle size small/the same... ... good idea?


----------



## alana rose

julie88 said:


> hey
> yes i would also like to see some more pictures..
> i have actually found out about another procedure which is offered in singapore...
> http://www.alaxis.com.sg/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=68&Itemid=66
> 
> check it out


 hi, I checked out the site you mentioned, and I don't see much difference in the after photos, in fact it mentioned you lose between 2-4 cm, and the way I feel about my calves thats not enough lol.  Have you any idea when you think you may be going? Have you submitted your photos to Dr Park yet so he can give you a virtual photo?  I'm going to do it later and see what he comes up with.


----------



## alana rose

Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi,
> I have my surgery booked for 7th June, at Oz clinic - cant wait !


 Hi there.  Are you taking anyone with you?  Where are you staying?  Did you find out if the hospitals here would carry out the aspiration if it was needed when you come back home?  I'm desperate to book the op just now, but I don't feel like I've got enough info just yet.  Have you seen any after photos from any of the girls that have had it done or is it just the ones on the clinics website?  Dr Park said that a few clients were not satisfied with the result, I wonder why?  That is the only thing that I'm scared of, getting it done and not noticing any real difference.  I might just wait till you've had it done before I book, then again i'm so desperate I don't know if I can


----------



## kok79

alana rose said:


> Hi there.  Are you taking anyone with you?  Where are you staying?  Did you find out if the hospitals here would carry out the aspiration if it was needed when you come back home?  I'm desperate to book the op just now, but I don't feel like I've got enough info just yet.  Have you seen any after photos from any of the girls that have had it done or is it just the ones on the clinics website?  Dr Park said that a few clients were not satisfied with the result, I wonder why?  That is the only thing that I'm scared of, getting it done and not noticing any real difference.  I might just wait till you've had it done before I book, then again i'm so desperate I don't know if I can



The Virtual  photo that dr park provides is only that, a virtual. Its obviously not 100% accurate of the true result. The main thing that dr park aims to do it to make your calve appear slimmer. There is always a small risk that you might not be 100% satisfy, but you just have to ask yourself, is it worth taking the chance to have better calves, calves that you have be unhappy with all your life. For me personally, I had been unhappy with my calves all my life and when i found out abt this procedure i had no hesitation. I only wish i found out abt this procedure earlier. i now feel more confident about wearing shorts and skirts and no longer feel embarrassed abt them. In terms  of the aspiration, i only had it done once in seoul. Its simply the removal of excess fluid in your calves. My partner was with me when dr park did it and showed my partner how to do it, its quite straight forward and dr park said if i felt i needed it done again, my partner could do it for me. But I didn't need to be aspirated  again and i dun think i know of any other girls who had their calves aspirated again when they left seoul.

The lead up to the operation is nerve wrecking but if you really want it, just go for it. Hundreds of other girls have had it done, so you should feel confident enough that dr park will do his best to help you. The nurses who work with dr park are very nice and helpful as well.


----------



## missus_jung

Julie88, don't do that procedure at Alaxis. I was living in Singapore a couple of years ago and did it, but it had absolutely NO effect on my muscles. It didn't shrink at all! Even the doctor was so surprised and he redid the surgery a couple of times, but always the same results.

What that procedure does is to, uhm, you know when you tiptoe and you can see the strong shape of the calf muscles? That procedure just makes that disappear, so the line of your legs appear smoother. It does not reduce the circumference of your calves. I wasted a 2.5k to learn that lesson.

I don't have any pictures to show you guys, but I can give a detailed description of my results.

While both my calves were huge, my right leg was worse than my left cos the muscle itself begins in the middle of my calf. Normal calf muscles usually begin about the top 1/3 of your calf. What happens is, Dr. Park will only touch the top 1/3 of your calf, so while my left leg turned out GORGEOUS, my right leg still has a slight bulge in the middle.

Still, overall, I would say I'M GLAD I DID THE SURGERY!!! I've started wearing skirts and even knee-length pants! I would recommend you girls to do the surgery too! Just make sure you have someone supportive beside you during the recovery process cos the stretching hurts like crazy then!

BTW, for those who did the surgery, do you stockings have lots of holes in them??? I don't know if it's just me... I seem to be wearing my stockings out pretty fast! There are so many holes in it!!


----------



## Cipriana

Stretching for sure!
Pilates has lots of lengthening properties, check out some good programs if you are new to Pilates, like Pilates for Dummies for example, it really is a nice workout I find.


----------



## julie88

missus_jung said:


> Julie88, don't do that procedure at Alaxis. I was living in Singapore a couple of years ago and did it, but it had absolutely NO effect on my muscles. It didn't shrink at all! Even the doctor was so surprised and he redid the surgery a couple of times, but always the same results.
> 
> What that procedure does is to, uhm, you know when you tiptoe and you can see the strong shape of the calf muscles? That procedure just makes that disappear, so the line of your legs appear smoother. It does not reduce the circumference of your calves. I wasted a 2.5k to learn that lesson.
> 
> I don't have any pictures to show you guys, but I can give a detailed description of my results.
> 
> While both my calves were huge, my right leg was worse than my left cos the muscle itself begins in the middle of my calf. Normal calf muscles usually begin about the top 1/3 of your calf. What happens is, Dr. Park will only touch the top 1/3 of your calf, so while my left leg turned out GORGEOUS, my right leg still has a slight bulge in the middle.
> 
> Still, overall, I would say I'M GLAD I DID THE SURGERY!!! I've started wearing skirts and even knee-length pants! I would recommend you girls to do the surgery too! Just make sure you have someone supportive beside you during the recovery process cos the stretching hurts like crazy then!
> 
> BTW, for those who did the surgery, do you stockings have lots of holes in them??? I don't know if it's just me... I seem to be wearing my stockings out pretty fast! There are so many holes in it!!





thank you so much for telling me this, 
i was so close to doing this! 
i will probably go ahead with dr park

if possible could i have an email add to which i can contact u with further questions


----------



## Bluesy4444

alana rose said:


> Hi there. Are you taking anyone with you? Where are you staying? Did you find out if the hospitals here would carry out the aspiration if it was needed when you come back home? I'm desperate to book the op just now, but I don't feel like I've got enough info just yet. Have you seen any after photos from any of the girls that have had it done or is it just the ones on the clinics website? Dr Park said that a few clients were not satisfied with the result, I wonder why? That is the only thing that I'm scared of, getting it done and not noticing any real difference. I might just wait till you've had it done before I book, then again i'm so desperate I don't know if I can


 
Hi Alana Rose,

 I'm going to South Korea with my husband and will be staying at the Youngdong hotel (they do cheaper rates for patients of the Oz clinic).
  I haven't looked into aspiration in the UK but I assume, if it can't be done on the NHS, I will probably be able to pay to get this done privately, if needed (hopefully it wont be).
  As you have probably read earlier, my calves are HUGE, the right being 47cm and the left is 44.5cm. I'm hoping to get them reduced to the ideal size for my height, which is 36cm. With my calves being so big, I'm hoping I will see a significant reduction in size. (As you can see from Dr Parks website, the size I want as an 'end result', is actually bigger than the 'before' size on all the girls on the Oz clinic website. This just highlights how big my calves really are). I know I may not get the 10cm reduction I'm hoping for and it is a huge expense, but I know that this is my only hope.
   Nobody seems to have put 'before/after' photos on the forum, for some reason, not sure why. I will keep you informed of my recovery and promise to post 'before/after' photos - although I have been told, it may take up to a year to see the true results.
   x


----------



## krazydaisy

Thank you for everyone posting, this thread is helpful.


----------



## alana rose

Hi Bluesy,  I just got a quote from Dr Park.  He told me that the surgery was going to cost me from 6300,000 - 6800,000 kw.  This is more expensive than what he quotes on his site.  Did he give you a quote?  If so, how much?  I am just about to email him and see what he says as his prices are supposed to be until dec 2010.  Do you think he is just trying to get more money?  This has put me off.  Anyway I'll see what he says. What date are booked for? It's good that your hubby is going with you.





Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi Alana Rose,
> 
> I'm going to South Korea with my husband and will be staying at the Youngdong hotel (they do cheaper rates for patients of the Oz clinic).
> I haven't looked into aspiration in the UK but I assume, if it can't be done on the NHS, I will probably be able to pay to get this done privately, if needed (hopefully it wont be).
> As you have probably read earlier, my calves are HUGE, the right being 47cm and the left is 44.5cm. I'm hoping to get them reduced to the ideal size for my height, which is 36cm. With my calves being so big, I'm hoping I will see a significant reduction in size. (As you can see from Dr Parks website, the size I want as an 'end result', is actually bigger than the 'before' size on all the girls on the Oz clinic website. This just highlights how big my calves really are). I know I may not get the 10cm reduction I'm hoping for and it is a huge expense, but I know that this is my only hope.
> Nobody seems to have put 'before/after' photos on the forum, for some reason, not sure why. I will keep you informed of my recovery and promise to post 'before/after' photos - although I have been told, it may take up to a year to see the true results.
> x


----------



## ashmi99

Here are pictures.  Before surgery, 1 month post-op, 5 months post-op, and then about 3 years post.  Dr. Park said I ended up with fantastic results.  I am very happy.  As you can see, it did not correct the slight bow in my legs.


----------



## marshmallow_

ashmi99 said:


> Here are pictures.  Before surgery, 1 month post-op, 5 months post-op, and then about 3 years post.  Dr. Park said I ended up with fantastic results.  I am very happy.  As you can see, it did not correct the slight bow in my legs.




hei ashmi!
thank you for posting your pictures! I'm glad you are happy with the results and I think Dr Park did a great job.
Do you have pictures from the back or the side view too? I'd love to see


----------



## Bluesy4444

alana rose said:


> Hi Bluesy,  I just got a quote from Dr Park.  He told me that the surgery was going to cost me from 6300,000 - 6800,000 kw.  This is more expensive than what he quotes on his site.  Did he give you a quote?  If so, how much?  I am just about to email him and see what he says as his prices are supposed to be until dec 2010.  Do you think he is just trying to get more money?  This has put me off.  Anyway I'll see what he says. What date are booked for? It's good that your hubby is going with you.



Hi, 
 I arrive in Seoul on Sunday 6th June and my surgery is 10 am the following morning. I've been quoted 6,300. Maybe he has increased the prices due to popularity, but his website still says 6300 so you shouldn't be paying more than that. 
 Lets just hope it's all worth it x


----------



## baby_yoshii

hi everyone, im in seoul now and had my calf reduction surgery with dr park yesteday.

i had to stay overnight at the clinic. for anyone who is planning on doing it, i would highly recommend bringing lots of things to occupy you if you so happen to need to stay overnight. its not only boring but feel almost useless cuz you cant walk or do anything in that little room. 

its day 2 and im back at the hotel and OMG, the pain is like what someone on this thread said before. a pain in my calves that i have never felt before. for those who did the surgery on their own, how did you do it cuz i dont think i could have ever done it on my own.

my calves are so swollen now. i find it so hard to sleep and have lost my appetite. the stretches are ummhh well exhausting and very painful. i can feel my calves are so so tender and bruised. dr park said i could shower today but im too afraid to take the bandages off so i'm going to tough out another night. can someone tell me how long their bruising lasted? my biggest fear at the moment is still feeling this pain when i have to fly home.

also for those who have done it, did you continue to take the arnica tablets as well as the medication dr park gives you?

the pain is so exhausting that Im wondering if its worth all the pain now.....


----------



## alana rose

Hi Baby, Poor you! Just think of your new calves though.  You shall be able to wear shorts and skirts without getting commented on.  As they say "no pain, no gain. If you get the result you were looking for I'm sure the pain will have all been worth it. I'm sure that in a few weeks you'll not remember the pain as being so bad.  Can I ask you how much Dr Park has charged you, as he seems to have quoted me higher than anyone else.  This is actually putting me off getting the surgery done. He told me between 6300,000-6800,000KRW.  I don't know if for the sake of a few hundred pounds I should just go ahead, but I hate the thought that I am being over-charged.  What do you think?





baby_yoshii said:


> hi everyone, im in seoul now and had my calf reduction surgery with dr park yesteday.
> 
> i had to stay overnight at the clinic. for anyone who is planning on doing it, i would highly recommend bringing lots of things to occupy you if you so happen to need to stay overnight. its not only boring but feel almost useless cuz you cant walk or do anything in that little room.
> 
> its day 2 and im back at the hotel and OMG, the pain is like what someone on this thread said before. a pain in my calves that i have never felt before. for those who did the surgery on their own, how did you do it cuz i dont think i could have ever done it on my own.
> 
> my calves are so swollen now. i find it so hard to sleep and have lost my appetite. the stretches are ummhh well exhausting and very painful. i can feel my calves are so so tender and bruised. dr park said i could shower today but im too afraid to take the bandages off so i'm going to tough out another night. can someone tell me how long their bruising lasted? my biggest fear at the moment is still feeling this pain when i have to fly home.
> 
> also for those who have done it, did you continue to take the arnica tablets as well as the medication dr park gives you?
> 
> the pain is so exhausting that Im wondering if its worth all the pain now.....


----------



## alana rose

Hi, I'll bet you are nervous and excited at the same time!  I wish it was me, but I'm a bit peeved that he is quoting me higher than others.  I don't like to think I'm being taken advantage of.  My left leg is 38.5cm and my right 38cm, and my ideal is 33cm.  Did you pay a deposit, or do you pay in full once you have your consultation? You better check your quote as he has told me that calves above 15.5" (39.5cm) is charged at 6800,000KRW. Won't be long now. Just think in a few months you'll be able to show your legs off without being self conscious.  I can't even imagine that.  I don't think I'll even be able to hold off to see how you get on, as once I'm 100% sure I'm going to book for next month. 









Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi,
> I arrive in Seoul on Sunday 6th June and my surgery is 10 am the following morning. I've been quoted 6,300. Maybe he has increased the prices due to popularity, but his website still says 6300 so you shouldn't be paying more than that.
> Lets just hope it's all worth it x


----------



## kok79

baby_yoshii said:


> hi everyone, im in seoul now and had my calf reduction surgery with dr park yesteday.
> 
> i had to stay overnight at the clinic. for anyone who is planning on doing it, i would highly recommend bringing lots of things to occupy you if you so happen to need to stay overnight. its not only boring but feel almost useless cuz you cant walk or do anything in that little room.
> 
> its day 2 and im back at the hotel and OMG, the pain is like what someone on this thread said before. a pain in my calves that i have never felt before. for those who did the surgery on their own, how did you do it cuz i dont think i could have ever done it on my own.
> 
> my calves are so swollen now. i find it so hard to sleep and have lost my appetite. the stretches are ummhh well exhausting and very painful. i can feel my calves are so so tender and bruised. dr park said i could shower today but im too afraid to take the bandages off so i'm going to tough out another night. can someone tell me how long their bruising lasted? my biggest fear at the moment is still feeling this pain when i have to fly home.
> 
> also for those who have done it, did you continue to take the arnica tablets as well as the medication dr park gives you?
> 
> the pain is so exhausting that Im wondering if its worth all the pain now.....



Congratulations on going through the surgery. I know where you are coming from, you will be shocked when you see your calves, but just remember, it should be expected that your calves will be swollen. Muscles have been removed so bruising is expected. The bruising will look scary, my entire foot turned purple as well. The bruising will last for abt 3 weeks.  I found out that the girls who had more pain actually had a better result at the end, so just try to think of the end result. It will be worth it.  Stay positive.


----------



## alana rose

Hi baby yoshii.  I hope you are feeling better today.  Sometimes with surgery you feel worse the day after. Take care x


----------



## baby_yoshii

alana rose said:


> Hi Baby, Poor you! Just think of your new calves though.  You shall be able to wear shorts and skirts without getting commented on.  As they say "no pain, no gain. If you get the result you were looking for I'm sure the pain will have all been worth it. I'm sure that in a few weeks you'll not remember the pain as being so bad.  Can I ask you how much Dr Park has charged you, as he seems to have quoted me higher than anyone else.  This is actually putting me off getting the surgery done. He told me between 6300,000-6800,000KRW.  I don't know if for the sake of a few hundred pounds I should just go ahead, but I hate the thought that I am being over-charged.  What do you think?



well actually before i left for my surgery, i sent a picture of my calves and my circumfrance to dr park. he quoted me $6.3m won but when i had my initial consultation and got measured up, he said that it would now be $6.8m because it was larger than he expected. i was surprised and upset, especially just arriving in the country that morning, exhausted and having originally budgeted for $6.3m won and then being sprung with this news. but i spoke to dr park and he was so kind to meet me half way as it was partly his mistake in quoting me incorrectly, so we agreed on $6.5m won. i think if your calf size reaches around late 30/early 40 or more inches mark its only fair more is charged cuz more work is required. in my case I just wasnt prepared for the new price he quoted especially after arriving in the korea.


----------



## baby_yoshii

kok79 said:


> Congratulations on going through the surgery. I know where you are coming from, you will be shocked when you see your calves, but just remember, it should be expected that your calves will be swollen. Muscles have been removed so bruising is expected. The bruising will look scary, my entire foot turned purple as well. The bruising will last for abt 3 weeks.  I found out that the girls who had more pain actually had a better result at the end, so just try to think of the end result. It will be worth it.  Stay positive.



thanks kok79. i really hope i dont feel anymore pain, it really is just exhausting. today hasnt been to bad. i was stretching really hard yesterday and i think it seemed to help today. i have been religiously doing my stretching and it seems to be helping because i feel like i can stretch a little further, still as painfull as ever.

i had my first shower today, after 2 days. boy was it difficult. it is doable but it just took a little longer than normal.

im feeling some slight tingling in my feet every now and then. is this normal, did you guys feel this too. i wingle it around and it seems to go away after a while.

im going a little crazy stuck in this hotel room so dr park said i could go for a walk but not more than 30mins. i hope this walk wont come back and bite me in the bum and cause further swelling/bruising because it seems that by day 4 other people who have done the surgery seem to be experiencing quite substainial spasms or pain. i really hope i dont get this cuz my pain threshold has already been put to a limit.

anyways, thanks for your encouragement cuz i think i need it. i hope it is all worth it and i already cant wait til its all better...


----------



## baby_yoshii

alana rose said:


> Hi baby yoshii.  I hope you are feeling better today.  Sometimes with surgery you feel worse the day after. Take care x



thanks alanna rose. i need all the support i can get....fingers crossed each day gets easier and easier....


----------



## kok79

baby_yoshii said:


> thanks kok79. i really hope i dont feel anymore pain, it really is just exhausting. today hasnt been to bad. i was stretching really hard yesterday and i think it seemed to help today. i have been religiously doing my stretching and it seems to be helping because i feel like i can stretch a little further, still as painfull as ever.
> 
> i had my first shower today, after 2 days. boy was it difficult. it is doable but it just took a little longer than normal.
> 
> im feeling some slight tingling in my feet every now and then. is this normal, did you guys feel this too. i wingle it around and it seems to go away after a while.
> 
> im going a little crazy stuck in this hotel room so dr park said i could go for a walk but not more than 30mins. i hope this walk wont come back and bite me in the bum and cause further swelling/bruising because it seems that by day 4 other people who have done the surgery seem to be experiencing quite substainial spasms or pain. i really hope i dont get this cuz my pain threshold has already been put to a limit.
> 
> anyways, thanks for your encouragement cuz i think i need it. i hope it is all worth it and i already cant wait til its all better...



Its hard. I had my partner with me for the first few days, and I couldn't imagine doing it without him. It was just so hard to walk around and I sometimes i get random fevers in the middle of the night. So to be on your own, your very brave. But as least you know that there are many girls on this forum who are happy to share their experience and give you support.  

funny you mention the tingling, because i had the same feeling on my left foot only. I think its some nerve damage because I still occassional get that tingling feeling in my feet, its not severe but its noticable. I suppose its just one of those potential risk with the surgery.  
Have you got a food menu from the front desk? Because I had severe spasm from day 4, i found it really hard to walk so I would pretty much stay in the hotel room, watch movies on my laptop and order from the menu. I found the menu to be quite good actually.


----------



## baby_yoshii

kok79 said:


> Its hard. I had my partner with me for the first few days, and I couldn't imagine doing it without him. It was just so hard to walk around and I sometimes i get random fevers in the middle of the night. So to be on your own, your very brave. But as least you know that there are many girls on this forum who are happy to share their experience and give you support.
> 
> funny you mention the tingling, because i had the same feeling on my left foot only. I think its some nerve damage because I still occassional get that tingling feeling in my feet, its not severe but its noticable. I suppose its just one of those potential risk with the surgery.
> Have you got a food menu from the front desk? Because I had severe spasm from day 4, i found it really hard to walk so I would pretty much stay in the hotel room, watch movies on my laptop and order from the menu. I found the menu to be quite good actually.



thank you, i think i need the support. i went for a walk tonight to get some dinner. i really needed to get out of the hotel. i went to that place next to the hotel, yummy thai. and already i was feeling my calves were getting tight. when i got back to the hotel i could feel that my swelling has come back a little, perhaps too much blood rushing to my feet at once and so finding have to stretch hard to get it loose again. its still quite not there yet.... =( *argh* its so hard not having free movement like usual.

can i ask those who have done it how long was it before you could walk normally again. dr park mentioned that after 10 days, some girls actually went on tour but im wondering if they applied to anyone on the forum and at what stage did they feel they were getting better.


----------



## ashmi99

baby_yoshii said:


> thank you, i think i need the support. i went for a walk tonight to get some dinner. i really needed to get out of the hotel. i went to that place next to the hotel, yummy thai. and already i was feeling my calves were getting tight. when i got back to the hotel i could feel that my swelling has come back a little, perhaps too much blood rushing to my feet at once and so finding have to stretch hard to get it loose again. its still quite not there yet.... =( *argh* its so hard not having free movement like usual.
> 
> can i ask those who have done it how long was it before you could walk normally again. dr park mentioned that after 10 days, some girls actually went on tour but im wondering if they applied to anyone on the forum and at what stage did they feel they were getting better.



The worst part is over!!  If you keep with your stretching, you will see slight improvement each day.  I think I had the longest recovery of anyone I have heard of.  I could not walk normally until about 3 weeks post-op.  However, I also ended up with great results, so it was worth it to me!


----------



## alana rose

I was wondering what the hotel is like?  There was only 1 review on trip advisor, and it wasn't that good.  Does anyone actually have the e-mail address for the Youngdong, as I need to email them for a quote. How much has it cost you for the hotel Baby Yoshii, if you don't mind me asking, and how long have you booked in for.  I was intending to get a quote for 15 nights.


----------



## baby_yoshii

ashmi99 said:


> The worst part is over!!  If you keep with your stretching, you will see slight improvement each day.  I think I had the longest recovery of anyone I have heard of.  I could not walk normally until about 3 weeks post-op.  However, I also ended up with great results, so it was worth it to me!



thanks ashmi99. i hope it will get better cuz theres been alot of tears and pain and i hope from now on in it will only get easier and better.

i woke today with some soreness where most of the muscle was removed. i think its slowly regaining some strength and healing and thats why its getting a bit sore. i removed my bandages to take a shower and saw there was some flatness on my calves which i'm hoping will fill out over time.

i have my first consultation with dr park today post op so i'm hoping that when he sees me he will give me some good news that im recovering well.... i think half the battle is with the bruising and then the other half is the stretching which causes the uncomfortableness to walk normally. the rest is trying to be able get a comfortable good nights sleep with legs elevated....


----------



## baby_yoshii

alana rose said:


> I was wondering what the hotel is like?  There was only 1 review on trip advisor, and it wasn't that good.  Does anyone actually have the e-mail address for the Youngdong, as I need to email them for a quote. How much has it cost you for the hotel Baby Yoshii, if you don't mind me asking, and how long have you booked in for.  I was intending to get a quote for 15 nights.



hi alana rose, the hotels email address is master@youngdonghotel.co.kr. im in a double deluxe room and thats costing me 90k won a night for around 15nights. the rate includes their discount as being an oz clinic patient as well as a discount for staying longer than 10 days. the hotel so far has been very good. they are always prompt with their free shuttle service to the clinic, always calingl up the day before to confirm what time i need to be there. house keeping is great too. its clean, the conciege does speak english, a little but enough to understand my questions.


----------



## alana rose

Hi baby_yoshii. Its been a few days since you had your surgery, how are you feeling? Im going to book my surgery in a few days for the beginning of July. I wish I was you, in the respect that you have been through it already, in fact I wish I had been through it and back home again


baby_yoshii said:


> hi alana rose, the hotels email address is master@youngdonghotel.co.kr. im in a double deluxe room and thats costing me 90k won a night for around 15nights. the rate includes their discount as being an oz clinic patient as well as a discount for staying longer than 10 days. the hotel so far has been very good. they are always prompt with their free shuttle service to the clinic, always calingl up the day before to confirm what time i need to be there. house keeping is great too. its clean, the conciege does speak english, a little but enough to understand my questions.


----------



## alana rose

Hi Bluesy, not long to go now eh. I'll bet your stomach is in knots. I'm going to book within the next few days for the beginning of july, and my stomach is in knots!! I'm so excited but scared at the same time as I'm sure you will be too. I'm going to be going alone but if thats what a I have to do then thats what I'll do. I think that when you have lived with this problem for so many years (I'm 36) it's sooo exciting at the thought of being able to wear a dress without people staring or commenting.





Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi Alana Rose,
> 
> I'm going to South Korea with my husband and will be staying at the Youngdong hotel (they do cheaper rates for patients of the Oz clinic).
> I haven't looked into aspiration in the UK but I assume, if it can't be done on the NHS, I will probably be able to pay to get this done privately, if needed (hopefully it wont be).
> As you have probably read earlier, my calves are HUGE, the right being 47cm and the left is 44.5cm. I'm hoping to get them reduced to the ideal size for my height, which is 36cm. With my calves being so big, I'm hoping I will see a significant reduction in size. (As you can see from Dr Parks website, the size I want as an 'end result', is actually bigger than the 'before' size on all the girls on the Oz clinic website. This just highlights how big my calves really are). I know I may not get the 10cm reduction I'm hoping for and it is a huge expense, but I know that this is my only hope.
> Nobody seems to have put 'before/after' photos on the forum, for some reason, not sure why. I will keep you informed of my recovery and promise to post 'before/after' photos - although I have been told, it may take up to a year to see the true results.
> x


----------



## baby_yoshii

hi everyone, day 6 and it is slowly getting better. ive been finding it hard to sleep last few nights, feeling a bit feverish and slight headache. i think i was tossing and turning in bed for like 3 hrs before i feel asleep. *yiks*

todays been a bit harder for some reason. i walked out yesterday across the hotel to a korean restaurant for dinner. walking was slow and calves get tight fairly quickly so was a uncomfortable. but i think cuz i walked yesterday the muscles in my calves are contracting a little more today n making stretching a little difficult. but legs are still holding up, just have to force yourself to get up and stretch stretch stretch....

i had my check up with dr park couple days ago and he said i was doing well. didnt aspirate just rebandaged my calves. showed me a a new sqwating stretch. when i was there in the lounge, i meet 2 girls who also had the surgery about 2 wks before i did. from what i could see they were doing great and walking well which made me very optimistic about my prospects for the coming days. it was great meeting this girls in real life cuz i felt like i wasnt the only one going through all this and that we could relate. 

i think the first few days is the hardest. cuz you feel like your in your own little world recovering. but starting to get out again a little and meeting people makes you realise to look at the bigger picture and hopefully in the coming days and weeks i'll be in a better position.... =)


----------



## baby_yoshii

alana rose said:


> Hi baby_yoshii. Its been a few days since you had your surgery, how are you feeling? Im going to book my surgery in a few days for the beginning of July. I wish I was you, in the respect that you have been through it already, in fact I wish I had been through it and back home again



you must be excited but a bit scared at the same time. first few days are difficult but just remember to stick with it and imagine how you feel when you can be free to wear whatever you want =)


----------



## inezsandi

Hi Everyone,
I hope to get the surgery done in December 2011.  Would like someone to schedule their surgery close to when I want to go so I can have some company


----------



## inezsandi

I would be interested in traveling with anybody who plans on scheduling this surgery in December 2010


----------



## alana rose

Hi inezsandi.  I planned on going in July2010, but since deciding this. the price of flights have almost doubled, so I'm going to have to wait until they come down again.  I have decided to go for it, so I just want it booked and be done with it. I'm not good at playing the waiting game, ha ha.  Where are you from??


----------



## alana rose

Hi baby_yoshii.  Are you feeling any better yet? Or is it a case of " worse, before you get better"? It will be worth it in the end honey. (hopefully).


----------



## Cassandra.007

How much extra does he charge for lipo for the thighs?


----------



## baby_yoshii

alana rose said:


> Hi baby_yoshii.  Are you feeling any better yet? Or is it a case of " worse, before you get better"? It will be worth it in the end honey. (hopefully).



hi alana rose, thanks for asking. yesterday and today has been a bit harder. for some reason i feel week and my tolerance for the pain has been less making stretching more difficult. ive been stretching but not for as long as dr park recommends and not as hard as i was first couple of days. i think im getting tired maybe thats why ive not been pushing myself as hard as well.

im a little worried as i feel my recovery is going backwards or even just halted. i was hoping it would get better but this is not what is happening so its making me a little sad. i think the most pain is from the bruising and swelling. i still have a quite a bit of it especially on my left leg which is what causes the pain when i try to walk. and then when im not walking, standing stationary the calves start to get tight.

dr park aspirated me for the first time yesterday, the sound of him emptying the fluid out from the needle made me a bit squirmish *yiks* and i was worried as well because he said usually aspiration doesnt hurt but it hurt heaps when he aspirated one of my calves. then after that, the calf hurt heaps that night again, maybe it was the fluid building up again but i could feel my calves swelling up.... *argh* im so over it already but i know i still have at least 2.5 mths more of this before it starts to feel normal again.......


----------



## alana rose

Hi Bby-yoshii.  Are you feeling any better?  Does Dr Park say that this is normal to feel worse after a few days?  Are you wishing you hadn't gone through with it? On a scale 1-10 what would you say your level of pain is?  My husband is starting to worry about me getting the surgery, as I'd be alone he is thinking that I wouldn't even be able to get up to go to the toilet on my own, what do you think??  I hope you are feeling a bit better.  Take care x


----------



## gymbo

This is an amazing thread. Thank you so much to all who have volunteered advice. 

I am planning to go from the UK to Seoul in July to have surgery with Dr Park. I am excited but actually more petrified! I have a baby who is travelling with me. My husband will accompany us in the first week and then it will just be the 2 of us in the 2nd week. For those who have been through surgery, is that too much of a risky thing to do? I know everyone's recovery is different, but am I just being too optimistic here?

Also I've read that people are looking for a significant shrinkage in calf circumference. Mine is currently c. 31cm, but they are muscly. I am wondering now whether it is worth me doing the operation. ie will the procedure solve the muscly look? I'm not sure whether I should be aspiring to have them any smaller in circumference, otherwise they might look odd..?

I'm so amazed how many people have or are considering this. It makes me feel kind of normal! Part of me feels so selfish considering this when I have a baby to look after, who means the world to me. Mostly I'm scared of any negative impact this might have on my baby's life, eg if I can't share in sporty activities with her in the future.

I'm also amazed that there are people from the UK. 

What a great thread! And thank you everyone!


----------



## alana rose

Hi Gymbo.  When in July are you going? I really want to go in July, but the prices for flights have gone sky high. I am like you in regards to feeling selfish regarding how this is going to affect everyone around me.  you are lucky as your husband is supporting you whereas mine has decided to tell me now that he doesn't want me to have it done.  Your calf muscles are tiny!! Does Dr Park recommend this surgery for you?


----------



## baby_yoshii

alana rose said:


> Hi Bby-yoshii.  Are you feeling any better?  Does Dr Park say that this is normal to feel worse after a few days?  Are you wishing you hadn't gone through with it? On a scale 1-10 what would you say your level of pain is?  My husband is starting to worry about me getting the surgery, as I'd be alone he is thinking that I wouldn't even be able to get up to go to the toilet on my own, what do you think??  I hope you are feeling a bit better.  Take care x



hi alana rose. its been a few days since my last posting. and since then ive pushed myself to walk heaps, even taking the subway to do some shopping and touristy stuff. im finding that walking is actually making my calves stronger and the bruising has gone down heaps. this mainly happens at night when you sleep. make sure you get really comfortable shoes though, even a size bigger than normal cuz your feet swell up. when you stand still i find that calves get really tight and uncomfortable, or even when your sitting and your knees are bent. it gets tight quick. how did the others manage this?

only downside to walking alot for me is that i have alot of fluid build up in my calves. dr park has had to asipirate me 5 times already and there is still alot of fluid =( i have to aspirate another few more times when i get back home too, so scared cuz i hate needles and this time its not dr park whose doing it!! i asked if aspirating so many times was normal cuz no one ive read on this forum seems to have had to aspirate as many times as i have, but he said recovery depends person from person and i had alot of muscle remove. *sigh*

but aside from that, pain has subsided alot and it is now more bearable and stretching is easier. so i guess there is light at the end of the tunnel... though there is still a long journey for me cuz i got my compression stockings today. Yiks, i felt it and OMG, they feel super tight!! i cant wear them though until all the fluid in my calves are gone which is probably at least a few weeks away.

mmhh in terms of your questions, whether its normal or not. well, he says recovery really is dependent on the person and how your body reacts. i think mine was probably painful because my body couldnt absorb the fluid as most can. there was definitely a time when i thought 'what have i done to myself' and the people who i have spoken to who had some sort of cosmetic surgery done would agree. i think its normal to feel a little like this when you are in pain. but now that it is has subsided alot and i feel like im recovering well im excited about the prospect of showing off my new calves in a few months time. =) pain threshold is probably about 6, i think and it was definitely pushed to the limit. when i see blood i get squirmish as well and feel a bit sick =/ you will force yourself to get up and do the stretches and walk, you just will. so if you need to use the toliet you will do it. dr park will also give you some pain killers so that helps with the pain the first few days.


----------



## gymbo

Hi Alana Rose,

I'm planning to go towards the end of July, but I'm a bit worried about a war potentially breaking out and I don't really fancy getting stuck in the country with my baby... I need to monitor the situation closely I think!

My husband totally does not understand why I am doing this, but to be honest, i think because he has seen me go through childbirth, he now kind of thinks he owes me one! I'm a bit concerned reading all about the pain post-op though (dr park said that the pain post-op is not bad...?) - if there is anyone who has had the procedure done and has a child, how does the pain compare to labour???! I really need something to compare it with!

Dr Park says although my calves are small, they are somewhat bulky and so the procedure is suitable for someone like myself.

I was relieved to see Baby Yoshii is now doing so well, yay! Hope the pain continues to die down.

By the way, i don't really understand what people mean when they say their calf tightens? What is that? Similar to a muscle cramp? Or pins and needles? Or something else?



alana rose said:


> Hi Gymbo. When in July are you going? I really want to go in July, but the prices for flights have gone sky high. I am like you in regards to feeling selfish regarding how this is going to affect everyone around me. you are lucky as your husband is supporting you whereas mine has decided to tell me now that he doesn't want me to have it done. Your calf muscles are tiny!! Does Dr Park recommend this surgery for you?


----------



## inezsandi

I'm from Massachusetts USA.  I plan on going for the surgery on or about Dec 2011


----------



## alana rose

Hi.  It's good to hear from you, I was starting to worry about you!! I'm glad that things have eased off for you slightly. Its good to know that the pain does improve after a few days. Like you, I hate needles. I think that must be the worst part of it? Are you going to have to do it yourself? Yuk! How long now before you go home? Are you dreading the journey?  I've still not made any arrangements but i'm hoping to soon.





baby_yoshii said:


> hi alana rose. its been a few days since my last posting. and since then ive pushed myself to walk heaps, even taking the subway to do some shopping and touristy stuff. im finding that walking is actually making my calves stronger and the bruising has gone down heaps. this mainly happens at night when you sleep. make sure you get really comfortable shoes though, even a size bigger than normal cuz your feet swell up. when you stand still i find that calves get really tight and uncomfortable, or even when your sitting and your knees are bent. it gets tight quick. how did the others manage this?
> 
> only downside to walking alot for me is that i have alot of fluid build up in my calves. dr park has had to asipirate me 5 times already and there is still alot of fluid =( i have to aspirate another few more times when i get back home too, so scared cuz i hate needles and this time its not dr park whose doing it!! i asked if aspirating so many times was normal cuz no one ive read on this forum seems to have had to aspirate as many times as i have, but he said recovery depends person from person and i had alot of muscle remove. *sigh*
> 
> but aside from that, pain has subsided alot and it is now more bearable and stretching is easier. so i guess there is light at the end of the tunnel... though there is still a long journey for me cuz i got my compression stockings today. Yiks, i felt it and OMG, they feel super tight!! i cant wear them though until all the fluid in my calves are gone which is probably at least a few weeks away.
> 
> mmhh in terms of your questions, whether its normal or not. well, he says recovery really is dependent on the person and how your body reacts. i think mine was probably painful because my body couldnt absorb the fluid as most can. there was definitely a time when i thought 'what have i done to myself' and the people who i have spoken to who had some sort of cosmetic surgery done would agree. i think its normal to feel a little like this when you are in pain. but now that it is has subsided alot and i feel like im recovering well im excited about the prospect of showing off my new calves in a few months time. =) pain threshold is probably about 6, i think and it was definitely pushed to the limit. when i see blood i get squirmish as well and feel a bit sick =/ you will force yourself to get up and do the stretches and walk, you just will. so if you need to use the toliet you will do it. dr park will also give you some pain killers so that helps with the pain the first few days.


----------



## alana rose

Hi Gymbo.

I have the same issue as you do regarding the possible outbreak of war. I've already told Dr Park my fears and he reckons there is no chance of the North invading the South as the U.S are involved too.  I knew that already but lets face it nothing is guaranteed!  I don't think I'd take my baby with me though.  Have you booked your surgery or flights?  At the moment the flights that I have priced are extortionate, so I'm unsure about booking at the moment. Also what if I book and war was to break out? AAARGH just when I had myself all psyched up as well.  Also, are you intending to stay at the Youngdong Hotel? I think it is cheaper if you book accomodation and a flight through the expedia website.


gymbo said:


> Hi Alana Rose,
> 
> I'm planning to go towards the end of July, but I'm a bit worried about a war potentially breaking out and I don't really fancy getting stuck in the country with my baby... I need to monitor the situation closely I think!
> 
> My husband totally does not understand why I am doing this, but to be honest, i think because he has seen me go through childbirth, he now kind of thinks he owes me one! I'm a bit concerned reading all about the pain post-op though (dr park said that the pain post-op is not bad...?) - if there is anyone who has had the procedure done and has a child, how does the pain compare to labour???! I really need something to compare it with!
> 
> Dr Park says although my calves are small, they are somewhat bulky and so the procedure is suitable for someone like myself.
> 
> I was relieved to see Baby Yoshii is now doing so well, yay! Hope the pain continues to die down.
> 
> By the way, i don't really understand what people mean when they say their calf tightens? What is that? Similar to a muscle cramp? Or pins and needles? Or something else?


----------



## gymbo

hi Alana rose - do you have children too?
Dr Park has helped me to find a serviced apt near his clinic as i need a kitchen to make baby food!


----------



## Bluesy4444

Hi everyone,
  Im writing to you from South Korea having had my surgery with Dr Park yesterday. Everything went well and Dr Park said I hold the new record for the amount of muscle removed (I had the biggest calves he'd ever seen at 47cm). Had to stay in the clinic last night as I fainted when I tried to stand up post surgery. In quite a bit of discomfort but thats to be expected. My main problem is lack of sleep because of keeping my legs elevated and I feel that I'm constantly doing stretches, which are evil ! Apart from that I cant complain, just sooooo glad I have my wonderful husband with me, couldn't do it without him. 
Lets just hope the results are worth the pain.


----------



## alana rose

yes I do have children. 3 actually, but they are 15, 14 and 5, so it's not like i'm going to have a baby to look after. Do you have everything booked yet?





gymbo said:


> hi Alana rose - do you have children too?
> Dr Park has helped me to find a serviced apt near his clinic as i need a kitchen to make baby food!


----------



## alana rose

Hi Bluessy, I've been wondering how you've been doing. Glad that you are doing not too bad, even though you fainted!  I got bladder surgery done once and I almost fainted when I first stood up with that, I think it was more to do with having the surgery done than the pain though. Keep me posted. Take care.





Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im writing to you from South Korea having had my surgery with Dr Park yesterday. Everything went well and Dr Park said I hold the new record for the amount of muscle removed (I had the biggest calves he'd ever seen at 47cm). Had to stay in the clinic last night as I fainted when I tried to stand up post surgery. In quite a bit of discomfort but thats to be expected. My main problem is lack of sleep because of keeping my legs elevated and I feel that I'm constantly doing stretches, which are evil ! Apart from that I cant complain, just sooooo glad I have my wonderful husband with me, couldn't do it without him.
> Lets just hope the results are worth the pain.


----------



## xmuffin

.


----------



## alana rose

Bluessy, I was wondering what you thought of the Youngdong hotel? 



alana rose said:


> Hi Bluessy, I've been wondering how you've been doing. Glad that you are doing not too bad, even though you fainted! I got bladder surgery done once and I almost fainted when I first stood up with that, I think it was more to do with having the surgery done than the pain though. Keep me posted. Take care.


----------



## Bluesy4444

Thanks,
  Hotel is a little gloomy but serves it's purpose. It has the added bonus of transport to and from the Oz clinic, which is a Godsend. My husband on one of his little wanders, has had a little look in a hotel called 'Tea tree' which is just around the corner. I've emailed them asking the prices just out of curiosity but I'm sure it is going to be expensive. Dont think I would bother moving hotels anyway, just being nosy.
  Legs have swollen hugely during the night - quite scary to look at, lets just hope it goes down soon.


----------



## gymbo

hi bluesy, how is the pain now? are you able to move arond?


----------



## alana rose

gymbo, have you booked your flights yet?



gymbo said:


> hi bluesy, how is the pain now? are you able to move arond?


----------



## alana rose

Hi Bluesy.  How are you feeling now? I'm guessing that this is day 5?  Going by what the others say, you get quite a bit worse around this time before picking back up. Whats happening with you?



Bluesy4444 said:


> Thanks,
> Hotel is a little gloomy but serves it's purpose. It has the added bonus of transport to and from the Oz clinic, which is a Godsend. My husband on one of his little wanders, has had a little look in a hotel called 'Tea tree' which is just around the corner. I've emailed them asking the prices just out of curiosity but I'm sure it is going to be expensive. Dont think I would bother moving hotels anyway, just being nosy.
> Legs have swollen hugely during the night - quite scary to look at, lets just hope it goes down soon.


----------



## alana rose

Hi baby-yoshii.  Are you back home yet? U doing ok?





baby_yoshii said:


> hi alana rose. its been a few days since my last posting. and since then ive pushed myself to walk heaps, even taking the subway to do some shopping and touristy stuff. im finding that walking is actually making my calves stronger and the bruising has gone down heaps. this mainly happens at night when you sleep. make sure you get really comfortable shoes though, even a size bigger than normal cuz your feet swell up. when you stand still i find that calves get really tight and uncomfortable, or even when your sitting and your knees are bent. it gets tight quick. how did the others manage this?
> 
> only downside to walking alot for me is that i have alot of fluid build up in my calves. dr park has had to asipirate me 5 times already and there is still alot of fluid =( i have to aspirate another few more times when i get back home too, so scared cuz i hate needles and this time its not dr park whose doing it!! i asked if aspirating so many times was normal cuz no one ive read on this forum seems to have had to aspirate as many times as i have, but he said recovery depends person from person and i had alot of muscle remove. *sigh*
> 
> but aside from that, pain has subsided alot and it is now more bearable and stretching is easier. so i guess there is light at the end of the tunnel... though there is still a long journey for me cuz i got my compression stockings today. Yiks, i felt it and OMG, they feel super tight!! i cant wear them though until all the fluid in my calves are gone which is probably at least a few weeks away.
> 
> mmhh in terms of your questions, whether its normal or not. well, he says recovery really is dependent on the person and how your body reacts. i think mine was probably painful because my body couldnt absorb the fluid as most can. there was definitely a time when i thought 'what have i done to myself' and the people who i have spoken to who had some sort of cosmetic surgery done would agree. i think its normal to feel a little like this when you are in pain. but now that it is has subsided alot and i feel like im recovering well im excited about the prospect of showing off my new calves in a few months time. =) pain threshold is probably about 6, i think and it was definitely pushed to the limit. when i see blood i get squirmish as well and feel a bit sick =/ you will force yourself to get up and do the stretches and walk, you just will. so if you need to use the toliet you will do it. dr park will also give you some pain killers so that helps with the pain the first few days.


----------



## Bluesy4444

Hi,
  Not feeling too bad actually, very swollen and tight but no worse than it has been. Went to see Dr Park today and he says everything seems normal, but he told me to expect more muscle tightening and pain over the next few days (something to look forward to). 
 As for getting around, brought a wheelchair with me, so I've been able to see a little of Seoul. Walked for about 10/15 mins a couple of times yesterday - acually felt quite good to stretch my legs but was worried about overdoing it. 
 All in all, cant complain but I'm very aware that this may change over the next few days. Just got to keep doing the stretches, elevating the legs and hope for the best.


----------



## julie88

hey
i am going to go for this surgery for sure this year! i have made up my mind, but dont have anyone to go with.
i think the best idea is to go with someone, who is getting the surgery done, as they will know what u are feeling, and it will make the whole experience a little bit easier..

anyone who has done the surgery, is it possible to send some before and after pictures


----------



## marshmallow_

julie88 said:


> hey
> i am going to go for this surgery for sure this year! i have made up my mind, but dont have anyone to go with.
> i think the best idea is to go with someone, who is getting the surgery done, as they will know what u are feeling, and it will make the whole experience a little bit easier..
> 
> anyone who has done the surgery, is it possible to send some before and after pictures



hi julie

ashmi posted some before and after pictures a few pages back..

I'm looking for a buddie as well and sent you a private message. Make sure to check your mailbox on purse forum.


----------



## alana rose

Hi Julie and Marshmallow. I was intending to go at the end of the month as if I don't do it then, then I'll have to wait until January, but the cost of flights have gone up drastically. When do you intend going.  I think going with someone is a good idea. My husband is insisting that I take someone, but it's a big expense to take someone with you, so it'd be a good idea to meet up with someone else getting the surgery done too.


----------



## baby_yoshii

alana rose said:


> Hi baby-yoshii.  Are you back home yet? U doing ok?



hi alana rose. yes, im back home and reality has sunk back in being kept busy with work and house chores! a nice distraction actually from thinking about your calves. im about 3 weeks post surgery now and feel am doing well though there is still swelling and pain and a little limping. it really is amazing how the body recovers itself in such a period of time. i really cant wait til im fully recovered though...

flight back home was bearable. i was walking or should i say limping throughout the airport. i found stretching a bit difficult on the plane cuz i was feeling tired so slept and then found it hard to motivate myself to get up and stretch fearing that initial pain. so i was trying to stretch in my seat. still had the issue of fluid build up after returning home (had to aspirate another 2 times, so im up to 7 aspirations *yiks* and likely another few) but over the last week amount of fluid has reduced alot and can already see results as my calve is not so puffy. im still on bandages though cuz of the fluid and now im eager to change to the stockings cuz i find the bandages causes swelling/pain between the bend in the knee and the start of the bandages. has anyone else experienced this?

my left calve is a little bigger than the right cuz i had some asymmetry to begin with and more muscle was taken on the left. i know there is still some swelling at the moment, but i do hope it evens out even though im aware that it cant be perfect. i just hope it doesnt look too lop sided in the end.

walking wise, im alot better than say a week ago but am still limping a little. i am finding though that the more i walk, i get a more bruising on my feet. it is starting to improve but just feels uncomfortable cuz it produces that tingling feeling for me. dr park says that time is the key to recovery which i would say equates to patience as well. so if you can hold on, im sure the reward is worth it!!

oh just another note, i wanted to reconfirm the comments that everyone else had on how great dr park and his staff are. i was so sad that i didnt personally get a chance to thank him and his staff because they were busy when i left the clinic but be sure that anyone who plans on doing this surgery that you are in great hands. =)


----------



## Bluesy4444

baby_yoshii said:


> hi alana rose. yes, im back home and reality has sunk back in being kept busy with work and house chores! a nice distraction actually from thinking about your calves. im about 3 weeks post surgery now and feel am doing well though there is still swelling and pain and a little limping. it really is amazing how the body recovers itself in such a period of time. i really cant wait til im fully recovered though...
> 
> flight back home was bearable. i was walking or should i say limping throughout the airport. i found stretching a bit difficult on the plane cuz i was feeling tired so slept and then found it hard to motivate myself to get up and stretch fearing that initial pain. so i was trying to stretch in my seat. still had the issue of fluid build up after returning home (had to aspirate another 2 times, so im up to 7 aspirations *yiks* and likely another few) but over the last week amount of fluid has reduced alot and can already see results as my calve is not so puffy. im still on bandages though cuz of the fluid and now im eager to change to the stockings cuz i find the bandages causes swelling/pain between the bend in the knee and the start of the bandages. has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> my left calve is a little bigger than the right cuz i had some asymmetry to begin with and more muscle was taken on the left. i know there is still some swelling at the moment, but i do hope it evens out even though im aware that it cant be perfect. i just hope it doesnt look too lop sided in the end.
> 
> walking wise, im alot better than say a week ago but am still limping a little. i am finding though that the more i walk, i get a more bruising on my feet. it is starting to improve but just feels uncomfortable cuz it produces that tingling feeling for me. dr park says that time is the key to recovery which i would say equates to patience as well. so if you can hold on, im sure the reward is worth it!!
> 
> oh just another note, i wanted to reconfirm the comments that everyone else had on how great dr park and his staff are. i was so sad that i didnt personally get a chance to thank him and his staff because they were busy when i left the clinic but be sure that anyone who plans on doing this surgery that you are in great hands. =)


 
Hi Baby_Yoshii,
  Glad you got home safe and well and without too much trauma. 
  I am 1 week post surgery and I'm having a terrible time. Was feeling fine from day 1-5, painful but nothing I couldn't handle. Then from day 6-7, I now feel I have gone severely downhill. I'm having real problems even doing the stretches correctly and I'm in agony. I know Dr park said to expect some tightening and muscle spasms around this time but I find it hard to believe I should feel so much worse 1 week after surgery. Just wanted to pick your brains about weather you think this is normal or not. Seeing Dr Park at 2pm tomorrow anyway. Any advice would be much appreciated.
  Hope you continue to recover well x


----------



## alana rose

Hi Bluesy.  I've noticed that everyone seems to get worse around this time,  they seem to go right downhill but this seems to only last a few days. I'm sure you'll be ok. Keep strong knowing it won't last much longer. Take care.





Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi Baby_Yoshii,
> Glad you got home safe and well and without too much trauma.
> I am 1 week post surgery and I'm having a terrible time. Was feeling fine from day 1-5, painful but nothing I couldn't handle. Then from day 6-7, I now feel I have gone severely downhill. I'm having real problems even doing the stretches correctly and I'm in agony. I know Dr park said to expect some tightening and muscle spasms around this time but I find it hard to believe I should feel so much worse 1 week after surgery. Just wanted to pick your brains about weather you think this is normal or not. Seeing Dr Park at 2pm tomorrow anyway. Any advice would be much appreciated.
> Hope you continue to recover well x


----------



## Bluesy4444

Hi,
  Just had my first asperation today and feel far better for it. It hurt a little but once it was done my calves were much less tender and I'm finding it easier to move around.  Going back tomorrow for more of the same. Also have been told to massage my calves along with the stretches - think it's to prevent lumping.
 Hope that's the worst part of the recovery period over with - will keep you posted so you know what to expect x


----------



## alana rose

hi baby_yoshii. Hows things going?  Are you managing with your day to day routine ok? I hope your aspiration situation has calmed down now, it can't be easy doing that yourself, yuk.  Let us know how you are doing and also if you notice any difference in your calves yet ( I know it's early days )


----------



## alana rose

Hi Bluesy, I'm glad that things are starting to get a bit better for you.  I have decided to wait until January to book my surgery. I can't wait!





Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi,
> Just had my first asperation today and feel far better for it. It hurt a little but once it was done my calves were much less tender and I'm finding it easier to move around. Going back tomorrow for more of the same. Also have been told to massage my calves along with the stretches - think it's to prevent lumping.
> Hope that's the worst part of the recovery period over with - will keep you posted so you know what to expect x


----------



## baby_yoshii

Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi Baby_Yoshii,
> Glad you got home safe and well and without too much trauma.
> I am 1 week post surgery and I'm having a terrible time. Was feeling fine from day 1-5, painful but nothing I couldn't handle. Then from day 6-7, I now feel I have gone severely downhill. I'm having real problems even doing the stretches correctly and I'm in agony. I know Dr park said to expect some tightening and muscle spasms around this time but I find it hard to believe I should feel so much worse 1 week after surgery. Just wanted to pick your brains about weather you think this is normal or not. Seeing Dr Park at 2pm tomorrow anyway. Any advice would be much appreciated.
> Hope you continue to recover well x



Hi Bluesy, hang in there! I promise that it will get better. It may have also been around that day 6 mark where i felt like my pain wasnt improving or getting a little worse, i think i even mentioned on a previous blog about it as i was getting very concerned. In that first week you can sort of see results cuz you can see bruising goes down, and then that second week i felt like the bruising was getting worse which caused the pain. I think for me it was perhaps cuz I was trying to walk more. There was a time where I was so afraid to be standing upright cuz i could feel the blood rush to my calves causing little jabbing pains in my calves. I would agree with some of the girls here that the first couple of weeks are the toughest, not just physically but mentally as well. So in answer to your question, i dont think its anything abnormal, it is just your way of body slowly recovering. Hang in there and tough it out because over time your pain will slowly subside.

Thanks for the well wishes as well! I do feel like my recovery is improving slowly, though i still get those days where I feel like nothings happening but I guess recovery is a slow process so patience is the key.


----------



## baby_yoshii

Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi,
> Just had my first asperation today and feel far better for it. It hurt a little but once it was done my calves were much less tender and I'm finding it easier to move around.  Going back tomorrow for more of the same. Also have been told to massage my calves along with the stretches - think it's to prevent lumping.
> Hope that's the worst part of the recovery period over with - will keep you posted so you know what to expect x



Hi Bluesy, thats great news! I was told that the aspiration doesnt usually hurt and I read on the blog some where that most girls feel alot better after aspirating, so your definitely with the majority here. My first aspiration experience was a little different. It was painful coupled with my fear of needles! I think it was made worse as my calves were still very swollen and tender. Then after asipiration that night, i tried to walk and felt little stabbing pains again. So i was getting worried, but then it seemed to clear up and was fine the next day. So your much stronger than I am!!


----------



## baby_yoshii

alana rose said:


> hi baby_yoshii. Hows things going?  Are you managing with your day to day routine ok? I hope your aspiration situation has calmed down now, it can't be easy doing that yourself, yuk.  Let us know how you are doing and also if you notice any difference in your calves yet ( I know it's early days )



Hi alana rose, thanks for asking  Im day 24 and feeling so much better! I think i said it before but will say it again, i am just amazed at how much the body repairs itself so quickly. the pain has subsided alot which has meant that I can stretch harder, but not as often as I like. Though i still feel tightness behind my knee area when im sitting down for a long time. i find standing or walking helps losen this tightness alot. Unfortuately im still limping a little which I hope over the next week or so will go away. but im basically back to normal daily duties and chores, though maybe completing them a little slower than normal, but nonetheless the chore is done  *shudders* about aspiration! hate needles but unfortuately the aspiration process is what makes the results better. i think i still have to do another few more before i can change to the stockings, so im just going to have to stop being a weakling and tough it out.

in terms of results, i can definitely see it now. I was actually a little worried a few days ago cuz i saw that one of my calves was bowed making it look really lop sided and weird. one calf had a little more muscle removed so it was always more brusied to start off with but it didnt feel brusied, if you know what i mean so i was like, oh no its going to be like this forever. so then i decided to bandage it up real tight sleeping it off, and i was happily suprised to see the next morning that it had subsided to a shape more inline with my other calf. there is still some slight aysmmetry but not enough to make me worry as a did. anyways, im hoping that once i move to the stockings i will get better results cuz they feel real tight!!!


----------



## baby_yoshii

alana rose said:


> Hi Bluesy, I'm glad that things are starting to get a bit better for you.  I have decided to wait until January to book my surgery. I can't wait!



hi alana rose, when you get back home from your surgery will it be winter there? I would recommend planning your trip inline with the seasons. imagine having to wear bandages or stockings in summer *yiks* that said, its still do-able in summer, just maybe a little uncomfortable. plus during winter you can wear pants or long skirts to cover up bandages if your still on them like me!!!


----------



## Bluesy4444

Hi everyone -  
  It's day 10 and I've just been for my second asperation. It's strange - the procedure is ok on my left leg and painful on my right, but sooooo worth it. Dr Park was suprised at how much fluid had built up since yesterday, so as expected I'm back in tomorrow for more asperation. A little worried about how I'll get this done when I return home though.
Walking is getting much easier but I'm trying not to overdo it, as I'm still a little unsure -how much, is too much ?
  Feel I'm improving a little everyday, so hope I can keep it up - only got 3 days left in Seoul.
Just wanna say thanks to Alana Rose & Baby_Yoshii for the support & advice, it's much apreciated. 
P.S Alana Rose at least by January you'll have a better idea about our recovery & results (and hopfully the flight prices will go down).


----------



## chloe_j

Hi everyone! 
I am brand new to the Forum and decided to make an account after reading this thread. I have been reading it for a while and I just wanted to say you guys are amazing for keeping up with posts and such during the whole procedure and everything, it has really helped me in my decision with calf surgery. I have humungooo calves as well and its so neat to see eeveryone is getting this! I'm not alone 
If all goes well I am hoping maybe a July 2011 surgery...


----------



## Bluesy4444

Hi Again, 
Day 12 and my last full day/night in Seoul - we leave at 11pm tomorrow. I'm walking well and I'm far happier with my recovery than I was on day 6/7.Had my 3rd aspiration yesterday and my 4th at 2pm today - It's far less painful now and I'm feeling better each time. Dr Park said the results are far better when you continue aspirating when you return home, so I was a little worried about how/where/when I'd get this done in England. Problem solved thought - my husband said he'd do it - so he actually practised on my left leg today at the clinic ! He did a great job and Dr Park said he's a fast learner, so  I guess I've hit lucky there.
My big concern is discomfort on the flight - I'll just have to pray for a seat with leg room and try to elevate my legs whenever possible. 
  Wish me luck !


----------



## baby_yoshii

Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi everyone -
> It's day 10 and I've just been for my second asperation. It's strange - the procedure is ok on my left leg and painful on my right, but sooooo worth it. Dr Park was suprised at how much fluid had built up since yesterday, so as expected I'm back in tomorrow for more asperation. A little worried about how I'll get this done when I return home though.
> Walking is getting much easier but I'm trying not to overdo it, as I'm still a little unsure -how much, is too much ?
> Feel I'm improving a little everyday, so hope I can keep it up - only got 3 days left in Seoul.
> Just wanna say thanks to Alana Rose & Baby_Yoshii for the support & advice, it's much apreciated.
> P.S Alana Rose at least by January you'll have a better idea about our recovery & results (and hopfully the flight prices will go down).



Hi bluesy, your most welcome! Glad to hear your improving. Interesting, I was the same with my apsiration. My left calf felt fine when aspirating but right was painful. But then my left calf actually had more removed, maybe that had something to do with it? When i asked Dr Park he just said recovery is different on each calf, so I wasnt really quite sure exactly what caused the pain? As my swelling subsided over time my aspiration became much easier. Im so over aspiration, it must be my bad luck since i hate needles and I'm still having to do it cuz i havent read anyone else on this forum that has had to do it as much as me!


----------



## baby_yoshii

Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi Again,
> Day 12 and my last full day/night in Seoul - we leave at 11pm tomorrow. I'm walking well and I'm far happier with my recovery than I was on day 6/7.Had my 3rd aspiration yesterday and my 4th at 2pm today - It's far less painful now and I'm feeling better each time. Dr Park said the results are far better when you continue aspirating when you return home, so I was a little worried about how/where/when I'd get this done in England. Problem solved thought - my husband said he'd do it - so he actually practised on my left leg today at the clinic ! He did a great job and Dr Park said he's a fast learner, so  I guess I've hit lucky there.
> My big concern is discomfort on the flight - I'll just have to pray for a seat with leg room and try to elevate my legs whenever possible.
> Wish me luck !



Hi bluesy, how was your flight home? so very lucky to have your husband help you do the aspiration! how many aspirations have you had so far? before i left for seoul dr park aspirated me 5 times, and since ive been back home ive had 3 done. So thats 8 in total. I still have fluid  so im needing to continue to do it until there is no more fluid! *argh*


----------



## Bluesy4444

Hi, 
Flight was very, very ,long - I'm glad it's over - wasn't painful but was soooo hard to get comfortable. Relaxing at home now, with my legs elevated - it's bliss.
I was also aspirated 5 times before leaving Seoul - Dr Park just said to continue once a week for about a month - hopefully all the fluid will be gone by then. 
Are you starting to be able to see your end result now or is your fluid buildup still effecting the size of your calf ?


----------



## gymbo

Hi Alana Rose, I see you've decided to go in Jan now. I've booked my flights to go end of July and I am so nervous and excited at the same time. I see from Bluesy and baby yoshii that the pain increases at the beginning of the 2nd week - that's right when my husband goes home and i'll be alone with baby , ahh! So scared but this is the only time I can do this so I'm going ahead with it, otherwise I will prob regret not doing it for the rest of my life!

Thanks so bluesy and baby yoshii for sharing their experiences, it really helped to convince me to go ahead!




alana rose said:


> gymbo, have you booked your flights yet?


----------



## alana rose

Hi baby_yoshii.  I can't believe you are still having to aspirate!! Is the fluid getting less and less each time you do it?  How many weeks has that been now? How are you feeling- glad that you went through with it?





baby_yoshii said:


> Hi bluesy, how was your flight home? so very lucky to have your husband help you do the aspiration! how many aspirations have you had so far? before i left for seoul dr park aspirated me 5 times, and since ive been back home ive had 3 done. So thats 8 in total. I still have fluid  so im needing to continue to do it until there is no more fluid! *argh*


----------



## alana rose

Hi Bluessy. Hows things progressing? Worth the pain?  I suppose it is too early to know if it has made any difference. I'm also dreading the flight. When I was looking for flights, it was hard to find one that you didn't have to wait in an airport for 8-10 hours between connecting flights. Thats a long time added to the journey, especially on the way back home with sore legs!





Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi,
> Flight was very, very ,long - I'm glad it's over - wasn't painful but was soooo hard to get comfortable. Relaxing at home now, with my legs elevated - it's bliss.
> I was also aspirated 5 times before leaving Seoul - Dr Park just said to continue once a week for about a month - hopefully all the fluid will be gone by then.
> Are you starting to be able to see your end result now or is your fluid buildup still effecting the size of your calf ?


----------



## alana rose

Hi gymbo, yes I have decided to go in January.  It was proving to be too rushed for the end of the month, and my options were then or January.  I wish I could've gone and got it over with, but I suppose with our nice weather at the moment it's maybe a blessing in disguise that I can't go just now.  I don't relish the idea of wearing compression stockings in this weather!  Don't worry about taking your baby as you have obviously thought about this, and as you say if you don't do it then you will probably regret it for the rest of your life.  It's like anything else, you will manage if you have to.  Whens your op booked for?





gymbo said:


> Hi Alana Rose, I see you've decided to go in Jan now. I've booked my flights to go end of July and I am so nervous and excited at the same time. I see from Bluesy and baby yoshii that the pain increases at the beginning of the 2nd week - that's right when my husband goes home and i'll be alone with baby , ahh! So scared but this is the only time I can do this so I'm going ahead with it, otherwise I will prob regret not doing it for the rest of my life!
> 
> Thanks so bluesy and baby yoshii for sharing their experiences, it really helped to convince me to go ahead!


----------



## gymbo

Booked for end of July. Such a shame we won't be there at the same time. It would have been nice to have some company.



alana rose said:


> Hi gymbo, yes I have decided to go in January. It was proving to be too rushed for the end of the month, and my options were then or January. I wish I could've gone and got it over with, but I suppose with our nice weather at the moment it's maybe a blessing in disguise that I can't go just now. I don't relish the idea of wearing compression stockings in this weather! Don't worry about taking your baby as you have obviously thought about this, and as you say if you don't do it then you will probably regret it for the rest of your life. It's like anything else, you will manage if you have to. Whens your op booked for?


----------



## baby_yoshii

Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi,
> Flight was very, very ,long - I'm glad it's over - wasn't painful but was soooo hard to get comfortable. Relaxing at home now, with my legs elevated - it's bliss.
> I was also aspirated 5 times before leaving Seoul - Dr Park just said to continue once a week for about a month - hopefully all the fluid will be gone by then.
> Are you starting to be able to see your end result now or is your fluid buildup still effecting the size of your calf ?



hi bluesy, im about 6 weeks post op. i can definitely see my calves have gone down in size, i think ive lost about 4cm. walking and stretching gets easier by the day, but i must admit its been had to do my stretches so I try to fit it in when i can.

i am finding that when im walking or standing alot thats when my calf starts to swell up. but when i rest it or sleep on it over night it goes down in size by the morning. that said, i still continue to do my normal routine, swelling or not as my calves will eventually have to get use to it!

in terms of fluid up, i thought was i doing well until my last aspiration were the amount of fluid extracted actually went up slightly again. that was a little disappointing for me but im really hoping that my last aspiration will be a success. I would tend to agree with a previous comment made on this blog that your calf size does vary as it has for me in these 6 weeks. im keen on it stabilsing now but know its still probably a few months away.

how are you coping now? can you walk normally yet?


----------



## baby_yoshii

gymbo said:


> Hi Alana Rose, I see you've decided to go in Jan now. I've booked my flights to go end of July and I am so nervous and excited at the same time. I see from Bluesy and baby yoshii that the pain increases at the beginning of the 2nd week - that's right when my husband goes home and i'll be alone with baby , ahh! So scared but this is the only time I can do this so I'm going ahead with it, otherwise I will prob regret not doing it for the rest of my life!
> 
> Thanks so bluesy and baby yoshii for sharing their experiences, it really helped to convince me to go ahead!



not a problem gymbo. i dont mean to scare you, but those first 2 weeks will be tough, so be not only physically but mentallly prepared as with any surgery. but after those first few weeks and especially being back at home it only gets easier, plus you really have a fantastic team looking after you at the oz clinic. it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## baby_yoshii

alana rose said:


> Hi baby_yoshii.  I can't believe you are still having to aspirate!! Is the fluid getting less and less each time you do it?  How many weeks has that been now? How are you feeling- glad that you went through with it?



hi alana rose, im 6 weeks post op. yeah i know, im wondering whether im abnormal or something cuz i havent read anyone who has had as many aspirations as me! or maybe their out there but i just dont know aobut it! hehehe

the amount of fluid really does vary from aspiration to aspiration. i find if im on my feet the whole day and then i aspirate later that day, the fluid build up is more. i might try aspirating in the morning to see if my theory is true. 

yes, i am glad ive done it. though that first week i was wondering to myself why i put myself through this vainity! hehehe but now that the worst is over and im back to normal routines it gets easier and im eager for summer to come! hehe but i wouldnt say that im fully back to normal yet, i still have a niggling sore tendon behind my knee which when not stretched well causes me to limp a little which has held me back from doing my regular exercises. dr park did say to me, dont try to run until you can walk properly. so that is the motto im taking. im trying to remember that this is a slow and long recovery process so being patient is the key!


----------



## rachelsinlove

no i dont believe not everyones is genetic because ive been just sitting in the house lately and just watching tv or on the computer and they have shrinked. i guess when u exercise it builds up the muscles and makes them larger


----------



## ashmi99

rachelsinlove said:


> no i dont believe not everyones is genetic because ive been just sitting in the house lately and just watching tv or on the computer and they have shrinked. i guess when u exercise it builds up the muscles and makes them larger



For most of the people whom calf surgery works for, our calves do not shrink by doing no activity.  In fact, our muscles are genetic and do not change due to exercise.


----------



## alana rose

Hi gymbo. I've not been on lately due to school holidays and 3 kids!!! It won't be long till you go now. It is a shame that we won't be there at the same time, but don't worry you'll be fine. You'll be well on your road to recovery and I'll still be sitting waiting to go.  I was going to have to go the end of June or not until January and I wish I could've gone and got it over and done with but there's no point dwelling on it. I'm going to Egypt at xmas and it would've been nice to wear shorts and not feel like everyones staring, but at least it will be for the last time. NEXT SUMMER, is something to look forward to for me


gymbo said:


> Booked for end of July. Such a shame we won't be there at the same time. It would have been nice to have some company.


----------



## alana rose

Hi Baby-yoshii.  Surely you've stopped aspirating now?? I'm like you in regards to needles ie terrified.  How did you manage to do it yourself? Now that things are starting to settle down for you, are you glad that you went through with it?  Has it made a big difference? Was the result the same as what Dr Park expected to achieve, cos I know that his virtual pictures are not 100%.  I know that you've lost about 4cm, is that what you wanted to lose? I suppose its good in a way that I'm not going till January as I can quiz all you guys about your results.





baby_yoshii said:


> hi alana rose, im 6 weeks post op. yeah i know, im wondering whether im abnormal or something cuz i havent read anyone who has had as many aspirations as me! or maybe their out there but i just dont know aobut it! hehehe
> 
> the amount of fluid really does vary from aspiration to aspiration. i find if im on my feet the whole day and then i aspirate later that day, the fluid build up is more. i might try aspirating in the morning to see if my theory is true.
> 
> yes, i am glad ive done it. though that first week i was wondering to myself why i put myself through this vainity! hehehe but now that the worst is over and im back to normal routines it gets easier and im eager for summer to come! hehe but i wouldnt say that im fully back to normal yet, i still have a niggling sore tendon behind my knee which when not stretched well causes me to limp a little which has held me back from doing my regular exercises. dr park did say to me, dont try to run until you can walk properly. so that is the motto im taking. im trying to remember that this is a slow and long recovery process so being patient is the key!


----------



## alana rose

HI ashmii. I don't think people that have this problem understand what it's like to have abnormal size calves. For them their calves getting a little bit bigger due to exercise is probably no big thing, but for us whose calves are genetically big our muscles are out of proportion with the rest of our body, and exercise or not that is the way they are, and it is only with surgery that they will improve.





ashmi99 said:


> For most of the people whom calf surgery works for, our calves do not shrink by doing no activity. In fact, our muscles are genetic and do not change due to exercise.


----------



## alana rose

Hi Bluesy.  Hows things going with you? You are bound to be feeling a lot better now are you not? Have you stopped aspirating now? Hows things progressing? I'll bet you are glad that it's all done with now and you are back home. The flight is the killer. Some of the flights that I had looked at were 20-30 hours long as they were stopping for 9-10 hours. I want a flight that only has a 1-2 hour stop. I'll just have to wait and see in January whats available.


----------



## ashmi99

alana rose said:


> HI ashmii. I don't think people that have this problem understand what it's like to have abnormal size calves. For them their calves getting a little bit bigger due to exercise is probably no big thing, but for us whose calves are genetically big our muscles are out of proportion with the rest of our body, and exercise or not that is the way they are, and it is only with surgery that they will improve.



I agree, Alana Rose!  There are many women who think we are crazy because they would love to have some shape to their calves.  They don't understand having muscular calves!


----------



## carolineinlove

sappyeyes said:


> missus jung, aspiration will relieve the pain from fluid build up.  I was nervous the first time he did the aspiration but it was the best feeling believe me and I couldn't wait to get it done everyday.



Hi Sappyeyes, Hi Missus Jung,

Could you share pre-op and post-op pictures of your calves in here please?
I saw Ashmi99's pictures and I found them just amazing. I don't remember the name of the patient (Kok79? I am so sorry, I read so many pages of that thread) who had 36cms calves, and slimmed down to 32cms or something like that, but I have a 36cms calf circumference too for the moment, and am thinking about the calf reduction surgery with Dr Park from Oz Clinic.

I have been posting recently on the Cozycot Health Forum also, because I just came back from Seoul 2 days ago: I had a cheekbone reduction surgery at OZ that went just fine, and I trust Dr Park enough to do the calf reduction surgery with him as soon as I will save enough money again. I stayed at Young Dong Hotel with a special price (double room for 80 000 wons/night), but I did not like my room that much. I was on my own, and the very first days weren't easy because of the swelling and bruises, but as time went by, I felt much better and even went out shopping/discovering the city 

Have you girls taken any vitamins or medication to help the bruises and swelling go down, or did you "just" take the antibiotics, pain-killers he gave you + stretch and self-massage?

Thanks in advance for your answers girls!


----------



## carolineinlove

Hi Alana Rose,

I'm happy with all the questions you've asked to Bluesy and Baby_yoshii (how are you girls?? I admire your courage and shuddered when both of you wrote about your hardest time in the recovery process), as I have exactly the same ones for them 

Baby, are you doing the aspiration thing all by yourself?

When you talk about fluid, what color is the aspirated liquid? When do you know you have to stop pulling on the needle (sorry girls, I had to write things this way -__-" )

Did you have any infection behind the knee, where the incisions are, because of the bandages/stockings? 

Is there a huge size difference between your thighs and your new calves also?


----------



## hugecalves

hello, ashmi99! the reason i requested to be added to your contacts is because i wanted to seek help. i have very huge calves. i am not athletic. i guess i was born with huge calves, but last year i started walking a lot - it made my calves super bigger and it pains me not be be able to wear shorts or skirts because my calves are waaaay bigger than my boyfriends calves=( i want to know how much doed the surgery costs and the repercussions of it. thanks so much.


----------



## ashmi99

hugecalves said:


> hello, ashmi99! the reason i requested to be added to your contacts is because i wanted to seek help. i have very huge calves. i am not athletic. i guess i was born with huge calves, but last year i started walking a lot - it made my calves super bigger and it pains me not be be able to wear shorts or skirts because my calves are waaaay bigger than my boyfriends calves=( i want to know how much doed the surgery costs and the repercussions of it. thanks so much.



Hi.  If you read through all the posts in this thread, you will find out how much the surgery costs and any possible side effects.  I suggest you spend some time reading and then write again if you have more specific questions.


----------



## Roksana

Hello girls, I am new!!
This forum was like a treasure to me when I found it 
Thank you so much for sharing!

I really, really need help from someone who is in the same boat with me. So far people telling how crazy I am and how beautiful I am, but I want to do the surgery so much and stop hating my body.  But the same time I kind of DO like my muscle calves, I like athletic looking legs, I find it very sexy...

I afraid to lose the shape with loosing the size   I really need your advise or opinion on that one!!!!  Only you guys see it with my eyes....

Here is picture from Dr Park: before and after...

Thank you!!


----------



## Roksana

Here is another one, standing flat...


----------



## carolineinlove

Roksana,

Your calves already look gorgeous, well shaped with the perfect quantity of muscle: why do you want to undergo calf reduction?




Roksana said:


> Here is another one, standing flat...


----------



## minna1004

Hi!  I found the link to this forum on Dr. Park's site, and was hoping to meet some people who are planning to go to Korea late fall 2010 (or early winter).  I will probably go alone to get my calves done, as my boyfriend is really busy with work.  Hopefully I can meet up with someone who is in the same boat! 

I'm actually quite flexible as to when I can go, I just chose late fall/winter because I assume wearing the stockings will be less unpleasant when it's not so hot out and it will maximize my recovery time before spring/summer skirt weather.  

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Roksana said:


> Here is another one, standing flat...


 

Those legs on the left are gorgeous!  Perfectly in porportion!  Very sexy.


----------



## Bluesy4444

Roksana said:


> Hello girls, I am new!!
> This forum was like a treasure to me when I found it
> Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> I really, really need help from someone who is in the same boat with me. So far people telling how crazy I am and how beautiful I am, but I want to do the surgery so much and stop hating my body. But the same time I kind of DO like my muscle calves, I like athletic looking legs, I find it very sexy...
> 
> I afraid to lose the shape with loosing the size  I really need your advise or opinion on that one!!!! Only you guys see it with my eyes....
> 
> Here is picture from Dr Park: before and after...
> 
> Thank you!!


 

I would kill for your legs - even after surgery mine dont look as good as yours x


----------



## Bluesy4444

carolineinlove said:


> Hi Alana Rose,
> 
> I'm happy with all the questions you've asked to Bluesy and Baby_yoshii (how are you girls?? I admire your courage and shuddered when both of you wrote about your hardest time in the recovery process), as I have exactly the same ones for them
> 
> Baby, are you doing the aspiration thing all by yourself?
> 
> When you talk about fluid, what color is the aspirated liquid? When do you know you have to stop pulling on the needle (sorry girls, I had to write things this way -__-" )
> 
> Did you have any infection behind the knee, where the incisions are, because of the bandages/stockings?
> 
> Is there a huge size difference between your thighs and your new calves also?


 

Hi,
  In answer to your questions :
 Fluid looks like watered down blood (probably coz that's what it is) - it seems to be getting lighter in colour as time goes by.
  My husband (who is doing the asperation) said "you just know when to stop pulling on syringe" - you can feel the difference but he couldn't explain how, but he said it's easy to tell when there is no fluid left.
  I've had no problem with the incision at all -can hardly even see it now.
    Hope this helps x


----------



## Bluesy4444

alana rose said:


> Hi Bluesy. Hows things going with you? You are bound to be feeling a lot better now are you not? Have you stopped aspirating now? Hows things progressing? I'll bet you are glad that it's all done with now and you are back home. The flight is the killer. Some of the flights that I had looked at were 20-30 hours long as they were stopping for 9-10 hours. I want a flight that only has a 1-2 hour stop. I'll just have to wait and see in January whats available.


 
Hi,
  Sorry it took so long, to reply. I'm back to work and things are getting back to normal, although I find that my legs get tired quite easily. Unfortunately I'm still aspirating (12 so far) and it looks like I'll be doing it for quite some time. I seem to still have an abnormal build-up of fluid, but thats probably coz my calves were abnormally big (47cm). My calves have only reduced about 4/5cm, which is disappointing because Dr Park said he was aiming for more like 8/10cm due to there original size. I've just gotta hope that once the fluid build up settles down, things will improve (although I wont hold my breath).


----------



## carolineinlove

Hi Bluesy,

Thank you so so much for your answers! It's good to hear from you, and learn at the same time that things almost go back to normal now, except that you will have to be patient for some time to get your full leg strength back.

Do you think one could do the aspiration all by themselves in case no one else can help doing it? Does it hurt you, and do you massage your calves? Do you take any vitamins to help you recover faster?

I am also curious about the reduction results: you've come a long way, Bluesy, and I admire your courage for all the steps you are undergoing! But when you say that the reduction is only about 4/5cm, is it your personal assessment post-op, the reduction at the very moment, or was it something Dr Park measured/calculated post-op?


----------



## gymbo

Hi all, I had the procedure with dr park a few days ago and it has all gone very smoothly. Much less pain than I was anticipating and all in all much less dramatic than I had imagined. I can already see the new shape of my legs and am so excited to see the final result. I could walk in high heels on the first few days but now can walk with flat shoes, but only for about 30 minutes. I think the secret is to be very disciplined with stretching, ruthlessly so... I can also carry my baby whilst walking.

To anyone who is still contemplating whether to do it, I echo others by saying go for it, you will be in great hands with dr park and team.

Now I am just waiting for day 4/5 and hoping I won't find that period too painful since others seem to have experienced increased pain on those days.


----------



## gymbo

Hi all, I had the procedure with dr park a few days ago and it has all gone very smoothly. Much less pain than I was anticipating and all in all much less dramatic than I had imagined. I can already see the new shape of my legs and am so excited to see the final result. I could walk in high heels on the first few days but now can walk with flat shoes, but only for about 30 minutes. I think the secret is to be very disciplined with stretching, ruthlessly so... I can also carry my baby whilst walking.

To anyone who is still contemplating whether to do it, I echo others by saying go for it, you will be in great hands with dr park and team.

Now I am just waiting for day 4/5 and hoping I won't find that period too painful since others seem to have experienced increased pain on those days.


----------



## gymbo

I felt the same way as you. I didn't want to change the shape of my legs, just to remove the bulge when wearing high heels. I can't see the final result yet but am pleased so far. My legs don't look too skinny and seem to be in good proportion with my thighs and ankles.



Roksana said:


> Hello girls, I am new!!
> This forum was like a treasure to me when I found it
> Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> I really, really need help from someone who is in the same boat with me. So far people telling how crazy I am and how beautiful I am, but I want to do the surgery so much and stop hating my body.  But the same time I kind of DO like my muscle calves, I like athletic looking legs, I find it very sexy...
> 
> I afraid to lose the shape with loosing the size   I really need your advise or opinion on that one!!!!  Only you guys see it with my eyes....
> 
> Here is picture from Dr Park: before and after...
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## ashmi99

Those that have asked about doing the aspirations yourself...when I had the surgery, I did not do any aspirations myself.  I believe Dr. Park only aspirated me once, or maybe twice.  

I would not be worried about losing the shape of your calves.  If you are all like me, even though everyone tells me my calves are skinny now, they are still too muscular for my liking and I still avoid doing any sort of calf exercises for fear they will get bulkier.


----------



## Bluesy4444

gymbo said:


> Hi all, I had the procedure with dr park a few days ago and it has all gone very smoothly. Much less pain than I was anticipating and all in all much less dramatic than I had imagined. I can already see the new shape of my legs and am so excited to see the final result. I could walk in high heels on the first few days but now can walk with flat shoes, but only for about 30 minutes. I think the secret is to be very disciplined with stretching, ruthlessly so... I can also carry my baby whilst walking.
> 
> To anyone who is still contemplating whether to do it, I echo others by saying go for it, you will be in great hands with dr park and team.
> 
> Now I am just waiting for day 4/5 and hoping I won't find that period too painful since others seem to have experienced increased pain on those days.



Glad to here things are going so well - hope it continues that way - so pleased for you x


----------



## gymbo

Ah thanks bluesy, that's sweet, but day 4 today and... Ouch ouch ouch!!!!! Definitely 2 steps back today. Also I'm looking at my right calf and am worried that it's too skinny. Makes my leg look a bit bowed..?

Seeing dr later today, let's see what he says.



Bluesy4444 said:


> Glad to here things are going so well - hope it continues that way - so pleased for you x


----------



## marshmallow_

this forum is really like a treasure. I&#8217;m so glad being able to read about all your experience and recovery process!! THANK YOU! you guys helped me a lot to just go for it. I booked my surgery with dr. park for september and I can't wait!! I'm so nervous and excited at the same time.

I will definitely share my experience on the forum!

How did you guys pay the surgery? Cash, credit card? Did you have to confirm your overseas limit first etc? 
I&#8217;m worried my credit card will not work.

will there be someone else in Seoul in September (second half)? I&#8217;m from Europe.


----------



## ashmi99

marshmallow_ said:


> How did you guys pay the surgery? Cash, credit card? Did you have to confirm your overseas limit first etc?
> Im worried my credit card will not work.



I believe I used my debit card and before I left, I let them know I would be putting charges on it in Korea, but I still had to call them from the clinic to okay it.  It was definitely the annoying part!


----------



## ridingcarousel

Without surgery.

Try speed walking everyday. Never uphill, they bulk up the muscles instead. 

Don't wear heels that often. Try not to do so for a month. This relaxes your calf muscles and shrinks them.

Drink more water. Are you suffering from water retention? 

Massage your calves in a circular motion when you take hot baths. I'm not sure if this works or if it's purely psychological though.

Stick to a healthy diet. More fruits and vegetables. Less salt and fat.

Good luck.


----------



## marshmallow_

Thanks for your answer, ashmi!
Debit card? I thought dr. Park would only accept cash or international credit card?



ashmi99 said:


> I believe I used my debit card and before I left, I let them know I would be putting charges on it in Korea, but I still had to call them from the clinic to okay it.  It was definitely the annoying part!


----------



## ashmi99

marshmallow_ said:


> Thanks for your answer, ashmi!
> Debit card? I thought dr. Park would only accept cash or international credit card?



I'm not sure.  I had the surgery in 2005...it's been quite awhile!  His procedures may have changed.


----------



## Roksana

Thank you, guys, for answering, so much  
So glad for those who already gone through all this...

   Could  you,  guys,  share  how  much  everything  end  up  by  the  time  you  got  home?  I  calculated  that  I  would  need  about  $10.000  for  everything:  flight,  lodging,  food,  surgery  itself,  but  I  don't  know... 

   Who  is  from  US,  who  paid   with   credit   card   or   maybe  there   are   some   loans?  I  never  had  a  credit  and  have  no  idea  how  it  works,  especially if  you  paying  in  other  country...  

  Thank you!


----------



## Roksana

gymbo said:


> I felt the same way as you. I didn't want to change the shape of my legs, just to remove the bulge when wearing high heels. I can't see the final result yet but am pleased so far. My legs don't look too skinny and seem to be in good proportion with my thighs and ankles.


 

Thank you gymbo!
How much cm you wanted to get rid off? Mine are 36-37 cm now and 34 cm would be enough for me...

Nice to hear you doing well, stay strong and patient...


----------



## gymbo

I'm going home tomorrow. I can't wait !!!!! It's been a long journey, both physically and emotionally, but worth while. I am really hoping the end result will be as I want it. Bluesy and baby yoshii, how are your results looking, or still too early to tell?

I still have 1.5 cm difference in circumference but am not so worried about that. I'm more worried that my right leg is too skinny... Anyway I really trust dr park's expertise so am not losing sleep over it. 

Roksana, I had 0.5cm off the right and 1.5cm off the left -but my problem was more muscle bulk than big calves.

I agree with what others have said about having to press dr park for advice and explanation. Sometimes what seems trivial to him is really important for us. But I never doubted for a second that I was in the best hands and after all, I travelled all the way to korea, baby in tow, because I wanted the best!

Now I just have to be patient and keep on with those blo*dy stretches!!!!

The worst really was the period leading up to the procedure and the not knowing what it was going to be like but once you've had it, no matter how painful it is afterwards, I don't think it's as bad as the not knowing.


----------



## minna1004

Hi, looks like I can't PM since I haven't posted enough messages, or something like that.  Anyway, I'm planning on going to OZ in early 2011 (Jan or Feb)... I guess the main thing is I'm nervous that I'll still feel the tingling and tightness years after the surgery.  Could anyone discuss that a little more?  Thank you!


----------



## Denisa27

hi, i love to go this yr, too.. where r u flying from? i dont have an appointment with dr Park, yet but i was thinking about end of October to go. What about u?


----------



## Denisa27

anyone planning to go end of october this yr to see dr. park??


----------



## Stereotypeq

wow... a thread for big calves... this place has everything! Anyway, I've always wished my calves were smaller. I don't think it makes anyone look bad really, I think we're more self conscious about it... but I really do hate when I try on boots I'm in love w/ and I can't get the zipper up. I'm right near the threshold of fitting into boots. I can get some on, but others are definitely never going to fit.

I have 2 a personal training sessions I got for free w/ my new gym membership (Pilates on those machines...) so I will ask the instructors about this!


----------



## alana rose

gymbo said:


> I'm going home tomorrow. I can't wait !!!!! It's been a long journey, both physically and emotionally, but worth while. I am really hoping the end result will be as I want it. Bluesy and baby yoshii, how are your results looking, or still too early to tell?
> 
> I still have 1.5 cm difference in circumference but am not so worried about that. I'm more worried that my right leg is too skinny... Anyway I really trust dr park's expertise so am not losing sleep over it.
> 
> Roksana, I had 0.5cm off the right and 1.5cm off the left -but my problem was more muscle bulk than big calves.
> 
> I agree with what others have said about having to press dr park for advice and explanation. Sometimes what seems trivial to him is really important for us. But I never doubted for a second that I was in the best hands and after all, I travelled all the way to korea, baby in tow, because I wanted the best!
> 
> Now I just have to be patient and keep on with those blo*dy stretches!!!!
> 
> The worst really was the period leading up to the procedure and the not knowing what it was going to be like but once you've had it, no matter how painful it is afterwards, I don't think it's as bad as the not knowing.


 Hi gymbo. I'll bet you're glad it's over now eh? How did you get on with your baby by yourself? I wish I could've got my legs done at the same time as you did but I had the 3 kids off school on holidays (thank goodness thats them back lol). Did things go as well as you expected or was it worse? I'm still intent on going in January.


----------



## minna1004

Hi Alana Rose,

I'm thinking about Jan 2011-Feb 2011 as well.  Maybe we'll be there at the same time


----------



## OS_lacoste

Personally, I can't see why large & muscular calves should be a source of embarrassment. Would you not be proud of the strength and fitness that produced them?


----------



## lavidacampus

^^ I think much of the insecurity comes from proportion to the rest of the body, and being unable to fit into boots. I know that's where my insecurity comes from. I refuse to wear skirts because my calves simply do not look right when compared to the rest of my body.


----------



## Stereotypeq

Hey ladies...

I thought this Live Journal Entry was interesting:

http://community.livejournal.com/omonatheydidnt/1889554.html?page=5

Seems like there's no easy answer... unless you really want to take some risks that (in my opinion) are way too extreme.


----------



## k2sealer

OS_lacoste said:


> Personally, I can't see why large & muscular calves should be a source of embarrassment. Would you not be proud of the strength and fitness that produced them?


 
I agree. I have huge calves. I'm not kidding. I have calves bigger than 90% of guys. Bigger than guys who work out and try to get big calves. Once at a party when I was in my 20's, and quite thin, someone pointed out that I have large calves. We actually got out a bit of string and measured and mine were 1/2" to more than 1" larger than any of the guys at the party. We all laughed about it.

I love my calves and wouldn't trade them for the world. Even now that I'm in my 40's and heavier than I used to be, I think I have nice healthy calves. I think women are way too hard on themselves.

BTW, Naturalizer shoe company makes boots that fit people with wide calves. They are call them wide shafts. Prior to finding these boots, I couldn't wear boots that went over my calves. An extra bonus to the Naturalizer brand is that their shoes tend to be a little more padded on the bottom of the foot which make them more comfortable than the average shoe.


----------



## alana rose

minna1004 said:


> Hi Alana Rose,
> 
> I'm thinking about Jan 2011-Feb 2011 as well. Maybe we'll be there at the same time


 Hi Minna. It would be good if we were there at the same time. I'm a bit apprehensive about actually booking an appointment due to the situation between the North and South at the moment. I will wait until it's closer to the time before I actually book the surgery. Where are you from? I'm from the U.K


----------



## carousel eyes

lavidacampus said:


> ^^ I think much of the insecurity comes from proportion to the rest of the body, and being unable to fit into boots. I know that's where my insecurity comes from. I refuse to wear skirts because my calves simply do not look right when compared to the rest of my body.



I definitely agree! I've grown in my confidence, and I'm fine wearing shorts and shorter skirts, but large calves are definitely not what most people desire. I'm also 5'3", which makes their largeness more noticeable.

I'm obsessed with boots, but 90% of them don't fit. I have yet to find a pair [aside from my Uggs] where I can comfortably wear jeans tucked into them. What's worse is that I also have wide, small size 5/6 feet, so that adds to the difficulty of finding a good pair.

If that's not enough for you, I'm not the biggest fan of my knees either. Haha. =/ I find them to be 'crooked' so to speak, they almost look pushed out, which adds to the awkwardness of my calves. So when I put boots on, my knees kind of stick out as well.


----------



## minna1004

Hi Alana Rose,

I tried to message you, but apparently I have to post on here 5 times before I can do that -.-

I'm Korean but currently living in Chicago.  I don't think that the North/South situation is anything to worry about in terms of personal safety. 

Are you going by yourself, or do you have someone who can take care of you?  I may end up going alone if my boyfriend can't get off work.  I don't really have anyone who can take care of me in Korea- some elderly aunts and uncles whom I wouldn't want to impose on, and male cousins that wouldn't know what do.  But I'm really determined to go and finally get rid of my huge calves!  I've e-mailed Dr. Park a few times, and read the Korean comments on his website, too, and I really feel like he is the best doctor for the job... so, I've decided to go this winter.

I'd love to be able to talk to you a little more about this.  If we happen to be there at the same time, I can definitely help you out with basic things since I can speak Korean.


----------



## nayma

hello , 

i saw your message and i am interested i don't want to go alone fot the surgery it will be nice having compagny 
here is my mail if someone is interested in doing calf surgery  too in korea 
lovelynayma@gmail.com


----------



## Chipper

k2sealer said:


> I agree. I have huge calves. I'm not kidding. I have calves bigger than 90% of guys. Bigger than guys who work out and try to get big calves. Once at a party when I was in my 20's, and quite thin, someone pointed out that I have large calves. We actually got out a bit of string and measured and mine were 1/2" to more than 1" larger than any of the guys at the party. We all laughed about it.
> 
> I love my calves and wouldn't trade them for the world. Even now that I'm in my 40's and heavier than I used to be, I think I have nice healthy calves. I think women are way too hard on themselves.
> 
> *BTW, Naturalizer shoe company makes boots that fit people with wide calves. They are call them wide shafts. Prior to finding these boots, I couldn't wear boots that went over my calves. *An extra bonus to the Naturalizer brand is that their shoes tend to be a little more padded on the bottom of the foot which make them more comfortable than the average shoe.




Hey, thanks for this tip!  I would love to be able to tuck jeans into my boots but have a hard time finding boots that work.  Looks like I'll need to visit the Glass Slipper forum for more brand ideas, as well.


----------



## k2sealer

Chipper said:


> Hey, thanks for this tip! I would love to be able to tuck jeans into my boots but have a hard time finding boots that work. Looks like I'll need to visit the Glass Slipper forum for more brand ideas, as well.


 
You can even do a google search on "wide shaft boots women" and it will bring up lots of different companies that sell them.


----------



## marshmallow_

hey guys!!

I'm in seoul right now and had my surgery with dr. park 24 hours ago. i was able to walk with flats to the toilet just after surgery (but with pain). since i'm doing the stretchings regulary now, my right calf feels really good for the fact i had surgery just a day ago, but the left hurts like crazy!!

i will keep you updated

how are you all doing calf-buddies??


----------



## helen82

The best ways are practicing exercise, going swimming, lots of stretching..!! yoga and pilates!!!


----------



## alana rose

marshmallow_ said:


> hey guys!!
> 
> I'm in seoul right now and had my surgery with dr. park 24 hours ago. i was able to walk with flats to the toilet just after surgery (but with pain). since i'm doing the stretchings regulary now, my right calf feels really good for the fact i had surgery just a day ago, but the left hurts like crazy!!
> 
> i will keep you updated
> 
> how are you all doing calf-buddies??


 Hi there Marshmallow. Good to hear that you have done it now! I'm still waiting for January to come around so I can go too. Are you by yourself? It'll be good to follow your progress. I wish that the other girls would put a little more input into the forum , especially their before and after pics.  Take care and hope to hear some more from you soon.


----------



## marshmallow_

Hey Alana rose 
This forum seems kind of death but I might give you and other interested people a short summary of my surgery/healing process/experience. I mean, this forum and the experience of others helped me a lot with my decision.

The surgery went just fine and I was able to walk to the toilet after I woke up from the anesthesia. Walking did hurt though and it felt better when I walked with heels. Time passed really slowly in this little room and I was so happy when I finally could go back to the hotel on the next morning. I could walk by myself without big problems. I could stretch without big problems, I think I had more problems with the side effects of the anesthesia than with my calves. Well, the right calf was always doing really well, the left did hurt more and it was more swollen. Day 3 was even better. I walked around with flats for over an hour outside of the hotel and I walked normal.

On day 4 I had my first check-up with Dr. Park. He was amazed by my fast recovery and when I had to show him the stretching he was like youre even more flexible than I am

But then.I noticed already in the evening of day 4 some tightening, but I just pushed myself and stretched like crazy. In the night I had cramps all the time. Well, not really cramps  more like burning worms swimming through your legs. My thighs started to hurt like crazy and my feet got numb. My calves were swollen like crazy; they felt like they will explode every second. 
All in all, day 5 and 6 were horrible. I had to force me to every stretch and I limped a bit. On day 7 I still had problems, but at least the burning worms were gone. 
Today is day 8 and I guess Im almost back on level of day 4. my right calf does even better. my left is still really swollen, it feels blocked and the incision is really red and burns. I had my check-up with Dr. Park today and he said there could probably be an infection on this incision so I have to come to the clinic every day now to change the plaster etc. I also had my first aspiration today. It didnt hurt, but I didnt notice any difference in my calves afterwards?!

Its really strange but I noticed my calves feel the best when Im walking or when Im lying. I get the worst feeling and cramps whenever I elevate my legs (how crazy is that?!) I told this dr. park today and he said I should not elevate my legs then! 

I really hope my left leg starts to feel better now, but at the moment it gets worse. I just went out to buy some food and even the ankle area did hurt now and it feels so blocked under the incision.it feels like my left calf is gettin weaker...


By the way, Im alone here and I dont know if I like it or not. On one side, being alone means you have to get up for going to the toilet, buying food etc. I could imagine when I had someone with me I would let do the other person everything for me or at least help me. Since Im alone, I have no choice to do everything on my own. On the other side, I feel pretty alone. At the moment, I have seen most of the area around the hotel, but I just dont feel strong enough to go on a longer excursion (both mentally and physically). Its like my legs are too strong for just being passive all day, but to weak for serious sightseeing.  Not really into crowded places at the moment. I feel so floppy, I hope this will go away when I can stop the antibiotics, they have the worst influence on your body.

About the before-after pictures... I do understand that the girls probably dont want to upload personal pictures on a public forum. I took pictures of my calves every day since the surgery and if you like, pm me your e-mail address and I sent you some. I guess it doesnt really make sense though, they look like before the surgery at the moment  just with some nice bruising/swelling.


Wish you all the best and will keep you all updated






alana rose said:


> Hi there Marshmallow. Good to hear that you have done it now! I'm still waiting for January to come around so I can go too. Are you by yourself? It'll be good to follow your progress. I wish that the other girls would put a little more input into the forum , especially their before and after pics.  Take care and hope to hear some more from you soon.


----------



## k2sealer

:useless:


----------



## alana rose

marshmallow_ said:


> Hey Alana rose
> This forum seems kind of death but I might give you and other interested people a short summary of my surgery/healing process/experience. I mean, this forum and the experience of others helped me a lot with my decision.
> 
> The surgery went just fine and I was able to walk to the toilet after I woke up from the anesthesia. Walking did hurt though and it felt better when I walked with heels. Time passed really slowly in this little room and I was so happy when I finally could go back to the hotel on the next morning. I could walk by myself without big problems. I could stretch without big problems, I think I had more problems with the side effects of the anesthesia than with my calves. Well, the right calf was always doing really well, the left did hurt more and it was more swollen. Day 3 was even better. I walked around with flats for over an hour outside of the hotel and I walked normal.
> 
> On day 4 I had my first check-up with Dr. Park. He was amazed by my fast recovery and when I had to show him the stretching he was like youre even more flexible than I am
> 
> But then.I noticed already in the evening of day 4 some tightening, but I just pushed myself and stretched like crazy. In the night I had cramps all the time. Well, not really cramps  more like burning worms swimming through your legs. My thighs started to hurt like crazy and my feet got numb. My calves were swollen like crazy; they felt like they will explode every second.
> All in all, day 5 and 6 were horrible. I had to force me to every stretch and I limped a bit. On day 7 I still had problems, but at least the burning worms were gone.
> Today is day 8 and I guess Im almost back on level of day 4. my right calf does even better. my left is still really swollen, it feels blocked and the incision is really red and burns. I had my check-up with Dr. Park today and he said there could probably be an infection on this incision so I have to come to the clinic every day now to change the plaster etc. I also had my first aspiration today. It didnt hurt, but I didnt notice any difference in my calves afterwards?!
> 
> Its really strange but I noticed my calves feel the best when Im walking or when Im lying. I get the worst feeling and cramps whenever I elevate my legs (how crazy is that?!) I told this dr. park today and he said I should not elevate my legs then!
> 
> I really hope my left leg starts to feel better now, but at the moment it gets worse. I just went out to buy some food and even the ankle area did hurt now and it feels so blocked under the incision.it feels like my left calf is gettin weaker...
> 
> 
> By the way, Im alone here and I dont know if I like it or not. On one side, being alone means you have to get up for going to the toilet, buying food etc. I could imagine when I had someone with me I would let do the other person everything for me or at least help me. Since Im alone, I have no choice to do everything on my own. On the other side, I feel pretty alone. At the moment, I have seen most of the area around the hotel, but I just dont feel strong enough to go on a longer excursion (both mentally and physically). Its like my legs are too strong for just being passive all day, but to weak for serious sightseeing. Not really into crowded places at the moment. I feel so floppy, I hope this will go away when I can stop the antibiotics, they have the worst influence on your body.
> 
> About the before-after pictures... I do understand that the girls probably dont want to upload personal pictures on a public forum. I took pictures of my calves every day since the surgery and if you like, pm me your e-mail address and I sent you some. I guess it doesnt really make sense though, they look like before the surgery at the moment  just with some nice bruising/swelling.
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best and will keep you all updated


 Thanks for getting in touch marshmallow. How are you feeling now? If everyone else's experience is anything to go by, you should be over the worst of it now hopefully.  I'm just really interested in knowing wether the virtual photographs that Dr Park does, actually resembles the end results, no one seems to say. Anyway i've gave you my e-mail on pm so I look forward to SEEING you progress. Thanks.


----------



## eatcookie

bbbochap said:


> my friend went for botox jabs & it helped reduce her calves size significantly!!!
> 
> that said, she used to run alot, calves were muscular. thus the doctor recommended her this treatment.
> 
> The doctor advised that she probably needs to go through 4-6 sessions max & the size should stay permanent.


 
Hi can you tell me where your friend got her botox? Is it possible to give me the website?
Also, how many sessions have she had now? And is it effective?

Thank-you


----------



## eatcookie

missus_jung said:


> cassandra, i'm not too sure about that, but i think ashmi knows cox her previous posts kinda mentioned how active she is now!
> 
> anyway guys, i'm actually in Korea right now, as in i'm living here, so i'm dropping by dr. park's office like in 1 hour's time!  i'm sooooo excited cuz i've been following his website for 4 years, researching, hesitating, researching more, hesitating more etc. haha i'm just going for a consultation. i kind of have this ideal leg that i wanna achieve (been living too long with these ugly pair of calves that i was born with) but i wanna check with him to see if it's realistic.
> 
> oh, if anyone wants to come to korea to do the surgery, i'm actually more than happy to put you up at my place!


 
I'm thinking of getting this surgery done...however, did Dr. Park give you any other alternatives? rather than going under the knife?


----------



## marshmallow_

Hey all!!
Since Im leaving soon, I thought I would update you on my healing process.
The last time I wrote on this forum I was on my 8 day post-op and at this time, the worst part was over. On day 10  day 15 I always had consultation with dr. park in the morning and then I went sightseeing and shopping the rest of the day. I had no problems with walking at all (I was on my legs for 4-6 hours every day at this time), my legs didnt feel weak and they didnt get more tired than before the surgery. The only problem I had was the incision on my left leg. I already said before, that this incision would be infected. It started to hurt around this area and the stretching got painful so on day 14 dr. park told me he would do surgery once more. I would have won a price for the best facial expression in this moment and got really frightened when the nurse prepared the instruments and syringes. It was less painful than I had anticipated though. I got local anesthesia, Dr. Park opened the wound again, cutting away the scar tissue and then stitches. He already took them out again yesterday. He also gave me antibiotics for 5 days again, but just for prevention. Later this day I went sightseeing and shopping but as soon as my leg waked up, it did hurt around the wound and I had to limp a bit but nothing I couldnt handle.

At the moment, Im still wearing the bandages and Dr. Park said I will have to do this for 2 or 3 weeks more before I can change to the stockings. He also gave me two syringes to do the aspiration at home. I think he aspirated me almost daily on my right leg, but never on my left leg. The reason is, my right leg has fluid build up while my left leg hasnt. I remember when I had to aspirate by myself in front of dr. park, it was ok on my right leg because a lot of fluid was coming out but as soon as I started with the left leg, I almost passed out, I had to lay down on the surgery table, everything went black because I pulled on the syringe so hard but almost nothing came out and it felt like Im pulling out my bones and musclesI thought Im going to vomit. 

My right and my left leg are completely different when it comes to healing. My right leg had no problems with the surgery, felt already normal after a few days while my left leg was more swollen (and still is, I measured my legs this morning and there were over 1cm difference) and did hurt a bit more. I cant say if the problem here was really the removed muscle or if it just was the infected wound which was painful. 
This fact makes me worried though. I mean, my left leg is bigger but when you aspirate it, nothing comes out while my right leg is already smaller and you can easily do the aspiration with fluid coming out. I really hope my left leg is just behind the right leg in the healing process and will improve over time.

All in all I can say I had a really fast recovery.  Dr. park told me a few days ago that normally taller people would have a faster recovery than shorter. (Im close to 170cm by the way)
I have to say, I did sports for several years almost daily so maybe this had an influence on the flexibility of my muscles as well and last but not least I would describe myself as having a big tolerance when it comes to pain.

I found the YD-Hotel really good as well and their shuttle service to the clinic was always on time. The clinic itself is really small but clean and the staff is great!
I ask myself why I waited so long with this surgery and why I worried so much leading up to the procedure. I can only say, GO FOR IT GIRLS!!
Dont skip on the time here because the city is beautiful and theres a lot to discover out there!! Ohhhh and bring an empty suitcase with you, I still have to figure out how I can put all my new clothes and souvenirs in my suitcase.


----------



## ashmi99

eatcookie said:


> Hi can you tell me where your friend got her botox? Is it possible to give me the website?
> Also, how many sessions have she had now? And is it effective?
> 
> Thank-you



I would stay away from botox in the calves.  It is a temporary solution and you have to get large amount of it to be effective in your calves.


----------



## ashmi99

marshmallow_ said:


> Hey all!!
> Since Im leaving soon, I thought I would update you on my healing process.
> The last time I wrote on this forum I was on my 8 day post-op and at this time, the worst part was over. On day 10  day 15 I always had consultation with dr. park in the morning and then I went sightseeing and shopping the rest of the day. I had no problems with walking at all (I was on my legs for 4-6 hours every day at this time), my legs didnt feel weak and they didnt get more tired than before the surgery. The only problem I had was the incision on my left leg. I already said before, that this incision would be infected. It started to hurt around this area and the stretching got painful so on day 14 dr. park told me he would do surgery once more. I would have won a price for the best facial expression in this moment and got really frightened when the nurse prepared the instruments and syringes. It was less painful than I had anticipated though. I got local anesthesia, Dr. Park opened the wound again, cutting away the scar tissue and then stitches. He already took them out again yesterday. He also gave me antibiotics for 5 days again, but just for prevention. Later this day I went sightseeing and shopping but as soon as my leg waked up, it did hurt around the wound and I had to limp a bit but nothing I couldnt handle.
> 
> At the moment, Im still wearing the bandages and Dr. Park said I will have to do this for 2 or 3 weeks more before I can change to the stockings. He also gave me two syringes to do the aspiration at home. I think he aspirated me almost daily on my right leg, but never on my left leg. The reason is, my right leg has fluid build up while my left leg hasnt. I remember when I had to aspirate by myself in front of dr. park, it was ok on my right leg because a lot of fluid was coming out but as soon as I started with the left leg, I almost passed out, I had to lay down on the surgery table, everything went black because I pulled on the syringe so hard but almost nothing came out and it felt like Im pulling out my bones and musclesI thought Im going to vomit.
> 
> My right and my left leg are completely different when it comes to healing. My right leg had no problems with the surgery, felt already normal after a few days while my left leg was more swollen (and still is, I measured my legs this morning and there were over 1cm difference) and did hurt a bit more. I cant say if the problem here was really the removed muscle or if it just was the infected wound which was painful.
> This fact makes me worried though. I mean, my left leg is bigger but when you aspirate it, nothing comes out while my right leg is already smaller and you can easily do the aspiration with fluid coming out. I really hope my left leg is just behind the right leg in the healing process and will improve over time.
> 
> All in all I can say I had a really fast recovery.  Dr. park told me a few days ago that normally taller people would have a faster recovery than shorter. (Im close to 170cm by the way)
> I have to say, I did sports for several years almost daily so maybe this had an influence on the flexibility of my muscles as well and last but not least I would describe myself as having a big tolerance when it comes to pain.
> 
> I found the YD-Hotel really good as well and their shuttle service to the clinic was always on time. The clinic itself is really small but clean and the staff is great!
> I ask myself why I waited so long with this surgery and why I worried so much leading up to the procedure. I can only say, GO FOR IT GIRLS!!
> Dont skip on the time here because the city is beautiful and theres a lot to discover out there!! Ohhhh and bring an empty suitcase with you, I still have to figure out how I can put all my new clothes and souvenirs in my suitcase.



Hi Marshmallow!  Congrats on surviving!  I had problems with one of my incisions after I returned home.  It got very red and tender.  I kept neosporin on it, and also lowered my stocking on that leg to below the crease so that the stocking wasn't putting pressure on the incision.  It healed in no time.

Please keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## minna1004

Marshmallow,

thank you for sharing your story here, I'm glad you are having a speedy recovery!

Can anyone discuss a little more about long-term effects?  I'm most concerned about walking endurance, sometimes I like to walk a few miles in a day and was wondering if anyone had more soreness/stiffness/pain etc. years after the surgery.

Thank you!


----------



## alana rose

marshmallow_ said:


> Hey all!!
> Since Im leaving soon, I thought I would update you on my healing process.
> The last time I wrote on this forum I was on my 8 day post-op and at this time, the worst part was over. On day 10  day 15 I always had consultation with dr. park in the morning and then I went sightseeing and shopping the rest of the day. I had no problems with walking at all (I was on my legs for 4-6 hours every day at this time), my legs didnt feel weak and they didnt get more tired than before the surgery. The only problem I had was the incision on my left leg. I already said before, that this incision would be infected. It started to hurt around this area and the stretching got painful so on day 14 dr. park told me he would do surgery once more. I would have won a price for the best facial expression in this moment and got really frightened when the nurse prepared the instruments and syringes. It was less painful than I had anticipated though. I got local anesthesia, Dr. Park opened the wound again, cutting away the scar tissue and then stitches. He already took them out again yesterday. He also gave me antibiotics for 5 days again, but just for prevention. Later this day I went sightseeing and shopping but as soon as my leg waked up, it did hurt around the wound and I had to limp a bit but nothing I couldnt handle.
> 
> At the moment, Im still wearing the bandages and Dr. Park said I will have to do this for 2 or 3 weeks more before I can change to the stockings. He also gave me two syringes to do the aspiration at home. I think he aspirated me almost daily on my right leg, but never on my left leg. The reason is, my right leg has fluid build up while my left leg hasnt. I remember when I had to aspirate by myself in front of dr. park, it was ok on my right leg because a lot of fluid was coming out but as soon as I started with the left leg, I almost passed out, I had to lay down on the surgery table, everything went black because I pulled on the syringe so hard but almost nothing came out and it felt like Im pulling out my bones and musclesI thought Im going to vomit.
> 
> My right and my left leg are completely different when it comes to healing. My right leg had no problems with the surgery, felt already normal after a few days while my left leg was more swollen (and still is, I measured my legs this morning and there were over 1cm difference) and did hurt a bit more. I cant say if the problem here was really the removed muscle or if it just was the infected wound which was painful.
> This fact makes me worried though. I mean, my left leg is bigger but when you aspirate it, nothing comes out while my right leg is already smaller and you can easily do the aspiration with fluid coming out. I really hope my left leg is just behind the right leg in the healing process and will improve over time.
> 
> All in all I can say I had a really fast recovery. Dr. park told me a few days ago that normally taller people would have a faster recovery than shorter. (Im close to 170cm by the way)
> I have to say, I did sports for several years almost daily so maybe this had an influence on the flexibility of my muscles as well and last but not least I would describe myself as having a big tolerance when it comes to pain.
> 
> I found the YD-Hotel really good as well and their shuttle service to the clinic was always on time. The clinic itself is really small but clean and the staff is great!
> I ask myself why I waited so long with this surgery and why I worried so much leading up to the procedure. I can only say, GO FOR IT GIRLS!!
> Dont skip on the time here because the city is beautiful and theres a lot to discover out there!! Ohhhh and bring an empty suitcase with you, I still have to figure out how I can put all my new clothes and souvenirs in my suitcase.


 Hi marshmallow. Thanks for the pics, they are a huge help in knowing what to expect. I'm assuming u will be home now. How was the flight? By the way, I didn't think there was anything wrong with your original legs. I would be happy if mine were like that to start with, but I suppose it's all about how you feel yourself. Keep us up-dated with your progress and thanks again for sharing your experience. Take care x


----------



## jangkovich

Hi marshmallow, I was hoping whether you could send me pics as well. chaiyw365@gmail.com


----------



## chico_chico

Hi marshmallow, im new here... but ive been following this thread for quite sometime now... i really want to do the surgery...  but im saving up 1st... its quite pricey. hehe.. could u send me b4 & after pixs... i would greatly appreciate it. thank you very much. my email is chico_chico963@yahoo.com  will be waiting for them..  i hope ur doin well now


----------



## alana rose

chico_chico said:


> Hi marshmallow, im new here... but ive been following this thread for quite sometime now... i really want to do the surgery...  but im saving up 1st... its quite pricey. hehe.. could u send me b4 & after pixs... i would greatly appreciate it. thank you very much. my email is chico_chico963@yahoo.com  will be waiting for them..  i hope ur doin well now


 Hey chico, i was just wondering if u r from the u.k? when do u think u'll manage to save up by?


----------



## chico_chico

alana rose said:


> Hey chico, i was just wondering if u r from the u.k? when do u think u'll manage to save up by?


Thank you marshmallow for the pixs... wow.. i really wana have these calves of mine done. I so dislike them sometimes i wana chop em off! haha 

Alana, im actually here in UAE... & im a newbee, just startd working.  so its gonna take me some real long time to actually come up w the money :shame: but i aim for NOV2012... or hopefully earlier than that...  im so sick of pants! i really wana b able to wear shorts & skirts  im cursed w these horrible big calves.

i wonder if Dr. Park accept installments ... hmm :dots:


----------



## alana rose

chico_chico said:


> Thank you marshmallow for the pixs... wow.. i really wana have these calves of mine done. I so dislike them sometimes i wana chop em off! haha
> 
> Alana, im actually here in UAE... & im a newbee, just startd working.  so its gonna take me some real long time to actually come up w the money :shame: but i aim for NOV2012... or hopefully earlier than that...  im so sick of pants! i really wana b able to wear shorts & skirts  im cursed w these horrible big calves.
> 
> i wonder if Dr. Park accept installments ... hmm :dots:


 hee hee, that's good! Wouldn't it be good if he gave interest free credit. I'd be on the plane tomorrow. I think all of us on this forum dream about being able to wear shorts/skirts. I can't wait to get mine done. My kids are going to be sooo embarassed, having a mother who wears mini skirts in the freezing cold weather, just because she can


----------



## chico_chico

Cool Mom!  My moms stems are really beautiful... & she wears skirts and shorts(not so short though) but damn! hers are like really wow! amfufu, i wish i could have inherit that :cry:

Well, good luck with everything Alana...  & please do update us!


----------



## dariamorgandorf

hi, i'm new to this forum, and i can't seem to message other members.  

i'm interested in going to korea around december.  feel free to email me if you're planning on going then, too.  if you speak korean or have a place i can stay at, please contact me!

dariamorgandorf@gmail.com


----------



## babyangel11

Hi everyone,

Im new to this forum.

I read from the internet that calf reduction can be done thru Radiofrequency. It says :

- QUOTE - 

Radio-frequency energy can be used on the gastocnemius muscle complex to cause localized destruction of tissue within the calf for the purpose of reducing excess bulk and contouring shape.

Radiorequency current is applied directly to the muscle at selected locations. The RF energy causes "coagulation necrosis," or tissue liquifaction and death.

The procedure is performed under local anesthesia with sedation. Recovery is relatively rapid. 

Most patients are able to resume non-strenuous activity within a few days to one week. Functional disability with walking, running, or jumping is not common after healing but such activities may feel painful.

The change in calf circumference can vary from 0-6 cm depending upon the number of areas treated and the amount of RF energy applied. Reduction of muscle volume is not fully predictable or controllable.

- UNQUOTE - 


Has anyone tried using this Radiofrequency before to reduce the calves and if so, which clinic did you go to?

I have done fat reduction on my calves many years ago n it didnt really help. When i first did the operation, i cudnt walk the next day n the surgeon had to get a physiotherapist to guide me. Now i also feel some tightening of the calves at times despite years after the surgery.

Hence, because of this experience, im very afraid to go for the reduction of the calf muscle surgery as im very worried whether it wud affect one's ability to walk, etc n perform the normal activities. I mean there are risks in any surgery so im very concerned.

I read that alot of the forummers here have gone to Dr Park in Korea. Has anyone been to Dr Jong in Taiwan? He seems to be good from his website although im not sure at all. In his website, he has seen patients who had previously gone to korean surgeons and did not get a good job done.

But if radiofrequency can really help to reduce calves, i wud probably like to try that first before opting to go for the surgery as the surgery seems quite a major operation.

Cud anyone share? Thanks!


----------



## ashmi99

babyangel11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im new to this forum.
> 
> I read from the internet that calf reduction can be done thru Radiofrequency. It says :
> 
> - QUOTE -
> 
> Radio-frequency energy can be used on the gastocnemius muscle complex to cause localized destruction of tissue within the calf for the purpose of reducing excess bulk and contouring shape.
> 
> Radiorequency current is applied directly to the muscle at selected locations. The RF energy causes "coagulation necrosis," or tissue liquifaction and death.
> 
> The procedure is performed under local anesthesia with sedation. Recovery is relatively rapid.
> 
> Most patients are able to resume non-strenuous activity within a few days to one week. Functional disability with walking, running, or jumping is not common after healing but such activities may feel painful.
> 
> The change in calf circumference can vary from 0-6 cm depending upon the number of areas treated and the amount of RF energy applied. Reduction of muscle volume is not fully predictable or controllable.
> 
> - UNQUOTE -
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried using this Radiofrequency before to reduce the calves and if so, which clinic did you go to?
> 
> I have done fat reduction on my calves many years ago n it didnt really help. When i first did the operation, i cudnt walk the next day n the surgeon had to get a physiotherapist to guide me. Now i also feel some tightening of the calves at times despite years after the surgery.
> 
> Hence, because of this experience, im very afraid to go for the reduction of the calf muscle surgery as im very worried whether it wud affect one's ability to walk, etc n perform the normal activities. I mean there are risks in any surgery so im very concerned.
> 
> I read that alot of the forummers here have gone to Dr Park in Korea. Has anyone been to Dr Jong in Taiwan? He seems to be good from his website although im not sure at all. In his website, he has seen patients who had previously gone to korean surgeons and did not get a good job done.
> 
> But if radiofrequency can really help to reduce calves, i wud probably like to try that first before opting to go for the surgery as the surgery seems quite a major operation.
> 
> Cud anyone share? Thanks!



Hi babyangel.  I don't have direct experience with radiofrequency, but have heard that both it and nerve-cutting are not effective methods.  Maybe someone else has more info.


----------



## babyangel11

Hi Ashmi99,

Thanks for letting me know. 

After posting the above msg, i happen to read Miss Jung's reply to one of the forummers that she had tried the nerve blating before n it didnt work so im not going to try the radiofrequency then.

But the calf reduction surgery seems like a major surgery n because every surgery carries a certain risk, im so worried whether it wud affect one's abilitiy to walk as per normal, etc or cud there be a slight chance of any side effects including whereby someone mentioned any strength loss in the legs during old age.

Ashmi99, may i check what kind of anaethesia did Dr Park use? Is it GA or LA or thru spinal anaethesia?

Im also looking for anyone who has gone to Dr Jong in Taiwan before n wud like to hear the experiences. I saw his website n the results seem not bad. His website is www.lrclinic.com.tw.  It is not so much the cost of who to go to that is affecting my decision but because besides having big calves, my calve areas are also fatty besides being muscular including the ankles.  And Dr Jong has replied my email long time ago that he cud do lipo at the same time to remove the fats. 

The other thing why im a bit hesitated to go to Dr Park because i read somewhere in the forum that a forummer (was it Petals??) had gone to him for several surgeries n they were a failure n badly done that she was very disappointed with his service. But of course having said that not every surgery would be a success even with the most famous surgeons.

If anyone has gone to Dr Jong for calf reduction surgery, cud you help to share your experience?

Many thanks!


----------



## Becca4277

I have recently lost 40 lbs and I still cannot fit into my old tall boots (they are even extra wide).  I have been running since April and that is not helping.  I am so frustrated.


----------



## Javla

Hello babyangel11

Am really happy you've brought up Dr. Jong of Taiwan once more.  Am also really interested in knowing people who've been to him as i was very comfortable with him after reading through his website.  I've also communicated back and forth with him and really wish i could finally talk to anyone who's been to him for the surgery. Pls let me know if you get any info on that
Thanks alot


----------



## ashmi99

babyangel11 said:


> Ashmi99, may i check what kind of anaethesia did Dr Park use? Is it GA or LA or thru spinal anaethesia?



Dr. Park uses general anesthesia.  An anesthesiologist is present during the procedure to monitor you.


----------



## carolineinlove

Hello girls!

I used to come often and read the messages in this specific topic, I remember someone talked about having calves reduction surgery along with thigh and hips liposuccion at OZ Clinic.

I would like to know what the results are, and more specifically, what was the procedure for the liposuccion by Dr Park (there are so many different technics for lipo, and I can't read anything about that on his website): size of incision, where on the body, scars' fading, aspect of the skin post operation, things you have to wear and consider carefully, etc.

Thank you in advance girls!!! 



gymbo said:


> Hi all, I had the procedure with dr park a few days ago and it has all gone very smoothly. Much less pain than I was anticipating and all in all much less dramatic than I had imagined. I can already see the new shape of my legs and am so excited to see the final result. I could walk in high heels on the first few days but now can walk with flat shoes, but only for about 30 minutes. I think the secret is to be very disciplined with stretching, ruthlessly so... I can also carry my baby whilst walking.
> 
> To anyone who is still contemplating whether to do it, I echo others by saying go for it, you will be in great hands with dr park and team.
> 
> Now I am just waiting for day 4/5 and hoping I won't find that period too painful since others seem to have experienced increased pain on those days.


----------



## babyangel11

Javla said:


> Hello babyangel11
> 
> Am really happy you've brought up Dr. Jong of Taiwan once more. Am also really interested in knowing people who've been to him as i was very comfortable with him after reading through his website. I've also communicated back and forth with him and really wish i could finally talk to anyone who's been to him for the surgery. Pls let me know if you get any info on that
> Thanks alot


 

Hi Javla,

I read about the messages you posted in the forum earlier wanting to hear from someone who has been to Dr Jong in Taiwan for the calves surgery. Me too and it seems that there is probably none in this forum who has gone to him. 

I saw the photos on his website and they seem not bad. But of course, sometimes surgeons may tend to show the "better" ones on the web. Now i also do not know what to do i.e. if i decide to do this calves surgery, whether shud i go with the majority to see Dr Park in Korea or wait for some feedback re Dr Jong from Taiwan. 

What about you? Do you intend to do this surgery asap?


----------



## Javla

Hi babyangel11

From the begining i have always wanted to go to Dr. Jong and still intend to.  Despite so many people talking about Dr Park, i've always had this inner pull to go to Dr. Jong instead.  I have communicated back and forth with both of them and coupled with Dr. Jong's website explanation, i still very much feel inclined to go to him.  I intend to go this december on January.  I may need the help of some astrologer to help me decide which of them to finally use  lol
 When do you intend to do yours?


----------



## babyangel11

Javla said:


> Hi babyangel11
> 
> From the begining i have always wanted to go to Dr. Jong and still intend to. Despite so many people talking about Dr Park, i've always had this inner pull to go to Dr. Jong instead. I have communicated back and forth with both of them and coupled with Dr. Jong's website explanation, i still very much feel inclined to go to him. I intend to go this december on January. I may need the help of some astrologer to help me decide which of them to finally use  lol
> When do you intend to do yours?


 

Hi Javla,

Nice to hear from you again.

So have you engaged the help of your astrologer already? lol 

Did you check with Dr Jong on why does he remove parts of the 3 muscles as i read fm the forum that someone mentioned Dr Park only removes parts of the 2 muscles n he doesnt touch the 3rd muslce (cant remember the muscle names).  If so, what was Dr Jong's reply? I notice that seems to be one prominent difference b/w the 2 surgeons' work.

Which country are you residing and have you decided are you going this Dec or Jan? I havent decided yet as i still have to work in Dec and should i decide to do, even the earliest would have to be next year. 

Let me know once you are confirmed with the dates to go ahead with the surgery.  I would really love to hear your experiences.


----------



## luvlie21

Hello everyone!! Like many of you ladies, I have been on and off reading this very post since like forever! I have been contemplating on doing this surgery but am very afraid of the outcome... just what if it's not what I expect? Aside from that there are also other factors, such as taking time off from work and how my siblings and boyfriend thinks its a horrible idea to even consider this. But at the same time, I want to go ahead with it so badly for myself. 
As many of you that have went through with the surgery or is thinking about it, having big muscular calves that either does not change or only increases with exercise is embarrassing. I recall the number of times I have worn shorts and the only comments I hear are damn, you have big calves. This certainly affects my self-esteem, only to result in retiring those shorts to the back of the closet and never to be discovered again. My dear boyfriend, of course, objects to the surgery and often says he loves me the way I am and how he thinks my legs are sexy. What he doesnt realize is that I dont. 
I'm only 5'0 and weigh about 105lbs, both calves average about 14.5 to 15 inches. Ideally, I would like the result to be like 12 inches. Unfortunately I am not able to stay in Korea for 2 weeks post-op, longest is like a week. From what Ive read, its really for the aspiration that needs to be done after the surgery. So Im wondering if anyone of you had to do the aspiration yourself. Was it difficult and painful? How often did you aspirate? 

And if any of you can send me pre and post op pics, it would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Camille92

ashmi99 said:


> I always hated my calves and was sooo self-conscious about them. About 2 years ago I travelled to Seoul, Korea and had calf muscle resection (they basically remove part of the calf muscle.) It worked wonders and it is the best decision I ever made. I'm no longer self-conscious and I can still exercise normally and everything. If you have any ques. about it, PM me. I would love to help.


 
Hey,
Can you give me some more details about the surgery. I would highly appritiate that couse I have huge calves and it was always my big complex and actually I was thinking about this operation over some time but I need some futher informations about it becouse travelling to Korea sounds very exotic to me. I m very happy that I found someone who s after this surgery and may share the experiences.
I would be glad if you could possibly help me.


----------



## kara_simone

Hi guys, I had no idea that this surgery was possible! I am honestly so excited but very weary as i am a nurse and hear about things going wrong! I am tiny but my calve are hugh thanks to genetics. I was wondering if anyone could send me some pictures??? I like most on here hate them and have big issues i hate people seeing them! Any help would be great???


----------



## kara_simone

ashmi99 said:


> I always hated my calves and was sooo self-conscious about them. About 2 years ago I travelled to Seoul, Korea and had calf muscle resection (they basically remove part of the calf muscle.) It worked wonders and it is the best decision I ever made. I'm no longer self-conscious and I can still exercise normally and everything. If you have any ques. about it, PM me. I would love to help.


 
Hi, would please be able to send pictures?? If you are comfortable with it! Did it change width if your calves??? How much did you loss?? Oh this makes me excited!!! And happy to know that my self-confidence issues can be something of the past!!!


----------



## kara_simone

marshmallow_ said:


> hey guys!!
> 
> I'm in seoul right now and had my surgery with dr. park 24 hours ago. i was able to walk with flats to the toilet just after surgery (but with pain). since i'm doing the stretchings regulary now, my right calf feels really good for the fact i had surgery just a day ago, but the left hurts like crazy!!
> 
> i will keep you updated
> 
> how are you all doing calf-buddies??


 
HI marshmallow, i have found your story. And well i so want this surgery but i am so scared. I want to feel confident in short clothing and jeans they dont fit me because my waist is small but my calves are huge! I was wondering if you could help me! Are you able to send sone pictures??? I understand if you dont, i know what girls are like and that you dont me! If you could that would be wonderful! my email is x

Thankyou


----------



## kara_simone

Dont know me* Sorry


----------



## babyangel11

kara_simone said:


> Hi, would please be able to send pictures?? If you are comfortable with it! Did it change width if your calves??? How much did you loss?? Oh this makes me excited!!! And happy to know that my self-confidence issues can be something of the past!!!


 

Hi Kara_simone,

You might want to check the past postings.

I remember Ashmi99 was very kind enough to share some of her photos of the Before & After. Her calves do look slimmer after the surgery. 

Im also interested in going for the surgery but have my concerns and worries as well.

Cheers.


----------



## ashmi99

For all you newcomers to this thread, please read the entire thread.  You will find more than enough information, including pictures!


----------



## kara_simone

marshmallow_ said:


> Hey Alana rose
> This forum seems kind of death but I might give you and other interested people a short summary of my surgery/healing process/experience. I mean, this forum and the experience of others helped me a lot with my decision.
> 
> The surgery went just fine and I was able to walk to the toilet after I woke up from the anesthesia. Walking did hurt though and it felt better when I walked with heels. Time passed really slowly in this little room and I was so happy when I finally could go back to the hotel on the next morning. I could walk by myself without big problems. I could stretch without big problems, I think I had more problems with the side effects of the anesthesia than with my calves. Well, the right calf was always doing really well, the left did hurt more and it was more swollen. Day 3 was even better. I walked around with flats for over an hour outside of the hotel and I walked normal.
> 
> On day 4 I had my first check-up with Dr. Park. He was amazed by my fast recovery and when I had to show him the stretching he was like youre even more flexible than I am
> 
> But then.I noticed already in the evening of day 4 some tightening, but I just pushed myself and stretched like crazy. In the night I had cramps all the time. Well, not really cramps  more like burning worms swimming through your legs. My thighs started to hurt like crazy and my feet got numb. My calves were swollen like crazy; they felt like they will explode every second.
> All in all, day 5 and 6 were horrible. I had to force me to every stretch and I limped a bit. On day 7 I still had problems, but at least the burning worms were gone.
> Today is day 8 and I guess Im almost back on level of day 4. my right calf does even better. my left is still really swollen, it feels blocked and the incision is really red and burns. I had my check-up with Dr. Park today and he said there could probably be an infection on this incision so I have to come to the clinic every day now to change the plaster etc. I also had my first aspiration today. It didnt hurt, but I didnt notice any difference in my calves afterwards?!
> 
> Its really strange but I noticed my calves feel the best when Im walking or when Im lying. I get the worst feeling and cramps whenever I elevate my legs (how crazy is that?!) I told this dr. park today and he said I should not elevate my legs then!
> 
> I really hope my left leg starts to feel better now, but at the moment it gets worse. I just went out to buy some food and even the ankle area did hurt now and it feels so blocked under the incision.it feels like my left calf is gettin weaker...
> 
> 
> By the way, Im alone here and I dont know if I like it or not. On one side, being alone means you have to get up for going to the toilet, buying food etc. I could imagine when I had someone with me I would let do the other person everything for me or at least help me. Since Im alone, I have no choice to do everything on my own. On the other side, I feel pretty alone. At the moment, I have seen most of the area around the hotel, but I just dont feel strong enough to go on a longer excursion (both mentally and physically). Its like my legs are too strong for just being passive all day, but to weak for serious sightseeing. Not really into crowded places at the moment. I feel so floppy, I hope this will go away when I can stop the antibiotics, they have the worst influence on your body.
> 
> About the before-after pictures... I do understand that the girls probably dont want to upload personal pictures on a public forum. I took pictures of my calves every day since the surgery and if you like, pm me your e-mail address and I sent you some. I guess it doesnt really make sense though, they look like before the surgery at the moment  just with some nice bruising/swelling.
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best and will keep you all updated


 

Hi mello! i am so glad to see i am not the only one in world that think my calves are hugh! So excited to find out that i can do something about it but as with everyone (I have read pretty much everything on here) i am nervous and scared to do it! i am worried about disfigurement! Could you please send me some picture so i know what to expect?? I dont know how to work this site really, i dont think i can PM yet but could you please send them to me in an email??? kara_simone@ hotmail.com 

If you can i would great appeciate it 

Kara


----------



## kara_simone

Hey guys thanks soooooooooooooooo much for your help! I went back and wow! thinking that i want to do it now. Sinapore would be better with DR jong as Australia is closer! but Dr park seems to be the way to go! thanks again guys ... truly you are all amazing!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Does running up and down hills make calves bigger?


----------



## marshmallow_

Hey girls!

Time is passing by so fast, Im 2,5 months post-op now and I thought its time to update you on my healing progress. 

I havent written on the forum since I left Seoul 2 months ago. 
After one week at home, I had to aspirate by myself, but nothing came out. I asked Dr. Park about that and he told me, I dont have to do any further aspiration.

I think I had problems with my left leg for the first weeks after returning home, means I limped a bit because the incision on my left which I had the complication, hurt. 
I also experienced that I just wasnt able to run. I was pretty worried, but the e-mails of Dr. Park calmed me down. 

Dr. Park was right, the limping disappeared after 2 or 3 weeks and the incision stopped hurting as well. Im still wearing steri-strips over the incisions (have to do this for a total of 3 months). As for my ability to run, I still dont feel comfortable to run, but its getting easier by every time I tried it (you know, catching the bus or train). 

I guess Im a bit abnormal, because Im still wearing the bandages! I tried to change to the stockings several times, but they caused so much swelling!! 
My calf circumference was 35,5cm before the surgery. After returning home they were constantly around 32,5cm/33cm. whenever I changed to the stockings, my calves started to hurt; i got a tingly feeling, they bloated like crazy and were back to 35cm!!
Dr. Park told me, I can continue to wear the bandages when I experience a lot of swelling with the stockings.

I have to say, Im really glad I did the surgery!! I think it was the best invested money ever. I feel so much more comfortable now. My left calf is nearly perfect. As for my right calf, it looks better than before and is smaller as well, but the lower part of my right calf is still a bit big. Dr. Park says its still swelling, but he already mentioned a few days after surgery that my right leg would be wider than my left (bone structure etc, I mean my right calf is 1 or 2cm shorter than my left anyway). We will see how it continues.

All in all, I can really recommend the surgery!!! Plus, Im really glad, I can e-mail Dr. Park all the time when I have problems or feeling worried about my healing process. Hes responding so fast and really cares for his patients!


----------



## Bluesy4444

marshmallow_ said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Time is passing by so fast, Im 2,5 months post-op now and I thought its time to update you on my healing progress.
> 
> I havent written on the forum since I left Seoul 2 months ago.
> After one week at home, I had to aspirate by myself, but nothing came out. I asked Dr. Park about that and he told me, I dont have to do any further aspiration.
> 
> I think I had problems with my left leg for the first weeks after returning home, means I limped a bit because the incision on my left which I had the complication, hurt.
> I also experienced that I just wasnt able to run. I was pretty worried, but the e-mails of Dr. Park calmed me down.
> 
> Dr. Park was right, the limping disappeared after 2 or 3 weeks and the incision stopped hurting as well. Im still wearing steri-strips over the incisions (have to do this for a total of 3 months). As for my ability to run, I still dont feel comfortable to run, but its getting easier by every time I tried it (you know, catching the bus or train).
> 
> I guess Im a bit abnormal, because Im still wearing the bandages! I tried to change to the stockings several times, but they caused so much swelling!!
> My calf circumference was 35,5cm before the surgery. After returning home they were constantly around 32,5cm/33cm. whenever I changed to the stockings, my calves started to hurt; i got a tingly feeling, they bloated like crazy and were back to 35cm!!
> Dr. Park told me, I can continue to wear the bandages when I experience a lot of swelling with the stockings.
> 
> I have to say, Im really glad I did the surgery!! I think it was the best invested money ever. I feel so much more comfortable now. My left calf is nearly perfect. As for my right calf, it looks better than before and is smaller as well, but the lower part of my right calf is still a bit big. Dr. Park says its still swelling, but he already mentioned a few days after surgery that my right leg would be wider than my left (bone structure etc, I mean my right calf is 1 or 2cm shorter than my left anyway). We will see how it continues.
> 
> All in all, I can really recommend the surgery!!! Plus, Im really glad, I can e-mail Dr. Park all the time when I have problems or feeling worried about my healing process. Hes responding so fast and really cares for his patients!


 
Hi Marshmallow,
  I also had my calfs done @ Oz clinic (in June this year) and just wanted to put your mind at rest. Before my op I ran between 4-7 miles about four times per week. I am just now, beginning to feel that I can take up running again. Until very recently, when I tried to run (for busses ect.) my legs have always felt a little odd, (kind of weak and collapsable at the knee, if you can understand that). But I was on the treadmill for 30mins yesterday, so things have improved hugely ! It takes time to get back to normal, but it's sooooo worth it x


----------



## missjesss

Ok so I have been emailing Dr Park about the partial calf reduction surgery and I need some feedback please has anyone gone ahead with this surgery and what were your results??

1. are you able to resume back to your exersize regime i.e running/weight training

2. was there a noticeable difference in size and were you happy with the results?

3. healing process was it unbearable? 

4. Are you able to wear high shoes after 6 months?

I am looking at getting the surgery done at the end of febuary next year and would rlly like some feedback please 

thanks jess


----------



## babyangel11

missjesss said:


> Ok so I have been emailing Dr Park about the partial calf reduction surgery and I need some feedback please has anyone gone ahead with this surgery and what were your results??
> 
> 1. are you able to resume back to your exersize regime i.e running/weight training
> 
> 2. was there a noticeable difference in size and were you happy with the results?
> 
> 3. healing process was it unbearable?
> 
> 4. Are you able to wear high shoes after 6 months?
> 
> I am looking at getting the surgery done at the end of febuary next year and would rlly like some feedback please
> 
> thanks jess


 
Hi Miss Jesss,

You might want to read back the past postings.  Cos quite a handful of forummers who have gone for the surgeries have describedand shared their experiences, etc and it may be useful for you if you wish to gather more info about the surgery.

Some of them have described quite in detail and it seems that most, if not all, who have gone for the surgery said there is a Difference in the measurements of the calves before n after.

There is also another surgeon who is doing this surgery but in Taipei - Dr Jong. But i have not heard of anyone in this forum who has gone to him yet, at least not i know of.  I am also contemplating doing the surgery but have not made up my mind who to go to plus i need to take the time off as well.

Hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## babyangel11

Javla said:


> Hi babyangel11
> 
> From the begining i have always wanted to go to Dr. Jong and still intend to. Despite so many people talking about Dr Park, i've always had this inner pull to go to Dr. Jong instead. I have communicated back and forth with both of them and coupled with Dr. Jong's website explanation, i still very much feel inclined to go to him. I intend to go this december on January. I may need the help of some astrologer to help me decide which of them to finally use  lol
> When do you intend to do yours?


 

Hi Javla,

Just checking have you decided who to go to and have you made the arrangements yet?

Cheers.


----------



## missjesss

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Miss Jesss,
> 
> You might want to read back the past postings.  Cos quite a handful of forummers who have gone for the surgeries have describedand shared their experiences, etc and it may be useful for you if you wish to gather more info about the surgery.
> 
> Some of them have described quite in detail and it seems that most, if not all, who have gone for the surgery said there is a Difference in the measurements of the calves before n after.
> 
> There is also another surgeon who is doing this surgery but in Taipei - Dr Jong. But i have not heard of anyone in this forum who has gone to him yet, at least not i know of.  I am also contemplating doing the surgery but have not made up my mind who to go to plus i need to take the time off as well.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers.



Well I have heard some good things I just wanted to maybe private message someone as I am just trying to make a decision and am a little scared about it all in case something goes wrong or I don't like the results but I am sick of ppl noticing my muscular calves and it is now kind of a phobia for me it's horrible


----------



## ashmi99

missjesss said:


> Ok so I have been emailing Dr Park about the partial calf reduction surgery and I need some feedback please has anyone gone ahead with this surgery and what were your results??
> 
> 1. are you able to resume back to your exersize regime i.e running/weight training
> 
> 2. was there a noticeable difference in size and were you happy with the results?
> 
> 3. healing process was it unbearable?
> 
> 4. Are you able to wear high shoes after 6 months?
> 
> I am looking at getting the surgery done at the end of febuary next year and would rlly like some feedback please
> 
> thanks jess



Here are some quick answers.

1. Yes, although if you are a serious athlete, you may not be the same afterwards.  However, normal aerobics/working out is not a problem.

2. Yes and yes.

3. Difficult, but not unbearable.

4. Yes.


----------



## teenagedirt

Hi Marshmallow, would you mind send me your pixs as well. My email add is: bimxauxi@yahoo.com... Thanks thanks a lot


----------



## scooterella

How can I post image from iphone?


----------



## scooterella

What do you think about my legs?  I think they are a bit big.  I never ever go to the gym and I know that my legs have some fat in them.  How do I get rid of them.  I afraid to do calves raise because a lot of people said it will make calves bigger.


----------



## babyangel11

Hi Scooterella,

You are already blessed with nice calves! They r slim and nice.  Why do you want to do the surgery??

If i have such calves, i would be pleased and wouldnt want to go for the calf surgery at all. 

Cheers.


----------



## k2sealer

Scooterella, you have nice thin legs and calves. Please don't change them.


----------



## scooterella

I didn't want to do a surgery. I just want to tone them down a bit without make the muscle bigger.


----------



## babyangel11

scooterella said:


> I didn't want to do a surgery. I just want to tone them down a bit without make the muscle bigger.


 

Hi Scooterella,

From the look of your legs, they seem to look pretty toned and fit already. They dont look flabby at all. 

I certainly dont think you need to do anything for the legs but if you wish to exercise for the overall health, i think that is ideal.


----------



## Cassandra.007

Okay I would love to have smaller calves, but considering I have a few years of college to still pay for, that's not happening any time soon. There's gotta be some other way than going to Korea for 2 weeks and paying about $10,000?? Aren't there any other ways that anyone has been able to find?


----------



## babyangel11

Cassandra.007 said:


> Okay I would love to have smaller calves, but considering I have a few years of college to still pay for, that's not happening any time soon. There's gotta be some other way than going to Korea for 2 weeks and paying about $10,000?? Aren't there any other ways that anyone has been able to find?


 

Hi Cassandra,

From what i read, if one has muscular calves, the other alternative is Botox which is much cheaper and no downtime. But one would need quite alot of botox cos of the bulk of the muscles.

For me, my calves are not only muscular but also fat so i think the surgeon would need to remove some fats also besides resecting part of the calf muscles. I guess thats why i didnt see any difference after trying botox on my calves.

Cheers.


----------



## missjesss

scooterella

OMG you are CRAZY you have rlly rlly small thin calves DO NOT GET SURGERY they are so nice im jealous let me post pics of mine and you will see big calves! lol

my circumference is 40cm around my left and 41cm on the right soo yuk!


----------



## missjesss

does anyone know how to post pics im trying to upload a cpl of pics of my calves from images of my computer


----------



## JoheeSoPro

hello ashmi99! 
im looking into calf reduction and im hoping you can email me so i can get some detailed answers 
ilytou2_18@hotmail.com 
thanks!


----------



## gingersnaps99

Hi everyone,

I had the surgery done recently with Dr Park and I wanted to share my experience as this forum was what helped me to decide to do it.  I was most nervous about what the surgery day would be like and I wished at the time that there were more details available, so I hope someone finds this useful 

Once I arrived in Korea, I had a consultation with Dr Park.  His nurse took a blood sample to run some tests, and he talked me through the procedure and had a look at my calves.   

I had the surgery the following morning.  When you arrive, they ask you to change into a robe and put an IV drip in you (I think this contains something to prepare you for the anesthesia).  You lie in a room for 20 minutes with the drip, and then they take you into the operating room.  Once you are in there, they apply iodine to your legs, from the tops of your thighs down to the bottoms of your feet to disinfect the area.  Then the anesthesiologist comes in and does the general anesthetic by injecting it into the IV.  Within seconds I had passed out and the next thing I knew, it was two hours later and I was in the recovery room, with my legs elevated.

They don't let you drink or eat for a few hours after the surgery (you are also not allowed to drink or eat anything after midnight the night before the surgery). They also don't let you go to the bathroom and want you to use a bedpan, but I had someone with me, so they sneakily helped me to the toilet 

I stayed there for 6 hours post-op.  Because I didn't feel dizzy and I had someone with me, I was allowed to go back to my hotel to stay the night after the nurse showed me the two stretches.  They gave me packets of medicine to take three times a day - they didn't say what it was, but I believe it included a muscle relaxant and antibiotics, and a mild painkiller. One of the nurses walked us to find a taxi, and I was able to walk about 100 metres in the wedged shoes, with little pain (but stiffness).  I felt pins and needles on the side of my left foot when i scratched it, and numbness in my right heel but again, I only noticed it if I scratched it.  

I did total bed rest for the first 5 days, aside from going to the bathroom, doing stretches and going for my check-ups with Dr Park. I only used the wedged shoes when leaving the clinic after the surgery, and wore flat shoes the rest of the time.

By day 5 I still didn't have the extreme tightness or pain that others have mentioned on this forum - just some pain and stiffness behind the knee, and a little weakness when I walked.  I had some bruising behind the knee that went a little up my thigh, but nowhere else.  Dr Park and the nurses laughed when they saw how well I was walking.

On day 7, Dr Park aspirated my legs for the first time - it hurts a little and is uncomfortable, but nothing unbearable.

I flew home on day 13.  Dr Park aspirated on days 9 and 12, and gave me compression stockings and syringes.  I flew out the next afternoon.  The flight was fine, and my walking was almost totally back to normal, though my legs were pretty swollen by the time I got home! 

Since I got home, I've been doing several short walks a day on the treadmill to get my circulation going (which helps with the swelling).  I could not have hoped for a smoother recovery, and I'm so glad that I did the surgery.  For anyone who is considering it, I would say: go for it!


----------



## babyangel11

gingersnaps99 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had the surgery done recently with Dr Park and I wanted to share my experience as this forum was what helped me to decide to do it. I was most nervous about what the surgery day would be like and I wished at the time that there were more details available, so I hope someone finds this useful
> 
> Once I arrived in Korea, I had a consultation with Dr Park. His nurse took a blood sample to run some tests, and he talked me through the procedure and had a look at my calves.
> 
> I had the surgery the following morning. When you arrive, they ask you to change into a robe and put an IV drip in you (I think this contains something to prepare you for the anesthesia). You lie in a room for 20 minutes with the drip, and then they take you into the operating room. Once you are in there, they apply iodine to your legs, from the tops of your thighs down to the bottoms of your feet to disinfect the area. Then the anesthesiologist comes in and does the general anesthetic by injecting it into the IV. Within seconds I had passed out and the next thing I knew, it was two hours later and I was in the recovery room, with my legs elevated.
> 
> They don't let you drink or eat for a few hours after the surgery (you are also not allowed to drink or eat anything after midnight the night before the surgery). They also don't let you go to the bathroom and want you to use a bedpan, but I had someone with me, so they sneakily helped me to the toilet
> 
> I stayed there for 6 hours post-op. Because I didn't feel dizzy and I had someone with me, I was allowed to go back to my hotel to stay the night after the nurse showed me the two stretches. They gave me packets of medicine to take three times a day - they didn't say what it was, but I believe it included a muscle relaxant and antibiotics, and a mild painkiller. One of the nurses walked us to find a taxi, and I was able to walk about 100 metres in the wedged shoes, with little pain (but stiffness). I felt pins and needles on the side of my left foot when i scratched it, and numbness in my right heel but again, I only noticed it if I scratched it.
> 
> I did total bed rest for the first 5 days, aside from going to the bathroom, doing stretches and going for my check-ups with Dr Park. I only used the wedged shoes when leaving the clinic after the surgery, and wore flat shoes the rest of the time.
> 
> By day 5 I still didn't have the extreme tightness or pain that others have mentioned on this forum - just some pain and stiffness behind the knee, and a little weakness when I walked. I had some bruising behind the knee that went a little up my thigh, but nowhere else. Dr Park and the nurses laughed when they saw how well I was walking.
> 
> On day 7, Dr Park aspirated my legs for the first time - it hurts a little and is uncomfortable, but nothing unbearable.
> 
> I flew home on day 13. Dr Park aspirated on days 9 and 12, and gave me compression stockings and syringes. I flew out the next afternoon. The flight was fine, and my walking was almost totally back to normal, though my legs were pretty swollen by the time I got home!
> 
> Since I got home, I've been doing several short walks a day on the treadmill to get my circulation going (which helps with the swelling). I could not have hoped for a smoother recovery, and I'm so glad that I did the surgery. For anyone who is considering it, I would say: go for it!


 

Hi Gingersnaps99,

Thanks for sharing your experiences, appreciate it! 

May i check with you - so how do you find the results? How many cm did you lose? 

On the day after you did your surgery, did you feel nauseous or anything? Cos usually after having GA, one may feel nauseous or may vomit. Did you?

Cheers.


----------



## gingersnaps99

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Gingersnaps99,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences, appreciate it!
> 
> May i check with you - so how do you find the results? How many cm did you lose?
> 
> On the day after you did your surgery, did you feel nauseous or anything? Cos usually after having GA, one may feel nauseous or may vomit. Did you?
> 
> Cheers.




Hi babyangel11,

I am still in the stage of aspirating every week, so the measurements do vary a little from day to day.  Both legs were 36.5cm before the surgery and they now vary between 32cm and 33.5cm.  I'm very happy with the shape.

I was lucky and felt fine after the surgery.  The worst part is not being able to drink water after you wake up because your throat will be sore (they stick a tube down there to help you breathe).  I had some cough drops with me so I secretly had those - and they really helped!  If you feel nauseous or vomit then I think they would have you stay overnight in the clinic.


----------



## Estefania26

Hey I´m new in this forum, but i´ve read all about your experiences of your calf reduction surgery. Thanks for sharing it, it helps a lot reading about it, coz informations about this procedure are rare. 

I hate my calves aswell, since childhood and have tried a lot in the past:
sports, special excercises, botox injection, even neurectomy - this was the worst thing i could do, after neurectomy my calves looked even more disfigured and bulged out until the lower and mid calf.
So i don´t wanna live any longer with those calves hiding them under pants even in summer. I´m fashionable and finally want to wear skirts and dresses. So i was so happy when i heard about asian calf reduction, because in europe where i live, nobody knows this surgery, it desn´t exist there.
So my question to all who had this surgery at OZ clinic is: could the lower calf treated aswell? could the shape in the whole being improved, even the lower and mid calf? Dr Jong is the surgeon who treats the sol muscle aswell - dr park not - but i haven´t found even one experience report about dr Jong. Has anybody been at Dr Jong in Taipeh? 
He must be very experienced aswell, and it seems for my calves he is better. or do you think i can get similiar results at dr park with my calves (lower calf muscle bulged out)? I´m in two minds about it...
It´s a major surgery so it´s important to hear about experiences.
Thanks in advance! 
PS: is there anybody who plans to undergo this surgery in march 2011 aswell?? t would be great to have company...


----------



## babyangel11

Estefania26 said:


> Hey I´m new in this forum, but i´ve read all about your experiences of your calf reduction surgery. Thanks for sharing it, it helps a lot reading about it, coz informations about this procedure are rare.
> 
> I hate my calves aswell, since childhood and have tried a lot in the past:
> sports, special excercises, botox injection, even neurectomy - this was the worst thing i could do, after neurectomy my calves looked even more disfigured and bulged out until the lower and mid calf.
> So i don´t wanna live any longer with those calves hiding them under pants even in summer. I´m fashionable and finally want to wear skirts and dresses. So i was so happy when i heard about asian calf reduction, because in europe where i live, nobody knows this surgery, it desn´t exist there.
> So my question to all who had this surgery at OZ clinic is: could the lower calf treated aswell? could the shape in the whole being improved, even the lower and mid calf? Dr Jong is the surgeon who treats the sol muscle aswell - dr park not - but i haven´t found even one experience report about dr Jong. Has anybody been at Dr Jong in Taipeh?
> He must be very experienced aswell, and it seems for my calves he is better. or do you think i can get similiar results at dr park with my calves (lower calf muscle bulged out)? I´m in two minds about it...
> It´s a major surgery so it´s important to hear about experiences.
> Thanks in advance!
> PS: is there anybody who plans to undergo this surgery in march 2011 aswell?? t would be great to have company...


 

Hi Estefania26,

Oh im sorry to hear about the neurectomy surgery that you went thru. 

I have huge calves as well as fatty ankles & calves too. So its probably not just a surgery to remove part of the calves muscles but need to remove some fats too. Im also quite confused about the Sol muscles i.e. whether it should be operated on or not. Dr Park says no while Dr Jong seems to say yes. 

I have written to both surgeons with photos previously and still contemplating who i wanna go to. This seems to be a very rare surgery as i have not heard of any other skilled surgeons other than the two. Although I havent heard of a single experience of anyone in this forum who went to Dr Jong in taiwan yet. However, he seems to sound quite good from his website, etc. But as this is a major surgery, i want to consider carefully who to go to first. For Dr Park, at least i know that several people in this forum have gone to him and most seem quite satisfied with the results in some way or another.

Im thinking of going for this surgery sometimes in the coming year 2011 but i have to sort out the schedule first cos one needs to spend at least 2 weeks there for the surgery and im concerned if i could spare that time to be away. Would you consider to do the surgery sometime around mid of the year or would you still be sticking to March?

Why dont you write to both surgeons and email them your photos as well? So that they could give you their professional opinions? Cos i think no one in this forum might have gone thru the neurectomy operation on the calves before n might not be able to give you the best professional advice.

Hope this helps.


----------



## missjesss

Hi gingersnaps99,

I was wondering if you had an email I could reach you on as I am going to Dr Park also for Surgery in March to get the partial calf resection done and I would really like some reviews etc

Thank you!!


----------



## gingersnaps99

Hi missjesss,

You can email me on gingersnaps999@gmail.com


----------



## alana rose

Hi there girls, I intended to go to Dr Park in January 2011, however, just as I was about to book my surgery, North Korea started their carry on, and now i'm 2 scared to go!!!


----------



## thegorgeous

dear Javla
like you i have chosen Dr Jong since it is closer to home and more affordable..i made my appointment this january...really nervous but it will be fine i believe since i only getting one leg surgery (my other calf is much bigger than the other, so i get one leg only done)..let me know if you are going to Dr.Jong as well ok..thanks girl


----------



## missjesss

gingersnaps99

I have emailed you! 

Regarding the shape did Dr Park show you a simulation of the shape that you may get he did send me an image but I was just wondering what happens in the consultation


----------



## cutesnoppy

Hi, thanks to everyone for sharing. Im new to this forum but I have benefited from the information here & would like to share my experience. 
I had both RF nerve ablation (1x) and RF muscles ablation (2x) done between 2007  2009 but saw no results in reducing my calf size. In fact the shape change to asymmetry, where my outer calf is thicker than the inner. I finally decided to do the procedure with Dr Jong last week. 

The day before surgery, I meet up with Dr Jong for consultation. He looked at my calves, took photos & measurement & used ultrasound to assess the 3 muscles thickness. He drew markings on my calves & then went through the surgery plan with me. For my case, he suggested to include liposuction for my knee & calf too to give better results. Im asked to fast from 12 midnight onwards.

The next morning Dr Jong repeated the examination & ultrasound one more time before surgery. Im then taken to the operation room, scribe down from back down to disinfect the area. Dr Jong inserted an IV drip for antibiotic & other drugs administration during surgery. The anaesthesiologist arrived to give the spinal injection & within minutes the legs were numb. Dr Jong started to perform the surgery, other than some pulling sensation, there was no pain at all.

After the surgery, a drain was put in each insertion to drain the blood. Dr Jong asked me to lie in bed for at least 24 hrs (no sitting up). He said to rest the leg & to prevent back pain from spinal injection. A catheter was inserted to drain urine, so no need to go bathroom. He checked on me almost every few hrs to make sure everything was ok. 1st night will have to stay at his clinic.

I stayed at his clinic for another night cos I was sensitive to the anaesthesia & started to feel nauseous ½ way through the surgery & was throwing up until Day 2. On day 3 I went back to hotel. I rested with legs elevated most of the time. Only walk when necessary to go toilet or for check-up. Pain wise was bearable but have to limp a bit. On day 7 calves pain were slightly worst & Dr Jong aspirated my calves for the 1st time.

In terms of size, I went from 36.5cm to 33.5cm right after surgery. Dr Jong told me that 33.5cm looks natural in my case. Any smaller will make my calf looks funny.  Currently due to swelling, the size is ~35cm. Shall see how it goes after 1yr when I fully recovered.


----------



## Denisa27

read ur story..
i would love to go as soon as possible.. and thought to take a friend with me but sounds good to go with someone like u..with the same problem!
can i ask where r u from?
there is my email, pls use this one .. denisaslovakia@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## Javla

Hello thegorgeous

Am so happy to realize you'll be going to Dr. Jong.  I just feel so strongly about him and have written to him a number of times as well as Dr. Park.  I intend to go before June this year.  I'll really love to know how you heal with him after your surgery.  You can always write to me at evaj204@yahoo.com.
take care girl and all the best
Javla


----------



## Javla

thegorgeous said:


> dear Javla
> like you i have chosen Dr Jong since it is closer to home and more affordable..i made my appointment this january...really nervous but it will be fine i believe since i only getting one leg surgery (my other calf is much bigger than the other, so i get one leg only done)..let me know if you are going to Dr.Jong as well ok..thanks girl




Hello thegorgeous

Am so happy to realize you'll be going to Dr. Jong.  I just feel so strongly about him and have written to him a number of times as well as Dr. Park.  I intend to go before June this year.  I'll really love to know how you heal with him after your surgery.  You can always write to me at evaj204@yahoo.com.
take care girl and all the best
Javla


----------



## carolineinlove

Hi Girls,

I need your help...

I had my calves reduction surgery few weeks ago with Dr Park, everything went fine, I had no complication.  

I am back home now, and am currently on my 18th day post operation. Before I left Seoul, Dr Park showed me how to do the aspiration by myself, and he asked me to do my first aspiration tomorrow (sunday). He told me I should see yellow fluid.

I felt nervous, so I wanted to try today, just to see.
I tried, and tried again on my left calf, no fluid came out at all.
I think I use the syringe properly.

Do you girls think it is normal? I have emailed him, and am eagerly waiting for his answer. I am so afraid of not doing things properly, please help me.  

Thank you for your answers girls.


----------



## carolineinlove

Sorry girls,

I forgot to attach the picture.

data.imagup.com/5/1109764038.3254png

imagup.com/data/1109764038.html

The red circle on my skin has been done by Dr Park.
He told me to insert the syringe in perpendicular to the flesh, and then pull.
Have you been doing your aspiration(s) this way, girls?

I feel so worried, because I don't like needles at all, having to do the aspiration by myself is a real challenge for me :cry:

You can see on the picture that I have inserted the needle, and pulled on the syringe: nothing comes out. I have tried repeatedly, and at the end, when I removed the syringe, there was a "point" of blood at the places I put the needle in, but nothing like fluid coming out.

I think this isn't normal, because my calves' circumference is still very close to that before operation, and I feel my legs are swollen and heavy.


----------



## Javla

cutesnoppy said:


> Hi, thanks to everyone for sharing. Im new to this forum but I have benefited from the information here & would like to share my experience.
> I had both RF nerve ablation (1x) and RF muscles ablation (2x) done between 2007  2009 but saw no results in reducing my calf size. In fact the shape change to asymmetry, where my outer calf is thicker than the inner. I finally decided to do the procedure with Dr Jong last week.
> 
> The day before surgery, I meet up with Dr Jong for consultation. He looked at my calves, took photos & measurement & used ultrasound to assess the 3 muscles thickness. He drew markings on my calves & then went through the surgery plan with me. For my case, he suggested to include liposuction for my knee & calf too to give better results. Im asked to fast from 12 midnight onwards.
> 
> The next morning Dr Jong repeated the examination & ultrasound one more time before surgery. Im then taken to the operation room, scribe down from back down to disinfect the area. Dr Jong inserted an IV drip for antibiotic & other drugs administration during surgery. The anaesthesiologist arrived to give the spinal injection & within minutes the legs were numb. Dr Jong started to perform the surgery, other than some pulling sensation, there was no pain at all.
> 
> After the surgery, a drain was put in each insertion to drain the blood. Dr Jong asked me to lie in bed for at least 24 hrs (no sitting up). He said to rest the leg & to prevent back pain from spinal injection. A catheter was inserted to drain urine, so no need to go bathroom. He checked on me almost every few hrs to make sure everything was ok. 1st night will have to stay at his clinic.
> 
> I stayed at his clinic for another night cos I was sensitive to the anaesthesia & started to feel nauseous ½ way through the surgery & was throwing up until Day 2. On day 3 I went back to hotel. I rested with legs elevated most of the time. Only walk when necessary to go toilet or for check-up. Pain wise was bearable but have to limp a bit. On day 7 calves pain were slightly worst & Dr Jong aspirated my calves for the 1st time.
> 
> In terms of size, I went from 36.5cm to 33.5cm right after surgery. Dr Jong told me that 33.5cm looks natural in my case. Any smaller will make my calf looks funny.  Currently due to swelling, the size is ~35cm. Shall see how it goes after 1yr when I fully recovered.




Hi Cutesnoppy
Am really happy to have found you.  I've always been very interested in Dr. Jong but it was never easy to find anyone who had seen him, so am realy happy to have found you.  Please let me know how you are doing and if you are healing properly.  What are your results so far?  you can write to me at evaj204@yahoo.com or on the forum

take care girl and best of luck
Javla..............


----------



## gingersnaps99

Hi carolineinlove,

I wasn't able to open the photo so I haven't seen how or where you inserted the needle.  Did you try moving the needle around once you've stuck it in?

Did Dr Park write back to you?


----------



## cutesnoppy

Hi Javla,

I'm recovering well. The size of my calves is now ~34cm each side and I started to walk in flat since Day 10. Because of the nature of my work, I have to be on my feet all day, my ankle is swollen but is subsiding as day past. It has been 3 weeks since my procedure & I'm happy with the results so far.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hmmm... or do it the asian way---> get your distal fibula removed....


----------



## carolineinlove

Hi Gingersnaps,

And thank you for your kind answer.

Dr Park wrote back to me days ago, it turns out that I did not insert the needle properly (wrong angle and depth). 

By chance, a member of my family helped me, and as a result, fluid has been successfully extracted! (5 syringes from the left side, and 2 from the left side). It wasn't painful at all, I didn't even felt the syringe on my left calf (and just a kind of bee sting on the right side)

I hope I did not frighten potential patients.
I forgot to mention also that I had lipo done at the same time as my calves reduction surgery, this explains why the residual swelling takes so so long to go away on my entire legs (starting from the hips).




gingersnaps99 said:


> Hi carolineinlove,
> 
> I wasn't able to open the photo so I haven't seen how or where you inserted the needle.  Did you try moving the needle around once you've stuck it in?
> 
> Did Dr Park write back to you?


----------



## jangkovich

Hi carolineinlove,

Could you tell me more about your whole experience with Dr. Park especially the after-effects of having both liposuction and the calf-reduction surgery done simultaneously? You can email me at chaiyw365@gmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## missjesss

Estefania26

I am going to be getting my calves done on MARCH THE 16TH this year !!
When are you booked??

JESS


----------



## thegorgeous

hei everyone, i just my procedure done in Taiwan with Dr Jong and this is my day 8 post op..everything is okay and i am back in my country already..still a abit limping and sore on the back of my kness but over all i am doing fine..Dr Jong and the nurse was really nice and Taipei is a great city! still waiting for the day i could walk normal again


----------



## Tammy80

I'm glad everyone who has gone for surgery seems to be recovering well. Could you tell me if the muscle reduction surgery causes loss of strength in the calves?


----------



## missjesss

Are there any members on here that would be so kind to post up before and after photos who have undergone calf reduction surgery with dr park??

I am due for my operation in march and im getting a little nervous!!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

I had lipo on my inner knees and calves just before Christmas..(as well as some other procedures)
I hadnt even thought about it, but when I asked my Dr. if he saw areas that he thought he could tweek..he went straight for my calves.
Im thrilled with the results.
My calves weren't large, but from my knees down to my ankles, the area went straight down..
l wanted a curve there at my inner calves..kissing knees and calves with a space in between, and that's what I have now.
Next month Ill post some before and after shots.


----------



## Javla

thegorgeous said:


> hei everyone, i just my procedure done in Taiwan with Dr Jong and this is my day 8 post op..everything is okay and i am back in my country already..still a abit limping and sore on the back of my kness but over all i am doing fine..Dr Jong and the nurse was really nice and Taipei is a great city! still waiting for the day i could walk normal again



Hi thegorgeous

Am really happy for you and excited to now see people using Dr. Jong.  How are you so far? am sure you'll heal beautifully.  Was the actual surgery as you expected? what was your pain level? You seem to have left pretty early.  I intend to spend 2 weeks in Taiwan once i do mine?
Pls update me how you are healing

take care
Javla


----------



## babyangel11

Javla said:


> Hi thegorgeous
> 
> Am really happy for you and excited to now see people using Dr. Jong. How are you so far? am sure you'll heal beautifully. Was the actual surgery as you expected? what was your pain level? You seem to have left pretty early. I intend to spend 2 weeks in Taiwan once i do mine?
> Pls update me how you are healing
> 
> take care
> Javla


 

Hi Javla,

When do you intend to do yours?  Are you from Singapore?

How much did Dr Jong quote you for the procedure? Did he say he need to do lipo on the calves as well or just the calves reduction surgery?

Cheers.


----------



## cutesnoppy

Tammy80 said:


> I'm glad everyone who has gone for surgery seems to be recovering well. Could you tell me if the muscle reduction surgery causes loss of strength in the calves?


 
Hi Tammy 80,
Initially after the surgery, there will be some loss of calves strength. Whether will regain the strength in the calves to before surgery & how fast can achieve it depends on individual. I'm now 1 month post surgery, I can walk normally but if I try to walk fast, I can feel that my calves are very tight.


----------



## luvlie21

Does anyone know if Oz Clinic is open during the weekends? I am trying to plan my trip to make my trip as short as possible. I was thinking of flying in by Friday, get the surgery done the day I land and fly home by the following weekend. Dates are tentative at the moment but thinking after April.


----------



## luvlie21

Oh nevermind, I finally saw their business hours on their website.


----------



## molly2010

Hi all,
I've been reading through this thread and would be VERY interested in seeing pictures from any of the people who've had it done recently...it would be great if you could let me know if you'd be willing to email any pics!
I'm thinking of getting the surgery done sometime this year and while I've seen the photos earlier on in the thread, it would be good to see some more recent ones. Is anyone else thinking of having the surgery done later on in the year?
How have the results for the people who visited Dr Jong been?


----------



## luvlie21

molly2010 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been reading through this thread and would be VERY interested in seeing pictures from any of the people who've had it done recently...it would be great if you could let me know if you'd be willing to email any pics!
> I'm thinking of getting the surgery done sometime this year and while I've seen the photos earlier on in the thread, it would be good to see some more recent ones. Is anyone else thinking of having the surgery done later on in the year?
> How have the results for the people who visited Dr Jong been?




I was thinking sometime within the next three months. When later on the year were you thinking of? It would be nice to go with someone else for the same procedure.


----------



## moodarhee

new comer here. I have spent the last few days reading the entire thread! wow! so much information. although on the most part, the experience has been positive, i'm concerned about one lady's comment about her calves still feeling weak three years post op. Long term side effects scare me. I'd love to hear from someone who has had the surgery years ago. 

If I decide to go for it, I would do it early May of this year. I'd love company!! perhaps even share a room? 

My calves are 14.5 inches (35-6 cm). On a 5'3 frame weighing 110, this is bulky. I also get annoying stares. I never wear dresses, skirts, shorts.... hate summer!!  

good to know we are not alone! so good to meet you all on cyberspace fellow moodarhees, which btw, means radish legs in Korean.


----------



## carolineinlove

Hi Jangkovich,

I am sorry for the delay of my answer.
I did not share my experience before, because it is very similar to that of gingersnaps99... But with a recovery process that takes much more time, as I had lipo concomitantly with calves reduction.

My calves' circumference = 36,5cm before operation
I got operated on the same day for the calves + lipo on the thighs, hips and lower part of belly in the end of last December.

Day before operations: blood sample + body parts measurements + pictures taken. You have to stop drinking/eating anything at midnight.

Operations day: just as gingersnaps99, I swapped my clothes for a dress, then Amy and Jin applied iodine all over me, from the toes to the belly. I waited for the anaesthetist to come in and inject the general anaesthetic into the IV connected to my arm. I woke up hours later in the recovery room, I felt no pain at all, just tiredness.

I totally agree with gingersnaps99: you cannot drink or eat for about 6 hours after the surgery, which is rather hard to stand because you feel so thirsty. The bedpan makes you feel ashamed and totally dependent, but when you are alone, cannot move properly, and are out of strength, you cannot do otherwise hehe. I stayed for the night at the clinic, and was watched after and fed regularly by both nurses.

Statements: I had a 2cm incision behind the natural fold of each knees, and little "holes" for the lipo (upper part of thighs, above the bottom, on the navel, near the pubis), the nurses regularly changed the bandages on the calves, and cleaned the areas around and on the stitches.

Day+1: Dr Park came in for the first visit the next day, and told me I had no complication  However, it was hard to move, because I had bruises all over the lower part of my body. Cramps and pains are weakened with the pills you have to take. By the end of the day, I could go back to the hotel, after being taught the moves for the stretching exercices, given my pills. 

Effects and pains = needle-pain sensation in the right heel, numbness on different parts of the body due to bruises and operations immediate aftermaths, dizziness when getting up, and heat also.

It was painful to walk on bare feet, but once you wear the wedge shoes, everything's alright.

Day+2: difficulty in finding sleep, walking on flats in the hotel room, needle-pain in the right heel. Everything I do just seems slow. I tried to do the stretching, but I have to tell that I was lazy, and dissuaded by the pains and "heaviness" of the body (with the bandages and the post-op swelling linked to lipo).

Day+3: first visit back to the clinic, incisions are cleaned, bandages removed for massages. I tried to put the compression stockings on, but it was impossible because I was too swollen and hurt also (right heel on fire).

Day+6: horrible day from the awakening (my pills lasted until Day+5). Bruises got bigger, and I wanted to fade away many times because I was so tired. I walked very slowly on wedge shoes, because of the pain, and also because the streets were so slippery/snowy at that time. Second visit to the clinic, everything looks fine and clean, stiches are removed and exchanged with steri-strips. 

Day+7: I began to feel better, I don't know if it was psychological, or if the additional pain-killers helped.

Day+8: first aspiration at the clinic that went just fine, and wasn't painful at all. We swapped the bandages for the compression stockings, which took me about 30mn to put on, because they were so tight (class III)... I felt so much better with them on, and so much lighter also thanks to the aspiration!

Day+10: second aspiration that was very painful, maybe because I was on flat boots all morning to train myself to walk.

Day+11: third aspiration, the fluid coming out is very abundent strangely. Aspi is painful again, maybe because of the nerves sensibility.

Day+13: Jin filmed my fourth aspiration, Doctor Park gave me 4 syringes and steri-strips. Once back home, you have to do aspiration once a week, and change the steri-strips regularly for 3 months, before changing for scaring-gel.

The flight back home to Europe was really fine, I could stretch easily at the back of the plane. 

Week+3: first aspiration. I failed (see earlier in this message thread), but someone could do it for me, happily and with success. No pain, only a "mosquito bite" effect on the right side during aspiration.

Left calf: 5 syringes of body fluid
Right calf: 2 syringes of body fluid
Fluid was red as blood mixed with little water

Week+4: second aspiration, not painful at all
Left calf: 4 syringes ==> fluid was very "liquid" and light red
Right calf: 1 syringe only: fluid was dark red as the first time

Week+5: third aspiration, not painful at all
Left calf: 1,3 syringe of light red fluid
Right calf: about 2cm of fluid in the syringe

Doctor Park told me I could stop the aspirations, and I was happy about that 

I am now in my week+7 post-op, the bruises have totally disappeared, I walk everyday on flat shoes, and I barely limp anymore. I cannot run for the moment when I want to, because my calves just don't want to, but I feel my strengths are coming back as days go by.

The needle-pain in my right heel comes and goes, depending on the days, and the moment of the day also. 

I still have a pain in the left side of my pelvis, but this is entirely my fault: when I was in Seoul, my right foot was so painful each time it touched the floor, that I totally relyed on my left foot. Besides, my feet always hit the floors rather heavily at that time, because 1/ I was not used to wearing wedge shoes 2/ I could not feel my feet properly on the bruised parts 3/ floors and "hills-like streets" were slippery.

I am still swollen from the toes to the belly at the moment, but I know this is only a matter of time. I forgot to mention that I am almost aged 30, this can also explains why it takes so long for my body to recover (but it also depends on the person's organism).

The compression stockings have to be kept 24/7 for 3 months.




jangkovich said:


> Hi carolineinlove,
> 
> Could you tell me more about your whole experience with Dr. Park especially the after-effects of having both liposuction and the calf-reduction surgery done simultaneously? You can email me at chaiyw365@gmail.com.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Javla

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Javla,
> 
> When do you intend to do yours?  Are you from Singapore?
> 
> How much did Dr Jong quote you for the procedure? Did he say he need to do lipo on the calves as well or just the calves reduction surgery?
> 
> Cheers.



Hi dear 

He quoted me about 4000 USD at the time which was sometime last year.  Am hoping its still the same when i decide to go.

take care


----------



## Javla

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Javla,
> 
> When do you intend to do yours?  Are you from Singapore?
> 
> How much did Dr Jong quote you for the procedure? Did he say he need to do lipo on the calves as well or just the calves reduction surgery?
> 
> Cheers.




no dear, am not from Singapore.  I live in Malaysia


----------



## molly2010

Hi luvlie and moodarhee,
I wanted to do it as early as possible - at the minute though it looks like that will probably be the middle of May..
It would be really great if either of you were doing it at the same time, I get a little scared every time I think of the operation!!


----------



## kok79

Hi Moodarhee, 

I had the surgery nearly 2 years ago and i am the same height as you and my pre -op calve was around 36cms, so i was pretty much in your situation. I never wore shorts or dresses as my calves looked bulky and i felt so embarrassed about them. 

I wanted to share with you how things have progressed for me since the operation. Both my calves are now 33cms and no longer look bulky. Even though its only 3 cms it has made a huge difference. My main concern during the first 12 mths was that i had a tingling feeling on my right foot, it may have been due to same nerve damage but this has now fully disappeared. My walking and running ability is 100% back to normal. The only thing that i am a little concern about is the scar i have where the incision was made, its still quite dark, and will probably take a couple of years to lighten up. Overall, I am happy with the result. I had a tough recovery compared to some of the other girls but it has been worth it.  I would also suggest to bring a supportive partner with you, I found it invaluable during the first few days following the surgery. 

Good luck.


----------



## cutesnoppy

molly2010 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been reading through this thread and would be VERY interested in seeing pictures from any of the people who've had it done recently...it would be great if you could let me know if you'd be willing to email any pics!
> I'm thinking of getting the surgery done sometime this year and while I've seen the photos earlier on in the thread, it would be good to see some more recent ones. Is anyone else thinking of having the surgery done later on in the year?
> How have the results for the people who visited Dr Jong been?


 
Hi molly2010,

Let me have your e-mail, I can send you some photos.

I did calf surgery + lipo on knee & calf with Dr Jong in Dec last year, now is 1.5 months post surgery. Other than swelling around my ankle & feet, my calves have recovered well. The swelling is mainly due to standing & walking for long hours at work. Plus it is my own body. It normally take a long time for me to recover from swelling.
I did have some tingling sensation initially & I later realised it is because I put the elastic bandage on too tight. Now the tingling is gone.
I'm walking on flat everyday. I can run a bit when I need to chase for bus, just feel some pulling on the calf. 
On the whole, I'm happy with the shape of my calves now. I'm waiting to see the final result when all the swelling is gone.


----------



## moodarhee

Kok79! thanks so much for your post. would u mind posting photos? would love to see what 33cm looks like on our frame. 

so glad everything went well. I read your previous posts and am very appreciative!

thanks


----------



## kok79

Moodarhee,  pls send me a private message with your email details.


----------



## luvlie21

carolineinlove, cutesnopy and kok79,

Do you mind sending me (luvlie21@hotmail.com) pre and post op pics? I would love to see what your legs look like.  By the way, did you ladies ever ask for a simulation? If yes, would you say that your results were remotely close to it? Dr Park had sent me mine this morning and I just couldn't stop looking at it. 

I've been thinking about this for the past year, reading this post over and over. I think I've come to the point of realization that although there could be potential long term risk involved, like with everything we do in life, I just might be a more content individual once I get this surgery done. I've already scheduled a dr's appointment for this weekend to get the necessary blood tests and began my seach for airfares. I haven't picked an exact date yet since I still have to renew my passport and that'll take 4-6 weeks for processing. 

Thanks ladies for sharing your experiences with us!


----------



## jangkovich

kok79 and carolineinlove,

I also would like pictures of your pre- & post-op pictures. Do email me at chaiyw365@gmail.com 

Thanks!


----------



## molly2010

cutesnoppy said:


> Hi molly2010,
> 
> Let me have your e-mail, I can send you some photos.
> 
> I did calf surgery + lipo on knee & calf with Dr Jong in Dec last  year, now is 1.5 months post surgery. Other than swelling around my  ankle & feet, my calves have recovered well. The swelling is mainly  due to standing & walking for long hours at work. Plus it is my own  body. It normally take a long time for me to recover from swelling.
> I did have some tingling sensation initially & I later realised it  is because I put the elastic bandage on too tight. Now the tingling is  gone.
> I'm walking on flat everyday. I can run a bit when I need to chase for bus, just feel some pulling on the calf.
> On the whole, I'm happy with the shape of my calves now. I'm waiting to  see the final result when all the swelling is gone.



That would be great, thank you so much!!
My email is k.molly2010@gmail.com


----------



## molly2010

kok79 said:


> Moodarhee,  pls send me a private message with your email details.



Hi Kok79, would you mind sending me the photos too?!
My email is k.molly2010@gmail.com
Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## missjesss

I am going to see DR PARK in 5 weeks time I am starting to get nervous and have dreams about my surgery! Will there be any other ladies going to see him around the 16th of March? 

I need some support!


----------



## luvlie21

Moodarhee, 

I just sent you an email.


----------



## luvlie21

cutesnoppy said:


> Hi molly2010,
> 
> Let me have your e-mail, I can send you some photos.
> 
> I did calf surgery + lipo on knee & calf with Dr Jong in Dec last year, now is 1.5 months post surgery. Other than swelling around my ankle & feet, my calves have recovered well. The swelling is mainly due to standing & walking for long hours at work. Plus it is my own body. It normally take a long time for me to recover from swelling.
> I did have some tingling sensation initially & I later realised it is because I put the elastic bandage on too tight. Now the tingling is gone.
> I'm walking on flat everyday. I can run a bit when I need to chase for bus, just feel some pulling on the calf.
> On the whole, I'm happy with the shape of my calves now. I'm waiting to see the final result when all the swelling is gone.


Cutesnoppy.. Thanks for sharing! As I mentioned in my email, your results look amazing!!! they really do. I can't wait til I get mine done and have the same amazing results as you.


----------



## luvlie21

missjesss said:


> I am going to see DR PARK in 5 weeks time I am starting to get nervous and have dreams about my surgery! Will there be any other ladies going to see him around the 16th of March?
> 
> I need some support!


I wish you the best... Please keep us posted on your progess.


----------



## cutesnoppy

luvlie21 said:


> Cutesnoppy.. Thanks for sharing! As I mentioned in my email, your results look amazing!!! they really do. I can't wait til I get mine done and have the same amazing results as you.


 
Yep, I'm happy with the results for now. Dr Jong did a good job. I believe you will have similar results too.


----------



## babyangel11

hi carolineinlove, cutesnopy and kok79,

could you also email me your before n after pics to sweetielove3399@yahoo.com?

many thanks!


----------



## luvlie21

Hi ladies, 

Need your help here.. 

So here's my predicament, everyone here has been raving about Dr. Park's specialty but based on results I've seen on this site it appears both Dr Park and Dr. Jong's work are pretty equivalent. The only exception is that Dr Park does not touch the Sol muscle while Dr. Jong does.  As you can see below, the estimated sizes are somewhat similar between the two doctors. Yes, I am tiny with gigantic calves -- using Dr. Parks 20% height rule, it should be ~32cm. There's a big difference with the costs between the two Docs as well. Money is not the issue here.. my main concern is the end result. 

For the ones that had it done with either Docs, were your results remotely closed to what your ideal is supposed to be? I'm just trying to do a survey. 
I know everyone has raved about Dr. Park but what about the ones that went to Dr. Jong... any comments? Also, what was your response when friends/family/co-workers asked why you were limping (if you were that is)

Thanks in advance.


          Current size   38cm   
      my height   5feet   




                Dr. Park           Dr. Jong       
ideal size     32cm             33-34cm       
cost            $6,300            ~$4100


----------



## gingersnaps99

luvlie21 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Need your help here..
> 
> So here's my predicament, everyone here has been raving about Dr. Park's specialty but based on results I've seen on this site it appears both Dr Park and Dr. Jong's work are pretty equivalent. The only exception is that Dr Park does not touch the Sol muscle while Dr. Jong does.  As you can see below, the estimated sizes are somewhat similar between the two doctors. Yes, I am tiny with gigantic calves -- using Dr. Parks 20% height rule, it should be ~32cm. There's a big difference with the costs between the two Docs as well. Money is not the issue here.. my main concern is the end result.
> 
> For the ones that had it done with either Docs, were your results remotely closed to what your ideal is supposed to be? I'm just trying to do a survey.
> I know everyone has raved about Dr. Park but what about the ones that went to Dr. Jong... any comments? Also, what was your response when friends/family/co-workers asked why you were limping (if you were that is)
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Current size   38cm
> my height   5feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Park           Dr. Jong
> ideal size     32cm             33-34cm
> cost            $6,300            ~$4100




Hi luvlie21,

My original size was 36.5cm and my ideal was 33cm.  I went to Dr. Park and am now 2.5 months post-op.  My legs are now between 32.5cm and 33.5cm (I still have a little bit of swelling on some days).  My experience with Dr. Park was great and I highly recommend him


----------



## luvlie21

Thanks for your quick response Gingersnap! 

Just out of curiousity, how long did it take you to walk properly again? 


Once I come to my own conclusion, I will post updates. Hopefully it will be soon as I would love to be able to wear shorts and pretty little dresses for the summer -- something i have not done for a very long time.


----------



## gingersnaps99

luvlie21 said:


> Thanks for your quick response Gingersnap!
> 
> Just out of curiousity, how long did it take you to walk properly again?
> 
> 
> Once I come to my own conclusion, I will post updates. Hopefully it will be soon as I would love to be able to wear shorts and pretty little dresses for the summer -- something i have not done for a very long time.




Hi Luvlie,

I could walk pretty normally after 2.5 weeks, but I'd still be a bit sore and tight behind the knee.  I was able to walk completely normally (and for as long as I want, without getting tired or tightening up) after 4 weeks and could run and do all exercise after 7-8 weeks.


----------



## luvlie21

Thanks Gingersnaps! I was initially indifferent to the two docs but I think i've finalized on going to Dr. Park for the surgery. I have yet to set up an appointment with him and based on on-going emails with both docs, i like the responses fr Dr. Park more. And my gut feeling says Dr. Park, as well.

I've spoken to others on this forum and most were able to walk normally after 2 weeks post-op so this is positive for me as one of my fears were inability to walk normally. I have also factored in the potential chance of slower healing process for myself but I highly doubt that since I know my own body. I'm also relating the pain to calf strains, i've had those before and know how painful it can be at times, however, the pain also dissipates within a week at its longest. 

have you shopped for new knee-high boots and be elated at how you can easily zip them up over your jeans? Right now i can't even pass the middle of my calves. hhahaha i can't wait for that moment; i would probably jump for joy! 

In any case, I am glad your healing process has gone well.Would you mind posting pre and post op pics?


----------



## gingersnaps99

Hahaha yeah, I have been around trying on knee-high boots though I haven't bought any yet!  

If you send me an email xxx then I'll reply with info, photos etc


----------



## missjesss

*ashmi99*

I have seen your before photos but would love to see your AFTER photos from the surgery I am getting mine done in 3 weeks I have seen Gingersnaps results but would like to see more


----------



## moodarhee

Thanks so much to those of you who sent me photos!! lovely!!

GINGERSNAPS!!! can you send me a photo as well??

I will most likely get the op done around the 1st of May--won't confirm for another week or so. I would love company. Molly and I will prob overlap some, but would love others to join us. I am fluent in Korean, so I can show you around. 

just don't want to sit and be bored.


----------



## missjesss

*marshmallow*

Can you please send me your before and after pics  I am due to get my surgery in 2 and a half weeks!! Needing some reassurance feel free to email me at xxx Please don't post your email address publicly, but use our PM system

Thank you!!!


----------



## MacGirl88

Hi Ann,

What's your email? So did u do your calf yet with Dr. Jong in Taiwan? If so, can you share your experiences with me. I am heading to Taiwan soon and am considering to do my calf but haven't make any appointment with him yet. Does he also operates Liposuction on Thigh/Arm??

Please email me at xxx Please don't post your email address publicly, but use our PM system

Thank you


----------



## cutesnoppy

Hi MacGirl88,

I did my calf reduction with Dr Jong. Please see my posts on this forum in pg 52 to 54. Let me know if you have futher queries. I'm happy to answer.
Yes, Dr Jong also perform Liposuction on Thight/Arm.


----------



## limom

Deleted. Wrong spot.


----------



## MacGirl88

Hi,

Do you have his website? 

Sandra


----------



## MacGirl88

Anyone has Dr. Jong's website or email ????


----------



## cutesnoppy

This is Dr Jong's website
http://www.lrclinic.com.tw/contentbypermalink/2882ce9eb4c0a085e8339ff8ab9b6e15


----------



## alana rose

Hi everyone. I am just back from Korea where I had my surgery with Dr Park. I was very apprehensive about going as I didn't personally know anyone who had the surgery done, the only information I had was from this forum. I just want to tell you all that if I had to do it all again, I would. Dr Park was fantastic, and for all my legs are only 2 weeks post-op I am delighted with the result. If I had known then what I know now I wouldn't have wasted time worrying. To re-assure anyone who is worrying about it, I'll tell you something else;-I was introduced to another top plastic surgeon (by chance!) and he didn't know Dr Park, so he made some enquiries on my behalf and confirmed that Dr Park specializes in calf reduction and assured me I'd be in good hands and well taken care of. So in my opinion, getting that feedback from another plastic surgeon who I knew I could trust was a weight off my shoulders.  I can't thank Dr Park enough and I would 1000% recommend him.


----------



## missjesss

Thank you for that post *ALANA ROSE* I myself am due to go in on the 16th of this month!!! I would really like to ask everyone how this surgery has improved the quality of there lives?? Have you become more outgoing? Less self conscious? And not afraid to voice your opinion anymore? If you were socially anxious did this surgery assist in getting over that? I would love to here some of the positive psychological changes that have occurred please!


----------



## kren

*ashmi99 & marshmallow*

i'll like to take a look at your before and after photos. 
could you please email me xxx Please don't post your email address publicly, but use our PM system
thankslots )


----------



## kren

hi gingersnaps99, could you email me your surgery info and photos _xxx please don't post your e-mail publicly_
thankyou. i'm considering about the surgery.

and are there any singaporeans out here who has done the surgery?


----------



## cutesnoppy

Hi,

It has been 2 months since I had my calf done. I'm recovering well and I have started exercising too. My calves still swell but so long as I keep my stocking & elastic bandage on, the swelling is controlled. I do feel tightness around my ankle when I'm on my feet for too long. Generally, happy with the results so far.


----------



## missjesss

I am getting surgery tomorow I just had my consultation with dr park and the clinic is not at all wat I expected !! Not sure if I like the ladies in reception either it just seems dodgey ... Surgery is scheduled for 2morow morning I'm rlly having second thoughts !


----------



## cutesnoppy

Hi missjesss,

I have similar feeing too the day before surgery. All the best for tomorrow.


----------



## marshmallow_

missjesss said:


> I am getting surgery tomorow I just had my consultation with dr park and the clinic is not at all wat I expected !! Not sure if I like the ladies in reception either it just seems dodgey ... Surgery is scheduled for 2morow morning I'm rlly having second thoughts !


 

Don't worry, Dr. Park and his staff are great and will take care of you and you will be so happy as soon as you can look at your smaller calves!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## luvlie21

my surgery is scheduled to be done in about 8 hours!!!!! can you believe it? I am starting to get very nervous and scared. goodness, I hope all goes well!!!


----------



## cutesnoppy

Hi luvlie21,

I'm sure it will ture out well. You will be more excited when you see your nice calves.


----------



## luvlie21

Hello All,
Just wanted to give you girls an update and I definitely need some support right now. I had my surgery 3 days ago and am in so much pain right now. I can barely walk with the wedges and cannot even keep my legs together or straight when walking on flats. they are in an angle that makes it appear like I am sort of squating, if that makes sense. It takes a lot of effort to get out of bed. And the required exercise are nearly impossible to be done. 
For those of you who had it done, was it this difficult for you and what did you do? I tried to do the exercise where you lean your stomach against the wall but i can only do it for a second before I start sweating and will only give up in the end. 

Please help!


----------



## Elly33

sleep. do nothing. eat little


----------



## kren

dear luvlie21

keep your mind strong, and i'm sure all these temporary pain will be over soon.

you should check with dr park about your condition, he'll give the best advice according to your situation.

keep us updated!

love,
kren : ))


----------



## cutesnoppy

Hi Luvlie21,

I kept my leg elevated most of the time, stretch them while I'm in bed. That helps to loosen the calf muscle. For walking, use wedges till can walk well than change to flat.

But check with Dr Park to make sure all is ok.

Stay positive, the pain will get better as the day goes by.
Take care.


----------



## carolineinlove

Dear Luvlie21,

It seems that you are experiencing the painful phase sooner than most of us (the average day of occurrence was day 5/6 post op). Are you regularly taking the pain killers DP gave you? Are the wedge shoes you brought with you high enough? Or maybe are they too high for you, which could explain why you can hardly walk with them?

Wedge shoes are supposed to relieve you, but the problem is that when you use them too often, your healing process gets slower; in a sense, it is "better" for you to suffer now and get used to flat shoes, hopefully will the pain fade away faster.

I was too lazy to stretch on those days post op, and this was a big mistake: I was lazy, and as stretches hurt, I did everything to avoid the pain, and stretched less and less.

I know this is hard, but if you want to heal and get better soon, you have to stretch, drink as much as you can to stay hydrated and eliminate, take your pills regularly. You can elevate your legs to get relief; oversleeping will not help (when I did that, it was harder for me to get up afterwards). You can change your position while sleeping frequently. Bandages or compression stockings really help also, you should ask DP for the stockings now, I think you are already ready for them.

Don't worry about the way you look when you walk: nobody knows you there, nobody won't judge you; and once back home, after your recovery, everything will get back to normal. I will be 3 months post op soon, and I can almost run as before (which wasn't the case about 2 weeks ago, I could walk fast, but not run).

Be STRONG girl, and think about how gorgeous you will look in the end! 




luvlie21 said:


> Hello All,
> Just wanted to give you girls an update and I definitely need some support right now. I had my surgery 3 days ago and am in so much pain right now. I can barely walk with the wedges and cannot even keep my legs together or straight when walking on flats. they are in an angle that makes it appear like I am sort of squating, if that makes sense. It takes a lot of effort to get out of bed. And the required exercise are nearly impossible to be done.
> For those of you who had it done, was it this difficult for you and what did you do? I tried to do the exercise where you lean your stomach against the wall but i can only do it for a second before I start sweating and will only give up in the end.
> 
> Please help!


----------



## missjesss

I just wanted to give everyone an update on how my surgery is going so far..

I am on day 5 now, I have to say that I havnt needed any of my pain killers and I think I am recovering really well compared to some of the previous girls on here and I'm very happy that I went through with it!! No regrets so far !!


----------



## gingersnaps99

missjesss said:


> I just wanted to give everyone an update on how my surgery is going so far..
> 
> I am on day 5 now, I have to say that I havnt needed any of my pain killers and I think I am recovering really well compared to some of the previous girls on here and I'm very happy that I went through with it!! No regrets so far !!


That's great, missjesss!  I'm so glad to hear the surgery went well


----------



## marshmallow_

Luvlie21 and missjesss,

stay strong girls! i wish you all the best with your recovery. it's important to push yourself to do the stretching excercise (even when it might be hard sometimes!) GOOD LUCK!


----------



## marshmallow_

Ok ladies, short update on my recovery.
It has been 6 months since my surgery and my mood changed from super excited and happy to not so satisfied anymore.

My previous calf circumference was 35,5cm, I had a really fast recovery and as long as I wore I compression bandages my calves were around 32/33cm after surgery.
At the 3 months mark, I stopped wearing compression bandages and felt ok, my calves were about 33,5cm and I think this was also the time I could run completely normal and I didnt feel the calves at all anymore. 
Now 6 months post-op I noticed my calves got bigger and bigger. When I measured them today they were 34,5cm. I know the healing process is long and there might be swelling up to a year, but my calves dont feel swollen, they feel hard (you can basically feel the muscles). 

Im not gonna lie, this makes me really sad. Before I went to Korea for calf reduction, I already tried liposuction on my calves  it didnt work of course. Then all the money I spent for this calf reduction surgery, I dont want to end with only loosing one centimeter. Im really frightened it continues like that and my calves will get back to their old shape in the next few months


Ladies, did anyone experience the same in the healing period? Did your calves get bigger around the 6 post-op mark? Im so frightened of a hypertrophy of the remaining muscles

Any help????


----------



## cutesnoppy

missjesss,

great to hear that you have a smooth recovery.

marshmallow,
I did mind with Dr Jong. Before my procedure, Dr Jong did mention to me that for some people, the calf will become thicker if they use the calf muscle too much after surgery. He recommend me to avoid jogging which I used to do, & switch to swimming which uses less calf muscle.
You probably can try wearing the compression bandage again for a while & see if the size reduce. Maybe can also e-mail Dr Park for his advice.
Hope you resolve your concern...


----------



## moodarhee

*Missjesss*: please keep us posted on your recovery! I"m so glad all's going well for you!


*Marshmellow*: your experience worries me as I'm due for surgery in a month. Hopefully, it's just swelling. ?? Please update us with your progress or with any new findings.


*Cutesnoppy*: Thanks for your input! How long did Dr. Jong say you shouldn't jog?


----------



## funmeg

Hi everyone, I've got a quick comment to add. I've never considered surgery, however I just completed the 30 Day Tracy Anderson Method. My calves have NEVER been so small in my life. I carry weight in my legs, and have always exercised to reduce my body fat. Unfortunately this caused my calves to get more muscular. Tracy Anderson's method has been the only thing that has EVER reduced my leg circumference. I'm very, very happy. Give it a try.


----------



## marshmallow_

*cutesnoppy, *i did not use my calf musces at all - i did even skip to walk to the train station etc., i'm using the bus every time now because i was so paranoid about getting bigger calves again. it seems it didn't help though :/ i really hope a miracle happens and this is only temporary!!
i e-mailed dr. park, let's see what he thinks about it!

*moodarhee, *don't worry - i can't remember someone had the same problem like me! Everything will be fine and you will have nice legs just in time for summer


----------



## kok79

luvlie21 said:


> Hello All,
> Just wanted to give you girls an update and I definitely need some support right now. I had my surgery 3 days ago and am in so much pain right now. I can barely walk with the wedges and cannot even keep my legs together or straight when walking on flats. they are in an angle that makes it appear like I am sort of squating, if that makes sense. It takes a lot of effort to get out of bed. And the required exercise are nearly impossible to be done.
> For those of you who had it done, was it this difficult for you and what did you do? I tried to do the exercise where you lean your stomach against the wall but i can only do it for a second before I start sweating and will only give up in the end.
> 
> Please help!


From my own experience, I was in severe pain from Day 4. They pain was so severe that I couldn't do any of the stretches. Even Dr Park, after his a check up told me to just rest and not to persist with the stretches until the pain subsided. It was really painful and I could barely walk even with the support of the shoes. Dr Park did say that the patients who experienced more pain or had a more difficult recovery usually have a better result. 
I have vouch for that, as i am very please with my result. I am two years post surgery.  
Stay positive and the pain will eventually go away, and hopefully you will have a great result like me.


----------



## cutesnoppy

moodarhee,
Dr Jong don't encourage me to continue with jogging at all. He even mention to me jogging is not good for my knee. But I don't think I can do without jogging, will just jog once in a while

marshmallow,
Sorry to hear that your calves become bigger without over using it. Can understand your disappointment. Hope Dr Park comes back with a solution.


----------



## luvlie21

kok79 said:


> From my own experience, I was in severe pain from Day 4. They pain was so severe that I couldn't do any of the stretches. Even Dr Park, after his a check up told me to just rest and not to persist with the stretches until the pain subsided. It was really painful and I could barely walk even with the support of the shoes. Dr Park did say that the patients who experienced more pain or had a more difficult recovery usually have a better result.
> I have vouch for that, as i am very please with my result. I am two years post surgery.
> Stay positive and the pain will eventually go away, and hopefully you will have a great result like me.



The pain worsen by day 5 for me but the location of it shifted. It was initially in the calf region but from the 5th day on, it was around the mid calf to tendon areas, making it nearly impossible to walk on flats and even hurt with wedges. I guess this is the contraction phase that the doc was referring to. Today is day 8 and i feel like it is only getting tougher.

I just looked in the mirror this morning and starting to like what I see. Though I am not 100% content yet. The front view is pretty decent so far with minimal amount of swelling but the backview still looks grotesque. I know its contributed by the empty space, making it appear like I have major fatty calves. 

I hope I will be part of the "tough recovery = best results" statistic.


----------



## missjesss

I am upto day 9 and my tightness is starting to go away, however I still feel really tried after walkin around but I know thats normal, my calves are alot straighter I feel as tho Ive gone from massive calves to pin legs lol, I'm really happy with the shape I really dont think they need to get any smaller now!! I think all that is happening now is my calfs are just trying to readjust to the final results and would you believe I have had my legs aspirated twice and they got absolutely no fluid out of my left leg! lol the only thing I hope is my calves dont get any smaller!! I will post my progress very soon so all you girls thinking about giving the surgery a go can see


----------



## marshmallow_

missjesss said:


> I am upto day 9 and my tightness is starting to go away, however I still feel really tried after walkin around but I know thats normal, my calves are alot straighter I feel as tho Ive gone from massive calves to pin legs lol, I'm really happy with the shape I really dont think they need to get any smaller now!! I think all that is happening now is my calfs are just trying to readjust to the final results and would you believe I have had my legs aspirated twice and they got absolutely no fluid out of my left leg! lol the only thing I hope is my calves dont get any smaller!! I will post my progress very soon so all you girls thinking about giving the surgery a go can see




glad to hear you're recovering well!!
i had to laugh when i read there was no fluid coming out of your left leg...i experienced the same when dr. park aspirated me. good to know i'm not alone, haha


----------



## marshmallow_

luvlie21 said:


> The pain worsen by day 5 for me but the location of it shifted. It was initially in the calf region but from the 5th day on, it was around the mid calf to tendon areas, making it nearly impossible to walk on flats and even hurt with wedges. I guess this is the contraction phase that the doc was referring to. Today is day 8 and i feel like it is only getting tougher.
> 
> I just looked in the mirror this morning and starting to like what I see. Though I am not 100% content yet. The front view is pretty decent so far with minimal amount of swelling but the backview still looks grotesque. I know its contributed by the empty space, making it appear like I have major fatty calves.
> 
> I hope I will be part of the "tough recovery = best results" statistic.




keep your head up and think about your new beautiful calves!!


----------



## ashmi99

luvlie21 said:


> The pain worsen by day 5 for me but the location of it shifted. It was initially in the calf region but from the 5th day on, it was around the mid calf to tendon areas, making it nearly impossible to walk on flats and even hurt with wedges. I guess this is the contraction phase that the doc was referring to. Today is day 8 and i feel like it is only getting tougher.
> 
> I just looked in the mirror this morning and starting to like what I see. Though I am not 100% content yet. The front view is pretty decent so far with minimal amount of swelling but the backview still looks grotesque. I know its contributed by the empty space, making it appear like I have major fatty calves.
> 
> I hope I will be part of the "tough recovery = best results" statistic.



Glad to hear you are doing better!  My recovery was extremely difficult and slow.  It killed me to do the stretches, but I told myself it would be worth it and tried to just deal with the pain.  I did have a muscle spasm in my right calf, which explained why that one was so sore.  Dr. Park told me not to stretch that calf for awhile.

Hang in there.  It will be worth it!


----------



## ashmi99

marshmallow_ said:


> Ok ladies, short update on my recovery.
> It has been 6 months since my surgery and my mood changed from super excited and happy to not so satisfied anymore.
> 
> My previous calf circumference was 35,5cm, I had a really fast recovery and as long as I wore I compression bandages my calves were around 32/33cm after surgery.
> At the 3 months mark, I stopped wearing compression bandages and felt ok, my calves were about 33,5cm and I think this was also the time I could run completely normal and I didnt feel the calves at all anymore.
> Now 6 months post-op I noticed my calves got bigger and bigger. When I measured them today they were 34,5cm. I know the healing process is long and there might be swelling up to a year, but my calves dont feel swollen, they feel hard (you can basically feel the muscles).
> 
> Im not gonna lie, this makes me really sad. Before I went to Korea for calf reduction, I already tried liposuction on my calves  it didnt work of course. Then all the money I spent for this calf reduction surgery, I dont want to end with only loosing one centimeter. Im really frightened it continues like that and my calves will get back to their old shape in the next few months
> 
> 
> Ladies, did anyone experience the same in the healing period? Did your calves get bigger around the 6 post-op mark? Im so frightened of a hypertrophy of the remaining muscles
> 
> Any help????



I'm sorry you are not totally happy with your results yet!  Once I stopped wear my stockings, my calves looked bigger because they were not being compressed and were now being allowed to swell.  Remember, the swelling takes a LONG time to go away.  My calves kept changing shape for a little over a year.  Don't get discouraged.  It is a long process!


----------



## ashmi99

For those interested in seeing my before and after pictures, I have uploaded them here:

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa5/ashionista_album/Dr Park/

The password to view is: calves


----------



## marshmallow_

ashmi99 said:


> I'm sorry you are not totally happy with your results yet!  Once I stopped wear my stockings, my calves looked bigger because they were not being compressed and were now being allowed to swell.  Remember, the swelling takes a LONG time to go away.  My calves kept changing shape for a little over a year.  Don't get discouraged.  It is a long process!



Hey *ashmi*, nice to hear from you
i know, it takes time to see the final results. after your calves were fully recovered after a year or so, were they back to the circumference/shape they had when you wore compression stockings?
my calves were so small and looked so great every time when i changed the stockings. i ask myself if the calves will ever look like that again because you could bandage your belly for example and it would look ultra small when you remove the bandage - but after that, it goes back to its normal shape. (i hope you understand what i want to tell/ask you)
is the shape of the calves caused by the stockings a realistic status to aim for or will they never look like that again?


----------



## missjesss

Hi ashmi99 

So are you saying our calves will continue to change shape over the next 6 months to a year? I can tell mine are still a little swollen but definately straighter, theres still a little bulge on the inside of my calves but Amy said that will disappear over the next month or 2. I have to say I think im pretty lucky that I didn't really experience much pain.

Marshmallow 
When you aspirated your legs again did you get any fluid out of your left leg ? I have yo aspirate on Friday again.


----------



## ashmi99

marshmallow_ said:


> Hey *ashmi*, nice to hear from you
> i know, it takes time to see the final results. after your calves were fully recovered after a year or so, were they back to the circumference/shape they had when you wore compression stockings?
> my calves were so small and looked so great every time when i changed the stockings. i ask myself if the calves will ever look like that again because you could bandage your belly for example and it would look ultra small when you remove the bandage - but after that, it goes back to its normal shape. (i hope you understand what i want to tell/ask you)
> is the shape of the calves caused by the stockings a realistic status to aim for or will they never look like that again?



I can only speak for myself, but I know in the stockings, my calves were straighter, with almost no shape.  After they were fully healed, they were still small, but had a bit more shape, which I actually prefer.  If you look at the pictures I posted on my photobucket, I think you will see what I mean.  In the 1 month picture, I had just taken my stockings off and my calves look very straight.  The next pictures, I'm no longer wearing stockings and you can see they have a bit more shape.


----------



## ashmi99

missjesss said:


> Hi ashmi99
> 
> So are you saying our calves will continue to change shape over the next 6 months to a year? I can tell mine are still a little swollen but definately straighter, theres still a little bulge on the inside of my calves but Amy said that will disappear over the next month or 2. I have to say I think im pretty lucky that I didn't really experience much pain.
> 
> Marshmallow
> When you aspirated your legs again did you get any fluid out of your left leg ? I have yo aspirate on Friday again.



Hi missjesss.  Yes, your calves may continue to change.  I had a "hollow" spot in my leg and over time, that filled in a bit.


----------



## marshmallow_

missjesss said:


> Marshmallow
> When you aspirated your legs again did you get any fluid out of your left leg ? I have yo aspirate on Friday again.



*missjess
*There was no fluid coming out of my left leg at all I don't have a clue why because whenever dr park aspirated the right leg there was so much fluid coming out!


----------



## marshmallow_

ashmi99 said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I know in the stockings, my calves were straighter, with almost no shape.  After they were fully healed, they were still small, but had a bit more shape, which I actually prefer.  If you look at the pictures I posted on my photobucket, I think you will see what I mean.  In the 1 month picture, I had just taken my stockings off and my calves look very straight.  The next pictures, I'm no longer wearing stockings and you can see they have a bit more shape.




thank you *ashmi*! this is exactly what I meant.
I guess i have to accept the fact they will never get so straight again. I must admit I prefer them to be shapeless though. I still hope they will get a bit smaller again.


----------



## luvlie21

hello all.. just wanted everyone yo know that I am back home.. for anyone that is interested in getting this done, I have a recommendation and that is, don't go alone.  from my experience, I went through so much pain that I cried when I did the exercises and you will find the support to be invalueable. 

marshmallow --- give it some time and I am sure you will end up with marvelous results. by the way, at what point did you change from bandages to compression stockings?


----------



## marshmallow_

luvlie21 said:


> hello all.. just wanted everyone yo know that I am back home.. for anyone that is interested in getting this done, I have a recommendation and that is, don't go alone.  from my experience, I went through so much pain that I cried when I did the exercises and you will find the support to be invalueable.
> 
> marshmallow --- give it some time and I am sure you will end up with marvelous results. by the way, at what point did you change from bandages to compression stockings?




i had to change to the stockings after i was back at home for one week (almost 4 weeks post-op), but every time i tried to change to the stockings i experienced the worst swelling and the worst pain in my legs! at this point, dr. park recommended to wait a few weeks and try again. I tried it several times but every time i experienced the same so dr. park told me i could also wear the compression bandages instead. they worked really well - i wish my calves would go back to its "bandages-size".


i'm also thinking more positive now because i experience some pain/fatigue in my calves recently. this could be a sign it's not healed completely  from 3-6 month post-op i did not feel pain in my calves at all, i wonder why now.


----------



## luvlie21

will you be wearing the compression stockings again to alleviate the pain? 

I am glad to hear you're thinking more positively.


----------



## missjesss

Ashmi99

What was your original measurement and then your final one?

Also did you notice a good difference 1-3 months after your surgery ? I'm still hoping my inner bulge goes down a bit I'm liking the felt and back shape but I can still see a little bulge when I look at them from the side. On Wednesday it will be 2 weeks for me haha I still struggle to walk normally in flats but I'm sure that will get better


----------



## ashmi99

missjesss said:


> Ashmi99
> 
> What was your original measurement and then your final one?
> 
> Also did you notice a good difference 1-3 months after your surgery ? I'm still hoping my inner bulge goes down a bit I'm liking the felt and back shape but I can still see a little bulge when I look at them from the side. On Wednesday it will be 2 weeks for me haha I still struggle to walk normally in flats but I'm sure that will get better



I just measured my calves, which I haven't done in years!  My left measures 12 inches, my right measures about 12.5 inches.  Starting out, my left was 13.5 inches, and my right was 13.  I would focus more on the shape of the calves, rather than the size around.


----------



## missjesss

Well my shape has definately changed but I'm just not liking that side view coz it still looks quite big but that might be just the swelling I guess I just have to be a bit more patient. Patience is definately not in my nature haha


----------



## alana rose

marshmallow_ said:


> Ok ladies, short update on my recovery.
> It has been 6 months since my surgery and my mood changed from super excited and happy to not so satisfied anymore.
> 
> My previous calf circumference was 35,5cm, I had a really fast recovery and as long as I wore I compression bandages my calves were around 32/33cm after surgery.
> At the 3 months mark, I stopped wearing compression bandages and felt ok, my calves were about 33,5cm and I think this was also the time I could run completely normal and I didnt feel the calves at all anymore.
> Now 6 months post-op I noticed my calves got bigger and bigger. When I measured them today they were 34,5cm. I know the healing process is long and there might be swelling up to a year, but my calves dont feel swollen, they feel hard (you can basically feel the muscles).
> 
> Im not gonna lie, this makes me really sad. Before I went to Korea for calf reduction, I already tried liposuction on my calves  it didnt work of course. Then all the money I spent for this calf reduction surgery, I dont want to end with only loosing one centimeter. Im really frightened it continues like that and my calves will get back to their old shape in the next few months
> 
> 
> Ladies, did anyone experience the same in the healing period? Did your calves get bigger around the 6 post-op mark? Im so frightened of a hypertrophy of the remaining muscles
> 
> Any help????


Hi Marshmallow. It's been 6 weeks since I had my calves done, and like you I feel like I've had a fantastic recovery. Also like you, I feel super excited as I am loving my "new calves". Now I'm worried that they are going to change. What did Dr Park say?? It seems that people are under the impression that the harder the recovery process, the better the result. If this is the case then my "end result" may not be that impressive either.


----------



## marshmallow_

missjesss said:


> Well my shape has definately changed but I'm just not liking that side view coz it still looks quite big but that might be just the swelling I guess I just have to be a bit more patient. Patience is definately not in my nature haha



don't worry, you are only 2 weeks post-op - they will get smaller soon enough
..but i know totally where are you coming from, patience isn't in my nature either.


----------



## marshmallow_

alana rose said:


> Hi Marshmallow. It's been 6 weeks since I had my calves done, and like you I feel like I've had a fantastic recovery. Also like you, I feel super excited as I am loving my "new calves". Now I'm worried that they are going to change. What did Dr Park say?? It seems that people are under the impression that the harder the recovery process, the better the result. If this is the case then my "end result" may not be that impressive either.



Hey Alana
Glad to hear you're recovering well
I sent an email with pictures to Dr. Park and he answered today:

*"Your calf looks great eventhough it is not perfect.* *Minor asymmetry or irregularity can be happened.*
*When I resect calf muscle, I don't resect upper portion because it is better  for your knee stability.*
*The upper muscle bulge you pointed is remained upper portion of Gastrocnemius  which should be preserved.*
*As swelling subsides, the contour of muscle becomes a little bit more  obvious.*
*It's not muscle sticking out and it doesn't affect the shape of whole  calf.*
*You don't have to worry about that.*
*In addition, you should not be too obsessive at your result.*
*Your legs look great."*




OK, his explanation really makes sense, but if the contour of the muscles becomes more visible because the surrounding swelling is disappered, the calf circumference should not get any bigger!?hmm...

What do you think?
i'm going to answer him again and ask him.

Regarding the pain i'm feeling in my calves recently, he suggested to do the stretchings. I did this today at work and i think it helped a bit with the pain. i don't know what my calves are doing at the moment but i feel like a big muscle ache in my calves.


----------



## alana rose

Yes, i get what you mean about the circumference shouldn't be any bigger!! Were your legs quite swollen after surgery? Mine don't feel swollen at all, and now I'm worried. I wear the bandages rather than the stockings which DP said was ok, as when I wore the stockings and measured the circumference of my calves, they were bigger than when I measure after using the bandages. Our legs are the same measurement, mine is 13" when I take the bandages off, now I'm scared that over time they are going to get bigger! Aaargh!!


----------



## marshmallow_

Ok ladies, i just got a really detailed reply from Dr. Park and i think some of you might be interested as well:


"_*The recovery process of calf reduction is more complex than you think.*_ _*I'll try to explain as easy as possible.*_

_*For the first 1-3 month, there is enormous swelling and the contour of muscle  itself is hided.*_
_*The muscle is paralyzed and is shrunken in size.*_
_*There is ongoing wound healing process beneath skin and all the tissues are  contracted and draw surrounding structures inward.*_
_*The incision wound becomes red, hard and raised in this period.*_
_*So, the maximal decrease in calf circumference is observed between 2 and 4  months usually.*_

_*At 4 to 6 months, swelling at skin subsides and the contour of muscle is  revealed more obviously.*_
_*So, irregularity can be observed in this period.*_
_*The remained upper muscle start to regain its power and the size can be  increased a little bit, which can be ignored.*_
_*Because there is little remained muscle in lower portion, the shape of calf  becomes more balanced.*_
_*The contraction process which was observed between 1 to 3 months stops and  the  relaxation process begins.*_
_*The incision wound becomes white and faded in this period.*_
_*So, the calf circumference can be increased a little bit in this period.*_

_*After 6 months, the skin, muscle will be redistributed and the calf can  become smoother.*_
_*The tendon portion can be shrunken due to weakened Gastrocnemius muscle and  the shape of calf can be improved and the size can be decreased also.*_

_*Like this, the healing process of calf reduction can be classified in three  stages and your calf will change in shape and size further.*_
_*You don't have to be frightened at the little increase in calf  circumference.*_

_*After surgery, the circulation around Gastrocnemius muscle can be  deteriorated a little bit, which causes pain in exercise and sitting for a long  time.*_
_*The circulation can be improved by itself and the pain will be  disappeared.*_
_*Light exercise and stretching can fasten this recovery."*_



I guess even though I'm 6.5 months post-op now, my calves seems to be still in the second stage... but my incisions are still red (not white and faded yet).
This in turn means: in case there will be a third stage soon, my calves should get smoother!? (i hope so)



You girls who already had the surgery a year ago or so, could you experience this three stages as well?


----------



## ashmi99

Hi ladies.  Please try not to obsess over your results!  I know it's difficult because you have hated your calves for so long, but just remember it takes a long time.  Plus, even though the circumference may increase, they may look slimmer from the front view (which is all I cared about.)  Wishing you happy recoveries!


----------



## gingersnaps99

Marshmallow, thanks so much for posting that long reply from Dr Park.  It's very interesting and informative!


----------



## luvlie21

Ohhh I am super excited and thought I shared this with you. I had my calves resected exactly two weeks ago. Prior to the surgery, they were 37.5/38.5 on left & right, respectively. I am still swollen but not as bad as I was like 3 days ago despite the fact that I've been walking around all day today. And after a long day of being up and about, they both measure 34cm. Also I have yet to aspirate myself and Dr. Park only aspirated me 3x when I was there.

ok... so what's the excitement about..? Well prior to the surgery, I was never able to zip pass the mid calf area with knee high boots. I had purchased a pair of boots a few months ago, it fit at the store but once I bought them home, i couldn't zip them up. The pair I tried on and pair I bought home were different boots, nonetheless the same style. Very disappointed, of course but still kept them since I knew I was thinking about the surgery. In any case, I tried them on just now and *THEY FIT* with a little bit of room to spare.  

I know I still have a long recovery ahead of me but i was truly ecstatic about this new discovery. So please don't burst my bubble yet and share this excitement with me.


----------



## luvlie21

Yes I agree.. Thank you Marshmallow!!! 
The different stages gives me a better understanding of what I will go through. As someone had posted back in pages 30 something, he's like toothpaste, you squeeze and a little will come out.


----------



## gingersnaps99

luvlie21 said:


> Ohhh I am super excited and thought I shared this with you. I had my calves resected exactly two weeks ago. Prior to the surgery, they were 37.5/38.5 on left & right, respectively. I am still swollen but not as bad as I was like 3 days ago despite the fact that I've been walking around all day today. And after a long day of being up and about, they both measure 34cm. Also I have yet to aspirate myself and Dr. Park only aspirated me 3x when I was there.
> 
> ok... so what's the excitement about..? Well prior to the surgery, I was never able to zip pass the mid calf area with knee high boots. I had purchased a pair of boots a few months ago, it fit at the store but once I bought them home, i couldn't zip them up. The pair I tried on and pair I bought home were different boots, nonetheless the same style. Very disappointed, of course but still kept them since I knew I was thinking about the surgery. In any case, I tried them on just now and *THEY FIT* with a little bit of room to spare.
> 
> I know I still have a long recovery ahead of me but i was truly ecstatic about this new discovery. So please don't burst my bubble yet and share this excitement with me.


That's fantastic luvlie21!  I was just as excited to try on boots after my surgery


----------



## marshmallow_

luvlie21 said:


> Ohhh I am super excited and thought I shared this with you. I had my calves resected exactly two weeks ago. Prior to the surgery, they were 37.5/38.5 on left & right, respectively. I am still swollen but not as bad as I was like 3 days ago despite the fact that I've been walking around all day today. And after a long day of being up and about, they both measure 34cm. Also I have yet to aspirate myself and Dr. Park only aspirated me 3x when I was there.
> 
> ok... so what's the excitement about..? Well prior to the surgery, I was never able to zip pass the mid calf area with knee high boots. I had purchased a pair of boots a few months ago, it fit at the store but once I bought them home, i couldn't zip them up. The pair I tried on and pair I bought home were different boots, nonetheless the same style. Very disappointed, of course but still kept them since I knew I was thinking about the surgery. In any case, I tried them on just now and *THEY FIT* with a little bit of room to spare.
> 
> I know I still have a long recovery ahead of me but i was truly ecstatic about this new discovery. So please don't burst my bubble yet and share this excitement with me.




Luvlie, that's great!!
I also was super excited and I caught myself looking at my calves in shop-windows/mirrors all the time!!


----------



## missjesss

ashmi99

I am listening to your advise regarding not to obsess over the final results I have not even measured my calves since the surgery because I know they are going to be up and down due to swelling and the fluid!

I'm just happy that I did get this done so I can finally wear skirts, boots, dresses, shorts & bikinis without any major concerns or hangups 

I can barely even see a scar at the back of my knees it seems to be very small and healing really quickly!!

Now im trying to decide what exercise would be ok to do in a few weeks time back in the gym, I'm wondering if Pilates or yoga would be suitable that wouldnt involve much calf work or even the cross trainer?


----------



## missjesss

sn102w.snt102.mail.live.com/default.aspx?wa=wsignin1.0
sn102w.snt102.mail.live.com/default.aspx?wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## missjesss

Trying to upload my photos haha


----------



## missjesss




----------



## missjesss




----------



## marshmallow_

*missjesss

*congrats to your new calves!!! they look great!!
your speedy recovery is amazing, you can tell from the pictures there is already a big change in your calves shape! 

by the way, seeing your pictures makes me miss the young dong hotel and their amazing hazelnut coffee bags

ough, i miss seoul...


----------



## ashmi99

missjesss...looks great!!  And yes, I think yoga or pilates would be fine.  Just make sure you feel comfortable.  No need to push yourself.  I can't remember when Dr. Park said it was okay to start exercising, but I am sure you have consulted him.


----------



## missjesss

thank you girls 

*marshmallow* I did not even try the hazelnut coffee bags!!! I seen snow for the first time when I was over in Seoul 

*ashmi99* I will email Dr Park but I am just keen to wait for my results on my legs a few more months because I want them to heal naturally and I don't really want to encourage them to tone up again! So I will wait I think I just need to eat healthy now that I can't exercise for a while


----------



## luvlie21

missjesss said:


> View attachment 1371012
> 
> View attachment 1371014



Omg Jess.. you look amazing!!!! Congrats on those new sexy legs!!!


----------



## missjesss

Janine those after shots were taken in the hotel room in Seoul, I've noticed when I take my bandages off.. my legs are quite straight and skinny but if I wear my compression stockings they look a bit bigger and more shapely so I don't know what to expect now lol I'm just happy that bulk has gone how are your legs coming along? I am missing you and Josephine it's a pity we live so far away!


----------



## chrys408

I wish I had the money & courage to get the surgery!!!


----------



## jangkovich

missjesss, your legs look great! 

how many days after surgery were those pictures taken?


----------



## missjesss

jangkovich

I took those pictures maybe 5 days after the surgery I had just taken my bandages off to have a shower


----------



## jangkovich

Oh wow! By day 5, you can hardly tell that you went for the surgery (besides the fact that your calves look very much slimmer ).

How long did it take for the bruising to subside? Was it faster for you (to recover from the bruising) as compared to the others who went for the surgery or did everyone else have the same recovery pace? 

(Just to clarify, by bruising, I was referring to the blue-black marks and not about the pain whilst recovery.)


----------



## missjesss

I am very lucky in my recovery I think! I seem to be healing really quickly, even my scars are almost gone at the back of my knees! With the bruising if you have your bandages on it will stop the bruising on your calf, but one night I only bandaged my calves halfway so there was a gap between the bandage and under my knee and thats where all the bruising happened overnight! but then it went away after I bandaged it back up  

Are you thinking of getting the surgery done??


----------



## jangkovich

Yes, seeing all your success stories, it has settled my nerves a bit.

I'm just trying to find time to take 2 weeks off.


----------



## kren

hi missjesss, did you stayed on for 2 weeks at the recommended hotel?
and normally, by when could we start walking properly?

anyone out there that's planning to go ahead with the surgery in Korea?
I'm planning to go ahead in August, and it'll be great to have company )


----------



## MacGirl88

kren said:


> hi missjesss, did you stayed on for 2 weeks at the recommended hotel?
> and normally, by when could we start walking properly?
> 
> anyone out there that's planning to go ahead with the surgery in Korea?
> I'm planning to go ahead in August, and it'll be great to have company )



Hi Kren, I might be going to see Dr. Park in Oz. Let's keep in touch if I decided to go in Aug. 

do u have an email? add me at sandraL88@live.ca

Macgirl


----------



## missjesss

hi *kren*

I was meant to stay over in Korea for 2 weeks but I was recovering quicker then expected so I left on the 10th day instead  

It will be a while before you can walk properly it's quite hard within the first 2 weeks you can walk but not for very long and it's more like limping it's been almost a month for me since I had the surgery done and I still cannot quick walk or run or anything like that but I have absolutely no regrets I'm so glad I did it & I'm sure all in good time I will 100% recover  I also stayed at the Young Dong Hotel and I recommend it to anyone going there it was nice I thought


----------



## missjesss

I have not worn pants in 3 weeks and Ive been wearing short dresses and knee length dresses so just picture that girls!!! 

IT'S SO WORTH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacGirl88

missjesss said:


> I am very lucky in my recovery I think! I seem to be healing really quickly, even my scars are almost gone at the back of my knees! With the bruising if you have your bandages on it will stop the bruising on your calf, but one night I only bandaged my calves halfway so there was a gap between the bandage and under my knee and thats where all the bruising happened overnight! but then it went away after I bandaged it back up
> 
> Are you thinking of getting the surgery done??



Hi, did you do Liposuction on your thigh or do u know anyone did? did it help? do they have bigger muscle by any chance?

Macgirl88


----------



## missjesss

*MacGirl88*

No I didn't get the liposuction on my thighs I did however get around my knees done...
I do have muscly thighs also but after getting my knees done they look good  I was worrying before about how my thighs would look against smaller calves and they look so much better!

A girl I met in korea who had the surgery done aswel got her thighs done also and they looked good! so it's whatever u can afford really


----------



## lilobubbletea

I know a lot of people have been talking about surgery to reduce calve size...but has anyone every tried:

2B Alternative Skirt Ready or 2B Alternative for Legs?

I read a lot of reviews online and saw it on a beauty TV show from Taiwan and it's highly recommended.  Does anyone have any experience or comments about this product?

Thanks!


----------



## haileyc

wow i can't believe i found this thread, it's been so helpful, you ladies are all so resourceful and supportive, i too am contemplating this surgery from oz! my only concern is being able to walk afterwards... i'm a nurse in the states and i spend most of my day on my feet... i don't know if it's advisable for me to get this surgery if i won't be able to properly rest/stretch my legs during the post op period...


----------



## missjesss

haileyc

What's the longest you can take for your holidays, if your a nurse I would recommend taking 3 weeks off work for the surgery, I healed pretty quickly but everyone is different you could either heal fast or slow but I think 3 weeks is a decent amount of time.


----------



## Diesel310

c


----------



## ChloeLeah

missjesss said:


> haileyc
> 
> What's the longest you can take for your holidays, if your a nurse I would recommend taking 3 weeks off work for the surgery, I healed pretty quickly but everyone is different you could either heal fast or slow but I think 3 weeks is a decent amount of time.




Hi Miss Jess, 

Congratulations on your beautiful legs! I'm due to have my surgery at OZ next Monday, and I feel alot more reassured after reading all the positive results here. 

Just wondering, was there anything helpful that you did to aid your healing? You seem to have recovered spectacularly within a short period of time. Did you watch your diet post-surgery etc.? 

Will be helpful to know the dos and don'ts post-surgery.

Thank you!


----------



## gymbo

marshmallow_ said:


> Ok ladies, short update on my recovery.
> It has been 6 months since my surgery and my mood changed from super excited and happy to not so satisfied anymore.
> 
> My previous calf circumference was 35,5cm, I had a really fast recovery and as long as I wore I compression bandages my calves were around 32/33cm after surgery.
> At the 3 months mark, I stopped wearing compression bandages and felt ok, my calves were about 33,5cm and I think this was also the time I could run completely normal and I didnt feel the calves at all anymore.
> Now 6 months post-op I noticed my calves got bigger and bigger. When I measured them today they were 34,5cm. I know the healing process is long and there might be swelling up to a year, but my calves dont feel swollen, they feel hard (you can basically feel the muscles).
> 
> Im not gonna lie, this makes me really sad. Before I went to Korea for calf reduction, I already tried liposuction on my calves  it didnt work of course. Then all the money I spent for this calf reduction surgery, I dont want to end with only loosing one centimeter. Im really frightened it continues like that and my calves will get back to their old shape in the next few months
> 
> 
> Ladies, did anyone experience the same in the healing period? Did your calves get bigger around the 6 post-op mark? Im so frightened of a hypertrophy of the remaining muscles
> 
> Any help????




Wow, it's been over 6 months since I visited this forum and it brings back so many special memories! You guys were such a great support network to me when I was in Korea, and I admire that so many of you that were having the operation during the same time as me (and before) are still writing and giving support to others. I went back to work shortly after my procedure (i had been on maternity leave) and time just seemed to fly by with being a working mother and recovering with a calf procedure! Anyway no excuses, but really, so wonderful that there are familiar names still on the forum. Good on you all!

Marshmallow, I am in EXACTLY the same situation as you at the moment and it is so upsetting and depressing. Like you, i want "shapeless" legs/calves, and i got them immediately after surgery. They also look quite straight immediately after i have taken off my stockings. (i have started wearing stockings again because i am desperate to do anything to keep my calves small). But then, during the day my legs becoming bulky and muscly again. I just don't understand it. This started to happen from about 6 months. I am now 9 months post-op, and whilst my legs are better than before, i can't say i am liking the shape of my calves at all as they are very prominent again. There is no bulk at the back, but only at the side. I have no idea why this is happening. I am desperate to start swimming again (post baby bump) but am scared this is going to worsen the shape. 

I was in a dream world up to to 6 months post up. i had beautiful legs and wore short dresses and heels all the time. Now i am beginning to feel conscious again.

Ashmi, i hear what you are saying about not obsessing, and i haven't measured my circumference since op. But like Marshmallow, to have spent so much time and money to have this done, and then for it to look like the procedure is reversing itself, is so upsetting. 

Obviously i have contacted Dr Park, but I am just praying that this is a "phase" and that my calves will then look like they did post op. But like Marshmallow, when I feel my calves, they don't feel like swelling, but hard bulky muscle.

By the way though, to all those who are still considering having it done, i still have no regrets. So please don't let me put you off. Dr park, Amy and michael are great. Maybe it is just a unique problem with me, but i would love to hear from others who may have gone through something similar and come out the other side with beautiful legs again!


----------



## gymbo

Bluesy4444 said:


> Hi Marshmallow,
> I also had my calfs done @ Oz clinic (in June this year) and just wanted to put your mind at rest. Before my op I ran between 4-7 miles about four times per week. I am just now, beginning to feel that I can take up running again. Until very recently, when I tried to run (for busses ect.) my legs have always felt a little odd, (kind of weak and collapsable at the knee, if you can understand that). But I was on the treadmill for 30mins yesterday, so things have improved hugely ! It takes time to get back to normal, but it's sooooo worth it x



Hi Bluesy,
Hope you're still doing well. Has running affected the size of your calves? I'm talking long term post-op. I swam for the first time in 2 years last week(!) - pregnancy, then baby, then surgery, but I kept checking my calves afterwards to see whether they had got bigger after the swim.

Ashmi, I'm curious when you say your calves changed shape over the first year post-op. Did they ever get big again and then reduce again ? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## gymbo

alana rose said:


> Hi Marshmallow. It's been 6 weeks since I had my calves done, and like you I feel like I've had a fantastic recovery. Also like you, I feel super excited as I am loving my "new calves". Now I'm worried that they are going to change. What did Dr Park say?? It seems that people are under the impression that the harder the recovery process, the better the result. If this is the case then my "end result" may not be that impressive either.



Alana Rose,
CONGRATS! I'm so pleased to see that you found the time to have the procedure. Good on you! How was it and how are you feeling?


----------



## ashmi99

gymbo said:


> Ashmi, I'm curious when you say your calves changed shape over the first year post-op. Did they ever get big again and then reduce again ?
> 
> Thanks guys.



No, my calves never got big again. However, they are not as slim as they were when I was wearing the stockings and then would take the stockings off.  The stockings compress them so much that it makes them appear thinner than they really are.


----------



## missjesss

*ChloeLeah*

As soon as I woke up in the bed after my operation was done I was putting my leg up straight and stretching my calf out by pulling my foot down straight...I also bulked up on the arnica and was taking it every 2 hours or so that definitely helped! I also attempted to get up and walk around every moment that I could and I just done alot of stretching!! pain or no pain lol just push urself  good luck with your surgery Dr Park will look after you and Amy!!


----------



## missjesss

*gymbo*

It has almost been 2 months for me and I HOPE mine don't get any bigger at 6 months! of course I do know when you take your compression stockings off they will be more shapely...I am still hoping my right calf will catch up to my left my left is slightly smaller but then again it always was even before my surgery ...I know what you mean about that side bulge but as *ashmi99* says you must try not to obsess over it that's how the trouble begins again !! Dr Park says to make sure you wear the stockings for 3 months is this because they help to aid the final shape??


----------



## julie88

Hey GIRLS!

I am not a regular writer on this forum, but i have been reading for a LONG time now! and am proud of all the brave people that have gone through with the surgery.

I always wanted to find a doctor in Europe, closer to home, who could perform this surgery, and i think i have finally found someone!

Doctors name- Gennaro Selvaggi
Specializes in sex change surgery (therefore breast implants, calf implants and anything else that would come under this category)

Due to the nature of his work, (MEN WANTING smaller calves) he travelled to Taiwan to study calf reduction.
He returned to Europe and now offers calf reduction via- 
1) BOTOX
2) CUTTING OF NERVE
3) Liposuction if the calves have allot of fat (which is not the case for many of us!)

So i thought i would schedule a consultation with him, to discuss.
I have never had a surgeon who carries out this surgery examine my calves so i was SUPER excited.
The consultation fee is 100 POUNDS.
At first i thought this was quite allot, however this is the best 100pounds i have spent in my life!

Dr. gennaro is Italian by ethnicity, and is the most understanding person i have met. Genuine, and not misleading! 
He was not in a hurry, and did not make me feel like i was rushed.
He did not go straight to the point, but began by talking to me about himself, and what he has been doing. In fact he did not even mention my calves until allot later!
We then moved on to the calves, and he showed me many pictures, articles..
he even showed me photographs of the calf muscle, literally hanging out of the leg! which was then completely cut out! (THAT WHAT I WANT!!)
We discussed all the method that are available in korea, and what he can do.
we ended up speaking about other surgery and anything else i was interested in to!

CONCLUSION(most of you already know this)
Cutting of nerve procedure is completely unpredictable, and BOTOX will not give that much reduction, however is a good temporary solution and may work long term if continuously injected.

MY GOAL-
Ultimately i will have the partial resection done. However have just been putting if of for so long as i would prefer a doctor closer to home, who i can go back to if i have a problem.
He said i can try botox, but he was not pushing me to do this, and again said that the result if unpredictable.

MY CALVE SIZE-
Right- i think it as 34.5cm
left was larger 35cm 

(whenever i measure them i measured them allot smaller! and always thought they must be bigger!)

I then spoke to him about whether he will ever offer partial resection surgery.
He said that if there was enough interest then he would do this 100%
as for gender change surgery, his patients are already asking about this.
His company would also fund him to learn this, as they know it would generate allot of interest as he would be the only person in Europe doing the surgery.

Also he knows that this is an easy procedure to learn.
He did also mention that if he does go ahead with learning the new procedure it will be at the end of this year, and would not perform this until he is 200% confident not only in his ability but also in the procedure itself.
he said he will never remove the WHOLE muscle. (he said it is an extremely easy surgery! he has so much experience!)

I assured him that there would be allot of interest, as i myself know SO MANY girls who want this surgery but do not want to travel all the way to korea to have this done.

Overall we came to a decision that i will try botox, to see how it goes, it may be a waste of money but i really want something temporary. 
And then hopefully in 6-8 months from now, he may be able to perform surgery. this would have to be done in Sweden due to rules and regulations.

I was really relieved after meeting with doctor gennaro and highly recommend him. he has so much experience in this field, and will make u feel at ease.

Contact details- Gennaro Selvaggi, MD, PhD
email- selvaggigennaro@yahoo.it
Website being updated- http://www.drselvaggi.com/

I am sorry if i have bored you all! with this long message but thought a few of you may be interested in this.
Also the more interest we can get, the sooner this procedure can be performed in Europe.
i would be greatful if you could all leave feedback, on what you think, and also if this is something that would interest you.

thank you xxx


----------



## julie88

Hey GIRLS!

I am not a regular writer on this forum, but i have been reading for a LONG time now! and am proud of all the brave people that have gone through with the surgery.

I always wanted to find a doctor in Europe, closer to home, who could perform this surgery, and i think i have finally found someone!

Doctors name- Gennaro Selvaggi
Specializes in sex change surgery (therefore breast implants, calf implants and anything else that would come under this category)

Due to the nature of his work, (MEN WANTING smaller calves) he travelled to Taiwan to study calf reduction.
He returned to Europe and now offers calf reduction via- 
1) BOTOX
2) CUTTING OF NERVE
3) Liposuction if the calves have allot of fat (which is not the case for many of us!)

So i thought i would schedule a consultation with him, to discuss.
I have never had a surgeon who carries out this surgery examine my calves so i was SUPER excited.
The consultation fee is 100 POUNDS.
At first i thought this was quite allot, however this is the best 100pounds i have spent in my life!

Dr. gennaro is Italian by ethnicity, and is the most understanding person i have met. Genuine, and not misleading! 
He was not in a hurry, and did not make me feel like i was rushed.
He did not go straight to the point, but began by talking to me about himself, and what he has been doing. In fact he did not even mention my calves until allot later!
We then moved on to the calves, and he showed me many pictures, articles..
he even showed me photographs of the calf muscle, literally hanging out of the leg! which was then completely cut out! (THAT WHAT I WANT!!)
We discussed all the method that are available in korea, and what he can do.
we ended up speaking about other surgery and anything else i was interested in to!

CONCLUSION(most of you already know this)
Cutting of nerve procedure is completely unpredictable, and BOTOX will not give that much reduction, however is a good temporary solution and may work long term if continuously injected.

MY GOAL-
Ultimately i will have the partial resection done. However have just been putting if of for so long as i would prefer a doctor closer to home, who i can go back to if i have a problem.
He said i can try botox, but he was not pushing me to do this, and again said that the result if unpredictable.

MY CALVE SIZE-
Right- i think it as 34.5cm
left was larger 35cm 

(whenever i measure them i measured them allot smaller! and always thought they must be bigger!)

I then spoke to him about whether he will ever offer partial resection surgery.
He said that if there was enough interest then he would do this 100%
as for gender change surgery, his patients are already asking about this.
His company would also fund him to learn this, as they know it would generate allot of interest as he would be the only person in Europe doing the surgery.

Also he knows that this is an easy procedure to learn.
He did also mention that if he does go ahead with learning the new procedure it will be at the end of this year, and would not perform this until he is 200% confident not only in his ability but also in the procedure itself.
he said he will never remove the WHOLE muscle. (he said it is an extremely easy surgery! he has so much experience!)

I assured him that there would be allot of interest, as i myself know SO MANY girls who want this surgery but do not want to travel all the way to korea to have this done.

Overall we came to a decision that i will try botox, to see how it goes, it may be a waste of money but i really want something temporary. 
And then hopefully in 6-8 months from now, he may be able to perform surgery. this would have to be done in Sweden due to rules and regulations.

I was really relieved after meeting with doctor gennaro and highly recommend him. he has so much experience in this field, and will make u feel at ease.

Contact details- Gennaro Selvaggi, MD, PhD
email- selvaggigennaro@yahoo.it
Website being updated- http://www.drselvaggi.com/

I am sorry if i have bored you all! with this long message but thought a few of you may be interested in this.
Also the more interest we can get, the sooner this procedure can be performed in Europe.
i would be greatful if you could all leave feedback, on what you think, and also if this is something that would interest you.

thank you xxx


----------



## gymbo

missjesss said:


> *gymbo*
> 
> It has almost been 2 months for me and I HOPE mine don't get any bigger at 6 months! of course I do know when you take your compression stockings off they will be more shapely...I am still hoping my right calf will catch up to my left my left is slightly smaller but then again it always was even before my surgery ...I know what you mean about that side bulge but as *ashmi99* says you must try not to obsess over it that's how the trouble begins again !! Dr Park says to make sure you wear the stockings for 3 months is this because they help to aid the final shape??



It's agonising isn't it! I'm sure I am like many people on this forum and who have had the surgery - I'm not vain, I don't wear make-up, I don't buy designer clothes.. BUT I do have a fixation about my calves, particularly when I've spent a fortune trying to make them better! I don't even want perfection, just normal looking calves! 

Please don't worry too much, it sounds like my experience is not the norm. Unlucky me, but I am sure if you are diligent about wearing your stockings you will be fine.


----------



## gymbo

Fascinating. How did you find him? 

The only thing I thought about when I lay on the operating table was THANK GOD DR PARK HAS DONE THIS BEFORE!   I was more scared than I thought I would be. I'm not sure I would have the courage to be a guinea pig for somebody. But then again, I suppose all good doctors start out somewhere.

Good luck to him! Perhaps I will go to see him in ten years time!




julie88 said:


> Hey GIRLS!
> 
> I am not a regular writer on this forum, but i have been reading for a LONG time now! and am proud of all the brave people that have gone through with the surgery.
> 
> I always wanted to find a doctor in Europe, closer to home, who could perform this surgery, and i think i have finally found someone!
> 
> Doctors name- Gennaro Selvaggi
> Specializes in sex change surgery (therefore breast implants, calf implants and anything else that would come under this category)
> 
> Due to the nature of his work, (MEN WANTING smaller calves) he travelled to Taiwan to study calf reduction.
> He returned to Europe and now offers calf reduction via-
> 1) BOTOX
> 2) CUTTING OF NERVE
> 3) Liposuction if the calves have allot of fat (which is not the case for many of us!)
> 
> So i thought i would schedule a consultation with him, to discuss.
> I have never had a surgeon who carries out this surgery examine my calves so i was SUPER excited.
> The consultation fee is 100 POUNDS.
> At first i thought this was quite allot, however this is the best 100pounds i have spent in my life!
> 
> Dr. gennaro is Italian by ethnicity, and is the most understanding person i have met. Genuine, and not misleading!
> He was not in a hurry, and did not make me feel like i was rushed.
> He did not go straight to the point, but began by talking to me about himself, and what he has been doing. In fact he did not even mention my calves until allot later!
> We then moved on to the calves, and he showed me many pictures, articles..
> he even showed me photographs of the calf muscle, literally hanging out of the leg! which was then completely cut out! (THAT WHAT I WANT!!)
> We discussed all the method that are available in korea, and what he can do.
> we ended up speaking about other surgery and anything else i was interested in to!
> 
> CONCLUSION(most of you already know this)
> Cutting of nerve procedure is completely unpredictable, and BOTOX will not give that much reduction, however is a good temporary solution and may work long term if continuously injected.
> 
> MY GOAL-
> Ultimately i will have the partial resection done. However have just been putting if of for so long as i would prefer a doctor closer to home, who i can go back to if i have a problem.
> He said i can try botox, but he was not pushing me to do this, and again said that the result if unpredictable.
> 
> MY CALVE SIZE-
> Right- i think it as 34.5cm
> left was larger 35cm
> 
> (whenever i measure them i measured them allot smaller! and always thought they must be bigger!)
> 
> I then spoke to him about whether he will ever offer partial resection surgery.
> He said that if there was enough interest then he would do this 100%
> as for gender change surgery, his patients are already asking about this.
> His company would also fund him to learn this, as they know it would generate allot of interest as he would be the only person in Europe doing the surgery.
> 
> Also he knows that this is an easy procedure to learn.
> He did also mention that if he does go ahead with learning the new procedure it will be at the end of this year, and would not perform this until he is 200% confident not only in his ability but also in the procedure itself.
> he said he will never remove the WHOLE muscle. (he said it is an extremely easy surgery! he has so much experience!)
> 
> I assured him that there would be allot of interest, as i myself know SO MANY girls who want this surgery but do not want to travel all the way to korea to have this done.
> 
> Overall we came to a decision that i will try botox, to see how it goes, it may be a waste of money but i really want something temporary.
> And then hopefully in 6-8 months from now, he may be able to perform surgery. this would have to be done in Sweden due to rules and regulations.
> 
> I was really relieved after meeting with doctor gennaro and highly recommend him. he has so much experience in this field, and will make u feel at ease.
> 
> Contact details- Gennaro Selvaggi, MD, PhD
> email- selvaggigennaro@yahoo.it
> Website being updated- http://www.drselvaggi.com/
> 
> I am sorry if i have bored you all! with this long message but thought a few of you may be interested in this.
> Also the more interest we can get, the sooner this procedure can be performed in Europe.
> i would be greatful if you could all leave feedback, on what you think, and also if this is something that would interest you.
> 
> thank you xxx


----------



## ChloeLeah

Thanks MissJess! You've been so generous in sharing your experience through your various posts, you're really awesome!! 

Okay, I will bear your advice in mind -- especially the stretching! 
Will keep you girls posted on my recovery process. 

I have a pretty high pain threshold, so I'm not too concerned about the post-surgery pain, but I do wonder whether there will be significant reduction in my calves. 

I am 158cm tall, 46 kilograms. 
My calves are about 35cm

From the various photos, I noticed that hypertrophy of muscle seems to be the reason for the thick calves.....although my calf muscles are not big, my calves are super chunky. I'm not overweight, so it might not be fat either. 

I wonder how much muscle removal will make a difference. 
Oh well, I guess I'll find out when I see Dr Park next Monday. 

Maybe a combo of muscle removal + liposuction will work better. 

I'll try to post my pre-surgery & post-surgery pictures so girls in the same situation (i.e. thick calves but not due to huge muscles) can use it for reference. 




missjesss said:


> *ChloeLeah*
> 
> As soon as I woke up in the bed after my operation was done I was putting my leg up straight and stretching my calf out by pulling my foot down straight...I also bulked up on the arnica and was taking it every 2 hours or so that definitely helped! I also attempted to get up and walk around every moment that I could and I just done alot of stretching!! pain or no pain lol just push urself  good luck with your surgery Dr Park will look after you and Amy!!


----------



## ChloeLeah

*Gymbo*

I understand your anxiety perfectly, you've gone through alot to get new calves, it's natural to expect better-looking calves. 

Don't be too quick to conclude that you're unlucky.....the results are not permanent until the 12 month mark. 
You might still get the calves that you want! 

Perhaps keep up with the stretches + lay off the exercise for a while (or just do those that don't use the calf muscles vigorously). Does Dr Park have any advice for your situation? 

Best wishes!!





gymbo said:


> It's agonising isn't it! I'm sure I am like many people on this forum and who have had the surgery - I'm not vain, I don't wear make-up, I don't buy designer clothes.. BUT I do have a fixation about my calves, particularly when I've spent a fortune trying to make them better! I don't even want perfection, just normal looking calves!
> 
> Please don't worry too much, it sounds like my experience is not the norm. Unlucky me, but I am sure if you are diligent about wearing your stockings you will be fine.


----------



## julie88

Hey girls!
Yes i agree i would prefer someone more experienced.
However on consultation with this doctor you would understand what i mean.
It is hard to explain, but once someone is a surgeon, and has practiced for many years, this is not a difficult procedure for them.
hE DOES way more complicated procedures! and he has already trained in taiwan with a calf reduction doctor before..
but i mean this is not going to happen for atleast a year! i am not sure if i can wait that long.

has anyone had any experience with DR JONG from -http://www.lrclinic.com.tw/contentbypermalink/c86073d8f3c8fb57482571da003467f5

i have contacted him, he seems to have allot of experience, he quoted me 2570 pounds $4200...
which is similar to other calf reduction doctors..
and his website and articles are impressive.

let me know if anyone has feedback!
until then..

xx


----------



## gingersnaps99

Hi girls,

I'm at 5 months post-op and I'm still sleeping with the bandages on and legs elevated.  My calves look fantastic when I first take the bandages off but like some other people have commented here, the calf does get bigger again over the course of a few hours. 

Having said that, I feel like that is partly due to there still being some empty space and fluid where the muscle was taken out.  I tested it one night by having my legs elevated but without the bandages and in the morning, my calves were almost at perfect size again (although obviously not as straight as when you wear the bandages) so there must still be some fluid in there.

If I've walked alot on a particular day, then the tendon will be swollen. I think the leg just takes a long time to heal and recover from such a major operation.  

Gymbo, have you written to Dr Park to ask for his opinion?  I'd be very interested to know what he has to say about it


----------



## carolineinlove

Hi Gingersnaps99,

I remember we had our operations almost at the same moment of the year (last December); I will be 5 months post-op by the end of the month.

Our recovery processes were very similar too, at the exception that mine seemed slower. As far as I am concerned, once the nurses removed the bandages from my calves few days after the surgery, these latters weren't given back to me; I also stopped wearing the compression stockings 3 months after the surgery, just as Dr Park told me to.

I totally understand what you mean when you refer to the impression of "space" where the muscle has been removed (I have had this very discussion with Marshmallow weeks ago!), besides I have the impression that the remaining muscles are swelling so as to temporarily compensate the "absence".

I try to be as patient as possible, and think of what my legs will look like in a year or two; all I can say for now:

- When I want to wear a dress, I put the compression stockings on... And they really help in making the calves look slim;

- Even if they were gone for months, I began experiencing itchy sensations in my calves and my right heel (I think this has to do with blood circulation/awakening of the nerves)

- I can run but not fast, I walk as before operation. 

- My scar behind the left leg is fading well; on the right leg, it looks dark and 
swollen.

What about you girls?



gingersnaps99 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm at 5 months post-op and I'm still sleeping with the bandages on and legs elevated.  My calves look fantastic when I first take the bandages off but like some other people have commented here, the calf does get bigger again over the course of a few hours.
> 
> Having said that, I feel like that is partly due to there still being some empty space and fluid where the muscle was taken out.  I tested it one night by having my legs elevated but without the bandages and in the morning, my calves were almost at perfect size again (although obviously not as straight as when you wear the bandages) so there must still be some fluid in there.
> 
> If I've walked alot on a particular day, then the tendon will be swollen. I think the leg just takes a long time to heal and recover from such a major operation.
> 
> Gymbo, have you written to Dr Park to ask for his opinion?  I'd be very interested to know what he has to say about it


----------



## cutesnoppy

Hi,
I also had my op done last Dec & will be 5 months post-op by end of May. I&#8217;m still wearing compression stocking & bandage during the day. Dr Jong advice me to wear them for at least 6 months. When I remove the stocking & bandage, my calves look slim but the size increase a little overnight.

My calves are slightly tight and my right ankle still swell a bit when I stand for long period of time. However, these have no impact on any of my physical activities. I&#8217;m doing pilate, aqua aerobics and swimming weekly. I went cycling too. I&#8217;m avoiding jogging & high impact exercise for a while, maybe for another few months.

Generally happy with the recovery so far.


----------



## cutesnoppy

Hi Julie88,
I did mine with Dr Jong. He did a great job for me. He and his staffs took good care of me when I was in Taipei. 



julie88 said:


> Hey girls!
> Yes i agree i would prefer someone more experienced.
> However on consultation with this doctor you would understand what i mean.
> It is hard to explain, but once someone is a surgeon, and has practiced for many years, this is not a difficult procedure for them.
> hE DOES way more complicated procedures! and he has already trained in taiwan with a calf reduction doctor before..
> but i mean this is not going to happen for atleast a year! i am not sure if i can wait that long.
> 
> has anyone had any experience with DR JONG from -http://www.lrclinic.com.tw/contentbypermalink/c86073d8f3c8fb57482571da003467f5
> 
> i have contacted him, he seems to have allot of experience, he quoted me 2570 pounds $4200...
> which is similar to other calf reduction doctors..
> and his website and articles are impressive.
> 
> let me know if anyone has feedback!
> until then..
> 
> xx


----------



## kren

hi cutesnoppy,

i'm considering the calf surgery. but i'm still unsure to go to Dr. Park or Dr. Jong.

i'll like to know more about your experience with Dr.Jong, with your before and after photos.

personally, i'll prefer Taiwan because of the familiar language and location.
yet, most reviews of Dr. Park's skills seem to be in more favour.

thankslots!

kren )


----------



## lanalee

hey girls, so i finally completed reading the whole thread, or skimming through most of it anyways and have made up my mind to go through with it with Dr. Park late June/early July. 
So many questions but i feel like no matter how many times i read this thread, i'm not going to get answers i am looking for, i just have to go through with it. I have pretty severe asymmetry, or so i think (~1.5in) and i'm so sick of living under pants. Anyone else looking at late June/early July 2011?


----------



## kren

hi lana,

im considering going over to dr. park in mid august. could you make it around then ?


----------



## cutesnoppy

Hi Kern,
Can I have your email? I'll send you the photos.



kren said:


> hi cutesnoppy,
> 
> i'm considering the calf surgery. but i'm still unsure to go to Dr. Park or Dr. Jong.
> 
> i'll like to know more about your experience with Dr.Jong, with your before and after photos.
> 
> personally, i'll prefer Taiwan because of the familiar language and location.
> yet, most reviews of Dr. Park's skills seem to be in more favour.
> 
> thankslots!
> 
> kren )


----------



## Mininana

Hi everyone!!! I wish to make my calves leaner with exercise so I've signed up for pilates  right now they are 13" and I'm 5"2 with fairly normal length legs (inseam 31"). I think I look proportional and you cannot see muscles but I wish they were thinner so boos looked cuter on me.


any recommendations? Mine is not muscle related to cutting off muscles is not an option. Thanks!


----------



## kren

hi cutesnoppy,

my email's krenkoh@gmail.com

thanks! )


----------



## luvlie21

Hi Girls, 

I am about 2 months post-op and my calves ranges anywhere from 0-2 inches slimmer. It really depends on how much I am on my feet that day. Based Marshmellow&#8217;s email with Dr. Park, 2 months is supposed to be the time where my calves will be the slimmest. At most 2 inches will only bring me down to just a tad above 13&#8221; circumference, I was hoping for less than 13.  But on average day at the office, they&#8217;re about 13.5&#8221; at the end of the day.  This is probably bad but I am on and off with the stockings and bandages. The stockings are rather uncomfortable and often make my scar itch. 

It&#8217;s quite disappointing to hear that the &#8220;empty&#8221; space still exist for some of you that had the surgery about 6months ago. I am only at my 2months mark and still have a lot of &#8220;empty&#8221; space, it almost feels like I have fat  saggy calves. =( 

I initially wanted to wear skirts and shorts for the summer but it don&#8217;t look like that&#8217;ll be possible. Sun and scars just don&#8217;t miss. Besides I&#8217;ll just be too self-conscious with the swelling to bother. Although I am glad my calves are slimmer than they were, I just wish they were slimmer by another half an inch to an inch. 

For the ladies that has done this, I have a question for you. How many of you&#8217;s have a large soleus muscle? 

I am asking because I was told on the day of the surgery that I do and that Dr. Park couldn&#8217;t make my calves look too slim, otherwise, my legs would look weird. I think they kind of look weird now, they don&#8217;t taper and more like cankles. I know those could be contributed by the swelling but I just want to see if anyone else had the same issue. 

Anyone with the similar issue? Did it sort of slim out throughout the recover phase?


----------



## ChloeLeah

*luvlie21*

I have massive soleus muscle too. But I'm only 7 days post-op so I'll have to keep you posted later. 

Before the surgery, my calves measured 34.5cm. 7 days post-op, they measure 33.5cm. I'm hoping it'll go down to 32cm (the ideal based on my height)....I hope it's the swelling!:weird:

I felt I had cankles too (due to large soleus muscle), but I measured my ankle and it's 21cm. I think if the calf is 32cm, and the ankle is 21cm, there is still some slight tapering. 
Did you measure your ankles? It might be an 'optical illusion'......

Right now, I'm just focused on recovering well! Afterall, the deed is done & all I can do is wait & see the final results. 








luvlie21 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I am about 2 months post-op and my calves ranges anywhere from 0-2 inches slimmer. It really depends on how much I am on my feet that day. Based Marshmellows email with Dr. Park, 2 months is supposed to be the time where my calves will be the slimmest. At most 2 inches will only bring me down to just a tad above 13 circumference, I was hoping for less than 13.  But on average day at the office, theyre about 13.5 at the end of the day.  This is probably bad but I am on and off with the stockings and bandages. The stockings are rather uncomfortable and often make my scar itch.
> 
> Its quite disappointing to hear that the empty space still exist for some of you that had the surgery about 6months ago. I am only at my 2months mark and still have a lot of empty space, it almost feels like I have fat  saggy calves. =(
> 
> I initially wanted to wear skirts and shorts for the summer but it dont look like thatll be possible. Sun and scars just dont miss. Besides Ill just be too self-conscious with the swelling to bother. Although I am glad my calves are slimmer than they were, I just wish they were slimmer by another half an inch to an inch.
> 
> For the ladies that has done this, I have a question for you. How many of yous have a large soleus muscle?
> 
> I am asking because I was told on the day of the surgery that I do and that Dr. Park couldnt make my calves look too slim, otherwise, my legs would look weird. I think they kind of look weird now, they dont taper and more like cankles. I know those could be contributed by the swelling but I just want to see if anyone else had the same issue.
> 
> Anyone with the similar issue? Did it sort of slim out throughout the recover phase?


----------



## blossoms

I have been decided and decided many years about going to do the calf reduction surgery. In fact, already make decision that I will surely do the calf reduction but still don't have time to go there.

Anyways, I would like to know whether you did some calf surgery yet? and with Dr.Jong or Dr.Park?

I am choosing between them. As Dr.Park has many reference and did many surgery operation.  While Dr.Jong seem to be very based on the studies basis and look more reliable in some way.

Did you decide yet? I am really want to know too....I am also not sure which doctors I should go to.

However, anyone here can share me some pictures of before & after calf reduction surgery? I am dying of doing this surgery and get smaller calf too......



anne_pag said:


> Hi kok79
> 
> i have been reading over and over again!! i am still undecided as of now...dr park seems to be very sincere tho. BUT Dr jong has studied with another doctor who was one of the pioneers in calf reduction surgery, and he has improved on it. Additionally he removes a portion of soleus muscle on the lateral gastrocnemius side which i believe will be more aesthetically pleasing to the eye. This has no side effects on walking. I've seen an MRI of the calf and it seems that the soleus i more responsible for the outer curvature! As you know, Dr Park wont touch this.
> 
> My head hurts. I read about this topic every night when i get home from work :S


----------



## blossoms

I noticed that you did some operation with Dr.jong in Taiwan, right? How are the legs now? the calf shape look great in the way you wish?

Can you share me some photos? I am dying to do the surgery. Please let me know your update news.

Thank you so much



cutesnoppy said:


> Hi,
> I also had my op done last Dec & will be 5 months post-op by end of May. Im still wearing compression stocking & bandage during the day. Dr Jong advice me to wear them for at least 6 months. When I remove the stocking & bandage, my calves look slim but the size increase a little overnight.
> 
> My calves are slightly tight and my right ankle still swell a bit when I stand for long period of time. However, these have no impact on any of my physical activities. Im doing pilate, aqua aerobics and swimming weekly. I went cycling too. Im avoiding jogging & high impact exercise for a while, maybe for another few months.
> 
> Generally happy with the recovery so far.


----------



## blossoms

Please send me your photo too....





cutesnoppy said:


> Hi Kern,
> Can I have your email? I'll send you the photos.


----------



## cutesnoppy

Hi Blossoms,

I'm happy with my calves at this point. I'm still having swelling. During the day, I'll wear the compression stocking & bandage. When I remove them, my calves is nice & slim. To let my skin breath, at night I don't put on any stocking or bandage, the calves increase ~2cm each side. Since I'm on my feet a lot, I expect my swelling may take at least 1 year to fully subside. Even with the swelling, my calves looks better than before the surgery. Also the scar behind my knees can hardly be seen. 



blossoms said:


> I noticed that you did some operation with Dr.jong in Taiwan, right? How are the legs now? the calf shape look great in the way you wish?
> 
> Can you share me some photos? I am dying to do the surgery. Please let me know your update news.
> 
> Thank you so much


----------



## blossoms

Hi cutesnoppy,

Thank you so much for your reply. Can you share me some of your current calf? my email is xxx

Thank you very much again. I feel much more confident to go to have surgery in Taiwan.
Any suggestion, please please advise me.

^^


----------



## luvlie21

Wow .. so are you still there? When are you heading home? I went there by myself but luckily met other girls that were getting the same thing done and had their support. I was such a baby too and still am when it comes to pain. I questioned why i put myself through such torture but glad i did. 

My ideal is 32cm as well. Currently I am slightly above 33cm but definitely prefer to be closer to my ideal. my ankles are slightly chunkier than yours, they're almost 23cm. I'm also short so it doesn't look as appealing and definitely more like cankles. I might be able to chnage the size of my calves but there's nothing I can do about my bone structure. 

I am not 100% content with my results yet given that they still swell. Hahaha Ask me again in another year. 

I wish you the best and don't worry, the pain eases as the days go by. I was walking fine, maybe with a very small limp, after the 2nd week. Maybe that's why the doc recommends you to stay for 2 weeks in addition to the post-op care. I live in a city where I can walk everywhere so I wore a knee brace for a week just for add'l stability. To date, the tendons behind my knees still wells and tightens up, it doesn't cause any difficulties in walking or anything, all you have to do is stretch a bit.


----------



## gingersnaps99

luvlie21 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I am about 2 months post-op and my calves ranges anywhere from 0-2 inches slimmer. It really depends on how much I am on my feet that day. Based Marshmellow&#8217;s email with Dr. Park, 2 months is supposed to be the time where my calves will be the slimmest. At most 2 inches will only bring me down to just a tad above 13&#8221; circumference, I was hoping for less than 13.  But on average day at the office, they&#8217;re about 13.5&#8221; at the end of the day.  This is probably bad but I am on and off with the stockings and bandages. The stockings are rather uncomfortable and often make my scar itch.
> 
> It&#8217;s quite disappointing to hear that the &#8220;empty&#8221; space still exist for some of you that had the surgery about 6months ago. I am only at my 2months mark and still have a lot of &#8220;empty&#8221; space, it almost feels like I have fat  saggy calves. =(
> 
> I initially wanted to wear skirts and shorts for the summer but it don&#8217;t look like that&#8217;ll be possible. Sun and scars just don&#8217;t miss. Besides I&#8217;ll just be too self-conscious with the swelling to bother. Although I am glad my calves are slimmer than they were, I just wish they were slimmer by another half an inch to an inch.
> 
> For the ladies that has done this, I have a question for you. How many of you&#8217;s have a large soleus muscle?
> 
> I am asking because I was told on the day of the surgery that I do and that Dr. Park couldn&#8217;t make my calves look too slim, otherwise, my legs would look weird. I think they kind of look weird now, they don&#8217;t taper and more like cankles. I know those could be contributed by the swelling but I just want to see if anyone else had the same issue.
> 
> Anyone with the similar issue? Did it sort of slim out throughout the recover phase?


Hi luvlie21,

Since I last wrote on the forum two weeks ago, the swelling in my legs has almost completely disappeared.  I've also stopped elevating my legs at night or wearing bandages.  My scar is barely visible anymore.  So don't worry!  Sometimes the progress is slow and sometimes it suddenly speeds up 

In the first one or two months after my surgery, I also felt like I had a really big soleus muscle, but I think that was because I had spent all those years focusing on the other side!  I looked at what other people's legs look like and it's normal for that muscle to stick out a bit to give the leg shape.  I don't even notice mine anymore.

I switched between the stockings and bandages quite regularly, but I do think it's important to wear one or the other as that will help with the "empty space" in the leg


----------



## cye243

cutesnoppy said:


> Hi Blossoms,
> 
> I'm happy with my calves at this point. I'm still having swelling. During the day, I'll wear the compression stocking & bandage. When I remove them, my calves is nice & slim. To let my skin breath, at night I don't put on any stocking or bandage, the calves increase ~2cm each side. Since I'm on my feet a lot, I expect my swelling may take at least 1 year to fully subside. Even with the swelling, my calves looks better than before the surgery. Also the scar behind my knees can hardly be seen.


Hi Cutesnoopy, 

I'm interested in getting the calf surgery with Dr. Jong. Would you mind sending me your before and after calf pics to cye243@gmail.com? Also did Dr. Jong remove part of your gastronemius and soleus or just one of the muscles? Thanks for the info!


----------



## cutesnoppy

Hi,

Photos send to you. I had partial reduction of both gastronemius and soleus muscles & lipo on knee & calf.



cye243 said:


> Hi Cutesnoopy,
> 
> I'm interested in getting the calf surgery with Dr. Jong. Would you mind sending me your before and after calf pics to xxxx? Also did Dr. Jong remove part of your gastronemius and soleus or just one of the muscles? Thanks for the info!


----------



## sweety09

luvlie Don't do it! I am the same way as you! I am 4'11 with calves of 14.5-15 inches! So you are not alone! Sometimes I think they either medium or large, but It looks great in heels! We have the average standard calves that some people want so don't feel too bad about it! Live your life as being who you are, because my boyfriend tells me the samething my legs looks nice and atheletic!


----------



## baglover90

omgggg.I saw the title of the thread and I was curious considering I have huge calves. I never in my life expected to read what I have just read!... For a very long time I hated my calves, they run in my family, but one day in middle school this girl said" "omg, i love your legs!! you have such gorgeous calves!!" and i was like "really?!?!" she said "omg yes!! I'v been dancing for years and I wish I had legs like yours!!" Thats when I realized that they werent that bad. I always joked that I wished I could just cut them off and _never _knew it was possible until I read this thread. and then I see that people are complaining about their caleves that are 35cm??? like are you kidding??? I had to measure mine and they are *52cm.* beat that!!haha. I wish mine were 35!! haha. Anywho, no surgery for me, I  learned to embrace my calves and recently I took a ballet class and it has inspired  me to make it a hobby(now i want to look like a dancer!!)...I hope everyone who's gotten surgery is happy, and those  who want it to really consider if they actually need it to feel complete in their lives. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rita005

^ Similar story. I was walking up the stairs at school and a guy said "Damn. Look at your calves!" (Not in a disrespectful way, we were friends.) And it didn't seem like an insult to me so maybe my big calves aren't that bad.  Some guys might dig it? Hopefully. lol.


----------



## vmcarter

Hi,
     I really want to reduce my calf size. I have a really small top half and a chunky bottom half. My legs are pretty much all muscle. I have been told if you do high intensity cardio 45-60 minutes on a running machine every day then the calves will strink but I also know in Korea that they cut the muscle out. I see some of you have had that. Is there any chance you could email me photos at all please? Did it hurt as well and how much was the operation?

Thanks

Vicky x


----------



## julie88

Hi cutesnoppy,
is there any chance you can share your before and after pictures with us on this forum, would be of so much help

thank you


----------



## lovely_bag

kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?


you might focus on reducing the size and they may make them look leaner. 
But bottom line is: Your calves are meant to be liek they are. It's in the genes.  It's the same with ankles. Or boobs. Or lips.
Sorry :-/


----------



## gingersnaps99

vmcarter said:


> Hi,
> I really want to reduce my calf size. I have a really small top half and a chunky bottom half. My legs are pretty much all muscle. I have been told if you do high intensity cardio 45-60 minutes on a running machine every day then the calves will strink but I also know in Korea that they cut the muscle out. I see some of you have had that. Is there any chance you could email me photos at all please? Did it hurt as well and how much was the operation?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vicky x


Hi Vicky,

A few of us have written quite a bit about the procedure and our recovery so you should be able to find alot of the info you need just by going through our previous posts.  My recovery was not too painful.  I think my surgery cost about USD 4500, but I had additional travel and hotel costs.  The whole thing was totally worth it and I have absolutely no regrets.

Please feel free to PM me, or post any specific questions you have


----------



## alana rose

I had my surgery done in Feb this year, so I'm still in the healing process. Apart from slight tightness in the morning and being unable to run fast (although I admit i've not been trying to!) I have no problems whatsoever. Having this surgery has changed my life so much, I can actually wear shorts or a skirt without feeling like a freak. Some of the pictures I have seen on this site, in my opinion, didn't look too bad to start with, whereas even my own mother now says how bad mines were.  I can't praise Dr Park enough (and his excellent staff) I only wish that I had known about this procedure years ago.


----------



## macska

I know that if you are a "toe walker" (i.e. walk on your toes as opposed to on your heel) then you will have bigger calves as you are constantly working them out. I have a friend who has walked on her toes since she started walking and her calves are huge, but rock solid!


----------



## teenagedirt

cutesnoppy said:


> Hi Julie88,
> I did mine with Dr Jong. He did a great job for me. He and his staffs took good care of me when I was in Taipei.


Hi cutesnoppy,
could i have your picture before and after also? xxxx


----------



## Londongirl222

Hi 

I would love to hear from anyone from England who is going to have this operation or who has had it done.  Dr Park told me that he has operated on ladies in England and Europe so if anyone in England sees this it would be great to have your opinions and comments.


----------



## alana rose

Hi Londongirl. I'm from Scotland and had the surgery done in February. It's the best thing I've ever done. If your calve size bothers you then I wouldn't hesitate in getting it done.


----------



## Londongirl222

alana rose said:


> Hi Londongirl. I'm from Scotland and had the surgery done in February. It's the best thing I've ever done. If your calve size bothers you then I wouldn't hesitate in getting it done.


 

Hi Alana Rose

Thank you so much for replying.  I am so glad your surgery went so well for you that it great news.  I have a feeling the only thing I will regret about this is that I didn't find it years ago.  I would love to hear about your experience and any information you could give me in general.  I have never really travelled as far as Korea before and I am pretty much doing this thing all alone because only one person knows I am doing it and it scares her a bit so she doesn't want to talk about it!  If you prefer to have my email just let me know.  Thanks again.


----------



## desaulx

Londongirl222 said:


> Hi Alana Rose
> 
> Thank you so much for replying. I am so glad your surgery went so well for you that it great news. I have a feeling the only thing I will regret about this is that I didn't find it years ago. I would love to hear about your experience and any information you could give me in general. I have never really travelled as far as Korea before and I am pretty much doing this thing all alone because only one person knows I am doing it and it scares her a bit so she doesn't want to talk about it! If you prefer to have my email just let me know. Thanks again.


 

Hello Londongirl, when are you going? I am from Germany and doing it in October.


----------



## cc.mademoiselle

Hi, I'm planning on going to Korea early November to have this done too.
Is anyone going in that time? Love to have company and hopefully do some shopping too!


----------



## Londongirl222

cc.mademoiselle said:


> Hi, I'm planning on going to Korea early November to have this done too.
> Is anyone going in that time? Love to have company and hopefully do some shopping too!


 
Hi mademoiselle

I am going early November to Korea.  Where do you live?  It may well be possible for us to meet up.  That would be great.


----------



## desaulx

cc.mademoiselle said:


> Hi, I'm planning on going to Korea early November to have this done too.
> Is anyone going in that time? Love to have company and hopefully do some shopping too!


Hello cc.mademoiselle, i might see you there for i'll still be there in the first week of november.


----------



## Londongirl222

desaulx said:


> Hello Londongirl, when are you going? I am from Germany and doing it in October.


 
Hi desaulx

I am going in November so right after you!  I would love to hear how you get on and any advice/opinions you have after your journey and operation.  Great to hear from European girls who are having this done, makes me feel like I am not the only one.  We will be recovering at the same time so please stay in touch.  Actually we might see each other as I am there early in November.


----------



## cc.mademoiselle

Hi Londongirl222 and desaulx,

The plans are to arrive on the 4th of November, I'm from Sydney, Australia.
When are you both going and how long are you staying?

Thanks, hopefully we can meet up!


----------



## Londongirl222

cc.mademoiselle said:


> Hi Londongirl222 and desaulx,
> 
> The plans are to arrive on the 4th of November, I'm from Sydney, Australia.
> When are you both going and how long are you staying?
> 
> Thanks, hopefully we can meet up!


 
Hi mademoiselle (and desaulx!)

I will be there 11th November and am staying 12 nights.  So I will see you there.  Stay in touch.


----------



## desaulx

Londongirl222 said:


> Hi mademoiselle (and desaulx!)
> 
> I will be there 11th November and am staying 12 nights.  So I will see you there.  Stay in touch.


Hello mademoiselle and Londongirl222, I will leave on the 12th of november so i might see you both. 

so scared and excited at the same time!!


----------



## cc.mademoiselle

Hi Londongirl222 and desaulx,
I'll be there too!! Have you both decided what you want and where you are staying etc?


----------



## Londongirl222

desaulx said:


> Hello mademoiselle and Londongirl222, I will leave on the 12th of november so i might see you both.
> 
> so scared and excited at the same time!!


 
Hi Desaulx (&mademoiselle)

I know just how you feel.  I have the same emotions.  I will hopefully see you there as you are coming the day after me.  I will give you my mobile number nearer the time so that you can text me and tell me where you are when I get there.  That way I will find you hopefully!


----------



## Londongirl222

cc.mademoiselle said:


> Hi Londongirl222 and desaulx,
> I'll be there too!! Have you both decided what you want and where you are staying etc?


 
Hi mademoiselle

Good to know you will be there too  Dr Park is arranging the hotel for me.  I think he usually does this for his patients.  That is the impression I got anyway.  It is called the Young Dong and is near the clinic.  I think it is an ok price too.  The travel company I booked flights with said it was good.


----------



## cc.mademoiselle

Hi Londongirl222 and desaulx,

I have spoken to a friend who went to Korea for a holiday and she says we can't use our phones there, something about the connection, I asked why can't we buy a new sim and replace it and she says it won't work.

So, you've decided OZ Dr Park? 
I haven't made up my mind yet.

Speak soon.


----------



## desaulx

Londongirl222 said:


> Hi Desaulx (&mademoiselle)
> 
> I know just how you feel.  I have the same emotions.  I will hopefully see you there as you are coming the day after me.  I will give you my mobile number nearer the time so that you can text me and tell me where you are when I get there.  That way I will find you hopefully!



Hello Londongirl222, i will get there end of october and head back home on the 12th november. so we can only meet up before i leave and i'll tell you all about it. hehe i wish i knew about you before i could have gone a bit later but i've already bought my flight tickets now. 

perhaps we could email each other closer to the date.


----------



## tanya984

cutesnoppy said:


> Hi Blossoms,
> 
> I'm happy with my calves at this point. I'm still having swelling. During the day, I'll wear the compression stocking & bandage. When I remove them, my calves is nice & slim. To let my skin breath, at night I don't put on any stocking or bandage, the calves increase ~2cm each side. Since I'm on my feet a lot, I expect my swelling may take at least 1 year to fully subside. Even with the swelling, my calves looks better than before the surgery. Also the scar behind my knees can hardly be seen.


 
Dear Cutesnoppy,
Would it be possible for you to send photos xxx Thank you!!!


----------



## cc.mademoiselle

Hi Londongirl222 and desaulx,

Please message me your email addresses, the private messaging is working now. Yay!
Thanks


----------



## Londongirl222

desaulx said:


> Hello Londongirl222, i will get there end of october and head back home on the 12th november. so we can only meet up before i leave and i'll tell you all about it. hehe i wish i knew about you before i could have gone a bit later but i've already bought my flight tickets now.
> 
> perhaps we could email each other closer to the date.


 
Hi Desaulx

Please send your email and I will keep in touch with you.  I have booked my flights too.  It would have been great to be there at the same time but we can email each other during recovery time as well.  I think that is when it will be good to have people to talk to.


----------



## Londongirl222

cc.mademoiselle said:


> Hi Londongirl222 and desaulx,
> 
> I have spoken to a friend who went to Korea for a holiday and she says we can't use our phones there, something about the connection, I asked why can't we buy a new sim and replace it and she says it won't work.
> 
> So, you've decided OZ Dr Park?
> I haven't made up my mind yet.
> 
> Speak soon.


 

Hi cc mademoiselle

I will check the phone thing out.  Yes Dr Park and Oz clinic and flights booked yey!  the private messaging has not upgraded yet on mine for some reason.


----------



## cc.mademoiselle

Londongirl222,
You will need to send one more message and the private messaging will work.


----------



## Londongirl222

cc.mademoiselle said:


> Londongirl222,
> You will need to send one more message and the private messaging will work.


 

Hi cc mademoiselle

Ok here it is hopefully private messaging will activate now.


----------



## opiative

hi ladies!
i'm new to this forum and found it when doing research about calf reduction. 
i'm really depressed about my muscular calves  they are HUGE! when i wear shorts, they look as thick as my lower thigh area. surprisingly, only one person has randomly told me they were muscular. my parents acknowledge that they're muscular, but my mom is against the idea of getting muscle removed, and she wants to do acupuncture (?!) to make it smaller. i think her idea is complete BS. 
i'm seriously thinking about going to korea to do surgery next april after i finish BA. 
is anyone thinking of going around the same time?
are there long-term side-effects, like difficulty walking? i read a blog about women in korea who had difficulty walking and lots of pain, and they sued the doctor. maybe it was just this doctor who did it incorrectly...


----------



## Londongirl222

Londongirl222 said:


> Hi cc mademoiselle
> 
> Ok here it is hopefully private messaging will activate now.


 
Have you decided what dates you are going and which Doctor you are going to see yet?


----------



## kren

hi all,

i'm going over to Korea next tues for my operation. anyone going over too?

please advice on the kind of shoes that i should wear after my operation.


----------



## marshmallow_

hi kren

good luck with your surgery next tues!!!
you should bring shoes with a wedge heel so you can walk comfortably. 



kren said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm going over to Korea next tues for my operation. anyone going over too?
> 
> please advice on the kind of shoes that i should wear after my operation.


----------



## marshmallow_

i think i never heard about anyone who had long-term side-effects after a partial resection of the gastrocnemius muscle. there are some other calf reduction surgeries as well, including cutting nerves etc. If i remember correct i once came across an article about the nerve cutting surgery. they have written you can't control the result and it could also lead to permanent damages if cutting the wrong nerves. So i think you probably refer to another method than the partial resection. 

as for myself, i had my surgery done last september (Dr. Park, Oz Clinic) and i don't have any side-effects at all.




opiative said:


> hi ladies!
> i'm new to this forum and found it when doing research about calf reduction.
> i'm really depressed about my muscular calves  they are HUGE! when i wear shorts, they look as thick as my lower thigh area. surprisingly, only one person has randomly told me they were muscular. my parents acknowledge that they're muscular, but my mom is against the idea of getting muscle removed, and she wants to do acupuncture (?!) to make it smaller. i think her idea is complete BS.
> i'm seriously thinking about going to korea to do surgery next april after i finish BA.
> is anyone thinking of going around the same time?
> are there long-term side-effects, like difficulty walking? i read a blog about women in korea who had difficulty walking and lots of pain, and they sued the doctor. maybe it was just this doctor who did it incorrectly...


----------



## Londongirl222

missjesss said:


> I have not worn pants in 3 weeks and Ive been wearing short dresses and knee length dresses so just picture that girls!!!
> 
> IT'S SO WORTH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hello Missjess

I am going for surgery in November with Dr Park.  You sound like you have had great success with your surgery.  May I ask who did it for you please and whether you have a photo you could share with me?  Another lady I am speaking with at the moment also tells me it is the best thing she did.  I am starting to feel less nervous 

Thank you


----------



## desaulx

Londongirl222 said:


> Hi Desaulx
> 
> Please send your email and I will keep in touch with you.  I have booked my flights too.  It would have been great to be there at the same time but we can email each other during recovery time as well.  I think that is when it will be good to have people to talk to.


Hello cc.mademoiselle, how does the private messaging work please? i can't figure it out


----------



## Londongirl222

desaulx said:


> Hello cc.mademoiselle, how does the private messaging work please? i can't figure it out


 
Hi its Londongirl.  You should have your private messaging activated after a certain amount of posts.  The old message about not having private messaging disappears.  Look along the left hand side of the screen and scroll down until you come to private messaging and go into it that way.  On the top right of the screen there is a summary to tell you how many private messages you have.  Hope that helps?


----------



## Miss Kris

You guys are cutting out your muscles and nerves for smaller calves?  Gosh, I am the opposite...I have skinny calves and always wanted them to be a lot bigger and more athletic looking.  I am fine with plastic surgery, but this seems almost, dangerous, especially in the leg.  Please pick your docs carefully....


----------



## kren

hi all,

i'm currently at youngdong hotel, and did my consultation with dr. park this morning.

i was initially all ready to go ahead with the surgery. but i backed out last minute.

alot of things just went through my mind. the consequences, risk, effects, and of course, the benefits i'll get after the surgery. which means i'll probably get better nicer calves.
and to think that i had just wasted my trip down to korea.

but something just stopped me. 
perhaps it's just the inner coward me. the one who stopped me for the surgery, but also the one who reminds me to accept and love myself as who i am.

i know there's lot of you girls who went through the surgery, and where most of you were satisfied with the results. 
i'm not against the idea of it either, i understand how you girls felt before.

it's just a realization that i had, since there's always imperfection in the world, and i should learn to embrace what is given to me.

i always had the concept to embrace something which is not of the norm, like why should we all follow the latest fashion design and all.
but this concept had failed on myself then. but now, i'm going use this attitude to treat myself.

i'm one special individual, and so is every individual one of you out there.

nevertheless, be it that you've done the surgery, going ahead with the surgery, or deciding to get the surgery done, i just want to tell you girls, always love yourself as who you are.


PS: my mind was in chaos, and i needed an outlet to express myself. this is the only place where i know i could do that. please bear with me.
and i really miss my family and loved ones now.


----------



## ChicagoSteph

Hi Kren. I am also at the Young Dong Hotel right now. I am 5 days post-op on my calf reduction surgery. So far so good. If you would like to talk or grab some food, email me. xxxx I am 34, Asian and from Chicago.


----------



## asehcram

sometimes it's just genetics and can't be helped =/ my sad story/ bane of my existence


----------



## missjesss

Hi girls sorry I have not been checking these forums for a while! If anyone would like to see some photos of before and after surgery then please xxx ... It has been 5 months for me now since surgery and I don't have any regrets!


----------



## missjesss

One question I do have for the girls who have already undergone surgery, have any of you got ur calf muscle strength back? I'll admit I have been very slack with oversize lately lol and have not bothered to go for runs or walks, however I am wanting to start up netball soon and I just don't have the strength to run for very long. What is the best thing you can do to rebuild strength ? I have emailed Dr Park also


----------



## desaulx

Londongirl222 said:


> Hi its Londongirl.  You should have your private messaging activated after a certain amount of posts.  The old message about not having private messaging disappears.  Look along the left hand side of the screen and scroll down until you come to private messaging and go into it that way.  On the top right of the screen there is a summary to tell you how many private messages you have.  Hope that helps?


Thanks Londongirl, have you any idea how many posts you need?


----------



## desaulx

Londongirl222 said:


> Hi its Londongirl.  You should have your private messaging activated after a certain amount of posts.  The old message about not having private messaging disappears.  Look along the left hand side of the screen and scroll down until you come to private messaging and go into it that way.  On the top right of the screen there is a summary to tell you how many private messages you have.  Hope that helps?


Oh just read that you need 10 posts. Will message you when i get there then


----------



## desaulx

cc.mademoiselle said:


> Hi Londongirl222 and desaulx,
> 
> Please message me your email addresses, the private messaging is working now. Yay!
> Thanks


took me a while to figure out how it works. will message you when it activates

tracy


----------



## Londongirl222

desaulx said:


> Oh just read that you need 10 posts. Will message you when i get there then


 
No problem glad you got it sorted out.  I will send you a private message with email address etc.  Stay in touch and let me know how it all goes for you.


----------



## gingersnaps99

missjesss said:


> One question I do have for the girls who have already undergone surgery, have any of you got ur calf muscle strength back? I'll admit I have been very slack with oversize lately lol and have not bothered to go for runs or walks, however I am wanting to start up netball soon and I just don't have the strength to run for very long. What is the best thing you can do to rebuild strength ? I have emailed Dr Park also



Hey missjesss, I can't run for very long either, though I was never much of a runner anyway!  I still don't have the bounce in my legs that I had before the surgery.  But I'm fine for walking long distances, hikes, etc - I just get a bit of swelling when I do


----------



## ChicagoSteph

Hello.  I am 20 days post-op.  I had my surgery with Dr. Park at the Oz clinic.  I am 34 years old, Asian and from Chicago.  I am 5'1" (155 cm) and 103 pounds.  My calves were 34 cm on each side.  Dr. Park said my ideal was 32 cm.  I said "2 cm doesn't seem like that significant of a difference."  He said it would be a significant difference because the surgery would remove the bulkiness of my calves.  Of course, he was right.  I love my new legs!!

1) My recovery has been smooth. I was able to walk to all of my follow up appointments with Dr. Park.  The first appointment was 3 days after surgery.  I walked to his office in heels.  His office is 2 blocks away from the Young Dong Hotel.  I was able to walk in flat shoes all of the other times.  It was slow, but do-able.  

2) Dr. Park uses spinal anesthetia with sedation now.  He says the recovery is faster and it was.  I was able to go to the bathroom as soon as the anesthetia wore off, about 6 hours after surgery.  No bedpan!!  Also, there is no annoying sore throat after surgery.  You will be cold after you wake up from surgery.  Don't be afraid to ask for an extra blanket.

3)  I went to Korea and did the surgery by myself.  It is great if you have someone that can take 2 weeks off and go with you, but if not, that is okay.  If I can do it, you can do it.  My cell phone didn't work in Korea.  I was able to make phone calls on my Gmail account.  It cost one penny per minute.  The Young Dong Hotel gives you a cable to connect to the internet.  No wi-fi.  Also, they will give you a power adapter if you ask for one.

4)  I took it easy on the stretching on Day 5 and Day 6 because I read about the muscle spasms that happen around these days.  Dr. Park said I wasn't stretching enough and had me come into his office everyday.  

5)  I got a pill packet after surgery.  I think there is a muscle relaxer and digestive aid in the pill packet.  Immediately after I finished the pill packet, I felt it.  My legs cramped up faster.  Stretching took longer. 

6)  I did 2 aspirations at home.  The actual pain wasn't bad.  The worst part was the mental anguish of having to poke myself.  I found that if I pinched my skin, it didn't hurt at all.

7)  I felt that I was going 2 steps backwards in the stretching when I went to bed.  My feet tended to point downwards (plantar flexion).  I wanted them to point upwards (dorsiflexion) or at least be in neutral position.  It helped when I wore a soft ankle support when I went to sleep.  They are about $10 each.

8)  The flight home was a little rough.  Get an aisle seat so it will be easier for you to do the stretches.

9)  Dr. Park is A++++++.

If anyone has questions, please post.  If you are from Chicago and are thinking about this surgery, I will be happy to meet you! 

=-)


----------



## desaulx

ChicagoSteph said:


> Hello.  I am 20 days post-op.  I had my surgery with Dr. Park at the Oz clinic.  I am 34 years old, Asian and from Chicago.  I am 5'1" (155 cm) and 103 pounds.  My calves were 34 cm on each side.  Dr. Park said my ideal was 32 cm.  I said "2 cm doesn't seem like that significant of a difference."  He said it would be a significant difference because the surgery would remove the bulkiness of my calves.  Of course, he was right.  I love my new legs!!
> 
> 1) My recovery has been smooth. I was able to walk to all of my follow up appointments with Dr. Park.  The first appointment was 3 days after surgery.  I walked to his office in heels.  His office is 2 blocks away from the Young Dong Hotel.  I was able to walk in flat shoes all of the other times.  It was slow, but do-able.
> 
> 2) Dr. Park uses spinal anesthetia with sedation now.  He says the recovery is faster and it was.  I was able to go to the bathroom as soon as the anesthetia wore off, about 6 hours after surgery.  No bedpan!!  Also, there is no annoying sore throat after surgery.  You will be cold after you wake up from surgery.  Don't be afraid to ask for an extra blanket.
> 
> 3)  I went to Korea and did the surgery by myself.  It is great if you have someone that can take 2 weeks off and go with you, but if not, that is okay.  If I can do it, you can do it.  My cell phone didn't work in Korea.  I was able to make phone calls on my Gmail account.  It cost one penny per minute.  The Young Dong Hotel gives you a cable to connect to the internet.  No wi-fi.  Also, they will give you a power adapter if you ask for one.
> 
> 4)  I took it easy on the stretching on Day 5 and Day 6 because I read about the muscle spasms that happen around these days.  Dr. Park said I wasn't stretching enough and had me come into his office everyday.
> 
> 5)  I got a pill packet after surgery.  I think there is a muscle relaxer and digestive aid in the pill packet.  Immediately after I finished the pill packet, I felt it.  My legs cramped up faster.  Stretching took longer.
> 
> 6)  I did 2 aspirations at home.  The actual pain wasn't bad.  The worst part was the mental anguish of having to poke myself.  I found that if I pinched my skin, it didn't hurt at all.
> 
> 7)  I felt that I was going 2 steps backwards in the stretching when I went to bed.  My feet tended to point downwards (plantar flexion).  I wanted them to point upwards (dorsiflexion) or at least be in neutral position.  It helped when I wore a soft ankle support when I went to sleep.  They are about $10 each.
> 
> 8)  The flight home was a little rough.  Get an aisle seat so it will be easier for you to do the stretches.
> 
> 9)  Dr. Park is A++++++.
> 
> If anyone has questions, please post.  If you are from Chicago and are thinking about this surgery, I will be happy to meet you!
> 
> =-)


Thanks so much for this post Chicago Steph. It was very helpful. I wish you a speedy recovery and the calves of your dreams 

Are your calves still swollen or can you see the difference in size already?


----------



## ChicagoSteph

When I was in Korea and Dr. Park did the aspiration, my calves were down to 31 cm. I think that is the smallest size they will ever be.  Now, they are swollen.  They are 32 or 33 cm.  The bulkiness/hypertrophy is gone and my legs taper.  I can tell that they will be beautiful and feminine after the swelling is gone.  The recovery is moving along with no complications.  Every day is better than the day before.  I understand that it is a long process and by no means am I super human.  Of course, I asked Dr. Park how I can speed up the process.  He said keep stretching and elevate legs.  Haha, not the answer I was looking for.  I meant faster than that!! 

Also, the compression stockings I got are JOBstocking medical stockings.  Thigh high.  22-27 mmHg.  Made in Italy.  You can get similiar ones at Walgreens or Ebay for much less than $60.


----------



## tanya984

ChicagoSteph said:


> Hello.  I am 20 days post-op.  I had my surgery with Dr. Park at the Oz clinic.  I am 34 years old, Asian and from Chicago.  I am 5'1" (155 cm) and 103 pounds.  My calves were 34 cm on each side.  Dr. Park said my ideal was 32 cm.  I said "2 cm doesn't seem like that significant of a difference."  He said it would be a significant difference because the surgery would remove the bulkiness of my calves.  Of course, he was right.  I love my new legs!!
> 
> 1) My recovery has been smooth. I was able to walk to all of my follow up appointments with Dr. Park.  The first appointment was 3 days after surgery.  I walked to his office in heels.  His office is 2 blocks away from the Young Dong Hotel.  I was able to walk in flat shoes all of the other times.  It was slow, but do-able.
> 
> 2) Dr. Park uses spinal anesthetia with sedation now.  He says the recovery is faster and it was.  I was able to go to the bathroom as soon as the anesthetia wore off, about 6 hours after surgery.  No bedpan!!  Also, there is no annoying sore throat after surgery.  You will be cold after you wake up from surgery.  Don't be afraid to ask for an extra blanket.
> 
> 3)  I went to Korea and did the surgery by myself.  It is great if you have someone that can take 2 weeks off and go with you, but if not, that is okay.  If I can do it, you can do it.  My cell phone didn't work in Korea.  I was able to make phone calls on my Gmail account.  It cost one penny per minute.  The Young Dong Hotel gives you a cable to connect to the internet.  No wi-fi.  Also, they will give you a power adapter if you ask for one.
> 
> 4)  I took it easy on the stretching on Day 5 and Day 6 because I read about the muscle spasms that happen around these days.  Dr. Park said I wasn't stretching enough and had me come into his office everyday.
> 
> 5)  I got a pill packet after surgery.  I think there is a muscle relaxer and digestive aid in the pill packet.  Immediately after I finished the pill packet, I felt it.  My legs cramped up faster.  Stretching took longer.
> 
> 6)  I did 2 aspirations at home.  The actual pain wasn't bad.  The worst part was the mental anguish of having to poke myself.  I found that if I pinched my skin, it didn't hurt at all.
> 
> 7)  I felt that I was going 2 steps backwards in the stretching when I went to bed.  My feet tended to point downwards (plantar flexion).  I wanted them to point upwards (dorsiflexion) or at least be in neutral position.  It helped when I wore a soft ankle support when I went to sleep.  They are about $10 each.
> 
> 8)  The flight home was a little rough.  Get an aisle seat so it will be easier for you to do the stretches.
> 
> 9)  Dr. Park is A++++++.
> 
> If anyone has questions, please post.  If you are from Chicago and are thinking about this surgery, I will be happy to meet you!
> 
> It sounds like you had a great experience with Dr. Park.  That's fabulous.  Would you be willing to email before and after pictures?  Thanks.


----------



## kren

anyone considering dr jong @ taiwan?

or anyone who had done the surgery with dr jong?

please pm me!


----------



## Londongirl222

ChicagoSteph said:


> Hello. I am 20 days post-op. I had my surgery with Dr. Park at the Oz clinic. I am 34 years old, Asian and from Chicago. I am 5'1" (155 cm) and 103 pounds. My calves were 34 cm on each side. Dr. Park said my ideal was 32 cm. I said "2 cm doesn't seem like that significant of a difference." He said it would be a significant difference because the surgery would remove the bulkiness of my calves. Of course, he was right. I love my new legs!!
> 
> 1) My recovery has been smooth. I was able to walk to all of my follow up appointments with Dr. Park. The first appointment was 3 days after surgery. I walked to his office in heels. His office is 2 blocks away from the Young Dong Hotel. I was able to walk in flat shoes all of the other times. It was slow, but do-able.
> 
> 2) Dr. Park uses spinal anesthetia with sedation now. He says the recovery is faster and it was. I was able to go to the bathroom as soon as the anesthetia wore off, about 6 hours after surgery. No bedpan!! Also, there is no annoying sore throat after surgery. You will be cold after you wake up from surgery. Don't be afraid to ask for an extra blanket.
> 
> 3) I went to Korea and did the surgery by myself. It is great if you have someone that can take 2 weeks off and go with you, but if not, that is okay. If I can do it, you can do it. My cell phone didn't work in Korea. I was able to make phone calls on my Gmail account. It cost one penny per minute. The Young Dong Hotel gives you a cable to connect to the internet. No wi-fi. Also, they will give you a power adapter if you ask for one.
> 
> 4) I took it easy on the stretching on Day 5 and Day 6 because I read about the muscle spasms that happen around these days. Dr. Park said I wasn't stretching enough and had me come into his office everyday.
> 
> 5) I got a pill packet after surgery. I think there is a muscle relaxer and digestive aid in the pill packet. Immediately after I finished the pill packet, I felt it. My legs cramped up faster. Stretching took longer.
> 
> 6) I did 2 aspirations at home. The actual pain wasn't bad. The worst part was the mental anguish of having to poke myself. I found that if I pinched my skin, it didn't hurt at all.
> 
> 7) I felt that I was going 2 steps backwards in the stretching when I went to bed. My feet tended to point downwards (plantar flexion). I wanted them to point upwards (dorsiflexion) or at least be in neutral position. It helped when I wore a soft ankle support when I went to sleep. They are about $10 each.
> 
> 8) The flight home was a little rough. Get an aisle seat so it will be easier for you to do the stretches.
> 
> 9) Dr. Park is A++++++.
> 
> If anyone has questions, please post. If you are from Chicago and are thinking about this surgery, I will be happy to meet you!
> 
> =-)


 
Thank you for this post ChicagoSteph really has made me start looking forward to getting out there and having this done.  I am so happy for you that you can look at your legs and feel good I know how amazing that must feel.  I am going on my own as well and you have really helped me calm the nerves Don't know if you have any photos that you are willing to share?  If so PM me and I will let you have my email.  Thanks.


----------



## ChloeLeah

It's been approximately 4 months since my surgery and I just want to share my results from the surgery with Dr Park of OZ Clinic. 

I am 158cm, 45 kilograms, and my calves were 34.5 cm and 35 cm respectively before surgery.
Now they're both consistently 31 cm. More specifically, if I wear stockings, my calves are about 29cm. When I wake up in the morning (legs not elevated & no stockings during the night), they are 30cm. After a whole day of walking (with no stockings), they are 31cm. 

So I'm going to take it that the final result will probably be about 31cm. 

I still wear the stockings intermittently, but no longer elevate my legs when I'm sleeping. 

However, while my left calf is completely 'business as usual', I still feel some pain & tightness in my right calf at times. I still need to stretch intermittently, if not my right calf feels uncomfortably tight. 

Up until about 1 or 2 weeks ago, my legs still swelled whenever I walked alot, giving me 'cankles'. But that has since resolved. 

My entire recovery has been very smooth, and I would strongly advise those of you who are going for the surgery to wear comfortable flat shoes as much as you can, during your entire recovery process in the first 3 months. I was naughty  and wore heels quite often, and that significantly set my recovery back! (might have affected my results too, but there's no way of verifying this I guess)

I also have the tendency to lean my body weight on my left leg when I stand, which means that my right leg didn't get straightened out often enough. This largely explains why it is recovering at a slower rate. 

So, yep, do your stretches diligently, don't wear heels, and straighten both legs consistently! 

All the best for your surgeries!


----------



## Londongirl222

ChloeLeah said:


> It's been approximately 4 months since my surgery and I just want to share my results from the surgery with Dr Park of OZ Clinic.
> 
> I am 158cm, 45 kilograms, and my calves were 34.5 cm and 35 cm respectively before surgery.
> Now they're both consistently 31 cm. More specifically, if I wear stockings, my calves are about 29cm. When I wake up in the morning (legs not elevated & no stockings during the night), they are 30cm. After a whole day of walking (with no stockings), they are 31cm.
> 
> So I'm going to take it that the final result will probably be about 31cm.
> 
> I still wear the stockings intermittently, but no longer elevate my legs when I'm sleeping.
> 
> However, while my left calf is completely 'business as usual', I still feel some pain & tightness in my right calf at times. I still need to stretch intermittently, if not my right calf feels uncomfortably tight.
> 
> Up until about 1 or 2 weeks ago, my legs still swelled whenever I walked alot, giving me 'cankles'. But that has since resolved.
> 
> My entire recovery has been very smooth, and I would strongly advise those of you who are going for the surgery to wear comfortable flat shoes as much as you can, during your entire recovery process in the first 3 months. I was naughty  and wore heels quite often, and that significantly set my recovery back! (might have affected my results too, but there's no way of verifying this I guess)
> 
> I also have the tendency to lean my body weight on my left leg when I stand, which means that my right leg didn't get straightened out often enough. This largely explains why it is recovering at a slower rate.
> 
> So, yep, do your stretches diligently, don't wear heels, and straighten both legs consistently!
> 
> All the best for your surgeries!


 
Dear ChloeLeah

Thank you for the advice.  It is so helpful to have this kind of information of what NOT to do as well as what to do.  It really seems like the stretching is so vital and I will be stretching from the minute I am able!  I am so happy all is going well for you and wish you a fantastic recovery.  If you are able to share any pictures please PM me and I will send email.  If not take care and thanks again.


----------



## tamtam1

has anyone actually had the calf redution surgery performed by dr jong in taiwan? I'm impressed with his site's before and after pics and have emailed him direct to ask what effects the operation has on post op walking, exercise etc but I'm a little worried about the language difficulty i.e. can he explain to me what the after effects of the op would be - pain on walking etc? he has just given me the email address of one his patients though so i can't wait to hear what she has to say.


----------



## tamtam1

jomar_luvs_bags said:


> This might be too weird for you but do you have before and after pics you can post?  I'm just curious to see the difference.
> 
> I have big muscular calves too.


hi, you're the first posting i've found who's actually had the muscle resection op. i am desperate to have it as i have manly 36.5cm calves though the rest of my body is slim. i look like a man in drag from the back if i wear heels with a skirt, just plain ugly. could you please tell me what size your calves were pre and post op? my biggest concern is pain after the op - not immediate, short term pain - more the kind that might happen every time you walk long distances or exercise after the op. i'm not an athlete but i do like to walk long distances occasionally and take exercise classes - would this be a problem or cause me pain? thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## tamtam1

julie88 said:


> Hey GIRLS!
> 
> I am not a regular writer on this forum, but i have been reading for a LONG time now! and am proud of all the brave people that have gone through with the surgery.
> 
> I always wanted to find a doctor in Europe, closer to home, who could perform this surgery, and i think i have finally found someone!
> 
> Doctors name- Gennaro Selvaggi
> Specializes in sex change surgery (therefore breast implants, calf implants and anything else that would come under this category)
> 
> Due to the nature of his work, (MEN WANTING smaller calves) he travelled to Taiwan to study calf reduction.
> He returned to Europe and now offers calf reduction via-
> 1) BOTOX
> 2) CUTTING OF NERVE
> 3) Liposuction if the calves have allot of fat (which is not the case for many of us!)
> 
> So i thought i would schedule a consultation with him, to discuss.
> I have never had a surgeon who carries out this surgery examine my calves so i was SUPER excited.
> The consultation fee is 100 POUNDS.
> At first i thought this was quite allot, however this is the best 100pounds i have spent in my life!
> 
> Dr. gennaro is Italian by ethnicity, and is the most understanding person i have met. Genuine, and not misleading!
> He was not in a hurry, and did not make me feel like i was rushed.
> He did not go straight to the point, but began by talking to me about himself, and what he has been doing. In fact he did not even mention my calves until allot later!
> We then moved on to the calves, and he showed me many pictures, articles..
> he even showed me photographs of the calf muscle, literally hanging out of the leg! which was then completely cut out! (THAT WHAT I WANT!!)
> We discussed all the method that are available in korea, and what he can do.
> we ended up speaking about other surgery and anything else i was interested in to!
> 
> CONCLUSION(most of you already know this)
> Cutting of nerve procedure is completely unpredictable, and BOTOX will not give that much reduction, however is a good temporary solution and may work long term if continuously injected.
> 
> MY GOAL-
> Ultimately i will have the partial resection done. However have just been putting if of for so long as i would prefer a doctor closer to home, who i can go back to if i have a problem.
> He said i can try botox, but he was not pushing me to do this, and again said that the result if unpredictable.
> 
> MY CALVE SIZE-
> Right- i think it as 34.5cm
> left was larger 35cm
> 
> (whenever i measure them i measured them allot smaller! and always thought they must be bigger!)
> 
> I then spoke to him about whether he will ever offer partial resection surgery.
> He said that if there was enough interest then he would do this 100%
> as for gender change surgery, his patients are already asking about this.
> His company would also fund him to learn this, as they know it would generate allot of interest as he would be the only person in Europe doing the surgery.
> 
> Also he knows that this is an easy procedure to learn.
> He did also mention that if he does go ahead with learning the new procedure it will be at the end of this year, and would not perform this until he is 200% confident not only in his ability but also in the procedure itself.
> he said he will never remove the WHOLE muscle. (he said it is an extremely easy surgery! he has so much experience!)
> 
> I assured him that there would be allot of interest, as i myself know SO MANY girls who want this surgery but do not want to travel all the way to korea to have this done.
> 
> Overall we came to a decision that i will try botox, to see how it goes, it may be a waste of money but i really want something temporary.
> And then hopefully in 6-8 months from now, he may be able to perform surgery. this would have to be done in Sweden due to rules and regulations.
> 
> I was really relieved after meeting with doctor gennaro and highly recommend him. he has so much experience in this field, and will make u feel at ease.
> 
> Contact details- Gennaro Selvaggi, MD, PhD
> email- selvaggigennaro@yahoo.it
> Website being updated- http://www.drselvaggi.com/
> 
> I am sorry if i have bored you all! with this long message but thought a few of you may be interested in this.
> Also the more interest we can get, the sooner this procedure can be performed in Europe.
> i would be greatful if you could all leave feedback, on what you think, and also if this is something that would interest you.
> 
> thank you xxx


hi guys
i've been in touch with dr selvaggi by email too as i was excited to find someone nearer the uk who could carry out the op. however, from what i could gather, although he'd traveled to korea to watch an experienced surgeon do the nerve cutting op, it didn't seems that he'd carried out many ops himself. and as you said, he's not doing muscle resections at all at this time. i appreciate that everyone has to start somewhere and that we'll only get surgery in europe if we support this guy and put ourselves forward for the op with him but i don't want to be a guinea pig! ANYONE HAD THE OP WITH HIM YET?


----------



## tamtam1

Hi there. i am desperate to have the muscle resection but worried about having surgery so far from home (which is the UK) and also about the possible effects on walking and exercise after. i'm no athlete but i do like to walk with my young family and to take a couple of exercise classes each week. my calves are 36.5cm, they look awful from behind or from the side when I wear heels. doeS anyone have before and after phots they could post please?


----------



## tamtam1

alana rose said:


> Hi Londongirl. I'm from Scotland and had the surgery done in February. It's the best thing I've ever done. If your calve size bothers you then I wouldn't hesitate in getting it done.


hi alana, do you mind me asking whether you have much pain when walking or exercising? my calves are 36.5cm and look horrible from the back and side when i wear heels with a skirt. i would love to have the op though it's a shame there are no experienced surgeons in europe. what were your pre and post measurements please?


----------



## tamtam1

missjesss said:


> One question I do have for the girls who have already undergone surgery, have any of you got ur calf muscle strength back? I'll admit I have been very slack with oversize lately lol and have not bothered to go for runs or walks, however I am wanting to start up netball soon and I just don't have the strength to run for very long. What is the best thing you can do to rebuild strength ? I have emailed Dr Park also


hi there. this is my biggest concern about the surgery. is is just weakness that you're feeling or pain too? can you walk ok?


----------



## tamtam1

Londongirl222 said:


> Hi
> 
> I would love to hear from anyone from England who is going to have this operation or who has had it done.  Dr Park told me that he has operated on ladies in England and Europe so if anyone in England sees this it would be great to have your opinions and comments.


hi there! i've been in email contact with dr jong from taiwan but dr park's name keeps coming up. have you had your surgery yet? my calves are 36.5cm at the mo, so manly when i wear heels, which i love to do but not if you can see my calves. i would love to have those thin calves with no muscle bulking. i'm just concerned about teh effect the op could have on walking/light exercise in the mid-long term. can anyone let me know their experience? does stretching help very much?


----------



## tamtam1

kren said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm currently at youngdong hotel, and did my consultation with dr. park this morning.
> 
> i was initially all ready to go ahead with the surgery. but i backed out last minute.
> 
> alot of things just went through my mind. the consequences, risk, effects, and of course, the benefits i'll get after the surgery. which means i'll probably get better nicer calves.
> and to think that i had just wasted my trip down to korea.
> 
> but something just stopped me.
> perhaps it's just the inner coward me. the one who stopped me for the surgery, but also the one who reminds me to accept and love myself as who i am.
> 
> i know there's lot of you girls who went through the surgery, and where most of you were satisfied with the results.
> i'm not against the idea of it either, i understand how you girls felt before.
> 
> it's just a realization that i had, since there's always imperfection in the world, and i should learn to embrace what is given to me.
> 
> i always had the concept to embrace something which is not of the norm, like why should we all follow the latest fashion design and all.
> but this concept had failed on myself then. but now, i'm going use this attitude to treat myself.
> 
> i'm one special individual, and so is every individual one of you out there.
> 
> nevertheless, be it that you've done the surgery, going ahead with the surgery, or deciding to get the surgery done, i just want to tell you girls, always love yourself as who you are.
> 
> 
> PS: my mind was in chaos, and i needed an outlet to express myself. this is the only place where i know i could do that. please bear with me.
> and i really miss my family and loved ones now.


oh kren i really feel for you. you must be feeling torn - i know how much you want the op - i do too - but you can't help but ask yourself - is the risk really worth it. is it better to have muscular bulky calves that work and do what nature intended or to have feminine slim calves that look great in heels but maybe don't work well and cause you pain, even when walking. such a tough decision but you're very brave to have followed your heart. i'm sure you felt very emotional, esp being there alone. brave girl.


----------



## tamtam1

gingersnaps99 said:


> Hey missjesss, I can't run for very long either, though I was never much of a runner anyway!  I still don't have the bounce in my legs that I had before the surgery.  But I'm fine for walking long distances, hikes, etc - I just get a bit of swelling when I do


hi there - glad to hear that you can walk long distances still. how long are you post op? what were your pre and post op calf measurements please?what does bounce mean?! are there any things you're not happy with post op?


----------



## tamtam1

marshmallow_ said:


> i think i never heard about anyone who had long-term side-effects after a partial resection of the gastrocnemius muscle. there are some other calf reduction surgeries as well, including cutting nerves etc. If i remember correct i once came across an article about the nerve cutting surgery. they have written you can't control the result and it could also lead to permanent damages if cutting the wrong nerves. So i think you probably refer to another method than the partial resection.
> 
> as for myself, i had my surgery done last september (Dr. Park, Oz Clinic) and i don't have any side-effects at all.


hi there, did you have the op in the end? i'm worried about pain and difficulty walking too - does anyone know if this is common? is it reduced if the stretching exercises are done regularly?


----------



## tamtam1

missjesss said:


> I have not worn pants in 3 weeks and Ive been wearing short dresses and knee length dresses so just picture that girls!!!
> 
> IT'S SO WORTH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


wow! can you please tell me your pre and post op measurements? my calves look so heavy that i never wear dresses unless with trousers or leggings and skirts have to end below my calf or i try to avoid standing where people will be able to see my ugly legs. i am slim elsewhere but this problem really affects what i can wear.


----------



## tamtam1

alana rose said:


> Hi Londongirl. I'm from Scotland and had the surgery done in February. It's the best thing I've ever done. If your calve size bothers you then I wouldn't hesitate in getting it done.


hi alana rose, do you have any pre and post op pics please? any pain with walking or light exercise after?


----------



## CoachGirl12

All I have done is run, run, run! I have decreased my calves by almost 2 1/4"! And its been amazing and they look great!


----------



## ChloeLeah

If one's calves are big due to fat content, then weightloss/burning of fat through exercise would certainly reduce it. 

But if one's calves are big due to hypertrophy of muscle, then running is unlikely to reduce it. 
Surgery, botox or pilates (or other forms of exercises that lengthens muscles, giving them a leaner appearance) are the only options for reducing the bulk. 

I'm a huge believer in exercise and its multiple benefits, but in this particular discussion on calf reduction, I think we need to be more scientific in the solutions that we put forth. 

Coachgirl12, please don't get me wrong, I'm very happy for you that you got your desired calves through healthy exercise 

It's just that, unfortunately, it might not be a feasible option for everyone.


----------



## kittykat08

If your calves are muscle, there isn't anyway you can get rid of them unless you constantly pay more attention to your upper body and never work on your lower. I have had huge muscly calves my whole life, can't get rid of them. one calf is literally bigger than a football... Don't ask me how i know lol.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I agree Chloe that yeah some people are different genetically but thats what made my calves smaller was running... my calves weren't fat to begin with, I just never focused on them as much as I have before..


----------



## scarlet555

People ask me if I play soccer that's how my calves are!  I have to concentrate my work out on upper body.  No running it makes my thigh and calves super big.  I have to walk on treadmill, and during high intensity aerobics, I have to be low impact.  No jumping jacks for me.


----------



## christy2

hi 

can anyone tell me whether you just email general email address for oz clinic or is there a separate email address for dr park - also how long did you wait for a response to email 

thanks


----------



## christy2

hi

i am a 39 year old female from manchester area - is anyone from england / scotland planning on having this surgery between nov and next march/ april time -as apprehensive about going alone and being in pain!

thanks


----------



## marshmallow_

christy2 said:


> hi
> 
> can anyone tell me whether you just email general email address for oz clinic or is there a separate email address for dr park - also how long did you wait for a response to email
> 
> thanks



Hey christy

You can use the general email, dr park usually answers within 1 or 2 days. He's really helpful and supportive.


----------



## christy2

thanks for the reply - dr park emailed back very quickly to general email within a couple of hours however i am disappointed that I may not be suitable for op due to him thinking that problem is with lower rather than upper calf - he needs to see more photos - maybe dr jong can help!! - anyone else have similar problem


----------



## LOVE1SELF

Hi to all the Brave ladies!!!!

I have been so shy about my calves since I am quite slim but lower part of my body is heavy, I have been trying to lose weight for the longest time, but forever, my body and face looks so scrawny and my lower part of my body is ok, still the calves cannot slim down, after reading all the posts, i am so ready to go for the reduction, will try to save more money and go to Oz next year!!!

Fighting!!!

Oh btw any kind ladies out there can show me their before and after pics, too bad cos i am too new here, i cant pm anyone


----------



## Londongirl222

christy2 said:


> hi
> 
> i am a 39 year old female from manchester area - is anyone from england / scotland planning on having this surgery between nov and next march/ april time -as apprehensive about going alone and being in pain!
> 
> thanks


 

Hi I am from London and going in November this year - yep its getting near.  Please PM me if you want to talk more!


----------



## christy2

hi  
thanks for the reply it would be good to speak with you though can't pm you as yet due to being new to the site - need to submit several messages!!! 

i am awaiting reply from dr jong and dr park as not sure operation is suitable as yet due to shape of legs - just hoping that will be as desperate to change things

i take it you are from london?  keep in touch i would be very interested to learn how you get on and also if possible see some pics of before and after


----------



## Londongirl222

christy2 said:


> hi
> thanks for the reply it would be good to speak with you though can't pm you as yet due to being new to the site - need to submit several messages!!!
> 
> i am awaiting reply from dr jong and dr park as not sure operation is suitable as yet due to shape of legs - just hoping that will be as desperate to change things
> 
> i take it you are from london? keep in touch i would be very interested to learn how you get on and also if possible see some pics of before and after


 
Very much hope you find what you need.  Understand your feelings.  Keep an eye on the forum, I will post when I get back as to how I get on  

Anyone reading this who has had the operation with Dr Park please can you tell me how you paid if possible?- ie bank transfer/cheque? etc and how you timed the payment.  I know Dr Park said transfer takes a week to clear so it would mean payment up front week or so before I leave but there is always the worry of last minute change of mind and have to take that into consideration although I don't really think I will do that.  Anyone got any advice? Thanks so much


----------



## LOVE1SELF

Hi ladies,

Mr Park got back to me, its about 6,300,000KRW no tax. i know its a package for the whole reduction surgery, its stated in their website what is inclusive but to be 100percent sure, i am gg to email him again about any other extra cost we have to be aware of.


----------



## LOVE1SELF

and he told me that i am a good candidate for this surgery, now am 36.5 to 37 cm, wonder how much can i reduce after the surgery??


----------



## gingersnaps99

Londongirl222 said:


> Very much hope you find what you need.  Understand your feelings.  Keep an eye on the forum, I will post when I get back as to how I get on
> 
> Anyone reading this who has had the operation with Dr Park please can you tell me how you paid if possible?- ie bank transfer/cheque? etc and how you timed the payment.  I know Dr Park said transfer takes a week to clear so it would mean payment up front week or so before I leave but there is always the worry of last minute change of mind and have to take that into consideration although I don't really think I will do that.  Anyone got any advice? Thanks so much



Hi Londongirl222, 

I paid the Oz clinic in cash; I seem to recall there was a small discount for that.  My recommendation would be to get the total amount out before you travel as it can be difficult to find places there to exchange or withdraw money.


----------



## Londongirl222

gingersnaps99 said:


> Hi Londongirl222,
> 
> I paid the Oz clinic in cash; I seem to recall there was a small discount for that. My recommendation would be to get the total amount out before you travel as it can be difficult to find places there to exchange or withdraw money.


 
Hi Gingersnaps

Thanks for the quick reply.  So I take it there was no problem going through customs with that amount of cash on you?  Not sure where you flew from but I am coming from London.


----------



## Londongirl222

gingersnaps99 said:


> Hi Londongirl222,
> 
> I paid the Oz clinic in cash; I seem to recall there was a small discount for that. My recommendation would be to get the total amount out before you travel as it can be difficult to find places there to exchange or withdraw money.


 

Hello Gingersnaps and all you ladies out there:-

Does anyone have any information about travel insurance for this trip?  I don't think I can get the usual travel insurance is that correct?  This is really confusing so any information you have would be very useful.  I need to buy some insurance and would like to get the best possible cover.  Many thanks again.


----------



## LOVE1SELF

gingersnaps99 said:


> Hi Londongirl222,
> 
> I paid the Oz clinic in cash; I seem to recall there was a small discount for that.  My recommendation would be to get the total amount out before you travel as it can be difficult to find places there to exchange or withdraw money.


hi Ginger,

Can i know whats your before and after cm you lost after your calf reduction??

thanks!!


----------



## gingersnaps99

LOVE1SELF said:


> hi Ginger,
> 
> Can i know whats your before and after cm you lost after your calf reduction??
> 
> thanks!!


Hi Love1self,

My calves were about 36.5cm before, and between 32.5 and 33cm after.  I'm very happy with the shape and recovery


----------



## livinglife27

kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?


I think it will have to be healthy exercise routine - obviously one that focuses on your calves. Do a Google search for "calves exercise routine" - that should help!


----------



## Hannah Lai

try botox on calves! because botox minimizes muscles. So if your calves are big cz of big muscles, botox will work out.  calves reduction (neurotomy) can be quite dangerous.


----------



## kren

anyone's going for the calf surgery in Taiwan, Dr. Jong?

i'll like to discuss more about the trip.


----------



## julie88

christy2 said:


> hi
> thanks for the reply it would be good to speak with you though can't pm you as yet due to being new to the site - need to submit several messages!!!
> 
> i am awaiting reply from dr jong and dr park as not sure operation is suitable as yet due to shape of legs - just hoping that will be as desperate to change things
> 
> i take it you are from london?  keep in touch i would be very interested to learn how you get on and also if possible see some pics of before and after


hi christy, was just reading through the forum! its been a while.
I am planning my surgery in feb next year around 15th feb-29th feb return..

would love to go with somebody
i am also from the uk, London.

i still have allot of planning to do, however dr park has said that i am an ideal candidate and has sent before and after pics of my calfs which i love!
anyways message me, and let me know of your plans

julie88


----------



## LOVE1SELF

cc.mademoiselle said:


> Hi, I'm planning on going to Korea early November to have this done too.
> Is anyone going in that time? Love to have company and hopefully do some shopping too!



Hi!! R u in Korea, and done with your Surgery? do you mind to share your experience??

Cheers!!

P.S, I am planning to go there next Nov, the weather will be colder and I will be able to save enough money by then!!


----------



## blossoms

To all ladies who already went to surgery,

I have some questions about the recovery. As I will have an appointment with Dr.Jong in Taiwan next month. And Dr.Jong recommend me to stay in Taiwan around 14 days. However, not recommend to walk a lot.

So What were you doing while recovery? Just stay at the hotel?
Or you went out for shopping? 
And were you go for surgery alone? 

The heels you wear after the surgery, are they in slope shape? 2 inch? or flat heel?

And Were you worry about the surgery? How to make youself so ready for the surgery?

To be sincere, my family are not agree with me to go...They said it seem dangerous. And I really feel sad... 

I dont want to make my family worry, but deep deep in my heart...I really want to wear something which is not long pants, long skirt anymore. I know everyone here understand my feeling.

I just want to know whether anyone got warn/ forbid/ discourage...from your family. And how you pass through that time?

I cant sleep....the closer the day one, the more I cant sleep. T_T

Anyone, please share your experience about the feeling!! please T_T

Thanks so much 

Hope to hear from anyone who had some experience.


----------



## blossoms

kren said:


> anyone's going for the calf surgery in Taiwan, Dr. Jong?
> 
> i'll like to discuss more about the trip.


I made an appointment with Dr.Jong in Taiwan, This month. mid December. You already went to Korea, didn't you?


----------



## blossoms

ChicagoSteph said:


> Hello.  I am 20 days post-op.  I had my surgery with Dr. Park at the Oz clinic.  I am 34 years old, Asian and from Chicago.  I am 5'1" (155 cm) and 103 pounds.  My calves were 34 cm on each side.  Dr. Park said my ideal was 32 cm.  I said "2 cm doesn't seem like that significant of a difference."  He said it would be a significant difference because the surgery would remove the bulkiness of my calves.  Of course, he was right.  I love my new legs!!
> 
> 1) My recovery has been smooth. I was able to walk to all of my follow up appointments with Dr. Park.  The first appointment was 3 days after surgery.  I walked to his office in heels.  His office is 2 blocks away from the Young Dong Hotel.  I was able to walk in flat shoes all of the other times.  It was slow, but do-able.
> 
> 2) Dr. Park uses spinal anesthetia with sedation now.  He says the recovery is faster and it was.  I was able to go to the bathroom as soon as the anesthetia wore off, about 6 hours after surgery.  No bedpan!!  Also, there is no annoying sore throat after surgery.  You will be cold after you wake up from surgery.  Don't be afraid to ask for an extra blanket.
> 
> 3)  I went to Korea and did the surgery by myself.  It is great if you have someone that can take 2 weeks off and go with you, but if not, that is okay.  If I can do it, you can do it.  My cell phone didn't work in Korea.  I was able to make phone calls on my Gmail account.  It cost one penny per minute.  The Young Dong Hotel gives you a cable to connect to the internet.  No wi-fi.  Also, they will give you a power adapter if you ask for one.
> 
> 4)  I took it easy on the stretching on Day 5 and Day 6 because I read about the muscle spasms that happen around these days.  Dr. Park said I wasn't stretching enough and had me come into his office everyday.
> 
> 5)  I got a pill packet after surgery.  I think there is a muscle relaxer and digestive aid in the pill packet.  Immediately after I finished the pill packet, I felt it.  My legs cramped up faster.  Stretching took longer.
> 
> 6)  I did 2 aspirations at home.  The actual pain wasn't bad.  The worst part was the mental anguish of having to poke myself.  I found that if I pinched my skin, it didn't hurt at all.
> 
> 7)  I felt that I was going 2 steps backwards in the stretching when I went to bed.  My feet tended to point downwards (plantar flexion).  I wanted them to point upwards (dorsiflexion) or at least be in neutral position.  It helped when I wore a soft ankle support when I went to sleep.  They are about $10 each.
> 
> 8)  The flight home was a little rough.  Get an aisle seat so it will be easier for you to do the stretches.
> 
> 9)  Dr. Park is A++++++.
> 
> If anyone has questions, please post.  If you are from Chicago and are thinking about this surgery, I will be happy to meet you!
> 
> =-)


hi,

Would like to ask you about the time you stayed there. How long have you been there? and while stayed there what were u do? just stayed in the hotel? Or you did some shopping?


----------



## cutesnoppy

Hi blossoms,

I had my done by Dr Jong last Dec. Here are my experience:

I stayed in Taiwan for 11 days

So What were you doing while recovery? Just stay at the hotel? 
Or you went out for shopping? 
I mainly stay in the hotel & rest. I brought along my labtop & DVD to watch. I only went shopping for food.
And were you go for surgery alone? I went there alone.

The heels you wear after the surgery, are they in slope shape? 2 inch? or flat heel? I wore 2 inch platform for ~10 days than change to flat

And Were you worry about the surgery? How to make youself so ready for the surgery? I was very busy with my work before I left home, hence do not have much time to think much about it. However, when I arrive in Taiwan, I started to asked myself if it is the right choice. I started to get worried and I did think of backing up. What I did was to focus on the nice calves that I wanted & it helps me through.

To be sincere, my family are not agree with me to go...They said it seem dangerous. And I really feel sad... It is not a simple procedure and they are concern about you

I dont want to make my family worry, but deep deep in my heart...I really want to wear something which is not long pants, long skirt anymore. I know everyone here understand my feeling.

I just want to know whether anyone got warn/ forbid/ discourage...from your family. And how you pass through that time? Sorry, in this area is hard for me to advice. I did not inform any family members

All the best.


----------



## blossoms

cutesnoppy said:


> Hi blossoms,
> 
> I had my done by Dr Jong last Dec. Here are my experience:
> 
> I stayed in Taiwan for 11 days
> 
> So What were you doing while recovery? Just stay at the hotel?
> Or you went out for shopping?
> I mainly stay in the hotel & rest. I brought along my labtop & DVD to watch. I only went shopping for food.
> And were you go for surgery alone? I went there alone.
> 
> The heels you wear after the surgery, are they in slope shape? 2 inch? or flat heel? I wore 2 inch platform for ~10 days than change to flat
> 
> And Were you worry about the surgery? How to make youself so ready for the surgery? I was very busy with my work before I left home, hence do not have much time to think much about it. However, when I arrive in Taiwan, I started to asked myself if it is the right choice. I started to get worried and I did think of backing up. What I did was to focus on the nice calves that I wanted & it helps me through.
> 
> To be sincere, my family are not agree with me to go...They said it seem dangerous. And I really feel sad... It is not a simple procedure and they are concern about you
> 
> I dont want to make my family worry, but deep deep in my heart...I really want to wear something which is not long pants, long skirt anymore. I know everyone here understand my feeling.
> 
> I just want to know whether anyone got warn/ forbid/ discourage...from your family. And how you pass through that time? Sorry, in this area is hard for me to advice. I did not inform any family members
> 
> All the best.


Hi Cutesnoppy,

Thank you so much for your reply. I feel much more better now.
Anyways, how are your legs now? Stable? in the shape that you want?
Can you wear skirt now? ^^

Will update you ^^

Thank you again

Blossoms


----------



## kren

blossoms said:


> I made an appointment with Dr.Jong in Taiwan, This month. mid December. You already went to Korea, didn't you?


hi blossoms,

great to hear from you!

yes, i went over to korea in august, alone - all by myself.

well, it's a long story. 
i didnt get my surgery done with dr park, but i'm considering dr jong next year. 

i choose dr jong, because he'll take the shape of my calves into consideration.

i'll prefer a better looking shape of my legs, rather than just removing the bulging muscle. because dr park mentioned that my legs will look bowed, if i just remove the G. muscle.

please contact me at xxx Please don't post your email address publicly, but use our PM system

i'll like to keep in touch with you.
and trust me, going over there alone isnt going to be as easy as thought.
much more without much support.
i went over, without telling anyone my intention of the surgery. it was tough. but i'm glad to meet steph, and a lady (who had surgery with dr jong) i kept in touch through emails.

hope to hear from you soon!

kren )


----------



## whimsic

Wow ladies! Embrace your beautiful, shapely calves  I actually want to make mine bigger..

I have an extremely sedentary (read:lazy) lifestye. With a full time job and part time masters program, I don't have any time to exercise. I only walk from the car to the building. I am blessed with lean genes, but I still need to tone up a bit. I love shapely calves, I actually find that feminine and sexy.


----------



## gingersnaps99

blossoms said:


> To all ladies who already went to surgery,
> 
> I have some questions about the recovery. As I will have an appointment with Dr.Jong in Taiwan next month. And Dr.Jong recommend me to stay in Taiwan around 14 days. However, not recommend to walk a lot.
> 
> So What were you doing while recovery? Just stay at the hotel?
> Or you went out for shopping?
> And were you go for surgery alone?
> 
> The heels you wear after the surgery, are they in slope shape? 2 inch? or flat heel?
> 
> And Were you worry about the surgery? How to make youself so ready for the surgery?
> 
> To be sincere, my family are not agree with me to go...They said it seem dangerous. And I really feel sad...
> 
> I dont want to make my family worry, but deep deep in my heart...I really want to wear something which is not long pants, long skirt anymore. I know everyone here understand my feeling.
> 
> I just want to know whether anyone got warn/ forbid/ discourage...from your family. And how you pass through that time?
> 
> I cant sleep....the closer the day one, the more I cant sleep. T_T
> 
> Anyone, please share your experience about the feeling!! please T_T
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Hope to hear from anyone who had some experience.



Hi blossom,

To answer your questions:

So What were you doing while recovery? Just stay at the hotel?
Or you went out for shopping? 
I mostly stayed at the hotel and watched tv and movies on my laptop.  You'll want to keep your legs elevated as much as possible so you need to prepare stuff to watch or read so you don't get bored.  I went out shopping around day 10, but not for long.  I went sightseeing on day 12 and was ok but I would not have done this if I was alone. 


And were you go for surgery alone? 
No, I had a family member come with me to keep my company. 

The heels you wear after the surgery, are they in slope shape? 2 inch? or flat heel?
I wore shoes with a 2 inch wedged heel from the clinic back to the hotel after the surgery but never wore them again after.  Wearing flat shoes and walking barefoot helps stretch the calf more and I think that helped with my recovery. 

And Were you worry about the surgery? How to make youself so ready for the surgery?
I was worried about going under general anesthetic, but not really anything else.  I knew that the results may not be perfect but I wanted to change my legs and had wanted to do the surgery for a long time.  I prepared for the surgery by stretching alot in the weeks leading up to it.  I'd recommend buying arnica gel and tablets to take as they can help with bruising.


----------



## scaredcat

Hello girls!! I have found my sisters!! I have always been ashamed of my calves and I thought I was like the only girl in the world with them. Of course I knew that was not true but now I see you all and I just wanna say thanks for even posting and sharing because it makes it a little bit better to know there are others struggling and trying!! I never considered surgery but seems that everyone is having positive review. Please let me know if otherwise as you can tell, Im a scared cat and will not do it if it is dangerous. 

Anyhow, I have some non-surgical tips I thought I'd share. Having monitored my weight and calf size for donkey years, I find that I am at my smallest when I am at my lightest. I read that with extra weight, we do gain muscle even if we do not exercise because the calf muscles gain to cope with the extra weight. So, I would say try and lose the most weight you can with good diet and then go on to the surgery. I mean, just a thought. Also, do avoid calf raises and walking uphill. And spinning classes. I have found that they do nothing but bulk me up. 

Good luck to those going to do the surgery!!! If there is anyone in England who wants to email or chat, please get in touch. Im really considering surgery now....


----------



## scaredcat

marshmallow_ said:


> Ok ladies, short update on my recovery.
> It has been 6 months since my surgery and my mood changed from super excited and happy to not so satisfied anymore.
> 
> My previous calf circumference was 35,5cm, I had a really fast recovery and as long as I wore I compression bandages my calves were around 32/33cm after surgery.
> At the 3 months mark, I stopped wearing compression bandages and felt ok, my calves were about 33,5cm and I think this was also the time I could run completely normal and I didnt feel the calves at all anymore.
> Now 6 months post-op I noticed my calves got bigger and bigger. When I measured them today they were 34,5cm. I know the healing process is long and there might be swelling up to a year, but my calves dont feel swollen, they feel hard (you can basically feel the muscles).
> 
> Im not gonna lie, this makes me really sad. Before I went to Korea for calf reduction, I already tried liposuction on my calves  it didnt work of course. Then all the money I spent for this calf reduction surgery, I dont want to end with only loosing one centimeter. Im really frightened it continues like that and my calves will get back to their old shape in the next few months
> 
> 
> Ladies, did anyone experience the same in the healing period? Did your calves get bigger around the 6 post-op mark? Im so frightened of a hypertrophy of the remaining muscles
> 
> Any help????


Hi Marshmallow, just wondering how you are doing since your update post. Did it get better?


----------



## scaredcat

christy2 said:


> hi
> 
> i am a 39 year old female from manchester area - is anyone from england / scotland planning on having this surgery between nov and next march/ april time -as apprehensive about going alone and being in pain!
> 
> thanks


Hi Christy, I am from London and would like to do this next year as well! I am new and cannot PM. Please get in touch


----------



## christy2

julie88 said:


> hi christy, was just reading through the forum! its been a while.
> I am planning my surgery in feb next year around 15th feb-29th feb return..
> 
> would love to go with somebody
> i am also from the uk, London.
> 
> i still have allot of planning to do, however dr park has said that i am an ideal candidate and has sent before and after pics of my calfs which i love!
> anyways message me, and let me know of your plans
> 
> julie88


 
Hi 

Sorry for delay in replying I have not been on the forum for some weeks now - it is great to hear that you are from the uk and considering similar surgery however Dr Park replied to say that his surgery would not be suitable for me - I have since had several emails to Dr Jong who can offer surgery - please let me know how you progress with things - have you spoken to your family about this - what are their thoughts I would be very interested to know?  Have you definitely made up your mind or do you have some reservations - i find it all quite anxiety provoking especially the thought of going alone.  I do feel determined that this is something I should pursue as have spent so much of my life affected by this in many ways?  

christy2


----------



## christy2

scaredcat said:


> Hi Christy, I am from London and would like to do this next year as well! I am new and cannot PM. Please get in touch


Hi 

Are you definitely thinking of having surgery and if so - Dr park or Dr Jong - have you any thoughts as yet?  It looks like only Dr Jong can offer surgery to me though it would be great to share this experience with someone rather than going it alone.   I have not even spoke to family about this - have you?

christy2


----------



## scaredcat

christy2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you definitely thinking of having surgery and if so - Dr park or Dr Jong - have you any thoughts as yet?  It looks like only Dr Jong can offer surgery to me though it would be great to share this experience with someone rather than going it alone.   I have not even spoke to family about this - have you?
> 
> christy2


Hi Christy, 
I have been thinking of doing it with Dr Park but had no idea that some of us may not be suitable so I just took pics and will send them to him. I ran through your posts and you mentioned it is because the problem is with your lower and not upper calves? And I am just wondering if you will be willing to share why that may be a problem for Dr Park? I may have the same problem as my lower calves are large. As for family, this is major problem for me. I have not told family yet. I told 2 close friends since I found this website. I read your earlier posts and I know what you mean by this has affected so much of your life. I feel the same. I really am scared (see my name???)) but I feel that I will always wonder if I do not do this. I think once I do it, I can then move on and either it and wear skirts bravely or hide behind trousers for the rest of my life. 

Right now, I am researching on the function of the various muscles because I believe every muscle has a function and is in the body for a reason. If I am going to ask a surgeon to remove part of it, I want to know what I will be missing. I am very happy to share the information I find with you and anyone else on the forum but I do not want to post too much because I know some people do not want to know too much and just want to "just do it". Will update you once I hear from Dr Park. 

S

ps: when are you going to see Dr Jong? Decided yet?


----------



## scaredcat

Okie girls, sorry. I just need one more post to move from newbie to full fledged member so here it is. have a good day all.....


----------



## Keleidoscope36

Hello all...is anyone going around march 2012 to dr park/ Korea for the surgery? I have been a
Thinking about this procedure for over  a yr now...I guess I'm just scared to  but I so want to do it .

marshmallow,are u happy with the results of the operation? Did the circumference of your calves shrink after the 6 months pd?


----------



## blossoms

hi Kren,

Now I am in Taipei, I came here with my husband. Not alone. And yes it is true, we cant come here alone. It really really hard time to be alone here. Especially, after operation done. It really difficult to move, to do anything, you really need a super big support from the person who love you.

My operation was done and now i am at the hotel for recovery. I am still worry whether I can fly back to my home town in the next 5 days or not. because the doctor not recommend to walk much. So it is impossible if not walk too much at the airport.

Overall Dr.Jong take a good care of you. All staffs are great! 
Let's me know if you wanna know anything. I will go to take a pain killer medicine....and take some rest....

keep in touch.

Blossoms




kren said:


> hi blossoms,
> 
> great to hear from you!
> 
> yes, i went over to korea in august, alone - all by myself.
> 
> well, it's a long story.
> i didnt get my surgery done with dr park, but i'm considering dr jong next year.
> 
> i choose dr jong, because he'll take the shape of my calves into consideration.
> 
> i'll prefer a better looking shape of my legs, rather than just removing the bulging muscle. because dr park mentioned that my legs will look bowed, if i just remove the G. muscle.
> 
> please contact me at xxx Please don't post your email address publicly, but use our PM system
> 
> i'll like to keep in touch with you.
> and trust me, going over there alone isnt going to be as easy as thought.
> much more without much support.
> i went over, without telling anyone my intention of the surgery. it was tough. but i'm glad to meet steph, and a lady (who had surgery with dr jong) i kept in touch through emails.
> 
> hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> kren )


----------



## blossoms

gingersnaps99 said:


> Hi blossom,
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 
> So What were you doing while recovery? Just stay at the hotel?
> Or you went out for shopping?
> I mostly stayed at the hotel and watched tv and movies on my laptop.  You'll want to keep your legs elevated as much as possible so you need to prepare stuff to watch or read so you don't get bored.  I went out shopping around day 10, but not for long.  I went sightseeing on day 12 and was ok but I would not have done this if I was alone.
> 
> 
> And were you go for surgery alone?
> No, I had a family member come with me to keep my company.
> 
> The heels you wear after the surgery, are they in slope shape? 2 inch? or flat heel?
> I wore shoes with a 2 inch wedged heel from the clinic back to the hotel after the surgery but never wore them again after.  Wearing flat shoes and walking barefoot helps stretch the calf more and I think that helped with my recovery.
> 
> And Were you worry about the surgery? How to make youself so ready for the surgery?
> I was worried about going under general anesthetic, but not really anything else.  I knew that the results may not be perfect but I wanted to change my legs and had wanted to do the surgery for a long time.  I prepared for the surgery by stretching alot in the weeks leading up to it.  I'd recommend buying arnica gel and tablets to take as they can help with bruising.


Hi Gingersnaps99,

Thank you so much for your reply. Now I am in Taipei and in the hotel for recovery.
It was great that my husband come with me or I might call off the operation. 

IT a bit difficult for me since I cant speak local language. so difficult to communicate and people here not speak english that much.

Now i feel pain...and need to take a pain killer and rest.
Oh! one thing, i am difficult to go to the toilet....how did you do? you family member carried you to toilet?
Very hard time for me now....


----------



## Keleidoscope36

tanya984 said:


> ChicagoSteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.  I am 20 days post-op.  I had my surgery with Dr. Park at the Oz clinic.  I am 34 years old, Asian and from Chicago.  I am 5'1" (155 cm) and 103 pounds.  My calves were 34 cm on each side.  Dr. Park said my ideal was 32 cm.  I said "2 cm doesn't seem like that significant of a difference."  He said it would be a significant difference because the surgery would remove the bulkiness of my calves.  Of course, he was right.  I love my new legs!!
> 
> 1) My recovery has been smooth. I was able to walk to all of my follow up appointments with Dr. Park.  The first appointment was 3 days after surgery.  I walked to his office in heels.  His office is 2 blocks away from the Young Dong Hotel.  I was able to walk in flat shoes all of the other times.  It was slow, but do-able.
> 
> 2) Dr. Park uses spinal anesthetia with sedation now.  He says the recovery is faster and it was.  I was able to go to the bathroom as soon as the anesthetia wore off, about 6 hours after surgery.  No bedpan!!  Also, there is no annoying sore throat after surgery.  You will be cold after you wake up from surgery.  Don't be afraid to ask for an extra blanket.
> 
> 3)  I went to Korea and did the surgery by myself.  It is great if you have someone that can take 2 weeks off and go with you, but if not, that is okay.  If I can do it, you can do it.  My cell phone didn't work in Korea.  I was able to make phone calls on my Gmail account.  It cost one penny per minute.  The Young Dong Hotel gives you a cable to connect to the internet.  No wi-fi.  Also, they will give you a power adapter if you ask for one.
> 
> 4)  I took it easy on the stretching on Day 5 and Day 6 because I read about the muscle spasms that happen around these days.  Dr. Park said I wasn't stretching enough and had me come into his office everyday.
> 
> 5)  I got a pill packet after surgery.  I think there is a muscle relaxer and digestive aid in the pill packet.  Immediately after I finished the pill packet, I felt it.  My legs cramped up faster.  Stretching took longer.
> 
> 6)  I did 2 aspirations at home.  The actual pain wasn't bad.  The worst part was the mental anguish of having to poke myself.  I found that if I pinched my skin, it didn't hurt at all.
> 
> 7)  I felt that I was going 2 steps backwards in the stretching when I went to bed.  My feet tended to point downwards (plantar flexion).  I wanted them to point upwards (dorsiflexion) or at least be in neutral position.  It helped when I wore a soft ankle support when I went to sleep.  They are about $10 each.
> 
> 8)  The flight home was a little rough.  Get an aisle seat so it will be easier for you to do the stretches.
> 
> 9)  Dr. Park is A++++++.
> 
> If anyone has questions, please post.  If you are from Chicago and are thinking about this surgery, I will be happy to meet you!
> 
> It sounds like you had a great experience with Dr. Park.  That's fabulous.  Would you be willing to email before and after pictures?  Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## scaredcat

blossoms said:


> Hi Gingersnaps99,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply. Now I am in Taipei and in the hotel for recovery.
> It was great that my husband come with me or I might call off the operation.
> 
> IT a bit difficult for me since I cant speak local language. so difficult to communicate and people here not speak english that much.
> 
> Now i feel pain...and need to take a pain killer and rest.
> Oh! one thing, i am difficult to go to the toilet....how did you do? you family member carried you to toilet?
> Very hard time for me now....


Hi Blossoms, congratulations on getting the ops done. Can you share a bit more why you find it is a hard time? Good thing you have your husband with you. Do you mind if I PM you? I will like to learn more about the procedure with Dr Jong. Thank you...

S


----------



## scaredcat

Keleidoscope36 said:


> Hi Keleidoscope,
> 
> I was a bit worried about going under general anaesthetic. What is spinal anaesthetic? Is it painful? Did Dr Park explain why it helps recovery?
> 
> thanks
> S


----------



## scaredcat

christy2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you definitely thinking of having surgery and if so - Dr park or Dr Jong - have you any thoughts as yet?  It looks like only Dr Jong can offer surgery to me though it would be great to share this experience with someone rather than going it alone.   I have not even spoke to family about this - have you?
> 
> christy2


Hi Christy, since my last reply to you, I have heard from Dr Park. I sent him photos of front and back view of calves and he sent me back a picture of another case he operated on and I take that to mean that he could help me so I will very likely see him. Just to update you. Have you decided to go? Do let me know if you will like to chat. I could send you my email. I just PM yet. Not enough posts I think. Good luck whatever you decide...

S


----------



## scaredcat

ChicagoSteph said:


> Hello.  I am 20 days post-op.  I had my surgery with Dr. Park at the Oz clinic.  I am 34 years old, Asian and from Chicago.  I am 5'1" (155 cm) and 103 pounds.  My calves were 34 cm on each side.  Dr. Park said my ideal was 32 cm.  I said "2 cm doesn't seem like that significant of a difference."  He said it would be a significant difference because the surgery would remove the bulkiness of my calves.  Of course, he was right.  I love my new legs!!
> 
> 1) My recovery has been smooth. I was able to walk to all of my follow up appointments with Dr. Park.  The first appointment was 3 days after surgery.  I walked to his office in heels.  His office is 2 blocks away from the Young Dong Hotel.  I was able to walk in flat shoes all of the other times.  It was slow, but do-able.
> 
> 2) Dr. Park uses spinal anesthetia with sedation now.  He says the recovery is faster and it was.  I was able to go to the bathroom as soon as the anesthetia wore off, about 6 hours after surgery.  No bedpan!!  Also, there is no annoying sore throat after surgery.  You will be cold after you wake up from surgery.  Don't be afraid to ask for an extra blanket.
> 
> 3)  I went to Korea and did the surgery by myself.  It is great if you have someone that can take 2 weeks off and go with you, but if not, that is okay.  If I can do it, you can do it.  My cell phone didn't work in Korea.  I was able to make phone calls on my Gmail account.  It cost one penny per minute.  The Young Dong Hotel gives you a cable to connect to the internet.  No wi-fi.  Also, they will give you a power adapter if you ask for one.
> 
> 4)  I took it easy on the stretching on Day 5 and Day 6 because I read about the muscle spasms that happen around these days.  Dr. Park said I wasn't stretching enough and had me come into his office everyday.
> 
> 5)  I got a pill packet after surgery.  I think there is a muscle relaxer and digestive aid in the pill packet.  Immediately after I finished the pill packet, I felt it.  My legs cramped up faster.  Stretching took longer.
> 
> 6)  I did 2 aspirations at home.  The actual pain wasn't bad.  The worst part was the mental anguish of having to poke myself.  I found that if I pinched my skin, it didn't hurt at all.
> 
> 7)  I felt that I was going 2 steps backwards in the stretching when I went to bed.  My feet tended to point downwards (plantar flexion).  I wanted them to point upwards (dorsiflexion) or at least be in neutral position.  It helped when I wore a soft ankle support when I went to sleep.  They are about $10 each.
> 
> 8)  The flight home was a little rough.  Get an aisle seat so it will be easier for you to do the stretches.
> 
> 9)  Dr. Park is A++++++.
> 
> If anyone has questions, please post.  If you are from Chicago and are thinking about this surgery, I will be happy to meet you!
> 
> =-)


Hi ChicagoSteph, I have a question on the spinal anaesthetic. Was it painful when it was administered? Did Dr Park explain why it is better than GA (I suppose GA is never really good huh)? I am a bit worried about going under GA.  And how are your measurements now? Do you see a difference? And how about the scarring? Just to add also very impressed you went alone and took everything in stride and so upbeat!! Very encouraging...


----------



## scaredcat

Girls, my last post of the day. Dr Park said I need to lose about 6 to 8 cm to get to my ideal calf size. Has anyone lost that much? If so, I will be very interested to hear! And I was wondering if the more you lose, the harder the recovery because more of the muscle is removed?


----------



## Keleidoscope36

Hi scared cat, I havent undergone the operation...I too am too scared to try! I'm hoping I can go either end of feb or mar this year :s ....I was hoping chicagosteph or marshmallow can shed more light on how effective the ops is... I have also undergone Botox but it had no effect sadly on my calves


----------



## Keleidoscope36

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## Keleidoscope36

scaredcat said:


> Keleidoscope36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Keleidoscope,
> 
> I was a bit worried about going under general anaesthetic. What is spinal anaesthetic? Is it painful? Did Dr Park explain why it helps recovery?
> 
> thanks
> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, I think that was chicagosteph! Sorry for the confusion :s
Click to expand...


----------



## shopaholism

Yup...I feel your pain. I have naturally enormous calves (it's a hallmark of my figure type)...I only do the elliptical for cardio because of foot problems (old tendon injury on one, newly irritated bunion on the other) and through a 30-lb weight loss and some yo-yoing thereafter, my calves haven't really changed in size at all  If I had some extra time I'd totally give Pilates a shot--not sure if I will this semester, though! As it is I think I'll be laying off the gym a bit while my foot heals--oddly enough, I seem to lose weight when I'm not working out (cardio kind of ramps up my appetite)


----------



## scaredcat

Keleidoscope36 said:


> Hi scared cat, I havent undergone the operation...I too am too scared to try! I'm hoping I can go either end of feb or mar this year :s ....I was hoping chicagosteph or marshmallow can shed more light on how effective the ops is... I have also undergone Botox but it had no effect sadly on my calves


Merry Christmas. I was scared too when I found this website about 3 weeks ago I think. Suddenly I had a choice but needed courage. Now I am not so scared. I talked to a couple of close friends who were neutral. I did not tell family yet and I would say don't until you have decided. Best of all, I wrote to the doctor I wanted. I think you have done that. Don't be scared. Whatever happens, you will be ok because at the end of the day, even if you back out of it, you are still beautiful. We are all girls, remember that, so we are all beautiful. I very much doubt you have bigger calves than me and although I badly want to change, if you ask me if I can live with them, yes I can! And so can you. So whatever you decide, do not worry. And I read up a lot on the different muscles. It helps to know what and how it will be removed. If you want to chat on email, please let me know. I still do not have PM privileges....don't know why...

xxx
S


----------



## scaredcat

Keleidoscope36 said:


> Hi scared cat, I havent undergone the operation...I too am too scared to try! I'm hoping I can go either end of feb or mar this year :s ....I was hoping chicagosteph or marshmallow can shed more light on how effective the ops is... I have also undergone Botox but it had no effect sadly on my calves


Oh, I wanted to add, I think the surgery is in the long term better than Botox because although it is invasive, it is not toxic. I think it is called Botox toxin (scary) and I cannot imagine people injecting toxin in themselves periodically which will affect the liver and kidney over the long term. So, I am glad it did no good for you! Check out this German plastic surgery website for the explanation of the different muscles. Haha, no doubt some of the information he got was provided by Asia, I still think he presented it in a very clear way and after reading, I felt a bit better. There is a picture of the various muscles and an explanation of their function. http://www.iatrum.com/en/calf-reduction-surgery.html

S


----------



## scaredcat

shopaholism said:


> Yup...I feel your pain. I have naturally enormous calves (it's a hallmark of my figure type)...I only do the elliptical for cardio because of foot problems (old tendon injury on one, newly irritated bunion on the other) and through a 30-lb weight loss and some yo-yoing thereafter, my calves haven't really changed in size at all  If I had some extra time I'd totally give Pilates a shot--not sure if I will this semester, though! As it is I think I'll be laying off the gym a bit while my foot heals--oddly enough, I seem to lose weight when I'm not working out (cardio kind of ramps up my appetite)


Wow, 30 lb weight loss?? Can I just say, amazing. Well, in my experience, I actually gained weight in my calves when I gained weight and I actually reduced when I lost weight although it is proportionately less so my calves remain a lot bigger than the rest of my body. Maybe you should measure and you will see it did go down, even a little bit! Last week, I started walking on flat road and for a long period and it seemed to have gone down 1 cm ) and Im so happy. Now, I think it probably gained over Xmas wahhh


----------



## shopaholism

scaredcat said:


> Wow, 30 lb weight loss?? Can I just say, amazing. Well, in my experience, I actually gained weight in my calves when I gained weight and I actually reduced when I lost weight although it is proportionately less so my calves remain a lot bigger than the rest of my body. Maybe you should measure and you will see it did go down, even a little bit! Last week, I started walking on flat road and for a long period and it seemed to have gone down 1 cm ) and Im so happy. Now, I think it probably gained over Xmas wahhh



Yup, I thought that would happen--but I did measure before and after, and the difference in circumference (between ~165 lbs and a much healthier 135) was like 1/4 inch--hardly anything. Both my parents have tree trunk calves, though (my mom has the very common "Skittle" figure, not quite a pear, but basically flat everywhere except thunder thighs and big ol calves, kinda bowed legs. I don't really know men's figure types, but my dad is just big all over, lol)


----------



## Keleidoscope36

shopaholism said:


> Yup...I feel your pain. I have naturally enormous calves (it's a hallmark of my figure type)...I only do the elliptical for cardio because of foot problems (old tendon injury on one, newly irritated bunion on the other) and through a 30-lb weight loss and some yo-yoing thereafter, my calves haven't really changed in size at all  If I had some extra time I'd totally give Pilates a shot--not sure if I will this semester, though! As it is I think I'll be laying off the gym a bit while my foot heals--oddly enough, I seem to lose weight when I'm not working out (cardio kind of ramps up my appetite)



You know what you're right - I think exercise can increase or make the calves bigger. I measured mine two years ago when I was still actively going to the gym- it was36. I had to stop my membership due to work so I  have not been exercising . Its now currently 34 - but still it looks like a man's calves - really annoying the he'll out of me!


----------



## scaredcat

Hi, 34 cm is quite alright? Some girls here are reduced to 33 or 32 only?


----------



## scaredcat

Has anyone decided to go to Dr Park in April/May? I may be going around then


----------



## shopaholism

scaredcat said:


> Hi, 34 cm is quite alright? Some girls here are reduced to 33 or 32 only?



ha, 34 cm. would look like stick legs on me! I just measured again...15", or 38 cm. (I'm currently a little less than 140 lbs)

Honestly--assuming you girls who are consulting with Dr. Park are of Korean or other East Asian descent--I would find it almost unnatural to see an Asian girl with small calves, because about 90% of you have the Skittle figure type (basically petite everywhere, but with short, muscular legs), as do most of my Eastern European relatives. (I have to wonder if it's a cold weather adaptation for our ancestors, since Russians and Asians have Siberia in common, and big calves like ours on short legs are less likely to get frostbitten than long, skinny limbs, whose blood has further to travel to get back to the heart)


----------



## scaredcat

shopaholism said:


> ha, 34 cm. would look like stick legs on me! I just measured again...15", or 38 cm. (I'm currently a little less than 140 lbs)
> 
> Honestly--assuming you girls who are consulting with Dr. Park are of Korean or other East Asian descent--I would find it almost unnatural to see an Asian girl with small calves, because about 90% of you have the Skittle figure type (basically petite everywhere, but with short, muscular legs), as do most of my Eastern European relatives. (I have to wonder if it's a cold weather adaptation for our ancestors, since Russians and Asians have Siberia in common, and big calves like ours on short legs are less likely to get frostbitten than long, skinny limbs, whose blood has further to travel to get back to the heart)


haha...it's not me that is 34 unfortunately....it is K36 above. i would be happy with 34, i think. or would i want less less less?  K36, sorry, not "belittling" your pain. I know like 34 can be bad too. I was around 35 to 6 at some point when i wasnt gyming, climbing, working out. And still I wanted it to look smaller because I think it is the muscularity which gives it bulk and manly shape. Sighs. I am wondering where the rest of the girls who have been through the surgery are...hopefully post Christmas shopping for knee high boots. And then I hope they return to share more experiences and give some advice. Im almost decided on the procedure. And have very practical questions like what are the must brings. Compression stockings? What else? Im also wondering if the painkillers help and how much they take and then the antibiotics. And to share experiences in general about how they felt, did they feel tired? Could they eat? Was there room service in the hotel? If not, have to walk out to get food?!

And which anaesthetic to choose-spinal or general. Seems stupid I know cos a lot of people will go for spinal? But i hear it is painful to administer. Can someone share? This is quite a big question for me as I am quite concerned about the anaesthetic. And the post op care- the aspiration. Dont want to POKE myself!! I told Dr Park and he said he will do aspiration for 1st 2 weeks and then later will teach me! I think he ignored I said I didnt want to poke myself..


----------



## scaredcat

More questions:

1. I checked and the procedure is done by an endoscopic pencil. Anyone knows if that is correct. No graphic details please. I just want to know enough but not too much. I am thinking that the incision is quite small. 2 cm? Can only do endoscopic then?

2. Which airlines did you fly? 

3. How did you get to hotel from airport? There were a few options I read from the website

4. Can you walk unassisted after the one day stay in the clinic post op? As in walk to your hotel room?

5. How did you sleep with legs raised? Were they propped up on pillows? 

6. For those who have given birth, what is the level of pain compared to childbirth? I dont know what Im after in this question. If you say childbirth, I am going to freak out too cos I want kids too! But at least it means Im training to endure pain....yikes....

thanks everyone!


----------



## scaredcat

shopaholism said:


> ha, 34 cm. would look like stick legs on me! I just measured again...15", or 38 cm. (I'm currently a little less than 140 lbs)
> 
> Honestly--assuming you girls who are consulting with Dr. Park are of Korean or other East Asian descent--I would find it almost unnatural to see an Asian girl with small calves, because about 90% of you have the Skittle figure type (basically petite everywhere, but with short, muscular legs), as do most of my Eastern European relatives. (I have to wonder if it's a cold weather adaptation for our ancestors, since Russians and Asians have Siberia in common, and big calves like ours on short legs are less likely to get frostbitten than long, skinny limbs, whose blood has further to travel to get back to the heart)


Shopaholism, your post just gave me a thought. We dont wear high boots in winter do we? Well I dont cos I cant fit them! And so they are always cold....you see where im getting at? So if you are right....then what is happening is that this is a VICIOUS EVIL cycle. We get cold, so we remain bulky so we dont get frostbite. Nevermind that this evolutionary stuff happens over time. In our case, cold legs means fat legs! Maybe it is time to wear stockings to keep warm even under jeans


----------



## shopaholism

scaredcat said:


> Shopaholism, your post just gave me a thought. We dont wear high boots in winter do we? Well I dont cos I cant fit them! And so they are always cold....you see where im getting at? So if you are right....then what is happening is that this is a VICIOUS EVIL cycle. We get cold, so we remain bulky so we dont get frostbite. Nevermind that this evolutionary stuff happens over time. In our case, cold legs means fat legs! Maybe it is time to wear stockings to keep warm even under jeans



I think you have something there! I have exactly one pair of high boots that fits, besides my trusty Uggs (yeah, yeah, I look like an Eskimo, but at least my feet are warm). These high boots are a very stretchy pleather material, cuffed at the top like pirate boots. Because my feet are extra-wide (that might be a trait of the "pear" figure, definitely not the Skittle, but I also have bad inborn bunions) I have to size up anyway just to get my foot in, and most of the time the calf portion is still too small!


----------



## Keleidoscope36

shopaholism said:


> I think you have something there! I have exactly one pair of high boots that fits, besides my trusty Uggs (yeah, yeah, I look like an Eskimo, but at least my feet are warm). These high boots are a very stretchy pleather material, cuffed at the top like pirate boots. Because my feet are extra-wide (that might be a trait of the "pear" figure, definitely not the Skittle, but I also have bad inborn bunions) I have to size up anyway just to get my foot in, and most of the time the calf portion is still too small!



Me too..I haven't seen any boots that fit me! Oh well.


----------



## Keleidoscope36

scaredcat said:


> haha...it's not me that is 34 unfortunately....it is K36 above. i would be happy with 34, i think. or would i want less less less?  K36, sorry, not "belittling" your pain. I know like 34 can be bad too. I was around 35 to 6 at some point when i wasnt gyming, climbing, working out. And still I wanted it to look smaller because I think it is the muscularity which gives it bulk and manly shape. Sighs. I am wondering where the rest of the girls who have been through the surgery are...hopefully post Christmas shopping for knee high boots. And then I hope they return to share more experiences and give some advice. Im almost decided on the procedure. And have very practical questions like what are the must brings. Compression stockings? What else? Im also wondering if the painkillers help and how much they take and then the antibiotics. And to share experiences in general about how they felt, did they feel tired? Could they eat? Was there room service in the hotel? If not, have to lot of people will go for spinal? But i hear it is painful to administer. Can someone share? This is quite a big question for me as I am quite concerned about the anaesthetic. And the post op care- the aspiration. Dont want to POKE myself!! I told Dr Park and he said he will do aspiration for 1st 2 weeks and then later will teach me! I think he ignored I said I didnt want to poke myself..



hey no worries, no offense taken! It is just that I am too small just over 5 ft and I have huge bulging useless for calves!!!!!! Sigh..


----------



## Mangochutney

_Honestly--assuming you girls who are consulting with Dr. Park are of Korean or other East Asian descent--I would find it almost unnatural to see an Asian girl with small calves, because about 90% of you have the Skittle figure type (basically petite everywhere, but with short, muscular legs), as do most of my Eastern European relatives._ 

I've been in South Korea and in Japan and have to say the majority of Korean girls, I saw on the streets, had very nice slender calves. In Japan I noticed more "radish legs" and "O" legs as well.


----------



## Mangochutney

scaredcat said:


> haha...it's not me that is 34 unfortunately....it is K36 above. i would be happy with 34, i think. or would i want less less less?  K36, sorry, not "belittling" your pain. I know like 34 can be bad too. I was around 35 to 6 at some point when i wasnt gyming, climbing, working out. And still I wanted it to look smaller because I think it is the muscularity which gives it bulk and manly shape. Sighs. I am wondering where the rest of the girls who have been through the surgery are...hopefully post Christmas shopping for knee high boots. And then I hope they return to share more experiences and give some advice. Im almost decided on the procedure. And have very practical questions like what are the must brings. Compression stockings? What else? Im also wondering if the painkillers help and how much they take and then the antibiotics. And to share experiences in general about how they felt, did they feel tired? Could they eat? Was there room service in the hotel? If not, have to walk out to get food?!
> 
> And which anaesthetic to choose-spinal or general. Seems stupid I know cos a lot of people will go for spinal? But i hear it is painful to administer. Can someone share? This is quite a big question for me as I am quite concerned about the anaesthetic. And the post op care- the aspiration. Dont want to POKE myself!! I told Dr Park and he said he will do aspiration for 1st 2 weeks and then later will teach me! I think he ignored I said I didnt want to poke myself..



Hi, I had this surgery in September 2011 with Dr Park and I'll try to answer your questions. 
Painkillers help, but not much. When you have to stand up from your bed, the pain is so bad, no painkiller can make it better. 
Yes, I did feel tired after the operation but I could eat, although less than usual. You can order your meal in the hotel restaurant and they will bring it to your room. 
I have chosen SA due to less risk of complications. Pain was bearable. After the surgery your legs will be much more painfull. 
Dr Park will provide you with compression stockings and painkillers. But I would advise to bring probiotics. I found antibiotics the worst part, and they have to be taken 3 times per day for the whole week!


----------



## Mangochutney

scaredcat said:


> More questions:
> 
> 1. I checked and the procedure is done by an endoscopic pencil. Anyone knows if that is correct. No graphic details please. I just want to know enough but not too much. I am thinking that the incision is quite small. 2 cm? Can only do endoscopic then?
> 
> 2. Which airlines did you fly?
> 
> 3. How did you get to hotel from airport? There were a few options I read from the website
> 
> 4. Can you walk unassisted after the one day stay in the clinic post op? As in walk to your hotel room?
> 
> 5. How did you sleep with legs raised? Were they propped up on pillows?
> 
> 6. For those who have given birth, what is the level of pain compared to childbirth? I dont know what Im after in this question. If you say childbirth, I am going to freak out too cos I want kids too! But at least it means Im training to endure pain....yikes....
> 
> thanks everyone!



1. Yes, it's an endoscopic procedure and incision is indeed small, something like 2 cm.
2. Finnair (from Europe)
3. Official taxi 
4. I needed assistance to walk up and down the stairs in the hotel.
5. You can ask pillows in the hotel and put it under your mattress.


----------



## Keleidoscope36

Mangochutney said:


> 1. Yes, it's an endoscopic procedure and incision is indeed small, something like 2 cm.
> 2. Finnair (from Europe)
> 3. Official taxi
> 4. I needed assistance to walk up and down the stairs in the hotel.
> 5. You can ask pillows in the hotel and put it under your mattress.


2weeks?


----------



## Keleidoscope36

Mangochutney said:


> 1. Yes, it's an endoscopic procedure and incision is indeed small, something like 2 cm.
> 2. Finnair (from Europe)
> 3. Official taxi
> 4. I needed assistance to walk up and down the stairs in the hotel.
> 5. You can ask pillows in the hotel and put it under your mattress.



Hi mangoChutney tnx for sharing...are u satisfied with the results? Was it worth it? Where u able to go back to work asap?


----------



## Mangochutney

Keleidoscope36 said:


> 2weeks?



Hi Keleidoscope, I slept 2 weeks with legs elevated and needed some help to go down the stairs for 3 or 4 days. But please, also keep in mind that even the most simple things, like putting on jeans, lace up your shoes, going to WC, washing yourself etc. will become challenging for the first days after this surgery.


----------



## Mangochutney

Keleidoscope36 said:


> Hi mangoChutney tnx for sharing...are u satisfied with the results? Was it worth it? Where u able to go back to work asap?


I took 3 weeks of vacation and it was enough for me. When I was back to work I was able to walk normally. Yes, I am very much satisfied with the results but I think everyone has to decide for himself if it worth it. At the end it stays a surgery and if you can change your mind and be happy with yourself and your legs without operation, then it's even better I think


----------



## molly2010

Hi,

I also had this surgery quite recently (in May), so will try to answer some of your questions.

Firstly, I wouldn't advise going alone. I had it done at the same time as 2 other ladies I met on this forum and it made going through the whole operation so much easier. It is quite tough - you're in a lot of pain after, can't do very much for yourself and are pretty much confined to your hotel room for a few weeks, so having other people who were going through the same thing was great, and we actually ended up having a lot of fun together.

I had general anaesthesia, and did not feel like eating much for a few days after. The other 2 girls had spinal and were much less tired than I was after & had no loss of appetite etc.. 

We stayed in the Young Dong hotel - there's a shop about 100m up the road, I could walk there about 2 days after the surgery, but it literally took about an hour to get there and back and I had to stop to take breaks on the way. You also swell up a lot in the first few days whenever you walk anywhere, so you should try to stock up as much as you can on water, fruit, yoghurt etc., things that are easy to eat so you don't have to go to the shop too soon. 

I had read a lot here about people saying they were able to walk normally after a few weeks, but even a few months after I had the surgery, I was still walking with a limp, and I know the same was true for the other girls who had it done at the same time as me. Flying back to Europe after 2 weeks was quite difficult - if you can wait a little longer you should, even 2.5 or 3 weeks would be a lot easier. I still couldn't walk too much at this stage. After around 4 weeks I could walk longer distances, but as I mentioned before, with a limp and swelling afterwards. 

The pain after the surgery was quite bad for the first week - I also had this kind of setback around day 5 or day 6 that a lot of people on here have mentioned, where I seemed to regress and wasn't able to walk or do the stretches too much again. Getting up in the morning was always the most painful as you stiffen up overnight and initially, it would take me half an hour to gradually inch my way into standing position. (Even now my calves are still stiff in the morning and I have to stretch a little) All of this was, though, made so much easier by having other people there with me who were also going through the same thing, so if you can organise to go at the same time as someone else from here I would definitely recommend you do that.

The scar from the procedure is quite small and already I can barely see it unless I look very closely - just use some medipore/steristrips on them and they fade very quickly. 

Dr Park himself is great, very kind & very relaxed about the whole thing which puts you at ease.

So otherwise feel free to ask me any questions and I'll try to respond as best I can!

M


----------



## scaredcat

Mangochutney said:


> _Honestly--assuming you girls who are consulting with Dr. Park are of Korean or other East Asian descent--I would find it almost unnatural to see an Asian girl with small calves, because about 90% of you have the Skittle figure type (basically petite everywhere, but with short, muscular legs), as do most of my Eastern European relatives._
> 
> I've been in South Korea and in Japan and have to say the majority of Korean girls, I saw on the streets, had very nice slender calves. In Japan I noticed more "radish legs" and "O" legs as well.


I think Dr Park was responsible for the South Korean legs.....hehehe....


----------



## scaredcat

Mangochutney said:


> Hi, I had this surgery in September 2011 with Dr Park and I'll try to answer your questions.
> Painkillers help, but not much. When you have to stand up from your bed, the pain is so bad, no painkiller can make it better.
> Yes, I did feel tired after the operation but I could eat, although less than usual. You can order your meal in the hotel restaurant and they will bring it to your room.
> I have chosen SA due to less risk of complications. Pain was bearable. After the surgery your legs will be much more painfull.
> Dr Park will provide you with compression stockings and painkillers. But I would advise to bring probiotics. I found antibiotics the worst part, and they have to be taken 3 times per day for the whole week!


Hi Mangochutney, thank you for this. Will definitely bring probiotics. I dont suppose we can skip the antibiotics? I feel so bad for my good bacteria so I definitely think I will be very upset whenever I am taking the antibiotics. I have not taken any for a looong time. Did you feel anything after taking them? 

Another stupid question. Would crutches help with the pain you think? I wonder if anyone used crutches in the first week? Just to take the weight off the legs when standing up, walking etc....

S


----------



## scaredcat

molly2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also had this surgery quite recently (in May), so will try to answer some of your questions.
> 
> Firstly, I wouldn't advise going alone. I had it done at the same time as 2 other ladies I met on this forum and it made going through the whole operation so much easier. It is quite tough - you're in a lot of pain after, can't do very much for yourself and are pretty much confined to your hotel room for a few weeks, so having other people who were going through the same thing was great, and we actually ended up having a lot of fun together.
> 
> I had general anaesthesia, and did not feel like eating much for a few days after. The other 2 girls had spinal and were much less tired than I was after & had no loss of appetite etc..
> 
> We stayed in the Young Dong hotel - there's a shop about 100m up the road, I could walk there about 2 days after the surgery, but it literally took about an hour to get there and back and I had to stop to take breaks on the way. You also swell up a lot in the first few days whenever you walk anywhere, so you should try to stock up as much as you can on water, fruit, yoghurt etc., things that are easy to eat so you don't have to go to the shop too soon.
> 
> I had read a lot here about people saying they were able to walk normally after a few weeks, but even a few months after I had the surgery, I was still walking with a limp, and I know the same was true for the other girls who had it done at the same time as me. Flying back to Europe after 2 weeks was quite difficult - if you can wait a little longer you should, even 2.5 or 3 weeks would be a lot easier. I still couldn't walk too much at this stage. After around 4 weeks I could walk longer distances, but as I mentioned before, with a limp and swelling afterwards.
> 
> The pain after the surgery was quite bad for the first week - I also had this kind of setback around day 5 or day 6 that a lot of people on here have mentioned, where I seemed to regress and wasn't able to walk or do the stretches too much again. Getting up in the morning was always the most painful as you stiffen up overnight and initially, it would take me half an hour to gradually inch my way into standing position. (Even now my calves are still stiff in the morning and I have to stretch a little) All of this was, though, made so much easier by having other people there with me who were also going through the same thing, so if you can organise to go at the same time as someone else from here I would definitely recommend you do that.
> 
> The scar from the procedure is quite small and already I can barely see it unless I look very closely - just use some medipore/steristrips on them and they fade very quickly.
> 
> Dr Park himself is great, very kind & very relaxed about the whole thing which puts you at ease.
> 
> So otherwise feel free to ask me any questions and I'll try to respond as best I can!
> 
> M


Hi Molly, thanks-yes, was thinking of staying longer in Korea. Do you feel that you are still in recovery? Do you think the stiffness in the morning is to stay or is it getting better? Any more pain? Could you also share why you decided on GA and not SA? How are your results? Happy with them? Was it worth it?


S


----------



## scaredcat

Hello girls (and boys?), just want to say, hey, it will be 2012 soon! Thank you all for reading and replying to me. I hope 2012 will be a good year and a new beginning for many!

This forum has been so great. Started out giving me a headache because though I have known of this procedure for sometime, I never seriously considered it until this forum. I used to think only really crazy girls do this. Then I read your posts, and read the decision making stages, the deliberations, the thoughts, the experiences, fears, joy, pain etc etc and I realise, hey, these are all intelligent women! Not just fanatics! And so it gave me 3 days of headache because for the first time, I had to make a decision too because this could really be an option! So thanks girls. I do not know if I will do it eventually. I hope so but even if I back out, I want to thank you all because it is not the same. I know so much more now about calves, G muscle, S muscle etc etc, exercises to avoid. 

HAPPY 2012!!

xxx
S


----------



## Keleidoscope36

scaredcat said:


> Has anyone decided to go to Dr Park in April/May? I may be going around then


I was thinking of going around end of feb but it may be too soon. Let me know how your plans firm up. I may decide to go second week of may till end of may.


----------



## Mangochutney

scaredcat said:


> Hi Mangochutney, thank you for this. Will definitely bring probiotics. I dont suppose we can skip the antibiotics? I feel so bad for my good bacteria so I definitely think I will be very upset whenever I am taking the antibiotics. I have not taken any for a looong time. Did you feel anything after taking them?
> 
> Another stupid question. Would crutches help with the pain you think? I wonder if anyone used crutches in the first week? Just to take the weight off the legs when standing up, walking etc....
> 
> S


Hi Scaredcat,  I didn't bring probiotics with me and it was my mistake. I have  some digestive issues anyway, have not taken antibiotics for a long time too and  therefore very sensitive for this stuff. When I was back home I started  taking good quality probiotics immediately and now, 3 months later, I  feel my digestion is almost restored. 
 As for crutches... hmmm.. I saw the german site where they recommend using them for the  first 2-3 days after this surgery, but Dr Park has never mentioned they would be  useful. Actually, he pushes you to stand up and start doing stretches and  walking (moderate ofc) as soon as possible (10-12 hours after the  surgery and it hurts like hell:greengrin. So, my idea is crutches do help to reduce the  pain but they make the recovery process a bit longer since you don't push  yourself to start trying moving around on yourself. 
 I would definitely bring lap top and something to read with you. The night  you stay in a pretty small room in the clinic after the operation is soooo long if you cannot  sleep.


----------



## Mangochutney

Before the operation I was wondering what the pain is like? Now from my own experience I would say my calves felt like tree trunks filled with burning cast iron (= swollen up + burning pain + terrible stiffness and tightness). My swelling was pretty bad and even Dr Park told me he wouldn't expect it to be so severe. What helped me to improve it tremendously is massaging my calves, although it also felt painful. My walking looked strange because I couldn't bend my legs properly and first 4-5 days was walking on almost completely straight legs. Also, I couldn't stay just standing straight (without moving) even for a couple of minutes due to poor blood circulation. I actually had a feeling my legs were going to explode. And ofc, as Molly2010 mentioned, getting up in the morning was a hell. 

But I guess I was lucky coz I never was walking with a limp and already one month after the surgery I was able to walk up to 7-8 km. Now I don't feel any pain on my calves at all, only a little bit tightness first thing in the morning but it disappears just after several first steps. But I have to mention that I always was an active one and maybe walking, pilates and jogging helped to speed up my recovery as well.


----------



## Mangochutney

Flight back to Europe was just great thanks to airline assistance. I sent them an e-mail 3 days before my flight back asking if they could arrange something for a post-op passenger restricted in movement. At first they offered me to buy a seat in business class but then, since it was not an option for me, they managed to put us on the row with 4 seats so that 2 seats next to me were free so I could perfectly stretch my legs.


----------



## Keleidoscope36

Happy new year to all!


----------



## Keleidoscope36

Hi Molly, how is it now more than 6 mos post-op? Did u see a definite change in your calves? Happy that u underwent the surgery?


----------



## Keleidoscope36

molly2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also had this surgery quite recently (in May), so will try to answer some of your questions.
> 
> Firstly, I wouldn't advise going alone. I had it done at the same time as 2 other ladies I met on this forum.The scar from the procedure is quite small and already I can barely see it unless I look very closely - just use some medipore/steristrips on them and they fade very
> So otherwise feel free to ask me any questions and I'll try to respond as best I can!
> 
> M


hi Molly, but overall, six months after the ops, were u satisfied with the results? How many cms did u lose?


----------



## GlamoRosa

Yoga. some say that by just raising your legs up for couple of minutes after tiring day will help.


----------



## scaredcat

Keleidoscope36 said:


> I was thinking of going around end of feb but it may be too soon. Let me know how your plans firm up. I may decide to go second week of may till end of may.


 
Hi Keleidoscope36, I am going to S Korea. I recall you said you were unsuitable and will be going to Taiwan?


----------



## Keleidoscope36

Hi scared cat, I think that was cristy? I mean, the one who Wants to try the doctor in Taiwan...


----------



## lil_tiga

hi i was thinking of going to dr park end of march? is anyone thinking of going then? also how much in total do people estimate this surgery will cost including hotel and flights from uk? thankyou everyone for all the information that's been posted, the personal accounts are really helpful 
xxxxxx


----------



## scaredcat

Keleidoscope36 said:


> Hi scared cat, I think that was cristy? I mean, the one who Wants to try the doctor in Taiwan...


Hi K, oops, sorry, always confusing the posts me! So you thinking of going 2nd week of May to end of May? I may go in April if I lose enough weight before that. Apparently, the lighter you get, the more he can take off. But, I am more concerned that I may put on weight post op so want to reduce weight before that so I dont get too chubby. Imagine if we have skinny calves and then heavy everywhere else! Hurhurhur...that will be a change. 

If I dont lose the weight by April, I will join you in May.....I will keep update in anycase. 

xxx
S


----------



## scaredcat

Girlies, anyone has any advice on forex. Where to get it changed in the UK? I mean, it will be an amount of 3k plus so any savings will be great. I normally use M&S or my bank but this is Korean Won so I am not sure where we can good rates? 

On airlines, anyone has any to recommend and any blacklist?


----------



## lil_tiga

scaredcat said:


> Girlies, anyone has any advice on forex. Where to get it changed in the UK? I mean, it will be an amount of 3k plus so any savings will be great. I normally use M&S or my bank but this is Korean Won so I am not sure where we can good rates?
> 
> On airlines, anyone has any to recommend and any blacklist?


  hi i always exchange my money here:  http://www.bestforeignexchange.com/services-travel-money-by-post.php
it usually gives the best rate


----------



## Keleidoscope36

Dear scared cat, 
Alrighty let us keep each other updated. Not sure also when I will go for sure. 
Btw how on earth do u private message here? Can't seem to send PMs


----------



## Keleidoscope36

lil_tiga said:


> hi i was thinking of going to dr park end of march? is anyone thinking of going then? also how much in total do people estimate this surgery will cost including hotel and flights from uk? thankyou everyone for all the information that's been posted, the personal accounts are really helpful
> xxxxxx



I origanally planned feb or march but I think it is too soon. Anyway, I will let u know if I do get To go around that time....


----------



## scaredcat

Keleidoscope36 said:


> Dear scared cat,
> Alrighty let us keep each other updated. Not sure also when I will go for sure.
> Btw how on earth do u private message here? Can't seem to send PMs


let me try. didnt work for me before either....


----------



## scaredcat

lil_tiga said:


> hi i always exchange my money here:  http://www.bestforeignexchange.com/services-travel-money-by-post.php
> it usually gives the best rate


thanks. just checked it out  will compare rates


----------



## christy2

kren said:


> hi blossoms,
> 
> great to hear from you!
> 
> yes, i went over to korea in august, alone - all by myself.
> 
> well, it's a long story.
> i didnt get my surgery done with dr park, but i'm considering dr jong next year.
> 
> i choose dr jong, because he'll take the shape of my calves into consideration.
> 
> i'll prefer a better looking shape of my legs, rather than just removing the bulging muscle. because dr park mentioned that my legs will look bowed, if i just remove the G. muscle.
> 
> please contact me at xxx Please don't post your email address publicly, but use our PM system
> 
> i'll like to keep in touch with you.
> and trust me, going over there alone isnt going to be as easy as thought.
> much more without much support.
> i went over, without telling anyone my intention of the surgery. it was tough. but i'm glad to meet steph, and a lady (who had surgery with dr jong) i kept in touch through emails.
> 
> hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> kren )


hi kren

i noticed your discussion with blossoms about Dr Jong - i was just wondering whether you have now been to visit Dr Jong in Taiwan or if not when you are planning to go? i am also considering having the operation with Dr Jong


----------



## christy2

scaredcat said:


> thanks. just checked it out  will compare rates


hi scaredcat

happy new year to you - i don't get on here as often as i would like to due to nobody being aware of my plans!! how are your plans coming on are you any nearer to arranging your operation in Korea.

christy


----------



## kren

christy2 said:


> hi kren
> 
> i noticed your discussion with blossoms about Dr Jong - i was just wondering whether you have now been to visit Dr Jong in Taiwan or if not when you are planning to go? i am also considering having the operation with Dr Jong


hi christy2,

my plan was to go over taiwan early this year, but i cant.

pushing my plan to the later part of 2012. i'm hoping to save enough by then.
and get rid of more fats, before i head over to dr jong for the surgery.

how about you?

i'm definitely in for the surgery, but it's a matter of time, and i hope to have some company too.

kren )


----------



## christy2

kren said:


> hi christy2,
> 
> my plan was to go over taiwan early this year, but i cant.
> 
> pushing my plan to the later part of 2012. i'm hoping to save enough by then.
> and get rid of more fats, before i head over to dr jong for the surgery.
> 
> how about you?
> 
> i'm definitely in for the surgery, but it's a matter of time, and i hope to have some company too.
> 
> kren )



Hi Kren
Thanks for your reply - I would like to go as soon as possible not wishing to suffer another summer hiding my calves! However I really need to save some money first - I am not sure that I would do the trip alone either though could not find anyone who was planning to visit Dr Kong. I have been very pleased with the information he has provided so far.  Have you shared your plans with family and friends? What area are you from - would you be willing to travel together I definitely want to go this year... 
Christy2


----------



## lil_tiga

christy2 said:


> Hi Kren
> Thanks for your reply - I would like to go as soon as possible not wishing to suffer another summer hiding my calves! However I really need to save some money first - I am not sure that I would do the trip alone either though could not find anyone who was planning to visit Dr Kong. I have been very pleased with the information he has provided so far.  Have you shared your plans with family and friends? What area are you from - would you be willing to travel together I definitely want to go this year...
> Christy2



Hi what time of year were you thinking of going? also roughly how much does Dr jong charge for the operation? if it is cheaper i may go with him then as already this is costing too much


----------



## scaredcat

christy2 said:


> hi scaredcat
> 
> happy new year to you - i don't get on here as often as i would like to due to nobody being aware of my plans!! how are your plans coming on are you any nearer to arranging your operation in Korea.
> 
> christy


 
Hi christy, 

happy new year to you too  yes, i am trying to move all my plans. but my weight is not shifting enough! I gained weight over the last 2 years so I have to shift that first before the ops. im very tempted to just go now but then i know i will always wonder later if the results would have been better if i had lost more weight before. the earliest possible for me is late march and for that, i think i need to confirm by late feb with Dr Park.


----------



## kren

christy2 said:


> Hi Kren
> Thanks for your reply - I would like to go as soon as possible not wishing to suffer another summer hiding my calves! However I really need to save some money first - I am not sure that I would do the trip alone either though could not find anyone who was planning to visit Dr Kong. I have been very pleased with the information he has provided so far.  Have you shared your plans with family and friends? What area are you from - would you be willing to travel together I definitely want to go this year...
> Christy2


hi chirsty2,

of course i would love to have company. 
cause i tried traveling to korea dr park alone, and it failed. support from similar company would do good.

i havent, and dont intend to share it with my family/friends. cause it's very difficult for them to accept the fact of cosmetic surgery. i'm from singapore, part of the asian culture.
moreover, i'm an adult already, and think i'm responsible for my own actions.
i definitely need to save up too.

it'll be good if we good contact through private mail.

kren )


----------



## christy2

kren said:


> hi chirsty2,
> 
> of course i would love to have company.
> cause i tried traveling to korea dr park alone, and it failed. support from similar company would do good.
> 
> i havent, and dont intend to share it with my family/friends. cause it's very difficult for them to accept the fact of cosmetic surgery. i'm from singapore, part of the asian culture.
> moreover, i'm an adult already, and think i'm responsible for my own actions.
> i definitely need to save up too.
> 
> it'll be good if we good contact through private mail.
> 
> kren )


 
hi - can i ask why it failed with Dr Park? What has Dr Jong offered that is different?

it would be lovely to stay in contact and yes I would be happy to send you email - not sure how to send private message via this forum so that I can forward email - have you managed to do this as yet? 

christy


----------



## christy2

lil_tiga said:


> hi i was thinking of going to dr park end of march? is anyone thinking of going then? also how much in total do people estimate this surgery will cost including hotel and flights from uk? thankyou everyone for all the information that's been posted, the personal accounts are really helpful
> xxxxxx


hi lil_tiga 

I feel that it is important for you to go with the Dr who is best able to achieve the end result you are hoping for. Dr Jong has quoted me 3200 uk pounds to also include liposuction on knees and ankles where required to improve overall shape. I have been pleased with his reponse to my emails so far and he has been most helpful and informative however it is an important choice to make. I think that the flights and stay may cost aprox 1000 pounds though have not explored this in detail.  

i definitely wish to travel this year and think that it would be better to go either spring or autumn due to it being cooler and wearing thicker clothes.  

I thought that there was no answer to this problem until i googled one day and found out about the operation and then the forum link. It has been a massive help to find people who have lived a similar experience and have knowledge of the operation. I have lived the majority of my life since adolesence, wearing trousers and long dresses, and avoiding situations during which i would need to expose my legs. Those around me have no idea of the extent i am troubled by this. Sorry to go on so much but what i am trying to say is that i am desperate to get operation done this year if possible. 

I do not think that i would have the confidence to go it alone and the only way i could justify having an operation to my husband would be by saying i was having liposuction and that it was cheaper abroad. In which case he would be more agreeable to know that i was travelling with someone else going through the same thing. Let me know how you go on with your decision making - good luck!!


Christy


----------



## scaredcat

Hi Kren, i feel so sorry that you had to go through so much, travel all the way to Korea and not have it done. I hope Taiwan will be successful. I have the same question as christy. What did Dr Jong offer that Dr Park did not? Was it the soleus? Because I know Dr Park will not touch that. Was it lipo? Because I asked Dr Park if I needed any and he said no. 

Girls, to share these, I want everyone to read so this is in bold THERE IS A CLINIC IN GERMANY BUT THEY DO TOTAL AND NOT PARTIAL RESECTION. They could not explain to me why so I decided not to even ask further. I was just curious and looking around. Be careful ok? Always check and keep asking questions cos we only want to go to the best doctors. Just my humble opinion, but you are worth every penny you spend, so save up and go for the best. Be patient and dont go to just the cheaper alternative unless it is the right one for you.

xx
S


----------



## kren

christy2 said:


> hi - can i ask why it failed with Dr Park? What has Dr Jong offered that is different?
> 
> it would be lovely to stay in contact and yes I would be happy to send you email - not sure how to send private message via this forum so that I can forward email - have you managed to do this as yet?
> 
> christy


i sent you a private msg with my email, chirsty )

keep in contact.

kren


----------



## kren

scaredcat said:


> Hi Kren, i feel so sorry that you had to go through so much, travel all the way to Korea and not have it done. I hope Taiwan will be successful. I have the same question as christy. What did Dr Jong offer that Dr Park did not? Was it the soleus? Because I know Dr Park will not touch that. Was it lipo? Because I asked Dr Park if I needed any and he said no.
> 
> Girls, to share these, I want everyone to read so this is in bold THERE IS A CLINIC IN GERMANY BUT THEY DO TOTAL AND NOT PARTIAL RESECTION. They could not explain to me why so I decided not to even ask further. I was just curious and looking around. Be careful ok? Always check and keep asking questions cos we only want to go to the best doctors. Just my humble opinion, but you are worth every penny you spend, so save up and go for the best. Be patient and dont go to just the cheaper alternative unless it is the right one for you.
> 
> xx
> S


scaredcat,

yeap. it was kind of a trauma. but i'm glad i met steph over there, to help me through emotionally.

anyway, i chose dr jong, cause he's more into the shape of the legs, rather than just removing the muscle.
like you mention, dr park doesnt touch the soleus, which he said my legs will look bowed. i wont want that.
my concern is the shape of my legs, and not just the muscles. thus, i gave up in the end, and research about dr jong after that.

kren )


----------



## christy2

kren said:


> scaredcat,
> 
> yeap. it was kind of a trauma. but i'm glad i met steph over there, to help me through emotionally.
> 
> anyway, i chose dr jong, cause he's more into the shape of the legs, rather than just removing the muscle.
> like you mention, dr park doesnt touch the soleus, which he said my legs will look bowed. i wont want that.
> my concern is the shape of my legs, and not just the muscles. thus, i gave up in the end, and research about dr jong after that.
> 
> kren )


I completely agree with scared cat - i looked into operation offered by Dr in germany though was not satisfied with the response - there was a complete lack of infomation provided plus the fact like already mentioned it is full resection rather than partial.

I have been very satisfied with the information from Dr Jong and have faith that he can achieve what i hope for, though not everybody may be suitable for the surgery he undertakes in the same way that obviously not everyone is suitable for surgery with Dr Park.  I would definitely not choose to go just on the basis of price.  

Christy


----------



## Keleidoscope36

gingersnaps99 said:


> Hi Londongirl222,
> 
> I paid the Oz clinic in cash; I seem to recall there was a small discount for that.  My recommendation would be to get the total amount out before you travel as it can be difficult to find places there to exchange or withdraw money.



Hi gingersnaps... Was just wondering if you are very satisfied with the results? Many thanks and best wishes for the new year


----------



## scaredcat

Girls, there was someone here who said her calves grew back after 6 months. Does anyone remember who it was? If not, 76 pages of messages to sift through...


----------



## scaredcat

marshmallow_ said:


> Ok ladies, i just got a really detailed reply from Dr. Park and i think some of you might be interested as well:
> 
> 
> "_*The recovery process of calf reduction is more complex than you think.*_ _*I'll try to explain as easy as possible.*_
> 
> _*For the first 1-3 month, there is enormous swelling and the contour of muscle  itself is hided.*_
> _*The muscle is paralyzed and is shrunken in size.*_
> _*There is ongoing wound healing process beneath skin and all the tissues are  contracted and draw surrounding structures inward.*_
> _*The incision wound becomes red, hard and raised in this period.*_
> _*So, the maximal decrease in calf circumference is observed between 2 and 4  months usually.*_
> 
> _*At 4 to 6 months, swelling at skin subsides and the contour of muscle is  revealed more obviously.*_
> _*So, irregularity can be observed in this period.*_
> _*The remained upper muscle start to regain its power and the size can be  increased a little bit, which can be ignored.*_
> _*Because there is little remained muscle in lower portion, the shape of calf  becomes more balanced.*_
> _*The contraction process which was observed between 1 to 3 months stops and  the  relaxation process begins.*_
> _*The incision wound becomes white and faded in this period.*_
> _*So, the calf circumference can be increased a little bit in this period.*_
> 
> _*After 6 months, the skin, muscle will be redistributed and the calf can  become smoother.*_
> _*The tendon portion can be shrunken due to weakened Gastrocnemius muscle and  the shape of calf can be improved and the size can be decreased also.*_
> 
> _*Like this, the healing process of calf reduction can be classified in three  stages and your calf will change in shape and size further.*_
> _*You don't have to be frightened at the little increase in calf  circumference.*_
> 
> _*After surgery, the circulation around Gastrocnemius muscle can be  deteriorated a little bit, which causes pain in exercise and sitting for a long  time.*_
> _*The circulation can be improved by itself and the pain will be  disappeared.*_
> _*Light exercise and stretching can fasten this recovery."*_
> 
> 
> 
> I guess even though I'm 6.5 months post-op now, my calves seems to be still in the second stage... but my incisions are still red (not white and faded yet).
> This in turn means: in case there will be a third stage soon, my calves should get smoother!? (i hope so)
> 
> 
> 
> You girls who already had the surgery a year ago or so, could you experience this three stages as well?


Hi Marshmallow, I want to do the procedure with Dr Park. You mentioned your calves grew. A few other girls also had similar experience. How are they now? Are you in the third stage of recovery? How long as it been? I want to do everything possible to make sure the results are long term. He did not touch the soleus did he? Do you have a big soleus?

thanks!
S


----------



## scaredcat

TOPIC: SOLEUS

Hi Girls, I am not having second thoughts about who to go to. I instinctively want to go to Dr Park. Now.....ok, it has all to do with the SOLEUS. A couple questions please:

1. why Dr Park will not touch and why Dr Jong does?
2. what difference it makes to the results?
3. anyone has done a procedure involving soleus? please share?


xxx
S


----------



## scaredcat

Argh, typo above. "I am NOW having second thoughts about who to go to...."


----------



## lil_tiga

Hi i think the soleus is more important to function, so maybe if the soleus is altered you will not regain full strength. I'm not 100% sure tho :/

I don't know if people remember but someone a while again mentioned a dr in sweden who was considering performing calf muscle reduction. So i emailed him and he said he will be performing the procedure from march this year for £6000 in Sweden, and you would only have to stay 3 nights in sweden, i think maybe because it is only a short flight back to the uk. Although it is more expensive than going to Asia you will be protected by eu laws and if there are any problems it easy to book a flight back. Here's a link to his page: http://www.drselvaggi.com/


----------



## lil_tiga

here it is:



julie88 said:


> Hey GIRLS!
> 
> I am not a regular writer on this forum, but i have been reading for a LONG time now! and am proud of all the brave people that have gone through with the surgery.
> 
> I always wanted to find a doctor in Europe, closer to home, who could perform this surgery, and i think i have finally found someone!
> 
> Doctors name- Gennaro Selvaggi
> Specializes in sex change surgery (therefore breast implants, calf implants and anything else that would come under this category)
> 
> Due to the nature of his work, (MEN WANTING smaller calves) he travelled to Taiwan to study calf reduction.
> He returned to Europe and now offers calf reduction via-
> 1) BOTOX
> 2) CUTTING OF NERVE
> 3) Liposuction if the calves have allot of fat (which is not the case for many of us!)
> 
> So i thought i would schedule a consultation with him, to discuss.
> I have never had a surgeon who carries out this surgery examine my calves so i was SUPER excited.
> The consultation fee is 100 POUNDS.
> At first i thought this was quite allot, however this is the best 100pounds i have spent in my life!
> 
> Dr. gennaro is Italian by ethnicity, and is the most understanding person i have met. Genuine, and not misleading!
> He was not in a hurry, and did not make me feel like i was rushed.
> He did not go straight to the point, but began by talking to me about himself, and what he has been doing. In fact he did not even mention my calves until allot later!
> We then moved on to the calves, and he showed me many pictures, articles..
> he even showed me photographs of the calf muscle, literally hanging out of the leg! which was then completely cut out! (THAT WHAT I WANT!!)
> We discussed all the method that are available in korea, and what he can do.
> we ended up speaking about other surgery and anything else i was interested in to!
> 
> CONCLUSION(most of you already know this)
> Cutting of nerve procedure is completely unpredictable, and BOTOX will not give that much reduction, however is a good temporary solution and may work long term if continuously injected.
> 
> MY GOAL-
> Ultimately i will have the partial resection done. However have just been putting if of for so long as i would prefer a doctor closer to home, who i can go back to if i have a problem.
> He said i can try botox, but he was not pushing me to do this, and again said that the result if unpredictable.
> 
> MY CALVE SIZE-
> Right- i think it as 34.5cm
> left was larger 35cm
> 
> (whenever i measure them i measured them allot smaller! and always thought they must be bigger!)
> 
> I then spoke to him about whether he will ever offer partial resection surgery.
> He said that if there was enough interest then he would do this 100%
> as for gender change surgery, his patients are already asking about this.
> His company would also fund him to learn this, as they know it would generate allot of interest as he would be the only person in Europe doing the surgery.
> 
> Also he knows that this is an easy procedure to learn.
> He did also mention that if he does go ahead with learning the new procedure it will be at the end of this year, and would not perform this until he is 200% confident not only in his ability but also in the procedure itself.
> he said he will never remove the WHOLE muscle. (he said it is an extremely easy surgery! he has so much experience!)
> 
> I assured him that there would be allot of interest, as i myself know SO MANY girls who want this surgery but do not want to travel all the way to korea to have this done.
> 
> Overall we came to a decision that i will try botox, to see how it goes, it may be a waste of money but i really want something temporary.
> And then hopefully in 6-8 months from now, he may be able to perform surgery. this would have to be done in Sweden due to rules and regulations.
> 
> I was really relieved after meeting with doctor gennaro and highly recommend him. he has so much experience in this field, and will make u feel at ease.
> 
> Contact details- Gennaro Selvaggi, MD, PhD
> email- selvaggigennaro@yahoo.it
> Website being updated- http://www.drselvaggi.com/
> 
> I am sorry if i have bored you all! with this long message but thought a few of you may be interested in this.
> Also the more interest we can get, the sooner this procedure can be performed in Europe.
> i would be greatful if you could all leave feedback, on what you think, and also if this is something that would interest you.
> 
> thank you xxx


----------



## scaredcat

lil_tiga said:


> Hi i think the soleus is more important to function, so maybe if the soleus is altered you will not regain full strength. I'm not 100% sure tho :/
> 
> I don't know if people remember but someone a while again mentioned a dr in sweden who was considering performing calf muscle reduction. So i emailed him and he said he will be performing the procedure from march this year for £6000 in Sweden, and you would only have to stay 3 nights in sweden, i think maybe because it is only a short flight back to the uk. Although it is more expensive than going to Asia you will be protected by eu laws and if there are any problems it easy to book a flight back. Here's a link to his page: http://www.drselvaggi.com/


Thanks lil tiga, I got it! I quote email fr Dr Park: "I don't think you need liposuction or Soleus muscle resection.

The reason why this surgery is safe is there is remained Soleus muscle which can compensate for the loss of Gastrocnemius muscle."


----------



## scaredcat

lil_tiga said:


> Hi i think the soleus is more important to function, so maybe if the soleus is altered you will not regain full strength. I'm not 100% sure tho :/
> 
> I don't know if people remember but someone a while again mentioned a dr in sweden who was considering performing calf muscle reduction. So i emailed him and he said he will be performing the procedure from march this year for £6000 in Sweden, and you would only have to stay 3 nights in sweden, i think maybe because it is only a short flight back to the uk. Although it is more expensive than going to Asia you will be protected by eu laws and if there are any problems it easy to book a flight back. Here's a link to his page: http://www.drselvaggi.com/


Oh didnt think of that.....good point. But somehow I prefer Dr Park as a lot of girls here have been to see him?


----------



## scaredcat

Girls, I must be getting insane because I am thinking of getting my my hair permed in Korea with the surgery since I will be there. I like the big curls on some of the actresses!! Heheh! Wish I speak Korean and know which salon to go to  If anyone has any recommendations of good salons or type of perms, please please share. Is it ceramic or digital now? I have been away for so long I am a dinosaur on these now!! I will check other threads now....dont tell me to go away....

xx
S


----------



## lovu

hi i am very interested to do calf reduction.

i consider RF calf reduction because it no scar and it have in my country now but i afraid of the unsatisfactory result and compensatory of muscle over time.

anyone had experience with RF tecnique plesase share your opinion should i do or pay more and fly to korean to get it done by partial remove of muscles

thank you for all those who pose and share their experience and every one who kindly help me out about this question.


----------



## lil_tiga

hi at the moment i'm thinking i'll go to Dr park last week of march and stay 10-14 days. @scaredcat where are you travelling from? any idea when you are aiming to have the procedure? just because i have just spent the last 2 hours looking through past threads and most people say don't do it alone so would be great if we went at the same time. I haven't emailed dr park yet though


----------



## Keleidoscope36

scaredcat said:


> Girls, there was someone here who said her calves grew back after 6 months. Does anyone remember who it was? If not, 76 pages of messages to sift through...


I think it was someone named marshmallow - or her name starts with an m...


----------



## lil_tiga

hi yeah i think it was marshmallow...it's a bit worrying  i wonder if her calves increased anymore, i'm gonna try and get to the bottom of this!!!


----------



## lil_tiga

i'll try to message her


----------



## scaredcat

lovu said:


> hi i am very interested to do calf reduction.
> 
> i consider RF calf reduction because it no scar and it have in my country now but i afraid of the unsatisfactory result and compensatory of muscle over time.
> 
> anyone had experience with RF tecnique plesase share your opinion should i do or pay more and fly to korean to get it done by partial remove of muscles
> 
> thank you for all those who pose and share their experience and every one who kindly help me out about this question.


Hi lovu, I think most of the girls here now are considering partial resection and not RF calf reduction. As far as I understand, that is more dangerous as more possible complications. The scar from resection will go after some time...


----------



## scaredcat

lil_tiga said:


> hi at the moment i'm thinking i'll go to Dr park last week of march and stay 10-14 days. @scaredcat where are you travelling from? any idea when you are aiming to have the procedure? just because i have just spent the last 2 hours looking through past threads and most people say don't do it alone so would be great if we went at the same time. I haven't emailed dr park yet though


hi lil tiga, will PM you


----------



## scaredcat

cutesnoppy said:


> Hi, thanks to everyone for sharing. Im new to this forum but I have benefited from the information here & would like to share my experience.
> I had both RF nerve ablation (1x) and RF muscles ablation (2x) done between 2007  2009 but saw no results in reducing my calf size. In fact the shape change to asymmetry, where my outer calf is thicker than the inner. I finally decided to do the procedure with Dr Jong last week.
> 
> The day before surgery, I meet up with Dr Jong for consultation. He looked at my calves, took photos & measurement & used ultrasound to assess the 3 muscles thickness. He drew markings on my calves & then went through the surgery plan with me. For my case, he suggested to include liposuction for my knee & calf too to give better results. Im asked to fast from 12 midnight onwards.
> 
> The next morning Dr Jong repeated the examination & ultrasound one more time before surgery. Im then taken to the operation room, scribe down from back down to disinfect the area. Dr Jong inserted an IV drip for antibiotic & other drugs administration during surgery. The anaesthesiologist arrived to give the spinal injection & within minutes the legs were numb. Dr Jong started to perform the surgery, other than some pulling sensation, there was no pain at all.
> 
> After the surgery, a drain was put in each insertion to drain the blood. Dr Jong asked me to lie in bed for at least 24 hrs (no sitting up). He said to rest the leg & to prevent back pain from spinal injection. A catheter was inserted to drain urine, so no need to go bathroom. He checked on me almost every few hrs to make sure everything was ok. 1st night will have to stay at his clinic.
> 
> I stayed at his clinic for another night cos I was sensitive to the anaesthesia & started to feel nauseous ½ way through the surgery & was throwing up until Day 2. On day 3 I went back to hotel. I rested with legs elevated most of the time. Only walk when necessary to go toilet or for check-up. Pain wise was bearable but have to limp a bit. On day 7 calves pain were slightly worst & Dr Jong aspirated my calves for the 1st time.
> 
> In terms of size, I went from 36.5cm to 33.5cm right after surgery. Dr Jong told me that 33.5cm looks natural in my case. Any smaller will make my calf looks funny.  Currently due to swelling, the size is ~35cm. Shall see how it goes after 1yr when I fully recovered.


hi lovu, here is something i found. may be useful for you. Has something on RF


----------



## scaredcat

Hi, been reading the posts again and maybe reading too much!!!!!!! I am scared of needles girls. Well, who isnt? First, anaesthetic and now the aspiration. Is there anyone here who is scared of poking? I wrote to Dr Park and he said will have to do at home. That I know but I thought I would stay on a bit longer so he could aspirate but I read and read that sometimes you may need to aspirate for long. Just thinking of it makes my hands sweaty now. Anyone who is afraid of needles and managed to do it? Wahhahaha. Maybe I should stop reading and imagining.


----------



## LOVE1SELF

Hey Ladies,

There is a lady who went to Dr Jong of Taiwan, doing lipo at the knees,ankle area and calf reduction, I wanted to do lipo too at the ankle and calf reduction with Dr Park, but he discouraged the lipo cos he said irregularities of the surface of the skin are very high, and i have consulted anther lipo Doctor saying also the same thing that many Doctors dont perform lipo and calf or ankle area due to the high chances of irregularities....

So its there any ladies out their done it with Dr Jong and whats the outcome??


----------



## LOVE1SELF

christy2 said:


> Hi Kren
> Thanks for your reply - I would like to go as soon as possible not wishing to suffer another summer hiding my calves! However I really need to save some money first - I am not sure that I would do the trip alone either though could not find anyone who was planning to visit Dr Kong. I have been very pleased with the information he has provided so far.  Have you shared your plans with family and friends? What area are you from - would you be willing to travel together I definitely want to go this year...
> Christy2


Hi Christy,

Just want to know if Dr Jong did advise you of irregularities of the ankle area after lipo??


----------



## before_after

New to the forum!
just wanted to contribute with a very interesting article on how SNSD and girl groups maintain their legs, don't know if its true or not but still an interesting read...has anyone ever tried these shots? kind of sounds like the alternative to the evasive route of calf reductions...hmm


----------



## before_after

http://www.allkpop.com/2010/09/how-girl-groups-take-care-of-their-legs 
Forgot to put the link! lolol check it out


----------



## LOVE1SELF

LOVE1SELF said:
			
		

> Hi Christy,
> 
> Just want to know if Dr Jong did advise you of irregularities of the ankle area after lipo??



Oh how about laser to melt fats, wonder does it work on ankle or near calf area, any ladies out their done it before??


----------



## bye_calves900

hi ! dr. oz sent me to this forum - and, i'm doing some homework here. i'd like to sign up for the calf reduction surgery in april 2012. who is going also ? 

this is quite some forum, lots of anectdotal experiences we all can learn from.

it is more my calves that are larger, they measure around 14"-15", that is 35.56- 38.1 cm . Last time I checked this.. 


i'm so obsessed to reduce these calves, i've spent probably around 100 hours...


----------



## jackkki

did anyone every have calf surgery with dr jong? it seems like within the whole thread, only one person went through the whole surgery with him and everyone else is just enquiring. if you've had surgery with him, please reply and if you can send me a photo of your bf and after. i just wanna see if he will be able to perform the surgery on me since my calf muscle is much more hypertrophic then most of the girls on this forum. mine are 39 cm and hypertrophic on both lateral and inner sides of the calf.  i just don't want to end up wasting money if the surgery is not really gonna make a difference.  no body should thanks so much


----------



## scaredcat

Girls, I'm booked for it. Cant tell you the date yet as am waiting for Dr to confirm. Very nervous now. Can't sleep. Now the nitty gritty. 

1. Which airlines? Been hearing Finnair. Am flying from London.
2. Also, I read somewhere that the mobile does not work in Korea. As in there is no roaming etc etc. Not sure what is the problem. Basically, I have to make calls to UK and other countries and yet sound like I am in the UK. Argggh. Because no one knows what I am doing and I am not sure I can take the stress if I have to deal with terrified friends, family, colleagues etc. Just need to do this alone or with someone here who understand yeah?  So I am very interested to hear from someone who dealt with this "concealment" problem. 

Anyone from the UK who has done this, I know a few so I am going to PM but anyone anyone who has done this or who has bright ideas etc, please PM me. Now that I have booked, this is all I can think of....

xxx
S


----------



## scaredcat

Btw girls, thanks for the support. Everyone of you who responded and PMed. Really big thank you. To actually get me to this point of decision and booking. You know no one else really gets it so all I told were 2 friends and both not really for it. The other people, wont even dream of telling them. So, whatever good happens is due largely to the support I have received here. Love and kisses to all.


----------



## lil_tiga

what month are you going? also the concelament thing would be very useful for me too so if anyone has any ideas? maybe you could pretend your phone isn't working and ask people just to email you for now? but i guess they might still try your home phone. i'm sure there's a simpler way. good luck!!


----------



## LOVE1SELF

scaredcat said:
			
		

> Girls, I'm booked for it. Cant tell you the date yet as am waiting for Dr to confirm. Very nervous now. Can't sleep. Now the nitty gritty.
> 
> 1. Which airlines? Been hearing Finnair. Am flying from London.
> 2. Also, I read somewhere that the mobile does not work in Korea. As in there is no roaming etc etc. Not sure what is the problem. Basically, I have to make calls to UK and other countries and yet sound like I am in the UK. Argggh. Because no one knows what I am doing and I am not sure I can take the stress if I have to deal with terrified friends, family, colleagues etc. Just need to do this alone or with someone here who understand yeah?  So I am very interested to hear from someone who dealt with this "concealment" problem.
> 
> Anyone from the UK who has done this, I know a few so I am going to PM but anyone anyone who has done this or who has bright ideas etc, please PM me. Now that I have booked, this is all I can think of....
> 
> xxx
> S



Congratulation! All the best!


----------



## yllom

hey scaredcat, 

When do you plan to go through with the procedure? Im planning for this for the next month. It'd be great to have some support out there.


----------



## yllom

julie88 said:


> hi christy, was just reading through the forum! its been a while.
> I am planning my surgery in feb next year around 15th feb-29th feb return..
> 
> would love to go with somebody
> i am also from the uk, London.
> 
> i still have allot of planning to do, however dr park has said that i am an ideal candidate and has sent before and after pics of my calfs which i love!
> anyways message me, and let me know of your plans
> 
> julie88



Hey julie, 
I am new and dont have the PM option...Ive planned my trip for march and was wondering if you stuck to the dates you posted ^.


----------



## Keleidoscope36

scaredcat said:


> Btw girls, thanks for the support. Everyone of you who responded and PMed. Really big thank you. To actually get me to this point of decision and booking. You know no one else really gets it so all I told were 2 friends and both not really for it. The other people, wont even dream of telling them. So, whatever good happens is due largely to the support I have received here. Love and kisses to all.



So happy for u...wishing you all the luck and good health! Let us know what happens- hugs!


----------



## Deusch

Hi i have been a silent reader for really long and was wondering anyone from Singapore thinking of going to do the surgery in may? 

And also can anyone share how long do we need to spend recovering at home instead of at work? I know u need maybe 10-14 days but is that enough? Does it hurt to walk?

Anyone tried liposuction in thigh areas? Was it safe?

I just want to resculpt my entire thighs because I used to run and dance and they are so awful


----------



## jackkki

alana rose said:


> I had my surgery done in Feb this year, so I'm still in the healing process. Apart from slight tightness in the morning and being unable to run fast (although I admit i've not been trying to!) I have no problems whatsoever. Having this surgery has changed my life so much, I can actually wear shorts or a skirt without feeling like a freak. Some of the pictures I have seen on this site, in my opinion, didn't look too bad to start with, whereas even my own mother now says how bad mines were.  I can't praise Dr Park enough (and his excellent staff) I only wish that I had known about this procedure years ago.





are you able to upload your before and now photo. I've seen your past threads and your calf size is similar to mine.


----------



## lil_tiga

hi i'm also planning to go in march, though i haven't booked anything yet. i was hoping to go around the 25th?



yllom said:


> Hey julie,
> I am new and dont have the PM option...Ive planned my trip for march and was wondering if you stuck to the dates you posted ^.


----------



## yllom

lil_tiga said:


> hi i'm also planning to go in march, though i haven't booked anything yet. i was hoping to go around the 25th?



I am already booked for 3/8 and will be in S.Korea from the 7th-19th. :/


----------



## lovu

Thank u very much Scaredcat to answer my question. Wish u all the best for surgery.              Now I am deciding I am going to do calf teduction at Korea on 23 jan 2013. Please let me know if anyone want to do it as well on the same or close to that day. I havnt bring any friend with me so i am abit scare. So we can help and support each other during recovery period.   I am not sure how to used this forum much so I am very happy if anyone  email to me at siriwan_aor_22@hotmail.com  even just only chat about this topic                                                                         hopefully hear from someone who want to do calf surgery on jan next year.


----------



## randr21

Have heard doc tell me Botox can  make calves smaller


----------



## Keleidoscope36

yllom said:


> I am already booked for 3/8 and will be in S.Korea from the 7th-19th. :/



Hi yllom! Please let us know how it goes please, alright? Thanks and good luck


----------



## lovu

yep botox can reduce calf muscle but only tempolary 3-6 months

and in my case not reduce any cent even i did twice.


----------



## jackkki

OK GIRLS WHO HAS HAD CALF REDUCTION SURGERY WITH DR PARK...DID YOU HAVE TO PAY 10% TAX?  BC IT SAYS IN HIS WEBSITE UNDER OZ TALKS THAT THE TAX SHOULD NOT BE APPLIED TO CALF REDUCTION SURGERY.  HERE IS THE QUOTE. 

"10 % tax on the cost of surgery from July 1st

From July 1st, value added tax (VAT) will be levied on cosmetic surgery like double eyelid surgery, rhinoplasty, breast enlargement and reduction, liposuction and facelift procedures.
Tax will also be charged at animal hospitals, athletic facilities such as health clubs and dance academies.

There is one good news.
Tax will be levied only on the five procedures that mentioned.
So, there is no added tax on other procedures like calf reduction, mandible and zygoma reduction, chin surgery, forehead augmentation."


----------



## scaredcat

guys, thanks for the well wishes all. im booked for april. can't wait but im so upset because im keeping it from family. has anyone been under similar dilemma? i cant imagine telling them but if the results of the ops are good, surely they will notice the difference. oh god....anyone? i cant believe this is worrying me more than the op itself. now that ive decided to go for the op. it's making me sick literally. it's the guilt the guilt....anyone has any views?


----------



## yllom

Im havent mentioned anything either. When things go well and they see you happy, nothing else should matter   dont overthink it.


----------



## lilywu

I heard that even after the surgery the calves will be back to it's original shape and sizes in time. That's what some of the ladies were saying on this korean website. So can anyone pls tell me? I dont want to go through so much pain and trouble if the result isn't permanent. thank you...


----------



## jackkki

kren said:


> hi christy2,
> 
> my plan was to go over taiwan early this year, but i cant.
> 
> pushing my plan to the later part of 2012. i'm hoping to save enough by then.
> and get rid of more fats, before i head over to dr jong for the surgery.
> 
> how about you?
> 
> i'm definitely in for the surgery, but it's a matter of time, and i hope to have some company too.
> 
> kren )



Kren.. I read that you went to korea recently to visit dr park and decided not to do the surgery with him. And i know you said it is because he does not touch the soleus muscle and he told you your legs will look bowed if you go through with surgery.  Was he not able to predict that your legs will end up bowed d/t large soleus by  the pictures you sent him via email?  I just want to know i may have a big soleus as well and am deciding between dr park and dr jong.


----------



## jackkki

lilywu said:


> I heard that even after the surgery the calves will be back to it's original shape and sizes in time. That's what some of the ladies were saying on this korean website. So can anyone pls tell me? I dont want to go through so much pain and trouble if the result isn't permanent. thank you...





Which korean website were you looking at?  This is actually the only website i've seen with people writing about their reviews and experiences with partial calf reduction surgery.  Does anyone know any other website?


----------



## jackkki

scaredcat said:


> guys, thanks for the well wishes all. im booked for april. can't wait but im so upset because im keeping it from family. has anyone been under similar dilemma? i cant imagine telling them but if the results of the ops are good, surely they will notice the difference. oh god....anyone? i cant believe this is worrying me more than the op itself. now that ive decided to go for the op. it's making me sick literally. it's the guilt the guilt....anyone has any views?



I believe as long as you come home without any major complications after surgery, you'll be fine.  just be concerned with how happier you will be.  Your the one who has to live in your calves.  I had plastic surgery years ago and only told one person.  No one ever new about it and there were no complications.  I just became happier with myself.  If they notice, you can always say, you've been stretching more and took up yoga or something. hehe. sorry just trying to be optimistic


----------



## jackkki

christy2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for delay in replying I have not been on the forum for some weeks now - it is great to hear that you are from the uk and considering similar surgery however Dr Park replied to say that his surgery would not be suitable for me - I have since had several emails to Dr Jong who can offer surgery - please let me know how you progress with things - have you spoken to your family about this - what are their thoughts I would be very interested to know?  Have you definitely made up your mind or do you have some reservations - i find it all quite anxiety provoking especially the thought of going alone.  I do feel determined that this is something I should pursue as have spent so much of my life affected by this in many ways?
> 
> christy2


 
Just wondering why dr park could not offer you the surgery?  Was he able to tell you soley based on the photos you emailed him?


----------



## yllom

lil_tiga said:


> hi i'm also planning to go in march, though i haven't booked anything yet. i was hoping to go around the 25th?





lilywu said:


> I heard that even after the surgery the calves will be back to it's original shape and sizes in time. That's what some of the ladies were saying on this korean website. So can anyone pls tell me? I dont want to go through so much pain and trouble if the result isn't permanent. thank you...



I have not heard of that and ive read through this forum pretty throughly. one of the early contributors to this thread, i think im spelling it right, ashmii, hasnt had a problem and she posted photos 3 years post op and nothing about regrowth. To my knowledge, calf muscles are very difficult to build. It is mostly genetic. Once the physical bulk of muscle is removed i'm sure it will be fine as long as you dont do any exercises to intentionally REbuild calf muscles. So i would just stay away from calf workouts post op. 

For me, I am a very physically active individual and for me to go through with this procedure innn, less than 2 weeks im actually giving up a lot of what i love to do for how i look but for me, this will be worth it. after my procedure ill keep you guys updated on my physically activity levels. Im very excited for this procedure. I actually have asymmetry and this affects me a little differently than most here. I have asked Dr. Park and he said that I should be able to return to my regular routine in 6 months. I love working out and and love being active so i will definitely update you guys on how i cope post op. 


Contrary to what others, who arent in our position believe, calf muscles are a very difficult muscle group to change. because it is mostly genetic. Obviously if it is fat, it can be burned off. But like i said, I am very physically active and ive done every suggestion suggested on this thread from running more to yoga and pilates, stretching....even though i knew from the get go the calf muscles wouldnt budge and to no surprise, they never did and why i have opted for the procedure.


----------



## Deusch

I am going to book for mine sometime in may or June this year. I might go to Taiwan dr Jung since he focuses more on shape and I have super muscular calves. Is anyone interested to go during that period?


----------



## Deusch

Yllom

When will you be doing the procedure and who are you doing with!

I completely know how you feel and I wish you all the best in your surgery.




yllom said:


> I have not heard of that and ive read through this forum pretty throughly. one of the early contributors to this thread, i think im spelling it right, ashmii, hasnt had a problem and she posted photos 3 years post op and nothing about regrowth. To my knowledge, calf muscles are very difficult to build. It is mostly genetic. Once the physical bulk of muscle is removed i'm sure it will be fine as long as you dont do any exercises to intentionally REbuild calf muscles. So i would just stay away from calf workouts post op.
> 
> For me, I am a very physically active individual and for me to go through with this procedure innn, less than 2 weeks im actually giving up a lot of what i love to do for how i look but for me, this will be worth it. after my procedure ill keep you guys updated on my physically activity levels. Im very excited for this procedure. I actually have asymmetry and this affects me a little differently than most here. I have asked Dr. Park and he said that I should be able to return to my regular routine in 6 months. I love working out and and love being active so i will definitely update you guys on how i cope post op.
> 
> 
> Contrary to what others, who arent in our position believe, calf muscles are a very difficult muscle group to change. because it is mostly genetic. Obviously if it is fat, it can be burned off. But like i said, I am very physically active and ive done every suggestion suggested on this thread from running more to yoga and pilates, stretching....even though i knew from the get go the calf muscles wouldnt budge and to no surprise, they never did and why i have opted for the procedure.


----------



## misswallflower

i've heard of korean calf reduction surgery for awhile now. this is one of the most painful procedures next to jaw reduction surgery. it is permanent, but it's risky. the credibility of the surgeon is crucial. any mistake in the muscle atrophy and it can handicap you for life. on top of that, directly post op, there are intense muscle strains and daily exercises that you must follow to prevent paralysis.
i heard dr. park is famous for calf reduction. just be aware that OZ clinic spends most of their money on advertising to international clients (most of the local koreans've never heard of them). so be careful!
i hope i didn't scare you with this post, but i hope all goes well for those of you who've scheduled your operation!


----------



## scaredcat

hi misswallflower, yes you are scaring everyone but if it is true, we dont mind being scared! if it is not true, yeah, pls dont scare us! 

how did you know that it is the second most painful procedure? also, how do you know that Dr Park is not famous in Korea and spends most of their money on adverts to international clients?


----------



## scaredcat

jackkki said:


> I believe as long as you come home without any major complications after surgery, you'll be fine.  just be concerned with how happier you will be.  Your the one who has to live in your calves.  I had plastic surgery years ago and only told one person.  No one ever new about it and there were no complications.  I just became happier with myself.  If they notice, you can always say, you've been stretching more and took up yoga or something. hehe. sorry just trying to be optimistic



hi jackkki, thanks for the encouragement. was it also calf reduction you had? only if you dont mind telling.....


----------



## misswallflower

scaredcat said:
			
		

> hi misswallflower, yes you are scaring everyone but if it is true, we dont mind being scared! if it is not true, yeah, pls dont scare us!
> 
> how did you know that it is the second most painful procedure? also, how do you know that Dr Park is not famous in Korea and spends most of their money on adverts to international clients?



I'm sorry I scared you! I myself have large calves and have been researching for awhile now for the same reason. I've always known that running and swimming only increases their size and it's always been a burden on me growing up to this day. anyhow I found out about dr park from a forum, which led me to his website, which then led me to contact him personally. I suggest asking as many questions as you can about post op and the procedure. in 2008 he seemed very eager to cater to the influx of international patients and was incredibly successful. over time, however, I do believe he has changed to fixate a bit more on money after going through a separate forum where people gave warnings on oz and bk's advertising to foreign clients. it's important for us especially to find out from locals because the doctors can easily overcharge international patients and get away with malpractice because insurance and medical laws are different across borders. there are MANY plastic surgery clinics and dr.park is not the only one. he speaks English, and he has been in the news but it's a good idea to look into other sources. this surgery is permanent and if you can endure the pain, I know I'd love to have slender calves as well.


----------



## misswallflower

scaredcat said:
			
		

> guys, thanks for the well wishes all. im booked for april. can't wait but im so upset because im keeping it from family. has anyone been under similar dilemma? i cant imagine telling them but if the results of the ops are good, surely they will notice the difference. oh god....anyone? i cant believe this is worrying me more than the op itself. now that ive decided to go for the op. it's making me sick literally. it's the guilt the guilt....anyone has any views?



don't be scared. ive been struggling with this for years and finally decided to bring it up with my closest family members. of course they were shocked and considered it a serious lack of confidence, but in the end, my mother finally understood when I explained to her that this wasn't just because of vanity. I don't judge anyone based on their appearances and she knows I'm my own harshest critic. I'm perfectionist and I've been struggling with it for years now. if you decide not to tell them, don't feel you must! to be realistic, a few will probably notice; those closest to you. if they ask, I personally believe it best to be honest. it's not a crime to do something for self confidence. it doesn't make you a vain person. if they decide to judge and criticize, take it. some of its probably true. but don't be afraid, if you need someone to talk to, email me at xxx. I'll be here for you!


----------



## karagiselle

Hi misswallflower

So do u mean that the often u jog, your calves will get bigger? D: I myself have really big calves since I was 14? Due to puberty I ate a lot. I became athletic in junior college and joined basketball which worsened my problem of big fat muscular calves. Zz I've been trying to slim them down my whole life my nothing works. I don't intend to undergo surgery for it cos it's way too risky. So if I stop jogging now, would my calves slim down?

Haha thanks


----------



## misswallflower

karagiselle said:
			
		

> Hi misswallflower
> 
> So do u mean that the often u jog, your calves will get bigger? D: I myself have really big calves since I was 14? Due to puberty I ate a lot. I became athletic in junior college and joined basketball which worsened my problem of big fat muscular calves. Zz I've been trying to slim them down my whole life my nothing works. I don't intend to undergo surgery for it cos it's way too risky. So if I stop jogging now, would my calves slim down?
> 
> Haha thanks



hey karagiselle,
sadly, i believe the size of our calves are very much influenced by genetics. active sports and jogging will cause the muscle to grow. abstaining from it will turn muscle into fat, which you can them burn off through proper dieting. it depressed me when I found out about this because I love sports! I love running! I found out however, that the best remedy is lifting weights to tone (not to bodybuild). that means focusing on more reps with lighter weights. i still run, i just limited my routine to once a week.

I just also want to add that I believe runners should be proud of their leg muscles! I heard that Latinos are especially in love with large calves and they're instrumental in competitions!

personally my mentality towards my calves fluctuates; there are my confident days and insecure days when I look up surgical techniques so I can understand either way.


----------



## scaredcat

misswallflower said:


> I'm sorry I scared you! I myself have large calves and have been researching for awhile now for the same reason. I've always known that running and swimming only increases their size and it's always been a burden on me growing up to this day. anyhow I found out about dr park from a forum, which led me to his website, which then led me to contact him personally. I suggest asking as many questions as you can about post op and the procedure. in 2008 he seemed very eager to cater to the influx of international patients and was incredibly successful. over time, however, I do believe he has changed to fixate a bit more on money after going through a separate forum where people gave warnings on oz and bk's advertising to foreign clients. it's important for us especially to find out from locals because the doctors can easily overcharge international patients and get away with malpractice because insurance and medical laws are different across borders. there are MANY plastic surgery clinics and dr.park is not the only one. he speaks English, and he has been in the news but it's a good idea to look into other sources. this surgery is permanent and if you can endure the pain, I know I'd love to have slender calves as well.


hi misswallflower, thanks! please share more. what were the criticisms? as long as it is not about malpractice, i am quite ok. i guess for me, i dont mind paying more for someone who speaks english and who is good. but if he has ever failed.....then yes, i am worried. so please share whatever you know. as i said, i dont mind being scared. better now than later. i suppose there will always be some risk but as long as the surgeon is good, i think i can take a chance. i sure hope we can take many painkillers....i have asked a lot of post op questions and a lot of girls here also have shared so that should be fine, at least for me. the pain bit, i am pretty scared but as i said, painkillers painkiller


----------



## scaredcat

misswallflower said:


> don't be scared. ive been struggling with this for years and finally decided to bring it up with my closest family members. of course they were shocked and considered it a serious lack of confidence, but in the end, my mother finally understood when I explained to her that this wasn't just because of vanity. I don't judge anyone based on their appearances and she knows I'm my own harshest critic. I'm perfectionist and I've been struggling with it for years now. if you decide not to tell them, don't feel you must! to be realistic, a few will probably notice; those closest to you. if they ask, I personally believe it best to be honest. it's not a crime to do something for self confidence. it doesn't make you a vain person. if they decide to judge and criticize, take it. some of its probably true. but don't be afraid, if you need someone to talk to, email me atxxx I'll be here for you!


hi thanks! did u do the surgery then? after you told your mum? if you did, who did you do it with?


----------



## scaredcat

yllom said:


> I am already booked for 3/8 and will be in S.Korea from the 7th-19th. :/


hi yllom, good luck! so envious. mine is in april. im sure you will do great. you sound like a decisive brave lady. i hope you find someone to go with, if not, you can always count on support on this forum. so excited for you!


----------



## yllom

missjesss said:


> View attachment 1371012
> 
> View attachment 1371014



Missjesss, 

Im wondering how you are doing over there? Any words to share to settle my nerves?


----------



## lovu

Hi Scaredcat umm I understand you the guilty for not tell family I also didn't tell them with because I afraid they gonna stop me but of course I tell my close friend too make sure someone know where am I and what I am doing. All the best.


----------



## Mangochutney

misswallflower said:


> i've heard of korean calf reduction surgery for awhile now. this is one of the most painful procedures next to jaw reduction surgery. it is permanent, but it's risky. the credibility of the surgeon is crucial. any mistake in the muscle atrophy and it can handicap you for life. on top of that, directly post op, there are intense muscle strains and daily exercises that you must follow to prevent paralysis.



In my opinion, if you decide to go for surgery, you have to educate yourself first. Only reading forums is not enough. Misswallflouwer, what medical researches are you addressing talking about muscle paralysis that can be prevented by stretching ??? And what do you actually mean by "any mistake in the muscle atrophy"? Sorry, but it just sounds very very weired to me..


----------



## dancinmama

Hello Ladies, 

I'm so happy to find this forum and can't believe I haven't found it before! I am in Korea 7 days post op and I'm laying in my bed, legs elevated, in the YoungDong hotel.  I've been catching up from the very begining of this thread for the past two days now and it's been a great comfort hearing all the experiences, knowing I'm not alone. 

One thing I've noticed for sure is everyone's recovery is so individual, and each day is different from the next.  I feel the best when I'm laying down with my legs elevated.  I've had a very difficult time stretching and haven't been able to walk without wearing my 2" platforms.  I need to force myself to just do it today cause I think I will feel better. It's just getting over that initial pain. 
One thing for sure is Dr Park is amazing and has incredible bedside manners. On day 2 I couldn't go to his clinic for my appiontment b/c it was too difficult for me to walk so he actually came to my hotel to bring me pain killers and made sure I was alright. Trust me girls, you are in good hands with Dr Park.

Has anyone else experienced severe trouble with stretching? Any advice?


----------



## jackkki

if you have a lateral bulge that can be seen from the front, this is the soleus muscle. after surgery, you may still have the lateral bulge after surgery thats why some people who have had surgery complain the sides of their legs are still protruding


----------



## jackkki

Those of you who have had surgery already, please post your bf and after photos so that people who are interested can get an idea how our legs can be improved. I've only seen i believe 2 people who posted pics throughout the whole thread.  
I just find it odd that it is very difficult to find reviews about the surgery  and the clinics offering it.  I've been searching online forever and it seems that a forum is the only reference besides dr park and dr jong website.


----------



## jackkki

christy2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for delay in replying I have not been on the forum for some weeks now - it is great to hear that you are from the uk and considering similar surgery however Dr Park replied to say that his surgery would not be suitable for me - I have since had several emails to Dr Jong who can offer surgery - please let me know how you progress with things - have you spoken to your family about this - what are their thoughts I would be very interested to know?  Have you definitely made up your mind or do you have some reservations - i find it all quite anxiety provoking especially the thought of going alone.  I do feel determined that this is something I should pursue as have spent so much of my life affected by this in many ways?
> 
> christy2



hi christy,

just wanted to know why dr park said you would not be suitable for surgery


----------



## jackkki

kren said:


> anyone considering dr jong @ taiwan?
> 
> or anyone who had done the surgery with dr jong?
> 
> please pm me!



wondering why you backed out with dr park d/t consequences of surgery but is considering dr jong?


----------



## jackkki

for those who had surgery with dr jong in taipei, which hotel did you stay in?  do you recommend it? did you get a discount for being a patient? how did you get to and from the clinic?


----------



## yllom

dancinmama said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm so happy to find this forum and can't believe I haven't found it before! I am in Korea 7 days post op and I'm laying in my bed, legs elevated, in the YoungDong hotel.  I've been catching up from the very begining of this thread for the past two days now and it's been a great comfort hearing all the experiences, knowing I'm not alone.
> 
> One thing I've noticed for sure is everyone's recovery is so individual, and each day is different from the next.  I feel the best when I'm laying down with my legs elevated.  I've had a very difficult time stretching and haven't been able to walk without wearing my 2" platforms.  I need to force myself to just do it today cause I think I will feel better. It's just getting over that initial pain.
> One thing for sure is Dr Park is amazing and has incredible bedside manners. On day 2 I couldn't go to his clinic for my appiontment b/c it was too difficult for me to walk so he actually came to my hotel to bring me pain killers and made sure I was alright. Trust me girls, you are in good hands with Dr Park.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced severe trouble with stretching? Any advice?



That's so great to hear from someone that just had the procedure done. I hope everything is going well. I will be there in exactly a week. I hope everything goes smoothly. 
Im sorry to hear your trouble in stretching. Is there any advice you would give at all actually? Im sorry it cant the other way around lol but i hope it is getting easier.


----------



## yllom

one other thing dancinmama...what type of anesthesia did u go under?


----------



## dancinmama

yllom said:


> That's so great to hear from someone that just had the procedure done. I hope everything is going well. I will be there in exactly a week. I hope everything goes smoothly.
> Im sorry to hear your trouble in stretching. Is there any advice you would give at all actually? Im sorry it cant the other way around lol but i hope it is getting easier.


Hey yllom, definitely bring reading material/laptop when you go for your op cause if you do end up staying the night it is looooong if you can't sleep.  I would make sure your room in the hotel is stocked up on drinks and snacks too. I couldn't walk for the first few days which also happend to be the weekend and there isn't room service on the weekends.  Definitely bring a laptop to stream TV and movies cause you have lots of down time, expecially if you have troubles walking like me. I couldn't imagine going on a tour, I get faint feeling only walking 50 meters to the store next door.  This process is long and painful but will be SO worth it in the end.  I can't wait to report back with some great progress and inches lost on my calves.  I have an appiontment with Dr Park tmrw and I'm sure he will aspirate my legs, let you know how it goes. 

Oh I had spinal anesthesia and I asked to be put to sleep as well.  He prefers spinal cause its safer


----------



## misswallflower

Mangochutney said:


> In my opinion, if you decide to go for surgery, you have to educate yourself first. Only reading forums is not enough. Misswallflouwer, what medical researches are you addressing talking about muscle paralysis that can be prevented by stretching ??? And what do you actually mean by "any mistake in the muscle atrophy"? Sorry, but it just sounds very very weired to me..



i agree, research is imperative. i wouldn't undergo any invasive surgery without it. that being said, i've been in contact with dr. park several years ago and started my research from his website. i was mostly comparing the different ways to atrophy the calf muscles, trying to figure out the cheapest, safest procedure. one of the things i found was that post op, the doctor presents a series of leg exercises. it will be hard for the patient to walk after the surgery and the natural tendency is to remain immobile because of the pain. but if the patient doesn't move, there's a risk of paralysis.
i was referring to mistakes in the operation. the doctor must be precise about which part of the calf he removes. there are nerves and surrounding tissue that can cause permanent damage if done improperly.
i'm not trying to scare anyone. i myself am just trying to be cautious. i have yet to go through with this surgery but of course, i still want to. it's interesting to hear the testimonies of people who went through with it.


----------



## misswallflower

scaredcat said:


> Btw girls, thanks for the support. Everyone of you who responded and PMed. Really big thank you. To actually get me to this point of decision and booking. You know no one else really gets it so all I told were 2 friends and both not really for it. The other people, wont even dream of telling them. So, whatever good happens is due largely to the support I have received here. Love and kisses to all.



hey scaredcat, i understand how hard it is to make that decision and know that i'm here for you! i give you alot of credit for doing this all on your own. i know how you feel. i definitely plan on getting the calf reduction eventually. i'm actually still hung over other surgeries too. i hope everything turns out well for you! if you'd like, my email is esotericher@gmail.com i dont know if you have aim. just on the side, wifi is universal and you can always use gmail or skype to call people. (just putting that out there in case you were scared of not being able to use your phone). good luck!


----------



## misswallflower

scaredcat said:


> hi misswallflower, thanks! please share more. what were the criticisms? as long as it is not about malpractice, i am quite ok. i guess for me, i dont mind paying more for someone who speaks english and who is good. but if he has ever failed.....then yes, i am worried. so please share whatever you know. as i said, i dont mind being scared. better now than later. i suppose there will always be some risk but as long as the surgeon is good, i think i can take a chance. i sure hope we can take many painkillers....i have asked a lot of post op questions and a lot of girls here also have shared so that should be fine, at least for me. the pain bit, i am pretty scared but as i said, painkillers painkiller



i've seen pictures of girls who went through with the surgery and their legs came out a bit asymmetrical. that's what i'm most worried about. i've only heard of girls coming out paralyzed from the surgery (that's my greatest, ultimate fear) but it seems like the surgery is quite common in korea and taiwan. plenty of girls have gone through with it and dr. park has been in the field for several years now. don't be nervous! we're all here for you. when i go through with it, i'm hoping there'll be people i can count on too. be careful about how many painkillers you take. i'm studying in the medical field and overdose ore reliance on any drug, especially painkillers, can be detrimental. don't get addicted! that'll affect the rest of your life! so be careful!
much love and strength x


----------



## jackkki

scaredcat said:


> hi jackkki, thanks for the encouragement. was it also calf reduction you had? only if you dont mind telling.....



it was only liposuction of thighs and arms.  I'm planning on doing the calf reduction surgery also and contemplating between dr jong and dr park.


----------



## dancinmama

Hey everyone,

Much better day today. I'm still having a hard time walking but it's do-able with the 2" wedges.  I went to see Dr P and the nurse masaged my legs (left is way more swollen and sore) and then aspirated them both.  I always feel better coming back and laying down after a small outing - even if its just to the clinic. I'm really starting to see the difference in my legs expecially after the aspiration! I have no regrets so far and know that once I see the end result I will be a changed person.  I've spent such a long time being SO insecure about my calves and never thought it was something I could change.  My advice to anyone who has also felt this way...don't waste anymore time - do it! Don't get me wrong I am a dancer and have basically been on my tip toes since I was 3, I am very naturally muscular... 6 pack abs without doing sit ups (which I don't mind ) and I love shapely muscular legs on ladies, I think they're sexy - but mine over the years had definitely over deveoped to the point where I couldn't wear what I wanted because I couldn't handle people staring at my legs.  I think a lot of it's perseption and we are all probably our own worst critic...anyway, day 8 and if I had to do it all again I wouldn't think twice


----------



## Mangochutney

misswallflower said:


> i agree, research is imperative. i wouldn't undergo any invasive surgery without it. that being said, i've been in contact with dr. park several years ago and started my research from his website. i was mostly comparing the different ways to atrophy the calf muscles, trying to figure out the cheapest, safest procedure. one of the things i found was that post op, the doctor presents a series of leg exercises. it will be hard for the patient to walk after the surgery and the natural tendency is to remain immobile because of the pain. but if the patient doesn't move, there's a risk of paralysis....



As far as I understand, there are different ways of calves reduction. Calf muscle atrophy is referring to nerve resection. Honestly, I have not done any further investigation regarding this way of calves reduction since it has never ever been an option for me (= totally not safe). But I did my best to research about gastrocnemius resection as much as possible. 
I also wouldn't advise to look for a cheapest option, you health is priceless, therefore, I would definitely choose a safest one. 
Stretching exercises are indeed very important. It helps to prevent severe muscle contractions and makes recovery faster. Although, I must admit, it's tough. I have done the stretches through lots of pain and tears


----------



## Mangochutney

misswallflower said:


> ...be careful about how many painkillers you take. i'm studying in the medical field and overdose ore reliance on any drug, especially painkillers, can be detrimental. don't get addicted! that'll affect the rest of your life! so be careful!
> much love and strength x



I agree with Misswallflower. Painkillers can affect your liver and other organs. Above this, the pain will be severe anyway and the painkillers will not give as much relief as you maybe hope. Just be prepared the first two weeks will be the hardest but then it will become much better


----------



## jackkki

dancinmama said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Much better day today. I'm still having a hard time walking but it's do-able with the 2" wedges.  I went to see Dr P and the nurse masaged my legs (left is way more swollen and sore) and then aspirated them both.  I always feel better coming back and laying down after a small outing - even if its just to the clinic. I'm really starting to see the difference in my legs expecially after the aspiration! I have no regrets so far and know that once I see the end result I will be a changed person.  I've spent such a long time being SO insecure about my calves and never thought it was something I could change.  My advice to anyone who has also felt this way...don't waste anymore time - do it! Don't get me wrong I am a dancer and have basically been on my tip toes since I was 3, I am very naturally muscular... 6 pack abs without doing sit ups (which I don't mind ) and I love shapely muscular legs on ladies, I think they're sexy - but mine over the years had definitely over deveoped to the point where I couldn't wear what I wanted because I couldn't handle people staring at my legs.  I think a lot of it's perseption and we are all probably our own worst critic...anyway, day 8 and if I had to do it all again I wouldn't think twice



may i ask how many cm were your legs before the surgery and after


----------



## dancinmama

I guess I'm one of the ones who is having the muscle spasms because I am definitely not able to walk without my 2" heels, let alone stretch.  I asked Dr. Park yesterday what I should be doing and he said rest, elevate and try to stretch toes back in bed.  So that made me feel better because I thought maybe I was making it worse for myself because I'm not able to stretch.  Has anyone else gone through this? Like I said I'm a dancer and I love my yoga, so as soon as I'm able to I will be doing LOTS of stretching...hopefully it will all come back.


----------



## dancinmama

37cm right and 40cm left - I'm 5'6" 130 pounds

Its too hard to tell with the swelling how hany cm lost but my right calf looks great already and I asked him if he took out a lot more on my left and he said 'double' so I'm assured it's just the swelling! I will let you know how my progress goes


----------



## dancinmama

Oh also make sure you bring good probiotics or asidophilus and stock up your mini fridge with yoghurt! You have to take antibiotics for a week and it's super important to keep your good bacteria!!


----------



## jackkki

dancinmama said:


> 37cm right and 40cm left - I'm 5'6" 130 pounds
> 
> Its too hard to tell with the swelling how hany cm lost but my right calf looks great already and I asked him if he took out a lot more on my left and he said 'double' so I'm assured it's just the swelling! I will let you know how my progress goes



what did dr park say was your goal cm? and also is your soleus or the lateral part of your leg really hypertrophic and bulging (since the soleus extends from back ankle to lateral part  of leg? if so did he say your legs will look slightly bowed after surgery?  I'm just asking bc my calves are similar to your size but the lateral part is really bulging. however, dr park said he can do the surgery.  I'm just afraid of going to visit him and have him say my soleus is very big and removing just the gastromecius muscles will make my legs looked bowed.


----------



## dancinmama

jackkki said:


> what did dr park say was your goal cm? and also is your soleus or the lateral part of your leg really hypertrophic and bulging (since the soleus extends from back ankle to lateral part  of leg? if so did he say your legs will look slightly bowed after surgery?  I'm just asking bc my calves are similar to your size but the lateral part is really bulging. however, dr park said he can do the surgery.  I'm just afraid of going to visit him and have him say my soleus is very big and removing just the gastromecius muscles will make my legs looked bowed.


34.5cm is my goal.  He never mentioned anything about my legs looking bowed after the surgery, but I don't think I have an overly large soleus (in porportion to the rest of my leg). For me it was mainly the gastro that bulged out.  I think it's important to have a realistic goal and not expect perfection when considering this surgery. Improvment is all I'm hoping for, and I am more than pleased with the results so far 

Have you sent Dr Park good quality photos?  He should be able to tell from the pics if he can help you or not.  From what I've read on the forum, he is always more than honest and up-front when it comes to your goals vrs what he is actually able to do based on your anatomy.


----------



## yllom

Hey dancinmama
Theres just some trivial questions abt transportation and some details id like to
Ask u abt. Do u think u can email me at r e x . X r 8 7 @ gmail? Theres no spaces. I just want to make sure u see that.  thank you


----------



## dancinmama

yllom said:


> Hey dancinmama
> Theres just some trivial questions abt transportation and some details id like to
> Ask u abt. Do u think u can email me at r e x . X r 8 7 @ gmail? Theres no spaces. I just want to make sure u see that.  thank you


Of course, happy to help! Just emailed you


----------



## dancinmama

Jackkki, I can't send private msg's yet...and I stupidly didn't take any good before pics. I will see if Dr Park can send me the ones he took.  If you want to PM your email I will try to send them to you. I can recieve PM's just can't send...


----------



## scaredcat

misswallflower said:


> i've seen pictures of girls who went through with the surgery and their legs came out a bit asymmetrical. that's what i'm most worried about. i've only heard of girls coming out paralyzed from the surgery (that's my greatest, ultimate fear) but it seems like the surgery is quite common in korea and taiwan. plenty of girls have gone through with it and dr. park has been in the field for several years now. don't be nervous! we're all here for you. when i go through with it, i'm hoping there'll be people i can count on too. be careful about how many painkillers you take. i'm studying in the medical field and overdose ore reliance on any drug, especially painkillers, can be detrimental. don't get addicted! that'll affect the rest of your life! so be careful!
> much love and strength x


hi, mwf, thanks for the support and advise on skype. the paralysis cases, which clinics are they? do you remember? so we can avoid. im pretty sure dr park is 100% till now. in fact, he is the best but i think it will be good to know which doctors are not good so we know which to avoid. good luck to you too. i hope u find what you want soon.


----------



## scaredcat

misswallflower said:


> i've seen pictures of girls who went through with the surgery and their legs came out a bit asymmetrical. that's what i'm most worried about. i've only heard of girls coming out paralyzed from the surgery (that's my greatest, ultimate fear) but it seems like the surgery is quite common in korea and taiwan. plenty of girls have gone through with it and dr. park has been in the field for several years now. don't be nervous! we're all here for you. when i go through with it, i'm hoping there'll be people i can count on too. be careful about how many painkillers you take. i'm studying in the medical field and overdose ore reliance on any drug, especially painkillers, can be detrimental. don't get addicted! that'll affect the rest of your life! so be careful!
> much love and strength x


hi, mwf, thanks for the support and advice on skype. the paralysis cases, which clinics are they? do you remember? so we can avoid. im pretty sure dr park is 100% till now. in fact, he is the best but i think it will be good to know which doctors are not good so we know which to avoid. good luck to you too. i hope u find what you want soon.


----------



## scaredcat

jackkki said:


> it was only liposuction of thighs and arms.  I'm planning on doing the calf reduction surgery also and contemplating between dr jong and dr park.


hi jackkki, thanks for reply. good luck. hope u decide soon. there is one lady who did lipo and calf reduction with dr jong and she posted here. if you search "jong" you should be able to find her. she's a very brave one who went alone and did all that!!!


----------



## scaredcat

dancinmama said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Much better day today. I'm still having a hard time walking but it's do-able with the 2" wedges.  I went to see Dr P and the nurse masaged my legs (left is way more swollen and sore) and then aspirated them both.  I always feel better coming back and laying down after a small outing - even if its just to the clinic. I'm really starting to see the difference in my legs expecially after the aspiration! I have no regrets so far and know that once I see the end result I will be a changed person.  I've spent such a long time being SO insecure about my calves and never thought it was something I could change.  My advice to anyone who has also felt this way...don't waste anymore time - do it! Don't get me wrong I am a dancer and have basically been on my tip toes since I was 3, I am very naturally muscular... 6 pack abs without doing sit ups (which I don't mind ) and I love shapely muscular legs on ladies, I think they're sexy - but mine over the years had definitely over deveoped to the point where I couldn't wear what I wanted because I couldn't handle people staring at my legs.  I think a lot of it's perseption and we are all probably our own worst critic...anyway, day 8 and if I had to do it all again I wouldn't think twice


dancinmama, thanks for posting! i come online to read now and love posts such as yours where people say : i have no regrets!! i wish mine was sooner. darn. have to wait another month and half....


----------



## jackkki

scaredcat said:


> hi jackkki, thanks for reply. good luck. hope u decide soon. there is one lady who did lipo and calf reduction with dr jong and she posted here. if you search "jong" you should be able to find her. she's a very brave one who went alone and did all that!!!



thanks. i think I'm planning to go this may 2012. the only thing is that i've been reading this forum over and over and have only read two people that went to dr jong and everyone else went to dr park.  But i know I have a wide soleus and dr jong will be the only one to fix it.  It is difficult because it seems as if there is not much information on the surgery except that only these two doctors perform it.  It is also hard due to the fact that I am going to another country to perform surgery that cannot be fixed in my country if something goes wrong.  I do not know how the regulations work in taiwan or korea on plastic surgery especially if your a foreigner. I've seen a lot of horror stories of plastic surgery in mexico on the news but i don't know how it is in asia. Im not trying to scare anyone but just being realistic and stating what I know.  though i may go through with the procedure blind and ignorant, I feel that I just need to do it.  I'm sure that many feel that way in this forum but it is important to tell at least one person you are going through with the surgery, where, the hotel & clinic number, and the days you will be gone for in case something happens.  we all need to be safe at least in that way.


----------



## dancinmama

scaredcat said:


> dancinmama, thanks for posting! i come online to read now and love posts such as yours where people say : i have no regrets!! i wish mine was sooner. darn. have to wait another month and half....


No problem scaredcat! Best of luck with your surgery  a month and a half will be here before you know it, and you will be thrilled once you do it! xx


----------



## Deusch

dancinmama said:


> 37cm right and 40cm left - I'm 5'6" 130 pounds
> 
> Its too hard to tell with the swelling how hany cm lost but my right calf looks great already and I asked him if he took out a lot more on my left and he said 'double' so I'm assured it's just the swelling! I will let you know how my progress goes



Hi dancinmama do you mind emailing me at deuschs@gmail.com some details as I'm deciding whether to book with dr park or dr Jong now and have consulted both of them.

Would like to find out a little bit more from you before I decide! Hope you will be free to share and thank you for the help!


----------



## Deusch

jackkki said:


> thanks. i think I'm planning to go this may 2012. the only thing is that i've been reading this forum over and over and have only read two people that went to dr jong and everyone else went to dr park.  But i know I have a wide soleus and dr jong will be the only one to fix it.  It is difficult because it seems as if there is not much information on the surgery except that only these two doctors perform it.  It is also hard due to the fact that I am going to another country to perform surgery that cannot be fixed in my country if something goes wrong.  I do not know how the regulations work in taiwan or korea on plastic surgery especially if your a foreigner. I've seen a lot of horror stories of plastic surgery in mexico on the news but i don't know how it is in asia. Im not trying to scare anyone but just being realistic and stating what I know.  though i may go through with the procedure blind and ignorant, I feel that I just need to do it.  I'm sure that many feel that way in this forum but it is important to tell at least one person you are going through with the surgery, where, the hotel & clinic number, and the days you will be gone for in case something happens.  we all need to be safe at least in that way.



Hi jackki I will be heading in may 2012 too. But deciding between dr Jong and dr park now!

Let me know who you decided to do with and good luck!


----------



## Deusch

jackkki said:


> thanks. i think I'm planning to go this may 2012. the only thing is that i've been reading this forum over and over and have only read two people that went to dr jong and everyone else went to dr park.  But i know I have a wide soleus and dr jong will be the only one to fix it.  It is difficult because it seems as if there is not much information on the surgery except that only these two doctors perform it.  It is also hard due to the fact that I am going to another country to perform surgery that cannot be fixed in my country if something goes wrong.  I do not know how the regulations work in taiwan or korea on plastic surgery especially if your a foreigner. I've seen a lot of horror stories of plastic surgery in mexico on the news but i don't know how it is in asia. Im not trying to scare anyone but just being realistic and stating what I know.  though i may go through with the procedure blind and ignorant, I feel that I just need to do it.  I'm sure that many feel that way in this forum but it is important to tell at least one person you are going through with the surgery, where, the hotel & clinic number, and the days you will be gone for in case something happens.  we all need to be safe at least in that way.





dancinmama said:


> No problem scaredcat! Best of luck with your surgery  a month and a half will be here before you know it, and you will be thrilled once you do it! xx



Hi dancin mama can I ask did u go alone and how much did u spend for hotel, transport, misc etc

Thank you for your help and would appreciate if you could email me
At deuschs@gmail.com!!


----------



## jackkki

Deusch said:


> Hi jackki I will be heading in may 2012 too. But deciding between dr Jong and dr park now!
> 
> Let me know who you decided to do with and good luck!



I'm going with dr jong bc i have a wide soleus that is buldging on the lateral upper portion of my legs and he's the only one that can work with that. no point in going with dr park if he can only make the medial part smaller.  I'm planning on going either may or june


----------



## dancinmama

Deusch said:


> Hi dancinmama do you mind emailing me at deuschs@gmail.com some details as I'm deciding whether to book with dr park or dr Jong now and have consulted both of them.
> 
> Would like to find out a little bit more from you before I decide! Hope you will be free to share and thank you for the help!


Hi Deusch, just emailed you


----------



## Deusch

dancinmama said:


> Hi Deusch, just emailed you



Hi dancinmama!

I did not receive your email! Do you mind emailing me again? 

It's deuschs@gmail.com

Thank you so much!


----------



## Deusch

dancinmama said:


> Hi Deusch, just emailed you





jackkki said:


> I'm going with dr jong bc i have a wide soleus that is buldging on the lateral upper portion of my legs and he's the only one that can work with that. no point in going with dr park if he can only make the medial part smaller.  I'm planning on going either may or june



Hi jackki

I'm also considering dr Jong as he takes into acc the whole shape.

U can email me at deuschs@gmail.com and we can liaise.

It's only bcos he doesn't have much reviews here that I'm not sure. But otherwise I'll be ok doing with either. I just would like to find out more on cost wise how much in total including accommodation and transport before I decide but I'm definitely going to book for end may. First wk june 

Hope to see you too!


----------



## dancinmama

Deusch said:


> Hi dancinmama!
> 
> I did not receive your email! Do you mind emailing me again?
> 
> It's deuschs@gmail.com
> 
> Thank you so much!


Oops I missed the end 's' now you should recieve it.


----------



## scaredcat

jackkki said:


> thanks. i think I'm planning to go this may 2012. the only thing is that i've been reading this forum over and over and have only read two people that went to dr jong and everyone else went to dr park.  But i know I have a wide soleus and dr jong will be the only one to fix it.  It is difficult because it seems as if there is not much information on the surgery except that only these two doctors perform it.  It is also hard due to the fact that I am going to another country to perform surgery that cannot be fixed in my country if something goes wrong.  I do not know how the regulations work in taiwan or korea on plastic surgery especially if your a foreigner. I've seen a lot of horror stories of plastic surgery in mexico on the news but i don't know how it is in asia. Im not trying to scare anyone but just being realistic and stating what I know.  though i may go through with the procedure blind and ignorant, I feel that I just need to do it.  I'm sure that many feel that way in this forum but it is important to tell at least one person you are going through with the surgery, where, the hotel & clinic number, and the days you will be gone for in case something happens.  we all need to be safe at least in that way.


jackkki, you are right. im really touched by the bit where you say even though you may go through it blind and ignorant, you feel you need to do. i sometimes feel that way. i think a lot of girls here will be happy to support you online. i for one check the forum whenever im not travelling. im gg to PM you so i dont go on and on here


----------



## gingersnaps99

Keleidoscope36 said:


> Hi gingersnaps... Was just wondering if you are very satisfied with the results? Many thanks and best wishes for the new year



Sorry for the late reply!  I am extremely satisfied with the results.  15 months on it looks better than ever


----------



## Deusch

gingersnaps99 said:


> Sorry for the late reply!  I am extremely satisfied with the results.  15 months on it looks better than ever



Hi ginger! Can I ask how long did u say post op in korea? Did u have to do aspiration yourself?


----------



## dewidewi

Okay so I was reading this thread sometime in the middle before the op discussion, and I just wanted to let the people who are reading this thread know that for me, a never-exercised person, about 5'7 115lbs .... after starting an exercise routine where I jogged for 15-20 minutes on a treadmill, by the third jog, my calves became noticeably smaller especially the lower region. Pretty huge surprise, especially because I always thought that it would give me bigger calves not smaller.

Anyhow, I think using exercise may be a less time consuming way of reducing size/adjusting shape, but this may only be working for me because I never exercised previously.

But if you're in the same scenario, and you have a similar body-type (mine being a subtle hourglass with a super small waist and slim hips, and fat distributes around lower legs/shoulder), then this might be a good way to see results fast!


----------



## chihaya

dancinmama said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Much better day today. I'm still having a hard time walking but it's do-able with the 2" wedges.  I went to see Dr P and the nurse masaged my legs (left is way more swollen and sore) and then aspirated them both.  I always feel better coming back and laying down after a small outing - even if its just to the clinic. I'm really starting to see the difference in my legs expecially after the aspiration! I have no regrets so far and know that once I see the end result I will be a changed person.  I've spent such a long time being SO insecure about my calves and never thought it was something I could change.  My advice to anyone who has also felt this way...don't waste anymore time - do it! Don't get me wrong I am a dancer and have basically been on my tip toes since I was 3, I am very naturally muscular... 6 pack abs without doing sit ups (which I don't mind ) and I love shapely muscular legs on ladies, I think they're sexy - but mine over the years had definitely over deveoped to the point where I couldn't wear what I wanted because I couldn't handle people staring at my legs.  I think a lot of it's perseption and we are all probably our own worst critic...anyway, day 8 and if I had to do it all again I wouldn't think twice



Hello,
 I am booked with Dr Park for next week. I am so happy to have the surgery, but also worry . How do you feel so far. Are you able to walk?


----------



## gingersnaps99

gingersnaps99 said:


> Sorry for the late reply!  I am extremely satisfied with the results.  15 months on it looks better than ever


Hi Deusch,
I think I stayed for 13 days post-op and Dr Park aspirated my legs about 3 times.  He showed the family member who came with me how to do it so I never had to do it myself so I aspirated another 2 times after getting home.  
I wish you the best of luck - I am so glad I did it


----------



## yllom

hello all, 
i just had the procedure done yesterday and stayed overnight at the clinic, longest 20 so hours of my life it seemed. Dr. Park removed more muscle from my right calf so my right has been verry painful. Im not much of a complainer so for me to say it hurts, it really does. My left calf doesnt hurt so much but the stretching is very hard. I tried to sleep off the pain but I kept waking up every hour. I considered bringing ambien bc i knew it was a possibility i couldnt sleep bc of the pain and i wish i had. Right now, i cant tell any difference bc my right calf is swollen like a balloon but hopefully by day 4-5. Walking is very difficult but i was able to go to the bathroom by myself about 5 times throughout the night without the nurses help. I wish everyone planning to go through this better luck than me. I will be back for my first checkup on monday and will update you all then. One last thing, it was advised to bring lots to do for the overnight stay but my pain was so bad i couldnt focus on anything else. But no worries, it was really only bc so much was removed from my right calf. My left calf is not so bothersome at all.


----------



## jackkki

yllom said:


> hello all,
> i just had the procedure done yesterday and stayed overnight at the clinic, longest 20 so hours of my life it seemed. Dr. Park removed more muscle from my right calf so my right has been verry painful. Im not much of a complainer so for me to say it hurts, it really does. My left calf doesnt hurt so much but the stretching is very hard. I tried to sleep off the pain but I kept waking up every hour. I considered bringing ambien bc i knew it was a possibility i couldnt sleep bc of the pain and i wish i had. Right now, i cant tell any difference bc my right calf is swollen like a balloon but hopefully by day 4-5. Walking is very difficult but i was able to go to the bathroom by myself about 5 times throughout the night without the nurses help. I wish everyone planning to go through this better luck than me. I will be back for my first checkup on monday and will update you all then. One last thing, it was advised to bring lots to do for the overnight stay but my pain was so bad i couldnt focus on anything else. But no worries, it was really only bc so much was removed from my right calf. My left calf is not so bothersome at all.



i hope you feel better soon. did dr park give you any pain meds?  what was  your before calf cm and goal? did you mean 2hrs or 20 hrs


----------



## scaredcat

yllom said:


> hello all,
> i just had the procedure done yesterday and stayed overnight at the clinic, longest 20 so hours of my life it seemed. Dr. Park removed more muscle from my right calf so my right has been verry painful. Im not much of a complainer so for me to say it hurts, it really does. My left calf doesnt hurt so much but the stretching is very hard. I tried to sleep off the pain but I kept waking up every hour. I considered bringing ambien bc i knew it was a possibility i couldnt sleep bc of the pain and i wish i had. Right now, i cant tell any difference bc my right calf is swollen like a balloon but hopefully by day 4-5. Walking is very difficult but i was able to go to the bathroom by myself about 5 times throughout the night without the nurses help. I wish everyone planning to go through this better luck than me. I will be back for my first checkup on monday and will update you all then. One last thing, it was advised to bring lots to do for the overnight stay but my pain was so bad i couldnt focus on anything else. But no worries, it was really only bc so much was removed from my right calf. My left calf is not so bothersome at all.


any regrets?


----------



## lil_tiga

dancinmama said:


> Oh also make sure you bring good probiotics or asidophilus and stock up your mini fridge with yoghurt! You have to take antibiotics for a week and it's super important to keep your good bacteria!!



hi could u possibly pm me with what airline you flew, how much everything cost, hotel cost, how long you stayed etc as well please? just trying to figure out if i can afford this!!! good luck with everything


----------



## scaredcat

lil_tiga said:


> hi could u possibly pm me with what airline you flew, how much everything cost, hotel cost, how long you stayed etc as well please? just trying to figure out if i can afford this!!! good luck with everything


hi dancinmama, me too please? can you please please PM me too on which airlines? i still havent booked flight because cannot decide on airline. the shortest route i found is still 16 hours


----------



## Keleidoscope36

yllom said:


> hello all,
> i just had the procedure done yesterday and stayed overnight at the clinic, longest 20 so hours of my life it seemed. Dr. Park removed more muscle from my right calf so my right has been verry painful. Im not much of a complainer so for me to say it hurts, it really does. My left calf doesnt hurt so much but the stretching is very hard. I tried to sleep off the pain but I kept waking up every hour. I considered bringing ambien bc i knew it was a possibility i couldnt sleep bc of the pain and i wish i had. Right now, i cant tell any difference bc my right calf is swollen like a balloon but hopefully by day 4-5. Walking is very difficult but i was able to go to the bathroom by myself about 5 times throughout the night without the nurses help. I wish everyone planning to go through this better luck than me. I will be back for my first checkup on monday and will update you all then. One last thing, it was advised to bring lots to do for the overnight stay but my pain was so bad i couldnt focus on anything else. But no worries, it was really only bc so much was removed from my right calf. My left calf is not so bothersome at all.


Hi YLLOM! Hope you're feeling much better as the days progress...tc!


----------



## jpaclibar

Oh geez.. I will not go under a knife.. I hope everything went well with your surgery.


----------



## scaredcat

jpaclibar said:


> Oh geez.. I will not go under a knife.. I hope everything went well with your surgery.


i wonder why some people post at all.....seriously, we have been getting people who want to do the surgery but dare not and so tell us all not to or try to scare us and now we get a post like this which is neither here nor there. if someone needs to post to make up the minimum to get a PM, please just post a smiley.


----------



## scaredcat

to add, i know everyone has a right to write anything but please consider that some of us read these posts seriously. we are all considering surgery and not just which bag or conditioner to buy so if like an earlier person who posted about paralysis and all that, unless you know what you are talking about, please refrain. if you do know some bad review, yeah please tell us but so far, no one has been able to substantiate any of the rubbish scary posts they post. i was very scared too when i first found this but i was very careful not to discourage anyone. if you do not have this problem, perhaps you are consider keeping quiet unless you have something useful to say. 

ps: for those considering surgery, i dont mean to say dont post your fears! those are not the posts i mean. i mean those people who just chance upon this forum and start writing rubbish


----------



## Keleidoscope36

scaredcat said:


> to add, i know everyone has a right to write anything but please consider that some of us read these posts seriously. we are all considering surgery and not just which bag or conditioner to buy so if like an earlier person who posted about paralysis and all that, unless you know what you are talking about, please refrain. if you do know some bad review, yeah please tell us but so far, no one has been able to substantiate any of the rubbish scary posts they post. i was very scared too when i first found this but i was very careful not to discourage anyone. if you do not have this problem, perhaps you are consider keeping quiet unless you have something useful to say.
> 
> ps: for those considering surgery, i dont mean to say dont post your fears! those are not the posts i mean. i mean those people who just chance upon this forum and start writing rubbish


Agree with u completely!


----------



## Keleidoscope36

yllom said:


> hello all,
> i just had the procedure done yesterday and stayed overnight at the clinic, longest 20 so hours of my life it seemed. Dr. Park removed more muscle from my right calf so my right has been verry painful. Im not much of a complainer so for me to say it hurts, it really does. My left calf doesnt hurt so much but the stretching is very hard. I tried to sleep off the pain but I kept waking up every hour. I considered bringing ambien bc i knew it was a possibility i couldnt sleep bc of the pain and i wish i had. Right now, i cant tell any difference bc my right calf is swollen like a balloon but hopefully by day 4-5. Walking is very difficult but i was able to go to the bathroom by myself about 5 times throughout the night without the nurses help. I wish everyone planning to go through this better luck than me. I will be back for my first checkup on monday and will update you all then. One last thing, it was advised to bring lots to do for the overnight stay but my pain was so bad i couldnt focus on anything else. But no worries, it was really only bc so much was removed from my right calf. My left calf is not so bothersome at all.


Hey, how are u? Hope the pain has subsided....


----------



## Roksana

Hello ladies, I am following posts for quite a long time. Thank you, guys, for writing so much about the procedure and after. What worries me there are not so many posts with people who have done it lets say two years ago?.. How common problems like asymmetry or skin discoloration?

Also I could never understand why only those doctors? Why here in US where everything is about making money and beauty, but why they don't practice it in here? I did ask Dr. Park and he said because it takes a lot of experience, but that&#8217;s any kind of surgery. 

I really wanted to do it but too many loopholes for me to proceed any further. I asked plastic surgeons online and they never responded who knows why.


----------



## yllom

Roksana said:


> Hello ladies, I am following posts for quite a long time. Thank you, guys, for writing so much about the procedure and after. What worries me there are not so many posts with people who have done it lets say two years ago?.. How common problems like asymmetry or skin discoloration?
> 
> Also I could never understand why only those doctors? Why here in US where everything is about making money and beauty, but why they don't practice it in here? I did ask Dr. Park and he said because it takes a lot of experience, but thats any kind of surgery.
> 
> I really wanted to do it but too many loopholes for me to proceed any further. I asked plastic surgeons online and they never responded who knows why.



I'd agree with Dr. Park. Esp. since this seems to be something that affects more asian women, I wouldnt expect this is be a problem for the majority of Americans. Obesity is more of a problem for Americans, in which fat loss is necessary, not muscle. A lot more liposuction goes on in the US. Most women I see with big calves it's usually more fat than anything else. And also American medicine isnt as good as you may think. There are too many restrictions, laws and whatnots that restrict many medical advances. Government. Sorry if that sounds like a downer or anything but just sharing opinion.


----------



## yllom

The pain has definitely subsided. I was feeling much better Wednesday (I was feeling good enough to walk normally w/o limping) so I took a walk around for 1-2 hrs and I think it has worsened the swelling . So I have been elevating and resting my legs since. My left seems to be healing a lot quicker than the right (more muscle removed). 
Today was my last visit to the clinic before going home and I was taught how to aspirate myself. The thought of it has been scary but it has to be done! So i did. 
Measurements I have to get back to you esp since the right is still too swollen to tell. 
A tip would be to bring wedge flip flops too! It'll make showering a LOT easier!
The room stinks (not literally) but you get what you pay for - basic necessities. If anyone has any questions please feel free to personally email me @ rex.xr87@gmail.com  i'd be happy to help.


----------



## yllom

The pain has definitely subsided. I was feeling much better Wednesday (I was feeling good enough to walk normally w/o limping) so I took a walk around for 1-2 hrs and I think it has worsened the swelling . So I have been elevating and resting my legs since. My left seems to be healing a lot quicker than the right (more muscle removed). 
Today was my last visit to the clinic before going home and I was taught how to aspirate myself. The thought of it has been scary but it has to be done! So i did. 
Measurements I have to get back to you esp since the right is still too swollen to tell. 
A tip would be to bring wedge flip flops too! It'll make showering a LOT easier!
The room stinks (not literally) but you get what you pay for - basic necessities. If anyone has any questions please feel free to personally email me @ rex.xr87@gmail.com  i'd be happy to help.


----------



## jackkki

Roksana said:


> Hello ladies, I am following posts for quite a long time. Thank you, guys, for writing so much about the procedure and after. What worries me there are not so many posts with people who have done it lets say two years ago?.. How common problems like asymmetry or skin discoloration?
> 
> Also I could never understand why only those doctors? Why here in US where everything is about making money and beauty, but why they don't practice it in here? I did ask Dr. Park and he said because it takes a lot of experience, but that&#8217;s any kind of surgery.
> 
> I really wanted to do it but too many loopholes for me to proceed any further. I asked plastic surgeons online and they never responded who knows why.


I believe the reasons why US do not practice the surgery include: 

1) there should be a huge population on people who want calf muscle surgery. But most people in US want to remove fat or add silicone to make things bigger.
2) there has to be a lot of studies done by various sources.  There has to be a lot of people willing to be guinie pigs for the surgery in which they have to tract progress and side effects for years.  Taking out muscles it just not heard of in the US.  Usually it is adding muscles and in the US , a little calf muscle is considered sexy, not the shapeless legs.
3) in the US there are a lot of regulations which is good.  People feel safer that way.  Removing muscles or shaving bones i.e making facial structure smaller is very risky, may have unknown side effects and is not much of a demand in US.    
They would have to go through years to even get that law passed for using the surgery for cosmetic purposes.  Even the Partial gastrocnemius muscle resection surgery is farely new.  I've only heard of two surgeons that are advertised and regularly practicing it in the world.  And south Korea is one of the top countries that have the most natives doing plastic surgery.  Plastic surgery is greatly advocated by the south korean government because it brings them a lot of money and raises the economy.  This is what I read in many articles.


----------



## Roksana

jackkki said:


> I believe the reasons why US do not practice the surgery include:
> 
> 1) there should be a huge population on people who want calf muscle surgery. But most people in US want to remove fat or add silicone to make things bigger.
> 2) there has to be a lot of studies done by various sources.  There has to be a lot of people willing to be guinie pigs for the surgery in which they have to tract progress and side effects for years.  Taking out muscles it just not heard of in the US.  Usually it is adding muscles and in the US , a little calf muscle is considered sexy, not the shapeless legs.
> 3) in the US there are a lot of regulations which is good.  People feel safer that way.  Removing muscles or shaving bones i.e making facial structure smaller is very risky, may have unknown side effects and is not much of a demand in US.
> They would have to go through years to even get that law passed for using the surgery for cosmetic purposes.  Even the Partial gastrocnemius muscle resection surgery is farely new.  I've only heard of two surgeons that are advertised and regularly practicing it in the world.  And south Korea is one of the top countries that have the most natives doing plastic surgery.  Plastic surgery is greatly advocated by the south korean government because it brings them a lot of money and raises the economy.  This is what I read in many articles.


Yllom and Jackkki, thank you guys for responding. I can see that now with american law and stuff... I wish there would be an easier way out for us. Would be really nice to see some images of ladies who've done year or two ago, cause with photo editing I don't trust any pictures online anymore. I know, I'm such a skeptic and probably not helping any


----------



## chihaya

Hello all,

I just had the procedure done yesterday with Dr Park. Everything went well. I still have the bandages but I can definitely see a difference in my calf shape/ circumference. I went from 36cm to 33. I am satisfied and I don't regret having the surgery. Dr Park and his staff are very qualified and well attentioned. I am now back at the hotel with both legs elevated. I am able to do the stretching but the pain is still there.
I just want to thank everyone out there and say fighting for those who will undergo the precedure soon.


----------



## Keleidoscope36

yllom said:


> The pain has definitely subsided. I was feeling much better Wednesday (I was feeling good enough to walk normally w/o limping) so I took a walk around for 1-2 hrs and I think it has worsened the swelling . So I have been elevating and resting my legs since. My left seems to be healing a lot quicker than the right (more muscle removed).
> Today was my last visit to the clinic before going home and I was taught how to aspirate myself. The thought of it has been scary but it has to be done! So i did.
> Measurements I have to get back to you esp since the right is still too swollen to tell.
> A tip would be to bring wedge flip flops too! It'll make showering a LOT easier!
> The room stinks (not literally) but you get what you pay for - basic necessities. If anyone has any questions please feel free to personally email me @ rex.xr87@gmail.com  i'd be happy to help.


Hi YLLOM! how are u doing? hope every things going perfectly?


----------



## Keleidoscope36

chihaya said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just had the procedure done yesterday with Dr Park. Everything went well. I still have the bandages but I can definitely see a difference in my calf shape/ circumference. I went from 36cm to 33. I am satisfied and I don't regret having the surgery. Dr Park and his staff are very qualified and well attentioned. I am now back at the hotel with both legs elevated. I am able to do the stretching but the pain is still there.
> I just want to thank everyone out there and say fighting for those who will undergo the precedure soon.


Hi how is the pain? ....Are u satisfied with the results completely?


----------



## Keleidoscope36

gingersnaps99 said:


> Sorry for the late reply!  I am extremely satisfied with the results.  15 months on it looks better than ever



Thanks! That's very comforting


----------



## lemongrass88

jackkki said:


> I'm going with dr jong bc i have a wide soleus that is buldging on the lateral upper portion of my legs and he's the only one that can work with that. no point in going with dr park if he can only make the medial part smaller.  I'm planning on going either may or june


Hi, I might also go have the surgery done with Dr.Jong in Jun. Did he give you info. on the cost of surgery? I read from his website that he won't tell you the cost via emails.


----------



## lemongrass88

misswallflower said:


> i agree, research is imperative. i wouldn't undergo any invasive surgery without it. that being said, i've been in contact with dr. park several years ago and started my research from his website. i was mostly comparing the different ways to atrophy the calf muscles, trying to figure out the cheapest, safest procedure. one of the things i found was that post op, the doctor presents a series of leg exercises. it will be hard for the patient to walk after the surgery and the natural tendency is to remain immobile because of the pain. but if the patient doesn't move, there's a risk of paralysis.
> i was referring to mistakes in the operation. the doctor must be precise about which part of the calf he removes. there are nerves and surrounding tissue that can cause permanent damage if done improperly.
> i'm not trying to scare anyone. i myself am just trying to be cautious. i have yet to go through with this surgery but of course, i still want to. it's interesting to hear the testimonies of people who went through with it.


I saw you are researching about other methods too. I just want to say that I tried two methods already, even though they are less invasive, have less down time than partial resection of the gastronemius muscles, but they DO NOT WORK, at least for me, even though their advertising make it seem that they are really effective!


----------



## alex229

lemongrass88 said:


> I saw you are researching about other methods too. I just want to say that I tried two methods already, even though they are less invasive, have less down time than partial resection of the gastronemius muscles, but they DO NOT WORK, at least for me, even though their advertising make it seem that they are really effective!



Are you referring to the non-incisional calf reduction with nerve blocking? Because I have seen a lot of big clinics in Seoul (Grand, thelineps and so many more) are advertising that method.. Before and after pictures seem really great too so I would love to hear more about the two methods you've tried!

Btw, can someone confirm if you can exercise such as running (not jogging or running), jumping without no problem after this procedure?


----------



## lemongrass88

alex229 said:


> Are you referring to the non-incisional calf reduction with nerve blocking? Because I have seen a lot of big clinics in Seoul (Grand, thelineps and so many more) are advertising that method.. Before and after pictures seem really great too so I would love to hear more about the two methods you've tried!
> 
> Btw, can someone confirm if you can exercise such as running (not jogging or running), jumping without no problem after this procedure?


Yes, the other is radio frequency ablation. The samsung aethetics clinics in korea is also doing it. But I did it in Taipei by a reputable doctor who learned the technique from Korea back in 2009. But it really didn't have any effect on me and was pretty expensive too . As for nerve blocking, I really advice against it, because the result is temporary and overtime your other muscles will become bigger to compensate for the atrophy. My result were temporary (lasted less than half a year, and the calves started getting bigger, almost back to its original size.)This outcome is pretty common.  

Thankfully, I didn't have any functional problems with my legs. I can still run and etc.

BTW, are you korean or can you read korean?


----------



## chihaya

Keleidoscope36 said:


> Hi how is the pain? ....Are u satisfied with the results completely?



So far so good. I had the procedure 3 days ago so can't give you a definite answer. But at the moment I am satisfied with result, my calf is smaller and has a nice shape  and the pain has subsided.


----------



## yllom

The stretches are so difficult, but slowly i force myself to wear lower and lower heeled shoes to stretch that muscle. It has been 2 weeks exactly and im pushing myself to start working out again by next week. I'll keep you posted. Im expecting at leeeeast a month or 2 before I can fully regain normalcy in my calves. I dance also so to regain strength in my legs is definitely something i cant wait to get back. But so far so good. My only problem is that I keep pushing myself to get back in the norm of things even though I am not fully recovered. By day 11, I went straight back to work and worked a 10 hour shift, standing the entire time. By the time i got home, my feet and ankle were severely swollen. My advice is to take off minimum 2 full weeks off post surgery. 3 weeks if you are lucky enough to have that luxury. No regrets, best decision i ever made for myself. The initial pain after surgery makes you rethink, but tough it out girls...no pain no gain. Personally, I am much happier. Even though people who arent in our shoes wouldnt understand... but i feel so much lighter. Esp since my problem was asymmetry. 


alex229 said:


> Are you referring to the non-incisional calf reduction with nerve blocking? Because I have seen a lot of big clinics in Seoul (Grand, thelineps and so many more) are advertising that method.. Before and after pictures seem really great too so I would love to hear more about the two methods you've tried!
> 
> Btw, can someone confirm if you can exercise such as running (not jogging or running), jumping without no problem after this procedure?


----------



## alex229

thank you guys for you answer, 
No I'm not Korean, I wish I was so that I could go to all the clinics that Korean celebrities do 
Thank you yllom for the informations, I have always thought of having surgery, but since I'm the easy-gaining-weight kinda girl, I know that if I wanna look beautiful for the rest of my life, I would have to work out too. Sure big calves are one big complex to me but if I have to sacrifice working out for smaller ones then I would never do it. What's the point of having small calves if I'm fat at other parts right?
Yes please keep us posted! your experience would be the guide for us, those who are still hesitating!


----------



## girliciousgirl

I'm SO happy to have found this forum! I'm currently deciding whether or not to do this procedure with Dr. Park (of OZ Clinic) in the summer.

For those of you who have visited his clinic, how clean and visually appealing was it? I can't seem to find any pictures online.

Thanks!

And I wish everyone who's recently done the surgery a speedy recovery!


----------



## lemongrass88

yllom said:


> The stretches are so difficult, but slowly i force myself to wear lower and lower heeled shoes to stretch that muscle. It has been 2 weeks exactly and im pushing myself to start working out again by next week. I'll keep you posted. Im expecting at leeeeast a month or 2 before I can fully regain normalcy in my calves. I dance also so to regain strength in my legs is definitely something i cant wait to get back. But so far so good. My only problem is that I keep pushing myself to get back in the norm of things even though I am not fully recovered. By day 11, I went straight back to work and worked a 10 hour shift, standing the entire time. By the time i got home, my feet and ankle were severely swollen. My advice is to take off minimum 2 full weeks off post surgery. 3 weeks if you are lucky enough to have that luxury. No regrets, best decision i ever made for myself. The initial pain after surgery makes you rethink, but tough it out girls...no pain no gain. Personally, I am much happier. Even though people who arent in our shoes wouldnt understand... but i feel so much lighter. Esp since my problem was asymmetry.


Hi,

Do you know if Dr.Park use an endoscope for the surgery? Also, how long did the operation take?


----------



## chihaya

girliciousgirl said:


> I'm SO happy to have found this forum! I'm currently deciding whether or not to do this procedure with Dr. Park (of OZ Clinic) in the summer.
> 
> For those of you who have visited his clinic, how clean and visually appealing was it? I can't seem to find any pictures online.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And I wish everyone who's recently done the surgery a speedy recovery!



Hi,

OZ clinic is a very modern and clean clinic so you don't have to worry about that. Also it's located in one of Seoul upper neighbor.
I had the surgery done there 5 days ago, I am staying at yound dong hotel. Everything went well. As I wrote in a post earlier, Dr Park is very professional and the two nurses there are well attentioned. You won't feel alone. After the surgery I spent the night at the clinic. They have 2 recovery room. Today is day 6 and I am now doing much better, I do the stretching exercises and rest most of the time. I am pretty happy with the results 

hope that helps, good luck to you.


----------



## lemongrass88

I found another doctor in korea who does this surgery, Dr.Kim. On Dr.jon's site, it says that he visited and trained with the pioneer of calf reduction surgery Dr.kim, so I think Dr.kim is very reputable and, most importantly to me, does resection of the soleus muscle too. I found that there was a wallstreet journal piece featuring him about this surgery in 2001. So he must have done it since then. Furthermore, I found that he won the prestigious KGMSA award for three consecutive years now.

This is his site: ww w.g o f e e l. c o. k r.    I don't know Korean but I did use the translator and found some relevant info about this surgery, and he definitely still does it. But the problem is I emailed them in English and haven't gotten a reply yet. 

Can someone who knows Korean contact them, so we might find out more about this doc?


----------



## girliciousgirl

chihaya said:


> Hi,
> 
> OZ clinic is a very modern and clean clinic so you don't have to worry about that. Also it's located in one of Seoul upper neighbor.
> I had the surgery done there 5 days ago, I am staying at yound dong hotel. Everything went well. As I wrote in a post earlier, Dr Park is very professional and the two nurses there are well attentioned. You won't feel alone. After the surgery I spent the night at the clinic. They have 2 recovery room. Today is day 6 and I am now doing much better, I do the stretching exercises and rest most of the time. I am pretty happy with the results
> 
> hope that helps, good luck to you.



Oh goodie! 

I hope you're doing well. Did you travel there by yourself?


----------



## chihaya

girliciousgirl said:


> Oh goodie!
> 
> I hope you're doing well. Did you travel there by yourself?



Well I am doing better, Yes I came alone.


----------



## ooh_la

Hi everyone,
I'm very much interested in calf reduction. I'm Korean and I want to get it done soon, but I need parental permission first since there's no way I can get it done without them finding out about it. 
How do you guys measure your calf circumferences? I'm 5'6", 110 lbs and when I just measured my calves, they were around 40 cm! I always knew I had big calves but it's worse seeing solid proof of it like that. 
My main concerns about the procedure have been voiced here before. I'm worried about any long-term side effects that would prevent me from high intensity / impact workouts, loss of motor control, etc. 
My calf muscles seem to start lower on my leg than most people's. Does anyone else have this too? I haven't done enough research to see which method will address this best.


----------



## ooh_la

misswallflower said:


> i've heard of korean calf reduction surgery for awhile now. this is one of the most painful procedures next to jaw reduction surgery. it is permanent, but it's risky. the credibility of the surgeon is crucial. any mistake in the muscle atrophy and it can handicap you for life. on top of that, directly post op, there are intense muscle strains and daily exercises that you must follow to prevent paralysis.
> i heard dr. park is famous for calf reduction. just be aware that OZ clinic spends most of their money on advertising to international clients (most of the local koreans've never heard of them). so be careful!
> i hope i didn't scare you with this post, but i hope all goes well for those of you who've scheduled your operation!



Misswallflower,
I've been following your posts and I have to say that I'm in the same boat.
I'm very insecure about my calves. When I brought it up to my mom, she shot it right back down as a lack of confidence. I have plenty of physical attributes that I love about myself. But I absolutely hate my calves.
Being Korean American, I've just started doing some research online. I've read about a lot of cases where complications include constant pain when walking/standing and can't help but be a little apprehensive.
Have you decided to get this procedure done for sure? If so, when are you planning to get it? How did you manage to convince your parents?


----------



## girliciousgirl

ooh_la said:


> Misswallflower,
> I've been following your posts and I have to say that I'm in the same boat.
> I'm very insecure about my calves. When I brought it up to my mom, she shot it right back down as a lack of confidence. I have plenty of physical attributes that I love about myself. But I absolutely hate my calves.
> Being Korean American, I've just started doing some research online. I've read about a lot of cases where complications include constant pain when walking/standing and can't help but be a little apprehensive.
> Have you decided to get this procedure done for sure? If so, when are you planning to get it? How did you manage to convince your parents?



I'm currently trying to convince my parents too! Their biggest concerns are safety and "morality". My mother, in particular, is unbelievably stubborn and hard to convince. 
BTW, where exactly did you read about those cases? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## yllom

I dont know anything about this paralysis. The intense stretches are necessary because post-op, the muscles will have the tendency to want to shrink aka contract which is why Dr. Park tells you to bring 2 inch wedge heels. You have to slowly stretch your muscle back out. By week 2 I was able to be back in sneakers. Really know what you are talking about before posting scary stuff. if you read stuff somewhere, post a link so others can see if it is legit for themselves.


----------



## girliciousgirl

yllom said:


> I dont know anything about this paralysis. The intense stretches are necessary because post-op, the muscles will have the tendency to want to shrink aka contract which is why Dr. Park tells you to bring 2 inch wedge heels. You have to slowly stretch your muscle back out. By week 2 I was able to be back in sneakers. Really know what you are talking about before posting scary stuff. if you read stuff somewhere, post a link so others can see if it is legit for themselves.



*ooh_la* is really scaring me. xP


----------



## gingersnaps99

girliciousgirl said:


> *ooh_la* is really scaring me. xP


I have not heard of this surgery causing paralysis, and none of the people who have said it is an issue have presented any evidence or links to where they have read that information.  

I had the surgery 16 months ago and I can walk, run and jump just as well as I did before the surgery.  The stretching is so that you can heal faster as the muscle will contract post-surgery - it has nothing to do with paralysis.


----------



## ooh_la

girliciousgirl said:


> I'm currently trying to convince my parents too! Their biggest concerns are safety and "morality". My mother, in particular, is unbelievably stubborn and hard to convince.
> BTW, where exactly did you read about those cases? I can't seem to find any.



Same here. She thinks it's entirely vanity and that once I get one feature fixed, I'll develop an addiction to plastic surgery.

Are you Korean? If you search for "Calf reduction surgery side effects" in Korean, you'll get plenty of results ranging from news articles to forums. Of course, you'll need to take any of this info with a huge pinch of salt because so much depends on the expertise of your surgeon. In Korean forums especially, you never know if a lot of the information is based on hearsay or if anyone's being paid to subtly advertise a clinic.


----------



## ooh_la

girliciousgirl said:


> *ooh_la* is really scaring me. xP



I'm sorry, I didn't intend to scare anyone! I want this surgery as much as you guys do.
I wasn't aware that I was voicing any concerns that haven't been expressed in this thread before. 
Although Dr. Park has an amazing reputation, if I ever get the procedure, I also want to consult other clinics favored by local Koreans. That being said, I think it's better to be aware of all the possible side effects, especially considering the invasiveness of the procedure.


----------



## ooh_la

Again, I don't mean to scare anyone! 
But someone mentioned the lack of evidence regarding side effects.
http://english.donga.com/srv/service.php3?biid=2008121550508
http://www.valinew.com/bbs/board.ph...533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;Î
http://cafe419.daum.net/_c21_/bbs_s...enc=&q=&nil_profile=cafetop&nil_menu=sch_updw
The first link is in English.
The next two links are Korean, both from the news channel KBS. 
They talk about side effects including paralysis of the calf/ankle which forces women to walk on tiptoes.


----------



## girliciousgirl

ooh_la said:


> Same here. She thinks it's entirely vanity and that once I get one feature fixed, I'll develop an addiction to plastic surgery.
> 
> Are you Korean? If you search for "Calf reduction surgery side effects" in Korean, you'll get plenty of results ranging from news articles to forums. Of course, you'll need to take any of this info with a huge pinch of salt because so much depends on the expertise of your surgeon. In Korean forums especially, you never know if a lot of the information is based on hearsay or if anyone's being paid to subtly advertise a clinic.



I'm totally on the same boat!

And yes, I am Korean... but I don't use the language. :/


----------



## girliciousgirl

ooh_la said:


> Again, I don't mean to scare anyone!
> But someone mentioned the lack of evidence regarding side effects.
> http://english.donga.com/srv/service.php3?biid=2008121550508
> http://www.valinew.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=1_1&wr_id=113&sca=&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#440;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;Î
> http://cafe419.daum.net/_c21_/bbs_s...enc=&q=&nil_profile=cafetop&nil_menu=sch_updw
> The first link is in English.
> The next two links are Korean, both from the news channel KBS.
> They talk about side effects including paralysis of the calf/ankle which forces women to walk on tiptoes.



I can't read Korean, so I only read the first one. I wish they would have indicated the names of these two plastic surgeons!


----------



## girliciousgirl

gingersnaps99 said:


> I have not heard of this surgery causing paralysis, and none of the people who have said it is an issue have presented any evidence or links to where they have read that information.
> 
> I had the surgery 16 months ago and I can walk, run and jump just as well as I did before the surgery.  The stretching is so that you can heal faster as the muscle will contract post-surgery - it has nothing to do with paralysis.



So you feel *completely* normal?
And do you have any regrets?

I'm glad that your surgery went well.


----------



## jackkki

ooh_la said:


> Again, I don't mean to scare anyone!
> But someone mentioned the lack of evidence regarding side effects.
> http://english.donga.com/srv/service.php3?biid=2008121550508
> http://www.valinew.com/bbs/board.ph...533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;Î
> http://cafe419.daum.net/_c21_/bbs_s...enc=&q=&nil_profile=cafetop&nil_menu=sch_updw
> The first link is in English.
> The next two links are Korean, both from the news channel KBS.
> They talk about side effects including paralysis of the calf/ankle which forces women to walk on tiptoes.



 so i read the article online and this is what it said"The cosmetic surgery clinic received two million (1,457 dollars) to three million won (2,185 dollars) for non-incisional calf reduction, which reduces muscle bulk in the calf, and partial resection of gastrocnemius muscle by using ultrasonic waves."

So the two methods are ultrasonic waves and non-incisional calf reduction in the article.  The one that dr park does is endoscopic, which is different from the other two methods I believe.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.  Nevertheless, It does not mean the endoscopic method does not carry the same risks.


----------



## ooh_la

jackkki said:


> so i read the article online and this is what it said"The cosmetic surgery clinic received two million (1,457 dollars) to three million won (2,185 dollars) for non-incisional calf reduction, which reduces muscle bulk in the calf, and partial resection of gastrocnemius muscle by using ultrasonic waves."
> 
> So the two methods are ultrasonic waves and non-incisional calf reduction in the article.  The one that dr park does is endoscopic, which is different from the other two methods I believe.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.  Nevertheless, It does not mean the endoscopic method does not carry the same risks.



Thanks for pointing that out, Jackkki--I didn't notice at the time


----------



## dancinmama

Has anyone ever experienced hard spots in the calf where the muscle was removed? My recovery has been sooo slow... Dr Park says its because of poor circulation. Anyone else experienced a very slow painful recovery and then developed hard spots? I just can't wait to get back to feeling normal...any sugestions would be so appreciated.


----------



## jackkki

dancinmama said:


> Has anyone ever experienced hard spots in the calf where the muscle was removed? My recovery has been sooo slow... Dr Park says its because of poor circulation. Anyone else experienced a very slow painful recovery and then developed hard spots? I just can't wait to get back to feeling normal...any sugestions would be so appreciated.



are you saying that your calves grew back to same size, became hard and painful to walk?


----------



## scaredcat

dancinmama said:


> Has anyone ever experienced hard spots in the calf where the muscle was removed? My recovery has been sooo slow... Dr Park says its because of poor circulation. Anyone else experienced a very slow painful recovery and then developed hard spots? I just can't wait to get back to feeling normal...any sugestions would be so appreciated.


 
hi dancinmama, massage for sure will help circulation. if Dr Park said can massage, then you should massage. Also, soak in hot water? Can you do that? You must massage the hard spots. Thats what my masseuse does with my back and she says poor circulation. I just booked my tickets. I dont know why it took me so long to decide on which airlines. I mean, it's not like I can take the Concorde so it would always be at least 14 to 16 hours. Can I ask you some practical questions on what to bring etc? Will email you.


----------



## scaredcat

jackkki said:


> so i read the article online and this is what it said"The cosmetic surgery clinic received two million (1,457 dollars) to three million won (2,185 dollars) for non-incisional calf reduction, which reduces muscle bulk in the calf, and partial resection of gastrocnemius muscle by using ultrasonic waves."
> 
> So the two methods are ultrasonic waves and non-incisional calf reduction in the article. The one that dr park does is endoscopic, which is different from the other two methods I believe. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. Nevertheless, It does not mean the endoscopic method does not carry the same risks.


 
jackkki, you are right. i actually wrote to Dr Park about this. Going to look for reply now and will post.


----------



## scaredcat

my question to Dr:

Also, please tell me that this article below is not the procedure we are looking at? http://www.zimbio.com/Cosmetic+Surg.../Class+action+Suit+Prevails+Against+2+Plastic

Dr's answer:

The article was written wrongly because the jounalist couldn't differentiate partial resection of Gastrocnemius muscle and nerve ablation.
As you can read, the doctors who were suited performed nerve ablation which can cause severe neuralgia and many complications.
That's the reason why I don't perform nerve ablation which is not effective and is more dangerous. 
Partial resection of Gastrocnemius deals only muscle, not nerve.


----------



## scaredcat

hello girls, shall we start a THINGS TO BRING and THINGS TO DO post? We have this post in this thread so no one will miss it and all the girls who have done the surgery could also post their advice. I am just thinking we are all individuals so it will be helpful to have as many suggestions as possible even though no one will take everything! I will just start and if anyone likes this, please just expand by adding on.  

THINGS TO BRING FOR SURGERY:

1. Wedges
2. Sinnech (Yllom told me this)
3. DVDs!!
4. Books!!
5. Probiotics
6. Knee guard (im bringing as I am sure knees need to be strong since calves will be sleeping...)
7. Money (surgery, food, what else???)
8. Compression stockings (do we get them or would Dr Park have them?)
9. Computer 

THINGS TO DO BEFORE TRAVELLING
1. book air tickets
2. change money into USD or EUR
3. ask Dr Park to book hotel
4. book transport (any advice anyone?)
5. check temp in Seoul (5 deg celsius now)


----------



## ooh_la

scaredcat said:


> my question to Dr:
> 
> Also, please tell me that this article below is not the procedure we are looking at? http://www.zimbio.com/Cosmetic+Surg.../Class+action+Suit+Prevails+Against+2+Plastic
> 
> Dr's answer:
> 
> The article was written wrongly because the jounalist couldn't differentiate partial resection of Gastrocnemius muscle and nerve ablation.
> As you can read, the doctors who were suited performed nerve ablation which can cause severe neuralgia and many complications.
> That's the reason why I don't perform nerve ablation which is not effective and is more dangerous.
> Partial resection of Gastrocnemius deals only muscle, not nerve.



Thanks for asking Dr. Park about this!
My main concern, however, is not the english article, but the two Korean links I attached below. What does Dr. Park think about them?


----------



## ooh_la

Hi girls,
For those of you who have undergone the surgery, I was curious if recovery is complete enough at around 2 months post-op for you to climb stairs without discomfort. Thanks!


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi girls,

I have spent months to finish reading this post. I am EXTREMELY OBSESSED with calf reduction surgery. I have been very self conscious about my calves. I will never wear skirts/shorts without boots.  I hate how I cannot wear nice dresses especially to WEdDINgs/ balls/ etc.. 

To be honest, I feel very uncomfortable while reading this forum. All the muscle spasms, and pain, injections.. etc.. makes me feel dizzy.. But I just know I have to overcome this fear in order to reduce my calves..

I believe I am born with big calves, since both all my family members do have this trait. Not only I have the problem with big calves, but also BUNIONS. 

Because of bunions, this creates the 'bow' shape for my legs. I also know my knees aren't performing perfectly. Because I was an athlete before and I have injured my knees a lot. I was also told that the weakness of my knees causes my calves to appear more bigger

So far, in order to reduce my calves non-surgically is stop exercising (except yoga and pilates), using slimming gel (evenings & mornings), and wearing slimming socks. I actually think they work (temporary), but I am still not satisfied by my bulky muscles. I know the ultimate solution is to do surgery. (I don't have time to massage my calves for 30 min everyday)

I have a couple questions to ask you girls who did the surgery.

1. Which doctor did you guys go to?
2. What is your before & after calve sizes
3. Do you guys have bunion problems? 
burlingtonorthotics.ca/orthotics/images/bunion.jpg
4. Do you feel that you use more strength on the knees?
5. Do you feel unbalanced while walking?
6. For those who went to Dr. Jong. He emailed me saying how you can't jump as high and stuff. Is that a big difference?
7. I am considering saving $ to go to Korea/Taipei for surgery, if I were to go, how much $ should I save for surgery/food/hotel/transportation/shopping(just a bit)

.jpgThanks!


----------



## gingersnaps99

girliciousgirl said:


> So you feel *completely* normal?
> And do you have any regrets?
> 
> I'm glad that your surgery went well.


I feel better than normal - after years of hiding my legs I can now wear short skirts and skinny jeans and not feel self conscious!  My only regret is that I did not find out about the surgery earlier.


----------



## girliciousgirl

gingersnaps99 said:


> I feel better than normal - after years of hiding my legs I can now wear short skirts and skinny jeans and not feel self conscious!  My only regret is that I did not find out about the surgery earlier.



I wish I could know what it feels like to not be self-conscious of my calves. I'm happy for you. 
Hopefully I can convince my mother to give me the financial and moral support that I need in order to do this surgery.


Anyways, what are your before and after measurements? And is the visual appearance of your calves *obviously* different than before?

I hope you don't mind all the questions!


----------



## jackkki

gingersnaps99 said:


> I feel better than normal - after years of hiding my legs I can now wear short skirts and skinny jeans and not feel self conscious!  My only regret is that I did not find out about the surgery earlier.



currently, 
did your calves get any bigger from the initial post op of 32-33cm?


----------



## gsykes

Just a FYI, in the calf resection procedure, muscle is REMOVED.
Once part of a muscle is removed, it can't grow back, so for anyone who is worried about whether their muscle will grow back to 42cm from 36cm or something, do not fret, because those muscles cannot and will not grow back.

From all the feedback I've read on Dr. Park's calf resection surgeries (OZ clinic), it is the best option to choose.
The recovery period does last around 10 days, and it will be the most painful of the options, but few, if no complications have come up in his patients. 

For those considering nerve ablation or some other method, understand that complications include having one side of your calves actually get bigger or even paralysis. 
Some patients who get those other procedures eventually end up going back to the clinic to get the calf resection anyway since it is the method that removes the most circumference around the calf area.

I am actually considering getting the surgery this summer, and my mother (who is Korean) has been chatting with Dr. Park. I've also been talking to him as well. My mother knows I've struggled with my huge calves (42m in circumference)... I even went on to run 7 miles a day in hopes of leaning out the muscle and removing fat, but they stayed the same while the rest of my body got skinnier. I feel that I'll finally be able to feel comfortable in my own skin.. It's so embarrassing to go to the store with my mom and try on leather boots, only to have the zipper get stuck halfway... I'm a really sensitive person, too, so sometimes I'll let out a little tear or two. It's the same thing for pants; I want to wear normal pants!! I'm tired of bell-bottoms lol. 

So I'm also wondering what I should bring for the trip. I'm not sure if Dr. Park offers compression stockings for the calves post-op, but I think the clinic sells them. I do believe you can get same quality compression stockings at a more affordable price via Amazon.com, so be sure to check all options beforehand if you want to save more money (and spend more while in Korea lol).


----------



## lil_tiga

hi i've just been trying to find out as much information as posible, cos actually finding impartial advice is VERY hard!!! so i've been asking a plastic surgeon some questions, maybe it will help some of you: http://www.lookyourbestuk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=46513&p=476441#p476441

Also I found a blog of someone detailing the process for the first few days, to be honest there aren't many pictures but it is still useful: http://get-smaller-calves.blogspot.co.uk/

actually this is one thing that bugs me apart Dr park's post-op pictures, the curvature of the inside of the calf is always much lower, i guess beggers can't be choosers though!! 

Also please be careful on the long haul flight and remember to do excercises because the risk of blood clots is increased after surgery


----------



## ooh_la

gsykes said:


> Just a FYI, in the calf resection procedure, muscle is REMOVED.
> Once part of a muscle is removed, it can't grow back, so for anyone who is worried about whether their muscle will grow back to 42cm from 36cm or something, do not fret, because those muscles cannot and will not grow back.
> 
> From all the feedback I've read on Dr. Park's calf resection surgeries (OZ clinic), it is the best option to choose.
> The recovery period does last around 10 days, and it will be the most painful of the options, but few, if no complications have come up in his patients.
> 
> For those considering nerve ablation or some other method, understand that complications include having one side of your calves actually get bigger or even paralysis.
> Some patients who get those other procedures eventually end up going back to the clinic to get the calf resection anyway since it is the method that removes the most circumference around the calf area.
> 
> I am actually considering getting the surgery this summer, and my mother (who is Korean) has been chatting with Dr. Park. I've also been talking to him as well. My mother knows I've struggled with my huge calves (42m in circumference)... I even went on to run 7 miles a day in hopes of leaning out the muscle and removing fat, but they stayed the same while the rest of my body got skinnier. I feel that I'll finally be able to feel comfortable in my own skin.. It's so embarrassing to go to the store with my mom and try on leather boots, only to have the zipper get stuck halfway... I'm a really sensitive person, too, so sometimes I'll let out a little tear or two. It's the same thing for pants; I want to wear normal pants!! I'm tired of bell-bottoms lol.
> 
> So I'm also wondering what I should bring for the trip. I'm not sure if Dr. Park offers compression stockings for the calves post-op, but I think the clinic sells them. I do believe you can get same quality compression stockings at a more affordable price via Amazon.com, so be sure to check all options beforehand if you want to save more money (and spend more while in Korea lol).



Gsykes,
I'm in a similar situation! My calves are also 40 cm-ish. They were always out of proportion with the rest of my body, even when I was severely underweight. 
May I ask how old you are? I'm college-age and am hoping to get this procedure done over the summer in the next few years. This summer is definitely out of the question. My parents (who are Korean) are completely against it.


----------



## Mangochutney

Hi,
for everyone who was asking about compression stockings.. Dr Park will give you one pair for free (you may normally choose the color as well ) If you want second one you will have to buy them. But you also will not be able to put them on already the first days after the surgery due to the swelling. Also, Dr Park advises to start wearing them only if your calves don't need to be aspirated anymore.


----------



## christy2

gingersnaps99 said:


> I feel better than normal - after years of hiding my legs I can now wear short skirts and skinny jeans and not feel self conscious!  My only regret is that I did not find out about the surgery earlier.


For those who have taken the plunge and undergone surgery please can you tell me.....  how long would you waitbefore going on holiday, to allow for bruising and swelling to subside so that it isn't noticeable to others?


----------



## scaredcat

Girls, due to a banking error, I have a huge amount of Korean Won. Does anyone need? Im in London and I can sell you at below the rate. And now, I have to figure out what to do because I do not have any Korean Won when I fly on Tuesday. You see, the money is available to collect only on Tuesday! Any advice, pls PM.


----------



## lil_tiga

i'm pretty sure this has been asked before but how long after the surgery until you can exercise? there's a dance class i want to join but it starts about 2/3 weeks after i'm hoping to have the surgery  hmmm...also how long did everyone wear the compression socks for? do i really have to wear them 24/7 for 3 months!!! and good luck scaredcat!! please keep us updated


----------



## gingersnaps99

girliciousgirl said:


> I wish I could know what it feels like to not be self-conscious of my calves. I'm happy for you.
> Hopefully I can convince my mother to give me the financial and moral support that I need in order to do this surgery.
> 
> 
> Anyways, what are your before and after measurements? And is the visual appearance of your calves *obviously* different than before?
> 
> I hope you don't mind all the questions!




I don't mind the questions at all!  My before measurement was around 35.5 or 36 (I can't remember exactly anymore).  Since then it has ranged between 32 and 33cm.  I still had a bit of swelling until about 13 or 14 months post-op, but very little relative to the first few months immediately after the surgery.  The visual difference is huge!  I really noticed the difference when I went from not being able to zip up knee high boots to having them be slightly loose when I tried them on.


----------



## gingersnaps99

jackkki said:


> currently,
> did your calves get any bigger from the initial post op of 32-33cm?



no, they stayed the same size but are a bit more defined now that the swelling is gone


----------



## gingersnaps99

christy2 said:


> For those who have taken the plunge and undergone surgery please can you tell me.....  how long would you waitbefore going on holiday, to allow for bruising and swelling to subside so that it isn't noticeable to others?




My bruising was not too bad and it was gone after 2 to 3 weeks but the swelling lasted for longer.  I probably wouldn't have been comfortable going on holiday until about 4 months after the surgery because I think keeping my legs elevated as often as possible and continuing to wear the bandages and compression stockings really helped with my recovery (and it's hard to explain wearing the stockings if you go to a tropical climate!).  The worst of the swelling was probably over for me after 10 weeks so any time after that would have been fine


----------



## girliciousgirl

gingersnaps99 said:


> I don't mind the questions at all!  My before measurement was around 35.5 or 36 (I can't remember exactly anymore).  Since then it has ranged between 32 and 33cm.  I still had a bit of swelling until about 13 or 14 months post-op, but very little relative to the first few months immediately after the surgery.  The visual difference is huge!  I really noticed the difference when I went from not being able to zip up knee high boots to having them be slightly loose when I tried them on.



Thanks for the reply! 

Did you get to choose how much muscle you wanted to remove or was this Dr. Park's choice?
And do you *never* get swelling anymore? Even after you've been standing/walking for long? 

I'm really confused about how the empty space (from where the muscle was removed) disappears.


----------



## gingersnaps99

girliciousgirl said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Did you get to choose how much muscle you wanted to remove or was this Dr. Park's choice?
> And do you *never* get swelling anymore? Even after you've been standing/walking for long?
> 
> I'm really confused about how the empty space (from where the muscle was removed) disappears.




He decides.  I think most people would automatically opt to have as much removed as possible but he goes for what he thinks would look best and proportional.

I get minimal swelling at the end of the day, but I think that happens to most people regardless of whether or not they have had the surgery


----------



## girliciousgirl

gingersnaps99 said:


> He decides.  I think most people would automatically opt to have as much removed as possible but he goes for what he thinks would look best and proportional.
> 
> I get minimal swelling at the end of the day, but I think that happens to most people regardless of whether or not they have had the surgery



How noticeable is this swelling? :/


----------



## jackkki

scaredcat said:


> Girls, due to a banking error, I have a huge amount of Korean Won. Does anyone need? Im in London and I can sell you at below the rate. And now, I have to figure out what to do because I do not have any Korean Won when I fly on Tuesday. You see, the money is available to collect only on Tuesday! Any advice, pls PM.



good luck on the surgery. keep us posted


----------



## teenagedirt

hi ladies...
I have just booked the airticket and accomodation for my operation is August with Dr Jong in Taipei.
I will be staying there from 8-21 August. Anyone happens to have the same schedule as me?


----------



## christy2

gingersnaps99 said:


> My bruising was not too bad and it was gone after 2 to 3 weeks but the swelling lasted for longer.  I probably wouldn't have been comfortable going on holiday until about 4 months after the surgery because I think keeping my legs elevated as often as possible and continuing to wear the bandages and compression stockings really helped with my recovery (and it's hard to explain wearing the stockings if you go to a tropical climate!).  The worst of the swelling was probably over for me after 10 weeks so any time after that would have been fine



Thanks for your reply..... sorry to ask so many questions though it is so helpful speaking to someone who has had the surgery ......how long is it since you had surgery .... do you have any regrets.....do you still have pain and swelling .... can you walk run jump to the same extent or is exercise now limited?
Christy


----------



## scaredcat

Girls, im very upset. i learnt today that i can only go from 40 cm to around 36 cm. Anyone has any thoughts? Can I see some 36 cm pics pls?


----------



## scaredcat

also, did anyone have lipo done at the same time. i got a discounted quote for that......


----------



## gingersnaps99

christy2 said:


> Thanks for your reply..... sorry to ask so many questions though it is so helpful speaking to someone who has had the surgery ......how long is it since you had surgery .... do you have any regrets.....do you still have pain and swelling .... can you walk run jump to the same extent or is exercise now limited?
> Christy



I had the surgery done 16 months ago.  No pain, no noticeable swelling (I think a little bit of swelling is natural after running, hot weather, at the end of the day, etc).  No regrets.  Yes, I can go hiking, running, high impact exercises etc.  Any swelling that occurred during my recovery has never come close to what my calves looked like pre-surgery


----------



## lil_tiga

scaredcat said:


> Girls, im very upset. i learnt today that i can only go from 40 cm to around 36 cm. Anyone has any thoughts? Can I see some 36 cm pics pls?



hmm but how tall are you, i am 5,7" and i think that would be perfect for me


----------



## scaredcat

lil_tiga said:


> hmm but how tall are you, i am 5,7" and i think that would be perfect for me


 
Im 5 ft.  I dont know how that is going to work for me. Dr P kept saying it will look ok. I dont know what to do now.


----------



## Mininana

scaredcat said:
			
		

> Im 5 ft.  I dont know how that is going to work for me. Dr P kept saying it will look ok. I dont know what to do now.



My calves are 33-34cm (before and after swelling) and all my friends say I have skinny calves. I'm 5'2"

So it should be fine?


----------



## jackkki

scaredcat said:


> Im 5 ft.  I dont know how that is going to work for me. Dr P kept saying it will look ok. I dont know what to do now.



did dr park tell you WHY he cannot remove more? How much cm did he tell you via email he would remove or your goal before your consultation in korea?


----------



## ooh_la

scaredcat said:


> Girls, im very upset. i learnt today that i can only go from 40 cm to around 36 cm. Anyone has any thoughts? Can I see some 36 cm pics pls?



Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that.
Did the doctor give any reasons as to why? I'm worried myself because my calves are around 40 cm too.


----------



## scaredcat

hello girlies, im back!!!!! hurray! i will answer all the questions for sure, one by one, but right now, let me update you girls! first of all, thank you everyone for encouragement. i didnt want to write too much because i was afraid i would back out last minute and everyone would be discouraged as well!

ok, i had it done yesterday. as you all know from my posts 2 days ago, main problem for me was the reduction only to 36 cm. so, i didnt sleep all night thinking about it. but i decided to do it anyway because i am paranoid and didnt want to wait till i lose a few cm by myself (yes, as I had put on...ok wait for this)

ok, so i said to Dr P: you know, 36 cm is the BEFORE of many girls on the forum. You should see his face. He must be thinking: oh dear another one. But girls, you MUST MUST ask him if you were ever in my position because HE IS VERY PATIENT! one has to be to deal with me!

anyway, we looked at pics of before and after and there was one of a girl who was like 37/38 and i tell u, it looks fine! she had short legs too like me. so i said: that's ok! then i saw another one of 35 cm and i said: that's better! please can i have that??

Dr P said ok. So we went ahead. i shamed myself because i was shaaaaaaking so much. in my earlier posts, i kept asking about anaesthetic right? cos i am SCARED of that. so poor anaesthetist (sweet man that he is) was doing his best to comfort me. I think for me, the worst was getting ready for the surgery. and a lot was in my imagination, looking at the nurses get ready. i mean, so if you do not have an overactive imagination, i think you will do fine. 

anyway, the anaesthetic was actually comforting. it made the lower body feel fuzzy and warm. of cos i was scared still so i said to him-

OK food's here. got to eat to eat medicine. will continue later. will post this now in case lose the page. 

xxx


----------



## scaredcat

eating n typing now. to continue, i said to anasthetist i could feel still. of cos, i never had any form of anasthetic so no idea if i was special and need double dose. so he pinched me here and there to test! i think he was rather amused. anyway, as i said, i was shaking. really shaking. Dr P said: you are shaking too much. :/

So he put his hand over mine to stop the shaking and i think my other hand was in nurse's hand. all in all, im glad i dont understand Korean because I am sure i am the worst ever they have seen. to have to wait till i stop shaking! And I kept telling them i wanna go to sleep! So anaesthetist said: ok, 5 mins. 

and then i think i went to sleep. it wasnt really deep sleep but it felt like only 2 mins. im sure it went on for an hour and more. Next thing i knew, someone (prob Dr P) was carrying me into the room onto the bed. 

another humiliating thing was that i was so scared of the anaesthetic that i could not move. so even when they wanted to turn me over, i could not move! 

one thing's for sure. Dr P has a great team. I was thinking whether it will be tough coming alone. i think it was on the plane because i was thinking. but, once here, not a problem at all. in fact, im quite glad im alone so i dont have to worry about someone worrying about me, makes sense? the team is so great you never feel alone. and, i also thought of the hundreds before me and my competitive nature kicks in and i say: if they can do it, so can i! i think Amy (nurse) must have noticed that because whenever i resist doing anything, she said: other people......and then i will say: oh, other people do stretches at night? and can walk at night? and then i do it!


----------



## ooh_la

scaredcat said:


> eating n typing now. to continue, i said to anasthetist i could feel still. of cos, i never had any form of anasthetic so no idea if i was special and need double dose. so he pinched me here and there to test! i think he was rather amused. anyway, as i said, i was shaking. really shaking. Dr P said: you are shaking too much. :/
> 
> So he put his hand over mine to stop the shaking and i think my other hand was in nurse's hand. all in all, im glad i dont understand Korean because I am sure i am the worst ever they have seen. to have to wait till i stop shaking! And I kept telling them i wanna go to sleep! So anaesthetist said: ok, 5 mins.
> 
> and then i think i went to sleep. it wasnt really deep sleep but it felt like only 2 mins. im sure it went on for an hour and more. Next thing i knew, someone (prob Dr P) was carrying me into the room onto the bed.
> 
> another humiliating thing was that i was so scared of the anaesthetic that i could not move. so even when they wanted to turn me over, i could not move!
> 
> one thing's for sure. Dr P has a great team. I was thinking whether it will be tough coming alone. i think it was on the plane because i was thinking. but, once here, not a problem at all. in fact, im quite glad im alone so i dont have to worry about someone worrying about me, makes sense? the team is so great you never feel alone. and, i also thought of the hundreds before me and my competitive nature kicks in and i say: if they can do it, so can i! i think Amy (nurse) must have noticed that because whenever i resist doing anything, she said: other people......and then i will say: oh, other people do stretches at night? and can walk at night? and then i do it!



Aw, I'm sorry to hear you were so scared, but people have different degrees of reaction to going under the knife.
Did Dr. Park recommend lipo along with calf reduction? You mentioned something about him offering you a discount.
I hope your recovery is going nicely! Please keep us posted (:


----------



## scaredcat

hi girls, i cannot see any results on the left. Anyone who has done it has same experience, pls PM me. Sorry to those I cannot reply yet because quite tired.


----------



## Keleidoscope36

scaredcat said:


> hi girls, i cannot see any results on the left. Anyone who has done it has same experience, pls PM me. Sorry to those I cannot reply yet because quite tired.



Hey hey hey, sorry I haven't been online in ages! Very happy to know u did it!!!!!!! Xoxo


----------



## lil_tiga

@scaredcat how are you now? has the swelling gone down? are you still in korea?


----------



## ooh_la

Hi scaredcat,
I hope your recovery is going well! Is your left calf okay now?


----------



## sunflower100

Hi there,
Just found this forum and very interested in the surgery and the Oz clinic. I'm still in the process of reading thru all the threads. Just curious if Ashmi99 and kok still contribute to this site. I would really appreciate if I could email and/or message those of you who have recently received this surgery and those of you who had it done years ago. Thanks!


----------



## sunflower100

I'm still working through all the messages re the surgery. I'd actually like to contact Dr. Park at some point for a phone/email consultation. Just curious for those who have had the surgery recently- could someone estimate what the price of the procedure currently is? I believe I read that it depends on the size of the calf (mine is give or take around 34 or 35 cm). Could someone verify this too: is it true there is a discount if one pays in cash and is this a procedure that does not include tax? 
At this point there are many of you I'd like to contact (still currently making a list). I have many questions and would love to see before and after pics! If anyone is interested in sharing please message me.
Also- I was planning to possibly have the surgery this August (2012). Is there anyone considering the procedure in August? Please let me know, we could give each other mental/ emotional support! Who knows, maybe even meet up there too. 
Well hope to hear from many of you soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ooh_la

sunflower100 said:


> I'm still working through all the messages re the surgery. I'd actually like to contact Dr. Park at some point for a phone/email consultation. Just curious for those who have had the surgery recently- could someone estimate what the price of the procedure currently is? I believe I read that it depends on the size of the calf (mine is give or take around 34 or 35 cm). Could someone verify this too: is it true there is a discount if one pays in cash and is this a procedure that does not include tax?
> At this point there are many of you I'd like to contact (still currently making a list). I have many questions and would love to see before and after pics! If anyone is interested in sharing please message me.
> Also- I was planning to possibly have the surgery this August (2012). Is there anyone considering the procedure in August? Please let me know, we could give each other mental/ emotional support! Who knows, maybe even meet up there too.
> Well hope to hear from many of you soon. Thanks in advance.



Hi Sunflower,
I'm also considering getting the procedure this August! If you could PM me your email address, I'd love to keep in touch and share research.


----------



## Emisa

Hi,

I have started reading some of the past posts and am keen to have calf reduction by Dr Park.

Gingersnap and all who have done the surgery.  I would be grateful if you could send me the before and after pics via kiwii_tang@yahoo.co.uk.

I am sending my daughter to school everyday and this surgery would be very disruptive to my schedule.  I am weighing it and would only go ahead if the end result is all worth it.

Thank you so much...


----------



## scaredcat

Hi girls, this is my last post because this whole experience has been rather toxic for all the wrong reasons. If you are like me and do not actually enjoy plastic surgery (haha) and is 100% natural except calves (that is, after surgery), consider bringing your baby, adolescent and young adult photos to show that your face has never been operated on. I have had people study my face and think my eyes are not real because I have double eyelids! And someone actually said Asians do not have double eyelids. Girls, the whole of Asia ok? No one has double eyelids in the whole of Asia. Think about that. So, only Americans and Europeans have double eyelids. Every Chinese girl you see with double eyelids has been to see Dr P. Think about that ok. That poor Chinese girl working for pennies in a factory has had plastic surgery to get double eyelids. I do not have a high nose but I warn you if you already have a high nose, I would imagine people staring at your nose. So, this is the kind of mental anguish you have to get used to if you are new to plastic surgery. I do not blame anyone for this because I guess it is natural for people to think that if you would do your calves, you would do every bit of you but I am just saying, be prepared if you are new to this. Other than that, everything is bearable. 

Ok, I have been asked if I have any regrets. My only regrets relate not to the surgery and generally have to do with things I describe above and also problems like how do I explain my new legs! And, of course, I have always thought plastic surgery is silly BUT in certain cases (calves!!), I think they are necessary. So, it is just me and my head getting round whether I should have done this. I dont think anyone is interested in my moral dilemma so let me go on. 

Do I regret the surgery otherwise? No. There is pain yes but the painkillers work for me. Dr P's team is good and if you do what they tell you to do, you will be fine. The aspiration is not what you imagine at all. It is like a needle prick or an insect bite. The worst pain I have had from aspiration is just the needle going a bit deeper. It is not more painful than your stretches and really Dr P's technique is great and so sometimes you do not even feel it. Just dont think too much and you will be fine.  

My left leg is still the weaker leg but is going down a lot. Thanks so much for asking everyone. After aspiration, the legs go down a bit. It is very gradual so there is no point staring at them as I did the first couple days. The most difficult bit for me were the stretches and the monotony of it. Stretch, lie down, stretch, lie down. I do not know what else to say now except I think if you are looking for improvement in legs, you wont be disappointed. I am not. I am happy with the improvements. They do not need to look like the ideal that I have in mind. So, if you can accept that, I would say go for it. If I can do it, so can you. Wont be posting anymore but I will reply to the PMs. 

thank you girls so much for the support. really good luck to those going.

xxx


----------



## Emisa

Hi Scaredcat,

Thank you for sharing.  I've read your past posts and understand the dilemma you had gone through before. Well, at least you have gone through it and have no complaints to the result.  Brave girl! 

I am really tired of always wearing capri pants, business pants or jeans when meeting friends.  We are young only once, and besides, I really want to have more comfortable options esp staying in Singapore.

My worry is whether the result is worth to go through the pain (like you, think I'll be shaking) and disruption.

I can't pm coz I am new.  Could you send the pix to my email at kiwii_tang@yahoo.co.uk please.  Thanks so much...


----------



## sunflower100

Hi Ooh_la, 
I'm still quite new to the forum, but as soon as I am can pm, I will contact you. I must say the more I read up on this stuff, part of me wonders why i never looked into it before. As scared as I am, I'm almost feeling hopeful to get the procedure done this August. I hope we can synchronize and maybe meet up there! 

Thanks Scaredcat for your recent post-op update and encouraging words re the surgery. As for the your thoughts regarding plastic surgery- bottom line is there are lots of ignorant people out there. True, many Asians don't have double lids, but there are many who do. All my uncles and aunts on my mom's side have the double lids. It's not a big deal. I actually think the only benefit for women with double lids is to help maybe with make-up application. I have so many gorgeous relatives who don't have double lids, but very big, sharp eyes. But for many who don't have it are always curious what they would look like with them and vice versa. Honestly I'm not anti or pro plastic surgery. My philosophy is if there is something keeping you from living your life to its fullest potential and it's attainable with the help of plastic surgery and will help add to your self-confidence, one should just go for! Notice I said "only if it will add self- confidence." I think it's important to remember that the changes are only physical, u could be perfect looking ( whatever that is) yet still lack confidence. A person with no inner strength could get a ton of work done yet not feel any different no matter how externally beautiful they appear to be. Sorry! I'm off my soapbox now. People just do what makes u happy and confident with yourself because everyone deserves to have that!

Btw, Scaredcat, I hope it's okay to PM you when I can, I'd love to ask you some more questions and see before and after pics if available. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Emisa

Ok. After reading the past posts again, I am planning to do calf reduction w Dr Park around mid July n rinoplasty w Grand Plastic same time. Wonder which one shld I operate first? Any advice would be helpful. Tks!


----------



## Emisa

Why is this forum so quiet...?:wondering


----------



## Emisa

Happy MOthers Day to all mothers!!


----------



## sunflower100

Hi all,

Still lacking the required posts to be able to use the pm function. I hope to get in contact with many of you soon. Keeping busy with work and have not had much time to read or post. There's so many of you I'd like to message, however until then if any of you would like to contact me, please do so at sun1010flower@gmail.com. Still considering this procedure for this August. Advice from people who have been thru it already and information from those considering it are always welcome. Btw, this forum does seem to have gotten quieter. Hope to hear from you guys. Take care!


----------



## sunflower100

Where did everyone on this forum go? Still trying to post daily until I reach the minimum so that I can pm many of you. This rule sucks by the way. I've been hoping to get in touch with Dr. Park tonight and at the very latest, early next week. Depending on his response, I'm hoping to have this procedure done in early august. I'm a bit scared too. I'm in my thirties, yet my parents who are both Korean are not completely supportive. I definitely look to this forum for encouragement. My parents are very traditional and skeptical. They immigrated to the U.S. many many years ago, prior to Korea obtaining their strong economy. I think my parents just have memories of old Korea where doctors were shady and not always the most ethical. I do understand their concerns for me and that it's based out of love for me. I'm still attempting to convince them that this is a procedure that has been established for a long time now. I'm curious if any of u out there are experiencing similar obstacles and how u explain in to those close to u. 

I'd also love to hear from those of u who are planning to do this soon like anytime this summer. Oh_la, I'd love to hear from u soon. My email is sun1010flower@gmail.com. Talk to all of u soon. U may hear from me very soon, need to get my 10 posts in! Lol!


----------



## summershimmer

sunflower100 said:


> Where did everyone on this forum go? Still trying to post daily until I reach the minimum so that I can pm many of you. This rule sucks by the way. I've been hoping to get in touch with Dr. Park tonight and at the very latest, early next week. Depending on his response, I'm hoping to have this procedure done in early august. I'm a bit scared too. I'm in my thirties, yet my parents who are both Korean are not completely supportive. I definitely look to this forum for encouragement. My parents are very traditional and skeptical. They immigrated to the U.S. many many years ago, prior to Korea obtaining their strong economy. I think my parents just have memories of old Korea where doctors were shady and not always the most ethical. I do understand their concerns for me and that it's based out of love for me. I'm still attempting to convince them that this is a procedure that has been established for a long time now. I'm curious if any of u out there are experiencing similar obstacles and how u explain in to those close to u.
> 
> I'd also love to hear from those of u who are planning to do this soon like anytime this summer. Oh_la, I'd love to hear from u soon. My email is sun1010flower@gmail.com. Talk to all of u soon. U may hear from me very soon, need to get my 10 posts in! Lol!



Sunflower100, I am new to this forum as well and have been trying to decide on a time to get calf surgery with Dr. Park. I am thinking about leaving mid-August. Where are you flying from and have you booked tickets yet?

For people who have done the surgery already, how long does the recovery process last? For instance, how long does it take before the bruises (and indication you had surgery) go away? Also, how long does the swelling last and how much swelling will there be?

My calves measure about 36.5 cm at their widest. I haven't contacted Dr. Park yet, but based on the posts in this forum I'm hoping to get them down to about 33 cm. How much swelling should I expect then?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gsykes

Hello all,
I will be getting the calf resection surgery in about 3 hours from Dr. Park.
I met with 4 different calf reduction operation specialists over the course of a day and ultimately decided on Dr. Park due to his expertise in calf resection; he is the most experienced in this field in the entire world, so take that into consideration.

I checked out nerve ablation as well, but I wouldn't suggest anyone get this if they can afford calf resection instead. Nerve ablation doesn't always produce the desired results, and as the muscle fibers aren't removed in this procedure, you can actually regrow your initial muscle size, which is a huge let-down.

Dr. Park can only take off the amount of length that he feels would better suit your body image. The ideal calf circumference should be 20% of your height. For my height, my ideal calf circumference is around 34cm, and currently, they are 39-40cm. So I would be losing a lot of length. But he doesn't promise it will go down that much, as he wants to make sure it looks good and will better suit my body.

For anyone deciding to do the procedure under Dr. Park's care (OZ clinic), don't forget to purchase the medicine, SinEcch, before you arrive in Korea. It isn't imported here, but Dr. Park carries some, though at a more expensive price than if you were to buy it in America. This medicine helps to reduce swelling, bruising, and pain.

And he recommends that you wear wedge heels if you decide to go walking out for the first few days, because your legs aren't immediately able to stretch without much difficulty, but you must stretch and walk barefoot at home.

Good luck to anyone who decides on the surgery. Now, I need to go and prepare for my own.


----------



## Emisa

Gsykes,

Just checked the forum and saw your post.

All the best to your surgery!! 

Cheers!


----------



## sunflower100

Happy Memorial Day! Well for those of us in U.S. 

Hi Summershimmer. No I haven't yet booked tickets yet. I haven't had much time to prepare just yet, I've just been so busy with work. I think I'll be leaving from southern California. I hope to be leaving in early August and plan to stay for a few weeks, maybe if you're there we can meet. Are you planning to have it done in mid- August? Support is always a good thing so I hope we can be in touch as we get closer to August. Hopefully we can pm each other after I meet the number of posts. My current plans still are to head out to Korea in August. I spoke to Dr. Park's nurse in my broken Korean but I haven't directly spoke to him yet. After I do, that will determine my next steps. I'll do my best to keep everyone posted with my plans. Please do the same.

Hi Gsykes,
Congratulations on the surgery. I would love to hear how you are doing post op. I would like to pm you too at some point later on after you've recovered a bit. I wish ya a safe and speedy recovery. Hope you're enjoying Korea.


----------



## jackkki

REAL TIPS

1)So ladies don't forget to bring 2 inch wedge heels the day of surgery and anything else you need like sinnech.  They will not remind you the day before.  However, there were a couple of girls I met that were able to walk with flats right after surgery but they only had 3-4 cm goal removed.  My goal was about 7cm less and therefore more pain.  YOu really never know if you can walk right after surgery or not so do not forget the heels.  And do get heel wedges that are stable and that you can wear even if your feet got a size bigger because  your feet will swell enormously post op.  I saw one girl wearing wedge sneakers.I wish i brought that.  I bought slip ons but i feet were so swollen, I could hardly fit them.  
2) you must buy all the food, snacks, and water for all the days you are in korea for especially if you are going alone.  I am saying this because again, you do not know if you will be able to walk to get food.  HOwever, there is a menu that  the hotel does provide.  I had cup of noodles and other snacks enough for 10days.  it was hard for me to walk the first couple of days.  

3)I really do recommend staying in youngdong because of the car service to and from the clinic.  I mean the hotel is not all that but it is clean and sufficient.  you will also meet  and talk to other girls who have undergone the procedure especially when riding to clinic. 
4) you must stretch religiously.  you are suppose to stretch every 30 mins for 5 mins.  in the morning it's hard because behind the knees are tight. but as you keep stretching throughout the day it loosens up.  When not stretching, elevate legs!    Ask for extra pillows from room service.  
5) ask all the questions you have before  you leave korea because dr park and the nurses do not explain much. you must ask the questions yourself.  
6)  be patient. I did not see any changes in my legs until post op day 8.  The initial swelling lasted that long.  but it does go down as long as you elevate and after dr park starts aspirating.  every time he aspirated, the legs got smaller.  
7)  I had emailed my airlines and asked for wheelchair service.  although I left post op day 11 and could walk in flats with a limp, my legs felt faint walking far and standing in one spot.  And ladies, the airport in inchelon is huge.  I could not imagine walking far.  get an isle seat so  you can stretch.  or when you reach the airlines counter or when you get in the airplane, ask for a seat that has empty seats next to you because you just had surgery.  I was fortunate because when I got on the plane, I asked for empty seats near the bathroom.  I had three seats all to myself.  I elevated my legs the whole time.


I am 19days post op and still limp.  Even walking for 1 hour, my feet are swelling the next day to the same size as when I first got the surgery even though Im elevating my legs the whole night.  I don't know if  this is normal.  It looks scary.  I have a job that requires standing for 8 hrs.  I will be returning to work post op day 25.    So I'm assuming the swelling will be worse.


----------



## girliciousgirl

jackkki said:


> REAL TIPS
> 
> 1)So ladies don't forget to bring 2 inch wedge heels the day of surgery and anything else you need like sinnech.  They will not remind you the day before.  However, there were a couple of girls I met that were able to walk with flats right after surgery but they only had 3-4 cm goal removed.  My goal was about 7cm less and therefore more pain.  YOu really never know if you can walk right after surgery or not so do not forget the heels.  And do get heel wedges that are stable and that you can wear even if your feet got a size bigger because  your feet will swell enormously post op.  I saw one girl wearing wedge sneakers.I wish i brought that.  I bought slip ons but i feet were so swollen, I could hardly fit them.
> 2) you must buy all the food, snacks, and water for all the days you are in korea for especially if you are going alone.  I am saying this because again, you do not know if you will be able to walk to get food.  HOwever, there is a menu that  the hotel does provide.  I had cup of noodles and other snacks enough for 10days.  it was hard for me to walk the first couple of days.
> 
> 3)I really do recommend staying in youngdong because of the car service to and from the clinic.  I mean the hotel is not all that but it is clean and sufficient.  you will also meet  and talk to other girls who have undergone the procedure especially when riding to clinic.
> 4) you must stretch religiously.  you are suppose to stretch every 30 mins for 5 mins.  in the morning it's hard because behind the knees are tight. but as you keep stretching throughout the day it loosens up.  When not stretching, elevate legs!    Ask for extra pillows from room service.
> 5) ask all the questions you have before  you leave korea because dr park and the nurses do not explain much. you must ask the questions yourself.
> 6)  be patient. I did not see any changes in my legs until post op day 8.  The initial swelling lasted that long.  but it does go down as long as you elevate and after dr park starts aspirating.  every time he aspirated, the legs got smaller.
> 7)  I had emailed my airlines and asked for wheelchair service.  although I left post op day 11 and could walk in flats with a limp, my legs felt faint walking far and standing in one spot.  And ladies, the airport in inchelon is huge.  I could not imagine walking far.  get an isle seat so  you can stretch.  or when you reach the airlines counter or when you get in the airplane, ask for a seat that has empty seats next to you because you just had surgery.  I was fortunate because when I got on the plane, I asked for empty seats near the bathroom.  I had three seats all to myself.  I elevated my legs the whole time.
> 
> 
> I am 19days post op and still limp.  Even walking for 1 hour, my feet are swelling the next day to the same size as when I first got the surgery even though Im elevating my legs the whole night.  I don't know if  this is normal.  It looks scary.  I have a job that requires standing for 8 hrs.  I will be returning to work post op day 25.    So I'm assuming the swelling will be worse.



Thank you for the post!

19 days post-op and your FEET continue to swell? What about your calves?
And is your limp minor? 

I hope you heal fast!! 

BTW, I think you should email Dr. Park to discuss these concerns.


----------



## jackkki

girliciousgirl said:


> Thank you for the post!
> 
> 19 days post-op and your FEET continue to swell? What about your calves?
> And is your limp minor?
> 
> I hope you heal fast!!
> 
> BTW, I think you should email Dr. Park to discuss these concerns.



my calves are not really swollen. it's my feet and ankles. basically the areas that are not bandaged up.  my calves went from 40cm to 32cm. goal 33cm.  but i know dr park said size and calf will continue to change.  my limp is really a limp. i mean people know that i am not normal.  however, I think it's going to be a while for me because dr park removed a lot of muscles. I've read in previous post that some people did not walk without a limp until 1-1.5 months. So i'll probably be one of those people. Some of the girls I met that had done the surgery were able to walk right away in flats with a small limp whereas I walked with a huge limp and had to wear the wedges to walk.  Those girls, dr park only removed like 3-4cm.  So it is individual. not everyone will be the same.  just be prepared.


----------



## summershimmer

sunflower100 said:


> Happy Memorial Day! Well for those of us in U.S.
> 
> Hi Summershimmer. No I haven't yet booked tickets yet. I haven't had much time to prepare just yet, I've just been so busy with work. I think I'll be leaving from southern California. I hope to be leaving in early August and plan to stay for a few weeks, maybe if you're there we can meet. Are you planning to have it done in mid- August? Support is always a good thing so I hope we can be in touch as we get closer to August. Hopefully we can pm each other after I meet the number of posts. My current plans still are to head out to Korea in August. I spoke to Dr. Park's nurse in my broken Korean but I haven't directly spoke to him yet. After I do, that will determine my next steps. I'll do my best to keep everyone posted with my plans. Please do the same.
> 
> Hi Gsykes,
> Congratulations on the surgery. I would love to hear how you are doing post op. I would like to pm you too at some point later on after you've recovered a bit. I wish ya a safe and speedy recovery. Hope you're enjoying Korea.



Definitely! Let's stay in touch. I'm getting closer to being able to PM as well, so that will be nice. I'm in the same boat and haven't had too much time to think about this that much yet because of work. I will be leaving from the East Coast (hopefully mid-August) but it would be nice if our trips can coincide.


----------



## girliciousgirl

jackkki said:


> my calves are not really swollen. it's my feet and ankles. basically the areas that are not bandaged up.  my calves went from 40cm to 32cm. goal 33cm.  but i know dr park said size and calf will continue to change.  my limp is really a limp. i mean people know that i am not normal.  however, I think it's going to be a while for me because dr park removed a lot of muscles. I've read in previous post that some people did not walk without a limp until 1-1.5 months. So i'll probably be one of those people. Some of the girls I met that had done the surgery were able to walk right away in flats with a small limp whereas I walked with a huge limp and had to wear the wedges to walk.  Those girls, dr park only removed like 3-4cm.  So it is individual. not everyone will be the same.  just be prepared.



8 cm!!! Wow that is amazing!
How tall are you if I may ask?

I myself am looking for only 5 cm reduction.


----------



## jackkki

girliciousgirl said:


> 8 cm!!! Wow that is amazing!
> How tall are you if I may ask?
> 
> I myself am looking for only 5 cm reduction.



i am 5'1


----------



## ffxlulu

i have a question for you jackkki.. do you feel that you have to use more strength on the knees when walking now that you have 8cm removed from your calves? (since calves did help support before)


----------



## jackkki

ffxlulu said:


> i have a question for you jackkki.. do you feel that you have to use more strength on the knees when walking now that you have 8cm removed from your calves? (since calves did help support before)



THe only thing I can say is it does feel unstable behind the knee since the muscles were supporting it. when walking, it feels like something is missing behind the knee. thats the best way i can describe it. I would not say I have to use more strength on the knees rather feels like more weight on my ankles and feet to help with stability.  This is normal while until fully healed


----------



## girliciousgirl

jackkki said:


> i am 5'1



Ooooo same!

More questions:

How clean and modern is Dr. Park's clinic? I can't find any pictures online.


----------



## Ashlotte

Hey guys!

My calves are 36cm and I'm about to email OZ now.
I'm so happy I found this forum, I've been unhappy about my calves for years, and even when I loose weight and am very slim my calves are huge and out of proportion to my body...
I always though lipo was the only option, and because I have mostly muscle and not fat I thought there was nothing I could do. I never knew the muscle could be operated on!!

Has anybody had any other surgeries done be OZ that aren't calf reduction?
I want to get rhinoplasty and cheekbone/jaw reduction done too.. but I don't know if OZ is good for that?  
I've emailed VIP but they haven't replied.. 

Are there any other clinics that do calf reduction surgery?


----------



## jackkki

girliciousgirl said:


> Ooooo same!
> 
> More questions:
> 
> How clean and modern is Dr. Park's clinic? I can't find any pictures online.



dr park's clinic is small but clean and modern. his website is for sure old school and needs to be updated.


----------



## sasah

Hey ASHIMI,
Thank you for your post. I wasn't able to see your after picture, only the before one. Is there any chance you can post it again, or send it to me privately .
Thank you so much


----------



## summershimmer

sasah said:


> Hey ASHIMI,
> Thank you for your post. I wasn't able to see your after picture, only the before one. Is there any chance you can post it again, or send it to me privately .
> Thank you so much



I would be interested in seeing the pics too! I don't think I can PM yet though (did they just randomly up the minimum posts before we can PM from 5 to 10???!!) - anyway, if you could post that would be much appreciated!


----------



## ooh_la

sasah said:


> Hey ASHIMI,
> Thank you for your post. I wasn't able to see your after picture, only the before one. Is there any chance you can post it again, or send it to me privately .
> Thank you so much



Hi Ashmi,
I'd love to see your before and after photos! Could you PM me as well, please? Thank you so much and sorry for the trouble!


----------



## ooh_la

jackkki said:


> THe only thing I can say is it does feel unstable behind the knee since the muscles were supporting it. when walking, it feels like something is missing behind the knee. thats the best way i can describe it. I would not say I have to use more strength on the knees rather feels like more weight on my ankles and feet to help with stability.  This is normal while until fully healed



Wow, thanks for the heads up! I can't imagine what that feels like.
Do you think ankle/knee braces could help add stability while recovering?


----------



## ooh_la

gsykes said:


> Hello all,
> I will be getting the calf resection surgery in about 3 hours from Dr. Park.
> I met with 4 different calf reduction operation specialists over the course of a day and ultimately decided on Dr. Park due to his expertise in calf resection; he is the most experienced in this field in the entire world, so take that into consideration.
> 
> I checked out nerve ablation as well, but I wouldn't suggest anyone get this if they can afford calf resection instead. Nerve ablation doesn't always produce the desired results, and as the muscle fibers aren't removed in this procedure, you can actually regrow your initial muscle size, which is a huge let-down.
> 
> Dr. Park can only take off the amount of length that he feels would better suit your body image. The ideal calf circumference should be 20% of your height. For my height, my ideal calf circumference is around 34cm, and currently, they are 39-40cm. So I would be losing a lot of length. But he doesn't promise it will go down that much, as he wants to make sure it looks good and will better suit my body.
> 
> For anyone deciding to do the procedure under Dr. Park's care (OZ clinic), don't forget to purchase the medicine, SinEcch, before you arrive in Korea. It isn't imported here, but Dr. Park carries some, though at a more expensive price than if you were to buy it in America. This medicine helps to reduce swelling, bruising, and pain.
> 
> And he recommends that you wear wedge heels if you decide to go walking out for the first few days, because your legs aren't immediately able to stretch without much difficulty, but you must stretch and walk barefoot at home.
> 
> Good luck to anyone who decides on the surgery. Now, I need to go and prepare for my own.



Gsykes,
I wish you a speedy recovery! Please keep us posted on your progress


----------



## ooh_la

sunflower100 said:


> Where did everyone on this forum go? Still trying to post daily until I reach the minimum so that I can pm many of you. This rule sucks by the way. I've been hoping to get in touch with Dr. Park tonight and at the very latest, early next week. Depending on his response, I'm hoping to have this procedure done in early august. I'm a bit scared too. I'm in my thirties, yet my parents who are both Korean are not completely supportive. I definitely look to this forum for encouragement. My parents are very traditional and skeptical. They immigrated to the U.S. many many years ago, prior to Korea obtaining their strong economy. I think my parents just have memories of old Korea where doctors were shady and not always the most ethical. I do understand their concerns for me and that it's based out of love for me. I'm still attempting to convince them that this is a procedure that has been established for a long time now. I'm curious if any of u out there are experiencing similar obstacles and how u explain in to those close to u.
> 
> I'd also love to hear from those of u who are planning to do this soon like anytime this summer. Oh_la, I'd love to hear from u soon. My email is sun1010flower@gmail.com. Talk to all of u soon. U may hear from me very soon, need to get my 10 posts in! Lol!



Hi Sunflower,
Sorry for not getting back to your earlier! I just sent you an email. I'm glad this thread is busy again


----------



## gsykes

Today is my 14th day post-op follow-up, and I believe it will be my final day of aspiration, after which I will likely be starting to wear the stockings assigned to me.
My calf circumference will go from 40cm to, as Dr. Park thinks, about 34-35cm. Right now, he says it's already gone down to 38cm, and I can already tell a huge difference! So I'm really thrilled to find out what my legs will look like once the swelling goes down completely!

As far as the past 14 days go, I won't sugar coat anything... The pain was like hell for me. You must stretch, though! And that's where the pain comes in the most, that and trying to lie back down. My body went into shock every time I tried to lie down after stretching, and I'd find myself in dire need of warmth even though I was sweating before I even began stretching. So take that into consideration - there is a lot of pain involved.
As such, if anyone is deciding on staying for just a few or several days instead of the recommended full 2 weeks after the operation, you might want to reconsider your options. Do try to take at least 14 days off, during which you'll have plenty of time to limp that pain away. Dr. Park needs to aspirate your calves every few days during these 2 weeks to eliminate the fluid that fills the cavity once muscle fibers have been removed during surgery, and if you can't stay the entire 14 days, he will teach you how to aspirate your calves on your own. But honestly, I could never imagine myself aspirating my calves on my own; you have to stick a needle into your calves with the syringe attached, suck the fluid out of your calves, and then every time the syringe is filled with fluid, you must detach the syringe from the needle and expel the fluid into some sort of disposal bin. You must also squeeze your calf area to ensure that you are getting as much fluid as you can. And that's basically why I can't do it on my own... It's nice to have the expert Dr. Park ensuring that my calves look nice and not so swollen.

Also, if anyone is thinking that they can go out and buy food and eat out, think again; the pain is really quite intense after the first 3 days, and that is because your leg muscles are beginning to realize that something major has happened, and they will try to fix what has happened; in our case, a supposedly large amount of calf muscle fibers has been removed, leaving an empty cavity in its place, and the remaining muscle fibers must fix the "wounded" area. This is where the stretching becomes essential, and naturally much more painful than before. During the first 3 days, the body is in shock and almost oblivious to what has happened, but after that, the muscle fibers in the calves begin to get very, very tight because they are trying to reattach themselves to the rest of the body.

Stretching is very painful in the morning due to extended contraction overnight, but if you are consistent with the 5 minutes of stretching every 30 minutes, then you will be fine as the day progresses. But then this process is repeated the following morning - extreme pain in the morning.

Do wear wedge heels to the clinic on the day of the surgery so that you can walk out of the clinic the following day in them; you'll want no other shoes for the trip back to your temporary residence. But after that, you should probably want to wear flat shoes once walking becomes tolerable. For me, I immediately started wearing flat shoes so I could continue stretching as I walked, if I needed to. But I didn't really start walking, with the exception of the usual trip to the clinic for aspiration, until about 8 days after the operation. I'd go out and have lunch with my mom somewhere, and then get patbingsu later... You can't really walk for more than 30 minutes at a time, lest you desire to accumulate a greater amount of fluid in your calves.
But walking is recommended so that your calves can become accustomed to it again and to start to have a familiar shape to your walking style. This also gives Dr. Park a better image of how you are progressing.

14 days later, I am actually feeling quite well! I can walk pretty normally, and in flat shoes mind you. There is still quite a bit of bruising, and my hamstring muscles are feeling a bit sore now, and sometimes even the front of my knees as well. 
Also, I actually severely sprained my ankle in March; it was bad news back then and I nearly thought I couldn't get this surgery, but I went ahead and did it anyway. As a result, my ankle became quite swollen after the operation, which made it more painful to stretch... But it's back to normal now lol. 

If anyone has questions or concerns, I will try to answer them if you'd like.


----------



## girliciousgirl

To *gsykes*:

Thank you so so much for all the information on your progress! I'm happy that you are doing well! 

Just a couple of questions:

1) How long do you think it would take for all the bruising to disappear?
2) I dance hip hop pretty intensely. Do you think I could resume this activity 5 weeks after the surgery?
3) Was your mother supportive of you doing the surgery right from the beginning? I am currently trying to convince my own mother to allow me to have this surgery done.  Her biggest concern is safety.
4) How does that empty space (where the muscle was removed) disappear?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ooh_la

Hi *gsykes*,
Thank you for updating us on your progress! As someone who's in a similar situation (my circumference is 40 cm and Dr. Park says ideally, it should be 35-36 cm), I'm glad to hear that your calves have gone down by so much already!

I was wondering how you are dealing with recovery in this hot weather. There seems to be a stigma in Korea regarding operating in the summer as it increases the likelihood of infections and scarring. On the other hand, I have plenty of Korean friends who've gotten procedures done over the summer with zero problems. Did Dr. Park mention anything about this or take special precautions? I imagine one difficult aspect would be wearing the stockings and keeping your legs covered up in the heat.

How bad is the bruising? Did you take anything like Sinecch or Bromelain to aid the recovery process? The pain sounds excruciating! I was originally hoping to combine calf reduction with another procedure during the recovery process but that doesn't sound likely now.

By the way, did Dr. Park recommend lipo for the knee / ankle area? My circumference is due to a combination of muscle and fat and I think I'll definitely need it.

Thanks again for your honest and informative update


----------



## gsykes

girliciousgirl said:


> To *gsykes*:
> 
> Thank you so so much for all the information on your progress! I'm happy that you are doing well!
> 
> Just a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) How long do you think it would take for all the bruising to disappear?
> 2) I dance hip hop pretty intensely. Do you think I could resume this activity 5 weeks after the surgery?
> 3) Was your mother supportive of you doing the surgery right from the beginning? I am currently trying to convince my own mother to allow me to have this surgery done.  Her biggest concern is safety.
> 4) How does that empty space (where the muscle was removed) disappear?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


1) I'm not sure how long it will take for the bruising to disappear; I believe the initial amount of bruising is different according to how well each individual's body takes the "damage" done by the operation.
After 14 days, the bruising is going away pretty nicely, and it's mostly on my left leg, even though my right leg hurt more lol. I would imagine it'd be gone by next week, so I guess about 21 days at the most. I'll let you know how that works out, though.

2) As for being able to exercise again, Dr. Park recommends you wait until 6 weeks after the operation to resume your normal routine. It's difficult to walk as is, so I can't really imagine exercising so soon, but if your body heals quickly and your scar is holding out well, then I think you could start dancing at 5 weeks post-op. But make sure that you are not trying to overwork your body, and if you feel pain, do sit out.

3) At first, my mom was like..., "What??" I've had eating disorders due to the stress I get from my legs. I used to run 7 miles a night for almost a year at one point, and that led to an injured knee and hip which still aren't quite right. That's also the side that I sprained my ankle on; I guess my right leg is pretty weak. But secretly, my mom was actually planning a trip to Korea, and then in the middle of this past spring semester at college, she told me that if I really want to do it, I could, and that we'd leave during the summer. So in a way, she's always been supportive of me. She was mostly just worried for my health.

4) The empty space becomes closed over time by the removal of fluid via aspiration as well as through continued wrapping of the legs. I believe for the first 2 weeks, they want you to wrap your legs in ace bandage wraps, which are provided by the clinic, and they try to make it tight enough to where you feel that there is a lot of compression on your calves. Basically, the space is manually closed over time, and the continued wrapping and aspiration is also to reduce swelling in the legs.


----------



## gsykes

ooh_la said:


> Hi *gsykes*,
> Thank you for updating us on your progress! As someone who's in a similar situation (my circumference is 40 cm and Dr. Park says ideally, it should be 35-36 cm), I'm glad to hear that your calves have gone down by so much already!
> 
> I was wondering how you are dealing with recovery in this hot weather. There seems to be a stigma in Korea regarding operating in the summer as it increases the likelihood of infections and scarring. On the other hand, I have plenty of Korean friends who've gotten procedures done over the summer with zero problems. Did Dr. Park mention anything about this or take special precautions? I imagine one difficult aspect would be wearing the stockings and keeping your legs covered up in the heat.
> 
> How bad is the bruising? Did you take anything like Sinecch or Bromelain to aid the recovery process? The pain sounds excruciating! I was originally hoping to combine calf reduction with another procedure during the recovery process but that doesn't sound likely now.
> 
> By the way, did Dr. Park recommend lipo for the knee / ankle area? My circumference is due to a combination of muscle and fat and I think I'll definitely need it.
> 
> Thanks again for your honest and informative update


Actually, my legs have only gone down by about a centimeter in each leg, but even with this little gone, I can already see a difference, and you've no idea how much of a difference such a small amount can make! I'm absolutely thrilled!! And I feel comfortable looking in the mirror now haha.

I just stay inside all day and stretch and rest/elevate my legs. I rest for 20 minutes, then get up and stretch/walk around the room for about 10 minutes, then rest for 20 minutes, etc... And I repeat this all day until around the 8th or 9th day, and then I start taking about 30 minute walks outside and stopping by restaurants with my mom for lunch or snacks, but then I come back "home" and continue resting and stretching. It's not that hot right now to be honest, but I'm from Texas so I can't really promise much; it's always hot there lol. So it's nice to be inside with A/C and all.

Whenever I do go out, I wear long dresses so that my legs are covered up pretty nicely. Long dresses are nice to wear anyway, with the breeze and all~ I feel like I'm not wearing anything at all lol. 

I did take Sinnech because that's what Dr. Park says you do need; it supposedly aids in the reduction of pain, swelling, and bruising. So do purchase that before you even leave the States or wherever you're from, because it is more expensive to buy in Korea. You will need it.

I'm sure you can combine it with another operation. Depending on what other type you'd like to get, I'd imagine that the calf surgery will be the worst of the two lol. But at 14 days now, I look back and am glad it's over. The pain is tolerable.

For me, my circumference was due largely to muscle; I didn't have much fat at all, so he didn't recommend liposuction as well. He says a layer of fat is nice, because if you have no fat, then your legs will look too muscular.


----------



## jackkki

does anyone who have had the surgery have a bulge on the INNER LOWER side of the calf?  I'm post op 3 weeks and still have the bulge.  therefore the inner part of my legs is not straight. makes my legs look lopsided because the upper is caved in (which is the empty where the muscle was removed) and the lower is bulging.  I'm not sure if the bulge is the gastro muscle or the swollen tendon.  I forgot to ask dr park what it is.  WILL it get smaller?


----------



## jackkki

gsykes said:


> Actually, my legs have only gone down by about a centimeter in each leg, but even with this little gone, I can already see a difference, and you've no idea how much of a difference such a small amount can make! I'm absolutely thrilled!! And I feel comfortable looking in the mirror now haha.
> 
> I just stay inside all day and stretch and rest/elevate my legs. I rest for 20 minutes, then get up and stretch/walk around the room for about 10 minutes, then rest for 20 minutes, etc... And I repeat this all day until around the 8th or 9th day, and then I start taking about 30 minute walks outside and stopping by restaurants with my mom for lunch or snacks, but then I come back "home" and continue resting and stretching. It's not that hot right now to be honest, but I'm from Texas so I can't really promise much; it's always hot there lol. So it's nice to be inside with A/C and all.
> 
> Whenever I do go out, I wear long dresses so that my legs are covered up pretty nicely. Long dresses are nice to wear anyway, with the breeze and all~ I feel like I'm not wearing anything at all lol.
> 
> I did take Sinnech because that's what Dr. Park says you do need; it supposedly aids in the reduction of pain, swelling, and bruising. So do purchase that before you even leave the States or wherever you're from, because it is more expensive to buy in Korea. You will need it.
> 
> I'm sure you can combine it with another operation. Depending on what other type you'd like to get, I'd imagine that the calf surgery will be the worst of the two lol. But at 14 days now, I look back and am glad it's over. The pain is tolerable.
> 
> For me, my circumference was due largely to muscle; I didn't have much fat at all, so he didn't recommend liposuction as well. He says a layer of fat is nice, because if you have no fat, then your legs will look too muscular.



does anyone who have had the surgery have a bulge on the INNER LOWER side of the calf? I'm post op 3 weeks and still have the bulge. therefore the inner part of my legs is not straight. makes my legs look lopsided because the upper is caved in (which is the empty where the muscle was removed) and the lower is bulging. I'm not sure if the bulge is the gastro muscle or the swollen tendon. I forgot to ask dr park what it is. WILL it get smaller?


----------



## gsykes

jackkki said:


> does anyone who have had the surgery have a bulge on the INNER LOWER side of the calf? I'm post op 3 weeks and still have the bulge. therefore the inner part of my legs is not straight. makes my legs look lopsided because the upper is caved in (which is the empty where the muscle was removed) and the lower is bulging. I'm not sure if the bulge is the gastro muscle or the swollen tendon. I forgot to ask dr park what it is. WILL it get smaller?


Yea I do at 14 days. I just saw Dr. Park today, but he didn't say anything about my bulge. Also, when they removed the fluid on my right calf, there was like a huge gap in my calf, almost as if someone punched my leg and left their imprint on my leg. Definitely something is missing from my leg lol.
But I believe it is normal, and it will take a few months until you see the full results. If you are having doubts about your bulge, e-mail him through his website and send pictures as well if it is really disconcerting.


----------



## gsykes

FYI, at 14 days, Dr. Park says I can walk 2 hours at a time now. My legs get tired very fast though, and oftentimes it hurts to sit in any hard chair, as my hamstrings are now sore as well. But it's so nice to walk around again finally, and know that my legs aren't as heavy and bulky as they used to be!


----------



## ooh_la

Thanks for your reply, *gsykes*.
I'm so jealous of you! I wish I could fast forward through the entire process to where you are now.
How much longer are you planning to stay in Korea? I'll be in Seoul in July. It'll be cool if we could meet up then!


----------



## gsykes

ooh_la said:


> Thanks for your reply, *gsykes*.
> I'm so jealous of you! I wish I could fast forward through the entire process to where you are now.
> How much longer are you planning to stay in Korea? I'll be in Seoul in July. It'll be cool if we could meet up then!


That would be great! However, unfortunately, I'll be leaving on June 25... At least I'm here for Wonder Girls' comeback  Not sure if anyone knows them or even cares lol
I will hope for the best outcome in your situation! There may be pain, but once it's over, you'll probably feel like you could do it all over again!


----------



## ooh_la

gsykes said:


> That would be great! However, unfortunately, I'll be leaving on June 25... At least I'm here for Wonder Girls' comeback  Not sure if anyone knows them or even cares lol
> I will hope for the best outcome in your situation! There may be pain, but once it's over, you'll probably feel like you could do it all over again!



Thanks gsykes! I hope you're recovering nicely  Please keep us updated on your progress. I can't wait until I go to Korea this summer and go through it myself!


----------



## girliciousgirl

*gsykes:*

Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my questions! I wish you a speedy recovery!
Please keep us updated. ^.^


----------



## girliciousgirl

*ooh_la:*

How did you convince your parents?! I am still trying to convince my own. :'(


----------



## jackkki

i'm 26th day post op and my recovery has been so slow since dr park removed a lot of muscle,7-8cm (pre op 40cm; post 32-33.5cm).  However, the swelling on my feet has went down and no longer looks like a ballon.  From post op day 18-22, my feet were so swollen that none of my sneakers fit. NOt even the loose ones.  The only shoes that would fit me were my uggs and even uggs felt snug.  Nevertheless, my ankles are still swollen especially after walking.  They look like cankles.  To give you an idea, pre op my ankles were 21 cm. now they are 25 cm from the swelling.  Today was my first day at work.  I took an extra week off more because I wasn't walking well.  The back of my knees do not feel faint anymore when walking but I do still have a noticeable limp.  My job consist of standing on my feet for 8 hrs and boy was hard today.  And everyone kept asking me why I was limping.    The thing that is painful are my heels.  I guess so much weight on it. I am wearing a thick gel insert for my heels but after 2 hrs, they stop working.  I use to be a toe walker and runner and now I can't even tip toe.  I really walk heel to toe now.  I  hope by walking more, it will accelerate my recovery.


----------



## mary1991

Hi jackkki, you said you had a bulge in your lower leg and a depression in the place where they removed the muscle. Now that you've been recovering for some time is this starting to even out? Wish you a speedy recovery!

Gsykes, how is your recovery coming along?

Would anyone be willing to post or email their before and after pictures? My email is mary19421991@gmail.com. Thank you for all your detailed posts. They're super helpful to someone like me who is still in the decision process. I'm 5'2 and thin but I have these giant calf muscles that measure 39 cm around that make it impossible for me to wear many things, and I really hate it. So I'm really happy to have found this site with so many brave ladies who have already had the surgery. But I'm still worried that the results might not be the same in reality as they are in my mind. I want to ask all the girls here who have already been through the surgery: would you do it again?

Thanks!


----------



## jackkki

mary1991 said:


> Hi jackkki, you said you had a bulge in your lower leg and a depression in the place where they removed the muscle. Now that you've been recovering for some time is this starting to even out? Wish you a speedy recovery!
> 
> Gsykes, how is your recovery coming along?
> 
> Would anyone be willing to post or email their before and after pictures? My email is mary19421991@gmail.com. Thank you for all your detailed posts. They're super helpful to someone like me who is still in the decision process. I'm 5'2 and thin but I have these giant calf muscles that measure 39 cm around that make it impossible for me to wear many things, and I really hate it. So I'm really happy to have found this site with so many brave ladies who have already had the surgery. But I'm still worried that the results might not be the same in reality as they are in my mind. I want to ask all the girls here who have already been through the surgery: would you do it again?
> 
> Thanks!



I am 5'1 and my calves were 40cm and now 32.-33.5cm.  dr park said the bulging in the lower side is the  tendon which  swollen and will become go down over several months.  the upper is  depressed and will fill out over time.  therefore I do have the bulge and depression still.  it changes in size though depending how much i've been walking, elevating, and aspirating.  Even though results may not be perfect, my small calves look a lot better than 40cm.      I guess also depends on what your goal cm is.  if goal is only to remove 1 or 2 cm, i don't think its worth it.  in terms of whether I would do it again, I would have to get back to you in a couple weeks because I am having a tough recovery compared to everyone else. don't get me wrong I am happy of how my calves look now compared to before but walking is important to me and it has been a challenge for me the last 3.5 weeks.


----------



## Anoukmarie

@oh laa: hi i'm new to this forum but read all threw and wanted to ask when did you go to korea for surgery because i also plan to do calf reduction surgery at OZ with Dr.Park ! In wich hotel do you prefer to stay and from where do you arrive? 

I plan my trip in mid of July... 

Regards


----------



## ooh_la

Anoukmarie said:


> @oh laa: hi i'm new to this forum but read all threw and wanted to ask when did you go to korea for surgery because i also plan to do calf reduction surgery at OZ with Dr.Park ! In wich hotel do you prefer to stay and from where do you arrive?
> 
> I plan my trip in mid of July...
> 
> Regards



Hi,
I'll be in Korea from early July to possibly August. I'm not sure if I'm going to be staying at a hotel. I have family in Seoul that I can stay with...but depending on how convenient it is to go back and forth for check-ups, I might stay at a hotel for the first phase of recovery.
I'm from the States. Where are you traveling from and how long are you planning to stay?


----------



## ooh_la

jackkki said:


> I am 5'1 and my calves were 40cm and now 32.-33.5cm.  dr park said the bulging in the lower side is the  tendon which  swollen and will become go down over several months.  the upper is  depressed and will fill out over time.  therefore I do have the bulge and depression still.  it changes in size though depending how much i've been walking, elevating, and aspirating.  Even though results may not be perfect, my small calves look a lot better than 40cm.      I guess also depends on what your goal cm is.  if goal is only to remove 1 or 2 cm, i don't think its worth it.  in terms of whether I would do it again, I would have to get back to you in a couple weeks because I am having a tough recovery compared to everyone else. don't get me wrong I am happy of how my calves look now compared to before but walking is important to me and it has been a challenge for me the last 3.5 weeks.



If it makes you feel any better, in this forum at least, girls who have a harder time recovering have a history of getting amazing results! 
What are some difficulties you have when walking? Is it fatigue or actual pain? It's something that I'll definitely have to consider as well, as my day to day requires a lot of walking. 
I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Anoukmarie

ooh_la said:


> Hi,
> I'll be in Korea from early July to possibly August. I'm not sure if I'm going to be staying at a hotel. I have family in Seoul that I can stay with...but depending on how convenient it is to go back and forth for check-ups, I might stay at a hotel for the first phase of recovery.
> I'm from the States. Where are you traveling from and how long are you planning to stay?



Oh ok very good that you have family there . I will sadly travel on my own and want to stay at young Dong Hotel for 10 to 14 days. I'm travelling from Germany to Korea. 

Do you have a virtual simulation from dr.park and when yes, what did he told you about it ?! 

I like my virtual result very much and he sayed that the real result would look close to the virtual result in case. I would be so happy with that....


----------



## jackkki

ooh_la said:


> If it makes you feel any better, in this forum at least, girls who have a harder time recovering have a history of getting amazing results!
> What are some difficulties you have when walking? Is it fatigue or actual pain? It's something that I'll definitely have to consider as well, as my day to day requires a lot of walking.
> I hope you feel better soon!



today i am 27 days post op and it's my second day at work.  I work in the hospital and am on my feet for 8 hours working with patients.  I I take breaks here and there for 15 mins and sit down throughout the day plus my lunch breaks.  today my ankles  are even more swollen and even my feet again after work. my legs are  not too painful.  it's more my heels that hurt from all the weight and soreness and tightness in the calves and behind the knees.  My legs do get tired from the limping.  The limping I feel I cannot control.  I do try not to limp to look normal because I am tired of everyone at work asking me what happened.  But it's like my legs and feet are learning how to walk all over again.  I am taking slower steps than before surgery so it does take me a while to get to the end of the hall.    Everyone's recovery is different.  I just happen to fall under those who are having a slower recovery.


----------



## ooh_la

Anoukmarie said:


> Oh ok very good that you have family there . I will sadly travel on my own and want to stay at young Dong Hotel for 10 to 14 days. I'm travelling from Germany to Korea.
> 
> Do you have a virtual simulation from dr.park and when yes, what did he told you about it ?!
> 
> I like my virtual result very much and he sayed that the real result would look close to the virtual result in case. I would be so happy with that....



That's great news! I didn't know he did virtual simulations for prospective patients. 
I think my case may be a little different from the others. When I sent Dr. Park my photos, he first told me that I don't need surgery. When I told him my calf circumference (40 cm), he was really surprised. I don't know what it means but I think it might be because I have a lot of fat as well as muscle so maybe the fat hides the muscle?


----------



## Anoukmarie

jackkki said:


> today i am 27 days post op and it's my second day at work.  I work in the hospital and am on my feet for 8 hours working with patients.  I I take breaks here and there for 15 mins and sit down throughout the day plus my lunch breaks.  today my ankles  are even more swollen and even my feet again after work. my legs are  not too painful.  it's more my heels that hurt from all the weight and soreness and tightness in the calves and behind the knees.  My legs do get tired from the limping.  The limping I feel I cannot control.  I do try not to limp to look normal because I am tired of everyone at work asking me what happened.  But it's like my legs and feet are learning how to walk all over again.  I am taking slower steps than before surgery so it does take me a while to get to the end of the hall.    Everyone's recovery is different.  I just happen to fall under those who are having a slower recovery.



I have a question to you about the surgery : did you had general anestesia or spinal? because i'm a little bit afraid of the anestesia.

How was the operation and how long took the surgery? 

In wich hotel you stayed? 

Thank you so much


----------



## jackkki

Anoukmarie said:


> I have a question to you about the surgery : did you had general anestesia or spinal? because i'm a little bit afraid of the anestesia.
> 
> How was the operation and how long took the surgery?
> 
> In wich hotel you stayed?
> 
> Thank you so much



dr park does spinal anesthesia but since the anesthesiologist had a hard time finding the site in my spine, he had the to do general.  The operation takes 1.5-2 hours I believe but I did not wake up from the anesthesia in the recovery room until 4 hours later .  I stayed at recommended hotel youngdong.  I also recommend it because the shuttle is convenient since you will not be able to walk very well after surgery.


----------



## jackkki

does anyone have a picture or video they can PM me of the aspiration.  The problem is that when I got home, I washed out the red marking where to aspirate and kind of been guessing the site.  However, not much blood is coming out. I know we are suppose to do a 90 degree angle and push needle all the way and in and out to find the "spot" but I keep failing to aspirate much blood.  Does anyone have any advice.  I emailed dr park and he seems to not have anything he can send me.  He just keeps saying try again next week.


----------



## Anoukmarie

jackkki said:


> dr park does spinal anesthesia but since the anesthesiologist had a hard time finding the site in my spine, he had the to do general.  The operation takes 1.5-2 hours I believe but I did not wake up from the anesthesia in the recovery room until 4 hours later .  I stayed at recommended hotel youngdong.  I also recommend it because the shuttle is convenient since you will not be able to walk very well after surgery.



Ok thank you for answering that quick. Does the spinal anesthesie hurts ?! I'm not afraid of the operation either then from the anesthesie! :-/

Did you had Wireless  Lan internet connection in the Hotel Room?! Because i dont want to use my phone!


----------



## jackkki

Anoukmarie said:


> Ok thank you for answering that quick. Does the spinal anesthesie hurts ?! I'm not afraid of the operation either then from the anesthesie! :-/
> 
> Did you had Wireless  Lan internet connection in the Hotel Room?! Because i dont want to use my phone!



the spinal hurt for me because they tried several times to find the epidural spot but failed.  yes the wireless internet works in the hotel. I was on my laptop in my room majority of the time


----------



## sunflower100

Hi everyone,

Wow it's so great to return to a busy forum. Thanks so much to jackki and gsykes for all your personal updates regarding their surgeries. I wish you both speedy recoveries. Ooh_la, I emailed you recently so hopefully we'll be able to continue contact. I had no idea until now that you will be in Korea this July. That's great, you must be so excited. 

As for an update on myself, work has just kept me busy so that's been my excuse for taking some time away from this forum. I hope to contribute more but it's been crazy. Regardless, I am going to try and check more often for updates from all of you. I actually had an informative phone conversation with Dr. Park just asking all the general questions that many of us already have some answers to. His confidence in his ability regarding the surgery gave me confidence. I still haven't emailed him my photos, I will this week ( again just been a crazy week). After reading some recent threads, I hope he can send me a virtual simulation as well. As soon as I hear back from him that I am a candidate, I will make my travel plans. For those of you considering the procedure make sure you let the clinic know one month in advance. This is what I was told. I heard the rate at the hotel with the shuttle service is about $80 to $90 per night. For those who have stayed there is this how much you spent? Was it nice? Does it just have the basic amendities? Is there a fridge, t.v.?

Gsykes and Jackkk:
Again thanks for all the helpful information and please continue to update. I know Jackkki went under general anethesia, Gsykes- which did you opt for? For both of you, were either of you able to sightsee or shop or do anything else other than get the procedure during your stay in Korea. I was just thinking I will be spending so much on airfare, wondering if it might be wiser just to do all my sightseeing and shopping before the procedure than after. Jackkki I know you're having a tougher recovery- was it difficult getting back home for you. As has been mentioned, for what it's worth, women who've had tougher recoveries ended up with great results. So good luck. Gsykes, you sound like a tough cookie and inspiring. If and when I go through it I plan on bringing flats too and fighting through the pain as well. Thanks for the encouragement. I hope you're recovering well.

Ooh_la- I'm excited for you. It sounds as if you have made definite plans already for July. I should know by the end of this month what my definite plans are. I really haven't been procrastinating just busy. But if all goes well I hope to be there by the end of July and part of August. You will probably be getting over the worst of it as I prepare for mine. I would really love to meet up with you and share experiences. Can you tell me when you plan on leaving Korea? I realize it may be tough to meet up since you will not be at the hotel but with your family. Nice to have extended family in korea. 

If there is anyone else planning a trip this summer (July or August) please let me know.

Best of luck to everyone and talk to all soon!


----------



## jackkki

sunflower100 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wow it's so great to return to a busy forum. Thanks so much to jackki and gsykes for all your personal updates regarding their surgeries. I wish you both speedy recoveries. Ooh_la, I emailed you recently so hopefully we'll be able to continue contact. I had no idea until now that you will be in Korea this July. That's great, you must be so excited.
> 
> As for an update on myself, work has just kept me busy so that's been my excuse for taking some time away from this forum. I hope to contribute more but it's been crazy. Regardless, I am going to try and check more often for updates from all of you. I actually had an informative phone conversation with Dr. Park just asking all the general questions that many of us already have some answers to. His confidence in his ability regarding the surgery gave me confidence. I still haven't emailed him my photos, I will this week ( again just been a crazy week). After reading some recent threads, I hope he can send me a virtual simulation as well. As soon as I hear back from him that I am a candidate, I will make my travel plans. For those of you considering the procedure make sure you let the clinic know one month in advance. This is what I was told. I heard the rate at the hotel with the shuttle service is about $80 to $90 per night. For those who have stayed there is this how much you spent? Was it nice? Does it just have the basic amendities? Is there a fridge, t.v.?
> 
> Gsykes and Jackkk:
> Again thanks for all the helpful information and please continue to update. I know Jackkki went under general anethesia, Gsykes- which did you opt for? For both of you, were either of you able to sightsee or shop or do anything else other than get the procedure during your stay in Korea. I was just thinking I will be spending so much on airfare, wondering if it might be wiser just to do all my sightseeing and shopping before the procedure than after. Jackkki I know you're having a tougher recovery- was it difficult getting back home for you. As has been mentioned, for what it's worth, women who've had tougher recoveries ended up with great results. So good luck. Gsykes, you sound like a tough cookie and inspiring. If and when I go through it I plan on bringing flats too and fighting through the pain as well. Thanks for the encouragement. I hope you're recovering well.
> 
> Ooh_la- I'm excited for you. It sounds as if you have made definite plans already for July. I should know by the end of this month what my definite plans are. I really haven't been procrastinating just busy. But if all goes well I hope to be there by the end of July and part of August. You will probably be getting over the worst of it as I prepare for mine. I would really love to meet up with you and share experiences. Can you tell me when you plan on leaving Korea? I realize it may be tough to meet up since you will not be at the hotel but with your family. Nice to have extended family in korea.
> 
> If there is anyone else planning a trip this summer (July or August) please let me know.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone and talk to all soon!



The hotel young dong was 90,000 won if you stay for at least 10 nights.  so whatever the conversion rate is of USD to won. The hotel room does have a fridge and TV.  TV only has about 2 english channels. I did not choose general anesthesia.  Dr park had to do GA because the anesthesiologist was unsuccessful in finding my epidural spot after several attempts so they had no choice but to do GA.  So Dr park does spinal anesthesia now because it's faster recovery unless there is a problem like they had with me.  I went sightseeing the first two days upon arrival and then did the surgery.  I had trouble walking for too long so I generally stayed in the hotel and went to clinic for my followup appts.  HOwever, i know some girls that did not have a problem walking and went sightseeing after a week.  But their goal of muscle removal was not as much as mine.  I went home my 11 day post op.  I took a taxi to airport.  A week before leaving korea, I went online and requested wheelchair assistance from my airlines and I am so glad I did. I can't imagine walking through the whole airport and standing in line at TSA and customs.  Basically wheelchair assistance takes care of you during departure and upon arrival.  Also when I arrived in the airport, I requested a seat that was close to the bathroom because I still could not walk well and urinate often, and requested empty seats next to me to elevate my feet.  I had three seats to myself near the bathroom. I told them I had surgery so they did their best to accommodate me.  If you ask me if it was worth it, I cannot answer yet because I am still limping and my feet and ankles are swelling up like a ballon.  Therefore, I am having trouble standing and walking 8 hours at work.  I have never had trouble walking ever in my life.  I've never sprained or fractured anything so this is really a challenge for me.  Walking and exercising is very important to me.  I can only answer this question when I am fully healed.  However, If you ask me if I am happy so far with how much muscles were removed and if my calves look better right now then before then yes I am happy with that.


----------



## Anoukmarie

sunflower100 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wow it's so great to return to a busy forum. Thanks so much to jackki and gsykes for all your personal updates regarding their surgeries. I wish you both speedy recoveries. Ooh_la, I emailed you recently so hopefully we'll be able to continue contact. I had no idea until now that you will be in Korea this July. That's great, you must be so excited.
> 
> As for an update on myself, work has just kept me busy so that's been my excuse for taking some time away from this forum. I hope to contribute more but it's been crazy. Regardless, I am going to try and check more often for updates from all of you. I actually had an informative phone conversation with Dr. Park just asking all the general questions that many of us already have some answers to. His confidence in his ability regarding the surgery gave me confidence. I still haven't emailed him my photos, I will this week ( again just been a crazy week). After reading some recent threads, I hope he can send me a virtual simulation as well. As soon as I hear back from him that I am a candidate, I will make my travel plans. For those of you considering the procedure make sure you let the clinic know one month in advance. This is what I was told. I heard the rate at the hotel with the shuttle service is about $80 to $90 per night. For those who have stayed there is this how much you spent? Was it nice? Does it just have the basic amendities? Is there a fridge, t.v.?
> 
> Gsykes and Jackkk:
> Again thanks for all the helpful information and please continue to update. I know Jackkki went under general anethesia, Gsykes- which did you opt for? For both of you, were either of you able to sightsee or shop or do anything else other than get the procedure during your stay in Korea. I was just thinking I will be spending so much on airfare, wondering if it might be wiser just to do all my sightseeing and shopping before the procedure than after. Jackkki I know you're having a tougher recovery- was it difficult getting back home for you. As has been mentioned, for what it's worth, women who've had tougher recoveries ended up with great results. So good luck. Gsykes, you sound like a tough cookie and inspiring. If and when I go through it I plan on bringing flats too and fighting through the pain as well. Thanks for the encouragement. I hope you're recovering well.
> 
> Ooh_la- I'm excited for you. It sounds as if you have made definite plans already for July. I should know by the end of this month what my definite plans are. I really haven't been procrastinating just busy. But if all goes well I hope to be there by the end of July and part of August. You will probably be getting over the worst of it as I prepare for mine. I would really love to meet up with you and share experiences. Can you tell me when you plan on leaving Korea? I realize it may be tough to meet up since you will not be at the hotel but with your family. Nice to have extended family in korea.
> 
> If there is anyone else planning a trip this summer (July or August) please let me know.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone and talk to all soon!



Hi sunflower: i also will book my tickets and surgery yet for the middle of july . Maybe 16 th of July i would be there for 10 to 12 days. 

Maybe you can also travel in this time and we can be together there of share experience right in Korea.?

Did you alsomtravel by your own? I think i must travel alone and go through this. 

 Greetings


----------



## Anoukmarie

jackkki said:


> The hotel young dong was 90,000 won if you stay for at least 10 nights.  so whatever the conversion rate is of USD to won. The hotel room does have a fridge and TV.  TV only has about 2 english channels. I did not choose general anesthesia.  Dr park had to do GA because the anesthesiologist was unsuccessful in finding my epidural spot after several attempts so they had no choice but to do GA.  So Dr park does spinal anesthesia now because it's faster recovery unless there is a problem like they had with me.  I went sightseeing the first two days upon arrival and then did the surgery.  I had trouble walking for too long so I generally stayed in the hotel and went to clinic for my followup appts.  HOwever, i know some girls that did not have a problem walking and went sightseeing after a week.  But their goal of muscle removal was not as much as mine.  I went home my 11 day post op.  I took a taxi to airport.  A week before leaving korea, I went online and requested wheelchair assistance from my airlines and I am so glad I did. I can't imagine walking through the whole airport and standing in line at TSA and customs.  Basically wheelchair assistance takes care of you during departure and upon arrival.  Also when I arrived in the airport, I requested a seat that was close to the bathroom because I still could not walk well and urinate often, and requested empty seats next to me to elevate my feet.  I had three seats to myself near the bathroom. I told them I had surgery so they did their best to accommodate me.  If you ask me if it was worth it, I cannot answer yet because I am still limping and my feet and ankles are swelling up like a ballon.  Therefore, I am having trouble standing and walking 8 hours at work.  I have never had trouble walking ever in my life.  I've never sprained or fractured anything so this is really a challenge for me.  Walking and exercising is very important to me.  I can only answer this question when I am fully healed.  However, If you ask me if I am happy so far with how much muscles were removed and if my calves look better right now then before then yes I am happy with that.



Oh thats bad that your walking is also not very returned to before. I hope things will go better by time. 

But did your Calfs change since the surgery in shape and circumference and just your ankles and feets are swollen or also your calfs?! Did you see a huge difference to before and after? 

Thanks


----------



## St. Dalfour

Hi everyone
it's been awesome to have stumbled upon this thread - ive battled with muscular calves (when all my family members dont have it and neither do any of my friends.........) and it has been qt hard on the self esteem

i realized most people have opted for the surgery. google tells me that are alternatives, such as high frequency muscle reduction.

can anyone enlighten me as to the difference??? the latter seems safer and equally permanent? or have i not done my research enough haha


----------



## summershimmer

For those of you who are still wavering between wanting to do this surgery or not, I just saw some pictures of Vanessa Hudgens, who apparently has huge calve muscles as well and she rocks them! I found an article that said she was really proud of them too.

That gives me some hope that one day I'll be able to accept mine as well without surgery.


----------



## Jessica8989

kok79 said:


> I did try stretching for a while and it didn't make any difference to my calves. You need to bare in mind that there are certain methods in calf reduction surgery that should be avoided such as theselective neurectomy. The most effective method is Partial Gastrocnemius Muscle Resection based my personal research so far.  Dr Park from Oz Clinic chooses to only perform this method and I had this surgery done on myself. I have no regret so far. I have lost a total of 2 inches on my calf circumference and my legs looks a lot straighter. No amount of stretching would have given me the same result.. If you have solid bulky calve muscles, than i believe surgery is the only way to reduce the calve size.


Hi,kok 79. I jz found out this forum recently... I have few question about calf reduction surgery, can I ask about details of ur experience in personal? Cn I hv ur email address?


----------



## Jessica8989

To gsykes,
Thxx lots for sharing ur experience... Did u undergo liposuction on thigh 2gether with calf reduction? Can Would U mind to give me ur email address?


----------



## yllom

summershimmer said:


> For those of you who are still wavering between wanting to do this surgery or not, I just saw some pictures of Vanessa Hudgens, who apparently has huge calve muscles as well and she rocks them! I found an article that said she was really proud of them too.
> 
> That gives me some hope that one day I'll be able to accept mine as well without surgery.



I would hardly classify vanessa hudgens in the big calves category lol.


----------



## sunflower100

Hi everyone and Happy Father's Day!

Thank you so much Jackkki for your informative post. I really appreciated it. You are a strong woman and although you're having a less than perfect recovery, your messages give me strength. Stay optimistic, I hope you are doing better these days. 

Anoukmarie- I would love to meet with you while in Korea and share experiences. I'm a believer that one can never have too much support. I'm still ubnable to PM but you can always email me at sun1010@gmail.com. I look forward to hearing from you. So have you made a final decision on when you will be traveling? July 16th?

Yllom- so great to see you active on the forum again. How is your recovery been? You had the procedure last March? Can you walk normally again? Do you have a limp, did you limp a lot post-op? Any regrets? Are you happy/ satisfied with your results? Do you think I could email you privately? Curious also if you have any before and after pictures to share? It's been about three months since your surgery, do you feel back to normal these days? How's the scar? Has it faded some? Dr. Park mentioned the scar should usually begin fading at the three-months mark. Are you finding this true for yourself?

I have an update. I've been emailing with Dr. Park and it looks as if I'll be in Korea the last part of July and part of August. Honestly I'm a bit scared, but I've been back and forth so many times about the procedure; I'm just ready to make the commitment. He did a virtual simulation for me. I'm aware the reality after the procedure may not look like the simulation- but the "after" picture excited me and I'm hopeful. Alright all, hope to hear from ya soon and take cares!


----------



## Anoukmarie

sunflower100 said:


> Hi everyone and Happy Father's Day!
> 
> Thank you so much Jackkki for your informative post. I really appreciated it. You are a strong woman and although you're having a less than perfect recovery, your messages give me strength. Stay optimistic, I hope you are doing better these days.
> 
> Anoukmarie- I would love to meet with you while in Korea and share experiences. I'm a believer that one can never have too much support. I'm still ubnable to PM but you can always email me at sun1010@gmail.com. I look forward to hearing from you. So have you made a final decision on when you will be traveling? July 16th?
> 
> Yllom- so great to see you active on the forum again. How is your recovery been? You had the procedure last March? Can you walk normally again? Do you have a limp, did you limp a lot post-op? Any regrets? Are you happy/ satisfied with your results? Do you think I could email you privately? Curious also if you have any before and after pictures to share? It's been about three months since your surgery, do you feel back to normal these days? How's the scar? Has it faded some? Dr. Park mentioned the scar should usually begin fading at the three-months mark. Are you finding this true for yourself?
> 
> I have an update. I've been emailing with Dr. Park and it looks as if I'll be in Korea the last part of July and part of August. Honestly I'm a bit scared, but I've been back and forth so many times about the procedure; I'm just ready to make the commitment. He did a virtual simulation for me. I'm aware the reality after the procedure may not look like the simulation- but the "after" picture excited me and I'm hopeful. Alright all, hope to hear from ya soon and take cares!



Hi Sunflower, nice to hear from you and also would be thankful to meet you in Korea! I'm waiting for my blood test and after that, when Dr.Park says erverything is alright i will book my flight and hotel. I think it would be the End of July! How long would you stay there and where did you live then? I want to stay in young dong hotel for about 10 days or more. Would love to hear from u! 

I also have a virtual result from Dr.Park and l love it very much , but i alsomknow that it is just a virtual result ! But for my opinion when in saw all these after pics from other girls who went to Dr.Park that there is a big difference in shape and it is possible that we could lost 5 cm , 2,5 inches for one leg ! And i think that would be a wonderful result!! 

From where do you travel to Korea? 

Greetings Anouk Marie


----------



## sunflower100

Hey Anouk Marie,
I think I'll be in Korea in late July and part of August. I'm traveling from the United States. I'll also be staying at Yong Dong hotel too so I'm sure we will definitely see each other. I hope I will be able to PM you soon. Did you have to mail Dr. Park all your information before you could set a surgery date?


----------



## ooh_la

girliciousgirl said:


> *ooh_la:*
> 
> How did you convince your parents?! I am still trying to convince my own. :'(



Sorry for the late reply! I just saw this ):
My parents have sort of come around--I can email you about it. What's your email address? I feel like we have a lot in common and it would be cool to keep in touch!


----------



## ooh_la

yllom said:


> I would hardly classify vanessa hudgens in the big calves category lol.



I agree, she has curvy but shapely calves. I'd die happy if I could slim mine down to look like hers!


----------



## jana007

Unfortunately I have the same problem, but I(m starting to see some improvements since I've been going to the gym


----------



## girliciousgirl

ooh_la said:


> Sorry for the late reply! I just saw this ):
> My parents have sort of come around--I can email you about it. What's your email address? I feel like we have a lot in common and it would be cool to keep in touch!



No worries! Better late than never! 
And I agree with you!

I will PM you my email address.


----------



## jackkki

it is now 5 weeks post op and i can walk now without a limp.  However, I still cannot walk fast or tiptoe.  I am starting wearing the compression stockings but cannot wear them 24/7 bc they are so tight and uncomfortable.  They are especially behind the knee when sitting.  At night I just wear the bandages.  The compression stocking really help getting rid of the swelling.  My  feet and ankles no longer look like ballons.  Finally I can the bones again.  HOwever, I noticed if I walk wearing just the  bandages, my tendons and ankles would swell starting below the bandages.  The size of my calves ranges from 32.5-34 cm.  original 40cm. goal 33cm.  Feels like such a long recovery but calves look so much better.  I do still have pain on my heels when walking or standing for a while.  I hope it will go away soon.

Other people who have recently had the surgery, how have your recoveries' been?


----------



## Anoukmarie

sunflower100 said:


> Hey Anouk Marie,
> I think I'll be in Korea in late July and part of August. I'm traveling from the United States. I'll also be staying at Yong Dong hotel too so I'm sure we will definitely see each other. I hope I will be able to PM you soon. Did you have to mail Dr. Park all your information before you could set a surgery date?



Yes i have E Mail Dr. park all my informations blood test and so on Before!

So my date has changed to august this year! Did you booked your flight now or you also not that sure wich date you are there?! 

I will fly in august now because we are on vacation in july 

Regards


----------



## sunflower100

Anoukmarie said:


> Yes i have E Mail Dr. park all my informations blood test and so on Before!
> 
> So my date has changed to august this year! Did you booked your flight now or you also not that sure wich date you are there?!
> 
> I will fly in august now because we are on vacation in july
> 
> Regards



Hi Anouk Marie,
No, I haven't yet set an exact date. I haven't had the chance to get my blood tests done yet either. I heard you can also get blood work done at Dr. Park's clinic and have the surgery the next day as long as the tests are good. I know it's wiser to take care of all that before even making travel plans so I hope to do this very soon. 
I am still hoping to be there in late July and August. I will update you as soon as I get more definite dates. Thanks for your updates and I hope I will be able to meet you there. I should be able to PM soon so I'll contact and update you that way. Talk to you soon.


----------



## sunflower100

Hi Jackkki, 
Thank you for your update. I was so happy to hear that your recovery is going better. I'm still sorry to hear about the pain in your heels. Have you contacted Dr. Park? Did he have an opinion? I think patience is key with recovery. It's only been five weeks so hopefully this will subside as well with some more time. As I am planning for my procedure, do you have any advice? If you could do it all again, would you? I know it still may be too early to tell but just wanted to know if in general you are satisfied with the results? I was reading some of your older posts, and you seemed very enthusiastic prior to the surgery so I was just curious whether your expectations were met. I'm excited and scared. Every person's anatomy is unique so I realize the process, pain level, results, and recovery will vary. 
I thought you mentioned that your job requires you to stand long hours daily. Do you think this is why your recovery is taking a bit longer? How are the aspirations going? I'm not sure but I thought you may have mentioned that you had some trouble with that? Did you have to aspirate yourself because you left Korea early? 
I hope to hear from you soon and my prayers ate with you for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jackkki

sunflower100 said:


> Hi Jackkki,
> Thank you for your update. I was so happy to hear that your recovery is going better. I'm still sorry to hear about the pain in your heels. Have you contacted Dr. Park? Did he have an opinion? I think patience is key with recovery. It's only been five weeks so hopefully this will subside as well with some more time. As I am planning for my procedure, do you have any advice? If you could do it all again, would you? I know it still may be too early to tell but just wanted to know if in general you are satisfied with the results? I was reading some of your older posts, and you seemed very enthusiastic prior to the surgery so I was just curious whether your expectations were met. I'm excited and scared. Every person's anatomy is unique so I realize the process, pain level, results, and recovery will vary.
> I thought you mentioned that your job requires you to stand long hours daily. Do you think this is why your recovery is taking a bit longer? How are the aspirations going? I'm not sure but I thought you may have mentioned that you had some trouble with that? Did you have to aspirate yourself because you left Korea early?
> I hope to hear from you soon and my prayers ate with you for a speedy recovery.



I have been on modified duty at work and just have been sitting down mostly for work.  I worked only one regular day on postop week three standing up and it was difficult because I was limping.  So therefore I asked to go on modified duty.  Therefore that is not the reason my recovery is so long.  It is long probably because they took so much muscles out.  I have listed my advice on my previous posts.  I know someone else said if you don't stay for at least two weeks then you will have to aspirate at home.  That is not entirely true because apiration depends on how much fluid you have.  Dr park said that you have to keep aspirating until there is hardly any more blood/fluid coming out of the syringe.  Therefore even if you stay for two weeks there could still be a lot of blood that is coming out in the syringe and so you will have to do it at home.  Dr park said it can take up to post-op week 6.  He aspirated my legs three times before I left and by the last one I still had a lot of fluid.  I had some trouble and emailed dr park but he just kept saying to try the following week and finally he said to stop when I kept telling him hardly anything is coming out. 
My legs look completely different and of course looks better than what I had so with that I am happy  

I hope in the forum who as gone through the surgery will continue to update every so often. It seems like people are only posting before surgery and the first two weeks post op to ask questions from post op people, and then when they have problems or are not satisfied.


----------



## jackkki

does anyone know where to buy extra compression stockings that are the same as the ones that dr park gave us which are microfiber


----------



## pigpink

running/walking.


----------



## summershimmer

Does anyone know much air tickets from Boston to Seoul typically cost? What is a good price? And which airport should we fly into at Seoul?


----------



## ooh_la

jackkki said:


> I have been on modified duty at work and just have been sitting down mostly for work.  I worked only one regular day on postop week three standing up and it was difficult because I was limping.  So therefore I asked to go on modified duty.  Therefore that is not the reason my recovery is so long.  It is long probably because they took so much muscles out.  I have listed my advice on my previous posts.  I know someone else said if you don't stay for at least two weeks then you will have to aspirate at home.  That is not entirely true because apiration depends on how much fluid you have.  Dr park said that you have to keep aspirating until there is hardly any more blood/fluid coming out of the syringe.  Therefore even if you stay for two weeks there could still be a lot of blood that is coming out in the syringe and so you will have to do it at home.  Dr park said it can take up to post-op week 6.  He aspirated my legs three times before I left and by the last one I still had a lot of fluid.  I had some trouble and emailed dr park but he just kept saying to try the following week and finally he said to stop when I kept telling him hardly anything is coming out.
> My legs look completely different and of course looks better than what I had so with that I am happy
> 
> I hope in the forum who as gone through the surgery will continue to update every so often. It seems like people are only posting before surgery and the first two weeks post op to ask questions from post op people, and then when they have problems or are not satisfied.



i really appreciate your continued updates, jackkki! i hope now that you've been assigned modified duty, you'll be able to recover completely.
if you have time, would you mind sharing before and after photos? my email address is waffle.enthusiast@gmail.com


----------



## ooh_la

summershimmer said:


> Does anyone know much air tickets from Boston to Seoul typically cost? What is a good price? And which airport should we fly into at Seoul?



The airport is Incheon International Airport (ICN). I'm not sure about the air fare--it also depends on factors like how early you book it and how many stops you opt for.


----------



## ooh_la

girliciousgirl said:


> No worries! Better late than never!
> And I agree with you!
> 
> I will PM you my email address.



Hey girlicious!
I'm so sorry I haven't been able to get back to you. Life has been crazy but hopefully everything will be back to normal before I fly to Korea next week. Have your parents come around yet?


----------



## girliciousgirl

ooh_la said:


> Hey girlicious!
> I'm so sorry I haven't been able to get back to you. Life has been crazy but hopefully everything will be back to normal before I fly to Korea next week. Have your parents come around yet?



Don't worry about it!

As for my parents... they haven't said "no", but they haven't said "yes" either. My mother is the problem! She just keeps telling herself that this surgery is dangerous. 

At least there is still some hope for me!


----------



## lilywu

can someone pls share their results after about a year? I've heard stories that calf sizes will return to their original sizes. I can't imagine going through all that pain and not have a life long results. thank you.


----------



## babyangel11

Hi everyone,

Im from Asia n i have been thinking of this surgery for more than 1 year but yet do not have the guts to do it! Lol. 

Cos im worried if anything goes wrong n these are legs we are talking about! Plus of the long recovery time to heal of around 3 months from the various feedback & reviews from the forum. I have years ago done liposuction on my calves before n my legs swelled alot n it took months for the swell to go off! I couldnt wear my usual shoes too! Someone was asking in the forum before if lipo on the calves would cause some lumpiness n unevenness. Well from my personal experience, YES n it seems to make my calves look worse n not only that, i do not see much difference in the size/circumference. 

I have also previously tried to decide between Dr Park & Dr Jong. But it seems that there is a difference in their procedures i.e. Dr Park only removes section of the 2 parts of the muscles n does not remove any of the Sol while Dr Jong removes part of all the 3 muscles including the Sol. Im worried in case removing any part of the Sol may cause some side effects in the future (since non-removal would not affect the muscles), hence im gearing towards Dr Park.

Does anyone from Asia keen to go for the procedure? 

Cheers.


----------



## sunflower100

Hi everyone,

It's been awhile since I've posted but I've been diligently following the recent posts. Hope everyone is having a great summer and staying cool. I've just been very busy with work, however I've been in consistent contact with Dr. Park. Still haven't purchased my plane tickets( yikes, looks like its gonna cost me a small fortune at this point) but it looks like I'll be in Korea towards the last week of this month. I've decided to go through with the procedure. I've been following updates, especially Jackkki's. As she mentioned I hope people who've had the procedure will continue to contribute to the forum as to how they are recovering. So many factors played into me deciding to go through with this and I think for me it's the right decision. I'll do my best as well to update. I'm freaking out a little but dr. Park has been great in alleviating some of my concerns. I've also been praying more too.

Also just wanted to say hi to my girl, Ooh_la. I got your message, thanks. I've been meaning to write back but thought it would be easier to catch you here. As my trip approaches I will contact you privately. I hope you're there when I get out there later this month. Take care and best of luck whatever you end up doing.


----------



## sunflower100

Hi Anoukmarie,

Its been awhle, I was just curious if you were still going to be getting the procedure done this July or August. I am hoping to make my reservations this week and curious when you would be in Korea. Please let me know.


----------



## jackkki

I'm 10 weeks post op and worked out at the gym for the first time. I know I cannot run yet so i went on bike and elliptical and kept it low resistance.  working out was fine but the next two days I felt cramping on my calves on and off while walking.  the empty spaces has filled in a little. But my legs still look bowed bc the outer calf area, the soleus bulges out and inner caves in. I just came from las vegas and It is hard walking and dancing on heels and high wedges for a long time.  THe whole weekend I wore very comfortable flats in the club and sneakers walking around.  Again recovery is individualized and I am just telling my experience.  I have to look for my before photos because I believe I tried to delete them since my friends were using my computer and I did not want them to see the pic.  If I find them I will send people the before and after.


----------



## Anoukmarie

sunflower100 said:


> Hi Anoukmarie,
> 
> Its been awhle, I was just curious if you were still going to be getting the procedure done this July or August. I am hoping to make my reservations this week and curious when you would be in Korea. Please let me know.




Hi sunflower100, 

Yes its been a while since i was online here....

I'm now in Teneriffa and want to travel to Seoul in nearly time maybe Middle or end of august ! I will plan it when i'm back in germany! When are u suposed to fly ? Maybe we can meet up there ? 

Greetings from Teneriffa 

Anoukmarie


----------



## sunflower100

Hey Anoukmarie,
I may be in Korea as early as late next week. Still making plans but looks like I'm really going for it. Keep in touch or let me know when you decide to go.

Hi Jackkki, 
Thanks so much for updating. I was wondering how you were doing. Do you have a personal email address I could write to you at. So now may I ask, was the pain and all of it worth the end result? Would you do it all again? Is it painful still to wear high shoes? I really would love to talk to you privately if possible, please let me know how or when you've got some time. I think you'd be an excellent resource. Are you all done with aspirations?


----------



## totoro07

Hi Jackkki

Great to hear that you are having amazing results with calf reduction surgery. I will be travelling to Korea next month and interested in hving the surgery. Can i have your personal email to enquiry about the operation and post-op care?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## katesuki

i wish i HAD bigger calves actually, i think they look way healthier and sexier! my legs are shapeless


----------



## jackkki

totoro07 said:


> Hi Jackkki
> 
> Great to hear that you are having amazing results with calf reduction surgery. I will be travelling to Korea next month and interested in hving the surgery. Can i have your personal email to enquiry about the operation and post-op care?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



 you may email me through private messaging


----------



## summershimmer

girliciousgirl said:


> Is anyone willing to send me before and after photos? I would really appreciate it and would certainly keep them confidential.
> 
> My email is girliciousgirl73@gmail.com.



Ditto. If you have before/after pictures, can you please PM them to me? I would really appreciate it and will definitely keep them confidential.


----------



## ppoi

hi jackki
i've been reading your post since before you went for the operation, it's really helpful and thank you so much for the updates.
do you mind if i ask for ur before and after photos? i cant send you a private message as im just a memeber. so you can send me an e-mail to ppoi@hotmail.com

i'll keep it confidential.

how are you doing? much better now?

looking forward to your reply
thanks again
ppoi


----------



## ppoi

babyangel11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im from Asia n i have been thinking of this surgery for more than 1 year but yet do not have the guts to do it! Lol.
> 
> Cos im worried if anything goes wrong n these are legs we are talking about! Plus of the long recovery time to heal of around 3 months from the various feedback & reviews from the forum. I have years ago done liposuction on my calves before n my legs swelled alot n it took months for the swell to go off! I couldnt wear my usual shoes too! Someone was asking in the forum before if lipo on the calves would cause some lumpiness n unevenness. Well from my personal experience, YES n it seems to make my calves look worse n not only that, i do not see much difference in the size/circumference.
> 
> I have also previously tried to decide between Dr Park & Dr Jong. But it seems that there is a difference in their procedures i.e. Dr Park only removes section of the 2 parts of the muscles n does not remove any of the Sol while Dr Jong removes part of all the 3 muscles including the Sol. Im worried in case removing any part of the Sol may cause some side effects in the future (since non-removal would not affect the muscles), hence im gearing towards Dr Park.
> 
> Does anyone from Asia keen to go for the procedure?
> 
> Cheers.




I am Asian too, I want to do the calf reduction next year. I wanna know if u're still interested to go for the operation? im still thinking whether to go to dr. park or dr. jong but im more confident in dr park. 

Please let me know if you're still going for the operation
Thank you


----------



## teenagedirt

Hi girls...
Greetings from Taipei!
I have just done the calf muscle reduction operation with Dr Jong and today is my 3rd day post ops.
The whole operation took around 4 hours and it wasn't that scary to me. I was put under local (spinal) anesthesia and I found myself sleeping the whole time.
I like dr Jong a lot..a very very nice doctor! 
My preop measurement is 34.5 on right and 35 on left. Immediately after the surgery they were 31 and 31.5. I stayed at the clinic for 2 days...bedridden...was not allowed to move. 
For the 1st night at the clinic due to the residual anesthesia or whatever I slept like a baby. For the 2nd night I had backache so it was quite uncomfortable. However, so far the pain is 0.
Thank god my bf and best fren will take turn to accompany me in Taipei..so I am not stuck with cup noddle. For walking wise I can go to the bath room by myself but doctor Jong askeD me to rest my legs as much as I can( at least 1 week till he remove the stitches).
I'm wearing compression stocking right now and I don't see my legs swelling very much.
On and off I will feel the spasm or discomfort on my left leg. But...well all bearable.
...
Will update u guys on my progress..best of luck to all!


----------



## ppoi

hi teenagedirt 

im so happy to have someone here post sth. im glad to hear that ur pain is 0. im sending email to dr jong to ask about my calves too. i really wanna do the calf reduction!

ill be waiting for your next update and i hope you are doing well.
take a good care.


----------



## sunflower100

Hi, 
Just an update. I just got back from Korea. I had the surgery with Dr. Park. I'll try my best to write a detailed entry on my experience today. I will try to check into the forum, however I am starting work again and sometimes it keeps me do busy I don't have much time for anything else. But I will try my best to answer questions and update bc this forum was an integral part of my going through with the procedure.

Day 1- Ok, so I arrived in Seoul, checked in to Young Dong Hotel my first night. I stocked up on food and water then went to bed.

Day 2- I got my stuff and headed to Oz clinic. I had my consultation at 10 am. I had my blood work done, asked all of my questions, and photographs taken. Dr. Park was really awesome. He put me at ease immediately. I had so many Questions but he politely and patiently answered them all. My surgery was scheduled for 3pm later that same day. Dr. Park had another calf reduction surgery scheduled for noon that same day. So after my consult, I think I saw him eating lunch then head into surgery. I just waited around that day until my turn at 3pm. I didn't have a chance to get to speak with the other calf reduction patient. She was actually a native so I thought I'd have a chance to practice my Korean, but that wasn't the case. As soon as she was done she was brought into the recovery room and asleep. When 3pm came, I remember the nurses prepping me, then receiving my spinal anesthesia from the anesthesiologist, then given a shot and the next thing I know I fell asleep. 

All I remember is waking up around 10pm feeling sore and foggy. The nurse told me I slept a lot. I think I had been exhausted from my flight the day before. She also told me my parents had called a couple of times to check on me. I looked for the other calf patient but was told that she felt good enough to go home. I heard she only had a little taken out. As for me my calves I'm not exactly sure how much they've decreased because I've still got some swelling and not finished with my aspirations. So far I think I've lost about 2 or 3 cms. I will continue to update bc I do have questions for those of you still in the recovery process. 

So after I woke up my legs didnt hurt but they felt tight. There was a point where I asked myself what have I done? Not because of pain bc it wasn't painful but I think my reaction was just normal especially bc I've never had any type of surgery on my body and here my first was this procedure. So I kinda was having some thoughts but I also remembered all those times, years I feared wearing short things. It was then I made a promise to myself that no matter how my legs looked I was determined to wear short things from this day forward. It was a moment for me. I fell back to sleep.

Day 3- I woke up around 6 am. The nurse was asleep in the bed next to me. I was able to get up by myself and walk to the bathroom in my wedges, feet very wide apart. It was painful but I got through it. I returned to my bed and started thinking about something Miss Jess wrote on this forum regarding stretching while she was laying down, I think. So I tried to do the same and stretched my foot in the dorsiflex position. It hurt and felt good simultaneously. I still do this. Around 10am, I got myself together to leave the clinic. The nurse showed me a couple of stretches then I was on my way back to the hotel. I forgot to mention, my first night at the hotel I saw another girl who must have come to Korea for surgery, she was wearing a surgical mask. When I was going back to the hotel I saw her again. She noticed I was limping, I was too tired to chit chat and just went to my room. I spent the better part of my day stretching, laying down, and watching TV. Unbelievable but I was craving chocolate do later that night I actually walked to the convenience store to get my fix. It was the longest and slowest walk of my life but I did it. I was exhausted when I got back and went to bed.

Day 4- Woke up in some pain due to tightness. I stretched it out immediately. I just wanted to feel better. I continued stretching most the day. I noticed I had way more bruising on my left leg and almost none on my right leg. Both legs were swollen. My left leg also felt more tight but I stretched both legs. Later that day, my right leg felt really stiff, I thought it might be a spasm but the pain disappeared a couple hours later. For dinner I was able to walk to a nearby Thai restaurant and had spring rolls and pad Thai. It wasn't bad but I've definitely had better.

Day 5- I had my first appointment at Oz at 11am. They just changed my bandages and tape my wound. Dr. Park told me he removed a good amount - he said it in terms of kg I think, also something in terms of servings of meat, like the equivalent of two servings of meat, I think. Lol!So this was Saturday and my next appointment was set for the following Wednesday. I returned to the hotel and resumed stretching.

Days 6-8 - just stayed in my hotel room and recovering. Pain became more bearable. 

Day 9- appointment at 11 am at Oz. I think Dr. Park and nurses were impressed with my recovery. Dr. Park gave me my first aspiration. It wasn't too painful, just different from the leg pain I had been experiencing. It feels like a little bite but there was a painful second. He pokes the needle into your leg and moves in around the different layers of skin within your leg looking for areas where there may have been fluid buildup. He does his best to handle you gently while doing this but it's still a needle in your leg so it's a little painful but not bad at all. If you've managed the surgery this part is a piece of cake. I had about 3 full tubes from my left leg and about 2 from my right. Need to come back in two days. Dr. Park is going to show me how to aspirate bc I leave in four days.
Went back to hotel to rest and well you know, continue stretching.

Day 10- woke u, still lots of tightness behind my leg. Drank some water and started stretching. Watching the Olympics on TV. Later in the day, I went out to the Sinsa subway station to do a little bit of shopping. I walked for about two hours total and was exhausted after. I wanted to take the subway and go out further but decided against it. Going up and down the stairs at the subway was pretty painful so I opted to go back to my hotel.

Day 11- woke up with tightness and stretched it out. Got ready for my 10 am appointment at Oz. I actually shared my can from the hotel to the clinic with another foreigner who had come to see Oz for eye-lid surgery. She was a very sweet and pretty girl. It was just nice to have someone to talked to. We immediately bonded and I shared about my week's experiences. I've read on this forum how it's nice to have support and people to talk to about what you're going through so try to go with someone who's also getting a procedure. I totally understand this better now. The moral support was great. We got to Oz and I went first. Dr. Oz showed me how to aspirate and it wasn't too bad. He's really awesome and really cares about his patients. I can't say enough nice things about him and his staff. I had some issues accessing my email and he let me use his computer. I was very grateful. 

Day 12- so my last appointment at Oz. I met another girl from the hotel going to the clinic. I think she had the jaw procedure done. She was also very sweet but didn't say much because of her band aids. Today was my last visit and Dr. Park just gAve me final instructions on stretching, strips for my wounds, and my compression stockings- darn those things are tight, and my needles for aspirations. I know I've already mentioned this many times, but he really takes great care of his patients. If you're a foreigner and want this surgery and you have any hesitancy bc of language barriers or the fact it's in a foreign country, I just want to alleviate any fears you may have. Dr. Park speaks English very well and had great bedside manners. He prides himself on his care of his foreign patients. You can't ask for a better physician. I did my homework as well on his background. He was educated at Catholic Medical school which is one of the top schools in Korea, so you are in reputable hands. His nurses are vet nice as well. I had the chance to meet Amy as well the day after my procedure. She had come by to visit the clinic. She told me her name was Amy and that's when I knew she was the one everyone was talking about on this forum. She told me she was currently on maternity leave and visiting. A very sweet girl and pretty too. She told me the importance of stretching. Her advice was that your muscle is like a rubber band that needs to be comtinously stretched. 

Day 13- last day in Korea. Woke up very early, checked out and headed to the airport by 7:30 am. As happy as I am to be going back home I am a little sad to be leaving Korea and Oz clinic. It's been painful but bearable. And after the initial rough 2 weeks, I'm actually sad to be leaving. My assessment so far was that everything I did was worth it. Only time will tell what my exact results will be but do far I'm satisfied. I will try and update on my progress and thoughts on my revovery. The only thing I'd like to say is that I do not have pre and post pics to share. I didn't take too many pics before and as far as post, I think  going to wait awhile longer before taking any.

I'd love to hear how all of you who've had the surgery done ate recovering. I'd like to say thank you to Jackkki as well. Your messages were helpful and I'm very appreciative. I'd love to hear how you're doing and how your recovery is going.

Take care everyone!


----------



## ppoi

Hi sunflower100

Thanks a lot for the update!! it 's really really helpful. i hope you can get well soon and will wait for your next update. thanks again. ill be the next to go for the calf refuction cos im saving up now haha.

take care (:


----------



## summershimmer

Is anyone planning on going to Dr. Park after the new year? I am planning on being there from around 1/3 through 1/20.


----------



## jackkki

hello everyone

I'm sorry it's been a while since my last post because my mother is sick.  

It's been over 3 months now.  There is still some swelling but of course it is not as bad as before and I can still fit in my shoes.  I am switching between the bandages at night and compression stockings during the day.  I bought some compression stockings online from a different brand. dr park said to get 30-40mm tight.  You have to buy more pairs because you can't use the same every day.  I bought some knee length which I prefer for work, and some thigh length for when I wear skirts.  They are kinda expensive.  dr park said you only have to wear the compression stockings for three months, but in my opinion, you should wear it for as long as your legs are still swelling. I mean that is what compression stockings are for anyways, to relieve swelling. Everyone said that then shape of you legs keep changing from 6-9 months and I think the compression stockings will aid if final result.  the size of my calves are the same, 32cm-34cm.  I do still have bowed legs. Kinda weird looking with my thick thighs.  But can't really tell if I wear knee length skirts.  But again it is way better than before.  I am sorry, I cannot find my before photos.  I am excited to wear short skirts because I haven't worn one in 12 years as well as look so much better in skinny jeans and tights without having my calves bulge out really bad.  overall, I'm happy with results so far.  There is still some tightness when I first get up from lying or sitting for a while.  And also my heels do still hurt when I am on my feet for hours during work.  Probably it is because the achilles tendon still healing. let me know if you guys have any questions.  One thing that crossed my mind is that this procedure has not been around too long, and there is not much evidence, I think, on long term effects of the procedure i.e walking when I'm old, etc.  I mean there are not much studies and doctors that perform this.  Oh well, It is too late.  I did it already.  Sometimes vanity wins.


----------



## jackkki

ppoi said:


> hi jackki
> i've been reading your post since before you went for the operation, it's really helpful and thank you so much for the updates.
> do you mind if i ask for ur before and after photos? i cant send you a private message as im just a memeber. so you can send me an e-mail to ppoi@hotmail.com
> 
> i'll keep it confidential.
> 
> how are you doing? much better now?
> 
> looking forward to your reply
> thanks again
> ppoi



you need i believe 10 posts so  you can private message.  I see  you have 4 or 5.  Just type 5-6 random stuff then you can pm.


----------



## KittyKatKaty

Being a ballet dancer I can tell you one extremely important thing! It is all about stretching and not just the calf, you have to stretch out your whole leg that way the other muscles pull on each other which makes the legs leaner and beautiful without bulk. Trust me.


----------



## teenagedirt

Hi everyone again,
Today, I'm 13 days post op. I can limp my way around and receive tons of sympathetic looks when walking on the street. 
I stayed in Taipei 12 days in total. I didnt experience any fluids built up in the calves at all..only a little bit on my right calf ( ard 6cc) that was aspirated by Dr Jong on my last day at Taipei (Monday). On day 3 and 4, I experienced discomfort when sleeping at night. However, it all went away after I took vitamin B12 (given by Dr Jong). I did experience some discomfort due to the tightness of compression stockings when sleeping though.
3rd day post-ops onwards, My boyfriend started wheeling me around Taipei. Sitting on the wheelchair not only pained my butt but also made my calves swell a bit more ( from 31 post op to 33cm). But it didnt result in hematoma so doctor was ok and we happily wheeled around all tourist attraction places. And I have to say, I must look like the most happy sitting on wheel-chair girl in Taipei for period 10-22 Aug *big grin*
I started to walk in the room slipper from day 9 onwards. It was definitely not comfortable at all. I walked in crab-style , my knees were not very straight but I just pushed myself to get used to it.
The long walk (30min) from check in counter to boarding gate made my legs really really swollen last night. Today I walked a bit from my workplace to a supermarket. A 6 minutes walk has now taken me 15 minutes.

@sunflower: wow..u walked for 2 hours!!!! Really admire you for that. After that 2 hours walk, did your legs get swollen? 

Wish everyone who went through this operation a quick quick recovery!

@ppoi: all the best and be brave girl! Wish u have a beautiful leg in no time ^^


----------



## ppoi

Hi Jakki

your update has always been clear, really appreciate that. how is your scar? is it very obvious? seems like your swelling exists quite long. when you mentioned about long term consequence, it really scares me. what u have said is true, since there is not much studies about this, the op may affect walking function when gets old. but i still want to go for this operation i have been wanting to do it since i was 15 but my korean friend asked me not to do it because i was too young and my parents did not allow me to do too. but im 20 now and im glad to find this forum cos i was kind of giving up to do sth with my legs. i have to save up as my parents wont approve me for doing this. they will surely be mad if they found out about this. but ill keep an eye on this forum and go for it when im ready. should be by next year. thanks again for the update. 

ppoi


----------



## ppoi

Hi teenagedirt

haha funny receive tons of sympathetic looks. im happy for you as you had your bf when u were in taipei for the op. i dont know if there is anyone going for the operationwith me. but still going for it. hope you are doing well and wish u a quick recovery.

yeah i hope i will have nice legs in no time.


----------



## jackkki

ppoi said:


> Hi Jakki
> 
> your update has always been clear, really appreciate that. how is your scar? is it very obvious? seems like your swelling exists quite long. when you mentioned about long term consequence, it really scares me. what u have said is true, since there is not much studies about this, the op may affect walking function when gets old. but i still want to go for this operation i have been wanting to do it since i was 15 but my korean friend asked me not to do it because i was too young and my parents did not allow me to do too. but im 20 now and im glad to find this forum cos i was kind of giving up to do sth with my legs. i have to save up as my parents wont approve me for doing this. they will surely be mad if they found out about this. but ill keep an eye on this forum and go for it when im ready. should be by next year. thanks again for the update.
> 
> ppoi


i am almost 4 months post op and you can see the scar still but the incision goes with the crease behind the knee. yes there is still swelling.  of course not as bad as in the first month.  I can still fit my shoes, but it is tighter, and i look like i have cankles if i take compression stockings off and walk for a couple hours.  other forumers say that this swelling can take 5-9 months to disappear.  so no wearing shorts or shirts yet without thigh high compression stockings.  also, it does hurt behind the knee if i wear heels more than 3.5 inches after walking.  I went to the club two weeks ago and wore 5 inch thick wedges.  behind my legs, not my feet were hurting while standing for more than 1 hour.  There is still tightness behind the knee still when getting up after lying or sitting for more than 45 minutes  which causes a limp for about 10-20 seconds.  yes the other forumers were not kidding.  this is a very long process.  if you are wanting to just remove about 2-3 cm, honestly i don't think it is worth it.  As a 20 year old, you have to do it when  you do not have school or work.  YOu will be limping for more than 1 month.  behind your legs will get very tired.  and if you won't have any support to aid you physically like from friends or family, the recovery may be difficult.  furthermore, if  you parents are against you doing this, I think they will be angry, shock, and freak out bc they are not knowledgeable and cannot find out info like what is normal for the recovery process.  I mean I would react the same way.  so my advice is if your gonna do it, make sure you stay in korea for at least 14 days to recover and do not see your parents another two weeks or more until you can walk normal. But if you live with them, then I do not know.  I just know that there will be consequences.  just keeping it real. good luck


----------



## summershimmer

Thank you so much for sharing your experiences with us jackkki. To clarify, what is the timeline?

14 day stay post-op for recovery
2 more weeks to walk without a limp
5 months for swelling to go down

Is that about right?


----------



## ppoi

anybody here have before and after picture?

@summershimmer : if i could, ill would definitely go with you but i dont think i can save up by then and i also dont have a long holiday in january. im planning to go in july next year, which is like a year more (:


----------



## ppoi

teenagedirt said:


> Hi everyone again,
> Today, I'm 13 days post op. I can limp my way around and receive tons of sympathetic looks when walking on the street.
> I stayed in Taipei 12 days in total. I didnt experience any fluids built up in the calves at all..only a little bit on my right calf ( ard 6cc) that was aspirated by Dr Jong on my last day at Taipei (Monday). On day 3 and 4, I experienced discomfort when sleeping at night. However, it all went away after I took vitamin B12 (given by Dr Jong). I did experience some discomfort due to the tightness of compression stockings when sleeping though.
> 3rd day post-ops onwards, My boyfriend started wheeling me around Taipei. Sitting on the wheelchair not only pained my butt but also made my calves swell a bit more ( from 31 post op to 33cm). But it didnt result in hematoma so doctor was ok and we happily wheeled around all tourist attraction places. And I have to say, I must look like the most happy sitting on wheel-chair girl in Taipei for period 10-22 Aug *big grin*
> I started to walk in the room slipper from day 9 onwards. It was definitely not comfortable at all. I walked in crab-style , my knees were not very straight but I just pushed myself to get used to it.
> The long walk (30min) from check in counter to boarding gate made my legs really really swollen last night. Today I walked a bit from my workplace to a supermarket. A 6 minutes walk has now taken me 15 minutes.
> 
> @sunflower: wow..u walked for 2 hours!!!! Really admire you for that. After that 2 hours walk, did your legs get swollen?
> 
> Wish everyone who went through this operation a quick quick recovery!
> 
> @ppoi: all the best and be brave girl! Wish u have a beautiful leg in no time ^^



hi teenage girl, would you mind if i ask for your before and after picture? u can send it to me to p.poi@hotmail.com i also want to know why u decided to go for dr jong? thanks in advance and will wait for your response.

ppoi


----------



## teenagedirt

Hey poi..I have the after pix ( when my calves are very swollen)..lemme find the before pix  as I sent doctors almost half a yr ago


----------



## teenagedirt

Hi Poi..I have sent u the before and after photos. After photos are 7 days post ops. The reason I chose Dr Jong is because Taipei is very near to where I stayed and he publicized lots of pictures on his website regarding this surgery..i feel more comfortable.
Another very important factor for me to choose Dr Jong is that I got in contact with Cute snoppy ( member of this forum also) by emails and she was so so nice to share with me details of the procedure as well as other useful advices.


----------



## ppoi

Hi teenagedirt

Thank you for answering my qns(: Yeah, im now considering to go to jong. The reason im still hestitating to go to dr jong or dr park is that dr jong touch the sol muscle and im scared that would affect my walking fuction. I have not received your photos yet. My email is p.poi@hotmail.com there is a dot between the "p" and "poi" could you please send them again? im really sorry to disturb you. may i know how many cm your calves are reduced to?

thanks in advance(:
Poi


----------



## jackkki

summershimmer said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your experiences with us jackkki. To clarify, what is the timeline?
> 
> 14 day stay post-op for recovery
> 2 more weeks to walk without a limp
> 5 months for swelling to go down
> 
> Is that about right?



yeah but of course everyone will be different.  it took me 6 weeks to walk without limp and.  the initial extreme swelling goes away in one month. but slight swelling that goes you cankles goes away in 5 months--this is what i heard from other forumers.


----------



## christy2

jackkki said:


> i am almost 4 months post op and you can see the scar still but the incision goes with the crease behind the knee. yes there is still swelling.  of course not as bad as in the first month.  I can still fit my shoes, but it is tighter, and i look like i have cankles if i take compression stockings off and walk for a couple hours.  other forumers say that this swelling can take 5-9 months to disappear.  so no wearing shorts or shirts yet without thigh high compression stockings.  also, it does hurt behind the knee if i wear heels more than 3.5 inches after walking.  I went to the club two weeks ago and wore 5 inch thick wedges.  behind my legs, not my feet were hurting while standing for more than 1 hour.  There is still tightness behind the knee still when getting up after lying or sitting for more than 45 minutes  which causes a limp for about 10-20 seconds.  yes the other forumers were not kidding.  this is a very long process.  if you are wanting to just remove about 2-3 cm, honestly i don't think it is worth it.  As a 20 year old, you have to do it when  you do not have school or work.  YOu will be limping for more than 1 month.  behind your legs will get very tired.  and if you won't have any support to aid you physically like from friends or family, the recovery may be difficult.  furthermore, if  you parents are against you doing this, I think they will be angry, shock, and freak out bc they are not knowledgeable and cannot find out info like what is normal for the recovery process.  I mean I would react the same way.  so my advice is if your gonna do it, make sure you stay in korea for at least 14 days to recover and do not see your parents another two weeks or more until you can walk normal. But if you live with them, then I do not know.  I just know that there will be consequences.  just keeping it real. good luck


Hi jakki I have read many of your posts which are very informative and helpful to me and others thinking of going through this.   I wondered were you advised that your recovery may be slower due to having so much muscle taken off or is the pain likely to be the same no matter what.  Also you have mentioned how it has impacted on your walking .... do you think it would be possible to return to doing a non weight bearing exercise such as swimming.
Good luck to you in your recovery... please keep posting on here.


----------



## nenzki

i heard you can inject botox to your muscle so it contracts and appear smaller and more slender. :S but the side effect is you wouldn't be able to jog very often, or else the effect wears off quite quickly. :/ and they said you will experience weird and sore sensation on your calves. but if you are interested in only small calf and none other, i think you should give it a try.


----------



## jackkki

christy2 said:


> Hi jakki I have read many of your posts which are very informative and helpful to me and others thinking of going through this.   I wondered were you advised that your recovery may be slower due to having so much muscle taken off or is the pain likely to be the same no matter what.  Also you have mentioned how it has impacted on your walking .... do you think it would be possible to return to doing a non weight bearing exercise such as swimming.
> Good luck to you in your recovery... please keep posting on here.



dr park said everyone's recovery is different.  But what I have noticed with forumers and other girls i've met at the clinic who have undergone with same procedure at similar times as me, the more muscles removed, the slower the recovery.  Which makes sense to me.  It is easier to do non weight bearing exercises like swimming before jogging of course.


----------



## oleana

summershimmer said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your experiences with us jackkki. To clarify, what is the timeline?
> 
> 14 day stay post-op for recovery
> 2 more weeks to walk without a limp
> 5 months for swelling to go down
> 
> Is that about right?


 
Will I be able to drive 2 weeks post op? I have to return to work by then.


----------



## ppoi

Hi teenagedirt

Sorry, it's my mistake. You've sent me picture to the correct e-mail but it went into my junk so i dint notice it. thanks a lot for the photos. my grandma is sick now so wont be able to come to the forum often hope you are doing fine.

@Jackkki : thank you for the advice, it does help me. this is going to be my 10th post and i'll be able to pm you now. will text you(: how is ur recovery ? hope it goes well and take care


----------



## christy2

ppoi - where are you thinking of having the surgery if you go ahead with this - do you plan to go to dr park or dr jong? 




ppoi said:


> Hi teenagedirt
> 
> Sorry, it's my mistake. You've sent me picture to the correct e-mail but it went into my junk so i dint notice it. thanks a lot for the photos. my grandma is sick now so wont be able to come to the forum often hope you are doing fine.
> 
> @Jackkki : thank you for the advice, it does help me. this is going to be my 10th post and i'll be able to pm you now. will text you(: how is ur recovery ? hope it goes well and take care


----------



## peppersasen

Sina said:


> My calves are muscular and I hate it.



you hate it? i actually WANT to be toned on my legs! they're just so jiggly, full of fat (although they are more "temporarily toned" when i wear heels).


----------



## jasmin.ng90

nenzki said:


> i heard you can inject botox to your muscle so it contracts and appear smaller and more slender. :S but the side effect is you wouldn't be able to jog very often, or else the effect wears off quite quickly. :/ and they said you will experience weird and sore sensation on your calves. but if you are interested in only small calf and none other, i think you should give it a try.



Whoa that's interesting!! The info that I read on some Korean plastic surgery websites says that the surgeon will just remove some muscles on the calves but after recovery it should have no effects on moving and working out... I know that Botox is widely used for facial muslce (i.e. wrinkles) but is it really safe to use it on bigger areas like calves??


----------



## jasmin.ng90

peppersasen said:


> you hate it? i actually WANT to be toned on my legs! they're just so jiggly, full of fat (although they are more "temporarily toned" when i wear heels).



I think it's better than having jiggly THIGHS!! Sorry that I digress but one day I am def going to Korea for lipo.... which brings up an interesting point cuz ppl normally do lipo on thighs, tummy, and underarms but NEVER on calve!!


----------



## teenagedirt

Hi everyone,
I am 24 days post-op and I have been walking without the limp for a week now.
Everything seem fine, no pain, still a bit of swelling over the left leg's ankle.
I have been taping the scar over my left leg only cos the wound over my right leg is not closed yet  (which made me bit worried last week but my normal doctor said it was ok, no infection and Dr Jong advised me to continue doing wound care for  that leg)

Yesterday I tried Body Balance class at my gym, it felt great to stretch the whole body after almost a month of no exercise and minimal walking. My legs felt tight, I couldnt press my heels to the floor when doing this simple basic "down dog" pose *signz*..However, towards the end of the class, i managed to get my heels on the floor for a few seconds..

My plan is to slowly resume exercise again. I will go for 4 yoga and pilates classes per week. I will start swimming once my wounds are completely healed..


----------



## ppoi

Hi christy 2 

im still deciding, i want to go for dr jong but it is easier for me to go to korea cos i got a friend there so if there is anything i still can call for her. but if i have a compnay to go tgt for dr jong, high chance that i will go for dr jong(: i thought you already went for the op. may i know when are you planning to go? and who you want to go to?

thanks in advance(:
Poi


----------



## ppoi

Hi teenagedirt

glad to hear you can walk without limp for a week now(: yeah you should take good care of the wound on your right leg. i think pilates would help you stretch but still need to be careful cos the wound on your right leg is not fully sealed. anyway take a good care of yourself!

Poi(:


----------



## jackkki

im 4 months post op.  the shape of the legs really do change.  my calves are more shapely than month 2.  legs still looks bowed but not as much as before since the inner area of the calves filled in a little.  i don't feel the stiffness of my legs anymore when getting up and walking after lying or sitting down for a while.  my legs feel stronger.  However, I haven't tried jogging yet.  there is still slight swelling in the ankles but has improved.  My heels do not hurt anymore.  feeling so much better.


----------



## sunflower100

Hi ppoi, 
Apologies for my late response but only recently got the chance to catch up with the recent posts (or I guess old posts now-Lol!). Thanks and to answer your question, yes my legs did swell up some after my 2 hour walk. Honestly in my opinion I think my legs remained somewhat swollen for a month after my surgery. I'm almost 7 weeks post op right now and I think most if not all my swelling is gone. Granted I have a job that requires me to be sitting down most of the day and I don't have to be walking around much so maybe the true test to if my legs are continuing to swell would be to have a day full of activities but I haven't had that yet. I will post when I do, though. I'm really thrilled with my results. If you have any hesitancy about the surgery, I think it's wise to think it through because much of what you'll go through is equally mental as it is physical. For me, I was so insecure about my legs for so long that when I found out about Oz, it was a no brainer for me. But that's not to say I didn't have my reservations about it. I have family members who practice medicine in the US and they weren't completely supportive, neither we're my parents. It was really out of concern I know because you have to be careful especially if it's something that can complicate basic functions such as walking and running. I really went back and forth for a short bit right after I cemented my plans for my trip to Korea. I made the decision about three months after finding our about the surgery. As excited as I was to get it done, I did pray about it alot basically asking whether this surgery for vanity reasons was worth the risk. I researched it a lot as well. I found out doctors in the US sometimes will perform calf reduction when they need to use part of the gast muscle to supplement knee surgeries. Knowing this gave me some extra confidence. The fact that this surgery isn't popular in the US is primarily because many women here don't worry about the calves, it's more asian thing. Dr. Park and many here put me at ease. I, myself would recommend it 110%. I haven't yet been able to run as much or fast as I once could but I am trying to start it up again. I'll keep the forum posted on my progress. 


Hey Jackkki, 
I'm thrilled to hear that you're feeling and doing much better. I hope you continue to do better and that you're loving your new legs. As for me, it's almost been 2 months. I've completely finished aspirations and my legs don't seem to be too swollen anymore. Sometimes I do feel alittle pain but do much better than before. It's not so much pain as it is just a little weakness in my calves. I'm very happy with my results. I was curious though if you've only been wearing the stockings. I'm asking only bc I've noticed that when I wear both the stockings and the bandages on top, my calves are like 1 or 2 cm smaller than when I wear only the stockings, so I've been wearing both. I'd like to know your thoughts and experiences. Are you still wearing the stockings, curious cause I know you're at the four month mark? Also has your scar faded, are you able to wear short things yet? Thanks Jackkki, talking to you before I decided to go for it helped a lot.


----------



## jackkki

I've been still wearing the stockings or bandages.  I don't wear them both at the same time because it gets uncomfortable.  my legs do look so much better than before.  i can wear leggings now and i wear the stockings if I'm going to wear a skirt because my ankles still get a little swollen after walking.


----------



## VanillaChao

Oh wow.. I hope you recover soon. I can never wear any boots higher than ankle because of my calves, but ops are 'way too much' for me. You are very very brave! All the best!


----------



## BreeandCo.

tln said:


> I have the same issue!  I think it is mostly genetic.  I can shape and tone mine up, but as far as losing much size, I have never been able to do that.



I have always had the same issue! I think it might be because I played soccer when I was growing up (and as a young adult) so my calf muscles never get smaller! Stretching is the only thing that keeps them from getting even bigger. After running/walking/wearing heels/etc. I always make sure to do toe-touch stretching and yoga stretches to help. Keeping the muscles stretched out prevents bulk!


----------



## Chilli910

I have a plan to do this surgery too . Anyone can send me a pic before-after plz
This is my email: yeugaubong123@yahoo.com

Many Thanks!!!


----------



## .Pinky

Just started lurking around this forum today. surprised to see the large amount of people that have undergone / considering to undergo the resection surgery... I am also very interested in this surgery. do you guys only recommend doctors from korea? also, what was the price like? 
my calves measure about 40cm  have always been very embarrassed about them. the muscle part bulges out a lot.... will recovery really take 6 months?


----------



## Anoukmarie

sunflower100 said:


> Hi ppoi,
> Apologies for my late response but only recently got the chance to catch up with the recent posts (or I guess old posts now-Lol!). Thanks and to answer your question, yes my legs did swell up some after my 2 hour walk. Honestly in my opinion I think my legs remained somewhat swollen for a month after my surgery. I'm almost 7 weeks post op right now and I think most if not all my swelling is gone. Granted I have a job that requires me to be sitting down most of the day and I don't have to be walking around much so maybe the true test to if my legs are continuing to swell would be to have a day full of activities but I haven't had that yet. I will post when I do, though. I'm really thrilled with my results. If you have any hesitancy about the surgery, I think it's wise to think it through because much of what you'll go through is equally mental as it is physical. For me, I was so insecure about my legs for so long that when I found out about Oz, it was a no brainer for me. But that's not to say I didn't have my reservations about it. I have family members who practice medicine in the US and they weren't completely supportive, neither we're my parents. It was really out of concern I know because you have to be careful especially if it's something that can complicate basic functions such as walking and running. I really went back and forth for a short bit right after I cemented my plans for my trip to Korea. I made the decision about three months after finding our about the surgery. As excited as I was to get it done, I did pray about it alot basically asking whether this surgery for vanity reasons was worth the risk. I researched it a lot as well. I found out doctors in the US sometimes will perform calf reduction when they need to use part of the gast muscle to supplement knee surgeries. Knowing this gave me some extra confidence. The fact that this surgery isn't popular in the US is primarily because many women here don't worry about the calves, it's more asian thing. Dr. Park and many here put me at ease. I, myself would recommend it 110%. I haven't yet been able to run as much or fast as I once could but I am trying to start it up again. I'll keep the forum posted on my progress.
> 
> 
> Hey Jackkki,
> I'm thrilled to hear that you're feeling and doing much better. I hope you continue to do better and that you're loving your new legs. As for me, it's almost been 2 months. I've completely finished aspirations and my legs don't seem to be too swollen anymore. Sometimes I do feel alittle pain but do much better than before. It's not so much pain as it is just a little weakness in my calves. I'm very happy with my results. I was curious though if you've only been wearing the stockings. I'm asking only bc I've noticed that when I wear both the stockings and the bandages on top, my calves are like 1 or 2 cm smaller than when I wear only the stockings, so I've been wearing both. I'd like to know your thoughts and experiences. Are you still wearing the stockings, curious cause I know you're at the four month mark? Also has your scar faded, are you able to wear short things yet? Thanks Jackkki, talking to you before I decided to go for it helped a lot.



Hi Sunflower, 

I'm sooo happy for you that you arengone threw this all and its over! I only now read all your experiences and posts because i was in hurry and had no time to lool at purse and all the news! 

Also bad that we not get threw this together , i really wanted but i had no time to go threw it now... My plans are now there for November or january! I'm also afraid and happy at the same time as like u! But i think it would be so much better to do it and like my legs and wear short things or leggings wich i dont do now at this moment , because i hate my legs 

How are u now? And can u send me some before and after pics on my email adress? Dont worry i'm very serious and it would  be very helpful for me to see an actuell result of Dr.Park work! And can also send u some before pics of me ! May we have had the same calfs ?! 

My Email Adress is: katjamascha@hotmail.de

Thank u so much i can't wait for the pics!


----------



## teenagedirt

Hi, how is everyone? 
Im two months post ops today. 
The swelling at the right ankle has completely disappeared but the left side is still a bit swollen. I have been walking, swimming, spinning and yoga-ing without any problems.
I bought silicone sheet to cover for the scars, hopefully they will heal in no time.
Morning upon walking out of bed, my legs feel a bit tight. But that is all about it. 
The one and only thing that bugs me is the compression stocking..it causes rashes on my legs.

Yesterday, my bf complimented on how slim my legs are .....made me really happy for all the troubles that I have gone through


----------



## Chilli910

teenagedirt said:


> Hi, how is everyone?
> Im two months post ops today.
> The swelling at the right ankle has completely disappeared but the left side is still a bit swollen. I have been walking, swimming, spinning and yoga-ing without any problems.
> I bought silicone sheet to cover for the scars, hopefully they will heal in no time.
> Morning upon walking out of bed, my legs feel a bit tight. But that is all about it.
> The one and only thing that bugs me is the compression stocking..it causes rashes on my legs.
> 
> Yesterday, my bf complimented on how slim my legs are .....made me really happy for all the troubles that I have gone through



Glad to hear that you are getting better. My boyfriend hasn't accepted the calf reduction yet 'cause he said it's would be so dangerous and waste of money just for...legs. But no one can understand us, i'm sure . People may think we're too crazy...

I have been read all of the threads from this topic. And I intend to go to *Dr.Jong.* One question to *teenagedirt*: Can u send your email for me so we can communicate easily. Is it okie if i send Dr.Jong email to ask him many questions? And how much did Dr Jong charged you for this surgery? Thanks in advance!


----------



## teenagedirt

Chilli910 said:


> Glad to hear that you are getting better. My boyfriend hasn't accepted the calf reduction yet 'cause he said it's would be so dangerous and waste of money just for...legs. But no one can understand us, i'm sure . People may think we're too crazy...
> 
> I have been read all of the threads from this topic. And I intend to go to *Dr.Jong.* One question to *teenagedirt*: Can u send your email for me so we can communicate easily. Is it okie if i send Dr.Jong email to ask him many questions? And how much did Dr Jong charged you for this surgery? Thanks in advance!


 Dr Jong is very nice..pls email him all the questions that you have. It is very important to communicate with your doctor regarding your concern and expectation.
PM u my email


----------



## mism

Wow, I'm so happy I found this forum.
I've been researching calf reduction for a couple of years now and I'm planning on going to Dr. Park in September next year. Is anyone else planning on going around that time as well??


----------



## citygirl007

ashmi99 said:
			
		

> Hi.  Feel free to PM me if you have specific questions.



Hi ashmi, unknown it's been a long time since you posted in this tread, but I really need some insight about this calves surgery!
Can I email you? Cuz I don't know how to pm
Camellavu@gmail.com


----------



## summershimmer

For anyone who has gotten the surgery, how much walking are you able to do after 4-5 days post-op? I'm curious because I'd like to take advantage of my time in Korea to do some sight seeing and shopping and want to plan accordingly. Thank you!


----------



## ashley123456

ashmi99 said:


> Hi.  You can PM me with any questions you may have!



Hello! I really want to ask you questions. Do you have email to contact? Thank You!


----------



## ashley123456

I wonder the does the radio frequency work?


----------



## ashley123456

ashmi99 said:


> Hi, panduh88.  I posted my contact info on your "friends" page.  I had a very slow recovery (slower than most.)  I could not walk totally normal until about 1 month after the surgery.  I had to tell people that I had hurt my ankle.  My legs were swollen, but I took the medicine that Dr. Park recommended, and that did help the swelling quite a bit.  I also suffered a muscle spasm in my left leg near the end of my trip, and that really slowed my recovery in that leg.
> 
> Even after I could walk normal, my legs would still swell up if I wore high heels, probably up to 6 months after surgery.  The recovery is not the quickest, but I am sooo happy with my results and think it was one of the best decisions I ever made.



I really want to send you private message but I couldn't. Can you please tell me how can I contact you? I really need your suggestion. Many Thanks!


----------



## teenagedirt

summershimmer said:


> For anyone who has gotten the surgery, how much walking are you able to do after 4-5 days post-op? I'm curious because I'd like to take advantage of my time in Korea to do some sight seeing and shopping and want to plan accordingly. Thank you!


I would definitely advise against walking on day 4-5. Your legs need to recover. Plus the more you walk, the more likely you will have hematoma. So take it easy!
If your family is accompany you, then ask them to wheel you around for sight-seeing.
Based on my experience, even sitting on the wheel-chair for 3 hours daily made my wound slightly swollen; nevertheless walking.


----------



## mism

teenagedirt said:


> I would definitely advise against walking on day 4-5. Your legs need to recover. Plus the more you walk, the more likely you will have hematoma. So take it easy!
> If your family is accompany you, then ask them to wheel you around for sight-seeing.
> Based on my experience, even sitting on the wheel-chair for 3 hours daily made my wound slightly swollen; nevertheless walking.


What is hematoma? When I spoke with Dr. Park he mentioned aspiration, did you have to do anything like that?


----------



## teenagedirt

mism said:


> What is hematoma? When I spoke with Dr. Park he mentioned aspiration, did you have to do anything like that?


Hematoma is the reason why you need to do aspiration.
By definition, a hematoma is a collection of blood outside of a blood vessel.  It occurs because the wall of a blood vessel wall, artery, vein or capillary,  has been damaged and blood has leaked into tissues where it does not  belong. The hematoma may be tiny, with just a dot of blood or it can be large  and cause significant swelling. 

For myself, I only needed to be aspirated once in my left leg by doc Jong. So in my opinion, aspiration is needed case on case basis.


----------



## Dottydots

It has helped me understand the surgery better.

I will definitely input my experience if I did the surgery.

Anybody from Singapore interested in going together next year for the surgery?


----------



## mism

Dottydots said:


> It has helped me understand the surgery better.
> 
> I will definitely input my experience if I did the surgery.
> 
> Anybody from Singapore interested in going together next year for the surgery?


Hey Dottydots,
I am planning on going next year in September. Is that around the time you are planning on going?


----------



## mism

teenagedirt said:


> Hematoma is the reason why you need to do aspiration.
> By definition, a hematoma is a collection of blood outside of a blood vessel.  It occurs because the wall of a blood vessel wall, artery, vein or capillary,  has been damaged and blood has leaked into tissues where it does not  belong. The hematoma may be tiny, with just a dot of blood or it can be large  and cause significant swelling.
> 
> For myself, I only needed to be aspirated once in my left leg by doc Jong. So in my opinion, aspiration is needed case on case basis.


Oh okay, I see. Will wearing things like compression stockings help with that?


----------



## kristina111

I just wanted to share this with you because I also was really unhappy with my calves size: I did a lot of cycling because I thought this helps me to reduce my calves size but I stopped doing any type of sports for my legs some months ago. I am also stretching a lot sometimes more than twice a day (I believe this really works) and I also lost a little bit of weight. I have lost more than an inch and now my calves are 13 inches. I really measured it and I believe it´s because I stopped cycling and I am stretching a lot. Hope that I can still lose an inch or more.


----------



## teenagedirt

mism said:


> Oh okay, I see. Will wearing things like compression stockings help with that?


Hi,
The idea of wearing compression stocking is to reduce the swelling post op.
It doesnt help with hematoma which is a mild stage of bleeding within the muscle tissue.
I believe different body will react differently to the surgery. Therefore different degree of aspiration is needed. If you have hematoma in the legs, aspiration will help you to recover faster not compression stocking.
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hematoma*


----------



## sua mui

Hi guys
I&#8217;m very happy to find out this topic. I am 1.6m and my calf is 42cm 
(. thanks you all for very useful comts
 @ Jackkki, I am exciting to see Dr Park this December. I learn a lot from your post. if it ok then I would like to have your email. my email is caflreduce123@gmail.com
Many thanks in advance 
Anyone will go to OZ in late Dec for the operation ?


----------



## summershimmer

sua mui said:


> Hi guys
> Im very happy to find out this topic. I am 1.6m and my calf is 42cm
> (. thanks you all for very useful comts
> @ Jackkki, I am exciting to see Dr Park this December. I learn a lot from your post. if it ok then I would like to have your email. my email is caflreduce123@gmail.com
> Many thanks in advance
> Anyone will go to OZ in late Dec for the operation ?



I will. Have you already contacted Dr. Park?


----------



## sua mui

summershimmer said:


> I will. Have you already contacted Dr. Park?


Wooaa, it sound great! I have email and got feedback from him already. May I have your mail add so we have more thing to share


----------



## summershimmer

sua mui said:


> Wooaa, it sound great! I have email and got feedback from him already. May I have your mail add so we have more thing to share



Sure! Let's PM each other our emails.

Also, what is the recovery like after three months? Are the scars and bruising still apparent?


----------



## babydoll14

Are calf muscles genetic??
I have a feeling they are....I was very unfortunate and got my fathers horrible legs.
Ahhhh.... I would love to get the surgery but they amount of immobility after the surgery seems long!

Do they take out a vein in the surgery to do it or something?

and also if you get the surgery done, will the muscle come back?"


----------



## mism

babydoll14 said:


> Are calf muscles genetic??
> I have a feeling they are....I was very unfortunate and got my fathers horrible legs.
> Ahhhh.... I would love to get the surgery but they amount of immobility after the surgery seems long!
> 
> Do they take out a vein in the surgery to do it or something?
> 
> and also if you get the surgery done, will the muscle come back?"


Unfortunately, calf muscles are genetic 
I haven't yet had the surgery myself, but I've done a bit of research. If I'm correct I think you can walk a few weeks after the surgery. It's running that might take some time. You won't be bed ridden or anything like that. I have flat feet and apparently lack muscle at the front of my shins making me overuse my calf muscle. I was afraid that because of this, if I had the surgery it would just grow back. Dr Park assured me that once its cut out, it cannot grow back. I hope he was telling me the truth and not just trying to get my money!


----------



## mism

teenagedirt said:


> Hi,
> The idea of wearing compression stocking is to reduce the swelling post op.
> It doesnt help with hematoma which is a mild stage of bleeding within the muscle tissue.
> I believe different body will react differently to the surgery. Therefore different degree of aspiration is needed. If you have hematoma in the legs, aspiration will help you to recover faster not compression stocking.
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hematoma*



Oh okay, I see. I wonder if my GP in Australia would be able to aspirate for me? I really can't be away from work for too long 
Teenagedirt, would I be able to email you with a few questions please?


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi, I really want to do the calf surgery. I am from Canada. I wanted to ask if there are any surgeons that would perform this type of surgery in America. I have emailed about this type of surgery to some of the Surgeons from the States. Apparently, they all advise me not to do so because this surgery is very dangerous. I really hope this surgery is a safe procedure. I've heard someone died from this surgery from a forum or something. I really want to know where you guys research about this type of surgery. I can't really find much information on google. Please help me out! thanks!


----------



## girliciousgirl

ffxlulu said:


> Hi, I really want to do the calf surgery. I am from Canada. I wanted to ask if there are any surgeons that would perform this type of surgery in America. I have emailed about this type of surgery to some of the Surgeons from the States. Apparently, they all advise me not to do so because this surgery is very dangerous. I really hope this surgery is a safe procedure. I've heard someone died from this surgery from a forum or something. I really want to know where you guys research about this type of surgery. I can't really find much information on google. Please help me out! thanks!



Someone died?!! Where on earth did you get this information?! And why did they die??

You're scaring me!!


----------



## KangEst

Has anyone read about the new calf slimming procedures? Called selective high frequency rf technique. I read it on a website (jw website) but they block a nerve and it supposed to reduce about 80% of your calf muscle and there is no down time. Results are shown in 2-3 months. 

My only question is... If you don't have use of 80% of your muscle can you still do sports? Like long distance running?


----------



## babyangel11

jasmin.ng90 said:


> Whoa that's interesting!! The info that I read on some Korean plastic surgery websites says that the surgeon will just remove some muscles on the calves but after recovery it should have no effects on moving and working out... I know that Botox is widely used for facial muslce (i.e. wrinkles) but is it really safe to use it on bigger areas like calves??




Hi,

I have tried botox a few times on my calves before but i saw no difference. Either not enough botox was injected in cos calves muscles are very huge unlike facial etc n one would require alot of it OR maybe bcos i have lots of fats there besides bulky muscles.

Maybe if its mainly just muscles without the wobbly fats around, then perhaps it might work better??

For me, it didnt work and hence, i have been contemplating calf reduction surgery for a long time but im dreading the post-recovery period cos i need to be on the move for my job plus taking 2 weeks off from work to go for the surgery may be a problem.

Also im still undecided between Dr Jong n Dr Park due to the Removal of part of the Sol muscles (by Dr Jong).


----------



## babyangel11

KangEst said:


> Has anyone read about the new calf slimming procedures? Called selective high frequency rf technique. I read it on a website (jw website) but they block a nerve and it supposed to reduce about 80% of your calf muscle and there is no down time. Results are shown in 2-3 months.
> 
> My only question is... If you don't have use of 80% of your muscle can you still do sports? Like long distance running?




Hi KangEst

If you read some earlier posts, there was a forummer who shared that she had gone for this high ablative frequency calf reduction technique before n i recall she said the results were not good n she does not recommend it.

And she also shared her experiences that she went for calf reduction surgery with Dr Park n she is very happy with it.

Hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## babyangel11

ppoi said:


> Hi teenagedirt
> 
> Sorry, it's my mistake. You've sent me picture to the correct e-mail but it went into my junk so i dint notice it. thanks a lot for the photos. my grandma is sick now so wont be able to come to the forum often hope you are doing fine.
> 
> @Jackkki : thank you for the advice, it does help me. this is going to be my 10th post and i'll be able to pm you now. will text you(: how is ur recovery ? hope it goes well and take care




Hi ppoi

Sorry for late reply as i havent checked the forum for sometime.

Im from asia too and im interested in this surgery although just like you, im undecided between Dr Jong or Dr Park due to the removal of the sol muscles by Dr Jong. As it is, im already very worried about this surgery n the removal of part of the Sol muscles by Dr Jong makes me more concerned.

Btw when are you thinking of going for the surgery?

Does anyone also have any knowledge about the removal or non-removal of the Sol muscles? Cos understand Dr Park is strictly against removing any part of it while Dr Jong would remove part of it.


----------



## ffxlulu

babyangel11 said:


> Hi ppoi
> 
> Sorry for late reply as i havent checked the forum for sometime.
> 
> Im from asia too and im interested in this surgery although just like you, im undecided between Dr Jong or Dr Park due to the removal of the sol muscles by Dr Jong. As it is, im already very worried about this surgery n the removal of part of the Sol muscles by Dr Jong makes me more concerned.
> 
> Btw when are you thinking of going for the surgery?
> 
> Does anyone also have any knowledge about the removal or non-removal of the Sol muscles? Cos understand Dr Park is strictly against removing any part of it while Dr Jong would remove part of it.



I have emailed Dr. Jong before. This is what he said: 

1)The surgery will affect your leg function in some ways, such as jumping. You may not jump as high as before-surgery. If you are active in exercise, the leg size will get a little bit thicker than patients who are not active. For example, women who are not active
have size of 32 cm after surgery. The size may be 33 cm in women who are active ( if they have same size of legs before surgery and exercise same size of leg muscles). 
2) The shape of legs usually change dramatically  after surgery, although I can not know the final size of legs accurately because the factor I mentioned above. I think this is the best way to reduce legs than nerve treatment or total exercise of leg muscles.
3) You can not walk well in first 1-2 weeks after surgery. Pain and swelling is usually noted in first 1-2 weeks then subside. I will give patients mild pain killer after surgery.
4) The cost of muscle treatment is New Taiwan Dollar 130000( around US 4500). It included medication , anesthesia fee and stay in clinic for two nights.


----------



## summershimmer

Can someone tell me what the recovery is like by Week 3 and also Week 4 post-op? What sorts of activities can and can you not do by that point? Thanks!


----------



## atomickitten

Stay away from all exercise and high heels! ANYTHING that strains your calf muscles will cause the muscle to develop - and your calves to look even bigger.

Simply reduce your protein intake. Cut calories overall, and make sure you're only eating minimal protein. This will quickly cause your body to lose lean muscle mass. It works!!


----------



## summershimmer

Hi girls - Merry Christmas! What are important things to bring with you on this trip? Any anti-biotics? Important articles of clothing? Types of shoes? Heavy coats? Is it cold in the hotel? Thank you!


----------



## summershimmer

What do you wear while you're in the hotel / clinic? Should I bring skirts instead of pants so it's easier to wear during recovery?


----------



## summershimmer

Since compression stockings seem to reduce the size of your calves by 2cm, if the surgery will only reduce my calves by 2-3cm anyway, maybe I should just buy compression stockings to wear instead of doing the surgery?


----------



## summershimmer

Girls, this is a more personal question, but how long did you have to wait before having sex again? My surgery is scheduled for for mid-January and I am wondering about Valentine's Day...


----------



## Muimui888

Happy New Year girls

Am new to this forum, it's been a tremendous help reading all u girls experiences and advice and follow up of your postop. 

I haven't decided on surgery yet just need to do more research.


----------



## Muimui888

Has any of you girls have or know anyone who have had calf reduction in the UK for more than five years? Just want to know if muscle bulkiness have return after certain time period. Would be greatful to hear your experiences.


----------



## Muimui888

Oooops I meant has anyone from the Uk have had the surgery over five years. Lol thanks


----------



## ffxlulu

Muimui888 said:


> Oooops I meant has anyone from the Uk have had the surgery over five years. Lol thanks


I am planning to do the calf surgery around may 2013 with Dr. Jong. Anyone going around that time???


----------



## ppoi

babyangel11 said:


> Hi ppoi
> 
> Sorry for late reply as i havent checked the forum for sometime.
> 
> Im from asia too and im interested in this surgery although just like you, im undecided between Dr Jong or Dr Park due to the removal of the sol muscles by Dr Jong. As it is, im already very worried about this surgery n the removal of part of the Sol muscles by Dr Jong makes me more concerned.
> 
> Btw when are you thinking of going for the surgery?
> 
> Does anyone also have any knowledge about the removal or non-removal of the Sol muscles? Cos understand Dr Park is strictly against removing any part of it while Dr Jong would remove part of it.



Hi babyangle11,

Sorry I have not been to the forum for some time now. Im planning to go in July or September. May I know when are you planning to go? Can you give me your e-mail? You can pm me if you want to. (:

Poi


----------



## ffxlulu

I mean I am planning to go to Dr. Park this year around May. Anyone planning to go?


----------



## brobn

Hello ladies, I am sooo excited i found this page! I have been self conscious of my calves my whole life and I have only just started to wear skirts (always with thick black tights, even in summer :/.) I am seriously considering getting this procedure done as my calves are a huge 45mm  can some of you please email me pictures of your before and after surgery? nicolebrobbey@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## jleebklyn

I have big calves also, alot is genetics, i used to be embarrassed now I embrace them, just do calf exercises as the post below describes...boys love a muscular calf!


----------



## ffxlulu

i found a blog ..

http://get-smaller-calves.blogspot.com

helps a bit


----------



## lil_tiga

hi i am planning to go to Dr. jong in april if anyone is interested?


----------



## lil_tiga

teenagedirt said:


> Hi,
> The idea of wearing compression stocking is to reduce the swelling post op.
> It doesnt help with hematoma which is a mild stage of bleeding within the muscle tissue.
> I believe different body will react differently to the surgery. Therefore different degree of aspiration is needed. If you have hematoma in the legs, aspiration will help you to recover faster not compression stocking.
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hematoma*


hi teenagedirt can u pm me some pics or email? how did u find Dr Jong? does he speak and understand english well? I am torn as not many people have gone to him but i would save so much money!


----------



## brobn

brobn said:


> Hello ladies, I am sooo excited i found this page! I have been self conscious of my calves my whole life and I have only just started to wear skirts (always with thick black tights, even in summer :/.) I am seriously considering getting this procedure done as my calves are a huge 45mm  can some of you please email me pictures of your before and after surgery? nicolebrobbey@yahoo.co.uk


lol sorry I meant 45cm... I wish they were 45mm


----------



## brobn

alana rose said:


> Hi everyone. I am just back from Korea where I had my surgery with Dr Park. I was very apprehensive about going as I didn't personally know anyone who had the surgery done, the only information I had was from this forum. I just want to tell you all that if I had to do it all again, I would. Dr Park was fantastic, and for all my legs are only 2 weeks post-op I am delighted with the result. If I had known then what I know now I wouldn't have wasted time worrying. To re-assure anyone who is worrying about it, I'll tell you something else;-I was introduced to another top plastic surgeon (by chance!) and he didn't know Dr Park, so he made some enquiries on my behalf and confirmed that Dr Park specializes in calf reduction and assured me I'd be in good hands and well taken care of. So in my opinion, getting that feedback from another plastic surgeon who I knew I could trust was a weight off my shoulders.  I can't thank Dr Park enough and I would 1000% recommend him.


Hi could I please have some pictures? before and after email is nicolebrobbey@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## teenagedirt

summershimmer said:


> Since compression stockings seem to reduce the size of your calves by 2cm, if the surgery will only reduce my calves by 2-3cm anyway, maybe I should just buy compression stockings to wear instead of doing the surgery?


Do u have bulky muscle in your calves even when you stand ?
In my case, my calves used to be very bulky and muscular. When I tiptoe, it is like a mountain of muscles there, which makes my legs look extremely short.
Compression stocking will help if your calf is just big, not muscular. It provides you with the short term lift, tone effect. The moment you stop using it, your calves are back to normal


----------



## teenagedirt

summershimmer said:


> Girls, this is a more personal question, but how long did you have to wait before having sex again? My surgery is scheduled for for mid-January and I am wondering about Valentine's Day...


based on personal experience... I dont see how it may affect conventional way ..but if you guys are creative type...need to be extra careful!


----------



## teenagedirt

lil_tiga said:


> hi teenagedirt can u pm me some pics or email? how did u find Dr Jong? does he speak and understand english well? I am torn as not many people have gone to him but i would save so much money!


just PM you my email. 
Dr Jong can speak good english...one of the nurses can speak english, the others cant really speak.
I dont have any communication problem there.


----------



## Theycallmeboops

Hot yoga and eat less carbs


----------



## hdmihak

kk


----------



## yybartlett

ashmi99 said:


> Hi.  Feel free to PM me if you have specific questions.



I can 't pm yet. I would like to know the price and recovery time too.
Thank you!


----------



## yybartlett

summershimmer said:


> Girls, this is a more personal question, but how long did you have to wait before having sex again? My surgery is scheduled for for mid-January and I am wondering about Valentine's Day...


hi, r u going to korea in Jan? I am planning to go there in end of Jan.
Let me know ur updates.
Thanks!


----------



## vanillax

In Korea, most clinics offer calf reduction surgery. I haven't done a lot of research into it but I think it's where the calf muscle is sculpted and a small portion of the muscle + fat tissues are removed. I would imagine it'd be painful though and you wouldn't be able to exercise for a while after the surgery. I think a better option is to eat healthy and work out to lose weight, because sometimes the reason why your calf looks big is due to excess fat.


----------



## xsh

vanillax said:
			
		

> In Korea, most clinics offer calf reduction surgery. I haven't done a lot of research into it but I think it's where the calf muscle is sculpted and a small portion of the muscle + fat tissues are removed. I would imagine it'd be painful though and you wouldn't be able to exercise for a while after the surgery. I think a better option is to eat healthy and work out to lose weight, because sometimes the reason why your calf looks big is due to excess fat.



Same here. My calves are quite huge and big bones too. Sighs. I was worried that I wouldn't able to walk if I get the surgery done and it didn't turn out well.


----------



## lilpieceofheave

Hello girls! really need some feedback from all of you who had done the calf surgery with Mr Park!! Please post here so that every one will know is it worth to do! PLEASE


----------



## pcc1

christy2 said:


> hi
> 
> i am a 39 year old female from manchester area - is anyone from england / scotland planning on having this surgery between nov and next march/ april time -as apprehensive about going alone and being in pain!
> 
> thanks


Hi
Yes I will be going to have the op with Dr Park at the end of this February/march please contact me xx


----------



## bagchic1

Most of the posts here are from people who are either thinking or planning to do the surgery.  I read through the thread but did not see much post from people who got it done.  I wonder why?  It sounds really dangerous and may cripple you if something goes wrong.  We are not dealing with fat but core muscle here so it seems really scary to me.


----------



## lilpieceofheave

teenagedirt said:


> I would definitely advise against walking on day 4-5. Your legs need to recover. Plus the more you walk, the more likely you will have hematoma. So take it easy!
> If your family is accompany you, then ask them to wheel you around for sight-seeing.
> Based on my experience, even sitting on the wheel-chair for 3 hours daily made my wound slightly swollen; nevertheless walking.


Hi, how many cm in calf circumference u lost till now? r u happy with the result??
Im going to do this surgery this comin july.


----------



## lilpieceofheave

Anyone who had undergo RF before going to Mr Park?
Mr. Park said that after RF the result of partial resection will not as good because of the hard scar tissue left in the muscle. Can anyone share their result? 
I did RF before and it has no effect on me i think. NOt only it waste my money, it also makes my revise surgery difficult now. SAD


----------



## pcc1

If anyone from England is going to see Dr. Park in Febuary/March this year for their op, please get in contact, send me a private message. x

If Marshmellow is still using this forum please please could you give me an update on how your legs are past 6 months post-op.  Has the hardness disappeared now?  

I hope to hear from you x


----------



## pcc1

I'm also really keen to hear from Londongirl on her recovery.  Please get in touch hon as would be good to keep in touch and give each other advice on each others recovery. x


----------



## yybartlett

pcc1 said:


> If anyone from England is going to see Dr. Park in Febuary/March this year for their op, please get in contact, send me a private message. x
> 
> If Marshmellow is still using this forum please please could you give me an update on how your legs are past 6 months post-op.  Has the hardness disappeared now?
> 
> I hope to hear from you x


hi,I am in london, and planing to go to DR park in Feb.
But I think the price has gone up so much, and i am looking for someone to go with me.
what s ur email adress?


----------



## yybartlett

scaredcat said:


> also, did anyone have lipo done at the same time. i got a discounted quote for that......


hi, just saw your post from a yr ago, I want to do the lipo at the same time, but only has a very slight discount, can you tell me how much u paid? THanks!


----------



## pcc1

yybartlett said:


> hi,I am in london, and planing to go to DR park in Feb.
> But I think the price has gone up so much, and i am looking for someone to go with me.
> what s ur email adress?


Hi

Great!!  

Email me at: bbbbarker@gmx.co.uk

Not got much time now so get in touch a.s.a.p xxx


----------



## pcc1

pcc1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Great!!
> 
> Email me at: bbbbarker@gmx.co.uk
> 
> Not got much time now so get in touch a.s.a.p xxx


sorry typo 

its:

bbbarker@gmx.co.uk


----------



## pcc1

christy2 said:


> Hi jakki I have read many of your posts which are very informative and helpful to me and others thinking of going through this.   I wondered were you advised that your recovery may be slower due to having so much muscle taken off or is the pain likely to be the same no matter what.  Also you have mentioned how it has impacted on your walking .... do you think it would be possible to return to doing a non weight bearing exercise such as swimming.
> Good luck to you in your recovery... please keep posting on here.


Hi Christy

Following my earlier post please do get in touch with me:

bbbarker@gmx.co.uk


----------



## yybartlett

pcc1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Great!!
> 
> Email me at: bbbbarker@gmx.co.uk
> 
> Not got much time now so get in touch a.s.a.p xxx


Hi, is your email bbbbarker@gmx.co.uk or bbbarker@gmx.co.uk?
I have received a delivery failure from the first one. have you received my email yet?

or you can also email me yyyaaannn@hotmail.com
Thanks!


----------



## pcc1

marshmallow_ said:


> *missjess
> *There was no fluid coming out of my left leg at all I don't have a clue why because whenever dr park aspirated the right leg there was so much fluid coming out!


Hi Marshmellow 
Please can you get in contact with me: bbbarker@gmx.co.uk, I really hope you pick this up!
x


----------



## caitlinlim

Hi pcc1, could I get some info as well? I be going this April 

Juicypinkprincess@gmail.com


----------



## ffxlulu

lil_tiga said:


> hi i am planning to go to Dr. jong in april if anyone is interested?


I'm planning to go to Dr. Park . I have emailed to Dr Jong he said I would not be able to jump as high as before which scared me a bit.


----------



## lilpieceofheave

ffxlulu said:


> I'm planning to go to Dr. Park . I have emailed to Dr Jong he said I would not be able to jump as high as before which scared me a bit.


when are you going? may i know where r u from?


----------



## ffxlulu

lilpieceofheave said:


> when are you going? may i know where r u from?



I might go around May if not probably around Sept or Oct. I've read somewhere in this thread that it's better to get this done around winter time since you have to wear compression stockings 24/7.  I am from Canada still doing tons of research. How about you?


----------



## pcc1

Hi 

I have some information on the partial resection of the gastro muscle surgery, I can send you the link if anyone wants to read it.  Its very reassuring.


----------



## summershimmer

Can you please send me the link? Thank you!


----------



## ffxlulu

I want the link too! Thanks!


----------



## pcc1

pcc1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have some information on the partial resection of the gastro muscle surgery, I can send you the link if anyone wants to read it.  Its very reassuring.


please email me and I'll send the link onto you:  

My email: bbbarker@gmx.co.uk 

xx


----------



## ffxlulu

i have a question, can any of you guys who did the surgery can snowboard?


----------



## AECornell

I have a question for everyone cosidering this surgery, why? You're going to have a surgery to make your calves smaller, which is fine for appearance, but what about when you get older? Your muscles deteriorate and you will need what you have to be able to function.


----------



## aremwellness

Get liposuction and have a perfect figure without much stress and time waste.


----------



## fionawschow

Hi there, my calves are 37cm and I want to reduce them to 29 cm. Is it possible? Can you send me before and after photos please? My email is fionawschow@yahoo.com

Thanks for your help.


----------



## alicelin1990

Botox


----------



## babyangel11

aremwellness said:


> Get liposuction and have a perfect figure without much stress and time waste.





Hi aremwellness,

Calves are different from other parts of the body like tummy thighs arms etc. Calves have alot of muscles and they can be big and if so, liposuction would not help as lipo basically removes fats. Tummy thighs arms etc would fare better with lipo.

And that is why i suppose several of us who are on this thread are contemplating or have done the calves reduction surgery to remove parts of the muscles.

Cheers.


----------



## OneTrackMind

I'm thinking of getting surgery on my calf. I, however, will only do it if I know there's little risk of complication. OZ advertises that one of its procedures poses littler risk, so I'm thinking of going there.


----------



## Mia2bags

Anyone has done calf reduction with dr Jong in Taiwan?


----------



## citygirl007

Hey guys,

Is anyone going to Taiwan to dr Jong early April, like around the first week?
I'm planning to go but I'm a bit scared
Are the scars very apparent? And is 2 weeks in tw enough for me to go home. I'm from Australia


----------



## SPAIN

ffxlulu said:


> I mean I am planning to go to Dr. Park this year around May. Anyone planning to go?



I'm planning to go to Dr Park in May too. where are you from?


----------



## cheon

babyangel11 said:


> Hi aremwellness,
> 
> Calves are different from other parts of the body like tummy thighs arms etc. Calves have alot of muscles and they can be big and if so, liposuction would not help as lipo basically removes fats. Tummy thighs arms etc would fare better with lipo.
> 
> And that is why i suppose several of us who are on this thread are contemplating or have done the calves reduction surgery to remove parts of the muscles.
> 
> Cheers.


I agree. It wouldn't be called LIPOsuction if it sucked out anything, but FATS (lipo - comes from LIPIDS which mean fat). Calf reduction surgery would be the best option I think, unless she/he is making up a new device..hmmmm perhaps a myosuction?  just kidding.


----------



## pcc1

OneTrackMind said:


> I'm thinking of getting surgery on my calf. I, however, will only do it if I know there's little risk of complication. OZ advertises that one of its procedures poses littler risk, so I'm thinking of going there.


Hi, I'm 2 days post op, I had calf reduction at the Oz clinic.  I will post a diary of my recovery at some point.  Dr. Park and his team at Oz clinic are very nice and very helpful.  I have come on my own which I would say isn't fantastic as you are not very mobile post-op and it would help if I had someone here to make food etc. and help me get back on my feet quicker.  

If you want anymore info. just let me know.

Sx


----------



## ffxlulu

pcc1 said:


> Hi, I'm 2 days post op, I had calf reduction at the Oz clinic.  I will post a diary of my recovery at some point.  Dr. Park and his team at Oz clinic are very nice and very helpful.  I have come on my own which I would say isn't fantastic as you are not very mobile post-op and it would help if I had someone here to make food etc. and help me get back on my feet quicker.
> 
> If you want anymore info. just let me know.
> 
> Sx


i would love to hear your experience !


----------



## creativeflower

pcc1, best of luck on a quick and smooth recovery! Whenever you're feeling better, I'd love to hear how you're feeling. How many cms did you get off?

fxlulu, I hope to go to Oz Clinic early June, maybe we can see eachother if you're going late may. Also, the first post you made about hearing about that one person who went through the surgery..... where did you hear that sad rumor? And what doctors did you contact in the US about the surgery?

Thanks so much everyone! This forum is so informative and definitely provides the support we all need.


----------



## creativeflower

ffxlulu, it actually wasn't your first post but the post you made Dec. 3. Thanks!!!


----------



## ffxlulu

creativeflower said:


> pcc1, best of luck on a quick and smooth recovery! Whenever you're feeling better, I'd love to hear how you're feeling. How many cms did you get off?
> 
> fxlulu, I hope to go to Oz Clinic early June, maybe we can see eachother if you're going late may. Also, the first post you made about hearing about that one person who went through the surgery..... where did you hear that sad rumor? And what doctors did you contact in the US about the surgery?
> 
> Thanks so much everyone! This forum is so informative and definitely provides the support we all need.



Hey, I was planning to do this year, but something came up and I have to delay this plan to next year. which is really SAD, (another summer I have to wear pants) I heard this sad rumor from another forum, unfortunately I cannot find the link anymore. Hopefully the rumor is not true. I did not contact doctors in the US about the surgery yet, I was wondering if you have. But many of the are against this type of surgery. Thats why I'm still hesitating to go. Another problem for me is that snowboarding is one of my fav sports, I'm really scared I won't be able to do this after the surgery.


----------



## creativeflower

ffxlulu said:


> Hey, I was planning to do this year, but something came up and I have to delay this plan to next year. which is really SAD, (another summer I have to wear pants) I heard this sad rumor from another forum, unfortunately I cannot find the link anymore. Hopefully the rumor is not true. I did not contact doctors in the US about the surgery yet, I was wondering if you have. But many of the are against this type of surgery. Thats why I'm still hesitating to go. Another problem for me is that snowboarding is one of my fav sports, I'm really scared I won't be able to do this after the surgery.


Hey ffxxlulu, I'm sorry that you had to reschedule for another year :/ I'm so nervous as well, but it seems that most of the girls who have posted in this forum were able to recover after a month or so. I love to snowboard as well. At least for me, I usually feel my quads being used when I snowboard. I'm sure you use some of your calf muscles as well, but perhaps not as much? 

I found one doctor in Germany who performs this: Dr Schumann, and one doctor in USA that does: Dr Perry at Pacific Aesthetic Institute in LA, CA.

I live in the US and it would be easier to fly to california or europe to have the surgery but both these doctors are not as experienced as Dr. park in Korea, so I think it will still go to korea. Since this surgery is probably only 6-7 years old, its important to have someone experienced. Dr Park has done hundreds of surgeries where as the Dr in germany said he's only does 2-3 a year (2 last year). 

It's so incredibly nerve racking to think about actually getting this done...but if I think about how much less stress I'll have in the summer when people aren't staring at my huge calves ... I think it may be worth it. 


Is anyone else planning on going this June/summer???


----------



## ffxlulu

creativeflower said:


> Hey ffxxlulu, I'm sorry that you had to reschedule for another year :/ I'm so nervous as well, but it seems that most of the girls who have posted in this forum were able to recover after a month or so. I love to snowboard as well. At least for me, I usually feel my quads being used when I snowboard. I'm sure you use some of your calf muscles as well, but perhaps not as much?
> 
> I found one doctor in Germany who performs this: Dr Schumann, and one doctor in USA that does: Dr Perry at Pacific Aesthetic Institute in LA, CA.
> 
> I live in the US and it would be easier to fly to california or europe to have the surgery but both these doctors are not as experienced as Dr. park in Korea, so I think it will still go to korea. Since this surgery is probably only 6-7 years old, its important to have someone experienced. Dr Park has done hundreds of surgeries where as the Dr in germany said he's only does 2-3 a year (2 last year).
> 
> It's so incredibly nerve racking to think about actually getting this done...but if I think about how much less stress I'll have in the summer when people aren't staring at my huge calves ... I think it may be worth it.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else planning on going this June/summer???



Ya, I'm very positive I will be doing this surgery. I am sick and tired of wearing pants and not pencil skirts at work. How long are you planning to stay in Korea and how much you planning to spend (including surgery cost)? Do you think 10K USD would be enough?


----------



## creativeflower

ffxlulu said:


> Ya, I'm very positive I will be doing this surgery. I am sick and tired of wearing pants and not pencil skirts at work. How long are you planning to stay in Korea and how much you planning to spend (including surgery cost)? Do you think 10K USD would be enough?




I would love to wear pencil skirts to work as well....hopefully one day!!

I haven't figured out the details quite yet. I just emailed Dr. Park some pictures and am waiting for a quote and a post-op virtual simulation of my calves. I am expecting to spend 10K at most...ugh which is so much, but it's a long-term investment! I plan on taking 2 - 2.5 weeks off from work. I hope I can walk normally to work after that. I don't plan on staying extra to site see in Korea. I will do that if I feel up for it during my recovery 2 weeks-ish there.


pcc1 -- we'd love to hear about your recovery! Hope its going well!!!


----------



## christy2

citygirl007 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is anyone going to Taiwan to dr Jong early April, like around the first week?
> I'm planning to go but I'm a bit scared
> Are the scars very apparent? And is 2 weeks in tw enough for me to go home. I'm from Australia


hi 

are you still planning to have the op - have you booked as yet - are you going to dr jong?


----------



## pcc1

Hi ladies

I am 2 weeks post op tomorrow, I returned home on Day 11 post-op, I managed a 12 hour flight home and walked through both airports, I was really pleased I managed to do this, the only thing I noticed was my ankles did feel wobbly with the fluid retention when I got home.  

I can walk pretty normally in wedges now but walking on flats I'm still limping and walking at a snails pace.

From lying to standing I am stiff and sore mainly at the back of the knees, this is normal though, until you have done your first stretch then you start to get more movement in your calves and flexibility.  I can spend about 45 mins on my feet then I feel exhausted and have to elevate my legs.

One thing I have realised about this surgery is everyones recovery is different, for instance my right leg recovered faster than normal and my left leg has recovered slower than normal, and Dr. Park has said I don't need another aspiration!  This is music to my ears!  For me at this stage spending too long on my feet takes alot out of me physically so I am feeling quite drained right now but this could be something to do with the jetlag too.

Another thing to be aware of is everyones pain threshold is different, there is a pain barrier to get through initially and then every time you stretch it is pretty uncomfortable BUT it becomes more and more bearable as your muscles start to heal but you have to persevere and push through the pain.  
I had not anticipated the pain I would be in, this was a big shock for me but again this depends on how your body reacts to the surgery, for the first 3 days my left leg was on fire and I couldn't even touch it it was so painful, you may find that you are fine and both legs heal equally and you spring back, it can't be predicted.

My original circumference was 35.5 and last I measured I'd reduced about 1.5cms, but there is still swelling and hardness in my left leg and so I am not getting too hung up on the measurements at the moment.  The shape of my legs have def. already changed they look alot straighter and slimmer which is great!  I will measure again 1 month post op and this will give me a more realistic idea.

I def. recommend going with someone either who is having the surgery too and coordinating your visit or taking a friend for support mentally and physically helping you to get dressed, get food etc and for you to feel more secure about just venturing out in Korea.

I would def. recommend Dr. Park him and his team were fantastic, hes accomplished at this surgery!

I would check with Dr. Park about the snowboarding, I am sure you could get back to it at some point but you may have to take a long time out from your sport; your muscles will be fragile for some time and snowboarding requires quite a bit of use of your calves and balance, you wouldn't want to risk injury by overdoing it too early.  I'd get a realistic idea from Dr. Park.  If snowboarding is your job/career this may not be the best type of surgery to undergo, check with Dr. P, hes really helpful.


Hope this helps ladies 

x


----------



## pcc1

The main thing I'd say is weigh up how your calves affect your lives, I was stopping myself from doing normal activities, I used to dread the summers and would never go on a summer break with friends, I was constantly trying to find clothes and footwear to cover them up, they were causing me problems in my relationships as I would never even let my partner walk behind me for fear that he might notice them and be shocked!  Mad I know!  They were inhibiting my life experiences to such a degree, that I had reached the end of my tether with them!

I sold virtually my entire wardrobe of clothes on ebay and didn't go out for almost a year to raise the money for the surgery and I have no regrets as I am now going to hopefully be able to live a more normal life!


----------



## lilpieceofheave

Dear pcc1

You are so brave!! feel so excited for you. pls post more on your recovery!  how much did u spend in total? (inc food, accomodation)
For me im going to do this end of July..


----------



## pcc1

Hi there, 

Thank you and are you going to Dr. Park in July?  Where are you travelling from?

I am Day 15 post op now and managed to walk 40 mins around the block today,very slowly and I've been trying to walk normally without limping or dragging my left leg.

I still have quite a bit of bruising and fluid retention around my ankles but this isn't as bad as it was, it just means I have to wear Ugg boots rather than trainers at this stage.

The Young Dong Hotel (Dr. Park's recommendation) worked out to be £54 a night with Dr. P's discounted rate, then there was the cost of the proceedure then the taxi to and from the airport which was 90,000 South Korean Won, (each way)  there are cheaper options, you can get a coach for cheaper.  The room service food delivery was between 6,000 and 12,000 South Korean Won (depending on what you choose) and then I also spent a little at the supermarket on fruit and milk but not alot.  

There is a kettle, fridge and hairdryer in the hotel room.  There is a power shower and I dragged a stool into the shower cubicle as standing for long is not easy.  The beds are so comfortable, ask for extra pillows from reception so you can elevate your legs.  The porters will help you with your bags, everyone in Korea I found to be very efficient and helpful.

I didn't venture around South Korea because I was on my own and too nervous to go out in a foreign country by myself so I didn't take any extra cash for transport or shopping.

I hope that helps.

x


----------



## OneTrackMind

Thank you so much pcc1 for sharing your experience with us!! Your posts are much muuuchhh appreciated! I am definitely doing resection of gastro this August. I have decided on this for more than a year already. It's time to realize this. I am less lucky than you. My circumference is 38-39cm. My calves are almost as big as my thighs. They cause me so much disruptions in life as I am very self-conscious of them. I wear jeans even in the summer.


----------



## babyangel11

Hi All

Im planning to go to Dr Park sometime this year although im still very nervous about the surgery whether there are any complications as its legs we are talking about 

Originally i prefer Dr Jong as his rates seem much lower but im concerned about the partial removal of the Sol muscles which Dr jong does n which Dr Park is strongly against of.

Im from Asia n wonder if anyone is keen to travel together after May this year but before Oct? 

Cheers.


----------



## creativeflower

babyangel11 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Im planning to go to Dr Park sometime this year although im still very nervous about the surgery whether there are any complications as its legs we are talking about
> 
> Originally i prefer Dr Jong as his rates seem much lower but im concerned about the partial removal of the Sol muscles which Dr jong does n which Dr Park is strongly against of.
> 
> Im from Asia n wonder if anyone is keen to travel together after May this year but before Oct?
> 
> Cheers.


Hey babyangel11, I plan on going in the beginning of this June, if that works out with your schedule, it'd be awesome to go with someone!

pcc1 - thank you so much for your update!! How are you feeling/walking now? I hope to buy my plane tickets this week, but am struggling to decide how many days post opt I should stay. Dr. Park said he recommends foreigners to stay 14 days total in korea, but I just can't take too many days off of work. You flew on your post-opt 11th day. Did you go back to work right away after that? Do you wish you stayed longer in Korea?

Thanks so much for your insight!!


----------



## creativeflower

pcc1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you and are you going to Dr. Park in July?  Where are you travelling from?
> 
> I am Day 15 post op now and managed to walk 40 mins around the block today,very slowly and I've been trying to walk normally without limping or dragging my left leg.
> 
> I still have quite a bit of bruising and fluid retention around my ankles but this isn't as bad as it was, it just means I have to wear Ugg boots rather than trainers at this stage.
> 
> The Young Dong Hotel (Dr. Park's recommendation) worked out to be £54 a night with Dr. P's discounted rate, then there was the cost of the proceedure then the taxi to and from the airport which was 90,000 South Korean Won, (each way)  there are cheaper options, you can get a coach for cheaper.  The room service food delivery was between 6,000 and 12,000 South Korean Won (depending on what you choose) and then I also spent a little at the supermarket on fruit and milk but not alot.
> 
> There is a kettle, fridge and hairdryer in the hotel room.  There is a power shower and I dragged a stool into the shower cubicle as standing for long is not easy.  The beds are so comfortable, ask for extra pillows from reception so you can elevate your legs.  The porters will help you with your bags, everyone in Korea I found to be very efficient and helpful.
> 
> I didn't venture around South Korea because I was on my own and too nervous to go out in a foreign country by myself so I didn't take any extra cash for transport or shopping.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> x


pcc1 - What do you mean by "dragging your leg"? How noticeable is your limp? would you suggest not going back to work on day 14? I would be sitting at a desk the whole time. 

Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## pcc1

Hi all, 

I am now 3.5 weeks post op, I am no longer dragging my legs and actually walking normally now   The changes you go through are very subtle but I am making progress day by day.  This is a major operation so the recovery takes a long time for everything to slot back into place. 

I'd say if you have a desk job you could return to work by at 2.5 weeks but its unlikely you will be walking normally by then so you will have to tell people you've hurt your ankle or make an excuse.  The main thing you will find is your stiff on rising and you will need to take time out to do your stretches which at 3 weeks is 5 times a day which is not too bad.

I travelled back on Day 11 no problem but the journey took alot of energy and the jetlag set my recovery back a bit, but I certainly managed it no problem and would say as long as Dr. Park says your ok to come home at that stage you will be fine, just stretch on the plane.

So an update on my current progress, the swelling has gone down alot and the hardness in my left leg is easing off, I'm walking normally and about 30 mins a day at a very slow pace.  

I'm still stiff first thing in the morning and can't walk initially but only takes a stretch and a couple of mins before I get going.  I have bruising up the back of my thighs and along the sides of my feet which is uncomfy when I sit but very bearable.  There is a bit of loose skin which does apparently shrink back in time.  I spent nearly the whole day on my feet today and I am OK tonight, not too swollen.  I can't wait to get my bandages off now and actually see my legs properly!

I am however getting nerve pain in my heels, its tingling, crunchy heels and then occasionally a sharp burning shooting pain which comes out of the blue, its intermittent but is upsetting me a bit, has anyone else had this at 3.5 weeks post op?  I'm hoping its just my nerves resettling but its making stretching very difficult so I'm taking it a bit more steady.  I certainly hope this won't be forever.

Thanks all and speak soon with another update.

x


----------



## lil_tiga

creativeflower said:


> Hey babyangel11, I plan on going in the beginning of this June, if that works out with your schedule, it'd be awesome to go with someone!
> 
> pcc1 - thank you so much for your update!! How are you feeling/walking now? I hope to buy my plane tickets this week, but am struggling to decide how many days post opt I should stay. Dr. Park said he recommends foreigners to stay 14 days total in korea, but I just can't take too many days off of work. You flew on your post-opt 11th day. Did you go back to work right away after that? Do you wish you stayed longer in Korea?
> 
> Thanks so much for your insight!!


Hi im planning on going in may or june? and really do not want to go alone!! Originally i was planning on going to dr jong because of price but maybe if we went as a group to dr park we could get a discount on hotel room etc?


----------



## ashmi99

Hi everyone.  I apologize, as I am not on this forum much anymore.  I know some of you have sent me PM's asking me about the calf surgery.  I have a brand new blog and have posted my experience on there, along with pictures.  I will also be posting about my experience with my eyelid surgery...I have had the procedure done twice and am going to get it revised once more.  Link is in my signature.


----------



## creativeflower

lil_tiga said:


> Hi im planning on going in may or june? and really do not want to go alone!! Originally i was planning on going to dr jong because of price but maybe if we went as a group to dr park we could get a discount on hotel room etc?


Hey lil_tiga, I found out from my boss that I can't take time off in June unfortunately, so i'll probably go in July or August. It would be nice to go with someone else. Let me know if you decide to go later in the summer.

ashmi99 -- thanks for sharing your experience! It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## ashmi99

Ladies, I moved my info to a separate blog. It can be seen here: http://calfreduction.wordpress.com


----------



## creativeflower

Hey pcc1 - I hope your recovery is going very smoothly! Thank you so much for your updates. They're very helpful. 

I'm trying to plan my trip to Korea and a vacation with my family. Would you think it's a bad idea to go on vacation (beaches) one month post opt? Did you still have bruising and swelling at that point?


----------



## pcc1

Hi,
I am exactly 1 month post op and my walking is normal, and I feel good but maybe a bit fragile and cautious about doing too much.  I don't think anyone has mentioned on here but the operation takes a bit out of you emotionally, mentally and physically so it would be nice to go on holiday at this point so I'd say go for it.

I am still stiff in the mornings but once I've stretched I am fine, I am stretching about 4 times a day at the moment for 3 mins at a time.  I'm not having to elevate anymore and the swelling has gone right down.

The shooting burning pains have gone for the time being but I do feel a bit of contracting going on in my bad leg occasionally when I walk which gives me pain for a few mins.  I'd say you will be fine to go on holiday at 1 month but just take it easy and only walk for 30 mins at a time, don't overdo it, take it a step at a time and listen to your body.

I worked on Monday and was on my feet for 6 hours flat and was fine but I came home and crashed out, felt more tired than normal, so that gives you an indication of how I'm doing, I can do everything I usually do (apart from jog or run) but tire easily.

Keep me posted on what you decide.  Have you got your before and after simulated pics back from Dr. Park?  I'm excited for you

x


----------



## pcc1

pcc1 said:


> Hi,
> I am exactly 1 month post op and my walking is normal, and I feel good but maybe a bit fragile and cautious about doing too much.  I don't think anyone has mentioned on here but the operation takes a bit out of you emotionally, mentally and physically so it would be nice to go on holiday at this point so I'd say go for it.
> 
> I am still stiff in the mornings but once I've stretched I am fine, I am stretching about 4 times a day at the moment for 3 mins at a time.  I'm not having to elevate anymore and the swelling has gone right down.
> 
> The shooting burning pains have gone for the time being but I do feel a bit of contracting going on in my bad leg occasionally when I walk which gives me pain for a few mins.  I'd say you will be fine to go on holiday at 1 month but just take it easy and only walk for 30 mins at a time, don't overdo it, take it a step at a time and listen to your body.
> 
> I worked on Monday and was on my feet for 6 hours flat and was fine but I came home and crashed out, felt more tired than normal, so that gives you an indication of how I'm doing, I can do everything I usually do (apart from jog or run) but tire easily.
> 
> Keep me posted on what you decide.  Have you got your before and after simulated pics back from Dr. Park?  I'm excited for you
> 
> x


My swelling is almost gone now just a little around the back of the ankles but not noticeable.

My bruising is hardly there now you can achieve that by taking arnica tablets.  I took them every 2 hours for the first 2 weeks and the bruising went quickly.

I still have the steri-strips on the cuts at the back of my leg which need to remain for 3 months post op but Dr. Park has said I can swim so swimming in the sea and all beach activities should be ok to do.

x


----------



## Darakuku

Hi everyone, 
I'm having the surgery with DR Jong in Taiwan in less than 9 hours and I'm so scared as well as excited that I can not sleep! I shall post the process and recovery to share with you all. I chose DR Jong because its easier for me to come to Taiwan and also I liked his before and after photos better. They were more curvy and sexy and not just straight like Dr Parks ones. And that's the look I'm after. The clinic is small and disappointed me a lil, I would prefer to be in a hospital but too late now! Wish me luck guys! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## princes99998

Darakuku, good luck with your surgery! Let us know how it goes and how Taiwan is. I was thinking of going to Dr. Jong, but for precisely that reason -- that it's a small clinic -- I was advised against it. I personally don't see anything wrong with going to a clinic, but parents are very conservative. 

I'm getting mine done in a few weeks, but i'm doing selective neurectomy at a hospital, not with Dr. Park or Dr. Jong. I've read a few studies about the procedure and they all say it works, but that there's a chance of "compensatory hypertrophy" in a few years. I'm willing to just do this for now and see what happens, even though I initially really wanted to get partial ressection. But my parents aren't supporting partial ressection, because they think the trauma is too severe and apparently doctors say the same thing? Does anyone have more info or stories about selective neurectomy? 

My calves are 40 and 39, and i can barely fit into boots -.-.


----------



## Darakuku

Hi guys I went into surgery at 11 am and came out at 3. The operation room and recovery room look quite old. Not really up to international standard. When I had my boobs done in phuket, I was in an A grade hospital with really good after care and a hospital room. I felt much safer there. Anyways, before my calf reduction, I had anesthetic injected into my spine to numb my lower body and something else into my iv to keep me drowsy. I woke up a couple times during the surgery and could feel my legs being worked on. No pain whatsoever yet except the spine injection which is like any other injection but the whole thing was a bit traumatizing and I'm glad it's over. Now the dreaded recovery. 
Update again soon! xo


----------



## lil_tiga

princes99998 said:


> Darakuku, good luck with your surgery! Let us know how it goes and how Taiwan is. I was thinking of going to Dr. Jong, but for precisely that reason -- that it's a small clinic -- I was advised against it. I personally don't see anything wrong with going to a clinic, but parents are very conservative.
> 
> I'm getting mine done in a few weeks, but i'm doing selective neurectomy at a hospital, not with Dr. Park or Dr. Jong. I've read a few studies about the procedure and they all say it works, but that there's a chance of "compensatory hypertrophy" in a few years. I'm willing to just do this for now and see what happens, even though I initially really wanted to get partial ressection. But my parents aren't supporting partial ressection, because they think the trauma is too severe and apparently doctors say the same thing? Does anyone have more info or stories about selective neurectomy?
> 
> My calves are 40 and 39, and i can barely fit into boots -.-.


Hi, i think with selective neurectomy sometimes the nerves recover and so the muscle starts regenerating back to the original shape which is why people opt for the resection. what date are you having the surgery?


----------



## lil_tiga

citygirl007 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is anyone going to Taiwan to dr Jong early April, like around the first week?
> I'm planning to go but I'm a bit scared
> Are the scars very apparent? And is 2 weeks in tw enough for me to go home. I'm from Australia


Hi when are you planning on going? I am hoping to go to dr jong around may 10?


----------



## lil_tiga

SPAIN said:


> I'm planning to go to Dr Park in May too. where are you from?


Hi are you still planning to go in May?


----------



## creativeflower

What does everyone think about North Korea declaring a 'state of war' with South Korea? It's making me weary of going to Korea and may go to Dr Jong instead...


----------



## creativeflower

Pcc1 -- thanks for your insight! I haven't gotten my virtual simulation from dr park yet because I haven't found anyone to take pictures of my calves for me yet! With your advice, I hope to go on my vacation one month after my surgery. It does seem emotionally draining :/ so a vaca sounds like a good idea. My main concern is-- being able to take the stockings off during the day and also making sure my cuts behind my knees don't scar in the sunlight. Do you still have your compression stockings on all day? And how are your scars looking?


----------



## Darakuku

teenagedirt said:


> Hematoma is the reason why you need to do aspiration.
> By definition, a hematoma is a collection of blood outside of a blood vessel.  It occurs because the wall of a blood vessel wall, artery, vein or capillary,  has been damaged and blood has leaked into tissues where it does not  belong. The hematoma may be tiny, with just a dot of blood or it can be large  and cause significant swelling.
> 
> For myself, I only needed to be aspirated once in my left leg by doc Jong. So in my opinion, aspiration is needed case on case basis.



Hi teenagedirt,
I had my operation with dr Jong on Monday and today is my 7th day post op. My wounds look horrible and and so worried of the recovery as I can only limp around even my high heels and definitely can't wear flats at the moment. Dr Jong has not prescribe any swelling or inflammation meds, nor recommend any exercise. What was your experience with dr Jong and how was your recovery? I really wanna hear your story and any others who have had surgery with dr Jong! Please give me some insights and make me feel better! As I am really emo at this stage


----------



## lil_tiga

Darakuku said:


> Hi teenagedirt,
> I had my operation with dr Jong on Monday and today is my 7th day post op. My wounds look horrible and and so worried of the recovery as I can only limp around even my high heels and definitely can't wear flats at the moment. Dr Jong has not prescribe any swelling or inflammation meds, nor recommend any exercise. What was your experience with dr Jong and how was your recovery? I really wanna hear your story and any others who have had surgery with dr Jong! Please give me some insights and make me feel better! As I am really emo at this stage


hi i'm so sorry you're having a difficult recovery, are you feeling any better now? From past posts it seems most people have a low-point around day 5-7. Aspirin is anti-inflammatory so maybe try taking 2 a day (or whatever the box suggests). For stretches maybe try  lowering your heels as much as you can so soon you can walk on flat feet, and also stand a foot away from a wall and lean your stomach towards the wall to stretch the back of your calf. keep us updated on your recovery! How long until you fly home? how long is the flight?


----------



## Darakuku

lil_tiga said:


> hi i'm so sorry you're having a difficult recovery, are you feeling any better now? From past posts it seems most people have a low-point around day 5-7. Aspirin is anti-inflammatory so maybe try taking 2 a day (or whatever the box suggests). For stretches maybe try  lowering your heels as much as you can so soon you can walk on flat feet, and also stand a foot away from a wall and lean your stomach towards the wall to stretch the back of your calf. keep us updated on your recovery! How long until you fly home? how long is the flight?



Hi lil tiga,
My right leg is very swollen, I have called to ask dr. Jong for a follow up and he said he's very busy and won't be able to see me until Wednesday which is 10 days post op. So I'm kinda not happy with him lol my friend who dresses why wounds said that the stitches were very badly and quickly done, so I'm depressed cuz I really don't want gross scars. Thanks I will try those exercises you recommend. I feel an electric shock on my numb feet when I try to flatten them. That's pretty weird?  I fly back home on Friday and its only 8hrs so should be ok...


----------



## lil_tiga

Darakuku said:


> Hi lil tiga,
> My right leg is very swollen, I have called to ask dr. Jong for a follow up and he said he's very busy and won't be able to see me until Wednesday which is 10 days post op. So I'm kinda not happy with him lol my friend who dresses why wounds said that the stitches were very badly and quickly done, so I'm depressed cuz I really don't want gross scars. Thanks I will try those exercises you recommend. I feel an electric shock on my numb feet when I try to flatten them. That's pretty weird?  I fly back home on Friday and its only 8hrs so should be ok...


oh no that's really bad that Dr Jong wouldn't see you  have things improved at all?


----------



## lil_tiga

so this place in America does some calf reduction procedures, any opinions? im going to email them so will write here what they say http://pacificaesthetic.com/


----------



## Lexethan

Aren't you gals afraid that you'll have balance issues as you age when your muscles atrophy at different degree depending on how much of each muscles the surgeon cut out? Wish you all the best but please think of your future not just now.


----------



## christy2

lil_tiga said:


> so this place in America does some calf reduction procedures, any opinions? im going to email them so will write here what they say http://pacificaesthetic.com/


 

hi 

i wondered whether you had decided as yet between dr park or dr jong?


----------



## christy2

Darakuku said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm having the surgery with DR Jong in Taiwan in less than 9 hours and I'm so scared as well as excited that I can not sleep! I shall post the process and recovery to share with you all. I chose DR Jong because its easier for me to come to Taiwan and also I liked his before and after photos better. They were more curvy and sexy and not just straight like Dr Parks ones. And that's the look I'm after. The clinic is small and disappointed me a lil, I would prefer to be in a hospital but too late now! Wish me luck guys! Fingers crossed!!!


 

how is your recovery - i have heard positive things about dr jong from both teenagedirt and cutesnoppy?


----------



## creativeflower

lil_tiga said:


> so this place in America does some calf reduction procedures, any opinions? im going to email them so will write here what they say http://pacificaesthetic.com/


Hey I actually just got off the phone with Dr. Liu from the clinic in LA. He does both Selective Neurectomy and partial resection, but is not as experienced as Dr. Park. I think I will go to him though given the current tension between north and south korea. 

Recently, I've been thinking more about Selective Neurectomy... just because the recovery is so much smoother. What negative side effects or unsatisfactory results have you guys heard about Selective Neurectomy? Also what bad news have you heard about radiofrequency? Please let me know!! Thanks


----------



## lil_tiga

christy2 said:


> hi
> 
> i wondered whether you had decided as yet between dr park or dr jong?



Hello, i am really worried about Dr jong now, because of the bad stitches and also on another thread a person mentioned they went to taiwan for calf reduction and now cannot stand for more than 2 hours. Actually i am reconsidering whether to get neurectomy instead of resection. Dr park says he is one of the only PS who does resection because it is a difficult operation, but i think other plastic surgeons are not keen because it is a more risky operation. I emailed Grand clinic in Seoul and they offer muscle resection as well.


----------



## lil_tiga

creativeflower said:


> Hey I actually just got off the phone with Dr. Liu from the clinic in LA. He does both Selective Neurectomy and partial resection, but is not as experienced as Dr. Park. I think I will go to him though given the current tension between north and south korea.
> 
> Recently, I've been thinking more about Selective Neurectomy... just because the recovery is so much smoother. What negative side effects or unsatisfactory results have you guys heard about Selective Neurectomy? Also what bad news have you heard about radiofrequency? Please let me know!! Thanks



With radiofrequency i think there is not definitely a reduction. Neurectomy i heard sometimes the nerves repair but i think that is with the old method where they were cut in one place only. I am considering neurectomy as well 
Could you message me Dr Liu's email address? I emailed the clinic but they didn't reply. How much did he say it would cost? I am concerned about going to America though cos i think South Korea has better quality plastic surgery


----------



## Black Caviar

Hi there

I am new to purse forum. I have been following this thread for some time and have looked into the many options of reducing calf circumference. I also have large calves and have used botox for some time now, but feel the effects are now noticeable enough.
While I did consider the partial resection, I have since been researching a less invasive technique known as neurectomy performed by Dr Liu in the US. I have been in contact with him over the last few weeks and feel confident with his surgical method. He has quoted $6500 for the procedure and is confident I can loose between 4-6cm's of each calf.
This procedure is less invasive and has only 2 days downtime.... much less in comparison to the partial resection.

Has anyone had this procedure done from him?


----------



## lil_tiga

now after more research i think actually i will go for radiofrequency reduction. On average it reduces the calf by 2.5cm. I am concerned about the muscle recovering though


----------



## Black Caviar

lil_tiga said:


> now after more research i think actually i will go for radiofrequency reduction. On average it reduces the calf by 2.5cm. I am concerned about the muscle recovering though


Hi lil_tiga

I did look into this option too but learnt that the nerves can regenerate so the result may not be long lasting and you may need to have it done again because this is a "blind" procedure. I found that the neurectomy specifically cuts the two nerves that supply the gastrnemius therefore will produce more predicable results.
Are you going to Dr Liu to do this?


----------



## Black Caviar

creativeflower said:


> Hey I actually just got off the phone with Dr. Liu from the clinic in LA. He does both Selective Neurectomy and partial resection, but is not as experienced as Dr. Park. I think I will go to him though given the current tension between north and south korea.
> 
> Recently, I've been thinking more about Selective Neurectomy... just because the recovery is so much smoother. What negative side effects or unsatisfactory results have you guys heard about Selective Neurectomy? Also what bad news have you heard about radiofrequency? Please let me know!! Thanks


Hi Creative Flower,

I am looking to book in for a selective neurectomy with Dr Liu. I have emailed him asking to have a phone consultation so I am just waiting to hear back. Has he sent you any before/ after pictures?


----------



## kkilby

I think it is due to the proportion of your ankles to calves. Don't get mad, since I don't have first hand experience and this is just a suggestion, but perhaps you could actually build up the muscle in your calves with pilates thereby making your ankles seem slimmer in proportion. Platform heels in bright colors and in nude help draw the eye upward. Wear shoes that have a lot of volume and avoid pointy-toe shoes or kitten heels. I'd stay away from Botox, because using it on the calves would be an off-label use and could be potentially fatal considering the quantities needed.


----------



## Black Caviar

kkilby said:


> I think it is due to the proportion of your ankles to calves. Don't get mad, since I don't have first hand experience and this is just a suggestion, but perhaps you could actually build up the muscle in your calves with pilates thereby making your ankles seem slimmer in proportion. Platform heels in bright colors and in nude help draw the eye upward. Wear shoes that have a lot of volume and avoid pointy-toe shoes or kitten heels. I'd stay away from Botox, because using it on the calves would be an off-label use and could be potentially fatal considering the quantities needed.


Hi Kkliby,

I agree with what you are saying in terms of shoes if ones calves were on the slightly bulky side, but when ones calves are extremely bulky size where their calves are ,much larger than their thighs, your theory doesnt work. Botox in my view, just softens the bulky line that the calve creates when elevated. Plus it has been proven that there is no real danger in using 150-200 units, given children with cerebral palsy have amounts up to 800-900 injected to assist with muscle spasticity.


----------



## lil_tiga

Black Caviar said:


> Hi lil_tiga
> 
> I did look into this option too but learnt that the nerves can regenerate so the result may not be long lasting and you may need to have it done again because this is a "blind" procedure. I found that the neurectomy specifically cuts the two nerves that supply the gastrnemius therefore will produce more predicable results.
> Are you going to Dr Liu to do this?



Hello i am thinking of having the radiofrequency that directly burns the muscle not the nerve. I was considering Dr Liu but i think his prices are too much for me  when are you planning on having the surgery?


----------



## Black Caviar

lil_tiga said:


> Hello i am thinking of having the radiofrequency that directly burns the muscle not the nerve. I was considering Dr Liu but i think his prices are too much for me  when are you planning on having the surgery?


I'm looking into having this done around July/ August. Who is performing your radio frequency?


----------



## lil_tiga

Black Caviar said:


> I'm looking into having this done around July/ August. Who is performing your radio frequency?



I think i'll go to Grand clinic in seoul, hopefully in may, as long as there's no trouble with north korea. actually i discovered radiofrequency muscle ablation is not permanent so i am back to radiofrequency nerve ablation!


----------



## Darakuku

lil_tiga said:


> oh no that's really bad that Dr Jong wouldn't see you  have things improved at all?



I'm back in Australia now. I got my left leg aspirated twice and it was very painful. Hopefully I don't have anymore hematoma. Things have definitely improved during the last couple days. I'm at day 16th post op now and I can wear 3 inches heels and be comfortable. The scars got better too. I hope I will be able to walk normal in flats next week and the swellings will subside. I was 38cm on both legs and now I'm 33.5 and 33. Dr Jong suggested that I wear my stockings for 6 months! Lucky it's going to be winter in aus so I can cover up. If anyone is considering to have op with dr Jong, you can ask me anything you want!


----------



## princes99998

Black Caviar said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am new to purse forum. I have been following this thread for some time and have looked into the many options of reducing calf circumference. I also have large calves and have used botox for some time now, but feel the effects are now noticeable enough.
> While I did consider the partial resection, I have since been researching a less invasive technique known as neurectomy performed by Dr Liu in the US. I have been in contact with him over the last few weeks and feel confident with his surgical method. He has quoted $6500 for the procedure and is confident I can loose between 4-6cm's of each calf.
> This procedure is less invasive and has only 2 days downtime.... much less in comparison to the partial resection.
> 
> Has anyone had this procedure done from him?



Hi black caviar, I just got the neurectomy procedure done yesterday, not with Dr. Liu. My legs are really weak and it's hard to walk, but it's been less than 24 hours. I feel better than yesterday already at least. I'm hoping to see at least 5 cm reduction, because my calves were pretty big to begin with. What are your measurements?


----------



## Black Caviar

princes99998 said:


> Hi black caviar, I just got the neurectomy procedure done yesterday, not with Dr. Liu. My legs are really weak and it's hard to walk, but it's been less than 24 hours. I feel better than yesterday already at least. I'm hoping to see at least 5 cm reduction, because my calves were pretty big to begin with. What are your measurements?


Hi Princess 99998 

MAy I ask where abouts you had the neurectomy performed ?
May I also ask the cost?

My measurements are 39 and 38cm's. How much reduction are you expecting and may I ask what your measurements are?


----------



## creativeflower

Hey everyone,

Dr Liu charges $6500 for the neurectomy. I think I'm going to have him do it. He sent me before and after pictures and they look pretty good. He told me with radiofrequency nerve ablation it's possible for the nerves to grow back, but with the neurectomy it's not possible.


----------



## Black Caviar

creativeflower said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Dr Liu charges $6500 for the neurectomy. I think I'm going to have him do it. He sent me before and after pictures and they look pretty good. He told me with radiofrequency nerve ablation it's possible for the nerves to grow back, but with the neurectomy it's not possible.


HI creative flower, Im thinking of going to Dr Liu too. I have been in contact with him, just waiting to have an over the phone consult before I proceed with anything. WHen are you thinking of going? May I ask which country you will be coming from?


----------



## lil_tiga

princes99998 said:


> Hi black caviar, I just got the neurectomy procedure done yesterday, not with Dr. Liu. My legs are really weak and it's hard to walk, but it's been less than 24 hours. I feel better than yesterday already at least. I'm hoping to see at least 5 cm reduction, because my calves were pretty big to begin with. What are your measurements?



how are you now? can you walk ok? who did the neurectomy? also how large is the cut behind the knee?


----------



## crystalj

have you considered botox?


----------



## christy2

hi 

did you travel alone - which hotel did you stay at?  have you any regrets or are you really pleased that you went ahead with the op and the results so far?  

if you have posted 10 messages and wish to send a private message then if you put the cursor on the persons name at the left side of the page it should give you the option of sensing a private message as far as i can remember. 



Darakuku said:


> I'm back in Australia now. I got my left leg aspirated twice and it was very painful. Hopefully I don't have anymore hematoma. Things have definitely improved during the last couple days. I'm at day 16th post op now and I can wear 3 inches heels and be comfortable. The scars got better too. I hope I will be able to walk normal in flats next week and the swellings will subside. I was 38cm on both legs and now I'm 33.5 and 33. Dr Jong suggested that I wear my stockings for 6 months! Lucky it's going to be winter in aus so I can cover up. If anyone is considering to have op with dr Jong, you can ask me anything you want!


----------



## Mininana

Hi girls. I am sort of considering this procedure. What would you suggest? All these techniques are new to me thanks!!



Left 33,7
Right 33,6


----------



## crystalj

Botox can be injected to the calf area to help shrink the muscle. It's less invasive than undergoing surgery.


----------



## Mininana

crystalj said:


> Botox can be injected to the calf area to help shrink the muscle. It's less invasive than undergoing surgery.



This would not be permanent. Right?


----------



## babyangel11

crystalj said:


> Botox can be injected to the calf area to help shrink the muscle. It's less invasive than undergoing surgery.


 

Hi Crystal

I have tried botox several times on my calves but i dont see any results. 

I think it may work if your calves are mainly muscles. Mine have some fats as well n there doesnt seem to be results and i have stopped long time ago.

Also alot of botox is needed for calves as the muscles are large there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## babyangel11

Mininana said:


> Hi girls. I am sort of considering this procedure. What would you suggest? All these techniques are new to me thanks!!
> View attachment 2149261
> 
> 
> Left 33,7
> Right 33,6


 
Hi Mininana,

Are these calves your current calves before the calf reduction surgery?

If so, i think there is no need for you to do any surgery at all. Your calves look great and i would be happy to have such calves! 

And it is only 33cm plus!


----------



## babyangel11

creativeflower said:


> Hey I actually just got off the phone with Dr. Liu from the clinic in LA. He does both Selective Neurectomy and partial resection, but is not as experienced as Dr. Park. I think I will go to him though given the current tension between north and south korea.
> 
> Recently, I've been thinking more about Selective Neurectomy... just because the recovery is so much smoother. What negative side effects or unsatisfactory results have you guys heard about Selective Neurectomy? Also what bad news have you heard about radiofrequency? Please let me know!! Thanks


 

Hi creativeflower, 

Where would you be flying from and if you want to know about  radiofrequency, i think forummer Ashmi99 has tried before, i think it was her if im not wrong n she discourages it n went for the calf reduction with Dr Park instead. I think she has a new blog posted in her post.

I check what is Neurectomy in the web n it says :

*Neurectomy* is the surgical removal of a nerve or a section of a nerve. This procedure may be performed, for example, in cases of chronic pain where other treatments have failed. However the removal of the nerve can also cause negative effects, such as permanent numbness. A possible complication of a neurectomy is the development of a stump neuroma, which can cause painful sensations, in some cases worse than the original condition.

Im rather worried when i read about the negative effects. 

Like yourself i also dont have so many days like around 2 weeks to spare for the calf reduction surgery plus the post-op seems very long. However, its legs we are talking about so im very concerned n do not wish to have any revision surgery at all.

Besides Dr Liu in the States, do you know who else is an expert at this surgery in Asia?

Cheers.


----------



## babyangel11

Sorry i may sound silly but can anyone tell me if radiofrequency nerve or muscle ablation is the Same procedure as the Neurectomy mentioned here?

Thanks!


----------



## babyangel11

Hi all,

i just check again about this Partial Neurectomy and it says below :

*Calf reduction surgery* which explore and cut off the nerve that control the MG (Medial Gastrocnemius) to induce the atrophy of medial gastrocnemius muscle, and thus *reduce calf size*. The circumference of the calf is reduced approximately 1 to 3.5 cm.
The advantage of this method:

The procedure is quick, simple and less invasive
Postoperative recovery time is short
The disadvantage of this method:

The location and calf size reduction is unpredictable
The risk of other nerves (LG or Sol) injury is high and can resulting in gait disturbance
Remained or recurred calf muscle hypertrophy
And finally, in order to compensate the lost function of medical gastrocnemius muscle, the lateral gastrocnemius and soleus muscle can become hypertrophy and cause bowing affect or uneven contour to the calf.


----------



## Mininana

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Mininana,
> 
> Are these calves your current calves before the calf reduction surgery?
> 
> If so, i think there is no need for you to do any surgery at all. Your calves look great and i would be happy to have such calves!
> 
> And it is only 33cm plus!




oh honey you are so sweet!!!


yes, these are my natural calves. I had never thought of this surgery before, but I see all these amazing post op calves and I'm getting jealous 

are there any exercises or less invasive methods perhaps? I just want a slight improvement!!! Maybe 32cm would be super cool but I'd be happy even with 32.5-33

thanks!!!


----------



## babyangel11

Mininana said:


> oh honey you are so sweet!!!
> 
> 
> yes, these are my natural calves. I had never thought of this surgery before, but I see all these amazing post op calves and I'm getting jealous
> 
> are there any exercises or less invasive methods perhaps? I just want a slight improvement!!! Maybe 32cm would be super cool but I'd be happy even with 32.5-33
> 
> thanks!!!


 

Hi Mininana

Really! Your calves need no surgery at all! I think its better that you dont go thru such a traumatic surgery just to lose 1 cm because your calves look nice! I think i would "kill" for such calves! Lol. 

Cos if you read thru some of the posts, some of the people who went thru the calf reduction surgery and they achieved around 33cm or so n they are very happy with it. Im not even sure if i would be able to achieve 33.5cm calves after the surgery.

So keep those nice calves of yours n no surgery please! hahaha


----------



## Mininana

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Mininana
> 
> Really! Your calves need no surgery at all! I think its better that you dont go thru such a traumatic surgery just to lose 1 cm because your calves look nice! I think i would "kill" for such calves! Lol.
> 
> Cos if you read thru some of the posts, some of the people who went thru the calf reduction surgery and they achieved around 33cm or so n they are very happy with it. Im not even sure if i would be able to achieve 33.5cm calves after the surgery.
> 
> So keep those nice calves of yours n no surgery please! hahaha




aw!!! Thank you sweetie!! I'm going to try exercises in that case.
Hoping they do improve a little, I always envied those straight no muscle calves


----------



## Darakuku

christy2 said:


> hi
> 
> did you travel alone - which hotel did you stay at?  have you any regrets or are you really pleased that you went ahead with the op and the results so far?
> 
> if you have posted 10 messages and wish to send a private message then if you put the cursor on the persons name at the left side of the page it should give you the option of sensing a private message as far as i can remember.



It's been 3 weeks post op and I'm still swollen, but I definitely see a difference. I wore skinny jeans for the first time in my life this weekend over my stockings and very happy with how they look. I'm just worried about the scaring that's all. And I feel like my left leg is bigger than right which could be because of aspirations done to the left leg. 
I went alone but a friend took care of me as it would be a bit hard to dress your own wounds everyday and carrying your luggage on the first week. I rented a room 15 mins cab ride to centre for $35/night. I've got my boobs done before and it was nothing compared to this recovery process. I guess it's more mentally disturbing, and you need to be very tough the first week post op. that or maybe I'm a just a lil bit of a wuss lol


----------



## princes99998

Black Caviar said:


> Hi Princess 99998
> 
> MAy I ask where abouts you had the neurectomy performed ?
> May I also ask the cost?
> 
> My measurements are 39 and 38cm's. How much reduction are you expecting and may I ask what your measurements are?



I got mine done in Beijing with a Dr. Chen, who's affiliated with Peking University 3rd hospital i believe. It cost 31,000 RMB, so around $5000 USD (pretty expensive if you ask me). My measurements were around 39 for both leg, so we're in a similar boat. I was told that the more muscle you had to begin with, the more change you should expect. 

I'm much better now. i went out on the second day after the surgery and walking a short distance to the grocery store was torture, so there's definitely down time. third day was slightly better and i went out shopping, but still very tiring and the limp was very noticeable. walking up and down stairs was really hard and lots of people stared. yesterday was even better than 3rd day but i was still limping. today, the limp is less noticeable. 

the scar is about 2 cm. i'm not too worried, because i can just use makeup to cover it up until it fades.


----------



## babyangel11

princes99998 said:


> I got mine done in Beijing with a Dr. Chen, who's affiliated with Peking University 3rd hospital i believe. It cost 31,000 RMB, so around $5000 USD (pretty expensive if you ask me). My measurements were around 39 for both leg, so we're in a similar boat. I was told that the more muscle you had to begin with, the more change you should expect.
> 
> I'm much better now. i went out on the second day after the surgery and walking a short distance to the grocery store was torture, so there's definitely down time. third day was slightly better and i went out shopping, but still very tiring and the limp was very noticeable. walking up and down stairs was really hard and lots of people stared. yesterday was even better than 3rd day but i was still limping. today, the limp is less noticeable.
> 
> the scar is about 2 cm. i'm not too worried, because i can just use makeup to cover it up until it fades.


 
Hi Princess 99998

thanks for sharing your experiences and appreciate it because seems like you are the first one i have read on this forum who went for partial neurectomy.

Can you provide the website of Dr Chen and did you ask him if the muscles would come back or there may be bowing of the calves etc in time to come? Did he say how many percentage of his patients experience the muscles coming back? because i read online n it says one fo the cons is there is a chance it may while for partial resection, there would not be.  I have seen pictures of the bowing or the atrophy of the calves on the websites of Dr Park n Dr Jong n they look awful n require another surgery.

From what you describe i probably would prefer the downtime for neurectomy as i dont have many days to spare to stay for around 2 weeks in Korea or Taiwan. However i do not want to go thru any revision as calf reduction surgery seems like a very major n traumatic surgery as it is. 

How many days did you say in China for the total surgery and did you have to visit Dr Chen a few times? How long did he say it would take you to recover before you can walk properly and also when could you see the results? Did he perform the operation in a hospital or in his clinic and was it high tech or run-down? Also did he give you GA or epidural via the spine?

So sorry for the many questions but im keen to explore this alternative. 

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hello everyone,

I am pretty new in this forum and so glad to find you guys all experienced in calf reduction
I am also interested in doing this surgery but still need more info! 
My most scaring mentality: Did anybody have trouble during the flight time from Seoul to her home country? Coz I live in Montreal and the flight duration from Seoul to Montreal is  more than 14 hours!!


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi marshmallow,

I know that it is a long time passed from your surgery and maybe you don't check this forum anymore but I wanna try my chance. I just wanna confirm if every thing goes well with your calves. Do you have any problem with them. Do you mind if you send me some before and after pics? Although I don't have a full account yet!  

Thanks


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi luvlie21,

I found that you and marshmallow were used to be active in this forum and among those who have done calf reduction not a very very long time before.
I wanna ask the same questions from you that I asked from marshmallow.
Everything is ok with your calves?
Are you happy with the results in terms of the shape and size?
Would you send me some pics?
I hope that at least one of you guys see my posts! I am gonna do this surgery but still need time to get use to this mentality!


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi marshmallow,

I forgot to ask if you are satisfied with the size of your calves now coz apparently you were used to have some complains about decreasing in size several months after your surgery...!


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hello darlene27,

I am also thinking about doing this surgery but not decided yet. 

According to my understanding from the posts in this forum, the girls who have done this say that there is no problem with some activities such as running, aerobics and...but if you are a professional athlete, it is not recommended nor by these girls neither by Dr.Park. But I don't really know if it is because of not making the calves bigger again or because you won't be able to do a lot feeling weak in your legs! But I found the second reason more probable!

Anyway, let's see their answers to your question.


----------



## princess8642

I wish there was a magical injection to just to make them smaller . mine are so bad as much as I work out they never change


----------



## babyangel11

princess8642 said:


> I wish there was a magical injection to just to make them smaller . mine are so bad as much as I work out they never change


 
Hi Princess 99998

thanks for sharing your experiences and appreciate it because seems like you are the first one i have read on this forum who went for partial neurectomy.

Can you provide the website of Dr Chen and did you ask him if the muscles would come back or there may be bowing of the calves etc in time to come? Did he say how many percentage of his patients experience the muscles coming back? because i read online n it says one fo the cons is there is a chance it may while for partial resection, there would not be. I have seen pictures of the bowing or the atrophy of the calves on the websites of Dr Park n Dr Jong n they look awful n require another surgery.

From what you describe i probably would prefer the downtime for neurectomy as i dont have many days to spare to stay for around 2 weeks in Korea or Taiwan. However i do not want to go thru any revision as calf reduction surgery seems like a very major n traumatic surgery as it is. 

How many days did you say in China for the total surgery and did you have to visit Dr Chen a few times? How long did he say it would take you to recover before you can walk properly and also when could you see the results? Did he perform the operation in a hospital or in his clinic and was it high tech or run-down? Also did he give you GA or epidural via the spine?

So sorry for the many questions but im keen to explore this alternative. 

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## joo_joo2704

princess8642 said:


> I wish there was a magical injection to just to make them smaller . mine are so bad as much as I work out they never change


The fact is by some kinds of work out, they even get more bulky. Jumping, running fast, work out with weights, and spinning fast make your calves work more and build more muscles.
However, Pilates is recommended to make the muscles of calves smaller but for me, it is not intuitive at all how come! Muscle in general shrinks if you loose more protein that you take from food. Or when it gets paralyzed and doesn't work any more. But how Pilates can make them smaller is a big question in my mind. I can't deny it though!      . .


----------



## joo_joo2704

Does anybody know why this forum in calf reduction is kind of dead now?! Obviously there had been a peak of posts in a period o time and now they are silent. It seems that no one has done this surgery recently and those who have done many months ago are sick of posting more!


----------



## Black Caviar

princes99998 said:


> I got mine done in Beijing with a Dr. Chen, who's affiliated with Peking University 3rd hospital i believe. It cost 31,000 RMB, so around $5000 USD (pretty expensive if you ask me). My measurements were around 39 for both leg, so we're in a similar boat. I was told that the more muscle you had to begin with, the more change you should expect.
> 
> I'm much better now. i went out on the second day after the surgery and walking a short distance to the grocery store was torture, so there's definitely down time. third day was slightly better and i went out shopping, but still very tiring and the limp was very noticeable. walking up and down stairs was really hard and lots of people stared. yesterday was even better than 3rd day but i was still limping. today, the limp is less noticeable.
> 
> the scar is about 2 cm. i'm not too worried, because i can just use makeup to cover it up until it fades.


Hi Princess 9998,

How are your calves going now? Have you noticed a reduction yet from the neurectomy?

Looking forward to your response!!


----------



## christy2

Darakuku said:


> I'm back in Australia now. I got my left leg aspirated twice and it was very painful. Hopefully I don't have anymore hematoma. Things have definitely improved during the last couple days. I'm at day 16th post op now and I can wear 3 inches heels and be comfortable. The scars got better too. I hope I will be able to walk normal in flats next week and the swellings will subside. I was 38cm on both legs and now I'm 33.5 and 33. Dr Jong suggested that I wear my stockings for 6 months! Lucky it's going to be winter in aus so I can cover up. If anyone is considering to have op with dr Jong, you can ask me anything you want!


 
hi i hope that you are okay since the op - did you have an epidural or general anesthetic - also how did you pay dr jong - cash, bank transfer? I am seriously considering having this done and will be travelling some distance, i would not want to be carrying this amount of money in cash


----------



## joo_joo2704

Darakuku said:


> I'm back in Australia now. I got my left leg aspirated twice and it was very painful. Hopefully I don't have anymore hematoma. Things have definitely improved during the last couple days. I'm at day 16th post op now and I can wear 3 inches heels and be comfortable. The scars got better too. I hope I will be able to walk normal in flats next week and the swellings will subside. I was 38cm on both legs and now I'm 33.5 and 33. Dr Jong suggested that I wear my stockings for 6 months! Lucky it's going to be winter in aus so I can cover up. If anyone is considering to have op with dr Jong, you can ask me anything you want!



Hello Darakuku,
It is too late now but congratulations! It is so cool when someone sounds satisfied with her surgery. The best thing is that you got rid of aspiration I wish that you had get it done with Dr.Park so that I could ask more questions
I have a very basic question: Did you do a detailed research about this surgery before convincing yourself to do it?! Have you ever find somebody with the persistent side affect after this surgery? The only thing that scares me is the permanent side affects...I am not talking about just 1 cm asymmetry (even natural legs are rarely asymmetric)...I am just afraid of pain after long walking or running normally...
I am looking froward to your answer.


----------



## joo_joo2704

Darakuku said:


> I'm back in Australia now. I got my left leg aspirated twice and it was very painful. Hopefully I don't have anymore hematoma. Things have definitely improved during the last couple days. I'm at day 16th post op now and I can wear 3 inches heels and be comfortable. The scars got better too. I hope I will be able to walk normal in flats next week and the swellings will subside. I was 38cm on both legs and now I'm 33.5 and 33. Dr Jong suggested that I wear my stockings for 6 months! Lucky it's going to be winter in aus so I can cover up. If anyone is considering to have op with dr Jong, you can ask me anything you want!



Would you also update us with your current situation? Do you feel better now?


----------



## joo_joo2704

christy2 said:


> hi i hope that you are okay since the op - did you have an epidural or general anesthetic - also how did you pay dr jong - cash, bank transfer? I am seriously considering having this done and will be travelling some distance, i would not want to be carrying this amount of money in cash



Hello christy2, 

When are you planning to do this? I am gonna do it but i still need more self confidence!


----------



## babyangel11

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hello christy2,
> 
> When are you planning to do this? I am gonna do it but i still need more self confidence!


 

Hi Joojoo274

Are you planning for the calf reduction surgery by Dr Park or Dr Jong OR are you planning for the partial neurectomy that Princess went for? When do you intend to do it?

Im keen in this surgery too but would like to explore how are the results like for partial neurectomy first because the recovery period seems to be shorter than the former??

cheers


----------



## joo_joo2704

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Joojoo274
> 
> Are you planning for the calf reduction surgery by Dr Park or Dr Jong OR are you planning for the partial neurectomy that Princess went for? When do you intend to do it?
> 
> Im keen in this surgery too but would like to explore how are the results like for partial neurectomy first because the recovery period seems to be shorter than the former??
> 
> cheers


Hi babyangel11,

You are the fist member talking with me in this forum. I was thinking maybe my posts are just visible for myself 
I'm planning for calf resection with Dr.Park. You are right; the recovery course of neurectomy is shorter but as I found, partial resection is safer cz the nerve injury is less probable. People are different. I myself prefer the safer one although it is harder.


----------



## OneTrackMind

Joojoo
When are you going to Dr. Park? I'm also planning to go to him for partial muscle resection in August.


----------



## joo_joo2704

OneTrackMind said:


> Joojoo
> When are you going to Dr. Park? I'm also planning to go to him for partial muscle resection in August.


Hi OneTrackMind,

I am planning to do it in January. I wish I could do it early but I don't have time till then. Are you going to update your posts after your surgery frequently? How much have you studied about this surgery?


----------



## christy2

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi babyangel11,
> 
> You are the fist member talking with me in this forum. I was thinking maybe my posts are just visible for myself
> I'm planning for calf resection with Dr.Park. You are right; the recovery course of neurectomy is shorter but as I found, partial resection is safer cz the nerve injury is less probable. People are different. I myself prefer the safer one although it is harder.


 
hi joo joo
Glad that people are still using this forum,  I think that it is important to do lots of research. I have been looking into calf reduction/ partial resection since summer 2011.  Although the recovery is longer, i feel satisfied that this is safe and that i will  achieve the right result, and that there are no long term adverse side effects to having this done.  I have spoken to lots of people on here who have had the surgery and been very pleased with the results.  I have had a lot of contact with dr jong and plan to do the surgery with him in taiwan although it is miles from home.   I think that maybe people don't bother with the forum so much once they have done the surgery and made a full recovery, or possibly just send private messages rather than posting to everyone.


----------



## christy2

Darakuku said:


> It's been 3 weeks post op and I'm still swollen, but I definitely see a difference. I wore skinny jeans for the first time in my life this weekend over my stockings and very happy with how they look. I'm just worried about the scaring that's all. And I feel like my left leg is bigger than right which could be because of aspirations done to the left leg.
> I went alone but a friend took care of me as it would be a bit hard to dress your own wounds everyday and carrying your luggage on the first week. I rented a room 15 mins cab ride to centre for $35/night. I've got my boobs done before and it was nothing compared to this recovery process. I guess it's more mentally disturbing, and you need to be very tough the first week post op. that or maybe I'm a just a lil bit of a wuss lol


 
I think that it is understandable to worry about the scarring however to wear skinny jeans must feel great!  I so wish i had known when you were going as i have been looking out fo ages to time my visit with someone else also going for the op - i think that it will be hard going by myself because not only have you got the op to consider but all the travelling that will be involved and length of time by yourself in a foreign country.  Which hotel did you stay at?


----------



## joo_joo2704

christy2 said:


> hi joo joo
> Glad that people are still using this forum,  I think that it is important to do lots of research. I have been looking into calf reduction/ partial resection since summer 2011.  Although the recovery is longer, i feel satisfied that this is safe and that i will  achieve the right result, and that there are no long term adverse side effects to having this done.  I have spoken to lots of people on here who have had the surgery and been very pleased with the results.  I have had a lot of contact with dr jong and plan to do the surgery with him in taiwan although it is miles from home.   I think that maybe people don't bother with the forum so much once they have done the surgery and made a full recovery, or possibly just send private messages rather than posting to everyone.



Hi christy2,

Thanks for your answer. It is cool that you are keen in this subject. My concern is just about persistent undesirable side affects. I am still searching but it seems that the patients had been satisfied with their results. I found just one girl not satisfied ( Her calves have developed more muscles after) in another forum. I don't know with whom she had done it. I wanted her to give me more details but I haven't receive any answer yet. 
You are right about private massage but initially, I didn't have this option cz I didn't have a full account.


----------



## Darakuku

christy2 said:


> hi i hope that you are okay since the op - did you have an epidural or general anesthetic - also how did you pay dr jong - cash, bank transfer? I am seriously considering having this done and will be travelling some distance, i would not want to be carrying this amount of money in cash




Hi Christy,
I'm a bout a month post op now and I'm pretty happy with the result, the scar has healed it's just a dark line now, sticking beauty tape to make then lighter overtime. I brought cash because the rate is much better if you exchange rather then withdraw from ATM. Every time I withdraw $600 I get charged about $25-$33 which is a lot!! But I recommend withdraw from ATM if you're gonna travel heaps. Make sure you have a friend or someone to take care of you the first week. And think twice because this is a very serious operation... I had an epidural anesthetic and woke up a couple times during the op no pain but you feel you legs being worked at. A bit scary...


----------



## lil_tiga

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi babyangel11,
> 
> You are the fist member talking with me in this forum. I was thinking maybe my posts are just visible for myself
> I'm planning for calf resection with Dr.Park. You are right; the recovery course of neurectomy is shorter but as I found, partial resection is safer cz the nerve injury is less probable. People are different. I myself prefer the safer one although it is harder.



hello  i think calf resection is actually the more dangerous, operations on legs have a way higher chance of blood clots. nerve injury could cause pain if it's damaged but that can be fixed with nerve ablation, other than that i don't think it could be life-risking. Also you should consider the risk of flying, but i think the compression stockings help with blood flow a lot. I guess it is just weighing up your options :/ no other method can match the reduction that resection gives


----------



## lil_tiga

Hello so i am booked in for mid may if anyone wants to join? i opted for nerve ablation, has anyone heard anything good/bad about it? i'll keep you guys updated


----------



## Black Caviar

Has anyone on this forum had a selective neurectomy? If so can you please share your experience?


----------



## Black Caviar

Hi Lil Tiga,

I believe a selective neurectomy produces more of a decrease than nerve ablation....


----------



## christy2

Darakuku said:


> Hi Christy,
> I'm a bout a month post op now and I'm pretty happy with the result, the scar has healed it's just a dark line now, sticking beauty tape to make then lighter overtime. I brought cash because the rate is much better if you exchange rather then withdraw from ATM. Every time I withdraw $600 I get charged about $25-$33 which is a lot!! But I recommend withdraw from ATM if you're gonna travel heaps. Make sure you have a friend or someone to take care of you the first week. And think twice because this is a very serious operation... I had an epidural anesthetic and woke up a couple times during the op no pain but you feel you legs being worked at. A bit scary...


 
hi darakuku

sounds like you are doing really well - i have asked dr jong about having a general anesthetic rather than epidural - that does sound pretty scary to me feeling awake during the op/ or even just feeling aware of what is going on!   i may look into this a bit more.  i have been searching for some form of surgery that would reduced my calves, for probably over 20 years, though only came across this forum by chance a couple of years ago - it was fantastic just to hear from other people with the same problem.  i certainly don't think that having the op is an easy solution and i admire yourself and all the other people on other that have had the guts to go through with this.  i still haven't got the courage to mention it to those around me as they will think i have gone mad - but this is how much this problem affects my life - for me to be willing to travel half way around the world and go through this op!


----------



## christy2

darlene27 said:


> Hello! I read on some of your posts that you are going to Grand. How much did they quote you? If nerve ablation is better than muscle ablation, wouldn't a resection be better than the two? Apart from the scarring issue, why choose for radiofrequency ablation over muscle resection? I'm interested in reducing my calves as well.


 
i hope everything goes well - good luck and please let us know how you go on


----------



## christy2

darlene27 said:


> Thanks christy! I originally want to have a v-line surgery and since I will be going under, I thought that it would be better if I did it together with another surgery. I have been going through your posts and was curious to know, why taiwan? Why not Korea or some local plastic surgery clinic in your area?


 
hi darlene
Unfortunately there is nothing like this in the Uk or in Europe - I wish there was, I  probably would have done it by now.  I found a place in germany though they do full removal rather than partial resection. I originally contacted Dr park in Korea though from what I remember, I did not receive a very helpful response to my first email so I contacted dr jong - he has been most helpful in answering all of  my questions so far and have I have been in contact with him since 2011- he is also willing to do some lipo around knees and ankles at the same time.  Taiwan also seems a relatively safe place to travel alone, from the research i have done.  Although the recovery will be long I have not found an alternative to this that would be as effective in the long term.   Where are you going - what is v-line surgery?


----------



## babyangel11

christy2 said:


> hi darlene
> Unfortunately there is nothing like this in the Uk or in Europe - I wish there was, I probably would have done it by now. I found a place in germany though they do full removal rather than partial resection. I originally contacted Dr park in Korea though from what I remember, I did not receive a very helpful response to my first email so I contacted dr jong - he has been most helpful in answering all of my questions so far and have I have been in contact with him since 2011- he is also willing to do some lipo around knees and ankles at the same time. Taiwan also seems a relatively safe place to travel alone, from the research i have done. Although the recovery will be long I have not found an alternative to this that would be as effective in the long term. Where are you going - what is v-line surgery?


 

Hi Christy2

I have also written to both Dr Park n Dr Jong before n both are friendly. Actually i prefer going to Taiwan than Korea as i can speak Mandarin well but not the korean lanaguage.

However because Dr Jong removes an additional muscle Sol which Dr Park is strictly against it n thats why i am thinking about going to Dr Park. 

Also i read in one of the recent posts that a forummer went to Dr Jong and during the post-surgery period she was in discomfort or something like that n she requested to see Dr Jong but he said he was tied up n wouldnt be able to see her till around 10 days later. I was rather shocked n wonder what would happen to me if i were to travel alone there n im in need of help n what would happen?? So now im thinking of going to Dr Park instead.

I read about a forummer who went for partial neurectomy n im trying to find out more as it seems that the recovery period is shorter.


----------



## joo_joo2704

darlene27 said:


> Taiwan, Korea, China.... It does not really matter as long as you are comfortable doing the procedure and trust the surgeon doing it, then you will be fine. I just like Korea since I have not been there and there beauty "standards" are more appealing in my opinion.
> 
> I have not chosen which calf procedure to perform yet because there are so many options.
> 
> V-line surgery is the narrowing your jaw angles (and chin in some cases) to make it more of a v shape, but not too pointed. Imagine having a square shape face. Clip the lower corners and you will have a more, defined and angular jaw. Reduce the chin a little bit more and you'll have a v-line jaw. I think that it will make my face look slimmer and more feminine. That is why I want to do it.


Hi darlene,

I am super excited that this forum is getting alive again! 
darlene! you mentioned a very good point: it does not matter where you go for this surgery, it only matters if you trust on the surgeon or not! Im planning to go to Korea because of the same thing that you said: There, beauty "standards" are more appealing in my opinion.... haha! But the other people can have the same mentality about china or Taiwan. I hope that everyone gets satisfied with the results where ever they go for this purpose
If you go through the previous posts, you can find the girls have written that they didn't have any problem with running or aerobics which they used to do before the surgery.


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi all,

Does anybody know if calf resection also affect on the lateral muscle even if the surgery is just done on the medial one?! Cz in the pictures, I can see that the lateral one has shrunken although the operation is done only on the medial muscle! I think I read somewhere that the lateral muscle also gets temporarily paralyzed and then shrinks...but I am not sure...!  So any information from you guys?!


----------



## joo_joo2704

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Christy2
> 
> I have also written to both Dr Park n Dr Jong before n both are friendly. Actually i prefer going to Taiwan than Korea as i can speak Mandarin well but not the korean lanaguage.
> 
> However because Dr Jong removes an additional muscle Sol which Dr Park is strictly against it n thats why i am thinking about going to Dr Park.
> 
> Also i read in one of the recent posts that a forummer went to Dr Jong and during the post-surgery period she was in discomfort or something like that n she requested to see Dr Jong but he said he was tied up n wouldnt be able to see her till around 10 days later. I was rather shocked n wonder what would happen to me if i were to travel alone there n im in need of help n what would happen?? So now im thinking of going to Dr Park instead.
> 
> I read about a forummer who went for partial neurectomy n im trying to find out more as it seems that the recovery period is shorter.


I just wanna let you guys know that I also sent more than 4 emails to Dr.Park and he answered to them very carefully and patiently each time. I have never contacted with Dr.Jong though.


----------



## lil_tiga

darlene27 said:


> Hello! I read on some of your posts that you are going to Grand. How much did they quote you? If nerve ablation is better than muscle ablation, wouldn't a resection be better than the two? Apart from the scarring issue, why choose for radiofrequency ablation over muscle resection? I'm interested in reducing my calves as well.



hello they quoted me a maximum of $2500. the reason i chose against muscle resection is because it is a more serious operation, and longer recovery time. honestly i just hope for an inch reduction which is possible with nerve ablation but if you want more than that i think muscle resection is better. hope that helps


----------



## lil_tiga

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anybody know if calf resection also affect on the lateral muscle even if the surgery is just done on the medial one?! Cz in the pictures, I can see that the lateral one has shrunken although the operation is done only on the medial muscle! I think I read somewhere that the lateral muscle also gets temporarily paralyzed and then shrinks...but I am not sure...!  So any information from you guys?!



Hi maybe it can go either way. Some people the lateral muscle becomes larger as it compensates for the muscle loss. I think everyone on here had both muscles reduced though


----------



## Black Caviar

princes99998 said:


> Hi black caviar, I just got the neurectomy procedure done yesterday, not with Dr. Liu. My legs are really weak and it's hard to walk, but it's been less than 24 hours. I feel better than yesterday already at least. I'm hoping to see at least 5 cm reduction, because my calves were pretty big to begin with. What are your measurements?


Hi Princes

How are you going now after your neurectomy? Have you noticed much of a difference yet?


----------



## Black Caviar

Has anyone on this forum had a neurectomy to reduce their calves? If so please share. I am keen to hear from anyone who has had this procedure


----------



## Black Caviar

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Christy2
> 
> I have also written to both Dr Park n Dr Jong before n both are friendly. Actually i prefer going to Taiwan than Korea as i can speak Mandarin well but not the korean lanaguage.
> 
> However because Dr Jong removes an additional muscle Sol which Dr Park is strictly against it n thats why i am thinking about going to Dr Park.
> 
> Also i read in one of the recent posts that a forummer went to Dr Jong and during the post-surgery period she was in discomfort or something like that n she requested to see Dr Jong but he said he was tied up n wouldnt be able to see her till around 10 days later. I was rather shocked n wonder what would happen to me if i were to travel alone there n im in need of help n what would happen?? So now im thinking of going to Dr Park instead.
> 
> I read about a forummer who went for partial neurectomy n im trying to find out more as it seems that the recovery period is shorter.


Hi Baby Angel,

Did you manage to find out any more information about the forummer who went for a neurectomy? Was it on this forum that you read about it?


----------



## princes99998

HI guys, 

I posted a while ago about my neurectomy procedure. I did the surgery on April 16th, so it's been almost a month. My legs have shrunk around 1.5-2 cm... I'm certainly not satisfied with the result yet, and I'm hoping for more of a reduction. My measurements were 39 and 38.5, so now i'm around 37.5 each (in the monring... in evening they are bigger). Apparently the results take 1 to 3 months to show up. I have a feeling that I'm not going to be satisfied... not sure if I would recommend this procedure at this point, so I recommend everyone wait a few more months for my updates before deciding to do it. After all, I had very muscular calves to begin with and if it doesn't work for me, it might be an even worse option for you guys. 

 It's still a bit difficult for me to walk barefoot or with ballet flats. I find it much easier to walk in heels/wedges, as these shoes require you to use thigh muscle rather than calf muscle.


----------



## Black Caviar

princes99998 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I posted a while ago about my neurectomy procedure. I did the surgery on April 16th, so it's been almost a month. My legs have shrunk around 1.5-2 cm... I'm certainly not satisfied with the result yet, and I'm hoping for more of a reduction. My measurements were 39 and 38.5, so now i'm around 37.5 each (in the monring... in evening they are bigger). Apparently the results take 1 to 3 months to show up. I have a feeling that I'm not going to be satisfied... not sure if I would recommend this procedure at this point, so I recommend everyone wait a few more months for my updates before deciding to do it. After all, I had very muscular calves to begin with and if it doesn't work for me, it might be an even worse option for you guys.
> 
> It's still a bit difficult for me to walk barefoot or with ballet flats. I find it much easier to walk in heels/wedges, as these shoes require you to use thigh muscle rather than calf muscle.


Hi Princess,

Great to hear from you.
Although its only been a month, I think 2 cm's is a great start! I have done heaps and heaps of research on the neurectomy procedure and read quite a few journal articles on the procedure and it says that it takes up to 6 months to notice the full effect.... with that said, i think 2cm's in 1 month is a great result!
If possible do you have an email address I can contact you on? I have booked my procedure in September and was wondering if I could ask you a few questions?


----------



## princes99998

hey black caviar, where did you read 6 months and where are you doing it? i think i've also read quite a few studies, but not in-depth. the six months figure gives me more hope that they will shrink even more lol

yes, feel free to email. my email is amandacupcakes9999@yahoo.ca (excuse the silly email)


----------



## Black Caviar

princes99998 said:


> hey black caviar, where did you read 6 months and where are you doing it? i think i've also read quite a few studies, but not in-depth. the six months figure gives me more hope that they will shrink even more lol
> 
> yes, feel free to email. my email is amandacupcakes9999@yahoo.ca (excuse the silly email)


Thanks Princes99998,

I've sent you an email


----------



## joo_joo2704

darlene27 said:


> It really is a subjective thing since we have different personal standards and perceptions. Really? That is great news! I admit to be tooooooo lazy to read all of the posts here:busted I was too scared of getting this done because I really love the outdoors. Do you have any clinics you can recommend?


I was also so scared: What if I wouldn't be able to run on thread mil anymore ( the thing I usually do to maintain my current weight)!! I have been regularly physically active from my childhood and I had zero idea how to give up! Although it takes a long time to come back to your exercises or feel strong enough to walk or jog for a quite long time outdoors, it is fairly possible.
I wanna go to OZ cosmetic clinic where Dr.Park does this surgery. How bout you?


----------



## ppoi

Darakuku said:


> Hi Christy,
> I'm a bout a month post op now and I'm pretty happy with the result, the scar has healed it's just a dark line now, sticking beauty tape to make then lighter overtime. I brought cash because the rate is much better if you exchange rather then withdraw from ATM. Every time I withdraw $600 I get charged about $25-$33 which is a lot!! But I recommend withdraw from ATM if you're gonna travel heaps. Make sure you have a friend or someone to take care of you the first week. And think twice because this is a very serious operation... I had an epidural anesthetic and woke up a couple times during the op no pain but you feel you legs being worked at. A bit scary...




Hi darakuku 
May I know why you chose to go to dr Jong and not dr park? I'm planning to go for the op this September hopfully but still deciding between the two. I'm a bit shocked when you said you were awake during the op but yeah thanks goodness your op is successful and I'm glad you are happy with the results. Could it be possible to show me your before and after photo? I have not been to the forum for some time and I need to have my encouragement back as I don't know why I'm so scared to go for the op now. lol


----------



## babyangel11

Hi recently i came across an article in yahoo about sex crime issue in Korea (see link below) and wonder if you gals have heard it as well n if its true. Im just concerned if going there for surgery would have any problems.

http://sg.news.yahoo.com/korean-police-beef-war-sex-crimes-054002755.html


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi, is anyone going to Korea this August? I'm planning to stay there for 2-3 weeks! Please PM me!!!


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi guys, I've booked my surgery with Dr. Park at the end of July. I am wondering if anyone will be going to do their surgery around that time. I will probably stay in Seoul for 16 days. I am super scared and excited, and hopefully I can find a girl who is doing this with me. Thanks!! 

I am from Canada btw. 

and finally my dream will come true in 2 months...

i have follow this forum post for more than one year, it seems to be dead now. I wonder if there are any active forum posts that is similar to this. Thanks!


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu. I just found this forum and signed up today. I am so excited for you! I wish I had that time off to join you, but I'll probably do it spring of next year. I was sick this ski season so I couldn't snowboard much which I plan to remedy 2013-14. I will be following your progress as you like to snowboard as well. I fear having the surgery and not be able to do sharp turns for bumps and the trees!

Don't forget about this site! Please!


----------



## ffxlulu

Skim3 said:


> Ffxlulu. I just found this forum and signed up today. I am so excited for you! I wish I had that time off to join you, but I'll probably do it spring of next year. I was sick this ski season so I couldn't snowboard much which I plan to remedy 2013-14. I will be following your progress as you like to snowboard as well. I fear having the surgery and not be able to do sharp turns for bumps and the trees!
> 
> Don't forget about this site! Please!



Hey Skim3,

My original plan was to go next year spring time after the snowboarding season ends. But I just get super depressed when summer arrived and want to do this surgery soon. Dr.Park said I can resume snowboarding several months after the surgery. I am not sure if I can resume snowboarding this year. But I will keep an update for those who loves to snowboard/skii. 

Anyone know if there is a place where I can rent ps3 console or something? I heard gaming can reduce the pain a lot.


----------



## linney

ffxlulu,

i have been reading up on this site for the last few months and really want to get calf surgery done with dr. park.  please do keep us informed of your progress!  i love snowboarding as well and would love to be able to continue doing so post surgery.  i'm aiming to go to korea in september.

thanks, 
linney


----------



## ffxlulu

linney said:


> ffxlulu,
> 
> i have been reading up on this site for the last few months and really want to get calf surgery done with dr. park.  please do keep us informed of your progress!  i love snowboarding as well and would love to be able to continue doing so post surgery.  i'm aiming to go to korea in september.
> 
> thanks,
> linney



hey linney,

why don't you join me for August instead. You might still have enough time to recover for the upcoming snowboarding season


----------



## Skim3

Oh my gosh, guys, I wish I could join you this year! Sending out positive vibes  on your very speedy recovery for the slopes this year! Maybe for hose who want to go with someone, you should post on the "Asian nose"  threads. It seems like people are going all the time and have to stay at least a week.


----------



## Oz gal

Hi everyone!

I'm also keen to undergo the calf reduction surgery with dr park in Korea.
I've big and muscular calves around 38cm each side. Do you guys have any success stories or experiences to share?

Princes99998 - how are you feeling now? Any improvement in your calf size?

Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Skim3

Oz gal, I'm hoping to do this April of next year. We can hobble together to our follow ups if you want company!


----------



## ffxlulu

It took me a while to read through this whole thread. Whenever one of the girls describe their calves after surgery, I feel light headed and have to stop. Do anyone of you girls feel that way too? lol
What's funny is that I've decided to do this surgery in two months. I really hope I have the courage to get through this, but somehow I still cannot find any girls who's doing this surgery in August. Is it a bad time or something?


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu-
Oh I wish I could just get it done and over with! So you're lucky! I do get lightheaded reading it too! I feel like I have 10 months to memorize Korean phrases like "that hurts!" , "I'm still awake!", and "how long is it going to look that way?"  . I'm just kidding! All the posts an people with the partial gastrocnectomy have been really good!i haven't really heard of any regrets.


----------



## lilpieceofheave

Fixlulu

I'm also going to do the surgery late July. When is the exact date of yours?

I have booked this surgery last year n  im getting so worried n excited each day closer to the actual date


----------



## linney

ffxlulu said:


> hey linney,
> 
> why don't you join me for August instead. You might still have enough time to recover for the upcoming snowboarding season


hi ffxlulu,

i thought about going in august, but one of my best friends is getting married during that month.  i didn't want to take the chance that i might be still recovering if i get it done then.  when are you going in august?  how exciting!

linney


----------



## ffxlulu

lilpieceofheave said:


> Fixlulu
> 
> I'm also going to do the surgery late July. When is the exact date of yours?
> 
> I have booked this surgery last year n  im getting so worried n excited each day closer to the actual date



omg!! I'm planning to book my flight tomorrow from July 26-Aug 14 to Seoul and plan to stay at the Young Dong Hotel. After my flight is confirmed, I will be booking my surgery date on July 29th. Are you going to do your surgery at Dr. Park? If so, lets plan to do this together!  When is your exact date?


----------



## ffxlulu

linney said:


> hi ffxlulu,
> 
> i thought about going in august, but one of my best friends is getting married during that month.  i didn't want to take the chance that i might be still recovering if i get it done then.  when are you going in august?  how exciting!
> 
> linney



oh damn! I will be going around end of July.


----------



## cranberri100

I have been considering calf reduction surgery for what feels like forever now, and it definitely makes me nervous.  My calves are around 37cm, and for some reason I think this surgery would make a huge difference in my confidence and how I carry myself.  Reading the updates on this site has provided a lot of insight, and I'm planning a trip within the next year or so :S.  I wish the best of luck to everyone who is going through with it in the near future! I'll keep checking in on this forum to see how you're all doing .


----------



## ffxlulu

Did anyone use a wheelchair to travel around instead of staying in bed? lol


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi girls, 

I've booked surgery with Dr. Park on July 29th. I will be going through spinal anesthesia which I'm really worried about too. But since I've decided to let Dr. Park cut part of my calf muscles out, I might as well accept this method. I seriously CANNOT wait to do this surgery. Everyone around me are super against it . They seriously do NOT understand what it is like to be a female who has huge calves. I went to cottage yesterday and decided to show off my calves one last time (since i usually hide them)
and someone criticized my calves right in my face saying "your calves are fking huge". This usually bugs me soo much, but I just smiled and said thanks. Knowing that they will be fixed soon.. one more month..


----------



## ffxlulu

http://cosmeticsurgeryuglyside.blogspot.ca/2008/12/class-action-suit-prevails-against-2.html

everyone please read this. Do you think Dr Park is part of this??


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi ffxlulu,

I can completely realize what you feel about your calves now. I am also planning to do this surgery in this January hopefully. I can realize your fear about the op and the thing that makes it worse is that the people around make us more scared! But do not pay attention to them cause they don't know anything about this surgery except its scaring name! I wish I could have it done in August cz for wearing those special socks after the op, I wouldn't have any problem in the cold weather 
I also found the same article which you posted the link of when I was researching about calf reduction...And I got scared if it is related to Dr.park or not...and then the only thing that made me feel better was his website in which he has claimed he had done this op for many years with no serious complain. But anyway, let's see the other guys' comments on it. It is so good that you are reading about this op in the internet and I made sure that I am not the only interested person who is seriously researching about it 
Please share any important thing that you find. Thanks a lot


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Hi guys, I've booked my surgery with Dr. Park at the end of July. I am wondering if anyone will be going to do their surgery around that time. I will probably stay in Seoul for 16 days. I am super scared and excited, and hopefully I can find a girl who is doing this with me. Thanks!!
> 
> I am from Canada btw.
> 
> and finally my dream will come true in 2 months...
> 
> i have follow this forum post for more than one year, it seems to be dead now. I wonder if there are any active forum posts that is similar to this. Thanks!


I just got that you are from Canada like me I was recently thinking that the people who have done this op are all from the states or Australia or Europe as I saw in the posts...and probably I would be the only one from Canada goes for it! So I believe that you have chosen the best time for the op cause it gets cold enough in September to cover your post-op socks inside your pants. BC doesn't get that cold though!


----------



## cranberri100

joo_joo2704 said:


> I just got that you are from Canada like me I was recently thinking that the people who have done this op are all from the states or Australia or Europe as I saw in the posts...and probably I would be the only one from Canada goes for it! So I believe that you have chosen the best time for the op cause it gets cold enough in September to cover your post-op socks inside your pants. BC doesn't get that cold though!


I'm from Canada, too! Good luck with the surgery.  I hope you can share your recovery with us!


----------



## joo_joo2704

cranberri100 said:


> I'm from Canada, too! Good luck with the surgery.  I hope you can share your recovery with us!


So cooll! Thanks! Do you also want to do it? If so,when?


----------



## ffxlulu

lilpieceofheave said:


> Fixlulu
> 
> I'm also going to do the surgery late July. When is the exact date of yours?
> 
> I have booked this surgery last year n  im getting so worried n excited each day closer to the actual date



hey lilpieceofheave,

I've booked my surgery on July 29th. I'm really scared and worried, and I was wondering if I can get your contact and meet up. I can't PM you somehow, I hope you can see this!


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi Joo & cranberri,

that's awesome! more canadians here! I wish we go around the same time for surgery..


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Hi Joo & cranberri,
> 
> that's awesome! more canadians here! I wish we go around the same time for surgery..


I wish I could...! I strongly desire to have it done ASAP! But please update us with your status in the post-op whenever you feel well enough to write Good luck with your surgery


----------



## cranberri100

joo_joo2704 said:


> So cooll! Thanks! Do you also want to do it? If so,when?


I've seriously been thinking about it! I'll be travelling around Asia in March, and figured why not just do it while already in the area near the end of my trip (it's not until 2014, so I still have a lot of time to do some research and put some more thought into it).


----------



## joo_joo2704

cranberri100 said:


> I've seriously been thinking about it! I'll be travelling around Asia in March, and figured why not just do it while already in the area near the end of my trip (it's not until 2014, so I still have a lot of time to do some research and put some more thought into it).


My plan is kind of similar to yours but I am gonna do it a little bit earlier!


----------



## Skim3

ffxlulu said:


> http://cosmeticsurgeryuglyside.blogspot.ca/2008/12/class-action-suit-prevails-against-2.html
> 
> everyone please read this. Do you think Dr Park is part of this??



Ffxlulu! It's July! I am so excited for you. April 2014 is not coming soon enough for me. I think that article was mainly about the nerve ablation not the surgical myomectomy. I will be sending positive vibes your way on the 29th!


----------



## ffxlulu

Thank you for your support guys! I will update my post-op status for sure! If you guys do know anyone going around end of July to August. Please let me know! Thanks!

counting days~~


----------



## Skim3

cranberri100 said:


> I've seriously been thinking about it! I'll be travelling around Asia in March, and figured why not just do it while already in the area near the end of my trip (it's not until 2014, so I still have a lot of time to do some research and put some more thought into it).



Cranberri100!
If you go in April let me know! Misery loved company! My plan is April as long as I don't chicken out. I still wonder what they mean by "aspiration" of fluid and post-op "massage". They are inspirational and calming words, but I think they are deceiving! I will just keep thinking "my aspiration is to fit into my golden goose boots with my jeans tucked in!".


----------



## joo_joo2704

Skim3 said:


> Cranberri100!
> If you go in April let me know! Misery loved company! My plan is April as long as I don't chicken out. I still wonder what they mean by "aspiration" of fluid and post-op "massage". They are inspirational and calming words, but I think they are deceiving! I will just keep thinking "my aspiration is to fit into my golden goose boots with my jeans tucked in!".


There is some blood that accumulates in the resected muscle in the post-op. It is necessary to remove it and it is called aspiration otherwise it causes the muscle fibers stick together and in turn makes serious problems. Aspiration should be done regularly by a syringe. The doctor does it in the period of time (about two weeks) that you stay there but you have to do it by yourself after coming back home until you recognize that there is no need of doing it anymore. The doctor will teach you how to aspirate and when you get done with it. I hope that you are not scared now ( sorry if I scared you). I got really worried the first time that I heard about aspiration and the procedure but I felt better when I read a lot of posts that the girls had described their experience and did not have any problem with aspiration. You can also ask someone else ( a family doctor or a nurse...) to do it for you if you think it is hard. You can definitely do it by yourself  though


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> There is some blood that accumulates in the resected muscle in the post-op. It is necessary to remove it and it is called aspiration otherwise it causes the muscle fibers stick together and in turn makes serious problems. Aspiration should be done regularly by a syringe. The doctor does it in the period of time (about two weeks) that you stay there but you have to do it by yourself after coming back home until you recognize that there is no need of doing it anymore. The doctor will teach you how to aspirate and when you get done with it. I hope that you are not scared now ( sorry if I scared you). I got really worried the first time that I heard about aspiration and the procedure but I felt better when I read a lot of posts that the girls had described their experience and did not have any problem with aspiration. You can also ask someone else ( a family doctor or a nurse...) to do it for you if you think it is hard. You can definitely do it by yourself  though



I'm also worried about spinal anesthesia. It sounds painful.  :cry:


----------



## ffxlulu

So we are required to buy SinEcch Arnica Montana pills for post-op that helps to reduce swelling and bruising. The problem is I can't find it in Canada. :imgbroken:


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu
Try this website: http://m.makemeheal.com/mmh/home.do
If you have any trouble let me know, I'll send you some!


----------



## Skim3

joo_joo2704 said:


> There is some blood that accumulates in the resected muscle in the post-op. It is necessary to remove it and it is called aspiration otherwise it causes the muscle fibers stick together and in turn makes serious problems. Aspiration should be done regularly by a syringe. The doctor does it in the period of time (about two weeks) that you stay there but you have to do it by yourself after coming back home until you recognize that there is no need of doing it anymore. The doctor will teach you how to aspirate and when you get done with it. I hope that you are not scared now ( sorry if I scared you). I got really worried the first time that I heard about aspiration and the procedure but I felt better when I read a lot of posts that the girls had described their experience and did not have any problem with aspiration. You can also ask someone else ( a family doctor or a nurse...) to do it for you if you think it is hard. You can definitely do it by yourself  though



Thanks joojoo 2704! Now I will find something else to obsess about!


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> So we are required to buy SinEcch Arnica Montana pills for post-op that helps to reduce swelling and bruising. The problem is I can't find it in Canada. :imgbroken:


I am sure that we won't have any problem with the medication needed in the post-op cause the doctor will prescribe enough to buy from the hospital or where ever in there so we will still have them after coming back home!


----------



## joo_joo2704

Skim3 said:


> Thanks joojoo 2704! Now I will find something else to obsess about!


Your're welcome. Anyway, the fact is it's a surgery; obsession is so natural


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> I'm also worried about spinal anesthesia. It sounds painful.  :cry:


Me too! But I am wondering if they directly start from spinal anesthesia or do something earlier so we feel less pain!


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> Me too! But I am wondering if they directly start from spinal anesthesia or do something earlier so we feel less pain!



Do you guys know why he choose Spinal Anesthesia instead of General Anesthesia? Doesn't Spinal Anesthesia have a greater chance to hit a nerve ?


----------



## cranberri100

jackkki said:


> im 4 months post op.  the shape of the legs really do change.  my calves are more shapely than month 2.  legs still looks bowed but not as much as before since the inner area of the calves filled in a little.  i don't feel the stiffness of my legs anymore when getting up and walking after lying or sitting down for a while.  my legs feel stronger.  However, I haven't tried jogging yet.  there is still slight swelling in the ankles but has improved.  My heels do not hurt anymore.  feeling so much better.


Hi jackkki!
I was just wondering if you had any updates for us now that it's been (I think) over a year.  Hope you're doing well!


----------



## cranberri100

ffxlulu said:


> Do you guys know why he choose Spinal Anesthesia instead of General Anesthesia? Doesn't Spinal Anesthesia have a greater chance to hit a nerve ?


I'm not too sure about this, but after doing a quick google search, a spinal anesthesia is similar to an epidural (what they use during labour), and I would assume it's fairly safe if it's used on pregnant women.  They use spinal anesthesia for lower body procedures (http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/007413.htm).  Hope that helps!


----------



## Skim3

I agree, spinal surgeries are common and are safe to do. I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## ffxlulu

does anyone of you guys know anyone who experience pregnancy after they got the surgery done? I was wondering if there are any consequences since you need strong legs at that time.


----------



## ffxlulu

cranberri100 said:


> I'm not too sure about this, but after doing a quick google search, a spinal anesthesia is similar to an epidural (what they use during labour), and I would assume it's fairly safe if it's used on pregnant women.  They use spinal anesthesia for lower body procedures (http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/007413.htm).  Hope that helps!


Thanks for the info! I've confirmed it with Dr. Park too! He also said the same thing.


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Thanks for the info! I've confirmed it with Dr. Park too! He also said the same thing.


Hi ffxlulu,

Did you also get any information from Dr.park about pregnancy after the surgery? I think after a year, pregnancy should be fine.


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu! Two weeks! Already sending out positive vibes!


----------



## MyDeepestSecret

guys!! i have wondered all my life why do i have rily big muscle on my front leg? i mean my calves are already huge but also my front legs are huge i mean wtf is it common and can it be fixed??


----------



## joo_joo2704

MyDeepestSecret said:


> guys!! i have wondered all my life why do i have rily big muscle on my front leg? i mean my calves are already huge but also my front legs are huge i mean wtf is it common and can it be fixed??


MyDeepestSecret!

We should first see your leg pics to answer! kidding!!!
I think the best way to know if you can fix them or not is to ask from a surgeon who does this op. You can google " oz clinic korea" and find Dr.Park's clinic website. In the home page, you can browes into "consultation" and then find his email address. Just send him your leg pics+some other info that you will find  necessary in that page; he will let you know if calf reduction surgery works or not. You can also try the other surgeons that the girls have already done this op with ( you can find their names in previous pages of this forum) and know their opinions although I couldn't find their email addresses.


----------



## ffxlulu

Skim3 said:


> Ffxlulu! Two weeks! Already sending out positive vibes!



Thanks Skim! I have been so desperate to get this surgery done to the point I have been training myself to sleep on my back and elevate my legs for more than a year. I'm getting more nervous as days pass by and I recently had nightmares about it.


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu-
Of course you'd have nerves flare up! It's a big deal! But just think of the boots you can fit into, the jeans you cal put on without having to bend over to pull the pant leg over your calves and bat off wear shorts with out wanting to hide behind a bush or tablecloth! I am going to have my consultation soon, but I have a feeling that h won't be blue to take off enough to be proportional to my I as I'm really short. But it will definitely be worth it!


----------



## ffxlulu

Skim3 said:


> Ffxlulu-
> Of course you'd have nerves flare up! It's a big deal! But just think of the boots you can fit into, the jeans you cal put on without having to bend over to pull the pant leg over your calves and bat off wear shorts with out wanting to hide behind a bush or tablecloth! I am going to have my consultation soon, but I have a feeling that h won't be blue to take off enough to be proportional to my I as I'm really short. But it will definitely be worth it!



Thanks for the comfort Skim3! Where are you planning to have consultation?


----------



## cranberri100

ffxlulu said:


> Thanks Skim! I have been so desperate to get this surgery done to the point I have been training myself to sleep on my back and elevate my legs for more than a year. I'm getting more nervous as days pass by and I recently had nightmares about it.


It's good that you're preparing yourself, both physically and mentally .  Sending out so many positive vibes from this side of the world!


----------



## 18busy

hey all! i'm a newbies here  been reading this thread since forever!! 
i'm interested in visiting Dr.Park, probably next year. Is anyone interested in doing the surgery too??


----------



## Skim3

18busy-
Me! Me! Me! Me!  yes I am interested, I just have a hard time trying to figure out how to get a month off! I think the best I can hope for is 16 days. I have really weird and bowed legs so I need to see from him (Dr. Park) if he thinks it will turn out ok. I would like to have the surgery done in April of next year.

Ffxlulu- 
You're my hero! I think you timed it perfectly for snowboarding later this year. Have a good trip and let us know how you're doing!


----------



## 18busy

Skim3 said:


> 18busy-
> Me! Me! Me! Me!  yes I am interested, I just have a hard time trying to figure out how to get a month off! I think the best I can hope for is 16 days. I have really weird and bowed legs so I need to see from him (Dr. Park) if he thinks it will turn out ok. I would like to have the surgery done in April of next year.
> 
> Ffxlulu-
> You're my hero! I think you timed it perfectly for snowboarding later this year. Have a good trip and let us know how you're doing!


I'm visiting Korea end of Dec so I will probably have a consultation with Dr.Park, just to have more ideas on the surgery 

I'm still not sure exactly when i'm gonna have the surgery tho... my calves circumstances are 35cm for both legs, oh and i'm 158cm. My friends are telling me not to do it cause my calves don't seem like a big problem but whenever i look at those koreans artists with super skinny legs, i really have the urge to do it! hahahaha!


----------



## BCros

Hi everyone! Im new to this site and I registered for this topic alone. I was just wondering how much did you have to spend all in all for the surgery, flight, food, hotel etc. Did you have to bring cash? If so, is it in korean won or your local currency? Lastly, how were you able to afford the surgery? Did you have to save up for a long time? Thanks.


----------



## ffxlulu

18busy said:


> I'm visiting Korea end of Dec so I will probably have a consultation with Dr.Park, just to have more ideas on the surgery
> 
> I'm still not sure exactly when i'm gonna have the surgery tho... my calves circumstances are 35cm for both legs, oh and i'm 158cm. My friends are telling me not to do it cause my calves don't seem like a big problem but whenever i look at those koreans artists with super skinny legs, i really have the urge to do it! hahahaha!



ya my calves circumference are around 35 cm too. To me, its not the measurement, it's the size which bothers me the most.


----------



## ffxlulu

BCros said:


> Hi everyone! Im new to this site and I registered for this topic alone. I was just wondering how much did you have to spend all in all for the surgery, flight, food, hotel etc. Did you have to bring cash? If so, is it in korean won or your local currency? Lastly, how were you able to afford the surgery? Did you have to save up for a long time? Thanks.



I'm bringing USD for surgery and converted some cash to won. You prob have to save around 10k USD for everything which includes a bit of shopping.


----------



## BCros

ffxlulu said:


> I'm bringing USD for surgery and converted some cash to won. You prob have to save around 10k USD for everything which includes a bit of shopping.


Is it okay to brigg 10000usd in cash to korea? Did you use credit cards there?


----------



## Gera36 Rus

Hello! Please hearth of information on the operation, the muscles after a photo to my mail maaaaria87@mail.ru.
Sorry for the english, Google)


----------



## ffxlulu

BCros said:


> Is it okay to brigg 10000usd in cash to korea? Did you use credit cards there?



well i already paid the flight so.. i will be bringing just less than 10k in cash .. i will plan to use credit card for shopping too. 

Thanks Skim3, but i'm scared i might not be fully recovered for snowboarding.. if not, i shall wait till next year


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi all,

Do you guys have any idea based on what some girls's calves decrease more after the surgery and some girls get less? In other words, is there any factor that can determine how much we can decrease after the op? Or we just have to wait for the results to see how it goes?!!

I would have asked it from Dr.Park if I hadn't sent him bunch of emails I wish you can help me with it.


----------



## 18busy

trueee, i just want my legs look straighter and slimmer without the bulky muscles! have you booked your flight already? have you contacted Dr. Park?


----------



## 18busy

hi joo, 

did Dr.Park reply your email? how long does he take to reply your emails?


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you guys have any idea based on what some girls's calves decrease more after the surgery and some girls get less? In other words, is there any factor that can determine how much we can decrease after the op? Or we just have to wait for the results to see how it goes?!!
> 
> I would have asked it from Dr.Park if I hadn't sent him bunch of emails I wish you can help me with it.



hey joo joo, Dr Park calculates your ideal calf size by using your height. Basically the 'ideal' calf circumference should be 22% of your height in cm. He will reduce your calves up to your ideal size. Hope this helps


----------



## joo_joo2704

18busy said:


> hi joo,
> 
> did Dr.Park reply your email? how long does he take to reply your emails?


Yes, he always does. I have send him more than 6 emails so far and he has replied back in max 36 hours. The last one was about 10 days ago.


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> hey joo joo, Dr Park calculates your ideal calf size by using your height. Basically the 'ideal' calf circumference should be 22% of your height in cm. He will reduce your calves up to your ideal size. Hope this helps


Oh really?!! That's awesome! I knew about his ideal proportions but never thought reaching those is possible! Thanks for your good info.


----------



## joo_joo2704

18busy said:


> trueee, i just want my legs look straighter and slimmer without the bulky muscles! have you booked your flight already? have you contacted Dr. Park?


I am not sure if you are singling me out or not but I am gonna do this op in the January hopefully. I have already consulted with Dr.Park by some emails though.


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> Oh really?!! That's awesome! I knew about his ideal proportions but never thought reaching those is possible! Thanks for your good info.



no problem! I will let you know if mine is reached. Although I only need to reduce 1-2 cm.


----------



## ffxlulu

18busy said:


> trueee, i just want my legs look straighter and slimmer without the bulky muscles! have you booked your flight already? have you contacted Dr. Park?



According to the previous girls who did the surgery with Dr. Park, some girls still have bowed legs. If you want straighter legs, then I think you can talk to Dr. Jong. He said he will take the whole gastrocnemius out to make the legs look straight, while Dr. Park will remove partial of the gastrocnemius.


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi guys,

I am so confused now! I am wondering what you mean by "bow legs"! Do girls notice their bow legs from the front or side? I can just see a sea of unknown things about my calves from the front and side both!


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> no problem! I will let you know if mine is reached. Although I only need to reduce 1-2 cm.


Hi ffxlulu! 

I am wondering in which position you took your measurement; while you were standing up or sitting?


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi ffxlulu!
> 
> I am wondering in which position you took your measurement; while you were standing up or sitting?



Standing up


----------



## Moolio

chandi said:


> So, accept them, and other people need to deal already!
> <rant mode off  >
> 
> Cx


That may be easy for us to do but not so much for society. Buying tall boots and jeans (especially skinny ones!) is a special kind of headache for any girl who has larger calves unfortunately 

I wish clothing manufacturers would realize women DO have curves beyond just hips or thighs and create garments that will actually fit nicely everywhere.


----------



## 18busy

joo_joo2704 said:


> Yes, he always does. I have send him more than 6 emails so far and he has replied back in max 36 hours. The last one was about 10 days ago.


i seeeee! did Dr.Park send you your visual simulation for your calves?


----------



## joo_joo2704

18busy said:


> i seeeee! did Dr.Park send you your visual simulation for your calves?


Yes, he did.


----------



## BCros

Hi everyone whats the way to know your ideal calf size again? Is it 20% or 22% of your height in cm? Cause Im 5'4 and thats 162.56cm. My calf size now is 35cm left leg and 36cm right leg.


----------



## plasticbuns

BCros said:


> Hi everyone whats the way to know your ideal calf size again? Is it 20% or 22% of your height in cm? Cause Im 5'4 and thats 162.56cm. My calf size now is 35cm left leg and 36cm right leg.



The circumference of your calf should be 20% of your height and the length of your calf should be 22% of your height.


----------



## bronte77

Hello all, I am 25 days post op with surgery from Dr. Park and would like to share my experience. I flew to Seoul from the US and stayed at Young Dong hotel. I suggest using the limousine bus - appx 15USD - to the metro station and walk 5 minutes to the hotel and take a taxi back to the airport when returning to the airport for your return home.  At the hotel I asked for 6 pillows and they did not want to give me that many but I just explained that it was my doctor's request and they gave me what I asked. I absolutely recommend taking your laptop as the wireless is great and there are only 2 channels in English on tv. Additionally, you will probably find yourself not sleeping much at all so take as many dvds or books as you can so you will not be dying of boredom and focusing on your pain. 
I came to OZ Clinic on my first morning and had my consult with Dr. Park. He is extremely calm and patient but I warn you, have many questions prepared because he may not cover everything that you need to know in the initial consultation. I had my blood work done at 2pm and had the surgery right after that. I had the spinal or localized anesthetic which was uncomfortable but not terrible. You will feel very strange after this as you will go numb from the toes up. If you ask, the Anesthesiologist will give you propofol  to put you to sleep. I woke up in recovery with my bottom barbequing on a heating pad. The first night I did not sleep at all and my right foot was completely numb. I got up every half hour to stretch and go to the bathroom trailing my IV pole every hour or two it seemed. It was painful but by morning I was walking flatfooted more or less. I walked to a grocery store about 5 minutes from the clinic, the nurse was surprised that I could walk that much but Dr. Park did not seem so surprised.
I returned to the hotel and tried to rest but  never really slept again. I had all 6 seasons of the Sopranos on my laptop and James Gandolfini was my lifesaving hero at 4am by the 3rd night that I was still unable to sleep, hahaha.
 A small tip - I did not stock up on foods beforehand because I had my surgery the same day that I arrived but I pulled the Domino's phone number from their Korean website and convinced the front desk to order me a pizza even though they said that they do not allow delivery. By the second day I made acquaintance with the girl that the front desk and she pulled a delivery menu that they keep on hand. The restaurant had a nice large menu of lovely salads, sandwiches, and pastas. If you are persistent in asking them to check for a menu in their desk and allow the delivery then you will be fine for food. 
I brought by highest quality hiking sneakers and with their wonderful sole support they turned out to be the best choice. I began to walk flat footed immediately and sneakers on the second day. The stretches really help but first thing getting out of bed I would hold on to a chair and do 20 knee bends to get my feet flat on the floor and then very slowly go to the bathroom. I kept my feet flat in the shower but marching in place helped because standing was extremely painful. Do the stretches... no matter what, do the stretches or you will stiffen up horribly. 
I went to Starbucks next door on the third day and the convenience store but any sidewalk with an incline was murder so I walked correctly and made myself not limp but SO slowly. 
 I flew home after only 6 days and I had a 12 hour flight but asked the airline for the last 3 seats close to the bathroom and took an overnight flight so I would not be getting in people's way when I got up to walk. I warned the flight attendants that I had surgery and they let me do my stretches in the galley every half hour. This helped SO much because I never stiffened up. 
Here is the more difficult part. After the first week, the swelling was not so terrible but my right foot started to have nerve pain and it quickly became acute. The outside of my foot was both numb and with burning shooting pain that was so bad that I was vibrating with it and not able to sit or lie down for any length of time. I stopped wearing the bandage and doing the stretches because the nerve runs the length of the calf and any pressure there was awful. After scaring myself to death reading internet forum horror stories, I decided to do the aspiration more often than once every  seven days and after removing 5 one day, then 4 next day, then 3 syringes of fluid the next day the pain began to fade and the next time I tried to aspirate there was no fluid left. Now I am wearing the stockings and bandage together and stretching fine. I can walk uphill and all around with no problems but just try not to overdo it. I still do at least 100 knee bends a day and that REALLY helps me. 
My calves look about 1.5 cm smaller now and mostly my ankles swell whenever I walk for more than 30 minutes. I think I will be swollen for many months though because I wore heels once and I looked like I had cankles within an hour. 
In closing, I can say that if you push yourself through the pain constantly, stretch, and take your anti inflammatory pills you should be fine. This is a VERY serious operation and you must consider the pain, complications, and duration of recovery if you are committed to this. Dr. Park and Amy are wonderful but Dr. Park is not as forthcoming as many Western doctors so know that he will politely and competently answer all questions but you must be well informed in what to ask. Good Luck girls and I hope that this helps a little bit!


----------



## OneTrackMind

Thanks for your review, bronte.
I am having my calf surgery next week with Dr. Park, too.


> I woke up in recovery with my bottom barbequing on a heating pad


Why do they need to place you on a heating pad?

How are you doing ffxlulu?

I hope both of you will heal soon!


----------



## OneTrackMind

> He said he will take the whole gastrocnemius out to make the legs look straight, while Dr. Park will remove partial of the gastrocnemius.


I heard that if you take the whole gastrocnemius out, surrounding muscles will grow to compensate for the loss of function. For example, if you take the whole MG gastrocnemius out, there might be compensatory hypertrophy of LG gastrocnemius and Sol to make up for the loss of MG gastrocnemius. The calf might bulge out in lateral side (hypertrophy of Sol) and lateral-posterior side (hypertrophy of LG gastrocnemius). This was on this website. http://www.lrclinic.com.tw/html/front/bin/ptlist.phtml?Category=362147.


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu! How are the heels?!!! Let us know how you are doing! Sending my best thoughts to you!


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi ffxlulu!

Everyone is calling you!haha! Just get well soon.


----------



## joo_joo2704

OneTrackMind said:


> I heard that if you take the whole gastrocnemius out, surrounding muscles will grow to compensate for the loss of function. For example, if you take the whole MG gastrocnemius out, there might be compensatory hypertrophy of LG gastrocnemius and Sol to make up for the loss of MG gastrocnemius. The calf might bulge out in lateral side (hypertrophy of Sol) and lateral-posterior side (hypertrophy of LG gastrocnemius). This was on this website. http://www.lrclinic.com.tw/html/front/bin/ptlist.phtml?Category=362147.


Hi OneTrackMind! 

Thank you so much for the info. It is what I was concerning about these days: removing the whole gastrocnemius or just partial resection!


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi guys!

Thanks for your support!

I finally have time to update you guys! I will try to be as descriptive as possible.

I am 165cm tall and have around 35cm for calf circumference but my right calf is 1.5cm bigger which is not as normal as other girls,because is usually around 0.5cm difference.

Day 1: July 29

I arrived to oz clinic at 10am and I had my blood test and consultation with two friends who accompanied me. I saw two other girls who went to consultation for their calf reduction surgery. They said they don't want to scare me aboutt their experience since I'm about to do the surgery. My surgery took place at 2pm. Dr.Park told me it is possible to have a lump on my calves. But it's 1% chance. I kind of doubt it's that less but I still didn't hesitate to do this. I was still feeling alright until I lie down in the surgery room. The nurse injected this needle tube to insert a bag of painkiller which hurts a lot. Then I begin to feel really scared and thley told me to couch like a baby in order to inject the needle for spinal anesthesia. It didn't hurt that much compare to the first needle. During the process of injecting the anesthesia to my lower part of my back, It was an unpleasant tingling  feeling especially when the nurse was wiping my feet. I started to shake because of the anesthesia and they told me they will flip my body over so that my back is facing the celing and the next thing I know is my surgery is over and I am lying in the bed of the recovery room. My lower body still feels numb. I felt really cold and they have a heated blanket for me to feel warmer. When the anesthesia wore off, the pain is not quite bearable and I started sweating a lot because of the heated blanket underneath me.. I started crying and Amy,the nurse started giving me a stronger dose of pain killer and the pain Is becoming more bearable. The first time I have to go to washroom is staying in the bed. Amy gave me this tray and I have to pee directly to the tray. I can walk to the washroom the second time with Amy's assistance. At my fourth time I can go by myself with no assistance.  My first stretch was not that bad because I still have the bag of painkillers going through my veins. I slept pretty well but I woke up around 4am to go to washroom. I felt quite bad because I have to wake Amy up. For the whole night,Amy was taking care of me and I can ask for her help in the push of the button. My calves still look big and i dont see much difference,there were no bruises yet.


----------



## 18busy

ffxlulu said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Thanks for your support!
> 
> I finally have time to update you guys! I will try to be as descriptive as possible.
> 
> I am 165cm tall and have around 35cm for calf circumference but my right calf is 1.5cm bigger which is not as normal as other girls,because is usually around 0.5cm difference.
> 
> Day 1: July 29
> 
> I arrived to oz clinic at 10am and I had my blood test and consultation with two friends who accompanied me. I saw two other girls who went to consultation for their calf reduction surgery. They said they don't want to scare me aboutt their experience since I'm about to do the surgery. My surgery took place at 2pm. Dr.Park told me it is possible to have a lump on my calves. But it's 1% chance. I kind of doubt it's that less but I still didn't hesitate to do this. I was still feeling alright until I lie down in the surgery room. The nurse injected this needle tube to insert a bag of painkiller which hurts a lot. Then I begin to feel really scared and thley told me to couch like a baby in order to inject the needle for spinal anesthesia. It didn't hurt that much compare to the first needle. During the process of injecting the anesthesia to my lower part of my back, It was an unpleasant tingling  feeling especially when the nurse was wiping my feet. I started to shake because of the anesthesia and they told me they will flip my body over so that my back is facing the celing and the next thing I know is my surgery is over and I am lying in the bed of the recovery room. My lower body still feels numb. I felt really cold and they have a heated blanket for me to feel warmer. When the anesthesia wore off, the pain is not quite bearable and I started sweating a lot because of the heated blanket underneath me.. I started crying and Amy,the nurse started giving me a stronger dose of pain killer and the pain Is becoming more bearable. The first time I have to go to washroom is staying in the bed. Amy gave me this tray and I have to pee directly to the tray. I can walk to the washroom the second time with Amy's assistance. At my fourth time I can go by myself with no assistance.  My first stretch was not that bad because I still have the bag of painkillers going through my veins. I slept pretty well but I woke up around 4am to go to washroom. I felt quite bad because I have to wake Amy up. For the whole night,Amy was taking care of me and I can ask for her help in the push of the button. My calves still look big and i dont see much difference,there were no bruises yet.


get well soon! stay strong!  thanks for updating us  please continue to update us !!


----------



## ffxlulu

Day 2:

I woke up around 9:30. Finally, the IV tube is removed from my arm therefore i dont have painkillers to rely from. Amy had to change my bandages. After she took off the bandages, I have a better look at my calves. I still think they look big and maybe slightly smaller than before. The shape of the calves still look ugly like usual. It hurted a bit when she wrapped new bandages around my calves. Then it's time to do stretching. Amy pushed me and I started screaming and crying. She told me to stand against the wall and push my knees towards the wall. It was way too painful and we have to stop. She gave me pain killer pills to eat. Then i tried to stretch again and it's alright. I have to start doing walking exercise and it was not that bad since I can walk slowly. The heels of my feet are starting to hurt. I see bruises started to appear from the back of my knees. I have fat cankles now and my feet are starting to get swollen. My friends arrived around noon time to pick me up and were shocked that I look fine and have good appetite to eat. I managed to walk back to hotel room from the hotel entrance. The most annoying part is stretching every thirty min. Those thirty minutes pass so fast and I have to stretch again.


----------



## ffxlulu

Another thing about stretching is I feel DIZZY during the times I stretch.


----------



## ffxlulu

bronte77 said:


> Hello all, I am 25 days post op with surgery from Dr. Park and would like to share my experience. I flew to Seoul from the US and stayed at Young Dong hotel. I suggest using the limousine bus - appx 15USD - to the metro station and walk 5 minutes to the hotel and take a taxi back to the airport when returning to the airport for your return home.  At the hotel I asked for 6 pillows and they did not want to give me that many but I just explained that it was my doctor's request and they gave me what I asked. I absolutely recommend taking your laptop as the wireless is great and there are only 2 channels in English on tv. Additionally, you will probably find yourself not sleeping much at all so take as many dvds or books as you can so you will not be dying of boredom and focusing on your pain.
> I came to OZ Clinic on my first morning and had my consult with Dr. Park. He is extremely calm and patient but I warn you, have many questions prepared because he may not cover everything that you need to know in the initial consultation. I had my blood work done at 2pm and had the surgery right after that. I had the spinal or localized anesthetic which was uncomfortable but not terrible. You will feel very strange after this as you will go numb from the toes up. If you ask, the Anesthesiologist will give you propofol  to put you to sleep. I woke up in recovery with my bottom barbequing on a heating pad. The first night I did not sleep at all and my right foot was completely numb. I got up every half hour to stretch and go to the bathroom trailing my IV pole every hour or two it seemed. It was painful but by morning I was walking flatfooted more or less. I walked to a grocery store about 5 minutes from the clinic, the nurse was surprised that I could walk that much but Dr. Park did not seem so surprised.
> I returned to the hotel and tried to rest but  never really slept again. I had all 6 seasons of the Sopranos on my laptop and James Gandolfini was my lifesaving hero at 4am by the 3rd night that I was still unable to sleep, hahaha.
> A small tip - I did not stock up on foods beforehand because I had my surgery the same day that I arrived but I pulled the Domino's phone number from their Korean website and convinced the front desk to order me a pizza even though they said that they do not allow delivery. By the second day I made acquaintance with the girl that the front desk and she pulled a delivery menu that they keep on hand. The restaurant had a nice large menu of lovely salads, sandwiches, and pastas. If you are persistent in asking them to check for a menu in their desk and allow the delivery then you will be fine for food.
> I brought by highest quality hiking sneakers and with their wonderful sole support they turned out to be the best choice. I began to walk flat footed immediately and sneakers on the second day. The stretches really help but first thing getting out of bed I would hold on to a chair and do 20 knee bends to get my feet flat on the floor and then very slowly go to the bathroom. I kept my feet flat in the shower but marching in place helped because standing was extremely painful. Do the stretches... no matter what, do the stretches or you will stiffen up horribly.
> I went to Starbucks next door on the third day and the convenience store but any sidewalk with an incline was murder so I walked correctly and made myself not limp but SO slowly.
> I flew home after only 6 days and I had a 12 hour flight but asked the airline for the last 3 seats close to the bathroom and took an overnight flight so I would not be getting in people's way when I got up to walk. I warned the flight attendants that I had surgery and they let me do my stretches in the galley every half hour. This helped SO much because I never stiffened up.
> Here is the more difficult part. After the first week, the swelling was not so terrible but my right foot started to have nerve pain and it quickly became acute. The outside of my foot was both numb and with burning shooting pain that was so bad that I was vibrating with it and not able to sit or lie down for any length of time. I stopped wearing the bandage and doing the stretches because the nerve runs the length of the calf and any pressure there was awful. After scaring myself to death reading internet forum horror stories, I decided to do the aspiration more often than once every  seven days and after removing 5 one day, then 4 next day, then 3 syringes of fluid the next day the pain began to fade and the next time I tried to aspirate there was no fluid left. Now I am wearing the stockings and bandage together and stretching fine. I can walk uphill and all around with no problems but just try not to overdo it. I still do at least 100 knee bends a day and that REALLY helps me.
> My calves look about 1.5 cm smaller now and mostly my ankles swell whenever I walk for more than 30 minutes. I think I will be swollen for many months though because I wore heels once and I looked like I had cankles within an hour.
> In closing, I can say that if you push yourself through the pain constantly, stretch, and take your anti inflammatory pills you should be fine. This is a VERY serious operation and you must consider the pain, complications, and duration of recovery if you are committed to this. Dr. Park and Amy are wonderful but Dr. Park is not as forthcoming as many Western doctors so know that he will politely and competently answer all questions but you must be well informed in what to ask. Good Luck girls and I hope that this helps a little bit!



Thank you for sharing your experience! I have a couple questions for you:
Do you see the results right away in day one? 
Are you satisfied with the results?
Were your feet really swollen to the point they look deformed?
Do you see lumps on your calves?

sorry, I'm starting to worried about the size of my calves because they still look big.


----------



## bronte77

ffxlulu said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience! I have a couple questions for you:
> Do you see the results right away in day one?
> Are you satisfied with the results?
> Were your feet really swollen to the point they look deformed?
> Do you see lumps on your calves?
> 
> sorry, I'm starting to worried about the size of my calves because they still look big.


Hi, to answer your questions...
_
Do you see the results right away in day one? _
No, on the first day my calves looked the same as in pre-op. I did not see any difference at all until some of the swelling went down by the 3rd week.

_Are you satisfied with the results?_
I am satisfied with the results but my very serious concern is the nerve pain that started after the first week and still persists. Dr. Park said that some people have numbness but he has never seen significant damage to nerves so I am just waiting and hoping that it goes away soon because I still cannot bandage my calves properly due to the pain and so it probably will effect the final result.

_Were your feet really swollen to the point they look deformed?_
Yes, by the end of the first week they were completely black and blue and very swollen. The bruising and swelling moves down the body and pools at the feet, so to speak, and so that is completely normal.

_Do you see lumps on your calves?_
I did see some irregularities and this is due to swelling and fluid accumulation. After aspiration and with time the swelling will go down and that should make the irregularities disappear. Remember, this is not like liposuction where bumps can be irregularities of tissue and fat since the doctor blindly pushes the canulla through. An entire portion of muscle was removed so there should not be any bumps on the remaining muscle to cause a lumpy calf.

I hope that this helps and wish you an easy recovery.


----------



## ffxlulu

bronte77 said:


> Hi, to answer your questions...
> _
> Do you see the results right away in day one? _
> No, on the first day my calves looked the same as in pre-op. I did not see any difference at all until some of the swelling went down by the 3rd week.
> 
> _Are you satisfied with the results?_
> I am satisfied with the results but my very serious concern is the nerve pain that started after the first week and still persists. Dr. Park said that some people have numbness but he has never seen significant damage to nerves so I am just waiting and hoping that it goes away soon because I still cannot bandage my calves properly due to the pain and so it probably will effect the final result.
> 
> _Were your feet really swollen to the point they look deformed?_
> Yes, by the end of the first week they were completely black and blue and very swollen. The bruising and swelling moves down the body and pools at the feet, so to speak, and so that is completely normal.
> 
> _Do you see lumps on your calves?_
> I did see some irregularities and this is due to swelling and fluid accumulation. After aspiration and with time the swelling will go down and that should make the irregularities disappear. Remember, this is not like liposuction where bumps can be irregularities of tissue and fat since the doctor blindly pushes the canulla through. An entire portion of muscle was removed so there should not be any bumps on the remaining muscle to cause a lumpy calf.
> 
> I hope that this helps and wish you an easy recovery.



Thank you for your answers. I hope your nerve pain will recover soon.


----------



## joo_joo2704

bronte77 said:


> Hi, to answer your questions...
> _
> Do you see the results right away in day one? _
> No, on the first day my calves looked the same as in pre-op. I did not see any difference at all until some of the swelling went down by the 3rd week.
> 
> _Are you satisfied with the results?_
> I am satisfied with the results but my very serious concern is the nerve pain that started after the first week and still persists. Dr. Park said that some people have numbness but he has never seen significant damage to nerves so I am just waiting and hoping that it goes away soon because I still cannot bandage my calves properly due to the pain and so it probably will effect the final result.
> 
> _Were your feet really swollen to the point they look deformed?_
> Yes, by the end of the first week they were completely black and blue and very swollen. The bruising and swelling moves down the body and pools at the feet, so to speak, and so that is completely normal.
> 
> _Do you see lumps on your calves?_
> I did see some irregularities and this is due to swelling and fluid accumulation. After aspiration and with time the swelling will go down and that should make the irregularities disappear. Remember, this is not like liposuction where bumps can be irregularities of tissue and fat since the doctor blindly pushes the canulla through. An entire portion of muscle was removed so there should not be any bumps on the remaining muscle to cause a lumpy calf.
> 
> I hope that this helps and wish you an easy recovery.


Hi bronte77! 

Hope you are doing well. Thanks for updating us. I have two questions:

1.In Dr.Jong's website, he has mentioned that he has a monitor in the surgery room which shows the relevant nerve so the surgeon can have a better look to take care of it. So do you have any idea if Dr.Park has the same device or not?! I saw one in the pics of the renovated surgery room in the clinic web, but not sure if it is the exact one or not!

2. Where did you get the info about the lump? I am really worried about it!

I hope that you get rid of the nerve pain very soon.


----------



## bronte77

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi bronte77!
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Thanks for updating us. I have two questions:
> 
> 1.In Dr.Jong's website, he has mentioned that he has a monitor in the surgery room which shows the relevant nerve so the surgeon can have a better look to take care of it. So do you have any idea if Dr.Park has the same device or not?! I saw one in the pics of the renovated surgery room in the clinic web, but not sure if it is the exact one or not!
> 
> 2. Where did you get the info about the lump? I am really worried about it!
> 
> I hope that you get rid of the nerve pain very soon.


Hi Joojoo, I do not know if Dr. Park has such a machine... I wish I had known this before so I would have asked. The nerve that is affected by this surgery is the sural nerve that runs down the calf to the outside of the foot and the fourth and fifth toe. The sural nerve is one of the nerves that does not really serve a significant purpose in the body and is often used when doctors need a viable nerve to replace a damaged or dead essential nerve elsewhere in the body and so the sural nerve is just removed and added in another part of the body. Unfortunately, many nerves are extremely unpredictable in how they react to being touched or even being 'seen' as some doctors say. If the nerve is removed then the patient will be left with a numb heel, outside of the foot, and the two toes. However, if the nerve is disturbed or bruised in any way then it can cause extreme pain while the nerve calms down. What this really means is that a doctor would possibly need to just push this nerve out of the way when removing the muscle in the calf and that is routine and causes no damage but the nerve just flares up. No doctor can really predict this... it is just individual to each patient's body. I got very unlucky but many patients will experience the numbness in the foot without the pain. The numbness can last from several weeks to 6 months or more. Also, and this plays a huge part, the swelling in the calf pushes and puts more pressure on the nerve as there is so much fluid and blood inside the calf. It squeezes the nerve and causes it to flare up. This is why aspiration helps.

I really am speculating regarding the information of the lumpiness in the calf but I have watched many cosmetic surgeries performed. It also seems logical to me that unless there is some trauma like a seroma, hematoma, or severe scarring <which would never show up a only few days after surgery> that there is no tissue in the calf that would be lumpy just after surgery. 

Thank you all very much for your good wishes


----------



## ffxlulu

Bronte, I was wondering when exactly you started to have nerve pains. Did you go out for the first week or you stayed in hotel and elevate your legs ? thanks


----------



## plasticbuns

Planning on getting my calves done in a couple years.


----------



## joo_joo2704

bronte77 said:


> Hi Joojoo, I do not know if Dr. Park has such a machine... I wish I had known this before so I would have asked. The nerve that is affected by this surgery is the sural nerve that runs down the calf to the outside of the foot and the fourth and fifth toe. The sural nerve is one of the nerves that does not really serve a significant purpose in the body and is often used when doctors need a viable nerve to replace a damaged or dead essential nerve elsewhere in the body and so the sural nerve is just removed and added in another part of the body. Unfortunately, many nerves are extremely unpredictable in how they react to being touched or even being 'seen' as some doctors say. If the nerve is removed then the patient will be left with a numb heel, outside of the foot, and the two toes. However, if the nerve is disturbed or bruised in any way then it can cause extreme pain while the nerve calms down. What this really means is that a doctor would possibly need to just push this nerve out of the way when removing the muscle in the calf and that is routine and causes no damage but the nerve just flares up. No doctor can really predict this... it is just individual to each patient's body. I got very unlucky but many patients will experience the numbness in the foot without the pain. The numbness can last from several weeks to 6 months or more. Also, and this plays a huge part, the swelling in the calf pushes and puts more pressure on the nerve as there is so much fluid and blood inside the calf. It squeezes the nerve and causes it to flare up. This is why aspiration helps.
> 
> I really am speculating regarding the information of the lumpiness in the calf but I have watched many cosmetic surgeries performed. It also seems logical to me that unless there is some trauma like a seroma, hematoma, or severe scarring <which would never show up a only few days after surgery> that there is no tissue in the calf that would be lumpy just after surgery.
> 
> Thank you all very much for your good wishes


bronte77! 

I really appreciate your patience! With such a spirit of fear that I have, will definitely get so uncomfortable with the recovery section! 
Actually I also know that the sural nerve is used for the purpose of nerve implant...but I am wondering if numbness happens, it will last for ever or just temporarily? I asked the same thing from Dr.Park and he answered in details but I couldn't understand if the numbness is permanent or not. I am so sorry to ask you such a kind of question while you are already concerned with your painful nerve!
I hope you get well very soon and also get satisfied with your new legs


----------



## joo_joo2704

OneTrackMind said:


> Thanks for your review, bronte.
> I am having my calf surgery next week with Dr. Park, too.
> 
> Why do they need to place you on a heating pad?
> 
> How are you doing ffxlulu?
> 
> I hope both of you will heal soon!


OneTrackMind!

Do you mind if you ask Dr.Park about the monitor that facilitates observing the sural nerve so the surgeon does not hit it?! Just ask if you are also curious to know cause I can realize that you might be nervous in these days near to your surgery and I don't want bother you
I also hope that everything goes well with you in Korea


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> OneTrackMind!
> 
> Do you mind if you ask Dr.Park about the monitor that facilitates observing the sural nerve so the surgeon does not hit it?! Just ask if you are also curious to know cause I can realize that you might be nervous in these days near to your surgery and I don't want bother you
> I also hope that everything goes well with you in Korea


I will ask tomorrow since I'm going to see dr.park tomorrow at noon. I got a feeling he might not have that monitor.


----------



## ffxlulu

So this is my fourth day post op:

Some personal tips I would like to share that may make your recovery period more 'enjoyable'

- practice sleeping while elevating your legs so that you will get used to it (I've been sleeping like a pig since first night)
- relax and do your breathing exercises right when you stretched which I've learned from yoga. I would suggest those who doesn't have yoga experiences to start taking some 
- play a five min yoga relaxing song during your five min stretches instead of just timing yourself. I found that a lot more relaxing


----------



## bronte77

joo_joo2704 said:


> bronte77!
> 
> I really appreciate your patience! With such a spirit of fear that I have, will definitely get so uncomfortable with the recovery section!
> Actually I also know that the sural nerve is used for the purpose of nerve implant...but I am wondering if numbness happens, it will last for ever or just temporarily? I asked the same thing from Dr.Park and he answered in details but I couldn't understand if the numbness is permanent or not. I am so sorry to ask you such a kind of question while you are already concerned with your painful nerve!
> I hope you get well very soon and also get satisfied with your new legs


Hi Joojoo,

Please try not to worry too much. The more you imagine a great difficulty the more stress will cause you to feel the pain acutely. It is better to just deal with whatever comes up as it comes up.

The sural nerve may cause numbness but it will not be permanent because the nerve is still alive and just in shock, so to speak. Also, many people do not have any nerve issues at all. The numbness is not so bothersome either way. 

On a positive note, the nerve pain is going away on its own as the swelling goes down so it turned out as Dr. Park predicted. The result as of today is very good. I think that after the 3rd week the recovery period speeds up considerably so that is something to look forward to. I can wear the bandage again.

Best of luck to you and no worries! It is totally worth it.


----------



## bronte77

ffxlulu said:


> Bronte, I was wondering when exactly you started to have nerve pains. Did you go out for the first week or you stayed in hotel and elevate your legs ? thanks


Hi Ffxlulu,
The nerve pain started after the first week but now at the beginning of the fourth week it is now going away. 
I began walking around on the first day to a grocery store by OZ Clinic and then to Starbucks next to the hotel on the second day. I also went to the gym in the hotel to do some exercises for my arms. I walked very very slowly and then came back to my room to do the stretches. 
However, this may not be the best idea for everyone, I have been a dancer for years so my muscles are very used to stress and being constantly in use. I think that everyone should listen closely to what their body tells them regarding how active they should be.  

Take good care!


----------



## bronte77

joo_joo2704 said:


> OneTrackMind!
> 
> Do you mind if you ask Dr.Park about the monitor that facilitates observing the sural nerve so the surgeon does not hit it?! Just ask if you are also curious to know cause I can realize that you might be nervous in these days near to your surgery and I don't want bother you
> I also hope that everything goes well with you in Korea


Hi OneTrackMind,

I don't really know why the heating pad but I think that it is the same principle as when a patient goes under general anesthesia. Many patients wake up shivering and cold after full general anesthesia so maybe the same thing after the local spinal anesthesia applies. Possibly some of the other girls can confirm this...

Take care.


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> I will ask tomorrow since I'm going to see dr.park tomorrow at noon. I got a feeling he might not have that monitor.


Thank you so much ffxlulu!


----------



## joo_joo2704

bronte77 said:


> Hi Joojoo,
> 
> Please try not to worry too much. The more you imagine a great difficulty the more stress will cause you to feel the pain acutely. It is better to just deal with whatever comes up as it comes up.
> 
> The sural nerve may cause numbness but it will not be permanent because the nerve is still alive and just in shock, so to speak. Also, many people do not have any nerve issues at all. The numbness is not so bothersome either way.
> 
> On a positive note, the nerve pain is going away on its own as the swelling goes down so it turned out as Dr. Park predicted. The result as of today is very good. I think that after the 3rd week the recovery period speeds up considerably so that is something to look forward to. I can wear the bandage again.
> 
> Best of luck to you and no worries! It is totally worth it.


Yes, we should not anticipate anything! 
Thanks god that the numbness is not permanent! 
I am also so glad to hear that your pain is fading! We are waiting for more good news from you.


----------



## ffxlulu

bronte77 said:


> Hi Ffxlulu,
> The nerve pain started after the first week but now at the beginning of the fourth week it is now going away.
> I began walking around on the first day to a grocery store by OZ Clinic and then to Starbucks next to the hotel on the second day. I also went to the gym in the hotel to do some exercises for my arms. I walked very very slowly and then came back to my room to do the stretches.
> However, this may not be the best idea for everyone, I have been a dancer for years so my muscles are very used to stress and being constantly in use. I think that everyone should listen closely to what their body tells them regarding how active they should be.
> 
> Take good care!


That is absolutely good news! I'm really glad your nerve pain went away.


----------



## plasticbuns

bronte77 said:


> Hi Ffxlulu,
> The nerve pain started after the first week but now at the beginning of the fourth week it is now going away.
> I began walking around on the first day to a grocery store by OZ Clinic and then to Starbucks next to the hotel on the second day. I also went to the gym in the hotel to do some exercises for my arms. I walked very very slowly and then came back to my room to do the stretches.
> However, this may not be the best idea for everyone, I have been a dancer for years so my muscles are very used to stress and being constantly in use. I think that everyone should listen closely to what their body tells them regarding how active they should be.
> 
> Take good care!



Hi there. We're you able to walk normally by one month? By normally I mean walking at a normal pace with no limping?


----------



## ffxlulu

I've just talked to Dr. Park today. He doesn't have such machine Dr. Jong has.


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> I've just talked to Dr. Park today. He doesn't have such machine Dr. Jong has.


Thanks a lot for asking. I wish he had it...


----------



## ffxlulu

Day 3
Went out for lunch, shopped a bit,permed my hair and went out for dinner. I managed to do stretches in the washroom. My right feet was very swollen to the point it looks deformed. I do have nerve pain when I stand too long on flat shoes. 

Day 4
Decided to stay in hotel and rest. My right feet was not as swollen as before. My calves still look the same. I continue to do my stretches religiously in every thirty min and didn't stop until five minutes was up. 

Day 5
Went for the first check up at the clinic. They gave me new bandages and I no longer need water resistant tape for my cut. Amy used her whole body force to push me when she asked me to do my stretches. But it didn't hurt much since I forced myself through pain to do my stretches all the time,therefore I'm used to it. I went out for dinner and shopped a bit with my sneaker wedges which are super comfortable. i am able to look a bit normal (normal to the point i dont get stares anymore unless they observe me long) when i walk but i still walk slow. (only with my Sneaker wedges) Overall, my recovery is going well and i'm starting to feel good about my recovery. Until this other girl I met told me the most painful time is day 6 post op since that is the time the muscle is starting to contract. Great!


----------



## ffxlulu

Sorry,forgot to add...

Even though the size of my calves did not reduce much due to swelling, but my legs do look straighter.


----------



## Cloudwall

ffxlulu said:


> Sorry,forgot to add...
> 
> Even though the size of my calves did not reduce much due to swelling, but my legs do look straighter.



Hi ffxlulu
I am a newbie here and i have muscular calves too. 
I have believed that i will live with hiding these calves under long pants forever until i found this topic.
Thank you for sharing your experience. It really cheer me up and give me hope that i can have long and slim legs someday.
Pls keep posting! 
I hope your recovery get better everyday! OXOXOX


----------



## 18busy

ffxlulu said:


> Sorry,forgot to add...
> 
> Even though the size of my calves did not reduce much due to swelling, but my legs do look straighter.


hope you will feel much better soon! oh yeah, where do you stay? do you take cab to go shopping or just by walking? haha just wondering whether i still can do some shopping after the surgery or not


----------



## ffxlulu

Cloudwall said:


> Hi ffxlulu
> I am a newbie here and i have muscular calves too.
> I have believed that i will live with hiding these calves under long pants forever until i found this topic.
> Thank you for sharing your experience. It really cheer me up and give me hope that i can have long and slim legs someday.
> Pls keep posting!
> I hope your recovery get better everyday! OXOXOX


@Cloudwall No problem! I've been following this thread for years and I'm so glad I finally gone through this surgery. 

@18busy So far I taxi to the restaurants I wanted to go. It's not that expensive to cab compare to where I am from. I usually walk around the restaurant and see what kind of shops are available. It really depends on each person, and when I feel my walking has reached a limit, I could feel my calves are getting exhausted. There is a small alley around Young Dong Hotel, there are lots of shops there. I went there to shop a bit. My shopping usually last for an hour then I will go to a cafe or restaurant and stretch in the washroom. 

day 6

I woke up and my muscles are starting to contract. I finally couldn't bear the pain so I decided to take some painkillers. The pain is much more bearable after taking the painkillers. I suggest you guys to only take the painkiller if you really need it. I still have around four left and they gave me around six tablets. I could tell they are strong. I felt a lot better after doing some stretches. I still managed to go dinner and stopped by two stores for shopping. I did not sleep well that night because of the muscle contraction. It is definitely the worst day post op for me. (Besides day 1)


----------



## ffxlulu

Day 7

I definitely did not give my calves a rest and I shopped for six hours at myeungdong and went crazy to the point I totally forgot about my calves. I definitely suggest you guys to buy wedge sneakers because your feet will swell and those wedges can cover your feet. The swelling and bruising did go down a lot, I stocked a lot of pumpkin juice in a pharmacy next to BK hospital. I see results now, my left calf really shrink a lot. My right leg is still pretty big due to swelling since it was 1.5cm bigger before. I really hope the final results will go well and that there won't be a major difference due to asymmetry. I still feel nerve pain on my heels if I stand for more than one min on flat shoes.  

Here is a picture of my calves before surgery: 
s7.postimg.org/7egfgfsev/image.jpg

7 days post op:
s7.postimg.org/48vtq89sn/image.jpg


----------



## Skim3

Wow ffxlulu! It looks good! Yes the right one is notably more swollen, but that will go away. I'm so happy for you! And way to train and prepare for your surgery! I can't wait till next year!


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Day 7
> 
> I definitely did not give my calves a rest and I shopped for six hours at myeungdong and went crazy to the point I totally forgot about my calves. I definitely suggest you guys to buy wedge sneakers because your feet will swell and those wedges can cover your feet. The swelling and bruising did go down a lot, I stocked a lot of pumpkin juice in a pharmacy next to BK hospital. I see results now, my left calf really shrink a lot. My right leg is still pretty big due to swelling since it was 1.5cm bigger before. I really hope the final results will go well and that there won't be a major difference due to asymmetry. I still feel nerve pain on my heels if I stand for more than one min on flat shoes.
> 
> Here is a picture of my calves before surgery:
> s7.postimg.org/7egfgfsev/image.jpg
> 
> 7 days post op:
> s7.postimg.org/48vtq89sn/image.jpg


Hi ffxlulu!

It seems that you are satisfied with your recovery and I am so glad for you.

Your 7 day post op photos were amazing although your legs are still swollen. Hope you get the ideal ones very soon.


----------



## Cloudwall

ffxlulu said:


> Day 7
> 
> I definitely did not give my calves a rest and I shopped for six hours at myeungdong and went crazy to the point I totally forgot about my calves. I definitely suggest you guys to buy wedge sneakers because your feet will swell and those wedges can cover your feet. The swelling and bruising did go down a lot, I stocked a lot of pumpkin juice in a pharmacy next to BK hospital. I see results now, my left calf really shrink a lot. My right leg is still pretty big due to swelling since it was 1.5cm bigger before. I really hope the final results will go well and that there won't be a major difference due to asymmetry. I still feel nerve pain on my heels if I stand for more than one min on flat shoes.
> 
> Here is a picture of my calves before surgery:
> s7.postimg.org/7egfgfsev/image.jpg
> 
> 7 days post op:
> s7.postimg.org/48vtq89sn/image.jpg



OMG! Your legs look so straight, slim and beautiful, although there is a little asymmetry between them.
I will save my money and plan to have surgery in couple of yrs.
Your photos and posts give me a lot of encourages! 
Cant wait to my turn!
Ps: can we exchange email? Because i have some questions to ask you abt the op and recovery


----------



## 18busy

ffxlulu said:


> Day 7
> 
> I definitely did not give my calves a rest and I shopped for six hours at myeungdong and went crazy to the point I totally forgot about my calves. I definitely suggest you guys to buy wedge sneakers because your feet will swell and those wedges can cover your feet. The swelling and bruising did go down a lot, I stocked a lot of pumpkin juice in a pharmacy next to BK hospital. I see results now, my left calf really shrink a lot. My right leg is still pretty big due to swelling since it was 1.5cm bigger before. I really hope the final results will go well and that there won't be a major difference due to asymmetry. I still feel nerve pain on my heels if I stand for more than one min on flat shoes.
> 
> Here is a picture of my calves before surgery:
> s7.postimg.org/7egfgfsev/image.jpg
> 
> 7 days post op:
> s7.postimg.org/48vtq89sn/image.jpg


wow!! your legs really slim down a lot! thanks for your photos and please keep us updated! 
hope you will recover as soon as possible!!! 
i'm saving money now haha!


----------



## ffxlulu

Day 8
My calves became really stiff this morning because of the long walk. I did not sleep well because i still feel my calf muscles are contracting. The pain is more of a discomfort for me. I went for my second check up this afternoon. Dr. Park could tell right away that I walked for a long time the day before. He told me I shouldn't walk for more than one hour, because it can affect my final results. He said my right leg swells pretty bad. I sadly have to rest for the rest of my stay and cannot allow myself to walk too much to shop now.He also said I should wrap my bandages very tight especially on my right leg since my right leg is still very big. It is the first time they did aspiration for me, and it hurts! But the pain is not as bad as the IV injection or the spinal injection. They have to squeeze my calves in order to get lots of liquid out.


----------



## ffxlulu

Thank you for your compliments! I just really hope my right leg will reduce to the size how my left leg is. I still do not have much regrets. Start practice sleeping with your legs elevated if you guys are serious about doing this surgery!

@cloudwall PM me for email since I don't want to post my Email in public.


----------



## ffxlulu

Oh ya, I finally asked how much Dr.Park took from my calves. He said 340mg. This other girl who had 37cm calves had around 700mg taken out. What a big difference!


----------



## Cloudwall

ffxlulu said:


> Thank you for your compliments! I just really hope my right leg will reduce to the size how my left leg is. I still do not have much regrets. Start practice sleeping with your legs elevated if you guys are serious about doing this surgery!
> 
> @cloudwall PM me for email since I don't want to post my Email in public.



Hi
@ffxlulu
Can you pm me? Because i dont have enough posts to be a full member now. 
I have just signed in to join this topic


----------



## Cloudwall

ffxlulu said:


> Day 8
> My calves became really stiff this morning because of the long walk. I did not sleep well because i still feel my calf muscles are contracting. The pain is more of a discomfort for me. I went for my second check up this afternoon. Dr. Park could tell right away that I walked for a long time the day before. He told me I shouldn't walk for more than one hour, because it can affect my final results. He said my right leg swells pretty bad. I sadly have to rest for the rest of my stay and cannot allow myself to walk too much to shop now.He also said I should wrap my bandages very tight especially on my right leg since my right leg is still very big. It is the first time they did aspiration for me, and it hurts! But the pain is not as bad as the IV injection or the spinal injection. They have to squeeze my calves in order to get lots of liquid out.



So sorry to hear that
Hope your right leg will get better soon
Try staying at the hotel as long as possible. After the recovery, you can buy any kind of clothes you want to wear with your beautiful and healthy legs :").


----------



## ffxlulu

Cloudwall said:


> Hi
> @ffxlulu
> Can you pm me? Because i dont have enough posts to be a full member now.
> I have just signed in to join this topic


Sorry I can't pm you either.. I think you need ten posts


----------



## summershimmer

ffxlulu said:


> Day 8
> My calves became really stiff this morning because of the long walk. I did not sleep well because i still feel my calf muscles are contracting. The pain is more of a discomfort for me. I went for my second check up this afternoon. Dr. Park could tell right away that I walked for a long time the day before. He told me I shouldn't walk for more than one hour, because it can affect my final results. He said my right leg swells pretty bad. I sadly have to rest for the rest of my stay and cannot allow myself to walk too much to shop now.He also said I should wrap my bandages very tight especially on my right leg since my right leg is still very big. It is the first time they did aspiration for me, and it hurts! But the pain is not as bad as the IV injection or the spinal injection. They have to squeeze my calves in order to get lots of liquid out.


Wow! Congratulations on going through the surgery. Do you know if the size reduction you have now will be your final size? How long do you have to wear the compression stockings for?

I did the surgery about half a year ago, and I feel like my legs have gotten bigger again. Still about 1cm smaller then before, but it's averaged out between my post-op size and my original size. I'd like it to be smaller. Can you ask Dr. Park if we wearing compression stockings and the bandages at this point will still be effective? Thank you!


----------



## joo_joo2704

summershimmer said:


> Wow! Congratulations on going through the surgery. Do you know if the size reduction you have now will be your final size? How long do you have to wear the compression stockings for?
> 
> I did the surgery about half a year ago, and I feel like my legs have gotten bigger again. Still about 1cm smaller then before, but it's averaged out between my post-op size and my original size. I'd like it to be smaller. Can you ask Dr. Park if we wearing compression stockings and the bandages at this point will still be effective? Thank you!


Hi summershimmer!

Would you let us know what your original and current sizes are? I am also wondering if you are bigger than your ideal size (20% of your height) now?! Actually Im gonna do this surgery too and my final size post op is one of my concerns!
 I know that after removing the post op socks that the girls are supposed to wear at least for three months, the calves get a bit bigger and it is natural. Also, if you are physically active using your legs, the muscles compensate for the removed part but not much.


----------



## ffxlulu

summershimmer said:


> Wow! Congratulations on going through the surgery. Do you know if the size reduction you have now will be your final size? How long do you have to wear the compression stockings for?
> 
> I did the surgery about half a year ago, and I feel like my legs have gotten bigger again. Still about 1cm smaller then before, but it's averaged out between my post-op size and my original size. I'd like it to be smaller. Can you ask Dr. Park if we wearing compression stockings and the bandages at this point will still be effective? Thank you!



Hey summershimmer,

I am still currently using bandages. Dr. Park told me there are a lot of his patients that wear compression stockings for more than two years. I believe compression stockings alone can make your calves slimmer even if you don't do surgery, But obviously it cannot reduce your calf size by much. I planned to wear compression stockings almost everyday if I can after three months. I am only on my eighth day and my legs are still swollen. Dr.Park said I will see my results after a month, because I was complaining how my legs look so big, Are you satisfied with the shape of your calves? I've measured my calves and they are both exactly 34cm which is quite weird because it is the right calf is visually bigger than the left calf. I only got around 1cm reduced so far.


----------



## ffxlulu

Day 9

I forgot to say that my calves really started to get itchy especially at night time. It started to get itchy around the fifth day, Now the area behind my knees also itch, and it hurts to scratch around it too because there is where the cut is, The brusied is starting to fade, but my right leg amd foot are still pretty swollen. When I walk or stand for too long, my heels and the side of my feet starts to have nerve pain. I walked for an hour today to shop and eat for a bit.I've just measured my calves. Left33.5cm right 34.5cm. 32cm is the most desirable size according to my height to calf ratio (20% of my height)


----------



## Cloudwall

ffxlulu said:


> Day 9
> 
> I forgot to say that my calves really started to get itchy especially at night time. It started to get itchy around the fifth day, Now the area behind my knees also itch, and it hurts to scratch around it too because there is where the cut is, The brusied is starting to fade, but my right leg amd foot are still pretty swollen. When I walk or stand for too long, my heels and the side of my feet starts to have nerve pain. I walked for an hour today to shop and eat for a bit.I've just measured my calves. Left33.5cm right 34.5cm. 32cm is the most desirable size according to my height to calf ratio (20% of my height)


@ffxlulu
It has been 2 days since your last update
Is everything ok?
How are your calves now?


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi Cloudwall,  
Thanks for asking. Here are my updates:

day 10
Went for checkup again. The nurse gave me new bandages and did aspiration on me. They kept telling me i have to make sure my lower belly has to touch the wall and relax when i stretch. Amy told me to wait for an hour before going to the spa since i just did aspiration. I went to spa lei (all women bathhouse) for the whole day and stretch very thirty minutes. The spa is amazing and its quite close to young dong hotel. There are a lot of heated rooms for me to detox. I started to really allow my lower stomach to touch the wall when I stretch. It's hard especially when you wear a bra. How can you relax??lol

Day 11
Woke up with stiff calves which is normal. I do feel better when I do squats. There is so much to do. Stretches, squats, massages! My calves are really getting itchy. I scratch them like crazy and now I have ecezma on my calves, behind my knees and ankles. I use ice to relieve the itchiness since my skin starts to have rashes and bumps. It gets really itchy at night time. I wake up from time to time because my calves feels discomfort from muscles contraction. I really crave to sleep without the pillows elevating my legs. I went to isadong and went to a hanbok studio and took pictures! It was a really fun experience! My walking is very normal now when I walk in wedges. But my calves get tired easily and my walking will start to slow down and that's when I know I need to get back to my hotel. I still cannot walk normal in flat shoes yet, especially when I sit for too long.


----------



## babyangel11

summershimmer said:


> Wow! Congratulations on going through the surgery. Do you know if the size reduction you have now will be your final size? How long do you have to wear the compression stockings for?
> 
> I did the surgery about half a year ago, and I feel like my legs have gotten bigger again. Still about 1cm smaller then before, but it's averaged out between my post-op size and my original size. I'd like it to be smaller. Can you ask Dr. Park if we wearing compression stockings and the bandages at this point will still be effective? Thank you!


 

Hi Summershimmer

did you also do the calf surgery with Dr Park?

If so, did you inform Dr Park that your calves have gotten bigger again?


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Hi Cloudwall,
> Thanks for asking. Here are my updates:
> 
> day 10
> Went for checkup again. The nurse gave me new bandages and did aspiration on me. They kept telling me i have to make sure my lower belly has to touch the wall and relax when i stretch. Amy told me to wait for an hour before going to the spa since i just did aspiration. I went to spa lei (all women bathhouse) for the whole day and stretch very thirty minutes. The spa is amazing and its quite close to young dong hotel. There are a lot of heated rooms for me to detox. I started to really allow my lower stomach to touch the wall when I stretch. It's hard especially when you wear a bra. How can you relax??lol
> 
> Day 11
> Woke up with stiff calves which is normal. I do feel better when I do squats. There is so much to do. Stretches, squats, massages! My calves are really getting itchy. I scratch them like crazy and now I have ecezma on my calves, behind my knees and ankles. I use ice to relieve the itchiness since my skin starts to have rashes and bumps. It gets really itchy at night time. I wake up from time to time because my calves feels discomfort from muscles contraction. I really crave to sleep without the pillows elevating my legs. I went to isadong and went to a hanbok studio and took pictures! It was a really fun experience! My walking is very normal now when I walk in wedges. But my calves get tired easily and my walking will start to slow down and that's when I know I need to get back to my hotel. I still cannot walk normal in flat shoes yet, especially when I sit for too long.


I think it will help if you ask Dr.Park to give you some antihistamine to get rid of itchy skin. You are the first person writing about this issue (itchy legs) and I am not sure if the other girls had the same complain or not! I have a history of allergy (skin rashes) and I was figuring out if it would come up in the post op-Oh my god! How far I have gone thinking about this op- until you wrote about your itchiness...then I felt better thinking if it happens in my post up, It is not abnormal and not necessarily related to my allergy!
So, thanks for your detailed info. Also, thanks for recommending the wedge sneakers cause I was wondering if wedge sneakers are useful in the post op while having those swollen feet!


----------



## joo_joo2704

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Summershimmer
> 
> did you also do the calf surgery with Dr Park?
> 
> If so, did you inform Dr Park that your calves have gotten bigger again?


Hi babyangel11!

I believe that a long time ago, you complained your legs got bigger after the op...then you didn't show up again! I asked you about it but received no answer back...maybe cause you have done this op many months ago.
Anyway, I was wondering if you still have this complain.If so, what is Dr.Park's opinion about it?! Actually Im gonna do this op and my calves size post up is one of my concerns!


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> I think it will help if you ask Dr.Park to give you some antihistamine to get rid of itchy skin. You are the first person writing about this issue (itchy legs) and I am not sure if the other girls had the same complain or not! I have a history of allergy (skin rashes) and I was figuring out if it would come up in the post op-Oh my god! How far I have gone thinking about this op- until you wrote about your itchiness...then I felt better thinking if it happens in my post up, It is not abnormal and not necessarily related to my allergy!
> So, thanks for your detailed info. Also, thanks for recommending the wedge sneakers cause I was wondering if wedge sneakers are useful in the post op while having those swollen feet!


Hey joojoo,
Ya I also got the same skin allergy problem before too! I think it got something to do with nerves, because it still itches really bad after I got my new bandages.

Day 12

The itchiness on my legs woke me up and i kept scratching my legs. I went to the women university area and shopped and ate a bit. It is super difficult for me to walk over there due to the steep slopes. My raises of my right feet are starting to feel numb. I brought an anti itchy cream from the drug store but i don't think it's strong enough. I hope Dr. Park will give me a better cream tomorrow. My right calf is feeling stiff compare to my left calf. I did not stretch a lot today.


----------



## cranberri100

Hi ffxlulu,

Thank you so so much for all of these detailed updates! They are so helpful, and your progress sounds like it's going very well overall, so it's also reassuring! Thanks for posting the pictures.  What a difference! Your legs look lovely and natural, and I'm so excited to see the final results after the swelling and bruising goes away.  Keep sending your updates, you've definitely accumulated some loyal fans .

All the best!


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Hey joojoo,
> Ya I also got the same skin allergy problem before too! I think it got something to do with nerves, because it still itches really bad after I got my new bandages.
> 
> Day 12
> 
> The itchiness on my legs woke me up and i kept scratching my legs. I went to the women university area and shopped and ate a bit. It is super difficult for me to walk over there due to the steep slopes. My raises of my right feet are starting to feel numb. I brought an anti itchy cream from the drug store but i don't think it's strong enough. I hope Dr. Park will give me a better cream tomorrow. My right calf is feeling stiff compare to my left calf. I did not stretch a lot today.


Hi ffxlulu! 

Hope you have gotten rid if the itchiness! 
Also hope you are more satisfied with your new legs. We are waiting for your updated calves photos!
please post them once you think they have changed from the previous photos!


----------



## ffxlulu

cranberri100 said:


> Hi ffxlulu,
> 
> Thank you so so much for all of these detailed updates! They are so helpful, and your progress sounds like it's going very well overall, so it's also reassuring! Thanks for posting the pictures.  What a difference! Your legs look lovely and natural, and I'm so excited to see the final results after the swelling and bruising goes away.  Keep sending your updates, you've definitely accumulated some loyal fans .
> 
> All the best!



No problem cranberri! I have been following this thread for a long time and it really gave me a lot of courage to do this. I totally understand how our calves really affected our lives and we would be much more happier with Slimmer normal looking calves. I'm glad my posts and pictures helped a lot of you guys. I will definitely update you guys.


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi ffxlulu!
> 
> Hope you have gotten rid if the itchiness!
> Also hope you are more satisfied with your new legs. We are waiting for your updated calves photos!
> please post them once you think they have changed from the previous photos!


Haha sure joojoo!


----------



## ffxlulu

Day 13
I woke up from the itchiness of my calves. I started putting s lot of those anti itchy cream and started massaging my calves. It definitely didn't itch after. The itchiness went down and is better than before, I had check up today with Amy. She did aspiration for me again. My calves are getting stiff, probably because I go out everyday. Today, I've decided to wear flats and go out. It was a big mistake, because my feet and legs hurt quite bad due to the swelling. I definitely cannot go out with flats, I'm pretty sure I would be better off wearing sandals. (I have wide feet btw) The sides of my right feet still continue to hurt due to nerve pain. It hurts more when I elevate my legs. The bruising are really beginning to fade, there are still some bruising left around the knees. My calves are slimmer but They still look big to me.


----------



## ffxlulu

Here are the pictures of my calves for day 13:

s17.postimg.org/tv7iaw08b/image.jpg

s17.postimg.org/br4hq92jv/image.jpg

The bruising are gone from the back of my legs, but there are still some bruise areas around the inner side of my legs. My legs are still swollen. The size of my calves did reduce to the point I will have the guts to wear dresses, but I still want them to be smaller. It still looks big if you look at them sideways. I forgot to take picture of my calves from the side before surgery, my calves look alright from front and back view even before surgery, but when you look at them from the side, they are super big and don't have a nice shape. My hope is for my calves to look good even from the side view.


----------



## Cloudwall

ffxlulu said:


> Here are the pictures of my calves for day 13:
> 
> s17.postimg.org/tv7iaw08b/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/br4hq92jv/image.jpg
> 
> The bruising are gone from the back of my legs, but there are still some bruise areas around the inner side of my legs. My legs are still swollen. The size of my calves did reduce to the point I will have the guts to wear dresses, but I still want them to be smaller. It still looks big if you look at them sideways. I forgot to take picture of my calves from the side before surgery, my calves look alright from front and back view even before surgery, but when you look at them from the side, they are super big and don't have a nice shape. My hope is for my calves to look good even from the side view.



I also worry abt the looking of my legs from the sideway 
Anyway, i think your legs look straight from the side now. 
I want a slim and straight leg to wear legging in the cold days. When i wear legging, there are some musculars bulging out backward. It looks so arkward and terrible 
Hope that after the op, my legs will have better shape


----------



## Cloudwall

ffxlulu said:


> Here are the pictures of my calves for day 13:
> 
> s17.postimg.org/tv7iaw08b/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/br4hq92jv/image.jpg
> 
> The bruising are gone from the back of my legs, but there are still some bruise areas around the inner side of my legs. My legs are still swollen. The size of my calves did reduce to the point I will have the guts to wear dresses, but I still want them to be smaller. It still looks big if you look at them sideways. I forgot to take picture of my calves from the side before surgery, my calves look alright from front and back view even before surgery, but when you look at them from the side, they are super big and don't have a nice shape. My hope is for my calves to look good even from the side view.



This is my legs from the side, so bowed!
Did yours use to look like that? @ffxlulu


----------



## joo_joo2704

Cloudwall said:


> I also worry abt the looking of my legs from the sideway
> Anyway, i think your legs look straight from the side now.
> I want a slim and straight leg to wear legging in the cold days. When i wear legging, there are some musculars bulging out backward. It looks so arkward and terrible
> Hope that after the op, my legs will have better shape


I can completely realize what you mean by side look and how muscular the calves are shown by leggings!!!! I don't have any problem with fitting the skinny boots or showing up my calves when I wear shorts or even skinny jeans cause I think my legs are not that bad in them but leggings are a pretty different story!! I really hate my calves in leggings from the side unless I cover them with boots up to my knees! Leggings are definitely my main motivation for doing this op
I always regret why some girls have really big and fatty thighs with thin calves while I have quit thin thighs and big calves!


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Here are the pictures of my calves for day 13:
> 
> s17.postimg.org/tv7iaw08b/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/br4hq92jv/image.jpg
> 
> The bruising are gone from the back of my legs, but there are still some bruise areas around the inner side of my legs. My legs are still swollen. The size of my calves did reduce to the point I will have the guts to wear dresses, but I still want them to be smaller. It still looks big if you look at them sideways. I forgot to take picture of my calves from the side before surgery, my calves look alright from front and back view even before surgery, but when you look at them from the side, they are super big and don't have a nice shape. My hope is for my calves to look good even from the side view.


Thanks for the photos! They look really great while are still swollen! I am really happy for you. Hope I can get something the same! 
But I am more happy to hear that your legs are not itchy anymore! I know how life gets horrible with itchiness!!


----------



## joo_joo2704

bronte77 said:


> Hi Ffxlulu,
> The nerve pain started after the first week but now at the beginning of the fourth week it is now going away.
> I began walking around on the first day to a grocery store by OZ Clinic and then to Starbucks next to the hotel on the second day. I also went to the gym in the hotel to do some exercises for my arms. I walked very very slowly and then came back to my room to do the stretches.
> However, this may not be the best idea for everyone, I have been a dancer for years so my muscles are very used to stress and being constantly in use. I think that everyone should listen closely to what their body tells them regarding how active they should be.
> 
> Take good care!


Hi bronte77!

You are so silent these days.I hope every thing is going well for you.
Could I ask what your future plan is for your physical activity due to this fact that you have been active (dancer) for a long time! I am asking cause Dr.Jong says if the girls use their legs in physical activities, the muscles compensate for the removed part( I don't know how much though). I have been also physically active from my childhood and that's why I have muscular calves. Im afraid of getting big muscles again after the op by exercising! 
Also, do you have any idea about doing liposuction of a part of leg in accompanied with calf reduction?! Im just afraid these two together get too tough and liposuction prevents me from doing those appropriate stretches! I asked it from you cause you sounds keen in these topics.


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Here are the pictures of my calves for day 13:
> 
> s17.postimg.org/tv7iaw08b/image.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/br4hq92jv/image.jpg
> 
> The bruising are gone from the back of my legs, but there are still some bruise areas around the inner side of my legs. My legs are still swollen. The size of my calves did reduce to the point I will have the guts to wear dresses, but I still want them to be smaller. It still looks big if you look at them sideways. I forgot to take picture of my calves from the side before surgery, my calves look alright from front and back view even before surgery, but when you look at them from the side, they are super big and don't have a nice shape. My hope is for my calves to look good even from the side view.


ffxlulu!
No worries about your side view! Your front view might look slimmer cause:
1.You took your side view photo from a super close distance and it would be slimmer if you took it from farther.
2. Besides the reason behind why they don't look very thin in the PHOTOS, your ankle and the part that the thickest part of your calves meets your ankle are clearly swollen; I don't know how to describe but this affects the side view but not the front view that much!
So, I believe you will get your ideal straight legs when everything gets normal!


----------



## ffxlulu

Cloudwall said:


> I also worry abt the looking of my legs from the sideway
> Anyway, i think your legs look straight from the side now.
> I want a slim and straight leg to wear legging in the cold days. When i wear legging, there are some musculars bulging out backward. It looks so arkward and terrible
> Hope that after the op, my legs will have better shape


Ya I have the same problem too! It still looks big and bulging from the side


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> Thanks for the photos! They look really great while are still swollen! I am really happy for you. Hope I can get something the same!
> But I am more happy to hear that your legs are not itchy anymore! I know how life gets horrible with itchiness!!



It's still itchy, but not as itchy as before. You also have to force yourself not to scratch, I believe that also can be accounted for.


----------



## ffxlulu

Cloudwall said:


> This is my legs from the side, so bowed!
> Did yours use to look like that? @ffxlulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289990



Hey, your calves are bulged up around the upper area of your calves. So basically the lower part of your calves are not big at all. For me, they are big starting from the lower part of my calves. I'm pretty sure if you do the calf reduction surgery, your calves won't be as bulky since Dr. Park take most of the muscles out from the top part of our calves. But you can ask the doctor to confirm this.


----------



## Cloudwall

ffxlulu said:


> Hey, your calves are bulged up around the upper area of your calves. So basically the lower part of your calves are not big at all. For me, they are big starting from the lower part of my calves. I'm pretty sure if you do the calf reduction surgery, your calves won't be as bulky since Dr. Park take most of the muscles out from the top part of our calves. But you can ask the doctor to confirm this.



I have emailed and asked him with pics of my legs
He only answerd that my legs would be slimmer and straighter . No more detail.


----------



## ffxlulu

Cloudwall said:


> I have emailed and asked him with pics of my legs
> He only answerd that my legs would be slimmer and straighter . No more detail.


Ya I think it will be reduced. 

Day 14:

Omg, it is my second week post op!!!! I can drink wine tomorrow!!!!!! 
The nerve pain around the sides of my right feet is really bothering me. It's like shooting pain! I really hope they can go away soon, My calves don't feel itchy anymore but I will still put on the anti itch cream just in case. I started not to rely on my wedge sneakers (2-3 inches) now, and started wearing 1 inch sandals.


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu!

I can't believe how good they look only 2 weeks out! The swelling in the right has reduced a lot since last week. I agree with others that there is still some at the ankles but it looks great! The handicap time really concerns me as I can't get a month off of work.


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Ya I think it will be reduced.
> 
> Day 14:
> 
> Omg, it is my second week post op!!!! I can drink wine tomorrow!!!!!!
> The nerve pain around the sides of my right feet is really bothering me. It's like shooting pain! I really hope they can go away soon, My calves don't feel itchy anymore but I will still put on the anti itch cream just in case. I started not to rely on my wedge sneakers (2-3 inches) now, and started wearing 1 inch sandals.


Were your aspirations painful?!


----------



## ffxlulu

Skim3 said:


> Ffxlulu!
> 
> I can't believe how good they look only 2 weeks out! The swelling in the right has reduced a lot since last week. I agree with others that there is still some at the ankles but it looks great! The handicap time really concerns me as I can't get a month off of work.



I'm going to be working on 16th, I will update you guys how I feel.


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> Were your aspirations painful?!


Day 15

My last check up with Dr. Park. It is my first time doing aspiration and I am scared like crazy. I am not keen with needles. I kept asking what is the best way to make it not hurt when I need to stick the needle in my calves. He said at a right angle. Then he's like you need to put it in faster! Then I was finally able to insert the needle in. But it turns out I need to insert the whole needle in which is really freaky. Finally, I need to start pumping liquid out. It was not that bad until the part I need to make sure there's no liquid left. In order to find out, I need to poke the needle around and keep pumping liquid. That part really freaks me the most and it hurts! The needle is not short. For my right leg, there's more than seven tubes of liquid to take out because I walked for three hours the day before. I suddenly feel light headed and it really hurts and I started crying and want him to stop. He ignored me and pump the rest of the liquid out. I am really scared that I won't be able to do aspiration properly by myself. Dr. Park said that I will do fine and let him know my progress through email. I definitely scared about doing the whole aspiration thing on my own. I'm going to ask a friend to do for me since she is in the science career and knows how to take blood tests. Sorry if I scare anyone, but I am definitely a chicken when it comes to needles. Dr. Park also measured my calves when I was sitting. (I usually stand and measure though) my left is 32cm and right is 33cm. The ideal circumference is 33cm according to 20% of my height. Now I just hope the shape of my calves will look good. I need to do aspirations once every week. He said to do them until there's no liquid left.


----------



## Cloudwall

ffxlulu said:


> I'm going to be working on 16th, I will update you guys how I feel.



When will you back to your country? How is it going now? Do you still feel itchy? How much do your calves reduce?


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Day 15
> 
> My last check up with Dr. Park. It is my first time doing aspiration and I am scared like crazy. I am not keen with needles. I kept asking what is the best way to make it not hurt when I need to stick the needle in my calves. He said at a right angle. Then he's like you need to put it in faster! Then I was finally able to insert the needle in. But it turns out I need to insert the whole needle in which is really freaky. Finally, I need to start pumping liquid out. It was not that bad until the part I need to make sure there's no liquid left. In order to find out, I need to poke the needle around and keep pumping liquid. That part really freaks me the most and it hurts! The needle is not short. For my right leg, there's more than seven tubes of liquid to take out because I walked for three hours the day before. I suddenly feel light headed and it really hurts and I started crying and want him to stop. He ignored me and pump the rest of the liquid out. I am really scared that I won't be able to do aspiration properly by myself. Dr. Park said that I will do fine and let him know my progress through email. I definitely scared about doing the whole aspiration thing on my own. I'm going to ask a friend to do for me since she is in the science career and knows how to take blood tests. Sorry if I scare anyone, but I am definitely a chicken when it comes to needles. Dr. Park also measured my calves when I was sitting. (I usually stand and measure though) my left is 32cm and right is 33cm. The ideal circumference is 33cm according to 20% of my height. Now I just hope the shape of my calves will look good. I need to do aspirations once every week. He said to do them until there's no liquid left.


Good job! Aspiration is the worst part of this op I think! Besides being afraid of the needles, I am scared to make a mistake if all the fluid is out and that's why I am gonna stay more in Korea in my post up to make sure that all the aspirations needed are done by Dr.Park ! I don't have any professional friend here so I can rely on to help me with it! You are thankfully lucky to have such a nice friend though.
Have a good journey back to Canada in advance


----------



## Cloudwall

ffxlulu said:


> Day 15
> 
> My last check up with Dr. Park. It is my first time doing aspiration and I am scared like crazy. I am not keen with needles. I kept asking what is the best way to make it not hurt when I need to stick the needle in my calves. He said at a right angle. Then he's like you need to put it in faster! Then I was finally able to insert the needle in. But it turns out I need to insert the whole needle in which is really freaky. Finally, I need to start pumping liquid out. It was not that bad until the part I need to make sure there's no liquid left. In order to find out, I need to poke the needle around and keep pumping liquid. That part really freaks me the most and it hurts! The needle is not short. For my right leg, there's more than seven tubes of liquid to take out because I walked for three hours the day before. I suddenly feel light headed and it really hurts and I started crying and want him to stop. He ignored me and pump the rest of the liquid out. I am really scared that I won't be able to do aspiration properly by myself. Dr. Park said that I will do fine and let him know my progress through email. I definitely scared about doing the whole aspiration thing on my own. I'm going to ask a friend to do for me since she is in the science career and knows how to take blood tests. Sorry if I scare anyone, but I am definitely a chicken when it comes to needles. Dr. Park also measured my calves when I was sitting. (I usually stand and measure though) my left is 32cm and right is 33cm. The ideal circumference is 33cm according to 20% of my height. Now I just hope the shape of my calves will look good. I need to do aspirations once every week. He said to do them until there's no liquid left.



Hi ffxlulu,
How are you?
Have you been back to Canada?
How is your first day at job after the post-op?
Hope you can share your experience while travelling on plane


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> Good job! Aspiration is the worst part of this op I think! Besides being afraid of the needles, I am scared to make a mistake if all the fluid is out and that's why I am gonna stay more in Korea in my post up to make sure that all the aspirations needed are done by Dr.Park ! I don't have any professional friend here so I can rely on to help me with it! You are thankfully lucky to have such a nice friend though.
> Have a good journey back to Canada in advance



Ya, I would definitely think it would be better to stay for a month or three weeks instead of two weeks. I unfortunately don't have much vacation days from work.


----------



## ffxlulu

Cloudwall said:


> Hi ffxlulu,
> How are you?
> Have you been back to Canada?
> How is your first day at job after the post-op?
> Hope you can share your experience while travelling on plane



Day 16: departure 
I called a couple days ago for wheelchair service. I would definitely recommend you guys to get it. Unfortunately, they do not that empty seats for me to elevate my legs because it is during high season. The guy who pushed me is really nice, he even pushed me to the duty free store to purchase items. 

Day 17: flight ride 
I got an aisle seat at the front so I have more spaces for my feet to rest. I often walk to the washroom area to stretch. I definitely stand out and the Flight attendant even asked me if I was feeling ok, because I looked so weird when doing stretching. My feet and ankles are really swollen, because I can't elevate My legs. By the end of the flight trip, my ankles and feet are swollen like it was day five of my surgery. This is bad. I feel like this is the beginning of my nightmare. When I went back home, I quickly have to lie that I twisted My ankles bad. I can't walk properly with flat feet and even with wedges on. 

Day 18:day off
I still have one more vacation day left before I resume work. I only have to work on a Friday and I can rest again during the weekend. My right feet and ankles are still swollen and have inflammation. I elevate My legs most of the time and stretch my calves often. I have nightmares of people figuring out I did calf surgery. I am really scared about the next time I have to do aspiration. I am definitely scared that there might be a chance I can't walk properly. It does not sound reasonable to wear wedge shoes and lie that I twisted my ankles. What kind of excuses can I give to people around me that are not aware I did this surgery? Not a lot of people know about this surgery, including my parents. I am back to reality with the addition of this major problem: cannot walk properly.  I feel like this is the beginning of my nightmare...


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu!

I completely understand your worries and I sympathize with you. In the long run this inconvenience with not even be memorable, but you will have beautiful legs forever! You will walk just fine in a few days and you will feel much better at home than in Korea. It's easy enough to say that it's no ones business but your own what you did to your body, but the only opinion that matters is your own. Besides maybe you can inspire others to change their lives just like this blog changed ours. In a pinch you can say "I'm so uncomfortable and nauseous I don't want to go into details now. [and very quickly say] and thanks for understanding you're a pal." Or "I fell and partially tore my Achilles  so I have to not stretch it and keep it pointed for a while until it mends. Luckily it wasnt a full tear so I don't need crutches."


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Day 16: departure
> I called a couple days ago for wheelchair service. I would definitely recommend you guys to get it. Unfortunately, they do not that empty seats for me to elevate my legs because it is during high season. The guy who pushed me is really nice, he even pushed me to the duty free store to purchase items.
> 
> Day 17: flight ride
> I got an aisle seat at the front so I have more spaces for my feet to rest. I often walk to the washroom area to stretch. I definitely stand out and the Flight attendant even asked me if I was feeling ok, because I looked so weird when doing stretching. My feet and ankles are really swollen, because I can't elevate My legs. By the end of the flight trip, my ankles and feet are swollen like it was day five of my surgery. This is bad. I feel like this is the beginning of my nightmare. When I went back home, I quickly have to lie that I twisted My ankles bad. I can't walk properly with flat feet and even with wedges on.
> 
> Day 18:day off
> I still have one more vacation day left before I resume work. I only have to work on a Friday and I can rest again during the weekend. My right feet and ankles are still swollen and have inflammation. I elevate My legs most of the time and stretch my calves often. I have nightmares of people figuring out I did calf surgery. I am really scared about the next time I have to do aspiration. I am definitely scared that there might be a chance I can't walk properly. It does not sound reasonable to wear wedge shoes and lie that I twisted my ankles. What kind of excuses can I give to people around me that are not aware I did this surgery? Not a lot of people know about this surgery, including my parents. I am back to reality with the addition of this major problem: cannot walk properly.  I feel like this is the beginning of my nightmare...


Hi ffxlulu!
I think I am too late to comment...but if I were you, I would have never told the truth except to my parents or anyone else who is close to me! I think it is not necessary at all that your colleagues know anything about your surgery. You could have said:" I had a car accident in the middle of my trip" cause I believe some kinds of truth need large capacities!
Anyway, the most important thing now is that you have done this surgery and have your thin legs. Just remember how much you were scared before going to this trip and how much you were scared when the nurses started this surgery...you have passed all those! You have passed the first day in your post op that was told to be the worst one! You came back to home after those many hours in the plane and did your stretches very well there. Your colleagues' opinion is nothing in compared with all these things that you bravely passed and the precious experience that you gained and absolutely the beautiful legs that you got.


----------



## MyDeepestSecret

ffxlulu said:


> Day 16: departure
> I called a couple days ago for wheelchair service. I would definitely recommend you guys to get it. Unfortunately, they do not that empty seats for me to elevate my legs because it is during high season. The guy who pushed me is really nice, he even pushed me to the duty free store to purchase items.
> 
> Day 17: flight ride
> I got an aisle seat at the front so I have more spaces for my feet to rest. I often walk to the washroom area to stretch. I definitely stand out and the Flight attendant even asked me if I was feeling ok, because I looked so weird when doing stretching. My feet and ankles are really swollen, because I can't elevate My legs. By the end of the flight trip, my ankles and feet are swollen like it was day five of my surgery. This is bad. I feel like this is the beginning of my nightmare. When I went back home, I quickly have to lie that I twisted My ankles bad. I can't walk properly with flat feet and even with wedges on.
> 
> Day 18:day off
> I still have one more vacation day left before I resume work. I only have to work on a Friday and I can rest again during the weekend. My right feet and ankles are still swollen and have inflammation. I elevate My legs most of the time and stretch my calves often. I have nightmares of people figuring out I did calf surgery. I am really scared about the next time I have to do aspiration. I am definitely scared that there might be a chance I can't walk properly. It does not sound reasonable to wear wedge shoes and lie that I twisted my ankles. What kind of excuses can I give to people around me that are not aware I did this surgery? Not a lot of people know about this surgery, including my parents. I am back to reality with the addition of this major problem: cannot walk properly.  I feel like this is the beginning of my nightmare...



hi and congrats on having the surgery!! now all u have to do is wait and enjoy watching the changes!! u can simply tell ur co workers that u had pain in ur leg muscles from working out too much! their problem if they dnt wana beleive it! u dont need to tell a soul about ur surgery. its completely a personal decision and since this world is a judgemental place u dnt rily need to go thru any kind of stress and definately dont need to explain to anyone anything! ur not a child u decided this for urself becuz u'll only do whatever u believe is right for u!


----------



## Cloudwall

Vera33 said:


> You can get a calf botox if exercising doesnt work. Also, you can combine excercising and calf-botox for the best result! I had it done before.



@vera
I read that the result of botox had lasted for abt half of year.
If we combine 2 method together, will it affect for longer time?
How long the botox keep your leg slim?


----------



## ffxlulu

Skim3, joo_joo2704 & MyDeepestSecret,

Thank you for giving me awesome excuses! Don't worry, I definately won't tell anyone about my surgery since it sounds pretty scary judging by the title. I believe only my bf and a few of my best friends knows. I can't afford to tell my parents either, because I do not want them to worry about me. 

Day 19: back to work on a Friday

It was not that bad to resume work on a Friday. I work in downtown Toronto where everyone walks fast. I wore wedges that day because I wanted to look normal when I walk. I definately can't walk fast or run so I have to prepare more time for transporation time. No one at work noticed my walking, because I walk pretty normal at work. At the end of the day, my calves are very stiff. 

Day 20 
Stretches are a lot easier after I applied muscle relief cream on my calves. It is a lot easier for me in korea, because I don't really care about showing my bandages even when I go out. Now, I have to hide them even when I'm at home. In order to make my life easier, I started wrapping the bandages around my ankles and feet, so that this would support my lie about twisting my ankles to my parents. At least, I've got the problem solved for hiding the bandages at home. Wearing sneaker wedges definately slow down my recovery, I've decided I should not wear them anymore and accept the fact I will walk in a crippled way for a while. 

Day 21
It is the first time doing aspiration without Dr. Park or the nurses. I was not able to find my friend (in science career) so I decided to do this on my own with my bf (perfectionist). It took me a while to poke the needle in while my bf will help pull the syringe. It didn't hurt much but it takes LONG. During the whole process, we both got goosebumps and felt light headed. But we did it! Dr Park told me to record my calf circumferences and number of blood tubes taken out. I really hope we did the aspiration correctly. I see a little lump on my calf right after I did aspiration, hopefully it will disappear. 

Overall, my calves are a lot slimmer. I look really good when wearing tight jeans and pants, because my calves look straight and slim. I have been staring at my calves all day when I was wearing slim pants. The shape of my calves are still not that nice and the skin around my calves are still darkly toned due to the bruising. My calves are still really stiff. I will start wearing flat shoes from now on. I don't feel nerve pain these few days, because my feet and ankles are swollen?


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Skim3, joo_joo2704 & MyDeepestSecret,
> 
> Thank you for giving me awesome excuses! Don't worry, I definately won't tell anyone about my surgery since it sounds pretty scary judging by the title. I believe only my bf and a few of my best friends knows. I can't afford to tell my parents either, because I do not want them to worry about me.
> 
> Day 19: back to work on a Friday
> 
> It was not that bad to resume work on a Friday. I work in downtown Toronto where everyone walks fast. I wore wedges that day because I wanted to look normal when I walk. I definately can't walk fast or run so I have to prepare more time for transporation time. No one at work noticed my walking, because I walk pretty normal at work. At the end of the day, my calves are very stiff.
> 
> Day 20
> Stretches are a lot easier after I applied muscle relief cream on my calves. It is a lot easier for me in korea, because I don't really care about showing my bandages even when I go out. Now, I have to hide them even when I'm at home. In order to make my life easier, I started wrapping the bandages around my ankles and feet, so that this would support my lie about twisting my ankles to my parents. At least, I've got the problem solved for hiding the bandages at home. Wearing sneaker wedges definately slow down my recovery, I've decided I should not wear them anymore and accept the fact I will walk in a crippled way for a while.
> 
> Day 21
> It is the first time doing aspiration without Dr. Park or the nurses. I was not able to find my friend (in science career) so I decided to do this on my own with my bf (perfectionist). It took me a while to poke the needle in while my bf will help pull the syringe. It didn't hurt much but it takes LONG. During the whole process, we both got goosebumps and felt light headed. But we did it! Dr Park told me to record my calf circumferences and number of blood tubes taken out. I really hope we did the aspiration correctly. I see a little lump on my calf right after I did aspiration, hopefully it will disappear.
> 
> Overall, my calves are a lot slimmer. I look really good when wearing tight jeans and pants, because my calves look straight and slim. I have been staring at my calves all day when I was wearing slim pants. The shape of my calves are still not that nice and the skin around my calves are still darkly toned due to the bruising. My calves are still really stiff. I will start wearing flat shoes from now on. I don't feel nerve pain these few days, because my feet and ankles are swollen?


First, it is so great to hear that you could aspirate your legs on your own!! I think this technical part is the most important one cz is directly related to your health condition! It does not seem that scaring though! Dr.Parks said all his patients could do it and is fairly doable. 
Secondly, I got so excited when you said you look really good in those skinny jeans!! I really want to get this op done ASAP and sometimes I feel I can't wait anymore!!
I have a question: Do your thighs look thinner after the op or thicker?! This is what I am always trying to figure out about my own thighs!


----------



## babyangel11

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi babyangel11!
> 
> I believe that a long time ago, you complained your legs got bigger after the op...then you didn't show up again! I asked you about it but received no answer back...maybe cause you have done this op many months ago.
> Anyway, I was wondering if you still have this complain.If so, what is Dr.Park's opinion about it?! Actually Im gonna do this op and my calves size post up is one of my concerns!


 

Hi joo-joo2704 

I think you got it wrongly.

I didn't do the calf surgery or at least not yet.   Summershimmer was the one who did n the above was my question posted to her.


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> First, it is so great to hear that you could aspirate your legs on your own!! I think this technical part is the most important one cz is directly related to your health condition! It does not seem that scaring though! Dr.Parks said all his patients could do it and is fairly doable.
> Secondly, I got so excited when you said you look really good in those skinny jeans!! I really want to get this op done ASAP and sometimes I feel I can't wait anymore!!
> I have a question: Do your thighs look thinner after the op or thicker?! This is what I am always trying to figure out about my own thighs!




Haha, I know exactly how you feel when I have been reading this thread for more than two years. My thighs are generally not skinny to begin with. I do feel like my thighs are thicker when I'm in Korea due to the humid weather? I also gained around five pounds when I am in Korea, since I just eat and sit and sleep. I am planning to go for a lipo/lymph massage for my thighs and prepare for next summer! I can't wait to have a pair of hot legs!


----------



## joo_joo2704

babyangel11 said:


> Hi joo-joo2704
> 
> I think you got it wrongly.
> 
> I didn't do the calf surgery or at least not yet.   Summershimmer was the one who did n the above was my question posted to her.


Ohhhh:giggles: Sorry for that and thanks for letting me know!


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Haha, I know exactly how you feel when I have been reading this thread for more than two years. My thighs are generally not skinny to begin with. I do feel like my thighs are thicker when I'm in Korea due to the humid weather? I also gained around five pounds when I am in Korea, since I just eat and sit and sleep. I am planning to go for a lipo/lymph massage for my thighs and prepare for next summer! I can't wait to have a pair of hot legs!


I see...but please let me know how your thighs look once you lose weight that you have already gained on your thighs! 
Just wanna describe my personal experience about lipo cavitation:
About 4 months ago, I decided to try ultrasound lipo cavitaion ( a new method to destroy fat cells by an especial device very similar to the one used for lipo massage) in a good clinic in Montreal before making my final decision for calf reduction surgery. The practitioner that first I consulted with said that it would not be helpful since my calves are more muscular rather than fatty! I asked her if I can use this method to have a thigh gap (I don't have it cause my hips are narrow) and she said it would definitely help cause that part is mostly fat and in my case, cavitation would work more that lipo massage.... I went for 10 sessions, 20 mints  each and did everything that they recommended such as exercising after and drinking a lot of water...but I saw NO change!! Each session, a new practitioner did it for me and I always asked them why it was not working and they brought different reasons like my thighs are not fat enough for it...or I should wait and will see the result in one month once I get done with the all sessions...But I obviously see no result! My thighs are not fat but also not really thin or skinny! I do have some fat in my thigh gap but not much and this is what all the practitioners I met, agreed with! This method was supposed to make a difference if was really efficient! My close friend works for a company that sells such devices and she says they really work for  belly as she has seen in person! She says first that they apply it, the bellies reduce even up to five centimeters and then 2 or 3 centimeters are back by drinking water but after 10 sessions, the reduction is fairly satisfying. She has no experience for the thighs though!
So, I am telling you to think more about it before wasting a lot of money! I paid around 600 CAD that was the half of its real price due to a promotion and all the money was reimbursed in a miraculous way!!!! So it was not a big deal for me but might be a waste of money for the others! Lipo massage can be different but the practitioners all said cavitation is better for the slim people.
Sorry if I made you disappointed but just keep in mind that it was my personal experience and not necessarily applicable to you. Also, I seriously think your thighs are pretty slim as I recognized in your photos!


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> I see...but please let me know how your thighs look once you lose weight that you have already gained on your thighs!
> Just wanna describe my personal experience about lipo cavitation:
> About 4 months ago, I decided to try ultrasound lipo cavitaion ( a new method to destroy fat cells by an especial device very similar to the one used for lipo massage) in a good clinic in Montreal before making my final decision for calf reduction surgery. The practitioner that first I consulted with said that it would not be helpful since my calves are more muscular rather than fatty! I asked her if I can use this method to have a thigh gap (I don't have it cause my hips are narrow) and she said it would definitely help cause that part is mostly fat and in my case, cavitation would work more that lipo massage.... I went for 10 sessions, 20 mints  each and did everything that they recommended such as exercising after and drinking a lot of water...but I saw NO change!! Each session, a new practitioner did it for me and I always asked them why it was not working and they brought different reasons like my thighs are not fat enough for it...or I should wait and will see the result in one month once I get done with the all sessions...But I obviously see no result! My thighs are not fat but also not really thin or skinny! I do have some fat in my thigh gap but not much and this is what all the practitioners I met, agreed with! This method was supposed to make a difference if was really efficient! My close friend works for a company that sells such devices and she says they really work for  belly as she has seen in person! She says first that they apply it, the bellies reduce even up to five centimeters and then 2 or 3 centimeters are back by drinking water but after 10 sessions, the reduction is fairly satisfying. She has no experience for the thighs though!
> So, I am telling you to think more about it before wasting a lot of money! I paid around 600 CAD that was the half of its real price due to a promotion and all the money was reimbursed in a miraculous way!!!! So it was not a big deal for me but might be a waste of money for the others! Lipo massage can be different but the practitioners all said cavitation is better for the slim people.
> Sorry if I made you disappointed but just keep in mind that it was my personal experience and not necessarily applicable to you. Also, I seriously think your thighs are pretty slim as I recognized in your photos!


Hey joojoo,

Thanks for sharing your experience! I definitely will research about it, my inner thighs are around 19 inches (thickest part). They are getting thicker since my job requires a lot of sitting. I read that xiaxue (singapore blogger) also does lipo massage, and she got good results. But I will do a good amount of research before I decide to do it.


----------



## ffxlulu

Day 22 & 23

I wore sneakers to work, because I cannot fit my feet in my flats. My ankles and feet are still swollen. I told all my coworkers that I have twisted my ankles badly. I even showed them the bandages that were wrapped around my ankles. I do feel a lot better now, since everyone is very considerate and I do not have to hide the fact that I cannot walk properly. I used the CPU to elevate my legs during work. 

My walking is improving due to the fact I have been walking with flat shoes. I do need to do some walking in order to reach to my work location from the train station. I have been measuring my calves almost everyday. 

Here is a summary of my calf measurements:

My 'ideal' calf circumference: 20% of my height = 20% * 165cm = 33cm

Before surgery: left (35cm) right (36cm)

Day 15 post op: left (32cm) right (33cm)

Day 23 post op (1 day after my DIY aspiration): left (31.8cm) right (32.3cm) <-- OMGGG!!!
Day 23 post op (after showering): left (32.5cm) right (33cm)

I cannot believe how much of a difference it can be after not compressing my calves for around an hour and after taking a shower. 

I feel a lot better with everyone's support! It does feel nice when my co workers care about me since I have 'twisted my ankles'.


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Hey joojoo,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience! I definitely will research about it, my inner thighs are around 19 inches (thickest part). They are getting thicker since my job requires a lot of sitting. I read that xiaxue (singapore blogger) also does lipo massage, and she got good results. But I will do a good amount of research before I decide to do it.


So please let me know about the final result if you make your decision to do it. If it works for you, I will definitely come to Toronto to do it at the same clinic 
Had you ever thought about liposuction with Dr.Park simultaneously with calf reduction?! Actually, I had heard that liposuction by surgery is for those who are fat...I asked Dr.Park about it and he said it is useful for all that have local fat and especially upper thighs including thigh gap is a good target for liposuction cz has usually more fat!
I found a few girls in this thread that did liposuction around their knees or their ankles+calf reduction  but they had not told the details!


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Day 22 & 23
> 
> I wore sneakers to work, because I cannot fit my feet in my flats. My ankles and feet are still swollen. I told all my coworkers that I have twisted my ankles badly. I even showed them the bandages that were wrapped around my ankles. I do feel a lot better now, since everyone is very considerate and I do not have to hide the fact that I cannot walk properly. I used the CPU to elevate my legs during work.
> 
> My walking is improving due to the fact I have been walking with flat shoes. I do need to do some walking in order to reach to my work location from the train station. I have been measuring my calves almost everyday.
> 
> Here is a summary of my calf measurements:
> 
> My 'ideal' calf circumference: 20% of my height = 20% * 165cm = 33cm
> 
> Before surgery: left (35cm) right (36cm)
> 
> Day 15 post op: left (32cm) right (33cm)
> 
> Day 23 post op (1 day after my DIY aspiration): left (31.8cm) right (32.3cm) <-- OMGGG!!!
> Day 23 post op (after showering): left (32.5cm) right (33cm)
> 
> I cannot believe how much of a difference it can be after not compressing my calves for around an hour and after taking a shower.
> 
> I feel a lot better with everyone's support! It does feel nice when my co workers care about me since I have 'twisted my ankles'.


That's awesome!! Nice to hear that you could work with your sneakers! For sure your final size will be less than all those! 
Hope to see your photos soon


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu!

I've got to type it! "OMG OMG OMG!!!" Good for you! Skinny jeans and #'s like those are divine! Christmas came early for you! I love it and I haven't even seen pics yet! I keep looking at this pair of golden goose boots that I bought and can't fit into with sadness, but now I think, "ok, next year it's you and me b*tch!" Thanks for inspiring!


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> So please let me know about the final result if you make your decision to do it. If it works for you, I will definitely come to Toronto to do it at the same clinic
> Had you ever thought about liposuction with Dr.Park simultaneously with calf reduction?! Actually, I had heard that liposuction by surgery is for those who are fat...I asked Dr.Park about it and he said it is useful for all that have local fat and especially upper thighs including thigh gap is a good target for liposuction cz has usually more fat!
> I found a few girls in this thread that did liposuction around their knees or their ankles+calf reduction  but they had not told the details!



I totally forgot to mention about this point! Good that you have pointed this out! Apparently Dr. Park mentioned that he can give me free lipo for knees and ankles ONLY if he thinks its necessary. I obviously wanted him to do so, but he kept saying i don't have much fat on my knees and ankles. 

It would be a pretty hard recovery to do lipo on your thighs and calf surgery at the same time. I've talked to a couple of people who did lipo on their thighs. I remembered they can't walk much for first week. I use a lot of strength from my hamstring whenever I walk during the first two weeks of recovery. I would love to do lipo on my thighs, but I guess I should try the non surgical way first since they are 'easier' to reduce compare to calves. In addition, I can't afford to do both lipo on thighs and calf surgery.


----------



## ffxlulu

Skim3 said:


> Ffxlulu!
> 
> I've got to type it! "OMG OMG OMG!!!" Good for you! Skinny jeans and #'s like those are divine! Christmas came early for you! I love it and I haven't even seen pics yet! I keep looking at this pair of golden goose boots that I bought and can't fit into with sadness, but now I think, "ok, next year it's you and me b*tch!" Thanks for inspiring!



Ya! Now, I really think my thighs are looking quite fat since my calves are skinny now. I will try to get another picture soon. It is a lot harder to find someone to take for me since not a lot of people know about this surgery


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> I totally forgot to mention about this point! Good that you have pointed this out! Apparently Dr. Park mentioned that he can give me free lipo for knees and ankles ONLY if he thinks its necessary. I obviously wanted him to do so, but he kept saying i don't have much fat on my knees and ankles.
> 
> It would be a pretty hard recovery to do lipo on your thighs and calf surgery at the same time. I've talked to a couple of people who did lipo on their thighs. I remembered they can't walk much for first week. I use a lot of strength from my hamstring whenever I walk during the first two weeks of recovery. I would love to do lipo on my thighs, but I guess I should try the non surgical way first since they are 'easier' to reduce compare to calves. In addition, I can't afford to do both lipo on thighs and calf surgery.


Oh really?! Those free options are so good! And this is for all his patients? Wish I can have it too!  
Yeah...I see what you mean by " very hard recovery"! It is what I was also figuring out! But I didn't want to do lipo on all my inner thighs! Just on top where the thigh gap is cz the other parts already have a gap in between! But probably, I won't do it!


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Ya! Now, I really think my thighs are looking quite fat since my calves are skinny now. I will try to get another picture soon. It is a lot harder to find someone to take for me since not a lot of people know about this surgery


Your calves will change and get proportional ( not necessarily thicker though) to your thighs although I still like to have skinny calves no matter how fat my thighs look with them But I think your legs in a quick look are shown thin!


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> Oh really?! Those free options are so good! And this is for all his patients? Wish I can have it too!
> Yeah...I see what you mean by " very hard recovery"! It is what I was also figuring out! But I didn't want to do lipo on all my inner thighs! Just on top where the thigh gap is cz the other parts already have a gap in between! But probably, I won't do it!



Another PS friend lipo her stomach couple years ago, but she started developing fat in the love handles area( that area did not have lipo before). So she has to go back and lipo that area as well in order to look proportional. Therefore, it is likely that you will develop more fat in your inner thighs after you did lipo around your thigh gap area. Eventually, you will have to lipo your whole legs in order to look proportional.

It depends if you got fat around ankles and knees. For me, I got thick ankles and knees, but they are not fat since I got big bones. That is just sad.. 
In the end, I was not able to have free lipo service.


----------



## cranberri100

ffxlulu said:


> Skim3, joo_joo2704 & MyDeepestSecret,
> 
> Thank you for giving me awesome excuses! Don't worry, I definately won't tell anyone about my surgery since it sounds pretty scary judging by the title. I believe only my bf and a few of my best friends knows. I can't afford to tell my parents either, because I do not want them to worry about me.
> 
> Day 19: back to work on a Friday
> 
> It was not that bad to resume work on a Friday. I work in downtown Toronto where everyone walks fast. I wore wedges that day because I wanted to look normal when I walk. I definately can't walk fast or run so I have to prepare more time for transporation time. No one at work noticed my walking, because I walk pretty normal at work. At the end of the day, my calves are very stiff.
> 
> Day 20
> Stretches are a lot easier after I applied muscle relief cream on my calves. It is a lot easier for me in korea, because I don't really care about showing my bandages even when I go out. Now, I have to hide them even when I'm at home. In order to make my life easier, I started wrapping the bandages around my ankles and feet, so that this would support my lie about twisting my ankles to my parents. At least, I've got the problem solved for hiding the bandages at home. Wearing sneaker wedges definately slow down my recovery, I've decided I should not wear them anymore and accept the fact I will walk in a crippled way for a while.
> 
> Day 21
> It is the first time doing aspiration without Dr. Park or the nurses. I was not able to find my friend (in science career) so I decided to do this on my own with my bf (perfectionist). It took me a while to poke the needle in while my bf will help pull the syringe. It didn't hurt much but it takes LONG. During the whole process, we both got goosebumps and felt light headed. But we did it! Dr Park told me to record my calf circumferences and number of blood tubes taken out. I really hope we did the aspiration correctly. I see a little lump on my calf right after I did aspiration, hopefully it will disappear.
> 
> Overall, my calves are a lot slimmer. I look really good when wearing tight jeans and pants, because my calves look straight and slim. I have been staring at my calves all day when I was wearing slim pants. The shape of my calves are still not that nice and the skin around my calves are still darkly toned due to the bruising. My calves are still really stiff. I will start wearing flat shoes from now on. I don't feel nerve pain these few days, because my feet and ankles are swollen?


Hi ffxulu,

It's so great to hear you're happy with how your legs look and that you're reveling in wearing skinny jeans! 
I'm happy that you managed to find a way to go to work and be around your parents - I wouldn't tell family or coworkers about it either.  
How is it being in flats? Why do you think wearing sneaker wedges slowed down your recovery?

I can't believe you work in downtown Toronto! It's such a small world, because I live in Toronto - and I don't mean Scarborough or Markham, lol.  I'm a stone's throw away from downtown.

Thanks for everything, and all the best .


----------



## ffxlulu

cranberri100 said:


> Hi ffxulu,
> 
> It's so great to hear you're happy with how your legs look and that you're reveling in wearing skinny jeans!
> I'm happy that you managed to find a way to go to work and be around your parents - I wouldn't tell family or coworkers about it either.
> How is it being in flats? Why do you think wearing sneaker wedges slowed down your recovery?
> 
> I can't believe you work in downtown Toronto! It's such a small world, because I live in Toronto - and I don't mean Scarborough or Markham, lol.  I'm a stone's throw away from downtown.
> 
> Thanks for everything, and all the best .



It's nice to know there are some Canadians here .
I can speed up a bit when I walk.  My calves get tired easily after walking non stop for 1 min. Walking in flats (when you try to walk normal) is another form of stretching, while walking in wedges will make your calves feel more stiff.


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Another PS friend lipo her stomach couple years ago, but she started developing fat in the love handles area( that area did not have lipo before). So she has to go back and lipo that area as well in order to look proportional. Therefore, it is likely that you will develop more fat in your inner thighs after you did lipo around your thigh gap area. Eventually, you will have to lipo your whole legs in order to look proportional.
> 
> It depends if you got fat around ankles and knees. For me, I got thick ankles and knees, but they are not fat since I got big bones. That is just sad..
> In the end, I was not able to have free lipo service.


OMG! That's horrible! How come! Maybe, the fat distribution of the belly is disturbed in someway and then love handles were affected! However, I have another mentality too: sometimes that my belly gets big for any reason, I look more rectangular and when it comes down, my love handles appear! So, she can see fat love handles because of the same reason...! 
I also have big bones in my knees!! But the fact is that it will prevent a lot of problems when we get old and the bone mass density starts to get down! Hope it makes you feel better about them! Also, I think your knees look thinner now cz I noticed some girls with big knee bones and thin calves that their knees look thinner than they really are! Hope you confirm the same thing about your knees now!
Let's see how it goes in Korea but Im wondering when Dr.Park recognized that lipo does not work in your case. In Korea or when you sent him your photos for consultation?!


----------



## linney

ffxlulu - thanks so much for the updates.  happy to hear you're happy with the results.  i'm meeting with dr. park in early september.  wish me luck!  do you have any recent pictures?


----------



## linney

i don't have enough posts up to chat yet.


----------



## joo_joo2704

linney said:


> i don't have enough posts up to chat yet.


Hi linney!
It's so good that you are going to get it done in early September and then will get rid of the legs bothering you. Im also gonna get it done hopefully in January and when ever a new girl says she is going to do this op in a couple of days, I feel this is me that is going to Korea...! Hope you have an easy recovery post op and get your ideal legs. Please update us in your post up once you feel strong enough to write!
Again, I hope everything goes well for you in Korea


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> OMG! That's horrible! How come! Maybe, the fat distribution of the belly is disturbed in someway and then love handles were affected! However, I have another mentality too: sometimes that my belly gets big for any reason, I look more rectangular and when it comes down, my love handles appear! So, she can see fat love handles because of the same reason...!
> I also have big bones in my knees!! But the fact is that it will prevent a lot of problems when we get old and the bone mass density starts to get down! Hope it makes you feel better about them! Also, I think your knees look thinner now cz I noticed some girls with big knee bones and thin calves that their knees look thinner than they really are! Hope you confirm the same thing about your knees now!
> Let's see how it goes in Korea but Im wondering when Dr.Park recognized that lipo does not work in your case. In Korea or when you sent him your photos for consultation?!



He will let you know once you have a face to face consultation with him.


----------



## ffxlulu

linney said:


> ffxlulu - thanks so much for the updates.  happy to hear you're happy with the results.  i'm meeting with dr. park in early september.  wish me luck!  do you have any recent pictures?


Good luck!! I'm super excited for you! Please post your calf pictures as well! (I will be posting mine on the next post)


----------



## ffxlulu

Day 28
My calves are still stiff in the mornings, but I could feel they are recovering from day to day. My ankles and feet are still swollen. My walking improves day by day since I have been wearing sneakers everyday. My metabolism is getting slower due to my lack of exercise, therfore, my thighs are still fat. And I did something I am super ashamed of myself: I smoked two cigarettes. 

Day 29
My feet and ankles are even more swollen because of the cigarettes. I might as well quit smoking once in for all since I don't have craving anymore. Anyone smokes in this forum? I did my second diy aspiration and I'm getting the hang of it. 

Here are my diy aspiration results:
1. Right 45ml & left 7ml liquid taken out 
2. Right 7ml & left 4.5ml liquid taken out 

My current calf measurement:
right 31.7cm, left 32.1cm

My right calf is smaller than my left calf. (right was 1.5cm bigger before surgery) I guess the aspiration really did help reduce the size.

Day 30 (One Month!!!!!!!) 
I can walk normally now.. But only in a limited amount of time before my calves get tired. I speed walk for four minutes non stop today because I was catching the train. At the end, my calves were exhausted which means they will probably be swollen the next day. I felt like I just did 200 calf lifts. 

Pictures 

Day 28 
http://postimg.org/image/3lf8apbet/

Another picture when I was in skinny jeans with bandages underneath (please excuse my weird leg post because it is hard to take pictures of my calves with no assistance) 
http://postimg.org/image/v6usp6vnb/


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Day 28
> My calves are still stiff in the mornings, but I could feel they are recovering from day to day. My ankles and feet are still swollen. My walking improves day by day since I have been wearing sneakers everyday. My metabolism is getting slower due to my lack of exercise, therfore, my thighs are still fat. And I did something I am super ashamed of myself: I smoked two cigarettes.
> 
> Day 29
> My feet and ankles are even more swollen because of the cigarettes. I might as well quit smoking once in for all since I don't have craving anymore. Anyone smokes in this forum? I did my second diy aspiration and I'm getting the hang of it.
> 
> Here are my diy aspiration results:
> 1. Right 45ml & left 7ml liquid taken out
> 2. Right 7ml & left 4.5ml liquid taken out
> 
> My current calf measurement:
> right 31.7cm, left 32.1cm
> 
> My right calf is smaller than my left calf. (right was 1.5cm bigger before surgery) I guess the aspiration really did help reduce the size.
> 
> Day 30 (One Month!!!!!!!)
> I can walk normally now.. But only in a limited amount of time before my calves get tired. I speed walk for four minutes non stop today because I was catching the train. At the end, my calves were exhausted which means they will probably be swollen the next day. I felt like I just did 200 calf lifts.
> 
> Pictures
> 
> Day 28
> http://postimg.org/image/3lf8apbet/
> 
> Another picture when I was in skinny jeans with bandages underneath (please excuse my weird leg post because it is hard to take pictures of my calves with no assistance)
> http://postimg.org/image/v6usp6vnb/


OMG!  I am super excited! Your legs look pretty thin! They look like a baby's legs! The bruising is almost gone! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## ffxlulu

bronte77 said:


> Hi OneTrackMind,
> 
> I don't really know why the heating pad but I think that it is the same principle as when a patient goes under general anesthesia. Many patients wake up shivering and cold after full general anesthesia so maybe the same thing after the local spinal anesthesia applies. Possibly some of the other girls can confirm this...
> 
> Take care.


hey bronte..
would you give us an update on your calves? I believe you are around 2 months post op now!


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Day 28
> My calves are still stiff in the mornings, but I could feel they are recovering from day to day. My ankles and feet are still swollen. My walking improves day by day since I have been wearing sneakers everyday. My metabolism is getting slower due to my lack of exercise, therfore, my thighs are still fat. And I did something I am super ashamed of myself: I smoked two cigarettes.
> 
> Day 29
> My feet and ankles are even more swollen because of the cigarettes. I might as well quit smoking once in for all since I don't have craving anymore. Anyone smokes in this forum? I did my second diy aspiration and I'm getting the hang of it.
> 
> Here are my diy aspiration results:
> 1. Right 45ml & left 7ml liquid taken out
> 2. Right 7ml & left 4.5ml liquid taken out
> 
> My current calf measurement:
> right 31.7cm, left 32.1cm
> 
> My right calf is smaller than my left calf. (right was 1.5cm bigger before surgery) I guess the aspiration really did help reduce the size.
> 
> Day 30 (One Month!!!!!!!)
> I can walk normally now.. But only in a limited amount of time before my calves get tired. I speed walk for four minutes non stop today because I was catching the train. At the end, my calves were exhausted which means they will probably be swollen the next day. I felt like I just did 200 calf lifts.
> 
> Pictures
> 
> Day 28
> http://postimg.org/image/3lf8apbet/
> 
> Another picture when I was in skinny jeans with bandages underneath (please excuse my weird leg post because it is hard to take pictures of my calves with no assistance)
> http://postimg.org/image/v6usp6vnb/


So you have done aspiration for two times since you came back from Korea...Would you please let me know once Dr.Park confirms you don't need to aspirate anymore?! As you know, I was planning to stay more in Korea until I get done with all aspiration sessions but if it is supposed to last more than one month, I'll be back in two weeks and find someone here to help me with it.


----------



## linney

ffxlulu said:


> Good luck!! I'm super excited for you! Please post your calf pictures as well! (I will be posting mine on the next post)


ffxlulu,

thanks for the pictures - your legs look great!  i was curious when you were able to drive?  i'm afraid of my calves cramping up while driving. also did you take sinecch? i'll only be in korea for eight days so will be aspiring on my own when i get back.


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> So you have done aspiration for two times since you came back from Korea...Would you please let me know once Dr.Park confirms you don't need to aspirate anymore?! As you know, I was planning to stay more in Korea until I get done with all aspiration sessions but if it is supposed to last more than one month, I'll be back in two weeks and find someone here to help me with it.



It varies, I remember there's this one girl in this forum who doesn't need to do aspiration after two weeks of her surgery. Dr. Park told me I can stop when I can't get the liquid out anymore. I think the third time may probably be my last time. It is better to have more aspiration sections. The more liquid I take out, the smaller my calves will be. Dr. Park gave me 5 needles before I leave on Day 15. He said I will probably need 2-3 sections.


----------



## ffxlulu

linney said:


> ffxlulu,
> 
> thanks for the pictures - your legs look great!  i was curious when you were able to drive?  i'm afraid of my calves cramping up while driving. also did you take sinecch? i'll only be in korea for eight days so will be aspiring on my own when i get back.



Hey linney, thanks for the compliment! I was able to drive on day 17. I didn't get a chance to drive around day 9,but it also depends on how many cm you will be losing. I think my recovery was not that bad because I only need to lose around 3cm.

Yes, you will need to take sineech. Remember to take the first pill around 12 hours before surgery. I remembered there's this girl who forgot to take her first tablet until the last hour of her surgery. Her bruising did not fade as fast as I did. But I still have some light bruising around the back of my knees.


----------



## Gera36 Rus

ffxlulu,It perfectly. Your caviar beautiful. I care about &#1074;&#1086;&#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;.&#1043;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1083; whether you doctor how long it takes to return walking
Sorry for my English. Google

I also want to share photos of my calves
http://radical-foto.ru/fp/52dfa581eafb41d38264f5f766c9c1c6
http://radical-foto.ru/fp/61af7c8ea011488fb75b178d58f0a8c2
http://radical-foto.ru/fp/e159d8467a3e468089ea705e19d0aa80


----------



## Gera36 Rus

ffxlulu,Can you say,how much money is needed for hotel(17 days), food and pills. 
thanks


----------



## Gera36 Rus

itsumobaby said:


> http://v.baidu.com/kan/tvshow/?id=1...21bbae74443aba8796efd8bedab#frp=v.baidu.com/v
> 
> 
> Everyone watch this link about the documentary of many patients' lives  are being destroyed by ID hospital, revealing the secret of the lies of  dr park- his promise for being the surgeon of the surgery but swopped  someone else to do the surgery instead! And when the surgery failed the  patient was offered a very small amount of money and forced to sign an  agreement for not spreading the words out!! This is exactly what  happened to me!!!


Who knows Korean? Can you explain what says in this video? What do you think about this?


----------



## Gera36 Rus

http://eng.grandsurgery.com/
 Who has information on this clinic?


----------



## joo_joo2704

Gera36 Rus said:


> http://eng.grandsurgery.com/
> Who has information on this clinic?


Hi Gera36 Rus,

I am also going to get this op done hopefully in this winter and following up the posts and news seriously! 
The language of the report in this video is basically Chinese but the Chinese girl has had the surgery done in ID hospital located in Korea! As I searched, there is one Dr.Park in ID hospital whose first name is different from another Dr.Park in OZ clinic that a lot of girls in this forum have done the op with. There was no other surgeon that is called Park in ID hospital. I don't know Chinese though! I just gathered the info by searching!


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi guys,
Please comment on the video posted by Gera36 Rus! Although I searched about it, still need your help to confirm it if you know Chinese or you have searched as well!


----------



## lavenderose

Hi, has anyone heard about this? http://tw.m.wretch.yahoo.com/blog/lavenir20088/25202292

He seems to specialise in this method in tw. It isn't nerve ablation. 
I'm wondering if anyone has tried this and is it effective? 

Thx.


----------



## Gera36 Rus

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi Gera36 Rus,
> 
> I am also going to get this op done hopefully in this winter and following up the posts and news seriously!
> The language of the report in this video is basically Chinese but the Chinese girl has had the surgery done in ID hospital located in Korea! As I searched, there is one Dr.Park in ID hospital whose first name is different from another Dr.Park in OZ clinic that a lot of girls in this forum have done the op with. There was no other surgeon that is called Park in ID hospital. I don't know Chinese though! I just gathered the info by searching!




I understand the translation?) In this video, talk about some other doctor , not from Dr.Park OZ?


----------



## joo_joo2704

Gera36 Rus said:


> I understand the translation?) In this video, talk about some other doctor , not from Dr.Park OZ?


I did not understand the translation. But I searched the doctors in ID hospital where that girl had a bad experience there...Among the doctors in ID hospital, I could find a Dr.Park whose first name is different from Dr.Park's at OZ. The girls in this forum go to Dr.Park at OZ that is not the same as Dr.Park in ID hospital as I got!


----------



## ffxlulu

Gera36 Rus said:


> ffxlulu,Can you say,how much money is needed for hotel(17 days), food and pills.
> thanks


I brought $10,000 USD, but I spent a lot more because of shopping.


----------



## ffxlulu

I just watched the video. They mainly talk about ID hospital and the victims. They didn't take any screenshots of OZ nor talk about it. My Mandarin is not that good, but I can read the Chinese subtitles.


----------



## plasticbuns

ffxlulu said:


> I brought $10,000 USD, but I spent a lot more because of shopping.



How much was the operation itself?


----------



## ffxlulu

plasticbuns said:


> How much was the operation itself?



$5600 USD including the 4% cash discount.

The price varies depending on your calf size.


----------



## linney

i just had the operation with dr. park at oz clinic.  just to give you some background, i have always hated my legs and finally decided to go through with this surgery thanks to all you ladies that have given me the courage to do this.

consultation day:
flew in to incheon airport at 3pm and took the limousine bus for $15 US to sinsa bus station.  we were able to find young dong hotel and check-in to our room.  the front desk assisted with arranging a driver to take me to oz clinic right away (after i told them i was heading to the clinic soon).

i arrived at oz clinic and amy greeted me.  she took my bloodwork and afterwards i met dr. park.  he took a look at my calves, walked me through the complications (expected for any kind of surgery) and answered all questions i had.  he told me that with 40cm calf circumference for me a 36 cm result could be expected which would be proportionate with my body.  but it all depends on my post-operative care for what the final result will be.  we scheduled for surgery for the next day at 10am.


----------



## linney

day 1:

i met with dr. park right before surgery and he drew on my calves.  later, i was taken to the operation room.  i was really nervous at this point - must have been the longest 30 minutes ever.  they prepared the IV saline drip, then the anesthesiologist came in and had me turn on my side (in fetal position) so he can locate where to inject.  the nurses wiped my legs down to prepare for surgery.  my legs started feeling numb at this point and after that i went to sleep shortly after.

i woke up as they were wrapping up my legs.  and was moved to the recovery room.  i didn't experience the shivering most gals felt, but felt the heat they put underneath me.  i was mostly in a daze and i couldn't quite go back to sleep afterwards.  throughout the night, i needed help going to the restroom twice and the other three times i managed to go by myself.  amy showed me the belly to wall stretch.  she gave me the thumbs up and said i was doing it well.


----------



## linney

day 2: 

the stretches were definitely much harder today.  it is so painful doing the stretches, so far susan (other nurse) showed me two exercises - belly to wall and squat.  i haven't been religious about doing them consistently every 30 minutes so each time i try it hurts like hell. i'll be back to work on day 10 and am afraid i will be walking like a humpback grandma.  right when i get up, i have to hunch over since it's hard for my knees to be straight.  after i get myself to do the stretches, i manage to go upright for a bit.  i'm trying to walk barefoot in the hotel room, but man it kills.  ffxlulu - does the tightness get better?  if so, what day do the stretches and tightness get easier?  

as for my legs, i can't tell the difference yet since it's bandaged and very bruised and swollen.  at this point, i just want to recover soon.   i am at 8 posts now, so hopefully can PM soon.


----------



## linney

day 3:

i am timing myself today to make sure i am stretching every 30 minutes.  but each time i get up from my legs resting and elevated for 25 minutes, it still feels really tight.  i know it will eventually help with the recovery, but so hard to stay positive because each time i get up to stretch again it goes back to being super tight.  hopefully by dinner time, i will start feeling better to do light walking outside of the hotel.  this surgery is taking a lot out of me and i'm just counting the days for the recovery process to be over.


----------



## Skim3

Linney and Ffxlulu ! My heroes! Good for you two! I admire your spirit and courage and I am so thankful that you two are sharing your experiences so honestly. Linney, my calves are the same size as yours only I'm sure I am way shorter than you! 36 would not be proportionate for me but I'll take it anyway! After I go snowboarding they are gigantic! I'm hoping the best for the two of you! Ffxlulu is already seeing the improvement and you will too!


----------



## shinyglittery

ffxlulu said:


> I brought $10,000 USD, but I spent a lot more because of shopping.




lol wow... this is not helpful at all. You spent way too much... In reality, you can get accommodation in Korea for 17 days for less than $250 or less than $500 if you want something a little better. Don't expect room service. $10k is just insane... Which the fact that your surgery cost half of that proves. Hey, it's your money, no judgment! But some people might want to spend less...


----------



## plasticbuns

Thanks ffxlulu!



linney said:


> i just had the operation with dr. park at oz clinic.  just to give you some background, i have always hated my legs and finally decided to go through with this surgery thanks to all you ladies that have given me the courage to do this.
> 
> consultation day:
> flew in to incheon airport at 3pm and took the limousine bus for $15 US to sinsa bus station.  we were able to find young dong hotel and check-in to our room.  the front desk assisted with arranging a driver to take me to oz clinic right away (after i told them i was heading to the clinic soon).
> 
> i arrived at oz clinic and amy greeted me.  she took my bloodwork and afterwards i met dr. park.  he took a look at my calves, walked me through the complications (expected for any kind of surgery) and answered all questions i had.  he told me that with 40cm calf circumference for me a 36 cm result could be expected which would be proportionate with my body.  but it all depends on my post-operative care for what the final result will be.  we scheduled for surgery for the next day at 10am.



How much was your operation?


----------



## ffxlulu

linney said:


> day 2:
> 
> the stretches were definitely much harder today.  it is so painful doing the stretches, so far susan (other nurse) showed me two exercises - belly to wall and squat.  i haven't been religious about doing them consistently every 30 minutes so each time i try it hurts like hell. i'll be back to work on day 10 and am afraid i will be walking like a humpback grandma.  right when i get up, i have to hunch over since it's hard for my knees to be straight.  after i get myself to do the stretches, i manage to go upright for a bit.  i'm trying to walk barefoot in the hotel room, but man it kills.  ffxlulu - does the tightness get better?  if so, what day do the stretches and tightness get easier?
> 
> as for my legs, i can't tell the difference yet since it's bandaged and very bruised and swollen.  at this point, i just want to recover soon.   i am at 8 posts now, so hopefully can PM soon.



Hey Linney! CONGRATS !!!! So happy for you!!! I feel like I'm back to Korea again while reading your entries. Don't be lazy on your stretches and make sure your lower belly touches the wall! It will be hard from the beginning, but if you do them properly the pain will reduce greatly! I did my stretches for five minutes non stop and relax through the pain. The tightness will get better the more you stretch. Just be patient and don't be lazy! Once you stop doing stretches, your calf muscle will get shorter and it is very hard to lengthen them back. The stretching was not that difficult for me ever since day 1. I avoided wearing flats in the beginning (big mistake), because it hurts pretty bad in the beginning when wearing flats. I could not wear flats for too long even around day 13. I could not tell the calf difference until around 3 weeks.You will be limping and walking like a grandma when you are back to work. Just tell everyone you twisted your ankles badly, instead of trying to hide it.. I felt a lot better afterwards, because everyone will understand.


----------



## ffxlulu

shinyglittery said:


> lol wow... this is not helpful at all. You spent way too much... In reality, you can get accommodation in Korea for 17 days for less than $250 or less than $500 if you want something a little better. Don't expect room service. $10k is just insane... Which the fact that your surgery cost half of that proves. Hey, it's your money, no judgment! But some people might want to spend less...



Yup, I agree you don't need $10k for the whole trip. You can definitely go to a motel or something similar to save more money. I just chose to live at Young Dong Hotel, which cost around 100,000 KWR per night. Sorry, I forgot to mention that the budget also includes flight ticket as well. I had this mentality that I must go outside to eat and shop instead of staying in hotel everyday since I was in Korea.


----------



## Gera36 Rus

linney said:


> day 2:
> 
> the stretches were definitely much harder today.  it is so painful doing the stretches, so far susan (other nurse) showed me two exercises - belly to wall and squat.  i haven't been religious about doing them consistently every 30 minutes so each time i try it hurts like hell. i'll be back to work on day 10 and am afraid i will be walking like a humpback grandma.  right when i get up, i have to hunch over since it's hard for my knees to be straight.  after i get myself to do the stretches, i manage to go upright for a bit.  i'm trying to walk barefoot in the hotel room, but man it kills.  ffxlulu - does the tightness get better?  if so, what day do the stretches and tightness get easier?
> 
> as for my legs, i can't tell the difference yet since it's bandaged and very bruised and swollen.  at this point, i just want to recover soon.   i am at 8 posts now, so hopefully can PM soon.


I'm happy new patient. You're a brave man. I also plan to go on the  operation. At this time raising money. My doctor said that my surgery  worth 6.800.000 Korean won. Where are you staying? How do you find  yourself now? I will be glad to see your new feet) Please don't go away.  Write about everything)


----------



## cranberri100

ffxlulu said:


> Yup, I agree you don't need $10k for the whole trip. You can definitely go to a motel or something similar to save more money. I just chose to live at Young Dong Hotel, which cost around 100,000 KWR per night. Sorry, I forgot to mention that the budget also includes flight ticket as well. I had this mentality that I must go outside to eat and shop instead of staying in hotel everyday since I was in Korea.


Haha, ffxlulu, I thought to myself that you must have done a lot of shopping to have spent that much.  With the flight from Canada, this price makes a lot of sense!
I just finished school, so my plan is to travel for a few months around New Zealand, Australia, and parts of Asia.  I'll have a chance to see a good chunk of the world before finally arriving in Korea. I've managed to save a ton of money, and I'm thinking of leaving in mid-November.    
I'm still very undecided about this surgery - the thought makes me really nervous.  But then I just think about how dissatisfied I am with my calves, and have been for as long as I can remember.  Reading the posts on this forum have been so helpful, and are definitely influencing my decision to just go for it. 
ffxlulu, how are you doing now?


----------



## linney

i forgot to mention i have a bit of tingly numbness that comes and goes on my both feet too.  no pain though.


----------



## linney

ffxlulu - are the stretches going to be just as tight in day 8 or day 15?


----------



## ffxlulu

cranberri100 - Ya, flight alone costs $2000 for me since I went in August from Canada (high season). I'm glad my posts helped you out. I was DESPERATE to have smaller calves, because I just don't feel attractive enough wearing pants. I feel even more uglier when I do wear a dress or skirt without boots. At the same time, I have been going through a lot of hestiations about the surgery You really need to be positive and ready for the surgery. I would suggest to have someone to company you. I believe this alone can make a BIG difference for your recovery. 

Linney - Do you have anyone to accompany you in Korea? I would suggest you to make some friends who also did the surgery as well. I have bumped into 3 girls and I believe you will get some mental support from them. We get to go out for dinner by taxi and you will feel so much better than staying in your hotel all day long. You will definately feel less emotional, and that can affect the speed up your recovery! My calves feel really tight in the mornings when I get up. Your calves will not feel that stiff compare to the previous days as long as you do the stretches religiously. You will feel a difference day by day, but it's a slow progress.


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi linney! 
CONGRATS  I am so happy to hear that you are doing well in your post op! The complete recovery takes time! So just be patient and don't expect everything gets perfect in a short while! Then you feel a lot better when you see your improvement every day!


----------



## linney

joo_joo2704 and ffxlulu,

thank you for the encouraging words.  fortunately, i have my husband here to support me mentally.  i definitely highly recommend bringing someone with you or timing it so that you can do the surgery around the same time as another person from this forum.  it was so hard to stay positive my first few days (and it could be the after effects of the anesthesia), but i am feeling much better today at day 5.  here is a quick update on my recovery process:

day 4:
i continued to stretch every 30 minutes throughout the day, elevated legs and was able to do a short walk to yum thai restaurant for dinner in my wedges.  there is definitely still tightness when i get up, but like ffxlulu says much better today compared to the previous day.   when i sit, my feet start to feel more numb and tingly which makes it a bit uncomfortable but tolerable.  also, it's hard to stand in place for too long.  i can feel my feet swelling more when that happens.

day 5:
woke up and had my follow up appointment at 10am with dr. park.  he re-bandaged my legs and asked me to do the belly to wall and squat exercises. i was really happy when he told me my recovery seems to be going well.  i decided to go to my appointment in flat flip-flops to see how my feet will do.  it actually forces me to constantly stretch and somehow feels more comfortable for me.  when i told dr. park this, he said most people find walking in wedges easier but that it's fine for me if flats are more comfortable.  

after the appointment, i was able to walk to the closest subway station (sinsa) and went to myeongdong (which required me to transfer) for shopping.  i walked slowly in flats for about 1.5 hours and did some window shopping.  i took a couple of 10-20 minute breaks in between at a cafe and another time at a bench.  i'm now back at the hotel elevating my legs and stretching.  tomorrow is day 6 and i'm nervous about potentially getting muscle spasms.  hopefully things won't go backwards for me. 

how are you feeling ffxlulu? hope your recovery is continuing to progress!


----------



## joo_joo2704

linney! ffxlulu's and your posts inspire me to get the op done right away hahaha! 
Did you go shopping for 1.5 hours in FLATS on your day 5!!!  Your action reminded me of something: I learnt swimming very late for some reasons when I was 21 years old (before even I had no idea how to stay on the surface of water)...and on the third day of training, I could jump into the water like a needle in the deepest part of the pool( it was 4.5 meters deep) and then after coming up to the surface I could keep myself on the surface till the trainer pulled me out with a long bar...
Wish your quick recovery continue...


----------



## joo_joo2704

To all of you guys who had done this op,

Did you have any nausea or dizziness after waking up due to anesthesia?! If so, did it make the stretches harder? I know that I get both after anesthesia according to a previous experience but was wondering if spinal anesthesia has the same effect...! 
Tnx.


----------



## lil_tiga

Gera36 Rus said:


> http://eng.grandsurgery.com/
> Who has information on this clinic?


Hi, I went to Grand! I had non-surgical calf reduction. I really liked them, they were very helpful and gave me a translator. Also there were a lot of koreans there which i think is a good sign


----------



## Gera36 Rus

lil_tiga said:


> Hi, I went to Grand! I had non-surgical calf reduction. I really liked them, they were very helpful and gave me a translator. Also there were a lot of koreans there which i think is a good sign



Can you tell us more? What size was (calves) before and after ? You can see the photo?


----------



## Black Caviar

Hi everyone,

I haven't written for some time now but I would like to share my recent experience with you... 
I have always had MASSIVE calve muscles..my left calf was 41cm and my right was 39cm. I am 159cm's tall and quite small- about a size 6-8 in clothes. Having had a massive complex about my calves, i had always worn loose clothes and have always dreaded summer. Wearing shorts and clothes that show my legs always left me paranoid that people would be looking at my legs. I tried botox for a few years which softened the square-ish muscular appearance of my legs but as someone who exercises quite frequently I found the botox would wear off a lot faster than normal, plus the cost of botox is quite expensive... 

I have been following this forum for some years now and have been interested in a gastronemius resection, but the down time and pain associated with this procedure has never sat well with me. I recently found that there was another procedure that was less invasive called a selective neurectomy. I explored the option with Dr Liu in the US and travelled there a few months ago to have the procedure performed. The procedure involved making a 2cm incision behind the knee and cutting the 2 nerves which supply and stimulate the two heads of the gastronemius muscle (the lateral and medial heads- these muscles give the calve the shape- in my case the BULGING masculine shape!). From the get go, Dr Liu addressed every concern and email I had, he even organised a phone consultation and answered every single one of my emails (there were about 50, no joke!). 
Given I travelled from overseas to see him, from the moment I arrived his staff contacted me and made me feel welcome and supported.  Before booking the procedure I expressed my fear of being anaesthetised... he agreed that i could have the procedure under local anaesthetic which made me feel content. Once i travelled and arrived in the US i went to meet him for a consultation, he looked at my legs and explained the procedure to me. The following day I went in for my procedure which took around 1-1.5 hours. At no point did i feel nervous... weird I know! He gave me a valium and I entered the operating suite and lay on my stomach talking to him and his nurses while he performed the procedure. Afterwards, my feet and lower legs were a bit numb from the local anesthetic which wore off around 30 minutes later. I walked out of the clinic and went back to my hotel and had an early night. The following day I had an appointment with Dr Liu, determined to get back on my feet, I walked 1/2 way to the clinic then flagged a cab for the remainder of the way (i never told him I did this but In hindsight It shows me how determined I was!!) The next day and for the remainder of the 8 days I was in the US, I walked for about 7-8 hours every day, my legs felt weak at times, but I persevered. 
I had an appointment with Dr Liu the day I left then hopped on a plane and returned home. Dr Liu indicated that it could take up to 3-6months for the procedure to have a full effect. 

Fast forward 8 weeks later and my calves are completely different! I have gone from L41 & R39 to left 36 and right 35. My calves look unbelievably feminine and beautiful. They are not large, they are slim and streamlined, toned without being muscular. I did not experience ANY pain, only some tightness in my calves..It felt like I had gone to the gym for the first time in ages and where afterwards your muscles that you havent used in a while feel somewhat tight, but not sore... this lasted about a week. As I told Dr Liu, period pain causes me more discomfort than this procedure did.... I couldn't recommend him, his procedure and his staff enough!!! My experience has been 110% positive and I would recommend this to anyone wanting to reduce the size of their calves. I noticed a loss of tone almost immediately after the procedure and now I wear leggings, skirts, shorts and skinny jeans- anything to show off my new pins!
My life has changed and I am the happiest and confident I have ever been! I really hope my story will inspire others! My only regret, is that I never did this sooner. 
For those of you that are wondering his details, Dr Perry Liu is a plastic and reconstructive surgeon who has been trained in the US and his website is http://pacificaesthetic.com/cosmetic-surgery/calf-reduction/   and his email is perryliumd@gmail.com
My procedure cost $6500 US and that covered everything- no medication was required. If anyone has any questions, I would be more than happy to answer them


----------



## joo_joo2704

Black Caviar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven't written for some time now but I would like to share my recent experience with you...
> I have always had MASSIVE calve muscles..my left calf was 41cm and my right was 39cm. I am 159cm's tall and quite small- about a size 6-8 in clothes. Having had a massive complex about my calves, i had always worn loose clothes and have always dreaded summer. Wearing shorts and clothes that show my legs always left me paranoid that people would be looking at my legs. I tried botox for a few years which softened the square-ish muscular appearance of my legs but as someone who exercises quite frequently I found the botox would wear off a lot faster than normal, plus the cost of botox is quite expensive...
> 
> I have been following this forum for some years now and have been interested in a gastronemius resection, but the down time and pain associated with this procedure has never sat well with me. I recently found that there was another procedure that was less invasive called a selective neurectomy. I explored the option with Dr Liu in the US and travelled there a few months ago to have the procedure performed. The procedure involved making a 2cm incision behind the knee and cutting the 2 nerves which supply and stimulate the two heads of the gastronemius muscle (the lateral and medial heads- these muscles give the calve the shape- in my case the BULGING masculine shape!). From the get go, Dr Liu addressed every concern and email I had, he even organised a phone consultation and answered every single one of my emails (there were about 50, no joke!).
> Given I travelled from overseas to see him, from the moment I arrived his staff contacted me and made me feel welcome and supported.  Before booking the procedure I expressed my fear of being anaesthetised... he agreed that i could have the procedure under local anaesthetic which made me feel content. Once i travelled and arrived in the US i went to meet him for a consultation, he looked at my legs and explained the procedure to me. The following day I went in for my procedure which took around 1-1.5 hours. At no point did i feel nervous... weird I know! He gave me a valium and I entered the operating suite and lay on my stomach talking to him and his nurses while he performed the procedure. Afterwards, my feet and lower legs were a bit numb from the local anesthetic which wore off around 30 minutes later. I walked out of the clinic and went back to my hotel and had an early night. The following day I had an appointment with Dr Liu, determined to get back on my feet, I walked 1/2 way to the clinic then flagged a cab for the remainder of the way (i never told him I did this but In hindsight It shows me how determined I was!!) The next day and for the remainder of the 8 days I was in the US, I walked for about 7-8 hours every day, my legs felt weak at times, but I persevered.
> I had an appointment with Dr Liu the day I left then hopped on a plane and returned home. Dr Liu indicated that it could take up to 3-6months for the procedure to have a full effect.
> 
> Fast forward 8 weeks later and my calves are completely different! I have gone from L41 & R39 to left 36 and right 35. My calves look unbelievably feminine and beautiful. They are not large, they are slim and streamlined, toned without being muscular. I did not experience ANY pain, only some tightness in my calves..It felt like I had gone to the gym for the first time in ages and where afterwards your muscles that you havent used in a while feel somewhat tight, but not sore... this lasted about a week. As I told Dr Liu, period pain causes me more discomfort than this procedure did.... I couldn't recommend him, his procedure and his staff enough!!! My experience has been 110% positive and I would recommend this to anyone wanting to reduce the size of their calves. I noticed a loss of tone almost immediately after the procedure and now I wear leggings, skirts, shorts and skinny jeans- anything to show off my new pins!
> My life has changed and I am the happiest and confident I have ever been! I really hope my story will inspire others! My only regret, is that I never did this sooner.
> For those of you that are wondering his details, Dr Perry Liu is a plastic and reconstructive surgeon who has been trained in the US and his website is http://pacificaesthetic.com/cosmetic-surgery/calf-reduction/   and his email is perryliumd@gmail.com
> My procedure cost $6500 US and that covered everything- no medication was required. If anyone has any questions, I would be more than happy to answer them


Hi Black Caviar!

I am so glad to hear that you are so satisfied with the result and recovery. I'm wondering if Dr.Liu had let you know about the probable risks of this op? If so, would you let us know as well? Actually, I am planning to go for calf reduction but before I wanna know about my other options too.
Thank you very much


----------



## Black Caviar

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi Black Caviar!
> 
> I am so glad to hear that you are so satisfied with the result and recovery. I'm wondering if Dr.Liu had let you know about the probable risks of this op? If so, would you let us know as well? Actually, I am planning to go for calf reduction but before I wanna know about my other options too.
> Thank you very much


Hi there,

I asked Dr Liu a multitude of questions before I made a decision about having the procedure. I asked about potential risks and he explained that the procedure involved cutting the two nerves to the gastronemuis and a risk could be that the wrong nerve is cut. Having said this, he used a sterile nerve stimulator during the procedure to locate the correct nerves. Once he has located them, he triple and quadruple checks that they are the correct nerves by using the nerve stimulator. Basically when he stimulated the correct nerves the muscle contracts. I must admit I could kind of feel it- it almost felt like I was flexing my muscle. The other risk is that compensatory muscle hypertrophy can occur in the soleus muscle however if this happened, the calf would become slightly deeper but not wider. I have been hitting the gym pretty crazily over the last few months and have not noticed this....I was pretty happy with these potential risks- and as with any surgical procedure/ operation, there is always risks so I think its very important to ask. Having undergone the procedure I know he quadruple checked that he had located the correct nerves because I could feel it and hear him taking about it while he was doing it. Each to their own, but I found this procedure much more appealing than the resection... what scares me about resection is the long recovery and potential contour irregularities as well as the pain. Its a personal choice I guess, and you have to make sure you choosing something that you feel comfortable with.  Hope this helps!


----------



## joo_joo2704

Black Caviar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I asked Dr Liu a multitude of questions before I made a decision about having the procedure. I asked about potential risks and he explained that the procedure involved cutting the two nerves to the gastronemuis and a risk could be that the wrong nerve is cut. Having said this, he used a sterile nerve stimulator during the procedure to locate the correct nerves. Once he has located them, he triple and quadruple checks that they are the correct nerves by using the nerve stimulator. Basically when he stimulated the correct nerves the muscle contracts. I must admit I could kind of feel it- it almost felt like I was flexing my muscle. The other risk is that compensatory muscle hypertrophy can occur in the soleus muscle however if this happened, the calf would become slightly deeper but not wider. I have been hitting the gym pretty crazily over the last few months and have not noticed this....I was pretty happy with these potential risks- and as with any surgical procedure/ operation, there is always risks so I think its very important to ask. Having undergone the procedure I know he quadruple checked that he had located the correct nerves because I could feel it and hear him taking about it while he was doing it. Each to their own, but I found this procedure much more appealing than the resection... what scares me about resection is the long recovery and potential contour irregularities as well as the pain. Its a personal choice I guess, and you have to make sure you choosing something that you feel comfortable with.  Hope this helps!


Thanks a lot for the info
I have another question:
Is this surgery among the surgeries mentioned in this link of OZ clinic website?:
http://drpark.co.kr/eng/med04.htm


----------



## cranberri100

Hi everybody!

Yesterday, I sent my first e-mail to Dr. Park at the OZ clinic.  He responded within a day, and since I asked, he sent me a link to the post-op photos (http://drpark.co.kr/eng/info04.htm).  I was hoping for more than what is available on his website, and asked if these are typical results of his patients.
I have since sent him a photo of my calves for a virtual simulation of what they might look like post-op.  I am looking forward to his response, and I will figure out how to share the photos with you all (I'm not the most tech savvy, so if anyone can let me know how to put up URL links of photos, I would be very grateful).  

ffxlulu and Linney, I was wondering how you were doing moving forward with your recovery?


----------



## Black Caviar

joo_joo2704 said:


> Thanks a lot for the info
> I have another question:
> Is this surgery among the surgeries mentioned in this link of OZ clinic website?:
> http://drpark.co.kr/eng/med04.htm


Hi there,

I just had a look at the list and this procedure is not mentioned...


----------



## VEJ

Hi Black Caviar, Thank you so so much for posting your experiences! I equally don't want to go for the Resection. I had looked at Dr Lui's website, but was very confused as to the actual procedure he was providing! I have lots of questions, but I can't yet PM. Did you find your skin shrunk back along with the muscle? I am worried about having excess skin left after.. Did Dr Lui tell you how many procedures he has performed? What was the minimum length of stay? Did he advise rest after - or to walk lots as you did? Thank you! So grateful you have posted! x


----------



## joo_joo2704

Black Caviar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just had a look at the list and this procedure is not mentioned...



Thanks
I sent you a PM but I can't find it in my sent items! Did you receive anything?


----------



## Black Caviar

joo_joo2704 said:


> Thanks
> I sent you a PM but I can't find it in my sent items! Did you receive anything?


havent received a private message??
can you send it again?


----------



## Black Caviar

VEJ said:


> Hi Black Caviar, Thank you so so much for posting your experiences! I equally don't want to go for the Resection. I had looked at Dr Lui's website, but was very confused as to the actual procedure he was providing! I have lots of questions, but I can't yet PM. Did you find your skin shrunk back along with the muscle? I am worried about having excess skin left after.. Did Dr Lui tell you how many procedures he has performed? What was the minimum length of stay? Did he advise rest after - or to walk lots as you did? Thank you! So grateful you have posted! x


Hi there,

Yes my skin has shrunk i suppose... He has performed quite a few- i think maybe 70 or 80 when i asked. Length of stay is about a week, but to be honest I could have gone the next day... i think he likes his out of town patients to stay for a week to make sure everything is ok. Hope this helps 
Maybe email him with your questions


----------



## VEJ

Thank you! Yes I will email him  x


----------



## Xiongs

stretch them straight, wearing highheels will shorten your calve muscle, if u get hwat i mean. running uphill will make them bigger, but if you run on striaght land or walk it will make them leaner


----------



## Harrowzeknees

Hello everyone! I'm interested to get calf reduction in Korea and wonder if anyone is interested to go together? Please PM me!


----------



## creativeflower

Hey Ladies,
I also had the selective neurectomy done by Dr. Liu in Los Angeles. I agree with Black Caviar that Dr. Liu and his staff are very kind and supportive throughout the whole surgery and recovery process. However I didn't have positive results as Black Caviar did. My calve muscles did shrink to a size that I liked but after about 3-4 months they went back to normal size. Dr. Liu said there are accesory nerves that could still be attached to my calves so the muscle didn't shrink fully. He said that I can go back into surgery and he can try to locate these and disconnect them...but I haven't decided if I will go through with it since the first operation didn't have good results, how can I know the second operation will? Dr. Liu was very  very kind and refunded me for the surgery since I didn't have any permanent change in my calf size. I still am very unhappy with my calf size however am hesitant to go through surgery again. Part of me feels that the only sure way of getting the reduction is taking out part of the muscle, but that is such a serious surgery....

I still think its very possible that many of you would have positive results with the selective neurectomy, but I just wanted to let you ladies know my experience and let you decide for yourself.


----------



## joo_joo2704

creativeflower said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I also had the selective neurectomy done by Dr. Liu in Los Angeles. I agree with Black Caviar that Dr. Liu and his staff are very kind and supportive throughout the whole surgery and recovery process. However I didn't have positive results as Black Caviar did. My calve muscles did shrink to a size that I liked but after about 3-4 months they went back to normal size. Dr. Liu said there are accesory nerves that could still be attached to my calves so the muscle didn't shrink fully. He said that I can go back into surgery and he can try to locate these and disconnect them...but I haven't decided if I will go through with it since the first operation didn't have good results, how can I know the second operation will? Dr. Liu was very  very kind and refunded me for the surgery since I didn't have any permanent change in my calf size. I still am very unhappy with my calf size however am hesitant to go through surgery again. Part of me feels that the only sure way of getting the reduction is taking out part of the muscle, but that is such a serious surgery....
> 
> I still think its very possible that many of you would have positive results with the selective neurectomy, but I just wanted to let you ladies know my experience and let you decide for yourself.


Hi creativeflower!

Thank you so much for sharing your experience. I was really wondering if the results of selective neurectomy would be permanent for all the patients cz as I got from Dr.Liu's website, there is a chance that the muscle regrows and I couldn't find the other patients who have it done before...until you posted your experience
Yes, as you said, it might be effective for many girls. I hope that you also find your way to get your ideal legs very soon. Thanks again.


----------



## shinyglittery

Black Caviar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I asked Dr Liu a multitude of questions before I made a decision about having the procedure. I asked about potential risks and he explained that the procedure involved cutting the two nerves to the gastronemuis and a risk could be that the wrong nerve is cut. Having said this, he used a sterile nerve stimulator during the procedure to locate the correct nerves. Once he has located them, he triple and quadruple checks that they are the correct nerves by using the nerve stimulator. Basically when he stimulated the correct nerves the muscle contracts. I must admit I could kind of feel it- it almost felt like I was flexing my muscle. The other risk is that compensatory muscle hypertrophy can occur in the soleus muscle however if this happened, the calf would become slightly deeper but not wider. I have been hitting the gym pretty crazily over the last few months and have not noticed this....I was pretty happy with these potential risks- and as with any surgical procedure/ operation, there is always risks so I think its very important to ask. Having undergone the procedure I know he quadruple checked that he had located the correct nerves because I could feel it and hear him taking about it while he was doing it. Each to their own, but I found this procedure much more appealing than the resection... what scares me about resection is the long recovery and potential contour irregularities as well as the pain. Its a personal choice I guess, and you have to make sure you choosing something that you feel comfortable with.  Hope this helps!



hey I have a question... what do those numbers mean? L36 and so on... does it mean left calf circumference 36cm at the thickest part..? more questions... are any other muscles commonly reduced and are there specialists for that? thighs for example? what if your circumference is already small but you feel like their too muscular...? i hope someone can give me some answers ^^ calf reduction isn't really something i need to get done but i see it talked about so much... i'm kind of curious~ what is selective neurectomy? i just read that... they remove nerves and... the muscles shrink on their own? or...? what's the usual procedure? i just thought they kind of cut some of the muscle out and that's it...? xD


----------



## Black Caviar

creativeflower said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I also had the selective neurectomy done by Dr. Liu in Los Angeles. I agree with Black Caviar that Dr. Liu and his staff are very kind and supportive throughout the whole surgery and recovery process. However I didn't have positive results as Black Caviar did. My calve muscles did shrink to a size that I liked but after about 3-4 months they went back to normal size. Dr. Liu said there are accesory nerves that could still be attached to my calves so the muscle didn't shrink fully. He said that I can go back into surgery and he can try to locate these and disconnect them...but I haven't decided if I will go through with it since the first operation didn't have good results, how can I know the second operation will? Dr. Liu was very  very kind and refunded me for the surgery since I didn't have any permanent change in my calf size. I still am very unhappy with my calf size however am hesitant to go through surgery again. Part of me feels that the only sure way of getting the reduction is taking out part of the muscle, but that is such a serious surgery....
> 
> I still think its very possible that many of you would have positive results with the selective neurectomy, but I just wanted to let you ladies know my experience and let you decide for yourself.


Hi creative flower, 

That's not good to hear that the procedure didn't meet your expectations. May I ask when you had the procedure performed and what your starting measurements were and your decreased measurements? How long after did they
Increase in size and did you exercise a lot?


----------



## joo_joo2704

Harrowzeknees said:


> Hello everyone! I'm interested to get calf reduction in Korea and wonder if anyone is interested to go together? Please PM me!


Hi Harrowzeknees! 

I think since you are a new member of this forum, I can't send you a PM! I am interested too! When are you planning to go?!


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu and Linney,

How is it going? Ffxlulu you are over 1 month out! I'm eager to hear as I need positive reinforcement to get this done next year!

Skim3


----------



## Roksana

Ladies,
I've been following for a while, and stopped looking into procedure because my husband talked me out of it, and yet here I am back. I know I am going to do it. I am 26 and the longer we wait the harder for the body to recover. Surgery with dr. Park seems like ideal option but long recovery and expensive traveling got to me to look more.

I was so surprised to see this! http://pacificaesthetic.com/calf-reduction-beverly-hills/

Dr. Perry Liu with one of the reduction methods *Calf Reduction Partial Muscle Resections *, that's what Dr. Park does. 

Did it became available in US? Did FDA authorized it? I emailed him just now and let you all know right away...


----------



## Roksana

Black Caviar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes my skin has shrunk i suppose... He has performed quite a few- i think maybe 70 or 80 when i asked. Length of stay is about a week, but to be honest I could have gone the next day... i think he likes his out of town patients to stay for a week to make sure everything is ok. Hope this helps
> Maybe email him with your questions


 

Hello Black Caviar,

I just found out about Dr. Liu and wrote him an email but haven't heard anything yet. Do you know anything about him performing calf muscle resections like what Dr. Park does? Because it listed under his options on the website for calf reductions and even specifically mentioned, Beverly Hills office.

Thank you!


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi Everyone!

Sorry, I've been quite busy and didn't have time to post on the thread. I will try to be as descriptive as possible and provide some 'tips'.

(Approx.) 2 months post op:

My calves are getting less stiff day by day. Unfortunately, I have been wearing heels from time to time, so that delays my recovery, hence, makes my calves feeling more stiff. The stiffness is pretty frustrating, especially when you have to experience it for a longgg time and you have to keep stretching everyday for months. You really have to be patient about this whole slow recovery progress. 

I believe adapting your LONG recovery with your life style is the hardest part. You have to put a lot more time everyday to take care of your calves, such as stretching, wrap bandages, massage calves, wear compression stockings, put healing scar cream,..etc. 

Restricting yourself by not wearing heels is another really hard task for me as a heels lover. I tried not to wear heels, but unfortunately, I've got a lot of weddings to attend. I have no problems wearing heels, but my calves were really stiff the next few days. 

Stretching is a Pain!!!! (not physically, but headache wise) I have to always worry about stretching times everyday. I tried to find some methods to make my life easier when doing stretches. I have been exploring other calf stretching exercises which I have researched online. I stretch whenever I am standing or sitting. Whenever I wait for the train, I will do some stretching on stairways (my fav stretch so far). I will lean forward towards the counter (another stretch) whenever I do cooking or applying skin care. I will elevate and extend my legs on a stand at work and do some stretching from time to time. I will stretch when I watch TV. Basically, I will try to grab any opportunity that allows me to do stretches throughout the day instead of finding a special time to do stretching. Yoga really helps for stretching. Unfortunately, I am feeling lazy to attend yoga classes. 

The compression stockings are super tight and it takes a while to put them on. But, on the other hand, they make my legs look extremely thin. I brought three stockings from Dr. Park. I brought a pair of black thigh high open toe stockings, black pantyhoes, and beige thigh high closed toe stockings. I regretted buying the beige pair, because they do not match my skin care. I plan to buy more online, because I know I will be wearing them for a while. Any suggestions where I can order? I've seen a couple from amazon. But I don't know if they are good or not. 

Wrapping bandages every night is another annoying progress I have to go through. I need to make sure I wrap my bandages nice and perfect, because if I don't I will experience ecezma again. I don't even know how long the bandages will last. Anyone know where to buy new ones? 

I went to a massage therapy a week ago and my calves feel AMAZING. I felt like my calves were extremely light and I feel 0 stiffness. It felt so good to the point I wanted to dance on the streets when I finished enjoying the massage. Unfortunately, the stiffness goes back the next morning. I am definately going back for another massage. 

There are still some swelling around my ankles and calves, but they are not that noticeable anymore. The massage therapist advice me to lift my leg while keeping it straight and move them from side to side & up and down when lying down on bed. This will improve the circulation of the legs and will reduce swelling. 

Both calves are around 32cm now. There's a little bit of insymmetry since my left calf looks bigger than my right calf. The empty spaces are still not filled out yet. Overall, I am pretty statisfied on how my calves look so far. I feel extremely happy when I tried on dresses, pencil skirts, skirts.. etc. This positive boost sure allows me to think positively during this long recovery process. So whenever I feel down about this whole surgery, I will just go shopping and try on new skirts. I'm just really happy that I can pull these dresses and skirts off. Before, I always look bad in them because of those big calves. I'm glad I did this surgery around end of summer since it looks quite weird to wear stockings during summer. No one noticed I had surgery when I show my calves with stockings on, they just think I've lost weight. But on the other hand, my close friends (who knew about the surgery) all said my calves look really good now compare to before.The scar is still visible at the back of my knees.

I can run now!!! I only need to run to catch the train/bus for work. Therefore, I do not know how long I can run for. I can definately run and walk normally now, although I do feel the area around the knees are still weak. I can do cardio aerobics no problem! I have been doing them one hour daily. I still cannot walk perfectly. If my walking is carefully examined, you can see that the area around my knees are quite weak. 

The sharp pains are 90% gone. They come by rarely though. I do not remember the last time I have experienced it, probably 1-2 weeks ago. Hopefully, they will be gone soon. My calves still feel itchy, but it is a mild. 

Hopefully I can regain my strength back.


----------



## ffxlulu

Correction from my previous post:

I sometimes feel sharp pain when around the ball of my ankle when I do some deeper leg stretching exercises.

A lot of my muscles are filled in the empty spaces.therefore my calves no longer feel weird when I take off the bandages.


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Correction from my previous post:
> 
> I sometimes feel sharp pain when around the ball of my ankle when I do some deeper leg stretching exercises.
> 
> A lot of my muscles are filled in the empty spaces.therefore my calves no longer feel weird when I take off the bandages.


Hi ffxlulu!

I am soooooo happy to hear that your recovery is going on very well. Take care of yourself so you can regain your normal status very soon.


----------



## joo_joo2704

Roksana said:


> Ladies,
> I've been following for a while, and stopped looking into procedure because my husband talked me out of it, and yet here I am back. I know I am going to do it. I am 26 and the longer we wait the harder for the body to recover. Surgery with dr. Park seems like ideal option but long recovery and expensive traveling got to me to look more.
> 
> I was so surprised to see this! http://pacificaesthetic.com/calf-reduction-beverly-hills/
> 
> Dr. Perry Liu with one of the reduction methods *Calf Reduction Partial Muscle Resections *, that's what Dr. Park does.
> 
> Did it became available in US? Did FDA authorized it? I emailed him just now and let you all know right away...


OMG! I had never seen it (partial muscle resection) before among the options given by Dr.Liu!  Please let us know if Dr.Liu does that whenever you receive his answer back! Thanks!


----------



## Cloudwall

ffxlulu said:


> Correction from my previous post:
> 
> I sometimes feel sharp pain when around the ball of my ankle when I do some deeper leg stretching exercises.
> 
> A lot of my muscles are filled in the empty spaces.therefore my calves no longer feel weird when I take off the bandages.



Hi ffxlulu
Thank u for updating your experience. It give me more encourage to go for the surgery :x
Abt compression stockings, you can buy them on ebay 
If you dont mind, can you share photos abt your calves now?


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu! Thanks for responding!  So happy to hear that it's going well. You can get Juzo stockings as well. If they are really tight it's probably the 30mmhg support stockings. You can buy them on line.


----------



## Skim3

Darakuku-
Do you still post? You're at the six month mark and can be stocking free now! How do you feel? 

Skim3


----------



## gondolarez

People seem to be talking about Dr. Liu and Dr. Park, but my calf surgery didn't turn out good with Dr. Park so I'm wondering if anyone have tried the double skinny operation that's quite popular in Korea..


----------



## linney

gondolarez said:


> People seem to be talking about Dr. Liu and Dr. Park, but my calf surgery didn't turn out good with Dr. Park so I'm wondering if anyone have tried the double skinny operation that's quite popular in Korea..


hi gondolarez,

curious what is the double skinny op? 

-linney


----------



## joo_joo2704

gondolarez said:


> People seem to be talking about Dr. Liu and Dr. Park, but my calf surgery didn't turn out good with Dr. Park so I'm wondering if anyone have tried the double skinny operation that's quite popular in Korea..


Hi gondolarez! 

It is so bad to hear that you are not satisfied with your surgery result but would you let us know why you are not satisfied with it if you don't mind?


----------



## gondolarez

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi gondolarez!
> 
> It is so bad to hear that you are not satisfied with your surgery result but would you let us know why you are not satisfied with it if you don't mind?


 
I actually posted under the thread OZ pictures so I'll just copy and paste my post from there! Extra information cox I realised my post isn't very detailed, but I did a nerve ablation surgery before in 2007? 2008? and it was actually really good, but over time, it somehow reconnected and it went back to its normal shape, but I guess it was still smaller than before. 

(BTW, I changed the date because I realisesed I did the operation on December 2009, not 2010 as I stated in the other thread!)

Hi guys, I did my calf surgery at OZ in 2009, and at first, I really loved the results and I started wearing shorts and skirts but in 2011, I decided to pick up sports again since Dr. Park promised that the muscles that were removed will never grow back again. Well, the good news is, they never did grow back. 

 The bad news is, my right calf muscle was pretty big and long to begin with, like it occupied 2/3 of my lower leg. My left calf muscle was about 1/2. He said he couldn't excise the bottom part of my right calf muscle, just the top part, but no worries because the bottom part will naturally become smaller. And like I said, I picked up sports again, and now my right leg looks deformed. Right in the middle of my lower leg, a muscle pops out. I've gone back to wearing jeans 

 I've been trying to weigh my options but I really don't want to give up the sport that I love doing. Maybe when I'm older, when I finish school and start work, I know I would have to stop training, but right now, I want to enjoy my university life as much as I can. I don't want to do another revision surgery, or go to another place to cut my nerve etc. (I actually did that prior to my surgery at OZ and the nerves amazingly reconnected!)

 If anyone has the same case as me, where their calf muscles are longer than most people and plans to continue an active lifestyle, I wouldn't recommend this surgery. In fact, the nerve ablation surgery produced a much better result, albeit a temporary one. But that's just my experience!


----------



## gondolarez

linney said:


> hi gondolarez,
> 
> curious what is the double skinny op?
> 
> -linney


 

TBH, I can't remember much about that because I went down to a clinic which was talking about that operation before I decided on Dr. Park, so that was like in September 2009? Gosh time flies O_O Anyway, I remember it's a combination of nerve ablation surgery and something else. The procedure may have been improved since so many years have already passed! I can't remember the name of the clinic I went to, but I did some research and I found some of the famous calf surgery clinics here. I have yet to go down and talk to them about it because I'm still contemplating on when I want to do a revisional surgery. 

I don't feel ready to give up my active lifestyle yet! And my sports club senior who's like 50+ and is a plastic surgeon told me that even if I choose a surgery that lets me recover in a short period of time, ex. nerve ablation, I wouldn't be able to play sports as well as I do now... and I'm kind of playing it competitively right now so.... ^^;;

Here are some of the clinics I found and I think there is an English version of the site.

http://www.soyoclinic.com/customer/bna/view.jsp?reqPageNo=1&no=38&searchHospitalFK=0&stype&sval

http://www.dreamsclinic.com/special/special1.asp?idx=contents&view=02_01

http://www.leeneclinic.com/special/...NVAR=PL&NVADID=193276813+0va0003PJwLe8cy000pD

http://www.ykme.co.kr/calf_center/calf_plastic/calf_plastic2.php

http://www.channel-leg.co.kr/index.php?sender=B


----------



## joo_joo2704

gondolarez said:


> I actually posted under the thread OZ pictures so I'll just copy and paste my post from there! Extra information cox I realised my post isn't very detailed, but I did a nerve ablation surgery before in 2007? 2008? and it was actually really good, but over time, it somehow reconnected and it went back to its normal shape, but I guess it was still smaller than before.
> 
> (BTW, I changed the date because I realisesed I did the operation on December 2009, not 2010 as I stated in the other thread!)
> 
> Hi guys, I did my calf surgery at OZ in 2009, and at first, I really loved the results and I started wearing shorts and skirts but in 2011, I decided to pick up sports again since Dr. Park promised that the muscles that were removed will never grow back again. Well, the good news is, they never did grow back.
> 
> The bad news is, my right calf muscle was pretty big and long to begin with, like it occupied 2/3 of my lower leg. My left calf muscle was about 1/2. He said he couldn't excise the bottom part of my right calf muscle, just the top part, but no worries because the bottom part will naturally become smaller. And like I said, I picked up sports again, and now my right leg looks deformed. Right in the middle of my lower leg, a muscle pops out. I've gone back to wearing jeans
> 
> I've been trying to weigh my options but I really don't want to give up the sport that I love doing. Maybe when I'm older, when I finish school and start work, I know I would have to stop training, but right now, I want to enjoy my university life as much as I can. I don't want to do another revision surgery, or go to another place to cut my nerve etc. (I actually did that prior to my surgery at OZ and the nerves amazingly reconnected!)
> 
> If anyone has the same case as me, where their calf muscles are longer than most people and plans to continue an active lifestyle, I wouldn't recommend this surgery. In fact, the nerve ablation surgery produced a much better result, albeit a temporary one. But that's just my experience!


I'm wondering which type of sports you did after the surgery? Did you use your legs a lot in those? I have been also active for a long time(that's why my calves are muscular) but I am gonna just do aero dance, zumba, aerobics after the op!


----------



## linney

hi gondolarez,

thanks for sharing your story. I tried PM but couldn't send anything to you. feel free to PM me if you can.


----------



## gondolarez

joo_joo2704 said:


> I'm wondering which type of sports you did after the surgery? Did you use your legs a lot in those? I have been also active for a long time(that's why my calves are muscular) but I am gonna just do aero dance, zumba, aerobics after the op!


 
I picked up martial arts because it's something I've been dreaming about since I was young! And I'm glad I picked it up because it's so much fun but yeah, I do use my legs a lot. I actually use more of my left leg than my right, but I guess with any training, both would develop muscles 

But it really depends on the shape of your muscles! My right calf muscle was pretty long to begin with so Dr. Park couldn't excise all of it. He says that the gastroblabla muscle isn't really needed for us to move about, that the muscle behind it will support our movements right? So I guess when we lead an active lifestyle, that gets muscular, and on top of my un-excised calf muscle... it's a horror  I tried to take some pictures but the tiptoe part didn't come out quite right cox it's difficult taking them alone!

Left leg:
imageshack.com/a/img819/2199/1m9s.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com

Right leg:
imageshack.com/a/img19/6729/h0y7.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com

Right leg when I tiptoe:
imageshack.com/a/img14/4065/urnt.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com

Both legs from the back when I tiptoe (this is pretty bad quality, I know):
imageshack.com/a/img96/5733/vgwf.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com

Hope this helps!


----------



## gondolarez

linney said:


> hi gondolarez,
> 
> thanks for sharing your story. I tried PM but couldn't send anything to you. feel free to PM me if you can.


 
Hey! I'm still a new member, and although I've posted more than 10 posts, I still haven't reached the minimum of 5 days of using this account yet! I will PM you once I do!


----------



## linney

sounds good!


----------



## joo_joo2704

gondolarez said:


> I picked up martial arts because it's something I've been dreaming about since I was young! And I'm glad I picked it up because it's so much fun but yeah, I do use my legs a lot. I actually use more of my left leg than my right, but I guess with any training, both would develop muscles
> 
> But it really depends on the shape of your muscles! My right calf muscle was pretty long to begin with so Dr. Park couldn't excise all of it. He says that the gastroblabla muscle isn't really needed for us to move about, that the muscle behind it will support our movements right? So I guess when we lead an active lifestyle, that gets muscular, and on top of my un-excised calf muscle... it's a horror  I tried to take some pictures but the tiptoe part didn't come out quite right cox it's difficult taking them alone!
> 
> Left leg:
> imageshack.com/a/img819/2199/1m9s.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Right leg:
> imageshack.com/a/img19/6729/h0y7.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Right leg when I tiptoe:
> imageshack.com/a/img14/4065/urnt.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Both legs from the back when I tiptoe (this is pretty bad quality, I know):
> imageshack.com/a/img96/5733/vgwf.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Hope this helps!


gondolarez! Thank you so much for sharing your photos. The muscular part of my lower legs is pretty bulged up! But the fact is that basically my muscles are very potential to develop! So do you think I will regain muscle by even zumba, aerobics...after the op?
By the way, I know that Dr.Park does not do TOTAL resection of the gastro muscle (in the method of calf resection surgery) cause the other muscles will compensate for it so I couldn't get you when you said he couldn't excise all of the gastro muscle!


----------



## gondolarez

joo_joo2704 said:


> gondolarez! Thank you so much for sharing your photos. The muscular part of my lower legs is pretty bulged up! But the fact is that basically my muscles are very potential to develop! So do you think I will regain muscle by even zumba, aerobics...after the op?
> By the way, I know that Dr.Park does not do TOTAL resection of the gastro muscle (in the method of calf resection surgery) cause the other muscles will compensate for it so I couldn't get you when you said he couldn't excise all of the gastro muscle!


 
I think it depends on how long your original muscle is, not how bulged up it is! Cox it seems that girls with very short bulging calf muscle tend to end up looking picture perfect after the surgery. I think it's because he can only excise the top like, 1/3 of your lower leg? He said he can't go too low, it's not safe etc.

I actually emailed a German doctor before about my problem and he said he can't do anything about it cox the muscle behind the gastro muscle is compensating for it, but since Dr. Park does not do total resection of the gastro muscle cox the other muscles will compensate for it... I have no idea.  I can only guess that either the remaining gastro muscle developed, or other muscles developed and kind of push the remaining gastro muscle out, or horror of horrors, it's a combination of both.

I know how some members have talked about the hollow part in their lower legs being filled out slowly as time went by, but in my case, when I tiptoe, there's a horrible empty space where my muscle was, but then again, it may be because of the problem above.

I didn't pick up sports right after the surgery.. In fact, I gave it a year of rest before I even did anything strenuous. I can't remember where I read this, but some girl was saying that she loves sports and she waited a year to play again, and she seemed okay. That was waaay back then before I started the surgery, so I don't know if she has the same problem as me now.

I don't blame Dr. Park. In fact, I think he's a skilled doctor, but maybe in my kind of case, the surgery doesn't give us the results that we wanted and it's just such a disappointment because 6k isn't a small amount of money. So a word of advice for girls like me, either stop leading an active lifestyle altogether, or go for nerve ablation surgery!


----------



## Skim3

Gondolarez,

Thanks for sharing your experience. I think I have muscles like yours so I am losing hope that I can have this surgery. Have you tried Botox injections of the hypertrophied part? Some do it for their whole legs, but you only need it on a small part. Every muscle group of my legs are hypertrophied. Every time I get a massage the masseuse always makes a huge comment about them that TOTALLY ruins the mood.


----------



## linney

sorry i haven't been able to update everyone on my status.  here is a quick recap of how my recovery is going so far.  



after  the 5th day, i did experience the extreme tightness that most people go  through.  i felt like i was going backwards in my recovery since my  calves became tighter and stretching became much more difficult.  i flew  out on the 8th day and dr. park aspirated for me before i headed to the  airport.  i requested for wheelchair assistance at the check-in counter  which was really helpful since it would have been physically  uncomfortable to stand in line for customs and security clearance, as  well as walk through such a large airport.  on the plane, they gave me a  seat where i had a wall in front of me which allowed for more room to  elevate and stretch.  i had a 13 hour fight and couldn't sleep much  since i wanted to make sure i was stretching or walking around every  30-60 minutes.  on the 8th day, i was still walking with a limp and very  slowly.


6 week post op:


i would highly  recommend switching from wedges to flat shoes as soon as possible as  this will help with continuous stretching.  i started walking normally  on day 11 and was fine to drive to work.  the tightness in my calves  still occurs whenever i get up from bed, although it is gradually  getting better.  i have been pretty religious about getting up every  30-45 minutes to stretch or walk around while at work so don't really  feel much tightness from getting up from sitting when i'm in the  office.  however, i went to watch a movie on friday night and it was the  first time i sat two hours straight without getting up and it did feel  noticeably tighter.  as far as strength, i am slowly regaining strength  in my legs.  i walked 3 miles (4.8 km) around a lake earlier today in  less than one hour.  i noticed i tired a bit more easily though, but  just kept going.  it is a big improvement compared to three weeks ago  when i went to costco and became tired after 15 minutes of grocery  shopping.  so you have to slowly build up your strength i suppose.  i am also  seeing a physical therapist who is helping me with strengthening,  balancing and stretching exercises.


i second what ffxlulu  says in regards to the time spent in stretching, massaging, bandaging,  scar cream, etc. - the monotony of it all is annoying.  this is a  serious surgery, so be prepared physically, mentally and emotionally for  the recovery period of at least 6 months.  the hardest part for me  wasn't the actual surgery, it has been the recovery process and it  doesn't help that i'm impatient.   but overall, i feel my recovery is  going fairly well.  i was 39/40cm before surgery and now i am around  35.5/36.  i am hoping i'll have more shape as the empty space starts to  fill out a bit in the next several months.  i have numbness in my outer  left feet and right heel, but the numb patch is getting smaller compared  to a few weeks ago so hopefully with time it will disappear soon.



i  want to thank a few gals (MnG, ffxlulu, jess) who have been a  tremendous support during this recovery period!  please feel free to PM  me if you have any questions or would like more details.  i'd love to  help!


----------



## gondolarez

Hi Skim,

I didn't do botox because I figured it's gonna be really really temporary, so it's kinda like a waste of money? I heard that the muscles come back within 6 months, and because the doctor needs to use a lot more botox for your calves, it's more expensive 



Skim3 said:


> Gondolarez,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience. I think I have muscles like yours so I am losing hope that I can have this surgery. Have you tried Botox injections of the hypertrophied part? Some do it for their whole legs, but you only need it on a small part. Every muscle group of my legs are hypertrophied. Every time I get a massage the masseuse always makes a huge comment about them that TOTALLY ruins the mood.


----------



## shinyglittery

gondolarez said:


> Hi Skim,
> 
> I didn't do botox because I figured it's gonna be really really temporary, so it's kinda like a waste of money? I heard that the muscles come back within 6 months, and because the doctor needs to use a lot more botox for your calves, it's more expensive



and more dangerous... if it's the face it's pretty safe but calves would need so much more... sounds really risky! :o


----------



## Skim3

Gondolarez, you're right it is more expensive long term! I thought maybe the area needed to be treated wasn't too big since you already had surgery. My friend had it done to her calves pre surgery to see what it would look like prior to getting permanent surgery done. I don't know what it cost her, but she said it did decrease the bulkiness. She moved away and has not gotten the permanent surgery. I know Botox is a toxin but they give it to kids with cerebral palsy to loosen their contractures of their hands or arms. Anyway it was a thought. I wasn't attempting to poison you


----------



## Skim3

Linney and Ffxlulu,

Thank you so much for your thoughtful reports. It is really appreciated believe me! In my head I think I'm a fast healer and surely I would be walking normally soon. I was even thinking about scheduling a hiking vacation a month after the surgery! So thanks for the humble pie! I plan to take 2 weeks off in April, work a week (sadly my job does require a decent amount of walking) then another 5 days off for a work conference where we just sit around and try to tell other people what to do . Your dedication is going to pay off! I had to wear a skirt for a play at church. I have 40cm calves and I am short. Two people pointed at my calves and asked me if I was training for a bike race. I didn't want to explain how I was born this way. I just said "yes" and went to confession for lying in church


----------



## babyangel11

Gera36 Rus said:


> ffxlulu,It perfectly. Your caviar beautiful. I care about &#1074;&#1086;&#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;.&#1043;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1083; whether you doctor how long it takes to return walking
> Sorry for my English. Google
> 
> I also want to share photos of my calves
> http://radical-foto.ru/fp/52dfa581eafb41d38264f5f766c9c1c6
> http://radical-foto.ru/fp/61af7c8ea011488fb75b178d58f0a8c2
> http://radical-foto.ru/fp/e159d8467a3e468089ea705e19d0aa80


 

Hi Gera36 

Your calves look fine n good! 

I don't think you should do the surgery at all. If I have such calves like yours I wouldn't bother. But my calves are really fat n bulky n that's why Im contemplating this surgery which im so scared of as it seems so invasive


----------



## babyangel11

lavenderose said:


> Hi, has anyone heard about this? http://tw.m.wretch.yahoo.com/blog/lavenir20088/25202292
> 
> He seems to specialise in this method in tw. It isn't nerve ablation.
> I'm wondering if anyone has tried this and is it effective?
> 
> Thx.


 

Hi Lavenderose

Do you know what is the name of the surgeon n do you have his website?

cheers.


----------



## babyangel11

I went to check out the Grand Surgery website n im so tempted to go to them. But I don't understand if they are doing muscle or nerve ablation or are they doing selective neurectomy? Does anyone know and could share?

Cos the way they describe in the website about doing the calf reduction surgery seems so much less invasive than the partial resection surgery done by both Dr Park & Dr Jong?

Is anyone interested to go to them too?


----------



## babyangel11

lavenderose said:


> Hi, has anyone heard about this? http://tw.m.wretch.yahoo.com/blog/lavenir20088/25202292
> 
> He seems to specialise in this method in tw. It isn't nerve ablation.
> I'm wondering if anyone has tried this and is it effective?
> 
> Thx.


 


lil_tiga said:


> Hi, I went to Grand! I had non-surgical calf reduction. I really liked them, they were very helpful and gave me a translator. Also there were a lot of koreans there which i think is a good sign


 
Hi lil_tiga

How much did you pay and was it a nerve or muscle ablation surgery or selective neurectomy? How many cm did you lose on each calf n how long did it take for you to see the results?

Im so excited after hearing from you that you had a non-surgical calf reduction procedure as Im so scared n worried of the partial resection surgery done by Dr Park n Dr Jong cos of the long recovery period etc.

I have pm you.

Hope to hear from you soonest n many thanks for your kind assistance 

Cheers


----------



## Black Caviar

Roksana said:


> Hello Black Caviar,
> 
> I just found out about Dr. Liu and wrote him an email but haven't heard anything yet. Do you know anything about him performing calf muscle resections like what Dr. Park does? Because it listed under his options on the website for calf reductions and even specifically mentioned, Beverly Hills office.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi there so sorry about the late response. The operation Dr Liu does is different to the one that Dr Park performs. Dr Liu performed a "selective neurectomy"- its non invasive unlike the partial gastronemius resection performed by Dr Park. In saying that, I think Dr Liu also performs the resection (cuts out the muscle surgically) although I opted for neurectomy (cuts a nerve) and 3 months later i am more than satisfied, I couldn't recommend the neurectomy procedure!


----------



## babyangel11

Black Caviar said:


> Hi there so sorry about the late response. The operation Dr Liu does is different to the one that Dr Park performs. Dr Liu performed a "selective neurectomy"- its non invasive unlike the partial gastronemius resection performed by Dr Park. In saying that, I think Dr Liu also performs the resection (cuts out the muscle surgically) although I opted for neurectomy (cuts a nerve) and 3 months later i am more than satisfied, I couldn't recommend the neurectomy procedure!


 

Hi Black Caviar

Thanks for sharing your experiences.

Im so excited to learn that your surgery was a success. I have been very worried about partial resection due to the long periods of recovery plus I have to spend around 2 weeks in Korea or Taiwan.

But aren't you worried the muscles may come back or the Soleil might compensate n the muscles become bowed out?

cheers.


----------



## ilovemybags84

For those of you considering any kind of calf reduction surgery, please weigh the risks and results of each method. I looked into all the different ways and decided in the end that the partial gastrocnemius resection method by Dr. Park was the best way to go. 

The other methods - nerve ablation and selective neurectomy - seemed like the easier way with faster recovery times/less pain/etc. but they also have a high chance of recurrence, meaning that the probability of your calf muscle growing back is high. I didn't want to go through those methods and in the end risk ending up with more or less what I started up with so I decided to go through the most invasive way. 

For me, recovery was relatively quick and it's pretty easy to "hide" from friends/family so you can recover while still meeting up with people or going out. I think Sinnech was a big help in recovering fast so definitely buy that before getting this surgery done.

The pain wasn't the most difficult I've ever experienced but the first day is pretty tough. Days 2 and 3 are also uncomfortable because it hurts to get up every single time but by day 4 I was feeling great. After that, I could walk around and shop a lot but definitely had to take frequent breaks or sit down whenever my legs felt "heavy" and in pain. After about 10-14 days you can resume work and relatively light walks - you definitely don't have to be holed up in your hotel room/home. Just move around carefully and gingerly and you will be able to go out to dinner/dates with your friends. I was able to hide this pretty well and didn't stay at home all that much during my recovery. 

So even though recovery is long, it's not the type where you can't go to work or have to stay at home during the process. It is a longer ongoing recovery but it's really not that bad because you can still go out and seem normal in front of friends - just can't exercise for a while. 

Also, just make sure you do the stretches pretty regularly - I wasn't that diligent after the first 2 weeks but I'm sure it would have helped me more.


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi everyone! 

I'm at 3 months post op now...

*Size:*
I have measured my calves last night (right after i take off bandages) and I am surprisingly shocked about the size. 

Left: 30cm 
right: 29cm

Recap of my calf measurement:

Before Surgery: left (35cm) right (36.5cm)
2nd month post op: left (33cm) right (32cm)

They are really small now, but I know they will grow bigger once the muscles have filled in. I compress my calves with bandages every night and every day when I don't wear skirts (most of the time).  

*Allergies*
I have eczema on my calves and they were super itchy. I have been scratching them to the point I've got lots of rashes and created more scars . They are a lot better after I applied medication provided by a doctor.

*Appearance*
The scars behind my knees are still visible and there are still little bruising marks behind the knees. I really wonder when they will disappear. My feet and calves are still swollen but they are not that noticeable unless I analyze your calves and feet closely.

This is a picture I have taken around couple days ago with compression stockings.My calves look pretty small.
http://s17.postimg.org/ue81u3rnj/20131026_221937_1.jpg

Here is a picture I have taken around 2 hours later. Sorry, it's not really a good picture comparison, but you can see they grew bigger.
http://s17.postimg.org/uss7w1m7z/20131027_003235_1.jpg

*Physical*
I can run, jump and walk normally now. I cannot sprint at a fast pace yet. I have been training myself by speed walking non-stop for 25 minutes everyday. There were times when I do get cramps when I speed walk for 25 minutes. This morning I can speed walk for 25 minutes with no cramps, which shows that my training did improve my calf strength. I went to a party last weekend, I danced and jumped (after intaking alcohol) for the whole night and my calves were fine. I totally forgot about my calves that night.

*Stiffness*
My calves are still stiff. The frequency of me wearing heels is around 1-2 hours per week or less. There are events that I might need to go in the weekends where I do need to wear heels. After wearing them for a whole night, my calves feel a lot more stiff starting the next day. I do feel the muscles are growing out from time to time, which explains why my calves are still stiff. I stretch around 3 times a day. But they are usually very long stretches, especially when I stand during a train ride. (stair calf stretch) I have been lazy with my stretches but it is quite tough to keep this up especially for this long. Therefore, I will increase my walking time.

*Knees*
I have weak knees to begin with. They were quite painful especially during the first few months. I've been taking glucosamine and now they are fine and I have stopped taking them. 

*Pain*
I do feel a slight heel pain when I stand for around 45 minutes during my train ride everyday after work.

*Thoughts*

I still do not have regrets. The happiest moment is when I go shopping for dresses/skirts/shorts. The moment when I finally look good in them. It never happened to me before and my dream came true! I just really hope the stiffness,scars, bruises, calf weakness,nerve pains will all be GONE soon!


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu!

Your legs are beautiful! I'm so happy for you! You have 2 months to recover before ski season really starts! Thanks for the details, you're an inspiration!


----------



## ffxlulu

Skim3 said:


> Ffxlulu!
> 
> Your legs are beautiful! I'm so happy for you! You have 2 months to recover before ski season really starts! Thanks for the details, you're an inspiration!


Thx skim3!
I don't know if I will be ready for snowboarding yet. But I will give it a try at a baby hill and see. 
Glad I can help you girls!


----------



## TaRaUnnie

I'm not pro plastic surgery or anything and if there is a more natural method I'd love to know..but I heard non-incisional calf surgery is ok (I think they do it in Seoul Clinic, Wonjin) I don't know how it works though really.... I have largish calves too because of tight leg muscles..but I am kinda scared of getting the surgery myself in case something goes wrong and I can't walk T-T


----------



## sszz

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Lavenderose
> 
> Do you know what is the name of the surgeon n do you have his website?
> 
> cheers.


Hi BabyAngel11,

I am Asian too and was so happy to find this forum! 

I have tried Botox injection and liposuction . Botox Injection is expensive while Liposuction made my calf looks lumpy and more masculine now .

Did you get any further info re this ? http://tw.m.wretch.yahoo.com/blog/lavenir20088/25202292?
Is this method same as muscle ablation whereby doctor will have less control on the result and there is possible of recurrence ?

I am worried on the partial muscle resection recovery too but it seems that DR Park offers the safest and most effective way for now ...really wish to have the gut to go for it .


----------



## sszz

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi Harrowzeknees!
> 
> I think since you are a new member of this forum, I can't send you a PM! I am interested too! When are you planning to go?!


Hi Harrowzeknees & Joojoo2704 , 

I am so happy to have found this forum and has started to email Dr.Park to know if i am a good candidate for partial muscle resection surgery .

I wish to have a nice calf asap but really need accompany for the moral support during recovery .

Have you decided when would you wish to go for the surgery ? Dec 2013 or Jan works for me and i would tag along with you girls ..


----------



## joo_joo2704

sszz said:


> Hi Harrowzeknees & Joojoo2704 ,
> 
> I am so happy to have found this forum and has started to email Dr.Park to know if i am a good candidate for partial muscle resection surgery .
> 
> I wish to have a nice calf asap but really need accompany for the moral support during recovery .
> 
> Have you decided when would you wish to go for the surgery ? Dec 2013 or Jan works for me and i would tag along with you girls ..



Hi sszz!

I really like to go there with another girl ( much better that taking my husband that will get more expensive to buy a ticket, hotel...plus he works full time) but my plant is not fixed yet!
I preferred to go in January but I had forgotten the ticket price drops in February!  You can contact me at 
madia1234567@gmail.com  if you want.


----------



## babyangel11

Hi sszz

Oh im glad to hear from you that you might want to opt for this Neurectomy 

Like you I have done Botox jabs n liposuction on my calves years ago. I regretted doing lipo on my calves cos now its kind of lumpy n uneven n saggy. And worse is they are still as large if not bigger.

Im also trying to find a non-invasive Calf Reduction surgery. I wrote to Grand surgery n they think I might not be very suitable as a candidate   cos although my calves are very bulky n huge, I think they are looking for those more protruding muscles in order to see more results. They did highlight to me that it may not be a lot of difference for me. Im glad they are truthful n not just about earning $. But if I can have like a 2cm reduction via this neurectomy I think I am happy with that as its better than none. But of course, I might not be able to achieve 2 cm loss in circumference too 

Do you know who does this surgery in Korea & Taiwan besides Grand & Wonjin? I think I may prefer Korea & Taiwan cos im going to travel from Asia n States is kind of a bit far for me.

Im thinking of doing it in Jan.

could anyone share any further information or results about this neurectomy?

Cheers.



sszz said:


> Hi BabyAngel11,
> 
> I am Asian too and was so happy to find this forum!
> 
> I have tried Botox injection and liposuction . Botox Injection is expensive while Liposuction made my calf looks lumpy and more masculine now .
> 
> Did you get any further info re this ? http://tw.m.wretch.yahoo.com/blog/lavenir20088/25202292?
> Is this method same as muscle ablation whereby doctor will have less control on the result and there is possible of recurrence ?
> 
> I am worried on the partial muscle resection recovery too but it seems that DR Park offers the safest and most effective way for now ...really wish to have the gut to go for it .


----------



## babyangel11

Hi Rachelle Reis

What do you mean by smps? Is that a procedure or clinic's name?

Cheers


----------



## babyangel11

Hi Rachellereis

What is the website address of SMPS Korea? And is it in Seoul?

I have sent you an email. Do you work for them or ??

Hear from you soon.

Cheers.




sszz said:


> Hi BabyAngel11,
> 
> I am Asian too and was so happy to find this forum!
> 
> I have tried Botox injection and liposuction . Botox Injection is expensive while Liposuction made my calf looks lumpy and more masculine now .
> 
> Did you get any further info re this ? http://tw.m.wretch.yahoo.com/blog/lavenir20088/25202292?
> Is this method same as muscle ablation whereby doctor will have less control on the result and there is possible of recurrence ?
> 
> I am worried on the partial muscle resection recovery too but it seems that DR Park offers the safest and most effective way for now ...really wish to have the gut to go for it .


 


RachelleReis said:


> You can try to smps la....my fren just done fews week ago...result very nice....and i did my forehead implant n V line in this smps too....very good result...


 


RachelleReis said:


> Yup is the clinic name...I did my whole face there and my ferns too...i will going next month for check up n my fren wan a do her rhinoplasty eyes n liposuction too...you can line me la ... rachellereis i can send u my b4 n after pic..


----------



## Nikisha247

Hi is anyone going to Seoul really December for calf reduction in oz clinic  ? Would love to talk or meet while we there... Also zygoma resection trying to choose eather undergo with calf or should I do separately in other clinic ... Advise please


----------



## Nikisha247

Nikisha247 said:


> Hi is anyone going to Seoul really December for calf reduction in oz clinic  ? Would love to talk or meet while we there... Also zygoma resection trying to choose eather undergo with calf or should I do separately in other clinic ... Advise please


I mean early December (:


----------



## Nikisha247

RachelleReis said:


> Yup is the clinic name...I did my whole face there and my ferns too...i will going next month for check up n my fren wan a do her rhinoplasty eyes n liposuction too...you can line me la ... rachellereis i can send u my b4 n after pic..


Hi Rachells could you please photo your b4 and after also how much it cost you ? Is small face clinic is located near young dong hotel? Thanks brianabuyan@gmail.com


----------



## sszz

babyangel11 said:


> Hi sszz
> 
> Oh im glad to hear from you that you might want to opt for this Neurectomy
> 
> Like you I have done Botox jabs n liposuction on my calves years ago. I regretted doing lipo on my calves cos now its kind of lumpy n uneven n saggy. And worse is they are still as large if not bigger.
> 
> Im also trying to find a non-invasive Calf Reduction surgery. I wrote to Grand surgery n they think I might not be very suitable as a candidate   cos although my calves are very bulky n huge, I think they are looking for those more protruding muscles in order to see more results. They did highlight to me that it may not be a lot of difference for me. Im glad they are truthful n not just about earning $. But if I can have like a 2cm reduction via this neurectomy I think I am happy with that as its better than none. But of course, I might not be able to achieve 2 cm loss in circumference too
> 
> Do you know who does this surgery in Korea & Taiwan besides Grand & Wonjin? I think I may prefer Korea & Taiwan cos im going to travel from Asia n States is kind of a bit far for me.
> 
> Im thinking of doing it in Jan.
> 
> could anyone share any further information or results about this neurectomy?
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Baby Angel , 

sry for replying late as I did some researches but  not sure if i am totally correct. 

For high frequency muscle ablation , It seems that the lateral Gastrocnemius muscle can't be treated hence result may not be good and doc can't control on the claves shapes . For neurectomy , the chances of recurrence is high .

2cm reduction for me is also satisfying ! i am now thinking  whether to take the risk trying those non-incision calf reduction methods without having to go through the recovery pain.

 I will be travelling from Asia and prefer Dr.Park as he will not touch sol muscle which will compensate the partially resected Gastrocnemius muscle.


----------



## joo_joo2704

Nikisha247 said:


> Hi is anyone going to Seoul really December for calf reduction in oz clinic  ? Would love to talk or meet while we there... Also zygoma resection trying to choose eather undergo with calf or should I do separately in other clinic ... Advise please


Hi Nikisha!

I am also planning to go to OZ at the same time! But my plan is not fixed yet! So I'm gonna join...cz you are a new member, I can't send you a private massage...So how can I contact you if my plan gets fixed for the beginning of December?! You can find my email address on page 133 of this forum.


----------



## joo_joo2704

sszz said:


> Hi Baby Angel ,
> 
> sry for replying late as I did some researches but  not sure if i am totally correct.
> 
> For high frequency muscle ablation , It seems that the lateral Gastrocnemius muscle can't be treated hence result may not be good and doc can't control on the claves shapes . For neurectomy , the chances of recurrence is high .
> 
> 2cm reduction for me is also satisfying ! i am now thinking  whether to take the risk trying those non-incision calf reduction methods without having to go through the recovery pain.
> 
> I will be travelling from Asia and prefer Dr.Park as he will not touch sol muscle which will compensate the partially resected Gastrocnemius muscle.


Hi sszz!

Did You email me?! If so, I replied that was so late! I wanted to send you a PM but you don't have the option of PM yet!


----------



## joo_joo2704

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi Nikisha!
> 
> I am also planning to go to OZ at the same time! But my plan is not fixed yet! So I'm gonna join...cz you are a new member, I can't send you a private massage...So how can I contact you if my plan gets fixed for the beginning of December?! You can find my email address on page 133 of this forum.


Hi again!
 I just got that you have already shared your email address!


----------



## Nikisha247

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi again!
> I just got that you have already shared your email address!


Yes please email me. Looks like there  is not many people going fir calf surgery during December... Anyway would be nice talk to someone


----------



## sszz

Nikisha247 said:


> Yes please email me. Looks like there  is not many people going fir calf surgery during December... Anyway would be nice talk to someone


Hi Nikisha , 

I maybe going in Mid/End of Dec . Will update if i have firmed my plan .


----------



## sszz

Anyone planning to go for Dr,Park's in Mid Dec this year ?


----------



## babyangel11

sszz said:


> Anyone planning to go for Dr,Park's in Mid Dec this year ?


 

Hi Sszz

So are you confirmed to go to Dr Park for partial resection surgery instead of selective neurectomy surgery?

cheers


----------



## Nikisha247

sszz said:


> Anyone planning to go for Dr,Park's in Mid Dec this year ?


Earlier December yes


----------



## sszz

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Sszz
> 
> So are you confirmed to go to Dr Park for partial resection surgery instead of selective neurectomy surgery?
> 
> cheers


Hi Baby Angel , 

hopefully yes in dec as high frequency muscle ablation or selective neurectomy surgery seems to have unpredictable result , side effect or recurrence chance .I didn't expect much but just a 2-3cm reduction in circumference is ideal for me .

I was wondering if above methods work Dr Park/Dr Jong would have chosen that non-invasive method instead of having the patient to go through long recovery .


----------



## shinyglittery

i wonder if i should consider calf surgery, i've always felt my calves have too much muscle... and because they don't have much fat (i'm not fat) i think it makes the muscles more visible which i think doesn't look good. if i just stand around you can't see any muscle but if i run or exercise then i'm like "ew" haha. can i just have like, some muscle cut out without any problems? haha. that would be great (i know there are risks and you have to train them every day afterwards otherwise you get problems but i'm just asking) sometimes i also think they're too big but i don't know, i read some of your results here and i guess they're not that huge... 32.3cm circumference both sides at the thickest part (i measured unevenly first time because i used a piece of clothing to wrap around the calf and then measured that but i found a real flexible measuring tape and measured again, 3 times. 32.3cm is the correct number.) is that much? i'm about average height, a little taller than average.

also I made sure to measure this many times: they are symmetrical in measurements (the muscled don't look like it to me when i flex them, i think the left one looks bigger than the right one but the measuring tape says they're both the EXACT same size. would the surgery risk this symmetry? i don't want asymmetry in my body! i'm already risking asymmetry with other surgeries...)


----------



## shinyglittery

ignore the above message... I looked at my calves today and checked them out in every way from like a million angles... they're perfect for my body, I don't need anything like this T_T this is why it's so easy for consultants to get us to do surgery that we didn't even think we needed before... because we already do it to ourselves (i do at least) i don't need calf surgery and i was crazy to think that! i need a bunch of other things but not this. i don't know if this happens to any of you but really girls, be careful not to end up getting too much done~


----------



## Nikisha247

sszz said:


> Hi Baby Angel ,
> 
> hopefully yes in dec as high frequency muscle ablation or selective neurectomy surgery seems to have unpredictable result , side effect or recurrence chance .I didn't expect much but just a 2-3cm reduction in circumference is ideal for me .
> 
> I was wondering if above methods work Dr Park/Dr Jong would have chosen that non-invasive method instead of having the patient to go through long recovery .


Hi which dr you going for that proceture ? Thank you


----------



## sszz

Nikisha247 said:


> Hi which dr you going for that proceture ? Thank you


Most prob Dr Park ..


----------



## sszz

princes99998 said:


> hey black caviar, where did you read 6 months and where are you doing it? i think i've also read quite a few studies, but not in-depth. the six months figure gives me more hope that they will shrink even more lol
> 
> yes, feel free to email. my email is amandacupcakes9999@yahoo.ca (excuse the silly email)


Hi Black Cavier , 

May i ask if you did undergo neurectomy ? i am looking at 1-3cm reduction so may want to consider neurectomy instead of partial muscle resection . It seems that result is unpredictable for neurectomy .. Can i have your email add as i do not have enough posts for PM ..


----------



## babyangel11

shinyglittery said:


> i wonder if i should consider calf surgery, i've always felt my calves have too much muscle... and because they don't have much fat (i'm not fat) i think it makes the muscles more visible which i think doesn't look good. if i just stand around you can't see any muscle but if i run or exercise then i'm like "ew" haha. can i just have like, some muscle cut out without any problems? haha. that would be great (i know there are risks and you have to train them every day afterwards otherwise you get problems but i'm just asking) sometimes i also think they're too big but i don't know, i read some of your results here and i guess they're not that huge... 32.3cm circumference both sides at the thickest part (i measured unevenly first time because i used a piece of clothing to wrap around the calf and then measured that but i found a real flexible measuring tape and measured again, 3 times. 32.3cm is the correct number.) is that much? i'm about average height, a little taller than average.
> 
> also I made sure to measure this many times: they are symmetrical in measurements (the muscled don't look like it to me when i flex them, i think the left one looks bigger than the right one but the measuring tape says they're both the EXACT same size. would the surgery risk this symmetry? i don't want asymmetry in my body! i'm already risking asymmetry with other surgeries...)


 

Hi shinyglittery

Wow! 32.3cm circumference is really small for calves. Pls don't go anything.

If you read thru the cases here, most if not all have more than 33cm to start with.

Cheers.


----------



## babyangel11

sszz said:


> Hi Baby Angel ,
> 
> hopefully yes in dec as high frequency muscle ablation or selective neurectomy surgery seems to have unpredictable result , side effect or recurrence chance .I didn't expect much but just a 2-3cm reduction in circumference is ideal for me .
> 
> I was wondering if above methods work Dr Park/Dr Jong would have chosen that non-invasive method instead of having the patient to go through long recovery .


 

Hi sszz

I think I would most likely opt to go for Neurectomy.

Actually I have done online consultations with 2 Korean clinics - Grand & Hafis n both said that because I don't seem to have much muscles on my calves (as I seem to have more fats there) they don't think I would have very ideal results  

But because I really want to avoid anything invasive if possible, I think I might just go for neurectomy. I read the info n it seems that if you have bulky or protruding muscles on calves (like men), neurectomy seems to be able to yield quite good results.

I have so much fats on my calves that I might not seem to have good results - probably partial resection would have better results. But if I can lose 2cm from each calf via neurectomy and both calves evenly, I would be happy! 

I learnt that Hafis in Korea is specialised in Calves surgery - neurectomy - their website is in Korean & Japanese n it seems that they have done thousands of neurectomy cases. 

If I do the surgery I might do in January.

Is anyone keen to go to Korea to do neurectomy procedure??

Cheers.


----------



## sszz

babyangel11 said:


> Hi sszz
> 
> I think I would most likely opt to go for Neurectomy.
> 
> Actually I have done online consultations with 2 Korean clinics - Grand & Hafis n both said that because I don't seem to have much muscles on my calves (as I seem to have more fats there) they don't think I would have very ideal results
> 
> But because I really want to avoid anything invasive if possible, I think I might just go for neurectomy. I read the info n it seems that if you have bulky or protruding muscles on calves (like men), neurectomy seems to be able to yield quite good results.
> 
> I have so much fats on my calves that I might not seem to have good results - probably partial resection would have better results. But if I can lose 2cm from each calf via neurectomy and both calves evenly, I would be happy!
> 
> I learnt that Hafis in Korea is specialised in Calves surgery - neurectomy - their website is in Korean & Japanese n it seems that they have done thousands of neurectomy cases.
> 
> If I do the surgery I might do in January.
> 
> Is anyone keen to go to Korea to do neurectomy procedure??
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Baby Angel , 

Thanks for your reply . did you undergo liposuction before ? If i remember well , you shared that you have lumpy calves after lipo ... I am looking for ways to fix the lumpy calves and most of the doctors advised fat graft .

Do share with me if you find a way to cure the lumpiness . Can I have your email add ? i can't PM yet ..


----------



## babyangel11

sszz said:


> Hi Baby Angel ,
> 
> Thanks for your reply . did you undergo liposuction before ? If i remember well , you shared that you have lumpy calves after lipo ... I am looking for ways to fix the lumpy calves and most of the doctors advised fat graft .
> 
> Do share with me if you find a way to cure the lumpiness . Can I have your email add ? i can't PM yet ..


 
Hi sszz

Yes you are right - I did liposuction on my calves many years back n results were bad  

In fact it looks kind of lumpy n saggy now n I don't see any loss of circumference at all! So disappointed & furious!   I think it looks worse than before lipo. I really regretted the operation n would certainly discourage anyone from having lipo on their calves. Please DONT do it. 

And because there is like a "dent" on one of the calves - fat graft is advised to "fill up" that "dent". I wrote to Dr Park & Dr Jong before n I think 1 of them said he would also do the fat graft at the same time when he does the partial resection of the muscles.

But im so weary of any surgery that is invasive now (the lipo on calves was invasive) that I really kind of dread having to go thru especially the post-surgery care & also the recovery period. I take a long time to recover from surgeries n I hate it.

My email is sweetielove3399 atyahoo dotcom

Im thinking of just maybe settling for Grand or Hafis for neurectomy. Of course I suppose partial resection might be the best choice but when I think of having to stay 2 weeks in Korea n taking around more than 1 month or around 3 months to recover kind of discourage me


----------



## babyangel11

Hi I know I might sound silly but can someone advise is RF Nerve Ablation the SAME procedure as Neurectomy? Or are both of them Totally Different procedures? Im getting a bit confused here. 

Thanks!


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi everyone,

I noticed the thread is quite dead :cry:

Anyways, I still wanted to update you guys on my recovery so anyone (especially those who did surgery) can use it for future reference. 

4.5 months post op!

*Size:
*
They are ranging around 30-32cm. If I don't compress them for a day (not recommend), they will be around 33cm. 

*Allergies
*
I just try not to scratch them whenever I take bandages off. They definately are still itchy.

*Appearance
*
The scars are still visible, but the line is getting shorter and shorter. There are a bit of bruising around the scar area. If I take off my bandages, my calves will look flat right away. But they will look normal after an hour or two. 

*Physical*

According to Dr. Park, he said I am ready for snowboarding. I am going to snowboarding next weekend. I will update you guys how my progress goes. 

*Stiffness*
I emailed Dr. Park 2 weeks ago (exactly 4 months post op) because my calves were still feeling stiff. He said I should stretch a lot more frequently because I should not be feeling any stiffness. I used to stretch around 5 times a day. But after his warning, I got so scared and paranoid and started stretching for around 10 times a day. It is so difficult for me because I need to stretch my calves in public or else I won't be able to stretch that often. Again, this is a very serious surgery. You have to ask yourself if you are determined to do frequent stretches everyday for 6 months. I believe this is the hardest part of the surgery. It is very frustrating especially when you get up every morning and your calves are feeling stiff. 
My calves are finally not feeling stiff anymore when I wake up. But I still need to continue stretching or else the stiffness will haunt me back. THIS IS SOO FRUSTRATING! 

*Knees*
I need to continue taking glucosamine or else my knees will hurt. 

*Compression*
I still compress my calves with bandages. But I notice my bandages are quite worn out. Dr. Park said inappropriate compression can lead to shape irregularity. Wrapping my calves every night with care is another annoying thing to do. 

*Pain*
I still feel heel pain whenever I stand for a while. 

*Numbness*
The outside of my feet still feels numb whenever I press into them. 

*Thoughts*

Right now, my recent concern is rather or not I am able to snowboard like how I did pre op. Would my calf shape change if I'm too active because I want to go snowboarding every weekend? Dr. Park said I should be fine and I really hope so too. 

My calves look really decent now and I totally forgot how my previous calves look like.


----------



## sszz

Nikisha247 said:


> Earlier December yes


Hi Nikisha , 

Wondering if you had your surgery and still in Korea ?


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu !

I wrote a few days ago, but it didn't go through! I'm so glad you gave us an update! You legs sound amazing! I'm so happy that you are going to try to get back into snowboarding! Please please please let me know how that goes. I am hoping to have the surgery done in April.


----------



## sszz

Ashlotte said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> My calves are 36cm and I'm about to email OZ now.
> I'm so happy I found this forum, I've been unhappy about my calves for years, and even when I loose weight and am very slim my calves are huge and out of proportion to my body...
> I always though lipo was the only option, and because I have mostly muscle and not fat I thought there was nothing I could do. I never knew the muscle could be operated on!!
> 
> Has anybody had any other surgeries done be OZ that aren't calf reduction?
> I want to get rhinoplasty and cheekbone/jaw reduction done too.. but I don't know if OZ is good for that?
> I've emailed VIP but they haven't replied..
> 
> Are there any other clinics that do calf reduction surgery?



Hi Ashlotte , 

I have booked my calf reduction with Dr Park in Dec and am considering having cheeckbone reduction together .

Do you mind to share your recovery experience as i am concerned if i will be able to take care of myself after these surgeries .


----------



## Roksana

ffxlulu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I noticed the thread is quite dead :cry:
> 
> Anyways, I still wanted to update you guys on my recovery so anyone (especially those who did surgery) can use it for future reference.
> 
> 4.5 months post op!
> 
> *Size:
> *
> They are ranging around 30-32cm. If I don't compress them for a day (not recommend), they will be around 33cm.
> 
> *Allergies
> *
> I just try not to scratch them whenever I take bandages off. They definately are still itchy.
> 
> *Appearance
> *
> The scars are still visible, but the line is getting shorter and shorter. There are a bit of bruising around the scar area. If I take off my bandages, my calves will look flat right away. But they will look normal after an hour or two.
> 
> *Physical*
> 
> According to Dr. Park, he said I am ready for snowboarding. I am going to snowboarding next weekend. I will update you guys how my progress goes.
> 
> *Stiffness*
> I emailed Dr. Park 2 weeks ago (exactly 4 months post op) because my calves were still feeling stiff. He said I should stretch a lot more frequently because I should not be feeling any stiffness. I used to stretch around 5 times a day. But after his warning, I got so scared and paranoid and started stretching for around 10 times a day. It is so difficult for me because I need to stretch my calves in public or else I won't be able to stretch that often. Again, this is a very serious surgery. You have to ask yourself if you are determined to do frequent stretches everyday for 6 months. I believe this is the hardest part of the surgery. It is very frustrating especially when you get up every morning and your calves are feeling stiff.
> My calves are finally not feeling stiff anymore when I wake up. But I still need to continue stretching or else the stiffness will haunt me back. THIS IS SOO FRUSTRATING!
> 
> *Knees*
> I need to continue taking glucosamine or else my knees will hurt.
> 
> *Compression*
> I still compress my calves with bandages. But I notice my bandages are quite worn out. Dr. Park said inappropriate compression can lead to shape irregularity. Wrapping my calves every night with care is another annoying thing to do.
> 
> *Pain*
> I still feel heel pain whenever I stand for a while.
> 
> *Numbness*
> The outside of my feet still feels numb whenever I press into them.
> 
> *Thoughts*
> 
> Right now, my recent concern is rather or not I am able to snowboard like how I did pre op. Would my calf shape change if I'm too active because I want to go snowboarding every weekend? Dr. Park said I should be fine and I really hope so too.
> 
> My calves look really decent now and I totally forgot how my previous calves look like.


ffxlulu,

Thank you for your detailed update. 

I see that you pretty happy with your circumference, but I am personally want only couple cm off and worry that will cost me too much. Please, tell me honestly how do they look overall? Is the contour of your calves looks somewhere perfect or not quite? I wander if you can share picture or two with me? I think I am booking for January...


----------



## Roksana

Nikisha247 said:


> Hi is anyone going to Seoul really December for calf reduction in oz clinic  ? Would love to talk or meet while we there... Also zygoma resection trying to choose eather undergo with calf or should I do separately in other clinic ... Advise please


Hi Nikisha247,

Did you book for December? I am thinking January, so if you didn't do yet want to do next month let me know..


----------



## shinyglittery

does any1 know if wearing compression stockings for a long time make your calves or thighs permanently slimmer? even if you don't have surgery
i don't need surgery but i wud want my calves a bit smaller if compression stockings can do it


----------



## Roksana

shinyglittery said:


> does any1 know if wearing compression stockings for a long time make your calves or thighs permanently slimmer? even if you don't have surgery
> i don't need surgery but i wud want my calves a bit smaller if compression stockings can do it


shinyglittery,

I actually work at the store all day and wear compressive stockings all the time, they are great! They do not make your calves smaller permanently but while you wear them they look slightly slimmer. I even wear them under black tights. My legs also don't get tired. 

My legs look nice in the morning and get bigger later in the day because of the fluid moving down there, I guess. Compression stockings help keep body fluid away.


----------



## shinyglittery

Roksana said:


> shinyglittery,
> 
> I actually work at the store all day and wear compressive stockings all the time, they are great! They do not make your calves smaller permanently but while you wear them they look slightly slimmer. I even wear them under black tights. My legs also don't get tired.
> 
> My legs look nice in the morning and get bigger later in the day because of the fluid moving down there, I guess. Compression stockings help keep body fluid away.



thanku ^^ i bought compression stockings bcuz they were cheap
i noticed they make my calves look a little smaller than normal ^^
im not surprised it's not permanent buti wanted to ask... just in case ^^
but wudn't having both add thickness? i've only worn them for 2days n they help but the measurement doesnt change that much 
so having more layers wud defeat the purpose? or not?


----------



## ffxlulu

Skim3: np! I will def update you guys!

Roksana: I honestly think they look normal now. I would not feel ashamed to wear shorts/skirts if it weren't for my scars. I did post pictures in my previous posts. Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## Roksana

shinyglittery said:


> thanku ^^ i bought compression stockings bcuz they were cheap
> i noticed they make my calves look a little smaller than normal ^^
> im not surprised it's not permanent buti wanted to ask... just in case ^^
> but wudn't having both add thickness? i've only worn them for 2days n they help but the measurement doesnt change that much
> so having more layers wud defeat the purpose? or not?



shinyglittery,

You know, I was worried it will add thickness but I think we all so obsessed with our huge calves and overall circumference but for me the stockings make the contour nicer and slimmer instead, really looks good with skinny jeans. But despite it all I am tired constantly look for compromises and just want to have normal legs.


----------



## shinyglittery

Roksana said:


> shinyglittery,
> 
> You know, I was worried it will add thickness but I think we all so obsessed with our huge calves and overall circumference but for me the stockings make the contour nicer and slimmer instead, really looks good with skinny jeans. But despite it all I am tired constantly look for compromises and just want to have normal legs.



ah i know x_x the worst is my calves swelled up and the circumference has been 1-2cm more these last days T_T but when i wear the compression stockings the measurment doesn't go down that much but it makes them a lot better bcuz it gives them a nicer curve like u said, it's the shape that makes it look slimmer ^^


----------



## doctorsparkles

I have large calves too!!!!  I can't stand them!!!!  I've done a lot of running, step, an Turbo Fire... So my legs are too muscular. I will try to do more swimming, walking, and Pilates, yoga!  Thanks for all the advice!!!


----------



## Skim3

Ffxlulu, have you tried remedyscar?


----------



## Skim3

Sorry accidentally sent before I finished! It's supposed to help reduce the scar after surgery. It looks like Chapstick. You use it twice a day. I used it after my rhinoplasty. I think it helped.


----------



## ffxlulu

Skim3 said:


> Sorry accidentally sent before I finished! It's supposed to help reduce the scar after surgery. It looks like Chapstick. You use it twice a day. I used it after my rhinoplasty. I think it helped.


nope i havent tried! thanks for the suggestion! i will get that next time!


----------



## diortime

I went to Infini Plastic Surgery Center (?) it's &#51064;&#54588;&#45768; &#49457;&#54811;&#50808;&#44284; in Korean. I tried to look for it online like the English name for their company but I couldn't find it;; Anyway I went there to get my legs slimmer because I had a lot of muscles.. They did a laser treatment for me. It took less than 30 minutes I believe. The numbing shot and the botox shot hurt the most (like 3/10 numbing shot and 6/10 botox shot). Them actually doing the needle/laser thing didn't hurt at all. It kind of felt weird having my muscles move on its own. They also give a compressing sock which you should always wear expect when you go to sleep/shower. It was kind of hard to walk after the procedure, so they make you walk around the clinic until you are used to walking on your own. I got mine done last monday. And so far my legs do look a little slimmer. Apparently it takes like 2 weeks or a month ( i can't remember >_<) to have your legs the slimmest (?) long as you do stretches and wear the compressing socks your legs should become slim~ infinips.com <- website and the guy's name is &#44608;&#48124;&#51452; Kim Min Joo. 

He's super nice but I know for a fact he doesn't speak english all that well. He had a chinese doctor come and see how he did his treatment and it seemed like he was having kind of a hard time talking with her (but still managed to explain what he needed to). Remember cash = more discount~! if you have any questions just email me


----------



## elena07

Hi girls!!

I am a 25-yr old gal from Germany, studying business administration and  eager to beautify my appearance prior to starting a REAL job ^^
My  calf circumference is kinda around 32,5~33,5cm (depends on how much I  work out my muscles or not). 

On finding out that Korean government will impose a 10% tax on calf reduction and facial bone procedures from Jan 2014, I decided on an impromptu trip to Korea!!!

I am sooo excited. I have been in contact with Dr Park since approx 8 days.
We will do calf reduction, jaw and chin reduction as well! Dr Park allowed for me to schedule my flight as I pleased. There were no limitations, so he must be free around this time, I guess .... 

On Dec 30th all surgeries will be performed  On Sat 28th I will fly to Seoul.
About V-line surgery I posted in another thread as this is only about calves here 

Anyone else in Korea soon?? Would love to hook up with someone! I am not scared about going alone, but I am scared of a boooring recovery time -.-'

I will stay in Young Dong Hotel until 10th of Jan.

If you gals are interested, I can keep you posted on my recovery, results and overall experiences


----------



## shinyglittery

i have noticed that when i eat more salty foods and when i drink more sodas my calf measurement goes up by1-2cm... if i eat less salt and light and drink water it goes down~ i was really surprised how much it affects. watch ur diet, it helps even if u dont get surgery


----------



## babyangel11

elena07 said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> I am a 25-yr old gal from Germany, studying business administration and  eager to beautify my appearance prior to starting a REAL job ^^
> My  calf circumference is kinda around 32,5~33,5cm (depends on how much I  work out my muscles or not).
> 
> On finding out that Korean government will impose a 10% tax on calf reduction and facial bone procedures from Jan 2014, I decided on an impromptu trip to Korea!!!
> 
> I am sooo excited. I have been in contact with Dr Park since approx 8 days.
> We will do calf reduction, jaw and chin reduction as well! Dr Park allowed for me to schedule my flight as I pleased. There were no limitations, so he must be free around this time, I guess ....
> 
> On Dec 30th all surgeries will be performed  On Sat 28th I will fly to Seoul.
> About V-line surgery I posted in another thread as this is only about calves here
> 
> Anyone else in Korea soon?? Would love to hook up with someone! I am not scared about going alone, but I am scared of a boooring recovery time -.-'
> 
> I will stay in Young Dong Hotel until 10th of Jan.
> 
> If you gals are interested, I can keep you posted on my recovery, results and overall experiences


 

Hi Elena07

Could you keep me updated of your results? Could you PM me or email me at sweetielove3399 atyahoo dotcom. Did you see any calf reduction immediately after the surgery?

Im thinking of going to Dr Park for the Calf Reduction surgery too but I just came back from my holiday overseas so I can only go this year and im thinking of heading there between Jan to Mar. But im a little bit concerned of the weather there as I understand Korean winters can be harsh and I worry I would not be able to go out much after the surgery n I may feel miserable and alone and cold ..... while trying to recover from this tough surgery.

Is anyone planning to go to Dr Park between Jan to Mar this year? 

I was swaying towards  doing neurectomy midway but I heard the muscles might come back again n I heard the best option is still to do partial resection so im considering it seriously now and making my travel plans.


----------



## b_nthie

Sooooo im formerly yllom but as I havent used this thread in so long I completely forgot my user information. If anyone is interested in my "story" my posts can be dated back to page 80-ish. 

Anyways, fast forward almost 2 years after my first surgery with Dr. Park, I am now 3 days post op with Dr. Jong here in Taiwan. 

I originally came to dr. Park to correct a asymmetry problem. I waited and waited for the results to settle in but in the end, Dr. Park had not fixed my asymmetry and has seemed to worsen my original concerns. Dr. Jong dx is that Dr. Park may have over worked my medial calf (the part that bulges when you stand on your toes) and under worked the lateral side. In return, the bottom medial calf and the lateral calf grew to compensate for the loss in that bulge. Pretty much, the shape of my right calf was just completely thrown off. 

So I finally decided to come to Dr. Jong as last resort. (I emailed Dr. Park and showed him pictures and he seemed to think my calves were perfectly fine....even though it wasn't just size now, but the shapes of my calves were different.) Anyways....my review of my whole process is that I should've came to Dr. Jong in the first place. Dr. Jong was VERY helpful, he was very thorough with all his explanations. Dr. Jong first made his drawings and took a look first, told me his thoughts, and then asked me if he had missed anything (he was spot on with all my worries). He and his staff were much more professional. 

Dr. Jong had 4 nurses to assist and the anesthesiologist was flawless. 
Dr. Park had 1-2 nurse assist in surg. and the anesthesiologist hit a couple of wrong nerves in my legs which I braced for with Dr. Jong's anesthesiologist (and never happened).
Dr. Jong surgical room was legit a surgical room, he was so serious about sterilization). Both clinics were bare necessity but Dr. Jong's seemed to be more up to standard. 
Post surgery..Dr. Park had a nurse that watched you overnight to help to pee or whatnot and you had a button to call for help. 
Dr. Jong used a catheter. COMFORT! After surgery on your legs, last thing you want to do is stand on your legs! 
Dr. Jong = NO ASPIRATION! 
Dr. Jong = uses ultrasound to look inside your calf muscles before cutting you up. 
Dr. Jong even gave me a phone so that he could reach me and I could reach him just in case.
Recovery room was much more comforting too. Idk why but Dr. Park recommends elevating the legs and even the recovery bed is made so the legs elevate but Dr. Jong recommends laying down on your back completely...and my legs dont swell the way the swelled after surg with Dr. Park. 

Only downside with dr. Jong is that the scar is double the length but at this point, I dont even care. Dr. Jong's surgical instrument is also long(-er, I suppose) because that's what he told me and maybe thats why he was able to reach further down the calf?

Anyways hope my review is helpful. Shoot me any questions if you have and I hope I will remember to check back on this thread.


----------



## babyangel11

b_nthie said:


> Sooooo im formerly yllom but as I havent used this thread in so long I completely forgot my user information. If anyone is interested in my "story" my posts can be dated back to page 80-ish.
> 
> Anyways, fast forward almost 2 years after my first surgery with Dr. Park, I am now 3 days post op with Dr. Jong here in Taiwan.
> 
> I originally came to dr. Park to correct a asymmetry problem. I waited and waited for the results to settle in but in the end, Dr. Park had not fixed my asymmetry and has seemed to worsen my original concerns. Dr. Jong dx is that Dr. Park may have over worked my medial calf (the part that bulges when you stand on your toes) and under worked the lateral side. In return, the bottom medial calf and the lateral calf grew to compensate for the loss in that bulge. Pretty much, the shape of my right calf was just completely thrown off.
> 
> So I finally decided to come to Dr. Jong as last resort. (I emailed Dr. Park and showed him pictures and he seemed to think my calves were perfectly fine....even though it wasn't just size now, but the shapes of my calves were different.) Anyways....my review of my whole process is that I should've came to Dr. Jong in the first place. Dr. Jong was VERY helpful, he was very thorough with all his explanations. Dr. Jong first made his drawings and took a look first, told me his thoughts, and then asked me if he had missed anything (he was spot on with all my worries). He and his staff were much more professional.
> 
> Dr. Jong had 4 nurses to assist and the anesthesiologist was flawless.
> Dr. Park had 1-2 nurse assist in surg. and the anesthesiologist hit a couple of wrong nerves in my legs which I braced for with Dr. Jong's anesthesiologist (and never happened).
> Dr. Jong surgical room was legit a surgical room, he was so serious about sterilization). Both clinics were bare necessity but Dr. Jong's seemed to be more up to standard.
> Post surgery..Dr. Park had a nurse that watched you overnight to help to pee or whatnot and you had a button to call for help.
> Dr. Jong used a catheter. COMFORT! After surgery on your legs, last thing you want to do is stand on your legs!
> Dr. Jong = NO ASPIRATION!
> Dr. Jong = uses ultrasound to look inside your calf muscles before cutting you up.
> Dr. Jong even gave me a phone so that he could reach me and I could reach him just in case.
> Recovery room was much more comforting too. Idk why but Dr. Park recommends elevating the legs and even the recovery bed is made so the legs elevate but Dr. Jong recommends laying down on your back completely...and my legs dont swell the way the swelled after surg with Dr. Park.
> 
> Only downside with dr. Jong is that the scar is double the length but at this point, I dont even care. Dr. Jong's surgical instrument is also long(-er, I suppose) because that's what he told me and maybe thats why he was able to reach further down the calf?
> 
> Anyways hope my review is helpful. Shoot me any questions if you have and I hope I will remember to check back on this thread.


 

Hi b_nthie

Thanks for sharing your experiences, appreciate it.

I was actually gearing more towards Dr Park cos I notice that it seems that more people went to him. But the main thing that made me geared towards him was because I understand that he removes only part of the lateral & medial gastrocnemius muscles n is strictly against removal of any part of the Sol muscles whereas I believe Dr Jong removes part of the Sol muscles too besides the lateral & the medial.  So I was pretty much concerned whether to remove part of the Sol or not. But I thought hey it might be better not to remove than to remove since non-removal would not affect our movements?? Cos Dr Park said that it can affect ability to walk if part of the sol muscles was removed, if I remember correctly?

Did Dr Jong remove any of your Sol muscles? And did Dr Jong explain why Aspiration is not needed at all?

Also I recall one patient who went to Dr Jong n shared that when she was in pain after the surgery she tried to contact Dr Jong n he didn't really bother with her or something like that?? So I was concerned too although Dr Jong's prices are lower than Dr Park's which of course, I would prefer a lower price.

May I check how did you get the asymmetry originally? Did you go for neurectomy or some nerve or muscle ablation that results in this asymmetry which made you go to Dr Park to correct it?

Are you able to share your Before & After pictures that you did with Dr Park & Dr Jong, if that's convenient for you? I can be reached at sweetielove3399 atyahoo dotcom. 

Now im again torn between these 2 men hahaha.....


----------



## b_nthie

Dr. Park seemed to think it was some sort of virus... along the lines of poliomyelitis. Pretty much my left side was weakened and the right side hypertrophy to compensate. It is virtually unnoticeable everywhere else but my calves. Doctors could only tell when I was told to push as hard as I could, my right side was always more dominant. 

I think Dr. Park and Dr. Jong have both worked with people with asymmetry. 

Dr. Jong did remove some sol muscle and aspiration was not needed because while I stayed over in the recovery room he had a drain in my calf which he removed when I was discharged. On my first checkup he did ultrasound to see if I needed to be drained again. I didnt even feel the drain.


----------



## rowenaz

diortime said:


> I went to Infini Plastic Surgery Center (?) it's &#51064;&#54588;&#45768; &#49457;&#54811;&#50808;&#44284; in Korean. I tried to look for it online like the English name for their company but I couldn't find it;; Anyway I went there to get my legs slimmer because I had a lot of muscles.. They did a laser treatment for me. It took less than 30 minutes I believe. The numbing shot and the botox shot hurt the most (like 3/10 numbing shot and 6/10 botox shot). Them actually doing the needle/laser thing didn't hurt at all. It kind of felt weird having my muscles move on its own. They also give a compressing sock which you should always wear expect when you go to sleep/shower. It was kind of hard to walk after the procedure, so they make you walk around the clinic until you are used to walking on your own. I got mine done last monday. And so far my legs do look a little slimmer. Apparently it takes like 2 weeks or a month ( i can't remember >_<) to have your legs the slimmest (?) long as you do stretches and wear the compressing socks your legs should become slim~ infinips.com <- website and the guy's name is &#44608;&#48124;&#51452; Kim Min Joo.
> 
> He's super nice but I know for a fact he doesn't speak english all that well. He had a chinese doctor come and see how he did his treatment and it seemed like he was having kind of a hard time talking with her (but still managed to explain what he needed to). Remember cash = more discount~! if you have any questions just email me


Hi, I am going to have my surgery at REAL tomorrow. He suggested me to do incision+epi+lateral epi ( open the outer corner of the eye). I am still not sure whether I will do lateral...because many told me that it does not make your eye big that much and your eyes may become even smaller. I am wondering have you done lateral epi or do you know anyone who has done it? How do you like your eyes with Dr. Kim so far? Is he very famous for local korean?


----------



## beauty34

Hi b_nthie 
Could you send me your email please,I want go to dr.Jong too...


----------



## babyangel11

b_nthie said:


> Dr. Park seemed to think it was some sort of virus... along the lines of poliomyelitis. Pretty much my left side was weakened and the right side hypertrophy to compensate. It is virtually unnoticeable everywhere else but my calves. Doctors could only tell when I was told to push as hard as I could, my right side was always more dominant.
> 
> I think Dr. Park and Dr. Jong have both worked with people with asymmetry.
> 
> Dr. Jong did remove some sol muscle and aspiration was not needed because while I stayed over in the recovery room he had a drain in my calf which he removed when I was discharged. On my first checkup he did ultrasound to see if I needed to be drained again. I didnt even feel the drain.


 
Hi B_nthie

Thanks for your prompt response.

Do you have an email that I can communicate with you?

Are you able to see the Shape of your Calves now? Did it become smaller and also did you get the shape you want? Did you operate on both calves or just the right calf?

Do you mean that Dr Park did not use any Ultrasound before the surgery? 

Cheers.


----------



## b_nthie

email me at rexxr87 @ gmail.com


----------



## cher31

I always stretch my calves after running so that they won't get bulky.  Please see downward dog position in yoga.


----------



## b_nthie

i practice yoga..... sometimes it's just comes down to genetics for some ladies seeking alternatives as ive said in previous posts......


----------



## pcc1

ffxlulu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I noticed the thread is quite dead :cry:
> 
> Anyways, I still wanted to update you guys on my recovery so anyone (especially those who did surgery) can use it for future reference.
> 
> 4.5 months post op!
> 
> *Size:
> *
> They are ranging around 30-32cm. If I don't compress them for a day (not recommend), they will be around 33cm.
> 
> *Allergies
> *
> I just try not to scratch them whenever I take bandages off. They definately are still itchy.
> 
> *Appearance
> *
> The scars are still visible, but the line is getting shorter and shorter. There are a bit of bruising around the scar area. If I take off my bandages, my calves will look flat right away. But they will look normal after an hour or two.
> 
> *Physical*
> 
> According to Dr. Park, he said I am ready for snowboarding. I am going to snowboarding next weekend. I will update you guys how my progress goes.
> 
> *Stiffness*
> I emailed Dr. Park 2 weeks ago (exactly 4 months post op) because my calves were still feeling stiff. He said I should stretch a lot more frequently because I should not be feeling any stiffness. I used to stretch around 5 times a day. But after his warning, I got so scared and paranoid and started stretching for around 10 times a day. It is so difficult for me because I need to stretch my calves in public or else I won't be able to stretch that often. Again, this is a very serious surgery. You have to ask yourself if you are determined to do frequent stretches everyday for 6 months. I believe this is the hardest part of the surgery. It is very frustrating especially when you get up every morning and your calves are feeling stiff.
> My calves are finally not feeling stiff anymore when I wake up. But I still need to continue stretching or else the stiffness will haunt me back. THIS IS SOO FRUSTRATING!
> 
> *Knees*
> I need to continue taking glucosamine or else my knees will hurt.
> 
> *Compression*
> I still compress my calves with bandages. But I notice my bandages are quite worn out. Dr. Park said inappropriate compression can lead to shape irregularity. Wrapping my calves every night with care is another annoying thing to do.
> 
> *Pain*
> I still feel heel pain whenever I stand for a while.
> 
> *Numbness*
> The outside of my feet still feels numb whenever I press into them.
> 
> *Thoughts*
> 
> Right now, my recent concern is rather or not I am able to snowboard like how I did pre op. Would my calf shape change if I'm too active because I want to go snowboarding every weekend? Dr. Park said I should be fine and I really hope so too.
> 
> My calves look really decent now and I totally forgot how my previous calves look like.


Hi 

I am now 11 months post op, I had calf reduction last year, and wanted to say something about my progress as I notice people don't really post this far on into their recovery.  

I didn't factor in the risk of scar tissue when I had this surgery and how that may impact your recovery.  

I've had alot of problems with 1 of my legs, it hasn't bounced back like I expected it to, I haven't full flexion in my foot and it is still extremly tight still and I am still stretching daily still!  This isn't because I didn't stretch in the first few months as I was really vigilant and good about my stretching.

I am having a scan on it in a few weeks to see if they can detect what is wrong, but their initial thoughts is there is stubborn scar tissue which has attached to the muscle and nerves which is causing constant discomfort for me.  

I am much happier with my legs than I was before but I have been warned I may have this problem with the 1 leg for the rest of my life, there may not be anything they can do I have had to prepare myself for having an uncomfortable leg for the rest of my days!  Which is a bit of a nightmare result for me.

The other leg has recovered well and I am getting muscle definition back in that leg now which is amazing really, the muscle looks different to before but it has taken a natural shape again.

I wanted to let you guys know my recovery as this surgery doesn't come without risk.  It is a major surgery and should be treated with serious consideration.  You never know how your body is going to respond to invasive surgery, you may be fine or may have to pay out on treatments and appointments if you have complications.

I hope this is of help guys x


----------



## pcc1

gondolarez said:


> I actually posted under the thread OZ pictures so I'll just copy and paste my post from there! Extra information cox I realised my post isn't very detailed, but I did a nerve ablation surgery before in 2007? 2008? and it was actually really good, but over time, it somehow reconnected and it went back to its normal shape, but I guess it was still smaller than before.
> 
> (BTW, I changed the date because I realisesed I did the operation on December 2009, not 2010 as I stated in the other thread!)
> 
> Hi guys, I did my calf surgery at OZ in 2009, and at first, I really loved the results and I started wearing shorts and skirts but in 2011, I decided to pick up sports again since Dr. Park promised that the muscles that were removed will never grow back again. Well, the good news is, they never did grow back.
> 
> The bad news is, my right calf muscle was pretty big and long to begin with, like it occupied 2/3 of my lower leg. My left calf muscle was about 1/2. He said he couldn't excise the bottom part of my right calf muscle, just the top part, but no worries because the bottom part will naturally become smaller. And like I said, I picked up sports again, and now my right leg looks deformed. Right in the middle of my lower leg, a muscle pops out. I've gone back to wearing jeans
> 
> I've been trying to weigh my options but I really don't want to give up the sport that I love doing. Maybe when I'm older, when I finish school and start work, I know I would have to stop training, but right now, I want to enjoy my university life as much as I can. I don't want to do another revision surgery, or go to another place to cut my nerve etc. (I actually did that prior to my surgery at OZ and the nerves amazingly reconnected!)
> 
> If anyone has the same case as me, where their calf muscles are longer than most people and plans to continue an active lifestyle, I wouldn't recommend this surgery. In fact, the nerve ablation surgery produced a much better result, albeit a temporary one. But that's just my experience!


I had calf reduction a year ago and I would say my muscle has popped out in a strange place in one of my legs aswell.  It hasn't grown back but it is there again just in a different place!


----------



## joo_joo2704

pcc1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am now 11 months post op, I had calf reduction last year, and wanted to say something about my progress as I notice people don't really post this far on into their recovery.
> 
> I didn't factor in the risk of scar tissue when I had this surgery and how that may impact your recovery.
> 
> I've had alot of problems with 1 of my legs, it hasn't bounced back like I expected it to, I haven't full flexion in my foot and it is still extremly tight still and I am still stretching daily still!  This isn't because I didn't stretch in the first few months as I was really vigilant and good about my stretching.
> 
> I am having a scan on it in a few weeks to see if they can detect what is wrong, but their initial thoughts is there is stubborn scar tissue which has attached to the muscle and nerves which is causing constant discomfort for me.
> 
> 
> I am much happier with my legs than I was before but I have been warned I may have this problem with the 1 leg for the rest of my life, there may not be anything they can do I have had to prepare myself for having an uncomfortable leg for the rest of my days!  Which is a bit of a nightmare result for me.
> 
> The other leg has recovered well and I am getting muscle definition back in that leg now which is amazing really, the muscle looks different to before but it has taken a natural shape again.
> 
> I wanted to let you guys know my recovery as this surgery doesn't come without risk.  It is a major surgery and should be treated with serious consideration.  You never know how your body is going to respond to invasive surgery, you may be fine or may have to pay out on treatments and appointments if you have complications.
> 
> I hope this is of help guys x


Thank you very much pcc1 for sharing your experience! I hope you can fix it so you can get rid of the tightness ASAP.  
I just have some questions: 
First, would you let us know with whom you did this surgery? And what did he say when you let him know about your tightness or the other problems in your leg?
Secondly, I am wondering if this scar tissue can be due to a bad or insufficient aspiration? 
An important question: When did you first feel that something is going wrong with this leg in compared with the other leg?
Finally, if we assume that even after their para-clinic investigation, they confirm that the problem is caused by the scar tissue, is it correctable ( I wish again that they can correct it )?
would you let us know how your treatment goes on once you see something progressive?
Thanks


----------



## beauty34

hej b_nthie
did you get my email?


----------



## christy2

Hi,

Not been on here for some time ...for anyone who thinks that their calves are quite low in the leg you may find this of help. I have been looking into this surgery for at least 2 years ...Dr Jong says the partial resection will improve the upper two thirds of leg and liposuction the lower third if needed.  I am hoping to visit him this year and have a couple of contacts with people from this forum who have visited him and been pleased with the outcome of the surgery.


----------



## babyangel11

christy2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not been on here for some time ...for anyone who thinks that their calves are quite low in the leg you may find this of help. I have been looking into this surgery for at least 2 years ...Dr Jong says the partial resection will improve the upper two thirds of leg and liposuction the lower third if needed.  I am hoping to visit him this year and have a couple of contacts with people from this forum who have visited him and been pleased with the outcome of the surgery.


 

Hi Christy2

Im contemplating to go to Dr Jong sometime this year too.  Originally I was geared more towards Dr Park. May I check with you When are you intending to go to Dr Jong to do the surgery and what makes you go to Dr Jong instead of Dr Park?

Which country would you be heading from? 

I can also be reached at sweetielove3399 atyahoo dotcom.

Cheers.


----------



## babyangel11

b_nthie said:


> email me at rexxr87 @ gmail.com


 
Hi b_nthie

I have sent an email to you, did you get it?

Im looking forward to do this surgery soon n im now deciding between Dr Jong or Dr Park.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Many thanks for your kind assistance.

Cheers.


----------



## christy2

Hi 

I did email Dr park as well as Dr Jong though Dr park indicated that he thought the problem was lower in the leg ... he didn't really say anymore than that as I remember.  I have shared many emails directly with Dr Jong who has been very helpful and informative so far.  It is a massive decision to make going through an op though the conversations I have shared with others have been really reassuring. Apart from wanting to go this year I have not decided when as yet. I will be travelling from the UK so a fair distance to travel too. I am sure that I would have done the op already had Dr Jong been based here!  Have you been thinking about this for a while... where are you from...and which Dr do you think can help you?  How long have you been on the forum, can you send private messages?


----------



## babyangel11

christy2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did email Dr park as well as Dr Jong though Dr park indicated that he thought the problem was lower in the leg ... he didn't really say anymore than that as I remember.  I have shared many emails directly with Dr Jong who has been very helpful and informative so far.  It is a massive decision to make going through an op though the conversations I have shared with others have been really reassuring. Apart from wanting to go this year I have not decided when as yet. I will be travelling from the UK so a fair distance to travel too. I am sure that I would have done the op already had Dr Jong been based here!  Have you been thinking about this for a while... where are you from...and which Dr do you think can help you?  How long have you been on the forum, can you send private messages?


 
Hi Christy2

Yes you can PM me n I can also receive PM 

Im trying to recall who were the gals who went to Dr Jong n cant recall all. They are definitely fewer than those going to Dr Park. I recall vaguely teenagedirt n was it CuteSnoopy or something like that who went to Dr Jong. Who else went to Dr Jong and since you communicate with them, are they still maintaining the results and any complications came up?

Would Dr Jong be going lipo on your calves and ankles too?

What is your email address? I can be reached at sweetielove3399 atyahoo dotcom

Would you be travelling to Taipei alone or would someone be accompanying you? Dr Jong thinks that it may be better if I have company cos I told him the hard time I had when I previously had calf lipo. 

Cheers.


----------



## christy2

beauty34 said:


> Hi b_nthie
> Could you send me your email please,I want go to dr.Jong too...


Hi

I wondered when you are planning to visit Dr Jong and where will you be travelling from? Please pm me if you can.


----------



## sexy legs

Christy 2 and baby angel, i have some info for you. please PM me (don't know how) or post your email address.


----------



## beauty34

christy2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wondered when you are planning to visit Dr Jong and where will you be travelling from? Please pm me if you can.


Hi  I can't PM you,email me please  beauty3333@yahoo.com


----------



## beauty34

sexy legs said:


> Christy 2 and baby angel, i have some info for you. please PM me (don't know how) or post your email address.


hi can you email me too beauty3333@yahoo.com thank you very much


----------



## babyangel11

sexy legs said:


> Christy 2 and baby angel, i have some info for you. please PM me (don't know how) or post your email address.


 

Hi my email is sweetielove3399 atyahoo dotcom

I think you are unable to receive PM yet as I don't think you have enough posts at the moment


----------



## Nosey77

As a straight guy, I just want to say I've never heard any guy comment or make fun of a girl's calve muscles.  I understand how many of you may be insecure about your calves for whatever reason, but even those of us who are "leg men" and that would be only 20% at most, don't really focus on a girl's calves.  Perhaps we may focus on overall legs but imo unless your calves are so hugely muscular where they look totally out of proportion I'd advise you to save your $ and get a different PS that will be more appreciated and noticed from others.  In the end, I realize this is a personal thing and I'm not trying to offend anyone in here who is seeking this but just wanted to add my 2 cents.  I just found it strange that there is actually a calf reduction surgery and find it 
a bit unnecessary in the overall attractiveness of a female.  Not even trying to make any of you feel better about yourselves but really, guys dont notice or care at all about calves.  A girl having big or thunderous calves WILL NEVER be a deal breaker lol.


----------



## sato1

Have you tried botox to calf muscle?


----------



## sato1

rowenaz said:


> Hi, I am going to have my surgery at REAL tomorrow. He suggested me to do incision+epi+lateral epi ( open the outer corner of the eye). I am still not sure whether I will do lateral...because many told me that it does not make your eye big that much and your eyes may become even smaller. I am wondering have you done lateral epi or do you know anyone who has done it? How do you like your eyes with Dr. Kim so far? Is he very famous for local korean?


How much was the botox to calves at inpiniti?


----------



## sato1

happy80 said:


> wow.. my first time here and I find this great thread! i think its great how everyone is so open about their bodies. i recently had my calves operated on as well in korea at the oz clinic about 2 1/2 weeks ago. so far i cant really tell b/c i think my legs have swelled up and i was devastated after removing the bandages a few days ago and discovering that they were basically the same size before the operation but just a few days before they were noticeably smaller. i know it takes up to a year to see the final results but im a very impatient person. can anyone else who has done this offer any advice or progress reports? anything would be helpful. thanks!


Happy 80, you are 6 years post calf muscle removal. How do your calves look? Are your muscles smaller? Have you accumulated any fat/fluid deposits in place of your muscles?


----------



## Babz

christy2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did email Dr park as well as Dr Jong though Dr park indicated that he thought the problem was lower in the leg ... he didn't really say anymore than that as I remember.  I have shared many emails directly with Dr Jong who has been very helpful and informative so far.  It is a massive decision to make going through an op though the conversations I have shared with others have been really reassuring. Apart from wanting to go this year I have not decided when as yet. I will be travelling from the UK so a fair distance to travel too. I am sure that I would have done the op already had Dr Jong been based here!  Have you been thinking about this for a while... where are you from...and which Dr do you think can help you?  How long have you been on the forum, can you send private messages?


Hi Christy I'm from the UK and want to do the surgery as well thinking of going this year..don't know what I'm doing or where..my email add  is exit_lefthotmail.com looking forward to you reply


----------



## creativeflower

Hey ladies, I decided I'm going to see Dr. Jong the second week of march. Please let me know if anyone else decides to go during that time. It would be nice to have some one to go through this experience with. I can't wait to get this done, I've been thinking about it for years


----------



## beauty34

creativeflower said:


> Hey ladies, I decided I'm going to see Dr. Jong the second week of march. Please let me know if anyone else decides to go during that time. It would be nice to have some one to go through this experience with. I can't wait to get this done, I've been thinking about it for years



hi creativeflower,I'm happy for you  I'm going to see Dr.Jong too this june  can you email me please   beauty3333@yahoo.com thank you


----------



## elena07

Hi girls,

It's been exactly 4 weeks after my calf surgery with Dr Park at OZclinic. The result is superb already, my walking is SO good. I believe the other 3 girls who were there with me are happy too. We are still in contact and no one is complaining.
He told me my ideal at 160cm is a circumference of 32cm. But at my request he made them even smaller. They are now at 31cm  Dr Park is very easy to talk to. He will give you his opinion without pushing. I am glad he didn't take anything from Sol muscle as this can be very dangerous for your walking ability.
The overall experience is so positive that I will return to Dr Park for more procedures in approx 2-3 weeks.

I will stay from 18th-25th Feb in Seoul. My surgery will be on 19th, I guess ...

If anyone wants to hook up or share a room let me know!
I can especially help someone who wants to have calf reduction through the whole process as it can be quite difficult in the beginning! I have been through it and would be glad to accompany someone else.

My ID on kakao is PG7273408 or write me an email to kara.metzler@gmx.de


----------



## babyangel11

elena07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> It's been exactly 4 weeks after my calf surgery with Dr Park at OZclinic. The result is superb already, my walking is SO good. I believe the other 3 girls who were there with me are happy too. We are still in contact and no one is complaining.
> He told me my ideal at 160cm is a circumference of 32cm. But at my request he made them even smaller. They are now at 31cm  Dr Park is very easy to talk to. He will give you his opinion without pushing. I am glad he didn't take anything from Sol muscle as this can be very dangerous for your walking ability.
> The overall experience is so positive that I will return to Dr Park for more procedures in approx 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I will stay from 18th-25th Feb in Seoul. My surgery will be on 19th, I guess ...
> 
> If anyone wants to hook up or share a room let me know!
> I can especially help someone who wants to have calf reduction through the whole process as it can be quite difficult in the beginning! I have been through it and would be glad to accompany someone else.
> 
> My ID on kakao is PG7273408 or write me an email to kara.metzler@gmx.de


 
Hi Elena

May I check what were your original calf measurements and which country are you from?

Im deciding between Jong or Park. Jong says he only touches the Edge of Sol n does not interfere with the walking ability.

Wud you be staying at the same hotel Yong Dong or something like that in Korea?

My email address is sweetielove3399 atyahoo dotcom

Cheers


----------



## babyangel11

creativeflower said:


> Hey ladies, I decided I'm going to see Dr. Jong the second week of march. Please let me know if anyone else decides to go during that time. It would be nice to have some one to go through this experience with. I can't wait to get this done, I've been thinking about it for years


 

Hi creativeflower,

Im interested in going for this calf reduction surgery n im still deciding between Jong or Park. May I check what makes you decide to go to Jong instead of Park?

Did Jong advise approx. how many cm you would lose from each calf?

I might want to go for this surgery sometime in March too but I still cant decide on Jong or Park! 

How long are you staying in Taiwan and which hotel? I presume you would be travelling alone too?

I can be reached at sweetielove3399 at yahoo dotcom

Cheers.


----------



## creativeflower

babyangel11 said:


> Hi creativeflower,
> 
> Im interested in going for this calf reduction surgery n im still deciding between Jong or Park. May I check what makes you decide to go to Jong instead of Park?
> 
> Did Jong advise approx. how many cm you would lose from each calf?
> 
> I might want to go for this surgery sometime in March too but I still cant decide on Jong or Park!
> 
> How long are you staying in Taiwan and which hotel? I presume you would be travelling alone too?
> 
> I can be reached at sweetielove3399 at yahoo dotcom
> 
> Cheers.


Just sent you an email! Let me know if you don't get it


----------



## creativeflower

Ladies, I just wanted to say that we should be careful of what personal information we put on this website and even email eachother. We don't know who's reading this site. I don't think anyone should say exactly when they are going and where they are coming from. There are a lot of fake online identities out there and everyone should be safe. It would probably be best to contact the plastic surgeon to find out when another patient is going through the same surgery if you want company. Just wanted to put it out there!


----------



## babyangel11

creativeflower said:


> Just sent you an email! Let me know if you don't get it


 
Hi creativeflower

I got your email, thanks! 

And I have sent you my reply. Did you get it?

Cheers.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Hi creativeflower

I'm interested in getting the calf reduction surgery and would like to get more information on Dr Jong.  Can you share Dr Jong's web address?  Thank you.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Shazzayo said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have been reading this since 2011 but never post anything. Finally I have decided to go for the surgery with Dr Park in June this year.
> 
> I have already booked in the date and would like to know if anyone is keen to go around the same time. Pls do let me know.


I can't decide which surgeon to go with, Dr Park or Dr Jong.  Can you share why you decided on Dr Park?


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Shazzayo said:


> Hi Madisonthegreat
> 
> I never thought about going to Dr Jong purely because Dr Park is more reputable and he doesn't want to touch the sol muscle plus incision is shorter.
> 
> I have been in touch with Dr Park since 2011 and he has been very nice and helpful. Also, few people who had surgeries with him told me his post op care were excellent. I guess that gives me peace of mind.
> 
> When are you looking at going?


Hi Shazzayo,
I have not decide what to do or when to go yet.  I had lipo on my legs years back; it didn't reduce the size of my calves at all.  My legs just look like "hail damage" now.  Because I had such bad experience, I need to certain of whatever I do next.  I contacted Dr Park and Dr Jong.  I feel Dr Jong may have better post op care (no bed pan, no aspirations...etc.), and he uses ultrasound before and after surgery.  But, Dr. Park had done more calf surgeries than Dr. Jong.  Dr Jong also advise me that the incision would be 4cm long which I thought it's quite big.  Did Dr Park tell you how long his incisions would be?


----------



## babyangel11

Hi All

I might want to go to Dr Park in March n is anyone keen to go together? 

I can also be reached at sweetielove3399@yahoo.com

Cheers.


----------



## BauHausFrau

LondonBrat said:


> Stand on tiptoes and strain till it hurts a little. Then lower yourself. Repeat untill you can't.
> If yu do this everyday, it works!


That's exactly what I do to make mine bigger. That and wearing high heels.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Shazzayo said:


> Hi Madisonthegreat
> 
> Dr Park told me the incision would be 2cm.
> 
> FYI, I will have lipo on thighs and hips as well. Still don't know if I can cope. &#128516;


Best of luck to you and thank you for sharing your thought with me.  Dr. Park quoted me $7,500,000 KRW for the calf reduction and another 2,200,000 KRW for the lipo and fat graft on my ankles.  I'm ok with the price on calf reduction but I thought it's quite high for the ankles.  How much did he quote you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Madisonthegreat

babyangel11 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I might want to go to Dr Park in March n is anyone keen to go together?
> 
> I can also be reached at sweetielove3399@yahoo.com
> 
> Cheers.


Congrates on your decision, best of luck to you.  I'm trying to get as much information I can on both doctors, Park or Jong, before I decide.  Can you please share the reasons why you chose Park?  Thank you.


----------



## babyangel11

Madisonthegreat said:


> Congrates on your decision, best of luck to you.  I'm trying to get as much information I can on both doctors, Park or Jong, before I decide.  Can you please share the reasons why you chose Park?  Thank you.


 
Hi Madison

Actually im torn between the 2 men. Lol. But i have to make the decision one or the other.

Park is generally more expensive than Jong. However, Jong said he's thinking i might get a 2cm calf reduction as he's kind of afraid that if he commits on a higher reduction n if i dont get it i might complain. Lol. I told Jong 2cm is too little for me to go thru such as a traumatic surgery. He might estimate a higher circumference loss for you, im not sure. But from the photos on his site, alot of patients with huge calves seem to lose more than 2 cm?? but anyway 2cm is what he commits to me.

Park is estimating around 3cm to 4cm. Jong can lipo Calves at the same time but Park is strictly against doing calf lipo. I had calf lipo years ago n it was not well done. I have a depression on one of my calves now n i need fat graft which is an irony plus i didnt seem to find that my calves are smaller after calf lipo 

Park's theory is that calves have very little fats only and if you do calf lipo, it is not going to change the circumference much n might make it worse. He does not encourage calf lipo at all.

Park n Jong both said i need fat graft to fill up the depression. Jong is unable to quote a range of price at all. He said he needs to assess me in person.

Understand Jong has an ultrasound machine to measure while Park doesnt have. Park says its not necessary.

For Park, you need to aspirate while you dont have to do much aspiration for Jong from what i understand from other forummers. Jong puts in a tube i heard. Park says tube might get infection (???) so i really dont know who's right or wrong or perhaps both methods are also fine? 

Another issue is Park's incision is shorter i think around 1cm to 2cm while Jong's incision is around 3cm to 4cm i think. For me, i generally dont heal well from scars n even a mosquito bite or a pimple might leave a mark on my skin. Hence, im rather hesitant on the incision line. I worry the line might not fade well n then i would have another issue to think about?? 

If im not wrong, i think Park does alot of calf reduction surgeriesn perhaps more than Jong although i havent really heard of a case about Jong that's gone awry. In this forum, if you read thru, it seems that more people go to Park than Jong. Im not sure of the reason. 

Each surgeon seems to be rather good n professional it seems. And so far these are the only 2 surgeons whom i have heard who are capable of doing calf reduction surgeries.

When are you thinking of doing for the surgery and which surgeon are you gearing more towards to?


----------



## Madisonthegreat

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Madison
> 
> Actually im torn between the 2 men. Lol. But i have to make the decision one or the other.
> 
> Park is generally more expensive than Jong. However, Jong said he's thinking i might get a 2cm calf reduction as he's kind of afraid that if he commits on a higher reduction n if i dont get it i might complain. Lol. I told Jong 2cm is too little for me to go thru such as a traumatic surgery. He might estimate a higher circumference loss for you, im not sure. But from the photos on his site, alot of patients with huge calves seem to lose more than 2 cm?? but anyway 2cm is what he commits to me.
> 
> Park is estimating around 3cm to 4cm. Jong can lipo Calves at the same time but Park is strictly against doing calf lipo. I had calf lipo years ago n it was not well done. I have a depression on one of my calves now n i need fat graft which is an irony plus i didnt seem to find that my calves are smaller after calf lipo
> 
> Park's theory is that calves have very little fats only and if you do calf lipo, it is not going to change the circumference much n might make it worse. He does not encourage calf lipo at all.
> 
> Park n Jong both said i need fat graft to fill up the depression. Jong is unable to quote a range of price at all. He said he needs to assess me in person.
> 
> Understand Jong has an ultrasound machine to measure while Park doesnt have. Park says its not necessary.
> 
> For Park, you need to aspirate while you dont have to do much aspiration for Jong from what i understand from other forummers. Jong puts in a tube i heard. Park says tube might get infection (???) so i really dont know who's right or wrong or perhaps both methods are also fine?
> 
> Another issue is Park's incision is shorter i think around 1cm to 2cm while Jong's incision is around 3cm to 4cm i think. For me, i generally dont heal well from scars n even a mosquito bite or a pimple might leave a mark on my skin. Hence, im rather hesitant on the incision line. I worry the line might not fade well n then i would have another issue to think about??
> 
> If im not wrong, i think Park does alot of calf reduction surgeriesn perhaps more than Jong although i havent really heard of a case about Jong that's gone awry. In this forum, if you read thru, it seems that more people go to Park than Jong. Im not sure of the reason.
> 
> Each surgeon seems to be rather good n professional it seems. And so far these are the only 2 surgeons whom i have heard who are capable of doing calf reduction surgeries.
> 
> When are you thinking of doing for the surgery and which surgeon are you gearing more towards to?


Hi Babyangel,

Thank you for getting back with me. I had lipo on my calfs and ankles years ago; I have severe depressions on my ankles, both surgeons recommend fat graft and additional lipo.  Park didn't give me an estimate on how much he could take off my calf; he just said what my ideal circumferences should be, Jong said 3-4 cm off.  My husband who is in the medical field likes the fact that Jong uses more advance technologies (ultrasound, the tube, catheter...etc); but I feel that Park is more experienced and like the idea of scares being much smaller than Jong's. How long will you stay in Korea?


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Shazzayo said:


> Hi Madison
> 
> Dr Park quoted me 7,000,000 KRW for calves and 4,400,000 KRW for lipo on thighs and hips. I know he is a bit pricey but I only trust him with my calves.
> 
> Are you still deciding? &#128516;


Still have not decide yet.  Just wrote Park and Jong on additional questions; I hope to make up my mind soon.  I want smaller calfs NOW... LOL!


----------



## babyangel11

Madisonthegreat said:


> Hi Babyangel,
> 
> Thank you for getting back with me. I had lipo on my calfs and ankles years ago; I have severe depressions on my ankles, both surgeons recommend fat graft and additional lipo.  Park didn't give me an estimate on how much he could take off my calf; he just said what my ideal circumferences should be, Jong said 3-4 cm off.  My husband who is in the medical field likes the fact that Jong uses more advance technologies (ultrasound, the tube, catheter...etc); but I feel that Park is more experienced and like the idea of scares being much smaller than Jong's. How long will you stay in Korea?


 
Hi Madison

You mentioned that both surgeons recommend Additional Lipo. Additional Lipo on where? Calves or Ankles or ???

How big are your calves? I wonder why Jong only told me 2cm when i notice he seems to commit more cm loss to other people. I was tempted to go to him too cos less aspiration and there's ultrasound but the scar kind of worries me. 

I plan to stay in Korea around 12 days to 15 days. 

I thought of going in March but its still gonna be winter in korea n korean winters can be very harsh and i wonder how am i going to wear open toe wedges in such cold weather???


----------



## Madisonthegreat

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Madison
> 
> You mentioned that both surgeons recommend Additional Lipo. Additional Lipo on where? Calves or Ankles or ???
> 
> How big are your calves? I wonder why Jong only told me 2cm when i notice he seems to commit more cm loss to other people. I was tempted to go to him too cos less aspiration and there's ultrasound but the scar kind of worries me.
> 
> I plan to stay in Korea around 12 days to 15 days.
> 
> I thought of going in March but its still gonna be winter in korea n korean winters can be very harsh and i wonder how am i going to wear open toe wedges in such cold weather???


The lipo is for my ankles, my calfs are 37cm and 38cm circumference in the morning and 38-39cm at the end of the day.  I ask Jong if he could take out more; he said he will try but he has to wait to make that decision at surgery.  Park just said my ideal circumference should be 33cm base on height and weight.
I think you'll be fine with the open toe wedges since your walking would be restricted for the first couple weeks so you probably would be indoors most of the time or bring a pair of the wedge short boots (try UGG) if you think you maybe venturing out.  Best of luck!


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Shazzayo said:


> Hi Madison
> 
> Yes I want small calves too for next summer. I chose to go end of June because it is winter here in Australia. It is easier with wearing bandages or compression garments underneath. Good luck and hopefully you can make up your mind soon.


Thank you!  I hope to make up my mind soon.


----------



## Ohhlala

The only way to thin your calves is through liposculpting.  Other than that I'd suggest running, any exercises that lean rather than bulk.  But ultimately genetics will be the determining factor.


----------



## sexy legs

I had my calf surgery done with Dr. Park 2.5 years ago and was about to unsubscribe from this blog, but I've just noticed many of you are deliberating b/w Jong and Park, so allow me to enlighten you. As you all should, I researched about this for several years before i took the plunge, so I am very knowledgable about this procedure. I've also interrogated these two docs before I finally decided on Dr. Park even though he is slightly more expensive. Here are the reasons: 

Dr. Park told me he used to the tube years ago, but replaced it with aspiration because it is less comfortable to patients and the result is better. When he used the drainage tube, scar healed badly and patients needed longer recovery period. Also, keeping the drainage tube in for more than a week can be cumbersome and painful! 

Even though aspiration sounds scary, it is neither uncomfortable nor painful. I had no difficulty in doing it myself.

Dr. Park has more experience and better technique, so the result seems to be better. In fact, his nurse told me he does revisional surgery of Dr. Jong's work. 

I feel irregular calf shape of the previous poster is the result of the previous liposuction.

I will stay on a bit longer in case anyone has questions. As for me.... best invest of my hard earned money!!!!


----------



## babyangel11

Madisonthegreat said:


> The lipo is for my ankles, my calfs are 37cm and 38cm circumference in the morning and 38-39cm at the end of the day.  I ask Jong if he could take out more; he said he will try but he has to wait to make that decision at surgery.  Park just said my ideal circumference should be 33cm base on height and weight.
> I think you'll be fine with the open toe wedges since your walking would be restricted for the first couple weeks so you probably would be indoors most of the time or bring a pair of the wedge short boots (try UGG) if you think you maybe venturing out.  Best of luck!


 
Hi Madison

I think my ankles are extremely thick too although Park doesnt think there's much fats    I hope he could lipo them when i see him.

I told Jong that i think the measurements for my calves in the morning when i just wake up seem smaller than at nite esp after a whole day's walking etc. And he said something like Im "odd". I thought that's not something abnormal and not sure why he said that of me? 

But anyway i think i would likely go with Park since Jong can only confirm 2cm loss for me which is too little i think for me to go thru such a traumatic surgery plus the longer scar.


----------



## babyangel11

sexy legs said:


> I had my calf surgery done with Dr. Park 2.5 years ago and was about to unsubscribe from this blog, but I've just noticed many of you are deliberating b/w Jong and Park, so allow me to enlighten you. As you all should, I researched about this for several years before i took the plunge, so I am very knowledgable about this procedure. I've also interrogated these two docs before I finally decided on Dr. Park even though he is slightly more expensive. Here are the reasons:
> 
> Dr. Park told me he used to the tube years ago, but replaced it with aspiration because it is less comfortable to patients and the result is better. When he used the drainage tube, scar healed badly and patients needed longer recovery period. Also, keeping the drainage tube in for more than a week can be cumbersome and painful!
> 
> Even though aspiration sounds scary, it is neither uncomfortable nor painful. I had no difficulty in doing it myself.
> 
> Dr. Park has more experience and better technique, so the result seems to be better. In fact, his nurse told me he does revisional surgery of Dr. Jong's work.
> 
> I feel irregular calf shape of the previous poster is the result of the previous liposuction.
> 
> I will stay on a bit longer in case anyone has questions. As for me.... best invest of my hard earned money!!!!


 
Hi Sexy Legs

Thanks for sharing n thanks for sending me an email previously too 

I didnt know that Park used to use the drainage tubes? Did he tell you just before your surgery? He didnt mention that n he just said it might be more likelihood subject to infection.

I also didnt realise that Park does revisional work done by Jong?

Btw how many cm did you lose from the calf reduction surgery? Did you have to do any fat graft too?

For aspiration, are you only given one syringe or a few syringes? So you have to jab yourself everyday behind the knees (or where?) to draw fluids/excess blood out?

Thanks!


----------



## babyangel11

Ohhlala said:


> The only way to thin your calves is through liposculpting.  Other than that I'd suggest running, any exercises that lean rather than bulk.  But ultimately genetics will be the determining factor.


 
Hi unfortunately i dont think so.

I  have gone thru calf lipo n it didnt make my calves smaller. In fact, now my calves are kind of lumpy n saggy in a way n there's a depression on my left calf now. Its an irony now that both Park n Jong recommend fat graft to fill up that depression (i had lipo originally to remove fats n now i need fats to fill it up???). 

If you read thru those people who have gone thru calf lipo, i havent heard of anyone who is pleased with the results.

In fact im hearing from this forum that people are satisfied after partial calf muscle resection.


----------



## sexy legs

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Sexy Legs
> 
> Thanks for sharing n thanks for sending me an email previously too
> 
> I didnt know that Park used to use the drainage tubes? Did he tell you just before your surgery? He didnt mention that n he just said it might be more likelihood subject to infection.
> 
> I also didnt realise that Park does revisional work done by Jong?
> 
> Btw how many cm did you lose from the calf reduction surgery? Did you have to do any fat graft too?
> 
> For aspiration, are you only given one syringe or a few syringes? So you have to jab yourself everyday behind the knees (or where?) to draw fluids/excess blood out?
> 
> Thanks!


-------

Dr. Jong drains, so i asked Dr. Park his thoughts on that pre surgery. I was 38; for the first year, i fluctuated between 33 and 35; second year, from 32-34; third year stabilized at 32-33 even with daily exercise (walking with weights around ankles). As for aspiration, Dr. P do it for the first 3 weeks and then i had my nurse friend jab one time. I called around and some orthopedic docs were willing to do it for minimal price. I hope this helps


----------



## sexy legs

if you want photos, provide me with your email. After 2 weeks, i went back to work but walked slower than normal pace, not much pain tho.


----------



## sexy legs

by the way, typical for calves to expand about 1 cm when measure at nights and shrink back when you measure in the morning. this is true for pre and post surgery.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

sexy legs said:


> I had my calf surgery done with Dr. Park 2.5 years ago and was about to unsubscribe from this blog, but I've just noticed many of you are deliberating b/w Jong and Park, so allow me to enlighten you. As you all should, I researched about this for several years before i took the plunge, so I am very knowledgable about this procedure. I've also interrogated these two docs before I finally decided on Dr. Park even though he is slightly more expensive. Here are the reasons:
> 
> Dr. Park told me he used to the tube years ago, but replaced it with aspiration because it is less comfortable to patients and the result is better. When he used the drainage tube, scar healed badly and patients needed longer recovery period. Also, keeping the drainage tube in for more than a week can be cumbersome and painful!
> 
> Even though aspiration sounds scary, it is neither uncomfortable nor painful. I had no difficulty in doing it myself.
> 
> Dr. Park has more experience and better technique, so the result seems to be better. In fact, his nurse told me he does revisional surgery of Dr. Jong's work.
> 
> I feel irregular calf shape of the previous poster is the result of the previous liposuction.
> 
> I will stay on a bit longer in case anyone has questions. As for me.... best invest of my hard earned money!!!!


Hi sexy legs,
Thank you for sharing your story.  I'm still not sure who to go... I have a "very thick" ankle, had lipo done years back, but did not change much in regards to the size, just now it's depressed in some areas, sort of lumpy looking. I reviewed dr parks' post op photos (the ones on his website); it appears most of his patients do not have the same problem as myself.  I asked Park about my ankles; he said he'll do lipo if he feels it's needed.  I don't want to get there and then find out he won't do anything about it.  I also ask park what type lipo that he does, he replied it's not the instrument that he uses on lipo; it's the skill that matters.  I agree on the part about the skill but I also believe the technique and instruments matters to. Jong said addl lipo and fat graft would help.  What is your take on it?  And how long did you wear the stocking?  Thanks.


----------



## theTrollTrain

Hi! I'm interested in calf liposuction as I feel my calves are disproportionate to my size. My calves measure around 33-34 cm. 

Is it true that all liposuction to the calves would result in lumpy looking calves? Or is it just the few who go back for calf reduction surgery?


----------



## Madisonthegreat

b_nthie said:


> Sooooo im formerly yllom but as I havent used this thread in so long I completely forgot my user information. If anyone is interested in my "story" my posts can be dated back to page 80-ish.
> 
> Anyways, fast forward almost 2 years after my first surgery with Dr. Park, I am now 3 days post op with Dr. Jong here in Taiwan.
> 
> I originally came to dr. Park to correct a asymmetry problem. I waited and waited for the results to settle in but in the end, Dr. Park had not fixed my asymmetry and has seemed to worsen my original concerns. Dr. Jong dx is that Dr. Park may have over worked my medial calf (the part that bulges when you stand on your toes) and under worked the lateral side. In return, the bottom medial calf and the lateral calf grew to compensate for the loss in that bulge. Pretty much, the shape of my right calf was just completely thrown off.
> 
> So I finally decided to come to Dr. Jong as last resort. (I emailed Dr. Park and showed him pictures and he seemed to think my calves were perfectly fine....even though it wasn't just size now, but the shapes of my calves were different.) Anyways....my review of my whole process is that I should've came to Dr. Jong in the first place. Dr. Jong was VERY helpful, he was very thorough with all his explanations. Dr. Jong first made his drawings and took a look first, told me his thoughts, and then asked me if he had missed anything (he was spot on with all my worries). He and his staff were much more professional.
> 
> Dr. Jong had 4 nurses to assist and the anesthesiologist was flawless.
> Dr. Park had 1-2 nurse assist in surg. and the anesthesiologist hit a couple of wrong nerves in my legs which I braced for with Dr. Jong's anesthesiologist (and never happened).
> Dr. Jong surgical room was legit a surgical room, he was so serious about sterilization). Both clinics were bare necessity but Dr. Jong's seemed to be more up to standard.
> Post surgery..Dr. Park had a nurse that watched you overnight to help to pee or whatnot and you had a button to call for help.
> Dr. Jong used a catheter. COMFORT! After surgery on your legs, last thing you want to do is stand on your legs!
> Dr. Jong = NO ASPIRATION!
> Dr. Jong = uses ultrasound to look inside your calf muscles before cutting you up.
> Dr. Jong even gave me a phone so that he could reach me and I could reach him just in case.
> Recovery room was much more comforting too. Idk why but Dr. Park recommends elevating the legs and even the recovery bed is made so the legs elevate but Dr. Jong recommends laying down on your back completely...and my legs dont swell the way the swelled after surg with Dr. Park.
> 
> Only downside with dr. Jong is that the scar is double the length but at this point, I dont even care. Dr. Jong's surgical instrument is also long(-er, I suppose) because that's what he told me and maybe thats why he was able to reach further down the calf?
> 
> Anyways hope my review is helpful. Shoot me any questions if you have and I hope I will remember to check back on this thread.


Hi  b_nthie!  How are you recovering?  I can't decide between Dr Jong or Dr Park for calf reduction, am wondering if you can share some light since you've been to both.  Thank you!


----------



## sexy legs

Madison, I don't know how to advice on your post-lipo problem, but fat grafting sounds logical.

I bandaged for a month and wore medical compression stockings 24/7 for 3 more months and just nights for almost a year--just to be safe. Park recommends a few weeks of bandage and 3 months (I think) for stockings.

I had a slight imperfection (.5 cm bigger on one calf) revised last month by park for no cost and no recovery time. walked out of the office an hour after the surgery. it required 4 aspirations.


----------



## babyangel11

theTrollTrain said:


> Hi! I'm interested in calf liposuction as I feel my calves are disproportionate to my size. My calves measure around 33-34 cm.
> 
> Is it true that all liposuction to the calves would result in lumpy looking calves? Or is it just the few who go back for calf reduction surgery?


 

Hi TrollTrain

Are you sure you would want to go for calf reduction surgery when your calves measure around 33-34cm? I don't think I would want to if I were you cos it sounds like a major n traumatic surgery to me. But bcos my calves are around 38.5cm to 39.5cm/40cm that's why im pressing myself to go for it. 33-34cm sounds slim enough.

I went for calf lipo n it didn't result in obvious slimmer calves. In fact I find that they are more lumpy after calf lipo. N I haven't gone for calf partial muscle resection surgery yet. So far from the few calf lipo cases I have heard, none has got satisfactory results


----------



## babyangel11

sexy legs said:


> if you want photos, provide me with your email. After 2 weeks, i went back to work but walked slower than normal pace, not much pain tho.


 

Hi my email is sweetielove3399 atyahoo dotcom

cheers.


----------



## babyangel11

Madisonthegreat said:


> Hi sexy legs,
> Thank you for sharing your story.  I'm still not sure who to go... I have a "very thick" ankle, had lipo done years back, but did not change much in regards to the size, just now it's depressed in some areas, sort of lumpy looking. I reviewed dr parks' post op photos (the ones on his website); it appears most of his patients do not have the same problem as myself.  I asked Park about my ankles; he said he'll do lipo if he feels it's needed.  I don't want to get there and then find out he won't do anything about it.  I also ask park what type lipo that he does, he replied it's not the instrument that he uses on lipo; it's the skill that matters.  I agree on the part about the skill but I also believe the technique and instruments matters to. Jong said addl lipo and fat graft would help.  What is your take on it?  And how long did you wear the stocking?  Thanks.


 
Hi Madison

Wow! you and me sound like we might have a similar problem. My ankles are really thick! Its around 24cm! And imagine some gals' calves are only around 31cm so can you imagine my ankle is coming close to their calf size! 

Park told me the same thing about my ankles too. He said he needs to assess me in person n if he really finds there are fats (as he cant see any on the photos) he would help to remove it. But he said he would help to remove the fats on my knees cos that was pretty obvious with that lumpy fats there. Lol

Dr Park also told me about the same thing about Lipo lies in the skills of the doctor although I really cant confirm that. However having said that I have tried different kinds of lipo such as Traditional, Vaser, Laser.... n my results were Bad! bad bad bad.... uneven, lumpy, etc. Vaser n Laser claim that it can help to tighten the skin after lipo but I don't see that in me. I thought it was kind of saggy n lumpy. Maybe im the unfortunate one cos anyway I tend to swell more than normal people after a lipo.

I saw a picture of thigh lipo done by Park n if the job was really done by him n without any photoshop or touchup, etc I must say the Results were pretty good. There was obvious difference in the Before n After. Jong also said the effectiveness of lipo lies in the skills of the surgeon. I really have no clue.

Both Park n Jong agree that I need fat graft too on my calves.


----------



## theTrollTrain

babyangel11 said:


> Hi TrollTrain
> 
> Are you sure you would want to go for calf reduction surgery when your calves measure around 33-34cm? I don't think I would want to if I were you cos it sounds like a major n traumatic surgery to me. But bcos my calves are around 38.5cm to 39.5cm/40cm that's why im pressing myself to go for it. 33-34cm sounds slim enough.
> 
> I went for calf lipo n it didn't result in obvious slimmer calves. In fact I find that they are more lumpy after calf lipo. N I haven't gone for calf partial muscle resection surgery yet. So far from the few calf lipo cases I have heard, none has got satisfactory results



I'm not going for calf reduction, just considering liposuction. I'm too scared of lasering my calf muscles. I'm planning on going to a clinic that specializes in liposuction and weight loss, as I plan on getting lipo elsewhere. 

What were your measurements before calf lipo?


----------



## Madisonthegreat

babyangel11 said:


> Hi TrollTrain
> 
> Are you sure you would want to go for calf reduction surgery when your calves measure around 33-34cm? I don't think I would want to if I were you cos it sounds like a major n traumatic surgery to me. But bcos my calves are around 38.5cm to 39.5cm/40cm that's why im pressing myself to go for it. 33-34cm sounds slim enough.
> 
> I went for calf lipo n it didn't result in obvious slimmer calves. In fact I find that they are more lumpy after calf lipo. N I haven't gone for calf partial muscle resection surgery yet. So far from the few calf lipo cases I have heard, none has got satisfactory results


I had a similar experience with Lipo on my calf as babyangel11; my results were awful, lumpy, depressed in areas, no major difference in overall size reduction.  Please think twice beofore you do it; my surgeon was/supposed to be one of the lipo experts too.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Madison
> 
> Wow! you and me sound like we might have a similar problem. My ankles are really thick! Its around 24cm! And imagine some gals' calves are only around 31cm so can you imagine my ankle is coming close to their calf size!
> 
> Park told me the same thing about my ankles too. He said he needs to assess me in person n if he really finds there are fats (as he cant see any on the photos) he would help to remove it. But he said he would help to remove the fats on my knees cos that was pretty obvious with that lumpy fats there. Lol
> 
> Dr Park also told me about the same thing about Lipo lies in the skills of the doctor although I really cant confirm that. However having said that I have tried different kinds of lipo such as Traditional, Vaser, Laser.... n my results were Bad! bad bad bad.... uneven, lumpy, etc. Vaser n Laser claim that it can help to tighten the skin after lipo but I don't see that in me. I thought it was kind of saggy n lumpy. Maybe im the unfortunate one cos anyway I tend to swell more than normal people after a lipo.
> 
> I saw a picture of thigh lipo done by Park n if the job was really done by him n without any photoshop or touchup, etc I must say the Results were pretty good. There was obvious difference in the Before n After. Jong also said the effectiveness of lipo lies in the skills of the surgeon. I really have no clue.
> 
> Both Park n Jong agree that I need fat graft too on my calves.


Hi babyangel11
I just measured my ankle, it's 25 cm; it's crazy big.  I'm only 5'2", 118lbs, not skinny, but I don't consider myself fat; it's not normal to have that large of calves and ankles at my size.  Even when I weight 102lbs, they were the same size.  
Did you ever get anyone that went to Jong to respond to your inquiries?  I wish I can get some of their feedbacks before I make my decision.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

sexy legs said:


> Madison, I don't know how to advice on your post-lipo problem, but fat grafting sounds logical.
> 
> I bandaged for a month and wore medical compression stockings 24/7 for 3 more months and just nights for almost a year--just to be safe. Park recommends a few weeks of bandage and 3 months (I think) for stockings.
> 
> I had a slight imperfection (.5 cm bigger on one calf) revised last month by park for no cost and no recovery time. walked out of the office an hour after the surgery. it required 4 aspirations.


Hi sexy legs
Thank you for getting back with me.  Were the stockings more like long socks (ones that come your knee) or pantyhose?  I'm shock to know you still fluid after 2.5 years and it was the reasoning for the difference in size.  I'm very glad to know that dr park stands be hide his works!!!  Did you went alone when you had your surgery?  Was it difficult?  How much did you went down in sizes? Would you please share your pre and post-op photos with me?


----------



## theTrollTrain

Madisonthegreat said:


> I had a similar experience with Lipo on my calf as babyangel11; my results were awful, lumpy, depressed in areas, no major difference in overall size reduction.  Please think twice beofore you do it; my surgeon was/supposed to be one of the lipo experts too.




Can you tell me about your experience? Did you go overseas (Korea) to do it? If so, which clinic did you go to? Did you go through treatments post-op? The clinic I'm looking at offers carboxy treatments post-procedure. 

I plan on going to 365mc, but I want to be 100% sure before I book a plane ticket. 

If you don't feel comfortable with posting it here, can you PM or e-mail me (christymps@gmail.com)? Thanks


----------



## babyangel11

Madisonthegreat said:


> Hi sexy legs,
> Thank you for sharing your story.  I'm still not sure who to go... I have a "very thick" ankle, had lipo done years back, but did not change much in regards to the size, just now it's depressed in some areas, sort of lumpy looking. I reviewed dr parks' post op photos (the ones on his website); it appears most of his patients do not have the same problem as myself.  I asked Park about my ankles; he said he'll do lipo if he feels it's needed.  I don't want to get there and then find out he won't do anything about it.  I also ask park what type lipo that he does, he replied it's not the instrument that he uses on lipo; it's the skill that matters.  I agree on the part about the skill but I also believe the technique and instruments matters to. Jong said addl lipo and fat graft would help.  What is your take on it?  And how long did you wear the stocking?  Thanks.


 


Madisonthegreat said:


> Hi babyangel11
> I just measured my ankle, it's 25 cm; it's crazy big.  I'm only 5'2", 118lbs, not skinny, but I don't consider myself fat; it's not normal to have that large of calves and ankles at my size.  Even when I weight 102lbs, they were the same size.
> Did you ever get anyone that went to Jong to respond to your inquiries?  I wish I can get some of their feedbacks before I make my decision.


 
Hi Madison

Wow! What a coincidence. Im somewhere around 5'3" tall. My thighs n calves are big 

Yes i did check with a few forummers who went to Jong n i think one was happy with the results n another i think she's also quite alright except she says she hasnt recovered from those scars behind the knees yet if i remember correctly, at that point when i communicated with her.

I dont heal well with scars generally n it seems that Jong's incisions are longer n i dont want to take the risk. Cos if the scars dont heal n fade well then there might be 2 long incision lines behind the knees?? Plus Jong only committed to around 2cm reduction for me! Which was pretty disappointing. 

Although i like the idea of less aspirations n Jong was open to do lipo on calves he could only quote me on the calf reduction surgery but could not give me a quotation nor an estimate on the fat graft, lipo of knees, etc.

I was open to both surgeons originally but i have to decide on 1 ultimately. I think i would go with Park. 

Now im deciding whether to go in Mar, May or June. 

Cheers


----------



## babyangel11

theTrollTrain said:


> I'm not going for calf reduction, just considering liposuction. I'm too scared of lasering my calf muscles. I'm planning on going to a clinic that specializes in liposuction and weight loss, as I plan on getting lipo elsewhere.
> 
> What were your measurements before calf lipo?


 
Hi Troll Train

If you aint going for partical calf muscle resection surgery n instead thinking of calf lipo, i dont know if that would be a worse decision actually? I have gone thru Calf Lipo n i regretted. I did not measure before calf lipo or if i had i had forgotten too. But the post surgery results were like No Results! And considering your calves are only around 33-34cm i really think you might want to leave your calves alone instead of going thru calf lipo.

I dont know if calf laser is actually partial calf muscle resection surgery? Does the surgeon use laser to resect the muscles?

People with large bulk calves of around 38cm for instance are getting results of around 34cm after partial muscle resection surgery. So many surgeons claim that they are skilled in lipo etc but i have not heard of a case whereby a patient is happy with the results post calf lipo.

FYI a patient has shared her post calf lipo pictures with me n i think her calves sizes are fine in the 1st place maybe around 33-34cm if im not wrong. But post calf lipo, she has a depression on one of her calves plus she also wants slimmer calves. She went to Park n have some muscles partially resected n had fat graft too to fill up the depression. 

It doesnt necessarily mean that one would get better results or results that one wants after a cosmetic surgery. Sometimes results may turn out worse than what you originally have. I have gone thru to know. N i contemplated this calf reduction surgery for around 4 years before i think i want to go thru this finally but to be honest, im still very scared thinking about it now. Im just trying to gather my guts. Lol.

Im still advising you to avoid calf lipo surgery but if you are adamant, all the best. I do not know how to explain further except to tell you again i do not see any satisfactory results after my calf lipo n my calves are lumpy now n uneven n irregular n i have a depression on my left calf now. Maybe you might be the lucky patient 

Good luck


----------



## babyangel11

theTrollTrain said:


> Can you tell me about your experience? Did you go overseas (Korea) to do it? If so, which clinic did you go to? Did you go through treatments post-op? The clinic I'm looking at offers carboxy treatments post-procedure.
> 
> I plan on going to 365mc, but I want to be 100% sure before I book a plane ticket.
> 
> If you don't feel comfortable with posting it here, can you PM or e-mail me (christymps@gmail.com)? Thanks


 
Oh i forgot to mention previously i had some Mesotherapy injections on my Calves too. Nah nah! No results too! That was when Mesotherapy n Carboxy therapy were kind of popular or talked about at one stage some years ago.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

theTrollTrain said:


> Can you tell me about your experience? Did you go overseas (Korea) to do it? If so, which clinic did you go to? Did you go through treatments post-op? The clinic I'm looking at offers carboxy treatments post-procedure.
> 
> I plan on going to 365mc, but I want to be 100% sure before I book a plane ticket.
> 
> If you don't feel comfortable with posting it here, can you PM or e-mail me (christymps@gmail.com)? Thanks


I had same experience as babyangel11; I couldn't describe it better than her.  It's like she took the words right out of my mouth.  I had my surgery in US.  Please think twice and best luck to you.


----------



## sexy legs

Madisonthegreat said:


> Hi sexy legs
> Thank you for getting back with me.  Were the stockings more like long socks (ones that come your knee) or pantyhose?  I'm shock to know you still fluid after 2.5 years and it was the reasoning for the difference in size.  I'm very glad to know that dr park stands be hide his works!!!  Did you went alone when you had your surgery?  Was it difficult?  How much did you went down in sizes? Would you please share your pre and post-op photos with me?




no fluid after 2.5 years. was just a bulge that needed more carving. i went alone. not difficult. i visit korea often, so if anyone wants to go when i am there, i can certainly provide support. went from 38-32/33.  provide email address if want photos. the only reason for investing my time here is because this surgery has enhanced my life and i want to help others trapped in pants. felt like a disability. being able to wear sexy dresses/skirts/shorts/swim suits without everyone staring right down to my calves is soooooo liberating and amazing!!


----------



## sexy legs

Madisonthegreat said:


> Hi sexy legs,
> Thank you for sharing your story.  I'm still not sure who to go... I have a "very thick" ankle, had lipo done years back, but did not change much in regards to the size, just now it's depressed in some areas, sort of lumpy looking. I reviewed dr parks' post op photos (the ones on his website); it appears most of his patients do not have the same problem as myself.  I asked Park about my ankles; he said he'll do lipo if he feels it's needed.  I don't want to get there and then find out he won't do anything about it.  I also ask park what type lipo that he does, he replied it's not the instrument that he uses on lipo; it's the skill that matters.  I agree on the part about the skill but I also believe the technique and instruments matters to. Jong said addl lipo and fat graft would help.  What is your take on it?  And how long did you wear the stocking?  Thanks.



1. my scars are about 1cm in the fold, so not visible. just a slight discoloration but can hardly tell. i used silicone gel for a year. 

2. stocking--see my previous posting

3. seems like a few disappointing cases with Jong and lipo according to this blog. don't have any experience with park with lipo so can't say. but a group of famous actors/actresses from thailand were in the waiting room with me to get their faces done, so i'm  assuming park is well known for his dexterity. your call...


----------



## babyangel11

sexy legs said:


> no fluid after 2.5 years. was just a bulge that needed more carving. i went alone. not difficult. i visit korea often, so if anyone wants to go when i am there, i can certainly provide support. went from 38-32/33.  provide email address if want photos. the only reason for investing my time here is because this surgery has enhanced my life and i want to help others trapped in pants. felt like a disability. being able to wear sexy dresses/skirts/shorts/swim suits without everyone staring right down to my calves is soooooo liberating and amazing!!


 
Hi Sexy Legs

Do you happen to be going to Seoul around mid March?

Cheers.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

sexy legs said:


> no fluid after 2.5 years. was just a bulge that needed more carving. i went alone. not difficult. i visit korea often, so if anyone wants to go when i am there, i can certainly provide support. went from 38-32/33.  provide email address if want photos. the only reason for investing my time here is because this surgery has enhanced my life and i want to help others trapped in pants. felt like a disability. being able to wear sexy dresses/skirts/shorts/swim suits without everyone staring right down to my calves is soooooo liberating and amazing!!


Hi sexy legs,
Thank you for hanging around.....my email is pinkberryisgreat@yahoo.com.  What hotel did you stayed when you had your surgery?  Would you recommend it?


----------



## Madisonthegreat

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Madison
> 
> Wow! What a coincidence. Im somewhere around 5'3" tall. My thighs n calves are big
> 
> Yes i did check with a few forummers who went to Jong n i think one was happy with the results n another i think she's also quite alright except she says she hasnt recovered from those scars behind the knees yet if i remember correctly, at that point when i communicated with her.
> 
> I dont heal well with scars generally n it seems that Jong's incisions are longer n i dont want to take the risk. Cos if the scars dont heal n fade well then there might be 2 long incision lines behind the knees?? Plus Jong only committed to around 2cm reduction for me! Which was pretty disappointing.
> 
> Although i like the idea of less aspirations n Jong was open to do lipo on calves he could only quote me on the calf reduction surgery but could not give me a quotation nor an estimate on the fat graft, lipo of knees, etc.
> 
> I was open to both surgeons originally but i have to decide on 1 ultimately. I think i would go with Park.
> 
> Now im deciding whether to go in Mar, May or June.
> 
> Cheers


Hi babyangel11,
I think I'm going to Parks!   Now I just need to decide when to go...wish I could have gone yesterday...LOL!!!  You mentioned March, May or June for you...I'm thinking late March or early April for me or I'll have to wait till October; i don't want to be wearing the stocking during the summer.


----------



## sexy legs

many of you are asking about my trip to seoul. I will be there july and most of august if you need my support.


----------



## babyangel11

Madisonthegreat said:


> Hi babyangel11,
> I think I'm going to Parks!   Now I just need to decide when to go...wish I could have gone yesterday...LOL!!!  You mentioned March, May or June for you...I'm thinking late March or early April for me or I'll have to wait till October; i don't want to be wearing the stocking during the summer.


 

Hi Madison

Im thinking of going around 10th March n return around 23rd March tentatively. 

I probably need to be back before end March. Its unlikely i can go in Apr. If i dont go in March, then it would likely to be May or June. But im trying now to head in March if possible. 

Park recommends Young Dong Hotel n if im not wrong, I think he ties up with them i.e. when we go n see him for consultation, surgery n follow-up checks, etc Young Dong has a driver to send us to and fro to visit Park so that it's easier. 

Also he can does the booking for you with Young Dong.

I have sent him an email to ask if the rates he quoted for Young Dong are nett n inclusive of service charges, taxes, etc. Or is it exclusive in case there are better rates on internet.

If we can go together during or about the same time, we can share and split the room rates. 

I can also be reached at sweetielove3399 at yahoo dotcom.

Cheers


----------



## Madisonthegreat

sexy legs said:


> many of you are asking about my trip to seoul. I will be there july and most of august if you need my support.


Thank you.  Can you please send your photos to pinkberryisgreat@yahoo.com?


----------



## Madisonthegreat

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Madison
> 
> Im thinking of going around 10th March n return around 23rd March tentatively.
> 
> I probably need to be back before end March. Its unlikely i can go in Apr. If i dont go in March, then it would likely to be May or June. But im trying now to head in March if possible.
> 
> Park recommends Young Dong Hotel n if im not wrong, I think he ties up with them i.e. when we go n see him for consultation, surgery n follow-up checks, etc Young Dong has a driver to send us to and fro to visit Park so that it's easier.
> 
> Also he can does the booking for you with Young Dong.
> 
> I have sent him an email to ask if the rates he quoted for Young Dong are nett n inclusive of service charges, taxes, etc. Or is it exclusive in case there are better rates on internet.
> 
> If we can go together during or about the same time, we can share and split the room rates.
> 
> I can also be reached at sweetielove3399 at yahoo dotcom.
> 
> Cheers


I'm waiting for photos from sexy legs before I make my final decision; really looking forward to see them cause there isn't that many on parks website, plus they are probably old.   Keep me posted, glad to know I'm not the only one with huge calf and there's something we can do about it.


----------



## babyangel11

Madisonthegreat said:


> I'm waiting for photos from sexy legs before I make my final decision; really looking forward to see them cause there isn't that many on parks website, plus they are probably old.   Keep me posted, glad to know I'm not the only one with huge calf and there's something we can do about it.


 
Hi Madison

Sexy Legs has sent me her before n after photos. Great difference! 

When are you planning to go to Park?

Cheers


----------



## Madisonthegreat

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Madison
> 
> Sexy Legs has sent me her before n after photos. Great difference!
> 
> When are you planning to go to Park?
> 
> Cheers


Hi babyangel11,
I haven't receive the before and after photos from sexy legs...
I want to go ASAP but I still have couple things need to be taking care of before I can make travel arrangement.  How about you?


----------



## babyangel11

Madisonthegreat said:


> Hi babyangel11,
> I haven't receive the before and after photos from sexy legs...
> I want to go ASAP but I still have couple things need to be taking care of before I can make travel arrangement.  How about you?


 

Hi Madison

I have already booked my ticket n im travelling on the 10th March n doing the surgery 11th March.

Cheers.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Madison
> 
> I have already booked my ticket n im travelling on the 10th March n doing the surgery 11th March.
> 
> Cheers.


I'm so excited for you.  Good luck!


----------



## babyangel11

Madisonthegreat said:


> I'm so excited for you.  Good luck!


 

Hi Madison

have you decided which surgeon to go to n when?

cheers


----------



## Madisonthegreat

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Madison
> 
> have you decided which surgeon to go to n when?
> 
> cheers


Hi babyangel11,
Thank you for your email.... I've decided to go with Dr Park, I'm looking at August to have my surgery.  I wish I could have it done earlier but I guess later is better than never.  Are you excited about having surgery?  Will you be traveling alone?  I pray everything will go the way you want them to..... Good luck!


----------



## lautan

Calf reduction involving any adjustment of the muscles is a dangerous and experimental procedure. Some patients are no longer able to bend over, and in some cases, they can't even walk after calf reduction. 

The dangerous type is commonly referred to by "partial gastrocnemius muscle resection" -- some patients report being unable to stand up for more than 30 minutes, even years after the surgery!

If you go for calf reduction, ALWAYS go for a doctor who does liposuction or botox, NOT incisional/surgical calf reduction. Surgery involving cutting the calf muscles to make them smaller is illegal in several countries for a reason.

Stretching the legs also promotes blood flow, which increases muscle metabolism, causing fats to be burned. After two months of good yoga or basic stretches, you get slimmer legs... a few thousand dollars less than surgery, if you ask me.


----------



## babyangel11

lautan said:


> Calf reduction involving any adjustment of the muscles is a dangerous and experimental procedure. Some patients are no longer able to bend over, and in some cases, they can't even walk after calf reduction.
> 
> The dangerous type is commonly referred to by "partial gastrocnemius muscle resection" -- some patients report being unable to stand up for more than 30 minutes, even years after the surgery!
> 
> If you go for calf reduction, ALWAYS go for a doctor who does liposuction or botox, NOT incisional/surgical calf reduction. Surgery involving cutting the calf muscles to make them smaller is illegal in several countries for a reason.
> 
> Stretching the legs also promotes blood flow, which increases muscle metabolism, causing fats to be burned. After two months of good yoga or basic stretches, you get slimmer legs... a few thousand dollars less than surgery, if you ask me.


 

Hi Lautan

May i check where did you hear that Partial gastrocnemius muscle resection is dangerous and do you know of any patients who is unable to stand up for more than 30mins after such surgery? Did you read it in some articles or ?? If so, could you provide for reference? That would be really useful.

And in which countries is it considered illegal? 

it would be good if you could share the details of the info you have just provided. 

Did you manage to read the entire threads of those people who went for this surgery?

Im planning to head for partial muscle resection surgery next week so any vital information that are Real n not hearsay would be really good 

i have personally tried Calf Lipo which barely produced any results and left my calves lumpy n one depression on 1 calf. So while you encourage Calf Lipo i do not recommend it having experienced it myself.

i have also tried botox but could barely see any results.

Cheers


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi Everyone,

It seems like this thread is becoming more active again. Good luck for those who are planning to do their surgeries soon, and really make sure you really want to do this. This is an extremely serious surgery and your physical state probably would not return to 100% as pre-op, which does NOT mean you can't walk nor run normally. 

7 months post op now~

My calves do not feel tight in the mornings, but I still need to stretch everyday. Linney advised me to get a foam roller. which is AMAZING.. 
MAJOR RECOMMENDATION for those who plan to do the surgery, because you will be able to stretch whenever you stand on it. It is a lot more convenient and made my life a lot easier. I usually stand on it whenever I brush my teeth, wash my face, cook, watch tv, etc.. 
Dr. Park did say I can stop stretching for around a year.. I hope my calves won't feel stiff when I officially stopped stretching. 

Good news! I am able to snowboard without a problem. I do need to stretch from time to time after a couple of runs. But I don't feel any problems with my calves. It was pretty difficult for me the first time I went (around 5 months post op), because I needed to keep stretching every run I made. But my calves grew right after I finish snowboarding, (but this also occurs for pre-op) I have not snowboard for 3 weeks now, and it went back to 32-33cm (32cm is my most desirable size). 

I use Mederma scar gel everyday, and it's pretty effective. To be honest, I was really slacking off when it comes applying scar gel. But I'm getting worried about scar not disappearing and decided to get the scar gel and I see great improvement.  

Some areas on my right foot still feels numb unfortunately. I tried to massage it from time to time. Dr. Park said this is a minor issue and will disappear throughout the time. I really hope he is right. 

My right calf is still not completely filled in. I see a little lump on my right calf. Hopefully that is filled in. That is the calf which took out more muscle.

When I stand for more than 1 hour, I feel some minor pain on my heels. 
Another thing I realized is, my walking stance changed a bit. But that is fixable and I just keep reminding myself to walk in proper stance. 

I will keep you guys updated. I hope I won't scare you guys. And for those who are 100% considering getting this done, ask yourself if you can handle these situations..As for me, I really hope all these problems will disappear soon especially the calf tightness. I have been really patient, but I still do not regret doing this surgery because I am feeling a lot happier with all the dresses and skirts I've bought to prepare for this summer. 

Cheers,


----------



## babyangel11

ffxlulu said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It seems like this thread is becoming more active again. Good luck for those who are planning to do their surgeries soon, and really make sure you really want to do this. This is an extremely serious surgery and your physical state probably would not return to 100% as pre-op, which does NOT mean you can't walk nor run normally.
> 
> 7 months post op now~
> 
> My calves do not feel tight in the mornings, but I still need to stretch everyday. Linney advised me to get a foam roller. which is AMAZING..
> MAJOR RECOMMENDATION for those who plan to do the surgery, because you will be able to stretch whenever you stand on it. It is a lot more convenient and made my life a lot easier. I usually stand on it whenever I brush my teeth, wash my face, cook, watch tv, etc..
> Dr. Park did say I can stop stretching for around a year.. I hope my calves won't feel stiff when I officially stopped stretching.
> 
> Good news! I am able to snowboard without a problem. I do need to stretch from time to time after a couple of runs. But I don't feel any problems with my calves. It was pretty difficult for me the first time I went (around 5 months post op), because I needed to keep stretching every run I made. But my calves grew right after I finish snowboarding, (but this also occurs for pre-op) I have not snowboard for 3 weeks now, and it went back to 32-33cm (32cm is my most desirable size).
> 
> I use Mederma scar gel everyday, and it's pretty effective. To be honest, I was really slacking off when it comes applying scar gel. But I'm getting worried about scar not disappearing and decided to get the scar gel and I see great improvement.
> 
> Some areas on my right foot still feels numb unfortunately. I tried to massage it from time to time. Dr. Park said this is a minor issue and will disappear throughout the time. I really hope he is right.
> 
> My right calf is still not completely filled in. I see a little lump on my right calf. Hopefully that is filled in. That is the calf which took out more muscle.
> 
> When I stand for more than 1 hour, I feel some minor pain on my heels.
> Another thing I realized is, my walking stance changed a bit. But that is fixable and I just keep reminding myself to walk in proper stance.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated. I hope I won't scare you guys. And for those who are 100% considering getting this done, ask yourself if you can handle these situations..As for me, I really hope all these problems will disappear soon especially the calf tightness. I have been really patient, but I still do not regret doing this surgery because I am feeling a lot happier with all the dresses and skirts I've bought to prepare for this summer.
> 
> Cheers,


 
Hi ffxlulu

Nice to hear from you again n hope you are keeping well! 

May i check with you what is a FOAM ROLLER? Are you able to email a Picture to me at sweetielove3399 at yahoo dot com? Did you use this immediately after you have gone back to your country or ?

You mentioned that you still have a little Lump on your Right Calf. Do you mean there is a Depression, a Dent-like thing that is waiting for Muscle to grow and fill in or ?? Sorry as i dont quite understand. Are you able to email me a Photo too if its convenient for you?

Also what do you mean when you said your Walking Stance changed? Do you mean you cant walk straight or you cant walk well or ??? Did you ask Park why does this happen? Is it bcos there are more muscles being removed from the Right calf n hence caused this?

And the Numbness on your Right Foot? does it happen sometimes or is it All the time?

The scars at the back of the Knees - they still have not disappeared yet? Are they still quite obvious or have faded lots?

Apologies for the many queries but im supposed to head to Korea next week n hence im worried.

Many thanks for your kind assistance!


----------



## ffxlulu

babyangel11 said:


> Hi ffxlulu
> 
> Nice to hear from you again n hope you are keeping well!
> 
> May i check with you what is a FOAM ROLLER? Are you able to email a Picture to me at sweetielove3399 at yahoo dot com? Did you use this immediately after you have gone back to your country or ?
> 
> You mentioned that you still have a little Lump on your Right Calf. Do you mean there is a Depression, a Dent-like thing that is waiting for Muscle to grow and fill in or ?? Sorry as i dont quite understand. Are you able to email me a Photo too if its convenient for you?
> 
> Also what do you mean when you said your Walking Stance changed? Do you mean you cant walk straight or you cant walk well or ??? Did you ask Park why does this happen? Is it bcos there are more muscles being removed from the Right calf n hence caused this?
> 
> And the Numbness on your Right Foot? does it happen sometimes or is it All the time?
> 
> The scars at the back of the Knees - they still have not disappeared yet? Are they still quite obvious or have faded lots?
> 
> Apologies for the many queries but im supposed to head to Korea next week n hence im worried.
> 
> Many thanks for your kind assistance!


Hi babyangel!

Wish you luck for your surgery! 

This is what the foam roller looks like for stretching calves: http://www.amazon.ca/Pro-Tec-Athletics-Stretcher-Round-Roller/dp/B003V1VIM4

I didn't use it right away after I returned to my country but I wished I did! Yes, to clarify, there's a dent-like thing that is waiting for muscle to grow and fill in. 
As for walking stance, it's a minor issue. Once you had the surgery, you won't be able to walk normally for a while. It takes a while to adjust therefore you might not have a perfect walking stance until you start adjusting it. But it differs from everyone, for me I always like to walk with a perfect posture such as having a straight back.. etc

I don't feel numbness on my right foot unless i press against it. 
For scar, it is obvious it faded a lot. I do have confidence it will disappear completely some day. 

Cheers,
ffxlulu


----------



## babyangel11

ffxlulu said:


> Hi babyangel!
> 
> Wish you luck for your surgery!
> 
> This is what the foam roller looks like for stretching calves: http://www.amazon.ca/Pro-Tec-Athletics-Stretcher-Round-Roller/dp/B003V1VIM4
> 
> I didn't use it right away after I returned to my country but I wished I did! Yes, to clarify, there's a dent-like thing that is waiting for muscle to grow and fill in.
> As for walking stance, it's a minor issue. Once you had the surgery, you won't be able to walk normally for a while. It takes a while to adjust therefore you might not have a perfect walking stance until you start adjusting it. But it differs from everyone, for me I always like to walk with a perfect posture such as having a straight back.. etc
> 
> I don't feel numbness on my right foot unless i press against it.
> For scar, it is obvious it faded a lot. I do have confidence it will disappear completely some day.
> 
> Cheers,
> ffxlulu


 
Hi ffxlulu

Thanks for sharing.

Did you buy the foam roller from amazon.com Or could you easily just buy from any sports shop etc? Are you from the US?

What were your Pre & Post Op measurements?

Cheers


----------



## ffxlulu

babyangel11 said:


> Hi ffxlulu
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Did you buy the foam roller from amazon.com Or could you easily just buy from any sports shop etc? Are you from the US?
> 
> What were your Pre & Post Op measurements?
> 
> Cheers


i got it from amazon.
my pre op measurement is 36cm
they are around 32-33cm now


----------



## Babz

Hi  ffxlulu 
just want to know what was your routine  after calf reduction surgery using bandages and stockings..

Cheers

Just want to have a  idea of how other people do it..not had a topic on here about it..love to here from anyone's experience


----------



## Babz

sexy legs said:


> Madison, I don't know how to advice on your post-lipo problem, but fat grafting sounds logical.
> 
> I bandaged for a month and wore medical compression stockings 24/7 for 3 more months and just nights for almost a year--just to be safe. Park recommends a few weeks of bandage and 3 months (I think) for stockings.
> 
> I had a slight imperfection (.5 cm bigger on one calf) revised last month by park for no cost and no recovery time. walked out of the office an hour after the surgery. it required 4 aspirations.


Hi sexy legs just had the surgery done last week just wanted to ask you about your experience on after care routine  using bandages and compression stockings and any tips would be good ..my email is exit_ left@hotmail.com please email me..looking forwards to your reply


----------



## plasticsecret

Babz said:


> Hi sexy legs just had the surgery done last week just wanted to ask you about your experience on after care routine  using bandages and compression stockings and any tips would be good ..my email is exit_ left at hotmail.com please email me..looking forwards to your reply


Hi babz, I'll be having the surgery in a few days.  Can you please share your post op experience?  Do you still need to walk around with wedges?  Have you gone and walk outside?  Thanks and hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## babyangel11

Babz said:


> Hi sexy legs just had the surgery done last week just wanted to ask you about your experience on after care routine  using bandages and compression stockings and any tips would be good ..my email is exit_ left@hotmail.com please email me..looking forwards to your reply


 

Hi Babz

Just to check are you still in Seoul & staying in Young Dong hotel?

Cheers


----------



## Babz

babyangel11 said:


> Hi my email is sweetielove3399 atyahoo dotcom
> 
> cheers.


Hi my email is    exit_left@hotmail.com
Cheers


----------



## Babz

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Babz
> 
> Just to check are you still in Seoul & staying in Young Dong hotel?
> 
> Cheers


I came back home on Friday..sorry


----------



## Babz

Hi can you send me your email address..mine is exit_left@hotmail.com..


----------



## Babz

plasticsecret said:


> Hi babz, I'll be having the surgery in a few days.  Can you please share your post op experience?  Do you still need to walk around with wedges?  Have you gone and walk outside?  Thanks and hope to hear from you soon!


Hi Plasticsecret
I did not wear any heels.. And if you do wear heels it doesn't hurt at all ...I only wore flat boots whenever I went out..I just carried on doing the exercise together with some exercise that I made up which was really convenient..I did the surgery on a Wednesday, by the following Wednesday I went out for a tour which  was about 4 hours long..that wasn't the best idea ,only cus I was going back home the day after and I had not gone out..my leg was hurting  and when I got back home,.my legs were swollen..really bad but been doing the exercise so it looks much better


----------



## plasticsecret

Babz said:


> Hi Plasticsecret
> I did not wear any heels.. And if you do wear heels it doesn't hurt at all ...I only wore flat boots whenever I went out..I just carried on doing the exercise together with some exercise that I made up which was really convenient..I did the surgery on a Wednesday, by the following Wednesday I went out for a tour which  was about 4 hours long..that wasn't the best idea ,only cus I was going back home the day after and I had not gone out..my leg was hurting  and when I got back home,.my legs were swollen..really bad but been doing the exercise so it looks much better


Thanks for sharing! It's great to hear that you can go sightseeing in 1 week! I was so worried that id be stuck indoors the whole trip. May I ask what your before and after measurements? Thanks!


----------



## ffxlulu

Babz said:


> Hi  ffxlulu
> just want to know what was your routine  after calf reduction surgery using bandages and stockings..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Just want to have a  idea of how other people do it..not had a topic on here about it..love to here from anyone's experience


hi Babz,

I compress my calves using compression stockings/leggings everyday and night.
But there are some evenings when I compress my calves with both stockings and bandages for max. effect .. i usually do that when I prepared to wear skirt or dress the next day.

I will give my calves around once a week/2 weeks to rest from compression.

I'm pretty obsessed with measuring my calves. My goal is to allow it to maintain within 32cm.


----------



## creativeflower

Hey everyone, sry for not respnding to everyone's message. I had the surgery done with dr Jong yesterday. I am at his clinic right now resting. I feel fine but have a little soreness in my calves. I will spend one more night at the clinic before returning to the hotel. 

Ffxlulu - I may have misunderstood you, but do you mean you wear stockings and compression tights the evening before you plan to wear a skirt and when you wear a skirt the next day do you wear anything? Can you go the whole day without wearing any compression tights?

Thanks! 

Baby angel I hope everything goes smoothly for your surgery. I'm sure it will!


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi creative flower,

Congrats! you finally did it! how are you feeling?

Yes, I use both bandages and stockings in the evenings. I don't think its necessary, but I just feel like its for a max effect and want to look good the next day with skirts. 

I often wear compression stockings with skirts and wear another layer of tights or leggings.. because it's still cold in canada. 

I can have bare legs for the whole day if I want, but it will increase to 33cm. (which is fine, but I am just more picky)


----------



## beauty34

creativeflower said:


> Hey everyone, sry for not respnding to everyone's message. I had the surgery done with dr Jong yesterday. I am at his clinic right now resting. I feel fine but have a little soreness in my calves. I will spend one more night at the clinic before returning to the hotel.
> 
> Ffxlulu - I may have misunderstood you, but do you mean you wear stockings and compression tights the evening before you plan to wear a skirt and when you wear a skirt the next day do you wear anything? Can you go the whole day without wearing any compression tights?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Baby angel I hope everything goes smoothly for your surgery. I'm sure it will!


hi creative flowers
I've decided to go this summer to dr.jong,can you share  more info with me if you don't mine
beauty3333@yahoo.com thank you so much


----------



## creativeflower

Thanks ffxlulu,  do you remember how many days post opt before you could walk comfortably with heels on? This is my 2nd day post opt and it's very uncomfortable and painful to walk. I know I need to be patient and it's still very early on, but I hope I can walk normally in one week or at least walk with heels and no pain. 

Beauty3333 I will send you and mail shortly!


----------



## creativeflower

Also ffxlulu, how many days post opt did dr park ask you to stretche very 30 mins?

Thanks for your insight! I really appreciate it. I'm just worried about my recovery and hope I get back to normal ASAP.


----------



## ffxlulu

creativeflower said:


> Also ffxlulu, how many days post opt did dr park ask you to stretche very 30 mins?
> 
> Thanks for your insight! I really appreciate it. I'm just worried about my recovery and hope I get back to normal ASAP.


hey creative flower,

what type of heels are you talking about? wedges? 
I have not put on heels until a while later, i found that heels just delay the process of healing. 

I can walk normal with wedges in around 2 weeks.. 

But because I was relying on wedges alot, it delayed my healing process. As a result, I can walk normally around a month after. 

If you want a more accurate information in terms of the number of days, i would suggest you to look at my previous posts. I have created a daily entry for around 2 weeks post op.

I have been stretching every 30 minutes everyday for 2 weeks. Then I reduced it to 10 stretches a day until i am around 6 months post op. Now (7 months post op), i have been stretching for around 4-5 times.


----------



## creativeflower

Thanks ffxlulu! I'll check out your older posts. Unfortunately I'm only staing in Taiwan for  8 days. Do you think if I used crutches while wearing wedges it would help me move around at work? I have a desk job and won't need to walk around a lot. I'll probably be pushed around Ina wheelchair at the airport.


----------



## ffxlulu

creativeflower said:


> Thanks ffxlulu! I'll check out your older posts. Unfortunately I'm only staing in Taiwan for  8 days. Do you think if I used crutches while wearing wedges it would help me move around at work? I have a desk job and won't need to walk around a lot. I'll probably be pushed around Ina wheelchair at the airport.


np! i dont think you need crutches, but i will suggest you to start wearing flat shoes to speed up your recovery. Yes, wheelchair services makes a lot more difference! I definitely recommended that !


----------



## Babz

ffxlulu said:


> Day 8
> My calves became really stiff this morning because of the long walk. I did not sleep well because i still feel my calf muscles are contracting. The pain is more of a discomfort for me. I went for my second check up this afternoon. Dr. Park could tell right away that I walked for a long time the day before. He told me I shouldn't walk for more than one hour, because it can affect my final results. He said my right leg swells pretty bad. I sadly have to rest for the rest of my stay and cannot allow myself to walk too much to shop now.He also said I should wrap my bandages very tight especially on my right leg since my right leg is still very big. It is the first time they did aspiration for me, and it hurts! But the pain is not as bad as the IV injection or the spinal injection. They have to squeeze my calves in order to get lots of liquid out.


Hi ffxlulu
I walked a lot for about 4 hours whilst I was in Korea  during a day tour did a bit of walking at the airport on the way back..I had to do some house cleaning yesterday for about 4 hours standing on my legs and was doing stretches as well..went for half hour walk after that..this morning to my surprise, my right leg,my lower calf muscle was swollen which made my right leg look awkward with a hump in the lower area with the muscle contracting..

As I read your post I noticed I am going through the same thing you went through.. 
Any word of advice? 
How was it for you after you bandaged it tighter as Dr Park had advised you

I would say to anyone who's done the surgery focus on the stretches before rushing into walking for the first couple of weeks.your walking will come gradually and you can then focus on that..but do the stretches it's important not only for the recovery but to maintain the shape of your legs

ffxlulu looking forward to your reply..I'm just hopping it's early days and this is just a one off and I can look after my legs from now on..


----------



## Babz

my email address is ( exit_left@hotmail.com ) please keep in touch and wanted to ask you a few questions..please email me your email address


----------



## Madisonthegreat

creativeflower said:


> Thanks ffxlulu,  do you remember how many days post opt before you could walk comfortably with heels on? This is my 2nd day post opt and it's very uncomfortable and painful to walk. I know I need to be patient and it's still very early on, but I hope I can walk normally in one week or at least walk with heels and no pain.
> 
> Beauty3333 I will send you and mail shortly!


Hi creativeflower, 
Wishing you a fast recovery.  Can you share your experience with dr jong?  It seems to me that most of people gone to dr park; it would be nice to have some information from the people that went to dr Jong.  I'm planning to visit my parents in Taiwan this summer; I thought it would be easier to have surgery there vs taking a separate trip to Korea.  Thanks and looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## kristina111

I swear I always had very muscular calves and I was convinced it is genetics and that there is nothing to do about it but I have found the solution: lose weight, stop building muscles(=no cycling only sports that do not involve legs too much, e.g. dancing is great and most important: stretching it is unbelievable but it has done wonders to my calves. I now have very skinny calves due to stretching twice a day for about 15 min. I recommend trying this it worked for me!


----------



## babyangel11

kristina111 said:


> I swear I always had very muscular calves and I was convinced it is genetics and that there is nothing to do about it but I have found the solution: lose weight, stop building muscles(=no cycling only sports that do not involve legs too much, e.g. dancing is great and most important: stretching it is unbelievable but it has done wonders to my calves. I now have very skinny calves due to stretching twice a day for about 15 min. I recommend trying this it worked for me!


 
Hi Kristina

Do you have any before n after pictures to share?

thanks!


----------



## kristina111

Sorry I did not take any photos, but I measured my calves so I am absolutely assured it did wonders to them. I always was convinced I wanted to do surgery and I searched on the Internet for advice, so that is why I was sharing it because I did not know myself what to do. Nonetheless my calves haver never been very very muscular(they did not fit my upper leg and my upper body, but this certainly depends on your view) but I did not like my legs because I always admired girls having super skinny model legs and now I would say I have them too  I always thought I am very skinny and that my legs did not fit my upper body but now I am content. I even assumed it was a disorder lol


----------



## babyangel11

Babz said:


> my email address is ( exit_left@hotmail.com ) please keep in touch and wanted to ask you a few questions..please email me your email address


 

Hi Babz

may i check what were your original & current measurements and how long are you post op now?

Do you also know how much muscles were removed from your calves?

Cheers.


----------



## inspiritbaby

Wow! I wanted to have lipo but do not have the courage to do so xD 
Hopefully one day I'll be able too. (:


----------



## Madisonthegreat

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Babz
> 
> may i check what were your original & current measurements and how long are you post op now?
> 
> Do you also know how much muscles were removed from your calves?
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Babyangel,
How are you recovering from your surgery?


----------



## TaRaUnnie

kristina111 said:


> I swear I always had very muscular calves and I was convinced it is genetics and that there is nothing to do about it but I have found the solution: lose weight, stop building muscles(=no cycling only sports that do not involve legs too much, e.g. dancing is great and most important: stretching it is unbelievable but it has done wonders to my calves. I now have very skinny calves due to stretching twice a day for about 15 min. I recommend trying this it worked for me!



What kinds of stretches did you do? I would like to try something less drastic and see if I can get a good result before I consider calf reduction ....


----------



## elainee

Can anyone who has gone to Dr Park for calf reduction surgery share with me how much it cost you? And if possible send some before and after pictures to me at elaine.ml.lee@gmail.com

I love to do yoga and I wonder if the surgery will affect the ability to do yoga.

My lower body is proportionately shorter and my calves genetically bigger (lots of muscles I can see), so it looks so big on me. Sigh! 

Wished to do the surgery but Dr Park quoted 7.7K USD. It's too expensive for me and this wonder if anyone could share with me how much you guys did it so I could negotiate with him?


----------



## busyqueen88

i will be in seoul 19 - 22 Apr and im thinking of doing calf reduction with dr. park. is it ok to do it on 21 Apr and leave on 22 Apr? Its impossible for me to take more leave because of my job. Please help.


----------



## Babz

busyqueen88 said:


> i will be in seoul 19 - 22 Apr and im thinking of doing calf reduction with dr. park. is it ok to do it on 21 Apr and leave on 22 Apr? Its impossible for me to take more leave because of my job. Please help.


I don't think that's a good idea, you should stay at least a week because you won't be able to walk properly and will still need to wait a few days for check up and aspiration


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi everyone,

I have been off from the forum for a while and came back again and saw that it is getting more active these days!
I am going to do the surgery with Dr.Park in May ( I was planning to have it done earlier as I mentioned in my previous posts but I couldn't because of some reasons) and wondering if there's any of you guys who wants to do it with him at the same time! You can email me at madia1234567@gmail.com.


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> Hi creative flower,
> 
> Congrats! you finally did it! how are you feeling?
> 
> Yes, I use both bandages and stockings in the evenings. I don't think its necessary, but I just feel like its for a max effect and want to look good the next day with skirts.
> 
> I often wear compression stockings with skirts and wear another layer of tights or leggings.. because it's still cold in canada.
> 
> I can have bare legs for the whole day if I want, but it will increase to 33cm. (which is fine, but I am just more picky)


Hi there!

Happy that you came back to the forum as you were not posting for a while.
As I remember, you used to complain about the knee pain and I'm wondering if it is gone thoroughly. Also wanna confirm that the post op posture that you complained about is just a habit that you got due to the post op discomfort and now, you can fix it ( walk pretty straight as you mentioned) with no trouble once you notice that you are unconsciously in a bad posture.
My final question is about your heel pain after walking for a long time and the numbness In your previous posts, you mentioned that you feel numbness on your feet and in a recent one, you said that you still feel numb on your right foot. So does it mean that your left leg is already recovered in the sense of numbness? Also, do you feel that the numb area of the right leg is getting smaller with time? If so, we can be hopeful that the remaining numb area is gonna fade gradually.  How about your heel pain? Can you walk longer than before with no heel pain?
Sorry for my long detailed questions


----------



## summershimmer

It's been 1.5 years since I've had the surgery done, but the scars are still very noticeable. Would love to hear anyone else's experiences. How long did it take before the scars healed?


----------



## summershimmer

I had the calf reduction surgery with Dr. Park at OZ Clinic in Korea.


----------



## babyangel11

summershimmer said:


> It's been 1.5 years since I've had the surgery done, but the scars are still very noticeable. Would love to hear anyone else's experiences. How long did it take before the scars healed?


 

Hi did you use any Scar gel to try? There is also this reuseable scar sheet which you can place on them ie from Cica I think. But im not sure if these scar gel or sheet would work?


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi guys, anyone is planning to go early July? It would be nice to have someone to keep company.


----------



## ffxlulu

Babz: sorry for the late reply. I think the only advice is to really stretch often and don't be lazy! I hope your recovery is doing good!

JooJoo2704:
I'm now around 9 months post op now..

FYI, my knee pain has been with me even before operation. All i can do is keep in-taking glucosamine because I am very active and need to use knee joints a lot. My posture is normal now.. 

I do have heel pain when I stand in the subway for an hour. I still experience numbness on my right feet. I started massaging my calves with a strong heldheld massager, and I do see better improvements. (numb area is getting smaller) My left feet do not feel numb at all. 
I walk non stop for 30 min (max) everyday, and I don't experience heel pain. 

I still need to stretch for around 3 times a day. I really hope the stiffness will be gone soon because I still havent wear heels yet. (stopped for many months now) 

My scars are still very visible, it is sad to know that they will be with me during summer, although I do put anti-scar gel on everyday. 
I still do compress my calves because I'm scared they will grow bigger. But they usually don't grow when I stopped compressing them for a couple of days. 
My calves are around 32cm-33cm now. I think they will be 33cm. Even though it seems like they only reduced by 3cm, but the shape is not bulky at all. 

I workout 30min 5x per week. I usually do fitness & aerobics. I do not have any problems working out. I used to go snowboarding like 2 times a month during snowboarding season. 

My other concern is my right calf is not completely filled up. I really hope it will soon.


----------



## Babz

ffxlulu said:


> Babz: sorry for the late reply. I think the only advice is to really stretch often and don't be lazy! I hope your recovery is doing good!
> 
> JooJoo2704:
> I'm now around 9 months post op now..
> 
> FYI, my knee pain has been with me even before operation. All i can do is keep in-taking glucosamine because I am very active and need to use knee joints a lot. My posture is normal now..
> 
> I do have heel pain when I stand in the subway for an hour. I still experience numbness on my right feet. I started massaging my calves with a strong heldheld massager, and I do see better improvements. (numb area is getting smaller) My left feet do not feel numb at all.
> I walk non stop for 30 min (max) everyday, and I don't experience heel pain.
> 
> I still need to stretch for around 3 times a day. I really hope the stiffness will be gone soon because I still havent wear heels yet. (stopped for many months now)
> 
> My scars are still very visible, it is sad to know that they will be with me during summer, although I do put anti-scar gel on everyday.
> I still do compress my calves because I'm scared they will grow bigger. But they usually don't grow when I stopped compressing them for a couple of days.
> My calves are around 32cm-33cm now. I think they will be 33cm. Even though it seems like they only reduced by 3cm, but the shape is not bulky at all.
> 
> I workout 30min 5x per week. I usually do fitness & aerobics. I do not have any problems working out. I used to go snowboarding like 2 times a month during snowboarding season.
> 
> My other concern is my right calf is not completely filled up. I really hope it will soon.


Thanks for your reply....:smile1


----------



## ffxlulu

Anyone who did calf surgery a year ago? Please keep us updated with your progress, especially regarding about scars. Thanks!


----------



## eury.dice

Hi girls,
I've been lurking on this forum for a while! I'm thinking of getting the procedure done with either Dr. Park or Dr. Jong this summer. If anyone else is thinking of going in that time frame, please feel free to message me!


----------



## beauty34

eury.dice said:


> Hi girls,
> I've been lurking on this forum for a while! I'm thinking of getting the procedure done with either Dr. Park or Dr. Jong this summer. If anyone else is thinking of going in that time frame, please feel free to message me!



hi eury.dice 
I'm planning to go this summer too,email me please beauty3333@yahoo.com


----------



## sexy legs

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Sexy Legs
> 
> Do you happen to be going to Seoul around mid March?
> 
> Cheers.




may be there junly/aug but not 100% certain at this point. would love to help anyone interested.


----------



## sexy legs

I meant JULY and/or AUGUST.  for all who will be there this summer, we should meet up.


----------



## sexy legs

as for the scar question, a bit darker, but hardly noticeable after about 2 years. before then, use concealer or wear stockings. I come on this forum once in a blue moon, so private message me, which goes straight to my email. I'm still on b/c I truly want to help those who aren't able to live fully as they live behind frumpy pants. for the first time in my life i feel feminine and alluring. it truly opens up another world.


----------



## courir123

hello to all...I too, have been a lurker on this forum for several years and just registered today. 
At this point, I'm about 80-85% sure I'm having the surgery in July with Dr. Jong.  Dr. Park quoted me around 7200$, which is too much for me, since my parents will not pay for it (they're against it). Plus I want to meet some taiwanese girls in tawian haha 

I'm different than most on this forum though...I'm a 23 year old male from the USA. It'd be cool to have someone to go with, but realise that most people would probably feel weird or scared to meet up with a strange guy they met online. But if not just post here and let me know. 
I will be in Europe during June and late July-early december on vacation, so couldn't fly over with anyone but could meet someone there if they are interested.
many thanks to everyone who has made this thread what it is. I started reading it in the summer of 2010 and have followed ever since....all of your contributions have helped me (and many others) make important decisions concerning this surgery.


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi Courir123

Sorry, I'm just curious. Why do you want calve reduction surgery? I thought man like masculine calves.


----------



## courir123

Icecoffee said:


> Hi Courir123
> 
> Sorry, I'm just curious. Why do you want calve reduction surgery? I thought man like masculine calves.


because they do not match my body. I am 6-0 and 160 pounds (I was 144 at my lightest a few years ago). My entire body is thin, but my calves are very large...40cm, to be exact. So I have skinny arms, skinny everything (even lower leg/ankle are skinny), except my calves, that is the only place in my body where I am muscular.
I want to be thin all around and want to be able to wear skinny/semi skinny jeans. I do not want to be very muscular, I don't like that look. maybe some guys do, but not me. you will never find me in the weight room lol.


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi courir123

Have you decided where you want to get the surgery done? I know Dr Park is more expensive but I think I trust him more with my legs. Lol... I'm going next month with Dr Park.


----------



## Little sparrow

Can anyone share their calf reduction surgery with Taiwan dr jong? I am really interested doing in Taiwan due to lower surgery cost and overall expenses is lower in Taiwan. How many days is it required to stay in Taiwan. I read that dr jong make longer
 incision, but the post op care is better than dr park. Would appreciate your sharing.


----------



## beauty34

hi Little sparrow
I thing I will go this summer to dr.jong,I got email from one girl and she is very happy with her calves now,she also did calf reduction with dr.park before,and she wasn't happy


----------



## beauty34

little sparrow 
you can email me if you want        beauty3333@yahoo.com


----------



## beauty34




----------



## ffxlulu

Hi everyone,

This forum is not very active lately. But I will still continue to post the condition of my calves and hopefully my posts will help others out there.

Summer is here and I'm getting more and MORE excited everyday to wear SHORTS, SKIRTS, and DRESSES!
I feel soo happy whenever I tried on these apparels. 
Now, I've been avoiding buying PANTS, JEANS, MAXI DRESSES, MAXI SKIRTS (I HAVE TONSSS)

Here are the most recent pictures of my legs when doing some shopping for shorts:
http://s7.postimg.org/4md8rxvp7/leg.jpg

There are two habits I have changed recently to reduce heel pain and scarsThey are SUPER effective)

1. My heel pain is starting to fade because I keep massaging my calves using a good STRONG hand held massager. I feel a strong urge of tingling pain in the beginning, but the more I massage my calves with the massenger, the discomfort starts to fade away. The numbness on my feet also starts to reduce. I would recommend the OSim Upamper (recommended by my massage therapist). You can purchase it here:
http://www.amazon.in/OSIM-uPamper-OS-223-Handheld-Massager/dp/B00BQW6C5I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

2. I have switched from using Mederma to another anti-scar cream called Pentaxyl. Mederma is great, but the progress of diminishing my scar is so SLOW. I finally tried using Pentaxyl and it is AMAZING! I can see my scars getting diminished much faster compare to Mederma. I also tried to apply Pentaxyl on my very old scars (15 years old), and I do see results! The only regret is that I DIDN'T start using this in the winter or ELSE I WOULD HAVE NO SCARS BY NOW.

you can purchase Pentaxyl by going to this link: http://ca.shop.com/marketca/559110183-p+898.xhtml?vid=243365
but you have to create an account before ordering by clicking here or the link above.

These things are a bit expensive, but I will do whatever IT TAKES to make my legs look & feel normal again!! (since I've already spent 5k+ on surgery)

Hope this works! Feel free to message me if you have any other questions.


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi there!

Your legs look super good!!!!! I can't believe it!  So natural n well shaped n thin! I am so happy for you
Also thanks for sharing the detailed info about the cream n message! I found your posts ( from the beginning once you were writing about your first post-op days) very helpful n organized and hope you post your new experiences. I am always comparing my recovery with yours
Thanks again


----------



## Little sparrow

beauty34 said:


> hi Little sparrow
> I thing I will go this summer to dr.jong,I got email from one girl and she is very happy with her calves now,she also did calf reduction with dr.park before,and she wasn't happy


Hi beauty34. I've emailed you. :giggles::giggles:


----------



## babyangel11

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Your legs look super good!!!!! I can't believe it!  So natural n well shaped n thin! I am so happy for you
> Also thanks for sharing the detailed info about the cream n message! I found your posts ( from the beginning once you were writing about your first post-op days) very helpful n organized and hope you post your new experiences. I am always comparing my recovery with yours
> Thanks again


 

Hi joo_joo2704

How was your surgery with Dr Park?

What were your original measurements pre op and post op?

Cheers


----------



## eury.dice

ffxlulu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This forum is not very active lately. But I will still continue to post the condition of my calves and hopefully my posts will help others out there.
> 
> Summer is here and I'm getting more and MORE excited everyday to wear SHORTS, SKIRTS, and DRESSES!
> I feel soo happy whenever I tried on these apparels.
> Now, I've been avoiding buying PANTS, JEANS, MAXI DRESSES, MAXI SKIRTS (I HAVE TONSSS)
> 
> Here are the most recent pictures of my legs when doing some shopping for shorts:
> http://s7.postimg.org/4md8rxvp7/leg.jpg
> 
> There are two habits I have changed recently to reduce heel pain and scarsThey are SUPER effective)
> 
> 1. My heel pain is starting to fade because I keep massaging my calves using a good STRONG hand held massager. I feel a strong urge of tingling pain in the beginning, but the more I massage my calves with the massenger, the discomfort starts to fade away. The numbness on my feet also starts to reduce. I would recommend the OSim Upamper (recommended by my massage therapist). You can purchase it here:
> http://www.amazon.in/OSIM-uPamper-OS-223-Handheld-Massager/dp/B00BQW6C5I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
> 
> 2. I have switched from using Mederma to another anti-scar cream called Pentaxyl. Mederma is great, but the progress of diminishing my scar is so SLOW. I finally tried using Pentaxyl and it is AMAZING! I can see my scars getting diminished much faster compare to Mederma. I also tried to apply Pentaxyl on my very old scars (15 years old), and I do see results! The only regret is that I DIDN'T start using this in the winter or ELSE I WOULD HAVE NO SCARS BY NOW.
> 
> you can purchase Pentaxyl by going to this link: http://ca.shop.com/marketca/559110183-p+898.xhtml?vid=243365
> but you have to create an account before ordering by clicking here or the link above.
> 
> These things are a bit expensive, but I will do whatever IT TAKES to make my legs look & feel normal again!! (since I've already spent 5k+ on surgery)
> 
> Hope this works! Feel free to message me if you have any other questions.



Thank you for your advice! Your legs look gorgeous! I know you'll probably feel like burning them now, but do you happen to have any photos of your calves before the procedure? 
I can only hope to be as confident as you are after I get it done


----------



## eury.dice

beauty34 said:


> hi Little sparrow
> I thing I will go this summer to dr.jong,I got email from one girl and she is very happy with her calves now,she also did calf reduction with dr.park before,and she wasn't happy



Hi beauty34,
I was also torn for a while between Dr. Jong and Dr. Park. Do you have any more information on this case? If you still have the email, could you forward it to me via PM? I'm very concerned because I see this as a once-in-a-lifetime procedure and too invasive/costly to even consider revisions. 
Please let us know!


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hey babyangel!
It was overally good. I was 36, 36.5 to start with. My only issue is the nerve pain on my left leg! Did you also have any?!
To those who already challenged the nerve pain: Any recommendation to reduce it is soooo appreciated!


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi Eury, 

With Dr Park, if any revision required it will be free. Not sure about Dr Jong. 

When are you planning to have it done? I'm going next month if you are interested pm me.


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Your legs look super good!!!!! I can't believe it!  So natural n well shaped n thin! I am so happy for you
> Also thanks for sharing the detailed info about the cream n message! I found your posts ( from the beginning once you were writing about your first post-op days) very helpful n organized and hope you post your new experiences. I am always comparing my recovery with yours
> Thanks again



hey joo joo! 

i can't believe we did it!! we have been wanting this surgery for YEARS.. and now we did it! I'm glad you find my posts helpful. Message me if you want to talk in kakao 

and for nerve pain, my advice is STRETCH & MASSAGE


----------



## ffxlulu

eury.dice said:


> Thank you for your advice! Your legs look gorgeous! I know you'll probably feel like burning them now, but do you happen to have any photos of your calves before the procedure?
> I can only hope to be as confident as you are after I get it done


yes, you are right. I don't have any previous pictures of my calves before. BUT, you can search in my previous posts which I have attached a picture of my calves before surgery.


----------



## Scaredsilly

Hi all. New here. Been following you all for some time. Considering oz clinic with park for calf reduction.  Any one going middle of july 2014? Would b nice to have support.


----------



## Icecoffee

Scaredsilly said:


> Hi all. New here. Been following you all for some time. Considering oz clinic with park for calf reduction.  Any one going middle of july 2014? Would b nice to have support.




Hi scaredsilly, 

I'm going early July. Can you change to early July? &#128516;


----------



## Scaredsilly

Hi icecoffee. At this point impossible to change my dates.  If i do this... I will be there from july 13 for about 10 days... Maybe a little more.  How about u? Would be so reassuring to have a buddy going thru same. I am so nervous.


----------



## Scaredsilly

Ffxlulu-
Thank you so much for your updates. Please keep it coming. Really helping me... About pentaxyl... I looked i up and its being advertised as antiwrinkle cream.  Is that right? But ur finding it good for scars also? I have terrible scarring issues.


----------



## Icecoffee

Scaredsilly said:


> Hi icecoffee. At this point impossible to change my dates.  If i do this... I will be there from july 13 for about 10 days... Maybe a little more.  How about u? Would be so reassuring to have a buddy going thru same. I am so nervous.




I know how u feel. I'm nervous too but excited at the same time. I might have someone going with me on the same day. Waiting for her respond and would be nice to have company.


----------



## Scaredsilly

Icecoffee
That sounds great. Please keep me posted. Would b great support. Have u decided where to stay?


----------



## Icecoffee

Yes I booked my accommodation from airbnb. What about you? When are you seeing Dr Park?


----------



## ffxlulu

Scaredsilly said:


> Ffxlulu-
> Thank you so much for your updates. Please keep it coming. Really helping me... About pentaxyl... I looked i up and its being advertised as antiwrinkle cream.  Is that right? But ur finding it good for scars also? I have terrible scarring issues.



heyy.. yes, its good for scars too! it worked for me!!!! and in addition it works very well as anti-aging cream. I def recommend it!


----------



## Scaredsilly

pcc1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am now 11 months post op, I had calf reduction last year, and wanted to say something about my progress as I notice people don't really post this far on into their recovery.
> 
> I didn't factor in the risk of scar tissue when I had this surgery and how that may impact your recovery.
> 
> I've had alot of problems with 1 of my legs, it hasn't bounced back like I expected it to, I haven't full flexion in my foot and it is still extremly tight still and I am still stretching daily still!  This isn't because I didn't stretch in the first few months as I was really vigilant and good about my stretching.
> 
> I am having a scan on it in a few weeks to see if they can detect what is wrong, but their initial thoughts is there is stubborn scar tissue which has attached to the muscle and nerves which is causing constant discomfort for me.
> 
> I am much happier with my legs than I was before but I have been warned I may have this problem with the 1 leg for the rest of my life, there may not be anything they can do I have had to prepare myself for having an uncomfortable leg for the rest of my days!  Which is a bit of a nightmare result for me.
> 
> The other leg has recovered well and I am getting muscle definition back in that leg now which is amazing really, the muscle looks different to before but it has taken a natural shape again.
> 
> I wanted to let you guys know my recovery as this surgery doesn't come without risk.  It is a major surgery and should be treated with serious consideration.  You never know how your body is going to respond to invasive surgery, you may be fine or may have to pay out on treatments and appointments if you have complications.
> 
> I hope this is of help guys x


Hi pcc1
I am thinking about calf reduction surgery with dr. Park in s. Korea. Your update is very helpful... Who did your surgery? Are you feeling better?  Did you ever figure out the cause of such pain/complication? I pray that you are all better now.  

P.s. This is my second post. Somehow first got lost...


----------



## Scaredsilly

ffxlulu said:


> heyy.. yes, its good for scars too! it worked for me!!!! and in addition it works very well as anti-aging cream. I def recommend it!


Wonderful.  Thanks... Almost year since surgery right? How are you feeling now? Any regrets?


----------



## Scaredsilly

Icecoffee said:


> Yes I booked my accommodation from airbnb. What about you? When are you seeing Dr Park?


I asked for july 14. Waiting for confirmation from park. When r u meeting him?


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi there!

I know that any kind of jumping makes the leg muscles bulkier. I had been asking how I can make my legs smaller from a lot of trainers and facilitators before doing this surgery and they all said the muscles are hard to get smaller but any kinds of jumping or fast runnig can make them bigger.


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hi guys!
 I want to explain about something in this post that I've never seen the others talk about before ( there might be some posts about it but I didn't see any). You guys might find it embarrassing but it is a point that might help you to have less discomfort in your post_op.
Anyways, it is about the first time you have to pee after the surgery!) You will really want to pee but probably you can't! I don't know how to explain but it is a bad feeling...just want to let you know that it has nothing to do with the numbness by the anesthesia...so don't get scared! So, have a plastic bottle with yourself and ask the nurse to fill it with pretty warm water ( not so hot that burns ) ) and pour it on yourself slowly ( you guys know where I exactly mean) ) while sitting on the toilet bowl. It stimulates the nerves in charge and in turn the reflection system so you can pee very easily!
Really hope that it helps! Again sorry if I wrote about it this way!


----------



## Scaredsilly

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi guys!
> I want to explain about something in this post that I've never seen the others talk about before ( there might be some posts about it but I didn't see any). You guys might find it embarrassing but it is a point that might help you to have less discomfort in your post_op.
> Anyways, it is about the first time you have to pee after the surgery!) You will really want to pee but probably you can't! I don't know how to explain but it is a bad feeling...just want to let you know that it has nothing to do with the numbness by the anesthesia...so don't get scared! So, have a plastic bottle with yourself and ask the nurse to fill it with pretty warm water ( not so hot that burns ) ) and pour it on yourself slowly ( you guys know where I exactly mean) ) while sitting on the toilet bowl. It stimulates the nerves in charge and in turn the reflection system so you can pee very easily!
> Really hope that it helps! Again sorry if I wrote about it this way!


Lol. Thanks joo joo for the tidbit. Anything helps at this point.  How r u? Happy with results? Im scared to death about this procedure.


----------



## joo_joo2704

Scaredsilly said:


> Lol. Thanks joo joo for the tidbit. Anything helps at this point.  How r u? Happy with results? Im scared to death about this procedure.


D
No Worries! It sounds scary but actually it is not! I would say it's hard just when it comes to the post-op care.
Yes, I like my legs shape and even their size although they are still swollen.


----------



## AndreaCrawford

If you calves are bigger then your body weight would be higher. Calves are the muscle groups that bear most of our weight so their size would increase if our body weight increases. So the only way to reduce your calves is to reduce your body weight.


----------



## ffxlulu

Hi, sorry I realized I forgot to mention for those who are not in Canada...

you can purchase pentaxyl in www.global.shop.com/marketca


----------



## Beryltran04

ffxlulu said:


> yes, you are right. I don't have any previous pictures of my calves before. BUT, you can search in my previous posts which I have attached a picture of my calves before surgery.


Hi ffxlulu,

I'm completely new to this forum and thinking of having the surgery sometime next year (most likely February). 

When you said that you had to stretch a lot after the surgery, what types of stretching do you mean? If I have an office job, do you think I can easily do it during the day? Or if I can only do it before and after work, would it affect my recovery? 
Also, could I ask for your email so I can pm you if I need more advise?
Thanks so much! and your legs look perfect, btw


----------



## ffxlulu

Beryltran04 said:


> Hi ffxlulu,
> 
> I'm completely new to this forum and thinking of having the surgery sometime next year (most likely February).
> 
> When you said that you had to stretch a lot after the surgery, what types of stretching do you mean? If I have an office job, do you think I can easily do it during the day? Or if I can only do it before and after work, would it affect my recovery?
> Also, could I ask for your email so I can pm you if I need more advise?
> Thanks so much! and your legs look perfect, btw



Hi Beryltran04,

whatever stretches that can stretch calves, such as wall stretch, stair stretch.. etc

you have to stretch at work during break times, or else your recovery will be slow. I always need to get out of the office and stretch in the stair cases or hide in some corner to stretch. 

you can message me for email. 

Thanks for your compliment!


----------



## babyangel11

AndreaCrawford said:


> If you calves are bigger then your body weight would be higher. Calves are the muscle groups that bear most of our weight so their size would increase if our body weight increases. So the only way to reduce your calves is to reduce your body weight.


 
Hi Andrea

I dont think this is true. 

My gf is not slim for her torso but she has very slim calves cos her mum has slim calves too. Its genetics. No matter how much weight she puts on, her calves remain slim n sexy.

I have huge calves all my life regardless of my weight. Even when i lost some weight, my calf sizes do not go down.

Cheers.


----------



## joo_joo2704

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Andrea
> 
> I dont think this is true.
> 
> My gf is not slim for her torso but she has very slim calves cos her mum has slim calves too. Its genetics. No matter how much weight she puts on, her calves remain slim n sexy.
> 
> I have huge calves all my life regardless of my weight. Even when i lost some weight, my calf sizes do not go down.
> 
> Cheers.



Yes, I completely agree with you babyangel! It is a long time that I've been considering the other girls legs and even I would say most of the girls have skinny legs no matter how fat they are. I have seen a lot of girls who are not slim with big thighs, bellies which are full of fat but they got thin calves! A lot of my friends have never been slim in their life but they do have thin legs! 
If those who have bulky legs loose weight, they might get smaller sized legs but the bulkiness won't get removed and bulkiness is basically what made us hate our legs!
So bulky legs can be either caused by genetics or physical activities that involve legs much.


----------



## ffxlulu

agreed ^

I have tested that theory by going anorexic (totally not cool), my calves still remain huge until I did surgery


----------



## Trantn2

Hi everyone,

i just book my calf reduction surgery date with Dr. Park on July 21. I will be staying at YoungDong hotel, just wanna see if anyone is going around that time.

Dr. Park quoted me 7,000,000 KRW for the surgery. Has anyone ever tried to ask him to lower the price a little? Since I think he keeps raising the price over time.


----------



## Scaredsilly

Hi guys... At what point do you go from bandages to compression stockings? Two weeks? Also at what point can you stop aspirations... A month?


----------



## Scaredsilly

ffxlulu said:


> agreed ^
> 
> I have tested that theory by going anorexic (totally not cool), my calves still remain huge until I did surgery


Hi. What exercise would b best right after surgery? Yoga? And how soon can we start after surgery? Two weeks? Thanks.


----------



## plasticsecret

Scaredsilly said:


> Hi guys... At what point do you go from bandages to compression stockings? Two weeks? Also at what point can you stop aspirations... A month?



I'm 3 months post op and am still wearing bandages.  Dr. Park said bandages give better compression than the stockings so you should wear them as long as possible to achieve thinner calves.  As for aspirations, I did it three more times after leaving seoul...approx. till 1.5 months post op?  Hope this helps!


----------



## Scaredsilly

plasticsecret said:


> I'm 3 months post op and am still wearing bandages.  Dr. Park said bandages give better compression than the stockings so you should wear them as long as possible to achieve thinner calves.  As for aspirations, I did it three more times after leaving seoul...approx. till 1.5 months post op?  Hope this helps!


Thank you for the info. Helps a lot.


----------



## ffxlulu

Scaredsilly said:


> Hi. What exercise would b best right after surgery? Yoga? And how soon can we start after surgery? Two weeks? Thanks.



I did yoga after a month. Yoga will help your recovery. 

You may stop wearing bandages after half a year. I still wear them at night, yet it's not necessary, I am just scared they will turn big.


----------



## Beryltran04

Hi ffxlulu, 

Did you have the surgery with Dr. Park? If so, do you still have his contact or do you know where I can find it? I kinda want to contact him in advance for some medical related questions.
Btw, what is your email address? I couldn't find it from your profile  
Thanks so much!


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi Beryl

Dr Park's email is ozclinic@korea.com. 

Good luck


----------



## ffxlulu

Beryltran04 said:


> Hi ffxlulu,
> 
> Did you have the surgery with Dr. Park? If so, do you still have his contact or do you know where I can find it? I kinda want to contact him in advance for some medical related questions.
> Btw, what is your email address? I couldn't find it from your profile
> Thanks so much!



you can message me if you want to contact me.


----------



## leela16

ffxlulu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This forum is not very active lately. But I will still continue to post the condition of my calves and hopefully my posts will help others out there.
> 
> Summer is here and I'm getting more and MORE excited everyday to wear SHORTS, SKIRTS, and DRESSES!
> I feel soo happy whenever I tried on these apparels.
> Now, I've been avoiding buying PANTS, JEANS, MAXI DRESSES, MAXI SKIRTS (I HAVE TONSSS)
> 
> Here are the most recent pictures of my legs when doing some shopping for shorts:
> http://s7.postimg.org/4md8rxvp7/leg.jpg
> 
> There are two habits I have changed recently to reduce heel pain and scarsThey are SUPER effective)
> 
> 1. My heel pain is starting to fade because I keep massaging my calves using a good STRONG hand held massager. I feel a strong urge of tingling pain in the beginning, but the more I massage my calves with the massenger, the discomfort starts to fade away. The numbness on my feet also starts to reduce. I would recommend the OSim Upamper (recommended by my massage therapist). You can purchase it here:
> http://www.amazon.in/OSIM-uPamper-OS-223-Handheld-Massager/dp/B00BQW6C5I/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
> 
> 2. I have switched from using Mederma to another anti-scar cream called Pentaxyl. Mederma is great, but the progress of diminishing my scar is so SLOW. I finally tried using Pentaxyl and it is AMAZING! I can see my scars getting diminished much faster compare to Mederma. I also tried to apply Pentaxyl on my very old scars (15 years old), and I do see results! The only regret is that I DIDN'T start using this in the winter or ELSE I WOULD HAVE NO SCARS BY NOW.
> 
> you can purchase Pentaxyl by going to this link: http://ca.shop.com/marketca/559110183-p+898.xhtml?vid=243365
> but you have to create an account before ordering by clicking here or the link above.
> 
> These things are a bit expensive, but I will do whatever IT TAKES to make my legs look & feel normal again!! (since I've already spent 5k+ on surgery)
> 
> Hope this works! Feel free to message me if you have any other questions.


Hi there,
I am planning on doing the calf reduction surgery early july but have not choosen the doctor yet. Your calves look nice. Can you post pictures of before? 
Which method did you go for? nerve cutting or muscle resection?
Which doctor did you choose?
Thanks so much and congratulations on your new calves!


----------



## leela16

Icecoffee said:


> Hi guys, anyone is planning to go early July? It would be nice to have someone to keep company.


Yes, i am going to Seoul early July. From 7th July to 15th July. Which operation are you doing there and how long are you staying?


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi 

I will be there for two weeks. Can you please Pm me when you can for my trip details? 

Thanks


----------



## leela16

Icecoffee said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be there for two weeks. Can you please Pm me when you can for my trip details?
> 
> Thanks





I think my account is too new, i can't PM or don't know how to do... my email: mai.lethanh@hotmail.com


What surgery are you doing?


----------



## Scaredsilly

ffxlulu said:


> I did yoga after a month. Yoga will help your recovery.
> 
> You may stop wearing bandages after half a year. I still wear them at night, yet it's not necessary, I am just scared they will turn big.


Thanks... Wow. It really is a long recovery process. Btw i got the calf stretcher you recommended. Love it already. Im sure will be most helpful after the surgery.


----------



## ffxlulu

leela16 said:


> Hi there,
> I am planning on doing the calf reduction surgery early july but have not choosen the doctor yet. Your calves look nice. Can you post pictures of before?
> Which method did you go for? nerve cutting or muscle resection?
> Which doctor did you choose?
> Thanks so much and congratulations on your new calves!



Thanks Leela16!
You can look at my previous posts for the before pictures, because I don't have any pictures of my old calves anymore. 
I went for partial resection of gastroc.
I chose Dr. Park.


----------



## leela16

ffxlulu said:


> Thanks Leela16!
> You can look at my previous posts for the before pictures, because I don't have any pictures of my old calves anymore.
> I went for partial resection of gastroc.
> I chose Dr. Park.





Hi ffxlulu,
I went to see your picture before and after. They are really good! 7 days post op, you don't seem to have much scar, just 2 small ones. I am personnaly going for the laser nerve blocking surgery as it is cheaper and less recovery time. 
*Anyone here know of this surgery?*
I hope the result will be ok too, even if they say that the muscles can grow back with time. I haven't choosen the doctor yet, still inquirying around. 
How much did you pay for your surgery? (sorry if you have mentionned it already in your earlier posts, i did not read everything...)
Cheers


----------



## Trantn2

ffxlulu said:


> Thanks Leela16!
> You can look at my previous posts for the before pictures, because I don't have any pictures of my old calves anymore.
> I went for partial resection of gastroc.
> I chose Dr. Park.



Hi ffxlulu,

I will have calf surgery with dr. Park on July 22. Will bandage and stockings be provided to patients or I have to bring it myself? Do you have any tips for me (what to bring, etc) before the surgery? I'm really appreciated.


----------



## Kate1001

i saw japanese magazines said put calve under warm water for 20 min for daily and 90 degree when sleeping ..try try
i have friend done with lipo + botox . look smaller


----------



## babyangel11

Kate1001 said:


> i saw japanese magazines said put calve under warm water for 20 min for daily and 90 degree when sleeping ..try try
> i have friend done with lipo + botox . look smaller


 
Hi i dont know if putting the calves under warm water would work or not.

But i have tried calf lipo - n i couldnt see results n i ended with "dent" on my calf.

I tried Botox a handful of times - i didnt observe any obvious results too. For botox i think if your calves are the muscular type which you can see the "defined" muscles then it might work better.

Cheers.


----------



## ffxlulu

leela16 said:


> Hi ffxlulu,
> I went to see your picture before and after. They are really good! 7 days post op, you don't seem to have much scar, just 2 small ones. I am personnaly going for the laser nerve blocking surgery as it is cheaper and less recovery time.
> *Anyone here know of this surgery?*
> I hope the result will be ok too, even if they say that the muscles can grow back with time. I haven't choosen the doctor yet, still inquirying around.
> How much did you pay for your surgery? (sorry if you have mentionned it already in your earlier posts, i did not read everything...)
> Cheers



lol sorry i dont remember exactly how much I have paid. you can check my previous posts.


----------



## ffxlulu

Trantn2 said:


> Hi ffxlulu,
> 
> I will have calf surgery with dr. Park on July 22. Will bandage and stockings be provided to patients or I have to bring it myself? Do you have any tips for me (what to bring, etc) before the surgery? I'm really appreciated.



they will provide you bandages and a pair of stockings. 

Another suggestion I would give you is to take supplements that can help heal scar tissues since you will be doing a big surgery. I have been taking nutrients lessons and I totally regret I did not take those before. 

One I recommend is called Bromelain Plus. You can order this here:

You can message me for more information about this.


----------



## Danny85

Hi everyone, i did my calf surgery almost 7 month ago and i wanna ask girls who already had surgery - how long did u wear bandages? 
I used it non stop almost 7 month but still when i took them off my legs become very swollen. Doctor reccomend to use it  more then one year - is it that nessesary?


----------



## Kate1001

Danny85 said:


> Hi everyone, i did my calf surgery almost 7 month ago and i wanna ask girls who already had surgery - how long did u wear bandages?
> I used it non stop almost 7 month but still when i took them off my legs become very swollen. Doctor reccomend to use it  more then one year - is it that nessesary?


Really i though calf liposcution only need wear for 3 months ...why so long ?


----------



## Kate1001

babyangel11 said:


> Hi i dont know if putting the calves under warm water would work or not.
> 
> But i have tried calf lipo - n i couldnt see results n i ended with "dent" on my calf.
> 
> I tried Botox a handful of times - i didnt observe any obvious results too. For botox i think if your calves are the muscular type which you can see the "defined" muscles then it might work better.
> 
> Cheers.


Oh really so bad.. but fat liposcution really depend how's doctor skill , and also will come back if you eat much and no maintance.
and botox not permanent result ,maybe just last for 8months .
i did liposuction my thigh too it look much better then before ,no more cellulite ! Can wear short &mini skirt now . Very appreciated my doctor job


----------



## Danny85

Kate1001 said:


> Really i though calf liposcution only need wear for 3 months ...why so long ?


 
Doctor said that it is needed for better shape and slimmer legs.
I just curious, someone used it for more then 1 year??


----------



## babyangel11

Danny85 said:


> Hi everyone, i did my calf surgery almost 7 month ago and i wanna ask girls who already had surgery - how long did u wear bandages?
> I used it non stop almost 7 month but still when i took them off my legs become very swollen. Doctor reccomend to use it  more then one year - is it that nessesary?


 

Hi Danny85

Did you do muscle resection for your Calf surgery OR did you go for Calf Liposuction?

Which surgeon did you do it with?

Cheers


----------



## babyangel11

Kate1001 said:


> Oh really so bad.. but fat liposcution really depend how's doctor skill , and also will come back if you eat much and no maintance.
> and botox not permanent result ,maybe just last for 8months .
> i did liposuction my thigh too it look much better then before ,no more cellulite ! Can wear short &mini skirt now . Very appreciated my doctor job


 
Hi Kate1001

I think you have mistaken - im referring to Calf Liposuction ONLY & not for other areas of the body. You can go for lipo on the tummy or thighs etc n thats fine n it can work.

Im saying that liposuction is not effective on Calves in general.  

You might want to read thru the threads to get a better idea


----------



## Danny85

hi babyangel11, 
I did muscle resection in oz clinic with doctor park.


----------



## Kate1001

Danny85 said:


> hi babyangel11,
> I did muscle resection in oz clinic with doctor park.


 
Oic, How's result? good?


----------



## Danny85

Kate1001 said:


> Oic, How's result? good?



Yes. Legs looks much much better now. No regrets.


----------



## babyangel11

Danny85 said:


> Yes. Legs looks much much better now. No regrets.


 

Hi Danny85

When did you do the surgery n what were your pre-op n post-op measurements?

cheers.


----------



## babyangel11

Danny85 said:


> Hi everyone, i did my calf surgery almost 7 month ago and i wanna ask girls who already had surgery - how long did u wear bandages?
> I used it non stop almost 7 month but still when i took them off my legs become very swollen. Doctor reccomend to use it  more then one year - is it that nessesary?


 

Hi Danny85

Oh you already said you did ard 7 months ago, i missed that out. Lol

When you said swollen do you mean the Calves Or the Ankles?

Im coming to ard 4 months post-op n my ankles are still swollen. 

Lately when i was out n didnt wear the bandage for say around 4-5 hours my calves swell n the measurements shot up!   i had to quickly bandage them

Do your measurements fluctuate alot?

cheers


----------



## Danny85

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Danny85
> 
> When did you do the surgery n what were your pre-op n post-op measurements?
> 
> cheers.


Before it was about 36,5 cm. Now around 31-32cm.


----------



## Danny85

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Danny85
> 
> Oh you already said you did ard 7 months ago, i missed that out. Lol
> 
> When you said swollen do you mean the Calves Or the Ankles?
> 
> Im coming to ard 4 months post-op n my ankles are still swollen.
> 
> Lately when i was out n didnt wear the bandage for say around 4-5 hours my calves swell n the measurements shot up!   i had to quickly bandage them
> 
> Do your measurements fluctuate alot?
> 
> cheers



Both swollen-ankles and calves.


----------



## Icecoffee

7 months and still swollen? OMG.. That's pretty long recovery. I'm nervous now as I will have mine done next week. 

Danny, do u have kakao talk?


----------



## Danny85

Icecoffee said:


> 7 months and still swollen? OMG.. That's pretty long recovery. I'm nervous now as I will have mine done next week.
> 
> Danny, do u have kakao talk?


 yes I have


----------



## Danny85

Icecoffee said:


> 7 months and still swollen? OMG.. That's pretty long recovery. I'm nervous now as I will have mine done next week.
> 
> Danny, do u have kakao talk?


I asked one girl -she had surgery few years ago, and she said that her legs were swollen for about 1-1.5 years


----------



## Icecoffee

Do you mind to add me? My ID is coffeefrappe.


----------



## babyangel11

Danny85 said:


> Before it was about 36,5 cm. Now around 31-32cm.


 
Wow! Your results are great! And you said you are still swollen now even at around 31-32cm??

Which means you are probably gonna have even slimmer calves than that once the swell goes off?? Thats amazing 

Did you write to Park n check with him regarding your swell?

I still have swell in my calves i believe but i think my ankles swell is more obvious cos its kind of puffy n a bit hard n has discolouration which i suppose due to the blood clot.


----------



## leela16

beauty34 said:


> hi creativeflower,I'm happy for you  I'm going to see Dr.Jong too this june  can you email me please   beauty3333@yahoo.com thank you


Hi guys,
I am considering going in early july 2014 for surgery with Dr Jong (well not 100% sure, still in between him and park)
Have you had yours yet?
How are you recovering? How are the scars doing?
Thanks for sharing your experience!
Mai


----------



## Danny85

babyangel11 said:


> Wow! Your results are great! And you said you are still swollen now even at around 31-32cm??
> 
> Which means you are probably gonna have even slimmer calves than that once the swell goes off?? Thats amazing
> 
> Did you write to Park n check with him regarding your swell?
> 
> I still have swell in my calves i believe but i think my ankles swell is more obvious cos its kind of puffy n a bit hard n has discolouration which i suppose due to the blood clot.


doctor know about swell. He said it is normal, and I just need to keep bandage my legs.


----------



## leela16

Like many others, i choose to have surgery with Dr Park on 8th July. I hesitated between Park and Jong but the incision is huge with Jong (saw on the website). My husband is coming too to nurse me. He is such a darling. I will keep you updated.
Cheers


----------



## Scaredsilly

leela16 said:


> Like many others, i choose to have surgery with Dr Park on 8th July. I hesitated between Park and Jong but the incision is huge with Jong (saw on the website). My husband is coming too to nurse me. He is such a darling. I will keep you updated.
> Cheers


Good luck... Wishing u well. Glad hubby going with you. Should be very helpful.


----------



## babyangel11

leela16 said:


> Like many others, i choose to have surgery with Dr Park on 8th July. I hesitated between Park and Jong but the incision is huge with Jong (saw on the website). My husband is coming too to nurse me. He is such a darling. I will keep you updated.
> Cheers


 
Good luck Leela16 n keep us posted!


----------



## joo_joo2704

Hello everyone,

Could those who have already passed at least 6 months post op describe their muscle growth after the 4th month? CZ in one of the posts, a girl had shared an email from Dr.Park saying that after month 4, the muscle starts to get more defined and may grow a bit bigger but again it can shrink a bit...So I really appreciate to give me more idea how it goes...I am in 2 month post op and so satisfied with my current shape and size although I feel they get swollen once I keep them unwrapped for more than two hours( the only thing that I don't like is that the legs look just a little uneven that I know they are supposed to be even once the muscle starts to grow). I hope the muscle does not grow more than the necessary amount for feeling the gap!


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could those who have already passed at least 6 months post op describe their muscle growth after the 4th month? CZ in one of the posts, a girl had shared an email from Dr.Park saying that after month 4, the muscle starts to get more defined and may grow a bit bigger but again it can shrink a bit...So I really appreciate to give me more idea how it goes...I am in 2 month post op and so satisfied with my current shape and size although I feel they get swollen once I keep them unwrapped for more than two hours( the only thing that I don't like is that the legs look just a little uneven that I know they are supposed to be even once the muscle starts to grow). I hope the muscle does not grow more than the necessary amount for feeling the gap!


hey joo joo,

My calves look the smallest around 2 month post op.(you can check out my previous posts) They were around 31cm-32cm. But at the same time, they look too thin especially when my thighs are not thin. Now I am around almost 11 months post op now, my calves remained in 33cm. 
I would not say they are small, but they look normal and proportional. They will look a bit thinner if I wrapped my legs before going out to show them off. I still wear the compression stockings at night time because I feel the size still fluctuates a bit. There are times when I do not compress my calves for a week, and they grew to 34cm. I quickly compressed them back with stockings and they will return to 33cm. Dr. Park did mention to me that I should compress my calves for at least 1-2 years for best results.


----------



## Little sparrow

leela16 said:


> Like many others, i choose to have surgery with Dr Park on 8th July. I hesitated between Park and Jong but the incision is huge with Jong (saw on the website). My husband is coming too to nurse me. He is such a darling. I will keep you updated.
> Cheers


Do you pay cash and get 4% discount? What does the cost cover? I hope there's no hidden cost. Any additional 10% tax for this operation? I am planning my trip in Nov to do calf reduction with Dr Park.


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> hey joo joo,
> 
> My calves look the smallest around 2 month post op.(you can check out my previous posts) They were around 31cm-32cm. But at the same time, they look too thin especially when my thighs are not thin. Now I am around almost 11 months post op now, my calves remained in 33cm.
> I would not say they are small, but they look normal and proportional. They will look a bit thinner if I wrapped my legs before going out to show them off. I still wear the compression stockings at night time because I feel the size still fluctuates a bit. There are times when I do not compress my calves for a week, and they grew to 34cm. I quickly compressed them back with stockings and they will return to 33cm. Dr. Park did mention to me that I should compress my calves for at least 1-2 years for best results.



Hi ffxlulu, 

I went through your posts and I found your smallest sizing in month 3. So hope I get smaller by then and my final size after regrowing stays something around my current size although I am now 1 cm less than my last size reported! Keeping up with wrapping for a long time will definitely affect the final results though as Dr.Park recommended. 
Do anyone of you guys have any idea where I can find the bandages which Dr.Park uses?! Actually I didn't find the same bandages in any pharmacies and had to buy  thicker ones that work well but the only thing that I don't like is that I have to use longer tapes to fix them on place so my tapes run out so quickly( I looked for them in amazon as well as ebay but they are apparently of the same type that I'm currently using or the self adhesive ones that are not suitable to keep them wrapped on bare legs for a long time! The good thing is that they make my legs super skinny


----------



## kiki12345

Hey anyone going to do the operation with dr. Park in late Sep? I'm seriously considering it...


----------



## Scaredsilly

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi ffxlulu,
> 
> I went through your posts and I found your smallest sizing in month 3. So hope I get smaller by then and my final size after regrowing stays something around my current size although I am now 1 cm less than my last size reported! Keeping up with wrapping for a long time will definitely affect the final results though as Dr.Park recommended.
> Do anyone of you guys have any idea where I can find the bandages which Dr.Park uses?! Actually I didn't find the same bandages in any pharmacies and had to buy  thicker ones that work well but the only thing that I don't like is that I have to use longer tapes to fix them on place so my tapes run out so quickly( I looked for them in amazon as well as ebay but they are apparently of the same type that I'm currently using or the self adhesive ones that are not suitable to keep them wrapped on bare legs for a long time! The good thing is that they make my legs super skinny


Hello everyone. Im day 3 surgery with dr park. Im having a major breakdown and i need some feedback from those of you who already had the surgery done.  My right leg is much thinner than my left. My right leg has a huge gap... Area where muscle was removed. The skin is hanging loose like on my grandmother's.  Almost like he took out way too much. Omg. It looks so deformed compared to the left. Anyone else have similar experience? Is this where i have to wait a year and have him correct it? But how? You can't put muscle back. Im freaking out.  Pain is no joke!


----------



## ffxlulu

Scaredsilly said:


> Hello everyone. Im day 3 surgery with dr park. Im having a major breakdown and i need some feedback from those of you who already had the surgery done.  My right leg is much thinner than my left. My right leg has a huge gap... Area where muscle was removed. The skin is hanging loose like on my grandmother's.  Almost like he took out way too much. Omg. It looks so deformed compared to the left. Anyone else have similar experience? Is this where i have to wait a year and have him correct it? But how? You can't put muscle back. Im freaking out.  Pain is no joke!


do you mind taking a picture?


----------



## leela16

Hello ladies,
Sorry it took so long to get back to you but the days post-surgery have been rather mad. Firtsly, let me assure you that i am doing ok, in pain yes, but ok.
Here is a quick recollection of events:


Monday july 7th: I land at Seoul airport at 2pm with oh so sweet husband, then take the limousine bus to Gangnam-gu area (way cheaper than the taxi = 15OOO won each). We go straight to the clinic to meet Dr Park for the first time. From the Gangnam-gu station, we walk about 20 minutes. The clinic is on the 6th floor of a small building. The clinic desk and environment are modern, clean and professional. The lady assistant welcomes us with good manners and makes us feel comfortable. Hubby was apprehensive we would end up in some dark alley garage fitted in a rusty clinic type place hahaha, even he said 'oh, that's nice'. I am received quickly by Dr Park and we do small talks as well as go through the details of the surgery: what needs to be done, the expectations, the possible complications, the recovery, the cost. Dr Park gave me a good first impression, he is relaxed, friendly and likes a laugh, yet he shows experience and confidence in his work. 
The surgery is booked for wednesday 9th: initial calf size 35cm, target size 32cm, oh please doctor make that 31cm!
Height 160cms, weight 52 kgs.


This night, we go shopping and eating. Seoul is cool baby, so many things to buy


----------



## leela16

I choose to have one day free before the surgery to walk around and get some of that visiting bug out of my system. So that's what we did tuesday all day and all night, we had so much fun eating everything and anything, walking through small multi-colored lights filled small streets, getting lost multiple times as no-one speaks english here and everything is written in korean only. The weather is nice. The streets are filled with people at any hour of the day or night. People are so nice and helpful. They like to stare, and don't hide whilst doing it. By the end of the day, i bought 4 pairs of shoes... if hubby wasn't here to push some bits of wisdom into my possessed brain, i would have dragged at least 12 pairs back to the hotel...


----------



## leela16

Wednesday 9th - OP day 1: I show up at the clinic at 10am. Talk with the doctor for 20 minutes: i want to visit Jeju Island for a few days straight after the surgery, he says i can try, i say i really want and we plan to rent a scooter to visit the island so i wouldn't have to walk so much, he seems hesitant but says i can try. I pay cash for the operation 7 000 000 won, that includes the cash 4% discount.
Then i place my bag in my room, get undressed, go in the operating room, there are 3 or 4 assistants, they put me on IV drips, then comes the anesthetic, i feel cold, am shivering for a few minutes then dozzes off. I wake up in my room around 2pm, i feel ok, a bit weak but not light headed, i stand up to go to the toilet, i feel ok, not dizzy, i have difficulty in walking, of course but it is manageable. The nurse tells me to rest a bit. So i rest until 4pm. Then i call my husband to come and pick me up. He comes around 6pm and we go back to the hotel.
We watch games of thrones on our computer and eat well and go to sleep. I elevate my legs for the night, make sure i took the medication and try to do the stretching twice in the evening. The doctor said to do 5mns stretching every 30 minutes but i find this isn't possible with the state i am in, so i do what i can. I can put my belly against the wall but only after 2 or 3 minutes of slow stretching.


----------



## leela16

OP day 2: I spent a miserable night of no sleep at all. I did not sleep at all too the nigth before the surgery so i am completely exhausted. I could not find a comfortable position and my legs felt great discomfort throughout the night, and boy what a long night that was! I woke up hubby every 5 minutes to bring me this, and bring me that, and do this and do that, and talk to me and stop talking you're annoying, put the aircon on and turn it off, make me a tea, no this is the wrong tea, there is not enough sugar, now there is too much sugar, oh finally i don't want it anymore, i prefer a fruit juice. OMG i turned into a witch! :weird:
What i felt in my legs the whole night was not really pain, rather solid discomfort, the sort that takes over your mind and rules the **** out of you. 
The day went by ok, medication, (try to) stretching, drinking heaps of water and fresh fruit juice, resting... Tomorrow, it is decided, we will go for a 6-day adventure in Jeju island and we will get there by train and boat. In the back of my mind, i agree with myself, YES I AM MAD, but hey, that's me. 
:okay:


----------



## leela16

I will continue my testimonial tomorrow hopefully, too tired now... good night


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi Leela

It was nice meeting u there. Hope everything went well. I tried to contact you but no response and I couldn't PM you on pf. 

Let me know when you have your phone back and add me on kakao ok.


----------



## leela16

OP day 3: Wake up at 6am. Stretching is hard work. As they say, no pain, no gain. We have a 12 hours trip ahead of us to reach the first hotel in Jeju island. Bad sleep once again, i am exhausted. My feet are swollen. Medication, water, stretching. Taxi, train, ferry, taxi. We finally arrive at the hotel at 8pm. I want to cry. My legs look like the legs of an elephant. I am so tired. Medication, water, stretching, sleep. 


Post-OP day 4: Today we cross the island to reach our second hotel by the beach. The setting is perfect although it is raining season... We go to rent a scooter and visit around. I walked about 2 hours today. It was alright. I tire very quickly, and because I am in pain, i get moody and can't really fully enjoy my stay here. Bit of a shame but it's life. Medication, water, lots of fruits, stretching, again and again. The stretching is not getting any easier. The hardest is when i wake up, the first minutes are hell trying to stand up with those legs which have again completely tensed up during the night. Back to square one, every morning. I don't do enough stretching, once every hour instead of once every 30 minutes. The swelling is getting crazy.  No more sight-seeing for the next days, i need to rest. I wrap my feet in cold watered towels and sleep in them.


Post-OP day 5: The cold towels really helped with the swelling.When i unwrapped this morning, my legs and feet were almost back to normal. It feels so much lighter, i highly recommend to do this for the swelling. Today's surprise is the unbearable cramp that took over my left calf, cramp that does not want to go. Pain that paralyses you, and it doesn't go away. I call the doctor and he says to rest and put the legs up, continue the medication and stretch when possible. I am now in bed most of the time now, unable to find a comfortable position. I take the bandages off and do very light massages on the left calf to try and relax the muscle. It helps a bit. I need to be patient.


Post-OP day 6,7,8: These days are not so good. The cramp is going on and on. Each time, i try to stand up, it goes off. I have no more pain killers, no more medicine to take. I try to accept the pain instead of suffering it. Husband is right here every minute tending to my every need. I strongly recommend that whoever decides to go through this operation take somebody with you to look after you. It is at times very challenging. Not impossible, but very challenging. On day 8, we get back to Seoul by plane. Unable to walk, i am carried around the airport in a wheelchair. We get the star treatment, it was a nice experience hahaha.


----------



## leela16

Post-OP day 9: I go to Dr Park office but he is not here. I meet the nurse. She is very nice and helpful. She injects me in the butt with muscle relaxant and pain killers. We try to straighten the left leg, she touches different parts of the calf, i scream. My right leg is more than fine, i can stretch it very easily, no pain at all, quite flexible and strong. She changes the bandages and tells me to come back the next morning for more injections. Dr Park is on holidays this week, he is back saturday.


Post-OP day 10: Today i see Amy. She does the injections and the dreaded first round of aspiration. 
She says that there is almost no liquid to aspire. Usually, they take out about 100ml. This is very good, it means that i am recovering well, except for this damned cramp.
We have 6 more days to go here and i really want to do some shopping and sight-seeing, so Amy kindly helps us finding a wheelchair and we are off to the Dongdaemun market for the day!!


----------



## leela16

Icecoffee said:


> Hi Leela
> 
> It was nice meeting u there. Hope everything went well. I tried to contact you but no response and I couldn't PM you on pf.
> 
> Let me know when you have your phone back and add me on kakao ok.





Nice meeting you too 


I hope you are doing well in your recovery, mine has been a bumpy road so far but even in the darkest of times, i have no regret. 


How is your walking now? Back to normal yet? Any problem with stretching?


----------



## babyangel11

Scaredsilly said:


> Hello everyone. Im day 3 surgery with dr park. Im having a major breakdown and i need some feedback from those of you who already had the surgery done.  My right leg is much thinner than my left. My right leg has a huge gap... Area where muscle was removed. The skin is hanging loose like on my grandmother's.  Almost like he took out way too much. Omg. It looks so deformed compared to the left. Anyone else have similar experience? Is this where i have to wait a year and have him correct it? But how? You can't put muscle back. Im freaking out.  Pain is no joke!


 
Hi ScaredSilly

Do you have pictures to show?

What are your pre-op and post-op measurements for both calves?

Are you still in Seoul n did you tell Park about your concerns? What are his comments?


----------



## babyangel11

leela16 said:


> Post-OP day 9: I go to Dr Park office but he is not here. I meet the nurse. She is very nice and helpful. She injects me in the butt with muscle relaxant and pain killers. We try to straighten the left leg, she touches different parts of the calf, i scream. My right leg is more than fine, i can stretch it very easily, no pain at all, quite flexible and strong. She changes the bandages and tells me to come back the next morning for more injections. Dr Park is on holidays this week, he is back saturday.
> 
> 
> Post-OP day 10: Today i see Amy. She does the injections and the dreaded first round of aspiration.
> She says that there is almost no liquid to aspire. Usually, they take out about 100ml. This is very good, it means that i am recovering well, except for this damned cramp.
> We have 6 more days to go here and i really want to do some shopping and sight-seeing, so Amy kindly helps us finding a wheelchair and we are off to the Dongdaemun market for the day!!


 
Hi Leela 16

Nice to hear that you are recovering well.

I suppose you meant that the nurse aspirated around 10ml and Not 100ml. Cos 100ml is alot alot in one aspiration. Haha.

What are your post-measurements like ?

And do you see the shape already?

cheers.


----------



## Icecoffee

leela16 said:


> Nice meeting you too
> 
> 
> I hope you are doing well in your recovery, mine has been a bumpy road so far but even in the darkest of times, i have no regret.
> 
> 
> How is your walking now? Back to normal yet? Any problem with stretching?




My walking is pretty normal since day 7. My recovery is fast and pretty easy I must admit. I didn't stay overnight as well and managed to walked up hill 7 hours after the surgery. 

Stretching is a pain in the butt .. I keep forgetting and doing it less now. I have no regrets too.


----------



## leela16

Scaredsilly said:


> Hello everyone. Im day 3 surgery with dr park. Im having a major breakdown and i need some feedback from those of you who already had the surgery done.  My right leg is much thinner than my left. My right leg has a huge gap... Area where muscle was removed. The skin is hanging loose like on my grandmother's.  Almost like he took out way too much. Omg. It looks so deformed compared to the left. Anyone else have similar experience? Is this where i have to wait a year and have him correct it? But how? You can't put muscle back. Im freaking out.  Pain is no joke!





I suggest your share your concern with Dr Park and tell him exactly how you feel. The first days after surgery are the hardest, emotionally and physically. There is so much involved: the bruising, the swelling, the muscle cramping and hardening, the bandages. If your legs look out of shape and uneven at this stage, it is completely normal.Today at 10 days post -op, Dr Park measured my calves, right one is 32 cms, left one is 34,5 cms. My right leg looks like a chopstick, whilst the other looks like a weird shaped balloon. Don't worry about the shape of your calves right now, it is way too early. 
Dr Park is a good listener and he will reassure you if you share your concerns with him.
Good luck, you will be fine


----------



## leela16

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Leela 16
> 
> Nice to hear that you are recovering well.
> 
> I suppose you meant that the nurse aspirated around 10ml and Not 100ml. Cos 100ml is alot alot in one aspiration. Haha.
> 
> What are your post-measurements like ?
> 
> And do you see the shape already?
> 
> cheers.




The nurse aspirated almost nothing from my calves.


Post -measurements - see above.


It is too early to see the shape, i can see that the calves are thinner. I am happy for now.


----------



## christy2

Hi, does anyone plan to have surgery with Dr jong in the next few months?


----------



## kiki12345

It's so great to finally find this forum...I've been hating my calfs for the last 36 years. I never wear shorts or skirts or boots. I'm so done with my big calfs! I'm planning to have the operation done with Dr. Park in late Sep. Is there anyone going around that time? I'm going alone and would love to have a company...


----------



## Scaredsilly

Babz said:


> Hi ffxlulu
> I walked a lot for about 4 hours whilst I was in Korea  during a day tour did a bit of walking at the airport on the way back..I had to do some house cleaning yesterday for about 4 hours standing on my legs and was doing stretches as well..went for half hour walk after that..this morning to my surprise, my right leg,my lower calf muscle was swollen which made my right leg look awkward with a hump in the lower area with the muscle contracting..
> 
> As I read your post I noticed I am going through the same thing you went through..
> Any word of advice?
> How was it for you after you bandaged it tighter as Dr Park had advised you
> 
> I would say to anyone who's done the surgery focus on the stretches before rushing into walking for the first couple of weeks.your walking will come gradually and you can then focus on that..but do the stretches it's important not only for the recovery but to maintain the shape of your legs
> 
> ffxlulu looking forward to your reply..I'm just hopping it's early days and this is just a one off and I can look after my legs from now on..


Hi babz
Thanks for reply


----------



## Trantn2

Hi everyone,

Today is my 4th day post-op from calf surgery at OZ clinic in Korea. The pain is more bearable compared to the first 2 day after surgery. I'm used to work out a lot so the pain and tightness right now feel like I just had intense workout on my legs the day before  I can walk but very slowly with funny looking to local grocery stores. I'm very lucky to have my sister coming along to help me out physically (even though she's always mentally against any of my cosmetic surgeries ). 

I stretch my legs every 30 mins now which make it feels so much better and relief. The 2nd day post-op when I got back to Young Dong hotel from the hospital, I was still tired from the anesthesia so I did not stretch much (maybe every 2 hours ) but laying on bed the entire night instead. The next day when I woke up and my legs were frozen like a shrimp, and I was in so much pain to push myself straightened them up. My sister had to use her whole body to keep my legs straight. So stretching is very important. 

People in this forum has been saying this so many times but Dr. Park is really nice and his nurses are also very great. He's also a great listener and very sweet. 

My legs are very swollen now (even my ankles, feet, and thighs) and have lots of dark bruises. They look like big jumbo size of sausages . So I don't know if I will be happy with the result yet but hopefully it will get better after few more weeks. My height is 158cm, and my calves before the surgery is 36cm and my ideal is 32cm. I really can't wait to show my babies to the sun, it was such a mentally pain to hide them for more than 10 yeeeeaaaars. 


Cheers


----------



## Trantn2

leela16 said:


> Post-OP day 9: I go to Dr Park office but he is not here. I meet the nurse. She is very nice and helpful. She injects me in the butt with muscle relaxant and pain killers. We try to straighten the left leg, she touches different parts of the calf, i scream. My right leg is more than fine, i can stretch it very easily, no pain at all, quite flexible and strong. She changes the bandages and tells me to come back the next morning for more injections. Dr Park is on holidays this week, he is back saturday.
> 
> 
> Post-OP day 10: Today i see Amy. She does the injections and the dreaded first round of aspiration.
> She says that there is almost no liquid to aspire. Usually, they take out about 100ml. This is very good, it means that i am recovering well, except for this damned cramp.
> We have 6 more days to go here and i really want to do some shopping and sight-seeing, so Amy kindly helps us finding a wheelchair and we are off to the Dongdaemun market for the day!!




Hi leela,

Did your thighs get swollen the first few days after the surgery? My thighs are very swollen now, and I have not seen anyone saying that they got their thighs (besides feet and ankles) swollen also. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## Scaredsilly

Trantn2 said:


> Hi leela,
> 
> Did your thighs get swollen the first few days after the surgery? My thighs are very swollen now, and I have not seen anyone saying that they got their thighs (besides feet and ankles) swollen also. Thank you for sharing your experience.


Yes swollen thighs can happen along with bruising. Try to walk about a couple of hours aday. Should help. Hope u cont healing smoothly.


----------



## Scaredsilly

U may also get really bad itching as well. All part of the process for some people.


----------



## plasticsecret

I'm more than 4 months post op and my scars and surrounding areas are still very dark   anyone can share their experience on that?  Also I was wondering if anyone find kneeling/bending your knees are still quite painful?  It seems like I have very weak knees since the surgery and I can't bend or crouch down :0


----------



## Danny85

I'm 7 months after surgery.  scars also very very dark and skin around have some brown pigmentation


----------



## Trantn2

Scaredsilly said:


> U may also get really bad itching as well. All part of the process for some people.



Thank you Scaredsilly for your response. How is your recovery going? 
Yea I just experienced bad itchy on my calves yesterday. I put one some anti-itchy cream after showering and before bandaging my calves again (It still wakes me up multiple times at night). 

I'm 8th day PO but my legs are still very swollen :cry:. Hopefully it will get better soon. 

Best of luck for us!!


----------



## Icecoffee

plasticsecret said:


> I'm more than 4 months post op and my scars and surrounding areas are still very dark   anyone can share their experience on that?  Also I was wondering if anyone find kneeling/bending your knees are still quite painful?  It seems like I have very weak knees since the surgery and I can't bend or crouch down :0




Did u do squat stretch religiously? I did everyday at least 5 times a day for one minute after surgery for two weeks then changed to 5 mins 3 times a day. I can squat without problem after 3 and half week post-op. 

I guess everyone is different but can try.


----------



## leela16

Icecoffee said:


> Did u do squat stretch religiously? I did everyday at least 5 times a day for one minute after surgery for two weeks then changed to 5 mins 3 times a day. I can squat without problem after 3 and half week post-op.
> 
> I guess everyone is different but can try.


I agree with Icecoffee, stretching is key to a good and fast recovery. 
As for the scars, I can't tell as it has only been 18 days for me but they seem to heal ok. The incision is placed right on the fold of the knee so i am confident that in times, they will not be noticeable at all.
Have you tried the scarring cream?
You should ask the doctor for advice.
Good luck on your journey.


----------



## leela16

Trantn2 said:


> Thank you Scaredsilly for your response. How is your recovery going?
> Yea I just experienced bad itchy on my calves yesterday. I put one some anti-itchy cream after showering and before bandaging my calves again (It still wakes me up multiple times at night).
> 
> I'm 8th day PO but my legs are still very swollen :cry:. Hopefully it will get better soon.
> 
> Best of luck for us!!


Don't worry, swelling at 8 days post-op is more than normal. You will be experiencing swelling for months on and off but it is worst the first 2 weeks. I am 18 days post-op and now only my feet get swollen when i walk a lot during the day. Put some cold wet towels around your feet at night and keep them elevated as much as you can. Drink heaps of water and chill. Time will do the rest.


----------



## leela16

Trantn2 said:


> Hi leela,
> 
> Did your thighs get swollen the first few days after the surgery? My thighs are very swollen now, and I have not seen anyone saying that they got their thighs (besides feet and ankles) swollen also. Thank you for sharing your experience.


My legs were the most swollen between day 4 and Day 10 post-op. The swelling will lessen as the days go on. Don't insist on walking too much when the swelling worsens. Rest.


----------



## leela16

Scaredsilly said:


> U may also get really bad itching as well. All part of the process for some people.


Yes, the itching is normal. It is a sign your skin tissue is healing.


----------



## plasticsecret

Icecoffee said:


> Did u do squat stretch religiously? I did everyday at least 5 times a day for one minute after surgery for two weeks then changed to 5 mins 3 times a day. I can squat without problem after 3 and half week post-op.
> 
> I guess everyone is different but can try.


Yes I can do squats and basically resume my exercise regimes but I am not able to crouch or sit on my knees (with back of thighs touching back of the calves?)  Not sure if I'm explaining right here...lol I guess I'll just have to ask Dr. Park about this.  As for the scarring, I actually couldn't see the scar in the first 2 months because the skin around the area were very bruised.  Then as the pigments start to fade a bit, I noticed the very dark incision scar   Have been applying scarring gels but I don't see a very visible difference yet


----------



## plasticsecret

Danny85 said:


> I'm 7 months after surgery.  scars also very very dark and skin around have some brown pigmentation


Oh no   Have you been using any scarring creams or tapes?  I was okay with having an incision scar but I didn't know the whole area would still be this dark after so many months!


----------



## Icecoffee

Yes I'm more concern about the scars but it is too early for me to apply cream. I bought kelo-cote yesterday and I might start applying after 2 and half months post op.


----------



## Icecoffee

plasticsecret said:


> Yes I can do squats and basically resume my exercise regimes but I am not able to crouch or sit on my knees (with back of thighs touching back of the calves?)  Not sure if I'm explaining right here...lol I guess I'll just have to ask Dr. Park about this.  As for the scarring, I actually couldn't see the scar in the first 2 months because the skin around the area were very bruised.  Then as the pigments start to fade a bit, I noticed the very dark incision scar   Have been applying scarring gels but I don't see a very visible difference yet




Interesting. I will try when I get home to see if I can kneel down and I will let you know later.


----------



## Icecoffee

You are right Plasticsecret. It is hard to kneel down. I can but I did it real slow and it was really tight and a little painful. Another thing to worry about. This is a long hard road of recovery.


----------



## plasticsecret

Icecoffee said:


> You are right Plasticsecret. It is hard to kneel down. I can but I did it real slow and it was really tight and a little painful. Another thing to worry about. This is a long hard road of recovery.


I asked Dr. Park and he said the muscles taken were far away from the knees so it shouldn't be the cause of the pain.  He said it might be because the calves are still swollen and said to give it more time to heal.  You're right, the healing process is a long and tough.  Just wondering, have you tried sitting down with your knees on the ground (Japanese style)?  It was one of the poses I had to do in yoga the other day and I found my knees really uncomfortable


----------



## Icecoffee

Yes, that's the one I tried and it was hard and took a while to be able to sit properly and it hurts a bit. Normal kneel is ok for me but not the Japanese/yoga style.


----------



## Scaredsilly

Trantn2 said:


> Thank you Scaredsilly for your response. How is your recovery going?
> Yea I just experienced bad itchy on my calves yesterday. I put one some anti-itchy cream after showering and before bandaging my calves again (It still wakes me up multiple times at night).
> 
> I'm 8th day PO but my legs are still very swollen :cry:. Hopefully it will get better soon.
> 
> Best of luck for us!!


Hi. My recovery has been slow and difficult. Jury is still out on whether i did the right thing. But i dont want to discourage anyone cuz most people do really well it seems.


----------



## babyangel11

Scaredsilly said:


> Hi. My recovery has been slow and difficult. Jury is still out on whether i did the right thing. But i dont want to discourage anyone cuz most people do really well it seems.


 
Hi Scaredsilly

What's your pre and post op measurements like?

Im past 4 months post op n coming to 5 months soon n still not recovered yet. My calf sizes fluctuate widely once i dont bandage.


----------



## leela16

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to update  on the aspiration that i have been doing at home by myself. Dr Park taught me while in Seoul and asked me to do it once a week at home. The sight of it seems impressing (inserting a 3cm needle straight into the calf) but it is not painful at all (feel like a sting). 
So, first one was yesterday and I only extracted less than 1ml for both calves. Wondering if I am inserting the needle in the right place.
Anyone else has been doing that at home too and can share the experience?

Otherwise, I am regaining more and more flexibility by the day and can walk ok now. Not back to 100% normal though. I am planning on going back to tennis early september, i'll take it easy of course.

Overall happy.


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi Leela

I did it myself too and I took out 49ml first time, 6ml second time and 9ml yesterday. What's your last aspiration at the clinic? 1ml sounds like nothing at all and u might have done it wrong.  Did u try to pull the needle in and out slowly?


----------



## Scaredsilly

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Scaredsilly
> 
> What's your pre and post op measurements like?
> 
> Im past 4 months post op n coming to 5 months soon n still not recovered yet. My calf sizes fluctuate widely once i dont bandage.


Hi babyangel11
To b honest i havent measured at all since surgery. My preop was abiut 34.5. Goal was 32. I have this severe hump on one of my lower calf... Not swelling. Its hard as a rock. My legs look really deformed so i try not to look at them... Just concentrating on compressing and stretching. Its all i can do to keep myself mentally sane. If the hump doesnt resolve not sure what i would do. Currently my legs look way worse than before surgery. I think it takes abiut a year to stabilize the size from what i hear... Which i knew going into this. But the significant disruption from daily living... I did not anticipate.  All the positive encouragements from people from this site has been life saving. Ladies u know who u r... Who else can we talk sbout this with right? So keep compressing and stretching... And hope for stabilization by one year. At least u dont have to aspirate any more right? Lol.


----------



## Icecoffee

For those who had the surgery, when did you or intend to stop bandaging? Those who already stop bandaging, how much did the size increased? 

Thanks


----------



## babyangel11

Scaredsilly said:


> Hi babyangel11
> To b honest i havent measured at all since surgery. My preop was abiut 34.5. Goal was 32. I have this severe hump on one of my lower calf... Not swelling. Its hard as a rock. My legs look really deformed so i try not to look at them... Just concentrating on compressing and stretching. Its all i can do to keep myself mentally sane. If the hump doesnt resolve not sure what i would do. Currently my legs look way worse than before surgery. I think it takes abiut a year to stabilize the size from what i hear... Which i knew going into this. But the significant disruption from daily living... I did not anticipate.  All the positive encouragements from people from this site has been life saving. Ladies u know who u r... Who else can we talk sbout this with right? So keep compressing and stretching... And hope for stabilization by one year. At least u dont have to aspirate any more right? Lol.


 
Hi Scaredsilly

Oh your pre-op size is almost like my post-op size. Lol

Did you tell Park about the hump on your calf and what did he say when he saw it? What did he say it was?


----------



## leela16

Icecoffee said:


> Hi Leela
> 
> I did it myself too and I took out 49ml first time, 6ml second time and 9ml yesterday. What's your last aspiration at the clinic? 1ml sounds like nothing at all and u might have done it wrong.  Did u try to pull the needle in and out slowly?





I emailed Dr Park and described him exactly how and where I inserted the needle. He thinks that I did it right. Even at the clinic one week after the operation, they didn't extract much (about 1ml). He advised to do it again next week and see. I will take a video of me doing it and send to him.
Yes, when no fluid or so little came out, I tried to pull the needle in and out and nothing much happened. My calves are not swelling at all, just a bit hard. I guess it is a good thing...


We'll see next week.


My walking is better and better, I have now minimal discomfort when I try to walk first thing in the morning. I still have difficulty walking down stairs.
Ice coffee, can you walk down stairs ok?


For the bandages, I plan on doing it for 1 year minimum. But on a 24h/ day basis, I plan on doing it for 6 months.


----------



## leela16

Scaredsilly said:


> Hi. My recovery has been slow and difficult. Jury is still out on whether i did the right thing. But i dont want to discourage anyone cuz most people do really well it seems.





Hi Scaredsilly,


Can you upload some pictures of your calves?


I will do so today whilst changing my bandages and share with you guys.


Keep positive honey, with time everything will be ok.


----------



## Icecoffee

leela16 said:


> I emailed Dr Park and described him exactly how and where I inserted the needle. He thinks that I did it right. Even at the clinic one week after the operation, they didn't extract much (about 1ml). He advised to do it again next week and see. I will take a video of me doing it and send to him.
> Yes, when no fluid or so little came out, I tried to pull the needle in and out and nothing much happened. My calves are not swelling at all, just a bit hard. I guess it is a good thing...
> 
> 
> We'll see next week.
> 
> 
> My walking is better and better, I have now minimal discomfort when I try to walk first thing in the morning. I still have difficulty walking down stairs.
> Ice coffee, can you walk down stairs ok?
> 
> 
> For the bandages, I plan on doing it for 1 year minimum. But on a 24h/ day basis, I plan on doing it for 6 months.




Yes I can walk down stairs since 7 days post op without pain but little discomfort. I guess that's because I forced myself to walked down stairs at subway since one day post op. I was in so much pain and sweat like crazy. I did that every couple days. To be honest, I don't know how I did it.


----------



## babyangel11

Scaredsilly said:


> Hi babyangel11
> To b honest i havent measured at all since surgery. My preop was abiut 34.5. Goal was 32. I have this severe hump on one of my lower calf... Not swelling. Its hard as a rock. My legs look really deformed so i try not to look at them... Just concentrating on compressing and stretching. Its all i can do to keep myself mentally sane. If the hump doesnt resolve not sure what i would do. Currently my legs look way worse than before surgery. I think it takes abiut a year to stabilize the size from what i hear... Which i knew going into this. But the significant disruption from daily living... I did not anticipate.  All the positive encouragements from people from this site has been life saving. Ladies u know who u r... Who else can we talk sbout this with right? So keep compressing and stretching... And hope for stabilization by one year. At least u dont have to aspirate any more right? Lol.


 

Hi Scaredsilly

Did Park explain why you have a hump that's different from most cases?

just thinking aloud, how about considering to write to Dr Jong n just ask him for a 2nd opinion on what that may be n any solution etc? Cos i have heard of patients who have gone to Park n then went to Jong for a revision n i believe there should be vice versa too.

If Park just ask you to continue compressing, maybe it is better to ask for a 2nd opinion n see what's that hump about while you are still doing compression? 

Just a thought. Bcos since these 2 surgeons are kind of the calf specialists n most patients seem to go to either of them.

What do you think?


----------



## christy2

Hi, just thinking that it may be worth asking for scan of your leg to see what is causing the lump...or are you too far away to travel back to the clinic?  
Dr jong treats both sol and gastrocnemius muscle to give leg better overall shape. I know some people on the forum feel strongly against touching sol although some knee surgery is performed in this way


----------



## leela16

Ok ladies,
As promised, here are some pictures of my 'before' calves.
Huge bulge Inside calves, specially wearing heels.
I didn't use to have such big calves as a kid but they seem to grow over the years into  adulthood, maybe because I wear high heels everyday.
They were so ugly, I did not wear shorts of skirts for the past 10 years...


----------



## leela16

Here are the pictures 'after', 3 weeks after op:


----------



## leela16

Yes, i know my legs are bowed, nothing i can do about it.


----------



## leela16

Here is a closer look on tip-toe, before there was a huge bulge, now no more:


----------



## leela16

The scars up close: the left side has healed well and the right is getting there.
I know myself and how i heal and i think within 3 months they will be unnoticeable to the naked eye.


----------



## leela16

I have a hard bulge on both calves (between the 2 fingers). I guess it is pretty normal as still Healing and swollen.


----------



## leela16

Today, I tried on my latest pair of stilettos =)


I think the legs are looking great with heels on.


----------



## leela16

Still swollen around the ankles and feet but less and less each day.


----------



## Scaredsilly

leela16 said:


> Still swollen around the ankles and feet but less and less each day.


Leela16
Wow. Ur legs look fabulous. Im thrilled for u. And the scars r like nothing. U heal well. Yay!


----------



## Scaredsilly

leela16 said:


> Hi Scaredsilly,
> 
> 
> Can you upload some pictures of your calves?
> 
> 
> I will do so today whilst changing my bandages and share with you guys.
> 
> 
> Keep positive honey, with time everything will be ok.


I tried to upload and having trouble. Trust me my hump is nothing like urs. Those who saw my pictures privately agree. Its not pretty.


----------



## joo_joo2704

leela16 said:


> Still swollen around the ankles and feet but less and less each day.


Hi there! 

Your legs look really amazing and it's so good that you don't have much swelling. Do u mind if you let me know what your before n after sizes are? Thanks


----------



## shinenim

Can go for calves reduction? I think DA is good at that?


----------



## Icecoffee

leela16 said:


> Still swollen around the ankles and feet but less and less each day.




Looking hot Leela. I'm very happy for you especially your results and recovery so far.


----------



## leela16

Scaredsilly said:


> I tried to upload and having trouble. Trust me my hump is nothing like urs. Those who saw my pictures privately agree. Its not pretty.





Yes, try to upload your pictures, I think It will be of great help to all on this forum. 
I think it is very important that you share your concern with the doctor and see what he thinks of it.
Before the operation, Dr Park did warn me about the possibility of asymetry, bulges, etc... after op. We are all different so the results may vary from one person to the other. 


In such cases, and if the result after complete Healing is noticeable, he will fix it.


I can imagine that the waiting game must be tough for you at times, as you have put much expectations and money into this project and just want to be able to move on with your life. But whatever the rest of your journey is, you will be fine, as I don't believe Dr Park being one of these doctors that hush you through the back door when something goes wrong.


Right now, there isn't much you can do to magically make the bulge disappear, only time is required. Continue stretching, bandage well, drink heaps of water,keep your feet elevated, indulge in relaxing activities... And try to put all this on the back-burner for a couple of weeks. I remember when I got this horrible cramp that totally paralysed my left leg and made me suffer so much. I was very concerned that I would not regain normal function of my leg. I was panicking the first days then chose to focus on other things, then time did its work.


Keep us updated.


----------



## babyangel11

leela16 said:


> Today, I tried on my latest pair of stilettos =)
> 
> 
> I think the legs are looking great with heels on.


 

Nice!!!


----------



## Scaredsilly

leela16 said:


> Yes, try to upload your pictures, I think It will be of great help to all on this forum.
> I think it is very important that you share your concern with the doctor and see what he thinks of it.
> Before the operation, Dr Park did warn me about the possibility of asymetry, bulges, etc... after op. We are all different so the results may vary from one person to the other.
> 
> 
> In such cases, and if the result after complete Healing is noticeable, he will fix it.
> 
> 
> I can imagine that the waiting game must be tough for you at times, as you have put much expectations and money into this project and just want to be able to move on with your life. But whatever the rest of your journey is, you will be fine, as I don't believe Dr Park being one of these doctors that hush you through the back door when something goes wrong.
> 
> 
> Right now, there isn't much you can do to magically make the bulge disappear, only time is required. Continue stretching, bandage well, drink heaps of water,keep your feet elevated, indulge in relaxing activities... And try to put all this on the back-burner for a couple of weeks. I remember when I got this horrible cramp that totally paralysed my left leg and made me suffer so much. I was very concerned that I would not regain normal function of my leg. I was panicking the first days then chose to focus on other things, then time did its work.
> 
> 
> Keep us updated.


Thanks leela16
Appreciate positivity and all ur updates to compare. Its really helps. And Thats exactly what im doing... Rest, compress, stretch, elevate, repeat. Water and vitamins etc. healing skin lotion. Im not gonna look at my legs until about three months. I have to keep it moving... Lol. Keep posting ur progress...  Helps tremendously.


----------



## joo_joo2704

Scaredsilly said:


> Hi babyangel11
> To b honest i havent measured at all since surgery. My preop was abiut 34.5. Goal was 32. I have this severe hump on one of my lower calf... Not swelling. Its hard as a rock. My legs look really deformed so i try not to look at them... Just concentrating on compressing and stretching. Its all i can do to keep myself mentally sane. If the hump doesnt resolve not sure what i would do. Currently my legs look way worse than before surgery. I think it takes abiut a year to stabilize the size from what i hear... Which i knew going into this. But the significant disruption from daily living... I did not anticipate.  All the positive encouragements from people from this site has been life saving. Ladies u know who u r... Who else can we talk sbout this with right? So keep compressing and stretching... And hope for stabilization by one year. At least u dont have to aspirate any more right? Lol.


Hi there! 

I haven't seen your pics but I wanna share some info so you may find it useful:
I strongly believe that you will get an even leg with time! Since Dr.Park removes the muscle from the middle part so the muscle near the knees as well as the muscle on the lower calf remain as before. After this surgery, since the muscle is kinda paralyzed,  it gets atrophied and in turn it tends to shrink a lot. For this reason u can see that denty muscle and it has to be hard since it's your original muscle that is kept untouched! I would intuitively say the smaller natural calves you have, the more visible the remaining bulged muscle is. So since you have started with the smaller size like 34, it makes sense that you have the lower bulged muscle more denty. Mine is also more obvious on one of my legs that was naturally smaller for 0.5 cm. I would say it will be way more even once your muscles start to come out from the atrophy phase and get filled in that happens usually in month 4 or 5.


----------



## Scaredsilly

joo_joo2704 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I haven't seen your pics but I wanna share some info so you may find it useful:
> I strongly believe that you will get an even leg with time! Since Dr.Park removes the muscle from the middle part so the muscle near the knees as well as the muscle on the lower calf remain as before. After this surgery, since the muscle is kinda paralyzed,  it gets atrophied and in turn it tends to shrink a lot. For this reason u can see that denty muscle and it has to be hard since it's your original muscle that is kept untouched! I would intuitively say the smaller natural calves you have, the more visible the remaining bulged muscle is. So since you have started with the smaller size like 34, it makes sense that you have the lower bulged muscle more denty. Mine is also more obvious on one of my legs that was naturally smaller for 0.5 cm. I would say it will be way more even once your muscles start to come out from the atrophy phase and get filled in that happens usually in month 4 or 5.


Hi joo joo 2704
Thank you so much. That makes sense. Time will certainly tell i guess.


----------



## ffxlulu

wow Leela16!
your legs look amazing!!!! 

so happy for you!!!

how are yours joo joo?


----------



## Madisonthegreat

babyangel11 said:


> Hi Scaredsilly
> 
> What's your pre and post op measurements like?
> 
> Im past 4 months post op n coming to 5 months soon n still not recovered yet. My calf sizes fluctuate widely once i dont bandage.


Hi babyangel11,
I've finally decided to have my surgery with dr park in October.  Any advise?  And how are you doing?  What is your post op size?  Did dr park do lipo on your ankles?


----------



## joo_joo2704

ffxlulu said:


> wow Leela16!
> your legs look amazing!!!!
> 
> so happy for you!!!
> 
> how are yours joo
> 
> Thanks for asking! Mine are 31-32 currently and the stiffness is almost gone and I don't have any tightness most of the time that I wake up when we supposed to feel the most tight. But the nerve pain still comes and goes on the outer part of one of my feet and I can't even call it a pain since it's just an uncomfortable feeling other than the numbness. Dr.Park said that it will fade away on its own. I hope so!


----------



## Trendz

leela16 said:


> Yes, try to upload your pictures, I think It will be of great help to all on this forum.
> I think it is very important that you share your concern with the doctor and see what he thinks of it.
> Before the operation, Dr Park did warn me about the possibility of asymetry, bulges, etc... after op. We are all different so the results may vary from one person to the other.
> 
> 
> In such cases, and if the result after complete Healing is noticeable, he will fix it.
> 
> 
> I can imagine that the waiting game must be tough for you at times, as you have put much expectations and money into this project and just want to be able to move on with your life. But whatever the rest of your journey is, you will be fine, as I don't believe Dr Park being one of these doctors that hush you through the back door when something goes wrong.
> 
> 
> Right now, there isn't much you can do to magically make the bulge disappear, only time is required. Continue stretching, bandage well, drink heaps of water,keep your feet elevated, indulge in relaxing activities... And try to put all this on the back-burner for a couple of weeks. I remember when I got this horrible cramp that totally paralysed my left leg and made me suffer so much. I was very concerned that I would not regain normal function of my leg. I was panicking the first days then chose to focus on other things, then time did its work.
> 
> 
> Keep us updated.




Oh Leela, thanks so much for posting pics. I've always hated my thick calves, they're so out of proportion and everyone notices them. I haven't worn anything leg-revealing in 10 years! I'm so glad the op worked for you since that gives me hope one day I can do it too!


----------



## kiki12345

Hi Madisonthegreat, when are you going to have the operation? I've scheduled the op with dr. park at the end of Sep but I'll stay in Seoul till mid Oct. Maybe we can keep each other company if you are alone?


----------



## ffxlulu

joo_joo2704 said:


> ffxlulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow Leela16!
> your legs look amazing!!!!
> 
> so happy for you!!!
> 
> how are yours joo
> 
> Thanks for asking! Mine are 31-32 currently and the stiffness is almost gone and I don't have any tightness most of the time that I wake up when we supposed to feel the most tight. But the nerve pain still comes and goes on the outer part of one of my feet and I can't even call it a pain since it's just an uncomfortable feeling other than the numbness. Dr.Park said that it will fade away on its own. I hope so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! seems like your recovery is going really well! i'm super happy for you! 31-32 is definitely a good size!
> 
> I feel so happy whenever i buy a new dress or skirt!
Click to expand...


----------



## leela16

Hi ladies, 
just popping in quickly to give an update on my progress.
I did a second aspiration and nothing came out at all. I took a video and sent to Dr Park and he responded that I did it well and that I don't need to do the aspiration anylonger. Just continue stretching. My walking is ok now, better and better. The stiffness in the morning is lighter too.
I tried to play tennis the day before and i could not run yet but I could move around in walking quickly fine. I still have light bruises in the back of my knees. I still have slight trouble walking down stairs but it is getting better.


----------



## dreamx2

Anyone do this surgery in other korea hospital?i found a hospital call jelim , only need 2500usd , they claimed they done 2000cases at least, and they promise me they can make my calve smaller in100%, its attractive, it only half of cost when compare with oz, any guys can give me suggestion?


----------



## Little sparrow

dreamx2 said:


> Anyone do this surgery in other korea hospital?i found a hospital call jelim , only need 2500usd , they claimed they done 2000cases at least, and they promise me they can make my calve smaller in100%, its attractive, it only half of cost when compare with oz, any guys can give me suggestion?



Really!! Are they doing exactly the same type of 
Surgery as Oz clinic? If it is then great news for us. Stopping the monopoly of dr park charging us sky high price. I saw they have Kakao talk bit not sure if there's any in house English or Chinese translator.


----------



## dreamx2

It is a big clinic, surely they have eng and chinesetranslator


----------



## shinenim

I'm leaving to korea tomorrow to have my calves reduction done! I'll tell you all more when I have gone for the consultation


----------



## dreamx2

Support u , keep update


----------



## kiki12345

shinenim said:


> I'm leaving to korea tomorrow to have my calves reduction done! I'll tell you all more when I have gone for the consultation


Hey shinenim good luck! Waiting for your updates. I'm scheduled to have the op in late Sep and feeling nervous about it...


----------



## Madisonthegreat

kiki12345 said:


> Hi Madisonthegreat, when are you going to have the operation? I've scheduled the op with dr. park at the end of Sep but I'll stay in Seoul till mid Oct. Maybe we can keep each other company if you are alone?


Hi kiki12345,
My husband is coming alone to take care of me after the surgery; we can still keep each other company, it's always good to have someone that understands what we are going through. Best luck to you.


----------



## kiki12345

Madisonthegreat said:


> Hi kiki12345,
> My husband is coming alone to take care of me after the surgery; we can still keep each other company, it's always good to have someone that understands what we are going through. Best luck to you.


Oh how sweet! Lucky you


----------



## evachan

Hello, I am thinking about getting partial muscle resection in the U.S and looking for someone who actually had this surgery in the U.S.

I went to see Dr. Perry Liu and he gave me three selections to reduce my calf size. 

nerve ablation

nerve resection

partial muscle resection

I want to know if there is anyone in this forum had muscle reduction by him.

I saw a couple of messages of ppl who got nerve resection by him, but not with muscle reduction.

I wish I could do it in Korea where so many ppl had done this surgery so far. However I won't be able to fly to Korea to stay for 2 weeks realistically since I have 2 year old baby.


----------



## tncli

sexy legs said:


> as for the scar question, a bit darker, but hardly noticeable after about 2 years. before then, use concealer or wear stockings. I come on this forum once in a blue moon, so private message me, which goes straight to my email. I'm still on b/c I truly want to help those who aren't able to live fully as they live behind frumpy pants. for the first time in my life i feel feminine and alluring. it truly opens up another world.


hi could you tell me when you had your calf surgery and from whom.


----------



## flyingwind66

has anyone had neurectomy? if so then what were your before and after measurements and after how many months? how long did you find the recovery?


----------



## tncli

Wow, you're legs look incredible.  I have muscular calves and am very self conscience.  I do not feel feminine.  I do not wear shorts, skirts and short dresses.  I have difficulty fitting into long boots and tight jeans.  I hate the bulge.  

I am slim every where else except my calves.


----------



## babyangel11

Hi can i check - those gals who go to Dr Jong- how long do you gals have to compress for? Do you have to compress for like 6 months as encouraged by Park?

thanks!


----------



## Icecoffee

Good question babyangel. I would like to know too. 

I am 2 months post op and has stop compression. Size went up 1cm but stay the same for 2 days now. The only thing is the numbness or tingling feeling came back.


----------



## kiki12345

Icecoffee said:


> Good question babyangel. I would like to know too.
> 
> I am 2 months post op and has stop compression. Size went up 1cm but stay the same for 2 days now. The only thing is the numbness or tingling feeling came back.


What about scars, icecoffee?


----------



## vanitygirl09

Would sincerely love to hear from those who went to Dr Jong which I know is a lot fewer than Dr Park thus I would truly appreciate any information.

I've spoken to both doctors and they reply promptly with good English. Dr Jong is about $2000 cheaper than Dr Park. Though price is not the only factor, I enjoyed the things I've heard about him as well as much as I appreciate the information on his website.


----------



## vanitygirl09

I am more interested in operation with Dr Jong at this stage. I've sent him photos and my calves measure 38.5 and 37.5 right now. He said he predicts it will go down to 35cm so about 3cm reduction. Honestly, I'm quite disappointed with this as I don't know how it'd look like when its done. Dr Park I hear does more dramatic ones but its an issue of safety as well... Plus I don't want chicken legs as it'd look disporportionate to my thighs. 

I want to have it slender not necessarily really really small like models. What do you guys think? Do you think 3-4cm is enough? I am more upset at the shape of it now actually than anything. Like bulges out which I hate.


----------



## Icecoffee

kiki12345 said:


> What about scars, icecoffee?




Hi Kiki, my scars are not so bad. It is only 2cm long and I started using scar gel after 7 weeks post op. The scars definitely get lighter but I think will take more than half year to fully fade.


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi Vanitygirl

3-4cm reduction does make a big different. My pre-op is 38 and post op is around 34-35. I can see it is more straighter and slimmer. 

I think u will have to take into consideration about the incision too. Dr Park only cut 2cm long and Dr Jong is 4cm. To be very honest, it is already hard for 2cm scars to go away, i cannot imagine having 4cm scars. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kiki12345

Icecoffee said:


> Hi Vanitygirl
> 
> 3-4cm reduction does make a big different. My pre-op is 38 and post op is around 34-35. I can see it is more straighter and slimmer.
> 
> I think u will have to take into consideration about the incision too. Dr Park only cut 2cm long and Dr Jong is 4cm. To be very honest, it is already hard for 2cm scars to go away, i cannot imagine having 4cm scars.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for your reply icecoffee! Much appreciated.


----------



## vanitygirl09

Icecoffee said:


> Hi Vanitygirl
> 
> 3-4cm reduction does make a big different. My pre-op is 38 and post op is around 34-35. I can see it is more straighter and slimmer.
> 
> I think u will have to take into consideration about the incision too. Dr Park only cut 2cm long and Dr Jong is 4cm. To be very honest, it is already hard for 2cm scars to go away, i cannot imagine having 4cm scars.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thanks icecoffee. I saw all reductions are like 32cm and some pre op are 35cm! that worried me a bit but then I realised everyone is different. Really small calves would look very strange on me and I'd rather it just look slender rather than skinny because right now it is bulging out on the side like..a bomb waiting to happen hahahaha


----------



## vanitygirl09

Also guys, how long does it take to "resume normal life" for you? I don't have much time. About 10 days after surgery I can stay maybe even 8--9 depending on scheduling of consultations. Is this enough?


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi Vanitygirl 

Everyone recovery is different. I stayed for 11 days and it was enough. I have quite easy one as I went everywhere right the second day and I didn't stay overnight at the clinic too. Walking was slow but manageable. Around day 7 I started to walk more comfortably but get tired easily. 

I fully gained back my strength on week 7 and able to run around week 9.


----------



## ffxlulu

wow ice coffee!
congrats! sounds like you have a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## vanitygirl09

Well done icecoffee! So happy to hear it turned out well for you  keep us updated as this is a major surgery and always love hearing the result after months/years


----------



## babyangel11

vanitygirl09 said:


> Thanks icecoffee. I saw all reductions are like 32cm and some pre op are 35cm! that worried me a bit but then I realised everyone is different. Really small calves would look very strange on me and I'd rather it just look slender rather than skinny because right now it is bulging out on the side like..a bomb waiting to happen hahahaha


 
Hi vanitygirl09

I think if you think you might get skinny calves after operation, i think that would really be difficult n that should be your least concern. The issue usually is not slender enough post op n i dont think you should worry about getting too skinny calves post op 

My pre op were around 39cm left n 38cm right n now im around 34.5 to 35.5cm for left n around 35 to 36cm for right. I think that's not good enough frankly!! And that's after bandaging, mind you. When i dont bandage the measurements shoot up! 

But doctors like Park n Jong would tell you they have done their best already n this n that n that's the best and blah blah blah.

So frankly, if you are worried that you might get too skinny calves post op - that should be your least concern. You probably should think if you post op measurements are going to be satisfactory enough or not


----------



## vanitygirl09

babyangel11 said:


> Hi vanitygirl09
> 
> I think if you think you might get skinny calves after operation, i think that would really be difficult n that should be your least concern. The issue usually is not slender enough post op n i dont think you should worry about getting too skinny calves post op
> 
> My pre op were around 39cm left n 38cm right n now im around 34.5 to 35.5cm for left n around 35 to 36cm for right. I think that's not good enough frankly!! And that's after bandaging, mind you. When i dont bandage the measurements shoot up!
> 
> But doctors like Park n Jong would tell you they have done their best already n this n that n that's the best and blah blah blah.
> 
> So frankly, if you are worried that you might get too skinny calves post op - that should be your least concern. You probably should think if you post op measurements are going to be satisfactory enough or not




Fair enough! Those results wouldn't be too satisfactory to me either but hopefully the shape helps your overall looks a lot ! How do you feel now that it's all over? Have you spoken to your surgeon about it not reducing much? 

With whom did you get it done?


----------



## vanitygirl09

I'm leaning towards Dr Jong because I'm going to get my lips reduced with him as well but of the two surgeons, he promised me less reduction for my calves. Wondering if he would take out less than Dr Park vs safety/reason for less result ..


----------



## babyangel11

vanitygirl09 said:


> I'm leaning towards Dr Jong because I'm going to get my lips reduced with him as well but of the two surgeons, he promised me less reduction for my calves. Wondering if he would take out less than Dr Park vs safety/reason for less result ..


 
Hi vanitygirl09

Oh im stunned to learn that you wanted less reduction for your calves??? Are you Really sure that's what you want?? Actually this is the 1st time im hearing this bcos from what i understand & if im not wrong, even if the surgeon wants to remove more, they are limited by the amount they can remove unless you want a total excision of your muscles! But of course, you wouldnt want that bcos both Jong n Park are very against it. They only encourage Partial excision n not total.

Most if not all the gals here would want as much reduction as possible even for those gals whose measurements aint big to begin with such as 33cm to 34cm, etc. And i read about your measurements which i thought most gals would want Most reduction if possible. 

One of the reasons i went to Park was bcos Jong was thinking he might only be able to reduce around 2cm best for me.  To go thru such a long n traumatic surgery to have a 2cm loss is certainly considered too little for me especially my pre-op measurements are big to begin with. After coming to almost 6 months post-op im still not happy with my unstable & bulky measurements although the calves are smaller than pre-op. In fact, my post-op sizes are the pre-op measurements of many gals here. Lol. 

I feel you should re-think about wanting only minimal reduction for your calves. If that's the case, you might not want to even go thru such a traumatic surgery. Post recovery is certainly long n hard n with all the bandaging n initial aspirations, etc.

Plus not to forget it seems that the incisions done by Jong are longer than Park's. From what i heard, some of Jong's patients are still awaiting for the incision scars to fade despite many months post-op. That's another reason why i chose Park over Jong.


----------



## vanitygirl09

babyangel11 said:


> Hi vanitygirl09
> 
> Oh im stunned to learn that you wanted less reduction for your calves??? Are you Really sure that's what you want?? Actually this is the 1st time im hearing this bcos from what i understand & if im not wrong, even if the surgeon wants to remove more, they are limited by the amount they can remove unless you want a total excision of your muscles! But of course, you wouldnt want that bcos both Jong n Park are very against it. They only encourage Partial excision n not total.
> 
> Most if not all the gals here would want as much reduction as possible even for those gals whose measurements aint big to begin with such as 33cm to 34cm, etc. And i read about your measurements which i thought most gals would want Most reduction if possible.
> 
> One of the reasons i went to Park was bcos Jong was thinking he might only be able to reduce around 2cm best for me.  To go thru such a long n traumatic surgery to have a 2cm loss is certainly considered too little for me especially my pre-op measurements are big to begin with. After coming to almost 6 months post-op im still not happy with my unstable & bulky measurements although the calves are smaller than pre-op. In fact, my post-op sizes are the pre-op measurements of many gals here. Lol.
> 
> I feel you should re-think about wanting only minimal reduction for your calves. If that's the case, you might not want to even go thru such a traumatic surgery. Post recovery is certainly long n hard n with all the bandaging n initial aspirations, etc.
> 
> Plus not to forget it seems that the incisions done by Jong are longer than Park's. From what i heard, some of Jong's patients are still awaiting for the incision scars to fade despite many months post-op. That's another reason why i chose Park over Jong.




Hey I think you've misunderstood me. I want as much as possible off because like you, my pre op size is really big. I meant to say that I am leaning towards Dr Jong because we've been in contact a lot and I am going to him for lip surgery as well. Of the two, he quoted me a smaller reduction but that's not why I'm leaning towards him. I feel like both surgeons will take as much out as possible before it gets unsafe to do so so both surgeons will give me the best possible result post op that is possible without being dangerous. Plus it I go to TW I will have the support of my partner to look after me. That's why I'm leaning towards Dr Jong (not for less reduction) 

Either way, it is such a large surgery that I am seriously researching more about before going. I hear the pain is really bad from some people (tho some said it's not so bad)


----------



## Icecoffee

Vanitygirl, when are u planning to go? I don't know where are you from but if you can try to do it during winter. It will be hard to wear compression socks during summer. 

Don't worry too much about the pain. It is bearable and bring along some strong painkillers. The first 3 days I took the painkillers even I'm not in much pain. Lol..  Good luck


----------



## kiki12345

Icecoffee said:


> Vanitygirl, when are u planning to go? I don't know where are you from but if you can try to do it during winter. It will be hard to wear compression socks during summer.
> 
> Don't worry too much about the pain. It is bearable and bring along some strong painkillers. The first 3 days I took the painkillers even I'm not in much pain. Lol..  Good luck


Hi icecoffee, are you completely healed now? Doing exercise like before? How long would you say it took to come back to normal life? No bandpgdage or stretching needed?


----------



## Icecoffee

kiki12345 said:


> Hi icecoffee, are you completely healed now? Doing exercise like before? How long would you say it took to come back to normal life? No bandpgdage or stretching needed?




Hi Kiki, I'm not sure if I'm completely heal or not. For me it is healed but whenever I compressed it, I get swollen feet. That's all. 

I haven't start exercise but I'm planning to start this week. I can run (not very fast) and jump now and I'm 2 and half months post op. I have pretty normal life after 3 weeks. My recovery is fast and the only troublesome thing is compression and scars. I stop stretching since week 7 but whenever I remember I will do it for 1 min. Very rare tho.


----------



## vanitygirl09

Icecoffee said:


> Vanitygirl, when are u planning to go? I don't know where are you from but if you can try to do it during winter. It will be hard to wear compression socks during summer.
> 
> Don't worry too much about the pain. It is bearable and bring along some strong painkillers. The first 3 days I took the painkillers even I'm not in much pain. Lol..  Good luck




Aww you are so sweet! I am from Sydney! From my stalking, you are an Aussie as well hey  I am definitely in Korea for my face contouring surgery in Jan 2014 and whether I get calf surgery or not depends on my consultation as well see how time goes for my journey there. But weather wise, I will be in Europe for a year after Korea so it'd be winter if I do decide on the trip. 

As for your surgery, I'm really happy for you to hear that you are recovering so well. The feet swelling thing is a bit weird though but as long as nothing drastic. How do you feel about your post op result, the size and design of your calves now?


----------



## Icecoffee

I'm pretty happy with my post op results. I have PM you. Check your inbox. &#128516;


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Icecoffee said:


> Vanitygirl, when are u planning to go? I don't know where are you from but if you can try to do it during winter. It will be hard to wear compression socks during summer.
> 
> Don't worry too much about the pain. It is bearable and bring along some strong painkillers. The first 3 days I took the painkillers even I'm not in much pain. Lol..  Good luck


Hi icecoffee, I'm scheduled to have my surgery with dr park next month. You mentioned to bring strong pain killer; does dr park not provide it?  I'm very concerned bcos we can't get any strong meds without drs prescriptions in the US.


----------



## Icecoffee

Madisonthegreat said:


> Hi icecoffee, I'm scheduled to have my surgery with dr park next month. You mentioned to bring strong pain killer; does dr park not provide it?  I'm very concerned bcos we can't get any strong meds without drs prescriptions in the US.




He did provided me with I think 3 tablets. I just brought some along just incase. I took all the 3 tablets he gave me and also 2 tablets from my own. So in total I only took 5 tablets for first 5 days. I didn't want to only take painkillers after I feel the pain so I took it even I don't have pain. That's why I didn't suffer much beside tightness and weakness on the legs. 

I'm pretty sure you can get painkillers. Just tell the pharmacist you will have surgery soon. If u really can't, can always ask more from Dr Park.


----------



## Icecoffee

Good luck Madison.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Icecoffee said:


> Good luck Madison.


Thank you icecoffee.


----------



## flyingwind66

Icecoffee said:


> Hi Kiki, I'm not sure if I'm completely heal or not. For me it is healed but whenever I compressed it, I get swollen feet. That's all.
> 
> I haven't start exercise but I'm planning to start this week. I can run (not very fast) and jump now and I'm 2 and half months post op. I have pretty normal life after 3 weeks. My recovery is fast and the only troublesome thing is compression and scars. I stop stretching since week 7 but whenever I remember I will do it for 1 min. Very rare tho.



So good to hear you are recovering so fast, that makes me feel better about getting the surgery 

How's the exercising going now?


----------



## Icecoffee

Exercise is alright. I didn't have problems. When are you planning to do it?


----------



## flyingwind66

Icecoffee said:


> Exercise is alright. I didn't have problems. When are you planning to do it?



Probably fall 2016... it's expensive and I plan on staying for 3 weeks.  Hoping to find a couple travel buddies on the forums here!

For the people who have had this done, what excuses did you use at work? I considered telling people I got knee surgery if they asked.


----------



## Icecoffee

Just say you are going on holidays. If you are still limping, just say you hurt your legs. &#128516;


----------



## kiki12345

Just had my surgery done! Will share my experience ....


----------



## Nicole01

Will anyone direct me to the post of the former who shared her before and afters? If I remember right she had calf resection and posted pics in this thread.. Thank you


----------



## kiki12345

Nicole01 said:


> Will anyone direct me to the post of the former who shared her before and afters? If I remember right she had calf resection and posted pics in this thread.. Thank you


Just read all the previous posts Nicole! Lol


----------



## MelDestiny

Anyone heard of the Non-Invasive Calf Reduction (NICR)?  I am going for consultation and hopefully to get it done in 2 weeks time.  I hope it is effective. Will update.


----------



## kiki12345

6 hours post-op...I'm in pain! Hope this will be over soon!


----------



## vanitygirl09

kiki12345 said:


> 6 hours post-op...I'm in pain! Hope this will be over soon!




Stay strong and know this is just temporary ! 

When you get a chance, let us know of your experience (it will probably keep your mind off things) but make sure you take care of yourself first


----------



## kiki12345

Thanks vanitygirl...how soon did you start stretching? Amy just showed me but theres NO WAY I can do it now...it's so painful!


----------



## Nicole01

kiki12345 said:


> Just read all the previous posts Nicole! Lol


Okay lol it's a lot but I'll try


----------



## Icecoffee

kiki12345 said:


> Just had my surgery done! Will share my experience ....




Congrats Kiki. Now only have to concentrate on recovery. I only started stretches 8 hours after and I did it slowly alone. It is important that you try your very best to do stretches every half hour for 2 weeks. It is hard but worth it. Good luck.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

kiki12345 said:


> 6 hours post-op...I'm in pain! Hope this will be over soon!


Congrats!  Wishing you a fast recovery!


----------



## pcc1

Scaredsilly said:


> Hi pcc1
> I am thinking about calf reduction surgery with dr. Park in s. Korea. Your update is very helpful... Who did your surgery? Are you feeling better?  Did you ever figure out the cause of such pain/complication? I pray that you are all better now.
> 
> P.s. This is my second post. Somehow first got lost...


Hi 

I am sorry for the delay in replying, I am almost 2 years post op and I still have the same issue with scar tissue in the leg, it gives me daily tightness and pain and needs massaging every day but I'm trying to stay positive and am looking into myofascial release to help alleviate the discomfort, but once scar tissue sets into the muscle it is very difficult to break down.

I would love to hear from anyone else on here who has developed scar tissue post op and who has tried out different methods to solve the problem and what has worked?

I was wondering who has had a revision surgery and if you could please get in touch as I am considering going back as one leg is larger than the other.

Waiting in anticipation.

Thanks
x


----------



## pcc1

I noticed hardening of the muscle in one leg about 6 months post op, up until that point I wasn't aware of it as the leg was painful to touch and I was experiencing more nerve sensations and the calf felt frozen.  

I did stretch according to the instructions so this was unavoidable.  

The muscles in my legs have grown since the 5 month post-op mark (when they were at their smallest), they are now about a 1cm smaller than pre-op.  The shape is better than before but you can see muscle definition again now.

1 leg shrunk to smaller than the other but I am happier with my legs than I was before, but just not happy that I have pain.
x


----------



## kiki12345

Pcc1, did you do your operation with dr. Park? That does scare me a bit...but I know wveryone Is different. I'm day 2 post-op now...still in pain, but better than day 1. Trying my best to stretch but it really hurts...pain killer doesn't help either. But still I don't regret it...I've been hating my calvs for over 30 years...they were 39 and 38 cm pre-op. I never wore any shorts or skirts. Thanks icecoffe and everyone else...trying my best to stretch now, and will update...hope this is helpful for other girls!


----------



## pcc1

kiki12345 said:


> Pcc1, did you do your operation with dr. Park? That does scare me a bit...but I know wveryone Is different. I'm day 2 post-op now...still in pain, but better than day 1. Trying my best to stretch but it really hurts...pain killer doesn't help either. But still I don't regret it...I've been hating my calvs for over 30 years...they were 39 and 38 cm pre-op. I never wore any shorts or skirts. Thanks icecoffe and everyone else...trying my best to stretch now, and will update...hope this is helpful for other girls!


Hi, 
I was told wherever there is swelling scar tissue can form, scar tissue is the bodys way of trying to repair itself.  I've spent alot of money on physiotherapy and getting different opinions in the last year and the main bit of advice is to just keep up the stretching, stretching is so essential to keeping the muscles flexible to prevent the scar tissue forming and as soon as you are able to touch the area start massaging and with as much pressure as you can stand, just keep persevering.

The other two girls who had the operation at the same time as me are fine their recovery has gone well, so I am just unlucky.  I think some people have more of a tendency to produce scar tissue than others but I never knew that until the operation.  Like with any operation it is a risk as you don't know how your body is going to react, I felt exactly as you felt about my calves and nothing would have stopped me.

My scar tissue is just below the incision, it feels lumpy when massaging and very very hard, as it is a blockage I also get pain in the thigh and buttock, something I never thought about either.  It is the side that the most muscle was removed I don't know if this has anything to do with it?  

I don't regret what I have done as I hated my legs but I am unhappy with the fact that my legs aren't functioning like before.  My bad leg feels more unstable especically if twisting etc, and my job requires me to stand on my feet 12 hours a day by the end of the day I am very uncomfortable, the pain is not excruciating but it is feels like I need a strong massage to relieve the discomfort.  A hot bath does really help and then a stretch after that.  Because of my leg I have had to drop my hours at work and I'm now down to doing 4 days a week rather than 5.

I cannot predict how the next few years are going to go for me, apparently scar tissue does change, but every specialist I see says there is no real cure, massage is the first option then steroid injections are possible and lastly surgery but removal of scar tissue can lead to further scar tissue.  I'm going to continue preserving in my quest to get my leg better but I'd love to hear from anyone who has tried any of the above and if it has worked for them?  And I will keep you updated on my progress.

x


----------



## kiki12345

pcc1 said:


> Hi,
> I was told wherever there is swelling scar tissue can form, scar tissue is the bodys way of trying to repair itself.  I've spent alot of money on physiotherapy and getting different opinions in the last year and the main bit of advice is to just keep up the stretching, stretching is so essential to keeping the muscles flexible to prevent the scar tissue forming and as soon as you are able to touch the area start massaging and with as much pressure as you can stand, just keep persevering.
> 
> The other two girls who had the operation at the same time as me are fine their recovery has gone well, so I am just unlucky.  I think some people have more of a tendency to produce scar tissue than others but I never knew that until the operation.  Like with any operation it is a risk as you don't know how your body is going to react, I felt exactly as you felt about my calves and nothing would have stopped me.
> 
> My scar tissue is just below the incision, it feels lumpy when massaging and very very hard, as it is a blockage I also get pain in the thigh and buttock, something I never thought about either.  It is the side that the most muscle was removed I don't know if this has anything to do with it?
> 
> I don't regret what I have done as I hated my legs but I am unhappy with the fact that my legs aren't functioning like before.  My bad leg feels more unstable especically if twisting etc, and my job requires me to stand on my feet 12 hours a day by the end of the day I am very uncomfortable, the pain is not excruciating but it is feels like I need a strong massage to relieve the discomfort.  A hot bath does really help and then a stretch after that.  Because of my leg I have had to drop my hours at work and I'm now down to doing 4 days a week rather than 5.
> 
> I cannot predict how the next few years are going to go for me, apparently scar tissue does change, but every specialist I see says there is no real cure, massage is the first option then steroid injections are possible and lastly surgery but removal of scar tissue can lead to further scar tissue.  I'm going to continue preserving in my quest to get my leg better but I'd love to hear from anyone who has tried any of the above and if it has worked for them?  And I will keep you updated on my progress.
> 
> x


Hi pcc1 so sorry to hear about your scar tissues! How bad do they look? If it doesn't look too bad can you just ignore? Don't laugh at me but I thought about having bad scars and had this stupid idea of getting a tattoo there...of course very few people have tattoos there, I know...just being stupid. 
Day 3 post op for me...my left leg is healing better, don't know if that's because dr. Park took more out of my right leg...I still have sharp pain on my lower right leg and can't walk normally...but still I feel much better than day 1 and 2 already, and stretching has become much easier. Dr park said some patients went out for sighting seeing a few days after surgery and I don't know how they did it. I'm still limping.


----------



## babyangel11

pcc1 said:


> Hi,
> I was told wherever there is swelling scar tissue can form, scar tissue is the bodys way of trying to repair itself.  I've spent alot of money on physiotherapy and getting different opinions in the last year and the main bit of advice is to just keep up the stretching, stretching is so essential to keeping the muscles flexible to prevent the scar tissue forming and as soon as you are able to touch the area start massaging and with as much pressure as you can stand, just keep persevering.
> 
> The other two girls who had the operation at the same time as me are fine their recovery has gone well, so I am just unlucky.  I think some people have more of a tendency to produce scar tissue than others but I never knew that until the operation.  Like with any operation it is a risk as you don't know how your body is going to react, I felt exactly as you felt about my calves and nothing would have stopped me.
> 
> My scar tissue is just below the incision, it feels lumpy when massaging and very very hard, as it is a blockage I also get pain in the thigh and buttock, something I never thought about either.  It is the side that the most muscle was removed I don't know if this has anything to do with it?
> 
> I don't regret what I have done as I hated my legs but I am unhappy with the fact that my legs aren't functioning like before.  My bad leg feels more unstable especically if twisting etc, and my job requires me to stand on my feet 12 hours a day by the end of the day I am very uncomfortable, the pain is not excruciating but it is feels like I need a strong massage to relieve the discomfort.  A hot bath does really help and then a stretch after that.  Because of my leg I have had to drop my hours at work and I'm now down to doing 4 days a week rather than 5.
> 
> I cannot predict how the next few years are going to go for me, apparently scar tissue does change, but every specialist I see says there is no real cure, massage is the first option then steroid injections are possible and lastly surgery but removal of scar tissue can lead to further scar tissue.  I'm going to continue preserving in my quest to get my leg better but I'd love to hear from anyone who has tried any of the above and if it has worked for them?  And I will keep you updated on my progress.
> 
> x


 

HI pcc1

Forummer Sexy Legs had a revision done by Dr Park - you can read her posts and text her if you like 

If you go thru the posts there was another forummer who went to Park for surgery n then went to Jong to do revision on 1 calf. I cant remember her name but if you read thru (should be within the last 20 pages) - you should be able to find her.

Hope this helps


----------



## babyangel11

Nicole01 said:


> Will anyone direct me to the post of the former who shared her before and afters? If I remember right she had calf resection and posted pics in this thread.. Thank you


 

Hi Nicole01

Yes it's really useful if you go thru all the posts or at least the last 50 pages if you find that the topic is really too long. Lol 

You would be able to gather alot of information from there that you would find it useful if you decide to go for the calf surgery.

Hope this helps


----------



## babyangel11

MelDestiny said:


> Anyone heard of the Non-Invasive Calf Reduction (NICR)?  I am going for consultation and hopefully to get it done in 2 weeks time.  I hope it is effective. Will update.


 

Hi MelDestiny

If you read thru the posts, i think there was a forummer who went for a similar non-resection calf reduction surgery but in the end she also went for the calf resection surgery cos the results from the former were not ideal or not lasting. I cant remember her name though. You might want to read thru the posts.

Also if you read thru Park's articles in his website, he discourages people from going thru whether muscle or nerve ablation surgery for the calves. He explains the risks and the pros and cons.

I enquired about this non-calf resection surgery too with other clinics in Korea n later realise it has got alot of cons. I finally decided n settled on calf resection surgery with Park.

Hope this helps


----------



## babyangel11

Just a quick check with those gals who have gone thru this calf resection surgery - do you have this problem that the hairs on your calves are longer now after bandaging?

I notice that the hairs on my calves seem a tad longer after many months of bandaging. Not sure if it happens to anyone?


----------



## MelDestiny

Hi babyangel11


Thank you for your information.  I was trying to find out more in other threads but I probably missed it.  I will be leaving to Seoul next weekend, 13th Oct for my consultation and surgery.  I have already decided on the clinic to have my eyes, nose, fat grafting and calves done.


I have not gotten an exact idea of what I should do yet but I think I should be able to get a clearer idea when I am there.  I had a Skype consultation and it seem the NICR is one of the newer and better non invasive methods with no down time.


I will update when I get there.


----------



## pcc1

babyangel11 said:


> HI pcc1
> 
> Forummer Sexy Legs had a revision done by Dr Park - you can read her posts and text her if you like
> 
> If you go thru the posts there was another forummer who went to Park for surgery n then went to Jong to do revision on 1 calf. I cant remember her name but if you read thru (should be within the last 20 pages) - you should be able to find her.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you so much, I will read through those posts and gather information.

Just an update on my progress I start the fascia release next week, this is sticking small needles deep into the fascia  (similar to acupuncture) stimulating the areas and forcing a change to take place.  When scar tissue sets in it is hard to shift and what I was told you need to stimulate the area in this way to force a change to take place so I'm hopeful that this will ease the tightness a bit for me!

I'm intrigued by this non-invasive calf reduction break through!  Anyone have anymore information on this?


----------



## pcc1

Has anyone got an email address for sexy legs, please could you send it to me in a private message?

It would be so appreciated!!


----------



## kiki12345

One week post-op...feeling much better but still can't walk normally unless I keep stretching ALL THE TIME...I'm a bit tired of stretching...but know I have to. Left leg is feeling better than right leg.


----------



## babyangel11

pcc1 said:


> Has anyone got an email address for sexy legs, please could you send it to me in a private message?
> 
> It would be so appreciated!!


 

Hi Pcc1

PM Sexy Legs n she should reply you 

When you PM her i think she would be informed via her email n she can reply you.


----------



## babyangel11

MelDestiny said:


> Hi babyangel11
> 
> 
> Thank you for your information.  I was trying to find out more in other threads but I probably missed it.  I will be leaving to Seoul next weekend, 13th Oct for my consultation and surgery.  I have already decided on the clinic to have my eyes, nose, fat grafting and calves done.
> 
> 
> I have not gotten an exact idea of what I should do yet but I think I should be able to get a clearer idea when I am there.  I had a Skype consultation and it seem the NICR is one of the newer and better non invasive methods with no down time.
> 
> 
> I will update when I get there.


 

Hi MelDestiny

Yes would be great if you could update us about this NICR method. I dont mind to hear about it despite i have already gone for my calf resection surgery.

This may be a little bit off topic but just to check which clinic in Korea have you set your eyes on for your few surgeries to be done? Which surgeon too?

All the best!


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Just couple more hours till surgery, I'm so nervous, can't think straight......


----------



## kiki12345

Madisonthegreat said:


> Just couple more hours till surgery, I'm so nervous, can't think straight......


It'll be done very soon dear. And be strong for the first few days!...


----------



## Icecoffee

Good luck Madison and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## babyangel11

Madisonthegreat said:


> Just couple more hours till surgery, I'm so nervous, can't think straight......


 
Hi Madison

All the best for your surgery! 

Keep us posted.

Cheers


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Thank you ladies!  It's 2am in Soeul; I'm lying in the recovery room, can't sleep....   Had my surgery at 10am, woke up in the recovery room around 2pm with awful pain.  The nurse gave me a shot of pain med in my IV which put me to sleep, woke up two hours later, still in lots of pain. Sent hubby back to the hotel around 6pm, poor thing hasn't eaten all day, told him to get something to eat and some very needed rest.  So I'm here alone.....  Did my first stretching around 9pm, OMG, I was so nauseous, the nurse told me it's from the pain and to lie down, no more stretching till tomorrow. 
Questions for the ladies who had the surgery...is it normal to feel this much pain?  It seems the pain meds that they gave me doesn't do much.  Any suggestions as what to do?  Thank you for all of your support.


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi Madison

Everyone is so different. I didn't have much pain but in saying that.. I took pain killers even I feel no pain. LOL. So if you want, you can take pain killers 3 times a day for the first 3 days. That's what I did.


----------



## kiki12345

I was in a lot of pain too! But 1.5 weeks post op I feel much better! Hold on there!


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Thank you icecoffee and kiki12345!  I'm in much lesser pain today, however, I'm totally freckling out....I took off the bandage ealier...it looks deformed....it looks like some animal had taken a big bite in the middle part of my leg.  The top and the bottom are much bigger than the middle where the muscle is removed.  Is this normal?


----------



## Icecoffee

I think it is pretty normal and it will get better. Mine wasn't so bad though. It is also depending on how much has been removed. Did u measure it?


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Icecoffee said:


> I think it is pretty normal and it will get better. Mine wasn't so bad though. It is also depending on how much has been removed. Did u measure it?


Hi icecoffee, I haven't measure it....just really scared me when I took the bandage off this morning.  The part where the muscle is removed is totally sunken in, depressed. My legs do not look straight, it looks like someone cut a piece of my leg off right in the middle.


----------



## kiki12345

Madisonthegreat said:


> Hi icecoffee, I haven't measure it....just really scared me when I took the bandage off this morning.  The part where the muscle is removed is totally sunken in, depressed. My legs do not look straight, it looks like someone cut a piece of my leg off right in the middle.


Why did you take the bandage off? I didn't take it off till 4 day post op...my left leg looks fine with the ugly bulge gone, right leg still swollen but in general I think the shape is ok....I think you should just give it a bit more time...be patient and stretch!


----------



## Madisonthegreat

kiki12345 said:


> Why did you take the bandage off? I didn't take it off till 4 day post op...my left leg looks fine with the ugly bulge gone, right leg still swollen but in general I think the shape is ok....I think you should just give it a bit more time...be patient and stretch!


I took it off to shower, dr park gave me the okay, it's 2 day post op for me.  I hope park can provide some answers when I see him tomorrow.


----------



## Icecoffee

Madison, it is normal. U will see the different in 7-10 days. Don't worry.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Icecoffee said:


> Madison, it is normal. U will see the different in 7-10 days. Don't worry.


Thank you icecoffee!  I really hope so.


----------



## kiki12345

Had my last checkup with Dr. Park...I can't wait to go home now...I'm bored! I guess I got lucky...dr park found no fluid in my legs. He tried aspiration quite a few times but no fluid. I'm so relieved because I don't think I'm able to stick a needle in my leg...my left leg is almost completed recovered. My right leg is still swollen and have sharp nerve pain in the morning, but in general I feel better every day...guess that's not too bad since I'm not even 2 weeks post op yet...measurement: left leg 2 cm down and right leg 2.5 cm down. now I'm thinking about buying pretty boots already....


----------



## Beryltran04

pcc1 said:


> Hi,
> I was told wherever there is swelling scar tissue can form, scar tissue is the bodys way of trying to repair itself.  I've spent alot of money on physiotherapy and getting different opinions in the last year and the main bit of advice is to just keep up the stretching, stretching is so essential to keeping the muscles flexible to prevent the scar tissue forming and as soon as you are able to touch the area start massaging and with as much pressure as you can stand, just keep persevering.
> 
> The other two girls who had the operation at the same time as me are fine their recovery has gone well, so I am just unlucky.  I think some people have more of a tendency to produce scar tissue than others but I never knew that until the operation.  Like with any operation it is a risk as you don't know how your body is going to react, I felt exactly as you felt about my calves and nothing would have stopped me.
> 
> My scar tissue is just below the incision, it feels lumpy when massaging and very very hard, as it is a blockage I also get pain in the thigh and buttock, something I never thought about either.  It is the side that the most muscle was removed I don't know if this has anything to do with it?
> 
> I don't regret what I have done as I hated my legs but I am unhappy with the fact that my legs aren't functioning like before.  My bad leg feels more unstable especically if twisting etc, and my job requires me to stand on my feet 12 hours a day by the end of the day I am very uncomfortable, the pain is not excruciating but it is feels like I need a strong massage to relieve the discomfort.  A hot bath does really help and then a stretch after that.  Because of my leg I have had to drop my hours at work and I'm now down to doing 4 days a week rather than 5.
> 
> I cannot predict how the next few years are going to go for me, apparently scar tissue does change, but every specialist I see says there is no real cure, massage is the first option then steroid injections are possible and lastly surgery but removal of scar tissue can lead to further scar tissue.  I'm going to continue preserving in my quest to get my leg better but I'd love to hear from anyone who has tried any of the above and if it has worked for them?  And I will keep you updated on my progress.
> 
> x


Hi pcc1.

Sorry to hear that you're still having pain  Keep fighting and hopefully you'll feel better. 
Did the doctors tell you why you have a scar tissue? Any explanation or recommendation from Dr. Park at all? (you had your surgery with him, didn't you?)


----------



## Beryltran04

Hi guys,

I'm going to Korea this December (20th). Anyone else going there that time? I might be able to stay in Korea for less than a week. Will that be a big problem? 
Also, I've been following the forum and one issue remains scaring me is the potential of having a scar tissue   did anyone talk to Dr. Park about that?


----------



## vanitygirl09

Honestly I think you need at least 2 weeks for calf surgery. Maybe a bit less but less than a week for recovery is a little too risky for my taste as its a huge surgery, you might not be able to walk easily by that stage and need more supervision. Also what if something goes wrong? 
That's just my opinion x


----------



## kiki12345

Beryltran04 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm going to Korea this December (20th). Anyone else going there that time? I might be able to stay in Korea for less than a week. Will that be a big problem?
> Also, I've been following the forum and one issue remains scaring me is the potential of having a scar tissue   did anyone talk to Dr. Park about that?


I agree with vanitygirl...less than one week is really too short...aspiration happens on second week and you'll need dr. Park's instructions how to do it.


----------



## Icecoffee

Yes, definitely need at least 12-14 days.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

kiki12345 said:


> Had my last checkup with Dr. Park...I can't wait to go home now...I'm bored! I guess I got lucky...dr park found no fluid in my legs. He tried aspiration quite a few times but no fluid. I'm so relieved because I don't think I'm able to stick a needle in my leg...my left leg is almost completed recovered. My right leg is still swollen and have sharp nerve pain in the morning, but in general I feel better every day...guess that's not too bad since I'm not even 2 weeks post op yet...measurement: left leg 2 cm down and right leg 2.5 cm down. now I'm thinking about buying pretty boots already....


Have a safe flight home tomorrow!  It was great meeting you and thanks for sharing your experience with my husband and I.  And maybe now he doesn't think I'm so crazy for flying all that way to have the surgery.  LOL!


----------



## kiki12345

Madisonthegreat said:


> Have a safe flight home tomorrow!  It was great meeting you and thanks for sharing your experience with my husband and I.  And maybe now he doesn't think I'm so crazy for flying all that way to have the surgery.  LOL!


Haha great meeting you and your hubby. It's so sweet of him to be with you all this time...I wish you all the best and a very fast recovery! Email me if you need anything, and I will continue to share my experience here...


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Day 4 post-op.  My legs are super swollen today...went shopping after my visit with dr park yesterday...think I over did it.   Stretching is getting easier, but still hurts a little.  Legs get stiff if I sit for awhile.  Still walking funny but I can definitely walk better after stretching.  Had leg cramps for the first time today, not sure if it's related to the activities yesterday so I took it easy and stayed in.  The shape of my legs are improving, dr park said they are just very swollen and it's totally normal, not to worry. 
Btw, I want to take a tour, any suggestions?


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Will do. Hope you score lots of fabulous boots!


----------



## babyangel11

Beryltran04 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm going to Korea this December (20th). Anyone else going there that time? I might be able to stay in Korea for less than a week. Will that be a big problem?
> Also, I've been following the forum and one issue remains scaring me is the potential of having a scar tissue   did anyone talk to Dr. Park about that?


 
Hi Berytran04

I think to stay for less than 1 week for the calf reduction surgery may be too short. I recall vaguely that someone went to Jong in Taiwan n stayed for around 8 days. 

I think it's best to check with the surgeon whom you intend to do the surgery with but from what i went thru i would think less than 1 week is not ideal.

Hope this helps.

cheers


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Icecoffee said:


> Madison, it is normal. U will see the different in 7-10 days. Don't worry.


Hi icecoffee!  Today is day 5 post-op, I'm having lots of trouble stretching, had to take a pain killer.  Back of my thigh is very swollen....it wasn't like that till today.  I took it easy and stayed in yesterday, don't know if the inactivities caused it.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi Madison

I never have pain around my thighs so I'm not sure if that's related to inactivities. No matter how hard, it is very important u stretch the first 10 days every 30 mins. Stretching can help to reduce discomfort or pain.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

Icecoffee said:


> Hi Madison
> 
> I never have pain around my thighs so I'm not sure if that's related to inactivities. No matter how hard, it is very important u stretch the first 10 days every 30 mins. Stretching can help to reduce discomfort or pain.


Thank you icecoffee, I'll stretch more.


----------



## Beryltran04

vanitygirl09 said:


> Honestly I think you need at least 2 weeks for calf surgery. Maybe a bit less but less than a week for recovery is a little too risky for my taste as its a huge surgery, you might not be able to walk easily by that stage and need more supervision. Also what if something goes wrong?
> That's just my opinion x


Hi vanitygirl09... I will have around 3 weeks not working. It's just that I can't be in Korea too long cuz I'm coming back home to visit my family as well. So you're saying that 2 weeks staying in Korean is necessary?


----------



## vanitygirl09

I've spoken heaps to Dr Jong and Dr Park about these surgeries. I think at least 10 days is necessary; 2 weeks would be ideal. I mean, in the most likely event you will be able to walk around by the 7 day mark with just a bit of trouble. There's been a few girls I've spoken who said they can go walking fine after a few days! But then I've read just as many girls on here they are not able to walk for more than 30 mins around the 7 days mark (you can read some yourself if you go through a few pages on this thread). It would be great if you are like the former who can walk like nothing happened. But what if you can't? What if you can't walk for more than 30 mins without pain? The airport is not exactly the most relaxing place, you will need to do stretches too around that stage is important for stretches. And in case of any complication, your doctor is there. 

I understand completely how impatient you might be too. Trust me- I've hated my legs ever since I even knew what legs were!! But this is a major operation, and you deserve the safest possible outcome. At the end of the day, it's all up to you. I'm taking some time out to write you this essay because I really don't want anything to go wrong - minimise even the possibility of it. As I said, it's up to you! You can read experiences on this thread of girls who have been through it. See their 7 days mark and think "does it sound like she will be able to fly back today or tomorrow". And let yourself do the deciding! 

Good luck in whatever you choose hun x


----------



## kiki12345

Week 2 post-op: I almost have no problems walking now, except after I get up in the morning right leg still a bit tight, but can stretch easily. Can't wait to exercise...yesterday I put on short skirts in front of mirror...I almost cried. I haven't worn skirts for ages, and now I'm finally feeling confident to wear them. Oh well, not yet since I'm still wearing bandages but in a few months...I'm in a good mood, for sure. LOL


----------



## babyangel11

kiki12345 said:


> Week 2 post-op: I almost have no problems walking now, except after I get up in the morning right leg still a bit tight, but can stretch easily. Can't wait to exercise...yesterday I put on short skirts in front of mirror...I almost cried. I haven't worn skirts for ages, and now I'm finally feeling confident to wear them. Oh well, not yet since I'm still wearing bandages but in a few months...I'm in a good mood, for sure. LOL


 
Hi kiki12345

Oh thats good news! 

What are your pre-op n post-op measurements?

You seem to have a speedy recovery! Congrats!


----------



## Madisonthegreat

kiki12345 said:


> Week 2 post-op: I almost have no problems walking now, except after I get up in the morning right leg still a bit tight, but can stretch easily. Can't wait to exercise...yesterday I put on short skirts in front of mirror...I almost cried. I haven't worn skirts for ages, and now I'm finally feeling confident to wear them. Oh well, not yet since I'm still wearing bandages but in a few months...I'm in a good mood, for sure. LOL


Congrats!  So happy for u. Today is day 7 for me, still have trouble walking, but I'm going to be patient and doing my stretching.


----------



## kiki12345

babyangel11 said:


> Hi kiki12345
> 
> Oh thats good news!
> 
> What are your pre-op n post-op measurements?
> 
> You seem to have a speedy recovery! Congrats!


My pre-op measurements were 38 and 39.5 cm on left and right leg. Appalling numbers. Now they are 36 and 36.5 cm. (this is measurement for many girls pre-op!) the number doesn't sound like its a huge difference, but visually it is. My legs look much better, thinner and longer. I have absolutely no regrets getting this operation done!...


----------



## kiki12345

Madisonthegreat said:


> Congrats!  So happy for u. Today is day 7 for me, still have trouble walking, but I'm going to be patient and doing my stretching.


Are you feeling any better? I sure hope so...maybe you could go to DMZ...I went there last time I was in Seoul and it was fun. I'm improving a lot...almost feel like don't need the bandage anymore, but I'll listen to dr. park. I'm also stretching a lot less now, partly Because I have to work, partly I feel like its so easy there's no need to do too much of it. Hang on there!


----------



## lavin88

Hi all . Anyone visiting Dr Park in coming Dec ? I would like to have a companion when i am in Korea .


----------



## Beryltran04

lavin88 said:


> Hi all . Anyone visiting Dr Park in coming Dec ? I would like to have a companion when i am in Korea .


Hi Lavin88, I'll be there around Dec 20th. When are you coming to Korea?


----------



## Beryltran04

vanitygirl09 said:


> I've spoken heaps to Dr Jong and Dr Park about these surgeries. I think at least 10 days is necessary; 2 weeks would be ideal. I mean, in the most likely event you will be able to walk around by the 7 day mark with just a bit of trouble. There's been a few girls I've spoken who said they can go walking fine after a few days! But then I've read just as many girls on here they are not able to walk for more than 30 mins around the 7 days mark (you can read some yourself if you go through a few pages on this thread). It would be great if you are like the former who can walk like nothing happened. But what if you can't? What if you can't walk for more than 30 mins without pain? The airport is not exactly the most relaxing place, you will need to do stretches too around that stage is important for stretches. And in case of any complication, your doctor is there.
> 
> I understand completely how impatient you might be too. Trust me- I've hated my legs ever since I even knew what legs were!! But this is a major operation, and you deserve the safest possible outcome. At the end of the day, it's all up to you. I'm taking some time out to write you this essay because I really don't want anything to go wrong - minimise even the possibility of it. As I said, it's up to you! You can read experiences on this thread of girls who have been through it. See their 7 days mark and think "does it sound like she will be able to fly back today or tomorrow". And let yourself do the deciding!
> 
> Good luck in whatever you choose hun x


Hi vanitygirl09

Thanks a lot for the advise  I'll definitely think about it more carefully then; will try to stay in Korea at least until the first aspiration and see how it goes.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

kiki12345 said:


> Are you feeling any better? I sure hope so...maybe you could go to DMZ...I went there last time I was in Seoul and it was fun. I'm improving a lot...almost feel like don't need the bandage anymore, but I'll listen to dr. park. I'm also stretching a lot less now, partly Because I have to work, partly I feel like its so easy there's no need to do too much of it. Hang on there!


Feeling better but still very swollen and stiff (especially when I first woke up). Have 2nd aspiration yesterday, dr park took out more fluid than the 1st, measurement are about the same as pre-op.  Dr park said not to worry, I'm just more swollen than most of people and it will get better.  I really hope so.  On a happier note, I'm glad to hear that you are doing so well. Best wishes!!!


----------



## kiki12345

Madisonthegreat said:


> Feeling better but still very swollen and stiff (especially when I first woke up). Have 2nd aspiration yesterday, dr park took out more fluid than the 1st, measurement are about the same as pre-op.  Dr park said not to worry, I'm just more swollen than most of people and it will get better.  I really hope so.  On a happier note, I'm glad to hear that you are doing so well. Best wishes!!!


I guess everyone really heals at difference speeds...before the operation I was prepared for the worst but I'm really surprised how well I have recoverd. I'm not even 3 weeks post-op yet...but I have no problems walking at all now, and my legs are not swollen anymore. I almost feel like I can take off bandages already. Today for the very first time I wear boots in my life...it feels AWESOME! Stay strong there I'm very sure one day you'll just feel how I feel now.


----------



## Madisonthegreat

kiki12345 said:


> I guess everyone really heals at difference speeds...before the operation I was prepared for the worst but I'm really surprised how well I have recoverd. I'm not even 3 weeks post-op yet...but I have no problems walking at all now, and my legs are not swollen anymore. I almost feel like I can take off bandages already. Today for the very first time I wear boots in my life...it feels AWESOME! Stay strong there I'm very sure one day you'll just feel how I feel now.


I hope I'll get there soon.  I can tell the swelling is starting to dissipated; it  took a long time but I'm glad it's starting to at least.  Walking is getting better, still hurts a little doing the stretch.  Guess I'm just a slower healer... Lol!


----------



## white.star

Is anyone going to Korea around early to mid December?  Would like to see who else is going around then.  Message me


----------



## white.star

Beryltran04 said:


> Hi vanitygirl09
> 
> Thanks a lot for the advise  I'll definitely think about it more carefully then; will try to stay in Korea at least until the first aspiration and see how it goes.



 Hi Beryltran04, what time are you thinking of going to Korea?  I am looking for someone to go with around early December.  Please let me know what your plans are.  Thanks.


----------



## crispycloud

white.star said:


> Is anyone going to Korea around early to mid December?  Would like to see who else is going around then.  Message me



Me! i can't PM, do you have kakao or can you PM me your contact?


----------



## white.star

crispycloud said:


> Me! i can't PM, do you have kakao or can you PM me your contact?



 Ok!  I will try to PM you.  I am still new ton this website, and trying to figure out how to PM.  I have added you to my contact list anyways.  Will msg you soon


----------



## white.star

I can't seem to PM for some reason.  If you would like to chat futher about going to Korea in early to mid December, please contact me here: atquim[at]gmail.com  Look forward to seeing some more fellow companions


----------



## kiki12345

Hey I wanted to ask girls who've done the operation: did any of of you notice there a chunk of muscle in the middle of your calf that becomes really hard? I wonder if it's good or bad...I'm almost one month post-op...skin under bandage itching like hell!


----------



## teenagedirt

Hi all,
Long time no see. Hope all your legs recover well!.
Found this website Grand Plastic Surgery in Korea with lesser down time, maybe you guys can check out and consider:
http://eng.grandsurgery.com/non-incision-calf-reduction3/
But a bit too good to be true: no scar and no bruise.
I have my operation done by dr Jong. 2 years and my legs function beautifully but recently I notice my right leg muscle grow out quite thick. I am sure Dr Jong will be more than happy to fix it for me but the thought of going thru it all over again is too much to bear. Well, good news is the bulk of muscle is definitely not as bad like before. Bad news is that I like to have no muscle at all.
Therefore the option from Grand Surgery sound great for me. Any feedback?


----------



## Beryltran04

white.star said:


> I can't seem to PM for some reason.  If you would like to chat futher about going to Korea in early to mid December, please contact me here: atquim[at]gmail.com  Look forward to seeing some more fellow companions


Hey White.star, I'm going to Korean on Dec 20th.
my email is lilawchefo@yahoo.com


----------



## Bingu

Hi all, wondering if anyone had experience with botox in calves, what kind of case is suitable for it, how effective, and what clinics offer this?


----------



## kiki12345

Bingu said:


> Hi all, wondering if anyone had experience with botox in calves, what kind of case is suitable for it, how effective, and what clinics offer this?


I've done Botox on my calves. It was a waste of money. Trust me, it doesn't work.


----------



## aanjz

white.star said:


> I can't seem to PM for some reason.  If you would like to chat futher about going to Korea in early to mid December, please contact me here: atquim[at]gmail.com  Look forward to seeing some more fellow companions



Hi! I will be in Seoul Dec 5 to 17 and would love to meet you if you plan on going around the same time. Please let me know and I will email you if you like


----------



## Madisonthegreat

kiki12345 said:


> Hey I wanted to ask girls who've done the operation: did any of of you notice there a chunk of muscle in the middle of your calf that becomes really hard? I wonder if it's good or bad...I'm almost one month post-op...skin under bandage itching like hell!


Dr Park told me to use calamine lotion for the itch.


----------



## lavin88

Beryltran04 said:


> Hi Lavin88, I'll be there around Dec 20th. When are you coming to Korea?


Hi Beryl, I will be in Korea 28th Nov-15th Dec . Possible for you to consider going during that period ?


----------



## vanilla_moon

Hi! I've been researching information about calf reduction surgery for quite a while now and finally happened to stumble across this thread


My calves measure around 37 cm and are really bulky and ugly...not feminine at all. From what I've been looking into Dr. Park seems to be the favorable choice for the surgery. 
So my question would be are some ladies here with a similar circumference who have already undergone the surgery with Dr. Park and are you happy with your results? Like, how are your post op measurements and does it make a big difference?

Thanks already in advance!


----------



## vanitygirl09

vanilla_moon said:


> Hi! I've been researching information about calf reduction surgery for quite a while now and finally happened to stumble across this thread
> 
> 
> My calves measure around 37 cm and are really bulky and ugly...not feminine at all. From what I've been looking into Dr. Park seems to be the favorable choice for the surgery.
> So my question would be are some ladies here with a similar circumference who have already undergone the surgery with Dr. Park and are you happy with your results? Like, how are your post op measurements and does it make a big difference?
> 
> Thanks already in advance!




I know there's a lot of information but the answer to your question has already been answered. If you shift through this thread you will find lots of people who have gone to Dr Park. A lot of them have your pre op size and other sizes too for more perspective. I have your size and it has helped me a lot in my research. And I'm always checking back on this thread now that I'm done reading through all the information already here  good luck


----------



## babyangel11

kiki12345 said:


> Hey I wanted to ask girls who've done the operation: did any of of you notice there a chunk of muscle in the middle of your calf that becomes really hard? I wonder if it's good or bad...I'm almost one month post-op...skin under bandage itching like hell!


 
Hi kiki12345

Yes im experiencing something like that too - such as there is a Bulge/Pop-up of Muscle inthe middle of my left calf n its quite hard. It has a weird shape too compared to the right. I have tried to compress it many times but it just wont go off 

Are you having it in both calves or 1 calf?

Did you check with Park?


----------



## babyangel11

vanilla_moon said:


> Hi! I've been researching information about calf reduction surgery for quite a while now and finally happened to stumble across this thread
> 
> 
> My calves measure around 37 cm and are really bulky and ugly...not feminine at all. From what I've been looking into Dr. Park seems to be the favorable choice for the surgery.
> So my question would be are some ladies here with a similar circumference who have already undergone the surgery with Dr. Park and are you happy with your results? Like, how are your post op measurements and does it make a big difference?
> 
> Thanks already in advance!


 
Hi Vanilla_moon

Vanitygirl is right - you should browse and read thru the pages/threads on this calf resection surgery cos there's really alot of vital information that you would find it useful if you decide to go with this calf resection surgery. 

if you dont wish to read thru all the pages lol, at least read thru the last 20 pages or so. Alot of the forummers who have gone thru the surgery have shared their experiences etcn it covers the queries/issues that you have brought up.

Hope it helps 

Cheers


----------



## kiki12345

babyangel11 said:


> Hi kiki12345
> 
> Yes im experiencing something like that too - such as there is a Bulge/Pop-up of Muscle inthe middle of my left calf n its quite hard. It has a weird shape too compared to the right. I have tried to compress it many times but it just wont go off
> 
> Are you having it in both calves or 1 calf?
> 
> Did you check with Park?


I only have the hard lump on right leg. It doesn't really show shape wise, but it hurts from time to time. My left leg is completely fine. Dr. Park said if I put a warm towel on it and massage the leg it will go away. Well I don't know how long and how often I'm supposed to massage it...how long have u been having this? Months?


----------



## vanilla_moon

Haha okay, thanks for your answers!


I guess I'll start browsing through this thread then - hope it will clear up some things


----------



## babyangel11

kiki12345 said:


> I only have the hard lump on right leg. It doesn't really show shape wise, but it hurts from time to time. My left leg is completely fine. Dr. Park said if I put a warm towel on it and massage the leg it will go away. Well I don't know how long and how often I'm supposed to massage it...how long have u been having this? Months?


 
Hi kiki12345

I have this weird shape of the middle part of the calf with muscle bulging out from the Side view ever since the surgery. Im coming to 8 months post op.


----------



## kiki12345

babyangel11 said:


> Hi kiki12345
> 
> I have this weird shape of the middle part of the calf with muscle bulging out from the Side view ever since the surgery. Im coming to 8 months post op.


Oh no! 8 months post-op still? What did dr. Park say?? I've been massaging it as he suggested but so far it's not helping...


----------



## Madisonthegreat

It will be 4 week post op in couple days.  Walking is getting much better but not completely back to normal yet. Going upstairs is good, but going downstairs is a different story.  My husband did the second aspiration and extract 8cc, guess there is more aspirations store for me...  LOL!  I'm glad that I went through with the surgery even though my legs are still swollen and it's early in my recover journey.  I slipped on a pair of tall boots couple days ago, can't believe the difference a couple of cm makes.  I'm a happy girl and can't wait till the day when all of swelling disappears.  For now, more stretches for me.......and patience.


----------



## kiki12345

Madisonthegreat said:


> It will be 4 week post op in couple days.  Walking is getting much better but not completely back to normal yet. Going upstairs is good, but going downstairs is a different story.  My husband did the second aspiration and extract 8cc, guess there is more aspirations store for me...  LOL!  I'm glad that I went through with the surgery even though my legs are still swollen and it's early in my recover journey.  I slipped on a pair of tall boots couple days ago, can't believe the difference a couple of cm makes.  I'm a happy girl and can't wait till the day when all of swelling disappears.  For now, more stretches for me.......and patience.


So happy for you!


----------



## babyangel11

kiki12345 said:


> Oh no! 8 months post-op still? What did dr. Park say?? I've been massaging it as he suggested but so far it's not helping...


 
Hi kiki12345

Park didnt ask me to massage. Im not sure if you and me are having the same issue or probably different?

I have even tried to bandage around that specific buldge very tightly but it didnt help 

The bulge kind of pops out a bit n it still does.


----------



## kiki12345

babyangel11 said:


> Hi kiki12345
> 
> Park didnt ask me to massage. Im not sure if you and me are having the same issue or probably different?
> 
> I have even tried to bandage around that specific buldge very tightly but it didnt help
> 
> The bulge kind of pops out a bit n it still does.


Hmm...does it hurt? Mine is in the middle of calf and it hurts a bit. I don't know how long I wait till it disappears...or whether it disappears at all...


----------



## Jon25

Hello People.

So I'm thinking about having the calf muscle reduction surgery at OZ clinic in Korea. I'm going to head over to Korea next February for over a year teaching English. Now I'm going to assume that most people on this forum who have had calf muscle reduction surgery have had the surgical procedure done on BOTH calves right? Well in my case, I'm thinking of doing it one just ONE calf 

Why just the one calf you ask? 

My right calf is much bigger than my left calf and this is due to a number of reasons. I believe the main reason is due to the fact that I have a leg length discrepancy of 2cm (Left leg shorter than right leg). I have never realised that one leg is shorter than the other until recently. My legs are pretty messed.. I have knock knees as well... 

I'd love to know whether anyone else has just had the surgery done on one calf and whether anyone can give me any general advice? This is a very big decision and I definitely will need to research more about this surgical procedure. 

Thank you for reading, 

Jon


----------



## earthhan86

kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?


do Stretching or yoga whenever you have time
or b4 you go to sleep


----------



## lu1u

Jon25: Hi!  I tried really hard to respond to your specific post, but to no avail.  I'm obviously new to this site, let alone to this forum, but I've been reading it for the past few days.  I wanted to ask when you thought you would be going in February to get it done, if you decide to get it done?  I am also planning on February, but like the beginning of the month.  How strange that a person wanting to go in February, like me, is also only wanting to do the one calf.  I also plan on just doing my right calf.  If you plan on doing this, let's coordinate it so that we can go in together since we seem to be in the same predicament!! 

Also, to everyone else, if I post short replies or messages, it's because I'm trying to get to the 10 posts.  Please bear with me.


----------



## Jon25

lu1u said:


> Jon25: Hi!  I tried really hard to respond to your specific post, but to no avail.  I'm obviously new to this site, let alone to this forum, but I've been reading it for the past few days.  I wanted to ask when you thought you would be going in February to get it done, if you decide to get it done?  I am also planning on February, but like the beginning of the month.  How strange that a person wanting to go in February, like me, is also only wanting to do the one calf.  I also plan on just doing my right calf.  If you plan on doing this, let's coordinate it so that we can go in together since we seem to be in the same predicament!!
> 
> Also, to everyone else, if I post short replies or messages, it's because I'm trying to get to the 10 posts.  Please bear with me.



Hello lu1u! 

Sorry for the delayed reply. You may have noticed that the website was down for maintenance so I couldn't make a timely response. 

Wow, first of all, may I ask you why do you also want to do it on one calf? I'm 80% decided on doing the surgery! I just need to consult the doctors and ask for advice before I take the plunge. Although I am going to Korea in February, I won't have enough money to fund the surgery immediately. Furthermore, I will be starting a job (teaching English) very soon when I get to Korea so I am not sure when I will find time to perform the surgery and take a break from work for recovery! I'm very happy that I can relate to someone regarding the issue with my legs/calves! Please keep in touch! My email address is jonathanchlaw@gmail.com if you prefer to message me via email.


----------



## Rinda10

I heard from my friend reducing calves is quite dangerous.. 
why don't you do stretching and exercise instead of surgery? it will be better i guess


----------



## lu1u

Rinda10 said:


> I heard from my friend reducing calves is quite dangerous..
> why don't you do stretching and exercise instead of surgery? it will be better i guess


Hi Rinda.  With any surgeries, there are risks, even in what may seem minor operations.  Most people here who have chosen or wants to do this calf surgery are here because they have probably tried many different ways to correct their issues before resorting to surgery.  I understand that you're trying to be helpful, but to most people in this specific forum, this may be our only option now--and having people tell us we should try other things, just seem a bit judgemental.  Please don't take this as some form of attack; I'm in no way trying to be rude to you.  I just wanted to inform you that most of us have come to surgery as some a last resort.


----------



## lu1u

Jon25 said:


> Hello lu1u!
> 
> Sorry for the delayed reply. You may have noticed that the website was down for maintenance so I couldn't make a timely response.
> 
> Wow, first of all, may I ask you why do you also want to do it on one calf? I'm 80% decided on doing the surgery! I just need to consult the doctors and ask for advice before I take the plunge. Although I am going to Korea in February, I won't have enough money to fund the surgery immediately. Furthermore, I will be starting a job (teaching English) very soon when I get to Korea so I am not sure when I will find time to perform the surgery and take a break from work for recovery! I'm very happy that I can relate to someone regarding the issue with my legs/calves! Please keep in touch! My email address is jonathanchlaw@gmail.com if you prefer to message me via email.


Hi jon25!
I'm just writing you here to let you know that I'm about to contact you through your e-mail.  Just trying to rack up some posts on this site.


----------



## Riel

Hey ya'll...I dont' know much about calf reduction but I've been thinking about it for a while.. I'm wondering if anyone knows what would but the most common side effect outside of the usual soreness? Not meaning to be negative but I just wanna be mentally prepare


----------



## flyingwind66

Hey is anyone here planning on doing a calf reduction and another surgery at another clinic in the same trip?  Do you guys think that would be possible?  Do you think going under general anesthesia twice within a short time would be ok? What about the stretching exercises while recovering from a different surgery?


----------



## babyangel11

flyingwind66 said:


> Hey is anyone here planning on doing a calf reduction and another surgery at another clinic in the same trip?  Do you guys think that would be possible?  Do you think going under general anesthesia twice within a short time would be ok? What about the stretching exercises while recovering from a different surgery?


 

Hi i would suggest maybe you should check with Park if you intend to go to him for calf and another surgeon for another major surgery within a short span of time. I think the surgeons would be able to provide you with a clearer answer as GA is quite major.

cheers


----------



## flyingwind66

babyangel11 said:


> Hi i would suggest maybe you should check with Park if you intend to go to him for calf and another surgeon for another major surgery within a short span of time. I think the surgeons would be able to provide you with a clearer answer as GA is quite major.
> 
> cheers



Yeah I'm reading up on GA a bit... I think if I did do a second surgery it would have to be only under local.  I don't want to get too much work done anyways, I'm a little worried about looking unrecognizable.


----------



## Riel

babyangel11 said:


> Hi i would suggest maybe you should check with Park if you intend to go to him for calf and another surgeon for another major surgery within a short span of time. I think the surgeons would be able to provide you with a clearer answer as GA is quite major.
> 
> cheers


Hi there,

Sorry to butt in but since I've just started my research on calf reduction, which Dr.Park are you talking about? What clinic? There are just so many Dr.Park's  Thank you!


----------



## iixpenguin

Botox is a good option, but it just makes the legs look less defined and muscular, so it appears smoother and slimmer. It's for prettier legs, not skinnier. Still works though (y)


----------



## eh5837

@missus_jung

Hi are you still on this site? Can I ask you a few questions about the surgery please?


----------



## kiki12345

Botox is a waste of money. Best thing I did in 2014 was to get this surgery done.


----------



## ChenL

Hello all,

it has been my pleasure quietly reading on and learning about everyone's experience or curiosity about the calves resection. I've just registered with the forum today. Would like to share that, I have recently scheduled with Dr. Park @ Oz for mid Feb 2015, and booked my ticket to Korea.
I'm excited, nervous... but definitely looking forward to tackle my New Years resolution this time, smaller slimmer calves!  
Will keep in touch and update after my surgery. However, thanks to all you girls' advice, I've bought the necessary items for my trip: wedge sneakers, arnica tablets for bruising, Pentaxyl Cream for scarring, Steri-strips for behind the back of the leg, and Calamine lotion for itching. Hope I got it all down...
All in all, I just would like to thank you for everyone's kindness in sharing experience, opinions, advice... very thorough and kind most times. So thank you and wishing everyone an amazing 2015, kicking those New Year's resolutions' ***. 
Cheerios!


----------



## ChenL

*To be specific: 
Calf reduction (Partial gastrocnemius muscle resection)


----------



## christy2

Hi teenagedirt,

Pleased to see you back on the forum.  You kindly sent me some photos of your legs quite some time ago now - they looked really good in terms of the shape although you were concerned about the scars.  When you say the muscle has grown out, I wondered what you meant exactly, does one leg measure bigger or is it obviously different in shape? Also have your scars healed well?


----------



## Jon25

Hello everyone,

I'd like to know, for the people who have done the calf reduction surgery, what background do you have? Did you have a job at the time of having the surgery? Are/Were you a student?

I ask this because I am worried that I will harm the recovery process by not stretching enough because of having to work. On the website, it says "The stretching exercise should be done every 30 minutes for about 5 minutes." and "The stretching exercise should be done for about 3-6 months."

How strict did you follow these set of instructions? It seems impossible to strictly adhere to these instructions whilst having a full-time job? 

Thank you so much in advance for your input!

Jon


----------



## babyangel11

Riel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry to butt in but since I've just started my research on calf reduction, which Dr.Park are you talking about? What clinic? There are just so many Dr.Park's  Thank you!


 
Hi Riel

The Dr Park we are referring to is from Oz clinic. Go check out his website. He seems to be one of the few surgeons known in Seoul who is doing this calf resection surgery currently.

The other known surgeon is Dr Jong from LR Clinic in Taiwan. 

These are the 2 common surgeons whom i heard of who are doing this calf muscle resection surgery.

Hope this helps


----------



## kiki12345

Jon25 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'd like to know, for the people who have done the calf reduction surgery, what background do you have? Did you have a job at the time of having the surgery? Are/Were you a student?
> 
> I ask this because I am worried that I will harm the recovery process by not stretching enough because of having to work. On the website, it says "The stretching exercise should be done every 30 minutes for about 5 minutes." and "The stretching exercise should be done for about 3-6 months."
> 
> How strict did you follow these set of instructions? It seems impossible to strictly adhere to these instructions whilst having a full-time job?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your input!
> 
> Jon


It doesnt have to be that strict. I'm 3 months post-op and I only stretch when I can...maybe less than ten times a day. Not ideal, but sometimes I forget, sometimes my job doesn't let me. Everything is fine so far...


----------



## lu1u

ChenL said:


> Hello all,
> 
> it has been my pleasure quietly reading on and learning about everyone's experience or curiosity about the calves resection. I've just registered with the forum today. Would like to share that, I have recently scheduled with Dr. Park @ Oz for mid Feb 2015, and booked my ticket to Korea.
> I'm excited, nervous... but definitely looking forward to tackle my New Years resolution this time, smaller slimmer calves!
> Will keep in touch and update after my surgery. However, thanks to all you girls' advice, I've bought the necessary items for my trip: wedge sneakers, arnica tablets for bruising, Pentaxyl Cream for scarring, Steri-strips for behind the back of the leg, and Calamine lotion for itching. Hope I got it all down...
> All in all, I just would like to thank you for everyone's kindness in sharing experience, opinions, advice... very thorough and kind most times. So thank you and wishing everyone an amazing 2015, kicking those New Year's resolutions' ***.
> Cheerios!


Hi ChenL! I just saw your post today and noticed you're going mid February. I was planning on going early Feb, but haven't scheduled yet. Would you be going alone? Do you want to try and coordinate so we can go through it at the same time? I have actually met Dr. Park and am confident he's the best choice as well.


----------



## lu1u

Hi jon25! I don't know if you emailed, but I haven't checked yet. I've been a lazy cow after all our holidays. I will be getting on that...tomorrow.


----------



## Jon25

lu1u said:


> Hi jon25! I don't know if you emailed, but I haven't checked yet. I've been a lazy cow after all our holidays. I will be getting on that...tomorrow.



Hey, haha, I was actually about to email you. I have my email in draft and hadn't finished the email. 
Are you still flying next month by the way? I think I'll fly around the 14th February.


----------



## Beryltran04

Hey guys, I just went through the surgery yesterday. I'm able to walk with some difficulty  any advise on cream, massaging or stretching frequecy during the first week?


----------



## ChenL

@ lu1u...

Hi! please forgive my delay reply, I just got back home from a trip.

I've already booked with Dr. Park, right after Lunar New Years and paid for all air tickets. Unfortunately, I can't make changes. 

There's a chance my mother may join me, it depends if she wants to stay longer at our other destination before Korea. 

I'm really excited, at the same time nervous, would be awesome to have a friend going through the same so we can laugh and cry together

Hope all is well your way. Remember to prep necessities before your trip: itching and scar creams, strips, pain killers, arnica by Nelsons for bruisings, etc... I also bough travel medical insurance to be on the safe side. Prepare for the unexpected: www.insuremytrip.com I chose Travel Guard, paid $90. 
I'm also scheduling my blood work to be done in the US prior to my surgery. 

I will be staying at the referred YoungDong Hotel for two weeks.  

Thanks @ lu1u for contacting me. I'm still new so unable to do PM. Take good cares for now!


----------



## dianna22

I have read maybe half these posts, really interesting.. didnt realise there were so many others in the same position as me. My calves measure at 41 cm. 
I have been researching for months but feel no closer to resolving anything.. Like most of you here it is a big part of my life and i am very conscious of them. (no skirts, shorts, dresses, ..). I havent found many forums which discuss as much as it has done here.. wow.. but im still a bit confused. 

It is my outer muscle which bulges, horrendously. its awful, really. Im fairly petite too. Is there any surgeon who performs dr parks surgery in europe!? seriously... women in europe must have this problem too, it cant just be korea.. 

This is what im wondering.. Why do dr parks patients only have one scar!? behind the knee? ..... Others I have seen, that have undergone the invasive muscle resection, also have a 4 cm scar going vertically up the calf at the back. 

I know ive heard some not too good things about nerve blocking but there are some surgeons sites which make a good case for it/ good before and afters. I think botox would be waste of time, too much upkeep? I need help.... someone please help me! Im very limited as to what i can wear.. restricted... ! If you want to post ur email I will add you and send pics?


----------



## Black Caviar

I posted around a year back where I had a selective neurectomy which initially met my expectations, however 18months on my right calf has a lot of compensatory muscle and my left calf has grown back (i believe it has accessory innervations to that muscle). I have contacted Dr Jong and am hoping to have a partial muscle resection to decrease the size of my left calf and address the contour irregularities in my right leg. Has anyone on this forum been to Dr Jong? If so can you provide any feedback?


----------



## Black Caviar

cutesnoppy said:


> Hi blossoms,
> 
> I had my done by Dr Jong last Dec. Here are my experience:
> 
> I stayed in Taiwan for 11 days
> 
> So What were you doing while recovery? Just stay at the hotel?
> Or you went out for shopping?
> I mainly stay in the hotel & rest. I brought along my labtop & DVD to watch. I only went shopping for food.
> And were you go for surgery alone? I went there alone.
> 
> The heels you wear after the surgery, are they in slope shape? 2 inch? or flat heel? I wore 2 inch platform for ~10 days than change to flat
> 
> And Were you worry about the surgery? How to make youself so ready for the surgery? I was very busy with my work before I left home, hence do not have much time to think much about it. However, when I arrive in Taiwan, I started to asked myself if it is the right choice. I started to get worried and I did think of backing up. What I did was to focus on the nice calves that I wanted & it helps me through.
> 
> To be sincere, my family are not agree with me to go...They said it seem dangerous. And I really feel sad... It is not a simple procedure and they are concern about you
> 
> I dont want to make my family worry, but deep deep in my heart...I really want to wear something which is not long pants, long skirt anymore. I know everyone here understand my feeling.
> 
> I just want to know whether anyone got warn/ forbid/ discourage...from your family. And how you pass through that time? Sorry, in this area is hard for me to advice. I did not inform any family members
> 
> All the best.


Hi Cute Snoopy,

Are you still active on this forum? I would love to get in contact with you and ask about your experience with Dr Jong.

Hopefully ill hear from you soon


----------



## ecclair_addict

Hi ChenL, looking forward to your updates after your surgery.


----------



## dianna22

Hello,

Where abouts is everyone from? Are you travelling far the surgery in Korea?


----------



## Black Caviar

christy2 said:


> Hi teenagedirt,
> 
> Pleased to see you back on the forum.  You kindly sent me some photos of your legs quite some time ago now - they looked really good in terms of the shape although you were concerned about the scars.  When you say the muscle has grown out, I wondered what you meant exactly, does one leg measure bigger or is it obviously different in shape? Also have your scars healed well?


Hi @Christy2, are you thinking of having surgery with Dr Jong?


----------



## christy2

Black Caviar said:


> Hi @Christy2, are you thinking of having surgery with Dr Jong?


 
Hi, yes definitely with Dr Jong ...I've been planning for some time now - have you made any plans as yet?


----------



## Black Caviar

christy2 said:


> Hi, yes definitely with Dr Jong ...I've been planning for some time now - have you made any plans as yet?


not yet but I've been in contact with him. i am thinking towards the end of the year how about you? I have sent you a private message


----------



## Black Caviar

b_nthie said:


> Sooooo im formerly yllom but as I havent used this thread in so long I completely forgot my user information. If anyone is interested in my "story" my posts can be dated back to page 80-ish.
> 
> Anyways, fast forward almost 2 years after my first surgery with Dr. Park, I am now 3 days post op with Dr. Jong here in Taiwan.
> 
> I originally came to dr. Park to correct a asymmetry problem. I waited and waited for the results to settle in but in the end, Dr. Park had not fixed my asymmetry and has seemed to worsen my original concerns. Dr. Jong dx is that Dr. Park may have over worked my medial calf (the part that bulges when you stand on your toes) and under worked the lateral side. In return, the bottom medial calf and the lateral calf grew to compensate for the loss in that bulge. Pretty much, the shape of my right calf was just completely thrown off.
> 
> So I finally decided to come to Dr. Jong as last resort. (I emailed Dr. Park and showed him pictures and he seemed to think my calves were perfectly fine....even though it wasn't just size now, but the shapes of my calves were different.) Anyways....my review of my whole process is that I should've came to Dr. Jong in the first place. Dr. Jong was VERY helpful, he was very thorough with all his explanations. Dr. Jong first made his drawings and took a look first, told me his thoughts, and then asked me if he had missed anything (he was spot on with all my worries). He and his staff were much more professional.
> 
> Dr. Jong had 4 nurses to assist and the anesthesiologist was flawless.
> Dr. Park had 1-2 nurse assist in surg. and the anesthesiologist hit a couple of wrong nerves in my legs which I braced for with Dr. Jong's anesthesiologist (and never happened).
> Dr. Jong surgical room was legit a surgical room, he was so serious about sterilization). Both clinics were bare necessity but Dr. Jong's seemed to be more up to standard.
> Post surgery..Dr. Park had a nurse that watched you overnight to help to pee or whatnot and you had a button to call for help.
> Dr. Jong used a catheter. COMFORT! After surgery on your legs, last thing you want to do is stand on your legs!
> Dr. Jong = NO ASPIRATION!
> Dr. Jong = uses ultrasound to look inside your calf muscles before cutting you up.
> Dr. Jong even gave me a phone so that he could reach me and I could reach him just in case.
> Recovery room was much more comforting too. Idk why but Dr. Park recommends elevating the legs and even the recovery bed is made so the legs elevate but Dr. Jong recommends laying down on your back completely...and my legs dont swell the way the swelled after surg with Dr. Park.
> 
> Only downside with dr. Jong is that the scar is double the length but at this point, I dont even care. Dr. Jong's surgical instrument is also long(-er, I suppose) because that's what he told me and maybe thats why he was able to reach further down the calf?
> 
> Anyways hope my review is helpful. Shoot me any questions if you have and I hope I will remember to check back on this thread.


Hi there

I am in the process of organising to go to Dr Jong. I am wondering how your recovery is going?


----------



## ChenL

Hi everyone, Happy Lunar New Year! 

Im currently in the Youngdong Hotel, going to be here for the next two weeks. My surgery starts this Monday. 

Im wondering if anyone is sharing the same fate as me?

Just had a consultation with Dr. Park, he was knowledgable and answered my many questions. He measured my calves to be around 37cm. My left calve is a little smaller. Which is normal. Our goal is 32cm. 
He could have pushed other surgeries on me but didnt. I appreciated that. He didnt comment on my nose, weight, or anything unnecessary I need to change to my body. 
He greeted me, asked about my flight to Seoul, then went to tell me more what to expect during and post surgery. I will be staying at his clinic overnight so his nurse can keep me company. He's offering that, most places doesnt. In LA, Cali; I would have to head back to my hotel. Dr. Park said once I followed all instructions and precautions, I should be able to go back to normal activities and see results in two months. Ive seen post op pictures of many calves, the scars are not very visible and results looks good. So thats comforting for me. 
His surgery room looks amazing, very high tech, and it looks out to Gangnam St, the biggest street in Seoul. Its not what I imagined a four walled room, claustrophobic. 
I asked Dr.Park how many calves muscle resection he have done, he answered over 700 and over 15 years. He also quaranties his work, his surgeries; if anything goes wrong. 
I wasnt charged any $ for consultation, which took 15 min or so. However I was supposed to put 10% down deposit on my 7.500.000 won. I will pay all this Monday instead.
All in all, I feel positive about this decision of mine, and will check in on this forum as often as I can. 
Take care everyone and again, Have an amazing Lunar New Year!


----------



## kiki12345

Good luck ChenL! I haven't been to this forum for a while. 5 months post operation everything is good with me. Scars are still visible but they should fade out as time goes by. Other than that, everything is good. My measurement was 38.5cm and 37.5cm before operation, now they are stable at 34cm both. I don't have much to complain...


----------



## dianna22

Hi ChenL, good luck and please post and tell us everything!!! Many people forget to log on after the surgery, keep in touch!


----------



## ChenL

Hi girls,
Thank you for the well wishes! I need them 

kiki12345- Its really comforting hearing of your experience. Im two hours away from my surgery, feels nervous, so your words are very helpful. 34cm right now... is that the final cm? 

Dianna22- I will definitely post as often as I can of my post op. 

Thanks again girls... will keep in touch.


----------



## ChenL

Hi every one, I had my calf resection surgery with Dr. Park @ Oz on Monday, I'd like to share my post operation for those who are interested.
Day 1 post op:

my calves surgery took around 2 hours, Dr. Park and 3 nurses sanitized themselves and worked together to put me under. My main RN Ami (Mi) even held my hand and braced my body to ensure my comfort. Coming to a foreign country alone for such a major surgery that many people wouldn't be able to comprehend why I even chose to do this surgery in the first place. I felt really at ease.

After surgery, they rolled a pink bed in to slide me over, and brought me into the overnight room for patients. I was able to eat 5 hours later. Ami ordered me Korean fried chicken and a coke. I paid her back. The two nurses kept checkingup on me. it's 11pm now, and Ami had changed into her pajamas and is also staying at the clinic to check on me. She just took me to the bathroom and then helped me stretch. It was not horribly painful, but a discomfort one rather not have. This surgery, costs nearly $7000, hotel costs $1200, airplane $800, food costs atleast $25/day ($400 total) for me since theres no microwave at Youngdong hotel. All in all... at this hour, I'm doing fine so far. Being alone and taking care of this procedure by myself is challenging, but its better than having someone here watching you. I'm able to go slowly to the bathroom and grab items from the fridge. Ask for atleast four extra pills to help your back and elevate your legs.

I feel Yong Dong hotel is not the best option, but I've already paid them for 13 days @ 90,000 won no breakfast included and only 1 bottle of water a day. So not much I can do. Their customer service is not good and after 5 days here, housekeeping is horrible. I found pubic hair in my clean new sheets, they didn't replace my toilet paper, didn't refill my tea, didn't wash my cups, nor empty my garbage can. Its one thing after another everyday. I would not recommend this hotel. 

Back to the surgery, I was told if I did my stretches every 30 min, I will be able to walk normal sooner. Stretching is quite uncomfortable but not too painful. So that is my goal.

At the moment, my calves are all wrapped up, I can't see anything. My feet is puffy, so I'm glad I brought a size 8 1/2 pair of wedges, rather than my usual size 5.5 wedge. So be sure to bring a bigger pair of wedge. Walking on flats is only recommended during stretches. Possibly a week or so later, I can switch back to my flats if I want to.

Day 2:
I watched movies throughout the night and woke u a few times. I tried to drink less water, so Iwont need to use the restroom much. 
I took some Arnica for swelling. Nurses checked in on me and left me  to sleep some more.My right leg bled through the wrap, so Dr. Park and nurses took me into the treatment room to unwrap and wrap it again. 
I did more stretches against the wall, with my stomach touching the wall, each time is painful and hard. Ami taught me another kind of stretch, to sit down as if I'm eating in the street and theres no chair. Ahh thats a hard one. I could only do half way, after third try I asked her if we can move on. 
I went back to my hotel at 1pm. Ami sent me off with antibiotics and pain killers. She instructed the hotel's driver to help me walk up the stairs and to the elevator, he mainly just walked my backpack up the stairs and to the elevator for me. While watching me taking baby steps from afar.  Yong Dong hotel have a menu for plastic surgery's patients. I requested it and they gave it to me. Everything is between $6-12. So you need to ask for the menu. If ordered the outside menu, you need to pay cash only. If at hotel, you can pay later or on credit card.
I tried to rest and sleep alot today, watch movies online. I ate a cup noodle, because I dont want to deal with calling front desk for room service. Sleeping; I tried to switch position, sleeping on back with elevated legs and stomach stretching the legs, both helps. 
Day 3: 
I woke up off and on, tried to watch more movies to keep my mind off the discomfort. Bed rest is the best remedy, and probably the only thing you can do right now.
I tried to challenge myself by walking on flats, however walking on my wedges is more comfortable. I tried to do more stretches, but its still hard and painful. I ate once today, i called front desk for room service, the "outside" menu, because it's cheaper and better meal options. It arrived in 20 minutes, a man delivered it and I paid him cash.
I've stocked up on cup noodles and bread, and drinks; however I'm running out of drinks already. So heads up, buy more variety of drinks you like to drink and lots of fruits. It helps you stay hydrated in the hotel room. My first post-op appointment with Dr. Park is tomorrow. 
My legs are still wrapped, I have not seen results so cannot comment as of yet. 
*For those wanting to share hotels, I'm not sure this hotel has two beds. Best to check first, their rooms are quite small. And do request a room next to the elevator. I got mine the second day. 

As days goes by, more updates to follow... thanks for everyones' time. Have a good day.


----------



## Black Caviar

ChenL said:


> Hi every one, I had my calf resection surgery with Dr. Park @ Oz on Monday, I'd like to share my post operation for those who are interested.
> Day 1 post op:
> 
> my calves surgery took around 2 hours, Dr. Park and 3 nurses sanitized themselves and worked together to put me under. My main RN Ami (Mi) even held my hand and braced my body to ensure my comfort. Coming to a foreign country alone for such a major surgery that many people wouldn't be able to comprehend why I even chose to do this surgery in the first place. I felt really at ease.
> 
> After surgery, they rolled a pink bed in to slide me over, and brought me into the overnight room for patients. I was able to eat 5 hours later. Ami ordered me Korean fried chicken and a coke. I paid her back. The two nurses kept checkingup on me. it's 11pm now, and Ami had changed into her pajamas and is also staying at the clinic to check on me. She just took me to the bathroom and then helped me stretch. It was not horribly painful, but a discomfort one rather not have. This surgery, costs nearly $7000, hotel costs $1200, airplane $800, food costs atleast $25/day ($400 total) for me since theres no microwave at Youngdong hotel. All in all... at this hour, I'm doing fine so far. Being alone and taking care of this procedure by myself is challenging, but its better than having someone here watching you. I'm able to go slowly to the bathroom and grab items from the fridge. Ask for atleast four extra pills to help your back and elevate your legs.
> 
> I feel Yong Dong hotel is not the best option, but I've already paid them for 13 days @ 90,000 won no breakfast included and only 1 bottle of water a day. So not much I can do. Their customer service is not good and after 5 days here, housekeeping is horrible. I found pubic hair in my clean new sheets, they didn't replace my toilet paper, didn't refill my tea, didn't wash my cups, nor empty my garbage can. Its one thing after another everyday. I would not recommend this hotel.
> 
> Back to the surgery, I was told if I did my stretches every 30 min, I will be able to walk normal sooner. Stretching is quite uncomfortable but not too painful. So that is my goal.
> 
> At the moment, my calves are all wrapped up, I can't see anything. My feet is puffy, so I'm glad I brought a size 8 1/2 pair of wedges, rather than my usual size 5.5 wedge. So be sure to bring a bigger pair of wedge. Walking on flats is only recommended during stretches. Possibly a week or so later, I can switch back to my flats if I want to.
> 
> Day 2:
> I watched movies throughout the night and woke u a few times. I tried to drink less water, so Iwont need to use the restroom much.
> I took some Arnica for swelling. Nurses checked in on me and left me  to sleep some more.My right leg bled through the wrap, so Dr. Park and nurses took me into the treatment room to unwrap and wrap it again.
> I did more stretches against the wall, with my stomach touching the wall, each time is painful and hard. Ami taught me another kind of stretch, to sit down as if I'm eating in the street and theres no chair. Ahh thats a hard one. I could only do half way, after third try I asked her if we can move on.
> I went back to my hotel at 1pm. Ami sent me off with antibiotics and pain killers. She instructed the hotel's driver to help me walk up the stairs and to the elevator, he mainly just walked my backpack up the stairs and to the elevator for me. While watching me taking baby steps from afar.  Yong Dong hotel have a menu for plastic surgery's patients. I requested it and they gave it to me. Everything is between $6-12. So you need to ask for the menu. If ordered the outside menu, you need to pay cash only. If at hotel, you can pay later or on credit card.
> I tried to rest and sleep alot today, watch movies online. I ate a cup noodle, because I dont want to deal with calling front desk for room service. Sleeping; I tried to switch position, sleeping on back with elevated legs and stomach stretching the legs, both helps.
> Day 3:
> I woke up off and on, tried to watch more movies to keep my mind off the discomfort. Bed rest is the best remedy, and probably the only thing you can do right now.
> I tried to challenge myself by walking on flats, however walking on my wedges is more comfortable. I tried to do more stretches, but its still hard and painful. I ate once today, i called front desk for room service, the "outside" menu, because it's cheaper and better meal options. It arrived in 20 minutes, a man delivered it and I paid him cash.
> I've stocked up on cup noodles and bread, and drinks; however I'm running out of drinks already. So heads up, buy more variety of drinks you like to drink and lots of fruits. It helps you stay hydrated in the hotel room. My first post-op appointment with Dr. Park is tomorrow.
> My legs are still wrapped, I have not seen results so cannot comment as of yet.
> *For those wanting to share hotels, I'm not sure this hotel has two beds. Best to check first, their rooms are quite small. And do request a room next to the elevator. I got mine the second day.
> 
> As days goes by, more updates to follow... thanks for everyones' time. Have a good day.


Hi @ChenL,
How is your recovery going?
Hope your ok! Please post an update when you have a chance


----------



## ChenL

POST-OP CONTINUES...

Day4:
I went in for my first Check Up with Dr. Park. They re-bandaged my calves again.  Everything looks good except I haven't stretched correctly so one of the RN helped me stretched correctly again. I felt sweaty, nauseous, and dizzy. She said it was normal. My right leg is still more swollen than my left. My muscles were so stiff. After my 1 hour appointment with Dr. Park and RN, I went back to the hotel and did more stretches. Stayed in all day, I ordered outside room service again. Took lots of meds, hard time sleeping still.

Day 5: 
It's getting hard to sleep, my right leg is constantly numb and swelling. The stretches are getting easier but still unpleasant, I really need and want to the stretches. IF you stretched correctly, you are able to walk better. Do you stretches correctly ladies: lower stomach touching the wall, with you legs together and 5-7 inches from the wall. I stayed in all day again, I just wanted to concentrate on rests and stretches. 

Day 6: Dr. Visit Post Op #2
I got 4 hours of sleep, my right leg is giving me much discomfort: swollen, numbness. I haven't felt any skin itching yet, just numbness. I had a hard time getting out of bed, doing stretches this morning. I told RN Ami and Dr. Park, they gave me a shot to help with the swelling, Ami even use oil and massage my right calves for 15 min or so. It was so kind of her. She said it will help with the swelling. Ami also helped me with stretching again and again. Dr. Park recommend elevating the legs and warm towel on right calves. As I'm typing this, I've soaked my right leg into cold water for over 15 min. It did helped a bit. Took more meds, supposed to be 3 times a day, provided by Dr. Park.
Tomorrow is Sunday, the Clinic is closed. Monday will be my 3rd post op visit with Dr. Park. Dr. Park and his staff has shown me kindness and has helped me with every requests or concerns I had. 
As for results, I am not able to comment on it until all the swollen and numbness subside. I'm optimistic Dr. Park will take care of any issues for me.  
Again, I stayed in all day and caught up on some tv shows. Bed rests, leg elevated, and stretches are my life for now. 
Take care everyone. Thanks for your time.


----------



## ChenL

Post- op Day 6, 

I finally sleep at 4am again, my right leg is still swollen and numb. I did what Dr. Park and Ami taught me, soak in cold water, massage leg, hot towels, elevated the legs with 4 pillows. Took ibuprofen 600 mg every 4 hours and the prescribe pack of medicine from Dr, Park 3 times a day.
I stayed in today too, got lots of bed rests and did lots of stretching. Its getting easier but I must say my muscles are so stiff and hard. Its very uncomfortable to do the stretches. It helps me the most when Ami assist me, and pressed on my lower back, so it touches the wall. Being alone in the hotel, I had to push my own back to the wall, its a little more challenging. That is my struggle right now, not the pain and discomfort, or isolation (lol), but the stretching correctly to the wall. 
Young Dong Hotel has no Air conditioning, their button for Air-con means HEATER. I learned that after a week of staying here. Thought I warned others whos going to stay here. I can't stress enough, buy refreshing juice, yogurt, and fruits. Bananas and avocados are best to assist with swelling. Be prepared, bring Arnica tablets for bruises or muscle soreness. You will dissolve 4 tablets umder tongue 4 times a day. 
My right leg is getting better today. So I'm going to keep boiling hot water, pour it on the towels and wrap up my right leg to help the swelling. Another day has passed, I'm just concentrating on bed rests and stretches. Hope everyones doing well!
@KN16502: 
Hi, thanks for reaching out. I'm here if you need anything. #914. 
Remember to bring easy to slip on wedges, Arnica tablets, and pain killers. Strong ones lol. 
Have a safe trip here and see you real soon. Take cares.


----------



## ChenL

@ BLACK CAVIAR,
Hi! thanks for your message.I'm doing alright. As best a girl, alone in a hotel in Korea can do
I'm constantly either resting, watching a show, or stretching. 
I really like Korea, even though I only saw a tiny part of it. I visited COEX mall before surgery and spent 5 hours there. Shopping duty free, mall shopping, ate at restaurants, and then the aquarium. 
All in all, the stretching correctly is the most challenging for me. You can stretch wrongly, so best to do it correctly. First few days I did it wrong, so my healing process was compromised. 
Again, thank you for your message  Have a good day...


----------



## ChenL

@KN16502
I have an appointment with Dr. Park @2pm, I will stay there a few hours to work on my stretchings, hope to see you there.


----------



## ChenL

Post-Op Day 10 **final Dr.Visit**
Its my last day in Korea, final visit with Dr. Park, RN Ami, and RN Susan. These three played a very important and helpful part in my surgery, recovery. Being alone in Korea for a major surgery, they sure made my worries lessen each day. I will miss this team, very family like and genuine. Communication was smooth with them too, they spoke english quite well.  We did another fluid aspiration, my left leg didnt have much fluid, but my right leg had 6cc of fluid. They sent me home with few medical syringe and medical stocking for the calves. 
I can't believe this journey has ended for me in Korea, I felt very well taken care of and safe @ Young Dong Hotel and Oz Clinic. YD Hotel calls every night once to ask if I need a ride to Clinic tomorrow and its free (saves $10/a day for me). After staying there for 13 days, I noticed everyone is very kind and attentive to their guests. Brought me a humidifier just because, brought me an umbrella in the rain, Left enough pillows for my legs. "Outside" Room service menu was delicious and affordable, prompt, and kind service. I tipped him 1,000 won each time. They do not expect tip, but I just am thankful for the delivered delicious food especially when in recovery. After my full 13 days here, I must say, Dr. Park knows his hotel and Young Dong was a great choice for his patients. I also highly recommend Dr. Park and Oz Clinic, he didn't waste my time with non sense from the very beginning. Very informative, descriptive, and thorough information. His pricing are listed on his website, his consultation with me was on my calves and not about other parts of my body that may not be perfect. The past two weeks he never once pushed another surgery on me; just only encouraged me and spent more time with me on recovery: Stretching correctly. 
Results?? I came in with Left Calf @ 36.7; now @ 33.5 and Right Calf @ 37.3; now still most swollen and @ 34. Its the smallest I've ever measured my calves. I'm super excited and am thankful for Oz Clinic's professionalism and continued support in my recovery. 
I also met amazing forum members Skylights and KN16502 at Oz Clinic and they both had their calves procedure done too. Its such a nice feeling, to know I was not alone. 
I feel very fortunate to have found and chose Oz Clinic and Dr. Park. I feel positive in my recovery, and will keep in touch Dr. Park  to keep him updated in my recovery. 
I'm on the airplane now, I made it through check in, security, duty free shopping on my own. I didn't need a wheelchair, according to Dr. Park. He was right. I just needed to stretch alot and walk slowly. Korean airport employees were also very kind the whole way, knowing I had surgery, the United Airlines rep even checked in a small luggage for free for me so I can walk easier. Another employee walked my backpack in the airplane for me. They are most kind. I plan to come back to Korea for tours. I havent seen enough of Korea this trip, but its enough to make a girl wants to come back often. i
Thanks for everyone's time. I wish everyone a wonderful year. I will continue to post Post-ops couple months down the road instead of daily. I do expect to walk normally within 2 months post op and back to normal activities like running walking: 6 months to 12 months. 
Take good care everyone!!


----------



## kiki12345

Some of the girls emailed me and I thought I'll just share my experience here with everyone. I'm 6 months post-op. All good so far...except the incision still red and scars visible but Dr Park said they will disappear as time goes by. I'm 34 cm on both legs from 38 and 39 cm before surgery. All good, i can run and jump and swim no problem. I just ran 4 km on the tread mill. I feel like there's no need to wear bandages anymore but I'll follow Dr Park's advice and wear them as long as i can. Finally i'm able to wear boots and skinny jeans. Best thing i did in my life!...


----------



## ccretz

Anyone who has done the surgery with Dr Jong recently or sometime back...maybe can do an update too? Seems like most of the updates are by Dr Park's patients


----------



## Lotsajunkie

Hi everyone,

I am planning to head to Korea next month on the 5th May to get my calf reduction done with Dr Park. I am going alone, so it's kind of nerve wreaking that I am going through such a major surgery alone.


----------



## Lotsajunkie

ChenL said:


> Post- op Day 6,
> 
> 
> 
> I finally sleep at 4am again, my right leg is still swollen and numb. I did what Dr. Park and Ami taught me, soak in cold water, massage leg, hot towels, elevated the legs with 4 pillows. Took ibuprofen 600 mg every 4 hours and the prescribe pack of medicine from Dr, Park 3 times a day.
> 
> I stayed in today too, got lots of bed rests and did lots of stretching. Its getting easier but I must say my muscles are so stiff and hard. Its very uncomfortable to do the stretches. It helps me the most when Ami assist me, and pressed on my lower back, so it touches the wall. Being alone in the hotel, I had to push my own back to the wall, its a little more challenging. That is my struggle right now, not the pain and discomfort, or isolation (lol), but the stretching correctly to the wall.
> 
> Young Dong Hotel has no Air conditioning, their button for Air-con means HEATER. I learned that after a week of staying here. Thought I warned others whos going to stay here. I can't stress enough, buy refreshing juice, yogurt, and fruits. Bananas and avocados are best to assist with swelling. Be prepared, bring Arnica tablets for bruises or muscle soreness. You will dissolve 4 tablets umder tongue 4 times a day.
> 
> My right leg is getting better today. So I'm going to keep boiling hot water, pour it on the towels and wrap up my right leg to help the swelling. Another day has passed, I'm just concentrating on bed rests and stretches. Hope everyones doing well!
> 
> @KN16502:
> 
> Hi, thanks for reaching out. I'm here if you need anything. #914.
> 
> Remember to bring easy to slip on wedges, Arnica tablets, and pain killers. Strong ones lol.
> 
> Have a safe trip here and see you real soon. Take cares.




Hi ChenL,

Thank you for the details of the recovery post operation, it is really helpful. May I know how is recovery for you now? I am intending to go korea for calf reduction next month alone. I am really scared now.

I am wondering, how does the bandages that you need to wear post op look like? Do we have to wear it 24/7 and for how long? I am concerned as I have to return to work after 2 weeks and I am normally in pencil skirts. And I wish to be in skirts as soon as possible, so can the bandages only be worn at night, say maybe after 1 month post op? If I have to wear bandages for 1-2 years post op, it sounds like too long a recovery period for me. I don't exactly have big bulky muscles to begin with, only mild hypertrophy of the calves which measures 34cm now. I just want it straighter looking. 

I hope you can provide some insights to my questions. Thank you so much for any feedbacks.


----------



## ChenL

Lotsajunkie said:


> Hi ChenL,
> 
> Thank you for the details of the recovery post operation, it is really helpful. May I know how is recovery for you now? I am intending to go korea for calf reduction next month alone. I am really scared now.
> 
> I am wondering, how does the bandages that you need to wear post op look like? Do we have to wear it 24/7 and for how long? I am concerned as I have to return to work after 2 weeks and I am normally in pencil skirts. And I wish to be in skirts as soon as possible, so can the bandages only be worn at night, say maybe after 1 month post op? If I have to wear bandages for 1-2 years post op, it sounds like too long a recovery period for me. I don't exactly have big bulky muscles to begin with, only mild hypertrophy of the calves which measures 34cm now. I just want it straighter looking.
> 
> I hope you can provide some insights to my questions. Thank you so much for any feedbacks.


@ LOTSAJUNKIE,

Hello there and I apologize for the delayed reply. 

Today is 2 months post op for me. I bought a cotton bandage to wrap, because the other type itches too much. I massage my calves daily with lotion, wrap them, and elevate the legs to ease the swelling. I've been doing this the past two months.
I understand your concerns with bandaging long term. It is what it is, doctor recommended at least 6-12 months of constant bandaging (24/7). However, I've taken the bandage off a few hours to attend a party a few times. As long as you are constantly wrapping and massaging your calves daily, a few hours off won't hurt here and there. I would check with Dr. Park to be sure though.
You should also contact Dr.Park and question him what is your ideal calves circumference; because everyone is different. Ex: I wished he could make mines 31/32 cm, but he said my ideal was 33cm. That's where I'm at right now. 
Hopes that helps. Have a good weekend! Let me know if you have more concerns


----------



## tricia2015

kmkl


----------



## healthychick987

Black Caviar said:


> Hi Cute Snoopy,
> 
> Are you still active on this forum? I would love to get in contact with you and ask about your experience with Dr Jong.
> 
> Hopefully ill hear from you soon


Hi Black Caviar,

I have been following your journey with Dr. Liu and the selective calf nerve ablation. I am having a consult with him and would love to be in touch with you about your experience with this procedure. Is there any way I could have your email?

Thanks!

Emily


----------



## Black Caviar

Hi Emily did you want to private message me?


----------



## healthychick987

Black Caviar said:


> Hi Emily did you want to private message me?



Hey Black Caviar,

for some reason I am unable to. Can I have your email? That may be easier so we don't have to log in to this forum : )

Thanks so much!

Emily


----------



## Black Caviar

Hi emily can you give me your email? I don't want to post mine on the forum because it has my name in it


----------



## whitemilk

Hi Guys! 

I'm considering going with Dr. Jong in Taiwan, and I've backtracked quite a bit but can't find his exact pricing and his website. Does anyone happen to just have them? Thanks!


----------



## Black Caviar

Hi White Milk

I am going to see Dr Jong in September- I emailed him and he provided pricing, perhaps you should emIl him directly?


----------



## healthychick987

Black Caviar said:


> Hi emily can you give me your email? I don't want to post mine on the forum because it has my name in it


hey sure it's healthychick987@hotmail.com

please email me so we can chat more about this


----------



## alytrn

LondonBrat said:


> Stand on tiptoes and strain till it hurts a little. Then lower yourself. Repeat untill you can't.
> If yu do this everyday, it works!



Actually that would make the calves bigger due to muscle building


----------



## christy2

Black Caviar said:


> Hi White Milk
> 
> I am going to see Dr Jong in September- I emailed him and he provided pricing, perhaps you should emIl him directly?


Hi, you mention going in September, have you booked an appointment with Dr Jong as yet... where will you be travelling from?


----------



## lu1u

ChenL said:


> Post-Op Day 10 **final Dr.Visit**
> Its my last day in Korea, final visit with Dr. Park, RN Ami, and RN Susan. These three played a very important and helpful part in my surgery, recovery. Being alone in Korea for a major surgery, they sure made my worries lessen each day. I will miss this team, very family like and genuine. Communication was smooth with them too, they spoke english quite well.  We did another fluid aspiration, my left leg didnt have much fluid, but my right leg had 6cc of fluid. They sent me home with few medical syringe and medical stocking for the calves.
> I can't believe this journey has ended for me in Korea, I felt very well taken care of and safe @ Young Dong Hotel and Oz Clinic. YD Hotel calls every night once to ask if I need a ride to Clinic tomorrow and its free (saves $10/a day for me). After staying there for 13 days, I noticed everyone is very kind and attentive to their guests. Brought me a humidifier just because, brought me an umbrella in the rain, Left enough pillows for my legs. "Outside" Room service menu was delicious and affordable, prompt, and kind service. I tipped him 1,000 won each time. They do not expect tip, but I just am thankful for the delivered delicious food especially when in recovery. After my full 13 days here, I must say, Dr. Park knows his hotel and Young Dong was a great choice for his patients. I also highly recommend Dr. Park and Oz Clinic, he didn't waste my time with non sense from the very beginning. Very informative, descriptive, and thorough information. His pricing are listed on his website, his consultation with me was on my calves and not about other parts of my body that may not be perfect. The past two weeks he never once pushed another surgery on me; just only encouraged me and spent more time with me on recovery: Stretching correctly.
> Results?? I came in with Left Calf @ 36.7; now @ 33.5 and Right Calf @ 37.3; now still most swollen and @ 34. Its the smallest I've ever measured my calves. I'm super excited and am thankful for Oz Clinic's professionalism and continued support in my recovery.
> I also met amazing forum members Skylights and KN16502 at Oz Clinic and they both had their calves procedure done too. Its such a nice feeling, to know I was not alone.
> I feel very fortunate to have found and chose Oz Clinic and Dr. Park. I feel positive in my recovery, and will keep in touch Dr. Park  to keep him updated in my recovery.
> I'm on the airplane now, I made it through check in, security, duty free shopping on my own. I didn't need a wheelchair, according to Dr. Park. He was right. I just needed to stretch alot and walk slowly. Korean airport employees were also very kind the whole way, knowing I had surgery, the United Airlines rep even checked in a small luggage for free for me so I can walk easier. Another employee walked my backpack in the airplane for me. They are most kind. I plan to come back to Korea for tours. I havent seen enough of Korea this trip, but its enough to make a girl wants to come back often. i
> Thanks for everyone's time. I wish everyone a wonderful year. I will continue to post Post-ops couple months down the road instead of daily. I do expect to walk normally within 2 months post op and back to normal activities like running walking: 6 months to 12 months.
> Take good care everyone!!


Hi! Just went to Dr. Park this past month. I'm going on post 6 weeks now. I would recommend Dr. Park at the OZ clinic to anyone as he has done a great job. 
My question for you, ChenL, is: did you experience any limping after your surgery? I don't mean limping from pain, but from slight weakness. And for anyone worried, it's not a very pronounced limp, but very subtle. I am experiencing this subtle limp and am wondering if anyone else has gone through this: and if so, how long did it last?


----------



## lu1u

I'm sorry to anyone who tried to contact me before or during my time in Korea, but I couldn't get into my email account abroad (thanks gmail), and going through everything, I just didn't log into this account. However, if anyone has questions, I'd be happy to try and answer.


----------



## lu1u

Anyone going to Korea, just know that a possible better place to stay rather than Yong Dong hotel is the Ephphatha hotel. It is literally down the street walking distance to the clinic about 1-2 minutes walk (about 5 minutes post surgery). I'm glad that the time I needed to stay at Yong Dong was booked, and so, I found this better and cheaper alternative. The best rooms are priced at about 70-75 dollars, and the cheapest is about 45-50 dollars. The better rooms have a washing machine in there (they will provide you with detergent), but every floor has a communal washing machine to use in case your room doesn't have a washer. Also, walk behind the hotel a little and you have a 7-11. They can also call food deliveries for you or you can go to several restaurants and cafes nearby. There is also a Burger King you can walk to or call for delivery. They are used to people coming for surgeries as I saw numerous Chinese girls there with full on face bandages. Also, super close to both line 3 and 7 subway lines. Those two lines will get you to all tourist locations as well. Line 7 pretty much right near the clinic and line 3 is about same distance away from the hotel but in the opposite direction. Anyways, that's my little tips. Hope that helps someone.


----------



## lu1u

Oh, I forgot to mention that the hotel has a communal kitchen on each floor for everyone on that floor. All rooms have a refrigerator, and the better rooms have a microwave in them.


----------



## kiki12345

I can't help posting again, 9 months after my surgery with Dr. Park. For some of the girls who ask questions here, if you go through all the notes before, you will find pretty much all the answers you need. If you are desperate enough, spending a few days on previous posts is really nothing. For those who still have questions, I can offer my 2 cents here. It's been 9 months since i did my surgery, and i have never been happier. My calves are so much smaller and I'm finally having the confidence to wear shorts and dresses, which i never did before the operation. Only disadvantage is my scars are still red, but already much much better than right after surgery. i believe in a few years they won't be visible. Now i wear stockings when i put on a dress or shorts. But other than that, i only have good things to say. I do sports fine and i'm very happy with the shape. Thank you OZ and thank you Dr. Park. It's a whole new life.


----------



## ChenL

lu1u said:


> Hi! Just went to Dr. Park this past month. I'm going on post 6 weeks now. I would recommend Dr. Park at the OZ clinic to anyone as he has done a great job.
> My question for you, ChenL, is: did you experience any limping after your surgery? I don't mean limping from pain, but from slight weakness. And for anyone worried, it's not a very pronounced limp, but very subtle. I am experiencing this subtle limp and am wondering if anyone else has gone through this: and if so, how long did it last?


@ lu1u

Hi there! So glad to hear you are doing well, and its awesome you found another hotel. Now, new patients to Oz clinic can have more options. 
About the slight limp, I experienced that when I didn't stretched long and well enough and rushed through it. I'm 3 1/2 months post-op and there is no limping, except in the early morning when I wake up. After I walk it off or stretched for a minute or so, no limping. 
I tried wearing booties, no stockings, and a dress out the other weekend. I had to quickly bandaged my calves up when I got home. Dancing for 4 hours with no stockings and on heels; I was sore for a day or two. 
Dr. Park did an amazing job, yes I'm wearing skirts and dresses now. I was a around 36 cm, now I'm usually a 33. Made a big difference, I'm hoping to live bandage-free in 6 months or so. 

KIT


----------



## lu1u

ChenL said:


> @ lu1u
> 
> Hi there! So glad to hear you are doing well, and its awesome you found another hotel. Now, new patients to Oz clinic can have more options.
> About the slight limp, I experienced that when I didn't stretched long and well enough and rushed through it. I'm 3 1/2 months post-op and there is no limping, except in the early morning when I wake up. After I walk it off or stretched for a minute or so, no limping.
> I tried wearing booties, no stockings, and a dress out the other weekend. I had to quickly bandaged my calves up when I got home. Dancing for 4 hours with no stockings and on heels; I was sore for a day or two.
> Dr. Park did an amazing job, yes I'm wearing skirts and dresses now. I was a around 36 cm, now I'm usually a 33. Made a big difference, I'm hoping to live bandage-free in 6 months or so.
> 
> KIT


@ChenL
Hi, thanks for responding! I think we might experience different types of limping. I'm doing my stretching properly, although, admittedly not as much as I did the first month. It seems like when I'm home or in places with level flooring, I'm ok. The minute I'm outside or with rough flooring, I seem to have this subtle limp. My mom says it's not noticeable until I point it out, and even so, it is very subtle. I'm just kind of wondering if that's from slight weakness still and if working out the legs, like walking more, will help that out? Also, how long did the swelling last for you? I'm 6 weeks, and although it's much better from the beginning, the legs are still slightly swollen. I'm thinking it might be completely inflammation free in about another 2-3 weeks (hopefully!). I do experience bruise like pain when you press down on the leg, mainly from the knees to the foot. Not at all painful as to debilitate me, but kind of like a bruise at its end stage. Did you experience anything like those?
I'm happy to hear you took your new calves out for dancing! How exciting! Glad to hear you're doing so well...and yes, let's kit. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## lu1u

@kiki
Hi! Happy to see you're still posting. I read your posts a couple of times before surgery, and once more afterwards. I'm not gonna lie, I remember reading about your swelling, but I can't remember if you mentioned how long it lasted. I know it must be annoying if you have to keep repeating yourself, but is it possible for you to tell me how long your swelling lasted? Did you experience any bruise like pain (not at all that painful) similar to the one I mentioned in the above post? 
I'm seriously envious that you're at your 9th month. I'm at that stage where I'm counting down the timeline of getting to live bandage/swelling free.  thanks for all the posts of your experience!


----------



## kiki12345

lu1u said:


> @kiki
> Hi! Happy to see you're still posting. I read your posts a couple of times before surgery, and once more afterwards. I'm not gonna lie, I remember reading about your swelling, but I can't remember if you mentioned how long it lasted. I know it must be annoying if you have to keep repeating yourself, but is it possible for you to tell me how long your swelling lasted? Did you experience any bruise like pain (not at all that painful) similar to the one I mentioned in the above post?
> I'm seriously envious that you're at your 9th month. I'm at that stage where I'm counting down the timeline of getting to live bandage/swelling free.  thanks for all the posts of your experience!


Hi LU1u, to be honest i don't remember how long the swelling lasted. It wasn't too long. To put on bandage everyday was a pain but at least it was winter for me so it was easy to conceal. I don't remember too much pain at all..which is good. I think i'm just lucky-i never had fluid, and pain and swelling only lasted a very short period of time. maybe a few weeks i think. I measure myself everyday and i think i'm finally bandage free. i still wear the stockings from Dr. Park - since i have scars to hide anyways. But other that other, there's nothing i can complain about. Good luck to you and be patient! it will be over soon.


----------



## lu1u

anne1987 said:


> Hey, this hotel sounds good! What method of booking did you use (online site?)? After the operation, if i have to go to Dr. OZ clinic, will I have to take a cab or is walking to the clinic alright (considering the post operation pain)


Hi! I actually found them on Airbnb. When I originally booked, I didn't know exactly where they were located at because I needed exact dates and most places were booked for the dates already. I was fortunate enough to get dates needed with place super close by.  Like I said, I didn't know where they were. When I went to go to the clinic, I thought I might have to take a taxi, but instead, I got up early, grabbed a map, and went to a cafe. When I looked at the map, I realized it wasn't that far off, and lo and behold, it turned out to be down the street. I think you can book from anywhere, though, as I've seen them on Expedia.
You can take a limousine bus from the airport (#6009- cost 16,000 won or roughly 16 dollars) which will drop you off across the street from the hotel (I forget what the stop is called, but the hotel can give you all the information needed). In fact, you will see a Citibank across the street, and if you go up a slight hill from Citibank you will clearly see Ephphatha hotel on your right side. It's not a huge steep hill so no need to worry about it. Now, walking to the clinic, when you leave the hotel from the lobby, you will go down the same hill, and at the bottom, you go to your left. You keep walking until you see a beauty/makeup store called, Olive Young. Right behind Olive Young is the clinic on the 6th floor.
As for walking post op, I would say you'll be fine. I did it, and from what I hear, many people went sightseeing the next day-- so walking down the street from the hotel shouldn't be an issue. Just take it slow. You can not take a taxi because it's so close by that no taxi driver will do it unless he plans on making money off you by driving around the block a few times.
I don't know if you're going to go by yourself, but I did, and I was fine. It is nice, though, if someone else is with you for support.
Good luck with everything, and if you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## marrob

Hello. I really want to get this surgery, but can't decide whether to get it done with Dr. Park or Dr. Jong.  I currently live in Korea so going with Dr. Park would be convenient. I hope someone can help me with my decision. My calves are thick all the way down to my ankles, and the outer muscle sticks out, giving my leg the shape of a banana. lol. I hope that's a good description. I read that Dr. Jong works on another muscle (sol) that Dr. Park won't touch. I'm wondering if I should go with Dr. Jong because my whole leg is muscular. I would appreciate any input. Thanks!  Oh, I almost forgot. I have had radio frequency, botox, and lipo. My calves are still huge. Lipo helped with fat removal, but botox and radio frequency was a total waste of money.


----------



## marrob

There is one other doctor, in Korea, that does this procedure. Has anyone heard of Leene Clinic?


----------



## LOVE.chanel

I just did surgery with dr park OZ clinic
Calf reduction 
Today is my day 14 post op.
I am able to walk around in flats but I still have problem with my right leg... A lot of muscle ache.. I am still limping...
Is anybody having the same problem?


----------



## ChenL

@ Marrob
hello there, I had surgery with Dr. Park on Feb 23rd. 2015. It was my only surgery, and I researched 3-4 months prior to scheduling with Dr. Park. I appreciated his expertise, he answered all my questions promptly, he was very patient and kind; on email. I met Dr. Park and his team Ami and Susan in February and they were just as amazing and friendly. They helped me alot with emotional support and stretches. I spent around $10,000 USD flying there, hotel, food, and surgery. It is the greatest investment of my life for my body. I don't regret it one bit. Korea is a beautiful country filled with open minded people, who are very kind and understanding to tourists. It was the best 2 weeks for me. Hotel Young dong was so wonderful too, the drivers were always ready to give me a ride to clinic, even taking me to buy groceries. Good people all around helped made my experience in Korea getting surgery a good one. 
About surgery, yes, you will need pain and antibiotics medicine. they will give you. However, I brought extra pain medications for myself. For the two weeks, I did alot of resting and stretching. To this day, 5 months later, I still stretch a minute or so every morning. I walk normal now. I'm able to run a lil bit. I've went dancing in short dresses. My boots fit beautifully. My scars behind the knee are still there, it should fade away in a year or so. 
Between Dr. Jong and Dr. Park... I chose Dr. Park, for his extensive expertise, professionalism. He had gained my trust through email, also during the surgery, and his kindness after surgery, keeping in touch with me, making sure I'm doing well. I'm thankful for Dr. Park, his skills has made a big difference in my daily life. I'm able to live and dress the way I want, not wish I could.

@Love.chanel; limping is normal at 14 days post op. Probably up til 2 mos for some people. I wouldn't wear heels yet. Stretching and elevating your legs, massaging your legs daily helps alot. 

I was a size 36.5cm, I'm now mainly a size 32-33cm. Dr. Park did well. I adore the whole team, they are small company, but compassionate, personable, and kind. I wouldn't choose another company for my calves. 

have a good day everyone!


----------



## Black Caviar

Hi Forumers,

I had my op with Dr Jong. I have written about my experience below.


Consult one day prior to operation:
I arrived at the clinic for my consultation where Dr Jong used an ultrasound machine to check precise thickness of leg muscles. He drew markings on legs and ran through operation and provided opportunity to ask any questions. Also took lots of photos and a video of my walking. He said he will also do lipo around knees to provide better contour of legs. Consultation ran for approx 1.5hours. I felt he was very thorough.

Op day: everything ran smoothly, It took a long time! Had operation under spinal. Spinal needle was relatively painless and took effect quite quickly. Op went from 10:30-4:00, fell asleep during procedure I was so so relaxed. After procedure no pain. Had to lie completely flat for 24 hours. Clinic provided meals for the entire 2 day stay.

Day 1 PO:

AM: Slight pain behind knee. Achy feeling in L leg (similar to big session at gym). Tried to straighten foot and felt a warm burning sensation so stopped! Drains collection blood although not a lot which I'm told is good.
R=36cm L=37cm
Started Arnica tabs and Dr Jong gave panadol and riboflavin tablets 3 times per day.
After noon- some burning pain in my left leg when pushing down. This is apparently nerve pain. Dr Jong informed he removed 150grams of muscle from left calf and 150g right calf.
Fell asleep at 1 am, trouble getting comfortable because of drains and catheter tubes in the way!

D2 PO:
Last morning at clinic. Walking very slowly with wedges. Dr Jong removed drains... OUCH! At least it only took a second or 2 to pull them out but I did gasp.
Back to hotel, walking flat on right foot with some tightness still on toe with Left foot.
Did not need wheel chair or walking aid to get back into hotel- just walked very very slowly and rested for evening.
Still taking Aneca, panadol and nerve pain tablet. Seems to be doing the trick. Some hip pain from odd sleeping position.

D3 PO
Had a sponge bath and decided to get out of my hotel room. Legs quite tight (similar to big session at gym). Practiced my walking up and down hotel room. Still can only walk on toe on left leg. I started to feel frustrated because I am impatient and just want to walk normally again ASAP but then realised I need to be patient! Went and sat by pool for the day which was great to change the atmosphere. Decided in the late arvo to head to the supermarket so went out for an hour in my wedges. Initially my walking was quite slow but the more I walked the easier it became. No one would have been able to tell I had an operation, I was confident my walking looked normal by end of shopping trip. Legs did feel tired upon return. Dr Jongs protocol is to rest for one week and only walk to bathroom or when necessarily... I can't sit still for more then 5 minutes so this was tricky for me. Occasionally during my shopping trip I would get pins and needles in my left foot (sometimes it was a warm burning pain that lasted a few seconds) but I made sure I was careful with my walking and didn't overdo it. Back to the hotel and rested for the remainder of the night. Before I went to bed I tried walking on flat feet and was suprised I could with little tightness. I have been taking Anica religiously every 4 hours as well as riboflavin tablets. No pain killers though since I left the clinic because I haven't had any pain.

D4 PO
Morning: Woke up and where my stitches are felt a bit itchy and sore (may have slept in a certain way that put pressure on them). As soon as I woke up to go to the bathroom i walked flat footed. A little slow and tight at first but the more steps I took the easier it became.

Had check up with Dr Jong today. He used his ultrasound machine to check for hematoma and seroma and change dressings. Everything was fine and swelling at a minimum. Went shopping for about 1/2 hours then went back to the hotel and rested. I will be leaving tomorrow to head back home. It's been a short stay here but and enjoyable one.

D5 PO
Morning: Woke up a little stiff this morning. Went for an appointment at 9:30am with Dr Jong, I walked there all was fine but a tiny bit of discomfort in my left leg. He changed dressings and examined with the ultrasound machine. I have some fluid built up in my left leg so he aspirated this for me. He attributed this to me being on my feet shopping for too long yesterday. None the less this is my last day here so he ran through post operative care instructions for me back home. He also took measurements and assessed my walking. I can now walk flat footed, takes a minute or so for the tightness to subside but once this does I am fine. He has recommended that I start doing stretches after 2 weeks when he said the muscle starts to contract. He has asked me not to push myself until then and to not walk too much as this will give my legs an opportunity to heal. I flew back home that afternoon. Because I couldn't elevate my legs I found it a little uncomfortable on the long plane ride home but none the less just distracted myself by watching movies. Getting around the airport preflight was absolutely fine as I wore my wedges. 

D6 PO
My legs more a little more swollen then usual from the plane flight. Have been walking around my home in flat slippers. I feel a little stiff when ever i get up but within a minute this subsides. Took my stockings off to sleep last night as it was a little more comfortable... Bliss 

D7 PO
Can't believe it was a week today I had my op... Seems surreal that's it's all over when I think about it. Walking is still fine with the usual tightness when I first get up. I have been resting and not walking when not necessary. Dr Jong told me he sculpted my legs to each be 35cm, currently my legs are sitting at 37cm each  but I know this is just swelling and I'm not to focussing on measurements during the post operative healing process. I've told myself I'm letting my body heal for at least 3 months before I focus on measurements.


----------



## Dsonic

If yo want fast result then there is botox and carboxy therapy


----------



## LOVE.chanel

ChenL said:


> @ Marrob
> hello there, I had surgery with Dr. Park on Feb 23rd. 2015. It was my only surgery, and I researched 3-4 months prior to scheduling with Dr. Park. I appreciated his expertise, he answered all my questions promptly, he was very patient and kind; on email. I met Dr. Park and his team Ami and Susan in February and they were just as amazing and friendly. They helped me alot with emotional support and stretches. I spent around $10,000 USD flying there, hotel, food, and surgery. It is the greatest investment of my life for my body. I don't regret it one bit. Korea is a beautiful country filled with open minded people, who are very kind and understanding to tourists. It was the best 2 weeks for me. Hotel Young dong was so wonderful too, the drivers were always ready to give me a ride to clinic, even taking me to buy groceries. Good people all around helped made my experience in Korea getting surgery a good one.
> About surgery, yes, you will need pain and antibiotics medicine. they will give you. However, I brought extra pain medications for myself. For the two weeks, I did alot of resting and stretching. To this day, 5 months later, I still stretch a minute or so every morning. I walk normal now. I'm able to run a lil bit. I've went dancing in short dresses. My boots fit beautifully. My scars behind the knee are still there, it should fade away in a year or so.
> Between Dr. Jong and Dr. Park... I chose Dr. Park, for his extensive expertise, professionalism. He had gained my trust through email, also during the surgery, and his kindness after surgery, keeping in touch with me, making sure I'm doing well. I'm thankful for Dr. Park, his skills has made a big difference in my daily life. I'm able to live and dress the way I want, not wish I could.
> 
> @Love.chanel; limping is normal at 14 days post op. Probably up til 2 mos for some people. I wouldn't wear heels yet. Stretching and elevating your legs, massaging your legs daily helps alot.
> 
> I was a size 36.5cm, I'm now mainly a size 32-33cm. Dr. Park did well. I adore the whole team, they are small company, but compassionate, personable, and kind. I wouldn't choose another company for my calves.
> 
> have a good day everyone!



How many times did you have to aspirate before seeing any results? Did you see results at day 14? Because I can't see any results


----------



## ChenL

LOVE.chanel said:


> How many times did you have to aspirate before seeing any results? Did you see results at day 14? Because I can't see any results


@ Love.chanel; 
I aspirated twice with Dr. Park, and then once again in the US. There wasn't much blood left, so I stopped.
before leaving Korea, which was 10 days after my calves operation, we measured my post op calves, they were a 33/34. I continued to massage, elevated, and wrapped my legs daily. The smallest I've seen my calves were 32/32.5. Again, it will be swollen on and off, so be sure to elevate with pillows. I apply lotion often, since the calves are usually wrapped. I only wear heels sometimes, when needed, and it looks great. I'm able to wear short dresses and skirts. I see a BIG difference. I'm thankful to Dr. Park, the operation with him, the experience I had; made a big impact to my life. 
You are at 14 days, its one of the hardest time. I believe you will do well, just hang in there. Wrap your legs at night or when you are at home. After two months, I stopped wrapping my legs when I go out for a few hours, I quickly wrapped them calves up when I get home though. So don't stress. Take good care.


----------



## marrob

Thanks Everyone for posting your experiences. I'm still trying to decide where I should get it done.  I read Dr. Jong works on the Sol muscle. Does anyone know if this makes a big difference?


----------



## marrob

ChenL said:


> @ Love.chanel;
> I aspirated twice with Dr. Park, and then once again in the US. There wasn't much blood left, so I stopped.
> before leaving Korea, which was 10 days after my calves operation, we measured my post op calves, they were a 33/34. I continued to massage, elevated, and wrapped my legs daily. The smallest I've seen my calves were 32/32.5. Again, it will be swollen on and off, so be sure to elevate with pillows. I apply lotion often, since the calves are usually wrapped. I only wear heels sometimes, when needed, and it looks great. I'm able to wear short dresses and skirts. I see a BIG difference. I'm thankful to Dr. Park, the operation with him, the experience I had; made a big impact to my life.
> You are at 14 days, its one of the hardest time. I believe you will do well, just hang in there. Wrap your legs at night or when you are at home. After two months, I stopped wrapping my legs when I go out for a few hours, I quickly wrapped them calves up when I get home though. So don't stress. Take good care.


@ChenL
Thanks for the information. I'm kind of concerned about the amount of pain. What kind of anesthesia was used? Local or general?


----------



## marrob

Black Caviar said:


> Hi Forumers,
> 
> I had my op with Dr Jong. I have written about my experience below.
> 
> 
> Consult one day prior to operation:
> I arrived at the clinic for my consultation where Dr Jong used an ultrasound machine to check precise thickness of leg muscles. He drew markings on legs and ran through operation and provided opportunity to ask any questions. Also took lots of photos and a video of my walking. He said he will also do lipo around knees to provide better contour of legs. Consultation ran for approx 1.5hours. I felt he was very thorough.
> 
> Op day: everything ran smoothly, It took a long time! Had operation under spinal. Spinal needle was relatively painless and took effect quite quickly. Op went from 10:30-4:00, fell asleep during procedure I was so so relaxed. After procedure no pain. Had to lie completely flat for 24 hours. Clinic provided meals for the entire 2 day stay.
> 
> Day 1 PO:
> 
> AM: Slight pain behind knee. Achy feeling in L leg (similar to big session at gym). Tried to straighten foot and felt a warm burning sensation so stopped! Drains collection blood although not a lot which I'm told is good.
> R=36cm L=37cm
> Started Arnica tabs and Dr Jong gave panadol and riboflavin tablets 3 times per day.
> After noon- some burning pain in my left leg when pushing down. This is apparently nerve pain. Dr Jong informed he removed 150grams of muscle from left calf and 150g right calf.
> Fell asleep at 1 am, trouble getting comfortable because of drains and catheter tubes in the way!
> 
> D2 PO:
> Last morning at clinic. Walking very slowly with wedges. Dr Jong removed drains... OUCH! At least it only took a second or 2 to pull them out but I did gasp.
> Back to hotel, walking flat on right foot with some tightness still on toe with Left foot.
> Did not need wheel chair or walking aid to get back into hotel- just walked very very slowly and rested for evening.
> Still taking Aneca, panadol and nerve pain tablet. Seems to be doing the trick. Some hip pain from odd sleeping position.
> 
> D3 PO
> Had a sponge bath and decided to get out of my hotel room. Legs quite tight (similar to big session at gym). Practiced my walking up and down hotel room. Still can only walk on toe on left leg. I started to feel frustrated because I am impatient and just want to walk normally again ASAP but then realised I need to be patient! Went and sat by pool for the day which was great to change the atmosphere. Decided in the late arvo to head to the supermarket so went out for an hour in my wedges. Initially my walking was quite slow but the more I walked the easier it became. No one would have been able to tell I had an operation, I was confident my walking looked normal by end of shopping trip. Legs did feel tired upon return. Dr Jongs protocol is to rest for one week and only walk to bathroom or when necessarily... I can't sit still for more then 5 minutes so this was tricky for me. Occasionally during my shopping trip I would get pins and needles in my left foot (sometimes it was a warm burning pain that lasted a few seconds) but I made sure I was careful with my walking and didn't overdo it. Back to the hotel and rested for the remainder of the night. Before I went to bed I tried walking on flat feet and was suprised I could with little tightness. I have been taking Anica religiously every 4 hours as well as riboflavin tablets. No pain killers though since I left the clinic because I haven't had any pain.
> 
> D4 PO
> Morning: Woke up and where my stitches are felt a bit itchy and sore (may have slept in a certain way that put pressure on them). As soon as I woke up to go to the bathroom i walked flat footed. A little slow and tight at first but the more steps I took the easier it became.
> 
> Had check up with Dr Jong today. He used his ultrasound machine to check for hematoma and seroma and change dressings. Everything was fine and swelling at a minimum. Went shopping for about 1/2 hours then went back to the hotel and rested. I will be leaving tomorrow to head back home. It's been a short stay here but and enjoyable one.
> 
> D5 PO
> Morning: Woke up a little stiff this morning. Went for an appointment at 9:30am with Dr Jong, I walked there all was fine but a tiny bit of discomfort in my left leg. He changed dressings and examined with the ultrasound machine. I have some fluid built up in my left leg so he aspirated this for me. He attributed this to me being on my feet shopping for too long yesterday. None the less this is my last day here so he ran through post operative care instructions for me back home. He also took measurements and assessed my walking. I can now walk flat footed, takes a minute or so for the tightness to subside but once this does I am fine. He has recommended that I start doing stretches after 2 weeks when he said the muscle starts to contract. He has asked me not to push myself until then and to not walk too much as this will give my legs an opportunity to heal. I flew back home that afternoon. Because I couldn't elevate my legs I found it a little uncomfortable on the long plane ride home but none the less just distracted myself by watching movies. Getting around the airport preflight was absolutely fine as I wore my wedges.
> 
> D6 PO
> My legs more a little more swollen then usual from the plane flight. Have been walking around my home in flat slippers. I feel a little stiff when ever i get up but within a minute this subsides. Took my stockings off to sleep last night as it was a little more comfortable... Bliss
> 
> D7 PO
> Can't believe it was a week today I had my op... Seems surreal that's it's all over when I think about it. Walking is still fine with the usual tightness when I first get up. I have been resting and not walking when not necessary. Dr Jong told me he sculpted my legs to each be 35cm, currently my legs are sitting at 37cm each  but I know this is just swelling and I'm not to focussing on measurements during the post operative healing process. I've told myself I'm letting my body heal for at least 3 months before I focus on measurements.


@Black Caviar
Thanks!  I'm wanting to go with Dr. Jong now, but it would be more convenient since I'm in Korea.


----------



## floweryy

Is there some kind of special technique done in Korea vs the states for calf reduction? Seems like there  are very few docs out there that can do good calf reduction in the West. How long will you have to wear compression?


----------



## butterysticks

Hi everyone, I've been following this thread very rigorously for the past week. To begin I just want to say thank for those who have shared their amazing results with us. I'm planning to do the surgery next year around Feb, March or April. But I would have to see with my schedule. 

From what I have learned here on the thread, there are two major doctors who do calf reductions. Dr. Park from Korea and Dr. Jong from Taiwan. A big decision factor between these two doctors are the length of the scar and the advanced technology equipment used in whole procedure. Dr. Park's post surgery results in a shorter length of scar compared to Dr.Jong. While Dr. Jong has more advanced tech equipment used in the procedure. Vigorous stretching throughout post op is very important, no matter the doctor. Except Dr.Park requests your legs to be lifted up and on the other hand, Dr. Jong asks for the legs to be down. Also, self-aspiration is needed for Dr.Park's post surgery recovery. (If you are like me and don't know what that is, it's putting a needle in your cut, and sucking the pus out in your leg. But I read it sounds worst than it really is.) Time of recovery seems to be a year. Measurement of ideal calf seems to your height and times is by 0.20 (Dr.Park's measurement). 
But after my research I still have a few questions and wonder if any one with experience or knowledge on them can answer.
The activeness you lifestyle after post op to continue with the size of your calves and avoid change in shape is a blur though. Some of the experiences says that there shouldn't be an active lifestyle after operation, while some say the active lifestyle can continue after a few months after post op. This is quite confusing and misleading, if anyone would like to clear up this blurriness, please do so, thank you a lot! 
Lastly, most of the experiences I've read, the correction of calves are usually 3cm. Now I have calves with different measurements on different size. My ideal calf is at 29cm. But my right one is 34cm and the left one at 32.5. Now does anyone know if I can take away 5cm on one leg? Cause I have not read about an experience taking away more than 4cm. And with the 4cm, there was only one person here with that experience. 

I'm sure there are more questions, so if anyone wants to pitch in, feel free. The more information here, the more beneficial to everyone who wants to know more about calf reduction. Thank you!


----------



## Black Caviar

butterysticks said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following this thread very rigorously for the past week. To begin I just want to say thank for those who have shared their amazing results with us. I'm planning to do the surgery next year around Feb, March or April. But I would have to see with my schedule.
> 
> From what I have learned here on the thread, there are two major doctors who do calf reductions. Dr. Park from Korea and Dr. Jong from Taiwan. A big decision factor between these two doctors are the length of the scar and the advanced technology equipment used in whole procedure. Dr. Park's post surgery results in a shorter length of scar compared to Dr.Jong. While Dr. Jong has more advanced tech equipment used in the procedure. Vigorous stretching throughout post op is very important, no matter the doctor. Except Dr.Park requests your legs to be lifted up and on the other hand, Dr. Jong asks for the legs to be down. Also, self-aspiration is needed for Dr.Park's post surgery recovery. (If you are like me and don't know what that is, it's putting a needle in your cut, and sucking the pus out in your leg. But I read it sounds worst than it really is.) Time of recovery seems to be a year. Measurement of ideal calf seems to your height and times is by 0.20 (Dr.Park's measurement).
> But after my research I still have a few questions and wonder if any one with experience or knowledge on them can answer.
> The activeness you lifestyle after post op to continue with the size of your calves and avoid change in shape is a blur though. Some of the experiences says that there shouldn't be an active lifestyle after operation, while some say the active lifestyle can continue after a few months after post op. This is quite confusing and misleading, if anyone would like to clear up this blurriness, please do so, thank you a lot!
> Lastly, most of the experiences I've read, the correction of calves are usually 3cm. Now I have calves with different measurements on different size. My ideal calf is at 29cm. But my right one is 34cm and the left one at 32.5. Now does anyone know if I can take away 5cm on one leg? Cause I have not read about an experience taking away more than 4cm. And with the 4cm, there was only one person here with that experience.
> 
> I'm sure there are more questions, so if anyone wants to pitch in, feel free. The more information here, the more beneficial to everyone who wants to know more about calf reduction. Thank you!


In terms of one leg bigger then the other, I have read in earlier posts that someone went to Dr Jong for this problem and he was able to correct it. I am sure both surgeons would be able to.


----------



## marrob

If anyone is considering going to Korea for procedures other than calf reduction, I highly recommend Koun Clinic.  Dr. Im has done way over 10,000 liposuction procedures and is an expert in her field.  I had the worst saddlebags in the world and now they're gone.  Yay!   If I can just get these calves taken care of ^^


----------



## cher2014

Is there also thigh muscle reduction? The back of my mnee muscle seems huge too..is there anythin docs can do?


----------



## marrob

@cher2014

Hi!  I have heard of people getting botox injections (in Korea) for the front thigh muscles. It supposed to make the area look smoother. I'm not sure about back of the knee though....


----------



## LOVE.chanel

I am almost post op 1 month
I am very disappointed with the results, even though I kept it bandaged even at night... The measurements didn't go down...
Previously it came down 1cm... Then it bounced back again 
Did anybody experience this?


----------



## chickychic

joanna said:


> ^^^^ same here...
> 
> I try jogging really slowly and for longer periods while concentrating to tighten my thighs (Focus on the thighs and I automatically put pressure on the muscles) and completely losening any pressure on my calves (does this make sense?)....
> 
> And just from jogging I've tightened up my calves a bit, but I can NEVER have one of those tight skinny long& lean calves... sigh...
> 
> I'm thinking Lypo will be the only way...
> Remove all the fat cells there...


I also had the same concerns before I did my thighs lipo as well. My doc was recommended calf nerve block surgery because I got a big muscle rather than fat on calf. if I wants but he told me I still got the good shape of calf which is not really necessary to do it. 
However, I may go to 365 again to do my calf when I do my arms next month.
why don't you just have a consultation or send email to some of clinics about the calf?


----------



## marrob

I recommend Koun Clinic over 365. My friend had lipo at 365 and regretted not having it done with me at Koun because my procedure turned out way better. They also charge too much, in my opinion. You might want to get a consultation. It's right down the street from 365.


----------



## cher2014

Thigh muscle cannot remove rite..


----------



## chickychic

marrob said:


> I recommend Koun Clinic over 365. My friend had lipo at 365 and regretted not having it done with me at Koun because my procedure turned out way better. They also charge too much, in my opinion. You might want to get a consultation. It's right down the street from 365.


I am sorry about it.
I went to Koun clinic webpage but I have no idea what they are offering and about.
Somehow, I am afraid to go Koun because I never heard before and also not heard reputation from my friends or people about Koun.
I may try to make an appointment with several clinics including 365..


----------



## chickychic

cher2014 said:


> Thigh muscle cannot remove rite..


They can not cut the muscle but they block the muscle so that can not be bigger.


----------



## marrob

@chickychic

I understand your concern. The ones foreigners usually go to are the clinics that specifically advertise to them. The "hidden gems" are mostly frequented by the local population and there isn't much information, in English, on them.  Hope you find a clinic to your liking and they quote you a fair price. good luck^^!


----------



## chickychic

marrob said:


> @chickychic
> 
> I understand your concern. The ones foreigners usually go to are the clinics that specifically advertise to them. The "hidden gems" are mostly frequented by the local population and there isn't much information, in English, on them.  Hope you find a clinic to your liking and they quote you a fair price. good luck^^!


I totally understand what you mean
If a lot of local people go to a clinic then that clinic will be a good clinic in both skill and ads.
I think you can find suitable clinic through consultation rather than just research 
List up some clinics then go for consultation. It would be helpful to find your clinic.


----------



## Black Caviar

@chenL
I have a few questions about swelling- I'm 6 weeks post op and I notice my left calf gets swollen/fluid build up easily. How long did it take before you notice this stopped happening? Also do you have empty spaces where the muscle was removed?


----------



## Black Caviar

ChenL said:


> @ Marrob
> hello there, I had surgery with Dr. Park on Feb 23rd. 2015. It was my only surgery, and I researched 3-4 months prior to scheduling with Dr. Park. I appreciated his expertise, he answered all my questions promptly, he was very patient and kind; on email. I met Dr. Park and his team Ami and Susan in February and they were just as amazing and friendly. They helped me alot with emotional support and stretches. I spent around $10,000 USD flying there, hotel, food, and surgery. It is the greatest investment of my life for my body. I don't regret it one bit. Korea is a beautiful country filled with open minded people, who are very kind and understanding to tourists. It was the best 2 weeks for me. Hotel Young dong was so wonderful too, the drivers were always ready to give me a ride to clinic, even taking me to buy groceries. Good people all around helped made my experience in Korea getting surgery a good one.
> About surgery, yes, you will need pain and antibiotics medicine. they will give you. However, I brought extra pain medications for myself. For the two weeks, I did alot of resting and stretching. To this day, 5 months later, I still stretch a minute or so every morning. I walk normal now. I'm able to run a lil bit. I've went dancing in short dresses. My boots fit beautifully. My scars behind the knee are still there, it should fade away in a year or so.
> Between Dr. Jong and Dr. Park... I chose Dr. Park, for his extensive expertise, professionalism. He had gained my trust through email, also during the surgery, and his kindness after surgery, keeping in touch with me, making sure I'm doing well. I'm thankful for Dr. Park, his skills has made a big difference in my daily life. I'm able to live and dress the way I want, not wish I could.
> 
> @Love.chanel; limping is normal at 14 days post op. Probably up til 2 mos for some people. I wouldn't wear heels yet. Stretching and elevating your legs, massaging your legs daily helps alot.
> 
> I was a size 36.5cm, I'm now mainly a size 32-33cm. Dr. Park did well. I adore the whole team, they are small company, but compassionate, personable, and kind. I wouldn't choose another company for my calves.
> 
> have a good day everyone!



@ChenL
I have a few questions about swelling- I'm 6 weeks post op and I notice my left calf gets swollen/fluid build up easily. How long did it take before you notice this stopped happening? Also do you have empty spaces where the muscle was removed?


----------



## christy2

Black Caviar said:


> Hi Forumers,
> 
> I had my op with Dr Jong. I have written about my experience below.
> 
> 
> Consult one day prior to operation:
> I arrived at the clinic for my consultation where Dr Jong used an ultrasound machine to check precise thickness of leg muscles. He drew markings on legs and ran through operation and provided opportunity to ask any questions. Also took lots of photos and a video of my walking. He said he will also do lipo around knees to provide better contour of legs. Consultation ran for approx 1.5hours. I felt he was very thorough.
> 
> Op day: everything ran smoothly, It took a long time! Had operation under spinal. Spinal needle was relatively painless and took effect quite quickly. Op went from 10:30-4:00, fell asleep during procedure I was so so relaxed. After procedure no pain. Had to lie completely flat for 24 hours. Clinic provided meals for the entire 2 day stay.
> 
> Day 1 PO:
> 
> AM: Slight pain behind knee. Achy feeling in L leg (similar to big session at gym). Tried to straighten foot and felt a warm burning sensation so stopped! Drains collection blood although not a lot which I'm told is good.
> R=36cm L=37cm
> Started Arnica tabs and Dr Jong gave panadol and riboflavin tablets 3 times per day.
> After noon- some burning pain in my left leg when pushing down. This is apparently nerve pain. Dr Jong informed he removed 150grams of muscle from left calf and 150g right calf.
> Fell asleep at 1 am, trouble getting comfortable because of drains and catheter tubes in the way!
> 
> D2 PO:
> Last morning at clinic. Walking very slowly with wedges. Dr Jong removed drains... OUCH! At least it only took a second or 2 to pull them out but I did gasp.
> Back to hotel, walking flat on right foot with some tightness still on toe with Left foot.
> Did not need wheel chair or walking aid to get back into hotel- just walked very very slowly and rested for evening.
> Still taking Aneca, panadol and nerve pain tablet. Seems to be doing the trick. Some hip pain from odd sleeping position.
> 
> D3 PO
> Had a sponge bath and decided to get out of my hotel room. Legs quite tight (similar to big session at gym). Practiced my walking up and down hotel room. Still can only walk on toe on left leg. I started to feel frustrated because I am impatient and just want to walk normally again ASAP but then realised I need to be patient! Went and sat by pool for the day which was great to change the atmosphere. Decided in the late arvo to head to the supermarket so went out for an hour in my wedges. Initially my walking was quite slow but the more I walked the easier it became. No one would have been able to tell I had an operation, I was confident my walking looked normal by end of shopping trip. Legs did feel tired upon return. Dr Jongs protocol is to rest for one week and only walk to bathroom or when necessarily... I can't sit still for more then 5 minutes so this was tricky for me. Occasionally during my shopping trip I would get pins and needles in my left foot (sometimes it was a warm burning pain that lasted a few seconds) but I made sure I was careful with my walking and didn't overdo it. Back to the hotel and rested for the remainder of the night. Before I went to bed I tried walking on flat feet and was suprised I could with little tightness. I have been taking Anica religiously every 4 hours as well as riboflavin tablets. No pain killers though since I left the clinic because I haven't had any pain.
> 
> D4 PO
> Morning: Woke up and where my stitches are felt a bit itchy and sore (may have slept in a certain way that put pressure on them). As soon as I woke up to go to the bathroom i walked flat footed. A little slow and tight at first but the more steps I took the easier it became.
> 
> Had check up with Dr Jong today. He used his ultrasound machine to check for hematoma and seroma and change dressings. Everything was fine and swelling at a minimum. Went shopping for about 1/2 hours then went back to the hotel and rested. I will be leaving tomorrow to head back home. It's been a short stay here but and enjoyable one.
> 
> D5 PO
> Morning: Woke up a little stiff this morning. Went for an appointment at 9:30am with Dr Jong, I walked there all was fine but a tiny bit of discomfort in my left leg. He changed dressings and examined with the ultrasound machine. I have some fluid built up in my left leg so he aspirated this for me. He attributed this to me being on my feet shopping for too long yesterday. None the less this is my last day here so he ran through post operative care instructions for me back home. He also took measurements and assessed my walking. I can now walk flat footed, takes a minute or so for the tightness to subside but once this does I am fine. He has recommended that I start doing stretches after 2 weeks when he said the muscle starts to contract. He has asked me not to push myself until then and to not walk too much as this will give my legs an opportunity to heal. I flew back home that afternoon. Because I couldn't elevate my legs I found it a little uncomfortable on the long plane ride home but none the less just distracted myself by watching movies. Getting around the airport preflight was absolutely fine as I wore my wedges.
> 
> D6 PO
> My legs more a little more swollen then usual from the plane flight. Have been walking around my home in flat slippers. I feel a little stiff when ever i get up but within a minute this subsides. Took my stockings off to sleep last night as it was a little more comfortable... Bliss
> 
> D7 PO
> Can't believe it was a week today I had my op... Seems surreal that's it's all over when I think about it. Walking is still fine with the usual tightness when I first get up. I have been resting and not walking when not necessary. Dr Jong told me he sculpted my legs to each be 35cm, currently my legs are sitting at 37cm each  but I know this is just swelling and I'm not to focussing on measurements during the post operative healing process. I've told myself I'm letting my body heal for at least 3 months before I focus on measurements.


Hi what did your calves measure before surgery please?  Sorry if you have mentioned this in your previous post


----------



## cher2014

Anyone did the radio frequency process for calve reduction? Wanna know e main difference between this n the actual calf muscle reduction surgery.thanks


----------



## chickychic

cher2014 said:


> Anyone did the radio frequency process for calve reduction? Wanna know e main difference between this n the actual calf muscle reduction surgery.thanks


I have done radio frequency for my thigh as my post-op treatment. 
I do not think it will helps for size reduction especially for calf muscle.
RF was helpful to relief my bruise and swelling for my thighs but it does not really helped me for muscle reduction.


----------



## Jeet Dhindsa

cher2014 said:


> Is there also thigh muscle reduction? The back of my mnee muscle seems huge too..is there anythin docs can do?



Hi there are specialty clinics that perform calf reduction and leg augmentation procedures.  You'll need to have a diagnosis first to determine how much of your concern is due to muscle vs fatty tissue. Typically liposuction is performed for thigh augmention, but again it's best to consult with a doctor to determine if it's right for you.

This is a clinic in Seoul that only focusses on leg beauty procedures: JSME Clinic


----------



## cher2014

Thanks Jeet! Anyone been to jsme clinic b4? Is it me or wat. .i saw e b&a pics they look a bit photoshopped..


----------



## Jeet Dhindsa

cher2014 said:


> Thanks Jeet! Anyone been to jsme clinic b4? Is it me or wat. .i saw e b&a pics they look a bit photoshopped..


I was actually in the same building today a friend of mine just opened her dental clinic right above JSME, and wanted to show me around. 

I can drop in again and see if they have better photos. They're a specialty clinic, and the doc is pretty helpful. He once helped me find a good clinic for a knee scar patient I was originally asking him to check out. I originally went to him because he only focusses on legs. 

As for photo editing, I always tell patients not to hang their hat on B & A photos, especially from websites. They're just good to use as guidelines. 

In my opinion, the most accurate photos at clinics are usually the untouched ones they're not allowed to publish, but can only be seen during consults when they pull up other patient case files.


----------



## Jeet Dhindsa

chickychic said:


> I can not see any difference. And also it seems like they did photoshop I can see.
> And one of photo, she does not have any hipline on after photo.
> It looks so weire... I might not go there for surgery wonder they are quite good.
> I am quite scare to be like that .... I better to go to a good clinics with good result both on result and photo.


Everyone's expectations will be different, in my opinion the results are noticeable. I'm not a photo forensics expert, so I can't comment on what looks photoshopped or not. This is just an example of a clinic that only specializes in treatment for legs, and they're pretty well known for it.

This is another clinic in Seoul that does leg augmentation called Hafis


----------



## cher2014

Ok the pic from Hafis look like not much difference for the legs...only hips smaller


----------



## cher2014

Do Hafis or jsme have kakao?


----------



## dknyy

I am around 6 months post op now ^.^ 
I havent posted before but i have questions for those 6 months po and beyond.

How are your scars?
How much do your calves fluctuate without bandages?  Or do they not even change much?
When did you stop using bandages and compression stockings altogether? 

I did surgery with Dr. Park, and I have no regrets.  My beginning measurements were 37 and 37.5 cm I believe.  My calves would always swell going up to 38 sometimes.

Now they are smallest 32 but sometimes will swell to 33.5.  They look much better~


----------



## LOVE.chanel

dknyy said:


> I am around 6 months post op now ^.^
> I havent posted before but i have questions for those 6 months po and beyond.
> 
> How are your scars?
> How much do your calves fluctuate without bandages?  Or do they not even change much?
> When did you stop using bandages and compression stockings altogether?
> 
> I did surgery with Dr. Park, and I have no regrets.  My beginning measurements were 37 and 37.5 cm I believe.  My calves would always swell going up to 38 sometimes.
> 
> Now they are smallest 32 but sometimes will swell to 33.5.  They look much better~



Your very lucky, I am 2 months post op... My before operation measurements are 37.5cm as well.. The smallest I had now is 34 but sometimes it goes back to 36-37


----------



## dknyy

chickychic said:


> Did you also done your calf at JS clinic?
> What kind of method they using for calf reduction and how much is it?



No I got mine done at oz clinic, it was the partial resection 

Mine was actually expensive, a little under 7 thousand US dollars.
I highly recommend them although the pain at first is difficult


----------



## dknyy

LOVE.chanel said:


> Your very lucky, I am 2 months post op... My before operation measurements are 37.5cm as well.. The smallest I had now is 34 but sometimes it goes back to 36-37



 Who did you get yours done with? 2 months po i was around 32.

I actually would wrap my legs veryyy tight like there would be marks on my legs but it went away. My legs would swell a lot more before but now it isnt so bad.


----------



## Black Caviar

Do you still get fluid collecting in the spaces where the muscle was removed? I'm 2.5months post op and still compressing 24hours 7 days a week


----------



## Black Caviar

LOVE.chanel said:


> Your very lucky, I am 2 months post op... My before operation measurements are 37.5cm as well.. The smallest I had now is 34 but sometimes it goes back to 36-37



I'm 2.5 months post op- have you got fluid floating around in the areas he removed the muscle ? Have you still got swelling?


----------



## Black Caviar

dknyy said:


> Who did you get yours done with? 2 months po i was around 32.
> 
> I actually would wrap my legs veryyy tight like there would be marks on my legs but it went away. My legs would swell a lot more before but now it isnt so bad.



What changes have you noticed between month 2 until now? When you used to wrap the bandages tightly, did your ankle use to swell up?


----------



## cher2014

Anyon3 can share pics before after? I jus wanna gauge if its really worth it to go for the op if results are dramatically noticeable.


----------



## dknyy

Black Caviar said:


> What changes have you noticed between month 2 until now? When you used to wrap the bandages tightly, did your ankle use to swell up?



Yes yes yes they would. My feet would also turn a bit purple.  I know this isn't really good for you but I was very paranoid. When it was too hard to walk I'd loosen the bandages.  I don't recommend that you tighten them too too tight though.

Now i am 6.5 months PO.
In month 2 I would have to constantly bandage as my calves would swell a lot if i didn't. The scars are honestly not gone yet but faded a bit. I bought scar cream so hopefully it will help. I feel more comfortable with being bandage free and that didn't happen until month 6 but I'm sure this can be different for everyone.


----------



## Black Caviar

dknyy said:


> Yes yes yes they would. My feet would also turn a bit purple.  I know this isn't really good for you but I was very paranoid. When it was too hard to walk I'd loosen the bandages.  I don't recommend that you tighten them too too tight though.
> 
> Now i am 6.5 months PO.
> In month 2 I would have to constantly bandage as my calves would swell a lot if i didn't. The scars are honestly not gone yet but faded a bit. I bought scar cream so hopefully it will help. I feel more comfortable with being bandage free and that didn't happen until month 6 but I'm sure this can be different for everyone.


 
Thanks for your answer. Around the 2-3 month mark did you notice swelling in the spaces he removed the muscle? Like fluid kind of thing? Also at 6.5 months post op do you notice that the skin has reattached to the muscle?


----------



## cher2014

I am gg to korea in nov!  Is dr park the only recommended doc for calve surgery?any other suggestions? Wann recontour my entire legs.


----------



## Soffy

ChenL said:


> @ Marrob
> hello there, I had surgery with Dr. Park on Feb 23rd. 2015. It was my only surgery, and I researched 3-4 months prior to scheduling with Dr. Park. I appreciated his expertise, he answered all my questions promptly, he was very patient and kind; on email. I met Dr. Park and his team Ami and Susan in February and they were just as amazing and friendly. They helped me alot with emotional support and stretches. I spent around $10,000 USD flying there, hotel, food, and surgery. It is the greatest investment of my life for my body. I don't regret it one bit. Korea is a beautiful country filled with open minded people, who are very kind and understanding to tourists. It was the best 2 weeks for me. Hotel Young dong was so wonderful too, the drivers were always ready to give me a ride to clinic, even taking me to buy groceries. Good people all around helped made my experience in Korea getting surgery a good one.
> About surgery, yes, you will need pain and antibiotics medicine. they will give you. However, I brought extra pain medications for myself. For the two weeks, I did alot of resting and stretching. To this day, 5 months later, I still stretch a minute or so every morning. I walk normal now. I'm able to run a lil bit. I've went dancing in short dresses. My boots fit beautifully. My scars behind the knee are still there, it should fade away in a year or so.
> Between Dr. Jong and Dr. Park... I chose Dr. Park, for his extensive expertise, professionalism. He had gained my trust through email, also during the surgery, and his kindness after surgery, keeping in touch with me, making sure I'm doing well. I'm thankful for Dr. Park, his skills has made a big difference in my daily life. I'm able to live and dress the way I want, not wish I could.
> 
> @Love.chanel; limping is normal at 14 days post op. Probably up til 2 mos for some people. I wouldn't wear heels yet. Stretching and elevating your legs, massaging your legs daily helps alot.
> 
> I was a size 36.5cm, I'm now mainly a size 32-33cm. Dr. Park did well. I adore the whole team, they are small company, but compassionate, personable, and kind. I wouldn't choose another company for my calves.
> 
> have a good day everyone!


Hallo everyone. I am new to this tread. I have been doing a lot of research on calf reduction and i was wondering if someone could tell me about their experience with this surgery. My main concern is the pain after the surgery and furthermore which  effect the calf reduction has on your walking and exercise. How long  does it take before the swelling does away and will the calf reduction be permanent. I have heard of patients where their calves go back to same size the calf had before the reduction - What are your experiences with this? 

I know i have been asking a lot of question but I just want to know if this surgery is worth it. I have been thinking about doing the surgery for about 2 years, but I live in Denmark which is a long way from Korea. I have also heard that Germany has a clinic that offers calf reduction as well. Does anyone have any experience with this clinic? I am currently thinking about having Dr. Park at the Oz clinic performing the surgery in the summer of 2016.


----------



## Autumnsea

Hi everyone, I'd like to recontour my entire legs too. Thinking about lipo for thighs and resection for calves bc I read not so good reviews on calf lipo including on this forum. 

Has anyone thought about getting both done and  if so, is it recommended to get them done in 1 trip to Korea? If not, any opinions on which surgery would be better to get 1st/2nd? I don't like the idea of using my thighs as a reference for how thin my calves should be made or vice versa, a lipo PS not thinning my thighs as much to keep them proportionate to my calves


----------



## ashofspades

chickychic said:


> Hi, I did thighs and arms lipo in Korea.
> My main concerns was my thighs, and arms as second concern.
> Once I did thighs my calf looked quite bigger when my legs get slimmed down.
> so, I went to a clinic where I did thighs when I visit Korea for arm surgery and check my calf with doctor that time. My calf is muscular not fat so the doctor recommend me for calf nerve block to make muscle smaller. I was quite interested to it but I was running of my budget to do calf. I will try on diet to reduce my calf smaller first then I will check up again if I can get rid of that big calf



Have you tried daily stretching? I used to have big calves that made boots too tight to wear, but after stretching (and some weight loss) they've gotten very slim.


----------



## cotton118

So I have heard Dr. Park's muscle removal surgery for years but never had the guts to really get it done. 

Alternatives such as RF or other nerve removal surgery doesn't seem to work for the long run as the compensate muscle grows out after a year or two. 

I am wondering if anyone tried non-invasive methods for fat removal. Although the calves is mostly muscle, removing the fat and that little cm reduction will make a big difference in appearance. Anyone tried cool sculpting (freezing fat to kill 22% of fat), ultrashape / liposonix (using ultrasound to burn fat) or vanquish? They have good results on tummy and hips but I don't see much references on the calves


----------



## cotton118

Black Caviar said:


> Thanks for your answer. Around the 2-3 month mark did you notice swelling in the spaces he removed the muscle? Like fluid kind of thing? Also at 6.5 months post op do you notice that the skin has reattached to the muscle?


Hi Black Caviar, 

I saw that you did a selective neurestomy surgery in which you cut the nerves to reduce the muscle size. May I know how is that going after 2 years? Did you see any compensatory muscle hypertrophy? 

I am new to this forum and it doesn't allow me to see all the threads you posted, forgive me if you already explained the situation!


----------



## Black Caviar

cotton118 said:


> Hi Black Caviar,
> 
> I saw that you did a selective neurestomy surgery in which you cut the nerves to reduce the muscle size. May I know how is that going after 2 years? Did you see any compensatory muscle hypertrophy?
> 
> I am new to this forum and it doesn't allow me to see all the threads you posted, forgive me if you already explained the situation!


 
Hi Cotton118
Yes I had a selective neurectomy. Initially I liked the results but a year later my left leg grew back to its original size and my right leg had depressions all over it and looked bowed/ weird. I do not recommend selective neurectomy. I recommend partial resection of the gastronemius.


----------



## Ryzball

Black Caviar said:


> Hi Cotton118
> Yes I had a selective neurectomy. Initially I liked the results but a year later my left leg grew back to its original size and my right leg had depressions all over it and looked bowed/ weird. I do not recommend selective neurectomy. I recommend partial resection of the gastronemius.



Hi Black Caviar,

How are you doing now? Can you give us an update? I'm interested in going to Dr. Jong myself. 

Thanks!


----------



## Black Caviar

Ryzball said:


> Hi Black Caviar,
> 
> How are you doing now? Can you give us an update? I'm interested in going to Dr. Jong myself.
> 
> Thanks!



Majority of my swellin has gone (about 90%). Very happy with Dr Jong- I would highly recommend him. Scars are also healing very well. I have returned to all of my original activities without any issues.


----------



## karagiselle

Hi anyone has done calf lipo and seen good results?  I scared of muscle reduction


----------



## cotton118

Hi Black Caviar, 

Thanks for the reply!!

I trust you did a lot of research before getting partial muscle removal after the nerve blocking surgery, may I know why you didn't opt for RF 'burning' muscles directly to reduce the size? Seems less invasive but more effective than nerve blocking! I can't find a lot of info on RF burning muscles in English and tried searching in Korean using google translate, but it's not working too well so far.....


----------



## marrob

@karagiselle

Hi. I had lipo done on my calves. It depends on the amount of fat you have on your calves. I had a lot of both fat and muscle.  After lipo, the overall circumference decreased a little and it just gave me a more defined look.  If that is what you're wanting, I recommend lipo. I also highly recommend it for slimming ankles. If you're more concerned about the shape of your calves, lipo won't make much of a difference. I'm going to get the muscle reduction soon since my problem is due to large calf muscles.  I also had radio frequency and botox, which was a waste of money.


----------



## Black Caviar

cotton118 said:


> Hi Black Caviar,
> 
> Thanks for the reply!!
> 
> I trust you did a lot of research before getting partial muscle removal after the nerve blocking surgery, may I know why you didn't opt for RF 'burning' muscles directly to reduce the size? Seems less invasive but more effective than nerve blocking! I can't find a lot of info on RF burning muscles in English and tried searching in Korean using google translate, but it's not working too well so far.....



Hi 
I didn't do the RF because I have heard there is a chance of muscle growing back and after previous experience with neurectomy i wanted to make sure that my next procedure ensured permanent results. I also told that if you have RF then if you decide to have partial muscle resection, the results won't be the best because of scar tissue RF creates. If you want something wihh permanent result I would recommend partial muscle resection. For me post op recovery was fine, had no issues at all


----------



## cherryknot

maybe calf reduction? is it permanent?


----------



## Ryzball

Black Caviar said:


> Majority of my swellin has gone (about 90%). Very happy with Dr Jong- I would highly recommend him. Scars are also healing very well. I have returned to all of my original activities without any issues.



Thanks for your reply! Did the hard lump/fluid thing go away eventually? And did the surgery affect your leg flexibility in any way?


----------



## Roverbaby

I had my calve reduction surgery done by Dr. Jong in Taiwan. Today is my second day post op and it went really well.

Dr. Jong is amazing, unbelievably care Doctor. I had a few plastic surgeries in the past and I have to say he is the most caring doctor I have even seen so far. 

I live in Indonesia. I communicated with him through emails. since the first time I sent him email, which is about a month before the surgery, he always replied and answered all my questions in detail and patiently. 

3 years ago I had liposuction on my calves in attempt to reduce my calves size with another surgeon. However, this was the biggest mistake I had ever made in my life as the procedure made my calve muscles looked even more prominent and the surgery left irregularities on my ankle and  calves, overall it ruined the shape of my legs. 

After doing a long research, I found there are two doctors who is able to perform partial gastrocnemius resection, Dr Jong in Taiwan and Dr Park in Korea. 

I sent both Dr Jong and Dr Park emails and explained about my problems. But only dr Jong that willing to fix the irregularities in my calves from the previous surgery, while dr. Park was unable to do that. I finally decided to choose Dr Jong. 

First day, he measured and took pictures of my legs from every angles. He put me on a swirl chair, used an ultrasound machine to look how thick is my calve muscles. He did it thoroughly and took about an hour and half to do the examination.  I also have varicose vein on the right calve and needed to be removed. 
I also requested to do the whole liposuction for my thighs as well. In total, I have 2 major surgeries: 1) partial muscles resection of my medial & lateral gastrocnemius and lateral soleus, 2) liposuction of my ankles, medial & lateral thighs. Also 2 minor surgeries: 1) varicose vein 2) fat transplant to fix the irregularities from the previous liposuction. 

After the examination, he gave me a special mobile phone that I can use to communicate with him. The surgery is scheduled tomorrow morning at 9 AM. I return to the flat I rented from Airbnb which is only a few blocks from the clinic. 

Day 1.
In the day of surgery, I was a bit nervous but seeing the Dr Jong is very care with me, it calmed my nerves a lot. 

There were 5 nurses assisting him during surgery. Although most of the nurses are unable to speak English, they are very care, friendly and helpful. I had a spinal anaesthetic plus the sedation to put me in sleep. 

The surgery took about 6 hours and it went really well. I was awake most of the time and sleep half way through it. No pain at all and he put the drain on my calves to avoid hematoma. 

Day 2.
He changed the dressing and all are looking good. Still no pain so far. My calves feels a bit tight that's all. 

That's it my experience so far with Dr Jong and I will post it again tomorrow to tell you more about it.


----------



## Roverbaby

@Karagiselle

I done calve lipo and it made my calve looked much worse. The muscles bulge looked more obvious and they looked so masculine, I was embarrassed to wear a skirt since then. It was the biggest mistake I've made. Better you go for partial muscle resection straight away and I really recommend Dr Jong. He is a super skilled doctor in this field. You would never regret it. The only thing I regret is why I didn't do it sooner.


----------



## tototo

@Roverbaby

Hello! Roverbaby. How is now?
I'll do calve reduction surgery on May~April. But I'm hesitating. Dr.Jong or Dr.Park, which doctor should I choose? So could you tell me your postoperative course more. And I worry about scars in Dr Jong's cases. I really hope your good condition!


----------



## Roverbaby

@ Tototo

The recovery is fantastic! I don't have to aspirate my calves, all went nice and smooth. I am able to walk on my feet on day 7th with only slightly tightness on my calves. Dr. Jong will remove all the stitches tomorrow and I will fly to JKT the next day.


I choose Dr Jong because he was the one who was willing to fix the shape of my calves from the previous calves liposuction. He even fixed my varicose vein at the same time. While Dr. Park sounds very commercial in his email as he gave me a quotation straight away on his first email.


My previous calves circumference before the surgery was 36.5 cm and straight after the surgery it went down to 34 (R) and 35 (L). he was monitoring the recovery and did ultrasound to see whether hematoma occurs in every 2nd day. I am now 11th day post op and the circumference is around 33-34 cm 

Actually is not just the reduction of my calves circumference that amazed me, the shape has totally improved. He did the liposuction around my ankles, my knees and my thighs too. They look very slim and slender, they don't look like my legs at all. 
I am super happy with the results. 

The surgery cost me US $ 7000 and that's included everything. I am very impressed with the whole experience I had with Dr. Jong.


----------



## tototo

@Roverbaby

Thank you so so so much!!!!!!! Your report is very kind and good information for me. I think your calves will become more smart! wow~. How is a scar? also went well? I want to know the size  of scar(mm). Because I read on this forum Dr.Jong make a scar bigger than Dr.Park.  I know you didn't go through an operation by Dr.Park.&#12288;So sorry, I ask you a lot. Anyway I was so glad you are fine!!!


----------



## Roverbaby

Hi Tototo,

The day before I left Taipei, Dr. Jong did aspirate my calves. Not because I needed it (the fluid in the calves was less than 10 cc on each leg) but he did because I had to leave the country and worried that the fluid may accumulates further from sitting on the plane for too long. 

The scar is about 3 cm long on each leg, which is fine for me. It heals really well too. I'm very happy with it. 

My suggestion is if you go by yourself, you better stay in the hotel in the first week. The first 3-5 days were the hardest as you have to lay down most of your time. After that, you would start to learn to walk and Dr. Jong will rent you a walking aid equipment and also a wheel chair. He also will borrow you a mobile phone, so you could contact him at anytime. 

If you would like to reduce the cost of your accomodation, you could rent a service apartment near his clinic for the second week. I got one from Airbnb, it was really nice studio and got everything you need to stay in a flat.

Email me if you need the flat owner's number or if you need a special taxi to pick you up from the airport or to take you around Taipei.  My email is farahcollins@gmail.com


----------



## catpurse09

Hi everyone, I've been looking at this forum off and on for a long time. Has anyone heard of Dr. Young Shin Cho? The photos on the website look really good and she does a combination of calf reduction, liposuction and fat grafting. 

It says "The selective maximal multiple denervation procedure involves  selective nerve block to obliterate only motor nerves that innervate the  calf muscle by using a high-gauge (thin) needle. Utilization of a thin needle does not leave a scar. Recurrences are  largely reduced due to finding nerve bundles maximally and trivial nerve  branches are obliterated (140-160 nerves on the average at this  clinic). Along with retouch surgery ten months later, this approach is  nearly permanent." http://www.young-clinic.com/wp_en/calf-clinic?

Anyone have some thoughts?


----------



## cute_lil_fiend

Define "nearly".


----------



## catpurse09

I sent them an email. If anyone has had this and it didn't work does it just go back to the previous shape or does the leg go a weird shape? Like is it worth trying before the more invasive treatment? I'll report back if I have any info.


----------



## monixtuma

Is calf reduction surgery safe ? Is there is any side effects or complications after that ? :giggles: I've seen on Grand that there is procedure to make the bulky calf reduce being lean and like 'chopstick leg'. But, i wasn't really sure about it.


----------



## marrob

All of the other procedures are a waste if time, especially ones advertised by Grand and other clinics that aren't even popular for calf procedures.  They are promoting injections, which is botox and some stuff that supposed to melt fat....total b.s. tried it all and complete waste if money.  Lipo helps if the problem is fat, otherwise it's better to save your money and get the real deal.  I had a consultation with Dr. Park, since I live in Korea, but have decided to have surgery with Dr. Jong in the future.  Seems like people were more satisfied with their results with Dr. Jong.  I think I have wasted about 7000 dollars on my calves with no results.  I wish I would have just gotten the surgery to begin with....it would have saved me a lot of time and money.


----------



## monixtuma

I think that it's caused by genetics, so the result may vary and it's about luck.  I think that i'll start pilates instead.


----------



## LF2000

Botox helps.
I know a surgeon at Modelo Clinic is an expert in this area, but he is quite expensive as he is a very reputable surgeon and a top lecturer/professor at a top 3 Korean university. The people at the clinic also only speak in Korean.


----------



## Dmw2342

evachan said:


> Hello, I am thinking about getting partial muscle resection in the U.S and looking for someone who actually had this surgery in the U.S.
> 
> I went to see Dr. Perry Liu and he gave me three selections to reduce my calf size.
> 
> nerve ablation
> 
> nerve resection
> 
> partial muscle resection
> 
> I want to know if there is anyone in this forum had muscle reduction by him.
> 
> I saw a couple of messages of ppl who got nerve resection by him, but not with muscle reduction.
> 
> I wish I could do it in Korea where so many ppl had done this surgery so far. However I won't be able to fly to Korea to stay for 2 weeks realistically since I have 2 year old baby.


Hi evachan 
Did you have your procedure with dr Liu? If so how did it go? I'm thinking about seeing him to have my calf reduction procedure done. Thanks for your input


----------



## Esther0001

kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?


you can get the botox injection to minimize the size..although you need to maintain them like every 10month or so....just like the wrinkle  on your forehead.


----------



## ryalin1

I feel you just have to eat less and exercise more, which may give you muscles (in addition to getting rid of fat), but you get that toned, lean look.


----------



## summer_day

I have one question, how do you know if your calves are big because of the fat or because of your muscles ? My calves are fairly big and I wanted to try lipo them first since I am not sure if  calf reduction surgery is safe . Won't the surgery affect your muscles and may damage your walking ability in the long run ?


----------



## cherryknot

LF2000 said:


> Botox helps.
> I know a surgeon at Modelo Clinic is an expert in this area, but he is quite expensive as he is a very reputable surgeon and a top lecturer/professor at a top 3 Korean university. The people at the clinic also only speak in Korean.


Do you know how much the botox last? and how much?


----------



## brobn

hi @cutesnoppy and @roverbaby could you please send me your before and after pics with dr jong please? I'm stressed about choosing between him and dr park for my calf surgery this December! my email is nbrobbey@hotmail.com please please reply? also any of you ladies that had dr. park? could i see your results as well please? 

my stats are currently 5ft2, 11st, 42cm circumference on each leg :/ I've been losing weight, I've lost 3stone so far, and I plan to get it done in December to give me enough time to lose an extra 3 1/2 stone!

please reply ladies!


----------



## brobn

Why is it so quiet on here ladies??

I've received 2 quotes for my combined surgeries so far.. one is £9900 this is with a 10% discount (if i pay in cash!) the other was £8600 (might be more depending on how much lipo I want) I'm nervous and very worried about who would be the best choice though, I can only find reviews of these surgeons on this site and I don't know if they are Board Certified.. I really do not want to fly all the way there and end up with a botched body ((( 
HELP ME PLEASE!


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

I have heard calf toning exercises helps!


----------



## CSWW

Hello everyone, 

I am new to this and I really hope to be able to participate in this discussion. I have been very embarrassed with myself for having such bulky calves.

 I am from United Kingdom and I am thinking of having my calf-reduction surgery done in summer 2016. Am wondering if anyone is thinking of having the same operation done with Dr.Park this year?


----------



## carocaro

_xx buddy/travel requests aren't allowed on tPF_


----------



## carocaro

Hi! I havent got it done but am planning on doing it this summer, August (If I get the money in time)
Most people on the forum who shared their experience do not seem to have permanent side effects


----------



## carocaro

gondolarez said:


> I picked up martial arts because it's something I've been dreaming about since I was young! And I'm glad I picked it up because it's so much fun but yeah, I do use my legs a lot. I actually use more of my left leg than my right, but I guess with any training, both would develop muscles
> 
> But it really depends on the shape of your muscles! My right calf muscle was pretty long to begin with so Dr. Park couldn't excise all of it. He says that the gastroblabla muscle isn't really needed for us to move about, that the muscle behind it will support our movements right? So I guess when we lead an active lifestyle, that gets muscular, and on top of my un-excised calf muscle... it's a horror  I tried to take some pictures but the tiptoe part didn't come out quite right cox it's difficult taking them alone!
> 
> Left leg:
> imageshack.com/a/img819/2199/1m9s.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Right leg:
> imageshack.com/a/img19/6729/h0y7.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Right leg when I tiptoe:
> imageshack.com/a/img14/4065/urnt.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Both legs from the back when I tiptoe (this is pretty bad quality, I know):
> imageshack.com/a/img96/5733/vgwf.jpgUploaded with ImageShack.com
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hi I can't access these photos..can anyone help?


----------



## MischiefMermaid

CSWW said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this and I really hope to be able to participate in this discussion. I have been very embarrassed with myself for having such bulky calves.
> 
> I am from United Kingdom and I am thinking of having my calf-reduction surgery done in summer 2016. Am wondering if anyone is thinking of having the same operation done with Dr.Park this year?


Hi, I've been considering the same calf reduction surgery with Dr. Park - my challenge is I have three little chihuahuas and can't leave them for two weeks in Korea (I live in Scottsdale, AZ).  So I am now considering Dr. Perry Liu in Beverly Hills. I consulted with him by phone and by sending photos via email.  For me he recommended a combo of lipo with RF (he said it's hard to say for sure based on just looking at photos vs an in person consult), and said the RF might not even be necessary.  But I tell you, the Before/After photos from Dr. Park at OZ Clinic are amazing!  So I'm not sure what to do...


----------



## MischiefMermaid

carocaro said:


> Hi I can't access these photos..can anyone help?


Hi, when did you have your calf reduction with Dr. Park in Korea?  Did you travel from the U.S.?  I'd really love to have this procedure with him...did you really have to remain in Korea for two weeks?


----------



## MischiefMermaid

Rocket.p said:


> Hi guys,
> I am from Sydney, Australia, and would love to meet someone who has had a calf reduction.
> 
> The most critical thing for me is no future side effects on being able to exercise, running, jumping etc. I am not a professional athlete, but I do like to exercise.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


Hi, I live in Scottsdale, AZ and am considering the same procedure.  In the research and planning stages and thought we could share info as we go along?


----------



## carocaro

MischiefMermaid said:


> Hi, I live in Scottsdale, AZ and am considering the same procedure.  In the research and planning stages and thought we could share info as we go along?


Hi everyone, no I havent got it done but thinking of doing it this summer. only for one calf actually, which is bigger. But I'm not sure if it's worth it


----------



## camber

CSWW said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this and I really hope to be able to participate in this discussion. I have been very embarrassed with myself for having such bulky calves.
> 
> I am from United Kingdom and I am thinking of having my calf-reduction surgery done in summer 2016. Am wondering if anyone is thinking of having the same operation done with Dr.Park this year?


Hi Emily  I am from UK and thinking of going  to LA. Where  do you live in UK.  I live in London


----------



## camber

brobn said:


> hi @cutesnoppy and @roverbaby could you please send me your before and after pics with dr jong please? I'm stressed about choosing between him and dr park for my calf surgery this December! my email is nbrobbey@hotmail.com please please reply? also any of you ladies that had dr. park? could i see your results as well please?
> 
> my stats are currently 5ft2, 11st, 42cm circumference on each leg :/ I've been losing weight, I've lost 3stone so far, and I plan to get it done in December to give me enough time to lose an extra 3 1/2 stone!
> 
> please reply ladies!


Hi Brodon have you had your calves done yet.  Was it a success?


----------



## camber

CSWW said:


> I live in Bristol. Are you planning to go this summer?


I am a bit scared and just had an op so I was thinking more chiristmas.  Also better in winter as in summer would be very uncomfortable I think.


----------



## camber

CSWW said:


> I live in Bristol. Are you planning to go this summer?


I would go to South Korea with someone but if going along would prefer to use Dr Liu in LA.  Although Dr Liu seems to want to go down the RF and Botox route and I think neither works.  Better to go for the partial resection and I have asked his office to confirm he is OK to do resection.


----------



## camber

Hi Emily

For me I cant do this summer as too much going on.  Plan to have it done over the Christmas period as that I when I have longest off work and I think it would be too hot in summer to wear the stocking etc.  I am not getting good enough feedback  from Dr Liu's office just thanks for getting in contact etc and as said he seems to prefer RF or botox so I think I will have to chose Dr Park or Dr Jong.


----------



## camber

Hi Rocket

Sounds like a good result.  I bet you are glad its over.  I would like to go December time and Dr Park or Dr Jong seem to be the only two in the world getting results.  Keep posting your progress it gives others confident to go ahead.


----------



## christy2

Black Caviar said:


> Hi Forumers,
> 
> I had my op with Dr Jong. I have written about my experience below.
> 
> 
> Consult one day prior to operation:
> I arrived at the clinic for my consultation where Dr Jong used an ultrasound machine to check precise thickness of leg muscles. He drew markings on legs and ran through operation and provided opportunity to ask any questions. Also took lots of photos and a video of my walking. He said he will also do lipo around knees to provide better contour of legs. Consultation ran for approx 1.5hours. I felt he was very thorough.
> 
> Op day: everything ran smoothly, It took a long time! Had operation under spinal. Spinal needle was relatively painless and took effect quite quickly. Op went from 10:30-4:00, fell asleep during procedure I was so so relaxed. After procedure no pain. Had to lie completely flat for 24 hours. Clinic provided meals for the entire 2 day stay.
> 
> Day 1 PO:
> 
> AM: Slight pain behind knee. Achy feeling in L leg (similar to big session at gym). Tried to straighten foot and felt a warm burning sensation so stopped! Drains collection blood although not a lot which I'm told is good.
> R=36cm L=37cm
> Started Arnica tabs and Dr Jong gave panadol and riboflavin tablets 3 times per day.
> After noon- some burning pain in my left leg when pushing down. This is apparently nerve pain. Dr Jong informed he removed 150grams of muscle from left calf and 150g right calf.
> Fell asleep at 1 am, trouble getting comfortable because of drains and catheter tubes in the way!
> 
> D2 PO:
> Last morning at clinic. Walking very slowly with wedges. Dr Jong removed drains... OUCH! At least it only took a second or 2 to pull them out but I did gasp.
> Back to hotel, walking flat on right foot with some tightness still on toe with Left foot.
> Did not need wheel chair or walking aid to get back into hotel- just walked very very slowly and rested for evening.
> Still taking Aneca, panadol and nerve pain tablet. Seems to be doing the trick. Some hip pain from odd sleeping position.
> 
> D3 PO
> Had a sponge bath and decided to get out of my hotel room. Legs quite tight (similar to big session at gym). Practiced my walking up and down hotel room. Still can only walk on toe on left leg. I started to feel frustrated because I am impatient and just want to walk normally again ASAP but then realised I need to be patient! Went and sat by pool for the day which was great to change the atmosphere. Decided in the late arvo to head to the supermarket so went out for an hour in my wedges. Initially my walking was quite slow but the more I walked the easier it became. No one would have been able to tell I had an operation, I was confident my walking looked normal by end of shopping trip. Legs did feel tired upon return. Dr Jongs protocol is to rest for one week and only walk to bathroom or when necessarily... I can't sit still for more then 5 minutes so this was tricky for me. Occasionally during my shopping trip I would get pins and needles in my left foot (sometimes it was a warm burning pain that lasted a few seconds) but I made sure I was careful with my walking and didn't overdo it. Back to the hotel and rested for the remainder of the night. Before I went to bed I tried walking on flat feet and was suprised I could with little tightness. I have been taking Anica religiously every 4 hours as well as riboflavin tablets. No pain killers though since I left the clinic because I haven't had any pain.
> 
> D4 PO
> Morning: Woke up and where my stitches are felt a bit itchy and sore (may have slept in a certain way that put pressure on them). As soon as I woke up to go to the bathroom i walked flat footed. A little slow and tight at first but the more steps I took the easier it became.
> 
> Had check up with Dr Jong today. He used his ultrasound machine to check for hematoma and seroma and change dressings. Everything was fine and swelling at a minimum. Went shopping for about 1/2 hours then went back to the hotel and rested. I will be leaving tomorrow to head back home. It's been a short stay here but and enjoyable one.
> 
> D5 PO
> Morning: Woke up a little stiff this morning. Went for an appointment at 9:30am with Dr Jong, I walked there all was fine but a tiny bit of discomfort in my left leg. He changed dressings and examined with the ultrasound machine. I have some fluid built up in my left leg so he aspirated this for me. He attributed this to me being on my feet shopping for too long yesterday. None the less this is my last day here so he ran through post operative care instructions for me back home. He also took measurements and assessed my walking. I can now walk flat footed, takes a minute or so for the tightness to subside but once this does I am fine. He has recommended that I start doing stretches after 2 weeks when he said the muscle starts to contract. He has asked me not to push myself until then and to not walk too much as this will give my legs an opportunity to heal. I flew back home that afternoon. Because I couldn't elevate my legs I found it a little uncomfortable on the long plane ride home but none the less just distracted myself by watching movies. Getting around the airport preflight was absolutely fine as I wore my wedges.
> 
> D6 PO
> My legs more a little more swollen then usual from the plane flight. Have been walking around my home in flat slippers. I feel a little stiff when ever i get up but within a minute this subsides. Took my stockings off to sleep last night as it was a little more comfortable... Bliss
> 
> D7 PO
> Can't believe it was a week today I had my op... Seems surreal that's it's all over when I think about it. Walking is still fine with the usual tightness when I first get up. I have been resting and not walking when not necessary. Dr Jong told me he sculpted my legs to each be 35cm, currently my legs are sitting at 37cm each  but I know this is just swelling and I'm not to focussing on measurements during the post operative healing process. I've told myself I'm letting my body heal for at least 3 months before I focus on measurements.


Hi Black Caviar... what are your  measurements now and are you pleased with the results ....did you only want a small reduction when you had the op?


----------



## camber

I have read that a small reduction can yield good results as it is the sculpting and not  the overall reduction. However, I think I would be happier to measure 4 to 5cms  less post op


----------



## christy2

I think from the conversations we had Dr Jong suggested I would notice at least a 3-4cm reduction though I acknowledge it is the overall shape that counts. I expect that the recovery may be longer if there is a larger reduction.


----------



## QueenF

I'm thankful to have found this thread, my calves have been bothering me my whole life as it is also genetic so stretching/working out does not help. I'm going to be going to either Dr. Jong or Dr. Park this fall. Before this, I have some concerns and if anyone who has gone through the procedure can answer them, I would be really thankful. 

- Would it be fine to drive two/three weeks after this procedure? (Short drives to work)
- Is the limping noticeable for those of you who mentioned it?
- How many hours of walking a day after the procedure is do-able?
- How long did you stay in bed after the procedure?
- I saw some people mentioning that they wore flats while I read on the clinics sites that heels must be worn, which is true?


----------



## maxyis

shoegalalabama said:


> I used to run everyday and then do 40 mins on the stairmaster... my calves got bigger and in my opinion, too muscly - it especially shows when i wear heels as the muscle is defined... (why cant my abs tone up so quickly???) I dont go on the stepper now.. but I had no fat before so maybe thats why they got muscly.


_i dont think _running works i have been doing it for ages. no reduction


----------



## Bellaroo_23

you know you can get botox for your calves?? my friend got it done when she went to korea last year


----------



## Chloekng

hi black caviar,

I'm new to this forum... Actually, new to blogging in general. But I was wondering if I could get some feedback and advice from you. I scheduled my surgery first week of August in LA with Dr. Liu and he recommended the Rf ablation method. I'm not sure if it was you that tried this method and results were unsuccessful? Could you tell me why you wouldn't recommend this method of surgery? Thanks!!


----------



## Chloekng

hello evachan,
Did you have the surgery done with Dr. Liu? If so, which surgery method did you elect? I had a consultation and the RF nerve ablation was recommended and I scheduled my surgery for August. I'm now, thinking I should reconsider my surgery options...


----------



## Elle_07

camber said:


> Hi Emily  I am from UK and thinking of going  to LA. Where  do you live in UK.  I live in London



Hi Camber and Emily. Are any of you considering of going to Dr. Park this summer (August) to undergo partial muscle resection? By the way, I am also from London, UK.


----------



## Elle_07

Hello again guys! Is anyone going to Dr. Park this month of August to get partial muscle resection done? I am from UK and I plan to go there soon.
However, I feel hesistant about travelling around the places in the country on my own. I am worried that I will not find my way to the clinic when I arrive. Also, I have several questions about payments for the hotel. 

For those who stayed in Youngdong Hotel, can you pay with card or cash? I know Ephthatha hotel (now called E-residence) is cheaper but is it actually good and safe to stay there?

Also, did you withraw the lump sum for the payment for the surgery before you departed in your country? Were you not worried about the money being stolen or lost before you even arrive at the clinic to see Dr. Park?

If anyone can share their experiences on this particular matter it would be huge help!!


----------



## Elle_07

CSWW said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this and I really hope to be able to participate in this discussion. I have been very embarrassed with myself for having such bulky calves.
> 
> I am from United Kingdom and I am thinking of having my calf-reduction surgery done in summer 2016. Am wondering if anyone is thinking of having the same operation done with Dr.Park this year?



Hello CSWW!!! I am from UK too and plan to go to Dr. Park this month!! I am looking to buy my flight ticket for next week already. 

Have you already gone to him or are you still in UK?


----------



## happychallenger

Black Caviar said:


> Hi
> I didn't do the RF because I have heard there is a chance of muscle growing back and after previous experience with neurectomy i wanted to make sure that my next procedure ensured permanent results. I also told that if you have RF then if you decide to have partial muscle resection, the results won't be the best because of scar tissue RF creates. If you want something wihh permanent result I would recommend partial muscle resection. For me post op recovery was fine, had no issues at all


Hi Black Caviar, are you still active on PurseForum? If you are could you please please please email me.  I have my surgery booked with Dr Jong on October 12, 2016 and have a couple of questions that I hope you can help answering.  I would really appreciate it, here's my email: celine.so@hotmail.com, thanks so much!!


----------



## flyingwind66

Gah, I haven't been on here in forever XD I am going to Soeul in at the end of October and just booked my consultation with Dr. Park for calf reduction. (also plan on getting some facial contouring too but that will likely be its own thread and will be at a different clinic)

I'm going with another girl I met on this forum  we booked an airbnb together. (there was going to be 4 of us but the other 2 seem to have bailed)

I will definitely post my impressions, before and afters and reviews when it all happens!

I first used the online consult on the website.  The doctor asked for me to email a picture of my calves and my calf circumference along with my height and weight.  Emails and answers were prompt and precise 

He said that I am a candidate for calf resection and that according to my body stats (154cm tall, 50kg, calf circumference 36.5cm and 37cm or 5'1" tall, 110lbs, calf circumference 14.5 inches) the most ideal circumference is 33cm/13inches.

I am super excited!! gah!

side note, I am a circus artist doing static trapeze, hoop, silks and contortion.  I used to be a way serious ballet dancer/student (probably how I got the giant calves in the first place) and I still take a ballet class now and again.  I'll be taking 3-4 months off for sure and I will let you all know how the surgery affects my performance.


----------



## travelbird

Elle_07 said:


> Hello again guys! Is anyone going to Dr. Park this month of August to get partial muscle resection done? I am from UK and I plan to go there soon.
> However, I feel hesistant about travelling around the places in the country on my own. I am worried that I will not find my way to the clinic when I arrive. Also, I have several questions about payments for the hotel.
> 
> For those who stayed in Youngdong Hotel, can you pay with card or cash? I know Ephthatha hotel (now called E-residence) is cheaper but is it actually good and safe to stay there?
> 
> Also, did you withraw the lump sum for the payment for the surgery before you departed in your country? Were you not worried about the money being stolen or lost before you even arrive at the clinic to see Dr. Park?
> 
> If anyone can share their experiences on this particular matter it would be huge help!!



HI Elle!! I am planning on going to dr Park at the end of September. I myself would love to find someone who is planning on undergoing the some surgery so I don't have to go though the process alone. I also feel hesitant about being in Korea for 2 weeks by my self. I would be super nice to share this experience with someone. I am a girl form Sweden, 23 years old.

Have you decided a date yet??


----------



## travelbird

flyingwind66 said:


> Gah, I haven't been on here in forever XD I am going to Soeul in at the end of October and just booked my consultation with Dr. Park for calf reduction. (also plan on getting some facial contouring too but that will likely be its own thread and will be at a different clinic)
> 
> I'm going with another girl I met on this forum  we booked an airbnb together. (there was going to be 4 of us but the other 2 seem to have bailed)
> 
> I will definitely post my impressions, before and afters and reviews when it all happens!
> 
> I first used the online consult on the website.  The doctor asked for me to email a picture of my calves and my calf circumference along with my height and weight.  Emails and answers were prompt and precise
> 
> He said that I am a candidate for calf resection and that according to my body stats (154cm tall, 50kg, calf circumference 36.5cm and 37cm or 5'1" tall, 110lbs, calf circumference 14.5 inches) the most ideal circumference is 33cm/13inches.
> 
> I am super excited!! gah!
> 
> side note, I am a circus artist doing static trapeze, hoop, silks and contortion.  I used to be a way serious ballet dancer/student (probably how I got the giant calves in the first place) and I still take a ballet class now and again.  I'll be taking 3-4 months off for sure and I will let you all know how the surgery affects my performance.



Hi, it's too bad i just found this page. I would have loved to travel with you guys. But I feel that October is too late. I have all of september free. Which date in October are you leaving for Korea? 

And does someone now what kind of shoes we should wear after? I've heard that high heals are preferred?


----------



## travelbird

QueenF said:


> I'm thankful to have found this thread, my calves have been bothering me my whole life as it is also genetic so stretching/working out does not help. I'm going to be going to either Dr. Jong or Dr. Park this fall. Before this, I have some concerns and if anyone who has gone through the procedure can answer them, I would be really thankful.
> 
> - Would it be fine to drive two/three weeks after this procedure? (Short drives to work)
> - Is the limping noticeable for those of you who mentioned it?
> - How many hours of walking a day after the procedure is do-able?
> - How long did you stay in bed after the procedure?
> - I saw some people mentioning that they wore flats while I read on the clinics sites that heels must be worn, which is true?




Hi, have you undergone your surgery yet? or book the appointment?


----------



## Missfitt

Have you all tried botox for calve to become smaller? Since it make the jaw smaller it can also make calve I maybe?


----------



## travelbird

Missfitt said:


> Have you all tried botox for calve to become smaller? Since it make the jaw smaller it can also make calve I maybe?



Botox is not a permanent solution. It will only last for a few months so you will have to do it many times. 
It will also be expensive since you need a lot of botox since the calf is a big muscle.


----------



## LiHuei

happychallenger said:


> Hi Black Caviar, are you still active on PurseForum? If you are could you please please please email me.  I have my surgery booked with Dr Jong on October 12, 2016 and have a couple of questions that I hope you can help answering.  I would really appreciate it, here's my email: celine.so@hotmail.com, thanks so much!!



Hey Happychallenger,

You're doing this soon! I am booked for November 2nd with Dr. Jong.. Please share your experience when the day comes! 
I'm doing some accommodation research now, what have you booked for yourself?

Anyone who's had work done with Dr. Jong have recommendations of comfortable places to stay?

thank you!


----------



## Lui1992

Hey  
I've been reading since 6 month now and have booked my Operation with Dr jong in the middle of November!  
@LiHuei how long will you stay in taipeh?  and as you go earlier than me, Please share your experience!


----------



## happychallenger

Hi ladies, I have my calf resection surgery booked with Dr. Jong on Oct 12.  I understand this is a major operation and many of you have doubts and lots of questions, there are not enough girls who've gone through the surgery that are actually responding to emails so I promise I will answer all your questions if you have any, feel free to email me.  Like most of you, this was a very tough decision to make and I have not successfully talked to anyone who've gone through the same surgery so I kind of just jumped into this hoping that Dr. Jong will do a great job.  All the girls who have gone through the surgery that shared their email addresses on the forum did not answer any of my emails so if you're going through the same frustration, I will help you with all the concerns and questions you may have.  
I am travelling from Vancouver, Canada and will be staying in Taiwan for a total of 12 days.  I will be travelling alone and will be staying at an Airbnb flat just 5 minutes from the clinic by foot.  I have always had large calves, it's in my genes.  Both of my calves are at almost 40cm and although I'm tall, 5'11, they look super unproportional as I am thin.  I have been very self-conscious and have never worn anything other than long pants and long skirts in my life.  My email is celine.so@hotmail.com and if you don't hear from me right away it's probably because I'm drugged up but I promise I will answer each and every one of you's emails.  Wish me luck!


----------



## oclenn

happychallenger said:


> Hi ladies, I have my calf resection surgery booked with Dr. Jong on Oct 12.  I understand this is a major operation and many of you have doubts and lots of questions, there are not enough girls who've gone through the surgery that are actually responding to emails so I promise I will answer all your questions if you have any, feel free to email me.  Like most of you, this was a very tough decision to make and I have not successfully talked to anyone who've gone through the same surgery so I kind of just jumped into this hoping that Dr. Jong will do a great job.  All the girls who have gone through the surgery that shared their email addresses on the forum did not answer any of my emails so if you're going through the same frustration, I will help you with all the concerns and questions you may have.
> I am travelling from Vancouver, Canada and will be staying in Taiwan for a total of 12 days.  I will be travelling alone and will be staying at an Airbnb flat just 5 minutes from the clinic by foot.  I have always had large calves, it's in my genes.  Both of my calves are at almost 40cm and although I'm tall, 5'11, they look super unproportional as I am thin.  I have been very self-conscious and have never worn anything other than long pants and long skirts in my life.  My email is celine.so@hotmail.com and if you don't hear from me right away it's probably because I'm drugged up but I promise I will answer each and every one of you's emails.  Wish me luck!


Good luck hun!! Thank you and Wish you all the best!!![emoji3]


----------



## Katrynn

travelbird said:


> HI Elle!! I am planning on going to dr Park at the end of September. I myself would love to find someone who is planning on undergoing the some surgery so I don't have to go though the process alone. I also feel hesitant about being in Korea for 2 weeks by my self. I would be super nice to share this experience with someone. I am a girl form Sweden, 23 years old.
> 
> Have you decided a date yet??


Heyyy travelbird!
How are you? How was it? I hope everything's good.
I don't know why last post have been deleted.
I also would like to hear about your experience!
Let me know if it's possible to talk with you through skype or email.
Thank you!!


----------



## Lui1992

Hey @Rocket.p, 
yes of course I will give you information after my Operation!
It is still one month to go, but I will write you as soon as possible and share my experience


----------



## happychallenger

Hi everyone. I have just had my op done with dr Jong yesterday. Today is my first post op and I'd like to share my experience with some of you who are considering seeing dr Jong. 
First I want to say that dr Jong is an amazingly caring and professional Doctor. He spends. a lot of time going over all concerns you may have, you'll never feel rushed. And his team is just as amazing. During the consultation dr Jong had me standing on a turning chair, took bunch of pics and measurements and captured multiple ultrasound images. He said my circumferences were 38L and 37.5R. He said that I would see at least a 3cm reduction if not more. The consultation took about 2 hours. Dr Jong only takes cash, he quoted me at $5000 and this is to be paid after the consultation. After the consultation I went check in at a place I found on Airbnb, 5 mins away from the clinic. 
Day of the surgery, dr Jong spent about 40 min to go over the procedure with me again and answered questions. The nurse took me into the surgical room and stripped me down to my bra and rinsed me with some type of disinfecting solutions. Then the spinal anesthesia, which was painless and took effect rapidly. They gave me a shot to calm my nerves down and I fell asleep right away. I lied on my chest throughout the surgery and when they flipped me over, I woke up. Not too much pain after the surgery, just tightness on the back of calves and couldn't bend them straight. I slept for a good 12 hours and then the pain woke me up. Dr Jong gave me painkillers and antibiotics and some breakfast and I was fine until 5 hours later before taking another dose of painkiller and antibiotics. Dr Jong wanted me to not move at all and stay in bed for the rest of the day. Tomorrow I'll have everything removed and will check out of the clinic. I'll update more later on.


----------



## happychallenger

Day 2 OP
last day staying at the clinic. It really is a super busy clinic, so many patients come in to get something done. I still haven't gone outta bed by this point. Dr Jong removed the drain tubes from my calves and it was the most painful experience ever!!! Only took a few seconds but it was so painful I thought I was ganna faint. He measured my calves and they were 37L/36R and my legs looks empty with lots of skin... He said the extra skin will tighten up in time so not to worry.  The apartment owner was kind enough to come to the clinic and roll me in a wheelchair to the apartment.  I could not have made it myself. I didn't get much sleep last night, fell asleep at 6pm. Got up to pee once but had to use walking aid and walked very very slowly. Some of the girls could walk the next day I honestly don't know how they did it lol. Kudos to them. No pain at all today, did not take any pain medications. 

Day 3 OP
Still no pain. Just tightness around stitches and ankles. I can walk a bit better in wedges today, still needing the walking aid. Today I will leave the apartment and check in to a hotel more closer to the clinic because I want a tub to bathe in and also because my boyfriend is finally here to join me on this trip. I would totally recommend the apartment to anyone who's looking for a cheaper alternative, it only cost me $44 per night and altho it's very small it has everything you need: individual washroom with towels, soap, shampoo, tv, washer, filtered water, ac. If you need the owners contact pls feel free to email me. 
Boyfriend rolled me in the wheelchair to the hotel, I still wouldn't trust myself walking for more than 1 min without help. Took me a while to climb into the tub but felt great after I showered the first time in 3days After the bath I changed the dressing like dr Jong adviced me to. It was stingy when I put the solution on my stitches but went away quick. I will post more updates in a couple of days.


----------



## travelbird

Katrynn said:


> Heyyy travelbird!
> How are you? How was it? I hope everything's good.
> I don't know why last post have been deleted.
> I also would like to hear about your experience!
> Let me know if it's possible to talk with you through skype or email.
> Thank you!!



Hi Katrynn,

I am 17 days post op. I stayed in Seoul for 13 days post op. 
I have read a lot of the posts here and been in contact with people that had the procedure done and I have noticed that the recovery is very individual.  

This procedure is very hard mentally, I was in Seoul by my self so there was nobody to help me or push me. There were a lot of times I thought why did I do this, were my calves really that bad?? But as I feel right now, it was totally worth it. My calves were controlling my life. I would stay home a lot instead of going out with friends. I really fell in to depression. I hated shopping cause skinny jeans, skirts, shorts and boots would look so weird on me. I am very skinny and have skinny thighs so my calves were unproportional to the rest of my body. 
I am 169 cm tall and my left calf was 38cm while my right one was 39cm. 


I will write my recovery day by day as much as I remember of it.  If someone have any questions don’t hesitate to write me! 
For anyone thinking of doing this, I really recommend Dr Park. He is very nice as well as his staff. They made me feel very comfortable and they showed that they care. And Seoul is a very nice city I felt safe there for anyone traveling alone


----------



## travelbird

I arrived in Seoul the 28th of September. I went straight to the clinic from the airport. When I arrived nurse Amy did my blood test and after I met dr Park. He looked at my calves and then we went through important information. He said that my ideal measurements would be 34cm (20% of your height). I though that sounded good so we scheduled my surgery the next morning at 10am. 

29th September. I arrived at the clinic and dr Park drew on my calves. Later I went in to the procedure room to get the spinal anesthesia. I am extremely scared of needles. I have past out when getting vaccinated previously. So having a big needle in my spine was super scary. Just when the anesthesiologist found the spot to put the needle I moved from the pain! Do NOT do this! I got scared cause I though I messed it up. But the anesthesiologist found his mark again and I asked the nurses to hold me so I don't move again. He put the needle in and I felt me legs getting warmer and I couldn't feel my lower body. Later I feel asleep. I woke up a few hours later in the recovery room. My legs had bandages on them and my feet were super swollen. During the day Dr Park and the nurses tried to get me to walk. But when I would stand I would get light headed and start sweating so they asked me to lie down again, otherwise I would pass out. They noticed that I wouldn't walk today so around 18:00 Dr Park sent the nurses home and he stayed at the clinic with me all night. He said my recovery was slower than average because most people walk the same day. This made me worried.


Post op day 1
The nurses were back at 10 am. I had not been to the toilet since the morning the day before so I asked one of the nurses to help me. She wanted to me to walk to the toilet and I panic and said I can't walk! So she brought me a thing to pee in. I did really not want to do that so I asked her to get me a chair and then roll me to the toilet. I managed to get to the toilet but when I asked her to get me the chair to roll me back she said no. She wanted me to try to walk back. And imagine to my surprise I actually did it. I am sooo thankful to her for making me walk. I think I was scared to try it because of the pain. This was a big step for me so during the day I was walking a bit a few times. I stayed at the clinic all day and at 18:00 when the clinic was closing Dr Park drove me to my hotel.


Day 2 post op
Today I was suppose to walk to the clinic. But I keept pushing it forward thinking I will go soon, soon soon. I guess because I didn't think I could actually walk there. But around 15-16 I get a knock on my door. It's the guy from the front desk with a phone in his hand. It was Dr Park asking me to come to the clinic. This was great, just the push I needed. I got dressed stretched and started walking to the clinic. This walk before the surgery took me 5 minutes but this time it took like 20 minutes. I have read here that you walk slow but I was shocked at how slow you actually walk. And people were starring at me the whole way there. The woman that owns the hotel I stayed at said if I was korean people wouldn't have stared. It's cause I'm a white girl with long golden hair that walks strange haha. When I arrived at the clinic I was greeted by the two nurses. They had big smiles and had a gift for me. They gave me a chocolate cake that they bought. They are soo sweet. Really put a smile to my face. I didn't feel so alone anymore. Then when the doctor was ready I went in and they removed my bandages and put on new ones. Then they showed me the stretches I had to do and asked me to come back on Tuesday (this was Friday). Monday was a holiday so they were closed. 


Day 3 & 4 post op

I stayed at my residence these days. I was only stretching and elevating pretty much. Day 3 I was stretching every 30 minutes but day 4 I was stretching almost every 15 minutes. This because my recovery started out slow and I needed to recover faster. Later I had the courage to take a shower. It is harder to stand up without bandages so it was a quick shower.


----------



## travelbird

Day 5 post op
I walk to the clinic and it went faster this time. I still walk a bit strange but it took just over 5 minutes. I arrived at the clinic and they changed my bandages again and asked me to stretch. The only thing he reacted on was that my angles and feet were very very swollen. He made a joke that I no longer have ankles since they were almost bigger then my calves . So he recommended me to start massaging my feet. Later that day around 19:00 I went to the supermarket and afterward even walked a bit in the area were the supermarket is. 

Day 6 post op
So by now I'm getting regrets of missing out on exploring Seoul so I decide to walk around. I went to Sinsa area, which was nice. I found Krispy crème doughnuts and a place called mango six which made delicious virgin mojitos. I walk for a bit more than an hour.

Day 7 post op
Today I went to the clinic again. I had my first aspirations. I does hurt but not a lot. The dr removed 40 cc which I believe is a lot. But that is also a good thing. It means that my calves should feel better now. Dr Park said I was doing my stretches well and said I can now walk for two hours or more. He told me to go and explore Seoul and try some Korean food. So later this day I went to Myeong-dong. I went there by subway. There were a lot of people and a lot of street food. It was nice. I also went to Lotte department store. I bought a pair of shoes cause I couldn’t fit in my. My feet are 4 times bigger than usual. I have been walking around in flipflops. So these shoes were a few sizes bigger.
I can also mention that I’m by now walking normal. No limping.

Day 8 post op
Today I went to Hongdae. It is a very nice lively area with a lot of younger people. They are preforming. Both dancing, singing and doing stand up. On my way there at the subway I met two Japanese girls and ended up hanging out with them. I was walking normally until I noticed that my new shoes had giving me the biggest blisters ever and I hurt so much I couldn’t really walk. So we went to seven eleven and I bought Band-Aid which helped a little. After shopping I decide to go to the old palace. When I was there I noticed I had been walking for 4 hours so I decided to go home otherwise me legs will swell up way to much. 
But I can also mentioned that these blisters made the rest of my recovery and stretching harder. It's the worst blister I have every had. They were very deep. So be careful with which shoes you wear.


Day 10
Because I had walk so much I tried to take it more easy today. Only took a walk near the sinsa area.


Day 11 post op
Today I went to the clinic at 14:00 to do my aspirations again. I was greeted by Dr Parks very nice wife. I met her the days after my surgery as well. There were a lot of people at the clinic today so I had to wait for a while but had conversations with the other clients. One of the girls had come from Hong Kong and reassured me that Dr Park is the best and is famous for calves reductions. I got new bandages and he aspirated 15 cc. He recommended me to take it easy today cause my last days I had walk a lot.


Day 12 post op
Today I did the DMZ tour. I was very nervous about this cause I didn’t know if I would get too tired or if I wouldn’t be able to stretch enough and then have difficulty walking. One of the activities on this tour was to go down a tunnel that North Korea had made but was found by South Korea. The tunnel is long and going back up the tunnel exhausting. I though that I wouldn’t get back up but I didn’t want to miss it so I did it. Walking up the tunnel was exhausting however it was also good for me. It stretched my legs so it was easier to walk afterwards. So girls’ going up hills is good!! Haha

Day 13 post op
Today I am leaving Seoul. First I had my last appointment at the clinic. Now Dr Park was going to show me how to aspirate. He made circles where the needle should go but when he was going to show me how to put in the needle and get the fluid out I couldn’t look. I started breathing heavy. I am as mentioned earlier extremely scared of needles. Dr Park gave me my phone and asked me to video tape it instead and then ask someone else to do it for me. That was a great idea. When that was done he gave my 4 syringes and told me to aspirate once a week. He also gave me band Aids for my stitches. I also got to choose between 3 types of compression stockings. Oh and he gave me extra bandages. He told me to email him with any questions I have and to update him with how many cc I aspirate the following weeks.

When I got back to Sweden I called my health center and they will do the aspirations for me. Which I’m very happy about. I feel safer that someone with medical background is going to do this for me. So I recommend that other who are scared of needle or worried about doing it correctly to contact your health center or a nurse.


----------



## travelbird

Scratch that last part, I called my health center again to make the appointment but found out it's a long process to actually get them to help me since they are not familiar with this procedure.. very disappointed. I'm very nervous now about doing the aspirations now..


----------



## happychallenger

Day 4 PO
Today is my first PO visit with dr Jong. I walked very slowly with the walking aid to the clinic. I still can't really bend my knees straight so I'm walking really really weird, getting lots of looks on the way to dr Jong.... When dr Jong took my bandages off, I felt like my calves looked the same as they were before the surgery, but just a bit "empty". He measured my calves and they were both 36cm. I was worried that they didn't go down in size that much but dr Jong reassured me that it's still too early to see a difference. My feet are a bit swollen but other than that everything is good. He said I just need to elevate my legs when I sleep and don't try to walk too much. He assessed my walking and told me the wedges I brought were not the most comfortable kind (strappy) so he actually told me to wait in the room for a few minutes while he went out to buy a pair of wedges for me!!! I wanted to cry lol, he is just the most amazing Doctor ever.  He didn't aspirate my calves, as it's too early to tell if there's fluid accumulated inside. He advised me to practice bending my knees straight but don't walk at all except to go to the washroom. My boyfriend rolled me around and we got lots of street food. It was a really fun day, everything is so cheap in Taipei lol. We got back to the hotel at 6pm and I fell asleep at 8.  

Day 5 PO
After I woke up I practiced bending my knees straight standing up, in wedges, for about 8-10 minutes and at first there was tightness and discomfort but the more I practiced the easier it became. I practiced every hour for 10 minutes and by noon I can totally walk fine without the walking aid! I still move extremely slow. I'm planning on staying in all day today and just do a lot of practicing on bending my legs straight. 
I can see that the recovery process is soooo different with dr park and dr Jong. It seems like dr park advises his patients to walk right after the surgery whilst dr jong's protocol is no walking at all until at least a week later. I did ask dr Jong about this and he said he isn't sure why dr park wants his patients to walk so eagerly as it could only aggregate the wound and the legs would have fluid built up very quickly. I guess that's why dr park aspirates most of his patients but dr Jong said he's usually never need to aspirate any of his patients. But I'm sure dr park has his reasons as he's also been doing this for even a longer time. 
I walk perfectly fine now except that I'm still very slow. My next post op appointment w dr Jong is oct 20 and I post another update. For those girls who have been emailing me I just want to say thank you ladies you been so supportive and have kept me busy on my trip so I didn't die of boredom. Love you all


----------



## happychallenger

Day 7 PO
Today is my second PO visit with dr Jong. I can walk perfectly fine now in wedges, in a very slow pace. My measurements are 36.3R/36.5L so they've gone up a bit since last visit due to swelling. Dr Jong reassured me again that the size will go down in time. I didn't need to be aspirates today as there wasn't too much liquid in my calves. Dr Jong asked me to come back in 2 days to remove stitches. I am healing well and making good progress he said, I'm happy with the walking progress I'm making though I'm a bit worried about the size still being big. 
Dr Jong is such an amazing doctor, I just can't say this enough. His nurses are all so sweet and caring, they are really wonderful people. Yesterday all day I stayed in bed I'm trying really hard to not move at all and not push myself to walk too much except when necessary. Dr Jong advises not to stretch after at least 3 weeks post surgery to allow legs to heal. He'll go over some aftercare procedures with me when I come back on Saturday. I leave the following Monday and I'm sure he'll want to see me that morning before I take off. Will post update in a few.


----------



## flyingwind66

Alright guys! Here's my story thus far (because I actually am having a hard time staying asleep tonight)! I'm by myself on this trip because the other girl had to cancel 

Pre-op friday
I arrived in Seoul and used the instructions on Dr. Park's website and caught the 6009 bus to Sinsa (the website tells you which bus stop but I just went to the tickets sales booths and they actually gave me a different stop)
When I got off the bus I got super lost like 2 blocks from the clinic... I didn't walk far enough :x I actually caught a taxi the last 2 blocks and the main floor store is called "Olive & Young", you see "Oz [Korean words]" in big letters on the side of the building along with the other businesses in the building.  I actually walked into Olive &Young and asked the cashier how to get upstairs... I didn't have wifi so my translation app wasn't working and I kinda pointed upwards and she pointed around the corner... the entrance to the upper businesses are on the side of the building.

I finally made it in for my bloodwork and consultation.  Now, I actually collect blood for a living so the next few observations are probably some stuff other people may not take note of.

She didn't wear gloves (and neither did the nurse that put in my iv but the anesthesiologist did) wearing gloves while taking blood is actually a fairly recent manditory requirement... my teachers and older coworkers remember when it wasn't manditory and some of them actually still don't wear gloves or will do things like rip the index finger off to feel for a particularly difficult vein.  They also smacked at the vein to make it pop up which is also something we don't do anymore.
I also want to note that wearing gloves while collecting blood is actually meant to protect the person holding the needle from anything that the person being poked  might have in their blood.  The nurse not wearing gloves is their risk.
All the equipment was in sealed packages when she collected and I noticed that she collected from a single piece syringe then put it into the vails. I have only ever used needle-holster or syringes where the needle is attached separate... this makes it safer for me because the separate needle also has it's own needle-guard apart from the needlecap. I want to reiterate, this is all safe for you, the patient, just not what is used anymore (in Canadian, bigger, non-rural areas... I have heard some smaller hospitals may still use these equipment) and medical technology moves fast.  A lot of the equipment advances in blood collection is normally to make it safer for the person collecting... as long as the needle-site is sanitized and the needle is sterile, you're good to go as a patient 

My consult with Dr. Park went well, he looked at my calves from different angles standing falt and on my toes.  He asked what kind of athletics I do, I told him I dance ballet and do contortion now ... nobody really knows what contortion is... you usually have to demonstrate or show pictures.  He asked if I did it professionally because he normally does not recommend this procedure to professionals because removing the muscle makes the calf weaker.  I reassured him that I had done my research and that I only perform semi-professionally because it is not my livelihood.
I also asked about liposuction in the legs, he said I did not have fat in my calves for lipo.  So I asked about thigh lipo, he took a look at my thighs and told me where it was possible.  He gave me quotes and the thigh lipo was given a 20% discount because I was combining it with calf resection.  They would give me a receipt for a tax refund at the airport.  I know Dr.Park posts all his prices online because they are non negotiable so I didn't bother to try to get a further discount.
We booked my appointment for 10am the next day and I got a taxi to my airbnb.

I made sure to make some congee (rice soup... kinda the consistancy of porridge) before going to bed.

Day of Op saturday
I found my way to the clinic with no issues this time.  All the train stations have English under the Korean on the signs  There are lots of signs and arrows at the train stations and free wifi so my googlemaps and translator app were good to go!
Buying a ticket was easy! There's an English language button and an option where you can buy tickets depending on which stop you want to exit.
The voice on the PA says everything in Korean, English, Mandarin and Japanese (aw man, in Canada, we just get English and French lol) All the maps of the routes are in Korean and English.

At the clinic I got into the their hospital gown and had to take off all my piercings.  Dr. Park took my before pictures and then I lay in the recovery room as a nurse inserted my IV.  Then I walked with the IV bag on that rolly stand into the OR and I had to lay on my side as the anesthesiologist sanitized my back for the stuff that would paralize my lower body... there was a lot of deep breaths and contained panic about how I might never wake up or would end up paralized forever and fear of a giant needle in my spine like the spinal taps you see on house... The needle felt like a regular needle, not gigantic (whew) and I felt a warm sensation in my leg.
 I woke up as they were wrapping my legs in the OR and they moved me to the recovery room where I promtly passed out again.
They gave me a button to press if I needed anything and would check in to make sure my pain was kevel was ok.  My legs felt achey but I didn't want more because I didn't want to be hit with a wall of pain once it wore off.
I couldn't fall back asleep so I asked for my bag with my book in it and Dr.Park laughed and asked if I was bored XD
In the evening, he helped me to the bathroom (all the nurses had gone home) took out my IV and gave me a bunch of pills and instructions...  tomorrow I have to stretch every 30 minutes and avoid walking as much as possible.  I have a followup on monday as sunday is a holiday.
He remarked on how well I am walking (oh good!) and called me a cab.

I got back to my airbnb thirsty, in pain and hungry... I ate the congee I made friday night (thankyou me from friday night!) then tried very hard to sleep... I took one of the painkillers and I've been fitfully trying to


----------



## happychallenger

LiHuei said:


> Hey Happychallenger,
> 
> You're doing this soon! I am booked for November 2nd with Dr. Jong.. Please share your experience when the day comes!
> I'm doing some accommodation research now, what have you booked for yourself?
> 
> Anyone who's had work done with Dr. Jong have recommendations of comfortable places to stay?
> 
> thank you!



Hello Lihuei sorry for the late reply I just saw your comment. I have posted a few updates on here, hope they give good info and if you have questions on anything else feel free to email me or pm. 
I'm excited for your appointment, pls knee in touch as I don't find a whole lot of people updating their post surgery progress so I would love to have someone to kind of compare and share progress with. Good luck!!


----------



## happychallenger

I had my last op visit with Dr Jong today. He aspirated my left leg for the first time. There were only 10cc in there and he said something so little will eventually disappear itself but because I'll be sitting on the plane for 10+ hours, he felt it was better to aspirate. The aspiration did not hurt at all, the nurse numb the area first so I didn't feel a thing. I am walking completely ok right now, in wedges, with slight tightness on my right leg.  Dr Jong said to starting stretching in about 3-4 weeks post surgery so now just take it easy and let legs heal.
I am having extreme skin allergic reaction from wearing stockings 24/7. My legs are super itchy and red and I can't stop scratching my legs. If any of you have experienced the same issue pls let me know how I can go about getting rid of the itch. Dr John gave me some steroids ointment but it didn't seem to help. I took the stockings off last night before bed and my legs were swollen when I woke up  anything helps at this point. 
Other than the allergy, everything looks good. My measurements are now 35cm each leg, down from 37.5L/38R.


----------



## happychallenger

Here's a tip for those who are going to Taipei to see dr Jong via EVA air. In case you don't get one of the first row seats with super big leg room, marn your seat or ask to have your seat selected on the second floor, windowed. There is like a bench space you get to elevate your legs on!


----------



## flyingwind66

I guess my post went up several days ago! lol it cut out and I couldn't find it so I rolled over and tried to sleep.
Day 1 post op
This was the most painful, I had to keep elevated  but lying on my back all day was not comfy 
My ankles are super swollen and I'm trying hard to ration my painkillers.  Stretching was super difficult and I'm a dancer so I'm used to stretching but it has never hurt this much. I managed to straighten my legs by the end of the day but could bring myself to push myself against the wall so I dodn't

Day 2 post op
I went to the clinic today for my first post op checkup.  I felt like I was walking almost normal just really REALLY slow in my wedges.
When I showed Dr. Park my stretching he said it wasn't good enough and pushed me to really lean into the wall... seriously I didn't know the stretching was supposed to be this painful, I litterally felt popping and shift under my skin.
They showed me another stretch and told me it's more frequency of stretching than length of time stretching so a little bit every 15 minutes is better than a longer session every hour.  I promised to be more dilligent in my stretching and  they changed my bandages, telling me to take them off for showed and rewrap tightly after.

Day 3 post op
I definitely upped my stretching game and visited a bakery for something more than just congee and apples.  Still spent most of the day inside, my gait is improving lots and standing gets easier and easier!


----------



## LiHuei

happychallenger said:


> Hello Lihuei sorry for the late reply I just saw your comment. I have posted a few updates on here, hope they give good info and if you have questions on anything else feel free to email me or pm.
> I'm excited for your appointment, pls knee in touch as I don't find a whole lot of people updating their post surgery progress so I would love to have someone to kind of compare and share progress with. Good luck!!



Hi Happy Challenger!

My op is moved to November 8th now. Thank you so much for sharing your progress, I will do the same!  The suspense and nervousness in building up! Could be going back to this forum more leading up to the surgery. So in total you were there for 11 days post-op?


----------



## LiHuei

Lui1992 said:


> Hey
> I've been reading since 6 month now and have booked my Operation with Dr jong in the middle of November!
> @LiHuei how long will you stay in taipeh?  and as you go earlier than me, Please share your experience!



Hey Lui!

My op is coming up on November 8th, I could still be there by the time you get yours! Dr. Jong insisted that I spare 14 days, so I'm keeping an open itinerary and will leave when it's best to leave. I read one girl who could go after 8, another after 11; so I guess it's different for everyone.

I will share my experience for sure! Will you be there alone?


----------



## happychallenger

Yup I was in Taipei for a total of 11 days post op. I know exactly how you feel!! I was so nervous and the morning of the surgery I was so nervous I threw up twice..... But really I'm glad I did it because my calves were so big they were making me very self conscious. I never owned a pair of skinny jeans or nice boots because they would not fit. I would always be that girl who wears pants to the beach. I'm glad I did it, and I'm glad I picked dr Jong  


LiHuei said:


> Hi Happy Challenger!
> 
> My op is moved to November 8th now. Thank you so much for sharing your progress, I will do the same!  The suspense and nervousness in building up! Could be going back to this forum more leading up to the surgery. So in total you were there for 11 days post-op?


11


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

Does anyone know if liposuction works and if Korean or Western surgeons would be better?


----------



## LiHuei

_Hi all! _

I am now at approximately 60th hour since the beginning of operation. Been following the U.S. election since my first waking day.. ***** madness all over the world!

Back on the subject and what you’re all waiting to hear about, I chose Dr. Jong in Taiwan for the partial muscle resection procedure. I had emailed both Dr. Park and Dr. Jong in early September, understanding that Dr. Park had done this a gazilion more times than Dr. Jong has - a credibility that should be considered no doubt - but my communication process with Dr. Jong won me over quite quickly. Moreover, I’ve followed this thread and read through the pros and cons between Dr. Jong and Dr. Park that also helped me with my decision.

*Surgery Day*
Was pretty calm and confident up until they started sterilising my body from the breast down. Then I got more and more nervous as they laid me down, inserted an IV needle, gave me the spinal anaesthesia, turned me over, waited and down I went to starting to feel the numb sensations on my lower half. The questions started to set in like, “Do I really need this done? Are my calves really THAT bad?!”

Well, no turning back now. So I had to pull out my best  meditative skills to keep breathing and calm down, self-reminding of how sure I was in wanting this done, and how my calves ran my life since my teenage years and how long I’ve dreamed for this life-changing moment; and for the right doctor to appear into my life! Thanks to this forum and all of you contributing.

They didn’t last though. For the next 4 hours plus of the surgery, I was staring at the clock whenever I could, counting down (really bad move, don’t do this!); I fell asleep now and again, but for the most part I was half-conscious. Mentally for me it was a tough one, I continuously battled the two thoughts whether or not I had made the right choice to allow this done to my body - if maybe I could have learned to be grateful instead? I do apologise if what I’m about to say is a little graphic and TMI, but I feel obligated to be honest to share what to expect in case it matters and that if you choose to do this, you can mentally prepare yourself. Though I was numb and couldn’t feel a thing pain-wise, I could still feel the ongoing procedure when Dr. Jong had to, ‘pull’ and ‘tug' my leg out and up, time and time again. I found this disturbing and made me feel ‘bad’ for the decision I made upon myself. I don’t know if anyone else felt this or it’s just me, but ANYHOW, in the end I knew it was too late to back out and should just focus on the end game instead! One nurse whose role I believe was just to make sure that I was OK throughout the entire time, sat close by me the entire time; rubbing my hands for comfort, covering me with blankets to keep me warm, gave me heating pads for my cold hands - I think without her the surgery would’ve been more of a struggle.

Immediately after operation, my mother who decided to keep me company during the first critical days had already arrived in the clinic and saw the 4 (or 5)-nurse team of very loving and caring individuals + Dr. Jong transferred me into my bed. She immediately noticed a reduction in size on my calves. Not sure if its a placebo expectation effect, but she was right that the shape at least was already different, less bulging like before.

Not experiencing much pain here, I didn’t really have too much appetite for dinner that night, mother left, Dr. Jong gave me some meds, he stayed overnight at the clinic (I guess to be near my proximity in case of emergencies?), and then I slept.

*Day 1 - Post OP*
Woke up and like most of everyone had described, it’s not really excruciating pain sensation but tightness, stiffness and major soreness. So, it’s really not that bad. A urinary catheter had been inserted into my bladder so I didn’t have to go to the toilet to pee! I hear at Dr. Park there is no such aid given and everyone is forced to learned to walk themselves to the toilet soon after surgery. I can’t imagine this, but I suppose Dr. Park has his ways.

Dr. Jong checked up on me early in the morning before he went home to grab me some breakfast of homemade soymilk and orange - as I’d requested - then he left to go to another clinic for the day. One nurse stayed back to keep me company. I turned the TV on and followed the election all day on CNN, mother came by again, nurse bought me lunch, ate lunch, then, I HAD TO POOP. Dr. Jong already advised that it is best to eat little, and if I needed to poo, he advised doing it from the bed o__0 - there is no way in hell…. I asked the nurse to help me to the toilet, and my mum being there to assist made it all possible. I never imagined a trip to the toilet could be that difficult, but I made it and pooped like I would normally. Just with weak legs.

Not much into the night, slept early, woke up way too early, kept myself busy with the laptop, slept again, and repeat.

*Day 2 - Post OP*
Can’t wait to check out the clinic and into the hotel for a change of environment today!!
Like the previous day, no pain, same tightness and soreness. CNN on TV, got fed breakfast, lunch, laptop work, fiddling with phone to kill the time.

I also did something outside of Dr. Jong’s bed rest instructions, also didn’t ask for his permission in case he would forbid (but I don’t think he would, because the legs are still elevated). I started to scoot myself down towards the end the of the bed and stretched the feet against the vertical board at bed’s end. I aimed to keep feet flat and knees as straightened out as possible. First at wide angles, stopping just before a point of pain/discomfort, get busy with my laptop/phone/TV to forget about them; and once time has played into flexed out joints, I bring the feet closer together and repeat the process. Bringing the feet closer and closer each time, flatter and straighter joints each time.*

*Note: I stretch a lot regularly to a point of oversplits, and the one thing that concerned me as the outcome of this surgery is losing my split flexibility - so I’m extra keen on keeping myself ahead on this one. My understanding on injury is also that, the more sedentary you remain post-injury, the tighter/shorter your muscle will become upon recovery - thus why rehabilitation of mobility is highly recommended early into the recovery phase.

When Dr. Jong was ready to prepare me for checkout, I was brought back into the surgery room with the nurses, given another a shot of painkiller that made me drowsy - because he was about to take out the blood drainage tubes that were warned to be a little bit painful. A little bit painful it was, made me hold my breath a little bit, but bearable. They continued to change tie up my stitches, changed the dressing; Dr. Jong measured my calves, but I didn’t ask this time and decided to just wait until my next appointment with him to review, put my stockings back on, and off I went to be put into a cab with my walking aid.

The hotel lent me a wheelchair and I think everyone looked at me weird, “who is this girl wearing a long dress, on a wheelchair, got stockings and bandages around her legs and still choose to wear platform heels?” LOL.

My mum rolled me around the neighbourhood afterward, we bought dinner from the street food stalls and ate them in the room. I managed to move around the room with the walking aid to wash my face, brush my teeth, wiped my body with a wet cloth (no shower yet), and now about to call it a night.

More updates to come!


----------



## Lui1992

Hey guys 

Today is my First Day PO and I also want to share my experience with you, as I always was very thankful to hear from other girls! 
The spinal anesthesia didn't hurt to much, just like a normal syringe. I was very nervous so I got something that Made me fall asleep! 
Yesterday after the OP I was really in pain and after taking medicin against the pain I felt nauseous so I thought it would be the Best to just sleep, which wasn't easy because of the pain! unlike the other girls I didn't feel tightness or sore I just felt a strong pain in my hole calves. maybe I'm just oversensitive.. Today was the First time I felt relatively painless. but I am completely unable to move!  I still lie in the same Position as Yesterday when they Put me into bed. 
Like everyone mentioned above, Dr. Jong is really nice and caring and although I'm alone I feel like they immediately would be there if I need something!  
Tomorrow my boyfriend comes to pick me up, i am curious if I will already be able to walk tomorrow but I don't think so! 
I'll keep you updated!


----------



## LiHuei

Hello everybody!

It’s day 10 post surgery and I have flown out of Taipei! I’ve had 3 check-ups with Dr. Jong since I left the clinic, and they were on Day 6, 8 and 10 (this morning). Diary below, but it’s worth mentioning ahead of time that I did not follow Dr. Jong’s instructions to keep my legs bandaged outside the stocking whenever I’m standing up or walking around outside. I also walked quite plenty and got 3 days of foot reflexology & soft-ish leg massage (I think the foot reflexology was fine and in fact - helped with blood circulation - but the calf massage I think made an affect and should have been avoided. The masseuse, however ‘soft’ you tell them to be, most of the time can’t go THAT softly).

My walking distance diary from Steps counter: 

Day 6 - 8.4 km (1st check up with Dr. Jong. Everything looks good.)
Day 7 - 4.7 km + foot massage 
Day 8 - 7.7 km + foot massage (upon 2nd check-up, Dr. Jong found some built up fluid, but too little to be aspirated) 
Day 9 - 5 km + foot massage
Day 10 - Flying out of Taipei

On showering: Call me nasty, but I didn’t shower until Day 8 / 9! I just wiped myself a couple of times with a wet towel, wash my face and brushed my teeth by the sink, and managed to get my hair shampoo’ed and dried at the salon; they only cost about NT 300-350 ~ about $10. I also sanitize my compression stockings regularly with antiseptic wet wipes whenever I come back home from being outside. My main reason for not showering was because I was lazy, borderline not liking the process of taking off and putting back on my socks. They’re not so bad, I was just not motivated enough!

In details:

*Day 3 - Post Op *
I woke up with quite a bit of discomfort to my legs. Had trouble sleeping comfortably throughout the night, several times waking up to readjust my position, massage my feet etc. I was not feeling excruciating pain, but stiffness and soreness on the feet, I guessed I was swelling against the compression stocking. I think I overdid my walking / moving around (even with the walking aid) on the previous day. Despite the weakness, I was too excited that I was released and no longer under medical watch, that I just wanted to move around more. 

I messaged Dr. Jong to ask him about this and the first thing he asked was if I’d walk a lot since my check-out. I guess he’s aware of how naughty everyone could get in moving around after being released. Well, it’s not easy to lay down for days straight! The over-restedness just prevented me from getting tired and being able to fall asleep! 

Anyhow, his suggestion is the same protocol to rest and keep legs elevated. So that’s what I did for the remaining of day 3. At least tried my best to.

*Day 4 - Post Op *
On heels, I practiced straightening out my knees as Dr. Jong instructed me to on this day. In addition, I walked around a little bit more on this day than the previous, while still keeping the bed-rest policy in check whenever I could.

*Day 5 - Post Op *
Not much different than Day 4. Slow practices, going gently, and feeling it becoming easier and more comfortable each time I practice. I did realise however, that once the body is in rested position again from standing up or walking, the muscles contract again and when you want to start standing up or walk again, the calves sort of, ‘restarts’ and you struggle a tiny bit to get mobile again. 

*Day 6 - Post Op *
First check up with Dr. Jong, and everything looked good! I had already walked for about 1 hour on and off in total prior to Dr. Jong’s appointment. I learned how to put on the compression stockings on my own and Dr. Jong gave me the permission to walk more; knowing me, when I heard this I knew I would possibly overdo it. Hahah!! I proceeded to walking about 8.4 km on this day.

*Day 7 - Post OP *
My legs felt depleted of power today. Not surprised considering how much I’ve walked the previous day. So, I had the brilliant idea to get foot reflexology to 1) help with blood circulation; and 2) kill time. So, having walked better and better each time, and very confident with this idea, I did. The masseuse knew to go softer on the calf and had my permission to go nuts on my foot for maximum benefits. The calf massage wasn’t so hard but my calves did feel sore when she ran through them;  I wasn’t sure whether to stop her or not, not knowing which to believe, if it would aggregate or stimulate better the wound. I thought there was only one way to find out: Get the massage and cross-check that with Dr. Jong’s ultrasound analysis! 

Often times I like to guinea-pig myself a little too much.

*Day 8 - Post Op *
Second check-up with Dr. Jong! He found about 9cc of built-up fluid (blood) on both calves. Not good, but not bad. They’re too little of an amount to be aspirated. He asked me how far/long/much I’ve walked, and I told him 8km and 5 km + foot relflexology and a little bit of leg massage. I asked him if the massage was ok, he said ‘ok, but not forcefully’. 

I also asked him if I could start walking on flatter shoes, I figured I was ready and the sooner I train them, the sooner I’ll be able to. He said yes, I can start lowering my heel. In my head, it also doesn’t make sense to walk so much on higher heels as you’re working your calf muscles more! Not to mention more tiring!

Having practiced flat-footed in the hotel room, I decided I may not be ready for completely flat shoes just yet. I also ran through older posts of this thread and found people reporting a drop in endurance when they switch to flat shoes. I think the muscles need to be stretched down gradually and progressively.

I went out and bought a pair of lower heels that I liked and can definitely use even after surgery. Much more comfortable height wise, but I can attest that the muscles are learning the new angle and I walk slower and weirder than on higher heels. Though I was aware that this is temporary until my legs are used to the new form, which, didn’t take long.

Walked near 8 km again on this day + another massage. 

*Day 9 - Post Op *
Nothing much different on this day. Had my foot reflexology and massage before bed time at 11pm (the place opens until 2am!). I allowed the masseuse to add a little bit of pressure into the leg massage. I had a feeling it was the wrong decision to make. Well, verdict in the morning on my last check up with Dr. Jong before my flight back home!

*Day 10 - Post Op *
As I predicted, the pressured massage on calf was a bad move. Dr. Jong found drastic fluid build-up, especially on my left calf. Up to 36cc from 9 of left leg. My right one was slightly less at 14cc. He aspirated both of them, but he was not so alarmed. He laughed saying I’m the only patient he knows who got this operation and would get a massage (because it hurts in a good, sore way?).

He bandaged my legs, ran through after-care instructions for when I’m back home, gave me a Doctor’s letter for aspiration should I be needing them, a wheelchair certificate for the airport (which had been awesome cutting lines by the way!), and off I went. 

Regarding size of my legs, they haven’t gone down that much. Maybe about 1cm from original size fluctuating, I’m also not too concerned with the size at the moment - as I know I’ve been rebellious on the recovery process and find my legs swelled up more often than not. I think they were the smallest right after surgery when I was barely moving then. I’ll monitor for size around the 1 month mark and thereafter.

Now that I don’t have Dr. Jong within 5-minute walk distance, I promise to keep my legs bandaged for as long as I can have them bandaged, no more calf massage, continue with the foot reflexology and general mobility rehab of walking and stretching.

Let’s see how my recovery goes!


----------



## Lui1992

Heey!  
I'm on day 4 post op now and can slowly start to walk around with the walking aid. unlike the other girls I'm not recovering very well! I had my first check up with Dr. jong today and although my calves are still swollen the recovery is quite normal, but I have developed a condition called spinal headache which seems to be pretty rare. everytime I try to sit up or walk I get extreme headache and feel dizzy and sick. Moreover I got fever. Dr. jong says this should be better in 2 or 3 days, but for now I'm quite unable to practice walking because I simply can't stand up or even sit upright so my boyfriend brings me food to the hotel room as I can not really leave the room. 
I have never read about this at any other case on this forum so probably it's just bad luck. but either way I definitely think you should bring someone with you! I could never ever have gone through the past few days alone! 
At the moment I must admit I don't really care about my calves and just hope I'll recover soon. 
I'll keep you updated!


----------



## LiHuei

Ah Lui!! I'm so sorry to hear your headaches and sickness end up more serious than nausea as I assumed..  
I read up a little bit about it and seems like it's not that 'rare' and in fact, occurs more common than you think (even though less than 50% chance) as one of the possible side effects of spinal anaesthesia. Have you googled it up? I saw that they should go away on their own, but the amount of time it lasts should be monitored. And, funny enough, caffeine is supposed to help? : /

On my end, it's *Day 14 Post OP *now, and I'm recovering quite alright. I can walk flat-footed faster each day, but can find myself limping to one side when tired. I've started to facilitate walking on the treadmill since yesterday, on slow speed, working my way up faster and targeting 1km distance. Today I've managed to increase speed and also distance to 1.6 km. I'm stretching here and there and still keeping my legs wrapped in compression stockings 24/7 plus bandage when my legs aren't elevated. 

I am still experiencing swelling, numbness and tingling on some parts of my feet and very occasionally, short, sharp bursts of mild pain on a couple parts of my feet too. These have been present since day of surgery, but I believed they will go away in time - and because I was too focused on the outcome of my calves, I wasn't really minding them! Hahahah... Another thing is that every time the legs are rested (from sleeping, or sitting down, or bed-rest elevated), when you want to get up to walk again, the muscles sort of 'restart' and they become tight again. You need a moment to stretch them out before they have full range of mobility again.

Now, on looks of my calves. I finally stood straight in front of a full-length mirror the other night for the first time and was stunned to see my bare-naked new legs. I WAS IN LOVE!

When I asked Dr. Jong how much reduction I could be expecting, he answered around 2 cm (he only took about 100 gr muscle from each leg; compared to what some girls posted here I thought they were quite little) - for a second I was a bit disappointed, at the same time keeping faith and trust in Dr. Jong's better judgment of shape. I also remind myself that my legs are quite short for my height, compensated by a longer torso. My starting out calf circumferences were 37 & 36.5; in the morning they are down to the 35 & 34 range (measured with the compression stockings on, in the morning). My measurements are quite off considering I measured with stockings on, and also without a proper tape measure. When I find a good tape measure I'll share again! 

You can see that's not much in cm-value in terms of reduction, but the difference is HUGE! I think if I were to go anywhere above 4-5cm reduction, my calves may be thin but they would look disproportionate on the less desirable end; not to mention shaving off too much muscle for quantity sake may interfere with function. Scary.

 I'll share some before / after photo in the next post, but i just want leave a note for those who are considering reduction and have consulted the Dr. Jong via email (I read from older posts that Dr. Park is able to promise far-higher number of cm reduction), EVERY CENTIMETER MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE. Depending on your height, lower body length, starting circumference, don't get discouraged too quickly. I appreciate Dr. Jong's honesty despite my initial disappointment (and I'm sure he deals with this from every patient, asking him to remove "A LOT, PLEASE"). Dr. Jong _*really*_ focuses on the final shape of the calves, not just circumference. His sculpting ability is high and I just want to say that I am sooooooooo pleased with his work. I'm 100% glad I chose Dr. Jong. Consider also this is only 2 weeks post op, there's still loose skin and swelling on the legs. I can only hope and imagine that in 3-6 months time, up to a year, the final result could only be better.


----------



## LiHuei

Before and after. Taken about 1 month apart.


----------



## Lui1992

@LiHuei yeah I've googled it too and it depends on the source!  some say its up to 70% others that it occurs only in 1% of the cases.. but I tried to take caffeine, so I actually drank a lot of coffee haha, and it really worked!!  so I could go outside for longer than 10 minutes for the first time! 

The walking is already much better today!  I could walk without the walking aid for the first time! but still with wedges!  the left leg is much better than the right one, I  even managed to walk flat on this side!

Regarding Dr. jong I absolutely agree with LiHuei! and I'm also glad I haven chosen him! he calls me every day to ask if I'm alright! like other girls mentioned before, he provides a phone for the first days and walking aid and wheel chair!  he even buys you exactly the food you want, while staying in the clinic (which isn't common in my country!!) so he's really caring and to me that is pretty important, I even think it makes a difference in the recovery process.


----------



## happychallenger

Hi LiHuei how are you doing now? your legs look great!  Dr Jong told me he'd only removed about 75g of muscles from each of my legs and I thought that was very little! I can't really see a huge difference which I'm pretty sad about right now... Hopefully I see a better result in a few more weeks. I'm now 1.5 month post op. 



LiHuei said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> It’s day 10 post surgery and I have flown out of Taipei! I’ve had 3 check-ups with Dr. Jong since I left the clinic, and they were on Day 6, 8 and 10 (this morning). Diary below, but it’s worth mentioning ahead of time that I did not follow Dr. Jong’s instructions to keep my legs bandaged outside the stocking whenever I’m standing up or walking around outside. I also walked quite plenty and got 3 days of foot reflexology & soft-ish leg massage (I think the foot reflexology was fine and in fact - helped with blood circulation - but the calf massage I think made an affect and should have been avoided. The masseuse, however ‘soft’ you tell them to be, most of the time can’t go THAT softly).
> 
> My walking distance diary from Steps counter:
> 
> Day 6 - 8.4 km (1st check up with Dr. Jong. Everything looks good.)
> Day 7 - 4.7 km + foot massage
> Day 8 - 7.7 km + foot massage (upon 2nd check-up, Dr. Jong found some built up fluid, but too little to be aspirated)
> Day 9 - 5 km + foot massage
> Day 10 - Flying out of Taipei
> 
> On showering: Call me nasty, but I didn’t shower until Day 8 / 9! I just wiped myself a couple of times with a wet towel, wash my face and brushed my teeth by the sink, and managed to get my hair shampoo’ed and dried at the salon; they only cost about NT 300-350 ~ about $10. I also sanitize my compression stockings regularly with antiseptic wet wipes whenever I come back home from being outside. My main reason for not showering was because I was lazy, borderline not liking the process of taking off and putting back on my socks. They’re not so bad, I was just not motivated enough!
> 
> In details:
> 
> *Day 3 - Post Op *
> I woke up with quite a bit of discomfort to my legs. Had trouble sleeping comfortably throughout the night, several times waking up to readjust my position, massage my feet etc. I was not feeling excruciating pain, but stiffness and soreness on the feet, I guessed I was swelling against the compression stocking. I think I overdid my walking / moving around (even with the walking aid) on the previous day. Despite the weakness, I was too excited that I was released and no longer under medical watch, that I just wanted to move around more.
> 
> I messaged Dr. Jong to ask him about this and the first thing he asked was if I’d walk a lot since my check-out. I guess he’s aware of how naughty everyone could get in moving around after being released. Well, it’s not easy to lay down for days straight! The over-restedness just prevented me from getting tired and being able to fall asleep!
> 
> Anyhow, his suggestion is the same protocol to rest and keep legs elevated. So that’s what I did for the remaining of day 3. At least tried my best to.
> 
> *Day 4 - Post Op *
> On heels, I practiced straightening out my knees as Dr. Jong instructed me to on this day. In addition, I walked around a little bit more on this day than the previous, while still keeping the bed-rest policy in check whenever I could.
> 
> *Day 5 - Post Op *
> Not much different than Day 4. Slow practices, going gently, and feeling it becoming easier and more comfortable each time I practice. I did realise however, that once the body is in rested position again from standing up or walking, the muscles contract again and when you want to start standing up or walk again, the calves sort of, ‘restarts’ and you struggle a tiny bit to get mobile again.
> 
> *Day 6 - Post Op *
> First check up with Dr. Jong, and everything looked good! I had already walked for about 1 hour on and off in total prior to Dr. Jong’s appointment. I learned how to put on the compression stockings on my own and Dr. Jong gave me the permission to walk more; knowing me, when I heard this I knew I would possibly overdo it. Hahah!! I proceeded to walking about 8.4 km on this day.
> 
> *Day 7 - Post OP *
> My legs felt depleted of power today. Not surprised considering how much I’ve walked the previous day. So, I had the brilliant idea to get foot reflexology to 1) help with blood circulation; and 2) kill time. So, having walked better and better each time, and very confident with this idea, I did. The masseuse knew to go softer on the calf and had my permission to go nuts on my foot for maximum benefits. The calf massage wasn’t so hard but my calves did feel sore when she ran through them;  I wasn’t sure whether to stop her or not, not knowing which to believe, if it would aggregate or stimulate better the wound. I thought there was only one way to find out: Get the massage and cross-check that with Dr. Jong’s ultrasound analysis!
> 
> Often times I like to guinea-pig myself a little too much.
> 
> *Day 8 - Post Op *
> Second check-up with Dr. Jong! He found about 9cc of built-up fluid (blood) on both calves. Not good, but not bad. They’re too little of an amount to be aspirated. He asked me how far/long/much I’ve walked, and I told him 8km and 5 km + foot relflexology and a little bit of leg massage. I asked him if the massage was ok, he said ‘ok, but not forcefully’.
> 
> I also asked him if I could start walking on flatter shoes, I figured I was ready and the sooner I train them, the sooner I’ll be able to. He said yes, I can start lowering my heel. In my head, it also doesn’t make sense to walk so much on higher heels as you’re working your calf muscles more! Not to mention more tiring!
> 
> Having practiced flat-footed in the hotel room, I decided I may not be ready for completely flat shoes just yet. I also ran through older posts of this thread and found people reporting a drop in endurance when they switch to flat shoes. I think the muscles need to be stretched down gradually and progressively.
> 
> I went out and bought a pair of lower heels that I liked and can definitely use even after surgery. Much more comfortable height wise, but I can attest that the muscles are learning the new angle and I walk slower and weirder than on higher heels. Though I was aware that this is temporary until my legs are used to the new form, which, didn’t take long.
> 
> Walked near 8 km again on this day + another massage.
> 
> *Day 9 - Post Op *
> Nothing much different on this day. Had my foot reflexology and massage before bed time at 11pm (the place opens until 2am!). I allowed the masseuse to add a little bit of pressure into the leg massage. I had a feeling it was the wrong decision to make. Well, verdict in the morning on my last check up with Dr. Jong before my flight back home!
> 
> *Day 10 - Post Op *
> As I predicted, the pressured massage on calf was a bad move. Dr. Jong found drastic fluid build-up, especially on my left calf. Up to 36cc from 9 of left leg. My right one was slightly less at 14cc. He aspirated both of them, but he was not so alarmed. He laughed saying I’m the only patient he knows who got this operation and would get a massage (because it hurts in a good, sore way?).
> 
> He bandaged my legs, ran through after-care instructions for when I’m back home, gave me a Doctor’s letter for aspiration should I be needing them, a wheelchair certificate for the airport (which had been awesome cutting lines by the way!), and off I went.
> 
> Regarding size of my legs, they haven’t gone down that much. Maybe about 1cm from original size fluctuating, I’m also not too concerned with the size at the moment - as I know I’ve been rebellious on the recovery process and find my legs swelled up more often than not. I think they were the smallest right after surgery when I was barely moving then. I’ll monitor for size around the 1 month mark and thereafter.
> 
> Now that I don’t have Dr. Jong within 5-minute walk distance, I promise to keep my legs bandaged for as long as I can have them bandaged, no more calf massage, continue with the foot reflexology and general mobility rehab of walking and stretching.
> 
> Let’s see how my recovery goes!


----------



## LiHuei

Hi Happy challenger!

I’m doing ok. I’m about 2.5 weeks post-op now. My right leg is going strong and i have been walking flat for a week now, but my left has been feeling tightness on a particular point of the calf that’s  preventing full range of mobility - I’ve informed Dr. Jong this and included photos and videos for him to analyse, he’s going to send me a video response today.

Dr. Jong removed about 100 gr of muscle from each of my leg, which I thought was also quite little, but have been pleased with the final look on the mirror when I have my socks and bandages off. Considering there is still A LOT of loose skin and swelling, the shape is surely still going to change.  I'm also not measuring, I'm going more by appearance than measurement for the time being. They're too inaccurate right now. I’m prepared to give it at least 3 months before I make an opinion, and 6 - 12 months to expect ‘final’ final result. I think 1.5 months is still too early? Apart from the  measurements, are you not liking how they look? And, are you still keeping your legs wrapped in stockings and bandage most of the time?

I think the perception of ‘slim’ is really subjective here. And having seen some examples of Dr. Park’s results vs. Dr. Jong’s, my views are these:

1. I see Dr. Jong more as a sculptor and more attentive to the aesthetics; Dr. Parks results were a lot of skinny calves, which is fine and could be a preference to some people, but I much prefer shape and curves. Dr. Jong removed the bulges of my legs while still maintaining curvature and they’ve made a world’s difference in appearance.

2. From having read through this forum, I picked up the sense that Dr. Jong’s removal in muscle gram quantity tends to be on the modest side compared to Dr. Park’s. Dr. Park’s promise of reduction in cm value were also reportedly much greater than Dr. Jong. While it sounds tempting, it also sounds risky.

The outcome of my legs so far aren’t the slimmest, but I think they are very proportional and go well with my body shape as a whole. I also believe if I shed some pounds of (fat) bodyweight, they’ll slim down as well. This happened to me two years ago, i found my calves much slimmer from fat loss. Plus, I’m sure when the skin starts to tighten up and shrink to close the ‘empty’ space, more reduction could be expected. I think the outcome of this surgery can be maximised by other efforts without sacrificing more muscle - because this in effect, would also affect recovery and function in the longer run, which is a risk I’m less willing to take.

It’s worth adding that I’m a firmer believer in great difference through subtle changes. When I’m fully healed, I want people to look at me and wonder, “hmm.. She looks better but I can’t put my finger on why…”; rather than “WHOA, WHERE THE HELL DID HER LEGS GO?! I SWEAR THEY DID NOT LOOK LIKE THAT BEFORE” 



happychallenger said:


> Hi LiHuei how are you doing now? your legs look great!  Dr Jong told me he'd only removed about 75g of muscles from each of my legs and I thought that was very little! I can't really see a huge difference which I'm pretty sad about right now... Hopefully I see a better result in a few more weeks. I'm now 1.5 month post op.


----------



## happychallenger

Hi Luhuei, You've made me look at the whole situation from a different perspective and honestly reading your reply's made me feel so much better. I was actually quite depressed to find out only 75g of muscle was removed becaus Thats then least amount I've heard from anyone who's gone thru the op. I've been obsessed with measuring my calves 2-3 times a day and have been just focusing on the size, rather than the whole shape. I do like the way my legs look now but honestly I really was hoping to see a bigger difference given what I've had to go through. My legs don't hurt at all anymore and they seem to have completely healed because they're not swollen or in pain. I'm still wearing stockings 24/7 but have not been wearing bandages for a couple of weeks now. I've told the other girls this and I'll share this with you too: I've been taking scorbatate powder and Wobenzym N since the first week of surgery and these two natural supplements (help with muscle exertions and wounds) have given me a smooth recovery. My best friend is a naturopathic Doctor and that's how I learned about the supplements! They can be purchased online from Amazon. 



LiHuei said:


> Hi Happy challenger!
> 
> I’m doing ok. I’m about 2.5 weeks post-op now. My right leg is going strong and i have been walking flat for a week now, but my left has been feeling tightness on a particular point of the calf that’s  preventing full range of mobility - I’ve informed Dr. Jong this and included photos and videos for him to analyse, he’s going to send me a video response today.
> 
> Dr. Jong removed about 100 gr of muscle from each of my leg, which I thought was also quite little, but have been pleased with the final look on the mirror when I have my socks and bandages off. Considering there is still A LOT of loose skin and swelling, the shape is surely still going to change.  I'm also not measuring, I'm going more by appearance than measurement for the time being. They're too inaccurate right now. I’m prepared to give it at least 3 months before I make an opinion, and 6 - 12 months to expect ‘final’ final result. I think 1.5 months is still too early? Apart from the  measurements, are you not liking how they look? And, are you still keeping your legs wrapped in stockings and bandage most of the time?
> 
> I think the perception of ‘slim’ is really subjective here. And having seen some examples of Dr. Park’s results vs. Dr. Jong’s, my views are these:
> 
> 1. I see Dr. Jong more as a sculptor and more attentive to the aesthetics; Dr. Parks results were a lot of skinny calves, which is fine and could be a preference to some people, but I much prefer shape and curves. Dr. Jong removed the bulges of my legs while still maintaining curvature and they’ve made a world’s difference in appearance.
> 
> 2. From having read through this forum, I picked up the sense that Dr. Jong’s removal in muscle gram quantity tends to be on the modest side compared to Dr. Park’s. Dr. Park’s promise of reduction in cm value were also reportedly much greater than Dr. Jong. While it sounds tempting, it also sounds risky.
> 
> The outcome of my legs so far aren’t the slimmest, but I think they are very proportional and go well with my body shape as a whole. I also believe if I shed some pounds of (fat) bodyweight, they’ll slim down as well. This happened to me two years ago, i found my calves much slimmer from fat loss. Plus, I’m sure when the skin starts to tighten up and shrink to close the ‘empty’ space, more reduction could be expected. I think the outcome of this surgery can be maximised by other efforts without sacrificing more muscle - because this in effect, would also affect recovery and function in the longer run, which is a risk I’m less willing to take.
> 
> It’s worth adding that I’m a firmer believer in great difference through subtle changes. When I’m fully healed, I want people to look at me and wonder, “hmm.. She looks better but I can’t put my finger on why…”; rather than “WHOA, WHERE THE HELL DID HER LEGS GO?! I SWEAR THEY DID NOT LOOK LIKE THAT BEFORE”


----------



## LiHuei

Happy Challenger, so good to hear your more positive outlook on your legs! And thanks for your supplemental recommendations also! I myself have put myself on a prescribed concoction of 9 supplemental vitamins, minerals and amino acids + collagen pills + arnica tablets to help aid my recovery also! I’ll list them next time as I don’t remember all of them. I quickly looked yours up and found that some of mine already overlap in the same ingredients, so that’s a good thing!

I also add to my daily regimen some light massaging of the feet, ankles and calves with arnica gel or arnica oil - this to help prevent the hardening of scar tissue that develops after any injury. I’m stretching the calves whenever and wherever I could also.

I’m 3.5 weeks post-op now! I can’t believe it’s been almost a month since the surgery, it feels a lot longer!

I’m recovering on a good rate, I believe. Everything improves by the day from swelling, walking, stiffness. Looking forward to the time my body feels ready to become gradually more active again!


----------



## happychallenger

I'm not sure if anyone is having trouble finding help aspirating their calves but if you are looking for some suggestions, I hope my post below helps!  

On Nov 27, I went out with friends and ended up walking/standing for more than 6 hours straight.  I wore compression stockings when I went out but did not wrap my legs in elastic bandages.  When I got home, my legs were extremely sore but I just thought I'd feel better in the morning after some elevation.  The next morning came and I was SHOCKED to see how much fluid was built up in my legs!!  I'd gently tap a spot and the whole calf would ripple, that's how bad it was.  Immediately I panicked.  Not only did my legs looked like a waterbed, they were swollen and painful.  I haven't had pain in over 5 weeks so I knew this was serious.  I took a video and sent it to Dr. Jong.  He replied right away and said that there must be at least 50-60cc built up in each of my legs and I should get that aspirated asap.  He also said to wrap my legs as tightly as I can tolerate, and elevate whenever possible to avoid blood clots and infections.  This bothered me so much, I took a day off from work and went to see my family doctor (I'm in BC, Canada).  After the doctor found out what I'd done to my legs, she was astonished and said she cannot help due to liability reasons.  The only way I can get her to help is to get a full report, translated, from Dr. Jong to indicate what exactly was done and how.  It sounded like too much of a hassle at the time so I decided to go to a hospital emergency room instead.  The ER doctor said pretty much the same thing and asked me to try a private clinic.  However the ER doctor said that he didn't think the fluid is too big of an issue.  If I just keep elevating and keeping myself hydrated so my body does not retain water, the fluid should get absorbed by my body in a day or two.  After I was released without given any medications or help in any form, I was depressed, angry, frustrated, and was just going so crazy.  The next two days rolled by with constant elevations and wrapping and drinking water and peeing, things did not get better, but not worse either.  

On Dec 1, I called a plastic surgeon but was only able to speak to the receptionist, who was no help at all.  I also tried calling a private clinic and was told the initial consultation costs $160cad and the treatment might cost up to $2000cad depending on what needs to be done.  Money wasn't a big issue as I was so desperate, but they have never heard of "needle aspiration" and are not familiar with the procedure.  They said to me that there is one big nerve and many many smaller nerves in my calves and no-one should ever stick a needle in there under any circumstances........ I was beyond despair by this point and felt like I was running out of options.  I couldn't eat, couldn't focus when I was at work, all I could think of were my calves and how no one was able to help me.  Then, my boyfriend who is a non-believer, asked me to try an acupuncturist or chinese medicine doctor/therapist.  

Dec 2, I called a popular chinese therapy centre and spoke to a registered acupuncturist.  I explained my situation to him, he fully understood and said that the "bad blood" in my calves needs to be taken out.  Not by a syringe but with tiny acupuncture needles and cupping.  The chinese doctor told me, after I asked him if he's had experience with a similar case, that he's treated a patient with only 1 kidney who had trouble getting rid of his body fluid over a period of 9 years which resulted in severe infections and internal bleeding.  He helped this particular patient by putting acupuncture needles in and cupping to "suck" the fluid out.  It took him 9 sessions to drain all the fluid because the needles are so thin so only a little bit came out each time.  And that's exactly what he did on my calf (yes only one as he said if I did two at the same time I would feel exhausted and might not be able to walk/drive safely).  It did not hurt at all when the doctor was treating me but after, throbbing pain was quite bad that I had to take a couple advils.  The doctor said he used a total of 100 needles...... I lol'd because I definitely did not feel like I had 100 needles in me.  my calf did not feel better or worse after the acupuncture session but the next day, IT SHRUNK!!!! And no more rippling! 

I am supposed to go back tomorrow to have my other leg done and I just can't wait.  I cannot express how relieved I am.  If you're someone who's stressing out about the fluid in your legs and that no one is helping you, I'd urge you to try an acupuncturist (or a chinese therapist because I know not all acupuncturists do cupping)... because it works!!!  I have also been recommended by the chinese doc to soak my legs in water + 1 cup of epsom salts for 20 minutes x 3 times a day.  Anyway, hope this helps someone out there!


----------



## LiHuei

Wow, @happychallenger that sounds crazy!! I can imagine your frustration and so sorry you had to go through that! 
I'm glad you found a way out finally though, thanks for sharing, this is useful information indeed.

Sometimes modern, western medical practices can be so backwards when it comes to things that are 'outside of the books'. The moment they encounter something they never learned, they're paralysed as to knowing what to do. Even something as (that should be) simple as sticking a needle through a layer of skin to suck out fluid, if you think about it!

Hooray for traditional alternative medicine practicions!! 

Thanks for sharing your story also, a gentle warning that I should STILL take it easy on my holiday travels coming up, keep my bandages on, elevate often, and definitely do not go for 6 hours straight at gravity position. Will have an easy New Years celebration..


----------



## happychallenger

hi @LiHuei yes definitely take it easy!  I wasn't having pain or discomfort and felt like I was at 100%, so i just thought it was no big deal to walk without bandages.  Dr. Jong's protocol was to wrap for 1 month and keep stockings on for 6 months but I strongly recommend at least 2-3 months of constant wrapping.  Definitely be patient and let your legs heal, even when you think they have completely healed  Now I'm elevating whenever possible: at work, at home, even when I go out to a restaurant i'd put my feet up on a chair i know it looks bad but since I have bandages on my legs I think people'd kind of understand haha.....


----------



## LiHuei

@happychallenger I have a question regarding your 6-hr load on your legs before the fluid build-up happened, what shoes were you wearing? Wedges? Pointy heels? Sneakers? Flats? Do you think the height and type of support mattered? I'm really trying to plan out my footwear for my holidays travels. lol. I'm sure I will walk more than usual and for new years eve, i still want to wear somewhat 'pretty' shoes! LOL.

I'm 1 month + 2 days post op today! I plan to still wear the compression bandage on for longer when walking.

It's so good that you still had your legs at no pain or discomfort at 1.5 months though; and by the way, did your feet swell up when you removed your bandage for that short amount of time? I am pretty much alright, but my right foot is still noticeably experiencing some numbness and mild pain now and again. I know this is nerve damage that will take time to heal, expecting 6 months - a year for this sort of thing to fully recover.


----------



## happychallenger

@LiHuei is it your feet that's painful or your calf/leg?  I've never really had pain in my feet so I can't relate but I hope the pain/discomfort goes away soon  !!  My feet did not swell up after that day I went out for 6 hours in fact it's only when I wrap my legs really tight, my feet get all purple and swollen.  I wore booties when I went out, with 1.5inch heels.  I try not to wear heels just because I don't want to be using my calf muscles while they're trying to heal.  If you're planning on being on your feet for hours I strongly recommend not wearing anything with heels and also have your legs wrapped.  Not saying that you'll end up having fluid in your legs like I did but being in heels will definitely tire your legs a lot quicker!


----------



## LiHuei

@happychallenger the discomfort is on my right foot, and none on the legs. They are actually ok when left alone, I don't feel them during the day or when I'm on the move. In some mornings I feel them and when I massage them I definitely feel them. 

My feet are quite wide, I also have bunions (I need to take care of these soon!); I find the compression stockings to have been too tight and hurt my feet during the night. I've cut holes on the bunion part on a couple of pairs and they helped in releasing tension. 

Thanks for your answers and inputs on the footwear, I fully agree.. I think the feet should be as relaxed and as well cushioned/supported as possible, and if must wear heels, opt for lower height, wedges or chunkier heels the better.


----------



## LiHuei

And, @happychallenger, noted on the bandages, you are right. they do cause the feet to swell up more, ESPECIALLY when the feet are elevated. Several times I would elevate my legs high on the wall and forget that my legs were bandaged - until I realised they'd started to fatten up and get cold from lack of circulation!

Today I tried no bandage all day, been speed walking on the treadmil for 20 minutes, ran around to do errands and have hardly elevated the legs. It's 5pm now and so far they seem ok. Will check tomorrow morning if there's anything different/alarming.


----------



## QueenF

Hi girls, I'll be heading to Taiwan on 2/19/2017 for the procedure, really nervous but I have been wanting this for a few years now. 
For the girls that have gotten it done with Dr.Jong in Taiwan, which hotel did you guys stay at? @happychallenger @LiHuei
If anyone else is going around that time, we can keep each other company as I am heading there alone! I speak mandarin so language won't be a problem for me.


----------



## heimcha.j

QueenF said:


> Hi girls, I'll be heading to Taiwan on 2/19/2017 for the procedure, really nervous but I have been wanting this for a few years now.
> For the girls that have gotten it done with Dr.Jong in Taiwan, which hotel did you guys stay at? @happychallenger @LiHuei
> If anyone else is going around that time, we can keep each other company as I am heading there alone! I speak mandarin so language won't be a problem for me.


I wish >< I'll be doing my facial surgeries in Korea though. Good luck to you though, girl!


----------



## happychallenger

heimcha.j said:


> I wish >< I'll be doing my facial surgeries in Korea though. Good luck to you though, girl!





QueenF said:


> Hi girls, I'll be heading to Taiwan on 2/19/2017 for the procedure, really nervous but I have been wanting this for a few years now.
> For the girls that have gotten it done with Dr.Jong in Taiwan, which hotel did you guys stay at? @happychallenger @LiHuei
> If anyone else is going around that time, we can keep each other company as I am heading there alone! I speak mandarin so language won't be a problem for me.


@QueenF i stayed at the dejavu hotel and it was decent. Wifi and breakfast were complimentary and room was clean. I also stayed in an Airbnb flat for a couple nights but I recommend you stay at a hotel if you're traveling alone because you don't want to be worrying about going out to get food you could just get room service at least until you can walk better


----------



## camber

I am going to Dr Park  at beginning of May. If anyone wants to join me please reply.


----------



## Judypru

camber said:


> I am going to Dr Park  at beginning of May. If anyone wants to join me please reply.


Hey Camber, 
I want to go during the month of May too. But I haven't booked anything or know much of the procedure for that matter. Calf reduction has always been something on the back of my mind - so I come here and read sometimes. I think I'm ready for it now and saw your post.
However I'm not sure if there's anything I should have prepared or if planning it now would be too late for May. I'm available basically for the whole summer.
If you're comfortable, please, can you share what you have done up to now to prepare? Any help is good.  PM or reply is fine with me


----------



## camber

Judypru said:


> Hey Camber,
> I want to go during the month of May too. But I haven't booked anything or know much of the procedure for that matter. Calf reduction has always been something on the back of my mind - so I come here and read sometimes. I think I'm ready for it now and saw your post.
> However I'm not sure if there's anything I should have prepared or if planning it now would be too late for May. I'm available basically for the whole summer.
> If you're comfortable, please, can you share what you have done up to now to prepare? Any help is good.  PM or reply is fine with me


I would be happy to chat with you.


----------



## camber

Hi Judypru, where are you based.  I confirm I have provisionally booked for 1 May but will not be confirmed until I book flight. Have to send this to Dr Park and then he will confirm.  I am flexible and having emailed Dr Park he is also flexible with time.


----------



## Judypru

camber said:


> Hi Judypru, where are you based.  I confirm I have provisionally booked for 1 May but will not be confirmed until I book flight. Have to send this to Dr Park and then he will confirm.  I am flexible and having emailed Dr Park he is also flexible with time.



Thanks for replying! You're very quick! I'm in Canada right now.


----------



## marrob

Hello everyone!!  I'm going to have surgery with Dr. Jong on March 16th.  Is anyone going there around this time?  I've been putting this off forever and am not waiting any longer.....my patience has completely run out with these huge calves.  So excited, but at the same time, I am a nervous mess.  I'm travelling alone and am worried if I need assistance.  Also, how long will I be having difficulty walking?  I will appreciate any info and advice.  Thanks!!


----------



## QueenF

heimcha.j said:


> I wish >< I'll be doing my facial surgeries in Korea though. Good luck to you though, girl!



Thank you! Good luck for your surgeries also, which clinic are you heading to?



happychallenger said:


> @QueenF i stayed at the dejavu hotel and it was decent. Wifi and breakfast were complimentary and room was clean. I also stayed in an Airbnb flat for a couple nights but I recommend you stay at a hotel if you're traveling alone because you don't want to be worrying about going out to get food you could just get room service at least until you can walk better



It turns out a friend will actually be accompanying me, hopefully I'm not stuck in bed the whole time and could actually go out with her!



marrob said:


> Hello everyone!!  I'm going to have surgery with Dr. Jong on March 16th.  Is anyone going there around this time?  I've been putting this off forever and am not waiting any longer.....my patience has completely run out with these huge calves.  So excited, but at the same time, I am a nervous mess.  I'm travelling alone and am worried if I need assistance.  Also, how long will I be having difficulty walking?  I will appreciate any info and advice.  Thanks!!



I'm heading there this weekend and will have my procedure on 2/21 with consultation on 2/20. I'll let you know updates once I am a few days Post Op.


----------



## travelbird

Hi everyone,
I am now 4 and a half months post op, or 140 days to be exact. I just wanted to tell you people thinking of doing this and are hesitant.. don't be. If you've really struggled with your calves this is a great surgery and I do not regret it at all. The recovery is hard but the results are awesome. I feel so much more comfortable in my own skin now.  If you have questions you can always ask me!


----------



## QueenF

travelbird said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am now 4 and a half months post op, or 140 days to be exact. I just wanted to tell you people thinking of doing this and are hesitant.. don't be. If you've really struggled with your calves this is a great surgery and I do not regret it at all. The recovery is hard but the results are awesome. I feel so much more comfortable in my own skin now.  If you have questions you can always ask me!



Hi travelbird! Did you get your procedure done with Dr. Jong? If yes, how long did it take before you could walk without struggling?


----------



## marrob

QueenF said:


> Thank you! Good luck for your surgeries also, which clinic are you heading to?
> 
> 
> 
> It turns out a friend will actually be accompanying me, hopefully I'm not stuck in bed the whole time and could actually go out with her!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm heading there this weekend and will have my procedure on 2/21 with consultation on 2/20. I'll let you know updates once I am a few days Post Op.


Thank you!!


----------



## camber

Travelbird that is great thanks for posting about your success. It really helps people to not be afraid. I am going to Dr Park in May and these post help to feel less afraid of the surgery.


----------



## travelbird

QueenF I did my procedure with Dr Park. And as I noticed the recovery differs between the two. I think Dr Parks patients start walking earlier because Dr Park encourages us to walk and most importantly stretch. While Dr Jong think it is important to take it easy the first days Iv'e noticed from previous posts.

Camber, I am happy I could help a little. I remember how these post helped me. It kept me motivated and knowing that it does get better. The first days are hard. But it also varies between different people. Majority of Dr Parks patients walk the same day as the surgery. I had to stay over night because I couldn't walk. I was so worried that I was recovering slowly so I stretched almost every 15 minutes 3rd day post op and tried walking around in my room and the hallway. This was great cause then I started recovering more quickly


----------



## camber

Travelbird good to know how difficult first days can be. I have no fear of pain and dont mind going the extra mile but would not be happy if the legs gave up. Thanks.


----------



## QueenF

Hi ladies! I completed the procedure with Dr.Jong yesterday, right now is the second day post op, but the day just started so I'll probably get talking about that another day.

2/21 was the date of my procedure. I arrived at the clinic rather early (Around 8:15) and the doctor has not arrived yet. At 8:30, Dr. Jong arrived. I went inside and took some more pictures and got remeasured a bit, he mentioned that my legs were a lot less swollen today compared to the day before when I just got off the plane. From his new measurements, my right was 33 and my left was 34, the day prior when I came for the consultation, his measurements indicated that my right was 33.5 and left was 35.

At around 9:30, I went into the surgery room and they had to disinfect me, after about an hour, I'm assuming the procedure began. My lower body was given an anesthesia shot and then I had to flip over. To be completely honest, I was feeling pretty uncomfortable throughout the entire procedure, I remember asking the nurses if it was done soon every few minutes. It was pretty uncomfortable the position we had to lay in and I also did not like my leg being elevated in the back, all in all, it was very strange and I was barely able to fall asleep even though I was shot with something that would help me sleep. 

The procedure completed at around 2:30 to my knowledge and I was back on the bed at probably 3, I laid there and slept until around 6:30. I was not allowed to eat anything or drink anything until around 8 or so and I was not allowed to get up either. Dr. Jong stayed at the hospital overnight to check up on me and around 10 he came in and gave me a shot and some Mediation. Starting at 12AM I became extremely itchy and the feeling would not go away. I'm still not allowed to get off of the bed so I can't comment on that as of yet. I'll come back in a few days and describe the rest of my days post op.


----------



## QueenF

Since I'm bored out of my mind at the clinic, i will provide updates on Day 2.

*Day 2*

Day 2 was pretty horrible for me. I wasnt able to sleep the whole night (I mustve slept too much after the procedure), and there was also this horrible itching feeling that I got starting at 12AM all the way until the morning of Day 3. (Basically 24 hours) I was not allowed to walk at all on this day so i was in bed all day. At around 5PM, I finally could not stand it anymore and asked to be allowed out of bed to use the bathroom. They rolled over a chair and carried me onto it, once I was on the chair things started to feel extremely wrong, my vision started to become blurry and I was sweating buckets. At this point, I actually fainted/blacked out, YES, I actually fainted, oh god. I must've scared the nurses like crazy. Once i regained conciousness there were three people including Dr. Jong hovering over me and putting me back onto the bed. Boy, I was freaked out, and I did not try to get out of bed anymore. I ate dinner a few minutes after this and they told me I must have fainted because of low blood sugar. Right after eating I decided to go to sleep because I was not feeling the prettiest. While resting, my right leg would have extremely extremely painful spasms, this is quite strange as my right leg is the one with less muscle taken out. This occurred throughout the night whenever moving my right leg and I am actually quite nervous because even now on Day 3 it is still very very painful. I will get talking about this more on my Day 3 update. I ate two pills three times a day after each meal and this day was pretty painful for me in summary.


----------



## Judypru

Hey guys!
I'm heading to Korea to meet Dr. Park in the beginning of may. I've been going through this forum many times to decide for this procedure. And yay, I've finally made the move. Honestly, I scared but I'm really excited at the same time. This forum seems less excited compared to when I first followed, but for those who know or have done the procedure, do you have any hints for me?? It's my first time traveling abroad alone so everything is still very new to me.
I'm wondering what the best method for getting exchange rates are. I wondering how to travel around the area, what food is like, if I should bring my brita for filtered water. So so many questions...! If you guys have any ideas or know anything about traveling in Korea, please let me know!

Lots of love


----------



## marrob

Judypru said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm heading to Korea to meet Dr. Park in the beginning of may. I've been going through this forum many times to decide for this procedure. And yay, I've finally made the move. Honestly, I scared but I'm really excited at the same time. This forum seems less excited compared to when I first followed, but for those who know or have done the procedure, do you have any hints for me?? It's my first time traveling abroad alone so everything is still very new to me.
> I'm wondering what the best method for getting exchange rates are. I wondering how to travel around the area, what food is like, if I should bring my brita for filtered water. So so many questions...! If you guys have any ideas or know anything about traveling in Korea, please let me know!
> 
> Lots of love


Hi!!  I actually live in Korea, but am going to Dr. Jong to get the procedure done.  Exchange rates are best at Money exchange places, but they are only available where there are a lot of foreigners.  Dr. Park's clinic is in the heart of Seoul.....Unless you have a lot of time to travel, I suggest changing money at the airport.  If you do have time, you can go to Itaewon (across the river from Gangnam) and they have a lot of money exchange places there.  If you take a cab from your hotel, it will probably cost around (10,000 won or $10.00)......depending on traffic.  If you are exchanging a lot of money, you should definitely go to a money exchange.  

Seoul, especially where you are going, has everything in walking distance.  You can try Korean food......definitely try korean bbq while you are here if you can.  If there are any questions at all, please let me know.  I will try to help as much as I can.


----------



## Judypru

marrob said:


> Hi!!  I actually live in Korea, but am going to Dr. Jong to get the procedure done.  Exchange rates are best at Money exchange places, but they are only available where there are a lot of foreigners.  Dr. Park's clinic is in the heart of Seoul.....Unless you have a lot of time to travel, I suggest changing money at the airport.  If you do have time, you can go to Itaewon (across the river from Gangnam) and they have a lot of money exchange places there.  If you take a cab from your hotel, it will probably cost around (10,000 won or $10.00)......depending on traffic.  If you are exchanging a lot of money, you should definitely go to a money exchange.
> 
> Seoul, especially where you are going, has everything in walking distance.  You can try Korean food......definitely try korean bbq while you are here if you can.  If there are any questions at all, please let me know.  I will try to help as much as I can.



You're awesome.  Ya I was wondering how it would work too, cause I read that best money exchange places are at myeongdong and some Itaewon. Which, is not really on the way, from the way I'm traveling - plus I'm scared I'll get lost. So I was wondering if I should open an account at KEB since we have one here in Canada - it would sounds easier and safer. But I'm not so sure about bank exchange rates!
If you don't mind me asking, is there a reason why you would prefer Dr. Jong instead? When do you have your operation scheduled? Maybe we can meet up and we can share experiences or I can share mine before you do yours. Sorry if that sounds sudden, don't really know anyone there so... need to make friends


----------



## Judypru

travelbird said:


> Day 5 post op
> I walk to the clinic and it went faster this time. I still walk a bit strange but it took just over 5 minutes. I arrived at the clinic and they changed my bandages again and asked me to stretch. The only thing he reacted on was that my angles and feet were very very swollen. He made a joke that I no longer have ankles since they were almost bigger then my calves . So he recommended me to start massaging my feet. Later that day around 19:00 I went to the supermarket and afterward even walked a bit in the area were the supermarket is.
> 
> Day 6 post op
> So by now I'm getting regrets of missing out on exploring Seoul so I decide to walk around. I went to Sinsa area, which was nice. I found Krispy crème doughnuts and a place called mango six which made delicious virgin mojitos. I walk for a bit more than an hour.
> 
> Day 7 post op
> Today I went to the clinic again. I had my first aspirations. I does hurt but not a lot. The dr removed 40 cc which I believe is a lot. But that is also a good thing. It means that my calves should feel better now. Dr Park said I was doing my stretches well and said I can now walk for two hours or more. He told me to go and explore Seoul and try some Korean food. So later this day I went to Myeong-dong. I went there by subway. There were a lot of people and a lot of street food. It was nice. I also went to Lotte department store. I bought a pair of shoes cause I couldn’t fit in my. My feet are 4 times bigger than usual. I have been walking around in flipflops. So these shoes were a few sizes bigger.
> I can also mention that I’m by now walking normal. No limping.
> 
> Day 8 post op
> Today I went to Hongdae. It is a very nice lively area with a lot of younger people. They are preforming. Both dancing, singing and doing stand up. On my way there at the subway I met two Japanese girls and ended up hanging out with them. I was walking normally until I noticed that my new shoes had giving me the biggest blisters ever and I hurt so much I couldn’t really walk. So we went to seven eleven and I bought Band-Aid which helped a little. After shopping I decide to go to the old palace. When I was there I noticed I had been walking for 4 hours so I decided to go home otherwise me legs will swell up way to much.
> But I can also mentioned that these blisters made the rest of my recovery and stretching harder. It's the worst blister I have every had. They were very deep. So be careful with which shoes you wear.
> 
> 
> Day 10
> Because I had walk so much I tried to take it more easy today. Only took a walk near the sinsa area.
> 
> 
> Day 11 post op
> Today I went to the clinic at 14:00 to do my aspirations again. I was greeted by Dr Parks very nice wife. I met her the days after my surgery as well. There were a lot of people at the clinic today so I had to wait for a while but had conversations with the other clients. One of the girls had come from Hong Kong and reassured me that Dr Park is the best and is famous for calves reductions. I got new bandages and he aspirated 15 cc. He recommended me to take it easy today cause my last days I had walk a lot.
> 
> 
> Day 12 post op
> Today I did the DMZ tour. I was very nervous about this cause I didn’t know if I would get too tired or if I wouldn’t be able to stretch enough and then have difficulty walking. One of the activities on this tour was to go down a tunnel that North Korea had made but was found by South Korea. The tunnel is long and going back up the tunnel exhausting. I though that I wouldn’t get back up but I didn’t want to miss it so I did it. Walking up the tunnel was exhausting however it was also good for me. It stretched my legs so it was easier to walk afterwards. So girls’ going up hills is good!! Haha
> 
> Day 13 post op
> Today I am leaving Seoul. First I had my last appointment at the clinic. Now Dr Park was going to show me how to aspirate. He made circles where the needle should go but when he was going to show me how to put in the needle and get the fluid out I couldn’t look. I started breathing heavy. I am as mentioned earlier extremely scared of needles. Dr Park gave me my phone and asked me to video tape it instead and then ask someone else to do it for me. That was a great idea. When that was done he gave my 4 syringes and told me to aspirate once a week. He also gave me band Aids for my stitches. I also got to choose between 3 types of compression stockings. Oh and he gave me extra bandages. He told me to email him with any questions I have and to update him with how many cc I aspirate the following weeks.
> 
> When I got back to Sweden I called my health center and they will do the aspirations for me. Which I’m very happy about. I feel safer that someone with medical background is going to do this for me. So I recommend that other who are scared of needle or worried about doing it correctly to contact your health center or a nurse.


----------



## Judypru

travelbird said:


> Day 5 post op
> I walk to the clinic and it went faster this time. I still walk a bit strange but it took just over 5 minutes. I arrived at the clinic and they changed my bandages again and asked me to stretch. The only thing he reacted on was that my angles and feet were very very swollen. He made a joke that I no longer have ankles since they were almost bigger then my calves . So he recommended me to start massaging my feet. Later that day around 19:00 I went to the supermarket and afterward even walked a bit in the area were the supermarket is.
> 
> Day 6 post op
> So by now I'm getting regrets of missing out on exploring Seoul so I decide to walk around. I went to Sinsa area, which was nice. I found Krispy crème doughnuts and a place called mango six which made delicious virgin mojitos. I walk for a bit more than an hour.
> 
> Day 7 post op
> Today I went to the clinic again. I had my first aspirations. I does hurt but not a lot. The dr removed 40 cc which I believe is a lot. But that is also a good thing. It means that my calves should feel better now. Dr Park said I was doing my stretches well and said I can now walk for two hours or more. He told me to go and explore Seoul and try some Korean food. So later this day I went to Myeong-dong. I went there by subway. There were a lot of people and a lot of street food. It was nice. I also went to Lotte department store. I bought a pair of shoes cause I couldn’t fit in my. My feet are 4 times bigger than usual. I have been walking around in flipflops. So these shoes were a few sizes bigger.
> I can also mention that I’m by now walking normal. No limping.
> 
> Day 8 post op
> Today I went to Hongdae. It is a very nice lively area with a lot of younger people. They are preforming. Both dancing, singing and doing stand up. On my way there at the subway I met two Japanese girls and ended up hanging out with them. I was walking normally until I noticed that my new shoes had giving me the biggest blisters ever and I hurt so much I couldn’t really walk. So we went to seven eleven and I bought Band-Aid which helped a little. After shopping I decide to go to the old palace. When I was there I noticed I had been walking for 4 hours so I decided to go home otherwise me legs will swell up way to much.
> But I can also mentioned that these blisters made the rest of my recovery and stretching harder. It's the worst blister I have every had. They were very deep. So be careful with which shoes you wear.
> 
> 
> Day 10
> Because I had walk so much I tried to take it more easy today. Only took a walk near the sinsa area.
> 
> 
> Day 11 post op
> Today I went to the clinic at 14:00 to do my aspirations again. I was greeted by Dr Parks very nice wife. I met her the days after my surgery as well. There were a lot of people at the clinic today so I had to wait for a while but had conversations with the other clients. One of the girls had come from Hong Kong and reassured me that Dr Park is the best and is famous for calves reductions. I got new bandages and he aspirated 15 cc. He recommended me to take it easy today cause my last days I had walk a lot.
> 
> 
> Day 12 post op
> Today I did the DMZ tour. I was very nervous about this cause I didn’t know if I would get too tired or if I wouldn’t be able to stretch enough and then have difficulty walking. One of the activities on this tour was to go down a tunnel that North Korea had made but was found by South Korea. The tunnel is long and going back up the tunnel exhausting. I though that I wouldn’t get back up but I didn’t want to miss it so I did it. Walking up the tunnel was exhausting however it was also good for me. It stretched my legs so it was easier to walk afterwards. So girls’ going up hills is good!! Haha
> 
> Day 13 post op
> Today I am leaving Seoul. First I had my last appointment at the clinic. Now Dr Park was going to show me how to aspirate. He made circles where the needle should go but when he was going to show me how to put in the needle and get the fluid out I couldn’t look. I started breathing heavy. I am as mentioned earlier extremely scared of needles. Dr Park gave me my phone and asked me to video tape it instead and then ask someone else to do it for me. That was a great idea. When that was done he gave my 4 syringes and told me to aspirate once a week. He also gave me band Aids for my stitches. I also got to choose between 3 types of compression stockings. Oh and he gave me extra bandages. He told me to email him with any questions I have and to update him with how many cc I aspirate the following weeks.
> 
> When I got back to Sweden I called my health center and they will do the aspirations for me. Which I’m very happy about. I feel safer that someone with medical background is going to do this for me. So I recommend that other who are scared of needle or worried about doing it correctly to contact your health center or a nurse.



Hi I was wondering when you had your flight back home, how did you stretch your legs on the plane? Korea back to Sweden would take around 9 hours (haha I googled it). The reason I'm asking is cause I going to do the surgery with Dr. Park as well, but then I don't know when booking my flight it asks if I require assistance, but I'm not sure how I can put that in. Please let me know if you can, super nervous about planning this whole thing! Thanks!


----------



## camber

Dr Park said I could pay in Euros so if necessary was planning to bring euros with me and not rely on money exchange.


----------



## marrob

Judypru said:


> You're awesome.  Ya I was wondering how it would work too, cause I read that best money exchange places are at myeongdong and some Itaewon. Which, is not really on the way, from the way I'm traveling - plus I'm scared I'll get lost. So I was wondering if I should open an account at KEB since we have one here in Canada - it would sounds easier and safer. But I'm not so sure about bank exchange rates!
> If you don't mind me asking, is there a reason why you would prefer Dr. Jong instead? When do you have your operation scheduled? Maybe we can meet up and we can share experiences or I can share mine before you do yours. Sorry if that sounds sudden, don't really know anyone there so... need to make friends


Would love to meet up.  I'm live in the southern part of Korea, about four hours from Seoul.  I might not be in country in May.....planning to move back to the states, but let's keep in touch and meet up if I'm still here.  I have my operation scheduled for March 16, but just found out I have to renew my passport so if I can't get an emergency one tomorrow, I will have to reschedule.  I had a consultation with Dr. Park two years ago and just wasn't "feeling it."  Lol He is probably a great doctor, but I have this thing about having to feel comfortable with doctors before doing anything.  Plus,  my problem has more to do with overall shape and the Sol muscle so I thought Dr. Jong could address these areas better.  The overall cost is about the same, even though I have to pay travel costs if going to Taiwan.  As for money, I suggest using your credit/debit card as much as possible so you don't have to carry cash.  You can pay for the surgery in dollars, just would probably get a better deal if using a money exchange......but you're right, it is inconvenient and you won't be saving that much.  Everything else, I would use a card.  They accept cards everywhere here, even cabs, so it's pretty convenient. Just make sure your bank knows you're travelling to Korea so they don't decline any charges.  The exchange rates at the banks, including KEB, and the airport are the same so I would exchange a small amount of cash.


----------



## Samesame

Jeet Dhindsa said:


> Everyone's expectations will be different, in my opinion the results are noticeable. I'm not a photo forensics expert, so I can't comment on what looks photoshopped or not. This is just an example of a clinic that only specializes in treatment for legs, and they're pretty well known for it.
> 
> This is another clinic in Seoul that does leg augmentation called Hafis




I was looking at Hafis, has anyone heard of this place? It seems like Dr. Park or Dr. Jong's clinics is really popular with the foreigners.


----------



## camber

Hi Marrob thanks for the feed back. I have heard before Dr Park presents himself as too commercial and not caring enough.  However, he seems to take the most off the calf so I need a lot off.  If you want sculpturing seems like Dr Jong is the correct person as apparently he takes little but concentrates on the shape.  I thought you had heard horror stories about Dr Park as I see on his website he mentions 'one bad review' and he seems very concerned about this.  I think that bad review was to do with eyes as opposed to calves.  So your op is soon. Please keep everyone updated on your progress as it gives people who have not yet gone through it encouragement.


----------



## marrob

camber said:


> Hi Marrob thanks for the feed back. I have heard before Dr Park presents himself as too commercial and not caring enough.  However, he seems to take the most off the calf so I need a lot off.  If you want sculpturing seems like Dr Jong is the correct person as apparently he takes little but concentrates on the shape.  I thought you had heard horror stories about Dr Park as I see on his website he mentions 'one bad review' and he seems very concerned about this.  I think that bad review was to do with eyes as opposed to calves.  So your op is soon. Please keep everyone updated on your progress as it gives people who have not yet gone through it encouragement.



Hi Camber!!  I didn't read any bad reviews about Dr. Park.  He is probably a great doctor.  I just feel Dr. Jong would be better with my situation.... overall shape and sol muscle.  I know what you mean about needing a lot of muscle removed.  

Do any of you have problems with swelling?  I have large calves to begin with and at the end of the day they are enormous.  I was wondering if bad circulation is related.


----------



## camber

Hi Marrob  I think the recovery including swelling depends on how much you stretch and aspirate.  It is a big commitment post surgery.  I dont think circulation would make any different to the size of your calves 

I went to see a top surgeon in London for lipo and he said it was muscle not fat which I knew anyway.  However, he looked at my leg bone he said it was slightly bent and this meant my calves had to work harder to compensate.  He recommended going to a Podiatrist which I did this had insoles made to re-align my feet.  I dont think it made any different but might do to my alignment generally.

The only way is to remove the muscle fibre that are genetically there anyway and prone to becoming large.


----------



## jollyolly1

I had a friend do her calf reduction at Oz plastic surgery . From what I know, he specializes in that surgery. She ended up doing her face at another place and her legs at Oz. it wasn't terrible post-op


----------



## marrob

camber said:


> Hi Marrob  I think the recovery including swelling depends on how much you stretch and aspirate.  It is a big commitment post surgery.  I dont think circulation would make any different to the size of your calves
> 
> I went to see a top surgeon in London for lipo and he said it was muscle not fat which I knew anyway.  However, he looked at my leg bone he said it was slightly bent and this meant my calves had to work harder to compensate.  He recommended going to a Podiatrist which I did this had insoles made to re-align my feet.  I dont think it made any different but might do to my alignment generally.
> 
> The only way is to remove the muscle fibre that are genetically there anyway and prone to becoming large.



I had lipo done twice and they told me the same thing about having to do with the shape of the bone.  I have both a lot of fat and muscle.  Even after two lipo procedures, there is still a lot of fat.  This is so strange too because people think Im skinny.  My arms are like toothpicks.....upper body totally different than lower.  

I finally got everything booked and am so excited right now.  I promise to keep everyone up to date and provide as much info as possible.


----------



## camber

Dear Jollyolly 

Thanks for that all good to know and the more people with positive stories the better.  Dr Park has done the op about 700 times so he is definitely experienced.


----------



## camber

Hi Marrob

Not long now.  Dont forget to update everyone about your experience.  good luck for Thursday.


----------



## marrob

camber said:


> Hi Marrob
> 
> Not long now.  Dont forget to update everyone about your experience.  good luck for Thursday.


Hi Camber,

Thank you!!  I will try to provide as much info as possible.


----------



## marrob

Had my consultation was with Dr. Jong and just got back to my room.  He was very thorough, taking measurements, pictures, etc... it lasted about two hours.  He explained his thoughts and also wanted to know my expectations.  I'm supposed to be at the clinic before 9:00 AM tomorrow.  Will post update after the procedure.  

I am so wiped right now.  Wow, drove four hours all night to catch a 7:00 AM flight.  Then got lost looking for my hotel and decided to catch a cab.  Almost fell over when he came back to almost the same spot he picked me up.  I had walked by it a few times without noticing it lol.  What a day......but can't complain because I'm so happy to be able to finally get this done.


----------



## camber

Hi Marrob good luck for tomorrow.  Long consultation.  Doesn't help when you cant find clinic and it gets harder if you are nervous.  Anyway you are there now.  Soon be over.


----------



## LOVE.chanel

I did surgery in 2015 with doctor park, I had muscular calves to begin, as I recalled they were 38.5cm on both sides (I've always concluded I had a bigger right calf).

I recovered really well, but I made a mistake on walking too much or rather I placed too much pressure on my left calf during the first week. Resulting in uneven calf right 32cm & left 34cm.

I waited till I was sure there was no more swelling. But no change.  I hate to want to have resurgery since you would need to aspirate again. But doctor park was very kind to offer help even 2 years later. 
I sincerely recommend him because he tries to listen to your concern and never dodge any responsibility. 

I am going back to see him for revision, honestly if the difference is only 1cm or less I wouldn't be bothered


----------



## Judypru

marrob said:


> Would love to meet up.  I'm live in the southern part of Korea, about four hours from Seoul.  I might not be in country in May.....planning to move back to the states, but let's keep in touch and meet up if I'm still here.  I have my operation scheduled for March 16, but just found out I have to renew my passport so if I can't get an emergency one tomorrow, I will have to reschedule.  I had a consultation with Dr. Park two years ago and just wasn't "feeling it."  Lol He is probably a great doctor, but I have this thing about having to feel comfortable with doctors before doing anything.  Plus,  my problem has more to do with overall shape and the Sol muscle so I thought Dr. Jong could address these areas better.  The overall cost is about the same, even though I have to pay travel costs if going to Taiwan.  As for money, I suggest using your credit/debit card as much as possible so you don't have to carry cash.  You can pay for the surgery in dollars, just would probably get a better deal if using a money exchange......but you're right, it is inconvenient and you won't be saving that much.  Everything else, I would use a card.  They accept cards everywhere here, even cabs, so it's pretty convenient. Just make sure your bank knows you're travelling to Korea so they don't decline any charges.  The exchange rates at the banks, including KEB, and the airport are the same so I would exchange a small amount of cash.



Hey Marrob!
Sorry for the late reply! How are you? How is the passport thing going? Ya I kind of get what you're saying about Dr. Park, I've been speaking to him through email and personally, I feel like he's not that much of a caring type and more of 'get this, do that, here is the price' doctor? I don't know, maybe it's just my experience, plus since everything is through email so it might be because of that. Wow four hours! But if you're in the area, meeting up sounds great! Do you know how much groceries in Korea are? Most sites says meat is expensive there. But some say produce is getting more expensive now while others says its not bad. I'm going to stay for a while so thought making my own food would be cheaper that way.


----------



## camber

Hi lovechanel

Sounds like you dont like to aspirate and from what I have read the aspiration is very importance if you want the smallest possible calf size.  I wonder if one calf was bigger since you didn't aspirate enough.   It seems from the forum that most people have walked a lot following surgery.  I also hate the thought of aspiration but I am going to make myself do it.  
I have seen a few posts saying Dr Park is uncaring and money orientated.  Personally, I dont care I want the doctor with the skill to make my calves as small as possible and his bedside manner does not matter a jot to me.  I am sure he has loads of people emailing him asking loads of questions and then disappearing off the scene.  
LoveChanel when are you going back to Dr Park for the resurgery.  It is scary stuff but it seems like he does it with no medical complications.  Your problem is aesthetic complication and I am glad to hear he is prepared to correct it.


----------



## camber

Hi Marrob
If your surgery was at 9am today it should be over by now as it is 10.20 in London.  Hope it all went well and you have an ipad with you to keep us updated from your room.


----------



## Judypru

marrob said:


> Had my consultation was with Dr. Jong and just got back to my room.  He was very thorough, taking measurements, pictures, etc... it lasted about two hours.  He explained his thoughts and also wanted to know my expectations.  I'm supposed to be at the clinic before 9:00 AM tomorrow.  Will post update after the procedure.
> 
> I am so wiped right now.  Wow, drove four hours all night to catch a 7:00 AM flight.  Then got lost looking for my hotel and decided to catch a cab.  Almost fell over when he came back to almost the same spot he picked me up.  I had walked by it a few times without noticing it lol.  What a day......but can't complain because I'm so happy to be able to finally get this done.



Hey, just saw this! I'm glad everything worked out! 2 hours? Wow, Dr. Jong sounds great!! You got me tempted cause I'm seriously doubting that my consultation will be that long and thorough from the tone of the emails Park and I are exchanging. Wishing you a smooth recovery Marrrob


----------



## QueenF

It has been a while ladies, sorry for not updating sooner.

*Day 3*
Was brought breakfast at 8:30 AM by Dr Jong, so after having that, I asked to be allowed to try to get up and walk a bit (Today was the day I was leaving the clinic, so I definitely needed to practice seeing as I fainted the day before). However, they were rather busy that morning with other surgeries so I was asked to try later in the afternoon. So I basically stayed in bed all day, my right foot still had that horrible pain whenever I moved it. I was given lunch around 12, and just watched some shows until around "dinner" time which was 4 or 5. After eating, I insisted that I be allowed to try to walk around and use the bathroom. So this time getting up was still extremely painful on my right foot but it was definitely a little better than yesterday (Still pretty horrible!) They still put me on the chair and rolled me to the bathroom and carried me onto the toilet. This really was not what I wanted as I wanted to try moving around myself since my friend was arriving later at 7PM to pick me up. So I tried to use the walker and just went around the room in heels, it wasn't too bad but did not feel too great. At around 6 PM I was rolled into the surgery room to clean up my wound and remove these two bottles attached to my calves, and my tube used for peeing. After that was done, I was just waiting around for my friend and practiced a little on the walker. Eventually at 7 PM, Dr Jong rolled me out of the clinic in a wheelchair and with a walker and we hailed a cab (My friend got lost so I ended up picking her up xD) After getting settled down in the hotel with her, rested for the remaining of the night.

*Day 4*
Went to Wu Fen Pu and Taipei 101 today in Taiwan to shop, I was in a wheelchair LOL, it was all kinds of awkward, but my friend rolled me around. I did get up a few times when going in cabs, shopping inside the stores, etc. I was recommended to stay in bed today, but I didn't listen and went out anyways... (Not sure if I made the right choice) But good news is I didn't really walk too much which is what was asked. I was in 3 inch heels but still walked extremely awkward when I did get up, I did not use the walker. Whenever walking, it kind of felt like the wound was splitting apart if that makes sense, which caused me to have to walk with bent legs. I felt like if I straightened it, I would open up the wound so I walked bent whenever I did get up. Was out for the majority of this day doing a ton of things and eating and didn't get back to the hotel to rest until around 12AM X.X I know.. not good for me, but didn't want to make friend bored staying in the hotel with me.

*Day 5*
Today is the day Dr Jong said it was okay to start going out and walking a bit. Well, I may have overexerted myself as I went to Ximending and Shilin Night Market on this day. Walked a ton at Ximending and also bought a ton of things, luckily my friend was there carrying everything as I could not hold anything heavy yet at this point. (Felt kind of bad, haha) Legs were definitely feeling very tired and I couldn't walk very fast either, I was walking extremely extremely slow, probably 1-2mph, like a turtle. People were probably giving me funny looks at how slow I was walking, but I can't help it xD. After eating and shopping at Ximending, my legs were feeling extremely extremely tired and I couldn't even stand. Luckily, we cabbed around everywhere in Taiwan so transportation was very easy for us. Cabs are fairly cheap in Taipei, it starts at 70 TWD and goes up from there by time I believe. Our rides were always 100-200 TWD, so each ride is around $4 - $8. The price was not too bad. We dropped off our stuff at the hotel and then went to Shilin Night Market. I wished I shopped around here more, but my feet was really killing me at this point and I did not even have the mood to continue shopping so we quickly grabbed some things to eat and went back to the hotel to rest.

For those wondering, I stayed at FX Hotel, everyone there was very nice and the rooms were also very clean, would recommend this place to anyone visiting. I won't bother mentioning Day 6, Day 7, and Day 8 here because it was basically me going out travelling and exploring Taiwan, really worked out my legs too much these two days I feel. Off topic here, but met a really nice cab driver and booked him for a day to take us to Shi Fen and Jiu Fen, where we also bought a ton of things, so it was great to have the driver with us as we left everything we bought in his car. I probably really explored way too much instead of resting properly... X.X I'll give a few notes in here about what I had to do daily. I had to change the bandages on my wound daily and disinfect it. It was kind of nasty looking at it, but slowly got a little bit used to doing this. I also wore 3 inch heels the whole time and never tried walking flat footed. I was very scared from my nasty experience with my right foot so I never gave it a try. Dr Jong also insisted that I not try to walk flat footed yet either, but try to use something that is lower in heel size. I eventually did that on Day 7, and walked on a pair of wedges that were around 1.5 inches, it wasn't very comfy and I walked bent over like a grandma.

*Day 9*
I was going to leave Taiwan today and go to Korea at night time. I went to Dr Jong this day at 1 PM and got my stitches removed (FINALLYYY) I did not have a proper shower for days and was very excited to finally get to shower. I got my hair washed at salons everyday but it was just not the same!! The stitches removal was a little painful but it was over pretty quickly. He had to aspirate my left leg as he said there was some water buildup in there. He gave me a numbing shot and then proceeded. What he took out was quite bloody and didn't really seem like water to me, eh, not sure. After this, just got my wound bandaged up and was given some more compression leggings to wear. I also returned the wheelchair and walker I was given on this day. After finishing here, went to Hello Kitty Cafe to waste some time and at 5 PM, headed for the airport. Arrived at hotel around 1 AM, extremely late because our flight was at 7:30PM, so we did not arrive until almost 12AM. The drive from Incheon to Seoul was also extremely long. We ordered an International Cab to Gangnam which cost 75000 won. Feet was extremely tired and also swelled up a bit on the ride so went to rest right after reaching the hotel.


----------



## QueenF

So I will cut out Day 10 - Day 17 as I was traveling Korea and Japan. I did do a decent amount of walking in these places and in Japan I actually took the subway a lot because the cabs here are quite expensive! I'll mention that I was walking in 3 inch heels outside every time and did not try to walk out flat footed or in lower heels. Honestly, walking in heels was just much more comfortable and I was able to walk faster and faster as days went by. This might've been a bad idea on my part though because walking on heels basically meant working out my calf muscles... 

*Day 18*
I went back to Taiwan on this day for my final checkup before going back to the states. I went to the clinic around 1 PM I believe and they found buildup in my left leg again (which is the leg that apparently had more taken out). Weird but, I was never told how much they took out of my legs, not too sure why, I felt like the question was kind of dodged? They aspirated my legs and they also put a bandage on my wound and told me I would not need to disinfect it anymore. I was going back to the states tomorrow so I had the rest of the day free, I didn't end up doing much because I needed to pack up my luggages. (They were all overweight) I had kept one of my luggages with Dr Jong because I did not want to pay the fee for having three luggages while traveling to Korea and Japan. They were very nice about it and kept it safe for me. 

*Day 19*
My flight was at 3 PM, and it was a long 17 hour flight. My feet got extremely extremely swollen to the point where I could not even fit into my shoes. I was extremely worried so I took off the bandages and massaged my feet. They were still extremely swollen so I also took off my socks and eventually managed to squeeze into my shoes. Didn't think too much about it at the time since I was extremely tired. Finally got home and just went to rest.

As of today, I am 25 or 26 days post op (Time zone differences) My feet are still extremely swollen, quite scary actually and it hurts whenever I touch my feet. I am traveling flat footed each day to work, but it is EXTREMELY difficult to even move in the morning when I first get out of bed. I have to bend over in a very strange position to even get some mobility. It gradually gets better as I stand up more but I really hope it isn't like this each morning in the future. As for walking flat footed, I have been able to walk a little faster each day but I am still very awkward. Maybe I am to blame as I only started trying walking flat footed on 20 days post op. My left leg also has a ton of weird red dots growing around it and it is extremely itchy. As for my legs and how they look, I honestly don't see any change in them... Hopefully that just means it is still swollen and will get better from here, but I am quite depressed with the results at this time. They are not what I hoped they would be and almost look the same as before I get the operation... I will provide updates in a few weeks from now, hopefully with better news on the result.


----------



## camber

Queen B thanks for the update.   I am going to Dr Park as from previous posts I read Dr Jong was more interested in 'sculpting' - I agree sculpting is necessary but AFTER the volume has been taken our of the calves.  I do hope your calves get smaller and the lack of change in size is only due to swelling.  Dr Park is said tp create "skinny legs" - well I will never have skinny legs but I would like them to be a lot skinnier than they are now.  Keep in touch with everyone as it helps and also helps you to tell your story.


----------



## marrob

Day of surgery

Got to the clinic way too early, around 8:00, and waited outside.  Dr. Jong came around 8:30 and let me in.  He took pictures and measured me again because I was swollen the previous day.  Today my right leg is 37 and left is 38.  I was then taken into the operating room.  I was stripped down and given and bra to wear,  sprayed with betadine, and told to lie down......all basic surgery prep stuff.  The whole procedure wasn't bad at all except you have to lie on your stomach with your legs elevated in the back.  After a while, my back started hurting, but the procedure was soon done after I started feeling uncomfortable.  Anytime I started feeling uneasy, I gave the nurse a look trying to hint it was time for more of that medicine they give which helps you relax lol.  

Post Op day 1

Slept pretty well all night.  Dr. Jong brought me breakfast and gave me all the things I need to clean up (toothbrush, wash cloth).  Dr. Jong and his team are so caring.  My legs were still pretty numb last night.  I started feeling pain in the middle of the night, but nothing unbearable.  Honestly,  I thought it would be a lot worse.  I dont't have much to write because I guess it isn't that bad.  Trust me, if it was, I would let you know. The only thing I find uncomfortable is having to stay in one position for so long.  

Post Op Day 2

I will be released from the clinic today.  The drains were removed and Dr. Jong asked me if I'm sensitive to pain.  I told him I definitely was hahahaha and he said he would give me a pain reliever/relaxant, to help calm me, before removing the drains.  It was pretty quick and harldy felt anything.  I feel less pain in my legs today.  The only thing on my mind is my hair and how I'm going to wash it.  Let me know if you have any questions.  I'm probably leaving a bunch of stuff out because it's been a hectic few days.


----------



## marrob

Judypru said:


> Hey, just saw this! I'm glad everything worked out! 2 hours? Wow, Dr. Jong sounds great!! You got me tempted cause I'm seriously doubting that my consultation will be that long and thorough from the tone of the emails Park and I are exchanging. Wishing you a smooth recovery Marrrob



Thanks!!  Dr. Jong is great.  I also forgot to mention in my post that I met someone who had their initial procedure with Dr. Park and had revision surgery with Dr. Jong.  I forgot to ask her name or get more info because we were behind curtains when speaking and I was already drowsy and tired from the procedure.


----------



## marrob

camber said:


> Hi Marrob
> If your surgery was at 9am today it should be over by now as it is 10.20 in London.  Hope it all went well and you have an ipad with you to keep us updated from your room.


Hi!!  I just posted an update.  I've been just relaxing and healing for a few days that I might have left out a bunch of stuff.  Honestly,  it isn't that bad at all.  Just some itching a leg pain after surgery.  I have to see how things are when I'm on my own.


----------



## marrob

Judypru said:


> Hey, just saw this! I'm glad everything worked out! 2 hours? Wow, Dr. Jong sounds great!! You got me tempted cause I'm seriously doubting that my consultation will be that long and thorough from the tone of the emails Park and I are exchanging. Wishing you a smooth recovery Marrrob


Hi Judypru!!  Glad to hear from you.  Yes, Dr. Jong is pretty great.  They are caring and make sure you are comfortable.  It's best if you get consultations from both.  Send pics and see what they say. Visit their websites and see what their procedures are like.  I did this for yeats and finally decided on Dr. Jong.  It's better to compare and go with what your instinct tells you.


----------



## Judypru

marrob said:


> Hi Judypru!!  Glad to hear from you.  Yes, Dr. Jong is pretty great.  They are caring and make sure you are comfortable.  It's best if you get consultations from both.  Send pics and see what they say. Visit their websites and see what their procedures are like.  I did this for yeats and finally decided on Dr. Jong.  It's better to compare and go with what your instinct tells you.



Its scaring me now. Its too bad cause I already booked by stuff in Korea. Chose Park cause I read that Jong is more into the muscular shape which is not what I was looking for. 
Wow, there's all these questions in my head right now. But I know you're healing so I won't bombard you with them yet. And I'll await your updates  Thanks for providing them to us  Its really great to hear that the pain is not too bad! Take care of yourself! And if you're bored, feel free to message! Cheering for you


----------



## marrob

Hi Judypru,

Don't be scared.  I has the hardest time deciding too.  If amount of muscle removal is what you need, then you made the right choice with Dr. Park, according to other posts.  I wish we could just have an All-in-one choice, where you can get the most muscle removed as well as sculpture.


----------



## marrob

Hi everyone!!  Just wanted to let you know I'm back at the hotel and feeling good.  The nurse helped me into a can and I am walking fine..... extremely slow but fine.  I think Dr. Jong was surprised at how I just got up and started walking.  He put away the wheel chair and walking aid, saying I won't be needing anything.  If anyone is having second thoughts or is scared, don't be.  It isn't even half as bad as I thought it would be.  The only thing I would advise if, if you ate traveling alone like I am, try to get a hotel as close to the clinic as possible and make sure you have food available.  I'm glad I brought a bunch of protein bars and meal replacements so I don't have to get out as much.  I thought they would have room service here at Deja Vu hotel, but they don't.  Also, don't want to eat too many meals and get bloated or constipated.  The weather in Taiwan is rather humid, but for those traveling to Korea in May, the weather should be perfect because monsoon season and the humidity usually starts mid June.

Judypru and Camber, let me know if you need anymore info.  I'm sure your surgeries will turn out great.  Also, let me know if you need my num so I can assist with any translating, etc when you get here.


----------



## marrob

marrob said:


> Hi everyone!!  Just wanted to let you know I'm back at the hotel and feeling good.  The nurse helped me into a can and I am walking fine..... extremely slow but fine.  I think Dr. Jong was surprised at how I just got up and started walking.  He put away the wheel chair and walking aid, saying I won't be needing anything.  If anyone is having second thoughts or is scared, don't be.  It isn't even half as bad as I thought it would be.  The only thing I would advise if, if you ate traveling alone like I am, try to get a hotel as close to the clinic as possible and make sure you have food available.  I'm glad I brought a bunch of protein bars and meal replacements so I don't have to get out as much.  I thought they would have room service here at Deja Vu hotel, but they don't.  Also, don't want to eat too many meals and get bloated or constipated.  The weather in Taiwan is rather humid, but for those traveling to Korea in May, the weather should be perfect because monsoon season and the humidity usually starts mid June.
> 
> Judypru and Camber, let me know if you need anymore info.  I'm sure your surgeries will turn out great.  Also, let me know if you need my num so I can assist with any translating, etc when you get here.


 OMG, I meant cab, not can hahahahaha..... must be still kind of out of it.


----------



## Judypru

marrob said:


> Hi everyone!!  Just wanted to let you know I'm back at the hotel and feeling good.  The nurse helped me into a can and I am walking fine..... extremely slow but fine.  I think Dr. Jong was surprised at how I just got up and started walking.  He put away the wheel chair and walking aid, saying I won't be needing anything.  If anyone is having second thoughts or is scared, don't be.  It isn't even half as bad as I thought it would be.  The only thing I would advise if, if you ate traveling alone like I am, try to get a hotel as close to the clinic as possible and make sure you have food available.  I'm glad I brought a bunch of protein bars and meal replacements so I don't have to get out as much.  I thought they would have room service here at Deja Vu hotel, but they don't.  Also, don't want to eat too many meals and get bloated or constipated.  The weather in Taiwan is rather humid, but for those traveling to Korea in May, the weather should be perfect because monsoon season and the humidity usually starts mid June.
> 
> Judypru and Camber, let me know if you need anymore info.  I'm sure your surgeries will turn out great.  Also, let me know if you need my num so I can assist with any translating, etc when you get here.



You're too sweet!  Thank you for offering  Haha I'll take that offer up when I'm really desperate for it, don't want to bother you that much. 
Oh! I just remembered, I spoke to a wonderful lady from this forum about her surgery. She did it with Jong as well, but i believe it was a few years ago that she had the operation. A tip she gave me was when flying back home, she made a request with the airline for assistance as it was difficult for her to walk for long. So the airline had someone wheeling her through the security checkout to boarding, and she thought that really helped her. 
And if you get hungry and is okay with fatty food, McDonald's there does delivery.


----------



## camber

Hi Marrob

Thats great news.  Did laugh when you said 'can' but knew you meant 'cab'.  I am so glad I found this forum as otherwise it is scary stuff.  It seems no-one has had many problems with this surgery and these doctors seem to have the procedure off to to a tee.  Will definitely be going in May to Seoul, I picked Dr Park as even if he seems to be money orientated he takes a lot out and I need a lot out.  Keep us all updated as it is interesting and helpful to everyone on here.


----------



## marrob

marrob said:


> OMG, I meant cab, not can hahahahaha..... must be still kind of out of it.





Judypru said:


> You're too sweet!  Thank you for offering  Haha I'll take that offer up when I'm really desperate for it, don't want to bother you that much.
> Oh! I just remembered, I spoke to a wonderful lady from this forum about her surgery. She did it with Jong as well, but i believe it was a few years ago that she had the operation. A tip she gave me was when flying back home, she made a request with the airline for assistance as it was difficult for her to walk for long. So the airline had someone wheeling her through the security checkout to boarding, and she thought that really helped her.
> And if you get hungry and is okay with fatty food, McDonald's there does delivery.



Thanks for the info!!!  I was thinking about doing that.  Dr. Jong says to stay off my feet as much as possible and he will let me know when I can start stretching, etc.  I'm going to listen to him and just rest all day until my appointment tomorrow.  You won't be bothering me at all.  I know how it can be kind of scary going somewhere on your own, especially when tou are going to have surgery.  Keep your head up though and stay positive because you will be in good hands.  These doctors know what they are doing^^


----------



## marrob

camber said:


> Hi Marrob
> 
> Thats great news.  Did laugh when you said 'can' but knew you meant 'cab'.  I am so glad I found this forum as otherwise it is scary stuff.  It seems no-one has had many problems with this surgery and these doctors seem to have the procedure off to to a tee.  Will definitely be going in May to Seoul, I picked Dr Park as even if he seems to be money orientated he takes a lot out and I need a lot out.  Keep us all updated as it is interesting and helpful to everyone on here.



Lol me too "she put me in a can" omg!!  The doctors do know what they are doing.  I think that is part of the reason Dr. Park seems commercial, but I can understand because he has done the procedure so many times and is confident in what he does.  Just stay positive and think of the outcome and how much you want it.  That's what is keeping me focused.  Also, I believe Korea has some of the best plastic surgeons in the world.  That's why so many people travel there to get things done.  If you want to get any small procedures done while you are there, you will be in the right area.  For example, I have sweaty palms(hyperhydrosis) and get botox injections.  In the states, I heard it costs about $600.00.  I had it done for about $80.00.  Same thing for any IPL or laser treatments.  Just wanted to add that in case anyone was interested.


----------



## marrob

Post Op day 3

Woke up and went to get breakfast.... not much pain today.  It takes a while to get started when walking, but lasts only a few minutes.  Walking is fine....think of it as taking slow baby steps.  It just takes longer to get to your destination.  Dr. Jong told me to just rest today until my next appointment tomorrow.  That's what I plan on doing.  Oh, I wish I would have brought a hat.  My hair is a disaster.  I tried washing it yesterday, but yeah......still a disaster.  I give up.  I'm just going to rock this "I haven't showered in days" look the best I can.


----------



## marrob

Just thought....

I just wanted to add not to take any anti-inflammatory pain killers such as aspirin or (advil) ibuprofen, which may induce bleeding.... I remembered doctors telling me to stick to tylenol after surgery because others may cause bleeding. You are probably saying, "duh," but just wanted to add that because it might be causing more bleeding/fluid build up for some people.


----------



## marrob

Post Op day 4

Not much pain today so decided to walk to the clinic.  Dr. Jong checked my legs and said there was only slight fluid build up so didn't aspirate.  He showed me how to bandage my legs today, telling me I should apply the bandage over compression stockings if I'm out and about.  He said to just wear the stockings if I'm resting.  My next appointment is on Wednesday.  I wish I had more to add, but it's pretty much been an uneventful day.


----------



## camber

Dear Marrob

Good point on the bleeding.  It could be people who need to aspirate a lot are talking those pills.  An uneventful day is a good day as otherwise an eventual day could be full of pain and cramping.  Prefer the uneventful day.


----------



## dailyjubes87

marrob said:


> Day of surgery
> 
> Got to the clinic way too early, around 8:00, and waited outside.  Dr. Jong came around 8:30 and let me in.  He took pictures and measured me again because I was swollen the previous day.  Today my right leg is 37 and left is 38.  I was then taken into the operating room.  I was stripped down and given and bra to wear,  sprayed with betadine, and told to lie down......all basic surgery prep stuff.  The whole procedure wasn't bad at all except you have to lie on your stomach with your legs elevated in the back.  After a while, my back started hurting, but the procedure was soon done after I started feeling uncomfortable.  Anytime I started feeling uneasy, I gave the nurse a look trying to hint it was time for more of that medicine they give which helps you relax lol.
> 
> Post Op day 1
> 
> Slept pretty well all night.  Dr. Jong brought me breakfast and gave me all the things I need to clean up (toothbrush, wash cloth).  Dr. Jong and his team are so caring.  My legs were still pretty numb last night.  I started feeling pain in the middle of the night, but nothing unbearable.  Honestly,  I thought it would be a lot worse.  I dont't have much to write because I guess it isn't that bad.  Trust me, if it was, I would let you know. The only thing I find uncomfortable is having to stay in one position for so long.
> 
> Post Op Day 2
> 
> I will be released from the clinic today.  The drains were removed and Dr. Jong asked me if I'm sensitive to pain.  I told him I definitely was hahahaha and he said he would give me a pain reliever/relaxant, to help calm me, before removing the drains.  It was pretty quick and harldy felt anything.  I feel less pain in my legs today.  The only thing on my mind is my hair and how I'm going to wash it.  Let me know if you have any questions.  I'm probably leaving a bunch of stuff out because it's been a hectic few days.



Awww thats so sweet. He brought you breakfast!!


----------



## QueenF

I'm almost a month post OP now, and something strange is happening with my legs and feet. My feet are extremely swollen, twice the size they normally are. My legs are growing these red dots all around that are extremely itchy. These red bumps are popping out of the skin, I'm not sure how I should feel right now. I will probably give Dr Jong a call tomorrow about the issue.


----------



## marrob

camber said:


> Dear Marrob
> 
> Good point on the bleeding.  It could be people who need to aspirate a lot are talking those pills.  An uneventful day is a good day as otherwise an eventual day could be full of pain and cramping.  Prefer the uneventful day.



I totally agree, Camber


----------



## marrob

QueenF said:


> I'm almost a month post OP now, and something strange is happening with my legs and feet. My feet are extremely swollen, twice the size they normally are. My legs are growing these red dots all around that are extremely itchy. These red bumps are popping out of the skin, I'm not sure how I should feel right now. I will probably give Dr Jong a call tomorrow about the issue.



So sorry you are going through that.  Dr. Jong should know what the problem is.... have you been elevating your legs?  Try not using the bandages because they can cause your feet to swell.  You probably know this already.....hope you feel better. Hang in there!!


----------



## marrob

dailyjubes87 said:


> Awww thats so sweet. He brought you breakfast!!


 
Isn't it?  He also left snacks before leaving at night, worrying I would get hungry in the middle of the night.  The nurses are so caring and sweet too.  Awesome people!!


----------



## marrob

Post Op Day 5

I'm just going to be lazy today.  I stopped taking pain meds and feel more tightness, but that is normal.  Have another appointment tomorrow so just going to grab a huge smoothie and watch youtube or read some books.


----------



## marrob

QueenF said:


> I'm almost a month post OP now, and something strange is happening with my legs and feet. My feet are extremely swollen, twice the size they normally are. My legs are growing these red dots all around that are extremely itchy. These red bumps are popping out of the skin, I'm not sure how I should feel right now. I will probably give Dr Jong a call tomorrow about the issue.



As for swelling,  some things I have used that help with swollen feet are potassium, green tea, and parsley.....  Also, soaking feet in epsom salts helps too.  That is, if it isn't caused by something else.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## camber

Hi Marrob

Those are for water retention and epsom salts helps with bloating so I am not surprised they work well.  I use Epsom Salts for bloating and it is brilliant, like letting down a balloon.  Good tips to soak feet I would not have thought of it.   Is Epsom Salts available in Korea and where would you buy it.


----------



## marrob

camber said:


> Hi Marrob
> 
> Those are for water retention and epsom salts helps with bloating so I am not surprised they work well.  I use Epsom Salts for bloating and it is brilliant, like letting down a balloon.  Good tips to soak feet I would not have thought of it.   Is Epsom Salts available in Korea and where would you buy it.



Hi Camber!!  Epsom salts are imported and are a little expensive in Korea.  You can bring some with you, but since you need to travel light, I suggest waiting until you return home.  Also, it might be a good idea to start a few weeks after surgery.  For now, I've been taking a parsely capsule, potassium, staying away from high sodium and processed foods, elevating my feet as much as possible, and trying to flush out my system with smoothies and teas.  You also might want to bring a little fiber with you.  Anytime I have surgery, being constipated just makes everything worse.  I wish they had a smoothie king here.  Korea has everything.....I will double check on the epsom salts.


----------



## camber

Hi Marrob
Thanks.  Are you happy with the surgery.  I prefer Dr Park as it seems to take more of the calf.


----------



## marrob

camber said:


> Hi Marrob
> Thanks.  Are you happy with the surgery.  I prefer Dr Park as it seems to take more of the calf.


 
Hi!!  I can't really tell yet.  Dr. Jong said I should see the final results after 6 months.  He said I didn't have as much muscle compared to others that had the procedure done.  I have a combo of fat and muscle.  Plus, my skin is very thin and not as firm as it used to be so he was concerned about loose skin if too much was removed at once.  He removed 50g of muscle from each leg.  Not much, but he concentrated on the shape.  He said he did my left leg first and could see a significant difference between the two.  He did lipo on my lower leg and ankles and I can see a big difference already.  If you want a lot of muscle removed, you made the right decision to go with Dr. Park.  Honestly, I agree with you about wanting to have as much removed as possible.  If I'm not happy with the results, I will probably get it done again.  I hope I'm happy with it though because it isnt the easiest procedure to get done.  My advice Camber,  stick with your instincts.  Doctors are always going to want to stay on the "safe" side, but if you know what you want make sure to be insistent when speaking with the doctor, like "I get your point Doc, but this is what I know and what I want and that's final." .....of course staying on the safe side.  I kind of regret not asking to remove more, considering my recovery.


----------



## marrob

Oh one more important thing, right after sugery try to keep your legs straight.  Dr. Jong said some are worried their stitches will open and keep their legs bent.  I kept my legs straight and flatten my feet against the foot board every once in a while.  I think this is why I was able to walk straight because Dr. Jong said people that bend their legs have trouble walking with their legs bent, slowing recovery.


----------



## camber

Dear Marrob

You have confirmed what everyone else in this forum has said that Dr Jong does not take enough.  At least he did a bit of lipo as well.  Dr Park said he would do lipo as well if needed for free.  As said I am interested in results and not a good bedside manner so if one doctor is rude but gets the results I am going with that rude doctor.  What a shame and you actually live in South Korea and travelled to Taiwan for this.


----------



## travelbird

QueenF said:


> Hi travelbird! Did you get your procedure done with Dr. Jong? If yes, how long did it take before you could walk without struggling?


Hi, no I did it with dr Park, hmm I don't remember exactly but I was never really limping like some people. I think I was walking okay by day 4 or 5 as long as I didn't walk to fast. It wasn't perfect but people didn't notice I had surgery. But I did walk quite fine by the time I had to travel back home. However it took me weeks to be able to walk down stairs without struggling. Walking up stairs is a lot easier.  
I can also mention that I did the DMZ tour the second week post op which is a lot of walking and up and down a loooong tunnel. None of the other people in my group noticed anything "wrong" with me. I was keeping up with them the whole time


----------



## travelbird

Judypru said:


> Hi I was wondering when you had your flight back home, how did you stretch your legs on the plane? Korea back to Sweden would take around 9 hours (haha I googled it). The reason I'm asking is cause I going to do the surgery with Dr. Park as well, but then I don't know when booking my flight it asks if I require assistance, but I'm not sure how I can put that in. Please let me know if you can, super nervous about planning this whole thing! Thanks!



Hu Judypru,
My flight was actually longer than that haha
I booked my flight quite late so I didn't have many options. I had to fly from Seoul to China which took 4 hours. Then from China to Amsterdam which took over 12 hours!! and the last flight was from Amsterdam to Copenhagen which was an hour.. I was very worried about the long flight, I remember getting a panic attack when the flight between china and the Netherlands was taking off. I just felt my feet swelling up because I couldn't elevate and knew it was going to be a hard flight. They gave me a good seat. I had sooo much legroom but that didn't help because I still could not elevate. After like two or three hours a man got upgraded to first class because his words "He can sleep vertically he needs to lie horizontal".. So he came up to me and said I can take his old seat, which was in the back. There were 3 empty seats just for me which sounds good but the armrests didn't go all the way up so it was impossible to sleep comfortable anyway. I got a bit annoyed that they didn't upgrade me since one of the flight attendants knew my condition.. But whatever..

About airport assistance. I sent an email to China southern (airline) and asked for assistance at the airport. You can also write your airline on Facebook, I noticed you gat an answer quicker! I also asked dr Park to write a doctors note incase the airline needed it which they didn't. Then when I arrived at the airport I just informed the someone the the checkin counter that I had arrived. Later someone that worked at the airport picked me up in a wheelchair and this was very cool because we took a lot of shortcuts, cuts lines and it all went quick and smooth, no big lines and all that. This is really great, someone picks up up and drops you off, you don't have to worry about anything. I remember getting stressed because takeoff was getting closer and I had still not gone trough airport security. But as I mentioned before we go in a special line and cut before others. You will either be picked up in a wheelchair or a electric little "golfcar". In Seoul and China it was a wheelchair in Amsterdam and Copenhagen it was a electric car.  I defiantly recommend getting the assistans!!


----------



## travelbird

Btw, is anybody here from Canada??


----------



## Judypru

camber said:


> Dear Marrob
> 
> You have confirmed what everyone else in this forum has said that Dr Jong does not take enough.  At least he did a bit of lipo as well.  Dr Park said he would do lipo as well if needed for free.  As said I am interested in results and not a good bedside manner so if one doctor is rude but gets the results I am going with that rude doctor.  What a shame and you actually live in South Korea and travelled to Taiwan for this.



What? There is no shame. Not everyone prefers the amount of muscles taken out over shape. Marrob has her own reasons and knows her body the best therefore she made her decision to go with Jong. And she didn't even mention that Park was rude, so I'm not sure where you're getting that from. IMO, skills are what make you a doctor, compassion is what makes you a good doctor.


----------



## Judypru

travelbird said:


> Hu Judypru,
> My flight was actually longer than that haha
> I booked my flight quite late so I didn't have many options. I had to fly from Seoul to China which took 4 hours. Then from China to Amsterdam which took over 12 hours!! and the last flight was from Amsterdam to Copenhagen which was an hour.. I was very worried about the long flight, I remember getting a panic attack when the flight between china and the Netherlands was taking off. I just felt my feet swelling up because I couldn't elevate and knew it was going to be a hard flight. They gave me a good seat. I had sooo much legroom but that didn't help because I still could not elevate. After like two or three hours a man got upgraded to first class because his words "He can sleep vertically he needs to lie horizontal".. So he came up to me and said I can take his old seat, which was in the back. There were 3 empty seats just for me which sounds good but the armrests didn't go all the way up so it was impossible to sleep comfortable anyway. I got a bit annoyed that they didn't upgrade me since one of the flight attendants knew my condition.. But whatever..
> 
> About airport assistance. I sent an email to China southern (airline) and asked for assistance at the airport. You can also write your airline on Facebook, I noticed you gat an answer quicker! I also asked Dr Park to write a doctors note incase the airline needed it which they didn't. Then when I arrived at the airport I just informed the someone the the checkin counter that I had arrived. Later someone that worked at the airport picked me up in a wheelchair and this was very cool because we took a lot of shortcuts, cuts lines and it all went quick and smooth, no big lines and all that. This is really great, someone picks up up and drops you off, you don't have to worry about anything. I remember getting stressed because takeoff was getting closer and I had still not gone trough airport security. But as I mentioned before we go in a special line and cut before others. You will either be picked up in a wheelchair or a electric little "golfcar". In Seoul and China it was a wheelchair in Amsterdam and Copenhagen it was a electric car.  I defiantly recommend getting the assistans!!



Haha, maybe I should use his reason to get an upgrade on my flight. I heard upgrades are rarely done nowadays though.That layover must have been horrible! I heard upgrades are rarely done nowadays though. Oh, I didn't know the Facebook method would be faster~ I'll definitely try that if I'm need something done quickly. And ya, I heard from another person in the forum that the assistance from the counter to the gate is way easier. Thanks for replying travelbird!! I'm trying to plan the trip right now. I want to explore Korea while I'm there, cause I know that after the operation, I'll probably have to rest a bit, stay in my room and stretch. It's hard, there's so many places and things I want to see and do! lol.


----------



## marrob

Judypru said:


> What? There is no shame. Not everyone prefers the amount of muscles taken out over shape. Marrob has her own reasons and knows her body the best therefore she made her decision to go with Jong. And she didn't even mention that Park was rude, so I'm not sure where you're getting that from. IMO, skills are what make you a doctor, compassion is what makes you a good doctor.



Awwww thanks, Judypru.  You are a sweetheart.  You are right about everything you said.  Spot on.  We need to uplift each other and this forum has been a blessing, being able to relate with others about the whole "battle of the calves" we have been going through.


----------



## marrob

camber said:


> Dear Marrob
> 
> You have confirmed what everyone else in this forum has said that Dr Jong does not take enough.  At least he did a bit of lipo as well.  Dr Park said he would do lipo as well if needed for free.  As said I am interested in results and not a good bedside manner so if one doctor is rude but gets the results I am going with that rude doctor.  What a shame and you actually live in South Korea and travelled to Taiwan for this.



I'm happy and trust Dr. Jong's decision based on my case.  We have to go with who we choose, especially when it comes to surgery.  It has been an awesome experience for me and Dr. Jong and his caring staff made it so much more comfortable than I anticipated.


----------



## marrob

Day 6 post op

Went to the clinic and everything was okay.  Dr. Jong said I could probably return home early based on my recovery, but I couldn't change my itinerary.  As for pain, hmmmmm there isn't much.  There is only a slight feeling of tightness when I first try to walk, then it subsides after a few minutes and it's all systems go lol.  Did a little shopping today and then headed back to the hotel.

Day 7 post Op

Not much today as well.  Just the intial tightness when first trying to walk.  My next appointment is tomorrow so I will keep you posted.  Honestly, to anyone deciding whether to get this done, I say go for it.  The surgery and recovery itself isn't bad at all.  The only thing bothering me is not being able to wear jeans and worrying if I will be stuck wearing Yoga pants for six months.


----------



## marrob

Day 8 Post Op

Had another appointment today.  Dr.Jong aspirated 12cc from my right leg and 8cc from my left.  Not much, but actually felt lighter afterwards. I feel great, except a little numbeness in my right snkle and foot.  When I had my compression stockings off, I noticed a difference...... Dr. Jong is great at sculpting.  He wanted to reduce size while keeping the legs shapely.  He said if too much is removed legs might look sunken or too straight.  I actually like the shape he gave my legs. They were too straight, yet thick before.  Now, I have ankles and the bulge is gone, with added shape to give a more feminine look.  I'm trying to give the best description lol.  The skin is still loose and too soon to tell the overall outcome.


----------



## camber

Hi Marrob

That is great you are happy it would be awful if you were disappointed as it is a lot to go through.
It is not as horrific as it sounds.  I remember when I first stated to investigate it was out of this world to get this done.  
After reading all comments on this forum I am more confident.
Judypru there is no need to get abrupt  and it is nothing to do with shame only preferences.


----------



## camber

Judypru dont usually respond to emails such as yours but results are what makes you a good doctor.  Not bedside manner and that is my opinion so it would gracious if you accepted it.


----------



## camber

travelbird
you have made up my mind I am paying by card.  I was worried about the cash part of it.  So basically you can go to customs and get the tax refund.  I am going to do that.
Did you need a medical visa?


----------



## camber

Judypru one last email.  "What a shame" means I am gutted for Marrob as she at first did not appear happy with the result.  The statement has NOTHING  to do with "shame".  However I am delighted Marrob now seems happy.


----------



## marrob

camber said:


> Hi Marrob
> 
> That is great you are happy it would be awful if you were disappointed as it is a lot to go through.
> It is not as horrific as it sounds.  I remember when I first stated to investigate it was out of this world to get this done.
> After reading all comments on this forum I am more confident.
> Judypru there is no need to get abrupt  and it is nothing to do with shame only preferences.



Hi Camber,

I think Judypru had the same reaction I initially had when I read the "What a shame" part.  I took it negatively at first, but then knew you didn't mean it in a bad way after thinking a little about it and even more after you explained it.  I think it was just miscommunication.  I hope we can move forward and forget about this.  It's hard to find others with the same concerns....in this case the life long "battle of the calves."  OMG my calves have been a pain in the butt my whole life.  Only we know our pain.  Hope we can stick together, be supportive and understanding, and forget the misunderstanding.


----------



## camber

Hi Marrob 
Thanks for your response.  The incident forgotten already but of course I had to alert everyone to the meaning of "what a shame" and not all words are to be interpreted literally.  So are you still recovering well and happy with the results.


----------



## marrob

camber said:


> Hi Marrob
> Thanks for your response.  The incident forgotten already but of course I had to alert everyone to the meaning of "what a shame" and not all words are to be interpreted literally.  So are you still recovering well and happy with the results.



Hi Camber,

Yes, I'm two weeks post op now and walking fine without wedges.  The swelling is still there so it's hard to tell what the final result will be, but I'm happy with it so far.  The first week, I think healing is key and it's better to take it easy and not push yourself too much.  Aspiration is essential in keeping the swelling down and helping the healing process.  I hate needles and I swear it made me nauseous each time Dr. Jong aspirated.  There wasn't much to aspirate, but Dr. Jong said it's better to aspirate.  I stretched against the foot of the bed by flexing my feet the whole first week.  I began more extensive stretching and walking without wedges the second week.  Now, I'm going into my third week and everything is great, except wearing the stockings can be so uncomfortable at night.  
Since you're traveling a ways, it might be a good idea to ask Dr. Park for a doctor's note so you don't have to walk too far and can get a seat with a lot of leg room.  It makes a big difference.  I noticed walking wasn't as uncomfortable as having to just stand.  Also, teas and smoothies helped me a lot.  I usually get bloated after sugery, but didn't have any problems this time around.  
Please ask if you have any questions.  Honestly, it is so worth it and I thought the pain would be a lot worse.  I know what you mean.... when I first heard of this procedure I was like "omg no way," but now I wish I would have gotten it done sooner.


----------



## QueenF

Hello girls, so I'm almost 6 weeks POST-OP now, and sad to say, my legs look almost exactly the same as they were before the procedure. A little side note... At my last checkup with Dr Jong before going back to the states (About 3 weeks Post-Op), they measured my calves and they were actually the exact same size as before the whole procedure. At the time I didn't think too much of it... But now, I'm really starting to regret. Getting up in the morning is still quite annoying as we are not fully mobile until after about 5 minutes or so. My feet are still swollen and my legs have seen no improvement. I am starting to regret not getting my procedure done with Dr Park, if the results I have right now are really what I'll most likely be getting permanently, then I really made a bad mistake in getting the procedure with Dr Jong as there is really no change... I'll keep everyone posted if any changes happen, but as of right now, big regrets!!


----------



## camber

Sad to hear that QueenF.  I suppose Dr Jong is good if you have little to lose and just want a better shape.  That is what I have taken from all the posts I have read. Did you not ask Dr Jong why you had paid for a procedure and your legs were exactly the same.  It is Dr Park for me.  Glad to hear Marrob who used Dr Jong is happy.


----------



## QueenF

camber said:


> Sad to hear that QueenF.  I suppose Dr Jong is good if you have little to lose and just want a better shape.  That is what I have taken from all the posts I have read. Did you not ask Dr Jong why you had paid for a procedure and your legs were exactly the same.  It is Dr Park for me.  Glad to hear Marrob who used Dr Jong is happy.



At the time I did not think too much about it, if I did ask I assume he would have given me a very "staged" answer claiming it would need time for the swelling to go away... Dr Jong was very caring and the language was obviously easier for me since I knew Chinese. However, at 6 weeks post op with 0 change whatsoever, really makes me regret my decision to go with Dr Jong, I will probably have to get this redone next year with Dr Park. Going to stay positive for a few more weeks and hope for the best, but I don't see it getting any different from this point on. For some side info incase any girls here are on same boat as me. My calves do not look big from the front or the back, they only look big from the sides.


----------



## QueenF

So now at almost 7 weeks post op, my calves are actually getting bigger and bigger each day, actually bigger than they were originally at this point... Still having those sore pains first thing getting up in the morning which take a few minutes to adjust in. For some side notes, I wear flats all the time now to work, etc, maybe heels once in a while but not often. At home, I do have stairs to walk so I do work out my calves a tiny bit. However, it really shouldn't lead to my calves going back to before. I also kept my legs wrapped until the end of week 6, this is the first week I have them unwrapped, considering wrapping them again. I have also emailed Dr Jong with the pictures of my calves as he has asked for them once I informed him of what's going on. Will keep everyone's posted on what he says!


----------



## camber

Los Angeles patient that is very worrying email.  I have heard he is uncaring but really if there are major problems it says a lot about him if he does not respond.  As you say when you are anxious that is the time you need to speak to your doctor.  I read good reviews at first but lately there has been a lot of bad news unhappy patients on here.  If you are from Los Angeles did you not consider Dr Liu.  I had email conversation with him and he seems to prefer to do RF.  From what I have read RF is not worth it and a bit hit and miss.  Thinking about things now.  I dont think he has enough skill to do resection.


----------



## camber

Hi QueenF
What has Dr Jong advise if anything.  Is it that your legs are experiencing swelling. It seems odd that they are getting bigger so soon after surgery.  From what i can see at the moment Travelbird is the only person who has been happy with result.  I am starting to think about this more carefully.


----------



## gallactica

Los Angelels patient said:


> *Preview Your Review*
> 
> Treatment Received:
> Reviewed 05 Apr 2017
> PatriciaUS
> Review verified by email.
> 
> "Calf reduction surgery in summer 2015
> DO NOT GO TO DR. PARK at OZ CLINIC IN KOREA IF YOU WANT TO BE IGNORED POST SURGERY.
> 
> 
> I understand you got angry when you couldn't get your reply.
> But you seem to have some misunderstanding with the doctor.
> Sometimes, email couldn't be delivered without obvious reason.
> Why don't you email him again or post on his board ?


----------



## gallactica

I understand you got angry when you couldn't get your reply.
But you seem to have some misunderstanding with the doctor. 
Sometimes, email couldn't be delivered without obvious reason.
Why don't you email him again or post on his board ?


----------



## QueenF

camber said:


> Hi QueenF
> What has Dr Jong advise if anything.  Is it that your legs are experiencing swelling. It seems odd that they are getting bigger so soon after surgery.  From what i can see at the moment Travelbird is the only person who has been happy with result.  I am starting to think about this more carefully.



Hi Camber,

This is definitely a big decision to make, and the first few weeks are very tough, so you should be mentally prepared before making the leap. As of right now, I am a little over 8 weeks POST-OP, I sent the photos of my calves over to Dr Jong and he suggested that my legs are most likely still swollen and for me to continue bandaging them. As of today, I have started wrapping them again. And boy, do my calves feel terrible when they are bandaged!!! I have no idea why, my whole leg feels like it is asleep, numb, just all sorts of uncomfortable. Maybe this is a good sign? Fingers crossed.

I'm literally forcing myself to keep these bandages on right now, I'm about to give in and just take them off any second because it is really that uncomfortable, makes me have some hope that perhaps my legs really are still swollen. I'll keep everyone updated on what happens in a week or two, hopefully my legs become thin (At least some difference from before)...

As for the responsiveness, Dr Jong is definitely very responsive and I do appreciate that, I am also assured that if I were to go to Taiwan again, he would gladly see me and help me with my problems. I haven't dealt with Dr Park at all, nor asked him for a consultation so I can't comment on that, but seeing the things people say here do make me quite worried, if I do end up having to go in for a revision, I will most likely check out Dr Park either way, just because he is specialized in slimming down the legs most.


----------



## camber

Hi QueenF

I hope it is swelling and they do go done.   Dr Park does not seem to care as much about patient but he does seem to get the slimmest legs.  It it too much to go through and then all the bandages for no results.  I wonder if Marrob is around.  She had hers done with Dr Jong as well.  Starting to think more about this as when I first came on the forum everyone was happy but now seems to have taken a downward slide.  At least you not have your bandages on in the heart of summer.  Unless you are down under of course.


----------



## christy2

QueenF said:


> I'm almost a month post OP now, and something strange is happening with my legs and feet. My feet are extremely swollen, twice the size they normally are. My legs are growing these red dots all around that are extremely itchy. These red bumps are popping out of the skin, I'm not sure how I should feel right now. I will probably give Dr Jong a call tomorrow about the issue.


----------



## christy2

camber said:


> Hi QueenF
> 
> I hope it is swelling and they do go done.   Dr Park does not seem to care as much about patient but he does seem to get the slimmest legs.  It it too much to go through and then all the bandages for no results.  I wonder if Marrob is around.  She had hers done with Dr Jong as well.  Starting to think more about this as when I first came on the forum everyone was happy but now seems to have taken a downward slide.  At least you not have your bandages on in the heart of summer.  Unless you are down under of course.


Hi Queen F
I have been following the discussion on here for years now and still plan to go to Dr Jong for surgery.  I am sorry to hear of your difficulties and hope that things quickly improve for you. It must have been hard taking the decision to go through with this so I hope that eventually you get the results you hoped for.  Please keep posting about your progress.


----------



## camber

Dear Los Angeles
Oh good thanks for confirming.  Are you going for a revision then?  Will he charge you for the revision.  My legs are like tree trunks so he has his work cut out.   keep us updated as it really helps everyone to get over this scary stuff. I wonder why it is not more popular and done more often in UK and LA.  I did email Dr Liu in LA and he was trying to push the nerve ablation.  I am not interested as it seems to be a hit and miss operation.  Will definitely be going to Dr Park as Dr Jong sounds lovely Dr Park gets the job done.


----------



## Nyna

Hi Los Angeles,
good to hear from you! Now i really feel better, I was worried about your message, but I'm happy to know it was just a misunderstanding. Thanks a lot for telling us! 
Hello camber! 
I read that you also wanted to go to Dr Park in May. Will you still go in that period? Cause I'm planning to go in the beginning of June! Did you already made an appointment with him?


----------



## camber

Hi Nyna  I have had to put mine off until end July/beginning August due to pressure of work.   Where do you come from?  I am from UK?


----------



## Nyna

I'm from Italy! Since I'm going alone and I'm a little scared, I really wanted to find someone to go through this, and support each other. Are you also planning to go alone? 
I still have to write to Dr Park, anyway I hope it wouldn't be a problem to have the surgery done in summer, althoguh it would be more annoying.
Have a nice evening!


----------



## camber

Ah Italy.  You need to email Dr Park as he needs to set aside a time for you.  You will need to stay around two weeks in Korea as well.  He only finally books you in when he has seen your confirmed flight details but he appears to be very flexible.


----------



## happychallenger

It's been 6 months since i had my surgery in taiwan so i'd like to share my progress.  My initial measurements were 37.5L/38R and now both of my legs are sitting at 37 steady.  To be honest i'm quite disappointed with the results.  My boyfriend and friends told me that they couldn't tell the difference.... which is very discouraging!  I did email dr. Jong to find out if it's still too early to tell (which i doubt) or if there's anything he can do although i would really hate to go through the same operation again....  I can't say that i should've gone to dr. park instead because dr jong really is a good doctor and he had his reasons for not removing too much muscles.  I'm not sure if he just didn't remove that much, or if the muscles grew back...?  The circumferences were a lot smaller a couple of months ago and I was so happy with the results but again I'm not sure if it was because I wore compression socks 24/7 or because the muscles grew back.
Dr. jong has not yet gotten back to me but when he does i'll let you know what his opinion on this is.  But right now i'm not a happy camper!


----------



## camber

Dear Hallychallenger 

Thanks for the update and it was too much to go through for so little.  Unfortunately it appears that Dr Jong is a lovely person but that does not cut it.  You wanted slim non bulky calves and from the responses on this forum only Dr Park creates that.  If you decide to go ahead I would use Dr Park.


----------



## QueenF

happychallenger said:


> It's been 6 months since i had my surgery in taiwan so i'd like to share my progress.  My initial measurements were 37.5L/38R and now both of my legs are sitting at 37 steady.  To be honest i'm quite disappointed with the results.  My boyfriend and friends told me that they couldn't tell the difference.... which is very discouraging!  I did email dr. Jong to find out if it's still too early to tell (which i doubt) or if there's anything he can do although i would really hate to go through the same operation again....  I can't say that i should've gone to dr. park instead because dr jong really is a good doctor and he had his reasons for not removing too much muscles.  I'm not sure if he just didn't remove that much, or if the muscles grew back...?  The circumferences were a lot smaller a couple of months ago and I was so happy with the results but again I'm not sure if it was because I wore compression socks 24/7 or because the muscles grew back.
> Dr. jong has not yet gotten back to me but when he does i'll let you know what his opinion on this is.  But right now i'm not a happy camper!



It seems like I'm not the only one on the same boat, which isn't a good thing, but I do hope we both get it resolved. I'm at about 10 weeks POST-OP now and I honestly don't see a difference either (along with everyone else), ASIDE from the fact that I'm wearing stockings 24/7 when the weather is hot xD. As of these two weeks, I probably wrap on the compression bandages about 3-4 times a week, this is Dr Jong's recommendation as he believes my legs could still be swollen.

What I did notice about my legs that was not the case in the past is that when I squeeze my calves when it is relaxed, it is actually hard. Before the procedure, when I squeezed my calves in a relaxed position, it would jiggle around and feel like a ton of fat, while now it feels like I'm squeezing an orange? Basically a lot harder than before, I don't know if this is a good thing or a bad thing, but I'll see what happens in a few weeks. As of right now, it's still hard for me to get off of bed and walk normally right away and when I do wrap my legs in the bandages, my whole leg becomes extremely sore, stiff, and numb, very very uncomfortable.

Like HappyChallenger, I would NOT want to go through this procedure again, this is not an easy procedure and recovery was difficult, I couldn't ever imagine having to do it over again, those three days not being able to move on bed were hell.


----------



## camber

Hi both Happy and Queen, so sad to here such a trauma for nothing.  I was speaking to a lipo doctor and he said mine was muscle and lipo would not do any good. He said I should put my legs in cast for 6 weeks and muscles would reduce naturally.  I have heard similar. I think hearing your stories the casts are starting to sound appealing I would rather hobble around in casts (£10,000 RICHER with travel and expenses and procedure


----------



## happychallenger

Ok so Dr. Jong got back to me and this is what he said, I'll copy and paste:
"legs of some women are prone to swelling.  Please continue to wear compression stockings and send me some pictures after three months. 
For me, excising too many muscles is impossible to convert.  So I did the surgery in a more conservative way.  I saw the size was getting smaller in some of my cases when I compared the pictures and ultrasound measurement in a few years after surgery."

ok so I think what he's saying is my legs are still swollen and it's best for me to continue to wear compression socks for a few more months?  but I don't think my legs are swollen at all.  I think he's probably saying that to make me feel better.  Dr. Jong did not deny the fact that my legs don't not look like they have reduced in size and altho he said some patients' legs are still getting smaller few years after surgery, I feel like this is probably a minority if it happens at all....
Anyway, I will continue to wear compression socks for a bit longer but hoenstly don't think it'll change anything.  SIGHBALLS!


----------



## camber

Happy Challenger  I have no doubt he is a conservative doctor and does not take too much BUT that is not the purpose of the operation - whereas a lot of girls seem to sail through it this is not regular stuff and recovery is long.  There has to be significant reduction to make such an operation worth it.  I agree your legs are sounds like a cop out to keep wearing the stocking - OK at this stage probably necessary but it is clear to me he has not taken even to justify such an operation.


----------



## happychallenger

camber said:


> Happy Challenger  I have no doubt he is a conservative doctor and does not take too much BUT that is not the purpose of the operation - whereas a lot of girls seem to sail through it this is not regular stuff and recovery is long.  There has to be significant reduction to make such an operation worth it.  I agree your legs are sounds like a cop out to keep wearing the stocking - OK at this stage probably necessary but it is clear to me he has not taken even to justify such an operation.


Camber, yes i completely agree with you.  After so much money and time and trust put into this whole procedure and seeing absolutely little to no improvement to the appearance of my legs really depresses me


----------



## camber

Happy the doctor in his email is not apologetic.  I wonder why he thinks women are flying away to Taiwan to have such an operation for no results.  I inferred from his response that he felt it was acceptable and he was happy to leave it at the legs are swollen. So that is not what I call a caring doctor.  I would rather have a doctor who did a great job and had absolutely no good manners.


----------



## Annaleesa

MandM said:


> I think that walking, rather than running, actually creates a leaner leg.


Walking! Really tones the legs. However, running keeps you looking young.  
All the serious runners I've known look years younger than their age.


----------



## camber

Annaleesa
I think everyone has genetically bigger than normal calves therefore it has nothing to do with tone and all to do with bulk.  Yoga, running and all the usual things do not work.  Thanks.


----------



## princes99998

Hi guys, I did my calf reduction in 2014 by selective neurectomy and I'm re-doing the surgery this summer!!! This time, I really need to get it right, because I'm not doing the surgery a third time. 

I'm trying to decide if I should go to Taiwan or Germany or California. I consulted with a doctor in Toronto, but he really wants me to do ANOTHER selective neurectomy, and I'm not willing to take that risk. However, after reading that two members got their legs done in Taiwan and see no results, I'm starting to feel a bit wary about going there. In theory, I don't understand how you can remove mass from your legs without your legs shrinking in size. I'm not a scientist, but it  doesn't make sense, so maybe he's right and your legs are just swollen? I also understand why he has to be conservative, as it's probably a liability issue for him. I can understand your frustration, though. That said, it's very discouraging to hear! 

The doctor in Germany doesn't perform partial resection and only does total resection of the medial gastrocnemius. Has anyone done the total resection method? It sounds really scary, but I'd rather lose an entire leg muscle than do another surgery and see no results.


----------



## camber

Princes I went to see the doctor in Germany and he told me I did not have muscular calves and wanted to laser lipo. I DO have muscular calves and have told so by a number of other lipo doctors.  He will suggest selective neurectomy but as you know it doesn't work.  The Dr in California also does not appear to have the skill to do the resection and will suggest a form of Selective Neurotomy called RF.  Same thing.  Doesn't work, hit and miss. It takes more skill to do the partial resection and only Dr Park seems to have the skill to reduce the muscles in size.  I understand the Taiwan doctor is being conservative but that is not the purpose of the surgery.  I have ruled him out completely.  No point.  Keep in touch.


----------



## princes99998

Thanks for the info, camber. I met Black Caviar, another forum member, through this forum a few years ago when we were both doing our neurectomies. We had similar results. From what I've read here, she did the surgery again with Dr. Jong and had good results. I remember I had her on Facebook and she posted a picture where you could see her calves, and they looked really good to me, actually... It is a hard decision about where to go. I don't feel comfortable going to Korea to do plastic surgery. The culture is too different. I am ethnically Chinese, so I would feel fine going to Taiwan. 

Anyway, do you mind pm'ing pics of your calves?


----------



## camber

Hi Princes I remember Balck Cavier and just read back on some of her post.  She was last online in June 2016.  Her last posts were good and she was happy.  She seems to be a minority as every other person seems to have been happy with his bedside manner but not the results. Most have reported on results.  Black Cavier got lucky.  Maybe her calves were not that big to begin with and only a small amount needed to be taken.  I know what you mean about Korea


----------



## princes99998

I skimmed through this board from page 1 until 188 and summarized people's results w/ Dr. Jong as reported by members. I'm posting them here in case they might help anyone else decide. I hope happychallenger and QueenF can continue to update us, and I really hope your calves get smaller. I can't imagine having gone through all that and for your calves to remain unchanged in size. The only other apparently negative experience was in 2014 when one member reported that her right leg became hypertrophied again after surgery in 2012, but one of Dr. Park's patients reported similar hypertrophy and went to Dr. Jong for revision. But overall, I would say most members appear to be satisfied with their results.

*thegorgeous (2011)* -- no complaints, no positive results either
*cutesnoppy (2011)* -- happy with results one year post-op
*teenagedirt (2012)* -- happy with results initially, but in 2014 posted "I have my operation done by dr Jong. 2 years and my legs function beautifully but recently I notice my right leg muscle grow out quite thick. I am sure Dr Jong will be more than happy to fix it for me but the thought of going thru it all over again is too much to bear."
*Darakuku (2013)* -- happy with results at one month PO
*b_nthie (2014)* - "I originally came to dr. Park to correct a asymmetry problem. I waited and waited for the results to settle in but in the end, Dr. Park had not fixed my asymmetry and has seemed to worsen my original concerns. Dr. Jong dx is that Dr. Park may have over worked my medial calf (the part that bulges when you stand on your toes) and under worked the lateral side. In return, the bottom medial calf and the lateral calf grew to compensate for the loss in that bulge. Pretty much, the shape of my right calf was just completely thrown off". No complaints
*Black Caviar*:  Seems to be happy with results.
*Roverbaby*: happy with results shortly after operation, no long-term results posted.
*Happychallenger*: no difference in size at 6 months PO
*LiHuei*: seems to be happy
*lui1992*: recent surgery, nothing really posted about results
*QueenF*: unhappy...
*marrob*: seems to be happy so far


----------



## camber

Thanks for doing that prince.  I know at least one of those people is stated to be 'happy so far' is staying positve but initially said she saw no difference.  No difference is no good, might as well just keep the legs you have and save the money.  It seems to be me overall that you have to go to Dr Park


----------



## marrob

Hi everyone.  So sorry I haven't been on here with any updates.  I have been so busy trying to move back to the states.  I just wanted to share some things.  My calves are slowly changing.  The swelling is down and I hope it continues.  So far I am happy with the results.

Also,  for those going to Korea, I suggest a nice little hotel I found and stayed at while in Seoul, Gangnam Family Hotel.  It used to be a serviced residence.  The great thing about it is that there is a small kitchenette, with a stove and microwave.  It even has a washing machine.  Plus,  it's affordable.  You might want to look into it. The staff is great as well, there is a 7/11 on the first floor, and you there are several restaurants that deliver.   I wish I had a place like this to stay at when I had surgery.  Going out and getting food was the hardest the first few days.


----------



## camber

Hi Marrob I wondered what had happened to you.  Glad it has worked out I had started to loss heart about this procedure as the forum got a bit depressing with people reporting negative results.  So your legs are becoming more shapely?   Do you have any trouble walking.  Would you feel confident in skirts now??


----------



## princes99998

Don't lose heart. I am going to get it done soon, and I will update you on my results. People tell me I am crazy for wanting to do this so badly, but I just think proportionate legs look so much better than my muscular legs. My legs  have this awkward bulge that's more suited to a football player, and it doesn't match the rest of my appearance.


----------



## marrob

camber said:


> Hi Marrob I wondered what had happened to you.  Glad it has worked out I had started to loss heart about this procedure as the forum got a bit depressing with people reporting negative results.  So your legs are becoming more shapely?   Do you have any trouble walking.  Would you feel confident in skirts now??



Hi Camber!!  Walking is not a problem for me at all.  I don't even have the awkward feeling when I first try to walk in the morning anymore.  I'm not comfortable wearing skirts or shorts though.  My mom says they look great, but the outer bulge is still there and that's the part I hate. 

I am happy with the shape, but I do wish he would have taken more muscle.  During consultations with both Dr. Park and Dr. Jong, I noticed Dr. Park takes the most muscle (the overall design is what I wasn't satisfied with when looking over his before/after pics).  Dr. Jong is more like a designer with his procedure.  He takes muscle, but also focuses on a nice shape.  I guess that's why some people go to both for revisions.  I wish we could combine their skills somehow lol.  

Still, I would do it all over again because the result is way better than what my legs looked like before. I am going to give it a few more months.  If they don't improve further, I'm going to ask Dr. Jong if he can remove more.  

Keep your head up and don't lose faith.  I agree that with the time and money that goes into the procedure, we should get better results.  The recovery is fine, but thinking about going through the hassle again is a headache.  Also, you are probably better off getting it done in the fall.  Wearing the compression stockings in warm weather isn't fun.  

It's frustrating because I am positive if Dr. Jong removed just a tiny bit more I would have been satisfied.


----------



## chugina

I normally get botox on my calves, it makes my calf muscle a lot more smaller!


----------



## leahh19

botox maybe? I heard it's very effective, though it only lats 4-6 moths


----------



## camber

Hi marrob when you say the outer bulge do you mean the outside calf has a solid strong look.  I have that as well but is not bulging but looks SOLID.  I wonder if Botox would work on that area.  Sounds like you are nearly there.  Dr Liu in Califrona said I should have 150ml (or whatever measure it is) in each leg .  I know what you are saying about Dr Park he does seem to create a straight line.  Mine have been so manly for so long I think I am just thinking about getting them a bit more feminine getting as much off as possible and not really thinking about the shape.  I am now booked in for Dr Park for 18 December as December is when I get most time off work and also as you say would like it to be done in winter months because of heat - although heat or sun is not always a problem in the UK.  I think justification for having had a good job done is getting out there in a dress or skirt.  I hope yours slim done so you can get the skirts on as the legs have been far too long under wraps.  Keep us updated.


----------



## marrob

camber said:


> Hi marrob when you say the outer bulge do you mean the outside calf has a solid strong look.  I have that as well but is not bulging but looks SOLID.  I wonder if Botox would work on that area.  Sounds like you are nearly there.  Dr Liu in Califrona said I should have 150ml (or whatever measure it is) in each leg .  I know what you are saying about Dr Park he does seem to create a straight line.  Mine have been so manly for so long I think I am just thinking about getting them a bit more feminine getting as much off as possible and not really thinking about the shape.  I am now booked in for Dr Park for 18 December as December is when I get most time off work and also as you say would like it to be done in winter months because of heat - although heat or sun is not always a problem in the UK.  I think justification for having had a good job done is getting out there in a dress or skirt.  I hope yours slim done so you can get the skirts on as the legs have been far too long under wraps.  Keep us updated.



Hi Camber!!  Yes, the outer part of my leg kind of bulges out in the shape of a banana.  Dr. Jong reshaped it a bit, but I wish he would have taken a little more.  I think I have this shape because my Sol is so large..... I'm going to get botox and see if it helps.  It's pretty cheap here.....around 240 dollars for both legs.  I was looking into a few procedures, like thread lifting.  Dr. Jong didn't want to take too much because he said I also have loose skin.  I'm really interested in this botox+thread lift procedure people are getting done here.  The thread is supposed to tighten/shape.  It melts over time and causes collagen and elastin production in the area.  I'm going to check it out and see if it's worth getting.


----------



## camber

Hi Marrob didn't know you could get the thread lift on your calves. It is a good idea for loose skin in that area.  I am having that done in June as one of my eyebrows dropped so one eye is a bit wrinkly. The other is fine so you can imagine what that looks like.  I am still not sure about Dr Jong I think he has an excuse for everything.  As a dr he should know you could get a thread lift or even lifting surgery and should have taken much more.  Anyway you are relatively happy and your mum said they have changed so he must have made some impact.  Yes, the dr in California told me I needed 150 of the botox.


----------



## Judypru

Hey guys! I thought of doing a day to day post about my calf reduction surgery with Dr. Park. But I got too lazy. I'll probably give a bit of a summary later on, when I find the time to do so. I know a lot of people coming to this forum will have a lot of questions and I once was one of you guys as well. So would love to give back to the forum. If you guys have any questions, feel free to ask and I'll try to answer them here. I see marrob answering a lot of questions too . Let's all work together to help each other 

Additional information: I had my surgery at the beginning of May 2017 . If you look back at my posts, I've been on and off on this surgery from very early on. This is due to a few reasons. I wanted it because I wanted to slim down my calves and from my research, my calves can't really be slimmed down as the shape is mainly due to muscles and there is very little fat in the area. I have been debating on the surgery because (1) It is an invasive surgery. Risks and danger to the surgery should not be ignored. (2) Recovery period is long. (3) Support for the surgery was low. People that I've told, especially my boyfriend, didn't seem to understand and he kept persuading me to give up my thoughts on it. 
Just thought I should include that because there might be someone reading about the surgery who is in the situation I was in. Just know you're not alone.


----------



## jian0603

How about Botox? I think it is safe and effective way to make calves thinner


----------



## Judypru

I can't say much about Botox as I don't have experience with that procedure. However, I can share what I found from my research on Botox targeting slimming of the calves. Botox is generally used on facial muscles which are smaller in size. In order to slim calves, which are bigger muscles - would require large amounts of Botox. Botox is also a temporary solution as effects will wear off around 3-9 months. And this of course depends on the person as everyone's body is different. I can't say how effective the treatment is. But I did read a forum (I will link it below) and many surgeons do not advise or recommend the procedure. This is mainly due to the amount of Botox required to shrink the calves. 
On the other hand, I found a news article on a woman who chose to do such a procedure and was very satisfied with the result. 

As for me, I chose calf reduction because in my personal perspective, I would not want to go with something temporarily that would require me to go through many procedures to keep slimming my calves. And since it depends on body, I'm not sure how effective Botox is on me. Of course this is my personal opinion for my body. I do understand that Botox does seem less invasive as it does not cut open the skin. But injecting large amounts of Botox that requires multiple sessions, might be dangerous too. So you might want to consider that or consult with a doctor about the long term effects it would have with the body. 
If anyone has any research or thoughts on Botox, please share too. I'm pretty interested in learning about it.

References:
https://www.realself.com/question/botox-slim-legs
https://www.realself.com/question/botox-kalf-smaller
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...nky-calves-doctors-warn-cripple-kill-you.html


----------



## christy2

princes99998 said:


> Don't lose heart. I am going to get it done soon, and I will update you on my results. People tell me I am crazy for wanting to do this so badly, but I just think proportionate legs look so much better than my muscular legs. My legs  have this awkward bulge that's more suited to a football player, and it doesn't match the rest of my appearance.


Hi there.....not sure where you're from but if you do decide to have the procedure done with Dr Jong maybe we could go at a similar time.  I've been in touch personally with several of the people you refer to and also with Dr Jong ....and yes overall shape is clearly more important than the amount taken to avoid depression in the leg.  The majority of people appear happy with the results.


----------



## jian0603

Judypru said:


> I can't say much about Botox as I don't have experience with that procedure. However, I can share what I found from my research on Botox targeting slimming of the calves. Botox is generally used on facial muscles which are smaller in size. In order to slim calves, which are bigger muscles - would require large amounts of Botox. Botox is also a temporary solution as effects will wear off around 3-9 months. And this of course depends on the person as everyone's body is different. I can't say how effective the treatment is. But I did read a forum (I will link it below) and many surgeons do not advise or recommend the procedure. This is mainly due to the amount of Botox required to shrink the calves.
> On the other hand, I found a news article on a woman who chose to do such a procedure and was very satisfied with the result.
> 
> As for me, I chose calf reduction because in my personal perspective, I would not want to go with something temporarily that would require me to go through many procedures to keep slimming my calves. And since it depends on body, I'm not sure how effective Botox is on me. Of course this is my personal opinion for my body. I do understand that Botox does seem less invasive as it does not cut open the skin. But injecting large amounts of Botox that requires multiple sessions, might be dangerous too. So you might want to consider that or consult with a doctor about the long term effects it would have with the body.
> If anyone has any research or thoughts on Botox, please share too. I'm pretty interested in learning about it.
> 
> References:
> https://www.realself.com/question/botox-slim-legs
> https://www.realself.com/question/botox-kalf-smaller
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...nky-calves-doctors-warn-cripple-kill-you.html


Thank you for sharing useful info reg Botox !


----------



## Judypru

jian0603 said:


> Thank you for sharing useful info reg Botox !


No problem!  Let me know if you have any more questions on this or calf reduction. I might not know everything about these things but I would be happy to help you find the answer together


----------



## rose 123

you can use BOTOX


----------



## sexy legs

haven't visited this site in years, but came back to report my beautiful calves to hopefully be of help to others.  I am 5'3 and always have been about 108 lbs with 38mm calves. I am extremely athletic and was a state gymnastics champion in high school.  

You (since u are looking at my post)  can all relate: avoided shorts, skirts, dresses. dreaded swimwear... So I started researching about ways to reduce my calves. for 2-3 years, I read everything related to calf reduction including medical journals, blogs, text books, etc.  Thereafter, I went to Seoul on a business trip and met with 3 doctors who specialize in this procedure and after much deliberation and second consults, I chose Dr. Park from OZ.  

Result? Since 5-6 years ago, I've been wearing nothing but short skirts and dresses and have been absolutely thrilled.  I have lost no power in my legs as I still hike several hours at a time and bike all day long. all that exercise has not compensated the other muscles as some claim.  absolutely no lingering pain, nothing..    I have been 32/33 since the surgery and am thrilled.  it's def the best investment I've made for myself. 

I have posts from 5-6 years ago with more details.  I just want to help all those beautiful athletic ladies who worked so hard to build their bodies and are left with bulky calves. I hear your pain;  let me know if I can help:  buddycomet100@yahoo.com

I don't work for him; in fact, I haven't been in touch with him for years. When. saw him a year after the surgery, he thanked me profusely for sending ladies to him via this blog, and I just thought I spread the word to benefit both parties. If you decide to consult with him, however, just tell him "sexy legs" from a blog sent you.  I told him my nick name---not sure he'd remember.   I might go back for another procedure; perhaps he might give me a discount.  

I often get comments like "you have beautiful legs--so slim yet tight and firm."   cost me several thousand but certainly worthwhile.


----------



## amici1992

Hi everyone! I will be in Seoul (Dr. Park) from August 31 to September 7. Anybody else?


----------



## Nyna

amici1992 said:


> Hi everyone! I will be in Seoul (Dr. Park) from August 31 to September 7. Anybody else?


Hi!!! I'm going too in the same period. Where are you from? Give me your email address!


----------



## amici1992

Nyna said:


> Hi!!! I'm going too in the same period. Where are you from? Give me your email address!



jaguarmilkjuice @ gmail.com 

Yay!!!


----------



## princes99998

hi guys, i just did my surgery with dr jong. im still in bed in the clinic. will update you guys on results and recovery in upcoming days!


----------



## amici1992

princes99998 said:


> hi guys, i just did my surgery with dr jong. im still in bed in the clinic. will update you guys on results and recovery in upcoming days!



I'm so happy for you! Update soon. Wishing you a breezy recovery.


----------



## princes99998

Thanks amici1992 

Hi guys! I'm leaving Taiwan and going home in a few hours. My recovery is going alright. I can walk in elevated sneakers. I had been in a wheelchair, mostly, until yesterday afternoon, when I returned the chair to the clinic. Unfortunately, after I started walking last night, I stretched my right leg too far when going down a slope and pulled the muscle. I was in considerable pain. I feel better today, but I think it's set back my recovery. 

Before I left, the doctor told me he'd taken out out 200 and 180 grams of muscle from my legs. My left leg was more muscular, so he took out more. Compared to what he took from other forum members, I think it's a bit more, but I think I'm a bit taller (163 cm). I had specifically asked him to take out more muscle. He didn't really say yes or no, but I hope he took my request into consideration. I tried not to be obsessed with measurements and numbers, so he could do his job without pressure. I trusted his judgment, and trusted it was sufficient to put forward the request to be more aggressive with muscle removal. After surgery, when I was asleep, apparently, he let my mom take a picture of the removed muscle before they threw it out. The picture is truly disgusting, but I had to see it. If anyone is curious, PM me. 

I'll update you guys on my recovery and results. I think it's still too early to say if I like the results.


----------



## Judypru

Hi guys,

I didn't write much after my surgery. But thought I should be sharing my experience of this whole ordeal. So let's start.

I will start with saying that this: The whole process - from deciding to book my appointment and flight to having the surgery and even to recovery (now) - was not easy.
For me, the hardest part of it was from an emotional aspect. I have been on this forum on and off for years  till I decided to do the surgery. Despite the research and speaking to the ladies who had the surgery through this forum and email, it's very hard to feel entirely ready.
My experience might be harder too, as I didn't have much support when I decided on the operation. My boyfriend was flat out against it, telling me he can't support my decision as he thinks it's 'wrong'. And by wrong - he means 'unnatural'
This weighed further onto my self consciousness and doubts on the operation. But long story short, after all these years of reading other people's experiences and research, I decided go ahead with what I wanted instead of listening to what other people thought was right or wrong.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, *support *(at least in my experience) was very important. Without it, there will be moments through the process where you'll feel very lonely.
Luckily, I was fortunate enough to meet a girl who had the same surgery as me a few hours earlier from my operation. We became good friends, supporting each other while we were in Korea - and still keeping each other updated on our recovery even when we're back home. (And we live in different countries too!)
I'm very grateful for meeting her, my trip definitely wouldn't have been as smooth as it was without her. Thanks for keeping me sane buddy.

I'm back home now. Still in recovery. Still doing my stretches. I can walk, bending down (low squats) are still a little difficult to do but not impossible, and running... is it still running if it's not fast? But overall, I do feel like I'm getting better compared to when I was in Korea.
I haven't measure my legs, but they definitely do look slimmer. I'm still keeping them tightly wrapped. I have this fear that if I loosen them up for a long time, they'll get bigger haha.

About Dr. Park: 
If you find my previous posts, I was quite skeptical of him (even despite after choosing him...).
From the shared experiences of the wonderful ladies that had the same operation, what I got was that the two main doctors that are mentioned are Park and Jong. And the main differences between them are what muscles they cut.
I picked Park because he seemed to be the doctor that cuts out the most out of the two. And I picked him even after reading experiences where a few ladies commented on him being not very compassionate and understanding of his patients.
Dumb right? The reason for this thinking process is while I was still deciding on doctors, I thought to myself that he if does his work well, I shouldn't care much on how he treats his patients. (I'm laughing at this memory right now)
Well, after I decided and booked my appointment and flight, fear grew inside me. The whole - not caring how he's gonna treat me or if he's gonna show me compassion for the pain I will be in - was thrown outside the window.
Of course I cared how I was going to be treated! It's an operation, with results that will last with me for the rest of my life. How could I not care if the doctor I picked won't listen to and care for me?!
But by then, I already booked my appointment and flight - flying out in 2 weeks. (Background story: There wasn't much time between the decision, booking the flight and doing the operation - think Shia Labeouf shouting 'Just Do It' - this was how I was feeling at the time so I went with it.)

When I first arrived at the clinic, the impression the receptionist gave me was rude - It was the way she asked me for money for the surgery that gave me that impression - felt like she was demanding it. Park was okay, told me what muscles he was going to operate on and what risks there are. Can't say it was a very positive impression, more like neutral cause it's just a plain doctor's visit. But this changed as the time I spent with them grew. After the operation, I was in pain and a nurse took care of me overnight.
And let me say, I wasn't the best patient or even ideal. Cause I puked, cried and complained of the pain like a child. But this nurse took it, helping me whenever I called for help. She taught me how to stretch - painful - but she was very patient with me throughout the whole process and kept smiling to lift my spirits.
The receptionist that I thought was rude at the beginning is actually a very nice and caring lady. She welcomes me whenever I go for follow ups, and helped me call a taxi - even walking me downstairs and waiting with me - all while holding by the arm to help me walk. We exchanged contact info and she texted me on the day I was boarding the airplane, telling me to have a safe flight home. 
She gives me an assertive Asian motherly figure vibe - strong at pushing you to do stretches but also looks after you and takes care of your needs.
And Dr. Park was not the un-compassionate (is this a word?) doctor I thought he was. From my experience, he really cared for me and my friend. Reminding us to do our stretches and scaring us with the point that we won't be able  to walk if we stop. (It doesn't sound as funny in writing but it was funny in the way he told us.) He's not the warm kind of doctor that would baby you but more like the kind where he has expectations, and he expects you to do it.
My friend and I are a bit silly, especially when doing stretches at the clinic, so he'll come out and watch us, joke and laugh with/at us. For my last follow up, I hugged him goodbye!

About the surgery...
Right after surgery, you won't want to move around much. Your calves are in pain and it doesn't feel good. It's not any kind of sharp pain, but just a dull numbing sensation. Standing up is going to be tough. So walking to the washroom will be difficult. Tip toeing is easier but should not be relied on - it'll hinder your progress on learning how to walk flat footed.
On top of this, you're going to be asked to do stretches with feet flat on the floor away from the wall then putting your lower stomach on the wall in front of you. In my experience, I hated it at first, it was hard to stretch the muscles and on top of that - with the pain - its very hard to find motivation to do the exercises. (but highly recommended as it really does help you walk better faster)
*Tip for stretching*: It worked for me so if you're finding it difficult to stretch you can try it too - I usually start close to the wall and have my lower belly touch the wall. After 30 secs or so (depending on how comfortable you are), regain posture and step back a little further. Then have your lower belly touch the wall. Repeat until you get to your ideal distance away from the wall. For me, this helps warms up my body and muscles, and by slowly increasing the distance away from the wall, I believe it makes the transition easier.

For the surgery, you'll be asked to bring a pair of wedges which will help you walk easier right after the surgery. For me, I brought a pair of wedges but I didn't wear it. In my honest opinion, I think not wearing it helped with my walking. Heels do help only at the beginning of recovering because it makes it easier to walk - but imo, it will also hinder your progress later on. But then I didn't like wearing heels anyways so I asked to borrow the clinic's flat slippers for a couple of days. (I couldn't wear my own shoes as my feet were swollen).
With flats-  getting up every time, you'll have to adjust your feet and legs to be flat and straight but soon you'll be able to walk after they are stretched and adjusted.
*Tip*: Bring shoes that you can stretch out in, or even better, get a pair of larger shoes. You feet will be swollen for your duration of the trip. You can either buy shoes in Korea or bring shoes that you can increase in size (like loosening up shoes laces). For me, I wore my converses (but they were already half a size larger for my feet), so I just loosened up the shoelaces and was able to put my big feet in.


----------



## Judypru

I went over the 1000 words limit , So I'll post the second part here.

Living Arrangements:
I lived at the hostel - Kimchee Gangnam Guesthouse. This is two subway stops away from the clinic or around a 8 minute taxi ride away. I do not recommend staying here - as its not very clean. I also heard from other travelers that the shared rooms smelled like piss. Though they are a cheap option if you want a private room with your own washroom. Breakfast includes toast and cereal.
My friend lived at the clinic's recommended hotel - and despite it being double of the cost of my single room, she had a driver drive her to the clinic and back for every follow up as well as a American style-ish breakfast every morning - and what i consider real food haha.
I really like the idea that she had someone drive her to her appointments  - as I can tell you, first couple of appointments after surgery - you'll want to taxi to the clinic cause walking to the subway station from the hostel I was at, took double or more the time it would take a normal walking person. Also there wouldn't be the hassle of the walking up the slanted roads - (walking up a hill was hard on the legs)... And there were quite a few slopes around the hostel area to the subway station.
*Tip*: After surgery, it'll be difficult to walk up slopes - walk side ways instead. You'll look weird and be really slow but walking like crab does help get you up to the top.

While recovering:
I highly recommend exploring Seoul even though I know it's not easy at first. But it's something I did - went exploring, go on tours and watch shows. I'm not that into shopping, though I did read that some ladies on here did a lot of shopping, so that could be something you'll like to do if you're into it. People in Korea are friendly and helpful, I find. So don't be afraid of getting lost! Exploring definitely made this trip that much more worth it and enjoyable.

** Hmmm, I'm sure there are a lot of things I didn't cover so reply to this post if you have anything you want to ask or know about my experience there. **


----------



## Vivavita

kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?


After every workout, I stretch the muscles of my legs to maintain the flexibility & elongate the muscles to them leaner. It works for me


----------



## happychallenger

I have been emailing dr Jong back and forth about going back to see him for a revision this winter. If anyone is going to see dr jong in December please let me know!


----------



## Bisky

Wow! Do you guys want to trade places? I want bigger calves, mines are so incredibly skinny , people stare and its embarrassing.


----------



## amici1992

happychallenger said:


> I have been emailing dr Jong back and forth about going back to see him for a revision this winter. If anyone is going to see dr jong in December please let me know!


Hi happychallenger! Can you recap on your results and what your desired revision is for?


----------



## amici1992

Bisky said:


> Wow! Do you guys want to trade places? I want bigger calves, mines are so incredibly skinny , people stare and its embarrassing.


Grass is always greener on the other side. We experience the same stares & embarrassment with our big calves lol


----------



## shybttrcp2007

Nyna said:


> Hi!!! I'm going too in the same period. Where are you from? Give me your email address!



When will you be in Seoul? I'll be there from August 24-September 7 for rhino and facial contouring


----------



## happychallenger

amici1992 said:


> Hi happychallenger! Can you recap on your results and what your desired revision is for?


Super not satisfied with my results.  My legs look exactly the same as they were before the operation.  Dr Jong agreed and suggested a revision and quoted me $3000 for it.  I wasn't too happy about the quote but I also understand that there is a cost to do the entire procedure again,  My legs did look smaller right after the surgery but they slowly grew back to their original size.  I haven't been running or exercising excessively and I don't wear heels so I don't know what happened... Dr Jong said he would have to use ultrasound to see if my muscles grew back but he doesn't think that's possible.


----------



## camber

Happy Challenger - really sorry to hear that and he should not charge you a penny.  That is why I chose Dr P.  Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## camber

Happy Challenger
I would not let him do the revision I would go to Dr Park. Why give him another change to mess it up.


----------



## Bisso

Mine is not too big but muscular , it is genetic. Now that I put on some weight after my kids I can't even wear skinny pant  or legging . Got really natural nice butt and tight but my calf makes me hate my gene . If I dress up in long gown or some other pant you will never know what "what bad legs" I have as my cousin always said. I can't wear anything short  even though I got good body . But at same time so scared of the surgery what if I never get to walk again. My job requires lot of standing ( nursing ) I got two beautiful kids but  I really need to uplift my self esteem and having that guarantee I will be alright after a calf surgery .


----------



## Bambu

Bisso said:


> Mine is not too big but muscular , it is genetic. Now that I put on some weight after my kids I can't even wear skinny pant  or legging . Got really natural nice butt and tight but my calf makes me hate my gene . If I dress up in long gown or some other pant you will never know what "what bad legs" I have as my cousin always said. I can't wear anything short  even though I got good body . But at same time so scared of the surgery what if I never get to walk again. My job requires lot of standing ( nursing ) I got two beautiful kids but  I really need to uplift my self esteem and having that guarantee I will be alright after a calf surgery .


Omg I’m in the same position as you! My body is fine to me too I have some booty, small waist and boobs and all and then there’s my muscular calves! Ugh! It really does hold me back a lot in my socializing life and I have major self esteem issue from it. The same ole situation that have been told on here by many, I wear long pants all the times yes even in the summer and when I do wear dresses and skirts it have to be long so I can hide it. It makes me look short and stumpy. Everytime I get dress and I think about having to work around my calves makes me not even want to leave the house. I really want to get the surgery so bad and have the funds for it but I’m extremely terrified and scared of the recovering process. Our friends on here haven’t done any updating for a while. I’m wondering what’s going on with everyone? I have been a silent reader of this thread for yearssss now. From the very first one to newer ones . Set on Dr. Park but I’m trying to work up the courage to go. Ladies please update on your progress good or bad please.


----------



## Bambu

happychallenger said:


> Super not satisfied with my results.  My legs look exactly the same as they were before the operation.  Dr Jong agreed and suggested a revision and quoted me $3000 for it.  I wasn't too happy about the quote but I also understand that there is a cost to do the entire procedure again,  My legs did look smaller right after the surgery but they slowly grew back to their original size.  I haven't been running or exercising excessively and I don't wear heels so I don't know what happened... Dr Jong said he would have to use ultrasound to see if my muscles grew back but he doesn't think that's possible.


Hi happychallenger, how are you doing? Have you gone back for your revision yet? If so would you be so kind to update us on your progress please? I hope everything went smoothly for you and that you’re doing great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## parachute333

Hi all, I just thought of wanting to give back to the forum. I did my calf reduction with Dr Park last Monday (30/10) and I just want to say that this is not for the faint hearted...

Day 1 of surgery:
I did both lipo and calf reduction at the same time. Not sure if that was a good choice. I woke up half way through the op and I could feel Dr Park tugging the sides of my thighs with a canula. I was groggy and did not feel anything except for the tugging. After it was done, I remembered seeing a bottle of yellowish thick melted butter like liquid when I left the theatre. I actually asked the nurse if I could take a picture of that but she said they have already discarded it ): I wanted to remind myself to never overindulge. I was on the drip for a while and could walk to the toilet after the operation. I stayed in the resting room about 2 hours before Dr park sent me back to the hotel.

Day 2:
Went back to remove my stitches and I remembered Dr asking me to stretch. The nurses tried to push me against the wall..I was in so much pain that I almost passed out. I remembered being dizzy and I suddenly could not hear anything. I burst out in tears and started crying. The nurses had me lie down on the sofa while I was sobbing. It was all too much to bear. I got up and continued my stretches bit by bit. I started quite close to the wall and moved further and further. I could walk better after that. 

Day 3: 
I stayed in and cried because I was in so much pain. My thighs were starting to be bruised so sleeping was very uncomfortable. The spinal anaesthesia was giving me a terrible headache because there was a puncture in my dura and the blood could not clot properly. I was having migraines due to the loss of cerebral spinal fluid (CSF) even though I drank so much water. 

Day 5:
I went to the clinic to visit Dr Park and he brought me some painkillers and blood clotting med. 

Day 7:
Visited Dr Park and had my first aspiration. The needle pricking was just painful and I screamed...they had about 13ml removed which dr park said its normal. He is very nice, keeps patting my back and laughing at my whiny-ness. I admit I have a very low threshold for pain and am terrified of needles. 
I am still in pain and am unable to walk properly. It just hurts and I am still limping. I try to do my stretches but I get giddy after a short while. At this stage I am thinking if it was worth it. I've got a feeling that I will think its worth it in the future...but right now I am still emotionally and physically drained.


----------



## KPSA

Thanks for sharing and good luck!


----------



## camber

Paracutt333 hope you continue to recover and it is worth it.  Dr Park does appear to get good results. I am also doing this over the Christmas period and having lipo on my knees and maybe around the calf as well. I have had lipo before and it is not pleasant and you feel stiff so you have had a double wammy. Is your hearing OK now or do you mean you just fainted? That was worrying comment as I thought at first you had a neurological reaction.  I hate needles as well and dread having to do the aspiration myself.  Stay on the forum.  A lot of girls have gone through it and it seems the first 2 weeks are the worst.  It is scary stuff .  What country are you from?  I am from UK


----------



## parachute333

Hello Camber, 
Yes my hearing is ok now, it was just for that 30 seconds of muffled hearing and profuse sweating when I was pushed against the wall. Dr Park is very kind  His nurses are a little stern and rough when handling so I try to remind them to be gentle. I've a low pain threshold. 

I did not expect thigh liposuction to be this uncomfortable. Could you remember how long before your swelling and bruising went down?


----------



## parachute333

I am from Singapore, somewhere near the equator


----------



## Bambu

@parachute333 Thank you so much for sharing and congratulation on being so brave and went through with your operation. I’ve been waiting for someone to do some updating because I’m planning to go in the very near future as well. From what I’ve read the first few weeks are the worse and everyone always think what have they done to themselves but things will get better in no time and you’ll be loving the result with your beautiful slender calves. I’m so excited for you! I wish you a speedy recovery and please keep us updated of your journey. Sending love and positive vibes your way!


----------



## parachute333

Thank you @Bambu ! That's very nice of you..support here really does help! I'll be updating daily!


----------



## camber

Dear Parachut333 thanks for reply.  Lipo makes you stiff for a few months and as well you are having to stretch your calves every 30 minutes.  Legs will be compressed for a few months - from top to bottom in your case.  Dr Park must have thought it would work out otherwise would not have done it.  Persevere I think and keep stretching as it better to get it all done at once ready for short skirts in the summer.


----------



## parachute333

Day 8 :
My legs are still very tight. Dr Park said I have not been stretching enough. Stretching hurts so so much, it feels like the muscles at the back of my knees are gonna pop! I begin to appreciate those times that I could walk and run freely. And maybe it is due to my liposuction as well, I'm sore from butt down. I'm kinda sad that I did not research properly on liposuction. I am 158cm, 48kg before surgery. I just needed to get rid of my saddle bags and fats in the inner thighs which technically could have been done via mini liposuction. The bruising for mini liposuction is very minimal..almost not visible. I think Dr used a traditional lipo method on me which got my entire thighs bruised. Not his fault of course..just that I should have researched more in depth on what korea has to offer. Walked around Gangnam and had dinner at Paris Baugette. Food was alright. Currently, I am walking at granny's pace haha...and i've been stretching all night. I don't want to sleep because I know I will get tight tmr...which means all my efforts will be wasted again. I still dont feel my calves being attractive cus it looks jelly and wobbly. Hopefully I can get pass this stage asap. I heard the first 2 weeks are the hardest..6 more days! Since i am not intending to sleep soon, here are some helpful tips that I wished someone told me. 

1. Eat the sinceeh pill 12 hrs before your surgery.
2. Drink lots of pumpkin soup (I've heard that other clinics will offer but OZ does not offer that so it will be good to bring them along as it helps in deswelling)
3. Eat bananas (high in potassium) to prevent cramps and spasms - I eat 2 bananas everyday and I havent had any spasms so I am thankful for that. (Keeping fingers crossed)
4. I brought dry shampoo and lots of wet wipes because I could not shower for 3 days. 
5. I do not recommend doing both lipo and calf reduction at the same time. 
6. A cold or warm pack would help in case your ankles swelled. (I wished I had brought this along)
7. The nurses can be stern.
8. Drink lots of water.
9. Bring heeled wedges, loose track pants and comfy clothes.
10. Bring a flat shoe larger in 1 or 2 sizes because your feet will swell


----------



## camber

Paracutt

Thanks for all the tips I have heard the banana one but not pumkin soup
It was adventurous getting the thighs lipo'd at the same time but hopefully after two weeks you will view this period as worth the pain.  Do you know how many cms you lost from calves?  I know with swelling etc you cant see yet but Dr park can tell you how much he took.  Keep updating us


----------



## KPSA

Apparently pumpkin soup and /or pumpkin juice are one of the things commonly used in Korea that is beneficial for your surgery recovery.


----------



## camber

Will definitely try it then.  Thanks


----------



## parachute333

Day 9:
The mornings are so so bad. I felt tight and could not walk without bending my knees. Did aspiration again when I went to the clinic. Was painful when they injected and moved the needle around. When Dr told me its done, I just laid on the operation bed and told Dr that I cannot do this anymore. At this stage, if I could turn back time, I would have done thigh lipo but not calf resection because it is too much for me to handle. Dr aspirated about 50ml this time which he said was a lot! My bandage is not tight enough so I am supposed to wrap very very tightly around my calves. Then I had to show him my dreaded stretching omg....the nurses pushed me against the wall. I started crying again..I am so so emotional when I am at his clinic. In my mind, I kept asking why did I put myself through such a torture when my family and husband already think that I am beautiful )': I hope all these will be worth it. I could walk around in heels slowly after that for about 40 minutes but my legs have swelled to its maximum. My feet are turning purple and I told Dr that I am turning into an alien soon. 5 more days to the 2 week mark!!!!!!!

I think anyone who wants to go through this needs to be very strong mentally and physically because the recovery is the toughest part. I have another 9 days in Korea and I am even thinking of telling Dr that I will be heading home in 3 days' time to avoid those aspirations.

For those who had done this before, were you able to walk normally/ were you also tight and sore in the mornings when you reached the 2 weeks mark? How many times did you have to do aspirations?


----------



## parachute333

camber said:


> Paracutt
> 
> Thanks for all the tips I have heard the banana one but not pumkin soup
> It was adventurous getting the thighs lipo'd at the same time but hopefully after two weeks you will view this period as worth the pain.  Do you know how many cms you lost from calves?  I know with swelling etc you cant see yet but Dr park can tell you how much he took.  Keep updating us



I forgot to ask him today! I'll ask him on Friday..There is a definitely a loss in circumference, but the shape is just weird. I feel that its too straight and tapered but we will see at the end of 3 weeks! Will post pictures once it deswells and I'm in less pain haha.


----------



## camber

Hi think it is probably too soon to gauge the shape but other people have reported a 'straightness'.   The other Dr apparently creates a good shape but doesn't take enough so calves are still pretty big.


----------



## parachute333

Day 10:
I woke up this morning still tight and sore. My feet has grown to the size of an elephant. I think it is due to the instant noodle I ate yesterday..too much sodium. I am forcing myself to do the stretches still. I can walk around in heels more normally now, am not limping which is good. 
Meeting doctor for my 3rd aspiration tmr..and I've requested him to apply some numbing cream before he pokes me. He agreed which gives me a huge sigh of relief! I could not sleep last night as I was afraid of the pain...I am intending to get some botox and filler on my face done over the next few days. I dont know how long more my feet will swell for, but I am taking some bromalain pills now. Not sure if its going to work, but we will see. My lipo bruises are still very visible but I am beginning to see some of the purplish marks fading away. Hopefully most of it will have faded in 3 weeks (that's when I head back!) Intending to have some good korean bbq tmr with the hubs!


----------



## camber

Dear Parachut if you are thinking about Korean BBQ I would say you are well on way to recovery despite the pain.  Sounds such a scary operation but not many people have too many problems which is good to know.


----------



## parachute333

Hello @camber..it is what I consider a major operation as in involves the muscles. I have a very low pain threshold and was here alone the first 10 days so it was really a struggle. I’ve spent a few nights sobbing to myself during the first week. I suggest someone to accompany you else you need to be mentally strong for this. Recovery is not easy at all )’: but reading through past posts here really helped me so much..hence I really want to give back to this forum.

Day 11:
I’ve been stretching for the whole of yesterday making but when I woke up this morning My legs were still so tight..mornings are a pain. It was better than the past few days but still tight..I spent 20minutes stretching but I couldn’t walk well for breakfast. I was partially still limping. I have elephant feet and bruises all over them. It looks like a battered feet..not painful just very unsightly. Went to the doc this morning and before dr park started on aspiration, he placed some ice packs on my calves for a couple of minutes. I was numb when he inserted the needle..and I couldn’t feel anything! There was minimal pain when the nurses were pressing around my calves so I suggest for anyone who is terrified of the needle to ask doctor Park for an ice pack  it helps so much! Showed doc my stretches and he said I’m getting better  FINALLY!

Walked around Myeongdong with lots of support from hubs for the rest of the day. We stopped in between to rest in cafe etc. but I made sure I was stretching below the table. Walking up and down the staircase is unbearably slow cus my calves still hurt ):


----------



## camber

Keep strong Parachut. You are more than halfway out of the twilight zone now.  Agreed it is not for the faint hearted and not many surgeons in the world are willing to do it.  However, you had the best Dr in the world working on it so should be a success finally.  Are you talking pain killers?  Magnesium also helps with cramps. I am going to take supplements with me.  Waiting for your next report.


----------



## Bambu

@parachute333 thank you so so much for your constant Updates. Really really appreciate that so much. From reading your post it looks like you’re well on your way to recovering. You’re so lucky to have your husband there with you. Stay strong girl and don’t worry about the jelly wobbliness right now as I’ve read others had the same and your skin will starts to tighten up and everything will retrieve back in place. Think positive because after you healed you’re going to be looking so good in skinny jeans, leggings, long boots and in summer time mini skirts and short shorts.


----------



## parachute333

Hello @camber yes thank goodness I’m always there. I cannot be happier haha..I am not taking any painkillers. Doctor Park only gives 3 painkillers..and it’s the tightness/ stiffness that makes it unbearable. Yes I’m eating 2 bananas a day to increase potassium intake! I think it helps because I didn’t have any spasms the whole time. 

@Bambu yes I’m so glad he finally came over although a little late (he came only 10 days after my surgery). It does help to have someone with you during the journey  yes! I can’t wait to wear some pretty skirts soon haha 

Day 12 
My legs are still tight and sore in the morning. It’s better in a sense that I can walk to the washroom right after I’m awake. I still have to bend over a little cus it still hurts when I straighten my knees. My feet are still battered and swollen..my husband commented they look like pig trotters haha. Walked around gangnam for 2 hours and my legs were too exhausted so we took a cab back to the hotel to rest. I’m still walking gald thI placed my legs against the headboard immediately and stretched..felt better but my feet still hurt from the walking. I’m still wearing my 5cm heeled slippers out although I really am hoping my feet will deswell so I can fit into my shoes. I’ve uploaded how swollen my feet were yesterday and today. The back of my knees still hurt. I can’t believe I’m saying this but I can’t wait for aspiration on Monday cus it makes me feel a lot lighter. 

Sleeping with my legs elevated tonight. Update again tmr


----------



## camber

Hi Parachute, the feet don't look too bad and at least they are still working - which is the main thing less than two weeks post op. I am feeling confidence now about this scary experience.  I was out tonight -, good night, lots of wine.   I was in trousers and an old friend came in - 10 years older than me and she had a short skirt, short boots and her legs looked great.  I thought I was I could wear that and it heightened my resolve to go ahead.  This forum has been the best thing that has happened as otherwise I dont think I would have had the courage to book a flight to Korea.  I HOPE this time next year I can walk in somewhere like my old friend and not get signed up for the local rugby team. LOL.  Parachut keep updating I am going through the process with you.


----------



## KPSA

Thanks for sharing and good luck with your recovery!


----------



## parachute333

Hello! Sorry I did not update yesterday because I was exhausted by the time I came back to the hotel. So here it is!

Day 13: 
Hubs decided I should switch to flats now so we got a pair of running shoes. I’m usually a size 5 but because of my swollen feet I got myself a size 5.5. It was tight but I didn’t want to waste my money on sth I can’t wear back home  the top and side portion of my feet are still very tender so wearing the shoes was painful. It’s the feeling when someone is pressing againsg a bruise. Im not sure if it’s anythng to do with the nerves though...I was walking slowly with the flats but I got used to the pain and did my best to walk as per normal. The good thing is the back of my knees no longer hurt. They are just tight when I sit for more than 15 mins. It’s my feet that makes walking a chore now..feels like the pain is slowly making its way down. Hopefully its a sign of recovery! 

Day 14: 
Went to visit dr park for aspiration. Again, I reminded him to place an ice pack on me! This time he got my hubs to have a look on how an aspiration was done. Hubs’ face was just in shock when dr park showed him how haha..he is supposed to do it on Wed. Hubby is nervous but I’m way more nervous than him :O Dr pulled out about 50ml in total and told me I was doing ok, my left has more fluid than the right. Before wrapping my calves, dr measured my calves. I used to be a 36cm on both side but now I am a 32.5cm on both sides. Gosh..so much pain and agony for th3 3.5cm!! Hopefully it can still go down to a 31 by the end of 2 months. 

Came home to rest. I realized dunking my feet in cold water for 10mins before elevating them also help quite a bit! Walked around dongdaemun for about 3 hours. Still really slow at walking...because of the pain at the top and sides of the feet. Hopefully tmr will be a better day! I’ve added 2 pics of my battered feet.


----------



## camber

Hi Parachutt you are doing well especially doing so much walking.  The feet are looking better.  I am dreading the aspiration as well but apparently it is quite easy but we have to do that ourselves or in your case hubs so that is why we dread it.  So 4cm is good and hopefully when swelling goes down you will lose more cms. The lipo is making the back of the your legs stiff  Lipo is worse than anything I know I have been there.  So did Dr Park say how long your would have to wear the bandages?  I think it is around 6 weeks


----------



## parachute333

Hello @camber, thank you so much for your encouragement. I’m intending to head down to a local clinic to have it done in case it freaks my husband out too much :/ I have hard lumps around my thighs and it hurts when I stretch. Did you experience that as well? Dr park said I have to wear the bandages for 3-6 months!!


----------



## camber

Hi Parachute  I think the hard lumps are fat that has died and will pass through your system naturally.  I had that as I had a breast reduction and the Dr said it could take some time for it to soften and pass through.  You have had the op done at the right time as can you imagine having your legs bandaged in the summer.


----------



## astrid07

parachute333 said:


> Hello! Sorry I did not update yesterday because I was exhausted by the time I came back to the hotel. So here it is!
> 
> Day 13:
> Hubs decided I should switch to flats now so we got a pair of running shoes. I’m usually a size 5 but because of my swollen feet I got myself a size 5.5. It was tight but I didn’t want to waste my money on sth I can’t wear back home  the top and side portion of my feet are still very tender so wearing the shoes was painful. It’s the feeling when someone is pressing againsg a bruise. Im not sure if it’s anythng to do with the nerves though...I was walking slowly with the flats but I got used to the pain and did my best to walk as per normal. The good thing is the back of my knees no longer hurt. They are just tight when I sit for more than 15 mins. It’s my feet that makes walking a chore now..feels like the pain is slowly making its way down. Hopefully its a sign of recovery!
> 
> Day 14:
> Went to visit dr park for aspiration. Again, I reminded him to place an ice pack on me! This time he got my hubs to have a look on how an aspiration was done. Hubs’ face was just in shock when dr park showed him how haha..he is supposed to do it on Wed. Hubby is nervous but I’m way more nervous than him :O Dr pulled out about 50ml in total and told me I was doing ok, my left has more fluid than the right. Before wrapping my calves, dr measured my calves. I used to be a 36cm on both side but now I am a 32.5cm on both sides. Gosh..so much pain and agony for th3 3.5cm!! Hopefully it can still go down to a 31 by the end of 2 months.
> 
> Came home to rest. I realized dunking my feet in cold water for 10mins before elevating them also help quite a bit! Walked around dongdaemun for about 3 hours. Still really slow at walking...because of the pain at the top and sides of the feet. Hopefully tmr will be a better day! I’ve added 2 pics of my battered feet.


Wow. Thank you for your sharing and wish for your good luck. I'm interested in calf reduction too bc my one also getting bigger since I walk a lot and wearing high heel for dating. I'm thinking about botox but apprently their is calf reduction surgery just paralyze nerves.


----------



## camber

Hi Astrid  -  Think most people on here will have had botox.  If you calves are big it will only make them less severe and will not really reduce them PLUS botox is just poison.  Can I ask what country you are from I am from UK and going to Korea on 22 December staying until 9 January to have the job done with Dr Park


----------



## parachute333

Day 15 
My legs were still a little tight so I have to stretch them out before being able to walk upright. It takes about 10 minutes so it’s much better compared to the first few days. Feet were still swollen from all the walking the day before. So we decided to give it some rest and hung out at cafes. Came back to the hotel, dunked my feet in ice cold water, massaged my feet and elevated them. 

Day 16
Today is aspiration day!!! Hubby actually aspirated me omg. I was so nervous that he would hurt me. My left leg had 20ml of fluid pulled out and none on my right leg yippee! Dr park said that he probably needs to aspirate me for another 4 weeks (once a week) :O I felt better after aspiration and by the afternoon I was FINALLY walking normally. It took me 16 long days to walk properly with no limping..I’m so happy  Climbing down the stairs is still a little difficult but I’m getting there. I’m heading back in 2 days’ time so I hope I can heal ASAP. My top and sides of the feet are still numb and tender.Dr did not give me a specified time as to when I’ll regain my sense of touch. When I got back today, I dunked my feet in cold water and gave it a bit of a massage. I’m heading home in 2 days time and am a little worried about the plane ride. Will update again!


----------



## parachute333

Day 18
My last aspiration with dr park! The right calf doesn’t require aspiration anymore..so it’s just my left calf. I had 12ml removed which isn’t a lot. Said my goodbye to doctor and the nurses. Felt a little sad because they have seen me through the worst (breaking down so many times the first week and almost passing out) to today (smiley and being able to walk). The 6hr flight back was ok, but my feet swelled up. Was a little tight at the back of my knees after I got off the plane. Hopefully the swell will go tmr and I can start my xmas shopping! I’ll have to wear the compression garments for 3-6 months but dr park also gave me compression stockings. I can wear them when I wear skirts or shorts etc. So glad to be home! For those who are intending to do calf reduction, I would recommend staying at least 2 weeks. The first week is going to be tough but know that it is only temporary. It’s best if you can get support from a partner or a friend. I would say their physical presence makes a lot of difference. Once you reach the 2 week mark, everything gets easier 

Looking back, I’m still not sure if I would still go through calf reduction again. The pain and tightness is too much for me to bear. Im intending to do yoga after another 2 weeks (1 month post op)  to help me stretch my calf muscles. I’m glad to have found this forum..during the first week I was re reading past experiences. Dr Park is the kind of doc that doesn’t really tell you much so I had to rely on the forum. I guess dr knows what he is doing? 

I’ll be posting weekly on my progress. Hopefully I’ll be confident enough to show you guys my legs next week!


----------



## parachute333

astrid07 said:


> Wow. Thank you for your sharing and wish for your good luck. I'm interested in calf reduction too bc my one also getting bigger since I walk a lot and wearing high heel for dating. I'm thinking about botox but apprently their is calf reduction surgery just paralyze nerves.



I wouldn’t recommend Botox as it’s not permanent and the dr can’t shape your calves..


----------



## camber

Good advice Parachute333 botox is waste of time.  How are the legs progressing today.


----------



## parachute333

Day 24:
I can’t sleep so I thought I could do a quick update here. My legs are still slightly swollen from the plane ride but I guess it’s mostly because I have been walking around quite a bit.

My legs are normal looking now  for the first time in my life I wore tights out. Went to Victoria’s Secret to get some yoga tights for exercising and hubby commented that I look really nice in them. I guess I’ll be wearing lots of them  

The back of my knees is still tight in the morning so I have to stretch them out. I can’t sit for long periods of time because there will be sharp pain at the sides of my legs. The sides of my feet were terribly itchy but I read (in past posts) that it was a sign of healing so yay I guess? The sides of my feet doesn’t hurt as bad 1 week ago. They are no longer so tender. 

I’m concerned about the scar now so I’m still researching for the best scar cream. It’s a little troublesome for me to be always bandaged up because it is terribly warm and humid in Singapore. 
I’m so used to wearing shorts all year round and now I have to wear long skirts and baggy pants. Hopefully I can recover fast enough!! 

I think eating loads of bananas really helped me through my tough recovery. I did not experience any cramps throughout. In fact, I’m still eating 1 banana a day because you’ll never know when the cramp will strike! 

I’ll try to take a pic of my legs in the next post  

@camber is your surgery confirmed?


----------



## camber

Dear Parachute

Sounds like you have had a successful surgery and with not too many tears I think.  Good the hubby thinks it is a good job.  Yes, bananas are definitely good for cramps. Did you drink much pumpkin soup as suggested by others?

My surgery is confirmed for 26 December.  I asked Dr Park to confirm the price and he had put it up and I reminded him of my quote. That took place this morning and I hope he is going to honour his original price.  He wants cash, can I ask if you paid cash or card.

I think Bio Oil is meant to be one of the best oil for scars but I have heard also about silicon strips (don't know too much about the silicon strips.

In UK hot and humid is rarely a problem but it can get hot in summer.  I am glad I am having it done in the winter.  

Sounds like you are making great progress, keep us informed.  Hopefully I have a smooth surgery as well subject to me agreeing the original price.


----------



## miamian

parachute333 said:


> Hello! Sorry I did not update yesterday because I was exhausted by the time I came back to the hotel. So here it is!
> 
> Day 13:
> Hubs decided I should switch to flats now so we got a pair of running shoes. I’m usually a size 5 but because of my swollen feet I got myself a size 5.5. It was tight but I didn’t want to waste my money on sth I can’t wear back home  the top and side portion of my feet are still very tender so wearing the shoes was painful. It’s the feeling when someone is pressing againsg a bruise. Im not sure if it’s anythng to do with the nerves though...I was walking slowly with the flats but I got used to the pain and did my best to walk as per normal. The good thing is the back of my knees no longer hurt. They are just tight when I sit for more than 15 mins. It’s my feet that makes walking a chore now..feels like the pain is slowly making its way down. Hopefully its a sign of recovery!
> 
> Day 14:
> Went to visit dr park for aspiration. Again, I reminded him to place an ice pack on me! This time he got my hubs to have a look on how an aspiration was done. Hubs’ face was just in shock when dr park showed him how haha..he is supposed to do it on Wed. Hubby is nervous but I’m way more nervous than him :O Dr pulled out about 50ml in total and told me I was doing ok, my left has more fluid than the right. Before wrapping my calves, dr measured my calves. I used to be a 36cm on both side but now I am a 32.5cm on both sides. Gosh..so much pain and agony for th3 3.5cm!! Hopefully it can still go down to a 31 by the end of 2 months.
> 
> Came home to rest. I realized dunking my feet in cold water for 10mins before elevating them also help quite a bit! Walked around dongdaemun for about 3 hours. Still really slow at walking...because of the pain at the top and sides of the feet. Hopefully tmr will be a better day! I’ve added 2 pics of my battered feet.


BEST luck to your recovery!


----------



## parachute333

Hello! Here to update again.

I am exactly 1 month post op! I feel a lot better..my feet is no longer swollen. I think wearing running shoes and walking around helped me quite a bit  

My calves are uneven in size. Right calf is larger than the left calf! I am quite worried so I have emailed in to Dr Park to ask him for help. Mornings are still a little stiff, but once I stretch it out in 2mins, I am good to walk around normally. I miss wearing dresses and shorts but I have to keep my bandage on for another 2 more months ): The scar at the back of my knee is really dark. I am quite fair so the line is pretty obvious. I am going to look for some good scar laser to get rid of it. 

As for the liposuction, I am not totally satisfied because doctor only removed my saddlebags (sides of the thigh) and the back.  I can see a chunk of meat at my front thigh and I am quite upset that I can't wear skinnies. I was being naughty and tried on skinnies to see how I look BUT I still did not manage to achieve what I wanted. My inner thighs are lumpy and slightly wrinkly (like there are shallow folds). I hope the swelling will go down and the lumpiness will disappear soon )':


----------



## parachute333

camber said:


> Dear Parachute
> 
> Sounds like you have had a successful surgery and with not too many tears I think.  Good the hubby thinks it is a good job.  Yes, bananas are definitely good for cramps. Did you drink much pumpkin soup as suggested by others?
> 
> My surgery is confirmed for 26 December.  I asked Dr Park to confirm the price and he had put it up and I reminded him of my quote. That took place this morning and I hope he is going to honour his original price.  He wants cash, can I ask if you paid cash or card.
> 
> I think Bio Oil is meant to be one of the best oil for scars but I have heard also about silicon strips (don't know too much about the silicon strips.
> 
> In UK hot and humid is rarely a problem but it can get hot in summer.  I am glad I am having it done in the winter.
> 
> Sounds like you are making great progress, keep us informed.  Hopefully I have a smooth surgery as well subject to me agreeing the original price.



Hello! I paid via credit card as my credit card allows me to get cash rebates. I was not comfortable bringing over a huge sum of cash by myself. I would also like to add that most clinics in Korea offers tourist tax refunds but Dr Park's clinic doesnt. I was a little bitter about it because it was about 7%. 

Yes I have been using bio oil after my shower everyday but the results are a little minimal! 

Haha yes, you're lucky to have it done during winter!  I hope to hear about your progress!!


----------



## camber

Hi Parachut 

That is good information.  I am not comfortable carrying such a large amount of cash either.  However, when Dr Park gave me the quote - which incidentally has gone up - he offered a 10% discount if I paid cash.  I have been a bit worried about it.


----------



## camber

Parachut are you pleased you went ahead with it.  Do you think you will be able to wear skirts and dresses in the summer and feel confident.


----------



## tsbartels

parachute333 said:


> Hello! Here to update again.
> 
> I am exactly 1 month post op! I feel a lot better..my feet is no longer swollen. I think wearing running shoes and walking around helped me quite a bit
> 
> My calves are uneven in size. Right calf is larger than the left calf! I am quite worried so I have emailed in to Dr Park to ask him for help. Mornings are still a little stiff, but once I stretch it out in 2mins, I am good to walk around normally. I miss wearing dresses and shorts but I have to keep my bandage on for another 2 more months ): The scar at the back of my knee is really dark. I am quite fair so the line is pretty obvious. I am going to look for some good scar laser to get rid of it.
> 
> As for the liposuction, I am not totally satisfied because doctor only removed my saddlebags (sides of the thigh) and the back.  I can see a chunk of meat at my front thigh and I am quite upset that I can't wear skinnies. I was being naughty and tried on skinnies to see how I look BUT I still did not manage to achieve what I wanted. My inner thighs are lumpy and slightly wrinkly (like there are shallow folds). I hope the swelling will go down and the lumpiness will disappear soon )':



Thanks for sharing your PS journey! Sure you will heal well!


----------



## camber

Hi Parachut  I just read your email that you are not happy and your legs are difference sizes - I had missed that update when I asked you about the credit card/cash situation.  Did the doctor come back to you on the reason why?  That is quite worrying.  Also you are not happy with the lipo he did.  I think he has not taken enough care or time.  Has the situation changed or do you still regret it.  It is an horrific op it is just that the girls on here are strong enough to go through it.  Sounds like you wore shorts and dresses before whereas a lot of the girls on here have never wore shorts and skirts as they are too conscience of their calves.   Seems like lots of people recently are not very happy either with the dr in Korea or the dr in Taiwan.


----------



## Bambu

@parachute333 @camber hi guys, from what I’ve read and heard, it will take a while more to tell the final result. At least a couple to a few months more for healing. Isn’t it the same with lipo? I’ve read on here they also mention with lipo it will look and feel lumpy at the beginning of healing and then will even out eventually. But Of course it is Best to check in with the doctor and see what he thinks about it.


----------



## parachute333

6 weeks post op:
@Bambu @camber Yes, I might be a little too anxious about healing. My left leg is still slightly swollen. My right feet is about 90% recovered. I can feel the sides of my feet but I cannot say the same for my left feet. I did an aspiration last Friday on my left leg and only 2ml was extracted. I still feel a little stiffness if i sit for too long and in the morning, but stretching does help. 
My legs get tired after 1.5hrs of walking - I used to be able to walk for 3 to 4 hours non-stop haha!
I will be signing up for some yoga classes soon! Hopefully it can promote better healing 

I went for a post lipo massage last week as I was frantic about my swollen thighs. The masseur wanted me to pay 6000 usd for 10 sessions of post lipo massage. Emailed Dr park about this and he advised me not to do it as its most likely a scam :O I have been self massaging and I went for manual lymphatic massage which is a lot of affordable. The swelling does seem to subside. 
Will be travelling in another 2 weeks' time and I dont want to swell up in the plane again!


----------



## camber

Hi Parachut

Lipo takes a few months to get over.  It is worse than a surgical procedure as it makes you so stiff. I think the stretching will help as well and definitely lipo massage after a few months.  I defo would not pay that amount of money for it, that was definitely a ripoff.  He was taking advantage as you probably appeared anxious so he saw an opportunity.  Do you know how many cm you lost.


----------



## ZHULDYZ

I think walking is best!


----------



## chococatx

@parachute333 @camber 

Im doing the surgery this wednesday. Wish me luck! I’m scared!


----------



## camber

Hi Chococatx

Are you having it done with Dr Park.  Keep us updated as much as possible. I am having it done on 26 Dec.


----------



## camber

Parachut how are things now.  Is the swelling going down and are you are getting used to slight uneven sized calves.


----------



## chococatx

camber said:


> Hi Chococatx
> 
> Are you having it done with Dr Park.  Keep us updated as much as possible. I am having it done on 26 Dec.


Yes Im doing it with Dr. Park. From this forum, I heard he takes more out and I don’t want to go through resurgery.


----------



## Bambu

@parachute333 Hi parachute, haven’t heard from you in a while. Hope everything and your recovery is going well. Please give us some update, thank you so much luv.


----------



## chococatx

Hi guys, the anesthesia is wearing off and beginning to feel soreness. Even with the painkiller injected in my IV.. I will update again soon.


----------



## chococatx

Hi guys, I can’t sleep because of discomfort and pain, so I thought I would update here.

Prepping for surgery: IV stuck on left hand and anesthesiologist came in and stuck a needle in my back. Felt warm and tingly around my legs and thighs.

Surgery: I felt really cold and was shivering. The anesthesiologist held my hand. His hands were warm and nice. Then, I fell asleep.

Post surgery: They wrapped my legs tightly and turned me over, and rolled me into recovery room. I felt so numb from the hip down, and was still shivering as I felt cold.

Post surgery-2hrs: Nurses came in to tell me to move my feet, and tried to get me to the bathroom. It was really difficult because my legs were not listening to my brain as the anesthesia was still in effect. I felt dizzy so I laid on the sofa before trying again. Nurse injected antibiotics in IV, and I felt nauseous and spit into a bucket.

Post surgery-4hrs: Nurse came in to inject painkiller in IV. It stung really badly. Dr. Park came in and asked if I had any questions. I tried to go to the bathroom again. Walked better this time, straight and at good pace. Anesthesia was starting wearing off and I could feel soreness on my right calves. They allowed me to eat at this time, and then I went to the hotel. They told me just rest for today, and keep legs elevated.

Hotel: The anesthesia wore off, and I am currently in pain and discomfort. Worse at walking than before when I was leaving the clinic. Trying to keep my legs elevated..My right leg is asleep and the foot area especially is numb and asleep. I try to wake it back up by massaging and walking, but to no avail  Left leg is also pained but no numbness or falling asleep. Right foot is driving me insane. At the clinic I was able to walk straight. At the hotel, I am walking in pain hunched over, dreading walking to the bathroom. All I’m doing is eating since there’s not much else to do. I feel so fat.. I try to keep my legs elevated, but my right foot is giving me so much trouble as I can’t feel it.

I am going back to the clinic tomorrow morning, and I cannot wait to see if I can get any updates about my legs! Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## camber

Dear Chococatx  stay strong the worst is nearly over.  At least you walked quite soon as you are bound to have little setbacks.  You should have asked for a blanket as I read from another on here they brought her a blanket when she felt cold.  I think it is amazing that so many girls are having it done and even though you dont feel great now and your foot is numb that seems to be a common problem and the nerves usually sort themselves out - nerves are tough old boys that know how to take care of themselves.  Try to eat as many bananas as you can and of course the odd bar of chocolate usually helps to make you feel good.  Keep up the good work and keep us updated.


----------



## chococatx

camber said:


> Dear Chococatx  stay strong the worst is nearly over.  At least you walked quite soon as you are bound to have little setbacks.  You should have asked for a blanket as I read from another on here they brought her a blanket when she felt cold.  I think it is amazing that so many girls are having it done and even though you dont feel great now and your foot is numb that seems to be a common problem and the nerves usually sort themselves out - nerves are tough old boys that know how to take care of themselves.  Try to eat as many bananas as you can and of course the odd bar of chocolate usually helps to make you feel good.  Keep up the good work and keep us updated.


Thank you Camber. Your words are keeping me strong! They gave me a blanket as they saw me shivering. It was weird because the bed was heated, but I couldn't feel the heat. I am eating a lot of bananas! Just been eating all day and night..hopefully the nutrients are used towards healing. I heard Bromelain is good for swelling, and Pentaxyl for scar healing. I've been looking it up online, but I don't know how to get it shipped here in Korea. I will probably ship the Pentaxyl back at home in the US, but I do want to take Bromelain right away. I wonder if the pharmacies here in Korea carry the product.


----------



## Bambu

Hi @chococatx congrats on getting your surgery. I bet you was really scared and nervous anticipating for the day to come and finally you made through it and on your way to recovery! Hang on tight girl as you may read on the forum everything will subside and get better in no time! I’m super excited for you and can’t wait for the day you update us with how good looking your legs is!  stay positive and I’m wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## chococatx

Bambu said:


> Hi @chococatx congrats on getting your surgery. I bet you was really scared and nervous anticipating for the day to come and finally you made through it and on your way to recovery! Hang on tight girl as you may read on the forum everything will subside and get better in no time! I’m super excited for you and can’t wait for the day you update us with how good looking your legs is!  stay positive and I’m wishing you a speedy recovery!



Thank you for your kinds words @Bambu I am now 3 days postop and I feel a lot better. After a day outside standing, walking/limping, and sitting (mostly sitting lol), coming back to the hotel and keeping my legs elevated is helping a lot with circulation, and I can get up and stand much more quickly out from bed without my legs hurting as much as it did with less knee-bending/back-hunching. I am still walking very slowly and walking still hurts a little, but definitely seeing much more improvement. I just remember to tell myself frequency of stretches is better than one long stretch. Stretching hurts a lot behind the knees, but I find it helps significantly in healing and walking. I go back to the clinic in the morning to clean my wounds again and to check on my healing status. And then go for aspiration 1 week from surgery..so in four days.

I think eating a lot has actually helped me heal quickly although my body has gained significant amounts of weight (since I am mainly sitting and lying down most of the time). I am focusing my efforts on eating protein for skin regeneration (wound healing) and for muscle healing as muscle has been cut out and the remaining muscles needs to be stretched for proper function. I actually brought protein bars (No Cow Bars) that have no soy, no dairy, non-GMO from the states to eat since the medication the clinic gives you requires you to stay away from milk products. I’m also eating a lot of fruits like strawberries, oranges and bananas. Back at my home in the US, I have collagen powder that I used to put in my smoothies, so I will probably take that as well when I go back to help with healing.

I find the trickiest thing is finding the right balance when rebandaging after a shower so that it’s not way way toooo tight to cut off blood circulation, but not so loose so that the muscles just float. I try to get it really tight so that my legs take proper shape.

I’m not sure if it’s because I went through pain and discomfort that I want to believe I see a difference in size, but I think I do see reduction. My feet and legs are still swollen and bruised, so I will see after a couple more weeks! I am glad I did it this winter, so that by the time it heals, I can hopefully wear some shorts in the summer! I’ve always had thick chicken leg calves, and it made me look so short and manly. Hopefully, now I can look a bit more lengthy and feminine 

I agree laying in the same position is a bit difficult, so I try to move around a lot. Thank you to the ladies on this forum. Reading on past experiences has helped me so much, and I could not have gone through it without knowing many brave women have gone through the same procedure.


----------



## chococatx

I also want to say that since my feet are so swollen is hurts to walk bare foot without wedges since the foot bends when walking bare foot.

Also, my left leg is not straigtening out from the knees when standing - hopefully this changes as I stretch more.


----------



## camber

Hi Chococatx   -  good stuff seems like you are doing well.  Always like to hear of people on their feet after this sort of experience.  What is the temperature like in Seoul at the moment. Are you managing to work around the shopping areas, and do a bit of sightseeing.


----------



## chococatx

camber said:


> Hi Chococatx   -  good stuff seems like you are doing well.  Always like to hear of people on their feet after this sort of experience.  What is the temperature like in Seoul at the moment. Are you managing to work around the shopping areas, and do a bit of sightseeing.



Hi @camber It is very cold, so I would bring a thick jacket. I can walk but very slowly and limping, so not much. I think it is much better to rest and stretch and walk around at short times.

Both outer sides of my feets are numb with no feeling, so that’s really uncomfortable and I hope the feeling comes back.

But then again, it’s only been three days since surgery.


----------



## parachute333

Hello all! 
Sorry for the lack of updates! 
I am doing ok right now. I still have occasional tightness at the back of my legs in the morning and numbness at the side of my left feet. Other than that, I am normal. My legs are definitely less bulky than before and I can feel that wearing boots is a lot easier  I look good in skinnies now but wearing skirts is still...meh. Maybe it’s just the way my calves are genetically? I look tapered and I don’t find them shapely. They still look thick from the sides. You can DM me for pictures. I lost about 3cm on both sides. 

Lipo on my thighs is alright. Dr park took out fats from the sides of my thighs but not the front - sth which I am not too satisfied with. There’s still a chunk of fats in my front thighs. 

Those who are going through the surgery..best of luck! The first 2 weeks are the worst. It gets so tight and painful when you stretch. But just force yourself to stretch..cus if you don’t, dr park will push you against the wall which is superrrrr painful. 
Try to kill time by watching some dramas and it will take your mind off the surgery. If you are scared of the pain, remind doc to numb your calves with ice before aspiration. It helps a lot if your pain tolerance is low. 

All in all, I would not go through calf reduction again if I had the choice. But since I have already done so, I don’t exactly have a choice haha! As for lipo, I did not regret my decision but I wished dr park had taken out some from my front thighs. Ahhhh well, I’ll def be staying away from invasive procedures for some time!


----------



## Bambu

@camber @chococatx hi ladies, how are you guys doing ? @camber did you went through with your surgery yet? Please guys update us on your progress we would appreciate it so much. Thank you ladies.


----------



## dianna22

Hello girls! 

Haven't posted in a while but followed this forum for probably years! just a girl dreaming of slimmer calves and a practical solution. I was just wondering, those that are from the UK that have travelled to korea for calf reduction, how come you went all that way and didn't try out the PS in Germany who offers calf reduction surgical options? Its A LOT closer. The clinic is called yuveo clinic. His name is Dr Schumann. If anyone has had any contact with this Dr regarding calf reduction, can you let us know what happened/thoughts? I wish people psoted more of their before and afters on here


----------



## Mika0032

parachute333 said:


> Hello all!
> Sorry for the lack of updates!
> I am doing ok right now. I still have occasional tightness at the back of my legs in the morning and numbness at the side of my left feet. Other than that, I am normal. My legs are definitely less bulky than before and I can feel that wearing boots is a lot easier  I look good in skinnies now but wearing skirts is still...meh. Maybe it’s just the way my calves are genetically? I look tapered and I don’t find them shapely. They still look thick from the sides. You can DM me for pictures. I lost about 3cm on both sides.
> 
> Lipo on my thighs is alright. Dr park took out fats from the sides of my thighs but not the front - sth which I am not too satisfied with. There’s still a chunk of fats in my front thighs.
> 
> Those who are going through the surgery..best of luck! The first 2 weeks are the worst. It gets so tight and painful when you stretch. But just force yourself to stretch..cus if you don’t, dr park will push you against the wall which is superrrrr painful.
> Try to kill time by watching some dramas and it will take your mind off the surgery. If you are scared of the pain, remind doc to numb your calves with ice before aspiration. It helps a lot if your pain tolerance is low.
> 
> All in all, I would not go through calf reduction again if I had the choice. But since I have already done so, I don’t exactly have a choice haha! As for lipo, I did not regret my decision but I wished dr park had taken out some from my front thighs. Ahhhh well, I’ll def be staying away from invasive procedures for some time!


Hi parachute333
Can i confirm that the calf reduction u did doesnt make u happy enough because of the shape or reduction of the size? I'll be grateful if you can share me before anf after photos i'm planning to do on this end of january in korea.


----------



## camber

Hi Dianne  
Dr S is a complete waste of time.  Went to Germany hoping I did not have to come to Korea but he talked a lot about calf reduction originating in Germany but only offered lipo.  Complete waste of time.


----------



## parachute333

Hello all,
I have attached the photos here for your reference. Here is my before. My calves were either at 35.5/36cm. Theres a bulge at the back which i hated.


----------



## parachute333

Heres my current at 9 weeks post op.


----------



## Mika0032

parachute333 said:


> Heres my current at 9 weeks post op.
> View attachment 3927018
> View attachment 3927019


Hi 
Thanks alot for the reference. Its not shapely but i guess its because of swelling? I have muscle plus alot of skin on my calves after liposuction hope dr park can do skin removal as well.


----------



## parachute333

Mika0032 said:


> Hi parachute333
> Can i confirm that the calf reduction u did doesnt make u happy enough because of the shape or reduction of the size? I'll be grateful if you can share me before anf after photos i'm planning to do on this end of january in korea.



There definitely is a reduction in my calves just that I am not satified with the shape of my calves. I am not sure if I am still swollen or either that, its just genetic. I have attached photos of before and after in the previous post.


----------



## Mika0032

parachute333 said:


> There definitely is a reduction in my calves just that I am not satified with the shape of my calves. I am not sure if I am still swollen or either that, its just genetic. I have attached photos of before and after in the previous post.


I think you will need to wait 3 months for swelling to go down. When i did liposuction i can see the result 3-4 months after the swelling is completely gone. Hope you have the best result after a few more months!


----------



## dianna22

Thanks Camber. Strange that he wouldn't do muscle reduction. I'm seriously thinking about going with Perry Liu in Los Angeles. He has a website 'calf reduction specialist' dedicated to women with large muscular calves. Has anyone been to him either? any consults? I'm waiting back from an email. X


----------



## camber

Der Diana
I had skype consultation with him $150 and he tries to recommend the new RF nerve blocking method.  To me this is another waste of time as nerves can regenerate and the dr cannot be very precise on the nerves killed off.  Nerves grow back again so the muscle would regenerate. it is another temporary method as far as I am concerned.


----------



## dianna22

Hi Camber,

I Heard back from his staff and they were pushing the radio frequency too. It felt like they were putting me off resection as the email read that you'd be bed ridden for 2 weeks with resection, however after reading many, many stories of people having this, people have been up and walking about day 3/4 (albeit slowly). I asked for before and afters but only got one. I cant believe they dont offer any surgical intervention for calf reduction in the Uk or europe.


----------



## camber

Hi Diane

There is no point in other options.  They would just take the money for eg. RF and  you would have repeat the procedure six months later.  Have to go through the resection if you want permanent result.


----------



## dianna22

I know, I have figured this out myself. Plus would be worried about nerves etc. I just find it difficult to comprehend that there is only a couple surgeons to choose from ( and such a long way away too, and different culture. How big are your calves? ( height/weight?)


----------



## camber

Hi parachute

Just looking at your before and after and that is significant reduction.   May be the light but your scar does not appear bad at all.


----------



## chococatx

Hi guys, Hope everyone's doing well. Thanks so much for sharing your pics @parachute333 
I'm still recovering. Dr. Park aspirated but not much came out, so he said I'm pretty much done and I don't need to do it. It's so weird because the sides of my feet are still numb and are completely purple and dark. The swelling went down though.

I see a difference in the size of my calves, and hoping to shape them out as time goes by using the bandages. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## camber

Hi Chococatx

Thanks for update.  Dr Park aspirated me first time nothing came out, second time it just kept coming  - he was teaching me to do it myself on that occasion   I am going to do it again shortly.  He had to take quite a bit more from my right leg as it was must bigger.  I have had a good recovery with my left leg - obviously smaller - I will try and aspirate in about one hour and keep stretching it anyway. Definitely feel like I need to aspirate the right leg today.  Did a lot of walking yesterday trying to stretch out my right leg and felt it was getting a bit loser and move movement yesterday but it has not been fun.  The sides of my ankles are very sore today - stretching and walking I suppose.  They have been tingling which I hope is a good sign but still dont have full feeling.  Everyone keep in touch especially Chococatx and Parachut - all of us having experienced this..


----------



## camber

sorry meant to say looser not loser


----------



## dianna22

Camber i didnt realise you'd already been through surgery. When did you get this done?


----------



## camber

Hi Chococatz
How are you feeling now.  The sides of my feet hurt  but are not purple.  Think I am getting my right leg moving better but this morning my left leg got stiff.  No option to keep getting against the wall on a regular basis and stretching.  Just glad it is over, they still work and they do seem a lot slimmer.


----------



## dianna22

Hey Camber, please reply to my message


----------



## dianna22

Hi, 

how much is Dr Park charging now for calf reduction? In English pounds if you can? If not I can convert. I went to the bank today for a loan and cant get the one i wanted. ALSO how much did it cost you to stay the week? (accomodation, living costs, food etc)

It would be so helpful if i can get an idea of costs, as this often dictates everything else (sigh)


----------



## camber

Cost just over £5K
Stayed in Kimchee Gangnam as it costs around £25 per night and you have your own room with shower cum toilet basis.  Also TV in room and wifi.  Free breakfast not great but OK.  Best feature underfloor heating was fantastic as it was cold there.  Looked forward to going in at ngith for the underfloor heating.  Did the job and it was two stops to Dr P office.  I was able to walk there even after surgery.  Better to stay two weeks so you can have follow up appointments, wound dressed and aspiration.


----------



## dianna22

Thanks Camber! I really really, really want this, I just wish that therw was soembody else wanting to go and we can go together! I wish I went when you did! My family say its dangerous.. to go alone to korea. But id surely be in my hotel room most of the time? Id hate to do it alone. how are your legs doing camber?


----------



## camber

Hi Diane
I confirm south Korea is a highly civilised country.  It is just the same as walking down any street in the UK except with more South Koreans. There are tours you can do out of Seoul - I would not go on the dematerialisation zone tour i.e. to the border of the North but just stick around Seoul.  You will know the winter Olympics is being held in Seoul shortly and the Foreign Office are not advising against travel there.  I would avoid the Winter Olympic period as it will be very busy and accommodation will get expensive.  I appear to have lost around 4 to 5 cm as the Dr took a lot.  They look like the legs of a woman and not a man training for the six nations rugby season.  I had been lazy doing my stretches and it is not a good idea.  I do stretches regularly now and can walk normally now but as others have said stiff in the morning.


----------



## camber

If you stay at Kimchee they have a kitchen so you may make your own food.  There is a lounge downstairs with TV, table other people will likely chat to you or at least it will feel social.  That is the difference between staying in hostel type accommodation and a hotel - people will talk to you.  If you do stay there speak to Brenda the manager and ask him if he remembers the lady who walked funnily.  He speaks good English and wonder why I was walking so slowly. He would as well if he had done to his legs what I had done.  From the airport take the limo bus to Imperial hotel, driver will tell you were to get off and Kimchee is not far.  If you ask any young person on the street most will speak basic English particularly coming out of the offices etc. I found them very helpful for directions, using the metro etc. When I was going to Kimchee one guy actually carried my bag and took me there. The older people will probably not speak English.  I did not travel much around Seoul but stuck mainly to my area.  There is a MacDonolds and Starbucks of course close by and sometimes in the evening I sat is Starbucks as a lot of people met there in the evening after work and it was a pleasant atmosphere.


----------



## camber

Diane one more tip.  When you come out of arrivals go to information and ask them to write the name of your stop Imperial Hotel and the address of the hostel in Korean.  When you get to Kimchee ask Brendan to write out the name Gangnam Gu Office (your stop)  and the stop for Dr P - can remember what it is called but it is two stops on Line 7.  Hold on to the Korean spellings it will help you if you need to ask for directions.  Also Kimchee will call a cab if you want to on the first few days which will cost no more than £2 to £3 to Dr P office.


----------



## dianna22

Thanks!

That's very helpful. I will be able to look back and read these again in the future 

What were your original calf measurements? I would be very pleased with that loss. I looked back at some posts and saw you went 26th december, so about 5 weeks post op right? How long do you have to bandage them 24/7 for?

Its a shame more people aren't posting on here.

Thanks again


----------



## dianna22

Is there anyone else interested in getting this procedure actively using the forum? Im very interested in going over and getting this done, but would love someone to go with. I'm from the UK but if your not we could still meet there. Would be good to be able to support each other.


----------



## QueenF

happychallenger said:


> I have been emailing dr Jong back and forth about going back to see him for a revision this winter. If anyone is going to see dr jong in December please let me know!


Hey, I saw that you are going back in December for a revision, how has things been? Are the results much better this time? I am considering the same as I really don't see much of a difference in circumference.


----------



## christy2

dianna22 said:


> Is there anyone else interested in getting this procedure actively using the forum? Im very interested in going over and getting this done, but would love someone to go with. I'm from the UK but if your not we could still meet there. Would be good to be able to support each other.


Hi Diane, I haven't posted on here for ages and I'm planning to do the op, the issue holding me back is travelling alone, I'm from the uk too.  I'm looking to visit Taiwan, have you definitely decided on Korea?


----------



## Mika0032

Hello
I am planning to do the surgery end of February to Korea. Let me know if you girls want to join ♡


----------



## Julia A

Hi all!  
After a year, I have finally persuaded my parents to let me have this surgery ! I am so excited, it is crazy haha 
I have arranged with Dr. Park to have the surgery on Mid may this year. If anyone who sees this message is having/would like to have the surgery around this period, and would like a recovery-buddy, please feel free to contact me !  
I am a university student, from Singapore


----------



## Julia A

Btw, i have started preparing the list of things to pack for the surgery, and would like to share with everyone who is interested ! It is pretty hard to find surgery-packing information online, as most people seems to be getting facial surgery and the things they pack could be slightly different from what we pack for the calf-reduction surgery (i think haha). 
Anyways, i have look through forums and blogs regarding surgery, and have assembled this following list of things that i would personally pack for the surgery. Please feel free to add on/ shorten the list for your own individual needs. I am planning to stay in Korea for a month, hence i would rather over-pack than under-pack haha. 

1. Plum juice -- very very effective in helping with constipation problem after surgery
2. supplementary meal - in case of poor appetite after the surgery 
3. ice pack and heating pad - to help with the swelling or bruising, i am preparing this just in case. 
4. Sinecch medicine - essential. To help with the bruising 
5. bromelain - pineapple extract. Pineapple and pumpkin seems to be highly recommended for post-surgery care 
6. vitamin c and zinc vitamin pills
7. loose pants/ flowy long skirts/ loose dress 
8. load up on pumpkin-related food,  Korea convenient stores seems to sell pumpkin porridge.
9. scar-healing cream 
10. good probiotics, yogurt. 
11. knee guard - In case of weakness in the legs, which could maybe put strain on the knee (?) 
12. 2 inch wedges that can fit swollen feet/ ankle 
13. 30-40mm compression stocking - Dr. Park seems to be providing one for his patient, but i would prefer to prepare another one so that i can alternate the stocking. 
14. Small backpack - for the overnight stay at OZ clinic after surgery  

I have also read online, to prevent taking too much vitamin E and any blood-thinning medicine after the surgery. I am not a medical/pharmacy student, hence i am not too sure of the accuracy of this information. But i will just share it incase!


----------



## soosiq

dianna22 said:


> Is there anyone else interested in getting this procedure actively using the forum? Im very interested in going over and getting this done, but would love someone to go with. I'm from the UK but if your not we could still meet there. Would be good to be able to support each other.


Hi Diana
This is something I have thought about doing(am from the UK too), as one of my calves is bigger than the other and it makes me so self-conscious I don't wear skirts and dresses. However, at the moment I am considering jaw surgery and would definitely do this first and get that recovery out the way as it can be a hellish one!
I didn't use to have such big calves. Some of it is fat, but the bit I hate most is the muscle - especially in the bigger right one - I can tell it's muscle by standing on tiptoes. It is so ugly. Even though there would still be some chubbiness from the fat, I'd still be way happier! 

I would consider doing one calf at a time, to make recovery easier, but not sure if the surgeons would recommend this.

 I haven't measured them yet, as I'm sure I'll be horrified , but must do. What are your measurements?


----------



## Mika0032

parachute333 said:


> Heres my current at 9 weeks post op.
> View attachment 3927018
> View attachment 3927019


Hi Dear
How things are going? are you recovering well? Update us if you have time ya. Thanks alot!


----------



## dianna22

I am sorry I have not posted in a few weeks. I didnt get any notifications that anyone had posted on this forum. I am very glad to see that it is getting more active again!

Camber, can you update us on your journey? 
So, here is a bit more about ME. My calves are about 16 inches (around 40 cm)
This has most definitely, 100% had an impact on my life. Feeling self conscious.. limiting what i wear substantially.. It is the outer muscle which bulges out for me. I am 5ft 4 and quite slim frame. I do feel out of proportion.

I have been considering this, and using this forum for YEARS. I just need to do it now! So im from the UK, and after reading LOADS of posts, most people tend to lean towards Dr park. I feel like hes probably done alot more of these surgeries. I just looked ay old emails from Dr Jong, and he said, in truth, he only does about 10 of the calf surgeries a year. He said there were only about 5-10 cases of Caucasian people that he had treat. This email was september 2016. This does worry me slightly, as Dr park has probably done about 1000 of these operations by now? THOUGHTS?

I would love to get 3-4cm off my calves.I have tried botox, and although that line of muscle definition softens, the outline of my overall calf does not! The scar does not scare me, more so the recovery. I stretch my calves every morning anyway, so dont think this would be an issue. maybe more so having to be bandaged for 3 months? considering I don't intend telling my friends/bf. OH and ofcourse actually going over there! I would really want to go with someone who is getting the surgery too.

AS a final note, anyone reading this that is in recovery, PLEASE do reply and update us all of how your legs are! this would be greatly appreciated!

xoxo


----------



## camber

Hi Diane  my legs are getting less stiff now only in the morning.  Can walk without limp on the right leg, the left leg recovered like a tropper.  Dr Park will give you stockings which you can wear out and they just look like regular tights.  I actually think they are better than the bandages which are a bit 1920s way of doing it. Also with the stockings they hold the legs in a smoother position whereas the bandages you have to have skill to bandage the leg evenly.  The bandages leave big red tracks on your legs and make them itchy.  I am sticking with the stockings during the day and bandage at night.  
I would not consider Dr J  at all as he does not take enough but has apparently good bedside manners.  There have been a few girls on here who went to Dr J and they have not been happy but some have put a 'brave face' on it.  Some are going back for revision surgery at a further cost of £3K.  Well I would not go back there I would go somewhere else.
Apparently Dr J is a sculpture which is great if your legs are not that big but if you risk getting signed up with a nearest rugby team as you walk the streets then you need to go to South Korea .

I would rather have a Dr who said to me give me the money and lie down and then for him to do a good job as someone who had good bedside manners. Good bedside manners don't make slim calves.  .


----------



## Mika0032

Hi camber,
 As far as i remember you are post op 1 month right? hows is the size reduction? can you see the differences? 



camber said:


> Hi Diane  my legs are getting less stiff now only in the morning.  Can walk without limp on the right leg, the left leg recovered like a tropper.  Dr Park will give you stockings which you can wear out and they just look like regular tights.  I actually think they are better than the bandages which are a bit 1920s way of doing it. Also with the stockings they hold the legs in a smoother position whereas the bandages you have to have skill to bandage the leg evenly.  The bandages leave big red tracks on your legs and make them itchy.  I am sticking with the stockings during the day and bandage at night.
> I would not consider Dr J  at all as he does not take enough but has apparently good bedside manners.  There have been a few girls on here who went to Dr J and they have not been happy but some have put a 'brave face' on it.  Some are going back for revision surgery at a further cost of £3K.  Well I would not go back there I would go somewhere else.
> Apparently Dr J is a sculpture which is great if your legs are not that big but if you risk getting signed up with a nearest rugby team as you walk the streets then you need to go to South Korea .
> 
> I would rather have a Dr who said to me give me the money and lie down and then for him to do a good job as someone who had good bedside manners. Good bedside manners don't make slim calves.  .





camber said:


> Hi Diane  my legs are getting less stiff now only in the morning.  Can walk without limp on the right leg, the left leg recovered like a tropper.  Dr Park will give you stockings which you can wear out and they just look like regular tights.  I actually think they are better than the bandages which are a bit 1920s way of doing it. Also with the stockings they hold the legs in a smoother position whereas the bandages you have to have skill to bandage the leg evenly.  The bandages leave big red tracks on your legs and make them itchy.  I am sticking with the stockings during the day and bandage at night.
> I would not consider Dr J  at all as he does not take enough but has apparently good bedside manners.  There have been a few girls on here who went to Dr J and they have not been happy but some have put a 'brave face' on it.  Some are going back for revision surgery at a further cost of £3K.  Well I would not go back there I would go somewhere else.
> Apparently Dr J is a sculpture which is great if your legs are not that big but if you risk getting signed up with a nearest rugby team as you walk the streets then you need to go to South Korea .
> 
> I would rather have a Dr who said to me give me the money and lie down and then for him to do a good job as someone who had good bedside manners. Good bedside manners don't make slim calves.  .


----------



## dianna22

Thanks Camber,

I 100% agree. I would rather someone do a good job than have bedside manners. What do your legs look like without the bandages/stockings? Have you worn skinny jeans? AND finally.. do you think you can post pictures?  I imagine your legs will still be a bit swollen at this point?

It is like 3-4 months off summer here so wondering when the best time is to get the surgery.. im a bit clueless in how much the after care/healing process is going to effect my day to day life. I guess in my head I feel like it would be huge but then again.. I think im being dramatic!!


----------



## camber

Hi Dianna
I have definitely lost a lot of muscle.  My legs are not that swollen but I a bit of fat at the time (I did ask Dr P to take that off but he didn't but he was employed to take the muscle anyway which he has..  Not ready for the pictures yet.  The main recovery is the stretches you have to stretch every day. Have to get my head around losing a bit of weight.  I had the surgery in winter because I felt in summer the banadages would be too hot.  I think now the Seoul winter was a bit too cold and February or March would be fine to get the surgery done.  You can wear the stockings in the summer and you can go out sometimes without them but bandage up at night.


----------



## dianna22

Hey Camber,

Yeah I know what you mean, ideally id like to lose some weight before booking flights and going through. I think the first month id be very diligent with the bandages day and night but after that it would be nice if you go out without them now and then. have you tried jogging/running yet? Have you tried wearing different clothes yet that you normally wouldn't pre operation? 

x


----------



## dianna22

Still not much traffic through this thread. If anyone plans or wants to get this done with Dr Park, please private message me, espescially if your from UK. We can go together!??


----------



## amici1992

Hi everyone. Flying in tonight to have consultation Thursday and surgery itself Friday. Will update regularly!


----------



## Lisa0708

@amici1992 congrats for taking that big step. Thank you in advance for keeping us updated on your surgery and progress.


----------



## chococatx

Is anyone still numb on the ankle area? It's been four months and I'm kind of worried the feeling will never come back O_O


----------



## teletubbiepho

Pilates is known to lengthen those muscles so they look leaner and more slender.


----------



## camber

Hi Choc

Yes I had it done at the same time as you and ankles still numb.  I read it takes around 1 year for feeling to come back.  Dr P had said one month but I did not quite believe that at the time.  Sometimes I feel sensation and hope it is good sign but skin still numb.  Are you happy with results.  I think mine are going up and down.  Not sure if I am having compensatory hyperatropy or it is swelling from the days activity.  Anyway think will have to give it at least six months for the situation to stablise.


----------



## camber

Hi Amici

Did you have it done.  You have not updated.  If you are like me you will be in a room trying to deal with pain and stretching as much as you can.  Would be good to hear.

Pilates do not work when genetics are involved.


----------



## amici1992

Hi everyone! I am finally in a good enough psychological place to share.

*Day -1 - Arrival*
I arrived at noon on Thursday and my appointment was at 3pm. My guesthouse called Gold Hill Guesthouse should be a 5-8min walk from the Oz Clinic so I used the directions my host provided. The airport limousine 6009 cost around $13 and was an ok ride. Except I got down two further stops so I had to walk under the heat with all my luggage for a while. A man actually sensed my confusion and I showed him the printed paper I had with the clinic's address and telephone number. He called them for me and I made it there in another 10min or so. 
When I arrived, they had me change into a robe. She took my blood then I finally met Dr. Park as he took pictures of my calves from some angles. Then we sat down and he talked me through many things that I have already heard over and over from reading this forum lol. But of course I had to pay attention. Then he said it costs more because the pictures I sent are of course a little different from real life. I then paid a cash deposit to get ride of the risky $$ in my purse. My surgery will be the next day at 3pm.
After checking in, I spent the rest of the night trying to find a Citibank atm that would dispense that much cash for me. No luck. I was still upset at the $500~ loss I would have by paying via card. I did not buy food that night. Instead, I ate some cheese bread with peanut butter that came free in the guesthouse at around 7pm, as I was supposed to fast by midnight. 

Lessons from my mistakes on this day:

Get off at SINSA bus station if you arrive via airport limousine
Having a wifi egg is worth the extra expense
Withdraw the full amount before traveling because even though ATMs are everywhere, they dispense a limited amount.
Stock up on food before surgery.


----------



## amici1992

*Day 0 - Surgery*
I arrived at the clinic at 10, and immediately after getting in a robe was asked to pay. I wanted to ask if Dr. Park can give me until Monday but it didn't seem like an option just with how sternly the nurse asked for it. Now I understand from backreading why another patient found the vibe to be rude at some point lol. Dr. Park took pictures again and sat me down again. I'll be honest, we never discussed the actual cm shrinkage because I guess we both understood that any shape improvement will be good for me. My calves are muscular like a soccer player's, and I am also short at 5'0. Over the years of my athleticism, it has gotten less presentable in skirts or shorts or dresses. 
Then came the prep. The anesthesiologist had me in fetal position and despite not being scared with needles, I still flinched at his poke. He then rubbed we cold cotton ball on my upper body and lower body to compare sensation and make sure it kicked in. They flipped me and asked if I wanted to sleep and I said yes. However, I still woke up maybe few minutes before it was over. I didn't think it was creepy, I just felt light tugging at my calf. I was not fully awake at this point, just barely conscious. 
In the recovery room I fell asleep and woke up now at 2pm. Yes there was pain and tightness, but the overwhelming feeling was loss of circulation on my feet. The nurses had me walk to the bathroom so so clumsily and urged me to really try to pee. Nothing came out first try. Second try a little. Then coming back, I finally spoke up against all their sternness and said my right leg needed to be loosened up just for one frickin minute because the tightness was extreme. The nurses obliged and immediately, the blood flowed to my feet and I felt better, albeit still in pain. Also I was allowed to drink only around 3:30pm. At 5pm, I was discharged. Since my hotel is close and no taxi will agree to take me, so Dr. Park drove me. Honestly don't know how I made it to my room.
That night was the worst night in my life. Easily 10/10 pain, 10/10 discomfort. I had to pee in my garbage can because I couldn't walk to the bathroom. Thankfully, the guesthouse was private enough since only one other mother-daughter team was next door. I wanted to cry but no tears were really coming out. It was just pure excruciating pain. I was still conscious about my painkiller intake (I brought advil with me, plus the 3 that Dr. Park provided) because I was scared of overdoing it. I still slept about 6-7 hours but definitely not continuous. I never slept more than 2hrs at a time.

Lessons from today:

SPEAK UP!
BE BRAVE!
Bring Ibuprofen just in case.


----------



## amici1992

*Day 1 - Post-op*
My host brought me pumpkin soup and hard boiled eggs for breakfast. I then realised I had my first 36hr fast in my life since my last meal was 7pm of Day -1. I then had her help me get a cab to my appointment that afternoon, but again she said no cabs will take me so I had to wait for Dr. Park to fetch me. Pain I would say is still 8.5-9. Walking is a huge ordeal. I took an umbrella from the lobby to use as a cane, and even then I walked like a 90 year old witch. 
During my first visit, the nurse got a little upset because I loosened my bandages. Well, I had to otherwise I couldn't sleep but I understand why they are very stern. I then did my first stretching which was as painful as anybody on this thread had described. My ears felt hot from all the pain but I still tried my best. After that, Dr. brought me back to guesthouse. 
The rest of the day I just watched Netflix while keeping my feet elevated. Pain did not change all day from 8.5-9. I borrowed a bunch of other pillows, but my bed was becoming to be very uncomfortable. It was a guesthouse after all, and looking back I think it was the right decision for the first couple days because the host can attend to you so much more personally. 

*Day 2 - Post-op*
My spirits were completely down starting that morning. It had started to rain all day so everything was gloomy. I felt so low because I was so different from my normal self: very active, social, self-sufficient, etc. I wanted and needed fresh air, but couldn't go out. Also my room was basement level so very little sunlight peeking in. It was soul crushing to experience pain doing the most basic thing--walking! I wasn't (and will never) feel regret over undergoing the surgery but more of fear that I will have a hard time going back to my life. I did not tell anyone except for two friends. It worried me to not experience Seoul at all, to come back with a limp and people will ask, to have to hide my bruises from my mom, and also from the person I'm dating. I was really at my most vulnerable. I re-read a lot of posts here and was shocked at how others were able to walk/tour as early as day 3, while I kept dreading having to go to the bathroom.
During the afternoon, I had my host order Mcdonald's for me. I ate my first real-ish meal, then went back to sleep. Pain was 8-8.5.

Lessons from today:

Bring anything and everything that will help you keep busy and in a better mood during your downtime. 
Establish at least a two-person support system before you leave, ESPECIALLY if you are going alone. I consider myself very strong-footed but it is a very heavy mental ordeal.


----------



## amici1992

Taking a break guys, I will write again later


----------



## camber

Hi Amici
Stay strong it is all so familiar.  Just concentrate on your stretches, bandages and follow up.  Just buy some post cards but do not stress out too much about Seoul.  The buses are cheap and you can buy a card at the newsagents, put money on and take a look around on the buses.  I could not actually find the tour bus but I believe there are touristy tours. When I was there it was very cold and overcast which added to the soul destroying experience. In my guesthouse there was underfloor heating and that just made my stay so much better and I looked forward to it on a cold night.  I did go out but it was not pleasant and very difficult.  Loads of odd looks.  Are you staying for two weeks.  You need that for follow ups and to be close to the Dr in case anything goes wrong.  I agree on the reception but who cares she is not doing the surgery and we did not go to see her - I know the receptionist you are talking about.  Not a charmer but give me the money and fast.


----------



## amici1992

camber said:


> Hi Amici
> Stay strong it is all so familiar.  Just concentrate on your stretches, bandages and follow up.  Just buy some post cards but do not stress out too much about Seoul.  The buses are cheap and you can buy a card at the newsagents, put money on and take a look around on the buses.  I could not actually find the tour bus but I believe there are touristy tours. When I was there it was very cold and overcast which added to the soul destroying experience. In my guesthouse there was underfloor heating and that just made my stay so much better and I looked forward to it on a cold night.  I did go out but it was not pleasant and very difficult.  Loads of odd looks.  Are you staying for two weeks.  You need that for follow ups and to be close to the Dr in case anything goes wrong.  I agree on the reception but who cares she is not doing the surgery and we did not go to see her - I know the receptionist you are talking about.  Not a charmer but give me the money and fast.


Thank you for your kind words! This happens to be the most challenging ordeal of my life and it means a lot that you still reach out to us in the process. I myself will do my part in sharing as much as i can, and also keeping in touch with any activity in this thread. I've undergone arm, thigh and knee liposuction last year in September but the recovery process was so different! Anyway, I will write again in a while. Again @camber I really really appreciate you. For all the lurkers, past and current patients in this forum, you can rely on me to answer questions I promise to be there with you in spirit.


----------



## parachute333

Hello Amici, 

Congrats on being so brave! 
The first 10 days will be horrible and you’ll probably think you’re never gonna get better. Don’t worry, you will. It gets better by the day. I was so upset that I was crying the first few days thinking what have I done to myself. 

Stretching really helps. So do your stretches because dr and the nurses will not hesitate to push you against the wall. That is going to hurt so bad. 

I hope you get well soon! Things will get better


----------



## amici1992

Thank you so much!!! You are all instantly sisters to me. I am thriving on your kind words and concern


----------



## amici1992

*Day 3 - Post-op*
I was in better spirits. I chose to walk to the clinic in the rain. A walk that would normally take 8-10mins. became a full 35min walk. The nurses changed my bandages and again reprimanded me for loosening it up. But I explained it was really a problem when I sleep. Then after, I met up with a person in this forum at the mall. I was fine because I used the umbrella as a cane. But after we had dinner, walking became increasingly unbearable so I had to call it a night. I was so happy we met up, and we did make plans to see each other again but I knew the moment I got home that it would be very difficult to keep those plans. My feet got so swollen after all the walking, I can’t imagine going anywhere having to keep up. 
I woke up that night extremely uncomfortable. The worst part is that I was getting brain fog as well. When I got home 5pm, I crashed in bed and woke up around 8:30, feeling drunk with a migraine. I couldn’t find a comfortable position to sleep at all. I made a snap decision to move to a fancier hotel for the rest of my trip. It really had to be done. I spent the night spacing out my ibuprofen intake just to manage the pain in both my feet, calves and head. Another bad night.

*Day 4 - Post-op*
My only plan for the day was to move hotel. I notice a pattern in me: waking up in the morning and walking around my own room and the guesthouse, I feel immense pain and discomfort that I can’t imagine leaving for anywhere. However after a few hours, it gets more bearable. It’s not painless to walk, but I can manage. My pace is slower than a grandma for sure. But I keep my head up so even if people look, they just think I have a sprain or something. 
Also, it’s hard to find a balance with stretching and pain management. I feel like I am making my headache worse when I stretch, because every stretch is so painful that my ears feel hot and my heart rate speeds up. It aggravates the brain fog and my whole mood. But I must do it. I stayed in my new hotel the rest of the day, feeling very pleased with my decision. Even though my trip already had unexpected expenses with being upcharged, and having to pay with card, I still felt I should be kind to myself and put my comfort as priority. Pain is now at 8, and I still sleep in increments of 2-3hrs.


Lessons from today:

If you can go outside, do it. Even just for a while. Even if you are walking 1 step per 30 seconds. It is worth it to get fresh air. However, don’t overdo. Be mindful that you will pay for consequence that night.
Brain fog/tension headache may happen. This is what I found super debilitating, like I was getting sick. Get sunlight, stay hydrated and take naps.


----------



## amici1992

*Day 5 - Post-op*
I had another check-up at 1:30. Throughout the morning, I still had a migraine but it went away when I stepped outside. So maybe it had to do with just not getting fresh air or any physical activity lol. I was late because of traffic, and my host from guesthouse messaged me on Whatsapp saying the clinic called her. It feels nice to be looked after like that. My first aspiration, and right calf stung. I then felt instantly lighter and put me in better mood. Nurse helped me get a cab to Myeongdong so I can do some shopping. My heels were killing me the whole time but I powered through. Looking back, I really can't imagine the distances I walked at such a snail pace. And every step was uncomfortable. I went home after 2.5hrs walking.
Tip for cabs: always have Hangul spelling of destinations at hand. My hotel has a free device you can take that you can use maps with, call and browse web so I survived without wifi egg. I went home to swollen feet again, but better than Monday. Pain 7.5-8.5.

*Day 6 - Post-op*
I had one goal that day which is to buy nice souvenir for new boyfriend (who knows nothing about this, and I'm dreading having to meet with bruises and a limp still). Another point of discussion is my appetite: I have only had the willpower to eat one meal or one meal and some snacks during the day. Of course this has to do with activity level but I'm sure if I had a friend with me, I should have eaten better like bananas, eggs, etc. 
First time to wear my Adidas, so I spent 2-5pm walking in flat rubber shoes extremely slowly. My heel felt much better, but I went home to painful jabs at back of knee. It felt like my calf was going to explode out of the bandages. The moment I set my heel to the floor to try to get to the toilet, an electric pain would jolt up til my knee. It was horrible. I don't know if this is the day 5-6 regeneration people talk about, or just an effect of walking in flat shoes for first time post-op. I also thought I was bandaging it wrong because maybe it was hitting incision site too tightly, causing the jabs. In any case, I made it through the night back to crouching to the toilet and taking painkiller.
With my headaches gone, pain concentrated again at legs now back at 8.5-9. I had bought Tylenol 500 the day before at Boots but realized Ibuprofen is better because it helps with swelling. Anyway, I had to take twice because the pain was bad enough to wake me up. 

Lessons from today:

My surgery is not obvious if not for my walking. My calf is shapelier even with bandages under the stretchy leggings I brought. I was not shy about stretching in random places or putting my feet up in restaurant (discreetly as I can, but still obvious) because nobody knows me anyway lol
Pack Ibuprofen, not Tylenol
Get a hotel with premium bedding (duvet). At first the expense seems silly, but during this challenging couple days you do deserve to be comfortable.


----------



## camber

Sounds like you are getting over it or at last used to it.  I went to Myeogdong as well but it was just another shopping street.  I had brought Ibuprofen but ran out and had to use Tylenol.


----------



## dianna22

Thanks for your day by day diary, where are you from? Im from the UK and hoping to get this. I just think it sounds so mentally draining. My calves is all i think about but I dont know how i'd ever get through the process!!!!! camber how are your legs doing!?? It is reassuring to know that nobody would know you've had the surgery if it werent for slow walking though.

xxxxx


----------



## amici1992

*Day 7 - Post-op, last day in Seoul*
What a bittersweet day! I woke up thinking I cannot effin walk. I might have to call Dr. Park, have the team take a cab to me, because really pain was back up to solid 9. Nevertheless, I took it one breath at a time, took a shower, dressed up, took meds, blow-dried my hair and by the time I went outside I was feeling better. The power of the mind really is important. I got to clinic very early because I was trying to beat traffic.
Dr. Park showed me how to aspirate and I got nauseous while watching. I felt the need to throw up and got lightheaded to the point of almost fainting so I lied down. When I got back up I asked, did that happen because of liquid loss? And he said, no it's because you saw the blood. We both laughed lol. He finally mentioned measurements: 39 initial, down to 36.5, and potentially lower. But again, I'm not going to obsess over numbers because like I said, things fit better now even with bandages so I can only imagine getting more pleased as swelling goes down and eventually gone completely.
On my way out there was a girl getting ready for surgery and she was Korean. I held her hand before she went in and told her be strong. I'm not sure how I would do if I did this with a buddy... I think the pain and emotional labor I felt was a private affair. Anyway, pain was at a stable 7.5 but I asked for more painkillers because I was scared of getting extreme pain during long flight home. We said our goodbyes at the elevator. Pain stable at 7, down from 9 that morning. 

*Day 7.5 - Post-op, travel day *
Oh my lord. Brace yourself if you are going home early as I did. I requested wheelchair service, and it was good to be priority everywhere but the seat itself is not that comfortable. My legs jutted at a 90 degree angle, when I feel much better elevated. It really sucked. I counted down every hour of my 2hr and 13hr flight. In China, they started asking tips so I was able to rid my remaining KRW. Then when I hung out at the lounge during my 5hr layover I was told by staff there is a bed I can elevate my legs. But she also asked for tip lol. So I stayed there then. Beijing airport did not have aircondition at the time so it was very uncomfortable. 
My 13hr flight I had an empty seat beside me. I spent most of the time with my legs on the tray of that empty seat, with pillows under my knees lol. Lady on other side is caucasian so it was nice we can talk. I told her the surgery and she was impressed, even offering me Ambien. I decided on tylenol PM instead, and that gave me like 3hrs of sleep. I got up as often as I could to stretch, but just being in a wildly uncomfortable position made pain go up to 8. In any case, I made it. I can't believe I was able to get home.
Walking is still slow and hella obvious limp, so I hope for next two days before I get back to work, swelling will go down. I don't know if I can fit into rubber shoes even. My feet have been like elephants since day 1, and fluctuates but never back to normal. 
Another thing, my bruises are starting to get ripe meaning they are sore. I experienced same when I had liposuction but I had less swelling then. Now what adds to my discomfort besides the tight bandages is that my feet are ballooned up and my bruises are sore. Pain is now 7, discomfort 7. 

Lessons from today:

Prepare for upcoming flight by packing painkillers, having comfortable shoes, somethign to sleep with
Ask for wheelchair service and extra pillows, and seat next to an empty one if possible
You might think you are not squeamish around blood,  but you won't know for sure until it is in front of you! I can watch a lot of gore but the reaction to seeing aspiration was so involuntary. I now understand in movies and shows why cops will vomit after seeing a crime scene lol.
Dr. Park said best if a friend will do it for me 
Have sinecch, bromelain, and lots of water for your recovery


----------



## dianna22

Are you from the UK? please post photos when you can  we havent had photos in ages on here! camber are you ready for photos yet? how are your calves doing? x


----------



## amici1992

dianna22 said:


> Are you from the UK? please post photos when you can  we havent had photos in ages on here! camber are you ready for photos yet? how are your calves doing? x



No, I am from US! Yes I do plan on posting photos when results are semi-noticeable. Are you planning on going for surgery anytime soon?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## amici1992

Day 8 - Post-op
So I got in midnight the night before, changed into flowy jammies and watched some tv before dozing off at 2am. Walking was still painful, and now that I was around family there was no hiding it. My brother fortunately settled with just questioning once “what’s wrong with your feet?” which I replied “it’s just swollen.” But my mom, one look and she knew, although she thinks it was liposuction since nobody knows about muscle resectioning unless u tell them lol. She did not pry. I almost cried! She is a doctor herself, so her questions are mostly about how I am recovering vs. why I did it. 
Anyway, even in my own bed I could not sleep straight. My jetlag is still severe. So I napped twice until about 4pm I chose to get up. I stretch when I can but the back of my knee is painful when my heel is flat. Walking around apartment is still hard. I ate more today than in the last 10 days and my mom noticed I lost weight lol. 
Then around 7pm the guy I am dating asked me to come over. No way, with all my bruises and my limp it was impossible. But I managed to convince him that my feet swell when I am super jetlagged so we can’t fool around much lol but I got up showered and went to see him. I kept my sinecch bromelain and ibuprofen in my bag in case I slept over. He didn’t inquire further and my bruises and big feet were well hidden under leggings and socks. 
Another piece of advice, even when it is a struggle you should try to do normal stuff again. It really lifted my spirits to be having dinner around family, and then seeing person I am dating, as if no big deal, I am just sick from travels. I now believe a lot of the psychological and mental hardship came from the perceived loneliness of traveling undergoing surgery and recovering ALONE, but again I also believe I needed my privacy in those trying times. I might be ashamed in another person’s presence even if they are aware of the whole ordeal. Perhaps if I was married or was best friends with someone undergoing the same exact surgery then it would be a different story. Pain that day morning was 8.5 down to 7.5 that evening.

Day 9 - Post-op
I slept over his place in a very uncomfortable position. Still super jetlagged so I got up even with less than 5hr of sleep I feel rested. I force myself to stretch and walk to his bathroom. The pain is dull now but striking heel still puts jolty pressure in back of my knees. 
THEN! HERE IS EXCITING PART! After breakfast and a lot lot lot of stretching, pain has now dulled to a good level 6.5-7!!!! I’M ECSTATIC!!! The usually worst part which is getting up and putting feet flat on the floor now is super manageable. I am happy. Tomorrow I go back to work and I want to still take it slow since I live in new york and my commute is a good 20-30min combined walking. My feet are still swollen and my bruises are for sure dark but for the first time I am super happy and hopeful.
And as I kept repeating, my calves even with bandages look 2x better than what they used to be. I stare at it many times to lift my spirits. I will make sure to adhere to post-op care instructions as best as I can even at work.

Thank you ladies for your support. I will continue to update in coming days. Even if some pain will return, i will remember the memory of today and be hopeful. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dianna22

Thank you so much for your detailed updates!! Its great! 

Yes planning on going for surgery with him but maybe in a few months, need to get some money together and get timing right. I put alot of emphasis on recovery and not being able to do much so its great to hear you are back doing normal stuff/noone would be none the wiser only 8 days post op. Apart from your limp ofcourse.


----------



## miame44

kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?


Botox is the best and safest way. And see the result right away.


----------



## amici1992

*Day 9.5 - Post-op*
After writing that post, I spent the morning stretching more. Then in the afternoon, went down to go foodshopping at my snail's pace. Overall pain is now manageable 3, but I will start differentiating with walking pain which for that day was a 7. Best part about that night: my first 8hr uninterrupted sleep since night of surgery.

*Day 10 - Post-op, back to work!*
I woke up in the same oh-my-lord tight and hard to walk pain thinking I should definitely just work from home. Mornings really are a biatch. I am from NYC and the idea of walking to the subway, going up and down the tracks and standing up for the ride is waaay too much this early. I decide to shower, get dressed and see how I feel. Once my joints are warmed up, I feel energized. I took an uberpool to work. Thankfully I have 50% off discount this week so that was a godsend. Then at work, I am feeling so good EXCEPT for the fact that I walk like a zombie and its super noticeable. I don't even avoid stretching every 30-45mins because it has now become necessary, lest I want my next time getting up to be more agonizing. I spit a story about tearing my calf and nobody bats an eye lol. But it is getting old to tell. Then after work, bf picked me up so we can have dinner at his place. So I had to ride the subway with him. Holy ****!! Taking an uber that morning was best decision ever. I now see I CANNOT go down stairs properly. Also, what makes walking slow more difficult is when somebody is there walking with you and I'm trying my best to keep up and not look weird. 
So yes, going back to work is possible I would say even yesterday, day 9. Just the whole commuting part is a nightmare. I cannot imagine being in subway both morning and afternoon where I have no seat and then people might step on me or push me and I will just topple over lol. Nobody likes slow people on the subway. Also it might help if I am visibly disabled but my bandages are so unnoticeable under slacks. My slippers and my limp may be a good clue but most people just walk past me. I'm not self conscious on the sidewalk at all because there's nothing to see after they take one look and it registers that oh this girl is injured and cannot walk properly.

*Lessons:*

Bring comfy FLAT and PLATFORM shoes wherever you go
Stretch religiously
Take it easy on the walking. Standing for more than 3mins hurts, walking is fine except the heel gets tired so much more easily because it holds all the pressure. 
Buy an umbrella for a cane if you need
Take 20mins every morning to loosen your calves up


----------



## Julia A

hi amici1992 ! 
Thank you so much for posting about your recovery process here! I am flying to korea next sunday for my surgery  ... real mix of emotions here! Please continue to keep us updated  
-Julia


----------



## dianna22

Thanks for posting 
One of the things that is stopping me from booking is not being able to see more before and after pics on the website. Does anyone else feel like this? There isnt many, and the best are sure to be on there. Julia what are your measurements? xx


----------



## amici1992

*Day 11-13 - Post-op, work and school*
So I still took Uberpool going to work on Day 11 and 12. I prefer the discomfort of sitting in place for more than 1hr than potentially being nudged and toppling over the morning rush commute. There were some extensive walking because I had to go to a client in the city, and I also go to night class. Of course I did Uberpool everywhere but the walking inside buildings itself is so laborious. Although my calves are stretched and warmed, it is my feet that make walking all the more difficult. All sides are swollen and sore. Then all the pressure is at the heel so both prolonged standing and walking is painful. I managed to inch my way to wherever I go. Every uncomfortable step or distance I just remember how far I've gone since the first few nights where I literally crawled from my room in my guesthouse to the toilet. I remember the pain that woke me up at night. This is far from that, though still difficult, so I feel better. At work, I stretch whenever I can. Limp is still 100% obvious.
I have a pattern in the morning where I am sooo sure I can't walk, or that my walking the day before aggravated my swelling and put back my recovery, but a good 20-minute stretch takes that feeling away and puts pain and walking at manageable level. Calf pain now varies from 4-6, while walking pain was still 7-9.
I also tried to aspirate myself but very little came out. I lie down in my tub with feet outstretched, poured antiseptic all over, put the needle at an angle and tried but not much fluid was there. I even had sunglasses on to mask the blood so I wouldn't get nauseous like last time lol. 

*Day 14 - Post-op, new shoes!*
My mom got me new shoes so I stop using Dr. Park's platform shoes (which made it easy to walk, but were so uncomfortable). First time I feel like a person when walking as it allows me to hide my limp down to 50% obvious. I still cannot stand or walk too much because my heels still dig but at least I am better. I ride the subway in the morning and it is torture not having a seat. Nobody can tell I am injured so nobody offered a seat lol. Also, I am late this whole week but people in the office understand.
So it is true that if you have time you should stay in Korea for 2 weeks. But I'm glad I went back to resume my old life this early. Yes, it is mentally and physically challenging to try to mask the surgery and the fact that you are slightly disabled around everyone that knows you. but then I feel like my old self when I am not walking lol. My coworkers, family, bf still regard me the same. I don't feel alone or too self-conscious. My pants fit so well without a bulk. 
Sorry @dianna22 no pictures yet because of cankles and swollen feet, the shape is not perfect. What I will guarantee, however, is that my legs are now straight unlike before when muscle bulge was obvious from back and front, making it look like it was only slightly smaller than my thighs. Now I have womanly calves and despite the swelling and my ugly limp, I feel so beautiful. I am happy. I never ever felt like this ever before. 25 years old, been social creature since I was 13 and know I looked different. Now I am so excited to wear everything I couldn't. Even just the pants, even if they don't show off my legs, they will for sure fit well. My body is not perfect but only now I am confident enough to flaunt it without feeling "fat." I am actually very fit but my calves made me feel self conscious as if I was obese. Now I don't care that my arms aren't supermodel slim, or that my shoulders are broad. I can rock my own style and not feel fat!


----------



## amici1992

*Day 15 - Post-op, sharp pains*
Not much update on this day, except for my subway ride home. Going down stairs is so hard, while going up is 90% normal. Anyway, my commute was long then I insisted on doing food shopping and my feet gave up early on. I was in extreme pain and discomfort and still had to walk about 8 blocks to my apartment. When I got home I had cramps in addition to the swollen tenderness and bruised feet. Again I feared regression but I put on a brave face and just rested elevated my legs. I realize I can't rush my progress. Yes I feel incrementally better every day, but the process is not as simple. While there is swelling, there are many things I am not able to do such as walk long and far, go down stairs, and even wear any of my own shoes!

*Day 16 - Post-op, getting better*
So I forgot which poster it was but somebody here said they finally started walking normally after 16 days. When I read that I just wanted to blink and be at day 16, walking normally. Now I'm here! How am I? Very tight mornings, painful but satisfying stretches. I walk straighter now, and putting heel on flat surface the first time getting up is not agonizing anymore. My calves and ankles are still bad and i don't fit into any of my shoes. However, I'm so happy whenever I look in the mirror knowing my calves will still de-swell and improve. Yes, they may stabilize to a few inches more than now but they are proportional to my thighs. It might take a while to look and feel completely normal but it is a small price to pay for the confidence I earned.
I will try to keep updating daily journal, but let me say now if you are still unsure: depends how badly you want it. I am part of those who knew since I was 13 that my calves are my biggest insecurity. They were not just muscular, they were very disproportionate to the rest of my body. I used to be able to wear skirts and shorts, but when my curves evened out, I got into working out and managed to get abs, nice butt, but my calves also got more bulk. So I have avoided anything that will expose them for a good 5 years now. This surgery was a must for me, and I'm not just saying that as a first-world insecure 25 year old. I am saying that as someone who wants to feel ok in a dress, so I can enjoy social functions that I had long avoided or at least not looked forward to. I had a chance to change my life, and I did it! So yes, the first few days were so horrible that it sent me into a slight depression, and then after that its been tough to function normally, but I'm willing to go through it all! 
I promise pictures next week, whether or not my cankles go away lol.


----------



## amici1992

Pre-op


----------



## amici1992

Post-op Day 17
I put arrow on areas I await to de-swell so shape improves. As you can see pre-op I didn't have these cankles.


----------



## vanitygirl09

camber said:


> Happy the doctor in his email is not apologetic.  I wonder why he thinks women are flying away to Taiwan to have such an operation for no results.  I inferred from his response that he felt it was acceptable and he was happy to leave it at the legs are swollen. So that is not what I call a caring doctor.  I would rather have a doctor who did a great job and had absolutely no good manners.



Is no one going to call this woman out? Okay I will. I’ve gone to Korea 3 times, two of those times I’ve gotten major surgeries. I consulted with Dr P. twice and it was just not for me. I decided to go with Dr. Jong for various reasons. 

First of all, it’s not about manners or bedside etiquette. I grew up with surgeons, one would be the most blunt, impatient, stubborn person I’ve ever met in my entire life, he’s also happened to have performed unprecedented operations - he’s also made mistakes and had failures that were not particularly “his fault”. Bedside manner isn’t the end all or be all - I know it’s more than about that when I made my decision. 

We each take this path for our own reasons. Just because you are happy with yours and stick by it doesn’t mean you need to consistently put the alternative down. 

I’ve also gone through and read over this thread twice over before I did my surgery. Did you know that it is your own doctor who said that within the first 12-15 months, the swelling goes up and down as the body adjusts and it’s not just the swelling, the muscle itself is trying to adjust. So no, just because you can find one case you deemed is bad from Dr. Jong to support your confirmation bias, does not make it empirical evidence. As I said, I have gone through this thread at least twice now. I started researching into this nearly 7 years ago. There is an earlier patient of Dr Park named marshmallow something (first 50 pages) who had her calves reduced then they went to BIGGER than her original size within 2 years. These things happen. Do they happen often? No. When I sat down with dr Jong, he spoke without being prompted 2 of these cases that he is aware of in his entire career, since 1999. 

I followed a similar case from Dr Parks patient (I have email records if you’d so like) similarly they went back up and eventually she went to dr Jong who was able to treat her sol muscle which was the main reason for the adverse effect with Dr. Park. 

Also another thing, Dr Park is highly marketed to Westerners. Which is fine. My mother being American Korean, I am fine with that. But with locals, most people haven’t heard of him. One person I mentioned him to instantly said, “oh the butcher?!” Now I’m not saying he is or isn’t. But that’s what you’re doing, using one story to support your own decision to make yourself feel better and running your mouth with that. I’m not talking about one post. Look at your post history. Anytime someone come with a less than positive position from Dr Jong, even though they’re in their first few months post op which is known for fluctuating differences, you put words in their mouths to others and say “Dr Jong doesn’t take off much, just a sculpture - people who have gone to him is just trying to put on a brave face” WHAT THE F! Shut up, seriously. No one said that, you literally just made that up and spread it around to make yourself feel better. 

I don’t care if I get banned for this or whatever. I see you’ve been supportive of others who have gone to Dr Park and I’m glad that those ladies had you and other companion to get through this tough time. It is a really tough time. 

But don’t do that by putting other people’s choices down whether you are doing it on purpose or not, you’re doing it. So just please so kindly stop. 

I have been corresponding back and forth with some of these ladies for about 3 years and the oldest is like 7 years now. Both have been with Jong and Park. 

I’ll attach an example here. Let me know if you want to see more or need more support as I remember how difficult it is. 

As for me, I went with Dr Jong even though i met and was going to go with Dr. Park and am glad I didn’t. But that’s not to say he’s a butcher or a sham or what have you. No, he wasn’t the right choice for me. I know he was the right choice for many others, no doubt. The reason I went with Dr. Jong is because he was able to address the sol muscle for me, Dr park told me what my measurements would be as he would not be addressing the sol. I was not satisfied. That’s my reason. 

Oh and he’s called it muscle sculpting as he touches 3 muscles altogether at the same time in cohesion. It is acceptable in cosmetic surgery for that purpose. He’s not meaning like ceramic pot sculpting or whatever the hell youre making it out to be. 

Anyway, if anyone reading this thread earlier is freaking out like I was, here’s my recovery road. It was bumpy and it was hard but it was full of support from a lot of people that I reached out to, no matter what doctor they went to. Please reach out to me via PM as some of you already have if you feel the need. 

I was 38cm and 38.5cm. It’s been 1.5 years or so since my surgery. It went bigger around the 6 months mark for god knows why. I freaked out to be honest but thank god for SUPPORTIVE peers, most of whom went to Park but gave me encouragement and their own experiences. I was around 37cm-38 around 6-9 months post op. I was quite down thinking I was screwed. Today, 1.5 years post op, I’ve settled at 33 and 33.5 respectively. It’s been like this for about 6 months now so very happy. PM me if you’d like some support or pics or if you’re unsure how it’d be, I know it can be very dark. 

Case in point: everyone is different and just chill. Don’t shat on other peoples decision just because they might differ from yours. I don’t care if I get banned or downvoted for this, I’ve been in the Asian cosmetic surgical game for far too long to care, if no one was gonna say something I will lol. How would you like it if you’re going through recovery and you open this thread which is supposed to be your source of comfort and being said “well yeah, Park is a butcher, look at this one woman he butchered”. I could say that because I have evidence of people going to park and Not being successful. I also can gather that for every doctor probably. I certainly have enough in with Dr Jong to make my informed decision. He also showed me all the possibilities in his case. So just stop. Please and thank you.


----------



## PrincessAF

^ umm thanks. How can I get in touch with you? 

I am at Dr Jongs clinic now. I am supposed to be dispensed today but he’s keeping me for another night (3 nights now!) because he took out a lot and theres a lot of blood! I was 42.5cm in both legs maybe 42cm on the lesser one. I had my surgery on Monday.

There’s a lot of pain and honestly, been feeling so down and crap. Reading this forum really didn’t put me in a better mood so thanks for the encouraging thought. Surgery was about 2 days ago and he measured me this morning and said 38cm, I know it’s too early but it’s hard! My SO gets here tomorrow so hopefully things will be better. Can you PM me please? I don’t know how. Thank you


----------



## PrincessAF

I created an account to post my experience here but since this place basically shut down anyone who went to Dr Jong I just left it and recovered on my own. It’s ok, what doesn’t kill you make you stronger haha. And last night was painful as hell but today is better already


----------



## vanitygirl09

marshmallow_ said:


> Ok ladies, i just got a really detailed reply from Dr. Park and i think some of you might be interested as well:
> 
> 
> "_*The recovery process of calf reduction is more complex than you think.*_ _*I'll try to explain as easy as possible.*_
> 
> _*For the first 1-3 month, there is enormous swelling and the contour of muscle  itself is hided.*_
> _*The muscle is paralyzed and is shrunken in size.*_
> _*There is ongoing wound healing process beneath skin and all the tissues are  contracted and draw surrounding structures inward.*_
> _*The incision wound becomes red, hard and raised in this period.*_
> _*So, the maximal decrease in calf circumference is observed between 2 and 4  months usually.*_
> 
> _*At 4 to 6 months, swelling at skin subsides and the contour of muscle is  revealed more obviously.*_
> _*So, irregularity can be observed in this period.*_
> _*The remained upper muscle start to regain its power and the size can be  increased a little bit, which can be ignored.*_
> _*Because there is little remained muscle in lower portion, the shape of calf  becomes more balanced.*_
> _*The contraction process which was observed between 1 to 3 months stops and  the  relaxation process begins.*_
> _*The incision wound becomes white and faded in this period.*_
> _*So, the calf circumference can be increased a little bit in this period.*_
> 
> _*After 6 months, the skin, muscle will be redistributed and the calf can  become smoother.*_
> _*The tendon portion can be shrunken due to weakened Gastrocnemius muscle and  the shape of calf can be improved and the size can be decreased also.*_
> 
> _*Like this, the healing process of calf reduction can be classified in three  stages and your calf will change in shape and size further.*_
> _*You don't have to be frightened at the little increase in calf  circumference.*_
> 
> _*After surgery, the circulation around Gastrocnemius muscle can be  deteriorated a little bit, which causes pain in exercise and sitting for a long  time.*_
> _*The circulation can be improved by itself and the pain will be  disappeared.*_
> _*Light exercise and stretching can fasten this recovery."*_
> 
> 
> 
> I guess even though I'm 6.5 months post-op now, my calves seems to be still in the second stage... but my incisions are still red (not white and faded yet).
> This in turn means: in case there will be a third stage soon, my calves should get smoother!? (i hope so)
> 
> 
> 
> You girls who already had the surgery a year ago or so, could you experience this three stages as well?





scaredcat said:


> Hi Marshmallow, I want to do the procedure with Dr Park. You mentioned your calves grew. A few other girls also had similar experience. How are they now? Are you in the third stage of recovery? How long as it been? I want to do everything possible to make sure the results are long term. He did not touch the soleus did he? Do you have a big soleus?
> 
> thanks!
> S


----------



## dianna22

Hey!

Im sure both are great doctors, but I guess I felt Dr Park may be better option for me as Dr Jong said he only does about 10 of these surgerys a year in an email, and not many caucasian people. Whereas I believe Dr Park has done about 1000 now? Its hard making this decision. My legs are at 40 cm and want this surgery bad but still want them to be shapely not just straight up and down xxx


----------



## PrincessAF

dianna22 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Im sure both are great doctors, but I guess I felt Dr Park may be better option for me as Dr Jong said he only does about 10 of these surgerys a year in an email, and not many caucasian people. Whereas I believe Dr Park has done about 1000 now? Its hard making this decision. My legs are at 40 cm and want this surgery bad but still want them to be shapely not just straight up and down xxx



Good luck with whatever you choose. I’m third day post op now in Taiwan with Dr Jong. It is so damn hard, honestly. Reading over this thread actually made it worse for me cos it made me feel like I made a ****ty mistake in choosing my doctor. Luckily in the past day, someone reached out to me and through her I was referred to even more people who have been through it and it helped so much. Especially the ones that have been past this more than 1-2 years and even longer. Really showed me there was light at the end of the tunnel and why I chose to do this in the first place. 

And I heard from girls who went to both doctors. You just gotta find the right person for me. I had my doubts to be honest because when you’re down and depressed and someone keeps reinforcing the same thing in you, it becomes your insecurity as well? Anyway, I’m glad I got out of that and over it. I know it’s just hard now but I am sure again I chose the right doctor for me! 

I chose dr Jong cos he could address an area that I had concerns with. Doctor park can take more off but does it matter if it’s not from where I want to take it off? So it’s up to you, don’t let anyone else stir you  

It’s only been 3 days since I was on the operating table. It’s so hard coz I’m alone especially. But I look down now and I’m so happy already. Like I see how he has changed the shape of it so much even if the size don’t go down that much, I love the shape my legs look as compared to before. So unless my legs get larger and regrow the exact same shape as before he cut it. At this point, I’d probably just give up haha. 

Right now it’s a lot smaller but I’m going to stress as little as I can over every mm for now as it’s going to drive me crazy. I checked my legs and measured it a bit and I asked, “it’s still swelling, right?” He looked at me and said “of course” in the nicest “well duh” way that I just bursted out laughing at how dumb my question is. Which shows my mental state. Getting in touch with women who are nearly 10 years post op now is amazing!!! And I’ve already been told about the bad cases before my operation, I just chose to focus on them and this forum did too so in my head, it was “common”. 

Anyway, mentally I am much better now. Thank you get those reaching out to me if you did. If anyone reads this in the future, don’t be afraid! The person who helped me said this to me “well - it’s up to you. You can be afraid of random crap on the internet or your mental state, what your legs are going through and what your body will be going through in the future.” That’s true. I don’t care anymore - not more than how much my legs hurt so damn much from surgery! 

Anyway my legs were 42.5cm on both or 43cm on the other. They don’t actually that big and every doctor (including Park) has told me they must be much smaller before measuring and confirming themselves it is that big. It is now 38cm to 39 but will expect to bounce up and down for the ages. Trying not to worry to death about cm every day. 

I love the shape already. He took out the part that bulged out and was the main problem. Without that problem, I am already very happy and they look a lot slimmer than their actual size. 

Have faith and don’t be too emo like I was dwelling on all the negativity.


----------



## PrincessAF

camber said:


> Hi Diane  my legs are getting less stiff now only in the morning.  Can walk without limp on the right leg, the left leg recovered like a tropper.  Dr Park will give you stockings which you can wear out and they just look like regular tights.  I actually think they are better than the bandages which are a bit 1920s way of doing it. Also with the stockings they hold the legs in a smoother position whereas the bandages you have to have skill to bandage the leg evenly.  The bandages leave big red tracks on your legs and make them itchy.  I am sticking with the stockings during the day and bandage at night.
> I would not consider Dr J  at all as he does not take enough but has apparently good bedside manners.  There have been a few girls on here who went to Dr J and they have not been happy but some have put a 'brave face' on it.  Some are going back for revision surgery at a further cost of £3K.  Well I would not go back there I would go somewhere else.
> Apparently Dr J is a sculpture which is great if your legs are not that big but if you risk getting signed up with a nearest rugby team as you walk the streets then you need to go to South Korea .
> 
> I would rather have a Dr who said to me give me the money and lie down and then for him to do a good job as someone who had good bedside manners. Good bedside manners don't make slim calves.  .



Dr J is not a sculptor, he was my surgeon. Who said they put on a brave face? Or did you think of that yourself? Don’t you mean we are all putting on a brave face? Well I am. I’m just going through a surgery to remove part of my calves. Even Dr Park himself said that sometimes calves get bigger after surgery, it usually doesn’t last. One or two cases it was unsuccessful. This isn’t just for park or Jong but both. 

My legs were huge. Like bigger than anyone’s here and I knew this and chose dr Jong. I’m glad I did. I’m glad you are happy with your surgeon but the view you have put across on the board here is completely biased and misleading. It isn’t helpful to others, it was acually harmful until another member who has done this gave me help with reason not just bad mouthing. So I’m going to do what she did and tell you to stop too. 

Dr Jong cut out about 400g off each calf of mine. Is that still too little for you? I don’t even think his bed side manner is that nice to be honest. It’s normal? Anyway, I was introduced to someone and Skyped them yesterday which made me feel so much better now because she showed me her legs and they were so nice. And her initial size wasn’t that big like 37 and he managed to it down to her ideal proportion which is 32 or something can’t remember. But it looks so good omg. She showed me old photos of her legs which was so kind of her cos she didn’t need to I think because vanitygirl told her how depressed I was. Haha omg. Anyway, the muscle she had was bulging out and unflattering like mine were pre op. Even though she was much smaller than me to begin with, I am so so relieved to see he addressed that problem for her perfectly. I don’t even wish mine is that small, I just want it to look like how I wanted it to look which is why i came in for this surgery. 

This isn about sharing different opinion. You are putting things out there that are simply untrue. If this is your opinion, fine. I can say worse things about dr Park too. 

Anyway, anyone else reading this. I just found a private chat group of about a dozen people who have done it before. They are all very nice and kind and supportive no matter what choice you make and I’m newest member they all are well recovered. Even the girl who had to get revision surgery as she wasn’t happy with dr park isn’t talking down on dr park. I don’t want to speak too much for her but I can ask if she wants to reach out when members could use the support.


----------



## PrincessAF

These are pre op photos of my legs before and after weight gain. I gained about 15kg from medication I recently went on. I plan to stop taking the medication when I get back/switch to an alternative once my body has adjusted to the surgery. In the past, I’ve been able to drop the weight gain about 2-3 weeks after stopping medication. 

Anyway, my pre op measurements are significant higher than most others. I don’t even care that much as the rest of my body is quite curvy in the typical hourglass shape so I don’t want to have skinny legs as the ideal circumference. What I absolutely hated is how manly they look in their shape - where they bulge out and has no femininity whatsoever to their shape. With the rest of my body, I feel that they are terribly mismatched. If I wear something to cover my legs calves down, I feel great. I have D cup boobs so with these huge calves, I just look frumpy and fat. At least that’s how I feel. 

In saying that, because oh how big the measurements are, id still want maximum reduction possible as then it’d still be considered not skinny. After long conversations with Dr Park, I decided against him as I feel that he didn’t appreciate or understand my ideals of beauty for myself and body. I decided that I’d risk the supposed less reduction with Dr Jong who would give me a better shape, even if he didn’t take off as much, I felt like he would take it off where it would look better and slender than taking more off where I don’t care. Then I found out that Dr Park had no plan to tough the sol area so it was an obvious choice thereon. 

I’ve spoken others and both doctors have many successful cases and both have some less successful and a few unsuccessful ones. I thought about what I wanted and what was right for me and with Dr Jong in Taipei. 

To my surprise, Dr Jong has taken more off than how much Dr Park estimated for me. He didn’t promise me anything when I consulted with him, that really worried me and I considered in the last minute of switching to fly to Seoul haha. That was a bit scary and depressing. 










I didn’t look at my legs at all the first two days. I knew it was futile and pointless at that time anyway. 

The first day post op (day of surgery) there was no pain at all. I guess my body was in shock. 

The second day onwards was different. In saying this, the mental and emotional battle started on day -2 and was pretty bad the first few days. I don’t know why I told my BF to fly in a couple of days later (today) lol. At least now I’m well enough to spend time with him and enjoy Taipei. 

Dr measured my legs today before discharging me from his clinic. 38cm on both legs. He said I have a lot of swelling which is expected - my body reacts by swelling and then some to everything. Even having the catheter in my vein for the drip and medicine made my hand swell. So I can’t wait to see how it would be in a few months then finally the next year. 

I’m so pleased with the shape! Even if it stays at 38 or 39, I’d choose that over less than 35 with the shape I hated. Obviously, hopefully I get the best of both worlds but so far, so good. 

I stayed a total 3 nights cos I didn’t want to be alone (usually it’s like 2 nights stay). I paid an extra $60 or something for it. Since it was full service and all inclusive, I thought that was a great deal especially as I was so upset and lonely by myself, etc.


----------



## amici1992

@PrincessAF Hi! I think your legs look great. For me, I didn't have to decide between Dr. Park or Jong. I chose Dr. Park because I'm more familiar with South korea than Taipei plastic surgery. Odd reason, but I needed to feel safe and familiar with a big surgery like this. Also I'm surprised you say no pain day 1! I know from reading posts from here over and over that many report the same, but I can't imagine that because day 1 was my worst lol. I totally get your mental and emotional hardship also, I experienced the same and have been very vocal about that here. I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## PrincessAF

amici1992 said:


> @PrincessAF Hi! I think your legs look great. For me, I didn't have to decide between Dr. Park or Jong. I chose Dr. Park because I'm more familiar with South korea than Taipei plastic surgery. Odd reason, but I needed to feel safe and familiar with a big surgery like this. Also I'm surprised you say no pain day 1! I know from reading posts from here over and over that many report the same, but I can't imagine that because day 1 was my worst lol. I totally get your mental and emotional hardship also, I experienced the same and have been very vocal about that here. I wish you a speedy recovery!



Hey there!

I don’t think it’s a weird or bad reason at all. It is a huge ordeal IMO to go and do this especially if you don’t have all of your support system. So familiarity definitely makes sense. If I had a viable option closer and more familiar for me, that would go to one of the top swaying factor. Korea and Taiwan are same same for me otherwise it might very much be a different story. And I’m glad you were able to do the surgery with an option that made you feel more at ease in this trying time [emoji4]

Thank you for your well wishes! I feel much better and today is post op day 5. I would say it peaked around day 3-4 for me in terms of pain and discomfort and about 30 hours after coming out of the surgery. 
I have read that also and used to think that’s quite strange. I had my face contoured in Korea before with jaw reduction and coming out of the surgery room and the following 48 hours felt like my head had been slammed against a concrete wall. But I woke up from this extremely tired just like I was sleep deprived and slept through the first day. After this time, I woke up completely refreshed [emoji15]

Then the dull, aching pain start set in the night of Day 2. 

I saw your results and your reduction is substantial. Congrats! I think coming out of that immediate window ought to be celebrated regardless of the result and moreso when you see the immediate difference. I can’t believe we did it! 

This is something I’ve always wanted to do for so long but before had too many reasons if, this, but, that, etc. 

But now it’s done! Go us!


----------



## PrincessAF

@amici1992

I’ve been following your posts as well and you got me thinking of going back to my life in Sydney. My BF lives in NYC and I have worked there myself. I don’t know how you are fighting the subway game considering I had struggles when I was fully able and mobile. 

Congrats on coming out of the wood works btw


----------



## amici1992

Julia A said:


> hi amici1992 !
> Thank you so much for posting about your recovery process here! I am flying to korea next sunday for my surgery  ... real mix of emotions here! Please continue to keep us updated
> -Julia


Hi Julia, how are you?


----------



## amici1992

*Day 17, 18, 19, 20 - Post-op, updates on walking*
So if you are wondering why it seems like I am tracking my progress on walking instead of the circumference of my calves, well my reason is this: I am already very happy with shape. Right now its still imperfect as you guys saw so much swelling in my ankles that its hard to see myself in shorts, skirts and dresses just yet. However, I already know BY HEART what my old calves look like and it is already a 1000% improvement. It's amazing how much it has helped my self-esteem, which apparently cost ~7,500 USD to regain lol. 
Anyway, so I am more concerned with recovering with the walking because I'm an active person and I would love to go back to my active life. I'm a regular at my gym and people are looking for me lol. My next mission is to go on a healthy diet and workout plan so I can lose maybe 5-10lbs. The difference this time is it will be easier to commit because I will not feel hopeless seeing my stomach shrink but my calves still the same! Before, I was so obsessed with working out and running (I used to do 4-6 miles A DAY) to feel good about myself, and I did, but I still hated my body because of my calves. I just felt fat. 
NOW FOR THE REAL UPDATE: 
Monday morning (day 17) something changed with my stride. Before, my limp forced me to carry my weight on my heels which is why I had narrated how painful it was to stand prolonged or walk prolonged. Maybe it was because I rested well during the weekend but in any case, it was a GOOD change. See when you walk normally usually it is on the ball of your foot (between arch and toes) that will hit ground first then it stretches out every step. I took advantage and trained myself again to walk that way which is the proper way. I feel my calves activate every step. Going downstairs is still hard but much better now. I would love to switch to flat shoes (it is recommended) but none fit me??? My feet have reduced swelling but sides are still tender and some parts numb. Like tingling numb, as if sleeping. If you backread you will find this is very common, even up to many months. Bruises have faded on thigh, but the area around knees are still a darker color. Of course more bruising is concentrated there.
However, I still get pain mostly at night. On Day 18, I woke up from pain and in my half-asleep state I apparently unwrapped my bandages because they were bothering me that much. So the next day I vowed to up my stretching game. Even though post-op instructions say reduce stretching after 2 weeks, I felt like I needed to stretch more. I must admit, I wasn't that religious in the last 2 weeks just because stretching was PAINFUL. Yes it is a hurts-so-good pain, with instant gratification in the form of smoother stride walking, but in the 3 minutes of the stretch itself it is painful and I always "oof" back to my chair after. So now I have an app that pings every 25minutes and I do a good 3-5minute stretch no matter how painful. I know for a fact my right leg will recover slower because putting feet flat on the floor is still difficult and more painful than the left one. I knew this since day 1 if you backread my post, this is the calf that I forced nurse to unbandage because it was electrifying numb and tight right after surgery.
Day 19, I tried yet again to aspirate but no luck. I am now convinced I am doing it wrong since I'm scared of blood and flesh and poking. I will ask my mom to do it.
I also want to say I am starting to believe I recover slower than other posters here, which doesn't surprise me. I had 39cm calves on a 5'0 frame and it was a lot. I read some posts and many mention having just "tightness" but I can't say the same. I still have pain, night cramps sometimes. Not a constant, debilitating pain but enough pain to make walking still not ok. Walking normally is my priority because it will allow me to really resume more activities such as GOING OUT, walking a lot, going to gym, riding subway, etc.

*Day 21 - Post-op, three weeks! One more week to a month!*
Wow time flies. It's almost a month since I flew to Seoul alone, had surgery and went through a depressing couple of days lol. I feel accomplished but also I know recovery is a long road ahead. Remembering Day 1, or even my 20+ hr flight back home makes me want to hug myself for going through all that discomfort. I have a favorite line from this thread about recovery: "_*THIS AIN'T NO INSTANT PUDDING!*_" I want to frame it or tattoo it lol. It's very important I keep my mental state at 100% while my physical state is still around 70%. 
I wish to fit in my old shoes and I miss my ankles so much. No regrets though. So I reinstate my advice since the beginning: it is so important to keep a healthy mental and psychological outlook before and more importantly after the surgery. I don't see it a lot in the posts here maybe because most girls are good by 2 weeks, but some have slower recoveries like me. This weekend I plan on giving my ugly feet a pedicure and waxing the bandaged area just to lift my spirits lol. If they are swollen might as well make them look pretty so that I don't feel too weird. 
Ciao update again next week.


----------



## PrincessAF

amici1992 said:


> *Day 17, 18, 19, 20 - Post-op, updates on walking*
> So if you are wondering why it seems like I am tracking my progress on walking instead of the circumference of my calves, well my reason is this: I am already very happy with shape. Right now its still imperfect as you guys saw so much swelling in my ankles that its hard to see myself in shorts, skirts and dresses just yet. However, I already know BY HEART what my old calves look like and it is already a 1000% improvement. *It's amazing how much it has helped my self-esteem, which apparently cost ~7,500 USD to regain lol. *
> Anyway, so I am more concerned with recovering with the walking because I'm an active person and I would love to go back to my active life. I'm a regular at my gym and people are looking for me lol. My next mission is to go on a healthy diet and workout plan so I can lose maybe 5-10lbs. The difference this time is it will be easier to commit because I will not feel hopeless seeing my stomach shrink but my calves still the same! Before, I was so obsessed with working out and running (I used to do 4-6 miles A DAY) to feel good about myself, and I did, but *I still hated my body because of my calves. I just felt fat.*



Thanks for updating us on your progress. But the above is everything. Highlighted parts for emphasis. 

I thought of this the other day. This surgery seemed like a huge thing but how much have I spent all my life and will continue to do so to hide my problem or disguise it in some ways.


----------



## PrincessAF

Day 5 Post Op

Um my legs are starting to itch like hell. Also, the stitches hurt. Even being pushed in a wheelchair all day tired my legs and feet out and made me super swollen but thank god for my angel (slave he called it) of a BF for patiently pushing me around all the bumpy half made roads of Taipei. 

Ok the itching. Like last night, it itched so much I thought I was going to scratch the skin off and I did a bit  

I was 42cm pre op - the photo is a relaxed calf look compared to its actual form and you can see where it hung so low like some kind of meat for sale at the market, with flies buzzing around eating it up. 

Umm my hand is still swollen from the catheter that got take out days ago so no doubt my legs are having a field day. I’m a very swelly person. 

I read back to the beginning of this thread out of boredom and depression lol and someone said something about going to those traditional acupuncture places in your city and that’s what alleviated her buildup of fluid and blood. If that’s something to consider. The idea of drawing blood out of my calves makes me want to throw up even to consider. It’s so weird coz when I thought of amici92’s post saying she can’t do it, I think “aww it won’t be that bad you can do it” then I think of me doing it to myself and yep nope I think I will subconsciously not even be able to if I tried.


----------



## dianna22

I thought of this the other day. This surgery seemed like a huge thing but how much have I spent all my life and will continue to do so to hide my problem or disguise it in some ways.[/QUOTE]

This does seem drastic but if I dont do it I will continue to let it rule my life : (


----------



## PrincessAF

Oh good lord! What in the world has happened? It is Day 6 and I am in more pain than I’ve ever been combined! 

Is this the day 5-6 pushback that the body is doing that some people have mentioned? 

I went to the Dr today (left his clinics care 2 days ago). He unwrapped everything and looked at the muscles with the ultrasound. 

He seemed pleased and said that there was minimal smelling, I was caring for it quite well and the wound is very dry. So he decided it is good to waterproof it so I can take a proper shower and not worry about it. The ultra sound showed very minimal bleeding, which hopefully means less aspiration. 

Then he got me to show him how I did the bandages and said I was doing it too loose and there’d be no point if it is too too loose. At this point, he made me go tighter which I was fine with. 

We got back to the apartment where bf helped me take a full body shower. It would be one of the clumsiest, sloppiest, least sexy thing we’ve ever done together. I would describe it as him trying to help me from being drowned by nothing. Like he had to hold me up and my legs were starting to buckle for some reason and it was the longest it’s ever been completely exposed. Then he noticed how much it’s swollen up since everything was taken off. We tried our best to put everything back on but still took quite a bit of time due to some random untimely interruption. 

Since then, the swelling began to take serious form and only increased as the hours went by. And then the pain. Oh god. I feel like I finally understand what you guys are going through when speaking about pain level 9 and also discomfort level 9. 

Bf had to go out and buy ice bags for me to put my feet and the extremely painful part of the leg on. It hurt like hell but did help a bit. Now the pain is back. 

Reading back really helps when people have mentioned it and I don’t feel like I severely messed up somewhere to cause this upon myself after 6 days of being relatively lucky. Hopefully it is just that phase the body likes to go through and push back against all this that has happened to it. 

Thank you to those.


----------



## Julia A

Thanks for all who contributed and posted their surgery recovery process here. I want to share my journey with those who are interested in this surgery too. Hope it helps  

Day 0
Touched down in Seoul today morning and met with Dr Park in the afternoon. The clinic was simply and chic, and the nurses were efficient and professional. My first meeting with Dr Park was great, He explained all my questions clearly and thoroughly. After measuring my calves, He explained that my calves muscle are really pretty big, and he will probably take off roughly 70% of the muscle. He mentioned that because of my big muscle, I could probably expect an obvious big change after my surgery. So excited for this chance. I have been anticipating this since I was maybe 15. Paid for the surgery in cash after the consultation, and got a 10% discount which was great.
The surgery is 10am tomorrow morning. Excited and yet frightful. Wish me luck girls 

My height : 152 cm
circumference: unsure, but definitely big !

-Julia


----------



## Julia A

Day1  - Surgery Day



Reached the clinic at 9.40am today , and my surgery is scheduled at 10am. 

After changing into the hospital gown and a final consultation with Dr Park, its time to prep for the surgery. The nurse led me to a cozy room, with 2 hospital bed and inserted the IV line  onto my left wrist area.  I lied on the comfy bed with the IV drip for roughly 30-40 mins, before walking into the surgery room. The surgery room was beautiful, with huge glass window and sparking white walls. The nurses helped me into a fatal position, before the friendly anaesthesiology inject me from my lower back. The injection was quick and it left a warm feeling in the injected area after the injection. I was then helped onto my back, where the 2 nurses clean and sterile my entire leg and feet. Word of warning to all the ladies who are planning to undergo this surgery, wear appropriate  undergarments, because everyone in the room will see your underwear ! During this cleaning and sterilising procedure, my legs were starting to feel numb, which was great. I was then instructed to lay face down, and the nurse put a towel over my face. I soon fell asleep, but unfortunately woke up before the surgery ended. I could feel the doctor working on my right leg, but rest assured, you will not feel any pain. It was just a weird sensation. After Dr Park finished the surgery, he wrapped both my legs and the nurses roll me into the ward. At this time, I could feel that my right leg was less numb then my left, and there was a dull ache in my calves. It felt like I have ran 20 kilometres straight. The feeling was irritating but tolerable. After resting a while, one of the nurse asked me how I feeling and wanted me to walk to the toilet to pee before she was able to give me anything to drink. I was anticipating a sharp pain when I place my feet on the floor to stand, but there was none. However, i felt dizzy because of the general anaesthesia, and pain quickly shot up after a few steps, forcing me stop and rest on the sofa outside the toilet.  The nurse gave me a shot of pain killer through the IV, and gave me 10mins to rest before we proceed back to walking to the toilet.  In total, I was given 3 pain killer shots and was made to walk out from the ward to the reception desk 2 times. After a while, I could walk on my own without the nurse assistance, but I was gripping and holding on to the IV line stand for support while I walk. In the afternoon, I was discharged after given my meds and a check by Dr Park. 

Right now, the right leg felt swollen and numb when I lay on the bed for too long, but there isn’t any pain right at this moment. I will continue to update my journey tomorrow, after my first follow-up tomorrow morning. 



-Julia A


----------



## amici1992

*Day 21.5 & 22 - Post-op, visit to the gym*
That night, I slept over boyfriend's place. I reflect again on my recovery (that week and overall) and realize how sometimes day-to-day I don't feel any real quantifiable progress, but I have been sleeping over my bf's once a week since returning; there is definitely a clear and semi-drastic difference in how I am and how I feel each time. After upping my stretch game for five days during the work week, my limp has now gone down to only 30%. I don't need to hide under leggings and socks now because the bruises have faded and he's used to the bandages by now. Mornings still catch me off guard but everything else is so managable. 
Next morning I return to the gym but knew I will only really stretch. My rubber shoes can fit me now but I can't tie the laces lol. I do modified stretching, bodyweight squats and core stuff for maybe 45mins then leave. Dr. Park's official advice is to resume exercise at 6 weeks, but I plan on using gym equipment for hard stretches every morning as soon as my shoes fit more comfortably.

*Day 23 - Post-op*
Not much to report that day except I was walking so much quicker in my platform shoes. I also rode the train to boyfriend, the first time since day 10 and it was so different lol. I did it alone, at a normal person's pace. Progress! No pain, just tightness. I finally get to say that lol some people have been reporting that since day 1 and I just can't imagine.

*Day 24 & 25 - Post-op*
I managed a routine now: whenever I rebandage after I shower, I first massage with argan oil. I've been watching out for any rippling as a sign that I need to try harder to aspirate but there is none so far. I am dreading trying again just because the poking is not pleasant. I don't mind needles in any other context but with aspirating, the having to poke in and out repeatedly to find right spot is horrible. Anyway, while I do look forward to going bandage-free, right now it feels uncomfortable NOT to be compressed. It feels like there is a tight lump floating in my calves and I instantly feel better when I rebandage. In about a month, summer will arrive. I don't think I'm ready to expose them naked, but I feel much better that my calves are not enormous anymore. I don't mind hiding behind pants, I've been doing that for years and years now lol. I don't get cramps anymore, and my heels don't dig into shoes anymore. Going downstairs improves incrementally. Rubber shoes now fit although the ankles are tight and can rub shoe.
I will reduce updates for now from daily to weekly but will be happy to respond to any questions!


----------



## Julia A

Day2 - first night after surgery and first day post op

Last night after the surgery in the afternoon, I started experiencing a burning, needle pricking experience in my right leg. The intensity of the pain intensified throughout the night and make it difficult to get much sleep. I tried elevating my legs when I am in bed, but this only seem to worsen the swollen feeling in my feet, weird. After many attempts in trying to find a better position to sleep in, I have decided that sitting at the edge of my bed, with my feet touching the floors, while I lay sideways on the bed, is the only acceptable position that I was able to fall asleep in. But this position contributed to a ever more swollen feet that is so tight and painful the next morning. As amici mentioned in her post-op journey, there is really no way to get much sleep at all. Waking up every 2 hours and feeling impossible to fall asleep again afterwards. I took one of the pain killer med that Dr Park gave me so to cope with the burning sensation, but the pain still persist on.

when I woke up the next day, i was expecting excruciating pain from my legs, But there was none. The burning sensation on my right leg was gone, and my left leg feels perfectly normal. The only uncomfortableness that i felt was due to the tight wrapping, my heavily swollen feet  and a deep soreness in the calves when I stand and walk. At this time, there is a persistent dull headache that won't go away, even with the head massage that my aunt gave me. I was also developing a fever and my spirits was just so down that it was frightening. 

We had to travel down to Dr Park clinic for my first post op consultation in the afternoon. Where the gloomy Seoul weather, heavy downpour, crazy Seoul traffic, fever and most importantly my headache, makes this 15mins car ride felt like an eternity. I honestly thought that I was dying and my aunt was reallyq nervous and kept massaging my hands and head.

After arriving at the clinic, the pretty nurse unwrap the thick wrapping and replace it with a tight bandage. Dr Park gave me pills for the fever and my headache and explained to me that I should be lying down more. After I reached home, I googled and found that the headache was caused by the regional anaesthetic in the spinal cord which led to some fluid leaking. When standing or sitting down, this leaking will cause pressure and lead to my headache.

Called my parents and boyfriend that night and it really help improve my spirits. Started on the stretching exercise as instructed by Dr Park, and which left me panting and worsening my headache.

Hope everything will turn for a better tomorrow

- Julia


----------



## Julia A

Day 3
Had a restful and long sleep last night. The weather here in Seoul is still gloomy and has been raining pretty much the entire day, much like how I am feeling inside. My headache is still here and doesn't seem to be going away any time sooner. Causing my poor appetitide and lousy mood.

On a more positive note, I have been doing the calf stretching exercise regularly and my walking really did improve, which is great. I have yet to venture out of the airbnb apartment yet, but plan to do so soon. Maybe it will help improve my mood.

Right now, there is no pain from my calves or my swollen feet. I just wish that this damn headache will go away.

- Julia


----------



## PrincessAF

Julia A said:


> Day 3
> Had a restful and long sleep last night. The weather here in Seoul is still gloomy and has been raining pretty much the entire day, much like how I am feeling inside. My headache is still here and doesn't seem to be going away any time sooner. Causing my poor appetitide and lousy mood.
> 
> On a more positive note, I have been doing the calf stretching exercise regularly and my walking really did improve, which is great. I have yet to venture out of the airbnb apartment yet, but plan to do so soon. Maybe it will help improve my mood.
> 
> Right now, there is no pain from my calves or my swollen feet. I just wish that this damn headache will go away.
> 
> - Julia



Hey Julia,

Your results look dramatic indeed and very happy for you that it is! 

Hope your recovery journey is well as it could be. I am day 9 now post op and it gets better every day. Some days it felt like it got worse over this time but mood and mentality are really big determining factors on these for me. 

Good luck!


----------



## Julia A

Day 4

Looking back at what happened yesterday ( currently writing this in Day 5), I could honestly say that Day 4 was the worst I have felt in these short 4 days. I woke up feeling alright after a long sleep, and gave my mum a call to report my progress. The frequent stretching from Day3 has really paid off and I was able to stretch easier and walk better when I woke up, YAY!. Everything was as per usual until lunch. Where I have decided to take a small walk in the neighbourhood with my aunt,  so to get some fresh air. Prior to leaving the house, I asked my aunt to get me a big umbrella to use as a cane, as Amici mentioned that it was helpful. So armed with the big umbrella on my right hand and my aunt holding me steady on the left, I walked out of the airbnb apartment with confidence and excitement. Maybe it was my overconfidence in my walking ability or that I wasn't dressed warm enough for the windy weather, I soon felt tired after 10mins of walking and we had to turn back to the house ( which is another 10 mins of walk) . I could feel my headache and nausea building up around then, my legs were also very sore and felt much like the aftermath of an intensity gymming session. After I reached home, I was immediately on bed rest for the rest of the day, but that did not help how sick and nausea I felt.
During my call with my boyfriend that night, I had to suppress my tears because I was afraid that he could hear me cry when I hear his voice. I didn't dare call my parents that night, in fear of making them more worried than they already are. After the call, I have decided to stick a finger down my throat and make myself puke. It worked and I vomited 3 times before I could stop. Well, this really helped stop the nauseaness  that I was feeling since  afternoon. I am not proud of having to force myself to throw up, but I was glad I did.

Mistakes that I have made today was to let my confidence get over my head and over-exerting myself too much too soon. Most importantly, dress warmly to protect yourself against the wind.

I have a second post op check up with Dr. PARK tomorrow ( Saturday ), and I am planning to layer a jumper over my tee-shirt and wear my thick jacket over them, coupled with 2 pairs of socks ! All in this 16 degree and windy Seoul temperature.   

Sorry, I didn't managed to take any clear picture today, Will do so in tomorrow's update 

- Julia

P.s Thank you princessAF and Dianna for your kind words and messages. I appreciate all your encouragement and kind words


----------



## Julia A

Day 5

Today was just fantastic ! After having such a difficult time yesterday, my condition has finally taken a turn for a better today. My headache has subsided by 99% !!! I am so glad that it is gone, after being tormented by it for 3 days straight.  The past 3 days were so unbearable and I could only eat standing up, or my headache will go out of control every time i sit and there goes all my appetitide. I am so relief that it's gone.

Went for my second post op check up today. The nurse was pleased with my stretching and taught me how to up my stretching game. The bruising on my right calf has spreaded to my right thigh the day before, and made my right thigh bigger. Dr Park and the nurse assured me that this is normal, which is great to hear. We took the train back to the apartment instead of taking the cab, and it was the longest 30mins walk I have ever taken. Throughout the journey, I was worried that my headache will come back and I will revert back to the sick and nausea condition like yesterday. Thank God, apart from being worn out from the walking and soreness in my calves, there was no other pain and discomforts.

Today afternoon, i took a look at the backview of my calves for the first time post op, and I was AMAZED and excited at how much smaller my calves look from the back. ( I will insert pictures of my before and a picture I took today)

This is the first good day after the surgery. Hopefully tomorrow will be great too !

- Julia


----------



## Julia A

Day 6

It was difficult to stand today, where pain shoots up from the lower thigh of my right leg, every time i stand after lying/sitting for too long. I was also unable to keep my right leg ( The problematic leg ) straight when i stand, where my right knee will also bulge out in comparison to my left knee. The pain feels as if i am splitting apart 2 tightly wound muscle, but the pain only lingers for maybe 10 seconds before dying down and my body got used to the motion of standing up. This caused me to think and look back at my sleeping/ resting/ sitting position, where i will always bend my legs inwards every time. This habit of not keeping my legs straight,  probably caused the pain when i stand. As my muscles are kept in a position that are bend for a long while before i straighten them when standing. After this realization and testing the theory out, i found out that the awful pain was greatly alleviated. Now i sleep, lay in bed, even sit, with my legs kept as straight as possible and never bending them.

The bruises that spread from my calves to my thighs are really painful too. I tried applying ice pack on them but it only intensified the pain afterwards. I am really glad that i have my big heating pad with me, which i place on my bed. Really helps a lot.

- Julia


----------



## amici1992

Dear @Julia A it's so amazing how much of our experiences are the same. Maybe except the calf pain (which I had a substantial amount of even upon returning). But yes, the headache etc etc. Your results are so dramatic I'm so over the moon happy for you! Keep updating. And keep your spirits high. Remember how long you wanted this, and now it's yours, you just need to ride this recovery out with flying colors.


----------



## Julia A

Day 7

Thank you amici ! I have read through your  updates many times and they are really helpful in reassuring me and inspiring me to push forward with my own recovery !

Amici you are right, stepping out of the house to get some fresh air and exercise is really important. If i lay in bed the whole day and only stand up and walk when i need to do my stretching or to use the washroom, my calves feel tighter during the stretching and there is more pain. However, if i step out of the house to take a short walk around the neighbourhood and do my stretching afterwards, it is easier and my legs feel lighter.

Walking up any slope, even the gentle ones, is  difficult and tiring. A walk up a small slope, which took me 1 minute before the surgery, now takes 5 minute. Leaving me lightly sweating and out of breath. But any form of walking is welcomed, just dont over it.

My thighs are starting to get smaller and less swollen which is great !
I need to clarify that the reason why my left calf looks smaller, straighter and less problematic than my right, is because Dr Park took out more from the right. As my right calf was originally bulkier and more muscular than the left. Hence there are more swelling, bruises and pain from my right.

- julia


----------



## Julia A

Day 8 and 9

Had my first aspiration today and took out more in the left than the right. I had the worst cramp ever in my left ankle/ heel region. The pain felt like a burning sensation, combined with a stabbing pain that just keep coming at you without giving u any time to pace out the pain. All i could do was take the pain killer that Dr Park gave after the surgery, curled up in bed and pray that the pain will go away. I couldnt stop my tears from flowing and i felt so vulnerable and helpless at that moment..
After a while, i have decided that laying in bed wasnt going to help with pain. So i struggled to get out of bed and walked around the apartment slowly with my aunt's help and the umbrella. The effect of the pain killer slowly kicked in , and i applied an ice pack onto the left heel area to help numb the pain.

For the first time, I had an emotional talk with aunt in regards to why i decided to undergo such surgery, to voluntarily pay money to have someone cut out 70% of my calves muscle. I explained to her that i was bullied when i was younger because of my calves, how i felt restricted by them in terms of what i can wear, and how i was afriad to go on dates with guys just because i was worry that they will see my calves. I told her that i was sick of looking down at my legs and seeing how muscular they are, and how bothered i was with how my calf always touches each other without me even putting my feet together. Piecing outfits together was always an impossible task, because it is difficult to find an outfit where my calves doesnt look prominent and big. I am sick of all these, and i wanted a change.

On the other hand, i see some girls in this forum, who posted pictures of their calves. Their calves look perfectly fine and not bulky at all. Maybe they arent perfectly straight, or slim, but seriously i dont see any problem with many of them..

The only reason why I am writing my post op journey in this forum, is to hopefully encourage and give some hope to girls who REALLY have bulky, big and muscular calves like me. I am not promoting this surgery to people who really dont need it, and already have nice calves to begin with. This surgery has undeniably taken a huge toll on my physical and most importantly my mental health. It shouldnt be taken lightly, and the price which you have to pay is heavy and long term. For those who are still on the fence about this surgery, if you really have big and muscular calves and have been troubled by it for a very very long time, i encourage you to get through with this surgery. The pain and hardship that you will have to go through, is undeniable. But you will finally be able to have calves that are normal and non-muscular.  Finally for the first time in my life,  i have a CALVES GAP when i put my feet together. My legs also seem longer and no longer stubby looking.

For those who only seek to achieve a small change, and dont have much problem with their calves to begin first, i strongly urge you to think twice before considering such surgery. Your calves might not even be muscular, hence even after all the pain and money spent in getting this surgery, the changes might not be satisfying and big.

- Julia


----------



## Julia A

UMMARIZING - post op to day 9 

1. Really taken aback by how serious the swelling of my feet can get. Swollen feet makes walking slightly difficult, they are painful sometimes and please prepare shoes that are at least 2 size bigger. Elevate your legs if possible, especially just after the surgery. Avoid eating too much salt and drink plenty of water ( fluids also help with the post anaethesia headache ). It is painful when my feet swell so much, to the extend that they feel like they are going to rupture and burst anytime. PAINFUL.
2. Bruising. Bruises can spread from the calves to the knee and thigh areas. Dont be alarmed. For the most part, the bruises are generally harmless and non-painful. They look worst than they actually feel. However, because there will be substantial bruising at the lower thigh region, that area could get a little tender and sore when u sit/ lay in bed, and press against them. There was also one night where the bruises on my inner thighs got really painful, making it difficult to get comfortable in bed and sleep. Bring a reusable ice pack/gel and a heating pad to help with the pain and bruises

3. Cramps. Usally they happen in the morning, when i just woke up. I am not sure whether they are acutal full-blown cramps, but my calves felt in pain when i try to stand. To handle this problem,  i will try to stand against the wall for support, and keep my feet together while i stretch upwards. After the pain subsided, and i am able to keep my legs and knees straight, i will proceed to the calf stretching exercise. Make sure to buy banana from the local korean convenient store, and eat one daily.

4. Post-anaethesia headache. This is the source of 90% of my discomfort and pain for the first 3 days after surgery. Try to get rest in bed, and avoid sitting as best as you can. Sitting will only aggrevate the headache. Drink plenty of water and caffeine, and pray to God. The headache will probably be gone spontaneously within the week. I will reccomend eating while standing/ walking around the house, and avoid eating while sitting. As you will possibly lose all appetitide when the headache kicks in from sitting. Try to hold back on the painkiller, as you already have to take alot of pills after the surgery. Instead, try lying down and rest in bed. Where for most of the time, the headache will magically disappear when you do so.

5. Walking. Before coming to korea, i was convinced that i will be crippled and unable to walk at all after the surgery. To my pleasant surprise, i was able to slowly hobble around. But support is still needed and important, especially for the first 2 days. Personally, i dont experience pain when i walk, unless my ankles or heels are acting up. However, i feel that my legs are heavier than they used to be, and i definitely walk much much slower. I have asked Dr Park how much walking i should be doing in my current recovery stage, and he told me that it is best to keep the walking below an hour, so to avoid getting the feet more swollen. The sole of my feet hurts too if i walk/ stand too long, without sitting down or resting. Walking up slopes is also much more difficult now, so avoid renting a place in seoul where you will need to climb a lot of stairs or slope to get to your place.

6. How satisfied i feel after the surgery. I am amazed by the change in the shape of my calves. As you might have seen in my before pic, where my calves muscles are big and bulging at the upper calves region. Now i have CALVES GAP even when i put my feet together. The backview of my calves also looks straighter and much slimmer. As for measurements wise, i am unsure and didnt bother with it, shape is more important ! My legs seem longer now and less stubby. In addition, my body figure looks more proportional, balanced and improved. 

-Julia


----------



## Julia A

Day 12

My day did not start off well. A burning sensation at the surface of my right calf woke me from my sleep. The pain eventually went away after i unwrapped my right bandage and allow the tender and irritated skin to "breathe" for a while. The second time i woke up in the middle of the night, was because of the pressure building up in my heavily swollen left feet. I unwrapped and re-adjusted my left bandage, and the pain in my left feet soon felt better.

Went for a check up in Dr Park clinic in the afternoon. He checked my stretching and told me that my stretching has improved ! Yay ! He also commented that i was walking better too. All thanks to my aunt, who is contantly monitoring how i walk and always reminding me not to drag my weaker feet and to walk properly with equal weight place on both feet.

After the quick check up, we went down to gangnam for some quick shopping. Its great to be able to walk around and shop, after being kept at home for the past 11 days. People will stare, just ignore them. Been out and about from noon till 5pm now. My legs and feet feel sore and heavy, but they did better than i expected. Throughout this time, i sneaked in many stretches in the train station, washroom and random places, and also tried to sit and rest when i have the chance.

This picture was taken when i was shopping for a new slipper. My feet are so swollen than i have trouble fitting in a size 39 shoes, when my original shoe size was 35.5 !

- julia


----------



## Julia A

Day 13 
Went to gangnam in the afternoon for around 3 hours today. My legs felt tired at the end of my trip, but i can definitely see inprovement in my walking ability, speed and endurance. This is a huge progress as compared to when i first stepped out of the airbnb for a short walk during day4, and feeling lethargic and nausea after 20mins of walking. 

The swelling at the side of my thighs also went down quite a bit these 2 days! Yay to skinnier leg   

Yes, my feet ( in particular my left feet ) is still heavily swollen, and red from all my scratching. Sometimes, after i do my bandage and wrapping them as tight as i can, my feet will feel pain when its too tight. If the pain doesnt go away after a while, i will loosen the bandage a little. 

My best friend and her bf are arriving in seoul tomorrow for the following weeks. So excited to do all the sightseeing and shopping ( i will try my best to walk and keep up ) with them. I have been walking much much more these 2 days. It has really put me in a good mood and helped with my walking. 

( One of the pic is me wearing a knee high socks over my bandage. Hides my swollen swollen ugly feet. ) 
- Julia


----------



## Julia A

Day 20

This week, i have been shopping and walking alot. For the first 2 weeks post op, i adhered strictly to dr park's order of not over walking, and keeping the walking to within 1 hour. Now, in my third week of post op, i feel like i am in really good shape. My walking speed has now reached around 70% of my pre op speed. After a whole afternoon of shopping along the streets of seoul, i was able to last a few hours when i do my stretches in the toilet as frequent as i can and sit to rest when i see a chair. Frequent tea break in the many coffee shops here also helps. After a day of shopping, my legs did not act up, or feel super sore. However, there will be tiny pinching sensation at my heels if i walk too much. My legs also feel heavier and my walking speed will start going down after walking for too long. Going up stairs is easier than going down, but they no longer trouble me as much.

The itching problem in my swollen feet and under my bandages, have subsided. My feet is still very swollen and thick. A tip on preparing footwear for the post op, is to buy shoes with thick and cushiony base, that is not too heavy and not too restricting on the thickness of your feet. Trust me, your feet will become very thick and swollen after the surgery.  Footwear is really very important, a good and comfortable shoes give me at least an extra 45mins to 1 hours of walking before my legs start feeling tired. Another thing about footwear is that i have started wearing flats, slippers straight after my surgery, instead of wedges. Walking on wedges is easier i feel, but i get tired faster as compared to flats. I have wore wedges out one day, and when i do my stretches outside, my calves did not feel as stretched. My heels hurt more from wearing the wedges too, but that is probably because i underestimated the degree of post op swelling and the wedges i bought is not big enough.

Bruises wise, there are only some left at the inner sides of my thighs and my knees. But the back of my knee and lower thigh area is still a little dark. My friend told me that my surgical scars are not obvious, especially as the back areas are still a lil dark. I am not very bothered with my scars honestly.

From the picture collage, you can see how the swelling slowly went down in my thighs and calves  i really do think walking around more helps with my swelling.

- julia


----------



## Julia A

i meant pre-op in the first pic, not post op *


----------



## Julia A

Day 22

Went for my third aspiration today afternoon. Dr park only drew from my left leg. To my dismay, i thought that this would be my last aspiration, but it appears that there are still some fluids left in the right calf. I am returning back to singapore next monday afternoon. So i have to come back to the clinic on saturday, and hopefully it will be my last aspiration then ! I dread the idea of having to find a doctor or nurse to help me with my aspiration when i head back home.

Dr park also measured my circumference for the first time post op today.  He measured my original circumference to be 38 (L) and 39 (R) cm pre op, and now, they are 33 (L) and 32 (R) cm. A whopping 5 and 7 cm decrease! During the pre-op consultation, i never dare ask dr. Park how much of a decrease in cm i can expect, because i am afraid to let my hopes up high. After the aspiration, he instructed me to tie my bandage real tight from now on, so to see further decrease.  It is really painful to have the bandage really tight! My feet will turn into a scary shade of dark reddish brown and it feels like the circulation to my feet are completedly cut off. It is also painful !

Btw girls, if you are interested to have this surgery, please prepare some bandages for the wrapping and the bandage tape before the surgery. The clinic will not provide the bandages, which you have to take off every time you shower. There are plenty of pharmacy place ( in seoul, you cannot get them from drugstores like olive young, only from pharmacy shops ) around where you can purchase them. The price of the bandages varies a lot, some place it is 3000 won, some place 2500 won etc. The cheapest i found is a small pharmacy shop in hongdae, 1000 won per small size bandage. Stock up on the bandages when u find cheap ones. I change into a new set of bandages on both legs every other day, so they run out really quick.

Pain wise, standing still for more than a minute or more, is worse than walking. Sometimes, my right heel will suddenly turn numb and there is a slight stinging pain. Walking and stretching will help "distract" that feeling and it goes away after a while.

The picture of my unwrapped legs are taken 2 days ago before the aspiration today.

- Julia


----------



## miame44

kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone has any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?


Only two ways botox short-term or long-term block the active nerves around the calf's areas.


----------



## sexy legs

haven't visited this site in years, but came back to report my beautiful calves to hopefully be of help to others. I am 5'3 and always have been about 108 lbs with 38mm calves. I am extremely athletic and was a state gymnastics champion in high school. 

You (since u are looking at my post) can all relate: avoided shorts, skirts, dresses. dreaded swimwear... So I started researching about ways to reduce my calves. for 2-3 years, I read everything related to calf reduction including medical journals, blogs, text books, etc. Thereafter, I went to Seoul on a business trip and met with 3 doctors who specialize in this procedure and after much deliberation and second consults, I chose Dr. Park from OZ.  

Result? Since 10 years ago, I've been wearing nothing but short skirts and dresses and have been absolutely thrilled. I have lost no power in my legs as I still hike several hours at a time and bike all day long. all that exercise has not compensated the other muscles as some claim. absolutely no lingering pain, nothing.. I have been 32/33 since the surgery and am thrilled. They have not grown since the op.  

I just want to help all those beautiful athletic ladies who worked so hard to build their bodies and are left with bulky calves. I hear your pain; let me know if I can help:  buddycomet100@yahoo.com

I don't work for him, but if you decide to consult with him, just tell him "sexy legs" from the blog sent you. I am hoping to get a discount on another procedure.


----------



## Ellenyvr

Super long time lurker here! 

Your legs look really great, Julia! It makes me super excited to have mine done. I’m 5’2 and my calves are thicker than my thighs. It’s so hard to wear straight leg jeans and pants.

I was super excited as I had saved up almost enough for this surgery with Dr. Jong but due to family matters, my savings were given up. I’m saving up again though, and aiming for end of 2019 if anyone else is interested as well.


----------



## camber

Hi Sexy Legs would you mind putting on a photo of your legs.


----------



## sexy legs

Here are my before and after photos per ur request - from 38 to 32/33.  Since the operation, I have not gained back the bulk despite my active lifestyle. 

I have benefited  so much from this safe operation that I want to tell the whole world.


----------



## Julia A

Day 25 

Hi sexy legs ! thanks for coming back onto this forum. I was just re-reading your post op updates from the previous pages!  your legs look so beautiful and natural in the pic  

Ellen! thanks for the compliment ! I am sorry you had to give up your hard earned savings! but i am sure you will be able to attain your saving goals in 2019 ! 

speaking about costs, the surgery costed me 7,200,000 won ( after the 10% cash discount ), plane ticket was around $600 singapore dollars ( USD$450 ), my airbnb apartment which is a 2 room apartment about 10-15mins drive away ( taxi fare is less than 5000 won to the clinic ) from the clinic is around USD90/ night. I feel that the cost of living in korea is relatively lower than expected. Eating out in a normal korean eatery place cost less than 10,000 won if you are not too fussy about the food. Grocery and fruits are cheap here too, which is great if you/ your companion are planning to cook. Taxi are also pretty inexpensive.

Apartment wise, actually i dont really think it is necessary to stay that close to the clinic. Because after the surgery, you only have to go for post op check ups the day after the surgery, 4th days post op, and then subsequently once every week for the aspiration, if i remember correctly. The post ops check ups are really quick, only about 20mins, and you are free to go. Perhaps for girls who are considering this surgery, you can widen your selection of apartments/hotels, and not be restricted to having to select from those that are super near  

I have planned a 28days stay here in seoul for this surgery, because i wanted to have Dr park and his nurse do my aspirations ( once every week ). Staying for nearly 4 weeks has been great, i was able to meet Dr Park every week, and consult him directly about any questions i have. 

For anyone who is concern with the incision scar,  i have attached pictures of the back of my legs. You can also see that the dark bruises at the back of legs have faded a lot ! previously i have asked Dr park how long does it takes for the bruises and swelling be gone. He told that on average, bruises takes 1 months ( which is very accurate, at least for my case ) and swelling takes 7 months to be gone. I take bromelain every night for the bruising/swelling, but didn't managed to find arnica pills in singapore, oh wells. 

- Julia


----------



## Julia A

Oh btw, i keep forgetting to mention that Dr park removed 422grams from both my legs. In case any of you guys are curious! 

- Julia


----------



## Bambu

@Julia A thank you for all of your contributions to this blog!!! You’re the only one that posted with so much details and photos. You’re the real MVP!!! Please continued to keep us updated on your healing progress. Your result is so good I can’t wait to see when its completely healed.  Thank you so much you are so very much appreciated and have a speedy recovery!!❤️


----------



## Julia A

@Bambu you are too kind . We all help each other in this forum, just like how i read and use amici and princess updates and pictures for inspiration before i had my surgery. You mentioned that you are planning for your surgery with dr park soon right? I hope you all the best. You are in good hands with dr park.  Him and his team have been good and kind to me.  
Mandarin Chinese is actually my mother tongue and i speak it fluently, my dad also have reliable and close friends in taipei. Hence, he originally wanted me to go to taiwan to have this surgery instead of Korea, as he was also very concern with the political tension between north and south Korea. Taipei would have been the logical choice, as i speak 0 korean and had only been to korea once when i was younger. i was even planning to try communicate in japanese, if english fails , as japan and korea is near and some korean do learn japanese ! But dr park's english is great! So no communication barrier at all.  I was actually unaware of the difference between dr park and dr jong techniques at the time of planning for the surgery. I picked dr park because of his experience with the surgery and because Korea is the capital of beauty and plastic surgery here in Asia. Many Singaporeans opt to head to seoul to have plastic surgeries done, despite malaysia and thailand being just a stone's throw away and much much cheaper. 

-Julia


----------



## Julia A

Day 26 

i want to summarise the various discomfort and ways of dealing with them, which i have tried and worked for me .  I will separate the discomforts i faced according to weeks. 

*week 1:
1. post anaesthesia headache *--> This was during the first 3 days after surgery. Its down to luck i guess, some people get them, while others dont. Keep yourself hydrated and have some caffeine. Lie down instead of sitting, and the headache will go down when u lie down to rest. It will be gone spontaneously within the first week. 
*2. Fever* --> Developed fever the day after surgery. Went away after a day. Let the doctor know and he will give  you meds for it. 
*3. Nausea* 
*4. Swollen feet *-->My feet start swelling the night after the surgery. Try elevating or keep them on the chair/ bed when you sit or lie down. Swollen feet can get real painful if you keep putting your feet on the ground for a long time, during the first few days after the surgery. Dr park told me that you can massage the feet to help improve circulation. My aunt actually bought ginger, slice them and boiled them. She then let me soak my swollen feet in the boiled ginger water, which is very comfortable. This is a traditional Chinese technique she said. 
*5. Swelling in my thighs too*--> make my legs look fatter than pre op. 
*5. Bruises* start developing. They look scary and makes the region a little sore and tender to touch. Generally harmless, however some bruises are painful. So prepare heat or ice pack. 
*6. Deep soreness* in the calves when stand/ walk 
*7. Pure pain during stretching* during the first and second week of post op. Now in Day 26, i dont really feel anything when i stretch. You can up your stretching game slowly by stepping further away from the wall and do the belly to wall stretch. 
*8. *You get easily tired and out of breath, even for just a short short walk. Like you just ran a full marathon. 
*9. *Walking up any slope = dont even think about it. After the third week, i am able to walk up slopes much easier and faster. 
*10. *Having to sleep only on my back and not being able to shift and change your position when you sleep. I actually got back aches and pain from sleeping only on my back. This is tricky even for me, as i mainly sleep on my back even before the surgery! I think it not being able to toss and turn that is tricky. 
*11. *Apart from back aches from sleeping on my back, my back is a little sore from the spinal anaesthesia. Lasted for a few days. 
*12. Poor appetite *during the first week post op. Mainly due to headaches, nausea and needing to take so much medications every day for the first week post op ( we are given 5 pills to take after EVERY meal, so its 15 pills a day plus the vitamins and bromelain..  )
*13. Mild depression*. stems from being kept at home, loneliness, home sickness, worrying that i will never recover again etc.. Mood is also heavily affected by the weather. 

*Week 2: 
1. Muscle cramps *--> mainly in the morning. Painful during 
*2. Nerve Pain *--> i had some nerve pain during the first week, but the frequency of occurence is much much higher during the second week for me. Often, its a burning sensation, sometimes it is a burning sensation + a stabbing high intensity pain. Usually at my right leg , ankle and frequently in my heel region. Now is week4, i didnt experience nerve pain. But lets hope it remains this way! Fingers crossed. Nerve pain is the most painful for me throughout this whole process. Try applying ice packs or take the strong pain killer Dr gave. 
*3. Pinching feeling in my heels *when i walk/ stand too long. Not as pain as nerve pain or cramps. Bearable but irritating. I see it as a signal for me to sit and rest. 
*4. Itchiness *under the bandages and swollen feet. Prepare thick and good calamine lotion before the surgery, I had hives before, which is way worse and calamine lotion really helped. Get the viscous and thick kind, the more watery ones is not as good i feel. The itchiness mostly died down at week4. 

*Week 3 - Now : *
From week 3 onwards i didnt really experience any new form of discomfort or pain. Mainly the continuation of the previous conditions. 

*day 26 updates:*
 went for my fourth and final check up at Dr park clinic today afternoon. I was SO HAPPY when Dr told me that there are no more fluid left in my left calves! this means that i no longer have to worry about doing aspiration when i return to Singapore !!! SO happy its crazy. Dr Park also gave me the stocking before i left. He say that the stockings can be worn if i am wearing skirts, but bandage is still the way to go He also wanted me to update him my conditions and measurements every month. Before i left i asked him several questions, which i think some of you girls will be interested in too.
*Q1: After i return home, if there are days when i do too much walking, will fluid still build up and do i have to aspire myself?*
This question is very important, because a girl wrote here in the forum that she had her surgery down in taiwan, and there were a lot of fluid build up in her legs after she returned home and did long hours of walking one day. Her doctor instructed her do aspiration ASAP, and i was worried that i will face the same problem as her. Dr Park assured me that i will not have to do any more aspiration, and even if i walked too long, there will just be swelling but there is no need to do aspiration. 
*Q2: i plan to start yoga class when i return home, as my new form of exercise, How long do i have to wait before i can do yoga?*
Dr park said that yoga is very good for the post op healing, and that i can start when i get home. 
*Q3:  There is a small small lump at the inner side of my right calf, which i can feel it when i massage my legs. Is it normal ?*
Dr Park said that it is normal and the small lump muscle will eventually smooth out over time. 

*I just realised that i have never shared a side view pic before. 

- Julia


----------



## Ellenyvr

Julia, do you have a before picture of the sides of your legs? The sides of mine are one of my concerns.


----------



## Julia A

Hi ellen ! My direct side views are actually pretty "normal" looking pre op. My back and front views are more prominant.


----------



## Julia A

Day 30

Hi all. This is my 1 month post op mark! Yay! I am currently back in beautiful Singapore, so glad to be home. I have forgotten to post my day 28 update on my flight back home, will do so probably later.

Went to the office today. I chose to wear the compression stocking instead of my bandages so to avoid having to answer any questions. The stocking is pretty difficult to get on at first, but it is comfortable to wear. The bandage is definitely tighter than the stocking. In the office, i tried to walk as normaly as possible and was careful in hiding my slight limp. No one seem to suspect anything which was great.

I am unsure whether is it because singapore is just too damn hot and humid or what, but it is really uncomfortable to sleep with the bandages at night. I kept waking up because of pain from how the bandage wrapped around my calves. And i kept having to unwrap my bandages to give the irritated skin a breather and alleviate the pain. In the end, i got so annoyed that i slept without my bandages this 2 nights since i got back. I will try sleeping with my compression stocking tonight, hopefully there will be no problem.

Pain wise, i didnt experience any intense pain throughout the day. There will be times when my calves feel like they are having a minor minor cramp. However the feeling goes away quickly.

* In the picture collages, the last pic on day 30 is me wearing the compression stocking.

- Julia


----------



## lemontea1234

Sounds weird but have you tried roll on deodorant on your legs before bandage?it helps with sweaty legs and may be able to help with the humidity issues that you have in singapore? I do that for the back of my neck in summer here. It gets unbearbly hot and sweaty. Also arnica cream helps a bit with tight muscles and cramps.


----------



## Ellenyvr

Thanks for the response, Julia. For my calves, they aren't touching on the inside but the outer part of my calves are huge. When I flex my leg or wear heels, you can see the calf line.

Are you also noticing extra skin? Or barely anything? It doesn't look like there is loose skin on your calf at all!

And I think your legs look great now!


----------



## Julia A

lemontea1234 said:


> Sounds weird but have you tried roll on deodorant on your legs before bandage?it helps with sweaty legs and may be able to help with the humidity issues that you have in singapore? I do that for the back of my neck in summer here. It gets unbearbly hot and sweaty. Also arnica cream helps a bit with tight muscles and cramps.


Thanks for the tips! Lol to the deodorant trick !


----------



## Julia A

Ellenyvr said:


> Thanks for the response, Julia. For my calves, they aren't touching on the inside but the outer part of my calves are huge. When I flex my leg or wear heels, you can see the calf line.
> 
> Are you also noticing extra skin? Or barely anything? It doesn't look like there is loose skin on your calf at all!
> 
> And I think your legs look great now!



Hi Ellen, i am sure dr Jong will be able to fix the outer parts of your legs. There are some stretch marks behind my calves ! There are more on the right than the left. Im not crazy about them but not too bothered too. One of my friend actually told me that she didnt even noticed my calves until i told her about the surgery. So ladies, we are really our harshest critics. Lets all stop driving ourselves crazy with minor problems! Haha


----------



## Ellenyvr

So there are stretch marks but not loose skin? I have stretch marks all over my butt so stretch marks aren’t an issue.

I am re evaluating my choice for doctors after seeing your results. 

We are! But it sucks trying on pants that fit great around your waist and thighs.. and then having them be super tight on the calves :/


----------



## Julia A

*Day 28 - Leaving Seoul and taking train in Seoul. 

Taking public train:*

Today marks the end of my surgical trip to Seoul. It’s a biter-sweet moment to leave the Airbnb apartment, which I called home for the past month. I was able to get to Incheon airport via the train ( had to change train line once), while lugging around my super over sized and heavy luggage and a bag pack, without much hassle. Fortunately I was able to find seats on the train, which was my biggest concern as standing for too long is just a no no( (train ride took roughly 2hours in total, as I chose not to take the express train). For girls who are coming to Seoul for the surgery and are planning to take the public train here, there are seats designated for pregnant, elderly and injured passengers. Because the local people are really big on respect for their elders so the designated seats are usually taken up by the elderly and the young people do not usually hog this seats. So, if you are taking the train and wearing long pants/skirts to hide your bandages, the elderly will loudly ask you or gesture you to give up your seats in the designated area, unless you lift your legs and point out your bandages to them and they will leave you alone. Hence, if the weather permits, wear shorts to “show” your bandages. The normal non-designated seats are usually occupied and the people rarely give up their seats even if they see that you are in bandages. 

Taking the train saved me $90 USD of cab fare to the airport. Prior to coming to Korea, my Airbnb host helped me pre-booked an airport express cab from Incheon to my Airbnb (around the area of the clinic ), and they charge a flat fee of 90,000 won ($90 USD). The total car ride was about 1 Hour 45 Mins, because the traffic in Seoul is actually pretty bad. Taking the train ( if you take the express train, which skips some stops ) is actually faster. The train fare from Incheon to the stop at my Airbnb is only around 3000 won ( $3 USD ). Thats a huge difference in price ! You can purchase a train card at the airport, however the train staff actually advise against tourist getting it because they charge a non-refundable 2500 won for the card. However, if you are like me and planning to stay for a long time, then getting the train card is very convenient. If you choose not to get a card, the ticket sales machine at the stations are very easy to use, if you know the name of the station that you are going. The machine also allows you to switch to Chinese, English or Japanese, which is very useful. 

*Plane ride back: *

While checking in at the airline counter, the staff kindly gave me a priority pass so I can get through the security check at the departure hall without having to queue, as she saw my bandages. She also asked if I need wheelchair service, although I did not request or arrange for one beforehand. In day 28 now, I am able to walk for long distance without much problem, albeit slowly. Walking up steep slopes is also alright now. The swelling in my feet has subsided greatly in week 4 too. They are now around 80% of my pre op feet size and thickness. My current main concern in regards to swelling, is actually my ankles. As Dr park said that it isn’t necessary to wrap the ankle, hence I have been leaving that part unwrapped and only wrapping the upper 2/3 region of my calf region. This is probably why my feet is not as swollen as before, as the swelling can now go to the unwrapped ankles too. This is good I feel, as I can now wrap my calves as tightly as I can, without my feet feeling like they are going to explode from all the swelling. My ankles are now swollen to the point that they are visibly much thicker than my calve when I take off my bandages. Swollen ankles didn’t give me any pain, they are just ugly to look at. 

The plane ride back to sunny and beautiful Singapore took about 6 hours. I exchanged for an aisle seat with a nice Korean lady, and it was much better. I was able to raise my legs and stretch them straight in the aisle. My seat was also at the back of the plane, which actually worked out great for me, because I was able to walk to the back and stretch as often as I want. The air stewardess did not bother me at all and let me stretch in peace.I was worried if I kept my feet down for the entire flight, they will swell badly when I reach home, or even swell so much till they hurt like in day 2 when I slept with my feet on the floor. I also brought my massage cream in my backpack, so I can massage my feet and ankle as often as I wish throughout the flight. 

*Driving: *

Some girls are concern whether their driving ability will be impaired after the surgery, and I feel that its really up to the swelling in the feet. Because the feet is still swollen now, although I can flex them, they are still not as nimble and sensitive as pre op. Hence I am worried whether If I can switch between the brake and accelerator easily and quickly, and because my feet is not as sensitive as before, I am also worried If I will over step on the accelerator etc.. Hence I think it is advisable to wait till the swelling in your feet is roughly gone, before attempting to drive. 

-Julia


----------



## Julia A

Ellenyvr said:


> So there are stretch marks but not loose skin? I have stretch marks all over my butt so stretch marks aren’t an issue.
> 
> I am re evaluating my choice for doctors after seeing your results.
> 
> We are! But it sucks trying on pants that fit great around your waist and thighs.. and then having them be super tight on the calves :/


Hi Ellen. I dont really think i have much  loose skins. The skin at the back of my calves dont feel firm but they are not exactly saggy. I dont think you have to worry so much. The previous pic i have posted of my day 30 legs, i was actually wearing my compression stockings which is why the skin seems smooth. I have attached 2 pictures of my legs, when i am sitting and the skin is not pulled like when i am standing. You can see a small depression at the upper calf region ( where my finger is pointing ). 

Regarding the change of doc, you need to go with your instinct and be confident with whoever you chose to go with at the end. Dr park removed so much of the bulky muscles at the inner and outer part, which was my greatest insecurity pre op. My legs look straight now, and they arent bulging from the sides. However, do keep in mind that the calves will gradually look more shapely after a few months have pass. So they wont stay as straight and shapeless as they do now. If you are concern with your calves looking too shapeless after the surgery, then i dont think you have to worry.


----------



## Ellenyvr

Thanks for letting me know, Julia. Your scars look super light as well! Everything looks like its healing well.


----------



## christy2

Ellenyvr said:


> Super long time lurker here!
> 
> Your legs look really great, Julia! It makes me super excited to have mine done. I’m 5’2 and my calves are thicker than my thighs. It’s so hard to wear straight leg jeans and pants.
> 
> I was super excited as I had saved up almost enough for this surgery with Dr. Jong but due to family matters, my savings were given up. I’m saving up again though, and aiming for end of 2019 if anyone else is interested as well.


Hi, also a super long time lurker on here!! I plan to visit Dr Jong possibly later this year/ next year....where will you be travelling from, as I'd feel so much happier about it if I could coordinate with someone else?


----------



## Ellenyvr

christy2 said:


> Hi, also a super long time lurker on here!! I plan to visit Dr Jong possibly later this year/ next year....where will you be travelling from, as I'd feel so much happier about it if I could coordinate with someone else?



I can’t do this year! I’m saving up again for the operation. I’m hoping for the end of next year! 2019 late summer/fall! I’m from Vancouver! PM me!!


----------



## Julia A

Hi guys, i have been going for some yoga classes since i got back ( currently first month post op ) and i got to say that the classes have been very beneficial. The pace of the class is just right, plus there are tons of legs and calves stretches. The instructors are also very helpful and accommodating after i informed them of my leg condition. It is nice to finally be able to exercise after 1 month of doing nothing much apart from walking. Although yoga classes doesnt burn as much calories as an intensive gym session or running, i dont have to worry about the possibility of my calves size bouncing back to pre op! So give yoga a try girls


----------



## Milana1

camber said:


> Der Diana
> I had skype consultation with him $150 and he tries to recommend the new RF nerve blocking method.  To me this is another waste of time as nerves can regenerate and the dr cannot be very precise on the nerves killed off.  Nerves grow back again so the muscle would regenerate. it is another temporary method as far as I am concerned.


I had RF done by Dr. Liu nearly two years ago and my calf circumference did not change the muscles do not contract as much but muscles still there and hard to touch. Currently looking in permanent solutions like excision but doesn't seem like Dr. Liu does that many of them cuz they also only provided me with one photo.


----------



## Girl.

Congratulations to all of you who are brave enough to go forward with the surgery! I have read this forum more than once.... I had Botox injections, 100 units each calf with Dr.Liu and I haven’t seen a difference.... I am planning to go with RadioFrequency nerve ablation, even if I know it is not a permanent solution, that nerve can grow back and that it will not be a major reduction....
Anyone had satisfactory results with RF?


----------



## Bambu

@Julia A hi Julia, how have you been doing lately? How’s your recovery going? Hope all is well and that you’re enjoying the summer with your beautiful legs. Would you be so kind to let us see some new photos of your healed legs? Thanks so much.


----------



## Julia A

Hi @Bambu , i just got home from work, and took off my bandages. Hence the ankles are very swollen. I can do fast walks now, but only for a few minutes before getting completely worn out and start walking very slowly. i think this is because i have been totally slacking with my stretching. Still going for 4-6 yoga classes a week. I can definitely feel my legs getting stronger. My ankles are still very swollen... cant see them at all haha


----------



## Bambu

@Julia A Wow your legs looks so good even with a swollen ankle! What a drastic difference in a really good way. Omgosh this is really giving me a push to really get it done. Imagine how much smaller it will get once it’s completely healed. Congratulation Julia your case is a success!


----------



## Julia A

@Bambu you are too kind. I cant resist scratching the skin every time i take off the bandages. I know its bad  
Every time i walk pass any reflective surface /mirror, i cant help but look at my legs. They really did help make me feel more confident. Before the surgery, i only wear slippers out ( it is socially acceptable and common to wear slippers in Singapore, because its so hot here all year round). I never dared wear shoes like sneakers or espadrilles because they kind of "cut off" my legs. My legs are already very short to begin with, the stubbiness just makes it look even shorter. But now, i am considering trying out new shoes and clothing options. It great


----------



## Julia A

Today is exactly 2 months post op. I still tire easily from walking up the stairs or walking for too long. My feet also turn numb and uncomfortable every time i put on my bandages. The numbness goes away after maybe 30mins. However, i didnt experience any nerve pain or other form of pain. I also noticed that i cant jump as high as a normal person, my jump is kind of like a hop as compared to pre-op. My running looks/ feels like a fast walk as compared to before surgery too. I think its because my muscle are much much weaker than before surgery. When my relatives and close friends saw my "new" legs, they told me that they are really much slimmer - Even my near 80 year old grandmother said so ! I really want to try out sports like boxing and muay thai (Thai boxing), but with my current fitness/weakness level... i think it will have to wait. The swelling in my ankles and feet region, is going down very very slowly. Some days, my feet are extra swollen and i cant fit into my working shoes and had to wear slippers to work ( my boss understands my condition ). 

if you girls have any more questions or want to see any pictures, just let me know. I am happy to help


----------



## Bambu

@Julia A thank you so much Julia you’re so sweet and genuine. Thank you for posting your updates and photos, it really helps me with finalizing my decision with this surgery. I wish you continuous smooth healing and may your final results be as beautiful as your personality.


----------



## Julia A

Bambu said:


> @Julia A thank you so much Julia you’re so sweet and genuine. Thank you for posting your updates and photos, it really helps me with finalizing my decision with this surgery. I wish you continuous smooth healing and may your final results be as beautiful as your personality.


@Bambu once you have decided on getting the surgery, just push on with your decision. Before my surgery, my parents were very skeptical with the whole procedure. But now, i think they are secretly glad and happy with how things turned out. My Mum was amazed with how Dr park was able to take out a whole mass of muscle with just a 2-3 cm incision. What i am trying to say is that dont turn back from your decision. When in doubt, just re-read this forum and know that all who had underwent this surgery came out fine. The first 2 weeks is really tough, no way to sugar coat it. The healing process is also very very long and sometimes annoying. But as compared to how self-conscious and uncomfortable i was with my pre-op legs, i will much rather go through with the whole procedure again. If you have any questions regarding what to pack for the surgery,  i will be happy to give you some advice


----------



## Bambu

@Julia A Thank you babe you’re the best! Literally!


----------



## 24yuli16

Hello everyone! I am from UK and would like to coordinate with anyone who is also from UK and planning to get partial muscle resection done. I actually got mine done by Dr Park almost two years ago now and my measurements were 35cm (L) and 35.3cm (R). Now they are both 33.5cm and don’t get me wrong, this was already a massive change and I had more confidence in my self with less muscular legs but my legs still look quiet big in terms of size and it hasn’t really allowed me to reach the level of comfort and confidence where I can start wearing shorts and dresses. This may be because I am petite (5’1) and my ideal calf measurement is actuallg 31.5 cm and of course mg current measurement is more than this. So now, I would like to know please if there is anyone here who is from UK and would like to go together again this year please email me at 24yuli14@gmail.com or send me a private message. We can definitely support each other and the process would be much more easy! And since I had gone through the process before I can definitely offer you some mental support with your own recovery. I have another question, is there anyone here who had gone for a second partial muscle resection before as well? I haven’t yet emailed Dr Park regarding my interedt to go back to get further reduction on my calves but I have already made up my mind. I’ll be emailing him soon.


----------



## Jess Cook

Yoga and Pilates are great for stretching the muscle but it will not help that much to make the calves flat or smooth.
Botox might help?


----------



## thelilachour

24yuli16 said:


> I have another question, is there anyone here who had gone for a second partial muscle resection before as well? I haven’t yet emailed Dr Park regarding my interedt to go back to get further reduction on my calves but I have already made up my mind. I’ll be emailing him soon.



Hi Yuli,

Wow I think you are the only person I’ve seen on this thread (from the parts I’ve read) who is interested in going a second time to dr Park. Please keep us updated on your journey  and hope you are able to achieve the results you want


----------



## thelilachour

Has anyone inquired about spinal anesthesia/spinal block en lieu of GA for calf resection with Dr Park?

I have had quite a few ruptured IVs and am used to being awake during surgeries so a spinal block would be significantly more attractive than GA or IV sedation. Also considering the distal location of calves I would imagine a spinal block sans sedation wouldn’t feel too traumatic as the puncture would be low on the spine.


----------



## brobn

*Day 14 - Post-op, new shoes!*
My mom got me new shoes so I stop using Dr. Park's platform shoes (which made it easy to walk, but were so uncomfortable). First time I feel like a person when walking as it allows me to hide my limp down to 50% obvious. I still cannot stand or walk too much because my heels still dig but at least I am better.  


Hi @amici1992 what shoes did your mum buy? brand, style etc. please?


----------



## chococatx

Hey guys! For the scars behind the knees, I'm 8 months post op, and was wondering if the scars fade? i still have a purple line across that's pretty visible.


----------



## Jess Cook

Have you contact the clinic where you did calf?


----------



## ginger potato

I used to have huge calves because my high school was almost at the mountain lol
But I started yoga and pilates as soon as I became adult, and I love how it changed my body.
Yes, my weight is still pretty much the same, but it really stretched my bulky leg muscles.
If you want your calves to be toned, I recommend ballet as well.
Some people say ballet makes the calves bigger, but I think it only happens when you do it everyday as a professional ballet dancer. Doing ballet only 2~3days a week for a hobby can be nice toning exercise, not bulking up like cra cra.


----------



## camber

Hi all not logged in later been very busy.  Just read that nasty angry message from Vanity on 9 May.  The message she incorporated was direct to Happy Challenger another user and did not mean I was 'happy' it was a reference to the person I was addressing.  
'I' suppose that confused her.  I have also confirmed on many occasions that bedside manners is not a must for me and she seems to have inferred I said the opposite.  Never mind.  Throughout my threats I have used the prefix 'I' which means that 'I' would not use a doctor who did not take enough and implies by the use of the word 'I' that it is my opinion.  Intelligent person would never infer that I was 'getting at' other people's decisions as to who to you.  People can say what they want but an intelligent person can ultimately form their own opinions.  
Chocolax - for the avoidance of doubt that is another use - I had mine done at the same time as you and I have been using Babybio.  The scars are still a little red but not too noticeable.  Has the feeling returned to the sides of your feet?  Mine is slowly returning but not completely yet but I read it can take up to one year.
By way of update my calves are going up and down a bit but to be honest have a good bit of fat around them as well.  They ultimately look a lot slimmer but not sure if I have a bit of muscle developing at the back.


----------



## camber

Dear all to correct myself I meant to say 'threads' not 'threats' in my email which is the last one on the forum  Apologies for that it was late and I was annoyed at only just reading the nasty silly email from Vanity which showed her low comprehensive levels but she was bold to be confident about what she was had inferred I meant.  I have started to use the compression stocking as I feel my legs are a little swollen at the moment. I had a walking holiday recently and walked miles in the heat at a high level.  They are nor sore but swollen and someone said to me why are you ankles so swollen in surprise. Did not mention the op but told them I had been walking in 44degree at a high level.


----------



## Passion168

Theycallmeboops said:


> Hot yoga and eat less carbs


It is a great healthy routine and I've been doing it for years. My calves stills look the same hahahah...


----------



## Passion168

camber said:


> Hi Choc
> 
> Yes I had it done at the same time as you and ankles still numb.  I read it takes around 1 year for feeling to come back.  Dr P had said one month but I did not quite believe that at the time.  Sometimes I feel sensation and hope it is good sign but skin still numb.  Are you happy with results.  I think mine are going up and down.  Not sure if I am having compensatory hyperatropy or it is swelling from the days activity.  Anyway think will have to give it at least six months for the situation to stablise.


Hi, thank you for your post. Did you look up to 365m or Fresh before you decided on Dr. Park from OZ?


----------



## Passion168

PrincessAF said:


> Dr J is not a sculptor, he was my surgeon. Who said they put on a brave face? Or did you think of that yourself? Don’t you mean we are all putting on a brave face? Well I am. I’m just going through a surgery to remove part of my calves. Even Dr Park himself said that sometimes calves get bigger after surgery, it usually doesn’t last. One or two cases it was unsuccessful. This isn’t just for park or Jong but both.
> 
> My legs were huge. Like bigger than anyone’s here and I knew this and chose dr Jong. I’m glad I did. I’m glad you are happy with your surgeon but the view you have put across on the board here is completely biased and misleading. It isn’t helpful to others, it was acually harmful until another member who has done this gave me help with reason not just bad mouthing. So I’m going to do what she did and tell you to stop too.
> 
> Dr Jong cut out about 400g off each calf of mine. Is that still too little for you? I don’t even think his bed side manner is that nice to be honest. It’s normal? Anyway, I was introduced to someone and Skyped them yesterday which made me feel so much better now because she showed me her legs and they were so nice. And her initial size wasn’t that big like 37 and he managed to it down to her ideal proportion which is 32 or something can’t remember. But it looks so good omg. She showed me old photos of her legs which was so kind of her cos she didn’t need to I think because vanitygirl told her how depressed I was. Haha omg. Anyway, the muscle she had was bulging out and unflattering like mine were pre op. Even though she was much smaller than me to begin with, I am so so relieved to see he addressed that problem for her perfectly. I don’t even wish mine is that small, I just want it to look like how I wanted it to look which is why i came in for this surgery.
> 
> This isn about sharing different opinion. You are putting things out there that are simply untrue. If this is your opinion, fine. I can say worse things about dr Park too.
> 
> Anyway, anyone else reading this. I just found a private chat group of about a dozen people who have done it before. They are all very nice and kind and supportive no matter what choice you make and I’m newest member they all are well recovered. Even the girl who had to get revision surgery as she wasn’t happy with dr park isn’t talking down on dr park. I don’t want to speak too much for her but I can ask if she wants to reach out when members could use the support.


Hi, your post is very helpful. Did you search 365m or Fresh in Korea?


----------



## Passion168

sexy legs said:


> Here are my before and after photos per ur request - from 38 to 32/33.  Since the operation, I have not gained back the bulk despite my active lifestyle.
> 
> I have benefited  so much from this safe operation that I want to tell the whole world.


Hi Sexyleg, who is your dr?


----------



## Passion168

Besides Dr. Park from OZ or Dr. Jong from Taiwan, did anyone else go to 365m in Korea?


----------



## camber

Dear Passion  No I never heard of Fresh or 365m in Korea.  I could only find a few doctors in the world who actually did it.  I am physically and mentally recovered from the op now.


----------



## Passion168

camber said:


> Dear Passion  No I never heard of Fresh or 365m in Korea.  I could only find a few doctors in the world who actually did it.  I am physically and mentally recovered from the op now.


Thank you Camber. 365m is in Korea who is specialized in Lipo but also does calves reduction too. I am trying to find more evidences of good results but most of people on here go to Dr. Park in OZ Korea or Dr. Jong in Taiwan.


----------



## Passion168

marrob said:


> If anyone is considering going to Korea for procedures other than calf reduction, I highly recommend Koun Clinic.  Dr. Im has done way over 10,000 liposuction procedures and is an expert in her field.  I had the worst saddlebags in the world and now they're gone.  Yay!   If I can just get these calves taken care of ^^


I can’t find Koun clinic website. Could you please post the link?


----------



## Passion168

chickychic said:


> They can not cut the muscle but they block the muscle so that can not be bigger.


Will that go back again?


----------



## Passion168

Jeet Dhindsa said:


> Hafis


I think Haifs does semi permanent procedure like radiation!!?? It is not permanent.


----------



## Passion168

Black Caviar said:


> Majority of my swellin has gone (about 90%). Very happy with Dr Jong- I would highly recommend him. Scars are also healing very well. I have returned to all of my original activities without any issues.


Hi Black, I thought you said your size went back in your left???? So how about now?


----------



## camber

Hi Passion
I need a bit of lipo as well. I dont know where you live in the world but you dont need to go to Korea to have lipo on the calves unless of course you live nearby.  I would just have lipo done in UK.  I looked into RF but it appears the nerves grow back so not worth it.


----------



## Passion168

camber said:


> Hi Passion
> I need a bit of lipo as well. I dont know where you live in the world but you dont need to go to Korea to have lipo on the calves unless of course you live nearby.  I would just have lipo done in UK.  I looked into RF but it appears the nerves grow back so not worth it.


I live in Vancouver, BC Canada  I need calve reduction actually not just lipo. I've done the RF rediation in Taiwan. DOESN'T WORK.


----------



## camber

I have read RF doesn't work only the removal of the muscle will work. Just a question of picking your surgeon now.


----------



## Girl.

Hi girls! 
For those who already had the surgery: 
- do you have any regrets? 
- are you satisfied of the outcome? 
- after how long were you able to walk normally, without people noticing that something was wrong? 
- are you now able to do physical activity normally? Run? Jump? Play sports (volleyball)? 
Thank you so much for the answer!


----------



## ongrace

Hi,
Is calf reduction via RF effective and permanent? Hope someone can share as I am planning to do that in Seoul. Any recommendation reliable reasonable price clinic?


----------



## Girl.

ongrace said:


> Hi,
> Is calf reduction via RF effective and permanent? Hope someone can share as I am planning to do that in Seoul. Any recommendation reliable reasonable price clinic?


From the research I have done, RadioFrequency nerve ablation is a temporary option. Reduction will be minimal and it won’t last, but it is safe if done by a experimented board surgeon. In fact, I am scheduled for RF with Dr.Liu in October, the plan was to do Botox, than RF and than move on to gastrocnemius resection, but I now don’t think RF worth the money (but I already gave a deposit)... I am afraid of long term consequences of gastrocnemius resection.... but more i research, more think it is the most valuable option.. 

You can read this article on Pubmed: Anatomicsl study of the regeneration after selective neurectomy in the rabbit: clinical application for esthetic calf reduction.


----------



## ongrace

Hi,
Tks for sharing. I emailed some clinic and noted it is semi permanent so done more research and now looking at selective neurectomy which some clinic do. However do note there are risk. Planning to do it in Dec.


----------



## Girl.

Julia A said:


> Today is exactly 2 months post op. I still tire easily from walking up the stairs or walking for too long. My feet also turn numb and uncomfortable every time i put on my bandages. The numbness goes away after maybe 30mins. However, i didnt experience any nerve pain or other form of pain. I also noticed that i cant jump as high as a normal person, my jump is kind of like a hop as compared to pre-op. My running looks/ feels like a fast walk as compared to before surgery too. I think its because my muscle are much much weaker than before surgery. When my relatives and close friends saw my "new" legs, they told me that they are really much slimmer - Even my near 80 year old grandmother said so ! I really want to try out sports like boxing and muay thai (Thai boxing), but with my current fitness/weakness level... i think it will have to wait. The swelling in my ankles and feet region, is going down very very slowly. Some days, my feet are extra swollen and i cant fit into my working shoes and had to wear slippers to work ( my boss understands my condition ).
> 
> if you girls have any more questions or want to see any pictures, just let me know. I am happy to help



Hi Julia! You are now 4 months post-up, how is going your recovery? Is the swelling still present? Can you walk longer before being tired? Can you jump and run normally? I am looking to have this surgery but I am worried by long term consequences on physical activity. Thank you so much for telling us about your experience!


----------



## Girl.

chococatx said:


> Hey guys! For the scars behind the knees, I'm 8 months post op, and was wondering if the scars fade? i still have a purple line across that's pretty visible.



Hi Chococatx! I am really interested in calf resection surgery, but I am wondering about long term consequences. You are now 8 months post-up, how is you recovery? Is everything back to normal? Walking long distances? Jumping? Hiking? Thank you so much for your answer!


----------



## Girl.

amici1992 said:


> *Day 21.5 & 22 - Post-op, visit to the gym*
> That night, I slept over boyfriend's place. I reflect again on my recovery (that week and overall) and realize how sometimes day-to-day I don't feel any real quantifiable progress, but I have been sleeping over my bf's once a week since returning; there is definitely a clear and semi-drastic difference in how I am and how I feel each time. After upping my stretch game for five days during the work week, my limp has now gone down to only 30%. I don't need to hide under leggings and socks now because the bruises have faded and he's used to the bandages by now. Mornings still catch me off guard but everything else is so managable.
> Next morning I return to the gym but knew I will only really stretch. My rubber shoes can fit me now but I can't tie the laces lol. I do modified stretching, bodyweight squats and core stuff for maybe 45mins then leave. Dr. Park's official advice is to resume exercise at 6 weeks, but I plan on using gym equipment for hard stretches every morning as soon as my shoes fit more comfortably.
> 
> *Day 23 - Post-op*
> Not much to report that day except I was walking so much quicker in my platform shoes. I also rode the train to boyfriend, the first time since day 10 and it was so different lol. I did it alone, at a normal person's pace. Progress! No pain, just tightness. I finally get to say that lol some people have been reporting that since day 1 and I just can't imagine.
> 
> *Day 24 & 25 - Post-op*
> I managed a routine now: whenever I rebandage after I shower, I first massage with argan oil. I've been watching out for any rippling as a sign that I need to try harder to aspirate but there is none so far. I am dreading trying again just because the poking is not pleasant. I don't mind needles in any other context but with aspirating, the having to poke in and out repeatedly to find right spot is horrible. Anyway, while I do look forward to going bandage-free, right now it feels uncomfortable NOT to be compressed. It feels like there is a tight lump floating in my calves and I instantly feel better when I rebandage. In about a month, summer will arrive. I don't think I'm ready to expose them naked, but I feel much better that my calves are not enormous anymore. I don't mind hiding behind pants, I've been doing that for years and years now lol. I don't get cramps anymore, and my heels don't dig into shoes anymore. Going downstairs improves incrementally. Rubber shoes now fit although the ankles are tight and can rub shoe.
> I will reduce updates for now from daily to weekly but will be happy to respond to any questions!



Hi Amici! You are now around 5 months pos-op, how are you doing? Are you able to walk long distances without being tired? Running? jumping? I really want this surgery but I am wondering about long term consequences, I would be really glad to hear details from your experience! Thanks!


----------



## thelilachour

Could someone pm me if they know of a calf group chat? I was considering starting one but not sure how many people are interested...and I have seen 5-6 people on this thread from my city lol


----------



## ongrace

Hi i am interested to join thr group. Doing my research now before deciding which clinic to go


----------



## Girl.

thelilachour said:


> Could someone pm me if they know of a calf group chat? I was considering starting one but not sure how many people are interested...and I have seen 5-6 people on this thread from my city lol


 It is difficult to find information about calf reduction, I was glad when I found this forum. Please do not start a private blog, for the benefit of every girl who has big calves and who is looking for a solution. It is helpful to see the conversation of the other members.


----------



## Girl.

24yuli16 said:


> Hello everyone! I am from UK and would like to coordinate with anyone who is also from UK and planning to get partial muscle resection done. I actually got mine done by Dr Park almost two years ago now and my measurements were 35cm (L) and 35.3cm (R). Now they are both 33.5cm and don’t get me wrong, this was already a massive change and I had more confidence in my self with less muscular legs but my legs still look quiet big in terms of size and it hasn’t really allowed me to reach the level of comfort and confidence where I can start wearing shorts and dresses. This may be because I am petite (5’1) and my ideal calf measurement is actuallg 31.5 cm and of course mg current measurement is more than this. So now, I would like to know please if there is anyone here who is from UK and would like to go together again this year please email me at 24yuli14@gmail.com or send me a private message. We can definitely support each other and the process would be much more easy! And since I had gone through the process before I can definitely offer you some mental support with your own recovery. I have another question, is there anyone here who had gone for a second partial muscle resection before as well? I haven’t yet emailed Dr Park regarding my interedt to go back to get further reduction on my calves but I have already made up my mind. I’ll be emailing him soon.


Hi! I am planning to have surgery with Dr.Park but I am afraid of long term consequences. Since you are willing to do it a second time, I guess you recovered well ! After how long were you able to walk long distances? Run? Are you able to jump normally? Do hiking? Thanks!


----------



## camber

THELILACHOUR you are on a calf group chat.  Like GIRL said why do you want to only converse with a few people when you could converse with loads of people.  There were a few people on here who formed their own little group as they did not like to hear negative stuff so now they talk among themselves and give each other the answers they want to hear.  Better for them.
GIRL I had it done last December and this is scary stuff I know.   There is a big window in Dr Park's room and I was considering jumping through it when the anesthetist came in  LOL.  Anyway went through the operation, very painful limping especially on the right side for quite a while  .  The left recovered very quickly.   After about 3 months you can do everything you did before if you do the stretches.  The muscle is very elastic so seems to readjust itself.  Very painful at the start.


----------



## Girl.

camber said:


> THELILACHOUR you are on a calf group chat.  Like GIRL said why do you want to only converse with a few people when you could converse with loads of people.  There were a few people on here who formed their own little group as they did not like to hear negative stuff so now they talk among themselves and give each other the answers they want to hear.  Better for them.
> GIRL I had it done last December and this is scary stuff I know.   There is a big window in Dr Park's room and I was considering jumping through it when the anesthetist came in  LOL.  Anyway went through the operation, very painful limping especially on the right side for quite a while  .  The left recovered very quickly.   After about 3 months you can do everything you did before if you do the stretches.  The muscle is very elastic so seems to readjust itself.  Very painful at the start.


Thanks for your answer Camber! I am glad to hear that everything was ok for you after 3 months! I think I will move on with the surgery with Dr.Park.. even if I am really scared... I am from Canada, I consulted a couple of surgeon here and in the US and they all thought I was crazy to want a calf surgery, that it was too risky in the long term.. but I definitely need a calf reduction if I want to have a normal life.


----------



## camber

Hi Girl
People who dont have a problem always think people who have a problem are crazy for doing something about it.  It is a very specialised skill only practiced in Asia and Dr in Canada dont really know anything about it.  If a Dr in Canada tells you to have lipo just ignore as can see your muscle but I think you have nice enough shapely legs.   However if you feel they are too muscular have them reduced.  There is a Dr in LA who advertises resection but then recommends in all cases RF.  That doesn't work and the muscle grows back as the nerves rejoin.   From what I have read it is considered safe (still scary) but the muscle that is being resectioned is considered not really necessary for function.  It is the soleus muscle that controls walking etc.


----------



## camber

Girl I am no expert but I think if you lost a bit of the inside muscles you would have the legs you want.


----------



## Girl.

I have the exact same legs as my father.. and i have always been like that, there is nothing I can do..... I do exercice, but I avoid jumping, lifting weights, doing stairs... My calves are 16”, i don’t fit in any skinny jeans and i don’t wear shorts since a couple of years, i can’t not stand anymore comments on my muscles..


----------



## camber

Girl if I was you I would just have it done.   To me it looks like you need a bit taken off the inside and if it is the gastronomic muscle from what I have read it would just need to be stretched after the operation.  I am not saying it is the gastronomic muscle as I am not a doctor.    If a doctor told me I needed to have the soleus muscle reduced I would not do it as I would not risk not being able to walk properly.  I got mine done after I went to quite a famous lipo Dr in UK said to me that the rugby team would be proud of my legs.  He said it was muscle not fat and from then I was looking to have them reduced.


----------



## camber

Girl I am logging off  now as I am UK and it is after midnight.  I will log on again during the week depending on my work.


----------



## ongrace

Hi all,
I am doing research and checking out calf reduction via selective neurectomy and calf lipo. Anyone did in Seoul before? Appreciate if you can share the clinic name and result. Thanks


----------



## Girl.

camber said:


> GIRL I had it done last December and this is scary stuff I know.   There is a big window in Dr Park's room and I was considering jumping through it when the anesthetist came in  LOL.  Anyway went through the operation, very painful limping especially on the right side for quite a while  .  The left recovered very quickly.   After about 3 months you can do everything you did before if you do the stretches.  The muscle is very elastic so seems to readjust itself.  Very painful at the start.



Hi Camber!
I saw a video from the National geographic on the web of Dr.Park doing cal for muscle resection, I saw the big window you were talking about !
- you said your life is back to normal, you run normally? Could you do 5-10km?  Jump normally? Could you play beach volley-ball? Are you tired earlier than before? I am ready to give up some fonctionnality to have a normal life and wear shorts pants, but I want to have a good idea of what to expect....
- do you think I will be able to work 12 days after the surgery? (Job is a mix of sitting, standing and walking, 6 to 12h). At this moment, I can only take 2 weeks, including flights... 
Thank you so much for answering my questions!


----------



## camber

Hi Girl 
I think you will probably be back to normal within a few months but maybe when you return to work it will be a bit of a struggle to stand for too long.  Elevate your legs when you get home and wear your compression stockings or the bandages at all times for the first 2 or 3 months or as long as needed to reduce swelling.  
The first two weeks are 'dark' I would say - weird, you are sore, you have to keep going to the clinic to have the aspiration done and your calves stretched.  The nurse will push you into the wall to stretch your calves but it is better to feel the pain than not to stretch and then not be able to walk later on.
Also do the aspiration if you need to do it. 
I can walk normally now jump, run do everything as I did before and had completely forgot I had the operation within 3 or 4 months.
Any other questions just ask.


----------



## Dreamerbunny24

Girl. said:


> Hi Camber!
> I saw a video from the National geographic on the web of Dr.Park doing cal for muscle resection, I saw the big window you were talking about !
> - you said your life is back to normal, you run normally? Could you do 5-10km?  Jump normally? Could you play beach volley-ball? Are you tired earlier than before? I am ready to give up some fonctionnality to have a normal life and wear shorts pants, but I want to have a good idea of what to expect....
> - do you think I will be able to work 12 days after the surgery? (Job is a mix of sitting, standing and walking, 6 to 12h). At this moment, I can only take 2 weeks, including flights...
> Thank you so much for answering my questions!


Hi Girl! Where will you be travelling from and when are you looking to go to Dr Park to get the surgery done? I’m planning to go before the year ends and it would be great to have someone to go with!


----------



## Girl.

camber said:


> Hi Girl
> I think you will probably be back to normal within a few months but maybe when you return to work it will be a bit of a struggle to stand for too long.  Elevate your legs when you get home and wear your compression stockings or the bandages at all times for the first 2 or 3 months or as long as needed to reduce swelling.
> The first two weeks are 'dark' I would say - weird, you are sore, you have to keep going to the clinic to have the aspiration done and your calves stretched.  The nurse will push you into the wall to stretch your calves but it is better to feel the pain than not to stretch and then not be able to walk later on.
> Also do the aspiration if you need to do it.
> I can walk normally now jump, run do everything as I did before and had completely forgot I had the operation within 3 or 4 months.
> Any other questions just ask.


Than you for answering, sincerely. I am afraid, but ready!


----------



## Julia A

( Around 5 months post op )

Hi all, it has been about 5 months since the op ( my surgery was May 15 2018 ). Things have been alright. My right calf ( which dr park took out more as it was originally bulkier ) looks pretty straight even though it has been 5 month now. But my left calf is quite shapely and not as straight, probably because dr didn’t take out as many from there. I have stopped bandaging my right legs ( the straighter one) a month ago and it still looks alright. Currently I am still bandaging my left calf.

Pain wise, I realised that the pain or stiffness I felt sometimes was not due to my calves but because of how tightly I tied the bandages, which made walking painful. I went for a holiday in Hong Kong maybe 2.5months post op and there were tons of walking to do. The tight bandage made it really painful to walk so i went bandage free during my holiday there and was able to do a whole day of shopping with no problem.  Since coming back I have never had any nerve pain or other pain. My legs felt fine and normal too, no losing of feelings or numbness etc.

Exercise wise: I have started going back to my post op exercising regime and every thing is as per normal too. Previously I have tried jogging maybe 3 months post op, and my calf felt weaker so I didn’t continue and switched to other form of exercise.

Regret/satisfied: I will say go for it. Even though my leg calf is more shapely than my right, they still look way better than before my surgery. I am no longer conscious about the size of my calves anymore and have grew used to wearing my bandage out in public in shorts.

I feel completely normal and my leg strength have returned to pre op level too. I have also started driving maybe 1.5 month again too.

The photo below was taken yesterday.

P.s the slippers I am wearing are from adidas. The base is soooo cushiony that it made walking so comfortable and easy. I just came back from a trip to Bangkok and had no problem shopping for 3 consecutive days. Highly highly recommend for post op !

- julia


----------



## Julia A

-


----------



## Julia A

Girl. said:


> Hi Camber!
> I saw a video from the National geographic on the web of Dr.Park doing cal for muscle resection, I saw the big window you were talking about !
> - you said your life is back to normal, you run normally? Could you do 5-10km?  Jump normally? Could you play beach volley-ball? Are you tired earlier than before? I am ready to give up some fonctionnality to have a normal life and wear shorts pants, but I want to have a good idea of what to expect....
> - do you think I will be able to work 12 days after the surgery? (Job is a mix of sitting, standing and walking, 6 to 12h). At this moment, I can only take 2 weeks, including flights...
> Thank you so much for answering my questions!



Hi girl, I will say that day 12 is maybe a little rush, I think you will be quite uncomfortable at work too. At week2, your walking might still be slow and limping, if you don't mind your colleagues noticing maybe it will be alright. At 3 months post-op, I still couldn't jump as high as pre-op, it was more like a hop. But now at 5 months post op, everything is normal. For walking Stamina, if I had tied my bandages very very tightly, it will be uncomfortable walking for too long and even worse walking up the stairs. It think it has to do with  poor blood circulation and the calves being too confined by the bandages, and less to do with my actual leg strength.


----------



## Julia A

For ladies who are planning to have this surgery done, I will suggest that it will be better to have a more realistic expectation before going in for the surgery. As it is very hard to achieve stick thin legs from an originally chucky calves, after the surgery and the recovery. However a normal and decent calves size is definitely attainable. Of course, this will differ between people and original calves size, or maybe a second surgery if you are up for it.


----------



## Girl.

I booked the surgery!! October 19th, I am staying 10 nights after the surgery and I will go back to work on day 14, it was the best I could do. I wish everything will go well. Thank to everyone who answered me and helped me make my decision. I will keep you posted!


----------



## Julia A

Girl. said:


> I booked the surgery!! October 19th, I am staying 10 nights after the surgery and I will go back to work on day 14, it was the best I could do. I wish everything will go well. Thank to everyone who answered me and helped me make my decision. I will keep you posted!


Hi girl, i am so happy for you!  Are you going alone or do you have someone to take care of you?
A good support is very very important especially for the first few days. i will recommend you to bring dry shampoo for the trip. I remembered that i couldn't shower properly the first fews days post op as i didnt want to mess up the bandages. But October in Seoul should be pretty cold already, so you might not have to shower as frequently. Try to bring pants/ skirts/ dress etc.. that are easy to wear, because your bandaged, swollen and bruised calves sometimes make it a little difficult to reach down and take off your clothes. I will also recommend bringing a thick and cushiony indoor slipper to walk around at home. Your feet will become VERY swollen and thick ( can't stress this enough ), and walking barefooted feels quite weird and not as comfortable. Most importantly, make sure you have someone you can talk to/text/ call when you are sad, afraid or in pain. This is very important, especially when you are having a tougher day during the recovery stage. When i was feeling sick in Korea, i sometimes called my boyfriend and asked him to sing me to sleep. This really helped distract the pain and i felt better. 

when you reach seoul, buy a steady big umbrella and use it as a cane. There are many steep slopes in seoul (there is one just right outside of the clinic) and it was really impossible for me to climb any of those without the umbrella's help.  The umbrella was my good friend for 3 weeks 

Bring a facial mist too as Seoul is pretty cold and dry.  Before the surgery, It will be best to arrange the room to have all the essentials you need just around you within arm's reach, such as charger, laptops, food etc.. Also make sure you have enough pillows to elevate your legs, before the surgery. Prepare fruits and food that will aid in your recovery ( google them ), and also buy banana. You might have poor appetite after the surgery, so prepare nutritious and simple food beforehand too. You will need to eat 3 regular meals everyday before taking the medication ( 5 pills after every meal ). For vitamins, i will not recommend buying so many. If you are eating a good and balanced diet,  you will be getting all the required vitamins already. Plus with the 15 medication pills/day, there are already too many things to swallow. However, pills that help in deswelling such as bromelain, you will have to prepare them. 
Bring a icepack or heating pad to help cope with the nerve pain during the second week. A good massaging cream will be great too. PLEASE bring something that can help with the itchiness of the skin under the bandage, you will thank me later 

If you have any questions regarding what to pack or about the post op recovery feel free to ask.


----------



## Girl.

Julia A said:


> Hi girl, i am so happy for you!  Are you going alone or do you have someone to take care of you?
> A good support is very very important especially for the first few days. i will recommend you to bring dry shampoo for the trip. I remembered that i couldn't shower properly the first fews days post op as i didnt want to mess up the bandages. But October in Seoul should be pretty cold already, so you might not have to shower as frequently. Try to bring pants/ skirts/ dress etc.. that are easy to wear, because your bandaged, swollen and bruised calves sometimes make it a little difficult to reach down and take off your clothes. I will also recommend bringing a thick and cushiony indoor slipper to walk around at home. Your feet will become VERY swollen and thick ( can't stress this enough ), and walking barefooted feels  quite weird and not as comfortable. Most importantly make sure you have someone you can talk to/text/ call when you are sad, afraid or in pain. This is very important, especially when you are having a tougher day during the recovery stage.
> When i was feeling sick in Korea, i sometimes called my boyfriend and asked him to sing me to sleep. This really helped distract the pain and i felt better.
> when you reach seoul, buy a steady big umbrella and use it as a cane. There are many steep slopes in seoul (there is one just right outside of the clinic) and it was really impossible for me to climb any of those without the umbrella's help.  The umbrella was my good friend for 3 weeks



Thank for the tips Julia! No one knows for the surgery except the girls on this forum..... I have been looking for a solution for years here in Canada and USA and all the doctors I consulted thought I was crazy for wanting this surgery (samething for my family) and that if I have bad consequences, I will be responsible for it.... So I am going alone and I will have to hide it from everybody... I will try to stay strong in the post-op!


----------



## Julia A

Girl. said:


> Thank for the tips Julia! No one knows for the surgery except the girls on this forum..... I have been looking for a solution for years here in Canada and USA and all the doctors I consulted thought I was crazy for wanting this surgery (samething for my family) and that if I have bad consequences, I will be responsible for it.... So I am going alone and I will have to hide it from everybody... I will try to stay strong in the post-op!


Alright, but make sure at least someone close knows that you are coming for the trip. If you feel lonely, scared or in pain, just read through this forum or update us, we will be happy to chat with you. On the bright side, you can binge watch netflix drama and youtube, and be a couch potato without feeling guilty  Korean convenient stores has many ready to eat meals like rice and soup( pumpkin soup is good for post op recovery but they dont taste good) etc, but you will need to have a microwave to heat them in your room. I remember that there is a traditional market near the train station where the clinic is, maybe you can explore the food options available there and stock up before the surgery.


----------



## amici1992

Hi all. I will be 6 months post op in 2 days.
Very sorry for being MIA. But I'll be replying to comments this weekend! And of course giving an overall update.

Best of luck to @Girl. on her upcoming surgery tomorrow!


----------



## Girl.

Day -1: Arrival at the clinic, meeting with Dr.Pak, blood tests. 
Day 0: Surgery
I arrive at 10h, the prepared me, they inserted the IV and the anesthesiologist came to do the spinal, it was ok, not that  painful, but I stared crying, more because I was afraid of the surgery,asking myself « what are you doing to your body, » !  I woke up during the surgery... so scaredn, I didn’t know where I was... After the surgery, I was in so much pain, that they gave me 3 IV shots of painkillers before I was able to walk to the toilet. Dr.park took off 400g, maybe I is why it is sooo painful?! Going back tomorrow for post opappointemnt.....


----------



## brobn

Girl. said:


> Day -1: Arrival at the clinic, meeting with Dr.Pak, blood tests.
> Day 0: Surgery
> I arrive at 10h, the prepared me, they inserted the IV and the anesthesiologist came to do the spinal, it was ok, not that  painful, but I stared crying, more because I was afraid of the surgery,asking myself « what are you doing to your body, » !  I woke up during the surgery... so scaredn, I didn’t know where I was... After the surgery, I was in so much pain, that they gave me 3 IV shots of painkillers before I was able to walk to the toilet. Dr.park took off 400g, maybe I is why it is sooo painful?! Going back tomorrow for post opappointemnt.....


Oh my goodness, I'm so glad to hear you're ok


----------



## Girl.

(N.b. English isn’t my first langage, so my English writing is sometimes difficult)

*Day 1: sugery
Day 2: *
I didn’t slept at all this night, I was so in pain.... 10/10. I took the pills that Dr.Park gave me plus one extra pain killer. My bandages were really tight, there was no blood circution in my feets and pain was worse while elevating. But I wanted to avoid swelling so I keept the elevated an I was in pure pain, having bigs regrets of deciding to move on with the surgery. I had really underestimated the pain that I was going to experience...
I went to the post-op appointment, dr.Park changed my bandages, and teached me how to stretch with the lower belly against the wall. I was literally crying... I think the recovery really depends on the amount of muscle that is removed. There was an other girl that met the day of the surgery, she was walking well, doesn’t seem to have as pain as me, I told Dr.Park that I wished I would be like her. He said that he removed 100g of each of her calf, compare to 200g for me, that was one factor why our recovery was different.
One of my stitches has opened, I think it is because I really tried to keep my legs straights, to stretch the muscle. I guess I am more afraid of long termes consequences than scars. The other leg look ok.

One big mistake I made was to rent an AirBnb that is about 1.5 km of the clinic, I can’t not walk that far, especially that it is in a slope, there is no Uber and taxi won’t take me cause it is too close. So Dr.Park has to take me to the appointment. I can’t not even go outside cause it is a steep slope.. I went to the grocery store before the surgery but I have not enough food for the 11 days. I will ordered delivery. So rent the *hotel* that is suggested by Dr.Park, they will provide transport and you will be close to cafes and restaurants. In the Foreheal hotel, the rooms are equipped to cook (something I didn’t tough so when I rent my Airbnb)
*Umbrella* to use as can is a must (thanks Julia)

*Day 3: *
I slept better, i woke up time to time but pain is manageable. Getting out of bed is always the most challenging and painful moment of the day. Dr.Park said I could take off the bandages and shower. When I took them off, it was so painful, I don’t know why but if I had known I would have wash myself with a towel. I had difficulty to stand up in the shower.
 I decide to *stretch* every 15 minutes instead of 30 minutes, I am really afraid of not waking normal again or being restrained in sports, even if I read this entire blog an everyone seemed to be ok.
I do not have *swelling* in my feet or ankles....? Maybe because I can’t go outside to walk, I stretch 5 minutes, walk around bed, lie down and elevate my feet. And I do that again 10 minutes later. Really boring, but it seemed to be efficient.
I *walk* very slowly, like an 80 years old person, maybe 10cm each step. I bought snickers, one size bigger, that are very comfortable. I also try to walk normally, meaning that I try not to drag my feets but have a normal pace. It hurts but it stretch at the same time.


----------



## Girl.

I have a boyfriend since a couple of months, I had no intention to tell him about the surgery. He is out of town right now. I am going to see him on day 16. What were your excuses for brushing,  and bandages for 6 months to a year?!?
He is really not I the medical field, so I thought I could say that I had trouble with the saphenous vein and that doctors had to remove it remove it by surgery. For this surgery, they actually have to cut behind the knee and patients have to wear compression stockings. Does it sounds good....? Anyone has a better story to tell......?


----------



## Cassandra.007

Hey guys! So I've seen on here that Dr. Park is popular choice, but the procedure seems to be pretty expensive. I work in the humanitarian field, and I can't imagine anytime within the next couple years at least that illIbe able to save enough to justify spending around $10,000 on the procedure :/  Does anyone else have any recommendations? I saw Dr. Jong's name, from Taiwan I think, but I haven't seen where his prices are yet. This has been such a huge area of insecurity for me that I'm so tired of living always hiding my legs, and it's frustrating to only be held back by the money!


----------



## Girl.

Cassandra.007 said:


> Hey guys! So I've seen on here that Dr. Park is popular choice, but the procedure seems to be pretty expensive. I work in the humanitarian field, and I can't imagine anytime within the next couple years at least that illIbe able to save enough to justify spending around $10,000 on the procedure :/  Does anyone else have any recommendations? I saw Dr. Jong's name, from Taiwan I think, but I haven't seen where his prices are yet. This has been such a huge area of insecurity for me that I'm so tired of living always hiding my legs, and it's frustrating to only be held back by the money!



Hi Cassandra, this is a very *MAJOR* *SURGERY*. If you can’t not afford Dr.Park, please wait until you get the money. You DO NOT want ended up having trouble walking for the rest of your life. Dr.Park has done over 900 calf reduction, he is a specialist. This is a risky surgery that is safe IF done by an *EXPERT* only.


----------



## Girl.

*Day 4: *
I had an appointment with Dr.Park. I had stretch often but not enough far from the wall and my feets were too far one from each other. Dr.Park is very kind bud doesn’t talk much, so this time I asked what specific distance I should reached, I measured it with my arm and I will pratice it until day 8. 
Pain is now ok, 5/10. I walk slow, but I am less dragging my feet's. Dr.Park said I should walk more so I manage to take a walk around the block this afternoon, I had difficulty to come back and walk the hill, but it was good to be outside. I said earlier that my stitche had open, but no, it was just blood and bruising. In fact, he stitches the skin by the inside, so I think the scar will be very small.


----------



## ongrace

Hi,
I have decided to go Seoul for my thigh, calf and calf muscle reduction in Dec. Only be there for a week so need to get blood test in singapore. Anyone can recommend where for blood test and GP for stitches removal. Hopefully not too expensive. Tks


----------



## Girl.

*Day 5, Day 6: *
Mornings are still painfull, I do not sleep well, I have a knee pain, but in the front side. I asked Dr.Park and he said it is not related since it is not behind the knee. Maybe it is because I stretched too much...? I was doing it every 15 minutes, I will switch to 30 minutes. I go out about 4 times a day for a walk of 30 minutes, I am afraid of walking too much, I want to avoid swelling.
*Day 7: *
Aspiration day! Dr.Park forgot to pick me up for my appointment. I had to walk and I do not live close by but I managed to do it! My ankles were very swollen when I arrived to the clinic.
I really thought aspiration would be more painful, I asked Dr.Park to apply an ice pack before doing it and I almost felt nothing, I only took 1 or 2 minutes. He removed around 10ml. I am confident I can do that alone at home without problem.
I am walking better, slower than normal, but it is better each day. While I was around, I went to the Starbucks across the street, someone here on the forum said that there was a good ambiance, it’s true. I sat at the second floor, in a sofa near the window, with my coffee, looking people walking in the street, I felt like living a normal life again.
Next appointment on day 10, leaving for home on day 11.


----------



## Girl.

Day 7


----------



## Girl.

I had private questions but I will answer here for the benefit of every other girl who is looking into this procedure.
-*spinal* *anesthesia* 
The risk of complications of spinal anesthesia is lower than general anesthesia, it is why it is preferred. It is a well known procedure (I work in the medical field). The anesthesiologist was a men, good English speaking, professional. He told me to lie down on the table, on my left side, on fœtal position. He lift up my hospital gown to have acces to my back  (be aware that the medical personal will see your underwear). He disinfected my back with alcohol, it was very cold. Than he inserted the needle. Yes it was painful, but nothing compare to the pain in the post-op days...Then my lower body started to feel numb, very strange sensation. Than he touched my shoulder with something cold, and than my leg, to test if I was feeling it. He did it a couple of time, to be sure everything was ok. After a couple of minutes, I started feeling asleep. I woke up 2 times in the surgery,  not cool, I was scared, freezing, hearing them work on my body...
*Pain: *
Yes it is very painful, a lot more than what I expected. I wasn’t prepared for that... I had in mind that pain is temporary, it will go away, so I had more focused my research on safety, long term consequences, best surgeon, recovery exercice... But I am now at day 8 and everything is ok, its now more an incomfort than pain, nothing to compare with the first days. After I stretched, I walk almost normally, but slower, but nothing for people to stare at me. I think I could have gone home today, but you never know how your recovery will go, so it is better to plan more days in Korea. I am leaving day 11.
*Hotel:*
The Hotel that is now recommended is the Foreheal Hôtel (and not the Young dong). It is close to the clinic, seems new, rooms have réfrigérateur, microwave, boiler, there a coffee shop and a restaurant downstairs, a terrasse on top I think. When I booked my Airbnb, i didn’t knew that the special tarif for Dr.Park at the Foreheal was 66,000 KRW per night single room, 88,000KRW per night for a double room.
*Price: *
I paid 8,000,000 KRW, you can have a 10% discount if you pay cash but I didn’t wanted to bring this amount of money with me... I paid by VISA.


----------



## Anoukmarie

I follow this forum since 2009 and want to do the surgery with dr Park this November. I will consult him today , to safe a surgery date. blood tests are all done 

Is anyone also going there in November and wants to meet up ? I want to stay in hotel and I think I will come alone to Seoul 

Regards


----------



## Girl.

*Day 10: *
Last appointment, Dr.Park showed me how to aspirate my legs, he draw a circle with a pen, so I will know where to insert the needle at home. With an ice-pack before, it is ok, not that painful (seringue, 10ml, 21G, 1”1/4). He withdraw only 6ml of each legs but he said It will probably more at home, since I will be working. In Korea, i just rested, elevated and stretched. I didn’t go on any tour, I wanted a safe and effective recovery...
*Day 11: * return home
I took the bus 6009, 15 000W, around 50 minutes, from Sinsa dong station, nonstop. (can also be taken at Sinsa station) I think it is the fastest and the cheapest option and you are sure to have a seat. I didn’t wanted to take the subway, because there is so much stairs and no elevators, I wouldn’t have been able with my suitcase ... I walk ok, not so fast, I tired easily and going down stairs is difficult. But I definitely didn’t needed a wheelchair service, I guess my recovery is ok, fortunately.. I am now at the airport, waiting for my first flight, of 13 hours.... The teletubbies exercice and squats are strange movement to be done in public so for now I push against a wall or a chair.


----------



## Julia A

Girl. said:


> I have a boyfriend since a couple of months, I had no intention to tell him about the surgery. He is out of town right now. I am going to see him on day 16. What were your excuses for brushing,  and bandages for 6 months to a year?!?
> He is really not I the medical field, so I thought I could say that I had trouble with the saphenous vein and that doctors had to remove it remove it by surgery. For this surgery, they actually have to cut behind the knee and patients have to wear compression stockings. Does it sounds good....? Anyone has a better story to tell......?


Hey Girl, I told my relatives that i rolled down the stairs because i was drunk, to explain the bruises and the bandages.  My relatives stopped probing  after i told them that i was too drunk to remember what happened. Maybe you can try this excuse haha. People around just got used to the bandages and limping after a few days. Try not to stress over how people will think


----------



## Girl.

*Day 11: *
13h flight, 3h layover, 1h45m flight. I asked my airline to have empty seat next to me (there was a lot left the day before my return), they were absolutely of no help so I paid 120$ to have a sext in the first row, next to the toilet, I couldn’t elevate my legs, but I could stretch when I wanted. It went better than I expected... not to much swelling. I was able to walk in the airport, my walking was ok, not so fast, but ok.
*Day 12-13: *
Spent the day stretching every 15 minutes and elevating, dealing with the jet lag of 13h.
*Day 14: *
Back to work for a 13h day, job is a mix of sitting, standing, walking, no breaks. I got up 1h earlier than before to stretch a lot. So when I arrived to work, my walking was normal, nobody asked questions. I took muscle relaxant (methocarbamol) and anti-inflammatory (naproxen) to relive the pain. I could stretch only while going to the bathroom, so the pain and the tightness increased more and more during the day. I wasn’t walking normal at the end, really slower. I told colleges that I was tired from holidays.
 I didn’t had time to look at my bandages during the day, so when I arrived home, I realized that they had loosen up, not the same compression all along the calves, my calves looked like waves.. !  and there was a bulge of swelling under the knee cause the bandages were lower than where I put them in the morning... So now I have decided to wear compression socking first, so my calves would be in the right shape, with the bandages on top. Dr.Park gave my 20-27mmHg socking, I thought it would be more like 30-40mmHg...?
I drove to work (1h) without problem.
I did my first aspiration alone, 6ml and 3ml, I push and pull the seringue a couple of time to be sure to remove all the blood, but I think I over did it. The following day, it was really painfulll and I started wondering that maybe I had infected one of my leg and that I would have to go to the emergency room and told the doctor what I have done... but it the pain resolved, so it was probably just inflammation related to the movement of the seringue in the muscle. 

*Day 15-16-17: *
I have to work for 8 day before having a day off, the week will be long ... I do not sleep well, elevating the legs, jet lag, in comfort.... I had to go to the birthday party of my niece, after my work, all my family was there, and they didn’t notice anything special.  But I am really making effort to walk normally. I still struggle to walk downstairs but since i live at the third floor, I practice a lot!
I feel like I am back to square one every morning, after 10 minutes of stretching, it is better.


----------



## jennaal

Are you able to walk?? I want calf reduction but so scared of the pain. I just got v line and I could barely handled that pain.


----------



## Lnglichan

kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?


I have exactly same concerns...


----------



## Anoukmarie

Booked the surgery for 20 th November finally. I’m happy and ready but also nervous a lot . 

Hope everything went well 

If anyone wants updates I post my post op experiences here


----------



## Girl.

@camber @Julia A @amici1992 @brobn
Hi girls! After how long did the tightness in your calves in the morning was gone? I asked Dr.Park and he said it was different from one patient to another... I am afraid I don’t stretch enough the days I work. I stretch a lot in my days off, I bought flat shoes to work and for home, but still... I can’t not stretch properly while working..... 

Good luck to @Anoukmarie for her surgery this week!!


----------



## Anoukmarie

Girl. said:


> @camber @Julia A @amici1992 @brobn
> Hi girls! After how long did the tightness in your calves in the morning was gone? I asked Dr.Park and he said it was different from one patient to another... I am afraid I don’t stretch enough the days I work. I stretch a lot in my days off, I bought flat shoes to work and for home, but still... I can’t not stretch properly while working.....
> 
> Good luck to @Anoukmarie for her surgery this week!!


Hi , landed in Seoul and driving to the clinic right now . 

Thank u Girl surgery is tomorrow


----------



## Julia A

Girl. said:


> @camber @Julia A @amici1992 @brobn
> Hi girls! After how long did the tightness in your calves in the morning was gone? I asked Dr.Park and he said it was different from one patient to another... I am afraid I don’t stretch enough the days I work. I stretch a lot in my days off, I bought flat shoes to work and for home, but still... I can’t not stretch properly while working.....
> 
> Good luck to @Anoukmarie for her surgery this week!!



I cant remember exactly how long, but after i got back to Singapore which is 1 month post op, i gradually stop stretching in the morning. But even up to now, which is about maybe 6month post op, my calves sometimes feel sore if i have been sitting for tooo long. But they dont hurt or anything, just minor sores. When i was working, i remember stretching every half an hour or every hour. If i don't stretch throughout the day my calves will feel like they were "harden" and stiff. But maybe after 2 months plus i stop stretching so frequently throughout the day. I also took yoga class then, which i was 'forced' to stretch anyways haha


----------



## Babyluv30

Ladies, I’m new here. I didn’t have enough time to read all the information in this blog but I hope yall can help me. I gad radio frequency done with Dr Perry Liu for the past year. I have improvement at all. He said I was the only one not to see any improvement. He suggested now that I moved forward with the surgery. Told me he has done the procedure many times. He charges 15k. The only thing is he doesn’t have a whole lot of pictures to show me from previous patients. The scar he said would be in the inner part of my calves. (I would feel just as bad with a big scar as I feel with the large muscle) I was seeing pictures here in the blog (julia btw thank you so much for sharing those photos my calves are itentical to yours) and seems like the scars are behind the knees (sounds way better than having the scars in the inner part of my calves) 
I’m wondering if anyone here in the blog has had the surgery with Dr perry liu? 
What would you ladies recommend should I really leave the country to get this done or Dr liu would do a good job?
I’m not sure if I have the balls to go all the way to korea to have this done. I have no family members or anyone willing to help me with these as everyone thinks I’m crazy to want a surgery. I’m just extremely self consious abt my calves I need to get this done. I’m ready for it! What would you ladies recommend? 
Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Babyluv30

I saved the money and I’m ready! If I could get away with having this done with dr Liu would be a lot more convenient for me to stay in the states. But if he doesn’t have the experience then I have no other choice. Plus I much rather have a scar behind the knee than in the inner part of my calves. Is anyone here planning on going to Korea in 2019 please let me know maybe we can do it together? I have a very flexible schedule but want to get this done asap so the sooner the better


----------



## Maryelisa

Hey guys I’m so glad I found this group. I’m thinking of calf reduction for all my life and preparing for it with Dr. park Seoul Korea For all the ladies who’s went with him what are the price someone on here said 10,000 and I read one lady laid 7,500.. I don’t have the money right now so planning for maybe next winter and I’ll be traveling from United States. Anyone on here also looking into this?? And for the ladies who already undergone this surgery please please reply it’ll be highly appreciated. I’m so tired of my calves taking over my life. I feel crazy right now for considering this but I’m sick and tired of my muscular calves


----------



## Babyluv30

Yes girl same here! Haha I was quoted 10k here in America with dr Liu plus the anesthesiologist fees was going to come up close to 15k. It would be more convenient for me to have it done in America but I’m not confident as I never heard of anyone that had this done here. Only thing pretty much stopping me are the scars. Dr Liu would cut the inner part of my calves and I don’t want to put a big old scar on my legs. 
I’m just waiting for a confirmation from the ladies that had this done where exactly is the scar from the surgery located? I want to get this done now before summer
Another question I have ...After the procedure how long would it take to be able to wear heels and walk normal? How long do u have to keep wrapping? 
About the trip is all I need a password to enter Korea? I have no clue I need guidance lol
Thank you in advance


----------



## Maryelisa

Babyluv30 said:


> Yes girl same here! Haha I was quoted 10k here in America with dr Liu plus the anesthesiologist fees was going to come up close to 15k. It would be more convenient for me to have it done in America but I’m not confident as I never heard of anyone that had this done here. Only thing pretty much stopping me are the scars. Dr Liu would cut the inner part of my calves and I don’t want to put a big old scar on my legs.
> I’m just waiting for a confirmation from the ladies that had this done where exactly is the scar from the surgery located? I want to get this done now before summer
> Another question I have ...After the procedure how long would it take to be able to wear heels and walk normal? How long do u have to keep wrapping?
> About the trip is all I need a password to enter Korea? I have no clue I need guidance lol
> Thank you in advance


I think so passport is all that’s needed. When do you plan on getting the surgery and whoever you go with I hope you get the results you want and smooth recovery... I did a little research and from what I read Dr. park specialized in calf reduction and has done over 700 calf surgeries. I don’t want to travel neither but with a surgery like this I’m definitely considering it


----------



## Babyluv30

I’m thinking like next month. I sent him an email a few days ago but no response yet


----------



## Maryelisa

Babyluv30 said:


> I’m thinking like next month. I sent him an email a few days ago but no response yet


I hope everything goes well! Can you please keep me updated. I really want to do this and love to see someone’s results. I wish I could get mines done by next month but it’s going to be a long wait for me


----------



## Supzann3

Hi Marrob,

I am new to the forum and I was looking for information on calf reduction. I wasn’t able to go back to all the threads and read your information, but did you get your procedure done by Dr. Park from Oz Cosmetics ? 

When I google calf reduction he is the only person that comes up.

Do you recommend him ? There seems to be really bad reviews about him.

Thank you for sharing your experience.



marrob said:


> Hi Camber!!  Walking is not a problem for me at all.  I don't even have the awkward feeling when I first try to walk in the morning anymore.  I'm not comfortable wearing skirts or shorts though.  My mom says they look great, but the outer bulge is still there and that's the part I hate.
> 
> I am happy with the shape, but I do wish he would have taken more muscle.  During consultations with both Dr. Park and Dr. Jong, I noticed Dr. Park takes the most muscle (the overall design is what I wasn't satisfied with when looking over his before/after pics).  Dr. Jong is more like a designer with his procedure.  He takes muscle, but also focuses on a nice shape.  I guess that's why some people go to both for revisions.  I wish we could combine their skills somehow lol.
> 
> Still, I would do it all over again because the result is way better than what my legs looked like before. I am going to give it a few more months.  If they don't improve further, I'm going to ask Dr. Jong if he can remove more.
> 
> Keep your head up and don't lose faith.  I agree that with the time and money that goes into the procedure, we should get better results.  The recovery is fine, but thinking about going through the hassle again is a headache.  Also, you are probably better off getting it done in the fall.  Wearing the compression stockings in warm weather isn't fun.
> 
> It's frustrating because I am positive if Dr. Jong removed just a tiny bit more I would have been satisfied.


----------



## Babyluv30

Ladies, I’m so annoyed. I sent two emails already in the last two weeks but no response. I wanna book this procedure asap is there a better email ? I used the one on the website 
ozclinic@korea.com is there a way to get a faster response?


----------



## Babyluv30

miame44 said:


> Botox is the best and safest way. And see the result right away.


@diaaana yes come with me Im ready bave flexible schedule


----------



## Babyluv30

I already spent a few thousand on botox no improvement


----------



## Babyluv30

How can I get a hold of Dr Park please? I called no one answer. I sent emails and pics no reply so annoying I wanna get this done why is it soo hard to get ahold of him? I used the email on his website


----------



## Girl.

Babyluv30 said:


> I saved the money and I’m ready! If I could get away with having this done with dr Liu would be a lot more convenient for me to stay in the states. But if he doesn’t have the experience then I have no other choice. Plus I much rather have a scar behind the knee than in the inner part of my calves. Is anyone here planning on going to Korea in 2019 please let me know maybe we can do it together? I have a very flexible schedule but want to get this done asap so the sooner the better



Hi, I wouldn’t go with Dr.Lui, I asked him and he told me that he had done between 20-30 calf reduction surgery which is really not enough to be an expert. Dr.Park has done over 900 muscle reduction.
 I saw some picture on google of the scar in the inner part of the calf and it is pretty ugly... My scar is very small, 2cm long, behind the knee, I almost do not see it.
I am 2 months and a half post-op, everything is so far so good. Walking is normal, I did ice skating, cross country skiing already. I am tired earlier than before but I could do it normally. I can run small distances, like to catch the bus, but I cant run real distances right now. but I am confident that it will be back to 90% normal within 6 months.


----------



## alwaysbetter

Girl. said:


> Hi, I wouldn’t go with Dr.Lui, I asked him and he told me that he had done between 20-30 calf reduction surgery which is really not enough to be an expert. Dr.Park has done over 900 muscle reduction.
> I saw some picture on google of the scar in the inner part of the calf and it is pretty ugly... My scar is very small, 2cm long, behind the knee, I almost do not see it.
> I am 2 months and a half post-op, everything is so far so good. Walking is normal, I did ice skating, cross country skiing already. I am tired earlier than before but I could do it normally. I can run small distances, like to catch the bus, but I cant run real distances right now. but I am confident that it will be back to 90% normal within 6 months.



Hi! How much of a change in circumference have you seen? I just spoke to Dr. Park, and was quoted for my surgery, but I have rather large calves and want to have a realistic expectation.


----------



## miucacia

Girl. said:


> Hi, I wouldn’t go with Dr.Lui, I asked him and he told me that he had done between 20-30 calf reduction surgery which is really not enough to be an expert. Dr.Park has done over 900 muscle reduction.
> I saw some picture on google of the scar in the inner part of the calf and it is pretty ugly... My scar is very small, 2cm long, behind the knee, I almost do not see it.
> I am 2 months and a half post-op, everything is so far so good. Walking is normal, I did ice skating, cross country skiing already. I am tired earlier than before but I could do it normally. I can run small distances, like to catch the bus, but I cant run real distances right now. but I am confident that it will be back to 90% normal within 6 months.



Hello! Your experience is really encouraging! Im 6-days post ops. The biggest and most painful challenge would be trying to get out of bed every morning as the upper calf muscles behind got super stiff and it was excruciating just trying to stand straight. Im worried this will affect me for the rest of my life or if i might not be able to walk normally again. Did you have a similar experience in your first week post-op? Were you disciplined in keeping with stretching for 1 minute every 20 minutes throughout the day?  how long did it take you to be able to walk normally?

Thank you so much for your post! I hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## miucacia

alwaysbetter said:


> Hi! How much of a change in circumference have you seen? I just spoke to Dr. Park, and was quoted for my surgery, but I have rather large calves and want to have a realistic expectation.



In my case, i lost 3 cm right after surgery. 6 days post op and its still the same circumference.


----------



## Babyluv30

I just had my surgery yesterday and I’m in so much pain. The first few hours after surgery was the worse it hurt to breath. It’s been the most painful experience of my life. My calves and knees are sore and so is my back and arms I’m not sure why. I think I have a little fever too. Stretching is painful. Walking is painful. It’s hard to sleep. I brought percocets and still hard to manage the pain. I hope I’m happy with the results and won’t need a revision. Doctor Park said I have a lot of scar tissues from previous radio frequencies  so it was hard for him to remove the muscle. And I’m experiencing more pain the most people go through.


----------



## Fortunecat

Babyluv30 said:


> I just had my surgery yesterday and I’m in so much pain. The first few hours after surgery was the worse it hurt to breath. It’s been the most painful experience of my life. My calves and knees are sore and so is my back and arms I’m not sure why. I think I have a little fever too. Stretching is painful. Walking is painful. It’s hard to sleep. I brought percocets and still hard to manage the pain. I hope I’m happy with the results and won’t need a revision. Doctor Park said I have a lot of scar tissues from previous radio frequencies  so it was hard for him to remove the muscle. And I’m experiencing more pain the most people go through.


Oh my. I hope you will feel better soon.
Does that mean radiofrequency is a no-no if one is going for calves reduction surgery?


----------



## Babyluv30

The radio frequency was a big mistake. It was a waste of time and money at least in my case because I saw no results and I had it done 3times. It created scar tissue and it made my calves look even bigger and harder than they were before. It was very frustrating to find out the scar tissue kept Dr Park from removing a lot of muscle. Going through all this pain I hope my calves look smaller and symmetrical.


----------



## Babyluv30

My calves look huge right now I hope it’s just the swollen. How long did it take for you gurls to notice the results?
Has anyone had the RF done a few times before the muscle resection? Were u happy with the results?


----------



## Babyluv30

Day 3 after surgery. No pain just a little sore getting out of bed. Ugghhh I’m so annoyed..The inner part of my left calf is still so bulky. I’m so mad I did that stupid RF procedure a few times. Dr Liu did not informed me that it could result in scar tissue and make the calves look bigger. And now I’m stuck with no solution to my problem. Anyone here had RF done before the resection? Did you get good results?


----------



## Babyluv30

Omg I cannot belive. Day 4 has been the most painful so far. I unwrapped my calves for the first time to take a shower and I’m extremely upset with the results. My calves look the same bulky and muscular. I was really hopping to have my calves straight but since the scar tissue I’m guessing dr Park wasn’t able to remove as much of the inner muscle. FML


----------



## Babyluv30

Day 6 and the pain is only getting worse. It hurts when I lay down and it hurts to get up. Specially the back of my knees where the scar is. My feet and knees also hurt alot even to the touch. My toes hurt so much I can beraly walk. Even my tights and butt hurt. My arms are super sore probably because I been using it a lot to get outta bed and toilet. I don’t understand why the pain keeps getting worse. Anyone experienced this much pain on day 6?


----------



## Babyluv30

Hey Ladies where yall at? I’m 7 days post op and now starting to feel a little better thank God. Haven’t got much sleep the past week at all cuz the pain peaked around day 4 and just now getting better. The back, the side and the front of my knees are very swollen, bruised and sore to the touch..My calves are just sore..the pain is way worse on my feet, my ankles are so swollen it hurts to walk. My heels are buised and very sore. The worse part is getting outta bed. I wake up hourly to stretch cannot sleep longer cuz the pain. The second I put my feet down I have a strong burning sensation that travels from my feet all the way to my thighs.. it takes about 45seconds to be able to stand straight and for the burning sensation to go away. So painful. I been taking meloxicam, ibuprofen, percocets and benadryl to help me calm down it helps but still painful. I cannot wait to be pain free. I hope the results are good and permanent  
I have attached some pics it looks pretty bad anyone bruised as bad as me ???


----------



## Babyluv30

Pictures day 7. My knees are twice as big and sore and so bruised I hope it’s nothing serious?


----------



## brobn

Babyluv30 said:


> Pictures day 7. My knees are twice as big and sore and so bruised I hope it’s nothing serious?


I hope you heal well lovely!


----------



## brobn

I'm getting a quote from Dr. Su from Tampa Florida, he specializes in lipo and his results are incredible!! I've been watching his Youtube channel and I feel really confident about his work. You're awake during the surgery too which makes me happy! What do you ladies think? Their website is www.artlipo.com


----------



## brobn




----------



## Babyluv30

Well you can have great results if your calves are mostly fat. For the rest of us that would not work as we have bulky muscle and very little fat.


----------



## Girl.

*Post-op: 4 months and a half *
I do live a normal life, i do not feel pain or thightness anymore, unless i do not stretch enough. I can do sports (bike, hiking, cross country skiing, alpine skiing) exept running... i tried twice and it is painfull while doing it and for a couple of days following the run... As anyone experienced that kind of weakness? As anyone bean able to run 5 or 10km after this surgery? 

Babyluv30, the worst is behind you!


----------



## Babyluv30

Ladies, I’m 17 days post op and my calves have finally shrunk. I’m so excited! Left is now 32cm right is 33cm
My first aspiration had no fluid, second aspiration had I think 2ml and third aspiration no fluid. So I’m finished here heading back home now. It was an amazing experience. Everyone in Seoul was so nice. The food was good. Thank God for Dr Park I couldn’t thank him enough. His nurses were also very nice. I totally recommend this procedure with Dr Park. Even tho I almost died in pain during the first few days I can say it’s totally worth living happy with my calves for the rest of my life   Now let’s hope I have a good recovery and long last results !


----------



## bluetoes

Babyluv30 said:


> Ladies, I’m 17 days post op and my calves have finally shrunk. I’m so excited! Left is now 32cm right is 33cm
> My first aspiration had no fluid, second aspiration had I think 2ml and third aspiration no fluid. So I’m finished here heading back home now. It was an amazing experience. Everyone in Seoul was so nice. The food was good. Thank God for Dr Park I couldn’t thank him enough. His nurses were also very nice. I totally recommend this procedure with Dr Park. Even tho I almost died in pain during the first few days I can say it’s totally worth living happy with my calves for the rest of my life   Now let’s hope I have a good recovery and long last results !



Hello babyluv! Do you mind sharing your measurements before the surgery? What does your legs look like now? Can you post pictures?


----------



## Alal69

Hello! I want to do it too at end of this year! Do you know what clinics are good and with a reasonable price? Marble quoted me about 320000! 


Babyluv30 said:


> I saved the money and I’m ready! If I could get away with having this done with dr Liu would be a lot more convenient for me to stay in the states. But if he doesn’t have the experience then I have no other choice. Plus I much rather have a scar behind the knee than in the inner part of my calves. Is anyone here planning on going to Korea in 2019 please let me know maybe we can do it together? I have a very flexible schedule but want to get this done asap so the sooner the better


 I


----------



## moodari

Hi, first timer here So glad I found this forum of supportive ladies! 

I've felt so alone with this since I was around 11 years old - everyone around me has thin calves. My calves are bigger than my boyfriend's. Many of my guy friends have pointed out my big calves to me and whenever someone says anything about them, I just want to dig a hole and hide. I just want to wear dresses and shorts without feeling so self conscious.

Anywho- I've got a few questions if someone can help me!

-Has anyone gotten liposuction on their calves/ankles? 
-How can you tell apart from what part of the fat can be lipo-ed and what can not? When I'm standing, I can still grab sections of, what I believe to be, fat. However, I assume that not *all* areas of fat I can grab are lipo-able?
-If I post photos/videos of my calves/ankles, would you ladies be able to help me determine if lipo would be effective for me?


----------



## moodari

brobn said:


> I'm getting a quote from Dr. Su from Tampa Florida, he specializes in lipo and his results are incredible!! I've been watching his Youtube channel and I feel really confident about his work. You're awake during the surgery too which makes me happy! What do you ladies think? Their website is www.artlipo.com



Hi I am considering Dr Su as well! But he is not board certified... That makes me really nervous about him, but he has the best portfolio I've seen in the U.S. 
I'm surprised that there are many patients trusting him even though all plastic surgeons heavily emphasize how important it is to see a board certified surgeon. I emailed ArtLipo a week ago about that and never got a reply. I'm curious to know what others think about all of this.


----------



## brobn

moodari said:


> Hi I am considering Dr Su as well! But he is not board certified... That makes me really nervous about him, but he has the best portfolio I've seen in the U.S.
> I'm surprised that there are many patients trusting him even though all plastic surgeons heavily emphasize how important it is to see a board certified surgeon. I emailed ArtLipo a week ago about that and never got a reply. I'm curious to know what others think about all of this.




I didn't realize he isn't board certified tbh. They got back to me, they are VERY fussy about the type of pictures you take *eyeroll* but I got a quote for $9000. For Knee complex which covers lipo in my knees and upper calves where I carry most of my bulk


----------



## moodari

brobn said:


> I didn't realize he isn't board certified tbh. They got back to me, they are VERY fussy about the type of pictures you take *eyeroll* but I got a quote for $9000. For Knee complex which covers lipo in my knees and upper calves where I carry most of my bulk



Do you plan on doing it with him then? I don't live in Florida so I'd have to add in the cost of flights and hotel.


----------



## brobn

moodari said:


> Do you plan on doing it with him then? I don't live in Florida so I'd have to add in the cost of flights and hotel.



I'm in England so I have to factor in flights and hotel too. I was also looking at Elixir de Vie Dr. Arthur he has amazing reviews and results!!! I would check out his youtube channel if I were you! Loads of videos  I'm undecided at the moment


----------



## sectarianscream

I just put down a deposit for RF calf reduction in Taipei. I am looking for a 2cm reduction in each calf (37 cm each), let's see. There isn't much information about it apart from that it isn't super effective. During my consult in January there in Taipei, the doctor did mention it should last me 5 years at least. The cost isn't too much, about 2.5k USD, and since I'm getting sedated I will be doing Thermage and some lasering, and the flight there is about 4 hours from where I live, so I hope it will be worth a try!


----------



## sectarianscream

Anyone else did RF calf reduction? How many cm did you have reduced off, and how long did it last? Thanks!  feel free to PM me!


----------



## Gentle wind

sectarianscream said:


> I just put down a deposit for RF calf reduction in Taipei. I am looking for a 2cm reduction in each calf (37 cm each), let's see. There isn't much information about it apart from that it isn't super effective. During my consult in January there in Taipei, the doctor did mention it should last me 5 years at least. The cost isn't too much, about 2.5k USD, and since I'm getting sedated I will be doing Thermage and some lasering, and the flight there is about 4 hours from where I live, so I hope it will be worth a try!


Don’t waste you money. It hasn’t worked for my jaw muscle and another purseforumer who did it 3 times on her calves. It will also give you scar tissue which makes it harder to operate if you decide to cut your muscle one day. Little research say it works. It is not proven to work but maybe you’re lucky and it works for you. It is not proven to work, so not a lot of clinics offer RF.


----------



## Julia A

[ *near* *1 year post-op* ]
Hi ladies, it has been a long while since i last visited this forum. Okay, a quick update on my post-op recovery.

1. There is some asymmetrical between my left & right calves, where the right calf which Dr. park took out more, is now smaller and straighter, while the left calve is slightly bigger and more shapely. 
2. The scar at the back of my knee is still there, but they are not noticeable unless you look closely at that area. However note that i did not apply any scar cream or any treatment, as i didnt mind the scar.
3. I can do running, sprinting, jumping, HIIT, strength training etc without any problem.
4. Sometimes my right calf feels tight, but there is no pain whatsoever. However do note that because of this tightness,  it is a little stiff to bend my right leg.
5. I feel that my lower calves areas got a little bigger (?), maybe it's because my whole proportion changed or it's just in my mind.
6. I have absolutely no regrets in having this operation. I love my new legs and for the first time in my life, i actually think that my slightly shapely legs are quite sexy ? haha
7.The only pain that i feel occasionally,  is during my walk to the office in the morning, where I have to climb stairs & slopes during my commute. It could be that my legs are stiff from the night and the morning "strenuous" walk, makes the calves muscle very tight and uncomfortable. However, the discomfort goes away as soon as i sit and rest, and i dont experience it anymore afterwards. I haven't experience any more cramps, nerve pain, or other form of side effects. 
8. Sometimes i do think about whether to get a second surgery to correct the slight shapeliness of my left calf, but i really do not want to put my body under such trauma again. So, no plans for second surgery anytime soon.

_I have attached my pre-op pic & my current 1 year post-op picture below. _


----------



## cherrymxy

Esther0001 said:


> you can get the botox injection to minimize the size..although you need to maintain them like every 10month or so....just like the wrinkle  on your forehead.


I know botox  calf reduce, what about  block nerves to reduce calf musles- no incision calf reduce.  anyone have experience this ??


----------



## cherrymxy

Julia A said:


> Day 5
> 
> Today was just fantastic ! After having such a difficult time yesterday, my condition has finally taken a turn for a better today. My headache has subsided by 99% !!! I am so glad that it is gone, after being tormented by it for 3 days straight.  The past 3 days were so unbearable and I could only eat standing up, or my headache will go out of control every time i sit and there goes all my appetitide. I am so relief that it's gone.
> 
> Went for my second post op check up today. The nurse was pleased with my stretching and taught me how to up my stretching game. The bruising on my right calf has spreaded to my right thigh the day before, and made my right thigh bigger. Dr Park and the nurse assured me that this is normal, which is great to hear. We took the train back to the apartment instead of taking the cab, and it was the longest 30mins walk I have ever taken. Throughout the journey, I was worried that my headache will come back and I will revert back to the sick and nausea condition like yesterday. Thank God, apart from being worn out from the walking and soreness in my calves, there was no other pain and discomforts.
> 
> Today afternoon, i took a look at the backview of my calves for the first time post op, and I was AMAZED and excited at how much smaller my calves look from the back. ( I will insert pictures of my before and a picture I took today)
> 
> This is the first good day after the surgery. Hopefully tomorrow will be great too !
> 
> - Julia


 can I know which hospital you did surgery?


----------



## moodari

How can I tell which parts of my calves are muscle or fat that can be liposuctioned? Does the fat need to have certain qualifications, such as a certain cm of thickness to be able to be lipo'd out?


----------



## Tremere

Why did you prefer Dr. Jong in Taipei to Dr. Park in Korea and viceversa? Do they section different muscles?

I'm thinking about having this surgery done, as I found a doctor in my country that performs it (too afraid to go to Asia), but I haven't spoken to him just yet, I doubt he performs as many surgeries as these two, and the post op seems simply horrible.


----------



## Christine92

Hi guys, never ever go for calf gastrocnemius partial resection. I've done my research and read many positive reviews so i decided to do it with Dr Jong in Taiwan. Now i totally regret it! I asked many question related to operation and post-operation treatment, despite doctor assured that the tension will be very minimal after 6 months of operation and the postoperation scars will be just very tiny.. now after three years i must say that the tension is enormously huge, the legs swell in a way they never used to (especially when you seat too long in the office), the size did not reduce, the post-operation scars are very noticeable so you can't wear a short skirt and eventually, the calves changed into unattractive shape! Even hypertrophy of soleus muscle developed which added on more unnatural shape.. Also walking gets painful without compression sleeves which is very inconvenient in the summer. I am very ashamed of myself what i have done even more I am embarrased to show off my legs to anyone. Save your legs and don't believe any doctor who performs this barbarian operation, every muscle of your body is important. For the sake of money these doctors don't tell the real truth and you end up crying dissapointed. However you decide it is your choice, i hope you won't make the same mistake i did.


----------



## Girl.

Christine92 said:


> Hi guys, never ever go for calf gastrocnemius partial resection. I've done my research and read many positive reviews so i decided to do it with Dr Jong in Taiwan. Now i totally regret it! I asked many question related to operation and post-operation treatment, despite doctor assured that the tension will be very minimal after 6 months of operation and the postoperation scars will be just very tiny.. now after three years i must say that the tension is enormously huge, the legs swell in a way they never used to (especially when you seat too long in the office), the size did not reduce, the post-operation scars are very noticeable so you can't wear a short skirt and eventually, the calves changed into unattractive shape! Even hypertrophy of soleus muscle developed which added on more unnatural shape.. Also walking gets painful without compression sleeves which is very inconvenient in the summer. I am very ashamed of myself what i have done even more I am embarrased to show off my legs to anyone. Save your legs and don't believe any doctor who performs this barbarian operation, every muscle of your body is important. For the sake of money these doctors don't tell the real truth and you end up crying dissapointed. However you decide it is your choice, i hope you won't make the same mistake i did.


I am really sorry for that you are not satisfied with the results of your surgery.... 
I had mine with Dr.park in Korea and i am totally satisfied. He had done more than 900 calf surgery, maybe you could take informations with him for a revision...?


----------



## Girl.

Tremere said:


> Why did you prefer Dr. Jong in Taipei to Dr. Park in Korea and viceversa? Do they section different muscles?
> 
> I'm thinking about having this surgery done, as I found a doctor in my country that performs it (too afraid to go to Asia), but I haven't spoken to him just yet, I doubt he performs as many surgeries as these two, and the post op seems simply horrible.


Dr.Park have done more than 900 calf surgery, he is really more expérienced that Dr.Jong. Its why i went with him, after a lot of research. You can also find on Google a vidéo documentary made by The National Geographic on Dr.Park calf réductions, i guess they did their researchs before publishing it.


----------



## Girl.

8 months post-op (Dr.Park, gastrocnemius calf reduction):

I dont have any regrets having the surgery.
It’s not perfect, it’s not that slim but i do now look normal, less muscular and i now wear short pants and skirts!
I do every physical activités i want, running, biking, soccer, hiking and everything is ok. At 6 months, i tried to do jogging and it was painfull for the week after but it was because i wasn’t streatching enough! Since then, i use a timer on my phone, like after the surgery.

Post-op pictures:


----------



## Girl.

Pre-op pictures:


----------



## cherrymxy

Girl. said:


> Pre-op pictures:


which hospital did you went to ? Doctor cut the muscle or use block nerves to reduce the muscle??


----------



## Cocolamo

Hey guys Seems like I’m late to the party, I’m a guy and I want to get a calf reduction done, I’m still deciding between park and jong (along with everyone it seems lol) do any guys have experience with this procedure? I’d be going alone maybe sometime this winter and I’d love a buddy tbh. Is anyone going around then?


----------



## Halvars

GirL. your legs are perfect, you couldn't have gotten a better result!! Do you still have to wrap your legs now 8 months after surgery, and if not, for how long did you wrap them? Also does anyone know if you're meant to keep stretching forever or just the first year during recovery?


----------



## Girl.

Halvars said:


> GirL. your legs are perfect, you couldn't have gotten a better result!! Do you still have to wrap your legs now 8 months after surgery, and if not, for how long did you wrap them? Also does anyone know if you're meant to keep stretching forever or just the first year during recovery?


 
Thanks! 
*Wrapping* is to get the better results possible. My goal was only to be normal, the muscle part was removed and I  am already satisfied. But Dr.Park advise to wrap 24/24 the first year and longer if it is possible. 
I would say that for me wrapping was necessary 24/24 the first 2 months to prevent swelling. After that, I met someone and for 4 next months I was wrapping in the day only and I was taking off the bandages to sleep. .... Now I am single and it is summer, it’s hot, so I do not always wear them.. maybe half of the time. I bought compression stocking, to get the calves in a normal shape and put the bandages on top of it. In the first weeks, I had swelling days where I had only the bandages, not correctly wrapped, and at the end of the day, my calves were in a odd shape, cause my bandages had loosen up in some parts. Dr.Park told me that bandages are more tight than stockings, but I bought 25-30mmHg and it seems similar.. 

*Stretching*: 9 months post-op
I now stretch 5 times a day, 1 min each time. I needed more than that in the first 6 months! If when you stretch and you feel that your calves are tight, it means you need more stretching. This is really important for the recovery and the long term flexibility. 

Are you thinking about going forward with the surgery?


----------



## Girl.

cherrymxy said:


> which hospital did you went to ? Doctor cut the muscle or use block nerves to reduce the muscle??


I am glad to answer your questions! 
That being said, before going forward with any calf reduction method, I would strongly advise you to do a lot of research and reading, if you don’t want to have any regrets with your decision considering this is a serious surgery. 
If you look at Dr.park website and you read this blog from the beginning, you will see what are the options and have a lot of great answers provided by all the girls who are enough kind to write a post-op diary. Thanks to them, I read this forum multiple time before making my decision!!! It made me confident that it was the best thing for me. 
Dr.Park is in Korea and operate in a private desk. He have is own surgery room. You can see him in a video, doing a calf reduction on google in a documentary made by the National Geographic, in his operation room, the one that I was in. 

The options: 
-*Botox* : do not work, expensive and temporary solution. I tried... 
-*Liposuction*: do not work for muscle, do the “pinch test” to evaluate if you have fat. 
-*Radio frequency muscle ablation*: not really practice anymore, results uneven, scars in the muscle. 
-*Radio frequency nerve ablation*: most commun technique, temporary results, nerves Will grow back, satisfaction in the firsts months, and regrow after.
 (The gastrocnemius surgery is more difficult if you did RF before). 
*-Gastrocnemius surgery*, removing surgically a part of the muscle: This is the permanent, most effective (and most scarring) technique. This is what Dr.Park an Dr.Jong are practicing. 

To be an expert in any kind of surgery, you have to practice, a lot.....  

Dr.*Park, Korea: *had done around 900 in his career, I haven’t see bad review on the web (maybe there is some written in Korean?). I saw a bad review on a jaw surgery, but since it was a different surgery, I didn’t considered it. 

Dr.*Jong*, Taiwan:  I don’t know how much he has done but I seems to be only few a year (from a comment I read on this forum), some are satisfied, but some girl didn't saw a big change, some hade long terms consequences and the scar seems to be big. 
*Dr.Liu, US*: Had been doing a lot of Botox and RF nerve ablation in the last years. I meet him.... He had only done around 20 gastrocnemius reduction till now but he seems to be interested in this technique, I am sure he will be better in the next years. He went in Korea recently to do formation. He uses a different technique, 2 scars. One in the top and the other in the bottom of the calf, scar are more apparent... He kind of removed a part of the muscle, more precisely, instead of removing the inner part of the muscle by tearing. So less swelling, better recovery, more precise results, but worst scar and lack of surgical experience... I considered him but I decided to go with the more experimented and went with Dr.Park and I do not regret my decision.


----------



## Halvars

I've been thinking about surgery and reading this threads for months now but I don't know wether I should do it or not. My biggest issue with my calves is the bulge from the inside, kind of the same shape you used to have. I've seen pictures of people who've done surgery with dr Park, who yes have gotten much smaller calves, but still have the bulge left. Someone in page 50-55 also wrote how Park only touches the first 1/3 of the calves, my calve muscles or the bulge I have is in the middle part of my calves. GirL., your legs turned out very straight which is exactly how I want mine to turn out, I'm just scared that they won't. I can't justify this surgery if I will still be left with the inner part sticking out, so I'm still unsure but it helps seeing other peoples pictures. If it's not too much to ask, can people who've done surgery with Dr Park or Jong, post before/after pictures here? I know there are some in the thread but many have also been deleted


----------



## Girl.

Halvars said:


> I've been thinking about surgery and reading this threads for months now but I don't know wether I should do it or not. My biggest issue with my calves is the bulge from the inside, kind of the same shape you used to have. I've seen pictures of people who've done surgery with dr Park, who yes have gotten much smaller calves, but still have the bulge left. Someone in page 50-55 also wrote how Park only touches the first 1/3 of the calves, my calve muscles or the bulge I have is in the middle part of my calves. GirL., your legs turned out very straight which is exactly how I want mine to turn out, I'm just scared that they won't. I can't justify this surgery if I will still be left with the inner part sticking out, so I'm still unsure but it helps seeing other peoples pictures. If it's not too much to ask, can people who've done surgery with Dr Park or Jong, post before/after pictures here? I know there are some in the thread but many have also been deleted



Hi, pages 50-55 are around 10 years ago, his technique probably improved since then. The bulge is usually caused by the gastrocnemius muscle and it is precisely what Dr.Park remove, he do not touch the soleus. I specifically asked him that I wanted the muscular look to go away. I didn’t wanted to have the smallest calves possible, but only remove the bulge, and I am very satisfied! The results of Julia A are very good too! 
Did you contacted him? He could answer personally your questions. Maybe he can send you before and after pictures...?

You have to be sure of your decision, because the post-op is hell in term of fear, pain... but I couldn’t be more happy with my decision to go forward with this surgery! I enjoy summer, go to the beach, wear short pants... I feel like I have a normal life again, I do not have to hide anymore.
People couldn’t imagine a calf surgery, so nobody suspect that, but many people have asked my if i had lot weight  i said yes.
My biggest fear was to do not recover at 100%, to have long term consequences and have regrets, but everything is perfect. I do not see a difference in all my activities.


----------



## leah13

Julia A said:


> [ *near* *1 year post-op* ]
> Hi ladies, it has been a long while since i last visited this forum. Okay, a quick update on my post-op recovery.
> 
> 1. There is some asymmetrical between my left & right calves, where the right calf which Dr. park took out more, is now smaller and straighter, while the left calve is slightly bigger and more shapely.
> 2. The scar at the back of my knee is still there, but they are not noticeable unless you look closely at that area. However note that i did not apply any scar cream or any treatment, as i didnt mind the scar.
> 3. I can do running, sprinting, jumping, HIIT, strength training etc without any problem.
> 4. Sometimes my right calf feels tight, but there is no pain whatsoever. However do note that because of this tightness,  it is a little stiff to bend my right leg.
> 5. I feel that my lower calves areas got a little bigger (?), maybe it's because my whole proportion changed or it's just in my mind.
> 6. I have absolutely no regrets in having this operation. I love my new legs and for the first time in my life, i actually think that my slightly shapely legs are quite sexy ? haha
> 7.The only pain that i feel occasionally,  is during my walk to the office in the morning, where I have to climb stairs & slopes during my commute. It could be that my legs are stiff from the night and the morning "strenuous" walk, makes the calves muscle very tight and uncomfortable. However, the discomfort goes away as soon as i sit and rest, and i dont experience it anymore afterwards. I haven't experience any more cramps, nerve pain, or other form of side effects.
> 8. Sometimes i do think about whether to get a second surgery to correct the slight shapeliness of my left calf, but i really do not want to put my body under such trauma again. So, no plans for second surgery anytime soon.
> 
> _I have attached my pre-op pic & my current 1 year post-op picture below. _


hi Julia
may I ask if you've done the calf reduction with dr park in Korea? Iv been always conciuos of my calf muscle, I can't wear skirt coz mine id bigger than my husband. I did consultation with one doctor in Germany but he only do selective neurectomy or nerve blocking but I read some bad effect after coz you might have hytrophy and he also do resection of muscles but it kinda scare me. In Korea they are more famous for this and I am willing to fly in Korea fo this but I really wanted to be sure if this is worthy to do it and how was the recovering?


----------



## leah13

Girl. said:


> 8 months post-op (Dr.Park, gastrocnemius calf reduction):
> 
> I dont have any regrets having the surgery.
> It’s not perfect, it’s not that slim but i do now look normal, less muscular and i now wear short pants and skirts!
> I do every physical activités i want, running, biking, soccer, hiking and everything is ok. At 6 months, i tried to do jogging and it was painfull for the week after but it was because i wasn’t streatching enough! Since then, i use a timer on my phone, like after the surgery.
> 
> Post-op pictures:


hello ,
your leg are perfect. do you think dr par is the best in Korea for this kind of surgery? I'm planning to come in Korea and seeing your pictures, I have the same problem so I really want to get rid of this but im not sure if dr park is the best one.


----------



## leah13

he


princes99998 said:


> Thanks amici1992
> 
> Hi guys! I'm leaving Taiwan and going home in a few hours. My recovery is going alright. I can walk in elevated sneakers. I had been in a wheelchair, mostly, until yesterday afternoon, when I returned the chair to the clinic. Unfortunately, after I started walking last night, I stretched my right leg too far when going down a slope and pulled the muscle. I was in considerable pain. I feel better today, but I think it's set back my recovery.
> 
> Before I left, the doctor told me he'd taken out out 200 and 180 grams of muscle from my legs. My left leg was more muscular, so he took out more. Compared to what he took from other forum members, I think it's a bit more, but I think I'm a bit taller (163 cm). I had specifically asked him to take out more muscle. He didn't really say yes or no, but I hope he took my request into consideration. I tried not to be obsessed with measurements and numbers, so he could do his job without pressure. I trusted his judgment, and trusted it was sufficient to put forward the request to be more aggressive with muscle removal. After surgery, when I was asleep, apparently, he let my mom take a picture of the removed muscle before they threw it out. The picture is truly disgusting, but I had to see it. If anyone is curious, PM me.
> 
> I'll update you guys on my recovery and results. I think it's still too early to say if I like the results.


hello prince
im planning to do the calf merle reduction with dr park. can I know what surgery you've done and some picture please


----------



## leah13

princes99998 said:


> Hi guys, I did my calf reduction in 2014 by selective neurectomy and I'm re-doing the surgery this summer!!! This time, I really need to get it right, because I'm not doing the surgery a third time.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should go to Taiwan or Germany or California. I consulted with a doctor in Toronto, but he really wants me to do ANOTHER selective neurectomy, and I'm not willing to take that risk. However, after reading that two members got their legs done in Taiwan and see no results, I'm starting to feel a bit wary about going there. In theory, I don't understand how you can remove mass from your legs without your legs shrinking in size. I'm not a scientist, but it  doesn't make sense, so maybe he's right and your legs are just swollen? I also understand why he has to be conservative, as it's probably a liability issue for him. I can understand your frustration, though. That said, it's very discouraging to hear!
> 
> The doctor in Germany doesn't perform partial resection and only does total resection of the medial gastrocnemius. Has anyone done the total resection method? It sounds really scary, but I'd rather lose an entire leg muscle than do another surgery and see no results.


hello 
I went to Germany " days ago and he offered me selective and total resection but its quite scary . selective is denerving but I heard it will grew up again so for the bulky calves, partial resection is the best. how was your surgery ? where did you have it done?


----------



## leah13

Nyna said:


> I'm from Italy! Since I'm going alone and I'm a little scared, I really wanted to find someone to go through this, and support each other. Are you also planning to go alone?
> I still have to write to Dr Park, anyway I hope it wouldn't be a problem to have the surgery done in summer, althoguh it would be more annoying.
> Have a nice evening!


hello nyra,
how was your operation and what did you have for surgery. ima sin grew up in Italy and so I speak Italian swell. unfortunately this kind of surgery doesn't exist in Italy.


----------



## leah13

Girl. said:


> Pre-op pictures:


your legs is beautiful now .... im planning to go to doctor park as he is on of the best calf reduction all over the world who can give the legs you always desire. im scared but I will make it


----------



## Ericaecookie456

kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?



There is called calf nerve block system and not many clinics does that, You should ask by an online consultation for it.


----------



## leah13

hello to all people out here, I just want an advice, im going in Korea this December, my first plan was to have my facial femenization but since I found this thread, I would like to ask if I can do both, I mean my calf then after do my facial surgery so I will have the same recovery.. I will do my face in other clinic and do the calf surgery with dr park. do you think its possibile cos I can only stay in Korea for a month .


----------



## leah13

is there anyone wants to go with me in January in Korea for the calf muscle reduction


----------



## leah13

Girl. said:


> Hi, pages 50-55 are around 10 years ago, his technique probably improved since then. The bulge is usually caused by the gastrocnemius muscle and it is precisely what Dr.Park remove, he do not touch the soleus. I specifically asked him that I wanted the muscular look to go away. I didn’t wanted to have the smallest calves possible, but only remove the bulge, and I am very satisfied! The results of Julia A are very good too!
> Did you contacted him? He could answer personally your questions. Maybe he can send you before and after pictures...?
> 
> You have to be sure of your decision, because the post-op is hell in term of fear, pain... but I couldn’t be more happy with my decision to go forward with this surgery! I enjoy summer, go to the beach, wear short pants... I feel like I have a normal life again, I do not have to hide anymore.
> People couldn’t imagine a calf surgery, so nobody suspect that, but many people have asked my if i had lot weight  i said yes.
> My biggest fear was to do not recover at 100%, to have long term consequences and have regrets, but everything is perfect. I do not see a difference in all my activities.


im so glad of your surgery went well. I am going in Korea this January or December to have calf and face done . i'll do th e calf first then after &à days the facial surgery. iv done ( surgeries in my life and I want to face this surgery for the last time.


----------



## leah13

sexy legs said:


> haven't visited this site in years, but came back to report my beautiful calves to hopefully be of help to others. I am 5'3 and always have been about 108 lbs with 38mm calves. I am extremely athletic and was a state gymnastics champion in high school.
> 
> You (since u are looking at my post) can all relate: avoided shorts, skirts, dresses. dreaded swimwear... So I started researching about ways to reduce my calves. for 2-3 years, I read everything related to calf reduction including medical journals, blogs, text books, etc. Thereafter, I went to Seoul on a business trip and met with 3 doctors who specialize in this procedure and after much deliberation and second consults, I chose Dr. Park from OZ.
> 
> Result? Since 10 years ago, I've been wearing nothing but short skirts and dresses and have been absolutely thrilled. I have lost no power in my legs as I still hike several hours at a time and bike all day long. all that exercise has not compensated the other muscles as some claim. absolutely no lingering pain, nothing.. I have been 32/33 since the surgery and am thrilled. They have not grown since the op.
> 
> I just want to help all those beautiful athletic ladies who worked so hard to build their bodies and are left with bulky calves. I hear your pain; let me know if I can help:  buddycomet100@yahoo.com
> 
> I don't work for him, but if you decide to consult with him, just tell him "sexy legs" from the blog sent you. I am hoping to get a discount on another procedure.


hi sexy leg, I am going to Korea on January. if I say sexy leg to dr park he will recall you? im scared but Id like it to be done since more than decade I don't wear skirts for my bulky calves


----------



## leah13

Cocolamo said:


> Hey guys Seems like I’m late to the party, I’m a guy and I want to get a calf reduction done, I’m still deciding between park and jong (along with everyone it seems lol) do any guys have experience with this procedure? I’d be going alone maybe sometime this winter and I’d love a buddy tbh. Is anyone going around then?


@coccolamo when are you going to have it done?


----------



## Halvars

Girl. said:


> Hi, pages 50-55 are around 10 years ago, his technique probably improved since then. The bulge is usually caused by the gastrocnemius muscle and it is precisely what Dr.Park remove, he do not touch the soleus. I specifically asked him that I wanted the muscular look to go away. I didn’t wanted to have the smallest calves possible, but only remove the bulge, and I am very satisfied! The results of Julia A are very good too!
> Did you contacted him? He could answer personally your questions. Maybe he can send you before and after pictures...?
> 
> You have to be sure of your decision, because the post-op is hell in term of fear, pain... but I couldn’t be more happy with my decision to go forward with this surgery! I enjoy summer, go to the beach, wear short pants... I feel like I have a normal life again, I do not have to hide anymore.
> People couldn’t imagine a calf surgery, so nobody suspect that, but many people have asked my if i had lot weight  i said yes.
> My biggest fear was to do not recover at 100%, to have long term consequences and have regrets, but everything is perfect. I do not see a difference in all my activities.



I haven't contacted him yet, I probably should and see what he says before I rule out surgery haha. GirL, is it possible to see some more pictures of your calves if I send you my email? When I contact him I'll ask if your result is something that can be achieve on my calves aswell.


----------



## leah13

Halvars said:


> I haven't contacted him yet, I probably should and see what he says before I rule out surgery haha. GirL, is it possible to see some more pictures of your calves if I send you my email? When I contact him I'll ask if your result is something that can be achieve on my calves aswell.


hello Halvars im going in January to have the surgery, when are you planing


----------



## Halvars

leah13 said:


> hello Halvars im going in January to have the surgery, when are you planing


Hi if I do the surgery it will probably be next year around September


----------



## leah13

Halvars said:


> Hi if I do the surgery it will probably be next year around September


ok..... be strong, I will have this on January then &à days after my face surgery. I start preparing my body good luck to us


----------



## Halvars

leah13 said:


> ok..... be strong, I will have this on January then &à days after my face surgery. I start preparing my body good luck to us


How exciting! Please do update and good luck to you!


----------



## leah13

Halvars said:


> How exciting! Please do update and good luck to you!


Sure


----------



## leah13

sectarianscream said:


> Anyone else did RF calf reduction? How many cm did you have reduced off, and how long did it last? Thanks!  feel free to PM me!


Hello sectarianscream. After reading since page 1 to here, I definitely not advice to do the RF because you wont have the result you want plus after several months it turn more bigger. If you decide to do it for once , just to directly to the best one which is dr from korea as what the girls talked here in thread.  I am going next year around february. It is expensive but as far as i know it will change your life forever in positive way


----------



## leah13

Gentle wind said:


> Don’t waste you money. It hasn’t worked for my jaw muscle and another purseforumer who did it 3 times on her calves. It will also give you scar tissue which makes it harder to operate if you decide to cut your muscle one day. Little research say it works. It is not proven to work but maybe you’re lucky and it works for you. It is not proven to work, so not a lot of clinics offer RF.


I agree to gentle wind.


----------



## leah13

Julia A said:


> [ *near* *1 year post-op* ]
> Hi ladies, it has been a long while since i last visited this forum. Okay, a quick update on my post-op recovery.
> 
> 1. There is some asymmetrical between my left & right calves, where the right calf which Dr. park took out more, is now smaller and straighter, while the left calve is slightly bigger and more shapely.
> 2. The scar at the back of my knee is still there, but they are not noticeable unless you look closely at that area. However note that i did not apply any scar cream or any treatment, as i didnt mind the scar.
> 3. I can do running, sprinting, jumping, HIIT, strength training etc without any problem.
> 4. Sometimes my right calf feels tight, but there is no pain whatsoever. However do note that because of this tightness,  it is a little stiff to bend my right leg.
> 5. I feel that my lower calves areas got a little bigger (?), maybe it's because my whole proportion changed or it's just in my mind.
> 6. I have absolutely no regrets in having this operation. I love my new legs and for the first time in my life, i actually think that my slightly shapely legs are quite sexy ? haha
> 7.The only pain that i feel occasionally,  is during my walk to the office in the morning, where I have to climb stairs & slopes during my commute. It could be that my legs are stiff from the night and the morning "strenuous" walk, makes the calves muscle very tight and uncomfortable. However, the discomfort goes away as soon as i sit and rest, and i dont experience it anymore afterwards. I haven't experience any more cramps, nerve pain, or other form of side effects.
> 8. Sometimes i do think about whether to get a second surgery to correct the slight shapeliness of my left calf, but i really do not want to put my body under such trauma again. So, no plans for second surgery anytime soon.
> 
> _I have attached my pre-op pic & my current 1 year post-op picture below. _


Your such a brave girl.  Im happy for your recovery, i am doing mine on january/February 2020. I cant wait to change finally my life for the better coz my calves make me feel bad evwryday i wake up


----------



## leah13

Cocolamo said:


> Hey guys Seems like I’m late to the party, I’m a guy and I want to get a calf reduction done, I’m still deciding between park and jong (along with everyone it seems lol) do any guys have experience with this procedure? I’d be going alone maybe sometime this winter and I’d love a buddy tbh. Is anyone going around then?


hu cocolamo ; I'm going on February to dr park how about you?


----------



## leah13

Anoukmarie said:


> Hi , landed in Seoul and driving to the clinic right now .
> 
> Thank u Girl surgery is tomorrow


hi anoukmarie, how's your receiving?


----------



## leah13

Babyluv30 said:


> I just had my surgery yesterday and I’m in so much pain. The first few hours after surgery was the worse it hurt to breath. It’s been the most painful experience of my life. My calves and knees are sore and so is my back and arms I’m not sure why. I think I have a little fever too. Stretching is painful. Walking is painful. It’s hard to sleep. I brought percocets and still hard to manage the pain. I hope I’m happy with the results and won’t need a revision. Doctor Park said I have a lot of scar tissues from previous radio frequencies  so it was hard for him to remove the muscle. And I’m experiencing more pain the most people go through.


how's your recovering ?


----------



## leah13

Maryelisa said:


> Hey guys I’m so glad I found this group. I’m thinking of calf reduction for all my life and preparing for it with Dr. park Seoul Korea For all the ladies who’s went with him what are the price someone on here said 10,000 and I read one lady laid 7,500.. I don’t have the money right now so planning for maybe next winter and I’ll be traveling from United States. Anyone on here also looking into this?? And for the ladies who already undergone this surgery please please reply it’ll be highly appreciated. I’m so tired of my calves taking over my life. I feel crazy right now for considering this but I’m sick and tired of my muscular calves


hello maryelisa, did you have the surgery with dr park? how was it?


----------



## dianna22

had the SN in late february and still no changes, anyone else had it? x


----------



## leah13

dianna22 said:


> had the SN in late february and still no changes, anyone else had it? x


I think the surgery is the only way


----------



## sexy legs

Had surgery with Dr. Park about 10 years ago.  Just visited Seoul and was reminded of the surgery, which is the best thing i did for myself. 

haven't logged in here for years, but am back to provide my insights on its long-term effect. I've benefitted so much from this harmless surgery and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to others who love sports and are left with gargantuan disporportional calves OR to those who are genetically endowed. 

If anyone has questions, pls don't hesitate to contact me. buddycomet100@yahoo.com

FACTS:
- Before: 38    After: 32/33cm
- Long-term side effects: none
- Grow back with rigorous exercise? I am an athlete: hike and bike.  after 10 years, still 32/33
- No compensation growth what so ever. 
- Never do general anesthesia with this surgery. Only do spinal anesthesia (numbs u waste down): instant recovery from anesthesia, no nausea, etc
- Keeping calves compressed is key: I kept mine compressed for about a year.


----------



## Cassandra.007

Hello here! I think I'll be going to do this soonish, I emailed Doctor Park about scheduling the procedure for November 25th. Will anyone else be in Korea at that time? I'll be going alone, so it would be nice to have some company! For anyone who has gone before, any suggestions for doing this alone, or best recommendations on places to stay? 
Thank you!


----------



## leah13

Cassandra.007 said:


> Hello here! I think I'll be going to do this soonish, I emailed Doctor Park about scheduling the procedure for November 25th. Will anyone else be in Korea at that time? I'll be going alone, so it would be nice to have some company! For anyone who has gone before, any suggestions for doing this alone, or best recommendations on places to stay?
> Thank you!


Hello cassandra.  Goodluck, ill be doingit on february. I can’t before for my schedule


----------



## Hawkeye99

sexy legs said:


> Had surgery with Dr. Park about 10 years ago.  Just visited Seoul and was reminded of the surgery, which is the best thing i did for myself.
> 
> haven't logged in here for years, but am back to provide my insights on its long-term effect. I've benefitted so much from this harmless surgery and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to others who love sports and are left with gargantuan disporportional calves OR to those who are genetically endowed.
> 
> If anyone has questions, pls don't hesitate to contact me. buddycomet100@yahoo.com
> 
> FACTS:
> - Before: 38    After: 32/33cm
> - Long-term side effects: none
> - Grow back with rigorous exercise? I am an athlete: hike and bike.  after 10 years, still 32/33
> - No compensation growth what so ever.
> - Never do general anesthesia with this surgery. Only do spinal anesthesia (numbs u waste down): instant recovery from anesthesia, no nausea, etc
> - Keeping calves compressed is key: I kept mine compressed for about a year.


sorry... I didn't got which exact procedure you underwent??


----------



## dianna22

Anyone had the full muscle removal in germany? i dont understand why they cannot offer partial muscle removal and only full? Can anyone explain this? Thanks!


----------



## leah13

dianna22 said:


> Anyone had the full muscle removal in germany? i dont understand why they cannot offer partial muscle removal and only full? Can anyone explain this? Thanks!


Iv been there and i was offered for nerve blocking orelse a full muscle removal. Based of long time searching and reading this forum, i would go in korea with dr park. He performs only partial muscle and many had it with him and contented after years of surgery. 
I am going on february in korea to have it done


----------



## Wicked Sista

I am thinking of having partial gastrocnemius muscle resection surgery next year with Dr Park at Oz clinic.

Can someone please tell me (who has had this procedure and was a foreign patient) - when you travelled back home, how did you sit in economy for so many hours? How did you elevate your legs and do stretches on the plane?

Did you choose first/business class so you could lie on your back? Thankyou


----------



## LEE EUNSEO

kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?


Massage defo helps. Also I lost some weights from swimming class and my friends told me my legs looking leaner 
I recommend both!


----------



## Halvars

I have a question for those who've done the surgery about a year ago or more. How does the muscle look when flexed, or in heels? Does it have the same shape, but just smaller, or does it have an uneven shape?


----------



## leah13

Wicked Sista said:


> I am thinking of having partial gastrocnemius muscle resection surgery next year with Dr Park at Oz clinic.
> 
> Can someone please tell me (who has had this procedure and was a foreign patient) - when you travelled back home, how did you sit in economy for so many hours? How did you elevate your legs and do stretches on the plane?
> 
> Did you choose first/business class so you could lie on your back? Thankyou


Hello sista ,
Im planning too to do next year to dr park. If you will read some thread here , there are many info about him


----------



## Wanderwonder123

Girl. said:


> 8 months post-op (Dr.Park, gastrocnemius calf reduction):
> 
> I dont have any regrets having the surgery.
> It’s not perfect, it’s not that slim but i do now look normal, less muscular and i now wear short pants and skirts!
> I do every physical activités i want, running, biking, soccer, hiking and everything is ok. At 6 months, i tried to do jogging and it was painfull for the week after but it was because i wasn’t streatching enough! Since then, i use a timer on my phone, like after the surgery.
> 
> Post-op pictures:


Hello. May I know which clinic is Dr. Park affiliated to? I really wanted to have mine done. I have been very conscious about my calf. But my concern is my job requires me to be on my feet most of the time, i am concerned about the post-op healing.


----------



## libertysky

seriously? all you have to do is not do any sort of strength training with them, stretch them often, do only low resistance exercises like cycling, swimming, etc. that don't put a lot of counter pressure against your legs.


----------



## chococatx

Hi guys,

I still feel tingling around my ankles. My calves seem visibly reduced although asymmetrical, but I don't really mind. The scars behind the knees are still visible, and in the summer, friends ask about it or when I'm getting a massage, masseuses will ask me about it. Other than that, it hasn't grown, although I have been doing weight training.

If you guys don't mind the side effects, I say go for it for permanent results.

Edit: Btw, I did this surgery with Dr. Park about 2 years ago.


----------



## balaboom

chococatx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I still feel tingling around my ankles. My calves seem visibly reduced although asymmetrical, but I don't really mind. The scars behind the knees are still visible, and in the summer, friends ask about it or when I'm getting a massage, masseuses will ask me about it. Other than that, it hasn't grown, although I have been doing weight training.
> 
> If you guys don't mind the side effects, I say go for it for permanent results.
> 
> Edit: Btw, I did this surgery with Dr. Park about 2 years ago.




Hi chococatx,

Thank you for sharing your experience - I've been pondering on the surgery for many years, but worried about the side effects.


Much appreciation if you could share a bit more about the asymmetry - is it noticeable to others? 


Have you asked Dr Park about the cause of the tingly feeling, painful?


----------



## chococatx

balaboom said:


> Hi chococatx,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience - I've been pondering on the surgery for many years, but worried about the side effects.
> 
> 
> Much appreciation if you could share a bit more about the asymmetry - is it noticeable to others?
> 
> 
> Have you asked Dr Park about the cause of the tingly feeling, painful?


 Assymetry is not noticeable to others. Just me. 

I didn't ask Dr. Park. It doesn't hurt, but is sensitive when strongly massaged and tingly. No pain. Still need to do calf stretching daily! Very important.


----------



## Halvars

chococatx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I still feel tingling around my ankles. My calves seem visibly reduced although asymmetrical, but I don't really mind. The scars behind the knees are still visible, and in the summer, friends ask about it or when I'm getting a massage, masseuses will ask me about it. Other than that, it hasn't grown, although I have been doing weight training.
> 
> If you guys don't mind the side effects, I say go for it for permanent results.
> 
> Edit: Btw, I did this surgery with Dr. Park about 2 years ago.



Hi chococatx
How does weight training feel after the surgery? Do you feel your strength is as before the surgery, or has it weakened after the surgery even 2 years later? I'm worried about this because I do lower body weight training regularly.  

I'm also worried about the scars, I was hoping it wouldn't be noticeable to others. Do you mind sharing a picture of your calves and the scar?


----------



## leah13

Is there anymone going this year 2020


----------



## Wenli02ca

I’m getting the surgery in March 2020. Will be there March 12-April 2. Anyone going around the same time?


----------



## leah13

Wenli02ca said:


> I’m getting the surgery in March 2020. Will be there March 12-April 2. Anyone going around the same time?


Im going on the 15th of may 2020. Goodluck for your surgery and please update us with the pictures.


----------



## leah13

Wenli02ca said:


> I’m getting the surgery in March 2020. Will be there March 12-April 2. Anyone going around the same time?


Are you going to de park at OZ CLINIC


----------



## Wenli02ca

leah13 said:


> Are you going to de park at OZ CLINIC


Yes I’m going to dr park


----------



## leah13

Wenli02ca said:


> Yes I’m going to dr park



goodluch though   . It will be okay


----------



## Wanderwonder123

leah13 said:


> Is there anymone going this year 2020


Hello!
I have booked for the procedure with Dr. Park on the 21st of Feb. Any advise? Im quite nervous and excited at the same time! I also have not finalized my accomodation yet, Dr. Park recommended the Foreheal hotel since its closer. Any other suggestions? Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## leah13

Wanderwonder123 said:


> Hello!
> I have booked for the procedure with Dr. Park on the 21st of Feb. Any advise? Im quite nervous and excited at the same time! I also have not finalized my accomodation yet, Dr. Park recommended the Foreheal hotel since its closer. Any other suggestions? Thanks a lot!!!


Dont be your in a hood hand coz many of peoe in this thread done surgery with dr park.  Good luck and please update us with picture. I’ll be doin mine on may 2020


----------



## mimi9922

Same page here...
But im getting better these days after i did pilates. I guess u can use stairs to do same stretching to have lean calves. So just stand on stair half of you feet and try to up and down repeatably.


----------



## Wenli02ca

leah13 said:


> goodluch though   . It will be okay


You too! Hope everything goes well


----------



## Wanderwonder123

leah13 said:


> Dont be your in a hood hand coz many of peoe in this thread done surgery with dr park.  Good luck and please update us with picture. I’ll be doin mine on may 2020


Thank you, @leah13 ! Good luck to you, too.WIll post updates here. Hope all goes well


----------



## leah13

Wanderwonder123 said:


> Thank you, @leah13 ! Good luck to you, too.WIll post updates here. Hope all goes well


Thank you


----------



## Jennyyap

Watch this?



kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?


----------



## Wanderwonder123

Hello lovies!
So I have done the procedure finally and just recovered from the pain thus was only able to write now.
So, I arrived in SoKor last 19th Feb in the afternoon, and right after I checked into the hotel (Foreheal hotel which was advised by Dr. Park since it si very close to his clinic - it has everything you need: microwave, fridge and they actually affiliated with the Medical Tourism in Korea. I see a lot of people who underwent surgery who are staying at the hotel as well), I had a consultation with him. To tell you honestly, I have done two procedures with him - calf reduction and boob implant. I wanted to do them together to save time and I dont want to go under another GA again soon. Of course it is possible to do them altogether and Dr. Park was confident enough to perform them.
Just to inform my background, I am 150 cm & weighs 47 kgs - my calf size is 34.5 and as per Dr. Park my ideal calf size should be 31cm.
My procedure was then booked on the 21st of Feb, thus I had time on the 20th to shop for food etc. This is my second time in South Korea, I went to Myeongdong to shop for some skin care products. It is important that you stock up on food since you wont be able to go down most of the time and there is only 1 food delivery app that has an english translation - Shuttlefood Delivery (but they have limited choices of food).
Day 0 - I went to Oz CLinic at 9:30 (i have already done my blood tests in my home country), we went straight to the treatment room, they had me change into a robe and inserted an IV cannula then gave me a relaxing medication before I went in the OR. They gave me General Anesthesia, 10 seconds after they put the mask on, I was out. Woke up at 2:30 pm in the recovery room - felt great, tolerable pain of 4-5/10, no dizziness (I was actually expecting something worse just to prepare myself). Nurse Mae was very helpful and attended to my needs right away. I was able to move my legs and everything the moment I opened my eyes. First thing I requested was to pee, so they assisted me to the bathroom . 
By 6pm, I was discharged. I requested to have a last dose of  IV pain medicine just to cover me for few hours at the hotel - you should really request for it, I cannot emphasize how important this is - because the moment the GA is out, it hurts so bad! it was 10/10. I'm not scaring you or anything but you have to be prepared for it. I work in healthcare and have brought with me pain medication in Ampoules. By 12 midnight, the horrendous pain started. I was not able to sleep. I took 4 types of oral pain med (including the ones given by doctor) and gave myself one Intramuscular injection of another one - and still it hurts. I was calling my videocalling my cousin back home just to distract me with the pain, even called Dr. Park in the middle of the night - fortunately the pain decreased a bit and was able to sleep for an hour..
This is actually normal because then the swelling starts which puts more pressure on the wrapped leg. I just have a low tolerance to pain.
Day 1 post op - Dr. Park was kind enough to fetch me from the hotel at 10am. He removed and changed the dressing and taught me how to apply a new one. He then made me stretch my legs - you have to stand half a foot infront of a wall and will make your upper body touch the wall while your feet stays the same distance, this will allow your calves to stretch - it was painful during the first time. I told Nurse Mae I had a horrible night and she was kind enough to offer for me to sleep in the clinic for a while. The stretching exercises should be done every 15-30 mins. I walked on my way home, it took me 15 mins than the usual 5 mins since I was walking like an old lady.  At the hotel I performed the stretching exercise every 30 mins all throughout the day and every 1hour at night because I'm afarid when I wake  up it will be too stiff if I don't stretch at night. Thankfully I was able to sleep without any difficulty this it. Pain scale is around 6/10. So long as you stretch as advised, you will feel much better as the day goes by. I took less pain medicaine as well. Will update you guys with the progress tomorrow.


----------



## Halvars

Wanderwonder123 said:


> Hello lovies!
> So I have done the procedure finally and just recovered from the pain thus was only able to write now.
> So, I arrived in SoKor last 19th Feb in the afternoon, and right after I checked into the hotel (Foreheal hotel which was advised by Dr. Park since it si very close to his clinic - it has everything you need: microwave, fridge and they actually affiliated with the Medical Tourism in Korea. I see a lot of people who underwent surgery who are staying at the hotel as well), I had a consultation with him. To tell you honestly, I have done two procedures with him - calf reduction and boob implant. I wanted to do them together to save time and I dont want to go under another GA again soon. Of course it is possible to do them altogether and Dr. Park was confident enough to perform them.
> Just to inform my background, I am 150 cm & weighs 47 kgs - my calf size is 34.5 and as per Dr. Park my ideal calf size should be 31cm.
> My procedure was then booked on the 21st of Feb, thus I had time on the 20th to shop for food etc. This is my second time in South Korea, I went to Myeongdong to shop for some skin care products. It is important that you stock up on food since you wont be able to go down most of the time and there is only 1 food delivery app that has an english translation - Shuttlefood Delivery (but they have limited choices of food).
> Day 0 - I went to Oz CLinic at 9:30 (i have already done my blood tests in my home country), we went straight to the treatment room, they had me change into a robe and inserted an IV cannula then gave me a relaxing medication before I went in the OR. They gave me General Anesthesia, 10 seconds after they put the mask on, I was out. Woke up at 2:30 pm in the recovery room - felt great, tolerable pain of 4-5/10, no dizziness (I was actually expecting something worse just to prepare myself). Nurse Mae was very helpful and attended to my needs right away. I was able to move my legs and everything the moment I opened my eyes. First thing I requested was to pee, so they assisted me to the bathroom .
> By 6pm, I was discharged. I requested to have a last dose of  IV pain medicine just to cover me for few hours at the hotel - you should really request for it, I cannot emphasize how important this is - because the moment the GA is out, it hurts so bad! it was 10/10. I'm not scaring you or anything but you have to be prepared for it. I work in healthcare and have brought with me pain medication in Ampoules. By 12 midnight, the horrendous pain started. I was not able to sleep. I took 4 types of oral pain med (including the ones given by doctor) and gave myself one Intramuscular injection of another one - and still it hurts. I was calling my videocalling my cousin back home just to distract me with the pain, even called Dr. Park in the middle of the night - fortunately the pain decreased a bit and was able to sleep for an hour..
> This is actually normal because then the swelling starts which puts more pressure on the wrapped leg. I just have a low tolerance to pain.
> Day 1 post op - Dr. Park was kind enough to fetch me from the hotel at 10am. He removed and changed the dressing and taught me how to apply a new one. He then made me stretch my legs - you have to stand half a foot infront of a wall and will make your upper body touch the wall while your feet stays the same distance, this will allow your calves to stretch - it was painful during the first time. I told Nurse Mae I had a horrible night and she was kind enough to offer for me to sleep in the clinic for a while. The stretching exercises should be done every 15-30 mins. I walked on my way home, it took me 15 mins than the usual 5 mins since I was walking like an old lady.  At the hotel I performed the stretching exercise every 30 mins all throughout the day and every 1hour at night because I'm afarid when I wake  up it will be too stiff if I don't stretch at night. Thankfully I was able to sleep without any difficulty this it. Pain scale is around 6/10. So long as you stretch as advised, you will feel much better as the day goes by. I took less pain medicaine as well. Will update you guys with the progress tomorrow.



Hi Wanderwonder123, thanks for sharing your experience!
I'ts been a few days since your surgery, how are you feeling?


----------



## skelly88

Hello! 
I would like to book the surgery on Abril or May. I haven’t contacted Dr Park and so I haven’t booked it yet. 
how long is the wait for the intervention date?


----------



## leah13

Wanderwonder123 said:


> Hello lovies!
> So I have done the procedure finally and just recovered from the pain thus was only able to write now.
> So, I arrived in SoKor last 19th Feb in the afternoon, and right after I checked into the hotel (Foreheal hotel which was advised by Dr. Park since it si very close to his clinic - it has everything you need: microwave, fridge and they actually affiliated with the Medical Tourism in Korea. I see a lot of people who underwent surgery who are staying at the hotel as well), I had a consultation with him. To tell you honestly, I have done two procedures with him - calf reduction and boob implant. I wanted to do them together to save time and I dont want to go under another GA again soon. Of course it is possible to do them altogether and Dr. Park was confident enough to perform them.
> Just to inform my background, I am 150 cm & weighs 47 kgs - my calf size is 34.5 and as per Dr. Park my ideal calf size should be 31cm.
> My procedure was then booked on the 21st of Feb, thus I had time on the 20th to shop for food etc. This is my second time in South Korea, I went to Myeongdong to shop for some skin care products. It is important that you stock up on food since you wont be able to go down most of the time and there is only 1 food delivery app that has an english translation - Shuttlefood Delivery (but they have limited choices of food).
> Day 0 - I went to Oz CLinic at 9:30 (i have already done my blood tests in my home country), we went straight to the treatment room, they had me change into a robe and inserted an IV cannula then gave me a relaxing medication before I went in the OR. They gave me General Anesthesia, 10 seconds after they put the mask on, I was out. Woke up at 2:30 pm in the recovery room - felt great, tolerable pain of 4-5/10, no dizziness (I was actually expecting something worse just to prepare myself). Nurse Mae was very helpful and attended to my needs right away. I was able to move my legs and everything the moment I opened my eyes. First thing I requested was to pee, so they assisted me to the bathroom .
> By 6pm, I was discharged. I requested to have a last dose of  IV pain medicine just to cover me for few hours at the hotel - you should really request for it, I cannot emphasize how important this is - because the moment the GA is out, it hurts so bad! it was 10/10. I'm not scaring you or anything but you have to be prepared for it. I work in healthcare and have brought with me pain medication in Ampoules. By 12 midnight, the horrendous pain started. I was not able to sleep. I took 4 types of oral pain med (including the ones given by doctor) and gave myself one Intramuscular injection of another one - and still it hurts. I was calling my videocalling my cousin back home just to distract me with the pain, even called Dr. Park in the middle of the night - fortunately the pain decreased a bit and was able to sleep for an hour..
> This is actually normal because then the swelling starts which puts more pressure on the wrapped leg. I just have a low tolerance to pain.
> Day 1 post op - Dr. Park was kind enough to fetch me from the hotel at 10am. He removed and changed the dressing and taught me how to apply a new one. He then made me stretch my legs - you have to stand half a foot infront of a wall and will make your upper body touch the wall while your feet stays the same distance, this will allow your calves to stretch - it was painful during the first time. I told Nurse Mae I had a horrible night and she was kind enough to offer for me to sleep in the clinic for a while. The stretching exercises should be done every 15-30 mins. I walked on my way home, it took me 15 mins than the usual 5 mins since I was walking like an old lady.  At the hotel I performed the stretching exercise every 30 mins all throughout the day and every 1hour at night because I'm afarid when I wake  up it will be too stiff if I don't stretch at night. Thankfully I was able to sleep without any difficulty this it. Pain scale is around 6/10. So long as you stretch as advised, you will feel much better as the day goes by. I took less pain medicaine as well. Will update you guys with the progress tomorrow.


Thank you for updating us.  I hope to come soon in korea. I had to cancel due to the coronavirus.   Keep updating and stay sage


----------



## leah13

Wanderwonder123 said:


> Hello lovies!
> So I have done the procedure finally and just recovered from the pain thus was only able to write now.
> So, I arrived in SoKor last 19th Feb in the afternoon, and right after I checked into the hotel (Foreheal hotel which was advised by Dr. Park since it si very close to his clinic - it has everything you need: microwave, fridge and they actually affiliated with the Medical Tourism in Korea. I see a lot of people who underwent surgery who are staying at the hotel as well), I had a consultation with him. To tell you honestly, I have done two procedures with him - calf reduction and boob implant. I wanted to do them together to save time and I dont want to go under another GA again soon. Of course it is possible to do them altogether and Dr. Park was confident enough to perform them.
> Just to inform my background, I am 150 cm & weighs 47 kgs - my calf size is 34.5 and as per Dr. Park my ideal calf size should be 31cm.
> My procedure was then booked on the 21st of Feb, thus I had time on the 20th to shop for food etc. This is my second time in South Korea, I went to Myeongdong to shop for some skin care products. It is important that you stock up on food since you wont be able to go down most of the time and there is only 1 food delivery app that has an english translation - Shuttlefood Delivery (but they have limited choices of food).
> Day 0 - I went to Oz CLinic at 9:30 (i have already done my blood tests in my home country), we went straight to the treatment room, they had me change into a robe and inserted an IV cannula then gave me a relaxing medication before I went in the OR. They gave me General Anesthesia, 10 seconds after they put the mask on, I was out. Woke up at 2:30 pm in the recovery room - felt great, tolerable pain of 4-5/10, no dizziness (I was actually expecting something worse just to prepare myself). Nurse Mae was very helpful and attended to my needs right away. I was able to move my legs and everything the moment I opened my eyes. First thing I requested was to pee, so they assisted me to the bathroom .
> By 6pm, I was discharged. I requested to have a last dose of  IV pain medicine just to cover me for few hours at the hotel - you should really request for it, I cannot emphasize how important this is - because the moment the GA is out, it hurts so bad! it was 10/10. I'm not scaring you or anything but you have to be prepared for it. I work in healthcare and have brought with me pain medication in Ampoules. By 12 midnight, the horrendous pain started. I was not able to sleep. I took 4 types of oral pain med (including the ones given by doctor) and gave myself one Intramuscular injection of another one - and still it hurts. I was calling my videocalling my cousin back home just to distract me with the pain, even called Dr. Park in the middle of the night - fortunately the pain decreased a bit and was able to sleep for an hour..
> This is actually normal because then the swelling starts which puts more pressure on the wrapped leg. I just have a low tolerance to pain.
> Day 1 post op - Dr. Park was kind enough to fetch me from the hotel at 10am. He removed and changed the dressing and taught me how to apply a new one. He then made me stretch my legs - you have to stand half a foot infront of a wall and will make your upper body touch the wall while your feet stays the same distance, this will allow your calves to stretch - it was painful during the first time. I told Nurse Mae I had a horrible night and she was kind enough to offer for me to sleep in the clinic for a while. The stretching exercises should be done every 15-30 mins. I walked on my way home, it took me 15 mins than the usual 5 mins since I was walking like an old lady.  At the hotel I performed the stretching exercise every 30 mins all throughout the day and every 1hour at night because I'm afarid when I wake  up it will be too stiff if I don't stretch at night. Thankfully I was able to sleep without any difficulty this it. Pain scale is around 6/10. So long as you stretch as advised, you will feel much better as the day goes by. I took less pain medicaine as well. Will update you guys with the progress tomorrow.


Please update with photo before and after.  Goodluck and thank you again


----------



## dixie007

I saw the advertisement on facebook about these and my friend told me she likes them, they are really useful to reduce calves.


----------



## leah13

leah13 said:


> Please update with photo before and after.  Goodluck and thank you again


Hello 
How’s your recovery ? Is everything okay ?


----------



## leah13

Wenli02ca said:


> I’m getting the surgery in March 2020. Will be there March 12-April 2. Anyone going around the same time?


Hello wenli hows your surgery


----------



## leah13

skelly88 said:


> Hello!
> I would like to book the surgery on Abril or May. I haven’t contacted Dr Park and so I haven’t booked it yet.
> how long is the wait for the intervention date?


Hello skelly88. Did you have your surgery?


----------



## LuLu81

Hello, I’ve been a lurker on this thread for a year now but I finally came to the decision to undergo the partial calf resection procedure with Dr. Park. I know the whole coronavirus situation is making everything uncertain but I’m hoping I can go sometime in Nov or December. I’m hoping for a miracle and we get a vaccine by fall.  Is anyone else wanting to get this procedure done ASAP, hopefully this year?


----------



## leah13

LuLu81 said:


> Hello, I’ve been a lurker on this thread for a year now but I finally came to the decision to undergo the partial calf resection procedure with Dr. Park. I know the whole coronavirus situation is making everything uncertain but I’m hoping I can go sometime in Nov or December. I’m hoping for a miracle and we get a vaccine by fall.  Is anyone else wanting to get this procedure done ASAP, hopefully this year?


Hello lulu81, i supposed to do this may but with the lockdown its not easy , but once everything will calm i’d love to go to.


----------



## Wenli02ca

leah13 said:


> Hello wenli hows your surgery


Hello,
I'm now close to 7 weeks post op and I'm very happy with the result. Dr park is fantastic. I  was very worried about the surgery before going to Korea. Now I wish I got it done sooner. I normally don't write reviews. But I have to give him credit for this. I went from 34/35cm to 29/29.5cm since 2 weeks post op and have maintained the results. The recovery in the first couple of weeks was hard as I had quite bit of pain especially right after surgery and then around day 5-8 post op. The swelling was noticeable one week post but went away quickly in about a week. Dr park only had to aspirate once at one week post. At 2 weeks post op I had no more fluid left so I didn't have to aspirate myself after I came back. Now I only have the occasional tightness that goes away with stretching. I have no other symptoms. I rested a lot after surgery and didn't go back to work until 6 weeks post op. I think that helped a lot. A few days ago I went for a 2 hour walk and was completely fine afterwards. If you guys have any questions, let me know


----------



## leah13

Wenli02ca said:


> Hello,
> I'm now close to 7 weeks post op and I'm very happy with the result. Dr park is fantastic. I  was very worried about the surgery before going to Korea. Now I wish I got it done sooner. I normally don't write reviews. But I have to give him credit for this. I went from 34/35cm to 29/29.5cm since 2 weeks post op and have maintained the results. The recovery in the first couple of weeks was hard as I had quite bit of pain especially right after surgery and then around day 5-8 post op. The swelling was noticeable one week post but went away quickly in about a week. Dr park only had to aspirate once at one week post. At 2 weeks post op I had no more fluid left so I didn't have to aspirate myself after I came back. Now I only have the occasional tightness that goes away with stretching. I have no other symptoms. I rested a lot after surgery and didn't go back to work until 6 weeks post op. I think that helped a lot. A few days ago I went for a 2 hour walk and was completely fine afterwards. If you guys have any questions, let me know


Congratulation.  I hope you will completely recovery soon and thank you for the review. happy for you


----------



## LuLu81

leah13 said:


> Hello lulu81, i supposed to do this may but with the lockdown its not easy , but once everything will calm i’d love to go to.




Great, maybe we can coordinate and share a room and help each other out or at least meet up!? Where are you coming from?


----------



## LuLu81

Wenli02ca said:


> Hello,
> I'm now close to 7 weeks post op and I'm very happy with the result. Dr park is fantastic. I  was very worried about the surgery before going to Korea. Now I wish I got it done sooner. I normally don't write reviews. But I have to give him credit for this. I went from 34/35cm to 29/29.5cm since 2 weeks post op and have maintained the results. The recovery in the first couple of weeks was hard as I had quite bit of pain especially right after surgery and then around day 5-8 post op. The swelling was noticeable one week post but went away quickly in about a week. Dr park only had to aspirate once at one week post. At 2 weeks post op I had no more fluid left so I didn't have to aspirate myself after I came back. Now I only have the occasional tightness that goes away with stretching. I have no other symptoms. I rested a lot after surgery and didn't go back to work until 6 weeks post op. I think that helped a lot. A few days ago I went for a 2 hour walk and was completely fine afterwards. If you guys have any questions, let me know




Good for you!! I know many people say it’s very painful the first


Wenli02ca said:


> Hello,
> I'm now close to 7 weeks post op and I'm very happy with the result. Dr park is fantastic. I  was very worried about the surgery before going to Korea. Now I wish I got it done sooner. I normally don't write reviews. But I have to give him credit for this. I went from 34/35cm to 29/29.5cm since 2 weeks post op and have maintained the results. The recovery in the first couple of weeks was hard as I had quite bit of pain especially right after surgery and then around day 5-8 post op. The swelling was noticeable one week post but went away quickly in about a week. Dr park only had to aspirate once at one week post. At 2 weeks post op I had no more fluid left so I didn't have to aspirate myself after I came back. Now I only have the occasional tightness that goes away with stretching. I have no other symptoms. I rested a lot after surgery and didn't go back to work until 6 weeks post op. I think that helped a lot. A few days ago I went for a 2 hour walk and was completely fine afterwards. If you guys have any questions, let me know




Hi Wenli02ca, 
We’re you only taking the pain meds Dr. Park gave? I’m so scared of the pain as I have a low pain tolerance but I want this surgery so bad!


----------



## Wenli02ca

LuLu81 said:


> Good for you!! I know many people say it’s very painful the first
> 
> Yes, the pain was worst when the swelling was most intense. For me, that was around one weekish. Since you have the wear the bandage all the time, the compression against the swelling makes it bad. Dr park give you some Tylenol and an anti inflammatory to take after surgery. For me, that was enough and I didn't use all of them. Use tylenol first, if that doesnt cut it then use the anti inflammatory. I brought some Advil with me too, but I didn't need the extra. Once the swelling subsided I didnt have pain anymore. Also walking was awkward the first couple of weeks. I mostly just ordered takeout. You wouldn't be walk very far. Its good just to stay in and do the stretching. I'm very glad I recovered quickly afterwards. I got home around 3.5 weeks post. By that time, nobody could notice I got surgery even though there's still the tightness. That's normal. Just need to keep up with the stretching.
> 
> Hi Wenli02ca,
> We’re you only taking the pain meds Dr. Park gave? I’m so scared of the pain as I have a low pain tolerance but I want this surgery so bad!


----------



## LuLu81

Sounds like you had a pretty smooth and not too bad of a recovery process. I’ve read about other people’s experience and some of them had a very hard time. I’m going to bring stronger pain medication with me. Thanks Wenli02ca!


----------



## leah13

LuLu81 said:


> Great, maybe we can coordinate and share a room and help each other out or at least meet up!? Where are you coming from?


Yes. Also a girl from italy is planning to go to. We supposed to go together but with lockdown everything had to cancel. We can share rooms and help each other.  I ll be having two surgeries but different hospital and i can stay maximum 3 weeks


----------



## LuLu81

leah13 said:


> Yes. Also a girl from italy is planning to go to. We supposed to go together but with lockdown everything had to cancel. We can share rooms and help each other.  I ll be having two surgeries but different hospital and i can stay maximum 3 weeks




Oh cool. Are you planning on going as soon as the travel ban gets lifted? I can stay max 12 days for me. I have to get back to work...


----------



## leah13

LuLu81 said:


> Oh cool. Are you planning on going as soon as the travel ban gets lifted? I can stay max 12 days for me. I have to get back to work...


Im planning atleast after summer because in july and august in korea the weather is really hot and its not good for the pain. So atleast after summer when the weather will be much cooler


----------



## LuLu81

leah13 said:


> Im planning atleast after summer because in july and august in korea the weather is really hot and its not good for the pain. So atleast after summer when the weather will be much cooler



Oh I see. That's understandable. I want this surgery so I am going to try to go ASAP. But with coronavirus, I am not even sure it's possible in 2020. All foreign nationals who go to Korea right now have to do a mandatory 14 days quarantine at the individual's expense.


----------



## leah13

LuLu81 said:


> Oh I see. That's understandable. I want this surgery so I am going to try to go ASAP. But with coronavirus, I am not even sure it's possible in 2020. All foreign nationals who go to Korea right now have to do a mandatory 14 days quarantine at the individual's expense.


There will be no problem to do amndatory quarAntine because after the surgery you have to stay at home in anyway. Let us know if you will do it this summer and update us


----------



## LuLu81

leah13 said:


> There will be no problem to do amndatory quarAntine because after the surgery you have to stay at home in anyway. Let us know if you will do it this summer and update us




The problem is I will be quarantined as soon as I land in Korea. If only I can have surgery and then be quarantined, that would be ok. Haha


----------



## sexy legs

Hello beautiful ladies.  
Good to hear Dr. Park is being talked about a lot here. I come to this blog once a year or so to see if i can help anyone with the decision making process about the calve surgery. 

I had mine done over 10 years ago and have been extremely happy.  Absolutely no long term side effects nor compensation of other muscles.  Mine was 38 inches and have been 32 inches since the surgery--regardless of my active life style: i hike and bike all the time with no muscle gain in the calves. 

Life with beautiful sexy legs has allowed me to wear skirts, dresses, and feel even more confident. As i have mentioned in other postings, it is the best decision i've made in this life. 

I now live in Seoul and still see Dr. Park for botox and other minor maintenance stuff couple times a year.  Just had botox around my eyes done today which reminded me about this blog. 

Please let me know if you want to ask questions, see photos, etc. 

buddycomet100@yahoo.com
Take care.


----------



## Wenli02ca

sexy legs said:


> Hello beautiful ladies.
> Good to hear Dr. Park is being talked about a lot here. I come to this blog once a year or so to see if i can help anyone with the decision making process about the calve surgery.
> 
> I had mine done over 10 years ago and have been extremely happy.  Absolutely no long term side effects nor compensation of other muscles.  Mine was 38 inches and have been 32 inches since the surgery--regardless of my active life style: i hike and bike all the time with no muscle gain in the calves.
> 
> Life with beautiful sexy legs has allowed me to wear skirts, dresses, and feel even more confident. As i have mentioned in other postings, it is the best decision i've made in this life.
> 
> I now live in Seoul and still see Dr. Park for botox and other minor maintenance stuff couple times a year.  Just had botox around my eyes done today which reminded me about this blog.
> 
> Please let me know if you want to ask questions, see photos, etc.
> 
> buddycomet100@yahoo.com
> Take care.


Hi sexy legs,
     How long did you use the leg bandage 24/7? Dr park mentioned we should do that for 6 months to 2 years. Just wondering if it was enough after 6 months or longer would give better result. 
Thanks!


----------



## sexy legs

i don't come here often. for faster response, you can email: buddycomet100@yahoo.com
6 months of bandage and then tight knee high stocking for 2-3 years esp at nights. this helped tremendously. had swelling for a few years in the mornings. I hope this helps


----------



## Wenli02ca

sexy legs said:


> i don't come here often. for faster response, you can email: buddycomet100@yahoo.com
> 6 months of bandage and then tight knee high stocking for 2-3 years esp at nights. this helped tremendously. had swelling for a few years in the mornings. I hope this helps


Thank you!


----------



## bluetoes

Hey girls! 
Is anyone planning on visiting Dr. Park this September? I would love to have a buddy to go through the difficult process with!


----------



## leah13

bluetoes said:


> Hey girls!
> Is anyone planning on visiting Dr. Park this September? I would love to have a buddy to go through the difficult process with!


I would love to go after summer which is august but we’ll see if we can travel without any problem


----------



## bluetoes

leah13 said:


> I would love to go after summer which is august but we’ll see if we can travel without any problem


Awesome! Let's see if we can plan something together!


----------



## apinkpastel

I'm also interested in seeing Dr. Park this fall!


----------



## bluetoes

apinkpastel said:


> I'm also interested in seeing Dr. Park this fall!


I really hope that the mandatory 14-day quarantine restriction will be lifted by then


----------



## apinkpastel

bluetoes said:


> I really hope that the mandatory 14-day quarantine restriction will be lifted by then


I'm hoping it is otherwise I'll just wait because I don't want to spend two weeks sitting in a hotel. Fall or winter would be perfect though because the weather will be cool and it isn't really tourist season. Have you spoken with his office about the procedure yet? I sent an email a few months ago and never heard back.


----------



## bluetoes

apinkpastel said:


> I'm hoping it is otherwise I'll just wait because I don't want to spend two weeks sitting in a hotel. Fall or winter would be perfect though because the weather will be cool and it isn't really tourist season. Have you spoken with his office about the procedure yet? I sent an email a few months ago and never heard back.


I did! Dr. Park gets back to me pretty fast (around 1 day max). I suggest that you send another email to him he might have missed it.


----------



## apinkpastel

bluetoes said:


> I did! Dr. Park gets back to me pretty fast (around 1 day max). I suggest that you send another email to him he might have missed it.


I just e-mailed again, hopefully I hear back. I'm also interested in Dr. Liu at Beverly Hills Calf Reduction Centre, his before and after photos look more promising than the ones for Oz Clinic.


----------



## bluetoes

apinkpastel said:


> I just e-mailed again, hopefully I hear back. I'm also interested in Dr. Liu at Beverly Hills Calf Reduction Centre, his before and after photos look more promising than the ones for Oz Clinic.


I believe that Dr. Park has done a lot more cases which is why I am leaning towards him. Are you interested in getting partial muscle resection with Dr. Liu or some other operation?


----------



## apinkpastel

bluetoes said:


> I believe that Dr. Park has done a lot more cases which is why I am leaning towards him. Are you interested in getting partial muscle resection with Dr. Liu or some other operation?


I am interested in the partial muscle resection surgery, it looks on par with what Dr. Park offers. I was mostly sold on Dr. Park because he has specialized in the surgery for many years, but I also went through this thread and read reviews where some of his clients had fluid they needed drained after leaving Korea which worries me. I really hate my calves so I am willing to go ahead with the risk but if I can find a different surgeon with better results I wouldn't hesitate to go with them instead. Dr. Liu's photo gallery had more examples and I like how the after photos looked, he also has years of experience and solely focuses on calf reduction surgeries.


----------



## bluetoes

apinkpastel said:


> I am interested in the partial muscle resection surgery, it looks on par with what Dr. Park offers. I was mostly sold on Dr. Park because he has specialized in the surgery for many years, but I also went through this thread and read reviews where some of his clients had fluid they needed drained after leaving Korea which worries me. I really hate my calves so I am willing to go ahead with the risk but if I can find a different surgeon with better results I wouldn't hesitate to go with them instead. Dr. Liu's photo gallery had more examples and I like how the after photos looked, he also has years of experience and solely focuses on calf reduction surgeries.


I'll take a look at Dr. Liu as well and consult with him over email. I would be more comfortable going to Dr. Liu when considering language barriers; I do not speak a word in Korean. However, I have talked with a couple of other forummers who all seem to be satisfied with their results despite having to do aspirations themselves. I guess I just find anecdotal evidence to be reassuring for some reason.  It also depends on which country I would be even able to enter during fall lol. Are you from the US? I'm from Canada.


----------



## ammonseninga

I was offered a lipo... but not sure if it really helps, as I think the issue is my muscles... (?) did anyone got lipo for calves reduction and really got a good result?


----------



## apinkpastel

bluetoes said:


> I'll take a look at Dr. Liu as well and consult with him over email. I would be more comfortable going to Dr. Liu when considering language barriers; I do not speak a word in Korean. However, I have talked with a couple of other forummers who all seem to be satisfied with their results despite having to do aspirations themselves. I guess I just find anecdotal evidence to be reassuring for some reason.  It also depends on which country I would be even able to enter during fall lol. Are you from the US? I'm from Canada.


I'm in Canada as well. I would assume that Oz Clinic would have a translator since they have an English website but I could be wrong.


----------



## Girl.

bluetoes said:


> I'll take a look at Dr. Liu as well and consult with him over email. I would be more comfortable going to Dr. Liu when considering language barriers; I do not speak a word in Korean. However, I have talked with a couple of other forummers who all seem to be satisfied with their results despite having to do aspirations themselves. I guess I just find anecdotal evidence to be reassuring for some reason.  It also depends on which country I would be even able to enter during fall lol. Are you from the US? I'm from Canada.



Hi,

I am also from Canada and I would have really prefer to go in US with Dr.Liu than in Korea (I speak French, my English speaking is ok, but not perfect). But after a lot of research, I decided to go with Dr.Park. 
Dr.Liu hasn’t done a lot of calf reduction surgery. He was more specialised in Radio Frequency Nerve Ablation before. I am sure that he will become an expert in a couple of years, cause he went to have formation in Korea last year. But to be an expert in a surgery, you have to practice... a lot... He probably did dozen of surgery, but Dr.Park did more than 900.. I also think their technique is different, Dr.Park remove the muscle in pieces, so it is why there is so much swelling (see the video of the National Geographic) but only one scar behind the knee. I think Dr.Liu do 2 scars, to be able to remove a big part of the muscle in one step, so less swelling, faster recovery, but apparent scars....
You can find one of his patient on « realself.com » .

The language wasn’t a problem, Dr.Park speak a very good English. For the nurses, if they don’t speak English, they use an app on their phone to translate.

Good réflexion on your options!


----------



## bluetoes

Girl. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also from Canada and I would have really prefer to go in US with Dr.Liu than in Korea (I speak French, my English speaking is ok, but not perfect). But after a lot of research, I decided to go with Dr.Park.
> Dr.Liu hasn’t done a lot of calf reduction surgery. He was more specialised in Radio Frequency Nerve Ablation before. I am sure that he will become an expert in a couple of years, cause he went to have formation in Korea last year. But to be an expert in a surgery, you have to practice... a lot... He probably did dozen of surgery, but Dr.Park did more than 900.. I also think their technique is different, Dr.Park remove the muscle in pieces, so it is why there is so much swelling (see the video of the National Geographic) but only one scar behind the knee. I think Dr.Liu do 2 scars, to be able to remove a big part of the muscle in one step, so less swelling, faster recovery, but apparent scars....
> You can find one of his patient on « realself.com » .
> 
> The language wasn’t a problem, Dr.Park speak a very good English. For the nurses, if they don’t speak English, they use an app on their phone to translate.
> 
> Good réflexion on your options!



Thank you for your response! Are you satisfied with your results with Dr. Park? Could you tell me a bit more about your experience with the surgery? TIA!

EDIT: nevermind I looked into your past posts! Looks amazing


----------



## Girl.

bluetoes said:


> Thank you for your response! Are you satisfied with your results with Dr. Park? Could you tell me a bit more about your experience with the surgery? TIA!
> 
> EDIT: nevermind I looked into your past posts! Looks amazing



I think you can have more amazing before/after results than mine if you wish, but having the slimmest calf possible wasn’t my gold. I just wanted to have « normal » calves, to remove the muscular look. It is what I precisely asked Dr.park. 
The more muscle you remove, the more risky is the surgery. I was afraid of long terms consequences, I didn’t wanted to trade an aesthetic problem for a walking or running problem. I got what I asked for ! 

N.B. I started stretching again, after stopping for several months. I still need id.... If I don’t do it, I feel that my calves become tired earlier than it should be. It is the only downside of the surgery. But it is only a couple of minutes per day!


----------



## bluetoes

Girl. said:


> I think you can have more amazing before/after results than mine if you wish, but having the slimmest calf possible wasn’t my gold. I just wanted to have « normal » calves, to remove the muscular look. It is what I precisely asked Dr.park.
> The more muscle you remove, the more risky is the surgery. I was afraid of long terms consequences, I didn’t wanted to trade an aesthetic problem for a walking or running problem. I got what I asked for !
> 
> N.B. I started stretching again, after stopping for several months. I still need id.... If I don’t do it, I feel that my calves become tired earlier than it should be. It is the only downside of the surgery. But it is only a couple of minutes per day!


I'm wondering if you had to obtain a visa when you went to Korea, I'm assuming no? I heard for Canadians you get the B2 visa automatically stamped on your passport when you arrive, is that true?


----------



## Girl.

bluetoes said:


> I'm wondering if you had to obtain a visa when you went to Korea, I'm assuming no? I heard for Canadians you get the B2 visa automatically stamped on your passport when you arrive, is that true?



At the time I had my surgery, Canadians didn’t needed one. 
But it can change at anytime, especially with the covid pandemia...


----------



## missus_jung

Hi guys! I talked about my experience on another thread when it popped up but I think this was the original thread that I was on before. Anyway, I got quite a few messages regarding my experience so I tried to take some pictures of my right leg, it's honestly very difficult to take them since I live alone! Anyway, I'll post my reply on the other thread here, together with the pictures I took. You can see that my legs became a bit deformed, with muscles popping out at weird angles and some empty spaces here and there. I tried to fix it by going for the nerve surgery again and while it did soften the appearance, what you see in the pictures are my current legs, after I tried to fix it. I'd even emailed some doctors in Germany who supposedly specialised in calf muscles surgery, but they told me that because I'd already done the calf resection surgery, there's nothing they can do to help me. I've learnt to live with it and adjusted my clothings so that I don't ever wear knee-length skirts/dresses/pants/shorts. 

Another girl above me said that she'd gone back to riding and hiking but her legs are still the same... so I guess maybe it depends on individuals? I mean, the reason why I went ahead with this was because the girl I was following back then was also sporty and she said she was fine after the surgery too. Anyway, I'll leave it up to you guys to decide!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi guys, I was actually active on the previous thread about the calf surgery and through recommendations on that thread, I did it with Dr. Park in 2009.

To give you the conclusion, I REGRETTED IT.

But I think it really depends on individuals so I think I should state my circumstances first. As natalie78 was saying, I didn't have calves, I had cows. Even my friends would drop comments on my calves - "wow they are so muscular", "one kick from you and I think I may literally die", "wow, you do have very large calves". I've tried to do the non-invasive surgery where they cut nerves? I think? that connects to your muscles and therefore, your calf muscles contracts and it becomes smaller. It did turn out really good, but as I'm a very sporty person so apparently, the nerves end up connecting again. Then I came across the thread and there was a girl there who did sports seriously too and she underwent the surgery. She said that she had recovered and she could continue playing sports, which was why I decided to do the surgery too.

At first, it was fine and my legs looked really good! I think it would have continued like this if I didn't play sports. However, like I said, I'm a very sporty person and after my recovery, about a year later, I started doing another sport seriously. And this is when my problems started.

For anyone who's interested in the surgery, (I actually forgot the terms) there is the outer layer and inner layer of calf muscle, and Dr. Park takes out the outer layer only. I think because I started working out, the inner muscle started to compensate for the lack of outer muscle and it became bulkier. I ended up with really weird muscles popping out in the middle of my calves, and my ankles became cankles because I guess overall, my calves needed to compensate for the lack of muscles so everywhere just started building itself up.

I think in general, if you don't work out, it will turn out well for you. But then again, the non-invasive turned out well too and with less the downtime, so I would really recommend that instead of excising your calf muscle out.

And I don't know if it's because of the surgery but I have calves that swell up really easily now. Apparently the blood circulation isn't good so it really balloons up at the end of the day. I didn't have this problem before so maybe someone else who did the surgery can also give an insight as to whether they have the same issue.


----------



## LuLu81

Thank you for sharing missus_jung. What sports or type of exercises did you mainly do? 
Although I am not the most sport/active person, I like to do high intensity cardio, circuits, HIIT, etc...
Have you heard of anyone else with the same issue you are dealing with after the calf resection procedure, whether it's with Dr. Park or Dr. Jong?


----------



## missus_jung

LuLu81 said:


> Thank you for sharing missus_jung. What sports or type of exercises did you mainly do?
> Although I am not the most sport/active person, I like to do high intensity cardio, circuits, HIIT, etc...
> Have you heard of anyone else with the same issue you are dealing with after the calf resection procedure, whether it's with Dr. Park or Dr. Jong?



Hi Lulu, I can't really share my sport as it's a really niche sport and I don't wanna risk being identified! Hope you understand on that.. but I would say it's similar with high intensity cardio where I use a lot of my legs for about 1 - 2 hours per session.

It took a long time for me to come to terms to with what happened to my legs.. so I'd disappeared for a long time from this forum. It was recently when I'd done breast fat transfer that I came back to post about my experiences. The calf thread suddenly popped up and there was a girl who was asking for opinions from people who had done the surgery for at least a few years. I thought about it for a few days before deciding to leave a comment because I wanted people to know that not everyone walks away from that with a happy ending, and from the last few pages that I read, it seemed that everyone was happy with it.

So to answer your question, I've never met anyone else because I'd stayed away due to my own depression issues. If there is anyone else out there who have the same negative experience as me, I hope he/she will be able to share it too... and we can commiserate with each other and form a deformed legs club and have monthly drinking sessions via Zoom


----------



## LuLu81

Aww Im sorry to hear about the depression missus_jung. I totally understand the feelin. My first asian blepharoplasty was at age 16 and my eyes have never truly been symmetric since. I have revised it 3 times and although it's better, I would still like to fix it...In the pictures, the defect doesn't look too bad. Could a surgeon maybe do fat transfer?


----------



## missus_jung

LuLu81 said:


> Aww Im sorry to hear about the depression missus_jung. I totally understand the feelin. My first asian blepharoplasty was at age 16 and my eyes have never truly been symmetric since. I have revised it 3 times and although it's better, I would still like to fix it...In the pictures, the defect doesn't look too bad. Could a surgeon maybe do fat transfer?


I'm sorry to hear your story too! It's never a good feeling when you realised that you could've been better off had you not touch it, sighs. As for the fat transfer, I've never thought about having one as I've always assumed that would make me fatter  

In any case, I'm turning to long-distance running now and hoping it will generally help make my muscles leaner rather than bulkier! The defect doesn't look as bad in the pictures because my nerve ablation surgery in 2017 really helped made it smoother.. but still, if I could turn back time, I really would not have gone for the calf resection surgery!


----------



## chococatx

I did my surgery (2-3 years ago), and although the calve sizes are reduced...I just don't like how the scars behind the knees are still there and visible! Please just consider botox if you want to reduce calves. Yes surgery is permanent, but leaves scars. I know botox is temporary, but I think I would have gone for botox if it weren't for the scars. My friends ask occasionally why I have scars behind my knees, and I just say it was from an accident. The outer sides of my feet are still a bit sensitive and tingly when I press hard as well. If you can handle the side effects and put concealer every time you go out to hide scars, I say go for it. But, if not, just do botox.


----------



## Anne Hoang

I recommend this one, you can use it as walking around,I feel hurtful in a funny way for the first few times use it, but now I have nice legs.


----------



## chococatx

Anne Hoang said:


> View attachment 4774307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend this one, you can use it as walking around,I feel hurtful in a funny way for the first few times use it, but now I have nice legs.


Wow, I've never seen that before. What is it called?


----------



## Anne Hoang

chococatx said:


> Wow, I've never seen that before. What is it called?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 It's called yoga ring,you can feel it work on your calves so clearly!


----------



## Halvars

Anne Hoang said:


> I recommend this one, you can use it as walking around,I feel hurtful in a funny way for the first few times use it, but now I have nice legs.



How does it help? Does it make the calves look straighter?


----------



## Anne Hoang

Halvars said:


> How does it help? Does it make the calves look straighter?


I don't know if it makes your calves straighter but absolutely smaller. You can feel it squeeze your muscle while you walking.


----------



## ANPK_1305

hi everyone, I had the calf resection with dr park about 10 years ago. I wrote a blog called “get smaller calves” and have not been able to find it recently. Wonder how many of you had read it??
Just touching base to see how everyone is feeling about their experience. I’m in my mid 30s now and I don’t know if I’m having some sort of mid life crisis... but the last couple of days I’ve been feeling really sad about my decisions and regret having the surgery. Both my sisters have sexy shapely calves. I on the other hand ended up with short legs which was amplified by large calves. To top it off, had to endure countless comments about how chunky or ugly my legs were. I was in my early 20s when I went under the knife. I also underwent a revision surgery years after because the muscle behind my left leg contracted and bulged. It ever so slightly improved the look but still isn’t quite right. I occasionally get tingling in my feet and have lost my ability to block in volleyball  I can jump and I am active but it’s not the same. Overall my lower legs have decreased in circumference but the shape I love on my right.. not so much the left.
Meh I dunno. Guess I’m looking for someone to chat to coz nobody in my immediate circle can relate or understand how I feel *sigh*
this is in no way dissing dr Park or nurse Amy. they were so professional and made me feel as good as you can feel post surgery. Might be one of the Unlucky handful who experienced some of the side effects.


----------



## LuLu81

ANPK_1305 said:


> hi everyone, I had the calf resection with dr park about 10 years ago. I wrote a blog called “get smaller calves” and have not been able to find it recently. Wonder how many of you had read it??
> Just touching base to see how everyone is feeling about their experience. I’m in my mid 30s now and I don’t know if I’m having some sort of mid life crisis... but the last couple of days I’ve been feeling really sad about my decisions and regret having the surgery. Both my sisters have sexy shapely calves. I on the other hand ended up with short legs which was amplified by large calves. To top it off, had to endure countless comments about how chunky or ugly my legs were. I was in my early 20s when I went under the knife. I also underwent a revision surgery years after because the muscle behind my left leg contracted and bulged. It ever so slightly improved the look but still isn’t quite right. I occasionally get tingling in my feet and have lost my ability to block in volleyball  I can jump and I am active but it’s not the same. Overall my lower legs have decreased in circumference but the shape I love on my right.. not so much the left.
> Meh I dunno. Guess I’m looking for someone to chat to coz nobody in my immediate circle can relate or understand how I feel *sigh*
> this is in no way dissing dr Park or nurse Amy. they were so professional and made me feel as good as you can feel post surgery. Might be one of the Unlucky handful who experienced some of the side effects.




Hi ANPK_1035, you mention you do not like the shape of your left leg. Can you describe what it looks like or if you are comfortable, perhaps post a pic? I was not able to find your blog...Thanks.


----------



## ANPK_1305

LuLu81 said:


> Hi ANPK_1035, you mention you do not like the shape of your left leg. Can you describe what it looks like or if you are comfortable, perhaps post a pic? I was not able to find your blog...Thanks.


----------



## LuLu81

Thank you for posting. What did Dr. Park say about your result? How soon after did your left leg shape change?


----------



## ANPK_1305

LuLu81 said:


> Thank you for posting. What did Dr. Park say about your result? How soon after did your left leg shape change?


I didn’t notice, my dad actually commented what’s wrong with your leg it’s a weird shape. And I didn’t tell them I did the surgery! After that I felt really conscious about it  
that was around 6 months post surgery.

Dr Park said:
“There seems to be slight depression in your left calf.
If it bothers you, you can undergo simple revision surgery for that for free.

If you plan a trip for this revision, you don't have to stay in Korea for that long.
It's fine to stay here only 2 to 3 days”.


“That kind of irregularity can be caused by two reasons.
If muscle is contracted too much, depression can be happened at lower end of muscle portion which can be corrected by fat graft.
If muscle is not enoughly removed, the remained muscle can be removed once again.
Whatever the cause is, simple revision surgery can improve that (not completely cure or complete smooth appearance).
Only 2 days are needed usually”.


----------



## LuLu81

ANPK_1305 said:


> I didn’t notice, my dad actually commented what’s wrong with your leg it’s a weird shape. And I didn’t tell them I did the surgery! After that I felt really conscious about it
> that was around 6 months post surgery.
> 
> Dr Park said:
> “There seems to be slight depression in your left calf.
> If it bothers you, you can undergo simple revision surgery for that for free.
> 
> If you plan a trip for this revision, you don't have to stay in Korea for that long.
> It's fine to stay here only 2 to 3 days”.
> 
> 
> “That kind of irregularity can be caused by two reasons.
> If muscle is contracted too much, depression can be happened at lower end of muscle portion which can be corrected by fat graft.
> If muscle is not enoughly removed, the remained muscle can be removed once again.
> Whatever the cause is, simple revision surgery can improve that (not completely cure or complete smooth appearance).
> Only 2 days are needed usually”.




That's unfortunate that you have experienced this side effect...Were you exercising again?
I really want this surgery but now I am getting a bit concerned...Scars are not a problem for me. I rather have scars than big unproportional calves but a defect/depression is discouraging. How are you managing these days?


----------



## ANPK_1305

LuLu81 said:


> That's unfortunate that you have experienced this side effect...Were you exercising again?
> I really want this surgery but now I am getting a bit concerned...Scars are not a problem for me. I rather have scars than big unproportional calves but a defect/depression is discouraging. How are you managing these days?


At that point I wasn’t exercising like I used to. The scars don’t bother me. There are so many others who have had successful surgeries and it’s been life changing for the better.
These days I mostly cover them up. I occasionally wear shorts but don’t like to be walking in front of the pack. Or I try to always be side view. 
I did the surgery in 2009, I’m sure a lot has changed and Dr Park’s technique will have improved.


----------



## LuLu81

ANPK_1305 said:


> At that point I wasn’t exercising like I used to. The scars don’t bother me. There are so many others who have had successful surgeries and it’s been life changing for the better.
> These days I mostly cover them up. I occasionally wear shorts but don’t like to be walking in front of the pack. Or I try to always be side view.
> I did the surgery in 2009, I’m sure a lot has changed and Dr Park’s technique will have improved.



I hope you are right! I really want this surgery and I am just waiting for the mandatory 14 day quarantine to lift. In any case, thank you for sharing ANPK_1035. Please don't hesitate to write on your lower days.


----------



## ANPK_1305

LuLu81 said:


> I hope you are right! I really want this surgery and I am just waiting for the mandatory 14 day quarantine to lift. In any case, thank you for sharing ANPK_1035. Please don't hesitate to write on your lower days.


I found this one very very rare picture of the back of my legs from 2014... 3 months post revision. You can see here the ‘lumpy’ left leg.
I will try to take one this week so you can see how it’s changed.


----------



## LuLu81

I see what you are talking about. I am so sorry!




ANPK_1305 said:


> I found this one very very rare picture of the back of my legs from 2014... 3 months post revision. You can see here the ‘lumpy’ left leg.
> I will try to take one this week so you can see how it’s changed.
> 
> View attachment 4780500


----------



## ANPK_1305

Message me anytime if you need someone to chat to about it. I hope corona will be over soon!!


----------



## LuLu81

Thank you ANPK_1305! I am going to private message you with my contact information.


----------



## Tremere

Does Dr. Park have a website? Thank you!


----------



## ANPK_1305

Scaredsilly said:


> Thanks leela16
> Appreciate positivity and all ur updates to compare. Its really helps. And Thats exactly what im doing... Rest, compress, stretch, elevate, repeat. Water and vitamins etc. healing skin lotion. Im not gonna look at my legs until about three months. I have to keep it moving... Lol. Keep posting ur progress...  Helps tremendously.


Hi scared silly... i did the surgery in 2009 and want to know if your defect has resolved??
i am researching about revision now.


----------



## koko38952

chococatx said:


> I did my surgery (2-3 years ago), and although the calve sizes are reduced...I just don't like how the scars behind the knees are still there and visible! Please just consider botox if you want to reduce calves. Yes surgery is permanent, but leaves scars. I know botox is temporary, but I think I would have gone for botox if it weren't for the scars. My friends ask occasionally why I have scars behind my knees, and I just say it was from an accident. The outer sides of my feet are still a bit sensitive and tingly when I press hard as well. If you can handle the side effects and put concealer every time you go out to hide scars, I say go for it. But, if not, just do botox.


Hi chococatx, thank you so much for sharing this! It's very helpful to hear from someone who wasn't completely satisfied with their surgery. I'm thinking of going to Dr Park in december but I want to do my research before I commit.
Would you (or anyone else here) be able to share any pictures of your scars? To be honest, I'm surprised your friends noticed it! The pictures on Dr Park's website make the scars look pretty unnoticeable... I wonder if those are just the best case scenarios (or maybe they are photoshopped..?)


----------



## koko38952

LuLu81 said:


> Hello, I’ve been a lurker on this thread for a year now but I finally came to the decision to undergo the partial calf resection procedure with Dr. Park. I know the whole coronavirus situation is making everything uncertain but I’m hoping I can go sometime in Nov or December. I’m hoping for a miracle and we get a vaccine by fall.  Is anyone else wanting to get this procedure done ASAP, hopefully this year?


Hi Lulu, are you still going to Korea in nov/dec? I've also been lurking on this thread for a while and thinking of going in december...


----------



## kim4nguyen

koko38952 said:


> Hi Lulu, are you still going to Korea in nov/dec? I've also been lurking on this thread for a while and thinking of going in december...


----------



## kim4nguyen

missus_jung said:


> Hi guys! I talked about my experience on another thread when it popped up but I think this was the original thread that I was on before. Anyway, I got quite a few messages regarding my experience so I tried to take some pictures of my right leg, it's honestly very difficult to take them since I live alone! Anyway, I'll post my reply on the other thread here, together with the pictures I took. You can see that my legs became a bit deformed, with muscles popping out at weird angles and some empty spaces here and there. I tried to fix it by going for the nerve surgery again and while it did soften the appearance, what you see in the pictures are my current legs, after I tried to fix it. I'd even emailed some doctors in Germany who supposedly specialised in calf muscles surgery, but they told me that because I'd already done the calf resection surgery, there's nothing they can do to help me. I've learnt to live with it and adjusted my clothings so that I don't ever wear knee-length skirts/dresses/pants/shorts.
> 
> Another girl above me said that she'd gone back to riding and hiking but her legs are still the same... so I guess maybe it depends on individuals? I mean, the reason why I went ahead with this was because the girl I was following back then was also sporty and she said she was fine after the surgery too. Anyway, I'll leave it up to you guys to decide!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi guys, I was actually active on the previous thread about the calf surgery and through recommendations on that thread, I did it with Dr. Park in 2009.
> 
> To give you the conclusion, I REGRETTED IT.
> 
> But I think it really depends on individuals so I think I should state my circumstances first. As natalie78 was saying, I didn't have calves, I had cows. Even my friends would drop comments on my calves - "wow they are so muscular", "one kick from you and I think I may literally die", "wow, you do have very large calves". I've tried to do the non-invasive surgery where they cut nerves? I think? that connects to your muscles and therefore, your calf muscles contracts and it becomes smaller. It did turn out really good, but as I'm a very sporty person so apparently, the nerves end up connecting again. Then I came across the thread and there was a girl there who did sports seriously too and she underwent the surgery. She said that she had recovered and she could continue playing sports, which was why I decided to do the surgery too.
> 
> At first, it was fine and my legs looked really good! I think it would have continued like this if I didn't play sports. However, like I said, I'm a very sporty person and after my recovery, about a year later, I started doing another sport seriously. And this is when my problems started.
> 
> For anyone who's interested in the surgery, (I actually forgot the terms) there is the outer layer and inner layer of calf muscle, and Dr. Park takes out the outer layer only. I think because I started working out, the inner muscle started to compensate for the lack of outer muscle and it became bulkier. I ended up with really weird muscles popping out in the middle of my calves, and my ankles became cankles because I guess overall, my calves needed to compensate for the lack of muscles so everywhere just started building itself up.
> 
> I think in general, if you don't work out, it will turn out well for you. But then again, the non-invasive turned out well too and with less the downtime, so I would really recommend that instead of excising your calf muscle out.
> 
> And I don't know if it's because of the surgery but I have calves that swell up really easily now. Apparently the blood circulation isn't good so it really balloons up at the end of the day. I didn't have this problem before so maybe someone else who did the surgery can also give an insight as to whether they have the same issue.
> 
> View attachment 4765662
> View attachment 4765663
> View attachment 4765664


----------



## kim4nguyen

missus_jung said:


> Hi guys! I talked about my experience on another thread when it popped up but I think this was the original thread that I was on before. Anyway, I got quite a few messages regarding my experience so I tried to take some pictures of my right leg, it's honestly very difficult to take them since I live alone! Anyway, I'll post my reply on the other thread here, together with the pictures I took. You can see that my legs became a bit deformed, with muscles popping out at weird angles and some empty spaces here and there. I tried to fix it by going for the nerve surgery again and while it did soften the appearance, what you see in the pictures are my current legs, after I tried to fix it. I'd even emailed some doctors in Germany who supposedly specialised in calf muscles surgery, but they told me that because I'd already done the calf resection surgery, there's nothing they can do to help me. I've learnt to live with it and adjusted my clothings so that I don't ever wear knee-length skirts/dresses/pants/shorts.
> 
> Another girl above me said that she'd gone back to riding and hiking but her legs are still the same... so I guess maybe it depends on individuals? I mean, the reason why I went ahead with this was because the girl I was following back then was also sporty and she said she was fine after the surgery too. Anyway, I'll leave it up to you guys to decide!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi guys, I was actually active on the previous thread about the calf surgery and through recommendations on that thread, I did it with Dr. Park in 2009.
> 
> To give you the conclusion, I REGRETTED IT.
> 
> But I think it really depends on individuals so I think I should state my circumstances first. As natalie78 was saying, I didn't have calves, I had cows. Even my friends would drop comments on my calves - "wow they are so muscular", "one kick from you and I think I may literally die", "wow, you do have very large calves". I've tried to do the non-invasive surgery where they cut nerves? I think? that connects to your muscles and therefore, your calf muscles contracts and it becomes smaller. It did turn out really good, but as I'm a very sporty person so apparently, the nerves end up connecting again. Then I came across the thread and there was a girl there who did sports seriously too and she underwent the surgery. She said that she had recovered and she could continue playing sports, which was why I decided to do the surgery too.
> 
> At first, it was fine and my legs looked really good! I think it would have continued like this if I didn't play sports. However, like I said, I'm a very sporty person and after my recovery, about a year later, I started doing another sport seriously. And this is when my problems started.
> 
> For anyone who's interested in the surgery, (I actually forgot the terms) there is the outer layer and inner layer of calf muscle, and Dr. Park takes out the outer layer only. I think because I started working out, the inner muscle started to compensate for the lack of outer muscle and it became bulkier. I ended up with really weird muscles popping out in the middle of my calves, and my ankles became cankles because I guess overall, my calves needed to compensate for the lack of muscles so everywhere just started building itself up.
> 
> I think in general, if you don't work out, it will turn out well for you. But then again, the non-invasive turned out well too and with less the downtime, so I would really recommend that instead of excising your calf muscle out.
> 
> And I don't know if it's because of the surgery but I have calves that swell up really easily now. Apparently the blood circulation isn't good so it really balloons up at the end of the day. I didn't have this problem before so maybe someone else who did the surgery can also give an insight as to whether they have the same issue.
> 
> View attachment 4765662
> View attachment 4765663
> View attachment 4765664


Hello girl! I m thinking of doing the calf reduction with dr park.  After reading your post I might not consider it now.  When you did the RF who did you get it done with and how many cm did your calf reduced.  Maybe I will do the RF with dr Lui in los angles.


----------



## kim4nguyen

sectarianscream said:


> I just put down a deposit for RF calf reduction in Taipei. I am looking for a 2cm reduction in each calf (37 cm each), let's see. There isn't much information about it apart from that it isn't super effective. During my consult in January there in Taipei, the doctor did mention it should last me 5 years at least. The cost isn't too much, about 2.5k USD, and since I'm getting sedated I will be doing Thermage and some lasering, and the flight there is about 4 hours from where I live, so I hope it will be worth a try!


Hello I was your RF and which plastic surgery in Taipei. Are you happy with the result. Do you have picture of before and after. I m consider of getting RF done. Thank you!


----------



## kim4nguyen

Babyluv30 said:


> I just had my surgery yesterday and I’m in so much pain. The first few hours after surgery was the worse it hurt to breath. It’s been the most painful experience of my life. My calves and knees are sore and so is my back and arms I’m not sure why. I think I have a little fever too. Stretching is painful. Walking is painful. It’s hard to sleep. I brought percocets and still hard to manage the pain. I hope I’m happy with the results and won’t need a revision. Doctor Park said I have a lot of scar tissues from previous radio frequencies  so it was hard for him to remove the muscle. And I’m experiencing more pain the most people go through.


Hello babyluv30.  You got RF done too? It didn’t work? I m thinking of doing RF because the calf reduction with dr l
Park seems too painful.  What would you recommend. RF or dr park


----------



## kim4nguyen

Cassandra.007 said:


> Hello here! I think I'll be going to do this soonish, I emailed Doctor Park about scheduling the procedure for November 25th. Will anyone else be in Korea at that time? I'll be going alone, so it would be nice to have some company! For anyone who has gone before, any suggestions for doing this alone, or best recommendations on places to stay?
> Thank you!


Hello did you get your surgery done? I want to get it done with dr park just wanting for this pandemic is over. I’ll be going there alone too.


----------



## missus_jung

kim4nguyen said:


> Hello girl! I m thinking of doing the calf reduction with dr park.  After reading your post I might not consider it now.  When you did the RF who did you get it done with and how many cm did your calf reduced.  Maybe I will do the RF with dr Lui in los angles.


Hi kim4nguyen, my first RF was done in Singapore by a doctor who trained in Korea; my second RF was done in Korea by Hafis. I can't remember how much it got reduced by but it was noticeable enough for my eyes!


----------



## Cassandra.007

kim4nguyen said:


> Hello did you get your surgery done? I want to get it done with dr park just wanting for this pandemic is over. I’ll be going there alone too.



I didn't actually, I ended up changing my mind because I'm also pretty sporty and was worried that I would lose the strength. I've been considering doing RF though!


missus_jung said:


> Hi kim4nguyen, my first RF was done in Singapore by a doctor who trained in Korea; my second RF was done in Korea by Hafis. I can't remember how much it got reduced by but it was noticeable enough for my eyes!



Missus_jung, do you feel like your RF in Korea was worth it?


----------



## ANPK_1305

Hi guys, anyone here from Sydney Australia? Please PM me


----------



## Tremere

I've seen a surgeon from Barcelona that does a calf reduction surgery. He takes part of the internal muscle out (partial muscle resection) and then does a neurectomy in the outer muscle. Also does lipo.

He used to also do radiofrequency and botox but he said he stopped. He also is very doubtful with recommending neurectomy: 50% of his patients are very happy, other 50% don't notice any changes.

He leaves two scars: a horizontal one on the backside of the knees, that goes pretty unnoticed, and a 2.5 cm vertical one on the backside of the ankles that will be seen.

The post op is hard. He told me he uses super tight stockings that come especially from Germany, and are so tight that they must be taken out at night, and though patients come walking to their 5 day revision, they walk strangely and their ankles hurt. That best case scenario for driving and being unsupervised would be 15 days.

That I would never recover my full strength in my legs but I should be OK to play sports at an amateur level.

I'm still waiting for a price quote. How many scars does Dr. Park leave? I remember reading that people had to bind up their ankles for months after their surgery. How much is the price? What is his contact info? And the Taiwan doctor?


----------



## aphro04

ANPK_1305 said:


> Hi guys, anyone here from Sydney Australia? Please PM me





ANPK_1305 said:


> Hi guys, anyone here from Sydney Australia? Please PM me


I just  joined this forum and can’t work out how to PM


----------



## aphro04

leah13 said:


> I would love to go after summer which is august but we’ll see if we can travel without any problem


Have you gone for the muscle reduction surgery yet? I just joined this forum after someone recommended on reddit. I want to do lipo and calf reduction ( through severing the nerve).


----------



## leah13

aphro04 said:


> Have you gone for the muscle reduction surgery yet? I just joined this forum after someone recommended on reddit. I want to do lipo and calf reduction ( through severing the nerve).


Due to pandemic all my plans is changed. Hoping that everything will end soon so i can decide again if i will do or not with dr park


----------



## aphro04

leah13 said:


> Due to pandemic all my plans is changed. Hoping that everything will end soon so i can decide again if i will do or not with dr park


Thanks for your quick response! I need to thoroughly go through this forum so I dont ask ppl repetitive questions. I’ve made up my mind to do it this year. Im sick to death of my Greek calves. I used to have gorgeous legs but I find the muscle is getting bigger and the fat is getting more Greek ( which means straight to the ankles lol) I also have a lot of spider veins snd water retention so I need to address this first. I’m in Australia.... I’m hoping to find someone that also wants to go to Korea to get something done so I’m not alone.
‘Una Faccia, Una Razza’ as they say


----------



## leah13

aphro04 said:


> Thanks for your quick response! I need to thoroughly go through this forum so I dont ask ppl repetitive questions. I’ve made up my mind to do it this year. Im sick to death of my Greek calves. I used to have gorgeous legs but I find the muscle is getting bigger and the fat is getting more Greek ( which means straight to the ankles lol) I also have a lot of spider veins snd water retention so I need to address this first. I’m in Australia.... I’m hoping to find someone that also wants to go to Korea to get something done so I’m not alone.
> ‘Una Faccia, Una Razza’ as they say


Are you italian right, we’ll see how it’ll change everything due to pandemic because its not easy to travel in asia now


----------



## Tremere

How do you contact Dr. Park? I don't see any ways on his website: https://ozclinic.com/eng/information/calf-reduction/

I want to get it done as soon as the Korean 14 day quarantine is lifted. I decided not to do it with the Barcelona doctor because he leaves two scars in each leg instead of only one.

Do you know how many scars the Dr. Jong leaves? It doesn't explain it in his website: http://www.lrclinic.com.tw/en/index.php?ban=service_list_sub&cate=309


----------



## jeongmin_78

Make sure to massage your calves after walking and running!


----------



## Tremere

I've been speaking to the doctor and he can perform the surgery under spinal anesthesia. 

If only we didn't have the mandatory quarantine and visa requirements.


----------



## kittenhello2park

Hi everyone, thank you for sharing your journeys!! Does anyone know if massaging calves every day could possibly help decrease muscle size a little bit? I might start and see. I just wouldn’t want the opposite to happen.

of course I would love to do the surgery but I’m not mentally or financially ready for that. 

I just hope I can find small things I can do daily that may help reduce calves size. Or any new beauty aid devices for calf reduction?


----------



## Mae2

I actually logged onto here after wanting this surgery myself for a very long time. So I went to my doctor and talked about the issue, and then got to an orthopedic specialist and here's what I've found out so far.
1. nearly all the symptoms everyone is describing here are similar to heart failure. In fact this type of surgery is not as 'safe' as everyone claims. When you stand up straight, blood goes to your legs. Your calves are part of making the blood go back up to your heart. This happens because of a few factors, one being the muscle itself. So when you cut that muscle away, you're pushing your heart towards heart failure. Thats why you need to keep your legs higher (the blood isn't going back to your heart by the muscle) and that's why you compress after surgery. 
2. There are barely scientific articles about it!!! In fact, most articles are written by the handful of surgeons who perform these surgeries and almost none make it to big journals - with reason! The side effects aren't described nearly enough. Varicose veins are rarely mentioned, nerve damage, depression of a muscle, regeneration of muscle,... 
3. A lack of following up the patients, so no data is available on how this surgery holds up long-term. There's barely data about side effects, long term complications and we also don't know how this can affect other conditions.

I know first hand that having big calves is uncomfortable. I don't wear any dresses that come above my knee, it makes me super insecure. Part of it is genetic and part (for me at least) is because I have genu recurvatum caused by bad posture. Women who tend to push their pelvis forward and knees backward have this. And if you too have Genu recurvatum there's a chance you might want to look into that - as it could provide some answers. 
However I just cannot let people just undergo a surgery like this without knowing what they're getting themselves into.
If you get pregnant, there's a higher risk of developing hemorrhoids 
You're also going to have a higher risk of varicose veins

If you're trying to go a natural route here's what I can advise
-Weight loss. Most women with calf issues have excess weight and it goes to your calves
-Swimming!!!! The best way to tone down without gaining much muscle is swimming
-Acceptance: although its hard to believe, sometimes its important to accept yourself for who you are


----------



## aphro04

Mae2 said:


> I actually logged onto here after wanting this surgery myself for a very long time. So I went to my doctor and talked about the issue, and then got to an orthopedic specialist and here's what I've found out so far.
> 1. nearly all the symptoms everyone is describing here are similar to heart failure. In fact this type of surgery is not as 'safe' as everyone claims. When you stand up straight, blood goes to your legs. Your calves are part of making the blood go back up to your heart. This happens because of a few factors, one being the muscle itself. So when you cut that muscle away, you're pushing your heart towards heart failure. Thats why you need to keep your legs higher (the blood isn't going back to your heart by the muscle) and that's why you compress after surgery.
> 2. There are barely scientific articles about it!!! In fact, most articles are written by the handful of surgeons who perform these surgeries and almost none make it to big journals - with reason! The side effects aren't described nearly enough. Varicose veins are rarely mentioned, nerve damage, depression of a muscle, regeneration of muscle,...
> 3. A lack of following up the patients, so no data is available on how this surgery holds up long-term. There's barely data about side effects, long term complications and we also don't know how this can affect other conditions.
> 
> I know first hand that having big calves is uncomfortable. I don't wear any dresses that come above my knee, it makes me super insecure. Part of it is genetic and part (for me at least) is because I have genu recurvatum caused by bad posture. Women who tend to push their pelvis forward and knees backward have this. And if you too have Genu recurvatum there's a chance you might want to look into that - as it could provide some answers.
> However I just cannot let people just undergo a surgery like this without knowing what they're getting themselves into.
> If you get pregnant, there's a higher risk of developing hemorrhoids
> You're also going to have a higher risk of varicose veins
> 
> If you're trying to go a natural route here's what I can advise
> -Weight loss. Most women with calf issues have excess weight and it goes to your calves
> -Swimming!!!! The best way to tone down without gaining much muscle is swimming
> -Acceptance: although its hard to believe, sometimes its important to accept yourself for who you are


Can you please elaborate a bit more about the bad posture and how it correlates to the calf muscles? I find this interesting and feel like I vaguely have heard this somewhere before.


----------



## Mae2

Its like physics. In normal posture every part of your body is being pulled down by gravity. It pulls on your bones. Your muscles are the ones holding things back. When you have good posture everything is in balance, so the muscles are balanced.
So say for example I have bad posture. If your back muscles are weak and you tilt your pelvis forward there will be an imbalance of power. Your muscles will start to compensate ->my lower back muscles are weak, and I tend to push my stomach forward. My legs will start to go into a genu recurvatum to carry my weight. 
The issue is that because of this, there's more power on your calves and they hypertrophy (become bigger and bulkier) so that they can carry you.
Another thing you'll notice clearly is that some women will have very poor muscles at the back of their legs. The quadriceps muscles at the front of your leg will look defined but the back muscles (knee flexors) won't be as prominent/developed.

Sometimes people have bad posture but with very little effect on their calves, because they're thin, their weight isn't big enough for the muscle to start going into hypertrophy. But if they get pregnant for example, there's even more weight going on your legs so they'll get bigger eventually. 

So possible solutions may be seeing if you have any underlying condition that affects the knee joint. But also looking at your posture because imbalances are going to lead to more pressure on your calves. So weak (lower) back muscles could be the issue, pushing stomach forward could be an issue, weight could be an issue,...


----------



## leah13

aphro04 said:


> Have you gone for the muscle reduction surgery yet? I just joined this forum after someone recommended on reddit. I want to do lipo and calf reduction ( through severing the nerve).


Hello. Sorry for late reply. I didnt do anything yet.  Because of the pandemic everything changed but i will still go to dr park in korea if ever


----------



## Coconut03

In 2021 I had flew to Korea and got calves botox. I notice my calves has gotten a little smaller. I also incorporated a lot of cardio and walks a lot slower than I used to.


----------



## Kim Ji Yeon

there's a lot of ways about exercise method..  look for youtube


----------



## Tremere

I think I will undergo this surgery in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kim4nguyen

Tremere said:


> I think I will undergo this surgery in a couple of weeks.


I thought you can’t travel to Korea now unless you do the 14 days quarantine.


----------



## Tremere

kim4nguyen said:


> I thought you can’t travel to Korea now unless you do the 14 days quarantine.



You can't. But I'm already in Korea.


----------



## sexy legs

After years of deliberation and active participation on this site, I got calf reduction surgery from Dr. Park in Seoul 8 years ago.
I provided my email address years ago, wanting to give back to those who are going thru the same arduous process of researching every aspect of this scary yet promising procedure---and i still get contacted....

So

To those of us who have worked hard to build beautiful bodies but ended up with gargantuan bulky calves OR to those who were  endowed with strong calves but hate them, here is my story.

*Side effects:*
I assure you there are none. I hike, bike, play tennis, swim... and power has not been compromised. And there has not been compensation of other muscles. (Other muscles did not get big to compensate for the loss).
My calves have not increased in size in 8 years despite all the hiking and biking i do.

I am 5’3 and 108lbs. Calf size was 38 cm and have been 32/33 since the surgery.

*Healing:*
10 days should be plenty during which time, you will be in pain but will progressively get better. After about a week, I went shopping but walked turtle speed--crutches would have helped. You will be sore for 6 months and have dull pressure for a year. Best advice is to stretch and message 24/7, so your remaining muscles don't curl up.

*Swelling:*
You will be told to wear compression stockings for several months, but I wore them for about a year. After 6 months, I cut em off at the knees and wore them 24/7. most of the swelling was gone in about six months
---

As for running fast, I don't run so I have no idea if speed has been jeopardized, but it has not affected my ability to do other things.

As for which doctor, you have to do your own homework. I am a researcher, so I had researched for years about the safety of this operation (even read dissertations) and found the doctor who resolved all my concerns. and i assure you Dr. Park's wealth of experience, success cases, and gentle and unpretentious mannerism will make you feel at ease.

Ask lots of questions, do ton of research on your own before making this life altering decision.

For the past several years, I have been feeling more self confident and feminine in dresses, skirts, shorts--which i had never worn before. It has been truly liberating devoid of debilitating sense of inadequacy.

Email me if u want to see photos.   buddycomet100@yahoo.com
I come to this site not even once a year, so best to email.

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## kim4nguyen

Tremere said:


> You can't. But I'm already in Korea.


Have you get them done yet? Please post before and after picture.   I want to get it done ASAP but waiting for this covid 19 to go away and able to travel to Korea.


----------



## Cinlq

I am recovering from a calf resection and RF procedure with Dr. Perry Liu in La.
I am about 2.5 weeks post op. So far I am loving my results.


----------



## leah13

Cinlq said:


> I am recovering from a calf resection and RF procedure with Dr. Perry Liu in La.
> I am about 2.5 weeks post op. So far I am loving my results.


Would you post a before and after picture


----------



## Cinlq

Hi Leah13. Of course! These are my after pictures. So Dr. Liu's technique does require two incisions on each leg. I am currently using scar sheets to help minimize scarring so that's what you see in the pictures.


----------



## Cinlq

These are my before pictures.

I'll post my experience on here in a few days.

feel free to ask me any questions


----------



## leah13

Cinlq said:


> Hi Leah13. Of course! These are my after pictures. So Dr. Liu's technique does require two incisions on each leg. I am currently using scar sheets to help minimize scarring so that's what you see in the pictures.


Thanks for the pictures.  Happy for you.i think keep using scargel because normally dr park do only one incision


----------



## kim4nguyen

Cinlq said:


> These are my before pictures.
> 
> I'll post my experience on here in a few days.
> 
> feel free to ask me any questions


Hello Cinlq! I m consider of getting it done with dr park but traveling to Korea can be hard right now due to COVID! Dr Lui is my next option but seems like it doesn’t have as much experience as Dr park. Can you please tell me all the details. Day1, Day2 ect. How much was it and how long do you have to stay in LA for?


----------



## kim4nguyen

Cinlq said:


> I am recovering from a calf resection and RF procedure with Dr. Perry Liu in La.
> I am about 2.5 weeks post op. So far I am loving my results.


Do you mind if I can have your email address! I m really considering of getting it done and need all the details. Thank you so much!


----------



## Cinlq

Hi! Happy holidays! I wanted to post my experience earlier but it's been a busy week. But here it is!

*Review of Dr. Liu calf resection and radiofrequency:*

A little background: My calves weren’t always big. However, they grew A LOT in the last 6 years or so. They grew in muscle, not in fat. I never had a problem with their size. I mean they were big and muscular, but I just learned to accept it.

Pre-surgery they measured at 16-inch each. That’s big for calf muscles considering I’m only 5’4” and 137 lbs.

I also had a lot of cramping in the calves. I researched calf muscles and how to help with the cramping and somehow was led to a page on calf reduction surgery.

I thought “Who in their right mind would ever put themselves through all that pain, time, and money??”

ME. LOL

In time, with more cramping and calf growth, I decided that maybe calf reduction surgery would benefit me.

After making up my mind that this is wanted I wanted to do, I did a lot of research on calf surgery which led me to a review on Real Self that solidified my decision to go ahead with the calf surgery and to go with Dr. Liu.

I know that many people go to Dr. Park but I ended up choosing Dr. Liu for these reasons:

1. He’s closer. I didn’t have to travel overseas.
2. His technique.
3. Reviews from his past clients who had good things to say about him.

The big deciding factor for me to go with Dr. Liu was his technique on how he does this surgery. Dr. Liu’s technique involves making two incisions on each side of the leg and he takes off necessary muscle while aiming for symmetry.

In Korea, the doctors make a 2-inch incision behind the patient’s knee and calf muscle is pulled through that incision. This CAN cause a lot of asymmetries.

I didn’t want to risk going overseas only to come back with asymmetric calves. I’d rather deal with the scars because nowadays there are many options to fix scars. There are also preventative measures out there to help with scarring. I just feel that fixing a scar is minimal vs. going back into surgery again to fix the calves if they become asymmetric. No thank you!

Keep in mind that all results are not the same, so I’m only speaking for myself. With any surgery, there is always a risk.

*CONSULT:*

I reached out the office to make an appt for consult. They asked me to send pictures to them so they could review before proceeding with the consult.

The day of consult was a brief 20 mins. It was done remotely. Their patient coordinator Zach is amazing. Super nice and very informative. He spoke to me during most of the consult then Dr. Liu came in at the end and asked if I had any questions. That was it.

Now its count down time to surgery day!

*SURGERY DAY:*

(I was supposed to have my surgery on Oct 15 but on the day of surgery, I ended up with a fever, so they pushed my surgery forward to Nov 5.

The thing that sucked about that was that I had to rebook everything, flights, Airbnb, etc. which made my total cost that was budgeted for this surgery – about $18k - higher than expected so be prepared for changes if something doesn’t go as planned.)

*Nov 5:* Checked in at 11:30am. Surgery was supposed to be at 12:30pm but they were falling behind that day, so I didn’t get wheeled in till close to 2:30pm. I didn’t mind. That extra time allowed me to do work on my phone.

Also, it gave me a chance to say goodbye to my calves. I spoke to my calves and told them how grateful I was for the many years they have been good to me. I rubbed them for the last time, said my goodbyes, and off we went into surgery.

I came out of surgery around 6 or 7pm I think. I know it was into the evening hours because there was no one there except for one nurse who stayed with me till I woke up. I was groggy from the anesthesia and in pain. It was more like a throbbing, super tightness kind of pain, not sharp OUCH pain.

All I remember was opening my eyes, seeing the bright ceiling light and the first thing I did was to give thanks. I made it, I am alive!

I looked down at my legs thinking, did the surgery happen? Yes, it did because I have compression stockings on, and this is also the time that I start to feel uncomfortable. My legs hurt and they feel extremely tight. It feels like someone is squeezing the daylights out of my calves and not letting go. Also, I feel super nauseous. Luckily my sister was already there waiting for me.

The nurse asked me to stand so we can walk to the car. I tried to stand and realized I couldn’t, so I asked the nurse for a wheelchair. By the way, when I was planning the surgery with Zach, the patient coordinator, he told me that I would be discharged with a wheelchair to use for the duration of the time that I’m recovering in LA. So, imagine my surprise when the nurse told us that she would not be letting us take the wheelchair with us. I’m sorry, WHAT?!? *Feeling super annoyed*

At this point, my sister was arguing with the nurse about the wheelchair situation. I was so groggy and uncomfortable and just wanted to lay down, so I told my sister to forget it, let's deal with it later. The nurse wasn’t going to give us the wheelchair, no point in arguing.

We got back to the Airbnb (it is an apartment complex) and OMG, that’s when I realized I would HAVE to walk and also walk down a loooong hallway to get to our condo. It’s kind of funny now when I look back on it because I remember vividly checking-in the night before and telling my sister that luckily, we would be discharged with a wheelchair because there is absolutely no way that I would be able to walk down this hallway right after surgery.

So, imagine how much more annoyed I got when we got back to the condo after surgery without the wheelchair. Getting out of the car and going into the elevator was rough. But not as rough as when we got off the elevator and looked down that hallway. I felt slightly defeated already. I was even thinking of getting on my hands and knees and crawling. Lol

I gathered up courage and told myself that I was not going to let a hallway defeat me, so I mustered up the little bit of the strength that I had, used my sister as support as I leaned on her and we walked to the condo. Another thing I can think of now but not at that time is that I’m a firm believer of things happen for a reason so looking back at the situation now, I believe that being forced to walk helped facilitate my post-surgery recovery.

I highly recommend bringing someone or hiring a nurse to help you during the first week of recovery. Luckily my sister was there to help me every step of the way on this trip because the first few days were so hard to get around and to do things on my own. It was nice to have a helping hand.

And wedge shoes. BRING THEM! They helped immensely with walking the first few weeks post-op.

This first night was a blur. I remember getting back to the condo in the evening, maybe around 8 or 9pm. I used the restroom, took my medication (the muscle relaxer is also the pain med and it made me super drowsy), and went to sleep. I slept till the next morning.

*POST-OP 

DAY 1-3:*

OMG. THE TIGHTNESS. AND. THE LEG CRAMPS. It was extremely uncomfortable. I didn’t really feel pain per se. It’s just a lot of tightness and pulling of the muscles. It’s like having cramps in your legs times 10. I dreaded having to get out of bed these first few days. Laying down with my legs elevated felt like heaven, but every time I needed to get up, it was so uncomfortable.

When I go to swing my legs off the bed and place them on the floor, I could feel the fluid in my legs drain down to the ankles and then the swelling comes right away. Immediately after that, the calves start to cramp, and the muscles get EXTREMELY tight. I would raise the leg that is cramping up to hip level and rub my calves with a sweeping motion going from ankle to behind the knees and that helps to relax the calves just enough for me to get to where I need to go (bathroom, dining table, etc.) This happened every time I moved around. I also used crutches to help me get off the bed.

Since we didn’t have a wheelchair to use, my sister ended up renting one. I told her to purchase a set of crutches as well just in case. We rented the wheelchair for a week. But I ended up not using it AT ALL. However, it was good to know that it was there in case I needed it.

I did use the crutches 100% of the time. I even brought it back home to use and it’s been a lifesaver! If you can afford the $50 to purchase it, I highly recommend it.

I also reached out to Zach about the wheelchair situation, and he was so apologetic and said that we should have been discharged with a wheelchair as mentioned. The office reimbursed me for the wheelchair rental as well as the purchase of the crutches which was a really nice gesture on their end. Thank you Zach!

I rested a lot these first few days. The only thing that helped the muscles relax was to elevate them. Elevation of the legs is key in helping with the swelling of the legs so elevate as much as you can. The medications also made me very nauseous and drowsy, so I napped a lot.

*Day 4-7:*

Recovery is still slow but each day it gets better and better. I’m able to walk a little bit more around the condo. I’m using the crutches for everything at this point. They help me the most when I try to get out of bed. That’s when my calves are the tightest.

These few days were uneventful. I had my post-op on day 4 and Dr. Liu says I’m healing very well. He says I’m walking great for someone who just had surgery so that made me very happy to hear.

From the second day post-op to now, I have been walking around the condo and also doing calf stretches at least 3x/day. I know this helped with recovery.

*DAY 7:*

Flying home. We return the wheelchair to the rental place and go to the airport. Our flight is about 2 hours so not too bad. We get to the airport and check-in. A few days prior to our flight, we had called the airline and requested wheelchair assistance. When we checked in we had wheelchair assistance and an airline employee pushed me to my gate. That was great because I knew that walking through the airport using crutches would be a struggle and it would take a lot of energy out of me.

Also, going through security, I requested to be patted down in the wheelchair instead of trying to walk through the scanner. There was no way I would be able to walk without my wedge shoes. I tried to walk without the wedge shoes when we were back at the condo and I couldn’t put any weight on my legs, particularly my right leg so I opted to stay in the wheelchair and get patted down which wasn’t bad at tall. The female personnel was very respectful.

Keep in mind that the airport highly recommends you call a few days prior to flying to make a request for wheelchair assistance.

Home we go!

*WEEK 2:*

I didn’t do much this week when I got home. I stayed in bed most of the day to elevate my legs, only getting up to walk and stretch 3x/day and to use the bathroom or eat.

One thing I did notice right after surgery was that my right leg has always been “the problem leg”. It’s always tighter than the left leg and cramps much worse. On the other hand, my left leg is healing amazingly well. It does not cramp as much and feels somewhat “normal” compared to my right leg. I’m unable to walk with a normal gait with the right leg because I can’t bend the knee.

But I do notice a significant improvement in how much less cramping there is as the days go by. Also, the tightness gets better with each passing day.

*WEEK 3:*

This is the week where I noticed a big difference. Walking with my right leg is much improved. The cramping of the calves when I go to stand up is not as uncomfortable and tight. The muscles feel more relaxed. My left leg is healing amazingly well. I feel like it's about 80% normal. My right maybe around 50%. Still got a ways to go but for three weeks post-op, I’d have to say I’m healing better than I expected!

And man, my legs look great. Slender and beautiful with minimal scarring.

I have been walking and stretching more this week. I still elevate during the day and I’m still wearing compression socks as well.

*WEEK 4:*

I’m a few days into week four post-op and let me tell you I could not be happier with getting this surgery done. My calves are beautiful. I’m using scar sheets and so far, it seems to be helping with the scars. I tend to keloid so I’m very disciplined on post-op scar care. I don’t want 4 keloids on my legs. I know it’s still in the early phases of recovery but as long as I stay on top of scar care, I feel like the scars will turn out fine.

New calf measurements come in at 13-inches. I started with 16-inch calves. 3-inches down with more on the way since I also did the radio frequency. I’m still swollen as well so I know in the future they will only get smaller.

But looking at it right now, I’m so in love with Dr. Liu’s work. My calves don’t have the muscular look to them anymore. And they are smaller in size. I’m ok if they don’t go down anymore in size as my main concern was how muscular they looked.

Dr. Liu did an amazing job.

Looking back on the day of surgery, I remember feeling very nervous as I know Dr. Liu has not done as many calf surgeries as Dr. Park. When I was laying on the table about to be put under, I remember asking the nurse “How often does Dr. Liu perform calf surgeries?” She says “Oh, that’s mostly all he does now.” That put my mind at ease right before I went under.

I’ll update my progress in a few weeks =)


----------



## Cinlq

leah13 said:


> Thanks for the pictures.  Happy for you.i think keep using scargel because normally dr park do only one incision


Yes scar gel and scar sheets for sure. Thank you for the advice=)


----------



## kim4nguyen

Cinlq said:


> Hi! Happy holidays! I wanted to post my experience earlier but it's been a busy week. But here it is!
> 
> *Review of Dr. Liu calf resection and radiofrequency:*
> 
> A little background: My calves weren’t always big. However, they grew A LOT in the last 6 years or so. They grew in muscle, not in fat. I never had a problem with their size. I mean they were big and muscular, but I just learned to accept it.
> 
> Pre-surgery they measured at 16-inch each. That’s big for calf muscles considering I’m only 5’4” and 137 lbs.
> 
> I also had a lot of cramping in the calves. I researched calf muscles and how to help with the cramping and somehow was led to a page on calf reduction surgery.
> 
> I thought “Who in their right mind would ever put themselves through all that pain, time, and money??”
> 
> ME. LOL
> 
> In time, with more cramping and calf growth, I decided that maybe calf reduction surgery would benefit me.
> 
> After making up my mind that this is wanted I wanted to do, I did a lot of research on calf surgery which led me to a review on Real Self that solidified my decision to go ahead with the calf surgery and to go with Dr. Liu.
> 
> I know that many people go to Dr. Park but I ended up choosing Dr. Liu for these reasons:
> 
> 1. He’s closer. I didn’t have to travel overseas.
> 2. His technique.
> 3. Reviews from his past clients who had good things to say about him.
> 
> The big deciding factor for me to go with Dr. Liu was his technique on how he does this surgery. Dr. Liu’s technique involves making two incisions on each side of the leg and he takes off necessary muscle while aiming for symmetry.
> 
> In Korea, the doctors make a 2-inch incision behind the patient’s knee and calf muscle is pulled through that incision. This CAN cause a lot of asymmetries.
> 
> I didn’t want to risk going overseas only to come back with asymmetric calves. I’d rather deal with the scars because nowadays there are many options to fix scars. There are also preventative measures out there to help with scarring. I just feel that fixing a scar is minimal vs. going back into surgery again to fix the calves if they become asymmetric. No thank you!
> 
> Keep in mind that all results are not the same, so I’m only speaking for myself. With any surgery, there is always a risk.
> 
> *CONSULT:*
> 
> I reached out the office to make an appt for consult. They asked me to send pictures to them so they could review before proceeding with the consult.
> 
> The day of consult was a brief 20 mins. It was done remotely. Their patient coordinator Zach is amazing. Super nice and very informative. He spoke to me during most of the consult then Dr. Liu came in at the end and asked if I had any questions. That was it.
> 
> Now its count down time to surgery day!
> 
> *SURGERY DAY:*
> 
> (I was supposed to have my surgery on Oct 15 but on the day of surgery, I ended up with a fever, so they pushed my surgery forward to Nov 5.
> 
> The thing that sucked about that was that I had to rebook everything, flights, Airbnb, etc. which made my total cost that was budgeted for this surgery – about $18k - higher than expected so be prepared for changes if something doesn’t go as planned.)
> 
> *Nov 5:* Checked in at 11:30am. Surgery was supposed to be at 12:30pm but they were falling behind that day, so I didn’t get wheeled in till close to 2:30pm. I didn’t mind. That extra time allowed me to do work on my phone.
> 
> Also, it gave me a chance to say goodbye to my calves. I spoke to my calves and told them how grateful I was for the many years they have been good to me. I rubbed them for the last time, said my goodbyes, and off we went into surgery.
> 
> I came out of surgery around 6 or 7pm I think. I know it was into the evening hours because there was no one there except for one nurse who stayed with me till I woke up. I was groggy from the anesthesia and in pain. It was more like a throbbing, super tightness kind of pain, not sharp OUCH pain.
> 
> All I remember was opening my eyes, seeing the bright ceiling light and the first thing I did was to give thanks. I made it, I am alive!
> 
> I looked down at my legs thinking, did the surgery happen? Yes, it did because I have compression stockings on, and this is also the time that I start to feel uncomfortable. My legs hurt and they feel extremely tight. It feels like someone is squeezing the daylights out of my calves and not letting go. Also, I feel super nauseous. Luckily my sister was already there waiting for me.
> 
> The nurse asked me to stand so we can walk to the car. I tried to stand and realized I couldn’t, so I asked the nurse for a wheelchair. By the way, when I was planning the surgery with Zach, the patient coordinator, he told me that I would be discharged with a wheelchair to use for the duration of the time that I’m recovering in LA. So, imagine my surprise when the nurse told us that she would not be letting us take the wheelchair with us. I’m sorry, WHAT?!? *Feeling super annoyed*
> 
> At this point, my sister was arguing with the nurse about the wheelchair situation. I was so groggy and uncomfortable and just wanted to lay down, so I told my sister to forget it, let's deal with it later. The nurse wasn’t going to give us the wheelchair, no point in arguing.
> 
> We got back to the Airbnb (it is an apartment complex) and OMG, that’s when I realized I would HAVE to walk and also walk down a loooong hallway to get to our condo. It’s kind of funny now when I look back on it because I remember vividly checking-in the night before and telling my sister that luckily, we would be discharged with a wheelchair because there is absolutely no way that I would be able to walk down this hallway right after surgery.
> 
> So, imagine how much more annoyed I got when we got back to the condo after surgery without the wheelchair. Getting out of the car and going into the elevator was rough. But not as rough as when we got off the elevator and looked down that hallway. I felt slightly defeated already. I was even thinking of getting on my hands and knees and crawling. Lol
> 
> I gathered up courage and told myself that I was not going to let a hallway defeat me, so I mustered up the little bit of the strength that I had, used my sister as support as I leaned on her and we walked to the condo. Another thing I can think of now but not at that time is that I’m a firm believer of things happen for a reason so looking back at the situation now, I believe that being forced to walk helped facilitate my post-surgery recovery.
> 
> I highly recommend bringing someone or hiring a nurse to help you during the first week of recovery. Luckily my sister was there to help me every step of the way on this trip because the first few days were so hard to get around and to do things on my own. It was nice to have a helping hand.
> 
> And wedge shoes. BRING THEM! They helped immensely with walking the first few weeks post-op.
> 
> This first night was a blur. I remember getting back to the condo in the evening, maybe around 8 or 9pm. I used the restroom, took my medication (the muscle relaxer is also the pain med and it made me super drowsy), and went to sleep. I slept till the next morning.
> 
> *POST-OP
> 
> DAY 1-3:*
> 
> OMG. THE TIGHTNESS. AND. THE LEG CRAMPS. It was extremely uncomfortable. I didn’t really feel pain per se. It’s just a lot of tightness and pulling of the muscles. It’s like having cramps in your legs times 10. I dreaded having to get out of bed these first few days. Laying down with my legs elevated felt like heaven, but every time I needed to get up, it was so uncomfortable.
> 
> When I go to swing my legs off the bed and place them on the floor, I could feel the fluid in my legs drain down to the ankles and then the swelling comes right away. Immediately after that, the calves start to cramp, and the muscles get EXTREMELY tight. I would raise the leg that is cramping up to hip level and rub my calves with a sweeping motion going from ankle to behind the knees and that helps to relax the calves just enough for me to get to where I need to go (bathroom, dining table, etc.) This happened every time I moved around. I also used crutches to help me get off the bed.
> 
> Since we didn’t have a wheelchair to use, my sister ended up renting one. I told her to purchase a set of crutches as well just in case. We rented the wheelchair for a week. But I ended up not using it AT ALL. However, it was good to know that it was there in case I needed it.
> 
> I did use the crutches 100% of the time. I even brought it back home to use and it’s been a lifesaver! If you can afford the $50 to purchase it, I highly recommend it.
> 
> I also reached out to Zach about the wheelchair situation, and he was so apologetic and said that we should have been discharged with a wheelchair as mentioned. The office reimbursed me for the wheelchair rental as well as the purchase of the crutches which was a really nice gesture on their end. Thank you Zach!
> 
> I rested a lot these first few days. The only thing that helped the muscles relax was to elevate them. Elevation of the legs is key in helping with the swelling of the legs so elevate as much as you can. The medications also made me very nauseous and drowsy, so I napped a lot.
> 
> *Day 4-7:*
> 
> Recovery is still slow but each day it gets better and better. I’m able to walk a little bit more around the condo. I’m using the crutches for everything at this point. They help me the most when I try to get out of bed. That’s when my calves are the tightest.
> 
> These few days were uneventful. I had my post-op on day 4 and Dr. Liu says I’m healing very well. He says I’m walking great for someone who just had surgery so that made me very happy to hear.
> 
> From the second day post-op to now, I have been walking around the condo and also doing calf stretches at least 3x/day. I know this helped with recovery.
> 
> *DAY 7:*
> 
> Flying home. We return the wheelchair to the rental place and go to the airport. Our flight is about 2 hours so not too bad. We get to the airport and check-in. A few days prior to our flight, we had called the airline and requested wheelchair assistance. When we checked in we had wheelchair assistance and an airline employee pushed me to my gate. That was great because I knew that walking through the airport using crutches would be a struggle and it would take a lot of energy out of me.
> 
> Also, going through security, I requested to be patted down in the wheelchair instead of trying to walk through the scanner. There was no way I would be able to walk without my wedge shoes. I tried to walk without the wedge shoes when we were back at the condo and I couldn’t put any weight on my legs, particularly my right leg so I opted to stay in the wheelchair and get patted down which wasn’t bad at tall. The female personnel was very respectful.
> 
> Keep in mind that the airport highly recommends you call a few days prior to flying to make a request for wheelchair assistance.
> 
> Home we go!
> 
> *WEEK 2:*
> 
> I didn’t do much this week when I got home. I stayed in bed most of the day to elevate my legs, only getting up to walk and stretch 3x/day and to use the bathroom or eat.
> 
> One thing I did notice right after surgery was that my right leg has always been “the problem leg”. It’s always tighter than the left leg and cramps much worse. On the other hand, my left leg is healing amazingly well. It does not cramp as much and feels somewhat “normal” compared to my right leg. I’m unable to walk with a normal gait with the right leg because I can’t bend the knee.
> 
> But I do notice a significant improvement in how much less cramping there is as the days go by. Also, the tightness gets better with each passing day.
> 
> *WEEK 3:*
> 
> This is the week where I noticed a big difference. Walking with my right leg is much improved. The cramping of the calves when I go to stand up is not as uncomfortable and tight. The muscles feel more relaxed. My left leg is healing amazingly well. I feel like it's about 80% normal. My right maybe around 50%. Still got a ways to go but for three weeks post-op, I’d have to say I’m healing better than I expected!
> 
> And man, my legs look great. Slender and beautiful with minimal scarring.
> 
> I have been walking and stretching more this week. I still elevate during the day and I’m still wearing compression socks as well.
> 
> *WEEK 4:*
> 
> I’m a few days into week four post-op and let me tell you I could not be happier with getting this surgery done. My calves are beautiful. I’m using scar sheets and so far, it seems to be helping with the scars. I tend to keloid so I’m very disciplined on post-op scar care. I don’t want 4 keloids on my legs. I know it’s still in the early phases of recovery but as long as I stay on top of scar care, I feel like the scars will turn out fine.
> 
> New calf measurements come in at 13-inches. I started with 16-inch calves. 3-inches down with more on the way since I also did the radio frequency. I’m still swollen as well so I know in the future they will only get smaller.
> 
> But looking at it right now, I’m so in love with Dr. Liu’s work. My calves don’t have the muscular look to them anymore. And they are smaller in size. I’m ok if they don’t go down anymore in size as my main concern was how muscular they looked.
> 
> Dr. Liu did an amazing job.
> 
> Looking back on the day of surgery, I remember feeling very nervous as I know Dr. Liu has not done as many calf surgeries as Dr. Park. When I was laying on the table about to be put under, I remember asking the nurse “How often does Dr. Liu perform calf surgeries?” She says “Oh, that’s mostly all he does now.” That put my mind at ease right before I went under.
> 
> I’ll update my progress in a few weeks =)


Hello Cinlq! Thank you for sharing all the details!  My Zoom consultation with Dr Liu will be Dec 8th and that’s when I decided if I will go through this surgery or not. If things goes well I will schedule the surgery beginning of January. I really appreciate you took all the time to tell us your experience! Can you please update some more pictures of your calves. How’s everything going for you now? Are you able to walk normal now? Thank you!


----------



## kim4nguyen

Cinlq said:


> Hi! Happy holidays! I wanted to post my experience earlier but it's been a busy week. But here it is!
> 
> *Review of Dr. Liu calf resection and radiofrequency:*
> 
> A little background: My calves weren’t always big. However, they grew A LOT in the last 6 years or so. They grew in muscle, not in fat. I never had a problem with their size. I mean they were big and muscular, but I just learned to accept it.
> 
> Pre-surgery they measured at 16-inch each. That’s big for calf muscles considering I’m only 5’4” and 137 lbs.
> 
> I also had a lot of cramping in the calves. I researched calf muscles and how to help with the cramping and somehow was led to a page on calf reduction surgery.
> 
> I thought “Who in their right mind would ever put themselves through all that pain, time, and money??”
> 
> ME. LOL
> 
> In time, with more cramping and calf growth, I decided that maybe calf reduction surgery would benefit me.
> 
> After making up my mind that this is wanted I wanted to do, I did a lot of research on calf surgery which led me to a review on Real Self that solidified my decision to go ahead with the calf surgery and to go with Dr. Liu.
> 
> I know that many people go to Dr. Park but I ended up choosing Dr. Liu for these reasons:
> 
> 1. He’s closer. I didn’t have to travel overseas.
> 2. His technique.
> 3. Reviews from his past clients who had good things to say about him.
> 
> The big deciding factor for me to go with Dr. Liu was his technique on how he does this surgery. Dr. Liu’s technique involves making two incisions on each side of the leg and he takes off necessary muscle while aiming for symmetry.
> 
> In Korea, the doctors make a 2-inch incision behind the patient’s knee and calf muscle is pulled through that incision. This CAN cause a lot of asymmetries.
> 
> I didn’t want to risk going overseas only to come back with asymmetric calves. I’d rather deal with the scars because nowadays there are many options to fix scars. There are also preventative measures out there to help with scarring. I just feel that fixing a scar is minimal vs. going back into surgery again to fix the calves if they become asymmetric. No thank you!
> 
> Keep in mind that all results are not the same, so I’m only speaking for myself. With any surgery, there is always a risk.
> 
> *CONSULT:*
> 
> I reached out the office to make an appt for consult. They asked me to send pictures to them so they could review before proceeding with the consult.
> 
> The day of consult was a brief 20 mins. It was done remotely. Their patient coordinator Zach is amazing. Super nice and very informative. He spoke to me during most of the consult then Dr. Liu came in at the end and asked if I had any questions. That was it.
> 
> Now its count down time to surgery day!
> 
> *SURGERY DAY:*
> 
> (I was supposed to have my surgery on Oct 15 but on the day of surgery, I ended up with a fever, so they pushed my surgery forward to Nov 5.
> 
> The thing that sucked about that was that I had to rebook everything, flights, Airbnb, etc. which made my total cost that was budgeted for this surgery – about $18k - higher than expected so be prepared for changes if something doesn’t go as planned.)
> 
> *Nov 5:* Checked in at 11:30am. Surgery was supposed to be at 12:30pm but they were falling behind that day, so I didn’t get wheeled in till close to 2:30pm. I didn’t mind. That extra time allowed me to do work on my phone.
> 
> Also, it gave me a chance to say goodbye to my calves. I spoke to my calves and told them how grateful I was for the many years they have been good to me. I rubbed them for the last time, said my goodbyes, and off we went into surgery.
> 
> I came out of surgery around 6 or 7pm I think. I know it was into the evening hours because there was no one there except for one nurse who stayed with me till I woke up. I was groggy from the anesthesia and in pain. It was more like a throbbing, super tightness kind of pain, not sharp OUCH pain.
> 
> All I remember was opening my eyes, seeing the bright ceiling light and the first thing I did was to give thanks. I made it, I am alive!
> 
> I looked down at my legs thinking, did the surgery happen? Yes, it did because I have compression stockings on, and this is also the time that I start to feel uncomfortable. My legs hurt and they feel extremely tight. It feels like someone is squeezing the daylights out of my calves and not letting go. Also, I feel super nauseous. Luckily my sister was already there waiting for me.
> 
> The nurse asked me to stand so we can walk to the car. I tried to stand and realized I couldn’t, so I asked the nurse for a wheelchair. By the way, when I was planning the surgery with Zach, the patient coordinator, he told me that I would be discharged with a wheelchair to use for the duration of the time that I’m recovering in LA. So, imagine my surprise when the nurse told us that she would not be letting us take the wheelchair with us. I’m sorry, WHAT?!? *Feeling super annoyed*
> 
> At this point, my sister was arguing with the nurse about the wheelchair situation. I was so groggy and uncomfortable and just wanted to lay down, so I told my sister to forget it, let's deal with it later. The nurse wasn’t going to give us the wheelchair, no point in arguing.
> 
> We got back to the Airbnb (it is an apartment complex) and OMG, that’s when I realized I would HAVE to walk and also walk down a loooong hallway to get to our condo. It’s kind of funny now when I look back on it because I remember vividly checking-in the night before and telling my sister that luckily, we would be discharged with a wheelchair because there is absolutely no way that I would be able to walk down this hallway right after surgery.
> 
> So, imagine how much more annoyed I got when we got back to the condo after surgery without the wheelchair. Getting out of the car and going into the elevator was rough. But not as rough as when we got off the elevator and looked down that hallway. I felt slightly defeated already. I was even thinking of getting on my hands and knees and crawling. Lol
> 
> I gathered up courage and told myself that I was not going to let a hallway defeat me, so I mustered up the little bit of the strength that I had, used my sister as support as I leaned on her and we walked to the condo. Another thing I can think of now but not at that time is that I’m a firm believer of things happen for a reason so looking back at the situation now, I believe that being forced to walk helped facilitate my post-surgery recovery.
> 
> I highly recommend bringing someone or hiring a nurse to help you during the first week of recovery. Luckily my sister was there to help me every step of the way on this trip because the first few days were so hard to get around and to do things on my own. It was nice to have a helping hand.
> 
> And wedge shoes. BRING THEM! They helped immensely with walking the first few weeks post-op.
> 
> This first night was a blur. I remember getting back to the condo in the evening, maybe around 8 or 9pm. I used the restroom, took my medication (the muscle relaxer is also the pain med and it made me super drowsy), and went to sleep. I slept till the next morning.
> 
> *POST-OP
> 
> DAY 1-3:*
> 
> OMG. THE TIGHTNESS. AND. THE LEG CRAMPS. It was extremely uncomfortable. I didn’t really feel pain per se. It’s just a lot of tightness and pulling of the muscles. It’s like having cramps in your legs times 10. I dreaded having to get out of bed these first few days. Laying down with my legs elevated felt like heaven, but every time I needed to get up, it was so uncomfortable.
> 
> When I go to swing my legs off the bed and place them on the floor, I could feel the fluid in my legs drain down to the ankles and then the swelling comes right away. Immediately after that, the calves start to cramp, and the muscles get EXTREMELY tight. I would raise the leg that is cramping up to hip level and rub my calves with a sweeping motion going from ankle to behind the knees and that helps to relax the calves just enough for me to get to where I need to go (bathroom, dining table, etc.) This happened every time I moved around. I also used crutches to help me get off the bed.
> 
> Since we didn’t have a wheelchair to use, my sister ended up renting one. I told her to purchase a set of crutches as well just in case. We rented the wheelchair for a week. But I ended up not using it AT ALL. However, it was good to know that it was there in case I needed it.
> 
> I did use the crutches 100% of the time. I even brought it back home to use and it’s been a lifesaver! If you can afford the $50 to purchase it, I highly recommend it.
> 
> I also reached out to Zach about the wheelchair situation, and he was so apologetic and said that we should have been discharged with a wheelchair as mentioned. The office reimbursed me for the wheelchair rental as well as the purchase of the crutches which was a really nice gesture on their end. Thank you Zach!
> 
> I rested a lot these first few days. The only thing that helped the muscles relax was to elevate them. Elevation of the legs is key in helping with the swelling of the legs so elevate as much as you can. The medications also made me very nauseous and drowsy, so I napped a lot.
> 
> *Day 4-7:*
> 
> Recovery is still slow but each day it gets better and better. I’m able to walk a little bit more around the condo. I’m using the crutches for everything at this point. They help me the most when I try to get out of bed. That’s when my calves are the tightest.
> 
> These few days were uneventful. I had my post-op on day 4 and Dr. Liu says I’m healing very well. He says I’m walking great for someone who just had surgery so that made me very happy to hear.
> 
> From the second day post-op to now, I have been walking around the condo and also doing calf stretches at least 3x/day. I know this helped with recovery.
> 
> *DAY 7:*
> 
> Flying home. We return the wheelchair to the rental place and go to the airport. Our flight is about 2 hours so not too bad. We get to the airport and check-in. A few days prior to our flight, we had called the airline and requested wheelchair assistance. When we checked in we had wheelchair assistance and an airline employee pushed me to my gate. That was great because I knew that walking through the airport using crutches would be a struggle and it would take a lot of energy out of me.
> 
> Also, going through security, I requested to be patted down in the wheelchair instead of trying to walk through the scanner. There was no way I would be able to walk without my wedge shoes. I tried to walk without the wedge shoes when we were back at the condo and I couldn’t put any weight on my legs, particularly my right leg so I opted to stay in the wheelchair and get patted down which wasn’t bad at tall. The female personnel was very respectful.
> 
> Keep in mind that the airport highly recommends you call a few days prior to flying to make a request for wheelchair assistance.
> 
> Home we go!
> 
> *WEEK 2:*
> 
> I didn’t do much this week when I got home. I stayed in bed most of the day to elevate my legs, only getting up to walk and stretch 3x/day and to use the bathroom or eat.
> 
> One thing I did notice right after surgery was that my right leg has always been “the problem leg”. It’s always tighter than the left leg and cramps much worse. On the other hand, my left leg is healing amazingly well. It does not cramp as much and feels somewhat “normal” compared to my right leg. I’m unable to walk with a normal gait with the right leg because I can’t bend the knee.
> 
> But I do notice a significant improvement in how much less cramping there is as the days go by. Also, the tightness gets better with each passing day.
> 
> *WEEK 3:*
> 
> This is the week where I noticed a big difference. Walking with my right leg is much improved. The cramping of the calves when I go to stand up is not as uncomfortable and tight. The muscles feel more relaxed. My left leg is healing amazingly well. I feel like it's about 80% normal. My right maybe around 50%. Still got a ways to go but for three weeks post-op, I’d have to say I’m healing better than I expected!
> 
> And man, my legs look great. Slender and beautiful with minimal scarring.
> 
> I have been walking and stretching more this week. I still elevate during the day and I’m still wearing compression socks as well.
> 
> *WEEK 4:*
> 
> I’m a few days into week four post-op and let me tell you I could not be happier with getting this surgery done. My calves are beautiful. I’m using scar sheets and so far, it seems to be helping with the scars. I tend to keloid so I’m very disciplined on post-op scar care. I don’t want 4 keloids on my legs. I know it’s still in the early phases of recovery but as long as I stay on top of scar care, I feel like the scars will turn out fine.
> 
> New calf measurements come in at 13-inches. I started with 16-inch calves. 3-inches down with more on the way since I also did the radio frequency. I’m still swollen as well so I know in the future they will only get smaller.
> 
> But looking at it right now, I’m so in love with Dr. Liu’s work. My calves don’t have the muscular look to them anymore. And they are smaller in size. I’m ok if they don’t go down anymore in size as my main concern was how muscular they looked.
> 
> Dr. Liu did an amazing job.
> 
> Looking back on the day of surgery, I remember feeling very nervous as I know Dr. Liu has not done as many calf surgeries as Dr. Park. When I was laying on the table about to be put under, I remember asking the nurse “How often does Dr. Liu perform calf surgeries?” She says “Oh, that’s mostly all he does now.” That put my mind at ease right before I went under.
> 
> I’ll update my progress in a few weeks =)


Which air bnb were you staying at? Would you recommend it? Thanks again


----------



## Cinlq

kim4nguyen said:


> Which air bnb were you staying at? Would you recommend it? Thanks again


Hey Kim, 

email me and I can give you more details. 

learningart52@gmail.com


----------



## Cinlq

kim4nguyen said:


> Hello Cinlq! Thank you for sharing all the details!  My Zoom consultation with Dr Liu will be Dec 8th and that’s when I decided if I will go through this surgery or not. If things goes well I will schedule the surgery beginning of January. I really appreciate you took all the time to tell us your experience! Can you please update some more pictures of your calves. How’s everything going for you now? Are you able to walk normal now? Thank you!


I'll try to update pictures this weekend. =)

Everything is great! I stopped using the crutches during the second week of recovery. I am not walking normally yet. I do walk with a limp on the right leg because that calf has not fully relaxed yet like it has on my left leg. Also, I downgraded from a 3inch heel to a 1-inch heel. My left leg doesn't need it but my right one feels better with it when I walk. I'm hoping to ditch the shoes by the fifth week and train my calves to walk without them. No pain but again, just lots of tightness. 

I'm excited for you! Feel free to email me instead. I check that more than I go on here.


----------



## Cinlq

Today marks the last day of week 4. Legs are healing very well. I can stand flat footed but the right leg is still very tight behind the knees. The scars look amazing. It looks darker in the pictures.


----------



## Cinlq

*In my previous post I mentioned my calve size before was 16 inches and after was 13inches. The before measurement should be 15 inches. I wrote it wrong. Thanks.


----------



## huongkim

kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?


Hi, kahk3000  
One of way is fat melting injection, it is roughly 200~400 USD in Korea. As I saw the photo, it's worth


----------



## LuLu81

kim4nguyen said:


> Hello Cinlq! Thank you for sharing all the details!  My Zoom consultation with Dr Liu will be Dec 8th and that’s when I decided if I will go through this surgery or not. If things goes well I will schedule the surgery beginning of January. I really appreciate you took all the time to tell us your experience! Can you please update some more pictures of your calves. How’s everything going for you now? Are you able to walk normal now? Thank you!



Hi kim4nguyen, 

Just curious if you had your consult and if you decided to move forward with Dr. Liu. My consult with him is schedule in a few weeks. I have been wanting to go to Korea, like many of you, but the quarantine prison ruins my plans. I've been waiting 2 years for things to change but I can't wait anymore...


----------



## kim4nguyen

LuLu81 said:


> Hi kim4nguyen,
> 
> Just curious if you had your consult and if you decided to move forward with Dr. Liu. My consult with him is schedule in a few weeks. I have been wanting to go to Korea, like many of you, but the quarantine prison ruins my plans. I've been waiting 2 years for things to change but I can't wait anymore...


Everything went well! My surgery day is coming up. 1/18/22 I m excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## LuLu81

kim4nguyen said:


> Everything went well! My surgery day is coming up. 1/18/22 I m excited and nervous at the same time.



Oh my consult is the very next day on 1/19/22. Good luck my dear! Please keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## bubble2020

kahk3000 said:


> I have huge calves, anyone have any suggestions on how to make them look leaner?


Hi Kahk3000
I got fat melting injection in SK, it's 200 USD and it was worth!


----------



## corgeous

Fat dissolving injections if your calves are mostly due to fats. If your huge calves are due to muscles, calf botox!


----------



## bubble2020

corgeous said:


> Fat dissolving injections if your calves are mostly due to fats. If your huge calves are due to muscles, calf botox!


YES


----------



## LuLu81

I had my calf reduction surgery and RF yesterday with Dr. Liu. I am pretty sore and crampy but surprised that it's not excruciating. I took on my ace wrap bandages and I am so pleased with how much skinnier my calves are! Yay! Having skinnier calves has been a life long dream of mine. =)


----------



## kim4nguyen

LuLu81 said:


> I had my calf reduction surgery and RF yesterday with Dr. Liu. I am pretty sore and crampy but surprised that it's not excruciating. I took on my ace wrap bandages and I am so pleased with how much skinnier my calves are! Yay! Having skinnier calves has been a life long dream of mine. =)


Omg yay congratulations! I m so happy for you. You did it! How’s everything going?


----------



## leah13

Hello everyone. Its been a while.  Any news for calf reduction in SK with dr park? Is anyone planning to go or done already?


----------



## thelilachour

bubble2020 said:


> Hi Kahk3000
> I got fat melting injection in SK, it's 200 USD and it was worth!


Hi Bubble, what clinic did you go to for fat melting injections? I already did my cankles/calves but want to do my knees next. I love the results but they take so long. In SK they will do multiple sessions in a week unlike US/Canada


----------



## Lolly024

LuLu81 said:


> I had my calf reduction surgery and RF yesterday with Dr. Liu. I am pretty sore and crampy but surprised that it's not excruciating. I took on my ace wrap bandages and I am so pleased with how much skinnier my calves are! Yay! Having skinnier calves has been a life long dream of mine. =)


Hi Lulu, 
I am interested in getting calf reduction done. However, it seems to be so much more expensive with Dr. Liu and it doesn't seem like he has as much experienced compared to Dr. Park in Korea or Dr. Jong in Taiwan. Would you be able to post some before and after pictures and share your experience? Thank you!


----------



## b_nthie

Lolly024 said:


> Hi Lulu,
> I am interested in getting calf reduction done. However, it seems to be so much more expensive with Dr. Liu and it doesn't seem like he has as much experienced compared to Dr. Park in Korea or Dr. Jong in Taiwan. Would you be able to post some before and after pictures and share your experience? Thank you!


Hi Lolly, 

I went with Dr. Park many years ago and actually looking to do a revision with Dr. Liu. Dr. Park left me with lots of irregularities. It would be nice if more women posted their follow-up results so I would know if maybe I am a outlier compared to others who had good results. I also went to Dr. Jong after Dr. Park for a revision. Circling back around, I should've gone with Dr. Liu from the beginning. I hope that helps you with your decision.


----------



## ccbutnotchanel

My cousin and I went to Seoul in 2016 for lipo for full body and calves at TL/The Line. Unfortunately my calves was mostly muscle so I could only do Botox. Doctor said my calves were all muscle (I don’t work out), so I could only get Botox. My cousin had calves lipo but she said it was painful.

I believe for the Botox injections to work you must maintain the Botox in that area. Personally I don’t think it’s worth it. And I am too scared to operate on my legs!


----------



## Lolly024

b_nthie said:


> Hi Lolly,
> 
> I went with Dr. Park many years ago and actually looking to do a revision with Dr. Liu. Dr. Park left me with lots of irregularities. It would be nice if more women posted their follow-up results so I would know if maybe I am a outlier compared to others who had good results. I also went to Dr. Jong after Dr. Park for a revision. Circling back around, I should've gone with Dr. Liu from the beginning. I hope that helps you with your decision.



Hi b_nthie, 

What were the irregularities and what were you unhappy about with Dr. Jong's revisions that you are getting a second revision? From what you've said, it seems that you haven't had your revision done with Dr. Liu yet, have you? Would it be possible if you can post some before/after pictures from the surgery you've had with Dr. Park and the revisions with Dr. Jong? That would be really helpful!! Thank you


----------



## kim4nguyen

Lolly024 said:


> Hi Lulu,
> I am interested in getting calf reduction done. However, it seems to be so much more expensive with Dr. Liu and it doesn't seem like he has as much experienced compared to Dr. Park in Korea or Dr. Jong in Taiwan. Would you be able to post some before and after pictures and share your experience? Thank you!





Lolly024 said:


> Hi Lulu,
> I am interested in getting calf reduction done. However, it seems to be so much more expensive with Dr. Liu and it doesn't seem like he has as much experienced compared to Dr. Park in Korea or Dr. Jong in Taiwan. Would you be able to post some before and after pictures and share your experience? Thank you!


----------



## kim4nguyen

I got my calf resection/RF done with DR Lui Jan 2022. I haven’t have a chance to review him yet.  My calf measurements before surgery 14.75 inches and now 14.25. Not worth it at all for all the money and pain I went through. Airfare, hotel, food and surgery cost me $20,000.  I have to admit my legs does look less muscular but it’s still big and if I walk a lot it gets swollen.  With Dr lui he does 4 incisions. Two outer and two inner of your calf. When I woke up and went back to the hotel I noticed I only got two incisions in my inner calf. That’s why I didn’t see much of a change. Went back for the post up. Asked Dr lui and he vaguely told me that my outer doesn’t need it done since it looks ok. Wtf. Seriously. I m still mad until now just thinking about it. Anyways i will write a full details of my experience soon. And posted up before and after.


----------



## Littletoffee

I had RF with dr Liu several years ago. Recovery was horrible and no difference in my calf size. 
His nurse was also awful and made me feel like crap about myself. She was fat and had the audacity to call me fat when I weigh 110 lbs. 
overall not good experience and not worth the flight/Airbnb costs. 
I’m flying to Korea this week to dr Park for a consultation.


----------



## hopefully12

Hi everyone, for those who went with Dr. park, may I ask if you stayed the first night at the clinic or were you discharged the same day? Thank you.


----------



## evachan

I thought about getting cal reduction about 6,7 years ago but I am glad that I didn’t do it. My life style changed a lot as my son grew up and I started involving myself for hiking, playing soccer, surfing, skiing, or boating for swimming and fishing, I have to use my legs !!! More importantly, my legs have to be strong enough to protect my child during activities. So now I have no intention to reduce my calf. I don’t see many ppl wearing a very short skirt or short pants lately because baggy clothes are in style now. I think it is all about coordination of clothes. I want to keep my legs until I get really old without using walker or mobile chair.


----------



## ANPK_1305

hopefully12 said:


> Hi everyone, for those who went with Dr. park, may I ask if you stayed the first night at the clinic or were you discharged the same day? Thank you.


I got sent home that night because I had someone helping me. Guess it would depend on this and also how you pull up after the surgery and anesthesia.


----------

